# Banshee Rune v2 - Sammelthread



## JansonJanson (13. Februar 2013)

So, hier mal alles rein, rund um das Rune!

Bilder findet man viele hier

neue Bilder auch gerne hier 


Test auf Pinkbike:
Rune v2 mit CCDBAir
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Air-Tested-2013.html

Test auf Enduro Mountainbike Magazin:
650b DiY ^^
The Trail Hug

Rahmengrößen:
user: ghost-boy - 1.70m - Rahmen S
user: Thirdeye - 1.77m - Rahmen M
user: P3 Killa - 1.78m - 85cm SL - Rahmen M
user: Grazertourer - 1.80m - Rahmen L
user: Frog - 1.81m - Rahmen L
user: iceis - 1.84m - 91SL - Rahmen L
user: JansonJanson - 1.88m - 96SL - Rahmen XL
user: zupaphil - 1.93 - Rahmen XL

Bike Checks auf Vital MTB:
Lear Miller´s
p3killa´s
JansonJanson´s
etrider´s 650b Version
duane.cressy´s
Rhino71´s


----------



## zupaphil (18. Februar 2013)

Hier ist ja noch nicht viel los... Ich mache einfach mal den Anfang mit meinem neuen Tourenhobel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (18. Februar 2013)

Für Herbst geplant! Wo bezieht man in Deutschland die Rahmen am besten?


----------



## zupaphil (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den Rahmen bei Bikeinsel geholt. Da war er noch am günstigsten...


----------



## mikefize (18. Februar 2013)

Verstreicht ja noch etwas Zeit, ich werd mich mal umschauen. Auf jeden Fall ist das Rune ein echter Leckerbissen  Bin den Vorgänger schon ein paar mal gefahren und war echt total angetan. Das neue soll ja noch ne Ecke besser funktionieren. Man zahlt natürlich auch den entsprechenden Preis dafür, aber was solls...


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Februar 2013)

hatte den Thread mal ins Leben gerufen, jedoch wollten paar weiter im Banshee Galerie Thread weiter quatschen. 

Aber wegen mir gerne hier auch 

Ich hab meinen Rahmen über Bernhard von everyday26 bezogen! Nur zu empfehlen.
www.everyday26.de


----------



## zupaphil (18. Februar 2013)

Jo, mit Berni hatte ich auch zu tun. Mein Hinterbau war ein Transportschaden (war um fast einen Centimeter zusammengedrückt...
Der Austausch ging extrem schnell und auch der Mail-Kontakt ist sehr schnell, nett und zuverlässig!


----------



## JansonJanson (18. Februar 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Hier ist ja noch nicht viel los... Ich mache einfach mal den Anfang mit meinem neuen Tourenhobel:



Schöner stimmiger Aufbau 

Was bringts denn auf die Waage?

Hier mal meins


----------



## zupaphil (18. Februar 2013)

Sieht auch sehr gelungen aus! 

Habs nur grob mit ner Personenwaage gewogen, es waren ca. 14kg (+/- 0,2kg)
Wenn ichjemals auf 13,x kommen würde, wäre ich schon recht happy. Der Rahmen ist halt nicht sonderlich leicht, macht dafür aber bergab ordentlich Spaß!
Leider ist mir der 50er Thomson Vorbau zu flach und zu kurz (bin halt n langer Lulatsch) 
Irgandwann sollen auchmal 650B Laufräder rein und n Bos Vip´r Dämpfer. Aber ist halt alles ne Kostenfrage...


----------



## The Great (19. Februar 2013)

Warum macht ihr diesen Thread im Race und Festival Unterforum auf?


----------



## nsc (20. Februar 2013)

Gegenfrage: Warum ist er da gelandet? Eröffnet wurde der im Kaufberatung-Forum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (20. Februar 2013)

Kann den Thread mal jemand ins MTB-Orientierungsfahren verschieben?


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Februar 2013)

The Great schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr diesen Thread im Race und Festival Unterforum auf?



keine Ahnung ...


----------



## ooib (28. Februar 2013)

Was könnt ihr zum Hinterbau vom Rune V2 sagen? Wie arbeitet der? Böckig? extrem Smoth? schluckt alles Weg? Straff? Die Charakteristik würde mich sehr intressieren, wie die Empfinden von euch sind  Werde mal eins Probefahren aber geht noch ein weilchen..

Gruss


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. März 2013)

Etwas Feedbaack zum Hinterbau würde mich auch interessieren, erzählt mal


----------



## zupaphil (12. März 2013)

Bin noch nicht soooo viel gefahren aber ich empfand den Hinterbau für die Federwegsklaase recht Schluckfreudig, sensibel und "smooth" um es mit oobi´s Worten zu sagen. Kommt halt auch drauf an wie straff man den Dämpfer aufpumpt. Das Rad hat seine Stärken eindeutig bergab. Bin selten (eigentlich noch gar nicht) ein 160mm Bike gefahren das so viel Spaß bergab macht. 
Aber man kommt natürlich auch berghoch! der Hinterbau ist recht antriebsneutral und mit Propedal (zumindest beim Fox) muss man am Berg auch nicht zu viel Kraft lassen.
Für meine Bedürfnisse absolut perfekt!


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. März 2013)

Klingt vielversprechend, danke dir. 

Bei den Dämpfern müsste ich mich eh nochmal einlesen, die CCDB scheinen ja gerne verbaut zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (12. März 2013)

kein Problem!
Ja, ich hatte auch überlegt den ccdb air zu nehmen aber hab auch viel Negatives drüber gehört und gelesen. EIn Freund von mir hat das Teil und bei kaltem Wetter zickt der CCDB Air gerne mal rum und federt einfach nicht mehr aus usw... und da dies kein Einzelfall ist und der Fox auch noch halb so viel wiegt war für mich die Wahl klar.
Zudem kann man halt auch schnell währnd der Fahrt die Druckstufe per Hebel härter stellen und kommt so wesentlich leichter bergauf...


----------



## iceis (12. März 2013)

beim bergauffahren hat mans doch eigentlich nur leichter mit nem hardtail wenn man auf sehr ebenen boden fährt...an steilen stücken die recht ruppig sind mit dicken wurzeln und großen steinen hab ich zumidnest mit nem ca. 13 kg hardtail (stevens s6) mehr kraft verbraucht als mit nem ca 14-15 kg fully (stumpjumper fsr comp 2006) und nicht nur so ein bisschen sondern mit dem stumpjumper is es halt gefühlt nur halbsoschwer gewesen.

ausserdem finde ich selbst mit nem freerider ist es nicht sonderlich merklich schwerer bergauf auf ebenen boden hochzufahren vorrausgesetzt man sitzt ruhig drauf und strampelt nicht wie ein bekloppter.

früher oder später werd ich mir so ein rune aufbauen...hät ich mehr kohlen dann wärs schon längst auf einigen touren bewegt worden.

kann mir vorstellen das der hinterbau ein bisschen zu vergleichen ist wie der meines canfield jedis wegen der raderhebungskurve...wenn das rad nicht nur nach oben sondern auch nach hinten den schlag absorbieren kann bügelt das teil ordentlich....natürlich ist der vergleich etwas beknackt weil das jedi ein 215mm DH bikes ist und das banshee ein 160mm enduro....ABER was im großen funktioniert sollte bis zu einem gewissen grad auch im kleinen möglich sein.

sollte jedem klar sein das der dämpfer auf das system, das fahrergewicht und vorlieben abgestimmt sein sollte, sonst holt man da wahrscheinlich nicht viel raus.

bin zwar noch keinen ccdb gefahren aber wenn man dem gerede um das teil glauben schenken darf dann sollte man damit am besten die gewollte einstellung treffen....es seidenn man ist der totale crack in sachen shimung und richtiges öl finden...dann kannst auch irgendnen einfachen dämpfer nehmen und tuning betreiben


----------



## zupaphil (12. März 2013)

Selbst der mitgelieferte Fox hat ja schon ein auf den Hinterbau abgestimmtes Setting. Und ich muss sagen, mir gefällt er bislang ganz gut! Obwohl ich ja igrendwann mal auf nen Bos Vip´r wechseln will. Aber da der Fox so gut funktioniert hab ich da keinen Zeitdruck und kann auf ein leckeres Angebot warten...


----------



## iceis (12. März 2013)

fährt irgendjemand das runev2 eigentlich mit coildämpfer?


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. März 2013)

Je mehr ich darüber lese und sehe, desto besser gefällt mir das Teil. 

Meine alte 66 mit 180mm kommt dann nicht mehr in Frage, was würdet ihr denn für ne Gabel verbauen? Kann die BOS was?


----------



## zupaphil (12. März 2013)

Die BOS kann auf jeden Fall was! Hatte vorher 5 oder 6 Fox Gabeln (auch die 160er und 180er) und keine ist auch nur annähnernd an die Performance der Bos gekommen.
Zudem ist Deville (160 bzw 170mm) mit ca 2050gr. extrem leicht...was man ja vom Rahmen nicht wirklich behaupten kann!


----------



## iceis (12. März 2013)

lyrik r2c DH coil oder solo air is doch eigentlich bekanntlich sehr gut...was is eigentlich mit dieser marzocchi cr55 evtl. wär das noch ne option


----------



## NoStyle (12. März 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht soooo viel gefahren aber ich empfand den Hinterbau für die Federwegsklaase recht Schluckfreudig, sensibel und "smooth" um es mit oobi´s Worten zu sagen. Kommt halt auch drauf an wie straff man den Dämpfer aufpumpt. Das Rad hat seine Stärken eindeutig bergab. Bin selten (eigentlich noch gar nicht) ein 160mm Bike gefahren das so viel Spaß bergab macht.
> Aber man kommt natürlich auch berghoch! der Hinterbau ist recht antriebsneutral und mit Propedal (zumindest beim Fox) muss man am Berg auch nicht zu viel Kraft lassen.
> Für meine Bedürfnisse absolut perfekt!


Würde ich mal für den kleineren Bruder (Spitfire) oder die KS-Links generell bestätigen.

Ich fahre die BOS Deville, bekanntlich eine extrem gut funktionierende Luftfedergabel, feines Ansprechen und schön abstimmbar. Allgemein fühlt sie sich wie meine Lyrik U-Turn Stahlfedergaben an - nicht ganz so steif, aber leichter. Tolle Gabel!

Ich muss noch auf meinen CCDB-Air warten und fahre bislang einen Evolver ISX-4. Aber der KS-Link vereint ein paar sehr schöne Eigenschaften, finde ich. 
Generell sind Banshee-Hinterbauten überdurchschnittlich steif, so auch die neuen V2s. Er spricht extrem sensibel an, bietet eine sinnvolle progressive Kennlinie, weshalb man den Federweg sehr gut nutzt, ohne direkt durchzurauschen. Er erscheint mir äusserst antriebs- und bremsneutral, weshalb das etwas schwerere Rahmengewicht überhaupt nicht spürbar ist. Im Sitzen wippt da absolut nichts. Das Schluckvermögen finde ich ziemlich derbe (habe 2 cm weniger FW zum Rune). Sehr smooth, sensibel, fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an als nominell angegeben. Das könnte am guten Mix von nach hinten ausweichender Raderhebung und progressiver Kennlinie liegen. Trotzdem gibt der Hinterbau schönes Feedback und lässt sich unheimlich leichtfüßig, lebendig und aktiv fahren. Jedenfalls sind die neuen KS-Link Runes und Spitfires in der Kombination mit der langen und sehr flachen (forward-mäßigen) Geometrie der nackte Hammer!


----------



## zupaphil (12. März 2013)

Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten! Der neue KS Hinterbau wird ja auch in sämtlichen Tests über alle Maßen gelobt!


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. März 2013)

Ich habe schon mal bei everyday26 angefragt, sieht leider nicht so gut aus mit der Verfügbarkeit. Mir ganz viel Glück ist in der Märzlieferung noch was dabei, ansonsten erst wieder im August, was mir definitiv zu spät wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (12. März 2013)

ich durfte auch viele Monate auf meinen warten... vlt. kriegt man ihn ja auchmal gebraucht


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten! Der neue KS Hinterbau wird ja auch in sämtlichen Tests über alle Maßen gelobt!



nur zu Recht! 

mit August ist schon schade. Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr im Oktober schon festgelegt - zum Glück.


----------



## zupaphil (13. März 2013)

Ich zum Glück auch, daher musste ich immerhin nur über den Winter bis Februar warten. 

Aber vlt war ja irgend ein Händler mal so schlau und hat ein paar mehr Rahmen bestellt als bei ihm geordert wurden und er hat noch ein paar Rahmen liegen...
N Versuch wärs auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. März 2013)

Ich versuche es heute nochmal im Ösiland, gestern habe ich nur die Mailbox erreicht.

 @JansonJanson: Wie groß bist Du, dass Du dich für XL entschieden hast?


----------



## zupaphil (13. März 2013)

Ich hab meins auch in Ösiland gekauft (bei Bikeinsel)

XL ist für Leute ab 1,88m empfehlenswert. Ich bin selber 1,93m und hab ne XL und musste mich leider von meinem 50mm Thomson Vorbau trennen, da mir dieser zu kurz war...


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. März 2013)

Ach, Du hast auch XL...

Danke Dir, sollte ich mir mit meinen 1,87 doch mal genauer angucken, hatte mich eigentlich schon auf L festgelegt.


----------



## zupaphil (13. März 2013)

Denke du würdest mit beiden Größen glücklich werden...


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2013)

ich bin auch 1,87cm.
Wollte aber was größeres haben, als mein L Spicy davor.

Deswegen das XL. Fahre es aber mit einem 30mm Vorbau.
Muss dazu sagen, habe überdurchschnittlich lange Beine (Schrittlänge über 92cm), dazu kleineren Oberkörper. 

Funktioniert meiner Meinung super, fühle mich pudelwohl so


----------



## Pleitegeier (14. März 2013)

Ich muss nochmal die Geodaten checken und mit meinen letzten Rahmen vergleichen.

Habe eigentlich immer L Rahmen gefahren. Bei nem Glory habe ich mich mal auf M eingelassen, schön wendig, aber hat sich angefühlt wie ein Kinderbike und das möchte ich beim Rune nicht haben.

Habe gestern mit der Bikeinsel telefoniert. Ein sehr netter Typ, hat mir ne Menge Infos gegeben und mir leider auch nicht viel Hoffnung gemacht. Etwas bleibt aber trotzdem . Die Insel ist aber beeindruckend, schade, dass es solche Läden in meiner Gegend nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (14. März 2013)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass sich das Rune in XL auch nicht wirklich groß oder gar riesig anfühlt. Da hat sich  mein Rocky Slayer in 20,5" vorher eindeutig größer angefühlt...
Selbst kleinere Freunde (zw. ca 170cm und 180cm) von mir haben das Bike beim Probesitzen und Probefahren als angenehm empfunden...


----------



## Pleitegeier (14. März 2013)

Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, mit den Größen ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Bei nem reinen DH-Bike ist das nicht ganz so wichtig, aber hier sollte es weitestgehend passen


----------



## zupaphil (14. März 2013)

Genau dafür gibts ja die ganzen Geo Tabellen der Hersteller. Ich kann mir aber nur ganz schwer vorstellen, dass du den Kauf eine Runes bereuen würdest...


----------



## Pleitegeier (14. März 2013)

Glaube ich auch nicht. Problem ist aber, dass ich mich drauf eingeschossen habe und deshalb gibt es keine Alternativen mehr ...hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Kauf mit nem Whistler Urlaub zu verbinden


----------



## zupaphil (14. März 2013)

Das wäre natürlich der Oberhammer


----------



## JansonJanson (14. März 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch nicht. Problem ist aber, dass ich mich drauf eingeschossen habe und deshalb gibt es keine Alternativen mehr ...hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Kauf mit nem Whistler Urlaub zu verbinden



wenn die Chance - tu es! 

Whistler ist der Hammer 

Ich würde das Rune auch nicht kleiner haben wollen. 
Habe auch viel vergleichen, und nachgemessen damals mit dem alten Rahmen. 
Habe mich dann aufs Bauchgefühl verlassen und das XL genommen.

Aktuell habe ich den vorbau ca. 4cm hochgespacert (fällt bei schwarz zum Glück nicht auf) und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn mal die Möglichkeit ist, evtl noch nen Hope Vorbau mit 25° Rise nach oben, um noch nen bissl höher zu kommen. Mangelnden Druck auf dem Vorderrad kann ich nicht empfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (14. März 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich den vorbau ca. 4cm hochgespacert (fällt bei schwarz zum Glück nicht auf) und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn mal die Möglichkeit ist, evtl noch nen Hope Vorbau mit 25° Rise nach oben, um noch nen bissl höher zu kommen. Mangelnden Druck auf dem Vorderrad kann ich nicht empfinden




Warum nimmst du nicht einfach nen Steuersatz mit außenliegenden Lagern? Der baut automatisch ca 2cm höher als ein integrierter und zestört die Optik nicht so sehr wie ein Vorbau mit 25° Steigung...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. März 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht einfach nen Steuersatz mit außenliegenden Lagern? Der baut automatisch ca 2cm höher als ein integrierter und zestört die Optik nicht so sehr wie ein Vorbau mit 25° Steigung...



jo ... könnte ich auch 

aber - mein Gabelschafft gibt nicht mehr her, als jetzt schon.
Evtl. wenn ne Lyrik Air kommt


----------



## timm h (19. März 2013)

hallo zusammen

event könnte man es ja mal über den schweizer impoteur probieren (ist gleichzeitig ein geschäft). ich gehe im april dort testfahren und bin wirklich gespannt, der typ macht einen sehr netten eindruck. 

magmabike.com

ist in der westschweiz um jura. event geht das auch aus de zum abholen...

grüsse

(hab keine privaten beziehungen oder so zum laden, hab gedacht vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen um schneller zu seinem bike zu kommen)


----------



## Pleitegeier (19. März 2013)

Über die Website bin ich auch mal gestolpert, kannst Du auch Preise in Erfahrung bringen? Nen Schweizer Bonus möchte ich ungern zahlen und den befürchte ich 

Die Woche werde ich so oder so noch abwarten und dann nochmal bei der Bikeinsel nachhaken. Wenn immer noch alles ungewiss ist, muss ich Plan B in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## timm h (19. März 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Über die Website bin ich auch mal gestolpert, kannst Du auch Preise in Erfahrung bringen? Nen Schweizer Bonus möchte ich ungern zahlen und den befürchte ich
> 
> Die Woche werde ich so oder so noch abwarten und dann nochmal bei der Bikeinsel nachhaken. Wenn immer noch alles ungewiss ist, muss ich Plan B in Angriff nehmen.



Preise stehen auf der Homepage (siehe Link):

http://www.magmabike.com/produits-3/cadres/enduro 

für den CCDB sind es 100 Sfr Aufpreis, also 1990.- Sfr (da kannst du noch die 8% MWST abziehen) = das sind dann um 1450 Euro + Zoll & DE Mwst. (ab das dann noch interessant ist weiss ich halt nicht) ...
(die Preise hat er mir auch mal per Mail geschickt, also meiner Meinung nach mehr als fair für die Rahmen - wenn ich sehe das ein Intense bei uns um 3000 Sfr. & ein Knolly um 2700 Sfr kostet).

Ich bin mir jedenfalls am überlegen mein Intense durch das Banshee zu ersetzen.

mal schauen was die Testfahrt sagt 

Ach ja ich weiss aber nicht ob er nach DE verschicken darf, da Deutscher Importeur??

hoffe es klappt für dich Zeitnah mit dem Rahmen


----------



## Pleitegeier (19. März 2013)

Danke Dir, die Preise klingen normal. Intense und Knolly liegen in einer ähnlichen Größenordnung bei uns, aber ich finde die Aufpreise im Vergleich zum Amiland/Canada eh übelst. Ich werde Magmabike auch mal anschreiben...

Berichte bitte kurz von den Eindrücken nach der Testfahrt


----------



## ooib (19. März 2013)

Julien von MAGMAbike kann ich nur empfehlen.. Super netter Typ und Testfahrten sind auch möglich zudem sind die Preise nur geil 

Kommt denk ich auch günstiger wenn ihr es nach Deutschland rüber nehmt..


----------



## timm h (19. März 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Danke Dir, die Preise klingen normal. Intense und Knolly liegen in einer ähnlichen Größenordnung bei uns, aber ich finde die Aufpreise im Vergleich zum Amiland/Canada eh übelst. Ich werde Magmabike auch mal anschreiben...
> 
> Berichte bitte kurz von den Eindrücken nach der Testfahrt




über das Thema mit den übelsten Aufpreisen will ich mal nix sagen ...obwohl 2012 waren zb. Intense in der Schweiz zu einem richtig guten Kurs zu bekommen, das Tracer 2 gabs mit XT und Fox für schlappe 4800.-- SFr (ca. 3800 Euro) ein top Preis für die Schweiz....aber das war letzes Jahr....

Ich werde gerne berichten wenn ich das Rune, Spit, Wildcard & Prime fahren konnte...mal schauen


----------



## nsc (19. März 2013)

Mein Rune ist auch endlich fertig und wird am Wochenende eingeweiht oder eher eingesaut bei dem Wetter


----------



## Pleitegeier (20. März 2013)

Ich beneide euch 

In blau sieht es auch top aus, Glückwunsch 

Ne KeFü möchtest Du nicht? Die Streben solltest du noch abkleben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (20. März 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ich beneide euch
> 
> In blau sieht es auch top aus, Glückwunsch
> 
> Ne KeFü möchtest Du nicht? Die Streben solltest du noch abkleben...



Danke! Kettenführung und Schutzfolie kommen am Wochenende noch...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. März 2013)

Sieht top aus, das Rune in blau!
Was für ein Kettenblatt hast du drauf? ein 34er?

Ich wollt ja gerne ein 32er Singlespeed vorne fahren und bei deinem 34er sieht es schon knapp aus mit der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## zupaphil (20. März 2013)

Sieht mir eher nach 36 oder 38 Zähnen aus! Sehr schönes Bike!!!


----------



## nsc (20. März 2013)

Danke!

Ist ein 36er Kettenblatt, werde aber auch eher Richtung 32er Kettenblatt gehen. Aber erstmal wird geschaut wie ich damit die Berge hochkomme...



nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja gerne ein 32er Singlespeed vorne fahren und bei deinem 34er sieht es schon knapp aus mit der Kettenstrebe.



Jetzt wo du es sagst, schaut echt etwas knapp aus...


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2013)

also ich habe vorne nen 32er Kettenblatt drauf ... passt soweit alles.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (21. März 2013)

Dann freue ich mich weiter, ich darf ja leider noch mind. 5 Wochen bis Mai warten! Hoffe der Liefertermin wird so Richtung 1. Mai gehen


----------



## nsc (21. März 2013)

Die Zeit geht schon irgendwie rum, aber das Warten lohnt sich


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2013)

So ... wenn jetzt morgen nochmal der DHL Mann klingelt, sollte ich mein Rune sub 14kg haben, inkl. KS LEV ... 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder besser werden ... so nen scheiss aktuell!


----------



## zupaphil (25. März 2013)

Sehr gut!
Die KS LEV kann ich nur empfehlen. Läuft butterweich, hakt nicht, hat kein Spiel, ist vergleichsweise leicht und vorallem hat sie, entgegen der meißten Mitbewerber, den Anschlag von Zug unten am nicht beweglichen Teil und ist daher optisch schön unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (25. März 2013)

Die würde ich mir auch gönnen und unter 14kg klingt schon mal super. Was wiegt denn deins, zupaphil?


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> Die KS LEV kann ich nur empfehlen. Läuft butterweich, hakt nicht, hat kein Spiel, ist vergleichsweise leicht und vorallem hat sie, entgegen der meißten Mitbewerber, den Anschlag von Zug unten am nicht beweglichen Teil und ist daher optisch schön unauffällig.



Also meine 150er KS hat schon bissl Spiel.
Merkt man voll ausgefahren, sobald bissl drin, weg.

Aber der Pluspunkt schlechthin - der Zug unten!


----------



## nsc (25. März 2013)

Die LEV wollte ich mir auch noch gönnen


----------



## trailinger (28. März 2013)

Ist hier noch jemand dem sein Händler mitgeteilt hat, dass sein bestelltes Rune V2 nicht geliefert wird? Könnt Ihr bitte von Euren Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## zupaphil (28. März 2013)

Das ist nicht so einfach mit Banshee...meins sollte zunächst auch 2 Monate eher geliefert werden. Aber das Warten lohnt sich


----------



## trailinger (28. März 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so einfach mit Banshee...meins sollte zunächst auch 2 Monate eher geliefert werden. Aber das Warten lohnt sich


Eher als wann? Lieferverzögerungen habe ich auch mit Langmut ertragen: Bei mir hieß es auch am Anfang Ende Januar kommt das Rune. Und jetzt Ende März, wird´s nix mit dem Rune. Da kann ich mich jetzt höchstens fragen, ist das Ding so der Hammer, dass es sich lohnt auf das Baujahr 2014 zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (28. März 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> Eher als wann? Lieferverzögerungen habe ich auch mit Langmut ertragen: Bei mir hieß es auch am Anfang Ende Januar kommt das Rune. Und jetzt Ende März, wird´s nix mit dem Rune. Da kann ich mich jetzt höchstens fragen, ist das Ding so der Hammer, dass es sich lohnt auf das Baujahr 2014 zu warten.


Wende Dich bitte mal an Berhard unter Email [email protected]. Er hatte gestern im Banshee-Galerie-Thread schon was dazu gesagt und weiss wie es um die Lieferbarkeit bestellt ist.
Zwischen den einzelnen Baujahren gibt es erfahrungsgemäß bei Banshee keine Unterschiede, ausser vielleicht Farbe.
Es gibt natürlich viele gute Bikes, keine Frage, aber ja: Die Dinger sind der Hammer!


----------



## Pleitegeier (28. März 2013)

Stört mich auch ein bisschen...ich hätte vorbestellt, aber nicht bei Aussagen wie "mit ganz viel Glück März/April oder im August"

Der europäische Markt steht leider hinten an, das geht mir etwas auf den Sack. Aber sonst kaum ne Chance, habe nun in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz und den Niederlanden angefragt.


----------



## iceis (28. März 2013)

Wenn man sich das teil jetzt bestellten würde müsste man dann eine Anzahlung machen?
Für mich wären bei sofort Bezahlung 4 Wochen das Maximum was ich warten wollen würde.


----------



## trailinger (28. März 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wende Dich bitte mal an Berhard unter Email [email protected]. Er hatte gestern im Banshee-Galerie-Thread schon was dazu gesagt und weiss wie es um die Lieferbarkeit bestellt ist.
> Zwischen den einzelnen Baujahren gibt es erfahrungsgemäß bei Banshee keine Unterschiede, ausser vielleicht Farbe.
> Es gibt natürlich viele gute Bikes, keine Frage, aber ja: Die Dinger sind der Hammer!


Die Aussage ist ja von Everyday26. Nix ist mit Rune in raw. Altes Bike ist verkauft, ich sitz hier auf meinen Teilen und die meisten anderen interessanten Rahmen haben bis August Lieferzeit. Wenn also jemand einen schwarzen Steuersatz von Reset fürs V2 braucht, eine passende Sattelrohrklemme von Syntace oder einen SRAM X0 S3 Umwerfer darf er sich gern bei mir melden...ach ja, einen 12x142 Umrüstsatz für eine FunWorks 4way Nabe hätte ich auch noch - brauch ich jetzt ja alles nicht mehr...und zum wegwerfen ist das zeug zu schade.


----------



## Pleitegeier (28. März 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das teil jetzt bestellten würde müsste man dann eine Anzahlung machen?
> Für mich wären bei sofort Bezahlung 4 Wochen das Maximum was ich warten wollen würde.


Ne Anzahlung ist notwendig, um die Chance zu erhöhen. Ist aber keine Garantie für irgendwas, sonst hätte ich es gemacht.


----------



## nsc (28. März 2013)

Ich drück Euch die Daumen, dass das noch was wird!


----------



## JansonJanson (29. März 2013)

von mir auch das Beste! Wenns irgendwie geht, auf nen Rune warten .... die Dinger sind die Pest 
ABer bis August ohne Bike ... wäre auch für mich nen No - Go ...


----------



## trailinger (29. März 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Ich drück Euch die Daumen, dass das noch was wird!



Bei mir nicht nötig, ich hab mich umentschieden für ein Rotwild e1. Ich hätte das Rune eh mit 180er Gabel in höchster Position gefahren, die Geo unterscheidet sich minimal.

Nach meinen Infos wirds erst im August was mit neuen Runes, das ist mir zu spät. Ehrlich gesagt geht mir das Gehampel mittlerweile auch so auf die Nerven...so gut kann das Rune gar nicht sein.

Wirklich angekotzt hat mich, dass es Banshee noch nicht mal für nötig befunden hat auf meine E-Mails zu reagieren, aber wir Europäer sind denen einfach nicht wichtig. Wie lang dauert das dann wohl, wenn mal was ist mit meinem Rahmen oder ich einen neuen Hinterbau brauche? Und wie läuft die Kommunikation im Kulanzfall?


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Rotwild!

Schade dass es mit dem Rune nicht klappt, was immer auch die Gründe für den Produktions-Stau sind - allerdings bringt spekulieren nichts!!!

Das wir Europäer unwichtig sind halte ich für falsch. Die ersten Runes und Spitfires sind genau hier, im November/Dezember auf diesem Kontinent eingeschlagen, da schaute man in USA und Kanada ganz schön in die Röhre!

Mit der Kommunikation mit Banshee habe ich persönlich allerbeste Erfahrungen gemacht, sei es per Email oder PM/Postings in ausländischen Foren - es wurde sehr schnell, kompetent und nett geantwortet. 
Dazu ist mit Bernhard als D-Land-Vertriebler jemand am Start, der sich vermutlich schon seit Monaten den Ar$ch aufreisst, damit Leute Ihren Stoff bekommen - da würde ich mir im Schadensfall überhaupt keinen Kopf machen!!! 
Wenn sich (vermutlich) Produktionsabläufe ändern kann man aber leider nichts machen ...


----------



## Pleitegeier (29. März 2013)

Sowohl Bernhard aus Deutschland als auch Wolfgang aus Österreich geben ihr Bestes, kein Zweifel! Es kommen ja welche an, aber es gibt halt viele Vorbestellungen und somit ist es schwierig für uns Nachzügler. 

Mit dem Rotwild habe ich tatsächlich auch geliebäugelt, ich habe es vor ner knappen Woche das erste Mal im Laden gesehen und es ist das erste Rotwild, das mir optisch gefällt. Habe das 650B gesehen in raw, schon ein Top-Bike und es wurde mir zu nem relativ guten Kurs angeboten. Was hast Du dafür gezahlt, @trailinger ?

Das Banshee finde ich dennoch vom Hinterbau her interessanter, auch die Option auf verschiedene Dropouts gefällt mir. Ich gebe noch nicht auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

Ich würde mich noch etwas gedulden, auch wenn es verständlicher Weise schwerfällt. Bernhard hat aktuell eine Lieferung erhalten, demnach klärt sich vielleicht schon einiges!


----------



## trailinger (29. März 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Spaß mit dem Rotwild!
> 
> Schade dass es mit dem Rune nicht klappt, was immer auch die Gründe für den Produktions-Stau sind - allerdings bringt spekulieren nichts!!!
> 
> ...


Über die Kommunikation mit Bernhard und jüngst auch Wolfgang kann ich nur das Beste berichten. No Offence, da sollte nichts negatives rüberkommen.  Bin halt ziemlich genervt, weil mich das Ganze Geld, Zeit und Nerven gekostet hat und noch weiter kosten wird. Und natürlich kann man nur spekulieren über die Ursachen, aber zumindest aus anderen Branchen (Snowboards) hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das zumindest die Amis den Europäern gnadenlos Lieferungen streichen, wenn sie im Heimatmarkt Engpässe bekommen. Ist aber auch tatsächlich wurscht, wissen kann mans nicht. Und der technische Support von Banshee ist in den anderen englischsprachigen Foren ist bestimmt gut, keine Frage. Trotzdem, meine Leidensfähigkeit ist erschöpft, da nehm ich lieber einen weniger genialen Hinterbau in Kauf.


----------



## zet1 (5. April 2013)

laut letzter Info soll banshee einen Produktionstermin einschieben um nochimmer ausstehende Rahmen nachliefern zu können...

und bei Bikeinsel kann man schon die 2014er vorbestellen, die angeblich im August kommen sollen! Nur zur INfo.

Ich hab mein grünes Rune schon vorbestellt, nachdems mit den gelben wahrscheinlich nix mehr wird


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2013)

Na dann hoffen wir doch mal, dass die Rune´s sich weiterhin gut verkaufen, wäre schade um das super Bike!


----------



## zet1 (5. April 2013)

meine Alternative wäre sonst wieder ein Transition Covert... sonst muss ich mein Pivot Firebird weiterfahren


----------



## zupaphil (5. April 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert das dann wohl, wenn mal was ist mit meinem Rahmen oder ich einen neuen Hinterbau brauche? Und wie läuft die Kommunikation im Kulanzfall?



Also mein neuer Rune V2 Rahmen war gleich ein Kulanzfall (Hinterbau wurde ca 7mm zusammengequetscht)  Bernhard von everyday26 hat den beschädigten Hinterbau innerhalb von unter einer Woche gegen einen neuen gewechselt und beantwortet auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit emails. Also vom deutschen Banshee Support können sich andere ne fette Scheibe abschneiden...


----------



## Pleitegeier (5. April 2013)

Ich bin immer noch am Ball und bin verunsichert. Die Info von Wolfgang habe ich auch und das muss ich mir noch Ã¼berlegen mit dem 2014er.
Bin die Tage noch Ã¼ber nen anderen deutschen Shop gestolpert, der die Rahmen in ca 2 Wochen liefern kann, wenn ich 300â¬ anzahle. Habe nachgehakt und diese kommen auch von Bernhard, der sich bei mir noch nicht gemeldet hat und von daher traue ich dem ganzen noch nicht so. Kann natÃ¼rlich auch sein, dass er HÃ¤ndler bevorzugt...


----------



## zet1 (5. April 2013)

du wirst nie und nimmer in 2 Wochen ein Rune bekommen, glaube mir, ich bin danebengestanden als Wolfgang mit Bernhard gesprochen hat am telefon, da gings unter anderem um meinen Rune nämlich...  es ist nicht mal sicher wann und was Banshee noch nachproduzieren kann in den nächsten Wochen.... aber sonst eben nur die 2014er... soweit ich weiss ist dier Vorordertermin zur Angabe der Bestellung Ende nächster Woche.. d.h. danach sind dann auch die 2014 ausverkauft 

Ein Liefertermin von 2 Wochen hiesse, dass die Lieferung schon unterwegs sein müsste, denn Versand dauert ca 1 Woche mit dem Flugzeut, und dann ca 1 Woche im Zoll uns.. also das ist nun definitiv NICHT der Fall!! D.h. dieser Shop hat dich blütenrein angelogen!!


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Also mein neuer Rune V2 Rahmen war gleich ein Kulanzfall (Hinterbau wurde ca 7mm zusammengequetscht)  Bernhard von everyday26 hat den beschädigten Hinterbau innerhalb von unter einer Woche gegen einen neuen gewechselt und beantwortet auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit emails. Also vom deutschen Banshee Support können sich andere ne fette Scheibe abschneiden...



Word!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (5. April 2013)

zupaphil schrieb:


> ... Also vom deutschen Banshee Support können sich andere ne fette Scheibe abschneiden...


  So isset!!!
Wobei man für Bernhard noch ne zusätzliche Lanze brechen muss: Es kann nur geliefert werden was auch hergestellt wird. Für Produktions-Staus in Fernost kann der Vertrieb nichts ...


----------



## Matthias247 (6. April 2013)

trailinger schrieb:


> da nehm ich lieber einen weniger genialen Hinterbau in Kauf.


Mach dir da mal keine Gedanken. Der Rotwild Hinterbau ist anders, aber imho nicht schlechter.


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. April 2013)

zet1 schrieb:


> Ein Liefertermin von 2 Wochen hiesse, dass die Lieferung schon unterwegs sein müsste, denn Versand dauert ca 1 Woche mit dem Flugzeut, und dann ca 1 Woche im Zoll uns.. also das ist nun definitiv NICHT der Fall!! D.h. dieser Shop hat dich blütenrein angelogen!!


Ich konnte es mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen und bestelle dort nicht.

Man, ist das schwierig . Eigentlich habe ich echt keine Lust bis August zu warten, aber das ist vermutlich das Vernünftigste.


----------



## zet1 (10. April 2013)

welche farbe und Grösse willst denn? mach es so, ordere es jetzt sofort schon, zahle die Anzahlung an, und schau ob banshee noch was liefern kann vorher. Falls ja, hast deines schon früher, sonst wenn nicht hast dann jedenfalls im August (sofern dieser termin halt stimmt) sicher eines ... ich habs jedenfalls so gemacht.

bevor du dnan auch im August nix mehr bekommst, dnan kannst dir den Finger abbeissen


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. April 2013)

Raw oder gelb in L. Ich muss mir das bis morgen noch überlegen


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2013)

So wie es aussieht kann wohl nur eine bestimmte Menge an Rahmen pro Produktions-Zyklus hergestellt werden. Danach möchten andere Marken Ihre Rahmen auch produziert haben. So ist das nunmal. 
Ich habe z.B. auf mein Wildcard damals 3-4 Monate warten müssen. Das Spitfire wurde im Juni bestellt, kurze Zeit später bezahlt und im Dezember habe ich den Rahmen erhalten. Wenn Du die Geduld hast würde ich das so machen wie von zet1 gesagt, sonst schaust Du selbst im August in die Röhre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (10. April 2013)

Ja, da hast Du recht. Ich hab so nen Bock auf ne neue Allroundkarre, dass ich verdammt ungeduldig bin. Und die Entscheidung fällt mir echt schwer...warte ich jetzt bis August oder länger oder lege ich noch ein paar Scheine mehr auf den Tisch für nen Uzzi, das ich eigentlich überteuert finde oder hole ich mir auch das Rotwild...

Aber das soll nicht euer Problem ein


----------



## NoStyle (10. April 2013)

Ich fahre Banshee jetzt mehrere Jahre und kann es nur einfach sagen wie es ist: 
Wer ein Banshee möchte muss unter Umständen geduldig sein. Nur der Zufall (Bestellung zeitgleich mit Auslieferung an die Vertriebe) sorgt für kürzere Wartezeiten.
Lohnt das Warten? Für mich persönlich schon ... allerdings sehe ich zu, dass nichts verkauft wird bevor das Neue nicht fahrbereit ist ...


----------



## zet1 (10. April 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du recht. Ich hab so nen Bock auf ne neue Allroundkarre, dass ich verdammt ungeduldig bin. Und die Entscheidung fällt mir echt schwer...warte ich jetzt bis August oder länger oder lege ich noch ein paar Scheine mehr auf den Tisch für nen Uzzi, das ich eigentlich überteuert finde oder hole ich mir auch das Rotwild...
> 
> Aber das soll nicht euer Problem ein



Schau mal bei Bikeinsel in den Webshop.. dort ist ein Uzzi in Raw drin zum Hammerpreis....

Einen Rune in schwarz und M hätte ich dir auftreiben können, weil zwei scheinen nun noch zu bekommen wies aussieht....  Evtl probier ich den einen davon in M und schau ob der passt für mich... ich schwanke ja immer zwischen M und L... obwohl mir gelb lieber gewesen wäre.. aber schwraz ist zeitlos und mit allem kombinierbar ...


----------



## Pleitegeier (11. April 2013)

Das Uzzi hatte ich auch gesehen, ist leider nur M.

Chance für die "sichere" Augustlieferung vertan, die Bestellung hätte ich heute aufgeben müssen, aber ich brauche mehr Bedenkzeit . Spielt aber dann auch nicht mehr wirklich ne Rolle.


----------



## zet1 (13. April 2013)

mein gelbes M ist gekommen  und ein schwarzes M auch... jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden zwischen schwarz und gelb


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. April 2013)

Du Sack . Viel Spaß!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. April 2013)

zet1 schrieb:


> mein gelbes M ist gekommen  und ein schwarzes M auch... jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden zwischen schwarz und gelb



Woher hastn die?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. April 2013)

zet1 schrieb:


> mein gelbes M ist gekommen  und ein schwarzes M auch... jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden zwischen schwarz und gelb



würde ich nicht zu laut sagen hier ...


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. April 2013)

Hätte wohl doch mehr Geduld aufbringen sollen. Dann hätte ich jetzt auch vielleicht eines. So ists ein Killer B geworden.  Auch wenn ich immer wieder ins Forum schau weil mir Spitfire und Rune schon irgendwie zusagen. 
Naja für 650b war das Norco schon die richtige Entscheidung denke ich.


----------



## zet1 (13. April 2013)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Woher hastn die?



Bikeinsel.. scheinen noch welche nachbekommen zu haben wies aussieht... sind jedenfalls auch im Webshop noch gelbe und schwarze in M drin...

PS: ich kann ja nix dafür dass Banshee nicht genug liefern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. April 2013)

Okay, ich steh noch auf der Warteliste vom gelben in L.
Habe jetzt die Möglichkeit ein Spitfire in raw zu bekommen. Dann werde ich das erstmal nehmen. Plötzlich steht ja der Sommer vor der Tür

Mal ein anderes Thema:
Habe eine Holzfeller Kurbel und will 1x10 fahren. Und mit einer 150x12er Hinterradnabe. Ist es richtig, dass ich dann ein Innenlager (Howitzer) mit 56er Kettenlinie brauche und bei 135x12er Hinterradnabe ein Innenlager mit 51er Kettenlinie?


----------



## NoStyle (13. April 2013)

Ick jloob ick brenne - der eine nimmt 2x Medium um sich anschließend farblich zu entscheiden und der andere nimmt ein Spitfire statt Rune ... was für ein "Wahnsinn"


----------



## timm h (15. April 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Danke Dir, die Preise klingen normal. Intense und Knolly liegen in einer ähnlichen Größenordnung bei uns, aber ich finde die Aufpreise im Vergleich zum Amiland/Canada eh übelst. Ich werde Magmabike auch mal anschreiben...
> 
> Berichte bitte kurz von den Eindrücken nach der Testfahrt



So gestern das Rune testgefahren im Jura....Aufsitzen und Wohlfühlen war die Devise, wie nicht anderst zu erwarten fährt sich das Rad super, der Hinterbau ist eindeutig besser als mein Tracer (vorallem berghoch) und sicherlich gleich gut wie das Knolly das ich getestet habe.
Bin dann noch das Morpheus Loki parallel dazu gefahren und ich muss sagen hat mir sogar noch etwas mehr zugesagt, das Bike hat für mich ein wunderbar ausgewogens Handling (hätte ich nie gedacht, dass das Shorttravel Heck so gut funktioniert).
Aber ist halt immer schwer zu sagen bei einer Testfahrt, da ja nicht alles perfekt eingestellt werden kann und man auf Trail immer mal wieder was verstellt.
Hab mir auch noch das Wildcard angeschaut, hat er mir aber etwas abgeraten da die Geo doch schon etwas betagt sei?

Jedenfalls habe die Auswahl nun soweit eingeschränkt, das ich getrost nach Moab und die Rockies  zum Biken fahren kann und mir am Abend bei Bier und Burger überlegen kann was ich nächstes Jahr fahren will  


Und sofern jemand noch einen Rahmen braucht, sollte Magmabike diese Woche noch ne Lieferung bekommen (aber keine Ahnung ob er noch Rahmen hat die nicht schon verkauft sind). Empfehlen kann ich den Laden jedenfalls.

gruss aus der Schweiz und allen viel Spass im Frühling


----------



## Frog (15. April 2013)

Mal einganz kleines Fazit über das RUNE V2 vs Speci 2010 vs Pivot Firebird (waren die letzten Enduro`s die ich länger gefahren bin):

-Bergauf, trotz mehr Gewicht ist das Run super, finde es sogar besser als das Spec..
- den feinfühligsten Hinterbau hat das Pivot!
- die beste Geometrie hat das Rune
- den einfachsten Aufbau hat das Speci. (hier passt alles auf anhieb)
- beste Verarbeitung hat das Pivot
- am schnellsten bergab ist das Rune (liegt aber auch an der Steifigkeit/Gewicht)
- am schwersten ist das Rune (da sollte Banshee noch was machen oder in Carbon fertigen lassen)

Für mich ist das RUNE V2 in "L" (ich selbst 181 cm klein) die beste Wahl bis dato. Mit dem 30er Vorbau hat man in Steilstücken wirklich ein super Gefühl.

Zudem ist die Geo des Rune ist einfach sehr gelungen. Habe jetzt noch beide Dämpfer (Fox & CCDB air) im Wechsel gefahren; hier kann ich sagen; für Touren und All-Mountain ist der FOX super; wenn man etwas schneller fährt (Enduro) kommt man am CCDB nicht vorbei. Dieser holt aus dem KS Link doch einiges mehr raus und uphill habe ich nicht wirklich viel unterschied gespürt.
Vorteil beim FOX sicherlich das "Blockieren", aber es ist doch so schön, einfach vom dem Berg losfahren und nicht darüber nachdenken: Dämpfer auf; Gabel oben etc.

Zuletzt noch ein persönlicher Komentar zum Speci.: 
Ich kann nicht verstehen, das man die Modelle bis 2012 so hypt. Es ist ein Bike für Menschen bis 75 kg; alle anderen haben schwierigkeiten.
Das aktuelle find ich super..bin es nur noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Cirest (15. April 2013)

inwiefern schwierigkeiten?


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

timm h schrieb:


> ... Hab mir auch noch das Wildcard angeschaut, hat er mir aber etwas abgeraten da die Geo doch schon etwas betagt sei? ...


Ist zwar kein Rune-Content, aber das Wildcard ist in erster Linie als sprunglastiger Shorttravel-Freerider gedacht, deshalb ist die Geo genau richtig so wie sie ist. Für mehr Bergab-Fähigkeiten hilft ein -1,5/2 Grad-Winkelsteuersatz. Die "betagte" Geo sollte man also in Relation zum Einsatzzweck sehen - mir hat sie 5 schöne Jahre für nahezu alles prima gedient ... 




Frog schrieb:


> ... da sollte Banshee noch was machen oder in Carbon fertigen lassen ...


Leichter geht vermutlich noch ein wenig, aber ob dann die Steifigkeit/Stabilität/Flexibilität durch Ausfaller erhalten bleibt? Carbon ... ich weiss nicht ... ist vielleicht der Hit, aber habe andererseits keine Lust 2500-3000 Euro für nen Rahmen zu bezahlen ...


----------



## Frog (15. April 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> inwiefern schwierigkeiten?



ganz einfach: Dämpferabstimmung!

Wobei es genug Personen gibt die haben halt kein Gefühl für`s Fahrwerk, können aber trotzdem extrem gut Biken!


----------



## timm h (15. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Rune-Content, aber das Wildcard ist in erster Linie als sprunglastiger Shorttravel-Freerider gedacht, deshalb ist die Geo genau richtig so wie sie ist. Für mehr Bergab-Fähigkeiten hilft ein -1,5/2 Grad-Winkelsteuersatz. Die "betagte" Geo sollte man also in Relation zum Einsatzzweck sehen - mir hat sie 5 schöne Jahre für nahezu alles prima gedient ...



Ich häng hier trotzdem noch kurz ein, geht ja auch um Banshee. Wenn ich mir die Wildcardgeo anschaue ist der Lenkwinkel mit 67 o. 68 ja zum Trails fahren ja nicht so mies (mein Tracer VP ist sicher auch nicht flacher, und das läuft für ich perfekt), das Knolly hat ja auch nur 67 o. 66 und auf dem hab ich mich Pudelwohl gefühlt und wir haben hier zuerst sehr viel Uphill um die spassigen Trails zu erreichen, von daher ist zu flach auch nicht gut. Leider konnte ich das Wildcard nicht fahren, da keins aufgebaut war....Ich habe aber das Gefühl, das Bike könnte mir noch liegen (ähliche Idee wie das Morpheus und das war cool, halt eher kurz, flach und daher bin ich nicht sicher wie gut es dann auf den langen Touren mit vielen Aufstiegen ist) und sehr ähnliche geo wie das alte Intense SS (das ist mir auch sehr gelegen) ausserdem ist der Preis interessant 1200.-- Sfr (Rahmen inkl. xfusion)...

nun genung ot von mir...darf ich dich event. noch per pn das eine oder andere fragen?


----------



## NoStyle (15. April 2013)

timm h schrieb:


> ... darf ich dich event. noch per pn das eine oder andere fragen?


Selbstverständlich, frag ruhig! 

Prinzipiell ist Wildcard, Transition Bottlerocket, Intense SS1 eine Liga. Morpheus oder NS-Soda FR kenne ich nicht bzw. bin ich nicht gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timm h (19. April 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich, frag ruhig!
> 
> Prinzipiell ist Wildcard, Transition Bottlerocket, Intense SS1 eine Liga. Morpheus oder NS-Soda FR kenne ich nicht bzw. bin ich nicht gefahren ...



Wenn das so ist müsste ich es eigentlich gleich kaufen...das SS1 war einfach nur cool .....ich melde mich bei Dir sobald es die Zeit zulässt.


----------



## NoStyle (19. April 2013)

timm h schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist müsste ich es eigentlich gleich kaufen...das SS1 war einfach nur cool .....ich melde mich bei Dir sobald es die Zeit zulässt.


Ich fand das SS1 auch sehr gut, habe mich aber für das Wildcard entschieden. Der Rahmen steht übrigens zum Verkauf, falls M passen sollte.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. April 2013)

so, hier mal schlechtes Handypic vom Rune v2
Für heute mit 12x150mm Ausfallende - DH LRS und ohne KS Lev 
heute wirds grob ... *g*


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2013)

hei Leutz, 
mal ne Frage, kennt ihr ne Kettenführung, die weiter aufmacht?
Also nen größere Winkel hat?
Ist alles nicht so optimal, und eng da unten ^^


----------



## Frog (22. April 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hei Leutz,
> mal ne Frage, kennt ihr ne Kettenführung, die weiter aufmacht?
> Also nen größere Winkel hat?
> Ist alles nicht so optimal, und eng da unten ^^



Am Sonntag gefahren...TOP:
Einwandfrei!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1357593?in=user


----------



## JansonJanson (22. April 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gefahren...TOP:
> Einwandfrei!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1357593?in=user



Danke für die Empfehlung, suche aber ne 1x Führung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (10. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, mich würde mal interessieren was die
650B 142x12 und 150x12 Ausfallenden kosten?


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Mai 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mich würde mal interessieren was die
> 650B 142x12 und 150x12 Ausfallenden kosten?



Frage doch mal haha aka Bernhard, er ist der Vertriebler von everyday26.de
Dort werden Sie geholfen


----------



## Parolli (12. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gefahren...TOP:
> Einwandfrei!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frog (13. Mai 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Frog schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Am Sonntag gefahren...TOP:
> ...


----------



## Cirest (13. Mai 2013)

ahoi,

hätt mal ne frage bezgl. der dropouts fürs spitfire? sind etwaige probleme bei der passgenauigkeit für die bremssattelaufnahme bekannt?(formula the one 180mm hinten! 26 Zoll only 

danke


----------



## Parolli (13. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Parolli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frog schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Frog (13. Mai 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Frog schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Parolli schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Parolli (13. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Parolli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frog schrieb:
> ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Mai 2013)

Jetzt hab ich seit einem Jahrzehnt einen IBC Login, bin auch viel hier und wundere mich was ein "DDD" Forum sein soll. Dann entdecke ich hier herinnen einen Rune Thread! Unglaublich! 

Nächste Woche ist's bei mir soweit. Das 2-fach Zeug vorne wird auf 1-fach reduziert. Unten werde ich weiterhin keine Führung fahren. Oben kommt eine Selbstbauführung (Abwurfschutz richtung Rahmen) an die e-type Aufnahme. Außen hält die Kette der Bashguard (altes 32er oder 36er KB das ich abfeilen werde). 

Herrlich wird das!


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Mai 2013)

sehr gut der Herr, 
habe den Thread mal gemacht um den Banshee Pics Thread nicht mit Technik zu zu mÃ¼llen  aber, naja, so richtig funktioniert das noch nicht, aber mal sehen, wird schon 

Yeah, ich werde nie wieder zurÃ¼ck auf 2-fach gehen. 
GÃ¼nstige 1-Fach FÃ¼hrung die funktioniert ist z.b. auch die MRP 1.x - 50â¬ und wiegt um die 60g - Top  
Bevor ich  zurÃ¼ck auf 2-fach gehe, wÃ¼rde ich mir eher die xx1 holen. Hoffe ja immer noch das etwas gÃ¼nstigeres auf x9 / x0 Basis kommt, und das Shimano endlich was bringt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (16. Mai 2013)

Die XX1 ist sehr interessant, aber so um die 800 â¬ fÃ¼r die komplette Gruppe ist natÃ¼rlich eine Hausnummer.

Die neue KettenfÃ¼hrung von Hope ist auch ganz nett und mit 90g auch recht leicht. Mal schauen, vlt kommt die an mein Rune dran...


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Mai 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Die XX1 ist sehr interessant, aber so um die 800  für die komplette Gruppe ist natürlich eine Hausnummer.
> 
> Die neue Kettenführung von Hope ist auch ganz nett und mit 90g auch recht leicht. Mal schauen, vlt kommt die an mein Rune dran...



bevor ich zurück auf 2-fach gehe ... wäre es mir das wert


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2013)

@JansonJanson
Sehr gut, der Thread! Vielleicht funktioniert das ja wirklich!  Das DDD Unterforum war mir halt komplett unbekannt und irgendwie ist das auch etwas redendantes zu anderen Foren. Hm, egal... 
Die MRP Führung ist für mich keine Option, weil ich 
a) die e-type Gewinde gleich dafür nutzen möchte (wozu habe ich's denn). Dafür gäbe es von e13 aber auch eine super KeFü, die direkt in das e-type Gewinde geschraubt wird!
b) das 1-fach Kettenblatt am 64er Lochkreis fahren werde, um bergauf eine schönere Kettenlinie zu haben. 

Aus dem Grund werde ich mir, nach Vorbild Third Eye (auch Rune v2) eine KeFü basteln, die auf die e-type Aufnahme passt und zu 28/30 (64mm Lochkreis) bzw 36 Zähnen (104er Lochkreis) kompatibel ist. DAnn brauche ich für Bikepark Einsätze nur eine Ersatzkurbel mit größerem KB umstecken und fertig... 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> bevor ich zurück auf 2-fach gehe ... wäre es mir das wert



Klingt echt heftig, wenn man das in die alte Währung (in meinem fall 11.000,- ATS!) umrechnet, aber ja, es ist es irgendwie doch wert. Ich mach's aber nicht, weil ich nicht unbedingt so viele Gänge brauche und das sauteure Schaltwerk mir den Fahrspaß rauben würde, weil ich vor lauter Angst wohl das ein oder andere Mal zurückstecken würde.


----------



## zet1 (21. Mai 2013)

also ich fahre XX1 nun und bin nach wie vor begeistert! einfach am gripshiofter drehen und fertig.. kein Mitdenken von wegen Umwerfer vorne klein, hinten Ausgleichsschalten usw... einfachste schalteinstellung auch inklusive...

NUR: für heftige Touren mit steilen Anstiegen werde ich mir die neuen Sugarless XX1 Blätter holen in 28 und 30z.. und für FR Touren wo man Speed braucht bergab auch mal ein 36Z


----------



## Cirest (22. Mai 2013)

wie ist eigentlich die derzeitige lackqualität bei den banshee bikes?  wäre es ratsam das unterrohr abzukleben? oder kann der lack was ab!?


----------



## Parolli (22. Mai 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> wie ist eigentlich die derzeitige lackqualität bei den banshee bikes?  wäre es ratsam das unterrohr abzukleben? oder kann der lack was ab!?



Der Lack schwächelt wohl eher, aber das schwarze eloxal ist top!


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Mai 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Der Lack schwächelt wohl eher, aber das schwarze eloxal ist top!



kann ich nur bestätigen, 4 Tage SanRemo, mit ordentlich fremdbeschuss von unten ... und Eloxal hält


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Mai 2013)

Lackqualität ist soweit in Ordnung. Kratzempfindlich ist er, aber bis dato habe ich trotz nicht-abkleben nur eine Macke durch Steinschlag.
   @zet1
Für einen Normalo ist sie mE preislich jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren 4 Schaltwerke ruiniert. Das wären 800-1000,- EUR in Schaltwerken gewesen! Dazu kommen dann noch Kassetten um 750 EUR. So einen gewaltigen Vogel habe ich Gott sei Dank noch nicht.


----------



## nsc (24. Mai 2013)

Die VerschleiÃteile gehen auch verdammt ins Geld, neue Kassette ca. 270 â¬ oder neues Kettenblatt ab 70 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts ist nicht grad ohne. Ich hoffe ja das sich preislich noch was tut, ansich finde ich die XX1 interessant, aber zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. Mai 2013)

hmm, wie ist das nun mit einfach vorne? - ich trau da noch nicht so recht... möchte halt von ausgedehnten Touren (alpen und mittelgebirge) DHs auf der hausrunde, so sachen wie finale, oder endurorennen alles machen(außer zum reinen Bikeparkfahren da is ja noch das legend...)

wie sind da eure erfahrungen?


----------



## jioggl (27. Mai 2013)

habe eine frage bzgl. dem postmount standard am spitfire? Is die Ausgangsbasis bei den Ausfallenden ein PM6" Montagestandart? Möchte 180mm hinten fahren!


----------



## nsc (27. Mai 2013)

jioggl schrieb:


> habe eine frage bzgl. dem postmount standard am spitfire? Is die Ausgangsbasis bei den Ausfallenden ein PM6" Montagestandart? Möchte 180mm hinten fahren!



Das Rune hat ein IS2000-Montagestandard, denke beim Spitfire wirds der selbe Standard sein?!


----------



## NoStyle (27. Mai 2013)

jioggl schrieb:


> habe eine frage bzgl. dem postmount standard am spitfire? Is die Ausgangsbasis bei den Ausfallenden ein PM6" Montagestandart? Möchte 180mm hinten fahren!


Die Dropouts für Rune, Prime und Spitfire haben, unabhängig von der Achsbreite, IS2000-Standard. Die sind für alle Rahmen gleich. Brauchst also einen Adapter von IS2000 auf PM 180.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Mai 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen wo es noch Runes gibt oder wann wieder eine Lieferung nach Deutschland kommt? Muss man da Vorbestellen oder wie läuft das? Und was für Dropouts sind da Standard dabei? Gibts denn Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer?
Bin noch am hin und her überlegen und wollte das spontan entscheiden. Weil wenn kommt das 250 weg.


----------



## Mr.A (28. Mai 2013)

frag bei everyday26 = D Vertrieb
Ich hätte mein Spitfire auch ohne Dämpfer bekommen.
Dropouts kannst du wählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Mai 2013)

Ok danke schon mal.


----------



## iceis (3. Juni 2013)

für Interessenten
www.magmabike.com gibt es noch das gelbe Runev2 in M mit Fox CTD für umgerechnet ca 1520 Euro (das ist sicher, da ich kürzlich email kontakt hatte.)

zufällig bin ich noch auf das Angebot gestoßen,
www.111bikes.it Banshee Prime 140mm 29" mit FOX DHX Air, in M und L, für 890,00 Euro.
ist halt Italien, wie das mit Zoll usw. ist, keine Ahnung aber evtl. ist es für den ein oder anderen Interessant.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

italien = europäischer marktraum => kein zoll


----------



## JansonJanson (4. Juni 2013)

soooo, ich habe jetzt noch einiger Zeit fahren, heute mal die Flip Chips up - side - down gedreht. Also kürzestes Kettenstrebe und "steilster LW", wobei steil immer noch relativ ist.
Wird sich mit der 170mm Lyrik wohl bei 65,5 - 65,6 einpendeln ...


----------



## rabidi (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich hab jetzt das 2014er Rune in Grün vorbestellt, wann es kommt steht in den Sternen, ist für August angekündigt. 
Das Rune soll für nächstes Jahr mein Mondraker Dune ersetzen, ist also nicht schlimm wenn das Ganze sich verzögert. Das Mondraker mag ich sehr gerne, wird aber jetzt nach 2 Jahren Zeit für etwas Neues. Dämpfer wird der Float X werden, den Cane Creek hab ich nicht genommen da ich für länger Asphalt-Aufstiege gerne mal den Dämpfer blockiere.
Bei der Grösse bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, bei 179cm und 83 Schritt habe ich mich auf meinem Mondraker in M und vorher Commencal Meta 6 in M sehr wohlgefühlt. Davor hatte ich ein Commencal Meta 5 in L, das war mir zu gross. Oberrohrlängen Dune -> Rune sind bis auf einen mm gleich, Reach vom Dune ist nirgens angegeben. 
Was sagt ihr? Ich mag kurze Bikes aber beim Pedalieren möchte ich nicht mit dem Knie an den Lenker stossen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## nsc (6. Juni 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> Bei der Grösse bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, bei 179cm und 83 Schritt habe ich mich auf meinem Mondraker in M und vorher Commencal Meta 6 in M sehr wohlgefühlt.



Hi,

Schau mal hier und hier, da findest du 2 Erfahrungsberichte von *GrazerTourer* (180 cm und Rahmengröße L) und *Third Eye* (177 cm und Rahmengröße M). Ich hab mir bei 175 cm das Rune in M geholt und mir passt das so gut.


----------



## iceis (7. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen,

habe ein Runev2 Large gebraucht erstanden und würde aus Kostengründen eine 27,2mm Sattelstütze (I-Beam) + Reduzierhülse (Sixpack 30,9-27,2   120mm Lang) fahren wollen.

1. Reichen die 120mm Länge der Reduzierhülse überhaupt aus?
2. Wenn ja, ist das von Banshee aus überhaupt erlaubt?

danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## rabidi (7. Juni 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Schau mal hier und hier, da findest du 2 Erfahrungsberichte von *GrazerTourer* (180 cm und Rahmengröße L) und *Third Eye* (177 cm und Rahmengröße M). Ich hab mir bei 175 cm das Rune in M geholt und mir passt das so gut.



Hey, danke!
Ich dachte ich hätte alles zu dem Thema überflogen, und dann steht da genau das was ich wissen wollte 
Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher dass das M passt! Zwar bin ich eher der Vollgasfahrer war aber bisher immer mit der kleineren Rahmengrösse gut bedient.
Jetzt heist es nur noch abwarten, evtl, je nachdem wann das Rune kommt fahr ich den Winter noch mit dem Mondraker durch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## iceis (7. Juni 2013)

@rabidi

denke auch das bei deiner Größe M am besten passt...bin mit 184 und 91 SL bisher immer Räder unter 400 Reach gefahren (außer am DH Rad 430 Reach) und das geht zwar auch
aber es ist doch extrem Kompakt. Fahre jetzt das Rune in L und es passt Perfekt.


----------



## iceis (10. Juni 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> 1. Reichen die 120mm Länge der Reduzierhülse überhaupt aus?
> 2. Wenn ja, ist das von Banshee aus überhaupt erlaubt?



Antwort von Banshee erhalten

"We don't recommend running a reducer in the frame to fit a different size seat post. The spacer can wiggle and cause excess stress to the frame. 
Its best to go off the minimum seat post insertion line that the seat post recommendsthat way you can't go wrong. 


Thanks for riding Banshee bikes 

Dennis Beare"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mir da bei "normalem" Fahrergewicht dennoch keine Sorgen machen. Eine ordentlich gefertigte 120mm Hülse schadet bestimmt nicht, wenn die Stütze dann auch lange genug ist. Ich wiege ohne alles ~70-73kg, da denke ich über so etwas gar nicht nach.


----------



## iceis (15. Juni 2013)

wenn es so wäre das man bei z.b. 70 kg keine Sorgen mit einer Reduzierhülse haben müsste, dann hätte das "Dennis Beare" von Banshee schon geschrieben.


----------



## zet1 (25. Juni 2013)

ich bin jahrelang reduzierhülsen in rahmen gefahren, nie ein einziges problem.

natürlich würde es mir als Banshee vertreter leicht fallen einfach NEIN zu sagen, und damit von vornherein keine Diskussion aufkommen zu lassen... eh klar, was hast du erwartet... so wie die Jungs bei transition? Denen alles recht ist und man mit den Rahmen fast alles anstellen kann ohne Garantie oder ähnliches zu verlieren...?


----------



## Xeleux (26. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand mal bitte die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer verraten? 
Danke ...


----------



## AJ (26. Juni 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal bitte die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer verraten?
> Danke ...


216mm


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. Juni 2013)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1409627]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Rischer (28. Juni 2013)

Top Aufbau!


----------



## Xeleux (28. Juni 2013)

Nix für ungut, aber erklär mir bitte mal was daran top sein soll?


----------



## Rischer (28. Juni 2013)

Der Rasen natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (28. Juni 2013)

Der ist schön grün...  tolles Ablenkungsmanöver ist Dir hiermit gelungen


----------



## AJ (28. Juni 2013)

Es muss nicht immer blingbling sein.
Mir gefällts!


----------



## Xeleux (28. Juni 2013)

Es geht nicht um Bling Bling... Allein die verschieden farbigen  Naben sind bei weit entfernt vom "Top Aufbau"... 
Aber jetzt ist auch genug, ist ja nur meine Meinung


----------



## Condor (1. Juli 2013)

Ich finde auch, dass das das beste Rune bisher ist!
Einfach ne ehrliche Dröbelkarre!

Nur den vermutlich längst ausgehärteten Fat Albert von 2006 (?) würde ich runternehmen.


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Juli 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1409627]
> 
> [/URL]



Ich finde es gibt nicht "den" Aufbau, es gibt einfach "den" Aufbau den man selber für richtig sieht. 

Diesen Aufbau würde ich einfach eher fürs Gröbere sehen ... Coil / Coil ...
Wenns für den Park sein sollte, einfach noch Parkreifen und gut is ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Juli 2013)

Ja so ist das auch gedacht. War etz am sonntag am geiskopf. Was soll ich sagen, mÄ±t dem rad braucht man keinen downhiller mehr. Das teil bÃ¼gelt schon ordentlich. Tip top. Und mÄ±t touren reifen wiegt das teil noch gute 15,12kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (1. Juli 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja so ist das auch gedacht. War etz am sonntag am geiskopf. Was soll ich sagen, mÄ±t dem rad braucht man keinen downhiller mehr. Das teil bÃ¼gelt schon ordentlich. Tip top. Und mÄ±t touren reifen wiegt das teil noch gute 15,12kg.



die Erfahrung mache ich auch immer wieder ... 
mit DH Reifen ists noch "schlimmer"


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nie einen Downhiller besessen und bin inzwischen süchtig nach Bikeparkfahren - nur wegen dem Rune *g*


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juli 2013)

aktuelles update ... neue Decals 
LRS ist noch vom WE in Saalbach drin, grad nach der Wäsche ...


----------



## Schreiner (9. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir Super


----------



## Rischer (9. Juli 2013)

Gibts hier einen Rune v2 Fahrer der XL hat und mich in Winterberg oder Willingen mal eine Probefahrt machen lassen würde?

Bin mir bei einer Göße von 187,5cm unschlüssig ob L oder XL die richtige Wahl ist....


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. Juli 2013)

das hier mal weiter geht.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2013)

Hat einer von den XL Besitzern den Rahmen mal an der Waage gehabt? Wie sieht es mit Kollision von Schalt-/Bremshebeln mit dem Oberrohr aus?


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juli 2013)

Xl Frame nackt - ohne alles 3153,6g
Satz Ausfallenden 12x142mm 249,2g
Steckachse 12x142mm 41,4g
DB Air inkl. Hardware 550,3g 

Ausreichend ? 

Kollision ist zumindest bei mir kein Problem, ich hab nen aufbauenden Steuersatz oben, und noch 2 Carbonspacer, dass ich halbwegs hoch komme vorne ...


----------



## darkJST (17. Juli 2013)

Danke, irgendwie wird die Entscheidung dadurch trotzdem nicht einfacher...


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Danke, irgendwie wird die Entscheidung dadurch trotzdem nicht einfacher...



Kann ich mir denken. 
Der Rahmen ist nicht leicht, aber das weisst du ja sicher.
Aber was Du dafür bekommst, ist mir "Fast" jedes Gewicht egal. 
Habe keine Bedenken mit dem Rahmen im Bikepark so richtig abzugehen, was ich mit meinem Spicy niemals gemacht hätte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (18. Juli 2013)

So, nachdem ich nicht 100%-ig zurfrieden war, mit der MRP Kettenführung, habe ich mir mal ne gebrauchte neue Führung geholt. 
Die e13 LG1 TR mit BB Montage , oder wie sie sich auch schimpft. 
Bis jetzt 
BB Montage da ich hier noch Spielraum habe die Ketteführung zu drehen.
Die Idee geht voll auf, die Ketteführung auf Wide - Einstellen (es gibt narrow, normal, wide), und justieren. Habe noch gut Platz. 
Jetzt muss Sie sich nur auf dem Trail bewähren.


----------



## Igetyou (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo
Wo kann man aktuelle die 2013 oder 2014 Modelle kaufen?
Ist die Nachfrage immer noch so groß?


----------



## wolfusion (19. Juli 2013)

everyday26.de bekommt zur eurobike die ersten 2014er Modelle


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info!
Meint ihr das sich ein Rune mit Sub 14 kg aufbauen lässt ohne sündhaft teure Teile zu verwenden?
Oder ist das Rahmengewicht einfach zu hoch dafür.
Ich bin oft im Harz unterwegs, dort geht es nun mal viel bergauf.Ich habe irgendwie Bedenken, dass es evtl. zu schwer werden könnte.
Von der Geometrie her ist es das geilste Enduro auf dem Markt.lch würde es bei 180cm auch in Large mit kurzen Vorbau  fahren wollen.
Bikepark sollte damit auch gefahren werden.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Juli 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Meint ihr das sich ein Rune mit Sub 14 kg aufbauen lässt ohne sündhaft teure Teile zu verwenden?
> Oder ist das Rahmengewicht einfach zu hoch dafür.
> Ich bin oft im Harz unterwegs, dort geht es nun mal viel bergauf.Ich habe irgendwie Bedenken, dass es evtl. zu schwer werden könnte.
> ...



Morsche, 
also Sub 14kg, mit normalen Teilen wird wohl nur ohne Variostütze drin sein, oder auf kosten der Reifen. (mit dem Fox CTD Dämpfer)
Kannst Dir ja mal meinen Aufbau anschauen. Teile sind schon nicht günstig, aber habe das ganze damals gestreckt auf 6 Monate. Jeden Monat nen Teil, und dabei aufs Rune gewartet. 
Wäre auch gut zu wissen was nen L Frame nackt wiegt, dann kannst eigentlich anhand der Datenbanken sofort, mit bissl Aufwand, dein Gewicht / Preis Verhältnis herausfinden.
Das Rune geht aber für sein "Gewicht" noch super Berghoch!


----------



## nsc (19. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Das Rune geht aber für sein "Gewicht" noch super Berghoch!



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, ich denke das ist aber auch gewöhnungssache...


----------



## Schreiner (19. Juli 2013)

Also mein Vorgängerrad war sub 14 Kilo, mein Rune liegt bei 15,2 und ich merke bergauf keinen Unterschied.

Heute kommt endlich die n40er Buchse für den CCDB Coil, dann wiegt es knapp 16 und vielleicht macht es sogar noch mehr Spaß, wer weis


----------



## mantra (19. Juli 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> aktuelles update ... neue Decals
> LRS ist noch vom WE in Saalbach drin, grad nach der Wäsche ...



Sehr geil! Wo hast Du die Decals her?


----------



## Igetyou (19. Juli 2013)

Jo das Bike sieht wirklich nice aus!!

Wieviel Gramm wiegt den das Spitfire.
Wenn die 140mm gut funktionieren, kann man damit auch richtig laschen.
Drops bis 2m und rough Sections sollte es abkönnen.
Oder ist das Spitfire damit überfordert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (20. Juli 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Wo hast Du die Decals her?



vom schneidwerk machen lassen, super Arbeit.

Findest ganz einfach hier im Forum


----------



## shurikn (28. Juli 2013)

dachte der kann gesundheitlich bedingt nichts mehr fertigen...


----------



## anselmh (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hat hier jemand nen Rune in XL und kann mir einen Richtwert sagen für die Länge der Bremszüge?


----------



## Trailmaster11 (9. August 2013)

Kann man das Rune bei irgendjemandem im Raum Frankfurt Probefahren? In Größe XL?

Danke


----------



## shurikn (11. August 2013)

Bin jetzt unter die stolzen Rune Vorbesteller gegangen 

Fährt hier irgendwer eigentlich 650b?


----------



## P3 Killa (11. August 2013)

Ich konnte mir noch ein schwarzes 2012er sichern.
Sollte ich nächste Woche bekommen. Das Rune wird bei mir beim Specialized Stumpjumper EVO und mein Enduro EVO ersetzen. 
Mein Aufbau wird wie folgt aussehen:

Rahmen: Banshee Rune M
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 Micri Switch TA (umgebaut auf 170mm)
Steuersatz: cane Creek 40 Serie
Vorbau: Race Face Turbine
Lenker: Race Face SixC
Griffe: Odi Lock On "Troy Lee"
Bremsen: Shimano Saint
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
Sattel: WTB Silverado Team
Sattelklemme: Hope QR
Kurbel: Race Face SixC
Pedale: DMR Vault
Kettenblatt: Race Face Narrow Wide
Schaltung: Sram XX1
Laufräder: Satz 1: Hope Pro2 EVO, DT Revolution, E13 TRS+
               Satz 2: Hope Pro2, DT Competition, No Tubes Flow EX
Reifen: Satz 1: Onza Ibex FR und Onza Canis FR
           Satz 2: Onza Ibex DH

Hoffe mit meinem Aufbau bei ca 13,5kg zu landen.
Freu mich schon wenn es endlich da ist und ich wieder fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (11. August 2013)

Aufbau hört sich nice an


----------



## konastuff (30. August 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir noch ein schwarzes 2012er sichern.
> 
> Freu mich schon wenn es endlich da ist und ich wieder fahren kann



Wo her denn?


----------



## P3 Killa (30. August 2013)

Gab es hier im Bikemarkt vom Mountainlove shop.


----------



## iceis (30. August 2013)

und das schwarze Rune in M hat er immer noch!


----------



## P3 Killa (1. September 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> und das schwarze Rune in M hat er immer noch!



Dann hatte er wohl noch mehrere davon, denn eins steht in meiner Garage


----------



## MK_79 (1. September 2013)

Laut Info leider schon weg


----------



## iceis (1. September 2013)

wundert mich nicht, die Rune Frames sind ja weggegangen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## JansonJanson (3. September 2013)

mal ne Frage, fährt hier jemand das Rune mit 650b Rädern?


----------



## Igetyou (3. September 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## shurikn (4. September 2013)

wenn der 2014er Rahmen kommt wohl bald ich...

hab eigentlich alle Teile da, bis auf Laufräder und Gabel, 100% sicher bin ich mir noch nicht wegen 650B. Aber vermutlich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2013)

Janson, fahre das Spitfire mit 650B/27,5 ... vielleicht nicht vergleichbar, aber kommt drauf an was Du wissen möchtest.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Janson, fahre das Spitfire mit 650B/27,5 ... vielleicht nicht vergleichbar, aber kommt drauf an was Du wissen möchtest.



Wäre mal interessant ob vielleicht jemand am Rune den Vergleich hat vorher / nachher ... und so. 

Welche Felgenkombi fährst du denn?


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2013)

Laufrad ist WTB Frequency i23 auf Tune King/Kong und Race/Laser Speichenmix, wiegt insgesamt 1711 Gramm.

Der Vergleich ist recht gering. Ich wechselte nur die Laufräder, Gabel, Dropouts blieben die 26er Version. Man könnte der Annahme sein dass das Tretlager minimal höher ist, aber das merkt man nur auf Asphalt - auf dem Trail ist dieses Gefühl sofort weg. Ansonsten das übliche - in Abhängigkeit der Reifenwahl: Es rollt etwas besser über Gegenstände - das ist das Key-Feature! Konnte man spüren und am (weniger) genutzten Federweg sehen. Einbußen in der Wendigkeit empfinde ich nicht. Besserer Brems- Kurvengrip ist Sache der Reifen. Insgesamt ein kleiner, aber im positiven Sinne feiner Unterschied!!!


----------



## iceis (4. September 2013)

wenn du aber jetzt z.b. einen 27,5x2,4 Highroller II verbauen würdest, würde es sich nicht mehr ausgehen mit der 26" Gabel bzw. Dropouts oder?

Ich meine nur, da wäre ja dann theoretisch mehr Unterschied zu spüren als bei nur minimal höher bauenden 27,5 Reifen die gerade noch so in 26" Gabel/Rahmen passen so wie du das anscheinend gemacht hast. (ist nur ne Vermutung, kann ja sein das ein 27,5 Zoll Reifen der vom Maß her wirklich zwischen 26 und 29 liegt nur minimal größer ist als ein 27,5" Reifen der so nahe an 26" liegt das er eben noch in eine 26" Gabel reinpasst)

mich interessiert es schon auch obs das wohl bringt sich 27,5" ans bike zu klatschen....aber erstmal fahr ich noch ne ganze Zeit mit meinen 26"...habe kein Bedürfnis nach 27,5"...liegt aber wohl auch daran das ich es noch nie gefahren bin und keinen Vergleich habe...aber wenn es wirklich mehr Vor als Nachteile bringt...warum sollte man das dann nicht machen?!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. September 2013)

hey, 


also mein 14er Rune wird in 650b aufgebaut
viele Teile sind schon auf dem Weg/da 
könnte ja dann mal meine Erfahrungen schildern, wird aber noch etwas dauern.


----------



## shurikn (4. September 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> 
> also mein 14er Rune wird in 650b aufgebaut
> ...



Oh, willkommen im Club ;-) 

Was für LRS und Gabel wird's denn?


----------



## JansonJanson (4. September 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> 
> also mein 14er Rune wird in 650b aufgebaut
> ...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. September 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Oh, willkommen im Club ;-)
> 
> Was für LRS und Gabel wird's denn?


 
danke 

also gabel 34 float ctd kashima 160mm
LRS habe ich einen von SpeerLRS mal wieder 
Hope Pro 2 evo WTB Frequenzy i25 mit Sapim d light, laser, race speichen mit sapim alu nippel

habe mich für den LRS entschieden , da ich auch mal Dh fahren will und eben nicht der leichteste bin


----------



## NoStyle (4. September 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> wenn du aber jetzt z.b. einen 27,5x2,4 Highroller II verbauen würdest, würde es sich nicht mehr ausgehen mit der 26" Gabel bzw. Dropouts oder?
> 
> Ich meine nur, da wäre ja dann theoretisch mehr Unterschied zu spüren als bei nur minimal höher bauenden 27,5 Reifen die gerade noch so in 26" Gabel/Rahmen passen so wie du das anscheinend gemacht hast. (ist nur ne Vermutung, kann ja sein das ein 27,5 Zoll Reifen der vom Maß her wirklich zwischen 26 und 29 liegt nur minimal größer ist als ein 27,5" Reifen der so nahe an 26" liegt das er eben noch in eine 26" Gabel reinpasst)
> 
> mich interessiert es schon auch obs das wohl bringt sich 27,5" ans bike zu klatschen....aber erstmal fahr ich noch ne ganze Zeit mit meinen 26"...habe kein Bedürfnis nach 27,5"...liegt aber wohl auch daran das ich es noch nie gefahren bin und keinen Vergleich habe...aber wenn es wirklich mehr Vor als Nachteile bringt...warum sollte man das dann nicht machen?!


Hmmm, das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ein HansDampf in 2.35 passt auf jeden Fall in die Gabel (BOS Deville). Am Hinterbau könnte es eng werden, wofür ich dann die 650B Dropouts nehmen würde. Diese habe ich allerdings kürzlich verkauft, da ich für Touren so dicke Reifen nicht brauche.

Der Unterschied zwischen 26er HR II und 650B HansDampf 2.25 ist schon etwas mehr als nur minimal btw. ...

Mein persönlicher Eindruck: 650B/27,5 liegt deutlich näher an 26 Zoll als theoretisch gedacht. Wenn sich die aktuellen Geometrien dieser Bikes anschaut gibt es zu 26 Zoll keine Unterschiede, ausser einer angepassten Tretlagerhöhe. Teilweise minimal steileren Lenkwinkeln (warum?) und teilweise dem "Zwang" noch kürzere Kettenstreben als bei 26 Zoll zu verbauen (auch hier: warum?) ...

Als Tourenfahrer hat 650B/27,5 eigentlich nur Vorteile und keinen einzigen Nachteil gegenüber 26 Zoll. Zukünftig wird die Partsversorgung gesichert sein, also habe ich mich Ende 2012 dafür entschieden und bislang nie bereut. Ob sich das im DH oder Dirtjump oder sonstwo durchsetzt wird man sehen, aber für AM/Enduro/Trail-Einsatz gibt es eigentlich keine Gegenargumente mehr.

Apropo Speer: Sören baut diesen LRS inzwischen wohl sehr erfolgreich, je nach Budget mit Hope Pro oder Tune Naben. Ich habe meinen auch von Ihm und kann nur loben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (4. September 2013)

Hi, bin einige Zeit vorne ein 650b Laufrad gefahren, der Unterschied war auf jeden Fall spürbar, jedoch muss man den dadurch flacheren Lenkwinkel berücksichtigen. Für technisches Gelände kann ich die Kombi empfehlen! Werd auf die Suntour Auron umrüsten dann relativiert sich die Einbauhöhe auch wieder! Mal sehen obs dann auch noch so deutlich spürbar ist!


----------



## konastuff (4. September 2013)

Fährt jemand ne Größe S oder eine M und ist um die 170cm groß? Wie ist euer Feedback zur jeweils gewählten Größe?


----------



## iceis (5. September 2013)

@NoStyle
Dein Eindruck ist das 27,5" näher an 26" liegt wie gedacht.
Und genau das finde ich zu wenig um auf 27,5" umzusteigen.
Ich meine entweder 26" oder dann halt gleich 29".

Aber das wurde ja schon alles zu Tode diskutiert.
Bleibt halt nix anderes übrig als ausprobieren (Probefahren) und für sich selbst zu entscheiden.
Trotzdem Danke für deine Eindrücke.


----------



## NoStyle (5. September 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Dein Eindruck ist das 27,5" näher an 26" liegt wie gedacht.
> Und genau das finde ich zu wenig um auf 27,5" umzusteigen.
> Ich meine entweder 26" oder dann halt gleich 29".
> ...


Richtig - genau das ist das Totschlag-Argument gegen 650B/27,5!!!
Wer mit 26 Zoll glücklich ist soll bitte auch dabei bleiben. Es ist zudem die einzige Möglichkeit, die Industrie davon zu überzeugen 26 Zoll _NICHT_ aussterben zu lassen ...


----------



## JansonJanson (5. September 2013)

Hab mal den Startpost bissl ge"updated" ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. September 2013)

ich fahr ein s. bin 170. passt. kurzer vorbau ist zu empfehlen max 40mm.
hab mir jetzt mal zum testen die 650b ausfallenden dran gemacht, um den radstand zu vergrößern. fahr die mit 26zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. September 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ich fahr ein s. bin 170. passt. kurzer vorbau ist zu empfehlen max 40mm.
> hab mir jetzt mal zum testen die 650b ausfallenden dran gemacht, um den radstand zu vergrößern. fahr die mit 26zoll.



gute Idee, grad beim einem S Rahmen ...


----------



## NoStyle (6. September 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ... hab mir jetzt mal zum testen die 650b ausfallenden dran gemacht, um den radstand zu vergrößern. fahr die mit 26zoll.


Eine interessante Idee die ich auch mal hatte - für maximale Verstellbarkeit.
Lass mal bei Gelegenheit Eindrücke hören. Bis dahin viel Spaß mit den Dingern.


----------



## Mr.A (6. September 2013)

ich fahr bei 1,71 ein Spitfire in M mit 45er Vorbau.
Größe paßt mir sehr gut...würde sogar gerne mal einen etwas längeren Vorbau testen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. September 2013)

@NoStyle, ja werd ich machen. Wird morgen in Spicak getestet.


----------



## culoduro (6. September 2013)

Servus, ist einer von euch mal andere bikes der Kategorie gefahren, vorrangig Fanes, ICB, 601... und kann vergleichende Fahreindrücke bezüglich Ansprechen des Hinterbaus, Schluckfreudigkeit, usw. schildern?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. September 2013)

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/exclusi...-puppets/#13787186845217&id=258136&height=734


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (9. September 2013)

andere, alte frage: funktioniert eine SLX 2fach umwerfer? bzw. wo geht da was an - oder is des nur der 3fach?


----------



## nsc (11. September 2013)

Laut Banshee-HP sollen alle 2012er Shimano E-Type-Umwerfer passen. Im Banshee-Thread in der Galerie wurden mal passende Umwerfer genannt, die Stelle finde ich aber grad nicht...


----------



## ruckse (11. September 2013)

Hat jemand das Rune mit dem Fox CTD und dem Cane Creek gefahren und kann mir berichten, wie sich der CC gegenüber dem Fox (besser?) fährt.


----------



## Frog (11. September 2013)

ruckse schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Rune mit dem Fox CTD und dem Cane Creek gefahren und kann mir berichten, wie sich der CC gegenüber dem Fox (besser?) fährt.



ich:

FOX: leichter, sehr einfach einzustellen, Blockierung

CC: sehr schwer, viel besseres ansprechverhalten, leichter Luftverlust

Habe den CC aber erst so positive bemerkt als ich von CC auf FOX und dann wieder auf den CC gewechselt habe.

Vielleicht besser einen FOX für die AM Touren und wenn man weiß, dass man wert auf DH legt, einen Coil kaufen und verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (11. September 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> CC: sehr schwer, viel besseres ansprechverhalten, leichter Luftverlust



könnte der gefühlte luftverlust nich auch durch temperaturschwankungen zu stande gekommen sein ?


----------



## Frog (11. September 2013)

Cirest schrieb:


> könnte der gefühlte luftverlust nich auch durch temperaturschwankungen zu stande gekommen sein ?



....hatte den auf alle Fälle...aber!!!!: nachdem ich den wieder  aufgepumpt hatte und regelmässig den CC mit Gabeloel beschmiere, läuft der CC wie "geschmiert"!


----------



## P3 Killa (11. September 2013)

Der Double Barrel Air hat öfter mal Luftverlust wenn das Ventil an der Luftkammer nicht richtig fest angezogen ist. Hatten wir bei uns auch schon öfter wenn ein neuer gekommen ist...

Hab mein Rune am WE das erste mal in Spicak gefahren, die ersten Abfahrten waren schon anders aber nach ein paar Fahrten Eingewöhnung bin ich doch mehr als zufireden mit dem Rune!
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ich hatte noch nie so viel Steinkontakt mit dem Pedal wie an diesem einen Tag. Ist sicher der tiefen Tretlager Einstellung geschuldet.


----------



## Frog (11. September 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Der Double Barrel Air hat öfter mal Luftverlust wenn das Ventil an der Luftkammer nicht richtig fest angezogen ist. Hatten wir bei uns auch schon öfter wenn ein neuer gekommen ist...
> 
> Hab mein Rune am WE das erste mal in Spicak gefahren, die ersten Abfahrten waren schon anders aber nach ein paar Fahrten Eingewöhnung bin ich doch mehr als zufireden mit dem Rune!
> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ich hatte noch nie so viel Steinkontakt mit dem Pedal wie an diesem einen Tag. Ist sicher der tiefen Tretlager Einstellung geschuldet.



....das mit den Steinkontakt habe ich auch bemerkt, nachdem ich die tiefste Einstellung mal gewählt hatte. Werde aber wieder auf die mittlere zurück wechseln....das mit dem Bodenkontakten hat mich schon damals beim Speci Enduro genervt.....das habe ich beim Rune in der mittleren Position nicht mehr. Bin eh vom Rune überzeugt, wesentlich besser als das Speci für schwere Fahrer aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist das Ansprechverhalten vom PIVOT Firebird noch besser!


----------



## Cirest (11. September 2013)

ruckse schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Rune mit dem Fox CTD und dem Cane Creek gefahren und kann mir berichten, wie sich der CC gegenüber dem Fox (besser?) fährt.




hier noch n testbericht! http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Air-Tested-2013.html

den cc bin ich im rune nicht gefahren, wohl aber den 2014er fox xfloat ctd: 

Beindruckt war ich dabei vorallem von der überholten CTD Funktion. Die Climb Position kommt einem Lockout schon sehr nahe und ließ selbst bei aggressivem Wiegetritt kaum Wippen zu. Die Descendant Position scheint mir aber immer noch etwas unterdämpft zu sein.


----------



## ruckse (11. September 2013)

Danke. Bin am überlegen, mir den neuen CCDB CS zu gönnen, werde aber wohl aber vorher irgendwo testen. Der Preis ist ja schon heftig, ganz zu schweigen von dem neuen Fox X. Bin eigentlich mit dem CTD sehr zufrieden, aber es juckt mich halt schon ein wenig.


----------



## Schreiner (11. September 2013)

Dito, hab grad noch nen CCDB Coil im test, schon genial aber schwer.


----------



## embee (12. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Bin kurz davor, mir ein Rune in Xl zu schiessen, und wollte gerade nach dem Dämpfer fragen. Bringe mit Ausrüstung knapp 115kg auf die Waage, daher hatte ich eher auf den CC geschielt. Aber wenn ich das recht sehe und Eure Posts lese, dann doch eher der Fox, aight? Über den CC liest man ja generell eh nicht unbedingt viel gutes... davon ab spart man beim Rahmen ja auch noch nen Tacken Kohle.


----------



## Cirest (12. September 2013)

Bei mir dürfte es der ccdba cs werden. Bin ihn in nem s works enduro gefahren. Der war da schon recht maechtig. Das climb switch scheint auch gut zu funktionieren, wobei der float x von fox aufwaerts bis jetz in meinem erfahrungsrepertoir unuebertroffen bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. September 2013)

embee schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Bin kurz davor, mir ein Rune in Xl zu schiessen, und wollte gerade nach dem Dämpfer fragen. Bringe mit Ausrüstung knapp 115kg auf die Waage, daher hatte ich eher auf den CC geschielt. Aber wenn ich das recht sehe und Eure Posts lese, dann doch eher der Fox, aight? Über den CC liest man ja generell eh nicht unbedingt viel gutes... davon ab spart man beim Rahmen ja auch noch nen Tacken Kohle.


 

Ich wiege 110 und habe denn CCDB CS gewählt , aber nicht weil ich so schwer bin sondern weil ich auch noch damit Downhill fahren will und mir da der CCDB mehr reserven hat.

Wegen gewicht solltest du dir keine sorgen machen , da geht beides 
nur eben ist der Fox mMn mehr was wenn man auch öfter mal berg hoch treten will ... etc.


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2013)

embee schrieb:


> ... Über den CC liest man ja generell eh nicht unbedingt viel gutes...


Ist das tatsächlich so? Habe das zwar nicht groß mitverfolgt, aber im Spitfire ist der schon ne feiste Ansage und ich bin froh mich gegen Fox entschieden zu haben ...


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (12. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt nur positives gelesen und auch in meinem Spitfire Erfahrungen damit gemacht!

Würde mir nie wieder so ein Fox Gerümpel reinbauen


----------



## P3 Killa (12. September 2013)

Seh ich genauso, mit Fox war ich noch nie zufrieden, zumindest was die Luft Dämpfer angeht. Das man über den Double Barrel Air nichts gutes hört ist mir jetzt auch neu...
Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (12. September 2013)

naja ich hatte 2012 den ersten der auf den Markt kam und war mit der Verarbeitung der Gummidichtiungen nicht zufrieden. 
Sonst war er aber eig ganz gut 

Der neue CS macht einen tollen eindruck !


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2013)

Auch wenn ich meinen wahrscheinlich verkaufen werde - selbst der "reguläre" CCDB ohne CS ist fein. 3 bis 4 Clicks mehr LSC und LSR zum Base-Tune und fertig! Ich habe keinen Grund für Mecker ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (12. September 2013)

Oha... Klingt alles eher pro CC. Dann überleg ich mir das doch noch mal und leg die paar Kröten ggf drauf. Hier und da hatte ich was gelesen von zu viel Setup-Optionen und trotzdem schlechter Performance. Naja, im Endeffekt isses wahrscheinlich, was man draus macht


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2013)

Getz ma gaaaaanz ehrlich: Die meisten haben den Fox doch wegen dem geringen Gewicht genommen - nicht wegen seiner überragenden Performance ... 

Ja, der CCDB bietet viele Optionen, aber dank CC und Banshee Kooperation ist der ausgetüftelte Base-Tune schon ziemlich gut. Den eingestellt, richtiger Luftdruck/Sag und ab - das vereinfacht enorm und erspart wilde Setup-Orgien ...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (12. September 2013)

das mit den base tunes kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, zumindest beim legend mit dem coil cane creek double barrel...


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Getz ma gaaaaanz ehrlich: Die meisten haben den Fox doch wegen dem geringen Gewicht genommen - nicht wegen seiner überragenden Performance ...



Richtig!  wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass der ctd richtig gut geht! Ich fahre den ctd und einen kage. Wenn ich vom kage auf den ctd zurück wechsel, bin ich jedes Mal erstaunt wie gut er geht.


----------



## embee (13. September 2013)

Jetzt mal ne andere Frage... das Rune ist erst ab dem 2014er Modell 650B tauglich, richtig? Hmm, bekommt man das XL Rune schon irgendwo? Bei Dirtystuff z.b. gibts ja "nur" den 2013er Bock. Hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## P3 Killa (13. September 2013)

Du kannst auch schon die Ã¤lteren Rune Modelle mit 650B fahren, musst nur eben die 650B ausfallenden verbauen. Kosten glaube ich rund 40â¬.


----------



## NoStyle (13. September 2013)

embee schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne andere Frage... das Rune ist erst ab dem 2014er Modell 650B tauglich, richtig? Hmm, bekommt man das XL Rune schon irgendwo? Bei Dirtystuff z.b. gibts ja "nur" den 2013er Bock. Hat jemand nen Tipp?


Falsch, die V2 KS-Link Spitfires und Runes kann man von Beginn an entweder mit 26 oder 650B fahren, also natürlich auch die 2013er Modelle. Du must nur die gewünschten Dropouts bei Bestellung angeben. 




GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Richtig!  wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass der ctd richtig gut geht! Ich fahre den ctd und einen kage. Wenn ich vom kage auf den ctd zurück wechsel, bin ich jedes Mal erstaunt wie gut er geht.


Stahl habe ich noch nicht probiert. Müsste tatsächlich mal den Fox DHX Coil aus dem Wildcard im Spitfire ausprobieren, hmmm ...
Ansonsten kann ich nur zwischen Evolver und CCDB vergleichen - da sind die Unterschiede wirklich marginal. Einer von beiden muss leider gehen, vermutlich der CCDB ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. September 2013)

naja, fox-dämpfer haben bei mir bisher immer auffällig unauffällig funktioniert - service geht auch alles selbst und ersatzteile bekommt man auch alle wenn man die richtigen leute kennt... gabel kommt aber ne lyrik rc2 dh  und a LEV integra ;-)


----------



## embee (13. September 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Du kannst auch schon die älteren Rune Modelle mit 650B fahren, musst nur eben die 650B ausfallenden verbauen. Kosten glaube ich rund 40.


sauber, Danke


----------



## Pleitegeier (14. September 2013)

Kann jemand vllt mal nen Foto von den 26" und 650B Dropouts machen? Ich würde gerne den Unterschied sehen. 

Ich wollte nicht mehr auf das Rune warten und habe mich für das Uzzi entschieden (das auch erst vor einer Woche bei mir ankam ). Dort kann man die Dropouts auch tauschen und ich überlege, mir auf lange Sicht was 650B-taugliches anfertigen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (14. September 2013)

embee schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne andere Frage... das Rune ist erst ab dem 2014er Modell 650B tauglich, richtig? Hmm, bekommt man das XL Rune schon irgendwo? Bei Dirtystuff z.b. gibts ja "nur" den 2013er Bock. Hat jemand nen Tipp?




Die Frage wird eher sein ob du *noch *ein 2014er Rune kriegst und wenn ja wann


----------



## NoStyle (14. September 2013)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Kann jemand vllt mal nen Foto von den 26" und 650B Dropouts machen? Ich würde gerne den Unterschied sehen.
> 
> Ich wollte nicht mehr auf das Rune warten und habe mich für das Uzzi entschieden (das auch erst vor einer Woche bei mir ankam ). Dort kann man die Dropouts auch tauschen und ich überlege, mir auf lange Sicht was 650B-taugliches anfertigen zu lassen.


Schau in meine Galerie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1269597
Links 26, rechts 650B.


----------



## embee (14. September 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Die Frage wird eher sein ob du *noch *ein 2014er Rune kriegst und wenn ja wann


Okeee... war mir nicht so bewusst. Wo bekomm ich denn ggf ein 2014er Xl in Raw? Geheimtipps gerne auch per pn  Ich hatte mich schon auf den 2013er Bock eingeschossen, ne Quelle hab ich da schon.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. September 2013)

mal ne frage ??
weiß noch nicht welches Kettenblatt ich vorne fahren sollte um auch gut mit dem Bike klettern zu können.

Das bike wird mit 650b LRS ausgestattet und ner 34 float

34er Blatt oder doch eher 32er bei 11-36 Kassette ??
jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Danke


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (14. September 2013)

Ich fahre im Spitfire ein 32er vorne und hinten eine 11-42 Kassette (Sram 1070 11-36 + 42er Alu Ritzel von mirfe hier ausm IBC)

Das 42 ist bei steilen Anstiegen immer mal in Gebrauch Also für mir so perfekt. Mit einem 34er vorne müsste ich mal ausprobieren, beim runter fahren wahrscheinlich einen ticken besser, aber dann fehlt nachher die Reserve beim Klettern


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. September 2013)

Hey, 

ja von dem 42er Ritzel habe ich auch schon gehört 
so aber die schaltperformance etwas leiden oder ?

ich will mit dem bike eben auch noch mal in park und DH fahrn da ich das 32er evtl so klein 

aber 34 und 11-42 wäre evtl was


----------



## konastuff (18. September 2013)

Was für 1fach Kettenführungen sind ohne Kollisionsgefahr mit der Kettenstrebe einsetzbar?
So ne LG1+ muss ja schon reichlich nach unten gedreht werden und schaut dann etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (18. September 2013)

oha gute Frage!
wüsste ich auch gerne mal bin auch schon lange am überlegen 

dachte evtl an die Silent guide oder die TRS+ , die kann man ja unten im Winkel nochmals verstellen vllt klappt die ja auch ??


----------



## JansonJanson (18. September 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> oha gute Frage!
> wüsste ich auch gerne mal bin auch schon lange am überlegen
> 
> dachte evtl an die Silent guide oder die TRS+ , die kann man ja unten im Winkel nochmals verstellen vllt klappt die ja auch ??



Hei, 
also ich habe da schon einige durch, 
richtig befriedigende Ergebnisse gab es nur mir TretlagerMontage, da man hier noch den Winkel unabhängig veränder kann. ( ist nicht auf die ISCG05 Tabs angewiesen)
Aktuell habe ich die TRS+ ohne die untere Führung und funktioniert so wie es soll ... hätte noch ne etwas lädierte MRP 1x übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (18. September 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Hei,
> also ich habe da schon einige durch,
> richtig befriedigende Ergebnisse gab es nur mir TretlagerMontage, da man hier noch den Winkel unabhängig veränder kann. ( ist nicht auf die ISCG05 Tabs angewiesen)
> Aktuell habe ich die TRS+ ohne die untere Führung und funktioniert so wie es soll ... hätte noch ne etwas lädierte MRP 1x übrig


 
Ich weiß eben nicht ob eine Kefü wie die e13 XCX oder MRP nur mit oberer Führung bei DH und harten wurzelpassagen, in verbindung mit einem Narrow Wide Kettenblatt, ala RaceFace und einem Schaltwerk mit Stabilisator hält.

Das wäre natürlich die beste lösung


----------



## JansonJanson (18. September 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Ich weiß eben nicht ob eine Kefü wie die e13 XCX oder MRP nur mit oberer Führung bei DH und harten wurzelpassagen, in verbindung mit einem Narrow Wide Kettenblatt, ala RaceFace und einem Schaltwerk mit Stabilisator hält.
> 
> Das wäre natürlich die beste lösung



Wie gesagt ich habe mir die e13 TRS+ geholt, 
bei dieser kann man innerhalb von einer Minute die untere Führung ran oder ab bauen. Auf Touren, und jetzt am WE Enduro Rennen, ist Sie bis jetzt, so, noch nicht abgesprungen, und habe kein Narrow Wide KB. 
Wenn ich mal im Bikepark war, wurde die untere Führung dran gemacht


----------



## Ohlsson (18. September 2013)

Moin, 
ich bin im Moment am Überlegen mir ein Rune zu holen. Entweder das 2013er oder 2014er Modell. Kann mir da jemand in knappen Worten die Unterschiede erklären, falls es welche gibt?

Außerdem hätt ich noch ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Gibts ja mit Fox, CCDB und das 14er mit Xfusion. Bei xfusion hab ich gar keine ahnung ob der taugt, Fox Luftdämpfer fand ich bisher immer sehr bescheiden und der CCDB ist mir eigentlich etwas zu kompliziert und zu teuer. Würde daher gerne zu einem Monarch Plus greifen. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte? Welcher Tune sollte es sein?

Schon mal besten Dank vorab!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (18. September 2013)

Also beim 2014er gibt es noch die Option einer stealth Sattelstütze, spreich durch den Rahmen.
Ich glaube beim 13er war das noch nicht, sonst sollte eig alles gleich geblieben sein.
bis auf das geile Grüne 

btw. was hast du gegen den CCDB ? bei 14er sogar der neue CS also nochmals tourenfreundlicher und preislich ist der doch als Rahmenset vertretbar! 

Grüße


----------



## P3 Killa (18. September 2013)

Richtig, die Stealth Bohrung gab es beim '13er Modell noch nicht, allerdings ist über dem unteren link der Rahmen offen, da lässt sich so problemlos eine Stealth verbauen.
Wurde mir so von Banshee auf Anfrage wegen bohren empfohlen und funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (18. September 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Richtig, die Stealth Bohrung gab es beim '13er Modell noch nicht, allerdings ist über dem unteren link der Rahmen offen, da lässt sich so problemlos eine Stealth verbauen.
> Wurde mir so von Banshee auf Anfrage wegen bohren empfohlen und funktioniert einwandfrei!


 

frage nebenbei , ich sehe du fährst ein RF Kettenblatt 
ist dies ein narrow wide ? wenn ja bist du zufrieden was den Halt der Kette betrifft ? du fährst ja ohne Kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (18. September 2013)

Ja ist ein narrow wide, Fähre das mit einem xx1 Schaltwerk und hatte bisher weder auf Touren noch im bikepark Probleme. Bisher ist die Kette immer da geblieben wo sie sein soll.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (18. September 2013)

dann sollte es ja auch mit einem shadow+ Schaltwerk halten oder?


----------



## rabidi (19. September 2013)

Kann nicht mehr so lange dauern, ein französischer Importeur hat gerade welche reinbekommen 
Ein weiterer Unterschied zu 2013 ist dass der Hinterbaubereich Dämpferaufnahme-oberer Link-unterer Link nun aus einem Stück ist...
Ich freu mich!






Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## nsc (19. September 2013)

Das grüne Rune ist ja ein Traum  Neu für 2014 war doch auch das Rune in Stealth?!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. September 2013)

mal gespannt wie das in real aussieht - und dann nach einem Jahr Einsatz ...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (19. September 2013)

uhh geil 
in real eh nochmals besser ist ja klar ! 

Ich freu mich schon so , evtl ist meiner schon nächste Woche da
am 20. soll die erste Lieferung eintreffen


----------



## rabidi (19. September 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon so , evtl ist meiner schon nächste Woche da
> am 20. soll die erste Lieferung eintreffen



Die Info hab ich auch bekommen und meins ist sicher dabei (da im Juni vorbestellt)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Downhillalex02 (19. September 2013)

ja ich hab meins erst vor ca nem Monat bestellt, war aber glücklicherweise noch eins von den ersten vorbestellten übrig


----------



## konastuff (21. September 2013)

bekommt ihr beide grüne runes ?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (21. September 2013)

also ich ja 
leider fehlen mir noch paar Kleinteile wie Steuersatz etc...

daher wird es nicht gleich aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (21. September 2013)

freitag sollte das schiff gekommen sein - hoffentlich ist der container nicht abgesoffen wie der mit den propains - naja, zoll geschichten etc. und dann sollte ich post haben...  Schwarz auf schwarz  schaut dann nach einem jahr einsatz hoffentlich besser aus...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (21. September 2013)

Hoffen wir mal 
ja ich habe die letzte Zeit immer aufn Kalender geschaut wann endlich der 20. ist


----------



## konastuff (22. September 2013)

nom nom nom du udooo bei däm anblick muss isch glei viehischste das sabbern anfangen du!


----------



## rabidi (22. September 2013)

Jep, ich auch grün! Mit Float X. Teile auch alle da bzw an meinem Mondraker in Einsatz...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (22. September 2013)

konastuff schrieb:


> nom nom nom du udooo bei däm anblick muss isch glei viehischste das sabbern anfangen du!


 
bitte was ?


----------



## P3 Killa (23. September 2013)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem Rune.
Neue Reifen und decals auf Gabel und Rahmen.
Leider hat's nur für ein Handy Foto gereicht, deshalb kommen die Farben auch nicht richtig rüber...


----------



## rabidi (24. September 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update von meinem Rune.
> Neue Reifen und decals auf Gabel und Rahmen.
> Leider hat's nur für ein Handy Foto gereicht, deshalb kommen die Farben auch nicht richtig rüber...



Nice!
Fange an ungeduldig zu werden


----------



## konastuff (24. September 2013)

Die Zollbeamten drehen mit neuen Banshee Rune V2 Rahmen/Bikes ihre Runden übers Hafengelände.
Also kann es sich nur noch um Tage handeln ;-)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (25. September 2013)

ab KW41!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (25. September 2013)

jop 
Lieferung am 7.10 erwartet... hmmm 
kack Zoll


----------



## mcsonnenschein (26. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand das Buchsenmaß von dem Rune 2010 sagen?


----------



## culoduro (26. September 2013)

@Downhillalex02 und @keinNAMEfrei

woher habt Ihr denn die Info? Habt Ihr ne mail von Bernhard gekriegt, oder Eurem Händler?
Ich warte auch auf mein grünes Rune, hab aber nix gehört...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (26. September 2013)

Also ich habe Bernhard gefragt , der hat mir das alles so geschildert


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. September 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NoStyle (27. September 2013)

650B/27,5 Dropouts? Und? Wie findest Du die längere Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. September 2013)

Bis jetzt ganz angenehm. Bisschen ruhiger bei schnellen sachen. Aber trotzdem nicht zu träge in kurven. Also ja taugt mir.
Dank dir nochmal.


----------



## NoStyle (27. September 2013)




----------



## Parolli (28. September 2013)

Servus, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe?

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich am besten die weißen Decals vom schwarzen Elox bekomme?

Danke Parolli


----------



## AJ (28. September 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Servus, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe?
> 
> Wer kann mir sagen wie ich am besten die weißen Decals vom schwarzen Elox bekomme?
> 
> Danke Parolli


Ein Kumpel hat seine von nem Prime mit Aceton runterbekommen. Rückstandsfrei!
Übernehme dafür aber keine Haftung!
Sonst schreib ihn mal an, kontakt per PN bei Bedarf!


----------



## flipdascrip (28. September 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Richtig!  wobei ich schon sagen muss, dass der ctd richtig gut geht! Ich fahre den ctd und einen kage. Wenn ich vom kage auf den ctd zurück wechsel, bin ich jedes Mal erstaunt wie gut er geht.



Darf ich mal indiskret fragen was Du so auf die Wage bringst?
Ich wiege nackt 90 kg und frage mich ob ich dem Fox ein Chance geben kann oder gleich den cane creek nehmen muss. Wenn der Fox vernünftig seinen Dienst verrichtet würde ich erstmal so starten und evtl. später auf etwas dickeres aufrüsten, sofern nötig. Evtl. dann auch coil als Zweitdämpfer für Bikepark und so. Das würde den Geldbeutel erstmal etwas schonen. 
Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise ein Luftdämpfer mit Piggyback schon angebracht ist. Wichtig ist halt Endprogression und guter support im mittleren Hub. Beim Ansprechverhalten kann ich geringe Abstriche hinnehmen.
Gibt es Erfahrungen mit anderen Luftdämpfern wie z.B. Monarch Plus oder Rocco Air TST?


----------



## fox46 (28. September 2013)

Kann jemand einschätzen Wie sich das Rune im Vergleich zu einem stumpjumper fährt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. September 2013)

fox46 schrieb:


> Kann jemand einschätzen Wie sich das Rune im Vergleich zu einem stumpjumper fährt?



Schneller, aggressiver, laufruhiger, potenter.


----------



## mantra (29. September 2013)

fox46 schrieb:


> Kann jemand einschätzen Wie sich das Rune im Vergleich zu einem stumpjumper fährt?



Das kann ich Dir hoffentlich bald beantworten...

Vermutlich aber ziemlich anderst in jeglicher Hinsicht?!


----------



## P3 Killa (29. September 2013)

Aufjedenfall ziemlich viel besser und geiler als das Stumpjumper EVO!


----------



## fox46 (29. September 2013)

Ich muss meine Frage ein bischen precisieren, speziell interessiert mich der Unterschied beim bergauf fahren und ob es sich wegen der flacheren Winkel viel träger fährt. Ich habe auch ein Canyon torque frx und das ist mir schon zu downhill lästig für meine größten teils einfachen singletrails.


mantra schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir hoffentlich bald beantworten...
> 
> Vermutlich aber ziemlich anderst in jeglicher Hinsicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (29. September 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall ziemlich viel besser und geiler als das Stumpjumper EVO!



Naja...so einfach ist es vermutlich nicht?! Sind schon sehr unterschiedliche Räder...



fox46 schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Frage ein bischen precisieren, speziell interessiert mich der Unterschied beim bergauf fahren und ob es sich wegen der flacheren Winkel viel träger fährt. Ich habe auch ein Canyon torque frx und das ist mir schon zu downhill lästig für meine größten teils einfachen singletrails.



Ich bin das Rune V2 bisher nur ein paar Meter auf ebenem Asphalt gerollt und da fällt insbesondere der Unterschied am Lenkwinkel deutlich auf.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Rune in flacherem und engem Gelände schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Nachdruck erfordert.
Je steiler und schneller es wird, umso mehr dürften sich die Vorteile des Runes bemerkbar machen?!
Zum bergauf Fahren, kann ich noch nichts sagen, außer, dass es sich im Antritt garnicht mal so übel angefühlt hat...


----------



## flipdascrip (29. September 2013)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Darf ich mal indiskret fragen was Du so auf die Wage bringst?
> Ich wiege nackt 90 kg und frage mich ob ich dem Fox ein Chance geben kann oder gleich den cane creek nehmen muss. Wenn der Fox vernünftig seinen Dienst verrichtet würde ich erstmal so starten und evtl. später auf etwas dickeres aufrüsten, sofern nötig. Evtl. dann auch coil als Zweitdämpfer für Bikepark und so. Das würde den Geldbeutel erstmal etwas schonen.
> Bisher war ich der Meinung, dass bei meinem Gewicht und Fahrweise ein Luftdämpfer mit Piggyback schon angebracht ist. Wichtig ist halt Endprogression und guter support im mittleren Hub. Beim Ansprechverhalten kann ich geringe Abstriche hinnehmen.
> Gibt es Erfahrungen mit anderen Luftdämpfern wie z.B. Monarch Plus oder Rocco Air TST?



Hey Grazer Tourer, wenn Du dein Gewicht hier nicht öffentlich nennen willst kannst mir auch ne PN schicken.  Kleiner Spaß.
Wie schaut´s beim Rest aus mit den Dämpfern. Hat keiner eine Meinung dazu?
Danke im Voraus für Eure kompetenten Antworten.


----------



## Cirest (29. September 2013)

fox46 schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Frage ein bischen precisieren, speziell interessiert mich der Unterschied beim bergauf fahren und ob es sich wegen der flacheren Winkel viel träger fährt. Ich habe auch ein Canyon torque frx und das ist mir schon zu downhill lästig für meine größten teils einfachen singletrails.



ich hab im freundeskreis 4 unterschiedliche sj von 26" bis 29" incl. brain. fahre selber ein spitfire und bin das rune auch gefahren. 

bergauf macht das rennen mMn definitiv! das sj (geo, vortrieb, gewicht) wobei die kinematik von banshee auch im kräftigen antritt bergauf effizient ist. abwärts auf entsprechend zahnigen! strecken lässt sich das rune sicher schneller fahren und wird mehr sicherheit vermitteln, was aber nicht automatisch heißt, mehr fahrspass zu haben. 

bin am wochenende ein enduro expert 29" gefahren und war davon sehr angetan!! noch mehr eierlegendewollmilchsau geht nicht!


----------



## P3 Killa (30. September 2013)

Parolli schrieb:


> Servus, bräuchte mal eure Hilfe?
> 
> Wer kann mir sagen wie ich am besten die weißen Decals vom schwarzen Elox bekomme?
> 
> Danke Parolli



Habe es auch entfernt, "einfach" mit Aceton abreiben. Es ist schon ein wenig Arbeit aber geht rückstandslos. Auf der Seite vorher kannst du meins sehen mit Neongelben Decals von Schneidwerk.



mantra schrieb:


> Naja...so einfach ist es vermutlich nicht?! Sind schon sehr unterschiedliche Räder...



Das hast du natürlich recht.
Meine Erfahrung konnte ich sammeln mit einem Stumpjumper Evo, dort hatte ich eine längere Gabel verbaut was einen Lenkwinkel von 66.5 Grad ergeben hat.

Jetzt fahre ich das Rune mit den identischen Teilen, was mir hier als erstes sofort positiv aufgefallen ist war das viel potentere Fahrwerk. Sind zwar nur 1 cm mehr Federweg aber der Double Barrel Air gegenüber dem Fox RP23 macht den Rest.

In der Ebene konnte ich keine Unterschiede zwischen beiden Rädern feststellen was den Vortrieb angeht.
Bergauf konnte ich bisher auch keine spürbaren Nachteile erfahren, komme überall genauso gut mit der selben Anstregung rauf, finde es sogar etwas angenehmer da das Rune ein kleines Stück länger ist. 
Bergab ist es jedoch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Das Rune lässt sich sehr viel aggresiver fahren und macht einfach viel mehr Spaß.

Vom Gewicht ist das Rune durch rahmen und Dämpfer 900g schwerer als mein Stumpjumper.

Hoffe das du damit mehr anfangen kannst


----------



## mantra (30. September 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Das hast du natürlich recht.
> Meine Erfahrung konnte ich sammeln mit einem Stumpjumper Evo, dort hatte ich eine längere Gabel verbaut was einen Lenkwinkel von 66.5 Grad ergeben hat.
> 
> Jetzt fahre ich das Rune mit den identischen Teilen, was mir hier als erstes sofort positiv aufgefallen ist war das viel potentere Fahrwerk. Sind zwar nur 1 cm mehr Federweg aber der Double Barrel Air gegenüber dem Fox RP23 macht den Rest.
> ...



Na das hört sich doch schonmal recht gut an! Ich bin gespannt! 

Im Moment fahre ich ein Stumpjumper Evo (allerdings mit Brain) und vorne ner 160mm Lyrik.
Geht eigentlich recht gut die Kiste... die Geometrie ist für den Alltagsgebrauch sehr tauglich. Da ich aber gerne übertreibe, hab ich mir ein Rune bestellt 
Hier bei uns haben die meisten Trails nicht so viel Gefälle, von daher bin ich doch recht gespannt wie sich die flachere Geometrie da tatsächlich fahren lässt.
Die Teile werde ich weitestgehend auch übernehmen. Leider muss ich auf meine schöne XO Kurbel verzichten! Blödes BB30!


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Oktober 2013)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Hey Grazer Tourer, wenn Du dein Gewicht hier nicht öffentlich nennen willst kannst mir auch ne PN schicken.  Kleiner Spaß.
> Wie schaut´s beim Rest aus mit den Dämpfern. Hat keiner eine Meinung dazu?
> Danke im Voraus für Eure kompetenten Antworten.



hahahaha  Ich wiege ~72kg. Der CTD...da scheiden sich ja wie man so liest die Geister. Ich finde ihn für den Tourenmodus wo man es bergab auch über 1000hm oder mehr schnell laufen lassen kann einfach gut. Ich trage das Bike oft, da ist mir das niedrige Gewicht nur Recht. Klar, mein Kage geht bergab noch besser, aber so arg ist der Unterschied nicht. Das erstaunt mich...


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Oktober 2013)

Hat halt nach meiner Erfahrung auch viel mit dem Gewicht zu tun. Piggy back gegen Fettleibigkeit sozusagen


----------



## rabidi (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier im Forum ist es halt fest verwurzelt dass Fox Schrott ist und Avid Bremsen nicht bremsen.
Ich bin hingegen mit dem RP23 den ich zurzeit noch in meinem Mondraker fahre voll zufrieden, ich muss zwar gestehen dass er bei TFTuned ein Push Tuning brauchte, danach funktionniert er aber absolut zuverlässig (sogar auf 2000hm Abfahrten)
Aus dem Grund habe ich mich beim Rune auch für den FloatX entschieden.
Hier noch ein Reviev vom Spitfire: http://www.nsmb.com/2013-banshee-spitfire-reviewed/

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Oktober 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hier im Forum ist es halt fest verwurzelt dass Fox Schrott ist und Avid Bremsen nicht bremsen.



...das kommt vermutlich nicht von ungefähr. Ich habe mit den beiden Herstellern meine Erfahrungen gemacht und sie sind beide nicht mehr erste Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (2. Oktober 2013)

naja aber nicht gleich alles von denen ist schlecht und du hast bestimmt nicht alles getestet ?

z.b. war ich von meiner alten 2009er 35 van nicht so begeistert. 
von der 13er 40 und nei 36 180 van aber schon 

also mir gefällt Fox jetzt sehr gut , deshalb kommt auch ne 34 float in mein Rune


----------



## tomac7 (4. Oktober 2013)

Jungs zwei Fragen:
1. Vergleich des Rune speziell Hinterbau, zu anderen Endurobikes (Specialized Enduro, Santa Cruz Nomad etc.)
2. Rune oder Propain Tyee?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. Oktober 2013)

2.: in diesem thread kann die Frage nicht ernst gemeint sein - oder? TYEE natürlich ;-)


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2013)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Jungs zwei Fragen:
> 1. Vergleich des Rune speziell Hinterbau, zu anderen Endurobikes (Specialized Enduro, Santa Cruz Nomad etc.)
> 2. Rune oder Propain Tyee?



Zu 2:
Das tyee ist toll, leichter als das Rune, günstiger, aber man kann nur bestimmte Dämpfer verbauen und die Geo bzw. die Größen sind "klein" geraten... Das ist aber Geschmackssache. Etwas filigraner als das Rune. Ich würde aber das Rune vorziehen!


----------



## NoStyle (5. Oktober 2013)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Jungs zwei Fragen:
> 1. Vergleich des Rune speziell Hinterbau, zu anderen Endurobikes (Specialized Enduro, Santa Cruz Nomad etc.)
> 2. Rune oder Propain Tyee?


Bin bisher weder Rune noch Tyee gefahren, aber der Hinterbau vom kleineren Bruder, dem Spitfire, arbeitet wirklich ganz fantastisch. Die Kinematik vom KS-Link arbeitet auf dem selben höchsten Niveau wie DW-Link, VPP2 oder Maestro. Beim Tyee weiss ich das natürlich nicht.

Prinzipiell sind beide Bikes bestimmt super! Mir gefällt, dass beide Companies dem Kunden noch die Wahl der Laufradgröße lassen. Viele möchten nicht auf 650B wechseln, oder erst später, da die Mehrheit wohl noch zweite oder dritte LR-Sätze rumliegen hat, nebst Schläuchen und Reifen. Das ist ja kein Müll nur weil jetzt 650B da ist. Propain und Banshee sind sich vom Konzept also sehr ähnlich - man hat die Wahl und ist gleichzeitig für die Zukunft gesichert!

Die Vorteile vom Tyee liegen im Preis, Custom-Farbe, es gibt verschiedene Komplett-Bikes und dem inländischen Service. Der Gewichtsvorsprung beim Rahmen dürfte kleiner werden, da in USA/CAN-Foren inoffizielle Gerüchte von 200-300 Gramm Gewichtsverlust beim 2014er Rune (vermutlich dann auch beim Spitfire und Prime) kursieren.

Nachteile beim Tyee, wenn man so will, sehe ich nur einen: Es passt nicht jeder Dämpfer! Bei Banshee ist man frei und flexibel - egal ob Stahl oder Luft, mit oder ohne Ausgleichsbehälter - Platz und Kinematik sind entsprechend ausgelegt.

Mir persönlich sind große Unterschiede zwischen realem und effektivem Sitzwinkel immer etwas suspekt. Oft ist es dann so, das bei sehr weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze die Sitzposition doch eher über dem HR ist. Nicht ausreichend genug ist das Oberrohr dann eher zu kompakt. Das gefällt mir beim Tyee, auch optisch, nicht wirklich. 

Ansonsten gibt es bei der Geometrie kleine aber feine Unterschiede. Die Kinematik dürfte sich auch unterscheiden. Und genau das solltest Du bei einer Probefahrt herausfinden!!! Beide Bikes sind sich sehr ähnlich auf dem Papier - dürften sich aber unter Umständen sehr unterschiedlich fahren lassen. Besser oder schlechter gibt´s hier nicht. Entscheidend sollte sein auf welchem Du dich auf Anhieb wohler fühlst!!! 

Grötjes


----------



## tomac7 (5. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja mal eine ausführliche Antwort!
Danke euch beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. Oktober 2013)

wo findet man in den US/CAN foren was über den 2014er rahmen bzw. bilder?


----------



## shurikn (6. Oktober 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wo findet man in den US/CAN foren was über den 2014er rahmen bzw. bilder?



Keine Ahnung ob ein Link zur "Konkurrenz" erlaubt ist... 

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/banshee-rune-v2-build-thread-821649-56.html


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Oktober 2013)

Servus Leutz, 
ne Frage, hätte jemand Interesse an einem 2013er Rune v2 XL Frame?
Habe den Frame im März aufgebaut... bei Interesse PM
Bilder siehe Fotoalbum

und für alle, verkaufe ihn nicht weil er mir nicht passt etc. sondern würde gerne den kleinen Bruder, das Spitfire testen


----------



## konastuff (11. Oktober 2013)

montag :-(


----------



## mantra (14. Oktober 2013)

konastuff schrieb:


> montag :-(



oder auch nicht :-(


----------



## embee (14. Oktober 2013)

Dito ;-(


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. Oktober 2013)

doch


----------



## shurikn (14. Oktober 2013)

?


----------



## konastuff (14. Oktober 2013)

?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. Oktober 2013)

??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (14. Oktober 2013)

anders formuliert: heisst die Rahmen sind heute an die Händler raus gegangen?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (14. Oktober 2013)

ja
sind hier eingetroffen und wurden heute verschickt , zumindest an die Bikeinsel


----------



## rabidi (15. Oktober 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> ja
> sind hier eingetroffen und wurden heute verschickt , zumindest an die Bikeinsel



Mein Tag ist gerettet 
obwohl, bald heisst es dann vom Mondraker Abschied nehmen  
(könnte aber auch sein dass ich es leicht aufbaue und als Zweitenduro benutze)
Hier noch ein Foto von nem 2014er:


----------



## haha (15. Oktober 2013)

Um ein bisschen Klarheit reinzubringen: Die Rahmen sind seit Samstag da, und werden/wurden im Laufe dieser Woche versendet. Dauert also nicht mehr lang 
Nachschub ist dann auch schon bald wieder ausreichend da, nämlich in der zweiten Novemberwoche.


----------



## JansonJanson (15. Oktober 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Um ein bisschen Klarheit reinzubringen: Die Rahmen sind seit Samstag da, und werden/wurden im Laufe dieser Woche versendet. Dauert also nicht mehr lang
> Nachschub ist dann auch schon bald wieder ausreichend da, nämlich in der zweiten Novemberwoche.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Oktober 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Um ein bisschen Klarheit reinzubringen: Die Rahmen sind seit Samstag da, und werden/wurden im Laufe dieser Woche versendet. Dauert also nicht mehr lang
> Nachschub ist dann auch schon bald wieder ausreichend da, nämlich in der zweiten Novemberwoche.


Hast Du auch schon Infos/Verfügung über die neuen 142x12 Dropouts? Gerne PN!

@ rabidi: Starkes Rune!


----------



## rappelkiste (15. Oktober 2013)

haha schrieb:


> Um ein bisschen Klarheit reinzubringen: Die Rahmen sind seit Samstag da, und werden/wurden im Laufe dieser Woche versendet. Dauert also nicht mehr lang
> Nachschub ist dann auch schon bald wieder ausreichend da, nämlich in der zweiten Novemberwoche.



Hallo,
habt ihr denn mal ein Spitfire / Rune mit CTD und Ausfallenden gewogen?


----------



## haha (15. Oktober 2013)

142 x 12mm Dropouts sind verfügbar, in der neuen Version.

Aktuell nur ein Rune in schwarz ano, Gr. S, mit Fox Float CTD und 135 x 10er Ausfallenden: 3,4 kg

Außerdem ein Spitfire schwarz ano Gr. S, mit gleicher Konfiguration 3,2 kg

Die beschichteten Rahmen sind geringfügig schwerer. Die Gewichte der anderen Größen folgen.


----------



## rappelkiste (15. Oktober 2013)

vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (15. Oktober 2013)

haha schrieb:


> 142 x 12mm Dropouts sind verfügbar, in der neuen Version.
> 
> Aktuell nur ein Rune in schwarz ano, Gr. S, mit Fox Float CTD und 135 x 10er Ausfallenden: 3,4 kg
> 
> ...


Oh, dann sind die Rahmen doch tatsächlich leichter geworden und an den Gerüchten ist was dran - sehr fein!
Wegen der Dropouts melde ich bald mal bei Dir. Habe bisher nur mitbekommen dass das Schaltauge überarbeitet ist. Ist das Non-Driveside-Dropout ebenfalls verändert?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (15. Oktober 2013)

über welche Dropouts redet ihr denn ??
12x142 für 650b ?
oder sind die generell ab 2014 neu überarbeitet ?
nicht das ich zu meinem 14er Rahmen "alte" unüberarbeitete 2013er 650b Dropouts  bekomme


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. Oktober 2013)

Mein 13 wiegt auch nur 2,9 kg in s ohne dämpfer und ausfallenden. Also sind die 14 auch nicht viel leichter.


----------



## tomac7 (15. Oktober 2013)

....jemand im Banshee Thread schon mal ein Propain Tyee gefahren? Beide reizen mich


----------



## rabidi (16. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ rabidi: Starkes Rune!



Ist aber nicht meins  , das kommt erst noch...


----------



## NoStyle (16. Oktober 2013)

Uuuups ... ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (18. Oktober 2013)

Meins geht am Montag auf den Weg zu mir...


----------



## embee (18. Oktober 2013)

Meins werd ich morgen bezahlen, dann isses bald da. Hab zumindest schon ein Foto


----------



## mantra (19. Oktober 2013)

embee schrieb:


> Meins werd ich morgen bezahlen, dann isses bald da. Hab zumindest schon ein Foto



Ätsch...Ich hab ihn schon gesehen 

Im Ernst...das RAW sieht echt geil aus!!!

Ach ja...hab meinen gerade aufm Schoß liegen 

Für alle die es interessiert:

Rune V2 in Black Ano und Größe L inkl. Sattelklemme, 26" 142x12mm Dropouts (inkl. 4 Schrauben), 2x Flipchips, Schaltauge (inkl Schraube), beide Dämpferbolzen und Steckachse ziemlich genau 3450g. Werde den Rahmen morgen nochmal mit ner anderen Waage wiegen und meine Waage mit Gewichten testen, denn irgendwie erscheint mir das Gewicht recht hoch im Vergleich zu Bernhards Angaben?!

CCDB-Air CS ca. 580g


----------



## NoStyle (19. Oktober 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> über welche Dropouts redet ihr denn ??
> 12x142 für 650b ?
> oder sind die generell ab 2014 neu überarbeitet ?
> nicht das ich zu meinem 14er Rahmen "alte" unüberarbeitete 2013er 650b Dropouts  bekomme


Ich spreche von den Dropouts mit Steckachse, also 142x12 für 26 Zoll und 650B. Eventuell sind auch die 150x12 überarbeitet worden, auf 157x12.
Der Unterschied besteht in den Führungsschlitzen am Brems-Dropout und im Schaltauge, plus die damit verbundene Rückspacerung auf 135 mm. Bei den alten Dropouts fehlen die Führungsschlitze und der Schwenkbereich des Schaltwerks muss mehr nach innen gestellt werden. Funktioniert aber auch problemlos!!!



mantra schrieb:


> ... Für alle die es interessiert:
> 
> Rune V2 in Black Ano und Größe L inkl. Sattelklemme, 26" 142x12mm Dropouts (inkl. 4 Schrauben), 2x Flipchips, Schaltauge (inkl Schraube), beide Dämpferbolzen und Steckachse ziemlich genau 3450g. Werde den Rahmen morgen nochmal mit ner anderen Waage wiegen und meine Waage mit Gewichten testen, denn irgendwie erscheint mir das Gewicht recht hoch im Vergleich zu Bernhards Angaben?!
> 
> CCDB-Air CS ca. 580g


Mich interessiert das Rahmengewicht nicht so, aber die einzige vernünftige Messmethode ist:

1.) Rahmen, just out of the Box, ohne Dropouts, Flip-Chips und ohne Stütze, nur mit den Dämpferschrauben und Klemme.
2.) Das komplette Dropout-Set mit allen Schrauben, Schaltauge, 4x Flip-Chip und Achse, ohne die 4 zusätzlichen Flip-Chips.
3.) Der entsprechende Dämpfer mit den Hülsen.

Pulver wiegt nunmal mehr als Anodized, dazu die Rahmengröße. Die 650B 142x12 Dropouts dürften auch schwerer sein als die 135x10 und die Dämpfer unterscheiden sich erheblich. 
Nur so bekommt man vernünftige Gewichtsangaben. Alles andere ist Schönfärberei ...


----------



## rappelkiste (19. Oktober 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Ach ja...hab meinen gerade aufm Schoß liegen


Hi,
mach doch bitte mal  Fotos - ich möchte sehen was hoffentlich im November auf meinem Schoß liegt 

edith: leider gibt es bisher nur ein Realfoto des neuen schwarz...


----------



## mantra (19. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Rahmengewicht nicht so, aber die einzige vernünftige Messmethode ist:
> 
> 1.) Rahmen, just out of the Box, ohne Dropouts, Flip-Chips und ohne Stütze, nur mit den Dämpferschrauben und Klemme.
> 2.) Das komplette Dropout-Set mit allen Schrauben, Schaltauge, 4x Flip-Chip und Achse, ohne die 4 zusätzlichen Flip-Chips.
> ...



Soso...Schönfärberei...na dann:

1. Rune V2 Large Black-Ano ca. 3150g
2. 26" 142x12mm inkl. 4x Flipchip, 4x Schraube, Schaltauge, 1x Schraube, Steckachse 314g
3. CCDB-Air CS ca. 577g


----------



## NoStyle (19. Oktober 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Soso...Schönfärberei...na dann:
> 
> 1. Rune V2 Large Black-Ano ca. 3150g
> 2. 26" 142x12mm inkl. 4x Flipchip, 4x Schraube, Schaltauge, 1x Schraube, Steckachse 314g
> 3. CCDB-Air CS ca. 577g


Na also, DAS ist ein realistisches Gewicht!


----------



## embee (19. Oktober 2013)

mantra schrieb:


> Ätsch...Ich hab ihn schon gesehen


ich kenn ja nur ein Foto  aber bald kann ich ihn stundenlang ansehen


----------



## mantra (19. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Na also, DAS ist ein realistisches Gewicht!



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen dass das jetzt "realistische Gewicht" das Selbe ist, dass ich oben auch schon (inkl. einer Auflistung aller mitgewogenen Teile) angegeben habe?!


----------



## NoStyle (19. Oktober 2013)

Aber ja doch. 
Ist eben die Bestätigung meiner Vermutung, dass man an einem geänderten Fräßteil und weglassen einer Schweissnaht nicht ca. 200 Gramm sparen kann und der Rahmen ansonsten unverändert ist. Wäre auch etwas Banshee-Untypisch. 
Ist übrigens auch nicht auf Dich bezogen und btw. ich habe kein Problem mit leicht übergewichtigen Rahmen! Ich finde nur man sollte von "offizieller Seite" akkurate Gewichte veröffentlichen, sonst nimmt das im Netz immer komische Formen an und tut sich keinen Gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (19. Oktober 2013)

kleine Frage :

der sollte doch in Rune passen oder ?
ist doch ZS44/56
http://www.bikediscount.de/Chris-King-In-Set-tapered-blue

möchte nur auf nummer sicher gehen 

Grüße


----------



## mantra (19. Oktober 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hi,
> mach doch bitte mal  Fotos - ich möchte sehen was hoffentlich im November auf meinem Schoß liegt
> 
> edith: leider gibt es bisher nur ein Realfoto des neuen schwarz...



Bilder kommen!



Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> kleine Frage :
> 
> der sollte doch in Rune passen oder ?
> ist doch ZS44/56
> ...



Ich hab zwar nen Cane Creek aber zumindest die Maßangaben sind die selben wie auf meinem und den hab ich gerade erfolgreich eingepresst!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. Oktober 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> kleine Frage :
> 
> der sollte doch in Rune passen oder ?
> ist doch ZS44/56
> ...



der passt - steckt bei mir schon drin, allerdings in rot vom selben shop! der preis ist gut!

inset 2


----------



## Downhillalex02 (20. Oktober 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> der passt - steckt bei mir schon drin, allerdings in rot vom selben shop! der preis ist gut!
> 
> inset 2


 

gut 
ja eben das hat mich so gewundert 
mit den Maßen heißt er ja Inset2 
aber wenn man das eingibt kommen immer alle um die 159 euro
und bei dem stand eben nur tapered und kein Inset 2 ... deshalb war ich etwas verwirrt.
Könnte ja auch ein anderer sein 
ja und der preis ist heiß 

Danke


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (23. Oktober 2013)

wollte gestern noch das Tageslicht nutzen, daher nicht ganz fertig...
pedale waren nur übergangsweise dran ;-)
werde aber demnächst noch gemirftes 1x10 testen - des umwerferkefügraffl is mir too much! Achtung mit den Durchführungen der sattelstützen, die sind inne so scharf, da scheidet ihr euch beim durchziehen die hüllen auf....

farbkonzept kam von den LRS weil er einfach sooooo günstig war.... (hoffe es schaut nicht zu sehr nach LV aus ;-))


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2013)

Nö, sieht nach Banshee aus - und das auch noch sehr gut!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hey, 

coole Kiste
nur wiedermal zuuu viel schwarz


----------



## rabidi (23. Oktober 2013)

Meins hab ich heute bezahlt, dauert also nicht mehr lang! (kommt wahrscheinlich nächste Woche an wenn ich in Urlaub bin 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Downhillalex02 (23. Oktober 2013)

meins hatte ich schon nach bestellung komplett bezahlt und der Rahmen ist seit Mo mit der Post unterwegs 
kommt hoffentlich morgen oder dann zum WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (24. Oktober 2013)

endlich da 






Danke an Flo von riderzone.de und an User mantra. Beide nominiert für die coolsten Typen 2013!!


----------



## embee (24. Oktober 2013)

Was für eine Kefü passt denn wohl gut ans Rune V2 mit 2-fach 24-32 vorne?


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

Im Banshee-Galerie-Thread ist das Thema KeFü schon oft besprochen worden. Nimm eine mit BB-Mount, dann bist Du flexibler bei der Einstellung der unteren Führung.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Im Banshee-Galerie-Thread ist das Thema KeFü schon oft besprochen worden. Nimm eine mit BB-Mount, dann bist Du flexibler bei der Einstellung der unteren Führung.



richtig 

und auf die MRP 1x würde ich auch verzichten, aus Erfahrung, ist die zu "weich" oben, das sich die Kette schonmal vorbei schieben kann ...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (24. Oktober 2013)




----------



## nsc (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Grün schaut klasse aus, bin schon gespannt wie der Rahmen aufgebaut ausschaut. Schade das es das Legend nicht mehr in dem Grün gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (24. Oktober 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


>



nice! 

und gut Abkleben das gute Stück!


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2013)

Sabber - da gibt es ja bald wieder schöne neue Runes zu bestaunen! 
Hoffentlich auch im Banshee-Galerie-Thread ...


----------



## konastuff (25. Oktober 2013)

Meins liegt auch schon bereit! Hot!
 @Downhillalex: was kommt so dran? ich hab die gleiche farb/dämpfer kombi auch in M ;-)


----------



## Downhillalex02 (25. Oktober 2013)

konastuff schrieb:


> Meins liegt auch schon bereit! Hot!
> @_Downhilla_lex: was kommt so dran? ich hab die gleiche farb/dämpfer kombi auch in M ;-)


 
also:
Fox 34 float
Pro 2 WTB frequenzy i25 SPEER LRS
Shimano XTR Trail bremsen 
XTR Schaltung
Renthal lenker Kombi
Chrisking Steursatz
Sram XO DH kurbel 1x10
etc.etc.


----------



## nsc (25. Oktober 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Pro 2 WTB frequenzy i25 SPEER LRS



Das ist doch der Laufradsatz der unter "Laufradsätze MTB" auf der Speer Laufräder - Seite steht? Mich würde mal das Gewicht davon interessieren....

Die restlichen Teile lesen sich auch sehr gut, wird ein feines Rad!


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Oktober 2013)

Also wer super Bilder von Rune´s in Aktion sehen will ... 
unbedingt hier mal rein schauen ... FB Seite von GrazerTourer 

hoffe ist ok wenn ich das hier rein stelle ... ?

FB Seite von TrickyTrails


----------



## Downhillalex02 (25. Oktober 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Laufradsatz der unter "Laufradsätze MTB" auf der Speer Laufräder - Seite steht? Mich würde mal das Gewicht davon interessieren....
> 
> Die restlichen Teile lesen sich auch sehr gut, wird ein feines Rad!


 
Hmm das weiß ich nicht , habe mit ihm hier übers IBC gesprochen und bestellt.
Ist extra etwas auf mein hohes Gewicht abgestimmt. 
Ich kann ihn ja mal wiegen


----------



## nsc (25. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Also wer super Bilder von Rune´s in Aktion sehen will ...
> unbedingt hier mal rein schauen ... FB Seite von GrazerTourer
> 
> hoffe ist ok wenn ich das hier rein stelle ... ?
> ...



Direkt mal geliked. Obwohl die Bilder schon sehr gemein sind, da werd ich immer ganz neidisch und krieg Fernweh


----------



## rappelkiste (2. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe das ich hier eine Frage zum Spitfire stellen darf 

Da mein Spitfire mit CCDBA kommt ich aber trotzdem einen "leichten"
Luftdämpfer fürs Alltagsradeln testen möchte stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem passenden Zweitdämpfer.

Ich hab auf der Banshee Homepage nicht die genauen Specs gefunden. Welche Luftkammer und Tune hat denn der CTD?

Ralf

edith:
Ist LV; RB:M; V: L richtig?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
überlege kurzfristig ein Rune zu bestellen.

Ich habe hier und in der Galerie mal Ausschau gehalten und ein Bild von der Seite in Größe M gesucht. Leider wird die Größe meist nicht angegeben.

Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne Hab ich so ein riesiges Sattelrohr gesehen und hab nun bedenken das die ggf immer recht lang sind. Ich mag nähmlich Sattelfreiheit beim Fahren 

Wer hat hier den ein solches Bild? 

2. 
Wer kann denn mal was zum Fahrverhalten eines M Rahmens sagen?
Ehr träge, wenig oder spritzig?

Sollte jemand mit einem RUNE in M in der Nähe von Wiesbaden wohnen, bitte mal melden.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (4. November 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> überlege kurzfristig ein Rune zu bestellen.



Freut mich zu hören 





Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ein paar Seiten weiter vorne Hab ich so ein riesiges Sattelrohr gesehen und hab nun bedenken das die ggf immer recht lang sind. Ich mag nähmlich Sattelfreiheit beim Fahren



Die Sitzrohrlänge ist 14mm kürzer als bei Deinem jetztigen Rad und bei der Überstandshöhe dürfte der Unterschied noch deutlich größer sein. Da die so gering ist, wirkt das Sitzrohr auf Bilder möglicherweise lang?!

Das hier ist z.B. ein M


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2013)

Danke für das Bild. 
Ich find das Bild nicht. Evtl war es auch in der Galerie. Das Dreieck war Monster.  
Aber ggf auch ein lx rahmen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2013)

Falls mal noch jemand was zum Fahrverhalten sagen könnte, wäre das Klasse.

Größe M


----------



## mantra (4. November 2013)

Kannst mal in die Galerie von JansonJanson schauen. Der fährt ein XL.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. November 2013)

Hab es wieder gefunden. Seite 15 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11049349&postcount=362

Im Vergleich zu Post 366.

Gut das M nicht soviel übersteht.


----------



## rabidi (4. November 2013)

Ich hab meinen Rahmen am Samstag auch endlich abholen können, war zwar schon früher da, ich aber in Urlaub.
Gestern Nachmittag hab ich das Teil aufgebaut und es ist bis auf die Sattelstütze fertig. Hier fängt aber auch das Problem an...
Ich hatte extra die Reverb Stealth mit dem neuen Schnellverschluss an der Stütze genommen um, wenns in den Bikepark gehen soll, schnell die Stütze tauschen zu können. 
Leider passt die Leitung mit dem Connectmajic nicht durchs Loch im Rahmen... Nun muss ich die Leitung am Drücker abmachen (muss ich eh wegen Kürzen) und von oben durchs Sattelrohr friemeln bis ich das Löchlein gefunden hab...
Auf diesen Spass wollte ich gestern verzichten weil ich mir vorstellen kann dass das ne üble Geduldsarbeit werden wird.
Eventuell baue ich heut Abend ne starre Stütze dram um einmal proberollen zu können.





Grüsse


----------



## mantra (4. November 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab es wieder gefunden. Seite 15
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11049349&postcount=362
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen von embee ist ebenfalls ein XL.


----------



## shurikn (4. November 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Rahmen am Samstag auch endlich abholen können, war zwar schon früher da, ich aber in Urlaub.
> Gestern Nachmittag hab ich das Teil aufgebaut und es ist bis auf die Sattelstütze fertig. Hier fängt aber auch das Problem an...
> Ich hatte extra die Reverb Stealth mit dem neuen Schnellverschluss an der Stütze genommen um, wenns in den Bikepark gehen soll, schnell die Stütze tauschen zu können.
> Leider passt die Leitung mit dem Connectmajic nicht durchs Loch im Rahmen... Nun muss ich die Leitung am Drücker abmachen (muss ich eh wegen Kürzen) und von oben durchs Sattelrohr friemeln bis ich das Löchlein gefunden hab...
> ...



Nimm doch nen dünnen Blumenbindedraht, fädel den von unten das Rohr hoch und binde dann die Reverbleitung dran und zieh das ganze wieder nach unten durchs Loch.


----------



## sevman (4. November 2013)

Ich brauche kurz mal Hilfe bei der Auswahl des Steuersatzes.
Wäre diese Kombi richtig?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=zs44

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tz-Unterteil-.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=steuersatz 56

Ich will eine Tapered Lyrik verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. November 2013)

Ja, den gleichen habe ich auch!

Ich habe aber oben den short und würde eigentlich lieber einen tall haben, da ich da jetzt einen Spacerturm habe


----------



## rabidi (5. November 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Nimm doch nen dünnen Blumenbindedraht, fädel den von unten das Rohr hoch und binde dann die Reverbleitung dran und zieh das ganze wieder nach unten durchs Loch.



So wirds gemacht! Dass ich sie eingebaut bekomme steht ausser Frage, mich nervt halt nur dass man ne Stütze mit Schnellverschluss hat und dann doch die ganze Entlüftungsprozedur durchführen muss (Leitung kürzen ohne Entlüften geht nämlich problemlos).
Aufbau 95% fertig, Reverb, Kabelbinder abschneiden, Endkappen auf die Züge, Bremsleitung kürzen, dann sind 100% erreicht.
Danach muss noch gecheckt werden was mit meinem Hinterrad passiert, durch abfliegende Reifen hatte ich ne massive Delle eingefahren, beim Rausbiegen ist die Flow dann gerissen... fährt noch, aber bestimmt nicht mehr lange... 

Garagenfoto, draussen wars stockdunkel...


----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe das ich hier eine Frage zum Spitfire stellen darf
> 
> ...


Habe von diesen Tunings keinen Schimmer. Um es einfach zu machen: Melde Dich bei Bernhard von everyday26 und besorg Dir den Dämpfer für´s Spitty von Ihm, dann passt es.


----------



## rappelkiste (5. November 2013)

Hi,
Large Volume chamber
Rebound Tune Medium
Velocity Compresion Tune Light

Mal schauen was er für einen Preis dafür aufruft? Die Ctd - Preise im Aftermarket sind unverschämt.

Ralf


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2013)

Ich weis, es nervt Euch.
Aber ich brauche bitte noch eine Info zur Kefü. Hab mitbekommen das es wohl schwierig ist.

1. Welche E 13  für 2 fach passt?
Sonstiger Tip?

2. Mir wurde gesagt das man ggf. an der ISCG Aufnahme was fräsen muss um eine 2 fach Führung zu fahren.
Stimmt das? Wenn ja, wieviel (ist sicher Kefü abhängig)? 

Danke


----------



## shurikn (5. November 2013)

war beim 2013er eigentlich eine Sattelstütze dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (5. November 2013)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich weis, es nervt Euch.
> Aber ich brauche bitte noch eine Info zur Kefü. Hab mitbekommen das es wohl schwierig ist.
> 
> 1. Welche E 13  für 2 fach passt?
> ...


ich hab wegen der Führung bei Banshee angefragt. Die haben mir für 2fach die MRP 2x ans Herz gelegt. Hab das aber bisher noch nicht getestet...
Irgendwelche Fräsarbeiten an nem neuen Rahmen braucht keiner. Hoffe, die angegebene Führung passt.


----------



## JansonJanson (5. November 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> war beim 2013er eigentlich eine Sattelstütze dabei?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. November 2013)

Bei meinem 13er Spitfire nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2013)

@embee
Danke erstmal. MRP wollte ich nach Möglichkeit ausschließen. Hatte am DH Bike viel Ärger. Ständig war das Lager zu und musste wiederbelebt werden. Das war mit der e13 nicht so.

Scheinbar bin ich wohl der einzige hier der eine 2 fach Führung fahren will.


----------



## shurikn (5. November 2013)

irgendwo stand mal was von der blackspire twinty...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. November 2013)

in Ligurien - kurz vor artgerechter Haltung....


----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2013)

Fein! Sieht so schön "clean" aus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. November 2013)

Danke zum Thema Kefü.
Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## stefanjansch (6. November 2013)

Guten Morgen


Da hier ja immer wieder nach der passenden Umwerfer/Kettenführungskombi fürs Rune bzw. Spitfire gefragt wird stelle ich das auch hier rein.


An alle die 2x10 fahren wollen und noch Schalthebel links + passendem Umwerfer, beides XT 

und eine passende Kettenführung brauchen ( E.thirteen TRS + ) 


Ich würd meine gebrauchten Teile passend für Rune bzw. Spitfire abgeben, da ich auf 1x10 umsteige.


mfg
Stefan


----------



## rabidi (8. November 2013)

Mein Rune ist fertig, fehlt noch die erste Ausfahrt (wenns denn endlich mal aufhören würde zu regnen). 
Leitung für die Sattelstütze ging recht problemlos rein, entlüftet musste nicht werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (8. November 2013)

Big Like!!!


----------



## NoStyle (8. November 2013)

Me too


----------



## Downhillalex02 (9. November 2013)

mal etwas angesteckt
es fehlen halt noch Pedale und Kette+ Ritzel sowie Reifen und Sitzzone


----------



## sevman (9. November 2013)

Das Grün ist unglaublich geil!
PS: warum brauchst du beim Aufbau eine Lupe?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (9. November 2013)

haha
damit ich weiß wo ich die steckachse einführen muss


----------



## Frog (10. November 2013)

Nur so als Info: klebt etwas schutzfolie auf die Strebe, Verbindung Sitzstrebe/Schwinge, da wo die Kette gegen schlagen kann!


----------



## martin82 (10. November 2013)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen. Liebäugel mit dem Rune.
zwischen Modell 2013 und 2014 gibts kaum Unterschiede (lackierungen und Verlegung für Reverb stealth.) ?
Fahre bisher ein Canyon Torque in Grösse M von 2009, das ist seehr kompakt, kompakt finde ich eigentlich gut. Bin ca 176cm.
Denke beim RUNE auch an ein M.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## nsc (10. November 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen. Liebäugel mit dem Rune.
> zwischen Modell 2013 und 2014 gibts kaum Unterschiede (lackierungen und Verlegung für Reverb stealth.) ?



Moin,

gute Entscheidung! Genau zwischen 2013 und 2014 gibts kaum Unterschiede, außer der Lackierung (Grün statt Blau und komplett Stealth als weitere Farbvariante) und der Möglichkeit der Verlegung einer Reverb Stealth. Dafür stehen für 2014 andere Dämpfer zur Verfügung:

- X-Fusion O2 RCX 
- Fox Float X CTD Kashima 
- Cane Creek DB Air CS Dämpfer



martin82 schrieb:


> Denke beim RUNE auch an ein M.
> Was meint ihr?



Ich fahre auch ein Rune in M bei 175 cm und ca. 76 cm Schrittlänge. Ich fühle mich wohl drauf! Im Banshee-Galierie-Thread gabs bezüglich der Größe mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht von GrazerTourer (180 cm und Rune in L) und Third Eye (177 cm und in Rune in M), vielleicht hilft es dir ja? Hier die Posts: Post 1 und Post 2


----------



## sevman (10. November 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen. Liebäugel mit dem Rune.
> zwischen Modell 2013 und 2014 gibts kaum Unterschiede (lackierungen und Verlegung für Reverb stealth.) ?
> Fahre bisher ein Canyon Torque in Grösse M von 2009, das ist seehr kompakt, kompakt finde ich eigentlich gut. Bin ca 176cm.
> Denke beim RUNE auch an ein M.
> Was meint ihr?



Ich bin ebenfalls 176cm / 83cm Schrittlänge und habe auch ein M bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (11. November 2013)

179/83cm, auch M
Nach erster Testfahrt bin ich froh das L nicht genommen zu haben. Das 17mm Plus an Reach gegenüber meinem Ex-Mondraker (M) spüre ich schon deutlich!
Das Bike scheint richtig gut zu funktionnieren, angenehm überrascht war ich vor allem wie leise es bleibt, auch ohne Kettenführung scheppert nix! Muss aber unbedingt wieder nen Bash ranschrauben da mir die Kette öfters aussen runtergefallen ist. Wenns unbedingt sein muss kommt ne Kettenführung ran; Blackspire Twinty 2x passt, meine allerdings von Gleitblock auf Stinger-Rolle umgebaut.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Frog (11. November 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> 179/83cm, auch M
> Nach erster Testfahrt bin ich froh das L nicht genommen zu haben. Das 17mm Plus an Reach gegenüber meinem Ex-Mondraker (M) spüre ich schon deutlich!
> Das Bike scheint richtig gut zu funktionnieren, angenehm überrascht war ich vor allem wie leise es bleibt, auch ohne Kettenführung scheppert nix! Muss aber unbedingt wieder nen Bash ranschrauben da mir die Kette öfters aussen runtergefallen ist. Wenns unbedingt sein muss kommt ne Kettenführung ran; Blackspire Twinty 2x passt, meine allerdings von Gleitblock auf Stinger-Rolle umgebaut.
> 
> ...



Fahre bei 181cm ein L mit 30er Vorbau...wobei ich heute eher 40iger nehmen würde. Habe immer Rahmen in M gefahren (erstes Enduro sX-Trail, Enduro 2010) ! Habe aber auch ein langen Oberkörper. durch die Geometrie vom Rune in L und dem 30iger Vorbau wirkt der Rahmen wie ein geschrumpfter M- Rahmen bei älteren Rahmen-Modellen.
Habe mal auf einem Rune in M ( von everyday26) Platz genommen ....war mir auf einmal viel zu klein ....aber die Geschmäcker sind ja immer subjektiv.


----------



## Frog (11. November 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> 179/83cm, auch M
> Nach erster Testfahrt bin ich froh das L nicht genommen zu haben. Das 17mm Plus an Reach gegenüber meinem Ex-Mondraker (M) spüre ich schon deutlich!
> Das Bike scheint richtig gut zu funktionnieren, angenehm überrascht war ich vor allem wie leise es bleibt, auch ohne Kettenführung scheppert nix! Muss aber unbedingt wieder nen Bash ranschrauben da mir die Kette öfters aussen runtergefallen ist. Wenns unbedingt sein muss kommt ne Kettenführung ran; Blackspire Twinty 2x passt, meine allerdings von Gleitblock auf Stinger-Rolle umgebaut.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Stingerrolle muss ich mal probieren ...wobei ich den Gleitbock extrem gut finde....übrigens passende twinty hervorragend !


----------



## rabidi (11. November 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Das mit der Stingerrolle muss ich mal probieren ...wobei ich den Gleitbock extrem gut finde....übrigens passende twinty hervorragend !



Ich fand den Gleitblock auch gut, aber nach ca. 1000km hatte ich das Gefühl dass der Antrieb gebremst wird, jetzt nach rund 2000km ist er runter und hat deutlich hörbar darauf hingewiesen. 

Im Keller werde ich entscheiden ob Bash oder Führung...


----------



## martin82 (11. November 2013)

Super, danke für die schnellen Infos, werde noch ein bisschen die Geometrietabellen ansehen.... Gibts eigentlich schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Fox Float X ?
edit: steht eigentlich schon genug zu den dämpfern drinnen...


----------



## nsc (12. November 2013)

martin82 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Fox Float X ?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren wie sich der Float X im Rune macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. November 2013)

unaufällig, kann aber nicht sagen, dass er ne Offenbarung ist - kenn den hinterbau nicht mit anderen dämpfer....


----------



## rabidi (13. November 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren wie sich der Float X im Rune macht!



Nach meiner kurzen ersten Ausfahrt bei der ich nur sehr gut bekannte Trails genommen habe, komme ich zum vorläufigen Fazit dass der FloatX auf jeden Fall ein Schritt nach vorn ist (im Vergleich zum RP23 mit Push Custom Tune in meinem Mondraker Dune)
Der Dämpfer scheint ne ganze Ecke höher im Federweg zu bleiben, fühlt sich straffer an, nimmt Schläge aber besser auf. Bei Drops oder Sprüngen scheint der Dämpfer satter die Landung abzufangen. Bisher fahre ich 25% Sag, sind 13mm an der Kolbenstange. Durchschäge hatte ich noch keine, Dämpferhub wird bei dem grössten Drop komplett genutzt (evtl. muss irgendwann mal ein Volume Spacer reinkommen).
Mir scheint auch dass dieser Dämpfer permanent im "Trail-Modus" fahrbar ist (im Gegensatz zum RP23), "Descent" dann nur für richtige Abfahrten, "Climb" ergibt ne richtig straffe Dämpfung zum locker Passstrassen hochkurbeln.
Alles in Allem bin ich im Moment zufrieden und bereue zur Zeit nicht den Cane Creek nicht genommen zu haben...
Weitere Tests folgen am Wochenende!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> Nach meiner kurzen ersten Ausfahrt bei der ich nur sehr gut bekannte Trails genommen habe, komme ich zum vorläufigen Fazit dass der FloatX auf jeden Fall ein Schritt nach vorn ist (im Vergleich zum RP23 mit Push Custom Tune in meinem Mondraker Dune)
> Der Dämpfer scheint ne ganze Ecke höher im Federweg zu bleiben, fühlt sich straffer an, nimmt Schläge aber besser auf. Bei Drops oder Sprüngen scheint der Dämpfer satter die Landung abzufangen. Bisher fahre ich 25% Sag, sind 13mm an der Kolbenstange. Durchschäge hatte ich noch keine, Dämpferhub wird bei dem grössten Drop komplett genutzt (evtl. muss irgendwann mal ein Volume Spacer reinkommen).
> Mir scheint auch dass dieser Dämpfer permanent im "Trail-Modus" fahrbar ist (im Gegensatz zum RP23), "Descent" dann nur für richtige Abfahrten, "Climb" ergibt ne richtig straffe Dämpfung zum locker Passstrassen hochkurbeln.
> Alles in Allem bin ich im Moment zufrieden und bereue zur Zeit nicht den Cane Creek nicht genommen zu haben...
> ...



klingt gut ... aber würde nachm Winter nochmal ne Aussage machen, wenn Dreck und Wetter dem Dämpfer zugesetzt haben ...


----------



## Bierliebhaber (13. November 2013)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> haha
> damit ich weiß wo ich die steckachse einführen muss



warum verkaufst du dein rune schon wieder?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (13. November 2013)

ich habe 2 
ursprünglich war der 2. für meinen Vater
deshalb


also wenn jemand will, zum schmalen Preis 
zuschlagen !!


----------



## termaltake (14. November 2013)




----------



## JansonJanson (14. November 2013)

das ist mal ziemlich g .... g.... gut!


----------



## NoStyle (14. November 2013)

Feist!
2013 Neon-Gelb, 2014 Neon-Grün und für 2015 dann Signal-Orange ...


----------



## ruckse (15. November 2013)

Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich eines Rune`s mit 26" und 650b Laufrädern? Und bräuchte man für 650b Laufräder unbedingt die extra Ausfallenden oder passen moderat dicke Reifen auch mit den 26" Ausfallenden?

Ich möchte hier nicht unbedingt eine Grundsatzdiskussion über 26" vs 650b anzetteln. Ich hab mir eine Deville 650b gekauft und fahre die momentan mit 26er Rädern und hätte noch einen Satz Naben für einen 2.Laufradsatz übrig. Irgendwo habe ich so einen Bericht gelesen, dass das Rune mit den größeren Rädern so viel besser gehe (kann ich so nicht ganz glauben, manche meinen, man merkt gar keinen Unterschied)


----------



## JansonJanson (15. November 2013)

ruckse schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich eines Rune`s mit 26" und 650b Laufrädern? Und bräuchte man für 650b Laufräder unbedingt die extra Ausfallenden oder passen moderat dicke Reifen auch mit den 26" Ausfallenden?
> 
> Ich möchte hier nicht unbedingt eine Grundsatzdiskussion über 26" vs 650b anzetteln. Ich hab mir eine Deville 650b gekauft und fahre die momentan mit 26er Rädern und hätte noch einen Satz Naben für einen 2.Laufradsatz übrig. Irgendwo habe ich so einen Bericht gelesen, dass das Rune mit den größeren Rädern so viel besser gehe (kann ich so nicht ganz glauben, manche meinen, man merkt gar keinen Unterschied)



ich warte aktuell noch auf meine 650b Pike, dann kann ich mehr sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruckse (15. November 2013)

Auf Deine Meinung bin ich wirklich gespannt.


----------



## tomac7 (16. November 2013)

Jungs kann mir mal jemand von den Geometrieaffinen Usern einmal unter die Arme greifen 
Ich bin 1,77 Meter groß.
Auf einem Scott Genius LT in M fühle ich mich pudelwohl.
Hier die Genius Geometrie
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb7552635/p5pb7552635.jpg

Ist das Rune in M ähnlich?

Noch etwas: Mir geht es hier nicht um die subjektive Empfindung nach dem Motto "ich bin gleich groß und fühle mich wohl", sonder um den faktischen Vergleich beider Rahmen.

Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## NoStyle (16. November 2013)

ruckse schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich eines Rune`s mit 26" und 650b Laufrädern? Und bräuchte man für 650b Laufräder unbedingt die extra Ausfallenden oder passen moderat dicke Reifen auch mit den 26" Ausfallenden?
> 
> Ich möchte hier nicht unbedingt eine Grundsatzdiskussion über 26" vs 650b anzetteln. Ich hab mir eine Deville 650b gekauft und fahre die momentan mit 26er Rädern und hätte noch einen Satz Naben für einen 2.Laufradsatz übrig. Irgendwo habe ich so einen Bericht gelesen, dass das Rune mit den größeren Rädern so viel besser gehe (kann ich so nicht ganz glauben, manche meinen, man merkt gar keinen Unterschied)


Nicht für´s Rune, aber für das Spitfire ...

1.) Ja, 650B Laufräder passen auch in die 26er Dropouts. Bis 2.3 geht das klar. Bei 2.4 oder mehr beschränkt die mittlere Querstrebe die Reifenfreiheit, im Gegensatz zur oberen und unteren. D.h. die mittlere Strebe setzt schneller mal mit Schlamm zu bzw. es wird unter 5 mm und damit eher knapp. Wenn man dicke Reifen plant machen die 650B-Dropouts schon Sinn.

2.) 650B hat für mich keine Nachteile gegenüber 26 Zoll. Mit den richtigen Felgen und gut eingespeicht gibt es keine Einbußen bei der Steifigkeit. Ebenso empfinde ich keinen Mangel an Wendigkeit. 
Die Vorteile liegen klar im etwas besseren Überroll-Verhalten von kleinen bis mittleren Unebenheiten. Man hat das Gefühl von etwas mehr Traktion und kann Geschwindigkeit besser halten. Längere Uphills empfinde ich ebenfalls etwas entspannter und kraftschonender. Allerdings sind das keine riesigen Unterschiede, sondern eher klein aber fein. "Besser" ist relativ. Für mich als "Tourer" definitiv vorteilhaft.

Hier mal eine Rune-Review, die auch Bezug auf das Laufrad-Thema nimmt:

*BANSHEE RUNE bike test The trail thug!*


----------



## ruckse (16. November 2013)

Super danke.


----------



## embee (16. November 2013)

hier noch mal Rune... viel weiter bin ich noch nicht


----------



## mantra (17. November 2013)

embee schrieb:


> hier noch mal Rune... viel weiter bin ich noch nicht



Na dann gib mal Gas


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. November 2013)

Jemand aus dem Nürnberger Raum eins in M am start?
Glaub ich brauchs weng länger?


----------



## Ohlsson (18. November 2013)

Soo, meins wäre dann auch endlich fertig... 

Fährt sich Hammer!!! Freue mich schon auf den ersten Parkeinsatz


----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2013)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Jungs kann mir mal jemand von den Geometrieaffinen Usern einmal unter die Arme greifen
> Ich bin 1,77 Meter groß.
> Auf einem Scott Genius LT in M fühle ich mich pudelwohl.
> Hier die Genius Geometrie
> ...


Also, bei Deiner Größe sollte das Rune in medium eigentlich gut passen!

Laut Geo-Charts ist das effektive Oberrohr nahezu identisch, ebenso der Sitzwinkel und Kettenstrebe. Der Reach und der Radstand ist beim Rune minimal länger. Rein theoretisch dürften da kaum Unterschiede für Dich entstehen, weder sitzend noch stehend. Im Zweifel mit der Vorbaulänge experimentieren, solange dieser kurz bleibt (max. 60 mm). 

Am deutlichsten ist der Unterschied im Lenkwinkel und in der Tretlagerhöhe. Das, neben einem anders funktionierenden Hinterbau, dürfte wohl den Hauptunterschied im Fahrverhalten ausmachen ...


@ Ohlsson: Schönes Rune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (18. November 2013)

embee schrieb:


> hier noch mal Rune... viel weiter bin ich noch nicht



Raw - Lila - Schwarz ... jammi


----------



## Brainspiller (18. November 2013)

ruckse schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich eines Rune`s mit 26" und 650b Laufrädern? Und bräuchte man für 650b Laufräder unbedingt die extra Ausfallenden oder passen moderat dicke Reifen auch mit den 26" Ausfallenden?





NoStyle schrieb:


> 1.) Ja, 650B Laufräder passen auch in die 26er Dropouts. Bis 2.3 geht das klar. Bei 2.4 oder mehr beschränkt die mittlere Querstrebe die Reifenfreiheit, im Gegensatz zur oberen und unteren. D.h. die mittlere Strebe setzt schneller mal mit Schlamm zu bzw. es wird unter 5 mm und damit eher knapp. Wenn man dicke Reifen plant machen die 650B-Dropouts schon Sinn.



Nein, das stimmt so nicht für's Rune.
Da passen definitiv auch keine schlankeren 650b Reifen in die 26'' Ausfallenden. Hatte es mal in der mittleren Position probiert, da war keine Luft.
Reifen war 2.25er Ardent auf dt ex500 oder so.


----------



## sevman (18. November 2013)

@NoStyle: Vielen Danke dir!


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2013)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt so nicht fÃ¼r's Rune.
> Da passen definitiv auch keine schlankeren 650b Reifen in die 26'' Ausfallenden. Hatte es mal in der mittleren Position probiert, da war keine Luft.
> Reifen war 2.25er Ardent auf dt ex500 oder so.


Uhhh ok! Wenn Du das probiert hast und nicht funktioniert, dann gilt meine Aussage wohl nur fÃ¼r das Spitfire - dort geht das problemlos.

Wobei ich etwas verwundert bin, da das eigentliche Hinterbau-Dreieck zwischen Rune und Spitfire rein optisch identisch ist, bis auf unterschiedlich lange Links. Ich habe schon ein paar mal gelesen das 650B auch im Rune mit 26er Dropouts funktioniert, wenn auch knapp. In dem oben von mir gepostetem Link passt das ebenfalls, mit 650B Arch EX und Highroller II.

Zitat aus der Review:
_"Next morning I popped into my workshop and looked at the bike, âI reckon I can get the big wheels in there anywayâ I thought. So the GT was soon apart, 650 wheels, check, swapped disks, check, my brand new Rockshox Revalation 650 forks, check. After an hour or so of tinkering, things were swapped over, the drop-outs were raised and the rear wheel had about 5mm of front clearance, perfect, she was now a 650b, just probably slightly shorter than the official 650b set up with the correct length drop-outs. It seemed to ride fine outside my house, so that was enough to know I was racing it with the bigger wheels, mint!"_










Komisch bzw. schade dass das bei Dir nicht passt!


@ sevman:
Gerne. Hoffe das hat etwas geholfen. Mach trotzdem mal ne Probefahrt wenn mÃ¶glich!


----------



## P3 Killa (19. November 2013)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Jemand aus dem Nürnberger Raum eins in M am start?
> Glaub ich brauchs weng länger?



Meins ist ein M


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. November 2013)

Hey perfekt. Wie groß bist du? Vorbau länge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (19. November 2013)

das neon Grüne 
fährt jemand aktuell das rune mit 650b ?


----------



## Frog (19. November 2013)

embee schrieb:


> hier noch mal Rune... viel weiter bin ich noch nicht



hätte noch eine lila MZ Titan Modell 2011. 160mm Fedeeweg!


----------



## Brainspiller (19. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Zitat aus der Review:
> _"Next morning I popped into my workshop and looked at the bike, I reckon I can get the big wheels in there anyway I thought. So the GT was soon apart, 650 wheels, check, swapped disks, check, my brand new Rockshox Revalation 650 forks, check. After an hour or so of tinkering, things were swapped over, *the drop-outs were raised* and the rear wheel had about 5mm of front clearance, perfect, she was now a 650b, just probably slightly shorter than the official 650b set up with the correct length drop-outs. It seemed to ride fine outside my house, so that was enough to know I was racing it with the bigger wheels, mint!"_
> 
> Komisch bzw. schade dass das bei Dir nicht passt!



Ich hatte die Ausfaller auf Mitte gestellt.
Klingt so als hätte der Tester das Rad auf flach gestellt damit es passt.
Sieht auf den Bildern auch so aus.

Ich hatte nur ein 650b Hinterrad zur Hand, da dachte ich ich probier mal ob es passt. Hab im Moment keine Ambitionen 26'' abzuschaffen.


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2013)

Echt strange. Ich hab´s beim Spitfire auf Mitte und habe locker 5/6 mm Platz mit HD 2.25ern. Der Tester oben 5 mm (flache Geo) 5 mm mit HR II in vermutlich 2.4.

Anyway - wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will sollte sich die 650B Dropouts zulegen!


----------



## P3 Killa (20. November 2013)

Bin 178cm und hab im Moment einen 60mm Vorbau dran.



Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hey perfekt. Wie groß bist du? Vorbau länge?


----------



## termaltake (20. November 2013)

My rune XL - 15 kg


----------



## JansonJanson (20. November 2013)

termaltake schrieb:


> My rune XL - 15 kg



ich seh es nicht... so weit weg


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. November 2013)

Hier auch noch






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## rappelkiste (22. November 2013)

Servus,

hier mal ein paar real world Spitfire Gewichte 

14er Rahmen in Medium, schwarz

Rahmen nackt: 2808gr.
DBair + Hardware: 598gr.
26" Ausfallenden (ohne Achse): 264gr. 
Rahmen + DBair + Ausfallenden: 3660gr.

Wie dann 3,2 kg mit dem Fox erreicht werden sollen ist mir unklar --> oder halt ohne Ausfallenden

edith:
Bei dem Gewicht ist das Ding auf jeden Fall männlich --> *der Gerät*


----------



## JansonJanson (22. November 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier mal ein paar real world Spitfire Gewichte
> 
> ...



gewogen mit .... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (22. November 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ich seh es nicht... so weit weg



Comming soon more photos


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2013)

Ist doch eigentlich egal mit was gewogen, oder? Das Spitfire ist eher Enduro statt Trailbike, mit reduziertem Federweg hinten. Banshees sind eben etwas schwerer.
In einem italienischem Magazin kommt das 2013er Spitfire (XL, schwarz, mit Fox CTD) auf 3720 Gramm komplett.


----------



## lakekeman (22. November 2013)

Naja finde das Gewicht schon etwas hoch für ein Trailbike, trotzdem steht es bei mir recht weit oben auf der Wunschliste..
Aber nen halbes KG weniger fände ich schon absolut ok..
Bei über 3KG nur für Rahmen ist man ja eigentlich schon im dicken (haltbaren!) Enduro Bereich. Irgendwo muss (sollte) sich der Rahmen ja absetzen.
(Rahmengewicht anzugeben ohne Ausfallenden finde ich Verarsche, es fährt ja kaum ohne )
Na mal sehen.


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> ... Bei über 3KG nur für Rahmen ist man ja eigentlich schon im dicken (haltbaren!) Enduro Bereich ...



Richtig! Genauso so sollte man das Spitfire betrachten, denn da befindet es sich. Dafür spricht alleine schon die Geometrie ...
Klar ist das Gewicht über dem Durchschnitt, nur darf man nicht vergessen was man dafür bekommt - nämlich nicht Bombproof/Unkaputtbarkeit der vergangenen Hucker-Tage, sondern eine Menge Verstell- und Achs-Optionen, die andere aktuelle leichte Trailbikes schlicht nicht haben. Das selbe gilt für´s Rune. Würde Banshee das alles weglassen wären die Rahmen sicher 200-300 Gramm leichter.


----------



## rappelkiste (22. November 2013)

Hi,

haha hatte ein schwarzes "S" mit 3,2kg gewogen - würde dann bei mir mit 3,3kg und Float schon hinkommen 

Ich bin noch nicht damit gefahren aber die 300-400gr Mehrgewicht zu einer leichten Alu - Referenz (301) sind imho an dieser Stelle zu verschmerzen.

Ich werde gleich mal meine Hausrunde mit meinem Enduro und danach mit dem Spitfire fahren. Mal schauen ob ich danach, wie eigentlich geplant, mein Enduro abwracken kann 

Ralf


----------



## lakekeman (22. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Richtig! Genauso so sollte man das Spitfire betrachten, denn da befindet es sich. Dafür spricht alleine schon die Geometrie ...
> Klar ist das Gewicht über dem Durchschnitt, nur darf man nicht vergessen was man dafür bekommt - nämlich nicht Bombproof/Unkaputtbarkeit der vergangenen Hucker-Tage, sondern eine Menge Verstell- und Achs-Optionen, die andere aktuelle leichte Trailbikes schlicht nicht haben. Das selbe gilt für´s Rune. Würde Banshee das alles weglassen wären die Rahmen sicher 200-300 Gramm leichter.



Ist ja an sich schön, aber ich "brauche" eher ein leichteres Trailbike, da Enduro vorhanden 
Luxusprobleme


----------



## JansonJanson (22. November 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich egal mit was gewogen, oder? Das Spitfire ist eher Enduro statt Trailbike, mit reduziertem Federweg hinten. Banshees sind eben etwas schwerer.
> In einem italienischem Magazin kommt das 2013er Spitfire (XL, schwarz, mit Fox CTD) auf 3720 Gramm komplett.



naja, Waage ist nicht Waage wie ich schon feststellen musste.
Selbst die guten Parktool / Ultimate können bei knapp 2kg schon 100g Abweichung, zu einer geeichten Waage, haben ... 

BTW i  my Rune, und ich wusste vorher das der Rahmen bissl mehr wiegt, und habs trotzdem genommen, und immer wieder


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ist ja an sich schön, aber ich "brauche" eher ein leichteres Trailbike, da Enduro vorhanden
> Luxusprobleme


Hehehe, verstehe! Aber unabhängig von Rahmengewichten stellt sich eventuell die Frage, ob zwischen vorhandenem Enduro und Spitfire nicht zuviel Überlappung entsteht!?! Immerhin machen im Spitfire eigentlich nur 150/160er Gabeln Sinn. Wäre ein Bike mit 120/130 mm Federweg nicht besser?


----------



## lakekeman (22. November 2013)

Fahre im Moment auch nen 150/140er als Ergänzung, das passt für meine Zwecke schon ganz gut. Aber klar gibt es da Überschneidungen. Naja, wird OT hier. Hab ja noch etwas Zeit mit der Entscheidungsfindung, erstmal Winter(pause)... Aber die neuen Banshees gefallen mir wirklich sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja, Waage ist nicht Waage wie ich schon feststellen musste.
> Selbst die guten Parktool / Ultimate können bei knapp 2kg schon 100g Abweichung, zu einer geeichten Waage, haben ...
> 
> BTW i  my Rune, und ich wusste vorher das der Rahmen bissl mehr wiegt, und habs trotzdem genommen, und immer wieder


Du, gut möglich dass es Abweichungen bei Waagen gibt. Mir war auch vorher klar dass das Spitfire bzw. Banshee generell keine leichten Rahmen baut. Dafür bieten die Banshees aber Verstellmöglichkeiten und Geometrien die die meisten anderen eben nicht haben. Natürlich macht Rahmengewicht schon etwas aus, keine Frage. Am Ende zählt aber das Gesamtgewicht - und das ist immer auch von Parts abhängig, je nach Finanzlage ...


----------



## pro-wheels (22. November 2013)

Hi, wer fährt von Euch das Rune mit einer 180er Gabel ?
Ich überlege ob ich zur Deville 160 oder zur neuen Ndee greifen soll....


----------



## sevman (25. November 2013)

Ich konnte nicht mehr abwarten und hab es einfach mal provisorisch aufgestellt.


----------



## nsc (25. November 2013)

Schöne Sattelstütze   Das Grün hat mir schon beim Legend super gefallen, nur leider gibts es die Farbe fürs Legend nicht mehr


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. November 2013)

Will jemand mein Rune kaufen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/281233-banshee-rune-v2-2013-schwarz-s


----------



## rappelkiste (30. November 2013)

Servus,

wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit der Tretlagerhöhe beim Spitfire klar 
Ich hab jetzt mit den flachen Contis 330mm - das geht nicht wirklich gut.

Zum Glück hab ich direkt alles für 650B vorbereitet (Ausfallenden, Pike..)
sodass ich bald, wenn der LRS da ist, umbauen kann. Dann bin ich auch wieder bei "normalen" 342mm.

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. November 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit der Tretlagerhöhe beim Spitfire klar
> Ich hab jetzt mit den flachen Contis 330mm - das geht nicht wirklich gut.
> ...


Hi Ralf,

ich bin mein Spitfire zuerst mit 26 Zoll gefahren. Habe mal kurz, nur für´s Gefühl, den flachsten LW eingestellt. Da war das Tretlager für mich persönlich zu tief, also wieder zurück ins Neutral-Setting. Es ging etwas besser, allerdings bin ich kein allzu großer Fan von supertiefen Tretlagern. Ich hatte zwar wenige Aufsetzer, aber musste mich, wenn es ruppig oder technisch wurde, oft darauf konzentrieren wann und wo pedallieren oder auf gelevelte Pedalstellung achten.

Mit 650B und Neutral-Setting bin ich jetzt bei ca. 345 mm Tretlager. Das ist gefühlt perfekt für alles. Dazu habe ich noch die Option auf flacher/tiefer. Seitdem sind die entstandenen Aufsetzer schlicht fahrerisches Unvermögen. 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## embee (1. Dezember 2013)

Blöde Frage... Kann ich in die Dropouts hinten einfach eine alternative 12er Steckachse reinstecken? Mich nervt die Torx-Schrauberei schon nach dem 3. Aus-/Einbau...


----------



## NoStyle (1. Dezember 2013)

Maxle sollte z.B. gehen.


----------



## embee (1. Dezember 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Maxle sollte z.B. gehen.


hey! Ok, thx!! 

blöde Frage Pt. 2: kann ich mir mit der Maxle dann auch die Gegenschraube auf der anderen Seite sparen (die man mit 3nm gegendreht)? Mir erschliesst sich der Sinn nicht ganz... evtl kann mich einer erleuchten. Kann die wegfallen mit der Maxle?


----------



## NoStyle (1. Dezember 2013)

Schreib mal "GrazerTourer" an. Er hat sein Rune, soweit ich weiss, auf Maxle umgerüstet. Theoretisch entfällt die Gegenschraube, d.h. man schraubt in das grobe Gewinde, spannt  und fixiert via Schnellspanner. So ist das zumindest bei den Gabeln ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Dezember 2013)

jup is bei ner maxle hr achse auch so, da wird die nicht gewindeseite aufgespreitzt und so am rausdrehen gehindert...


----------



## Parolli (1. Dezember 2013)

Maxle funktioniert einwandfrei, fahr ich seit ich den Rahmen hab.


----------



## embee (1. Dezember 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> jup is bei ner maxle hr achse auch so, da wird die nicht gewindeseite aufgespreitzt und so am rausdrehen gehindert...


Also adios Gegenschraube? Nice...

Danke!


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Dezember 2013)

Hei Leute, 
mal kurz OT - verkaufe meine 170mm Lyrik Air ... vor kurzem erst Service ... vielleicht mag Sie von einem Banshee, ins Nächste wandern ... 
26 Zoll - verkauf - Umstieg auf 650b ...  - wenn - einfach PM


----------



## minett (10. Dezember 2013)

hallo,  hier ein banshee im wald:http://www.zapiks.fr/inside-the-vosges-soul-of-en-1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Dezember 2013)

So hier auch noch. 14,9kg







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## shurikn (15. Dezember 2013)

Brauch mal technischen Rat. Habe eine TRS Dual Kurbel mit e thirteen XC Innenlager. Einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite, das müsste ja passen oder?

Jetzt will ich ne MRP x2 dranbauen, aber wenn ich die Kurbelarme festziehen will ist zu wenig Platz, muss da noch ein Spacer rein? Hab keine Unterlegscheiben unter der MRP, direkt auf der ISCG Aufnahme. Das leidige Thema am Rune... dachte die x2 soll passen? Abfeilen hab ich jetzt nicht so Lust drauf...


----------



## embee (15. Dezember 2013)

Hey, hier mal mein Rune. Endlich fertig und heute auch endlich mal gefahren. Ich steh drauf 











Teile-Liste:





Theoretisches Gewicht: knapp unter 15kg

Danke noch mal an Flo Riderzone und User mantra. Ihr seid die coolsten!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (15. Dezember 2013)

Formfaktor kurbel....


----------



## shurikn (15. Dezember 2013)

Die X Guide ist doch baugleich wie die 2x... wie hast du die dran bekommen? Siehe mein Problem oben...


----------



## Frog (16. Dezember 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Die X Guide ist doch baugleich wie die 2x... wie hast du die dran bekommen? Siehe mein Problem oben...



...andere Kurbel! Größere Kettenblätter.
Hatte auch meine Probleme mit 2x. Aber nur weil diese soweit nach unten weg stand.

Heute würde ich nur noch ein PLUS Schaltwerk und evtl. die 
http://www.emanon-shop.com/Emanon-CAN-DUO-BGD-Zweifach-Kettenfuehrung-zur-Verwendung-mit-Bashguard_2
anbringen.

Meine Kurbel musste ich weg dem SRAM X0 Umwerfer auch mit 2 Spacern montieren.


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2013)

embee schrieb:


> Hey, hier mal mein Rune. Endlich fertig und heute auch endlich mal gefahren. Ich steh drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



, auch netter Blinkwinkel, lass mich raten, wenn du die Reverb ausgefahren hast, dann auch ordentliche Überhöhung ...


----------



## embee (16. Dezember 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Die X Guide ist doch baugleich wie die 2x... wie hast du die dran bekommen? Siehe mein Problem oben...


yo... gute Frage wegen der Spacer, glaube es war einer. Aber ich hatte beim Einbau kein Problem. Hier mal ein Detailbild, auch wenn dich das bestimmt auch nicht weiter bringt


----------



## embee (16. Dezember 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> , auch netter Blinkwinkel, lass mich raten, wenn du die Reverb ausgefahren hast, dann auch ordentliche Überhöhung ...


aber Hallo  Ja, ist fast grenzwertig, aber schon ok so. Auf alle Fälle ist das kurze Steuerrohr ne Umstellung. Die Stütze ist übrigens ne eingefahrene KS Lev Integra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (16. Dezember 2013)

embee schrieb:


> aber Hallo  Ja, ist fast grenzwertig, aber schon ok so. Auf alle Fälle ist das kurze Steuerrohr ne Umstellung. Die Stütze ist übrigens ne eingefahrene KS Lev Integra



Nice , sieht bei mir auch Grenzwertig aus, habe schon aufbauenden Steuersatz, High TopCap ... und Spacerturm, und trotzdem ... naja.

Ich werde mir im neuen Jahr mal genau die Moveloc Stütze anschauen... die Soll 200mm Verstellbereich haben, mit 3 festen Stufen. Dann hätte ich zumindest wenns steil wird, nimmer dem Sattel im Magen


----------



## embee (16. Dezember 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Nice , sieht bei mir auch Grenzwertig aus, habe schon aufbauenden Steuersatz, High TopCap ... und Spacerturm, und trotzdem ... naja.
> 
> Ich werde mir im neuen Jahr mal genau die Moveloc Stütze anschauen... die Soll 200mm Verstellbereich haben, mit 3 festen Stufen. Dann hätte ich zumindest wenns steil wird, nimmer dem Sattel im Magen


krass... also ich komm bei knapp 1,95m ganz gut klar so. Im Stehen machts dann auf alle Fälle Bock, weil man mega viel Druck aufs Rad bekommt 

Bin bei der 150er Stütze schon überglücklich, haha. Vorher warens nur 100mm beim Vorgänger-Bike. Die 50mm mehr merkt man schon herbe.


----------



## mantra (18. Dezember 2013)

@embee: Sehr schön geworden die Karre!!!


----------



## culoduro (26. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt mal ein etwas besseres Handy-Foto


----------



## rappelkiste (30. Dezember 2013)

Servus,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage...

Während einer kleinen Tour hatte ich Heute das Gefühl als ob irgend etwas nicht richtig fest am Bike ist. Ich konnte nicht so genau
lokalisieren wo es her kommt obwohl es sich eher aus der Richtung Gabel anfühlte...

Als ich dann mal kurz angehalten habe, hab ich mal die üblichen Sachen kontrolliert (Steuersatz, Bremsen, Ausfallenden etc...) - da war alles fest. Als ich dann an den oberen Link bin konnte ich die Schraube auf der nicht antriebsseite ganz leicht mit dem Innensechskant drehen -
auf der anderen Seite ebenso. Gerade die Schrauben an der Sitzstrebe waren sehr leicht zu drehen. Da ich keinen zweiten passenden Schlüssel dabei hatte bin ich zurück um das mal zu Hause zu kontrollieren.

Mit zwei passenden Schlüsseln dachte ich eigentlich dass es kein Problem ist die Schrauben wieder anzuziehen - allerdings würde ich dann die angegebenen 5Nm deutlich überschreiten. 

Alle Bikes die ich bisher hatte hatten eigentlich immer eine Festseite und eine Seite zum Kontern - ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Hier scheint es so zu sein dass beide Seiten "lose" sind und nur mit einer Vorspannung auf die Lager drücken... Wenn ich auf der einen Seite drehe, dreht die andere Seite sich mit - scheint wohl mit Loctite o.Ä. gesichert zu sein..

- gibt es eine Zeichnung von Banshee wo ersichtlich ist wie der Hinterbau zusammengesetzt ist?
- Ist das bei Euch auch so?
- Was jetzt?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Dezember 2013)

Schraubensicherung rein, Handfest anzíehen, fertig. Mach ich immer bei neuen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (31. Dezember 2013)

Jup, genau. Handfest anziehen heisst oft schon ca. 5Nm. Das ganze mit blauem Loctide und fertig. In dem Fall gibt es keine Konterrung, sondern rechte Seite reindrehen, fixieren und mit der linken Seite handfest anziehen.

Hier mal vom Rune, dürfte für alle KS-Link-Bikes gleich sein:


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (9. Januar 2014)

Im Moment nur Kellerbilder.
Hatte eine gebrochene Hand und konnte noch nicht fahren. Bin gestern 10 km um den Block hier gefahren. Erster Eindruck. Wird scho


----------



## embee (9. Januar 2014)

heißes Eisen, sehr geil!


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Januar 2014)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Am zweiten Bild scharrt es schon richtig mit den Reifen, weil es raus will. Die erlösende Türe anvisiert....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2014)

Hehe, ich werde es demnächst erlösen 
Bin seit 20.10 nicht mehr Gefahren. Mal sehen ob ich den Berg noch hoch komme.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Januar 2014)

Starkes Rune!!! Da passt auch das Renthal-Cockpit farblich einwandfrei.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Januar 2014)

1a Rune!

stimmt, erstes Bike wo es ran passt! Top....

Am WE sollte ich endlich dazu kommen, "etwas" Farbe, zurück ans Rune zu bringen


----------



## iceis (10. Januar 2014)

is wohl eher ein Renthal-Spank-Cockpit...bin mir sicher das es sich um einen schwarz-silbernen Spank Spike "2009" Vorbau handelt.

aber der Vorbau ändert nix dran das es ein geiles Bike is


----------



## P3 Killa (10. Januar 2014)

Sehr geil dein Rune! 
Meins fehlt mir auch ganz furchtbar, hatte vor 7 Wochen eine Kreuzbandplastik und bin schon Monate nicht mehr richtig gefahren...
Bin gerade am überlegen meine MZ 55b STA gegen die neue Manitou Mattoc zu tauschen und dann gleich 650B zu testen?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Januar 2014)

Danke erstmal.
Der Vorbau ist ein Spank - Spike. Schön kurz. Das war vor 2 Jahren garnicht so einfach einen kurzen 35mm Vorbau zu finden der auch noch ganz passabel aussieht und so um 160gr wiegt. Fahre den auch auf dem DH Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (11. Januar 2014)

So, die Manitou Mattoc Pro ist bestellt. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch ein paar 650B ausfallenden über?


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Januar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> So, die Manitou Mattoc Pro ist bestellt. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch noch ein paar 650B ausfallenden über?



sehr gut ... bin gespannt wie Sie sich so schlägt ... 

Ausfallenden leider nicht, habe aber noch nen Satz 26Zoll 12x142 rumliegen ...


----------



## P3 Killa (12. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch gespannt ob es sich lohnt. Behalte meine 55 erstmal für den Notfall ^^
Brauch 650B, will's dir nachmachen


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Januar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt ob es sich lohnt. Behalte meine 55 erstmal für den Notfall ^^
> Brauch 650B, will's dir nachmachen





also ich würds wieder machen ...


----------



## NoStyle (13. Januar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt ob es sich lohnt. Behalte meine 55 erstmal für den Notfall ^^
> Brauch 650B, will's dir nachmachen


Mein 26-Zoll-LRS für´s Spitfire verstaubt inzwischen ... ich finde es lohnt sich.


----------



## P3 Killa (13. Januar 2014)

Da wird das warten ja gleich noch schwerer. Die Gabel soll Mitte Februar kommen.
Kann mich nur nicht so richtig mit Laufräder Entscheiden...
Wieder Hope Pro2, straight pull oder normal? Mit Flow EX oder WTB Frequency i25? Vielleicht kann auch der neue Race Face Turbine was?


----------



## NoStyle (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne mich mit Laufrädern nicht so gut aus, deshalb habe ich mich von Sören Speer (Speer-Laufräder) ausgiebig beraten lassen. Das Ergebnis waren WTB Frequency i23 auf Tune MK Naben mit Sapim Race/Laser/Light Speichenmix und insgesamt 1711 Gramm Gewicht. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden - leicht, sehr steif und für meine max. 2.3er Reifen mehr als ausreichend breit! 
Würde heute eventuell sogar auf WTB i25 gehen ...

Die WTB´s sind innen verstrebt, genau wie die ribbed-Stays der Banshee-Hinterbauten - passt doch. 
Laut Sören werden WTB und Stans im selben Werk gefertigt und bislang kommen die Frequencys bei Reviews immer sehr gut weg.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe mich lange mit dem Felgenthema rumgeschlagen...
nachdem es nen Versuch war, bzw. sein sollte, wollte ich auch nicht wirklich "viel" für den LRS zahlen...

Alles was zwischen 300-400€ lag, war jenseits der 1900g ... und wollte eigentlich beim selben Gewicht bleiben wie die Crossmax SX vorher (die stehen übrigens zum Verkauf  ). Also um die 1800g. 
Bei mir ists dann letztendlich nen SunRingle Charger Pro LRS 27.5Zoll geworden - Gewicht 1780g mit Adapter und Ventilen 
Bin aber auch nur dort gelandet weils wirklich nen super super Schnapper war ... gibts auch noch nicht so zu kaufen (war wohl von nem Norco 650b der LRS )
Bis jetzt aber super zufrieden mit dem LRS! Angenehme Maulweite von 23,5mm und netter Freilaufklang....


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Januar 2014)

Ist echt nicht einfach... Im Moment fahre ich noch die E13 TRS+, bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden aber sind doch sehr schmal. Da bin ich mir dann doch sehr unsicher da das Rune jetzt mein einziges Rad ist.
Die neuen TRS+ Race sind zwar breiter geworden aber unsicher bin ich mir dennoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elBendito (15. Januar 2014)

*Kann irgendjemand noch genaueres zu 26 vs 650b sagen? Eigentlich wurde der Rahmen doch für 26" entwickelt. Und wie beeinflusst das längere Ausfallende die Geometrie und den Radstand?...*


----------



## NoStyle (15. Januar 2014)

elBendito schrieb:


> *Kann irgendjemand noch genaueres zu 26 vs 650b sagen? Eigentlich wurde der Rahmen doch für 26" entwickelt. Und wie beeinflusst das längere Ausfallende die Geometrie und den Radstand?...*


Die Geometrie von 26 Zoll auf 650B ändert sich durch 10 bis 12 mm höheres Tretlager (je nach Reifen) und 10 mm längere Kettenstreben. Die Winkel sind abhängig von der Gabel-Einbauhöhe und Flip-Chip-Setting. Die Dropouts selbst sind identisch, nur eben 10 mm länger für 650B.


----------



## elBendito (16. Januar 2014)

wird das Rad dadurch auch vom Fahrgefühl länger (also Verlust von Wendigkeit)?

Die klassischen Vorteile (wie Besseres Abroll/Überrollverhalten, mehr Traktion,...) von 650b sind ja bekannt. Wie ist das speziell beim Rune. Merkt man große Unterschiede und wenn ja - positiv oder negativ? Was geht besser, was schlechter?


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Januar 2014)

elBendito schrieb:


> wird das Rad dadurch auch vom Fahrgefühl länger (also Verlust von Wendigkeit)?
> 
> Die klassischen Vorteile (wie Besseres Abroll/Überrollverhalten, mehr Traktion,...) von 650b sind ja bekannt. Wie ist das speziell beim Rune. Merkt man große Unterschiede und wenn ja - positiv oder negativ? Was geht besser, was schlechter?



Also ich merke eigentlich nur positive Sachen.
Dadurch das ich nen XL Frame habe, war meins schon vorher sehr lang. (gewollt!)
Ich fahre keine Spitzkehren oder so, also kein Vertriding. 
Da ist mir die Länge "egal"
Den 1cm mehr Radstand merke ich nicht, wobei ich vorher die low setting gefahren bin, jetzt die mittlere.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2014)

elBendito schrieb:


> wird das Rad dadurch auch vom Fahrgefühl länger (also Verlust von Wendigkeit)?
> 
> Die klassischen Vorteile (wie Besseres Abroll/Überrollverhalten, mehr Traktion,...) von 650b sind ja bekannt. Wie ist das speziell beim Rune. Merkt man große Unterschiede und wenn ja - positiv oder negativ? Was geht besser, was schlechter?


Was man definitiv schnell bemerkt ist das bessere Überrollverhalten der etwas größeren Laufräder. Bessere Traktion oder Kurvengrip halte ich eher für eine Sache der Reifenwahl und Luftdruck, nicht der der Laufradgröße, nach meiner Erfahrung.
Die Banshees sind generell überdurchschnittlich lang, flach und tief, fahren sich aber sehr viel wendiger und verspielter als auf dem Papier. Ich konnte unmittelbar sofort von 26 Zoll auf 650B wechseln und habe keinen nennenswerten Verlust von Wendigkeit festgestellt ...


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Januar 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Was man definitiv schnell bemerkt ist das bessere Überrollverhalten der etwas größeren Laufräder. Bessere Traktion oder Kurvengrip halte ich eher für eine Sache der Reifenwahl und Luftdruck, nicht der der Laufradgröße, nach meiner Erfahrung.
> Die Banshees sind generell überdurchschnittlich lang, flach und tief, fahren sich aber sehr viel wendiger und verspielter als auf dem Papier. Ich konnte unmittelbar sofort von 26 Zoll auf 650B wechseln und habe keinen nennenswerten Verlust von Wendigkeit festgestellt ...



die Maulweite der Felge nicht zu vergessen ... im "Enduro" Bereich würde ich keine Felge mehr, uner 23mm Maulweite, mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> die Maulweite der Felge nicht zu vergessen ... im "Enduro" Bereich würde ich keine Felge mehr, uner 23mm Maulweite, mehr fahren.


Ja, das natürlich auch. 
Wie gesagt, würde heute vermutlich eher die i25 statt i23 nehmen. Gerade mit etwas "kleineren" Reifen bis zu 2.3 kann man den Luftdruck deutlich reduzieren zugunsten von (Kurven)Grip.
Am deutlichsten ist mir der Unterschied 26/650B bei technischen Anstiegen aufgefallen. Hindernisse wie Wurzeln, Steine oder Absätze werden etwas smoother überfahren und man kann "runder" pedallieren. Das spart am Ende einer langen Tagestour einfach Kraft. Bergab war dieser Effekt ähnlich - man kann eher Geschwindigkeit halten wo 26 Zoll "hängenbleibt", z.B. bei sehr wurzeligen Abschnitten.
Für mich persönlich hat 650B jedenfalls nur Vorteile!


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Januar 2014)

Erfahrungen sehe ich ähnlich, @NoStyle


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Januar 2014)

kann mir jemand sagen ob beim Spitfire V2 auch bei den 26" ausfallenden eventuell noch die 650b reifen passen?

laut einigen bildern hab ich den eindruck, wäre da noch gut platz

kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Downhillalex02 (23. Januar 2014)

Hey,

falls jemand einen guten/stabilen  650b Lrs fürs Banshee z.b. sucht
Ich hätte einen im Bikemarkt mit WTB Frequency i25 und Hope Pro 2 Evo von Speerlaufräder !


----------



## nsc (23. Januar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob beim Spitfire V2 auch bei den 26" ausfallenden eventuell noch die 650b reifen passen?
> 
> laut einigen bildern hab ich den eindruck, wäre da noch gut platz
> 
> kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?



Ja NoStyle fährt bei seinem Spitfire die 26" Ausfallenden mit 650b-Reifen



Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> falls jemand einen guten/stabilen  650b Lrs fürs Banshee z.b. sucht
> Ich hätte einen im Bikemarkt mit WTB Frequency i25 und Hope Pro 2 Evo von Speerlaufräder !



Eventuell hätte ich Interesse, am Wochenende wollte ich mir mal Gedanken über ein paar neue Teile fürs Rune machen....


----------



## P3 Killa (23. Januar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob beim Spitfire V2 auch bei den 26" ausfallenden eventuell noch die 650b reifen passen?
> 
> laut einigen bildern hab ich den eindruck, wäre da noch gut platz
> 
> kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?





BommelMaster schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob beim Spitfire V2 auch bei den 26" ausfallenden eventuell noch die 650b reifen passen?
> 
> laut einigen bildern hab ich den eindruck, wäre da noch gut platz
> 
> kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?



Im Anfangspost ist ein Testbericht verlinkt vom Rune mit 26" und 650" vergleich. Soweit ich mich nch erinnern kann stand dort drin das der Test auch wegen fehlender Ausfallenden mit 650B in den 26" Ausfalleden Gefahren wurde.


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Januar 2014)

hat der 2013er spitfire schon eine stealth öffnung?

wenn nicht, kann man diese nachrüsten?

gibt es sonst unterschiede zwischen 13 und 14 ?

hat jemand einen günstig abzugeben in Large ?


----------



## P3 Killa (23. Januar 2014)

Die '13er Modelle haben noch keine Öffnung für eine Stealth und sollte laut Banshee auch nicht gemacht werden. Was mir von Banshee empfohlen wurde ich ich die letzte Saison auch problemlos gefahren bin ist folgendes. Du kannst auf Höhe der Achse des Umlenkhebels aus dem Sattelrohr raus, ist offen und dann zwischen Rahmen und Umlenkhebel durch, dann ganz normal rauf zum Lenker über das Unterrohr. So ist es möglich eine Stealth zu fahren auch ohne selbst zu bohren.
Bei den '14er Modellen wurde der Hinterbau aus weniger Teilen gefertigt, zumindest beim Runde, vermute aber auch bei den Spitfire Modellen.
Sollte ich da falsch liegen bitte korrigiert mich.


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Januar 2014)

hast du davon ein bild wo ma ndas sehen kann?

du hast ja aber das rune. geht das beim spitty genauso?


----------



## NoStyle (23. Januar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob beim Spitfire V2 auch bei den 26" ausfallenden eventuell noch die 650b reifen passen?


Hallo BommelMaster, ja, 650B in den 26 Zoll Dropouts geht beim Spitfire problemlos bis zu 2.3er Reifen.
Die MTB Rider hatte ein Spitfire im Langzeittest. Dort sind 2.4er 650B Highroller II verbaut - und wenn mich meine Auge nicht trügt auch in den 26er Dropouts.



BommelMaster schrieb:


> hast du davon ein bild wo ma ndas sehen kann?


Man kann, unter Inkaufnahme des Garantieverlustes sowas machen:







Es geht aber auch ohne Bohrung, wie von P3 Killa beschrieben:






Das Loch unten am Sitzrohr zu den Links dürfte überall gleich sein, egal ob Rune oder Spitfire oder Prime.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Rune-Gemeinde, 
ich möchte mir ein Rune zulegen und bin mir bei der Größe unschlüssig. Ist jemand mit nem M oder L im Raum Nürnberg / Erlangen / Bamberg am Start, der mich mal probesitzen lassen würde?

Fahre generell lieber nen längeren Hauptrahmen und nen kurzen Vorbau. Bei meinen 1,74 rät Banshee zu nem M. Könnte mir aber auch ein L mit kurzem Vorbau vorstellen. Einzige Lösung: ich müsste mal probesitzen... ;-)


----------



## Frog (25. Januar 2014)

tawasbij schrieb:


> Moin Rune-Gemeinde,
> ich möchte mir ein Rune zulegen und bin mir bei der Größe unschlüssig. Ist jemand mit nem M oder L im Raum Nürnberg / Erlangen / Bamberg am Start, der mich mal probesitzen lassen würde?
> 
> Fahre generell lieber nen längeren Hauptrahmen und nen kurzen Vorbau. Bei meinen 1,74 rät Banshee zu nem M. Könnte mir aber auch ein L mit kurzem Vorbau vorstellen. Einzige Lösung: ich müsste mal probesitzen... ;-)


...Probe sitzen ist besser...aber bei 174cm wahrscheinlich M.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Januar 2014)

Würde ich auch sagen. Bei 174 cm sollte M mit max 50 mm Vorbau sehr gut passen und ein L schnell zu "groß" im Sinne von "zu lang" werden. Aber mach sicherheitshalber ein Probesitzen wenn möglich ...


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Januar 2014)

na komm mit 1,74 ist sicher M das richtige. L niemals, es sei denn du willst damit DH fahren gehen!

ich würde beim Spitty mit 1,83 größe M wählen


----------



## NoStyle (25. Januar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> na komm mit 1,74 ist sicher M das richtige. L niemals, es sei denn du willst damit DH fahren gehen!
> 
> ich würde beim Spitty mit 1,83 größe M wählen


Ich würde bei 183 cm ganz bestimmt ein L nehmen!


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Januar 2014)

muss dir schon recht geben. ideal wäre für mich persönlich nen ticken kürzer als das L, aber das M wäre grenzwertig

aber für 1,74 ist die sache schon klar!


----------



## rappelkiste (25. Januar 2014)

Nun ja - im MTBR hat Keith Scott mal einem 1,73m Mann zur Größe "S" geraten...
Ich fahre bei 173cm aber auch ein "M" - und das passt!

Ist aber wie immer ... Vorlieben und Einsatzzweck bestimmen die richtige Größe.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Januar 2014)

Richtig. Er selbst ist 189 cm, fährt ein L Spitfire mit 60 mm Vorbau und mag es generell eher kompakt. Mir hat er damals auch gesagt ein M Spitfire passt. Tat es auch, aber L ist für den allgemeinen Toureneinsatz rauf und runter doch etwas besser ... 

Ab 180 cm kann bei Rune und Spitfire gut auch zu L greifen, es sei denn man mag es kompakter. Bei 174 cm sollte M nahezu perfekt passen.


----------



## tawasbij (25. Januar 2014)

Wow, danke für die große Resonanz!! 
Ich war vorgestern auf nem Spitfire in L gesessen: es war zwar zu lang, aber für mein Gefühl nicht allzusehr. Das Spitfire ist in L vom Reach her nen guten Zentimeter länger als das Rune in L. Deshalb würde ich gerne Probesitzen oder besser gesagt Probestehen um ganz sicher zu gehen... Wie gesagt, wen jemand im Raum Nürnberg, Erlangen, Bamberg eins hat, wäre das echt ne coole Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (26. Januar 2014)

Ich komme aus der nähe von nürnberg, ich hab auch ein Rune in M bei 1,78cm. Probesitzen wäre im Prinzip auch kein Problem, nur habe ich im Moment keine Sattelstütze, sollte sich aber die nächsten Tage wieder ändern.


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich würde nen L nehmen, wie schon diskutiert, und nen kleinen Vorbau...
nen vielleicht zu kleinen Rahmen, für die persönlichen Vorlieben, mit nem langen Vorbau ist für mich die schlechtere Alternative, als vielleicht nen bissl zu langen Rahmen, mit kurzem Vorbau.
Aber geht nix um nen Probesitzen herum ...

Bin ja auch nur 1,88cm, aber aufm XL fühl ich mich sehr wohl. Bin aber auch nen Sitzzwerg ^^

Hier mal nen ziemlich mieses Bild vom aktuellen Zustand... fehlen aber noch paar Decals an den Felgen ....
Der Grünton kommt auch nicht rüber... schön grell in natura 
Neu auch die Hope F20 Pedale, und nen RaceFace narrow wide 32t - letztes konnte ich leider noch nicht testen... Hope Pedale Top!


----------



## tawasbij (26. Januar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der nähe von nürnberg, ich hab auch ein Rune in M bei 1,78cm. Probesitzen wäre im Prinzip auch kein Problem, nur habe ich im Moment keine Sattelstütze, sollte sich aber die nächsten Tage wieder ändern.



Hey P3 Killa, das wäre schonmal ein Anfang ;-) ! Ich schreib Dir ne PN wenns recht ist.


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Januar 2014)

also ich muss grad ganz ehrlich sagen, bei 1,74 ist größe Medium sicherlich sehr sehr gut.

Größe L würd ich in dem Fall nur empfehlen, wenn du einen extrem schnellen fahrstil hast. für alles "normale" und alle normalen touren ist das Medium sicherlich besser.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Januar 2014)

Lass tawasbij probesitzen. Bei 174 cm würde ich niemals L empfehlen - das wird zu "lang" und zu "hoch" und ist kein Körpermaß bei dem man zwischen zwei Größen hängt. Er muss das allerdings für sich entscheiden ... 
BommelMaster, bei Deinen 183 cm würde ich die Finger von M lassen und L nehmen, mit kurzem Vorbau. Die Erfahrung (auch meine eigene) hat gezeigt dass sich viele ab 180 cm damit besser fühlen, egal ob Rune oder Spitfire!


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Januar 2014)

ja das sehe ich auch so...

vorallem wenns ein kleines bisschen cshneller wird ist man bei 1155er radstand schnell mal am flattern.

problem aktuell dass gebraucht gar kein spitfire v2 in large zu finden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Januar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ... problem aktuell dass gebraucht gar kein spitfire v2 in large zu finden ist...


Check mal bei Bernhard von everyday26.de nach - vielleicht hat er ein gutes Angebot für Dich!


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Januar 2014)

naja da wird er mir nix machen können. ich möcht nen gebrauchten für rund 900 ohne Dämpfer


----------



## NoStyle (27. Januar 2014)

Frag doch trotzdem mal unverbindlich - er bietet ja auch ohne Dämpfer an ...


----------



## Fusionrider (28. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an alle die das Rune mit 1x11fach fahren:
Wie groß ist bei euch der Abstand zwischen dem kleinsten Ritzel und dem Schaltauge? Bei mir schleift nämlich die Kette schon daran. Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich da mal mit der Feile 1-2mm weg nehme...


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Januar 2014)

Frage zum Spitfire V2:

die Hat jemand ein Kennlinien Bild des Hinterbaus?
Es wird die große Luftkammer empfohlen, es gibt aber einige bilder wo eine kleine foxluftkammer verbaut ist.
ic hhabe nur vom rune die kennlinie gefunden, dort fällt das Üverhältnis von 3,5 auf 2,7. schon durchaus progressiv.
ist die progression vom spitty auch so, oder gemäßigter?
ich würde eben aus div. gründen gerne einen dämpfer mit kleiner luftkammer fahren!


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2014)

Erkennt man denn die Größe der Kammer bei den Fox Dämpfern von außen wirklich noch? ich dachte, die sehen außen seitdem es das Rune und Spitfire V2 gibt alle gleich aus...

Verständnisfrage: von 3,5 auf 2,7 findest du durchaus progressiv? Ich finde eher, dass das gegenteil der Fall ist (alos eher "zu" linear) und man dadurch ruhig eine kleinere Luftkammer fahren kann (was du eh schreibst). Ich kenn mich gerade nicht aus.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Januar 2014)

ich würd mich von den zahlen nicht täuschen lassen. fahr ja mit coil und da ist es mir schon fast zu linear.Hab schon den IFP höher gesetzt und ne 25lbs härtere Feder drin. Oder vieleicht fahr ich zu hart, haha.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Januar 2014)

die zahlen täusche nsicher nicht. die frage ist dan neher nac hdem persönlichen geschmack, und auch, wie die abstimmung des dämpfers an sich ist.

also ihr meint kein problem mit spitty und kleiner luftkammer? soviel größer is die high volume ja auch wieder nicht. da gehts wohl um ein paar % die die luftkammer mehr volumen hat


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2014)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ich würd mich von den zahlen nicht täuschen lassen. fahr ja mit coil und da ist es mir schon fast zu linear.Hab schon den IFP höher gesetzt und ne 25lbs härtere Feder drin. Oder vieleicht fahr ich zu hart, haha.


 
Das sehe ich genau gleich.  Ich fahre bei 73kg (ohne was...) eine 350er Feder im Rune. Das ist gewaltig knapp an der Grenze zu "zu weich". Da muss ich schon sauber fahren, um nicht sehr oft den kompletten Federweg zu verbraten. Eine 400er Feder wäre aber evtl. zu viel. Keine Ahnung, es geht auch so. *g*

@BommelMaster
ich kann nur für's rune sprechen!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Januar 2014)

theorie und praxis, sind zwei paar schuhe. Grazer wiege 72kg nackt hab jetzt ne 375 mal schauen bin noch nicht gefahren, fühlt sich aber schon besser an. Davor auch ne 350.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (31. Januar 2014)

sind nicht 2 paar schuhe

es sind nur dann 2paar shcuhe wenn man in der theorie was vergessen hat, und es dann, uhuuu,zufällig in der praxis anders ist.


----------



## rappelkiste (31. Januar 2014)

Du wirst es ev.an der schlechteren Hubausnutzung merken. 
Ich hab bei mir schon das Bottom Out zurückgenommen da ich die Progression durch das Design merke. Bisher bin ich mit der größten Kammergröße sehr zufrieden. Es wird auch im mittleren Hubbereich kein Federweg verschwendet.
Ich fahre allerdings mit DBair.


----------



## Sushi1976 (31. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein Lob in die Runde, geile Bikes "jedes einzelne Rune" hat was Gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## NoStyle (31. Januar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Frage zum Spitfire V2:
> 
> die Hat jemand ein Kennlinien Bild des Hinterbaus?
> Es wird die große Luftkammer empfohlen, es gibt aber einige bilder wo eine kleine foxluftkammer verbaut ist.
> ...


Woher hast Du die Kennlinie?
Entgegen der sonstigen Gewohnheit von Banshee gibt es bislang kein offizielles Kennlinien-Diagramm, sondern nur eins für die Sag-Einstellung und Raderhebungskurve.
Sollte das aus einem Non-Banshee-Blog sein ist es eventuell nicht akkurat!

Das Spitfire hat eine gemäßigt ansteigende Progression. Ich kann nur für Evolver-ISX4 und CCDB-Air sprechen - dort nutzt man den Federweg sehr gut und breitbandig. Dem CCDB kann man noch über Volume-Reducer etwas mehr Endprogression geben, sollte man z.B. eher sprunglastiger unterwegs sein. Beim Evolver gibt es ein 4-fach Bottom-Out, welches ich auf der kleinsten Stufe habe, mit mittlerem Luftdruck in der Kammer. Den CCDB habe ich ohne Spacer, mit dem empfohlenen Base-Tune bezüglich HSC und HSR. Da könnte man noch Klicks geben, oder eben spacern und die Luftkammer verkleinern.
Da sich meine Air-Time inzwischen in Grenzen hält komme ich damit prima klar. Mein Eindruck ist der von Rappelkiste: Gute weite Ausnutzung. Gerade im mittleren Federwegsbereich steht die KS-Link-Kinematik sehr stabil und verschwendet nichts.
Ich würde jederzeit wieder auf Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer gehen. Wenn man es braucht haben diese auch eine zuschaltbare Platform, die ich übrigens noch nie vermisst habe ...


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Januar 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Du wirst es ev.an der schlechteren Hubausnutzung merken.
> Ich hab bei mir schon das Bottom Out zurückgenommen da ich die Progression durch das Design merke. Bisher bin ich mit der größten Kammergröße sehr zufrieden. Es wird auch im mittleren Hubbereich kein Federweg verschwendet.
> Ich fahre allerdings mit DBair.



naja das ist mir shcon klar welche auswirkung das hat

die frage ist, ob es diese auswirkung auch wirklich zeigt beim kleinen volumen und es unfahrbar wird. oder ob es noch ausreichend ist mit kleiner kammer. das wollte ich von euch wissen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Januar 2014)

probiers halt aus.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Januar 2014)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> probiers halt aus.



Wie denn?

habe weder dämpfer noch rahmen hier.

wollte eigentlich nur erfahrungswerte von euch haben.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Januar 2014)

hast ja jetzt


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Januar 2014)

mehr oder weniger

bisher habe ich nur die aussagen, dass schon highvolume anscheinend besser ist. das steht auch in der geotabelle als empfohlen drin.
ich bräucht halt info wie schlimm es mit kleiner volumen ist.

aber das werd ich einfach riskieren müssen. mein plan hat leider keine highvolume möglichkeit. zumindest nicht ohne eigenbauzusatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Februar 2014)

Also bzgl Rune sage ich: es passt bei meinem Gewicht genau so, wobei ich beim ctd ruhig etwas mehr Progression vertragen könnte. Ich wollte schon einmal einen später in die Luftkammer geben, war dann aber immer zu faul, einen zu besorgen. Sprich, es geht wunderbar, so wie es ist.  mit verkleinerter Luftkammer ist es vermutlich auch gut. Beim Stahlfeder Dämpfer wäre mehr Progression für mich schon angenehm, weil i h damit halt gerade im Bikepark fahre.


----------



## NoStyle (1. Februar 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ... bisher habe ich nur die aussagen, dass schon highvolume anscheinend besser ist. das steht auch in der geotabelle als empfohlen drin.
> ich bräucht halt info wie schlimm es mit kleiner volumen ist ...


Wenn Banshee High-Volume-Air empfiehlt würde ich auch dabei bleiben, dafür ist die Kinematik ausgelegt und man kann zwischen Stahl- und Luftfeder wählen. Zur Not kannst Du meinen CCDB haben wenn man sich preislich irgendwie einigt einigt ...
Wollte mal ins Wildcard einen Fox RP oder Monarch einbauen. Keith Scott hat mir davon abgeraten, da man durch die verstärkte Progression der Dämpfer den vollen Federweg nicht ausnutzt.
Ich würde Banshee bzw. Keith einfach mal anschreiben was er dazu sagt!


----------



## Tobiwan (2. Februar 2014)

Sie wünschen - wir spielen 





Die rote Linie bestätigt, dass wohl am besten ein Luftdämpfer verwendet werden sollte oder ein Stahlfederdämpfer mit hydraulischem Bottom-Out, um das degressive Verhalten ab ca. 110mm Federweg zu kompensieren.


----------



## NoStyle (2. Februar 2014)

Das hier ist das bekannteste Non-Banshee-Linkage vom Rune. Ist aber laut Keith in Details nicht ganz richtig, da kleine Abweichungen der Drehpunkte usw. ... 

*http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/08/banshee-rune-v2-2013.html*


----------



## matou (2. Februar 2014)

Hi,
fährt von Euch jemand das Rune in XL/20" und kann mir sagen wie weit in diesem Rahmen die Sattelstütze versenkbar ist?

Danke!


----------



## Tobiwan (2. Februar 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das hier ist das bekannteste Non-Banshee-Linkage vom Rune. Ist aber laut Keith in Details nicht ganz richtig, da kleine Abweichungen der Drehpunkte usw. ...
> 
> *http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/08/banshee-rune-v2-2013.html*



Das Ergebnis bleibt das Gleiche - die letzten Zentimeter verlaufen degressiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (2. Februar 2014)

Stimmt. Aber etwas mehr Endprogression ist zumindest mit dem CCDB-Air kein Thema, sei es mehr HSC und HSR, oder doch noch über Spacer die Luftkammer verkleinern, wenn es gewünscht wird. Die Kinematik ansich finde ich gut bzw. "erfahre" keine Nachteile.


----------



## rappelkiste (2. Februar 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Sie wünschen - wir spielen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
könntest Du mir bitte mal die rote Kurve, die deiner Meinung nach ein degressives Verhalten zeigt erklären

Ralf


----------



## pro-wheels (2. Februar 2014)

Hi, 
die genaue Tiefe kann ich dir nicht sagen, jedoch ging eine reverb mit 150mm problemlos...
eine 400er Stütze sollte eigentlich reingehn






matou schrieb:


> Hi,
> fährt von Euch jemand das Rune in XL/20" und kann mir sagen wie weit in diesem Rahmen die Sattelstütze versenkbar ist?
> 
> Danke!


----------



## -MIK- (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Banshee Rune V2 aufzubauen. Aktuell fahre ich ein Rose Uncle Jimbo in Gr. L und genau zu dem Thema Größe bräuchte ich mal eure Erfahrungswerte: bin 182cm groß und habe eine Schrittweite von knapp 89cm. 

Bewegt werden soll das Rune auf ausgedehnten Touren im bergischen Land. Von Enduro bis Freeride ist einiges dabei.

Rein aus der Hüfte tendiere ich zu L, könnt ihr das bestätigen oder was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## culoduro (2. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Banshee Rune V2 aufzubauen. Aktuell fahre ich ein Rose Uncle Jimbo in Gr. L und genau zu dem Thema Größe bräuchte ich mal eure Erfahrungswerte: bin 182cm groß und habe eine Schrittweite von knapp 89cm.
> 
> Bewegt werden soll das Rune auf ausgedehnten Touren im bergischen Land. Von Enduro bis Freeride ist einiges dabei.
> 
> Rein aus der Hüfte tendiere ich zu L, könnt ihr das bestätigen oder was anderes empfehlen?



Bin 183 mit 89er SL. Hab L gewählt, ohne M zu probieren. Beim 301 hatte ich das Thema mal durch, bin längere Zeit M wie auch L gefahren. Oberrohr und Gesamtlänge sind einigermassen (+/- 1cm) vergleichbar.
Für mich auf jeden Fall L, bin auch beim Rune mit L sehr happy. Einsatzgebiet Endurotouren im Chiemgau und "richtige" Alpen


----------



## -MIK- (2. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, besten Dank. L ist bestellt.  

Wenn noch wer eine Empfehlung für einen Vorbau hat (Neigung, Länge) wäre ich sehr verbunden. Die Maße von meinem Jimbo helfen mir recht wenig wie ich festgestellt habe, 5 Jahre ist halt doch eine lange Zeit...


----------



## culoduro (2. Februar 2014)

40mm Syntace Megaforce. Mal für 60 Euronen aus den USA bestellt über ebay. Passt mir sehr gut, ich scheine aber auch nicht den längesten Oberkörper/ Arme zu haben. Neigung... puh, ich würde schätzen, plus 6 Grad. Mit 1 cm Spacer und 800er Lenker mit 20mm Rise montiert.


----------



## culoduro (2. Februar 2014)

Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal in diesem oder im Banshee Galerie Thread nach den vergleichenden Erfahrungen von Grazertourer und Thirdeye zum Thema L vs. M Grösse suchen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Februar 2014)

Ich bin bei 180cm Körpergröße beim L von 32mm (oder was der megaforce 2 halt in Wahrheit hat) auf den 45er umgestiegen. Das passt mir deutlich besser! Ich fahre 64,5 Grad Lenkwinkel bei einem - 1,5 Grad Steuersatz in der hohen Tretlager Einstellung. Das gerne beschriebene Einkippen der Lenkung, bedingt durch den flachen Lenkwinkel und die Länge nach vorne raus, ist mit dem 30er Vorbau deutlich zu merken und gerade bei langsamen schwierigen Abfahrten, wo man oft sehr weit einlenkt für mich zu anstrengend bzw. zu mühsam. Der 45er Vorbau ist da für mich deutlich(!) fehlerverzeihender. An einem schlechten Tag, wo man vielleicht nicht 100% Entschlossenheit mitbringt, bleibt auch so der Schwerpunkt dort wo er sein soll. Mit dem ganz kurzen Vorbau ist das anders. Wenn alles passt, ist das tip top, aber wehe man macht den klassischen Fehler im steilen Gelände ein bisserl hinten zu sitzen. Das rächt sich, weil der Druck am Vorderrad flöten geht. Der etwas längere Vorbau zwingt mich automatisch in die richtige Position. Das ist für mich anscheinend wichtig, wenn das Rad vorne raus eher lang ist.


----------



## -MIK- (2. Februar 2014)

Besten Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (3. Februar 2014)

Lustig, ich habe meinen 30er megaforce auch wieder ausgebaut und nen 40er rein. fühle mich mit 40 oder 50 auch wohler wie mit dem 30er.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Februar 2014)

Sucht jemand ein Rune in S? Würde meins abgeben.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Februar 2014)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Lustig, ich habe meinen 30er megaforce auch wieder ausgebaut und nen 40er rein. fühle mich mit 40 oder 50 auch wohler wie mit dem 30er.


 
 hihi, ich glaube da würde es einigen so gehen, wenn sie von ganz kurz wieder einmal auf einen etwas längeren Vorbau wechseln (45mm ist ja immer noch sehr kurz!). Anfangs fand ich den ganz kurzen Vorbau durchaus fein, allerdings ist's mir zu kraftraubend.

Lustig ist aber:
Ich fahre den 30er inzwischen am 301, wo er mir extrem gut gefällt (von 45mm auf 30mm gewechselt)! Dort ist der Lenkwinkel allerdings auch steiler und das Bike nach vorne deutlich kürzer. Das dürfte wohl den Unterschied ausmachen. Hier passt er einfach. Das war ehrlich gesagt recht interessant für mich. Dabei war das nur als Notlösung gedacht, die sich als sehr gut herausgestellt hat.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Februar 2014)

Wobei man sagen muss dass Du einen sehr flachen LW (für Enduro) fährst. Die Geo ist angepasst an Deine Verhältnisse und dürfte für andere Regionen eventuell "too much" sein, oder? 
Ich selbst habe auch von M auf L gewechselt (Spitfire) bei 180/84 cm, mit Vorbauten von 35 und 50 mm. Passt irgendwie beides und überlege ebenfalls einen 40er Vorbau als goldene Mitte zu nehmen.



-MIK- schrieb:


> ... bin 182cm groß und habe eine Schrittweite von knapp 89cm.
> Bewegt werden soll das Rune auf ausgedehnten Touren im bergischen Land. Von Enduro bis Freeride ist einiges dabei.
> Rein aus der Hüfte tendiere ich zu L, könnt ihr das bestätigen oder was anderes empfehlen?


L sollte prima passen. Musst halt ein wenig mit der Vorbaulänge experimentieren - irgendwo zwischen 30 und 50 mm wird Dein "Sweet Spot" sein.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Februar 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss dass Du einen sehr flachen LW (für Enduro) fährst. Die Geo ist angepasst an Deine Verhältnisse und dürfte für andere Regionen eventuell "too much" sein, oder?


 
Ja, sicher! Deswegen erwähne ich es eh jedes Mal, damit da keine Mißvrständnisse aufkommen


----------



## -MIK- (3. Februar 2014)

Tendiere im Moment zum Rentahl Duo in 40mm


----------



## P3 Killa (5. Februar 2014)

So hier nochmal ein Bild von meinem Rune im alten Aufbau.
Leider kommt die Farbe der Decals nicht richtig raus, ist eigentlich neongelb. Gewicht bei dem Aufbau liegt bei 14,55kg.





Wenn die Post in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen endlich alle Teile bringt dann werden folgende Teile geändert:

- Gabel, Manitou Mattoc Pro 650B, schwarz
- Laufradsatz aus WTB Frequency I25 mit Tune King/ Kong in giftgrün, Sapim D-Light/ Laser Speichen und giftgrünen Nippeln
- Reifen, Maxxis Minion DHR II, Tubeless Ready, EXO, 3C
- Vorbau, Chromag BZA Freeride
- Lenker, Chromag BZA Carbon in schwarz

Mit etwas glück könnte ich die 14 kg ganz knapp ankratzen, bin sehr gespannt


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Februar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> So hier nochmal ein Bild von meinem Rune im alten Aufbau.
> Leider kommt die Farbe der Decals nicht richtig raus, ist eigentlich neongelb. Gewicht bei dem Aufbau liegt bei 14,55kg.
> 
> 
> ...



bin sehr gespannt wie es aussieht! Halte uns auf dem Laufenden!
Heute bzw. morgen dürften meine letzten Decal - Teile kommen, dann gibts nen aktuelles Foto


----------



## -MIK- (7. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

habe eine weitere Frage. Am Rune kommt die Shimano M785 2-fach Kurbel zum Einsatz. Ich will nun einen Bash montieren. Bei meiner Recherche musste ich feststellen, dass es zu dieser Kurbel wohl nur einen passenden Bash gibt: Balckspire Defender inkl. Schrauben. In der Produktbeschreibung steht aber drin, dass der u.U. nicht mit den direct mount oder E-Type Umwerfern kompatibel ist.

Hat wer von euch mit dieser Kombination am Rune Erfahrung? Oder eine andere Idee? Der Race Face Lightweight liegt schon hier und geht vermutlich retour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (8. Februar 2014)

So mal wieder nen schlechtes Handy - pic ... 
Danke ans Schneidwerk für die super Decals!


----------



## Schreiner (8. Februar 2014)

Schönes Teil, gefällt mir Super


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Februar 2014)

Sehr lässig!  G'fallt mir gut!


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe eine weitere Frage. Am Rune kommt die Shimano M785 2-fach Kurbel zum Einsatz. Ich will nun einen Bash montieren. Bei meiner Recherche musste ich feststellen, dass es zu dieser Kurbel wohl nur einen passenden Bash gibt: Balckspire Defender inkl. Schrauben. In der Produktbeschreibung steht aber drin, dass der u.U. nicht mit den direct mount oder E-Type Umwerfern kompatibel ist.
> 
> Hat wer von euch mit dieser Kombination am Rune Erfahrung? Oder eine andere Idee? Der Race Face Lightweight liegt schon hier und geht vermutlich retour.


Nicht speziell mit dieser Kombination ...
Die Low-Direct-Mount Umwerfer, zumindest die von SRAM, bauen sehr kompakt und nah am Kettenblatt. Ich konnte meinen Bash so nicht mehr montieren, oder hätte diesen mit Spacern und längeren Schrauben mehr nach aussen anbringen müssen. Eventuell so stark dass die Führungsaufgabe nicht mehr ordentlich gegeben wäre. Am Ende habe ich auf den Bash verzichtet ...
Wenn es Dir um den Schutz des Kettenblattes geht montier lieber einen Tacco und verzichte auf den Bash. Mir ist oben bislang noch nie eine Kette nach aussen abgesprungen. Wie gesagt - die Umwerfer-Leitbleche bauen sehr nah ans KB, da passt ne Kette nicht durch und wenn der Schwenkbereich penibel eingestellt wird braucht man diesbezüglich keinen Bash.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2014)

Hach verdammisch.... Hatte vor die Stinger KeFü und entweder den Race Face oder Blackspire Defender Bash zu fahren. Mir geht es vornehmlich um den Kettenblattschutz, vor allem vor aufgewirbelten Steinen. Ich habe das Talent mit dem VR Steine so blöd aufzunehmen, dass die entweder gegen das Kettenblatt oder über den halben Rahmen fliegen...


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2014)

Darf ich ehrlich sein?
Vergiss Stinger und Bash. Die Stinger hängt bauartbedingt sehr exponiert nach unten. Da gibt es adäquatere Führungen => SuFu. Das ist schon reichlich diskutiert worden, auch hier. Ich "führe" inzwischen mit Gartenschlauch, à la C-Guide, dagegen stinkt jede Edel-KeFü ab - kein Scherz!
Was den Bash betrifft - ich würde nen Tacco vorziehen. Das sollte als Schutz von unten/vorne doch reichen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (8. Februar 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Darf ich ehrlich sein?
> Vergiss Stinger und Bash. Die Stinger hängt bauartbedingt sehr exponiert nach unten. Da gibt es adäquatere Führungen => SuFu. Das ist schon reichlich diskutiert worden, auch hier. Ich "führe" inzwischen mit Gartenschlauch, à la C-Guide, dagegen stinkt jede Edel-KeFü ab - kein Scherz!
> Was den Bash betrifft - ich würde nen Tacco vorziehen. Das sollte als Schutz von unten/vorne doch reichen, oder?



wahrlich gesprochen ... 
lieber einmal gescheit, als mehrmals günstig ....


----------



## -MIK- (8. Februar 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Darf ich ehrlich sein?



Ja natürlich, ich bitte darum.  Ich denke Du hast recht, eine KeFü Taco Lösung dürfte da zielführender sein. 



JansonJanson schrieb:


> wahrlich gesprochen ...
> lieber einmal gescheit, als mehrmals günstig ....



Mit günstig hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## tomac7 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich suche das standard Setup für den double barrel. Irgendwo hat hier jemand ein link gepostet....Ich finde den ums verrecken nicht


----------



## P3 Killa (8. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein kurzer Screenshot von der Cane Creek Homepage.
Dort kann man erst den Dämpfer auswählen und dann auf Base Tunes Marke, Modell und Baujahr eingeben.


----------



## tomac7 (9. Februar 2014)

Danke! Mein Rune ist mit einem verbauten DB CS Dämpfer gekommen. Auf der CC Page steht volume spacer L=1...
wie kann ich das überprüfen ob der Spacer tatsächlich eingebaut ist?


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich sollte der Dämpfer das passende Grund setup haben wenn er mitgeliefert wird.
Wenn du es aber genau wissen willst dann musst du ihn ausbauen und die äußere Luftkammer abmachen.
Dazu den Druck ablassen, den o-Ring mit dem die Luftkammer gesichert ist abnehmen, am besten mit zwei Fingern zusammen drücken, und dann die Luftkammer abziehen. Hier nochmal ein Link in dem alles gezeigt wird, geht aber ohne Werkzeug und Schraubstock genauso.


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Februar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Dämpfer das passende Grund setup haben wenn er mitgeliefert wird.
> Wenn du es aber genau wissen willst dann musst du ihn ausbauen und die äußere Luftkammer abmachen.
> Dazu den Druck ablassen, den o-Ring mit dem die Luftkammer gesichert ist abnehmen, am besten mit zwei Fingern zusammen drücken, und dann die Luftkammer abziehen. Hier nochmal ein Link in dem alles gezeigt wird, geht aber ohne Werkzeug und Schraubstock genauso.



Bei mir war er nicht drin...hab aber auch einen extremen "early bird"...geht aber super einfach!


----------



## P3 Killa (9. Februar 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Bei mir war er nicht drin...hab aber auch einen extremen "early bird"...geht aber super einfach!


Ok, ich weiß auch nicht ob er drin sein sollte, aber ich würde es erwarten!


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Februar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ok, ich weiß auch nicht ob er drin sein sollte, aber ich würde es erwarten!



Normalerweise is'er drin...bei mir kam der Dämpfer erst 4Wochen nach dem Rahmen...und ich hab den "normalen" CCDB Air...würde ihn eh nie sperren...


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Februar 2014)

So die ersten Teile für meinen Umbau sind endlich da.
Chromag BZA Carbon Lenker, 245g und der passende Vorbau, 191g.
Reifen sind auch schon da, Maxxis Minion DHR2 in 650Bx2,3, 3C Mischung. Wiegen 782g und 779g.
Somit hab ich bei den Reifen Gewicht gespart aber in der Lenkzentrale drauf gepackt.
Als nächstes sollten die WTB Frequency I25 mit Tune King/ Kong und Sapim D-light/ Laser kommen.

Bei der Gabel stehe ich gerade vor der Überlegung die Mattoc zu stornieren und eine Pike zu nehmen. Leider verschiebt sich die Lieferung immer weiter, und ich will endlich wieder Biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2014)

Baust Du das Rune auf 650B um? Fein! Bin gespannt wie es Dir gefällt.
Gabel ist halt immer so eine Sache. Ich persönlich tendiere ja immer dazu etwas etabliertere Teile zu nehmen. Da würde ich die Pike der Mattoc bis auf Weiteres vorziehen ...
Über die Pike ließt man überwiegend nur Gutes, das muss die Mattoc erstmal beweisen.


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Februar 2014)

Ja ich baue um und bin auch deinem Tip gefolgt und lasse meine Laufräder beim Sören bauen. Mattoc ist halt schon bestellt und bezahlt, denke schon das die gut wird. Ne Pike kostet mindesten 100€ mehr... Muss ich mir über da we nochmal überlegen. Aber teile die Meinung lieber auf bewährtes Material zurück zugreifen


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Februar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ja ich baue um und bin auch deinem Tip gefolgt und lasse meine Laufräder beim Sören bauen. Mattoc ist halt schon bestellt und bezahlt, denke schon das die gut wird. Ne Pike kostet mindesten 100€ mehr... Muss ich mir über da we nochmal überlegen. Aber teile die Meinung lieber auf bewährtes Material zurück zugreifen


 
Stornieren und Geld zurück, Gründe hast je genug wenn sich alles immer verschiebt.
Bin mit der Pike super zufrieden, und das out of the box!


----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2014)

Hmmm ... schwierig. Auf meine Deville habe ich auch fast 2 Monate länger warten müssen. Dazu damals die BOS Service-Horror-Stories, die Verlagerung des Services zum D-Land-Vertrieb mit ungewisser Qualität ... jetzt bin ich froh so viel Geduld gehabt zu haben und möchte nichts anderes mehr.
Wenn Du die "Nerven" hast gib der Mattoc ne Chance - die wird schon sehr gut sein und man jammert mittlerweile auf ziemlich hohem Niveau!
Sören brauchte für meine Laufräder auch etwas länger, aber am Ende war alles gut und nach der ersten Ausfahrt war alles vergessen!


----------



## Hrabnar (14. Februar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ja ich baue um und bin auch deinem Tip gefolgt und lasse meine Laufräder beim Sören bauen. Mattoc ist halt schon bestellt und bezahlt, denke schon das die gut wird. Ne Pike kostet mindesten 100€ mehr... Muss ich mir über da we nochmal überlegen. Aber teile die Meinung lieber auf bewährtes Material zurück zugreifen



Können sich Teile bewähren wenn keiner den Mut hat und sich ran traut...Ergebnis wäre wohl Stagnation.
Probier' sie aus...
Fahr' neben der Pike auch 'ne Thor von Magura und 'ne Axon im Dirt-Rad...


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Februar 2014)

Klar will ich ihr ne Chance geben und sie fahren, sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht gekauft. Nur war ich vielleicht etwas zu voreilig mit dem verkauf meiner ganzen 26" teile. Jetzt habe ich kein Rad mehr zum fahren, und wenn sich das noch mehrere Wochen hinzieht ist das fast unerträglich...


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Hrabnar (14. Februar 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Klar will ich ihr ne Chance geben und sie fahren, sonst hätte ich sie ja nicht gekauft. Nur war ich vielleicht etwas zu voreilig mit dem verkauf meiner ganzen 26" teile. Jetzt habe ich kein Rad mehr zum fahren, und wenn sich das noch mehrere Wochen hinzieht ist das fast unerträglich...



DAS...kann ich verstehen!
Drück dir die Daumen...


----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2014)

Das kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Ging mir letztes Jahr um diese Zeit fast ähnlich - Spitfire-Rahmen seit Dezember erhalten, der Rest trudelte erst Ende Januar ein. Hatte nur gott sei Dank noch das Wildcard fahrbereit.
Andererseits: Es ist Januar = Winter. Stell Dir vor es wäre Juni und allerbestes Bike-Wetter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (14. Februar 2014)

Ohje, das will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Jetzt hab ich gerade eine Mail vom Händler bekommen das die Gabel jetzt endgültig in KW9 kommen soll. Ich bin sehr gespannt! Werde weiter warten so lange die Laufräder auch nicht da sind. Die verzögern sich leider da Tune die falschen Naben geschickt hat...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Februar 2014)

Dann viel Glück das alles passt wenn es da ist ... 

Aktuell ist das Wetter doch locker Biketauglich ... ich würd mich in A***** beißen 
aber verstehen kann ich Dich auch, die Mattoc testen zu wollen ...


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Februar 2014)

Ja so schön schneefrei bei uns im Frankenland ^^
Die zwei Wochen gebe ich ihr noch, dann schau mal weiter.
Evtl geht nochmal ein Aufbau aus Rest teilen aus dem Freundeskreis


----------



## NoStyle (14. Februar 2014)

Klar ist das Wetter biketauglich! 
Aber versuch mal im Sommer, mit frisch auf der Eurobike präsentierten Teilen, ein Bike damit aufzubauen. Hab ich schonmal erwähnt dass ich das Spitfire im Juli 2013 bestellt und bezahlt hatte, um es im Dezember zu erhalten. Dann noch das oben genannte Gebluse, damit ich Anfang Februar zumindest mit Übergangsdämpfer fahrbereit war ... 
Da ist der Winter wohl ein generell "besserer" Zeitraum, oder?
Anyway - hab Geduld, das wird schon!


----------



## Stemminator (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich benötige mal bitte eure Hilfe zu folgendem Thema. 

Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-hier-aus-dem-bikemarkt.683671/


----------



## NoStyle (15. Februar 2014)

Der Preis dürfte schon klar gehen. Soviel kostet der Rahmen +/- alleine. Tourentauglich ist es sicher auch. Ich würde mir nur an Deiner Stelle überlegen mal die V2-Versionen genauer anzuschauen. Ich weiss nicht inwiefern die V1-Versionen noch mit Service supportet werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (15. Februar 2014)

Sind die Unterschiede zur V2 so unterschiedlich? Blöde frage aber ist der service support so wichtig und wenn ja wofür? 

Lg


----------



## BommelMaster (15. Februar 2014)

also der hauptsächliche "makel" an den v1 modellen ist eigentlich die größe

pi mal daumen kann man sagen, dass die neuen modelle jeweils eine nummer größer sind als die alten.

also beim spitfire war Large V1 ungefähr so groß wie Medium V2.

das kommt nun auf deine größe an, was dir passt. bist du 1,70 oder 1,75, kannst du zu einem large v1 greifen.

bist du 1,85, wärs wohl besser ein v2 in large zu nehmen.

funktionell sind die v1 sicher nicht schlecht, die winkelpassen, haltbar sind die auch. durch gleitlagerung sind sie hier und da vllt etwas anfälliger. im großen und ganzen aber trotzdem zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hrabnar (15. Februar 2014)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Sind die Unterschiede zur V2 so unterschiedlich? Blöde frage aber ist der service support so wichtig und wenn ja wofür?
> 
> Lg



Ich fand beim alten Rune immo eher die Geo "überholt"/veraltet...im direkten Vergleich fährt sich das alte wie ein aufgebocktes XC/AM Rad im Gegensatz zu dem wirklich enduromäßigen Fahrverhalten des Neuen.
Bei meinem Spity V1 ist dagegen schon die neue Geo integriert...und die Gleitlager machen bisher null Probleme!


----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2014)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Sind die Unterschiede zur V2 so unterschiedlich? Blöde frage aber ist der service support so wichtig und wenn ja wofür?


- Support würde in dem Fall vermutlich heissen: Falls was am Rahmen kaputt geht heisst es sowieso upgraden auf V2. Ist zwar ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es noch viele V1-Rahmenteile auf Halde gibt ...
- Das V1 Rune hat in etwa die gleiche Geo wie z.B. die Santa Cruz Nomads oder ältere Transition Coverts. Jahrelang etabliert, aber heute sind viel mehr Forward-Geometry-Attribute integriert = Hinten kurz. Vorne lang, tief und vorallem flach. Das V1 Spitfire hat, wie Hrabnar schon sagte, bereits in 2010 die neue Richtung vorgegeben. Das war schon damals für ein Shorttravel-Trailbike völlig einzigartig und findet heute einige Nachmacher. Viele Runes V1 wurden später mit -1,5/-2° Anglesets gefahren - das hat Banshee für die V2 übernommen. Ich denke, V1 und V2 sind bezüglich der Geometrie vollkommen unterschiedlich, mit entsprechendem Fahrverhalten.
- Der neue KS-Link dürfte sich ebenfalls anders fahren lassen als der V1 VF4B-Link. Hier hat es kinematisch viele kleine Verbesserungen gegeben.
- Gleitlager brauchen regelmäßige Pflege, dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein.

Klar ist das V1 Rune bestimmt noch ein gutes Bike, aber die V2s sind in jeder Hinsicht ne richtige Evolution.


----------



## Hrabnar (16. Februar 2014)

@ NoStyle: völlig richtig!
Für mich von der Geo her wie der Vergleich von...z.B. 'nem 2009er Stumpi zu 'nem 2013/2014er Stumpi Evo.
Fand' z.B. das Bronson für MICH von der Geo wesentlich angenehmer als das eher aktuelle Nomad (2012er Mod.)...
mMn nicht nur eine Evolution (das würde in dem Vergleich hier eher aufs Stumpi zutreffen) -> Revolution B-)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte da noch ein Rune V2 zu verkaufen, falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> ... mMn nicht nur eine Evolution (das würde in dem Vergleich hier eher aufs Stumpi zutreffen) -> Revolution B-)


Ja, vermutlich hast Du recht. An den V2 ist so ziemlich alles anders als bei den V1ern.
Abgesehen davon: Auch wenn das jetzt für viele noch kein Thema ist - die V2er sind bezüglich Laufradgröße zukunftsorientiert. Die Bike-Industrie wird nicht ewig 3 Laufradgrößen supporten ...


----------



## rappelkiste (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei der Auswahl einer passenden schaltbaren Kettenführung..
Ich brauche folgendes:
- BB oder ISCG05
- Gleitbock
- Taco
- bis 36 oder 38 Zähne...

Zur Zeit fahre ich mit Syntace Grinder und Stinger. Aufgrund der tiefen Kettenstrebe kann man
die Stinger imho nicht vernünftig einstellen- da war die C-Guide noch besser.

Wer von Euch fährt denn zweifach mit Kefü?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Hrabnar (16. Februar 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei der Auswahl einer passenden schaltbaren Kettenführung..
> Ich brauche folgendes:
> - BB oder ISCG05
> ...



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt...


----------



## Stemminator (16. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Informativen und hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (16. Februar 2014)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch ein Rune V2 zu verkaufen, falls jemand interesse hat.



Nur den Rahmen oder als Komplett Rad?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2014)

Nur Rahmen.


----------



## Dirty_Achim (18. Februar 2014)

Fährt einer von Euch einen Monarch Plus im Rahmen und kann Erfahrungen zum Tuning (MM oder LM) preisgeben?


----------



## nsc (18. Februar 2014)

Dirty_Achim schrieb:


> Fährt einer von Euch einen Monarch Plus im Rahmen und kann Erfahrungen zum Tuning (MM oder LM) preisgeben?



Monarch Plus RC3?

Schau mal hier http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...-thread-821649-post10146877.html#post10146877 und hier http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...-thread-821649-post10146151.html#post10146151 da stand was zum Tune.


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Februar 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Monarch Plus RC3?
> 
> Schau mal hier http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...-thread-821649-post10146877.html#post10146877 und hier http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...-thread-821649-post10146151.html#post10146151 da stand was zum Tune.



Deckt sich mit meinen Aussagen die ich mal von Keith hatte, 
wennst es bissl straffer magst, und bissl schwerer bist, dann M / M
Leichtgewichte L / M ...


----------



## -MIK- (20. Februar 2014)

Tag zusammen, da ich noch auf ein paar Teile zum Zusammenbau warten muss, habe ich viel Zeit um auf dumme Ideen zu kommen. Da das Rune mein erstes VPP ist, stand ich die Tage im Keller und dachte mir, da muss doch ne Abdeckung möglich sein. Das kam dabei rum:


   

Hat das schon mal wer von euch gemacht bzw. was haltet ihr davon?

LG


----------



## Hrabnar (20. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, da ich noch auf ein paar Teile zum Zusammenbau warten muss, habe ich viel Zeit um auf dumme Ideen zu kommen. Da das Rune mein erstes VPP ist, stand ich die Tage im Keller und dachte mir, da muss doch ne Abdeckung möglich sein. Das kam dabei rum:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 274429 Anhang anzeigen 274430 Anhang anzeigen 274431
> 
> ...


Taugt...
Ich hab 'n altes Steckschutzblech zurecht geschnitten...


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, da ich noch auf ein paar Teile zum Zusammenbau warten muss, habe ich viel Zeit um auf dumme Ideen zu kommen. Da das Rune mein erstes VPP ist, stand ich die Tage im Keller und dachte mir, da muss doch ne Abdeckung möglich sein. Das kam dabei rum:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 274429 Anhang anzeigen 274430 Anhang anzeigen 274431
> 
> ...



super! ... hatte auch so etwas vor ... leider bis jetzt nicht verwirklicht.
Welches Material hast denn genutzt?


----------



## rappelkiste (21. Februar 2014)

Hi,
gut gelöst - aber DW und nicht VPP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathoz (21. Februar 2014)

> Tag zusammen, da ich noch auf ein paar Teile zum Zusammenbau warten muss, habe ich viel Zeit um auf dumme Ideen zu kommen. Da das Rune mein erstes VPP ist, stand ich die Tage im Keller und dachte mir, da muss doch ne Abdeckung möglich sein. Das kam dabei rum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe bei meinem Spiti einfach ein Stück Schlauch zurechtgeschnitten und auch mit Kabelbindern befestigt ist nicht ganz so elegant aber erfüllt auch seinen Zweck.


----------



## -MIK- (21. Februar 2014)

Das ist irgend son Plastik, hab ich nem Kumpel abgekauft. 3 Stück könnte ich noch herstellen....


----------



## -MIK- (23. Februar 2014)

Hilfäääää.....

Hab heute eine XT M785 2-fach Kurbel von einem Freund bekommen, so wie ich sie auch bestellt habe. Beim Anpassen der Kettenführung habe ich nun ein Problem, richte ich die Kettenführung so aus, dass das Führungsröllchen mittig unter den Kettenblättern steht, dann schleifen die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts an den Schrauben der Kettenführung.

Kettenführung ist eine e.thirteen TRS+ Dual:






Die "Finne" oben habe ich schon abgeschliffen, damit sie nicht am Umwerfer anstößt. Hat wer von euch einen Hinweis für mich wie ich das Ding noch montiert bekomme? Oder muss ich mal wieder eine Alternative suchen?

Danke und Gruß,
MIK


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob es hilft, aber ich habe vorab die ISCG-Tabs etwas ab/plan geschliffen (ca. 2-3 Millimeter). Damit habe ich bei den regulär vorgesehenen Spacern bleiben können und Platz zwischen KeFü und KB-Schrauben bekommen. Das allerdings mit Stinger ...


----------



## -MIK- (24. Februar 2014)

Ööh, okay, danke für den Tip. Schleifpapier oder womit geschliffen?


----------



## Hrabnar (24. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ööh, okay, danke für den Tip. Schleifpapier oder womit geschliffen?


Man tut sich schon sehr hart 1-2mm mit Schleifpapier runter zu hobeln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. Februar 2014)

Ja gut, da gebe ich Dir recht aaaaaber.... es ist mir peinlich aber ich gebe es zu, ich habe den 2,5mm Ring zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen auf der Antriebsseite vergessen. *shameonme* Nachdem ich diesen installiert habe, ließ sich die Kettenführung ohne Probleme ausrichten....

Kommen wir zu meinem nächsten Problemchen. Ich bekomme den Umwerfer auf dem großen Ritzel nicht eingestellt. Die Kette schleift immer am äußeren Blech und das obwohl ich den Käfig schon auf die weiteste Einstellung limitiert habe, quasi gar keine Limitierung mehr auf dem großen Ritzel. 

Hab ich da wieder ne U-Scheibe irgendwo vergessen?

Et löppt....


----------



## -MIK- (26. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

heute konnte ich endlich die ersten Proberollfahrten auf der Straße vornehmen. Ein Träumchen das Rad aber ich habe noch ein wenig zu tunen. Zum Einen kommt doch der 50er Vorbau dran, der 40er ist mir persönlich zu kurze (zumindest in der 65° Lenkwinkeleinstellung). In die Luftkammern der Federelemente (Rock Shox RCT3 und Cane Creek Double Barrel Air XV CS) muss ich reducer verbauen. Beim bissel Springen vom Boardstein habe ich fast den kompletten Federweg verbraucht. 

Dazu eine Frage an euch, hat wer eine Empfehlung wie viele Reducer bei 94kg nackelig? 

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Bike beim Freihandfahren stark kibbelig ist und der Lenker schon gerne macht was er will. Liegt das an den 65° Lenkwinkel?

LG


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> heute konnte ich endlich die ersten Proberollfahrten auf der Straße vornehmen. Ein Träumchen das Rad aber ich habe noch ein wenig zu tunen. Zum Einen kommt doch der 50er Vorbau dran, der 40er ist mir persönlich zu kurze (zumindest in der 65° Lenkwinkeleinstellung). In die Luftkammern der Federelemente (Rock Shox RCT3 und Cane Creek Double Barrel Air XV CS) muss ich reducer verbauen. Beim bissel Springen vom Boardstein habe ich fast den kompletten Federweg verbraucht.
> 
> ...



Freihandfahren ... habe ich auch gemerkt. 
Ich schiebs auf die Geo  aber stört mich weiter nicht, wer fährt schon freihändig nen Trail runter.

Also im CCDB Air sollte der große Volumen Reducer schon drin sein.
Kann mir dein "Kompletter Federweg" aber nur durch nen falschen SAG erklären.
Bzw. wenn der Bordstein nen halben Meter hoch ist ...


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2014)

LOL, nee, den Trail runter nicht aber mal in der Ebene um den Rücken zu entlasten. Fährst Du auch mit 65°?

Nope, der große Reducer ist noch nicht drin, kommt aber heute Nachmittag rein. Der Boardstein hat auch leider keinen halben Meter Höhe . Der Sag passt, habe die von CC und Banshee empfohlenen 17mm eingestellt.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> LOL, nee, den Trail runter nicht aber mal in der Ebene um den Rücken zu entlasten. Fährst Du auch mit 65°?
> 
> Nope, der große Reducer ist noch nicht drin, kommt aber heute Nachmittag rein. Der Boardstein hat auch leider keinen halben Meter Höhe . Der Sag passt, habe die von CC und Banshee empfohlenen 17mm eingestellt.



also ich fahre jetzt mit 27.5Zoll auf der mittleren Einstellung, mit der Pike.

Ok, dann muss der große noch rein. SAG passt so.
Hast Du den CC mit Climb Switch?


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, habe den CCDB AIR XV CS. Neben dem großen habe ich noch zwei kleine Ringe im Lieferumfang gehabt.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Februar 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, habe den CCDB AIR XV CS. Neben dem großen habe ich noch zwei kleine Ringe im Lieferumfang gehabt.



Dann pack den großen rein. 
Ich war vom CS nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Finde die Plattform beim Monarch viel netter.
Aber denke sind auch 2 Verschiedene Ansätze die die Firmen verfolgen.
CC will wohl eher maximalen Grip beim Bergauffahren, siehe Bergauf an der Northshore, 
und RS eher Schotter, Teer hoch ...


----------



## -MIK- (27. Februar 2014)

Kenne bis jetzt nur den DHX Air mit Plattform aus meinem Jimbo, der Hebel hat aber nie wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Februar 2014)

so mal ein gescheites Bild vom aktuellen Zustand


----------



## trailterror (28. Februar 2014)

Mal ne frage zur geo tabelle des rune v2's.

In welcher einstellung (low/neutral/high) ist der stack wert in der tabelle egtl.vermessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (1. März 2014)

Alter, das schwarz-grün ist so hot!!!


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. März 2014)

Tag zusammen,

ich bin kurz davor mir ein Rune zuzulegen. Komme vom Speci Enduro 2012 und einem YT Tues 2011. Beide soll das Rune ersetzen. Mit 2 LRS natürlich  Das Speci fahr ich in L mit einem 40er Vorbau das Tues in M. Der Reach vom L Rune ist etwas kürzer als der vom Enduro. Der vom XL etwas länger. Ist hier jemand mit ca 1,86 der was zur Größe sagen kann?

Ich möchte die meisten Teile von meinem Enduro weiter verwenden. Sollte ja soweit kein Problem sein. Nur ne neue Kurbel und ein Umwerfer wird nötig denke ich. Achja nen Is2000 auf pm Adapter brauch ich natürlich auch. Hab noch nie einen Antrieb zusammengestellt/gebaut und brauchte da eure Hilfe.

Wollte diese Kurbel http://www.bike-components.de/produ...B30-10-fach-Kurbelgarnitur-mit-Bashguard.html
gerne inkl. Bashguard fahren und dazu eine CGuide von Bionicon. Kann man den mit 2Fach fahren?
Umwerfer muss ja ein Low Direct Mount (S3) sein. Dieser http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-Low-Direct-Mount-2--10-fach-36-Zaehne.html sollte ja passen?

Muss ich am Antrieb sonst noch was beachten? Meine Trigger sollte ich ja einfach weiterfahren können? Fällt euch sonst noch was ein, an das ich denken muss?

Danke schonmal! Grüße


----------



## culoduro (2. März 2014)

Servus Andreas   die verlinkte Kurbel hat den falschen Tretlager Standard...


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. März 2014)

Habe ich mittlerweile auch gemerkt. Diese ganzen Standards machen mich verrückt 

Hatte ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Besitzer eines Ladens der Banshee vertreibt. Habe mich in Rücksprache mit ihm für den Rahmen in L entschieden. Er hat mir auch nettwerweise erklärt was ich vom alten Rad übernehmen kann und das alles an einem Sonntag. Da sagt nochmal wer Deutschland sei 'ne Servicewüste


----------



## morpheus1283 (2. März 2014)

Hi Rune-Freunde,

kann jemand mit nem L-Rahmen was zur Länge der absenkbaren Sattelstütze sagen?
380er oder 420er?
Hab gehört es gibt das sowas wie zulässige Höchst-Einstecktiefen... 

LG


----------



## -MIK- (2. März 2014)

Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?


----------



## morpheus1283 (2. März 2014)

hi,
ungefähr 89cm..

LG


----------



## -MIK- (2. März 2014)

Habe ich auch. Da ich es nicht besser wußte habe ich die 420er bestellt allerdings reicht auch die 380er.


----------



## morpheus1283 (2. März 2014)

Hi,

alles klar, ich dank dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (2. März 2014)

Kein Ding, hier kannst Du sehen wie weit die 420er bei mir noch raus guckt:


----------



## elBendito (9. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine Frage an die Runde. Wie habt Ihr euer Tretlager/Unterrohr geschützt? Lackschutzfolie(was für eine)? Oder gibt es einen Carbon Schutz?


----------



## Andreas.blub (9. März 2014)

Heute der erste Tag mit dem Rune im heimischen Bikepark. Natürlich direkt mit über 30 anwesenden Sportfotografen, die dort einen Kurs hatten. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

Habe aber eine Frage zum CCDB air. Ich nutze wirklich ziemlich viel Federweg. Hier mal ein Bild




Das ganze war nach 'ner Fahrt auf der lokalen DH Strecke. Wobei die ziemlich gemäßigt ist. Keine Drops, nur ein Sprung ohne Landung von dem wohl die Ausnutzung kommt. Habe die HSC Schon auf ca 3 Umdrehungen Richtung zu statt der 2 im Base Tune. Sag ist ziemlich genau die 17mm. Bin bei 85kg bei einem Druck von ca. 7,5bar. Haben wir andere Leute in der Gewichtsstufe, die mal ihre Drücke nennen können?
Bei 'ner Tour, die wir danach gestartet haben mit eigtl ganz ordentlichen "Enduro"trails kam ich nicht mehr so weit in den Federweg. Vllt die HSC noch was zu drehen?

Sonst fühlt sich der Hinterbau sahnig an. Dauergrinsen . Nur mach ich mir Gedanken wie es in richtigen Parks dann wohl aussieht 

Edit:
Hab beim nach Lösungen suchen das hier im Karton gefunden




Ist das rechte der große Volume Spacer, der eigtl in meinem Dämpfer sein sollte?


----------



## Andreas.blub (9. März 2014)

elBendito schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Eine Frage an die Runde. Wie habt Ihr euer Tretlager/Unterrohr geschützt? Lackschutzfolie(was für eine)? Oder gibt es einen Carbon Schutz?



Ich gar nicht. Meinst du es ist unbedingt nötig? Ich glaub bei Steinbeschuss nutzt eine Folie nicht viel. Carbonschutz müsste man wohl selbst anpassen


----------



## iceis (9. März 2014)

elBendito schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Eine Frage an die Runde. Wie habt Ihr euer Tretlager/Unterrohr geschützt? Lackschutzfolie(was für eine)? Oder gibt es einen Carbon Schutz?




hab den Schutz nicht und kann nichts dazu sagen aber evtl. gefällt dir was du da siehst.
http://www.rockguardz.com/banshee/norco-aurum.html?___SID=U


----------



## elBendito (10. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich gar nicht. Meinst du es ist unbedingt nötig? Ich glaub bei Steinbeschuss nutzt eine Folie nicht viel. Carbonschutz müsste man wohl selbst anpassen



Ne Folie schützt denk ich mal vor leichtem Beschuss. Aber ein Plastikschutz müsste auch mehr aushalten. Die zwei Flaschenhalterschrauben bieten sich ja gerade dazu an, sowas zu montieren. 

An die Jungs, die auch im mtbr.com unterwegs sind. Wurde dort mal dieses Thema durch gekaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. März 2014)

elBendito schrieb:


> Ne Folie schützt denk ich mal vor leichtem Beschuss. Aber ein Plastikschutz müsste auch mehr aushalten. Die zwei Flaschenhalterschrauben bieten sich ja gerade dazu an, sowas zu montieren.
> 
> An die Jungs, die auch im mtbr.com unterwegs sind. Wurde dort mal dieses Thema durch gekaut?


Nicht das ich wüsste ...
Mach halt Folie dran wenn Du diesbezüglich besorgt bist. Ein Plastikschutz brauchen eigentlich nur dünnwandige Aluminium- oder Carbon-Unterrohre.


----------



## iceis (10. März 2014)

naja also wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will kommt man um ne Art Carbonschutz nicht rum...hatte mal ein Canfield Jedi und das is wirklich nicht dünnwandig...Steinschlag von nem dicken Brocken und schon war ne fette Delle drin.
(kommt aber auch drauf an wie gepflegt die Strecken sind auf denen man unterwegs ist ;-)

Hatte mir daraufhin einen Unterrohrschutz aus Glasfasermatten+Polyesterharz gebastelt.
War ne kleine Sauerei aber hat mich gesamt 12 euro + ca. 2 h Arbeit gekostet (der Endschliff war das zeitraubendste)


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hab beim nach Lösungen suchen das hier im Karton gefunden
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selber. Habe den Dämpfer auf gemacht und ein großer Spacer war verbaut. Fährt hier jemand sonst noch mit etwa 85-90 Kg fahrfertig und kann was zu seinem Druck sagen? Bin bei 125psi und 3 Umdrehungen HSC.


----------



## misfits79 (10. März 2014)

Hier mal meines. Neuer Sattel und der Workcomponents Steuersatz kommt bald.


----------



## P3 Killa (10. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber. Habe den Dämpfer auf gemacht und ein großer Spacer war verbaut. Fährt hier jemand sonst noch mit etwa 85-90 Kg fahrfertig und kann was zu seinem Druck sagen? Bin bei 125psi und 3 Umdrehungen HSC.



Fahre es mit fahrfertig ca 87kg mit dem Base Tune und ca 125 Psi, noch keine Probleme und auch noch nie einen Durchschlag. Hat bisher bei allem gepasst.


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. März 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Fahre es mit fahrfertig ca 87kg mit dem Base Tune und ca 125 Psi, noch keine Probleme und auch noch nie einen Durchschlag. Hat bisher bei allem gepasst.



Sehr interessant. War da auch Bikepark + Drops aus mehr als nem Meter dabei? Mit dem Druck schein ich ja gar nicht so schlecht zu liegen und der große Spacer ist auch drin. Vllt ist die Kennlinie vom DBair auch einfach so. Schlecht fühlt sich der Hinterbau auf keinen Fall an  Einen Durchschlag hatte ich ja auch noch nie, aber bis auf 3mm hatte ich das Ding schon durch...


----------



## culoduro (10. März 2014)

Na ja,  wenn man den Dämpfer ohne Luft komprimiert, geht e auch nicht bis zum Anschlag.  Da sind ca 2mm über.  Du bist schon recht nah an einem Durchschlag m. E.


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. März 2014)

Ich werde das ganze mal beobachten. Vllt. muss ich noch nen kleinen Spacer mit reinpacken. Würde aber trotzdem von P3Killa mal hören was er schon alles gefahren ist.


----------



## elBendito (10. März 2014)

Noch mehr Frage.

Welchen Umwerfer benutzt Ihr? Sram S3 oder Shimano E2 Direct Mount Bottom Pull? Und wenn ja, wo liegen die Vorteile/Nachteile?

Fahrt Ihr die Reverb oder die LEV Integra?  Auch hier -> Vor/Nachteile?
Tendiere eher zur LEV, da man nicht entlüften muss. Allerdings kann sich der Zug unter Umständen aushängen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. März 2014)

Ich fahr 'nen Shimano Umwerfer, weil mir nahegelegt wurde, dass die Schaltperformance besser ist. Allerdings ists bei mir richtig knapp mit dem Bash und eigtl bräuchte ich einen ticken mehr Schwenkbereich nach oben. Vllt Versuch ich mal U-Scheiben.

Ich fahre die Normale LEV seit fast einem Jahr. Musste sie bisher einmal einschicken wegen einsacken beim draufstetzen. 
Wie die Integral eingehangen ist kann ich nicht sagen, die normale LEV ist da aber unproblematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimo (11. März 2014)

Der Unterschied liegt in der Luftkammer. P3 Killa hat die Standard Luftkammer und auf deinem ist die XL.


----------



## P3 Killa (11. März 2014)

Ich hatte anfangs die normale aber später auch auf die neue Kammer gewechselt. Bei mir war bisher Bikepark, Drops bis ca 4m, aber in gute saubere Landungen und viele Sprünge dabei. Ich schaue nachher nochmal nach dem genauen Druck.


----------



## trailterror (12. März 2014)

Fährt egtl. jem. den vector hlr air im rune?
Würde das ding zum hinterbau passen?


----------



## culoduro (12. März 2014)

Dann häng ich mich mit einer CCDB Frage auch mal dran.
2014er Rune, CCDB Air CS. XV
Wenn ich mit 17mm Sag einstelle, also so 122-125psi bei ca 87kg fahrfertig, finde ich den Hinterbau nicht mehr so sahnig, erinnert mich eher ans 301... Am Ende des Federwegs eher stark ansteigende Progression. Auf ruppigem Trail Geballere im Vinschgau am Wochenende fühlte sich das bike mit dem höheren Druck nicht mehr so sicher an, lag deutlich weniger ruhig.
Am Anfang war ich mit etwas weniger Druck, so 115 psi, gefahren, sehr schluckfreudig damit, allerdings gab es da immer wieder mal einen Durchschlag bei kleinen bis mittleren Sprüngen auf dem Trail. Alles mit Standard Einstellung für Zug und Druckstufen.

Was habt Ihr für Einstellungen für HS/ LS Druckstufe?
Pinkbike hat noch etwas mehr LS Druckstufe drauf gegeben (ausserdem LS Zugstufe).
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Banshee-Rune-650B-Tested-2013.html


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Steinbeschuss nutzt eine Folie nicht viel. Carbonschutz müsste man wohl selbst anpassen



Kommt natürlich immer auf den Stein und die Geschwindigkeit des Einschlags an. Normaler Beschuss wird wirksam abgewehrt, harter Einschlag von scharfkantigen Steinen is



elBendito schrieb:


> Noch mehr Frage.
> 
> Welchen Umwerfer benutzt Ihr?
> 
> Fahrt Ihr die Reverb oder die LEV Integra?



Fahre den Shimano XT Umwerfer, warum, weil ich den kompletten Antrieb XT haben wollte. Funktioniert wunderbar, Schaltperformance Top. Einen Bash fahre ich nicht, fahre eine KeFü mit Taco. 

Rock Shox Reverb, das Ding ist eine absolute sorglos Stütze. Das eine Mal beim Kürzen der Leitung entlüften... Egal. Dafür macht die jahrelang ihren Job.


----------



## Frog (12. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Dann häng ich mich mit einer CCDB Frage auch mal dran.
> 2014er Rune, CCDB Air CS. XV
> Wenn ich mit 17mm Sag einstelle, also so 122-125psi bei ca 87kg fahrfertig, finde ich den Hinterbau nicht mehr so sahnig, erinnert mich eher ans 301... Am Ende des Federwegs eher stark ansteigende Progression. Auf ruppigem Trail Geballere im Vinschgau am Wochenende fühlte sich das bike mit dem höheren Druck nicht mehr so sicher an, lag deutlich weniger ruhig.
> Am Anfang war ich mit etwas weniger Druck, so 115 psi, gefahren, sehr schluckfreudig damit, allerdings gab es da immer wieder mal einen Durchschlag bei kleinen bis mittleren Sprüngen auf dem Trail. Alles mit Standard Einstellung für Zug und Druckstufen.
> ...




denk daran, dass du eine CS drin hast! Ich habe auch geringfügig weniger Druck im Dämpfer...mag es auch eher plüschig. Aber eine Durchschlag bei >96 kg hatte ich noch nie. Habe die LS momentan auf NORM Werte, find das aber auch nicht so toll, die 3 Clicks mehr waren damals besser. Werde diese auch wieder einstellen, wenn es mehr richtig "ballern" geht. Hier im Mittelgebirge ist das OK.


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr für Einstellungen für HS/ LS Druckstufe?
> Pinkbike hat noch etwas mehr LS Druckstufe drauf gegeben (ausserdem LS Zugstufe).
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Banshee-Rune-650B-Tested-2013.html



Habe ich auch gemacht. Bei 17mm Sag und dem Cane Creek Base Tune lag das Rune in schnellen Kurven wo es etwas gerappelt hat sehr unruhig, hat sich leicht aufgeschaukelt. Hatten erst einen losen Steuersatz, loses Rad oder ähnliches im Verdacht. Dann habe ich die Low Speed Druckstufe weiter zu gedreht und ein paar Klicks mehr Zugstufe zu gedreht.

Top, dadurch bügelt der Dämpfer Wurzelteppiche nicht mehr so stark weg wie im Base Tune aber das war mir ohnehin zu wenig Feedback vom Untergrund. 

Was mir auch noch einiges an Fahrstabilität gebracht hat, denke ich zu mindest, war das Absenken des Lenkers um 10mm. Habe nun "nur" noch einen 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau bei 65° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Schreiner (12. März 2014)

ich bestelle mir jetzt auch den CCDB air CS, irgendwie bin ich mit dem Fox nimmer so richtig glücklich und mein Stahldämpfer ist mir zu schwer.
Gibt es den mit verschieden großen Luftkammern, oder ist die immer groß und man bekommt spacer zum reduzieren dazu?

Danke schonmal, Chris

Edit, es gibt also zwei Dämpfer Xv und kleine Kammer. welchen bestell ich fürs Rune?


----------



## P3 Killa (12. März 2014)

Es gibt inzwischen nur noch die VX Kammer, alles andere wird über mitgelieferte Volume Spacer gemacht. Gibt noch die Wahl zwischen dem normalen und dem CS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (12. März 2014)

das dachte ich auch, doch dann,

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=24879

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=24878&prodid=68498

sollte ja das aktuelle Modell sein, fehler von MTB-net?

Bei Bike Componennts ist nur einer gelistet.

Hat zufällig einer nen Schnäppchen Tip


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2014)

Nimm für das Rune den Cane Creek Double Barrel XV CS und verbaue direkt einen der großen Volume Spacer. So sieht es das Base Tune von Cane Creek für das Rune V2 vor.


----------



## P3 Killa (12. März 2014)

Ok, den gibt's wohl doch noch, steht sogar so im aktuellen Dealer Book... Dann hab ich nichts gesagt ^^


----------



## Andreas.blub (12. März 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Dann häng ich mich mit einer CCDB Frage auch mal dran.
> 2014er Rune, CCDB Air CS. XV
> Wenn ich mit 17mm Sag einstelle, also so 122-125psi bei ca 87kg fahrfertig, finde ich den Hinterbau nicht mehr so sahnig, erinnert mich eher ans 301... Am Ende des Federwegs eher stark ansteigende Progression. Auf ruppigem Trail Geballere im Vinschgau am Wochenende fühlte sich das bike mit dem höheren Druck nicht mehr so sicher an, lag deutlich weniger ruhig.
> Am Anfang war ich mit etwas weniger Druck, so 115 psi, gefahren, sehr schluckfreudig damit, allerdings gab es da immer wieder mal einen Durchschlag bei kleinen bis mittleren Sprüngen auf dem Trail. Alles mit Standard Einstellung für Zug und Druckstufen.
> ...



Klingt ziemlich nach meinem Empfinden. Eine Frage an die Leute, die keine Probleme mit ihrem CCDB haben:
Fahrt ihr alle den CCDBair CS?
Beim rumsuchen hier im Forum bin ich auf den Vorstellungsthread vom CS gestoßen. Dort wurde erwähnt, dass der alte CCDB (ohne CS) deutlich progressiver war. Angeblich wegen zu kleiner Bohrungen in der Druckstufe (habs gerade nicht genau im Kopf). Das haben sie wohl beim CS geändert.


zupaphil schrieb:


> Musst mal n bisl im Forum stöbern. Das Problem ist bekannt und kann behoben werden. Es geht darum, dass das Loch zwischen den beiden Luftkammern zu klein ist und er deswegen bei langsamer Kompression eher linear verläuft (z.B auf nem Prüfstand) aber beio schnellen Schlägen eher progressiv ist und man die letzten mm des Hubes nicht nutzen kann.
> 
> Hier gehts ab Post #3  los:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619723&highlight=cane creek double barrel air



Bin jetzt soweit, dass ich 135psi fahre und HSC 4 turns. Also auf Anschlag. So hab ich selbst bei einem 2-3m Table (den größten den ich zum testen habe) bei sauberer Landung noch gut 20mm übrig. Wenn ich den bis ins Flat springe noch 5-7mm. Bei einem Sag von 16mm.

Edit:
Keith hat mir gerade bei mtbr geantwortet. Er fährt auch mit mehr Volume Spacern:
"Sounds like you would benefit from adding a volume reduction spacer or 2. It's a 2 minute tool free job to open the shock up and add the spacer ring in there, and it will increase the progession of the shock so that it feels more bottomless. I personally run more volume reduction spacers than the base tune as I prefer to run a bit less damping and have a nice lively feel, but don't want to bottom out."


----------



## -MIK- (12. März 2014)

Jetzt brauche ich doch noch einmal euren Rat. Hatte zwar vorhin geschrieben, dass ich mit mehr Low Speed Druck- und Zugstufendämpfung das Wackeln weg bekommen habe, habe ich aber nicht.  Mein Problem stellt sich wie folgt dar:

Wenn es Berg ab etwas schneller zugeht, dann spüre ich in schnellen Kurven eine Unruhe im ganzen Bike. Das endet darin, dass der Lenker teilweise hin und her schlägt. Es fühlt sich wie ein aufschaukeln an. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat nichts Spiel und alle Schrauben sind korrekt angezogen. Daher vermute ich einen Fehler im Setup.

Hat wer einen Tipp?


----------



## NoStyle (13. März 2014)

Wird vielleicht nur bedingt helfen, da A.) Spitfire und B.) normaler CCDB ohne VX oder CS:

- Was den Umwerfer betrifft: Ich fahre einen SRAM X0. SRAM wird von Banshee wegen der kompakteren Bauweise empfohlen. Funktion mit Shimano-Shiftern ist tadellos (2-fach Umwerfer mit 3-fach Shiftern) und Platz ist auch reichlich vorhanden. Mit Shimanos wird das wohl etwas enger.

- Ich fahre den 2013er CCDB ohne VX-Can und CS. Ob dieser progressiver als der VX ist, kann ich mangels Vergleich nicht sagen. Ich fahre am Hinterbau und Gabel eher 25% Sag, mag es leicht straffer und stabiler im mittleren Federweg. Zusätzlich hat man etwas mehr Reserven für dicke Brocken. Mit ca. 90kg (komplett mit Ausrüstung) habe ich 140 PSI und den Spitfire-Base-Tune HSC 2, HSR 2, LSC 10, LSR 14. So hatte der Hinterbau ein sehr feines Ansprechen, aber noch leicht spürbares Wippen. Nach etwas experimentieren habe ich LSC 12 und LSR 16, also jeweils um 2 Klicks erhöht. So erhalte ich die Sensibilität und habe das Wippen auf ein Minimum reduziert. Seitdem bin ich sehr happy, da diese Einstellung wunderbar auf meine hiesigen Mittelgebirgs-Trails mit gemischten Bodenverhältnissen passt. Die beiliegenden Volume-Spacer habe ich nicht verbaut, da mir die Progression bislang sehr gut gepasst hat. Sollte ich dieses Jahr mehr sprunglastige Parks fahren wird man sehen ob das nötig ist, oder ob nicht etwas mehr Luftdruck plus mehr HSC und HSR auch passt.



-MIK- schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche ich doch noch einmal euren Rat. Hatte zwar vorhin geschrieben, dass ich mit mehr Low Speed Druck- und Zugstufendämpfung das Wackeln weg bekommen habe, habe ich aber nicht.  Mein Problem stellt sich wie folgt dar:
> Wenn es Berg ab etwas schneller zugeht, dann spüre ich in schnellen Kurven eine Unruhe im ganzen Bike. Das endet darin, dass der Lenker teilweise hin und her schlägt. Es fühlt sich wie ein aufschaukeln an. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat nichts Spiel und alle Schrauben sind korrekt angezogen. Daher vermute ich einen Fehler im Setup.
> Hat wer einen Tipp?


Ich würde es mal mit etwas mehr Luftdruck im Dämpfer versuchen, anstatt die Dämpfung zu massiv reinzudrehen. Der Base-Tune ist schon sehr gut und in den meisten Erfahrungsberichten reichten 2 bis 3 Klicks mehr LSC und LSR für einen "stabileren" mittleren Federweg aus. Gut möglich dass Du schon zu überdämpft unterwegs bist. Was den Durschlagschutz betrifft müsste man wohl mit den Spacern etwas experimentieren.
Dazu liest sich das für mich eher wie eine suboptimal (ebenfalls überdämpft) eingestellte Gabel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2014)

An der Gabel habe ich die Zugstufe relativ langsam eingestellt (habe gerade die Klicks nicht parat) und auch in der Low Speed Druckstufe etwas mehr an Dämpfung gegeben. Die Gabel fahre ich mit 20% Sag, habe bereits überlegt auf 25% zu gehen und den letzten Volume Spacer zu verbauen, einer ist schon drin. Gestern hatte ich das erste Mal den Federweg komplett ausgenutzt, wobei? Keine Ahnung, war nix großes gesprungen. 

Am Dämpfer ist der Base Tune = dem Auslieferungs Tune von Cane Creek, alles auf Mitte. Da ich in dem Tune bereits beim Boardsteingehüpfe fast den ganzen Federweg am Dämpfer aufgebraucht habe, habe ich die Highspeed Druckstufendämpfung erhöht. Nun bleiben noch gute 15mm Restfederweg nach einer Tour mit etwas Gespringe.

Also gut, wenn ich Deinen Rat richtig interpretiere... alles noch einmal auf Anfang und neu austesten.


----------



## NoStyle (13. März 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> ... Also gut, wenn ich Deinen Rat richtig interpretiere... alles noch einmal auf Anfang und neu austesten.


Jein - vorrausgesetzt der Dämpfer ist einwandfrei 

Ich würde alle Einstellungen auf Null drehen. Du bestimmst zuerst den Sag über Luftdruck. Erst danach werden die Base-Tunes eingestellt, mit meiner eventuellen Empfehlung von 2 bis 3 Klicks mehr LSC, LSR (für einen stabileren mittleren Federweg) -> aber bitte testen! Sollte sich z.B. am Sag etwas ändern würde ich zuerst über Luftdruck ausgleichen. An Dämpfereinstellungen würde ich so weiterverfahren: So viel Dämpfung wie nötig, aber insgesamt so wenig wie möglich! Nur so bleibt der Hinterbau schön aktiv und wird nicht überdämpft! Solltest Du dann doch öfters Durchschläge haben, oder gefühlt zuviel Federweg nutzen, baust Du einen Spacer ein - und das ganze Spiel beginnt wieder von vorne ... 

So hab ich das beim Spitfire gemacht und kam direkt zu sehr guten Ergebnissen, zumal die Base-Tunes schon reichlich getestet wurden und mehr als nur Orientierung sind.


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. März 2014)

Und nicht davor zurückscheuen den Spacer einzubauen. Keith hat ja im MTBR Forum gesagt, dass er selber 2(!) kleine extra Spacer fährt.


----------



## -MIK- (13. März 2014)

Bei 94kg nackelisch den großen und die zwei kleinen oder direkt beide großen?


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. März 2014)

Man sollte da auch mit ausprobieren ran gehen:
Sag einstellen + base tune.
Such dir einen Drop Sprung oder sontiges und fahr ihn -> zu viel Federweg -> mehr HSC
Wenn du ziemlich am Ende von der HSC bist, lieber nen kleinen Spacer rein und wieder mit SAG + base tune anfangen

Das ganze solange bis es passt und du nicht die Dämpfung komplett zu fahren musst. Aber da mag es auch jeder anders. Ich hätte halt gerne noch ein paar Reserven in der HSC, wenn ich dann mal im Bikepark bin. Da kann man ja nicht eben mal den Spacer tauschen.

Hab in meinem alten Rahmen auch schon das Volumen verkleinern müssen, damit es mir passt.

Nochmal das Zitat von Keith:
"Sounds like you would benefit from adding a volume reduction spacer or 2. It's a 2 minute tool free job to open the shock up and add the spacer ring in there, and it will increase the progession of the shock so that it feels more bottomless. I personally run more volume reduction spacers than the base tune as I prefer to run a bit less damping and have a nice lively feel, but don't want to bottom out."


----------



## NoStyle (13. März 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Man sollte da auch mit ausprobieren ran gehen:
> Sag einstellen + base tune.
> Such dir einen Drop Sprung oder sontiges und fahr ihn -> zu viel Federweg -> mehr HSC
> Wenn du ziemlich am Ende von der HSC bist, lieber nen kleinen Spacer rein und wieder mit SAG + base tune anfangen
> ...


Richtig was Andreas.blub sagt! Zum Einen hängt es vom CCDB-Typ ab - meiner braucht erstmal keine Spacer, die VX bzw. die CS wohl schon. Hier können bei Bedarf jeweils weitere hinzu gefügt werden.

Zum Anderen kann ich mich nur wiederholen: So viel Dämpfung wie nötig, aber insgesamt so wenig wie möglich! Die Base-Tunes sind alle relativ neutral/mittig in ihrer Einstellung, das hat schon Gründe. Gleiches gilt auch für die Gabel. Da muss man einfach viel probieren.

Das wichtigste ist der richtige Sag/Luftdruck mit allen Einstellungen genullt!!! Das ist wie mit Stahlfeder: Stimmt die Federhärte nicht kann das die Druckstufe eigentlich nicht mehr richten! Wenn man zuviel Druck/Zugstufe fährt lähmt man die Federung erheblich und bekommt kein aktives Fahrwerk mehr. Racer z.B. fahren eher straffe Fahrwerke, d.h. zunächst, dass sie oft weniger Sag und somit höhere Luftdrücke/Federhärten fahren und nicht die Dämpfung voll reindrehen, nur damit bestimmte Druckwerte nicht überschritten werden ... 
Nur so als Beispiel: Mein Evolver-ISX4 im Spitfire hat nahezu die gleiche Dämpfungscharakteristik über den gesamten Federweg wie der CCDB. Dem Evolver reichten 120 PSI in der Hauptkammer und der Mindestdruck im Piggy. Mein CCDB brauchte mindestens 130 PSI (bei 90 kg) ohne jegliche Dämpfung, um nicht im Sag jenseits der 30% zu versinken. Jetzt bin ich bei 140 PSI und habe kein wirklich straffes Fahrwerk. Die Base-Tunes von Spitfire und Rune sind übrigens identisch, mit Ausnahme des Spacers für´s Rune. Da kommen mir 125 PSI für ein ähnliches Körpergewicht schon etwas wenig vor ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. März 2014)

ich bin mit meinen 90kg fahrfertig auch bei 135-140psi.

Habe gerade noch 2 kleine Spacer extra eingesetzt. Werde morgen testen.

Edit:
Mit den 2 Spacern jetzt deutlich besser. Konnte heute alles mit 2 Turns HSC fahren und war nie am Ende vom Federweg. Genug Reserven für den Bikepark sollte ich jetzt haben.


----------



## -MIK- (15. März 2014)

Moin moin zusammen,

kennt von euch wer die Drehmomente für die Dämpferschrauben? Würde 10 und 12Nm vermuten aber habe nirgends etwas darüber gefunden.

LG


----------



## embee (15. März 2014)

15Nm max for the rear 8mm shock bolt (through rear triangle), and 8Nm for the front shock 8mm axle.

Hab's von mtbr glaub ich. Posting von Keith himself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -MIK- (15. März 2014)

Danke schööön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (18. März 2014)

Servus zusammen. Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe / Rat.
Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit ob ich mir das RUNE zulegen soll. Eigentlich gefällts mir sehr gut nur leider kann ich nirgendwo in der Nähe probefahren / sitzen.
Nach Studium der Geometrietabellen ist der Rahmen von Reach und Radstand eher kurz. etwa ähnlich wie ein Alutech fanes und erstaunlicherweise nicht sehr viel anders als mein altes Canyon Torque von 2009.
1 Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Rune in sehr steilem Gelände und wie gut ist die Laufruhe?
2 Ist die Länge der Kettenstreben mit den Ausfallenden eigentlich variabel oder "nur" der Lenkwinkel?
3 Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Float X CTD Kashima BV.
4 Gibts jemanden zum probesitzen/fahren: Entweder Grossraum München oder Zentralschweiz / Luzern

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. März 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe / Rat.
> Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit ob ich mir das RUNE zulegen soll. Eigentlich gefällts mir sehr gut nur leider kann ich nirgendwo in der Nähe probefahren / sitzen.
> Nach Studium der Geometrietabellen ist der Rahmen von Reach und Radstand eher kurz. etwa ähnlich wie ein Alutech fanes und erstaunlicherweise nicht sehr viel anders als mein altes Canyon Torque von 2009.
> 1 Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Rune in sehr steilem Gelände und wie gut ist die Laufruhe?
> ...


Ich fahre in der Neutral Stellung:

1) Besser als bei meinem Speci Enduro. Denke liegt an den etwas längeren Kettenstreben + flachem Lenkwinkel. Gleichzeitig ist mein Cockpit deutlich tiefer (Steuerrohr 2,5cm kürzer). Bügelt 

2) Siehe GeoTabelle. Ist Variabel. Steilere Winkel = kürzere KS.

3) Fahre DBair

4) NRW (Raum Köln)


----------



## JansonJanson (18. März 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe / Rat.
> Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit ob ich mir das RUNE zulegen soll. Eigentlich gefällts mir sehr gut nur leider kann ich nirgendwo in der Nähe probefahren / sitzen.
> Nach Studium der Geometrietabellen ist der Rahmen von Reach und Radstand eher kurz. etwa ähnlich wie ein Alutech fanes und erstaunlicherweise nicht sehr viel anders als mein altes Canyon Torque von 2009.
> 1 Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Rune in sehr steilem Gelände und wie gut ist die Laufruhe?
> ...



Reach / Radstand eher kurz? mein XL Frame hat mehr Radstand als mein Demo ...  
Kenn mich aber auch nur mit dem XL sehr gut aus, drunter k.a.

1. zufrieden - sehr! Steiles Gelände kommt aber auch immer auf die Gabel an, die gut die Druckstufen arbeiten, da würde ich es nicht auf den Rahmen beziehen. Laufruhe ... 1a - mag aber auch am "LKW" Radstand bei mir liegen. Aber, finde es nicht träge!
2. Länge Kettenstrebe könntest Du theoretische über die 27,5Zoll Ausfallenden um 1cm verlängern, wenn dies gewollt ist.
3. CCDBAir ... Top!
4. Leider nein ...


----------



## -MIK- (18. März 2014)

Also mit dem Kurz kann ich uch net verstehen, mein L Rahmen hat einen längeren Radstand als das Torque DHX.

Kann mich da den Vorrednern nur anschließen:
1.) Neue Liebe gefunden, mit dem Ding wird man so unglaublich mutig
2.) Man kann den Radstand nicht ändern
3.) CCDB Air XV CS... nie wieder was anderes. Berg ab saugt sich das Ding auf dem Boden fest und im CS Modus geht es Berg auf sehr gut
4.) Könnte auch nur NRW Raum Remscheid anbieten.

P.S.: Gabel Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air *sabber*


----------



## culoduro (18. März 2014)

2.  s. o.  und siehe Geo Tabelle, Kettenstrebenlänge ändert sich mit Flip Chips! 
4. Aschau im Chiemgau


----------



## martin82 (19. März 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten! Bin langsam vom Rune überzeugt, muss mich wohl irgendwo vermessen haben bzw. muss nochmal nachkontrollieren. Bin 1,76cm, ca 84cm SL, werde wohl ein M nehmen.


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten! Bin langsam vom Rune überzeugt, muss mich wohl irgendwo vermessen haben bzw. muss nochmal nachkontrollieren. Bin 1,76cm, ca 84cm SL, werde wohl ein M nehmen.


Würde ich auch empfehlen.
Also kurz sind die V2 Banshees eigentlich alle nicht. Das relativ durchschnittliche Oberrohr soll nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass Reach und Radstand durch den steilen Sitzwinkel und sehr flachen Lenkwinkel eher lang ausfallen.
Im Anhang hast Du nochmal ne Geo-Tabelle ...


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. März 2014)

Hier meins:






Bremsleitung und Schaltzug hinten noch was lang, da keine Olive mehr da und fahren wollen 
Neuer LRS wird diese Woche bestellt und X01 auch. Hoffe dann an den 14kg zu kratzen.

Hab jetzt 2 kleine Spacer extra im CCDB drin und konnte dadurch 2 Turns HSC rausnehmen und hab sogar noch ein bischen mehr Reserve. Passt!


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. März 2014)

Noch einmal die Dämpferfrage:

Irgendjemand hier herinnen fährt ja das Rune mit dem Monarch. Werde ich mit dem M/M Tune glücklich, wenn ich den Monarch nehme? ach, diese Entscheidungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Noch einmal die Dämpferfrage:
> 
> Irgendjemand hier herinnen fährt ja das Rune mit dem Monarch. Werde ich mit dem M/M Tune glücklich, wenn ich den Monarch nehme? ach, diese Entscheidungen.



Das sollte passen, wobei ich für mich persönlich wohl eher M/H nehmen würde ... Aufgrund Gewicht.


----------



## nsc (20. März 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier herinnen fährt ja das Rune mit dem Monarch. Werde ich mit dem M/M Tune glücklich, wenn ich den Monarch nehme? ach, diese Entscheidungen.


Keith hat bei mtbr mal was zu den Tune beim Monarch geschrieben:


nsc schrieb:


> Monarch Plus RC3?
> 
> Schau mal hier http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...-thread-821649-post10146877.html#post10146877 und hier http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...-thread-821649-post10146151.html#post10146151 da stand was zum Tune.


----------



## Schreiner (20. März 2014)

Ich habe eben die erste Ausfahrt mit dem CCDB Air CS hinter mir.
Hatte vorher den Fox drin und ab und an den CCDB Coil.
Muss sagen der air steht dem Coil in nix nach, saugeiler Dämpfer, so ein Luftfahrwerk kannte ich bis Heute nicht.


Bin mal gespannt ob ich den Fox um Gewicht zu sparen jemals wieder einbau, ich denke die 300g sind bestens investiert.

Zudem erste Ausfahrt mit 1 mal 10. Habe das One 42er Ritzel hinten drauf. Feine Sache, Schaltung muss ich nochmal etwas jsutieren aber ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so gut passt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. März 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Keith hat bei mtbr mal was zu den Tune beim Monarch geschrieben:


Ja das habe ich eh gefunden. Keith empfiehlt ja m compression und L rebound, was doch bedeuten müsste, dass der M langsamer ausfedert, oder ist das umgekehrt? Hmmm. Ist die M Zugstufe eh schnell genug? 72kg


----------



## TheMicha (20. März 2014)

Ich fahre den Monarch Plus in M/M im Rune und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Zugstufe habe ich allerdings ziemlich weit in Richtung "langsam" gedreht. Viele Klicks sind da nicht mehr über. Generell fahre ich aber gerne etwas langsamere Zugstufen am Dämpfer als an der Gabel. Was mir nicht so gefällt ist das die Zugstufe bei schnellen Schlägen (Wurzelteppichen etc.) gerne etwas schneller sein könnte. Nehme ich hier Zugstufendämpfung weg, kickt der Hinterbau allerdings bei Sprüngen etwas zu stark. Gegebenenfalls könnte man hier mit ein paar Shims evtl. Abhilfe schaffen. Die Highspeeddruckstufe passt mir 1A. Lowpseeddruckstufe könnte einen Tick stärker sein.
Das soll nicht heißen das der Dämpfer im Rune schlecht ist. Im Gegenteil! Ich finde ihn super. Nur ist noch etwas Potential vorhanden.


----------



## Heimo (21. März 2014)

Hallo GT,
meine klare Empfehlung zur Mattoc passend ist, nimm einen CCDB Air. Das Einstellen ist nicht so kompliziert wie es klingt.
Preislich sollte sich was Gebrauchtes finden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. März 2014)

Heimo schrieb:


> meine klare Empfehlung zur Mattoc passend ist, nimm einen CCDB Air.



+1

Das Ding ist jeden Cent und jedes Gramm wert.


----------



## P3 Killa (22. März 2014)

So gestern war nun die erste Testfahrt mit meinem Rune 2.0 Aufbau. Dem Rune wurde jetzt ein leichter aber haltbarer 650B Laufradsatz und die neue Manitou Mattoc spendiert. Nach den ersten Abfahrten hab ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen und mein Rune und ich erleben unseren zweiten Frühling. Schnell waren alle Überlegungen auf ein Spitfire zu wechseln verflogen und ich hab mich neu verliebt. Ich bin überraschender weiße der Meinung das ich einen Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B spüren kann, und es fühlt sich in keinem fall schlechter an, im Gegenteil. Ich für mich bin begeistert! Wir haben immer wieder unsere Räder getauscht um einen direkteren Vergleich zu haben und waren beide sehr beeindruckt wie leicht mein Rune rollt und wie es ruhiger über Hindernisse rollt. Ob es jetzt an den 650B Laufrädern liegt oder auch einfach die Mattoc im Vergleich zur Lyrik schöner arbeitet kann ich nicht sagen, aber als Fazit steht fest, der Umbau hat sich nur gelohnt und hat das Bike für mich nochmal deutlich aufgewertet.


----------



## culoduro (22. März 2014)

@P3 Killa
Wie findest Du das Rune denn von der Tretlagerhöhe her und vom "im bike sitzen" Gefühl nach dem 650B Umbau?
Welche Chips (26/ 650B?) und welche Flip Chip Einstellung fährst Du?


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2014)

Wenn ich darauf antworten darf: Beim ersten Aufsitzen in der 65° Einstellung fühlte sich der Bock recht hoch an. Relativ schnell verflog dieses Gefühl allerdings und ich fühle mich sehr wohl. Die Tretlagerhöhe finde ich super, bei gleicher Kurbelarbmlänge setzte ich viel weniger auf als mit meinem alten Bike (26" und 1cm tiefer liegendes Tretlager).


----------



## Schreiner (22. März 2014)

65° ist die steile einstellung also das Loch in den flip chips unten?


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2014)

Nein, Loch oben von den Chips.


----------



## Schreiner (22. März 2014)

ähm klar oben, ich depp. Steile Winkel also.


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. März 2014)

Schreiner schrieb:


> ähm klar oben, ich depp. Steile Winkel also.



Hihi, wieder falsch 

Heute wieder 3 irrsinnig geniale Stunden mit dem Rune! Herrlich! Sommerwetter und so ein Flitzradl, geilooooooo! 

Achso, es wurde jezt ein Monarch... Sollte wohl morgen/übermorgen eintrudeln und am Wochenende wird dann getestet! M/M bei 73kg (verdammt, es sollten 70 sein!). Ich denke das wird passen...


----------



## P3 Killa (22. März 2014)

Flache Einstellung. Genau so fahr ich es auch, und es ist einfach genial. Mir war ebenfalls das Tretlager zu tief und ich hatte sehr oft Kontakt mit dem Boden. Jetzt ist das Geschichte. Hatte heute auch wieder eine schöne runde, nur leider bin ich ganz am Ende der Tour in einem steilen Wurzelfeld abgenagen. Jetzt hab ich erst mal eine offene Hand und einen Tischtennisball großen knubbel am Knie...


----------



## Schreiner (22. März 2014)

Dir erstmal gute besserung, hoffe es ist nichts schlimmeres.

Ich geh nachher erstmal in keller und schau mir die chips nochmal an.

Hab erst ganz steil dann ganz flach getestet und fahr jetzt die neutral mit 26 zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. März 2014)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> So gestern war nun die erste Testfahrt mit meinem Rune 2.0 Aufbau. Dem Rune wurde jetzt ein leichter aber haltbarer 650B Laufradsatz und die neue Manitou Mattoc spendiert. Nach den ersten Abfahrten hab ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen und mein Rune und ich erleben unseren zweiten Frühling. Schnell waren alle Überlegungen auf ein Spitfire zu wechseln verflogen und ich hab mich neu verliebt. Ich bin überraschender weiße der Meinung das ich einen Unterschied zwischen 26" und 650B spüren kann, und es fühlt sich in keinem fall schlechter an, im Gegenteil. Ich für mich bin begeistert! Wir haben immer wieder unsere Räder getauscht um einen direkteren Vergleich zu haben und waren beide sehr beeindruckt wie leicht mein Rune rollt und wie es ruhiger über Hindernisse rollt. Ob es jetzt an den 650B Laufrädern liegt oder auch einfach die Mattoc im Vergleich zur Lyrik schöner arbeitet kann ich nicht sagen, aber als Fazit steht fest, der Umbau hat sich nur gelohnt und hat das Bike für mich nochmal deutlich aufgewertet.


Erstmal gute Besserung!!! 

Zum Unterschied 26" vs. 650B:
Ich würde mal nach meiner Erfahrung behaupten: Das hat mit der Federung nichts zu tun, sondern tatsächlich mit dem leichteren Überroll-Verhalten der 650Bs! Ich habe damals, beim ersten Ausritt mit 650B am Wochenende (Samstags mit 26", Sonntags mit 650B), am Spitfire auf den gleichen Trails sehrwohl weniger Federweg benötigt. Für mich ein klares Zeichen erhöhter Laufruhe durch den größeren Laufrad-Durchmesser. Das ca. 10 mm höhere Tretlager habe ich nur kurz auf Asphalt bemerkt - auf dem Trail ist mir das seitdem nie wieder aufgefallen. Wobei das Spitfire eh sehr tief ist und jetzt für mich die optimale Höhe hat.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. März 2014)

Ich frage einfach mal hier nach! Vielleicht finde ich hier die Antwort

Als Nachfolger stehen bei mir das Knolly Chillcotin und das Banshee RuneV2 auf der Liste der Allzweckwaffe. Hat schon jemand beides gefahren und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## stefanjansch (24. März 2014)

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand 650er Ausfaller + Achse über und würd die Verkaufen?


----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ich frage einfach mal hier nach! Vielleicht finde ich hier die Antwort
> 
> Als Nachfolger stehen bei mir das Knolly Chillcotin und das Banshee RuneV2 auf der Liste der Allzweckwaffe. Hat schon jemand beides gefahren und kann was dazu sagen?


Ich bin bisher noch kein Knolly gefahren, aber theoretisch gibt es ganz bestimmt kein "besser" oder "schlechter". Von beiden liesst man überall fast nahezu nur positives, egal ob Performance oder Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit!
Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Hinterbauten und Geometrien dürfte es Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten geben - und das sollte man über eine Probefahrt herausfinden. Ich persönlich finde die richtige Geometrie und Sizing inzwischen viel wichtiger als Hinterbau X oder Y verus Z. Dafür sind alle schon länger zu ausgeklügelt, nebst vieler passender Dämpfer und Tunings ... 

Falls 650B für Dich eine zukünftige Option ist, würde ich mir das Knolly Warden mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. März 2014)

Also beim knolly machte ich nur bergauf ne probefahrt und fand es ging ordentlich vorwärts im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen. 
Ein freund fuhr es bergab und konnte keinen Unterschied zu meinem fahrwerk mit 180mm feststellen. 


Diese saison werde ich meins ja noch halten, aber ich will mich schonmal über die beiden informieren. Ich möchte halt auf touren etwas flotter vorran kommen und die bestmöglichen reserven für Parks haben. Besteht die Möglichkeit die Runes zu testen?

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## NoStyle (25. März 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Also beim knolly machte ich nur bergauf ne probefahrt und fand es ging ordentlich vorwärts im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen.
> Ein freund fuhr es bergab und konnte keinen Unterschied zu meinem fahrwerk mit 180mm feststellen.
> 
> 
> Diese saison werde ich meins ja noch halten, aber ich will mich schonmal über die beiden informieren. Ich möchte halt auf touren etwas flotter vorran kommen und die bestmöglichen reserven für Parks haben. Besteht die Möglichkeit die Runes zu testen?


Edith: Sorry, mein I-Net hatte gestern Probleme ...

Ich würde hier mal fragen ob es Rune-Rider in Deiner Nähe zwecks Probefahrt gibt! 
Es gibt wohl auch schon einige Händler mit Banshees zum testfahren, hab aber leider keine aktuelle Liste ...


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. März 2014)

ok danke!

welche Größe wird denn für 1,84m und SL von 89cm empfohlen? Falls ich doch früher irgendwo günstig dran käme... das Knolly passte mir in M gut, mein Torque wird in L und 45mm vorbau gefahren.


----------



## NoStyle (25. März 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ok danke!
> 
> welche Größe wird denn für 1,84m und SL von 89cm empfohlen? Falls ich es doch früher irgendwo günstigdran käme... das Knolly passte mir in M gut, mein Torque wird in L und 45mm vorbau gefahren.


Ich denke es wird Dir mehrheitlich L empfohlen. Dann kannst Du noch mit einer kurzen Vorbaulänge spielen.


----------



## culoduro (25. März 2014)

Schliess ich mich an, fahre L bei 183 und 89 SL, mit 40er Vorbau. Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (25. März 2014)

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## termaltake (27. März 2014)

: P


----------



## termaltake (27. März 2014)

XL = 14.5 kg


----------



## ruckse (27. März 2014)

Schönes Rad, auch ein Raw XL so wie meines, aber hast Du den Dämpfer nicht verkehrt montiert, so wie hier:


----------



## termaltake (28. März 2014)

No, no, accecs fáciles a dia

y gracias: D


----------



## culoduro (28. März 2014)

eso si - pero has probado compresion completa sin aire? functiona sin collision con el freno?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (28. März 2014)

si si si si si

No Hay Problema de aire empy


----------



## Frog (31. März 2014)

ich wollte das ja als erstes nicht schreiben...peinlich...aber! Habe am WE mal die Luftkammer von CCDB air abgezogen und nach über 1Jahr mal nach zusehen ob wirklich der blaue Ring von Werk aus verbaut war (war damals die Antwort).....natürlich nicht!
Fahr z Z. eine Fox (das blockieren hat schon was) bin aber mal gespannt ob ich die verkleinerte Luftkammer spüre.


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. März 2014)

So, habe nun übers Wochenende ~2000hm mit dem Monarch Plus RC3 im Rune gemacht (Tune M/M). Zwischen den drei Stufen merke ich nicht viel bis kaum einen Unterschied. Bergauf merkt man, dass der Dämpfer im "Firm" Modus schon straffer ist, aber es ist wie beim CTD eigtl. nicht nötig umzustellen. Der Hinterbau des Rune funktioniert bergauf auch mit offenem Dämpfer hervorragend! 

Bergab fühlt es sich nach etwas mehr Federweg an als mit dem CTD. Ich bin den Monarch die selbe Abfahrt einmal mit 30% Sag und einmal mit 20-22% (so genau ist das ja auch nicht...) gefahren. Beides ist gut. Alles in allem ist's etwas weniger straff und mehr Bügeleisen. Ich könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass das besser ist. Abfahrtsorientierter halt... 

Der Monarch ist recht nahe am Kage, finde ich.


----------



## JansonJanson (31. März 2014)

So und um weiter mal die Dämpferdiskussion zu befeuern, werde ab der Woche nen Fox Float X haben, 
ab und an mal was neues, und testen 
Erfahrung gibts natürlich immer, sobald möglich....


----------



## JansonJanson (1. April 2014)

So ... Fox Float X ist eingebaut. 
Was habt ihr denn so für psi im Fox Float X ?
Brauch mit meinen 100kg fahrfertig ca. 250psi ...
Dazu gab es noch einen 38mm Rise Lenker von Joystick....


----------



## P3 Killa (2. April 2014)

Hier wird ja schon wieder fleißig gebastelt. Ich werde mich heute mal dran machen meine neuen XTR Trail Bremsgriffe mit meinen Saint Sätteln zu kombinieren. 
Am Montag geht's dann ins Fichtelgebirge um mal die Gabel und 650B in ruppigerem Gelände zu testen als ich hier habe.


----------



## Brainspiller (2. April 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ich wollte das ja als erstes nicht schreiben...peinlich...aber! Habe am WE mal die Luftkammer von CCDB air abgezogen und nach über 1Jahr mal nach zusehen ob wirklich der blaue Ring von Werk aus verbaut war (war damals die Antwort).....natürlich nicht!
> Fahr z Z. eine Fox (das blockieren hat schon was) bin aber mal gespannt ob ich die verkleinerte Luftkammer spüre.


 
Das habe ich neulich auch mal gemacht.
Welche Kammer hast du denn drauf?
Ich habe die normale Kammer (nicht XV) und merke den Unterschied deutlich.
Habe einen großen Spacer eingebaut, der ist so grob 1cm breit.
War jetzt erst einmal fahren, aber ich denke ich bleibe dabei.

@P3 Killa:
Wäre interessant da nochmal nen Kommetar zu kriegen.
Unterschied 650b und 26.
Das Tretlager kommt ja schon ein gutes Stück höher, merkt man das nicht?
Also abgesehen von weniger Aufsetzern?


----------



## Frog (3. April 2014)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Das habe ich neulich auch mal gemacht.
> Welche Kammer hast du denn drauf?
> Ich habe die normale Kammer (nicht XV) und merke den Unterschied deutlich.
> Habe einen großen Spacer eingebaut, der ist so grob 1cm breit.
> ...


----------



## martin82 (3. April 2014)

Servus,
kann mir jemand sagen wie fest die Ausfallenden am Rune angezogen werden sollen. Habe auf die schnelle keine Infos gefunden...


----------



## martin82 (3. April 2014)

sorry, browserprobleme doppeltgemoppelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (3. April 2014)

keith sagt:

"max 15Nm for the back 8mm shock bolt into RT, 8Nm for front 8mm shock axle... corrected that now. Thanks for questioning!"


----------



## -MIK- (3. April 2014)

Das sind die Anzugsmomente für den Dämpfer, Martin braucht aber die Ausfallenden. Ich meine das sind 12nm, gucke aber daheim noch einmal nach.


----------



## NoStyle (3. April 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Servus,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie fest die Ausfallenden am Rune angezogen werden sollen. Habe auf die schnelle keine Infos gefunden...


Bisschen blaues/mittleres Loctide und handfest angezogen reicht. Hält bei mir seit 14 Monaten ...
Diese Anzugsmomente für den Dämpfer alleine finde ich schon arg hoch bzw. fest. Das mache ich ebenfalls nur handfest (= ca. 5 bis 6Nm) - auch hier löst sich nichts ...


----------



## martin82 (4. April 2014)

So, mein erster Probeaufbau... sind noch ein paar Provisorische Sachen dran aber mir gefällts schon sehr gut und der "Probesitz" hat sich gut angefühlt 





jetzt aber noch ein Frage: ich habe vorne 2 fach: 22 - 36: auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schleift die Kette quasi an der Kettenstrebe, gibts da irgendeine Lösung oder kann ich das 22er vergessen?
Anbei ein Foto


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. April 2014)

Ich bin anfangs auch kurz mit 22er gefahren. Bei mir ist sich's ausgegangen. Allerdings in der "hohen und kurzen" Position. neutral, so wie du, habe ich nicht getestet. Wenn du am Bike sitzt streift es auch?


----------



## martin82 (4. April 2014)

kurze Testrunde gedreht... soweit alles super. 22er KB geht auch, schleift ein wenig ab dem 7ten Ritzel hinten, das ist aber quasi wurscht. gleich gibts dann ne richtige Testrunde


----------



## NoStyle (4. April 2014)

Ist beim Spitfire auch so. Je nach Flip-Chip-Setting schleift die Kette unterhalb des Yokes auf 22 vorne und den 3 kleinsten Ritzeln der Kassette. Ich habe mir da eine "Gardena/C-Guide"-Führung gebastelt, dann stört´s nicht, führt und schützt ...


----------



## culoduro (4. April 2014)

Mal 650B Laufräder ins Rune eingebaut probeweise. Mit 26"er dropouts und im slack setting. 2.4er Ardent EX TR dreht sich zwar, hat aber nur 1-2mm Luft. 2.3 Rock Razor hat so 7-8 mm Luft zu den Querverstrebungen, aber auch nur 2 mm zwischen Seitenstollen und den vertikalen Streben im Hinterbau. hmmm...
Nochmal den Ardent 2.25 versuchen, sehr gross ist der Unterschied zum 2.4er Ibex dann aber wohl nicht mehr...
Schade. Die längeren Ausfallenden will ich eher nicht.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. April 2014)

So heute kurze Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Dämpfer gemacht.
Bis jetzt soweit gut, der Climb Modus ist mir am ehesten aufgefallen.
Werde den Druck noch bissl erhöhen, um zu sehen wie es dann alles so ist.
Bergab war es bis jetzt auch keine böse Überraschung, eher positiv.
So wie es da steht, 13,88kg - fürs Protokoll.
greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (4. April 2014)

Schön! Schön grün!  Die orangen Felgen stören.


----------



## JansonJanson (4. April 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Schön! Schön grün!  Die orangen Felgen stören.



Auf der anderen Seite sinds grün


----------



## Schreiner (5. April 2014)

Ich habe an meinem Rune jetzt 1 mal 10 mit dem One 42er Ritzel und einem 30 NW Kettenblatt von Race Face.
Ich hab für die Alpen noch das 22er als Notnagel drauf gelassen.

Habe diese Woche aufm Lokal DH allerdings einmal die Kette verloren, wollte dann antreten und hab mich fast lang gemacht bei ordentlichem Tempo.

Was passt denn für ne Kefü, für einfach wo ich mit wenig Aufwand für nen 1000HM Anstieg eventuell trotzdem von Hand die Kette umlegen könnte. Brauch ich vermutlich nur zwei dreimal im Jahr da ich wegen Nachwuchs momentan nimmer zu viel weg komme und meistens nur zuhause fahr.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. April 2014)

Wieso will keiner mein Rune kaufen?


----------



## DAKAY (5. April 2014)

Weil's mir zu klein is


----------



## svenson69 (11. April 2014)

So,seit gestern bin ich auch ein Rune-Besitzer



Rahmen-----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.M
Gabel--------------Bos Deville 160mm
Laufräder -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse-----------Shimano Saint 180mm + 160 Scheiben
Schaltwerk-------Sram XO Short
Kassette----------Sram pg-970 11-23 (wird erstmal gegen eine 11-34 gewechselt)
Kurbelsatz-------Truvative Descendant 170mm/36 Renthal Kettenblatt
Trigger------------Sram X9
Pedale------------Nc-17 Sudpin III X-line
Lenker------------Renthal Fatbar
Vorbau------------Syncros Superforce
Steuersatz-------Cane creek Angleset ZS44 oben Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze------Kind Shock Dropzone 125mm (ist unterwegs)
Sattel-------------Selle Italia SLR flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--Token
Griffe------------Odi Ruffian
Reifen---------- Continental Baron BCC 2.3
Kette------------Kmc X9SL gold
Kettenführung-E.13 Trs+ Single
Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F/Continental Mtb-light

Gewicht (so wie abgebildet) 13,6kg

Und wenn wieder Geld da ist wird der komplette Antieb getauscht.Weiß nur noch nicht gegen was.Irgendwelche Vorschläge??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (11. April 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> So,seit gestern bin ich auch ein Rune-Besitzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt echt ganz schön lang gegrübelt wo Du dein Bike so leicht bekommen hast, bis mir aufviel, das ja noch kein Dropper post drin ist ... 
Aber sehr geiler Aufbau! 
Weisst du, was dein LRS wiegt?
Hab selber ne Tune King / Kong MK am DH Bike, und der Unterschied zum alten DH LRS im Gewicht war schon heftig ...


----------



## martin82 (11. April 2014)

So heute endlich mal ne gebührende Testrund à 1400hm mit dem Rune gedreht. Hat mir gut gefallen. Bergaufperformance / Sitzposition ist super, bergab auch.
An dieser Stelle Danke an KomKing für die Schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## svenson69 (12. April 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Weisst du, was dein LRS wiegt?


1648g


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. April 2014)

es ist nicht zufällig nächste Woche Probesitzen bzw. Probefahren möglich in Bischofsmais? Werden da über Ostern sein. 
Wegen der Rahmengröße müsste ich halt noch genau wissen was mir zusagt...


----------



## P3 Killa (13. April 2014)

Ich werde denke ich mindestens einen Tag da sein. Mein Rune ist Größe M. Wenn du mich sehen solltest kannst du gerne testen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. April 2014)

das wäre ein echt feiner Zug von Dir!  Erkennst mich an der roten Gabel, falls du mich siehst 
Habe gestern schon das Tyee gefahren da passte mir auch M...


----------



## svenson69 (17. April 2014)

So endlich fahrbereit



Im Moment nur für geradeaus und abwärts gedacht.Da null Kondition!
Gewicht: 14,01kg


----------



## Mr.A (17. April 2014)

schick schick, und gutes Gewicht


----------



## martin82 (17. April 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> So endlich fahrbereit
> Im Moment nur für geradeaus und abwärts gedacht.Da null Kondition!
> Gewicht: 14,01kg


ab wie soll es abwärts gehen wenn du nicht bergauf fährst ??  vielleicht doch ein zweites KB montieren... 
schönes Rune


----------



## svenson69 (17. April 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> ab wie soll es abwärts gehen wenn du nicht bergauf fährst ??  vielleicht doch ein zweites KB montieren...
> schönes Rune


Ich lass mich fahren oder ich schieb hoch
Das zweite KB würde auch nichts bringen,mit der jetzigen Ausdauer/Kondition komm ich da auch nicht hoch
Noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (17. April 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Im Moment nur für geradeaus und abwärts gedacht.Da null Kondition!


Das kenne ich, geht mir auch zur Zeit so (aber nicht mehr lange ). Ein sehr schönes Rune hast du, der Stealth-Rahmen hat was!


----------



## svenson69 (20. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
da ich zum ersten mal einen CCDB Air CS im Bike habe und ich mich nicht wirklich mit dem Teil auskenne(er hat mich bis jetzt nie intressiert),hätte ich mal ein paar fragen an die Runefahrer.
Bei welchen Druck fahrt ihr mit welchem Gewicht?
wiegt hier einer zufällig so um die 65kg(Nackt) und könnte was dazu sagen
Es gibt ja von Banshee so eine Vorgabe zum einstellen der Zug/Druckstufe(habt ihr die um vieles verändert oder kommt die schon hin?)
aber nichts zur Psi-angabe?!
Und ich weiß das jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat,aber nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt.
wäre über ein paar Tipps/Angaben dankbar


----------



## rappelkiste (20. April 2014)

Hi,
ich bin zu weit von deinem Gewicht entfernt... warum stellst Du nicht einfach die 28% (15mm) ein? Wird auf jeden Fall unter 10Bar sein.
Ich liege bei 80kg bei 10bar.

Ralf
edith:
eigentlich sollte beim Bike ein Pass von Cane Creek dabei sein. Dort ist recht verständlich erklärt was Du machen solltest...


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2014)

Sind 17mm Sag und hier das entsprechende Basetune:




 

Damit anfangen und dann nach eigenen Wünschen anpassen. Die beiden Highspeed Stufen stellst Du für harte Einschläge wie Drops etc. ein. Mit den Lowspeed Stufen stellst Du u.a. das ein, was der Körper einleitet, Bremsnicken, Kurvenwegsacken, etc.


----------



## rappelkiste (20. April 2014)

Mea culpa...

Hier auf der CC Homepage sind auch die Tuning Field Guides zu finden... Das ist was ich mit "Pass" meinte..

https://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/suspension/manuals


----------



## svenson69 (20. April 2014)

Danke für die Antworten
den Pass hab ich auch,das meinte ich ja mit den Vorgaben von Banshee.und für was die jeweiligen Einstellungen sind weiß ich auch.
trotzdem würden mich ein paar persönliche Eindrücke von einigen Fahrern intressieren


----------



## -MIK- (21. April 2014)

Ok, habe mit meinen 95kg nackelich einen kleinen Spacer mehr in die Luftkammer eingebaut, die 17mm SAG und das Basetune eingestellt und fahre immer noch damit rum.  Ohne den Spacer ist mir beim Sprung vom Boardstein der komplette Federweg verpufft.


----------



## termaltake (21. April 2014)

[Quote = "-MIK, publicar: 11919837, miembro de: 93.259"] son de 17 mm de Sag y aquí el Basetune correspondiente:

[ATTACH = full] 287 146 [/ attach]

Comience y luego personalizarlo a tu gusto. Las dos etapas de alta velocidad Se piden accidentes duro como un Gotas etc. Con la etapa de baja velocidad Pones entre otras cosas, lo que el cuerpo inicia, el hundimiento al frenar, Kurvenwegsacken, etc [/ quote]


Yo cane air HV

hsc 1

LSC 13/14

hsr 2

lsr 14

 20 mm ceder y big blue espaciador 90 kg and 30/32 % sag


----------



## Frog (21. April 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ok, habe mit meinen 95kg nackelich einen kleinen Spacer mehr in die Luftkammer eingebaut, die 17mm SAG und das Basetune eingestellt und fahre immer noch damit rum.  Ohne den Spacer ist mir beim Sprung vom Boardstein der komplette Federweg verpufft.



So, werde heute mal den CcDb mit dem großen spacer fahren ( hatte ja 1,5 Jahre keinen drin). Hoffe bei 96-98 kg reicht das alles. 
Basetune eingestellt und nichts am Dämpfer verändert (keine große luftkammer, keine einfräsungen etc.).

Ohne spacer ist nichts durchgeschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (21. April 2014)

termaltake schrieb:


> [Quote = "-MIK, publicar: 11919837, miembro de: 93.259"] son de 17 mm de Sag y aquí el Basetune correspondiente:
> 
> [ATTACH = full] 287 146 [/ attach]
> 
> ...



30-32% Sag puhhhhh


----------



## culoduro (21. April 2014)

Ich bin mit dem CCDB Air Setup auch noch am Tüfteln.
Wenn ich die HSC per base tune fahre, bei korrektem Sag, finde ich den Hinterbau am Anfang des Federwegs viel zu bockig, nix von wegen wegschlucken. Habe das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau Hindernissen nicht ausweicht, gerade auch im schnellen Tempo.
HSC ist jetzt auf 1 1/4 rausgedreht, damit ist es besser. Allerdings ist die Hubausnützung auch ohne grosse drops (bzw. meine drops sind eigentlich immer unter 1 m) ziemlich gross, ich bin eigentlich immer ca 1-2 mm vor dem Durchschlag. Das war vor dem rausdrehen der HSC auch schon ähnlich...
Spacer sind der grosse und 2 kleine blaue drin, XV Kammer.
Am liebsten würde ich die HSC eigentlich noch etwas weiter rausdrehen...

Mit mehr sag wie @termaltake bin ich auch schon gefahren, aber dann hängt der Hinterbau zu weit hinten drin bei steilem bergauf.

@termaltake :
what is "ceder" in German or English? Sag?


Heute das erste Mal mit 650B LRS gefahren, mit Ardent 2.25 hinten und den 26" dropouts, flip chips auf flach. Ardent 2.25 passt gerade so rein, mit 4-5mm Luft. Vorne Deville 170mm (26") mit Magic Mary 2.35. Vorderrad Durchmesser gemessen bei gut 28" übrigens 

Fazit:
Bergauf: deutlich träger, gerade im technischen. Spitzkehren berghoch - pfui.. Hinterbau hängt auch mehr drin, vielleicht auch wegen des reifenbedingten Höhenunterschiedes von VR und HR.
Bergab: das bessere Überrollverhalten merkt man auf jeden Fall! In technisch einfachem Gelände deutlich (!!) schneller, wenn die Laufräder mal in Schwung kommen!
Das Hinterrad ist schwerer zu kontrollieren.
Die Deville fängt bei der höheren Geschwindigkeit mehr das Flexen an 
Die Bremsen könnten kräftiger sein  (und das sind schon Formula T1..)

Aber das Tretlager ist echt zu hoch, das schöne Gefühl von "im Bike sitzen" ist weg. Gemessen ist das Tretlager bei 363mm! Und das bei flacher flip chip Stellung und einer Gabel, deren Einbauhöhe einer 160er Pike 27.5 entspricht. Meh...


----------



## Frog (21. April 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> So, werde heute mal den CcDb mit dem großen spacer fahren ( hatte ja 1,5 Jahre keinen drin). Hoffe bei 96-98 kg reicht das alles.
> Basetune eingestellt und nichts am Dämpfer verändert (keine große luftkammer, keine einfräsungen etc.).
> 
> Ohne spacer ist nichts durchgeschlagen!




Ich sag nur: Top. Man markt deutlich den Unterschied zwischen dem CcDb und dem Fox. Einen Unterschied zwischen " mit spacer" oder ohne kann ich nicht feststellen. Ist evtl. Etwas feinfühliger.


----------



## Floh (23. April 2014)

Klinke mich jetzt mal ein. Ich warte auf den Rune V2 Rahmen in grün, und der Händler hat mir zum Fox-Dämpfer geraten. Ich wollte eigentlich den CaneCreek DB Air nehmen, er meinte aber es wäre für mich wahrscheinlich zu viel Setup-Arbeit bis der vernünftig läuft. Bisher hatten meine Bikes immer Fox RP23 (High Volume ProPedal), und ich schätze an ihnen dass man sie relativ leicht warten kann (die Luftkammer zumindest).
Ich bin wirklich kein Tuning-Fuchs, so gesehen. Ich stelle den Sag sauber ein und wähle meine Zugstufe so, dass mir der Dämpfer nicht versackt und nicht springt. Technikverliebt bin ich schon, aber wahrscheinlich fahre ich auch nicht hart genug um die Vorzüge vom DB Air zu nutzen.
Mein jetziges Bike ist ein Blur Carbon mit 140 mm FW.


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2014)

Der CCDB-Air ist keine Setup-Wissenschaft, auch wenn hier nicht jeder auf Anhieb sein passendes findet. Das Base-Tune ist schon sehr weit und braucht bei den Meisten noch etwas individuelle Anpassung. Einzig die zu verwendenden Spacer machen es vielleicht "komplizierter", zumindest bei den VX und/oder CS Dämpfern. Die 2012/2013er brauchen diese nicht unbedingt, da sie generell wohl etwas progressiver sind.

Die Fox Dämpfer kenne ich nicht, aber die werden schon ordentlich funktionieren ...


----------



## Frog (23. April 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Klinke mich jetzt mal ein. Ich warte auf den Rune V2 Rahmen in grün, und der Händler hat mir zum Fox-Dämpfer geraten. Ich wollte eigentlich den CaneCreek DB Air nehmen, er meinte aber es wäre für mich wahrscheinlich zu viel Setup-Arbeit bis der vernünftig läuft. Bisher hatten meine Bikes immer Fox RP23 (High Volume ProPedal), und ich schätze an ihnen dass man sie relativ leicht warten kann (die Luftkammer zumindest).
> Ich bin wirklich kein Tuning-Fuchs, so gesehen. Ich stelle den Sag sauber ein und wähle meine Zugstufe so, dass mir der Dämpfer nicht versackt und nicht springt. Technikverliebt bin ich schon, aber wahrscheinlich fahre ich auch nicht hart genug um die Vorzüge vom DB Air zu nutzen.
> Mein jetziges Bike ist ein Blur Carbon mit 140 mm FW.



...wenn kein Preisunterschied und du etwas mehr Gewicht verträgst und auf den Look-Out verzichten kannst...dann kauf den CCDB!
Falls Du viel uphill machst, wenig schnelle DH`s, dann reicht der FOX vollkommen. Aber bockiger ist der FOX schon.....merkt man aber nur im direkten Vergleich!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (23. April 2014)

ist schonmal jemand ein Bos Vip`r oder ein Vivid Air im Rune gefahren und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Floh (23. April 2014)

Aufpreis wäre es schon, und vor allem sind im Moment keine lieferbar (angeblich erst im Juni).
Keine Ahnung ob ich einen Lockout brauche. Ich fahre schon viel den Berg hoch und will das auch weiterhin tun, mache das aber momentan ohne Lockout und mit ProPedal auf Stufe 1. Mehr braucht es einfach nicht.
Wie antriebsneutral ist der Hinterbau denn, hat jemand einen Vergleich zum VPP eines Santa Cruz?
Ich kaufe mir das Rune aber natürlich auch, weil ich mehr bergab ballern will in Zukunft.

Was ich bisher so gelesen habe: Der CCDB lässt sich von soft und plüschig bis progressiv ziemlich gut einstellen, auch über das Verringern des Volumens mittels der mitgelieferten Spacer. Der Float X ist 200 Gramm leichter, gestattet über das CTD-System nur das Anwählen von drei fest vorgegebenen Druckstufen-Settings.
Soweit richtig?
@Frog : Was meinst Du mit "bockig"? Ansprechen auf kleinere Sachen oder Dämpfungsverhalten bei groben Sachen?


----------



## rappelkiste (23. April 2014)

Hi,
meiner Meinung nach musst Du dir nur eine Frage stellen.
Wie schnell möchte ich den Berg hoch bevor es runter geht?

Wenn Du eher gemütlich hoch willst um dann maximale Performance runter zu haben --> CCDB oder Coil
Für alles andere gibt es leichtere Dämpfer...

Ralf


----------



## Frog (23. April 2014)

@Frog : Was meinst Du mit "bockig"? Ansprechen auf kleinere Sachen oder Dämpfungsverhalten bei groben Sachen?[/QUOTE]
....bei kleinen Wellen, Wurzeln etc...alles was so auf Trail`s so im Weg liegt. Ich rede jetzt nicht von DH´s oder grossen Sprüngen. Der Fox ist halt etwas "härter", vielleicht auch ! Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht den original FOX fahre sondern ein anderes Tune habe. Wollte bei meinem Gewicht was leicht progressiveres als Ersatz zum CCDB haben. Entscheidung bezogen auf Touren/Uphill Gold richtig (bei uns hier im Bergischen). Werde aber den CCDB drin lassen und den FOX nur im Urlaub als Ersatz mitnehmen.


----------



## trailterror (23. April 2014)

...stand vor derselben wahl. Bin auch kein einstellungsguru. Hab mir aber gedacht: wenn schon denn schon und hab zum cc gegriffen und lass mich mal überraschen ob ichs mit den einstellungen einigermassen hinbekomme 
Leider warte ich noch auf einige parts...bike braucht also noch seine zeit bis es aufgebaut ist


----------



## -MIK- (23. April 2014)

Komme vom Fox DHX Air und bin in den CCDB Air im Rune verliebt. Das Einstellen ist keine Raketenwissenschaft wie es Pinkbike schön vormuliert hat. Ich rate zum CCDB Air

@Frog: Im Bergischen?  Wo genau da wenn ich fragen darf, komme da auch her, Wermelskirchen...


----------



## Frog (23. April 2014)

@Frog: Im Bergischen?  Wo genau da wenn ich fragen darf, komme da auch her, Wermelskirchen...[/QUOTE]

...Glüder & Altenberg ....das übliche halt, was jeder dort fährt. (also alles was es dort zum runterfahren gibt, ohne wenn und aber)


----------



## pro-wheels (23. April 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Klinke mich jetzt mal ein. Ich warte auf den Rune V2 Rahmen in grün, und der Händler hat mir zum Fox-Dämpfer geraten. Ich wollte eigentlich den CaneCreek DB Air nehmen, er meinte aber es wäre für mich wahrscheinlich zu viel Setup-Arbeit bis der vernünftig läuft. Bisher hatten meine Bikes immer Fox RP23 (High Volume ProPedal), und ich schätze an ihnen dass man sie relativ leicht warten kann (die Luftkammer zumindest).
> Ich bin wirklich kein Tuning-Fuchs, so gesehen. Ich stelle den Sag sauber ein und wähle meine Zugstufe so, dass mir der Dämpfer nicht versackt und nicht springt. Technikverliebt bin ich schon, aber wahrscheinlich fahre ich auch nicht hart genug um die Vorzüge vom DB Air zu nutzen.
> Mein jetziges Bike ist ein Blur Carbon mit 140 mm FW.


Hmm, sehr komisch
Wir verkaufen das rune zu 90% mit dem Cane creek , aus dem einfachen Grund das er deutlich besser ist als der Float x.
Eventuell liegt es auch daran das momentan der cane creek cs vergriffen ist......und deswgen der float x der bessere ist
Man muss da vorsorgen


----------



## Floh (23. April 2014)

Also, ich habe fahrfertig mit Rucksack gerne mal 95 kg. Ob der Dämpfer da jetzt 200 Gramm mehr hat ist mir Wurst. Die Gewichtskarte zieht also mal gar nicht (bezogen aufs Gesamtgewicht sind das 0,2%).
Ich fahre keine Rennen, muss also bergauf auch keine Rekorde einreißen. Aber ich möchte fahren und nicht laufen. Viel Traktion auch über Wurzeln hört sich ja auch nicht negativ an, auch im Uphill.
Ja, dass der Cane Creek momentan nicht zu haben ist hat man mir gleich gesagt. Ich würde dann aber lieber warten, hab ja ein schönes Bike.


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ...Glüder & Altenberg ....das übliche halt, was jeder dort fährt. (also alles was es dort zum runterfahren gibt, ohne wenn und aber)



 Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich da heute auch wieder unterwegs.



Floh schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte fahren und nicht laufen.



Ich gebe Dir Brief und Siegel, das geht mit dem CCDB Air XV CS.  

Habe das Rune mit 650b Laufrädern aufgebaut und wenn ich Berg auf die Pike locke und den CS am Dämpfer umlege, dann geht der Hobel Berg auf top. Ich denke aber auch, wenn sich wer ein 160mm Enduro aufbaut, dann ist der Fokus nicht auf Rekorde Berg auf, sondern auf Genuss Berg ab gelegt, wie Du schon geschrieben hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. April 2014)

So oder so ähnlich wie @-MIK-  sehe ich das auch. Fahre zwar "nur" das Spitfire, auch auf den Altenberger-, Lüdericher- oder sonstigen Trails  im Bergischen, aber wer sich für ein Enduro wie das Rune entscheidet, möchte doch eher den abfahrtstauglichen Alleskönner und weniger eine Uphill-Gemse. Dementsprechend würde ich auch den Dämpfer wählen der dafür am geeignetsten ist - und da ist die Kombi KS-Link & CCDB schon weit vorne, ohne Fox schlecht zu reden!


----------



## Floh (24. April 2014)

- überzeugt -  Danke für das konstruktive Feedback. Ich denke wir meinen das Gleiche. Bergauf fahren ja, aber nicht mit dem Ziel x hm die Stunde zu schaffen. Und dafür bergab das fette Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2014)

von meinem Standpunkt aus eine gute Entscheidung. Was kommt für eine Gabel rein?


----------



## Floh (24. April 2014)

Ich habe eine Lyrik mit MiCo DH, die ich im Winter auf SoloAir umgebaut und komplett gewartet habe. Die ist jetzt auf 160 mm, ich hätte aber auch Spacer für 170 und 180 mm. Die soll es erst mal sein.


----------



## -MIK- (24. April 2014)

Uih, dickes Ding aber bestimmt geil in dem Rad.


----------



## Schreiner (25. April 2014)

Ich fahre auch ne Lyrik im Rune. Hatte letztes Wochenende mal kurz das vergnügen ein 29er mit Pike zu fahren. Ist die 26er Pike auch so Butterweich?

Wollte ja auf Mattoc oder Pike umsteigen aber wenn dei leichten Teile alle so weich sind bleibt die Lyrik coil drin.


----------



## Mr.A (25. April 2014)

definiere weich. Flex oder von der Dämpfungsabstimmung?


----------



## Schreiner (25. April 2014)

flex, dämpfung kann man einstellen.


----------



## -MIK- (25. April 2014)

Flex kann ich nicht bestätigen, finde sie steifer als meine 2009er 36 RC2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (25. April 2014)

also das kann ich kaum glauben. 36er Standrohre + 20mm Achse sollten schon noch was bringen. Wobei ich jetzt auch noch nie etwas negatives in der Richtung über
die Pike gehört habe.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. April 2014)

Er hat aber recht! Ich hatte die 2012er Van Rc2 .... 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## Floh (25. April 2014)

Ich liebe die Lyrik, weil sie recht gut zu warten ist (und auch recht günstig zu warten) und man sie gut tunen kann. Das Ansprechverhalten finde ich so lala, mit neuen Staubastreifern und Dichtungen wurde es nicht gerade besser. Aber steif ist sie wirklich und nicht allzu schwer als Luftgabel.


----------



## elBendito (26. April 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dieses Thema hier schonmal durchgekaut wurde...

Welche Kettenführung (2-fach) empfehlt/fahrt Ihr an Eurem Rune V2?
Welche lassen sich wie gut/einfach montieren? Worauf muss man achten?

Hattmal ein Auge auf die MRP X2, Truvative X-Guide oder die E.13 TRS+ geworfen.


----------



## -MIK- (26. April 2014)

Fahre die E.13 TRS+, das Einzige was Du machen musste ist die obere Finne absägen, dann passt sie.


----------



## culoduro (27. April 2014)

Ich muss nochmal um Hilfestellung fürs Einstellen vom CCDB bitten:
Air CS, XV Kammer, derzeit 1 grosser und 2 kleine blaue Spacer installiert. Sag nach base tune (hatte mehr sag probiert, aber dann ists bergauf zu träge).
Finde den Hinterbau mit dem base tune über schnell gefahrenes Gerümpel nicht schluckfreudig, springt zu sehr rum, das hat sich auch nach den ersten paar Wochen gefühlt nochmal verstärkt. Ausserdem am Ende des Federwegs so ein harsches, totes Gefühl. Scheint aber nicht durchzuschlagen, nach dem O Ring zu urteilen.
Also mal HSC raus gedreht (HSC --> square edge hits) auf 1 1/4 turns von offen. Hinterbau jetzt schluckfreudiger, liegt ruhiger, verbraucht aber auch ohne grössere drops immer fast den ganzen Federweg. So von wegen "bottomless" feeling - nein!.
Die 170er Deville verbraucht bei subjektiv zum Hinterbau passender Einstellung (wenig HSC, 14 clicks LSC, 14 LSR) die letzten 1-2 cm Federweg bei normal trail-Geballere nicht.

Grosse drops über 1 m spring ich nicht, dafür brauche ich die Progression also nicht. Wie geh ich da weiter vor, wenn ich noch bessere Schluckfreudigkeit (deswegen hab ich mir den Rahmen und Dämpfer ja besorgt!) will? Noch mehr spacer rein - oder macht das den Hinterbau auch wieder harscher?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimo (27. April 2014)

Meine Überlegung dazu:
Bis jetzt hast du anscheinend nur mit den Druckstufen gearbeitet. Versuch einmal die HSR rauszunehmen, weil sonst bleibt der Hinterbau im Federweg hängen.
Das Rune gibt in der Mitte viel Federweg frei daher würde ich die HSC erhöhen und die HSR veringern. Damit sollte der Hinterbau schnellen Schlägen besser folgen können und ein sattes Gefühl vermitteln.


----------



## embee (28. April 2014)

elBendito schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dieses Thema hier schonmal durchgekaut wurde...
> 
> Welche Kettenführung (2-fach) empfehlt/fahrt Ihr an Eurem Rune V2?
> Welche lassen sich wie gut/einfach montieren? Worauf muss man achten?
> ...


Hab die X-Guide... ist ja identisch zur X2. Problemlos verbaut und läuft auch wie geschmiert.


----------



## Floh (29. April 2014)

Moin,
welche Abstimmung ist im Banshee verbaut für den CC DB Air? Ich hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit mir aus USA einen zu besorgen, müsste aber genau wissen was ich brauche.
Ach so, hab den Product Finder bei Cane Creek gefunden. 216x63 mm soweit klar. Aber was für ein Damping Tune?


----------



## culoduro (29. April 2014)

gibt vom CCDB nur eine Version.
Also keine Damping Tunes wie zB bei Roch Shox, soweit mir bekannt ist.
Dafür hat der Dämpfer ja einen sehr grossen Einstellbereich...


----------



## Floh (29. April 2014)

Ja hab ich dann auch gesehen *facepalm*.
Was meint ihr würde ich für einen Fox Dämpfer bekommen unbenutzt wenn ich ihn gleich gegen einen CCDB Air CS XV austausche? Ich bin ja bereit ein wenig Aufpreis zu bezahlen, bzw. mehr für den CCDB zu bezahlen als ich für den Fox bekomme, aber kein Vermögen.


----------



## pro-wheels (29. April 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Ja hab ich dann auch gesehen *facepalm*.
> Was meint ihr würde ich für einen Fox Dämpfer bekommen unbenutzt wenn ich ihn gleich gegen einen CCDB Air CS XV austausche? Ich bin ja bereit ein wenig Aufpreis zu bezahlen, bzw. mehr für den CCDB zu bezahlen als ich für den Fox bekomme, aber kein Vermögen.



Was macht das für einen Sinn?? Kaufe doch gleich den Rahmen mit dem Cane Creek CS, ist immer billiger.....und das macht nicht Viel aus...


----------



## -MIK- (29. April 2014)

Ich denke mal Floh bekommt den CCDB AIR aus Amerika so unschlagbar günstig, dass er darauf spekuliert mit dem Verkauf des Fox Gewinn zu erzielen, oder?


----------



## pro-wheels (30. April 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Floh bekommt den CCDB AIR aus Amerika so unschlagbar günstig, dass er darauf spekuliert mit dem Verkauf des Fox Gewinn zu erzielen, oder?


Und im Garantiefall sendet er diesen zu cane creek in die USA ??...


----------



## -MIK- (30. April 2014)

Ich würde es auch so machen wie Du vorgeschlagen hast, allein wegen der Garantie...


----------



## NoStyle (30. April 2014)

Ich denke eher der CCDB-Air ist nicht immer in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar. War zumindest bei mir so. Gut möglich das Floh vielleicht nicht noch länger warten wollte und stattdessen den Rahmen mit Fox genommen hat ...
Ich sehe das wie Pro-Wheels: Kauf den Rahmen mit CCDB. Der Aufpreis kommt im Zweifel günstiger als einen "neuwertigen" Fox in den Bikemarkt mit Witzpreisen zu pfeffern. Zeuch aus Amiland ist mit Zoll, Steuer und was weiss ich nicht wirklich günstiger ...

Apropo CCDB @odysseus :
Wie Heimo schon sagte - Nicht nur die Druckstufen verstellen, sondern auch die Zugstufen.
Leider kann ich nur vom Spitfire auf das Rune schliessen, aber was ich bei Deiner Beschreibung lese hört sich alles nicht "richtig" an. Du kommst mit keinen Einstellungen oder massig Spacern zum Ziel. Vielleicht müsste der CCDB mal zum Service? Eventuell Unterdruck in der Negativ-Luftkammer? Oder undicht oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (30. April 2014)

Nee, unschlagbar günstig kann man nicht sagen. 450 Euro wären es. Ich bin beruflich öfter da und habe diverse Kollegen vor Ort, man _könnte_ also auch einen Garantiefall mal abwickeln. Aber eigentlich möchte ich das nicht, aus genau dem Grund. Ich versuche nur Optionen zu finden um nicht noch einen Monat auf meinen neuen Rahmen warten zu müssen.


----------



## Floh (6. Mai 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Fahre die E.13 TRS+, das Einzige was Du machen musste ist die obere Finne absägen, dann passt sie.


Die obere Finne GANZ absägen? Ich überlege ob ich mir eine kaufe, aber was bringt mir das ohne obere Finne?
Kann man die dann mit Bashguard fahren? Ich fahre jetzt einen Hope-Bashguard auf einer 3x10 Kurbel 2-fach 36-22 und würde das gerne beibehalten. Aber eine zusätzliche Kettenführung fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. Habe zwar ein ShadowPlus Schaltwerk, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## -MIK- (6. Mai 2014)

Die Finne brauchst nicht, die soll zwar vor Kettenklemmer schützen aber da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, fahre auch Shadow+


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2014)

Servus, hat sich jemand von euch bei Huber neue Buchsen für das Rune V2 organisiert (CCDB Air)?  Wenn ja, hat jemand alle benötigten Maße parat?
Mein Dämpfer war gerade beim Service und ich habe gemerkt, daß der Bolzen hinten etwas Spiel hat in Längsrichtung (Einfederrichtung). Sehr ärgerlich. Ich hoffe, das Dämpferauge hat noch nichts abbekommen...


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2014)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Servus, hat sich jemand von euch bei Huber neue Buchsen für das Rune V2 organisiert (CCDB Air)?  Wenn ja, hat jemand alle benötigten Maße parat?
> Mein Dämpfer war gerade beim Service und ich habe gemerkt, daß der Bolzen hinten etwas Spiel hat in Längsrichtung (Einfederrichtung). Sehr ärgerlich. Ich hoffe, das Dämpferauge hat noch nichts abbekommen...


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2014)

Ha! Besten Dank! Hab es eben auch auf der Banshee Seite gefunden. Bei dem Gleitlager für den CCDB Air war ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke da reichts auch, wenn man dazuschreibt, um welchen Dämpfer es sich handelt


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2014)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ha! Besten Dank! Hab es eben auch auf der Banshee Seite gefunden. Bei dem Gleitlager für den CCDB Air war ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke da reichts auch, wenn man dazuschreibt, um welchen Dämpfer es sich handelt


..stimmt....der weiss Bescheid....das Bild ist übrigens von einer HUBER Rechnung.


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ..stimmt....der weiss Bescheid....das Bild ist übrigens von einer HUBER Rechnung.


pass beim ausdrücken der Gleitlager beim CC auf. Der Piggy-Back ist "schnell" im Wege!


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> pass beim ausdrücken der Gleitlager beim CC auf. Der Piggy-Back ist "schnell" im Wege!




Ach, so weit bin ich noch nicht. Ich brauch auch erstmal das nötige Werkzeug. Mit dem Gummihammer die Bolzen eintreiben ist auch nicht so das wahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (9. Mai 2014)

Nimm das Tool vom Huber - sag ihm direkt auch das es für beide (Fox/RS und DBair) funktionieren soll...


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Mai 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Nimm das Tool vom Huber - sag ihm direkt auch das es für beide (Fox/RS und DBair) funktionieren soll...


Muß es das? Brauch es ja eigentlich nur für CCDB...


----------



## rappelkiste (9. Mai 2014)

Nein - nur für die Zukunft / oder andere Räder mit anderen Dämpfern!


----------



## NoStyle (10. Mai 2014)

Ist vielleicht eine "blöde" Frage, aber braucht es wirklich Huber-Buchsen? Ich meine, die Rotation an den Dämpferaugen ist ja wirklich sehr gering ... ?


----------



## rappelkiste (10. Mai 2014)

Das ist eine berechtigte Frage 
Ich hab bei einem nahezu neuen Rahmen keinen Unterschied gemerkt... Hab da aber zu wenig Erfahrung mit um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können.


----------



## pro-wheels (10. Mai 2014)

Hi,
wir haben an einem Testbikes die Huber seit ca 3 Monaten im Einsatz -> kein Unterschied zu den Original verbauten....weder sensibler etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (10. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt - ich möchte Huber-Bushings keinesfalls schlechtreden - im Gegenteil!!! Ich denke nur, ausser das sie generell wohl sehr hochwertig sind, machen sie bezüglich smootherer Rotation im KS-Link wenig Sinn, oder? Dann würden es "günstigere" doch auch tun?


----------



## Frog (10. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ich möchte Huber-Bushings keinesfalls schlechtreden - im Gegenteil!!! Ich denke nur, ausser das sie generell wohl sehr hochwertig sind, machen sie bezüglich smootherer Rotation im KS-Link wenig Sinn, oder? Dann würden es "günstigere" doch auch tun?




Huber funktioniert und passt halt. Ich benutze 2 Dämpfer im ständigen Wechsel...mit Huber Super einfach und ganz schnell!


----------



## Floh (11. Mai 2014)

Mein Banshee ist unterwegs - mit CCDB! Ick freu mir so!


----------



## pro-wheels (11. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Mein Banshee ist unterwegs - mit CCDB! Ick freu mir so!


Viel spass damit


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Mai 2014)

So wollte mich nun auch mal wieder zu Wort melden,habe grad bissl mehr Zeit als Gewollt....auf der DH in Maribor Fuß lädiert.
Wollt mal meine Meinung zu Fox vs. CC schreiben.
Bin jetzt den CcdbAir gut ein Jahr gefahren,und nun auf den Fox Float X gewechselt. Habe auch lang überlegt, weil mir der Ccdb Bergauf doch immer zu weist im SAG war,ergo das pedallieren immer bisschen "ineffizient" war. Der Fox macht das Ganze mit seiner Plattform um Längen besser. Der CC mit ClimbSwitch kam nicht in Frage,da dieser keine Plattform hat, also genauso im SAG sinkt.
Bin jetzt einige längere Touren gefahren, und habe den positiven Effekt nach hinten hinaus gemerkt. Touren mit um die 1000hm.
Ich habe den Float x auf die Trail Einstellung angepasst mit Druck, Rebound,SAG. Muss sagen der Fox macht neun super Job Bergab. Konnte wirklich keinen Gravierenden Nachteil feststellen.
Wenns um nur Shutteln in Finale geht mit 1000hm Bergab,und nix hoch treten würde der CC wieder rein kommen.
So jedoch,da es doch mein Touren Rad ist, wars das mit CC.
Alles meine Sichtweise, mit Augenmerk auf Touren,und Vollgas Bergab 

P.s. harmoniert super mit der Trail Einstellung an der Pike vorne ...


----------



## rappelkiste (11. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr den DBair mit CS und kann deine Erfahrung im Spitfire nicht teilen. Bei mir steht er sehr hoch im Federweg.
Ich fahre allerdings mit mehr Low Speed als angegeben und auch mit etwas weniger SAG - das passt mir aber insgesamt gut so.
Ist vielleicht auch einfach eine Physik - Frage. Ich habe kurze Beine und damit auch recht wenig  Auszug der Stütze.

Ralf


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Mai 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Ich fahr den DBair mit CS und kann deine Erfahrung im Spitfire nicht teilen. Bei mir steht er sehr hoch im Federweg.
> Ich fahre allerdings mit mehr Low Speed als angegeben und auch mit etwas weniger SAG - das passt mir aber insgesamt gut so.
> Ist vielleicht auch einfach eine Physik - Frage. Ich habe kurze Beine und damit auch recht wenig  Auszug der Stütze.
> 
> Ralf



Klingt logisch, ich das Gegenteil 
Und Rune bitte.... 
Aber technisch gesehen, hat der CS keine Plattform,außer,wie Du sagst,  man opfert Low speed Compression... 
Aber wie immer, persönliche Vorlieben


----------



## martin82 (11. Mai 2014)

Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Fox Float X, fahre in der Regel selber hoch, meist eher steil. Habe nie (auch mit offener Plattform) das gefühl einzusacken. Trotzdem beim Runterfahren komplette Federwegsausnutzung und super Performance. Habe zwar keinen Vergleich aber bislang bereuhe ich meine Wahl kein bisschen


----------



## iceis (11. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es kommt halt auch drauf an wie Steil es wie lange am Stück hochgeht und welche Anforderungen man selbst an sein Fahrwerk bergauf und bergab hat.
Der Float X kann nur besser sein, schlechter als der CTD geht ja kaum^^


----------



## -MIK- (12. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Aber technisch gesehen, hat der CS keine Plattform,außer,wie Du sagst,  man opfert Low speed Compression...



Was genau ist denn für Dich eine Plattform? 

So wie ich das sehe, wird bei jeder Plattform die Low Speed Compression erhöht, damit reagiert der Dämpfer unterm Strich nicht mehr so sensibel und die Wippbewegungen werden minimiert. Beim CCDBair CS wird ein Bypass zugeschaltet, was nichts anders als eine Plattform ist, nur wird hier anstelle NUR der LSC auch die LSR stärker geämpft, sprich er federt auch nicht mehr so stark aus, sollte er mal einfedern.

Ohne den Float X gefahren zu sein (ich ziehe das ProPedal von meinem DHX Air zum Vergleich heran) kann ich Deine Meinung absolut nicht teilen. Der DBAir CS bleibt bei aktiviertem CS schön hoch im SAG und wippt vom Gefühl her gar nicht mehr.

Berg auf ist es mir auch relativ egal was ich an Compression opfere, da will ich puren Vortrieb erreichen. Wegen mir kann da auch ne Stange aktiv werden, die den gesamten Hinterbau starr schaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. Mai 2014)

Stimmt 


-MIK- schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn für Dich eine Plattform?
> 
> So wie ich das sehe, wird bei jeder Plattform die Low Speed Compression erhöht, damit reagiert der Dämpfer unterm Strich nicht mehr so sensibel und die Wippbewegungen werden minimiert. Beim CCDBair CS wird ein Bypass zugeschaltet, was nichts anders als eine Plattform ist, nur wird hier anstelle NUR der LSC auch die LSR stärker geämpft, sprich er federt auch nicht mehr so stark aus, sollte er mal einfedern.
> 
> ...



Morsche, 
bin beide schon gefahren, und die "Plattform" des Float X Arbeitet in der Hinsicht viel besser.
Um Vermutungen, und den Float X mit DHX Air zu vergleichen geht´s eigentlich nicht 
Beim Float X ist es eine Art Lockout, wodurch eher das Gefühl eines Hardtails aufkommt, und man entspannt pedalieren kann.
Beim CC CS sackt dieser deutlich weiter in den SAG. Fahre mal beide, das Popometer sollte den Unterschied merken.
Der CS ist ja gewollt kein "Lockout" von CaneCreek. Hier sollte Bergauf möglichst viel Traktion generiert werden.
Was Du technisch über den CS sagst, ist vollkommen richtig.
Technisch bergauf fahre ich auch nicht in der Climb Einstellung des Float X, sonder Trail.
Das Ganze ist natürlich mein Meinung, ich bin eher schwer, mit sehr langen Beinen, d.h. durch den Hebel und das Gewicht habe ich sicher mehr Druck nach hinten als viele andere - unter Vorbehalt


----------



## -MIK- (12. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> bin beide schon gefahren, und die "Plattform" des Float X Arbeitet in der Hinsicht viel besser.



Wirklich beide oder nur den DBAir ohne CS?  Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will Dich nicht anfeinden oder eine Religionsdiskussion anfangen aber Du hattest doch geschrieben, dass Du nur den DBAir ohne CS gefahren bist oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Ich kann das von Dir beschriebene Wegsacken beim DBAir CS wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Auch ich bin mit 95kg, 181cm und Frauenbeinen ein etwas schwererer Fahrer, der die Sattelstange weit heraus gezogen fährt. Der Dämpfer ist dem Basetune entsprechend eingestellt, lediglich zwei S Spacer habe ich mehr verbaut. 

Beim Float X wird doch auch die LSC entsprechend mehr gedämpft bis zum voll- oder quasilockout? Der DBAir hat in der Tat kein generelles Lockout und generiert Berg auf eine Menge Traktion, das stimmt.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Mai 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wirklich beide oder nur den DBAir ohne CS?  Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will Dich nicht anfeinden oder eine Religionsdiskussion anfangen aber Du hattest doch geschrieben, dass Du nur den DBAir ohne CS gefahren bist oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
> 
> Ich kann das von Dir beschriebene Wegsacken beim DBAir CS wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Auch ich bin mit 95kg, 181cm und Frauenbeinen ein etwas schwererer Fahrer, der die Sattelstange weit heraus gezogen fährt. Der Dämpfer ist dem Basetune entsprechend eingestellt, lediglich zwei S Spacer habe ich mehr verbaut.
> 
> Beim Float X wird doch auch die LSC entsprechend mehr gedämpft bis zum voll- oder quasilockout? Der DBAir hat in der Tat kein generelles Lockout und generiert Berg auf eine Menge Traktion, das stimmt.



Hatte in meinem Rune den normalen CC drin, konnte aber den CS bei einem Freund schon fahren (passend eingestellt)
Der Float X sollte einen "quasi" lockout haben, der jedoch, wenn vergessen, trotzdem auslöst. 
Beispiel vergessen umzustellen, und schön gedroppt 
Dafür ist´s Forum doch da, um Meinungen auszutauschen.
Bin nur der Meinung das der Fox unnötig schlechte Kritik bekommt, auf Vermutungen und Aussagen. ( nein ich bin kein Fox Fan, und hatte schon echt schlechte Erfahrungen 2009 mit meiner 36er Talas ) 
Aber teste gerne Material, und der Float X hat mich wirklich überrascht


----------



## MK_79 (12. Mai 2014)

Guter Austausch hier. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Infos oder einen Vergleich der beiden Dämpfer.
Es ging -MIK- sicherlich nicht darum den Fox schlecht zu reden. Ich warte selbst auf mein Rune mit dem CC DB Air CS und bin gespannt was das "CS" kann. Fahre viel Schotter und normale Straße rauf um über Trails wieder runter zu fahren.
Hatte nach dem ersten Bericht hier etwas "Angst" bekommen und gleich mal ein paar Tests gesucht.
Was immer wieder rauskommt ist, dass der CC "im" SAG bleibt und dort bei harten Sachen arbeitet. Der Fox hebt sich beim ProPedal etwas an - also weniger SAG + straffere Druckstufe. Das wird der Hauptunterschied sein.

Vielleicht hätte der Fox bei mir gereicht, aber ich wollte jetzt mal was anderes und das können am Rad wird ja auch eher besser und damit hat man hinten raus mehr Reserven - meine Denke.  Mein RP23 im aktuellen Bike war okay, habe ihn dann zu TF geschickt (wegen Defekt und schlechtem Service von ...)  und seit dem (mit Push) geht dieser wirklich super.

Ich lese hier schon länger mit und fand es hier immer recht angenehm, ganz anders als in so manchen anderem Thema.


----------



## nsc (12. Mai 2014)

Rune in Action


----------



## MK_79 (12. Mai 2014)

Wow -sauber gefahren und vor allem mal passende Musik 
Dachte erst es ist das neue Darkside, aber man sieht dann doch noch einen Rune Aufkleber. Oder, alles inkognito?


----------



## -MIK- (12. Mai 2014)

@JansonJanson und @MK_79 :  Schön das wir uns so friedlich austauschen können. Bei vielen ist eine andere Meinung ja ein Streitgrund.

Nein nein, mir ging es keines falls darum den Float X schlecht zu reden. Mich hat der DBAir CS halt komplett überzeugt, Berg auf, wie Berg ab und daher simmte ich mit der Bewertung, dass der DBAir für Touren nicht zu gebrauchen ist (überstpitzt dargestellt) nicht gerecht. Jetzt muss ich aber auch sagen, dass mein Augenmerk beim Rune auf Abfahrt liegt. Berg auf ist ein Muss um hinten wieder runter zu fahren, vielleicht habe ich daher auch andere Ansprüche an den Dämpfer.

Hmm, nun muss ich aber mal gucken wo ich einen Float X zum testen her bekomme...


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2014)

Ne, das ist tatsächlich ein Rune. Starkes Video!


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Mai 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @JansonJanson und @MK_79 :  Schön das wir uns so friedlich austauschen können. Bei vielen ist eine andere Meinung ja ein Streitgrund.
> 
> Nein nein, mir ging es keines falls darum den Float X schlecht zu reden. Mich hat der DBAir CS halt komplett überzeugt, Berg auf, wie Berg ab und daher simmte ich mit der Bewertung, dass der DBAir für Touren nicht zu gebrauchen ist (überstpitzt dargestellt) nicht gerecht. Jetzt muss ich aber auch sagen, dass mein Augenmerk beim Rune auf Abfahrt liegt. Berg auf ist ein Muss um hinten wieder runter zu fahren, vielleicht habe ich daher auch andere Ansprüche an den Dämpfer.
> 
> Hmm, nun muss ich aber mal gucken wo ich einen Float X zum testen her bekomme...



Sehe ich auch so, Meinungen gibt´s ja viele, zum Glück.

Aber "lustig" das Du es sagst, bei mir lag der Wert am Anfang genauso, Berghoch soll es noch gehen, Bergab Vollgas.
Jetzt doch eher "ok du willst auch mal länger Berghoch, um noch länger bergabfahren zu können ... "
Bin mit dem CC auch die Berge hoch gekommen, jedoch mit dem Float X einfacher, und Bergab, muss ich sagen, kein Unterschied bis jetzt.
Wie das Ganze auf nem 500hm - 1000hm Downhill aussieht, weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (13. Mai 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Oder, alles inkognito?


Das Rune gab es in einer limitierten Auflage in der Farbe. Bernhard von everyday26 bekommt laut facebook Mitte Juni noch ein paar Rahmen in dem Orange rein


----------



## NoStyle (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, Spitfire gab es auch limitiert in diesem Orange ... 
Ist tatsächlich sogar ein 650B-Rune in dem Video ...


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2014)

so - auch mal wieder Bilder.
Gestern kam von everyday26.de das 40er Blatt, funktioniert mit nem Zee 1a 
Umschlingungswinkel ist auch noch nicht voll ausgereizt.
Neue Kette muss ich aber noch bestellen .... ^^


----------



## nsc (14. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so - auch mal wieder Bilder.
> Gestern kam von everyday26.de das 40er Blatt, funktioniert mit nem Zee 1a
> Umschlingungswinkel ist auch noch nicht voll ausgereizt.
> Neue Kette muss ich aber noch bestellen .... ^^


Perfekt, auf den Post hab ich gewartet! Was hast du für das Ritzel bezahlt?


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Perfekt, auf den Post hab ich gewartet! Was hast du für das Ritzel bezahlt?



89€, aber immer noch günstiger als ne X01 oder der gleichen von Sram.
Vor allem wenn mal nen Schaltwerk kaputt geht, ist´s so viel günstiger ^^


----------



## nsc (14. Mai 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> 89€, aber immer noch günstiger als ne X01 oder der gleichen von Sram.
> Vor allem wenn mal nen Schaltwerk kaputt geht, ist´s so viel günstiger ^^


Kein Schnäppchen, aber neues Schaltwerk + Ritzel ist dann doch teuerer. Außerdem mag ich das Zee zu sehr um es auszutauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Kein Schnäppchen, aber neues Schaltwerk + Ritzel ist dann doch teuerer. Außerdem mag ich das Zee zu sehr um es auszutauschen



same same


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Rune-Aufbau. Mit der KeFü bin ich im ersten Anlauf grandios gescheitert, vermute momentan dass das was mit meiner auf 2fach umgebauten 3fach Kurbel zu tun hat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Wenn heute der X12 Umbaukit in der Post ist kann auch das Hinterrad rein...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2014)

Warum Du gescheitert bist kann ich Dir sagen, Du hast den Ringe zwischen Gehäuse und Lagerschale vergessen. Ein Ring kommt beim Rune dazwischen. 

Aber was anders, was ist das für ein feiner Carbonfender unter dem Unterrohr?


----------



## Floh (15. Mai 2014)

Ja hab ich auch schon gemerkt *schäm*. Mit 2,5er Distanzring passt es. Ist aber ohnehin der falsche Chainguide für mich, ich will weiter mit Bashring fahren und da brauch ich ja keinen Taco und mehr Platz an der Rolle. Ich schick den zurück und kauf mir einen anderen.
Carbonfender, schön wärs aber leider nicht ;-) Das ist ein Frame Saver von Ion. 
http://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/accessories/frame-saver-sas-tec/
Ist so was Ähnliches wie Santa Cruz bei den Carbonrahmen macht. Eine Schutzfolie mit Schaumstoff darunter, um auch härtere Einschläge abzupuffern. Ist selbstklebend (wie die Hölle), lässt sich gut an den Rahmen anformen (habe einen Kunststoff-Spachtel benutzt). Der Kit mit Kettenstrebenschutz, Unterrohr-Schutz und ein paar kleinen Stücken um die Stellen wo die Züge kontaktieren zu schützen kostet 30 Euro.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2014)

Ist keine Schande, ist mir auch passiert 15 Seiten vorher oder so 

Danke für den Link, gucke ich mir mal an.


----------



## iceis (15. Mai 2014)

Carbonfender auch fürs Rune
http://www.rockguardz.com/


----------



## svenson69 (17. Mai 2014)

Meine Rune V2 



Rahmen-----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.M
Gabel--------------Bos Deville 160mm
Laufräder -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse-----------Shimano Saint 180mm + 160 Scheiben
Schaltwerk-------Sram XO Short
Kassette----------Sram pg-970 11-23
Kurbelsatz-------Truvative Descendant 170mm/36 Renthal Kettenblatt
Trigger------------Sram X9
Pedale------------Nc-17 Sudpin III X-line
Lenker------------Renthal Fatbar
Vorbau------------Syncros Superforce 2
Steuersatz-------Cane creek Angleset ZS44 oben Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze------Kind Shock Dropzone 125mm
Sattel-------------Selle Italia SLR flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--Token
Griffe------------Odi Ruffian
Reifen---------- Continental Baron BCC 2.3/Trail King 2.4
Kette------------Kmc X9SL gold
Kettenführung-E.13 Trs+ Single
Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F/Continental Mtb-light


Gewicht 14,27kg

Und wenn wieder Geld da ist wird der komplette Antieb getauscht.Weiß nur noch nicht gegen was.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (17. Mai 2014)

Nachdem mein Yeti gebrochen ist gehör ich jetzt auch zur Banshee/Rune Gemeinde 
Gerade fertig geworden, bessere Bilder Folgen Sobald ich den Schaft Gekürzt und die Decals der Gabel von yetitürkis auf raw abgestimmt Hab.
Evtl. mach ich die Fox Kappen auch noch silber 





Achja 13,50kg mit Supergravity Bereifung , 13,4 Sollte noch machbar sein ohne auf leichtere Reifen umsteigen zu müssen.


----------



## Floh (17. Mai 2014)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle in flach? Hab jetzt erstmal neutral eingebaut.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (17. Mai 2014)

joa morgen mal Probefahren ich werd denk auch mal neutral noch testen.
Aber 65° sind doch super mt ner 160er Gabel.
OK wenn so Stages wie In Riva die letzte anstehen könnte man überlege die dinger einfach umzudrehen is ja fix erledigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Antrieb.Dreht sich zwar nicht ums Rune aber er soll ins 
Rune rein
Wenn ich eine 10-fach Kassette mit 11-36 Zähnen und vorne ein 34 oder 36 KB fahren möchte,reicht da ein kurzes Schaltwerk oder brauch ich da schon ein Mittleres?


----------



## Floh (17. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du vorne 1 Kettenblatt fährst reicht immer kurz. Du musst ja nur 25 Zähne Kapa haben. Mittel kann 36 oder mehr Zähne


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (17. Mai 2014)

jetzt lese ich gerade auf der vorherigen Seite das man beim Tretlager ein Spacer rechts verbauen sollte ?!?! aaaaaber bei 73mm und GXP Lager brauch man doch garkeine ? und meine Kettenlinie ist eigentlich auch ganz ok, hab nichmal das Schaltwerk neu einstellen müssen.. direkt vom alten yeti übernommen und läuft fast perfekt.


----------



## Floh (17. Mai 2014)

Hab ich auch gedacht, stimmt aber nicht. Shimano Techdocs sagt ein 2,5er Spacer antriebsseitig.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (18. Mai 2014)

Sram GXP is aber kein Shimano   und selbst wenn es funktioniert kann ja eigentlich nichts kaputt gehen oder ?


----------



## Floh (18. Mai 2014)

Aber Tretlager Standard ist tretlager standard. Die Kettenlinie muss ja eig. gleich sein. Ich hatte auch 73-68 gerechnet und die Spacer weggelassen. War aber falsch...


----------



## -MIK- (18. Mai 2014)

Was sagt denn die Anleitung von SRAM GXP?


----------



## Floh (18. Mai 2014)

Hab mal eine CCDB Frage. Kommt der Dämpfer eingestellt im Base Tune oder sollte ich das nochmal alles prüfen? Sind die richtige Anzahl Spacer verbaut? Habe bis jetzt nur ein paar Runden um den Block gedreht aber kommt mir sehr weich vor beim richtigen Sag und unterdämpft


----------



## culoduro (18. Mai 2014)

Meiner kam nicht im Base Tune...
Spacer war ein grosser eingebaut.
2014 CS Version mit XV Kammer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (18. Mai 2014)

Ok und wie viele Spacer sollte man reinmachen? Hab 90 kg mit Klamotten. Schwere Leute sollten mehr reintun hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen?


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (18. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal wenn ihr euren Dämpfer im stand zum einfedern bringt im rune.
Ist es bei euch dann auch so das er die ersten ca. 1,5cm relativ einfach geht und er dann spürbar progressiver wird ?
Liegt das an der Kinematik oder ist mein CCDB kaputt ?


----------



## embee (18. Mai 2014)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Yeti gebrochen ist gehör ich jetzt auch zur Banshee/Rune Gemeinde
> Gerade fertig geworden, bessere Bilder Folgen Sobald ich den Schaft Gekürzt und die Decals der Gabel von yetitürkis auf raw abgestimmt Hab.
> Evtl. mach ich die Fox Kappen auch noch silber
> 
> ...


KFKA: Welche Führung fährst Du bei 1x11?


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (18. Mai 2014)

e thirteen xcx+  ca. 60gramm


----------



## embee (18. Mai 2014)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> e thirteen xcx+  ca. 60gramm


Dachte ich mir... nice. Die brauch ich auch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -MIK- (19. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Ok und wie viele Spacer sollte man reinmachen? Hab 90 kg mit Klamotten. Schwere Leute sollten mehr reintun hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen?



Laut Basetune gehört da ein L Spacer rein, ich habe mit 95kg zusätzlcih einen S Spacer verbaut und die Dämpfung bei 17mm SAG im Basetune eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, dann mach ich das wohl auch mal. Kann mir dann auch gleich mal die Air Can anschauen ob die jetzt mehrere Überströmer hat.


----------



## mfux (19. Mai 2014)

Wie erreiche ich everday26.de denn? Telefonisch hat die letzte Zeit schon mal ned geklappt? Nur per Mail?  Is  in Landshut ein Laden?
Mfg


----------



## nsc (19. Mai 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Wie erreiche ich everday26.de denn? Telefonisch hat die letzte Zeit schon mal ned geklappt? Nur per Mail?  Is  in Landshut ein Laden?
> Mfg


Per Mail kriegst du immer sehr schnell eine Antwort, telefonisch hatte ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## mfux (19. Mai 2014)

Laden gibts keinen?


----------



## nsc (19. Mai 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Laden gibts keinen?


Soweit ich weis nicht...


----------



## mfux (19. Mai 2014)

Thx


----------



## rabidi (19. Mai 2014)

Mein Rune ist jetzt erstmal für diese Saison final. Alle Teile sind jetzt so angepasst dass alles hält (deswegen die Subrosa hintern und der SG Schwalbe). Am Antrieb fahre ich seit einiger Zeit ein 42T Oneup Components hinten und ein 30T Wolftooth vorne. Kette bleibt eigentlich immer da wo sie hingehört, darum ohne Kettenführung.



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mfux (19. Mai 2014)

Bernhard von everday26.de hat sich per e-mail, kurz darauf telefonisch, gemeldet. 
So muss das sein, sehr angenehmer Kontakt!

Mfg


----------



## Floh (19. Mai 2014)

Hab meins heute mal auf die Waage gestellt. War ernüchternd. 15 kg. Woran kann es liegen? Ich fahre einen Hope/ZTR Flow LRS tubeless mit Milch, Lyrik Solo Air und 2x10 fach XT. Gut es sind große Scheiben dran (200/180). Wo liegt ihr so?
Nicht dass ich jetzt auf 12 kg kommen wollte, ich bin ja auch nicht gerade klein und leicht. Aber interessieren würds mich schon.


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Hab meins heute mal auf die Waage gestellt. War ernüchternd. 15 kg. Woran kann es liegen? Ich fahre einen Hope/ZTR Flow LRS tubeless mit Milch, Lyrik Solo Air und 2x10 fach XT. Gut es sind große Scheiben dran (200/180). Wo liegt ihr so?
> Nicht dass ich jetzt auf 12 kg kommen wollte, ich bin ja auch nicht gerade klein und leicht. Aber interessieren würds mich schon.



Halt ich für ganz normal. Alle die hier sub 14kg sind fahren Pike o.ä. (-300gr) und 1fach (-400gr?). Leichter Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker und auf die Bereifung gucken und schon bist du da. 

Denke ich bin mit Zee, 2kg+ LRS, LEV, Chunkey Monkey (vr+hr), x9 Antrieb und CCDBAir deutlich über 15kg. Habs aber noch nie nachgewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (19. Mai 2014)

Die Reifen sind Trail King in 2,2 also nix Böses aber auch keine Rennpellen. Laufräder wiegen 1800 Gramm. Sattel ist Specialized Avatar mit Thompson Elite. Ach egal, eine Variostütze kommt auch noch und eine kleine Kefü. Was soll der Geiz. Bin ja auch kein 60 Kilo Zwerg.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Hab meins heute mal auf die Waage gestellt. War ernüchternd. 15 kg. Woran kann es liegen? Ich fahre einen Hope/ZTR Flow LRS tubeless mit Milch, Lyrik Solo Air und 2x10 fach XT. Gut es sind große Scheiben dran (200/180). Wo liegt ihr so?
> Nicht dass ich jetzt auf 12 kg kommen wollte, ich bin ja auch nicht gerade klein und leicht. Aber interessieren würds mich schon.



Es macht halt die Summe aus... und die Rahmengröße 
Mein Rahmen (einer der ersten) in XL wiegt nackt ohne alles 3153,6g ... manache DH Rahmen wiegen ähnlich viel 
Aber das wusste ja jeder vorher schon, das die Banshee Rahmen etwas mehr wiegen, aber halten, und fahren


----------



## trailterror (20. Mai 2014)

so hier noch mal meins bevor es heute mittag eingesaut wird…..so sauber wird's nie mehr….







leider ist nach 200 Metern parkplatzradeln die neue one point podium von der Achse gefallen….??


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (20. Mai 2014)

Also meine 13,5Kg find ich schon gut aber da geht noch wesentlich mehr 

Mit Anderen Naben würd ich nochmal 50gramm sparen, mit der pike sicher auch 100 oderso und sobald ich die supergravity schlappen runter mach sollt ich dann gen der 13 kommen


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2014)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> Also meine 13,5Kg find ich schon gut aber da geht noch wesentlich mehr
> 
> Mit Anderen Naben würd ich nochmal 50gramm sparen, mit der pike sicher auch 100 oderso und sobald ich die supergravity schlappen runter mach sollt ich dann gen der 13 kommen



Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?
26 Zoll ?


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (20. Mai 2014)

26zoll und M 
aber der rahmen macht nichtmal 150gramm zu L


----------



## rappelkiste (20. Mai 2014)

13,5kg ist sehr gut..

- mein Rahmen ist ca. 300gr. leichter
- meine Reifen sind ca. 600gr. leichter
- meine Gabel ist ca. 200gr. leichter
- XX1 und der Rest ist ca. 600gr. schwerer

Mein Spitfire wiegt 13,8kg


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2014)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> 26zoll und M
> aber der rahmen macht nichtmal 150gramm zu L



Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie viel, aber es hieß mal, das die 2014er Frames 300g leichter werden ... k.a. in wie weit das stimmt, oder nicht.
Könnte man nur mit einer Vergleichsmessung herausfinden ...


----------



## trailterror (20. Mai 2014)

So...erste kleine ausfahrt:

Sehr zufrieden mit der grösse Large. Es ist länger als mein Helius (vor allem der reach) und es braucht demnach ne leicht andere position aufm bike....

Im Rune steckt wirklich ne Menge Bike. Es ist deutlich potenter und mehr Big Bike als mein Helius AM, trotz weniger Federweg.
Bergauf gehts für ein Enduro mit deutlichen Freeride Genen sehr sehr gut. Ich hing mit dem CCDB weniger im Sag im Uphill als mit dem (stets offenen) monarch im Helius. Der CC arbeitet wirklich hervorragend sensibel (im Banshee Set Up); es ist ein genuss ihm auf der geraden während der fahrt zuzusehn 

Ich empfand ihn sehr linear auf den ersten 2/3 des federwegs, dann wird er etwas progressiver. Find ich gut. Geht am anfang fluffig durch den federweg ohne wirklich verschwenderisch zu wirken. Bin aber keine grossen drops gesprungen und hatte keine harten landungen.

Die Metric harmonierte super mit dem CC. Sie  ist echt massiv und steif. Auch hier bekommt man den eindruck einer vollwertigen Freeride Gabel  sie arbeitete in der charakteristik ähnlich wie der dämpfer; sehr vielversprechend 

XX1/XO1: kein klappern, kein kettenveust, gänge flutschen super rein, geil.

Die Zee greift nut noch nicht so richtig; auch mit dem druckpunkt muss ich noch schaun...verbesserungsfähig...

Auch in der luft macht das rune einen sehr stabilen eindruck.

Es ging nur nicht ganz so gut (im stolpertempo) ums enge eck wie's Helius. Ist aber dennoch locker machbar mitm Rune....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Mai 2014)

Da ich von de Idee 'ne X01 zu verbauen weg bin, weils mir einfach das Geld nicht wert ist, brauch ich jetzt doch eine passende 2-Fach Führung. Mir reicht eine untere Führung und ich fahr 24/36.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p39453_TRS--Dual-Kettenfuehrung-Modell-2014.html

Passt die im ISCG 05er Standard ans Rad? Oder muss da auch gefeilt werden?


----------



## embee (20. Mai 2014)

Nimmste die X-Guide bei mir ausm Bikemarkt


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (21. Mai 2014)

ich kanns gern mal auf der Waage fotografieren  habe mittlerweile schon auf 3 Waagen gewogen weile mir keiner glaubt und immer steht 13,50Kg da...
Die Gabel ist niemals 200gramm leichter... Herstelerangabe vielleicht aber mehr auch nicht
Der Rahmen auch niemals 300gramm
Reiffen mit Sicherheit dafür wiegen meine laufies nichmal 1650gramm


JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie viel, aber es hieß mal, das die 2014er Frames 300g leichter werden ... k.a. in wie weit das stimmt, oder nicht.
> Könnte man nur mit einer Vergleichsmessung herausfinden ...





Hatte ich auch gelesen aaaaaber stimmt nicht  
Hatten sich einige der Käufer die die ersten 2014Rahmen hatten aufgeregt aber naja ich bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Floh (21. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mich auch schon dran gewöhnt. War halt nach dem Carbon Allmountain eine etwas krassere Umstellung. Hab jetzt ein bisschen HSC rausgenommen weil es bei kurzen Senken (so etwa Reifendurchmesser passt rein) bockhart reagiert hat. Wenns jetzt durchschlägt pack ich nen Spacer rein. Bin kein Freund davon Kennlinien mit der Dämpfung zu tunen.


----------



## martin82 (21. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal ist die Lack-Qualität bei euch auch eher mässig? Das grün scheint mir recht empfindlich, schon ein paar Abplatzer, und die Decals auch. Nicht das ich es allzu wichtig finde... Hatte vorher ein schwarz eloxiertes Canyon, das hat über die Jahre ganz ordentlich gehalten.


----------



## s0nic (22. Mai 2014)

15,9 mit Van RC2 ... aber runter macht es einfach Laune =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (22. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein bisschen HSC rausgenommen weil es bei kurzen Senken (so etwa Reifendurchmesser passt rein) bockhart reagiert hat.



Hi, wie hat sich das Rad in diesen Senken verhalten? Baute sich bei Dir auch so eine Art Wippen auf?



martin82 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist die Lack-Qualität bei euch auch eher mässig?



Meines ist in raw, sprich nur Klarlack drüber, habe da jetzt noch keine groben Platzer feststellen können.



s0nic schrieb:


> 15,9 mit Van RC2 ... aber runter macht es einfach Laune =D



Lecker.


----------



## Schreiner (22. Mai 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist die Lack-Qualität bei euch auch eher mässig? Das grün scheint mir recht empfindlich, schon ein paar Abplatzer, und die Decals auch. Nicht das ich es allzu wichtig finde... Hatte vorher ein schwarz eloxiertes Canyon, das hat über die Jahre ganz ordentlich gehalten.



Mein gelbes schaut stellenweise auch schon wild aus.

Aber so ist das mit Landmaschinen eben, die müssen arbeiten ;-)i


----------



## culoduro (22. Mai 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist die Lack-Qualität bei euch auch eher mässig? Das grün scheint mir recht empfindlich, schon ein paar Abplatzer, und die Decals auch. Nicht das ich es allzu wichtig finde... Hatte vorher ein schwarz eloxiertes Canyon, das hat über die Jahre ganz ordentlich gehalten.



Ja Abplatzer gibts. Leider ist auch das Sitzrohr nicht so richtig ausgerieben, die Sattelstütze schaut nach ein paar Monaten wie S.. aus, und die letzten Zentimeter versenken bzw. rausziehen ist ein Akt.



Floh schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch schon dran gewöhnt. War halt nach dem Carbon Allmountain eine etwas krassere Umstellung. Hab jetzt ein bisschen HSC rausgenommen weil es bei kurzen Senken (so etwa Reifendurchmesser passt rein) bockhart reagiert hat. Wenns jetzt durchschlägt pack ich nen Spacer rein. Bin kein Freund davon Kennlinien mit der Dämpfung zu tunen.



Ich hab auch einiges an HSC rausgenommen und Spacer rein. Bin ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige ist, der das Heck in solchen Situationen hart findet! Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, der Hinterbau fühlt sich mit weniger HSC auch etwas tot an... Muss aber glaube ich nochmal mit HSR experimentieren, oder noch mehr Spacer rein und HSC wieder mehr... 
(oder vielleicht wie @NoStyle meinte, den Dämpfer einschicken - da hab ich nur nicht so wirklich Bock drauf...)


----------



## Floh (22. Mai 2014)

@-MIK- : Nee eher nicht Wippen, eher so man knallt in die Senke rein und es fühlt sich übertrieben gesagt so an als würde es gar nicht federn.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Mai 2014)

Ah okay, ne das habe ich nicht. Bei mir fängt der Hinterbau in schnellen Kurven an zu wippen.


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. Mai 2014)

also


-MIK- schrieb:


> Ah okay, ne das habe ich nicht. Bei mir fängt der Hinterbau in schnellen Kurven an zu wippen.


wenn du schnelle kurven so fährst das du sagen kannst es wippt dann warst du zu langsam 
Ich Fahr den CCDB Air übrigens mit der normalen luftkammer und spacern und finds gut


----------



## -MIK- (22. Mai 2014)

Das Problem ist, dieses Wippen bringt so viel Unruhe ins Rad, dass alles instabil und vom Gefühl her unsicher wird. Das endet teilweise damit, dass der Lenker anfängt zu flattern.


----------



## mantra (22. Mai 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dieses Wippen bringt so viel Unruhe ins Rad, dass alles instabil und vom Gefühl her unsicher wird. Das endet teilweise damit, dass der Lenker anfängt zu flattern.


Also ich würde mal behaupten dass mit Deinem Setup irgendwas überhaupt nicht stimmt! Sowas sollte der Dämpfer in jedem Fall verhindern.

Btw.: Ich bin mit dem Hinterbau sehr zufrieden! Ich fahre es in Verbindung mit CCDB Air CS.


----------



## -MIK- (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, das denke ich mittlerweile auch. Fahre auch denn DBair XV und habe bis dato das Basetune eingestellt. Da sich hier das Werter heute Inn Blöd geändert hat, kann ich die neue Einstellung mit weniger LSR noch nicht testen.


----------



## Floh (25. Mai 2014)

Habe gestern Abend nochmal Bremsen entlüftet, Gabel gewartet und bei der Gelegenheit den CCDB mal drucklos gemacht und einmal ganz durchgefedert. Zum ersten geht der Umwerfer am unteren Link an in der niedrigen Stellung, obwohl es der Richtige für das Banshee ist. Zum Anderen hat das Durchfedern bei 70 psi anscheinend was gebracht. Vielleicht war die Negativkammer vorher gar nicht richtig befüllt. Fühlt sich jetzt sehr viel weniger pogomässig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (25. Mai 2014)

Hab gestern von der Ausfahrt ein kleines Video geschnitten...schauts euch an!






Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2014)

So, zweite ausfahrt...

Bin echt froh, dass ich mit meinen knapp ü 190cm kein XL genommen hab. Mir kommt das bike wirklich gross vor....ich überleg ob ich von nem 60er auf ein 50er vorbau umsteig...

CCDBairCS: wieder den letzten cm an federweg ungenutzt gelassen... Ok, bin jetzt keine 2 m drops gesprungen, wundert mich trotzdem ein bisserl....kommt mir so vor als wenns bei kleinen sprüngen sahnig durch den FW geht und kurz vor dem letzten cm auf einmal bockbockhart wird....?

Bremsen gehn bisher irgendwie gar nicht...
Bin mit meiner XT sehr zufrieden, aber die ZEE  druckpunktwanderung, sehr undefiniert, unheimlich schwammig....
Hab sie eigentlich ready geschickt bekommen...muss da mal nach kuckn lassen (entlüften lassen....?) das kann net sein, dass die so schlecht ist...


----------



## Floh (26. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab die XT und kann Dir nur raten, kauf Dir das Entlüftungskit von Shimano für 20 Euro. Du wirst MIT SICHERHEIT Blasen in der Leitung haben. Dazu brauchst Du nur noch ein Stück durchsichtigen Schlauch und eine 10 ml Spritze. Das Entlüften ist kein Hexenwerk, gibt diverse Youtube Videos dazu. Ich hab mit einer Spritze von einem Avid-Kit von unten eine ganze Portion durch das System gejagt und war erschrocken, wie viel Luft da noch rauskam. Gut ist auch, dabei von einem Helfer mit zwei Inbus-Schlüsseln die Leitung abklopfen zu lassen. Dann noch zweimal gepumpt um die Beläge dichter an die Scheibe zu bringen, und zack! da war der Druckpunkt wieder.

Durch diese Servo-Dingsbums Geschichte mit der variablen Hebelübersetzung fühlt sich die Hebelei allerdings komplett anders an als alles was ich vorher hatte (Hope, Grimeca, Avid). Kommt einem am Anfang ein bisschen weich vor, ist aber zum dosierten Bremsen ganz gut. Wenn man härter reingreift kommt dann auch richtig was. Ich finde mittlerweile, dass es die beste Bremse ist die ich je gefahren habe. Nachdem ich die bling bling Chrom Deckel gegen die von der Zee getauscht habe kotze ich auch nicht mehr wenn ich sie anschaue 

Ich fahre auch 50mm Vorbau mit 190 cm. Für mich ist das L genau richtig von der Länge. In Pedalier-Position habe ich jetzt auch genug Platz für eine 150er Vario-Stütze, das war bei meinem XL-Santa Cruz vorher nicht so.


----------



## FelixB (27. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> So, zweite ausfahrt...
> 
> Bin echt froh, dass ich mit meinen knapp ü 190cm kein XL genommen hab. Mir kommt das bike wirklich gross vor....ich überleg ob ich von nem 60er auf ein 50er vorbau umsteig...



Will mir demnächst auch ein Banshee Rune zulegen, welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bin 193cm groß und SL 93cm
Bin am rätseln ob es XL oder L werden soll. XL ist mit 466mm Reach schon verdammt lang.

Gibt es hier fahrer über 190cm? Wie ist so euere Erfahrung?


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2014)

FelixB schrieb:


> Will mir demnächst auch ein Banshee Rune zulegen, welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bin 193cm groß und SL 93cm
> Bin am rätseln ob es XL oder L werden soll. XL ist mit 466mm Reach schon verdammt lang.
> 
> Gibt es hier fahrer über 190cm? Wie ist so euere Erfahrung?



Hei, bin 188cm, mit SL 96cm.
Fahre nen XL mit nem 35mm Syntace Vorbau ... ich finde es genial


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2014)

@Felix
Ich hab exakt deine masse...ich find das Large schon ordentlich gross/lang. Ich würd auf keinen fall das Xl wollen..

Ich mags aber auch allgemein eher etwas kompakt....

Es gibt aber auch viele leute hier die mit um die 180cm von M auf L gewechselt haben und es jetzt nicht mehr kürzer/kleiner wollen...die werden dir bestimmt ganz klar zu XL raten 

-> wenns geht probefahrt


----------



## Brainspiller (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 188cm mit ~90cm Schrittlänge.
Meins ist ein L mit 50mm Vorbau und Lenker mit 38mm Rise.
Das passt mir ziemlich gut so.

Bei deinen Maßen hast du meiner Meinung nach keine Wahl, das sollte ein XL werden.

Wie die anderen auch sagen:
Sollte es möglich sein mach ne Probefahrt, dann weisst du wirklich Bescheid.

Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## FelixB (27. Mai 2014)

Ich komme aus Würzburg.

Probefahrt, idealerweise einmal mit L und XL wäre natürlich optimal, 
muss mich wohl mal nach ein paar Rune Fahrern in meiner Umgebung umsehen


----------



## ruckse (27. Mai 2014)

FelixB schrieb:


> Will mir demnächst auch ein Banshee Rune zulegen, welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Bin 193cm groß und SL 93cm
> Bin am rätseln ob es XL oder L werden soll. XL ist mit 466mm Reach schon verdammt lang.
> 
> Gibt es hier fahrer über 190cm? Wie ist so euere Erfahrung?



Ich habe in etwa deine Maße und fahre ein XL. Ich würde es nicht kleiner haben wollen, vor allem beim bergauf fahren ist die Sattelstütze verdammt weit heraussen und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das beim L zu viel wird. Beim Runterfahren passt mir das XL auch perfekt, es mag aber durchaus sein, dass das L  auch gut passen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo. Fahre momentan ein Santa Cruz Nomad C, aber seit das Rune V2 auf dem Markt ist reizt es mich, das Teil mal zu fahren. Nun habe ich ein Top Angebot für ein gebrauchtes gesehen. Bevor ich da zuschlage, kann jemand einen Vergleich ziehen zur Bergauf Eigenschaften der beiden Bikes? Soll schon ein Bike für alles sein, auch mal Tage mit über 1500hm wirds geben. Ist der einzige Punkt wo ich mir unsicher bin...


----------



## Floh (27. Mai 2014)

Bei 190 und 96 cm SL fahre ich ein L und habe 24 cm Sattelauszug. Das geht mit 350 mm Stütze gerade noch so. Ich habe kurze Arme und einen kurzen Oberkörper, deswegen ist das L für mich gut. Du wirst ein XL brauchen.
Was das Nomad angeht: ich komme frisch vom Blur LT Carbon. Im Vergleich dazu ist das Rune natürlich nicht ganz so vortriebseffizient und gierig. Aber bergauf fahren tut es ganz gut. Ich habe die Lyrik verpflanzt also an der Front kein Unterschied zu vorher. Meine Vermutung wäre dass die Unterschiede zum Nomad noch geringer sind.


----------



## trailterror (27. Mai 2014)

....Stack ist beim L und XL gleich. War für mich eine nicht ganz unwichtige info....


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2014)

scnc schrieb:


> Soll schon ein Bike für alles sein, auch mal Tage mit über 1500hm wirds geben. Ist der einzige Punkt wo ich mir unsicher bin...



Für mich passt das, verbau ein blockierbares Fahrwerk (z.B. Pike/DBAir CS, Fox 34 CTD/Float X CTD, ...) und Du wirst Berg auf Spaß haben. Ist natürlich kein CC Carbon Bike aber darüber bist Du Dir denke ich bewusst.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Mai 2014)

FelixB schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Würzburg.
> 
> Probefahrt, idealerweise einmal mit L und XL wäre natürlich optimal,
> muss mich wohl mal nach ein paar Rune Fahrern in meiner Umgebung umsehen



Jederzeit möglich, aber wohne ca. 150km von Wü weg ...



-MIK- schrieb:


> Für mich passt das, verbau ein blockierbares Fahrwerk (z.B. Pike/DBAir CS, Fox 34 CTD/Float X CTD, ...) und Du wirst Berg auf Spaß haben. Ist natürlich kein CC Carbon Bike aber darüber bist Du Dir denke ich bewusst.



der CaneCreek Climb Switch ist nicht blockierbar ... 

Mein Favorit wäre Pike / Monarch RC3 Debon Air 
Habe hinten den RockRazor drauf gemacht, nur leider noch keine Erfahrung damit, da Fuß grad außer Gefecht ...
Vorne Magic Marry / Hans Dampf
Aufbau sollte dann schon rel. leicht werden.
sub 14kg solltest schon kommen.


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2014)

Das ist korrekt, der DBAir CS ist nicht blockierbar, wie fast alle Enduro Dämpfer wird nur eine Plattform zugeschaltet. Ob jetzt DBAir, Float X oder Monarch ist imho egal, halt einen Dämpfer der eine Wippunterdrückung mitbringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (28. Mai 2014)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, der DBAir CS ist nicht blockierbar, wie fast alle Enduro Dämpfer wird nur eine Plattform zugeschaltet. Ob jetzt DBAir, Float X oder Monarch ist imho egal, halt einen Dämpfer der eine Wippunterdrückung mitbringt.



Will hier echt nicht klugscheißen, aber ne Plattform ist es auch nicht 
der ClimbSwitch verlangsamt nur die low speed compression & low speed rebound
wohingegen Float X / Monarch RC3 etc. eine echte Plattform haben, die aus Eigenschutz, im Notfall noch öffnet (vergessen raus zu machen, und dann ne Runde DH... ist kein Spass aus eigener Erfahrung  )


----------



## -MIK- (28. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn eine echte Plattform? Für mein Verständnis ist eine Plattform eine in x Stufen verstellbare Low Speed Druckstufe, sprich mehr Dämpfung = weniger wippen. Beim DBAir wird zusätzlich die LSR gedämpft.

Von daher sollte doch jeder Dämpfer bei aktivierter Plattform auslösen, da harter Einschlag von der HSC gedämpft wird.

Korrigier mich gerne wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Mai 2014)

Also ich hätte immer gedacht, das eine Echte Plattform eine Art Lockout ist.
Stell mir das immer so vor, das irgendwo nen Riegel vor geschoben wird, der bei genügend großen Druck öffnet.
Beim Climb Switch wird es nur verlangsamt, es bleibt aber offen.

Bin schon alle 3 gefahren, Climb Switch, Monarch RC3 und jetzt Float X.
RC3 und Float X sind richtig hart im "Climb"Modus, wohingegen der CaneCreek nur irgendwie langsamer ist.
Bisschen schlecht zu erklären das Popometer


----------



## NoStyle (28. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube Ihr habt beide Recht. Ein Lockout ist mehr oder weniger eine zuschaltbare Blockier-Funktion der Dämpfung = kaum Federung/Dämpfung. Eine Plattform ist eine Art Wippunterdrückung, welche die Lowspeed Zug- und Druckstufen beeinflusst. Je nach dem einstellbar, aber immer mit voll aktiver Federung. Ich hatte an meinem Manitou Evolver ein fixes SPV, welches Wippen unterdrückt hat. Im Ergebnis etwas weniger feinstes Ansprechen im ersten Drittel des Federwegs versus Non-Plattform des regulären CCDB, welches minimal wippt ...


----------



## Floh (28. Mai 2014)

Der Climb Switch zwingt alles Öl, durch die Kanäle der High Speed Dämpfung zu fließen. Dadurch ist die Low-Speed Dämpfung deutlich höher als ohne. Ich finde es aber gut dass das Fahrwerk aktiv bleibt. Besser als eine blockierte Federung in Sachen Traktion.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Mai 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Der Climb Switch zwingt alles Öl, durch die Kanäle der High Speed Dämpfung zu fließen. Dadurch ist die Low-Speed Dämpfung deutlich höher als ohne. Ich finde es aber gut dass das Fahrwerk aktiv bleibt. Besser als eine blockierte Federung in Sachen Traktion.



Trakionsvorteile ja, aber beim Hochkurbeln über Schotter, oder Asphalt brauch ich das nicht  da soll Ruhe sein.
Will ich technisch hoch, gehts einfach im Trail - Modus hoch....


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Mai 2014)

So hier mal meins wieder.
Mit Float X, Joystick 8 bit Alloy 38mm rise, RockRazor, 40er twenty6 Kettenblatt, alte Xt Kassette, jetzt wieder 13,9kg ...


----------



## -MIK- (29. Mai 2014)

@NoStyle schön zusammen gefasst. 

@JansonJanson ich verstehe was Du meinst aber mir ist ein bisschen federn lieber als gar kein Federn, vor allem über Schotter Berg auf. Wenn ich da an mein Rennrad und das Kopfsteinpflaster vorm Schloss Bensberg in Bergisch Gladbach denke... aua Oberschenkel. 

Ist ja auch egal welches System der Dämpfer mit bringt, denke Du bist mit Deinem und ich mit meinem Dämpfer glücklich und genau darauf kommt es ja an.


----------



## svenson69 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
könnte mir mal jemand sagen was für einen Umwerfer ich fürs Rune brauche?
hat vielleicht auch jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## NoStyle (30. Mai 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> könnte mir mal jemand sagen was für einen Umwerfer ich fürs Rune brauche?
> hat vielleicht auch jemand eine Empfehlung?


Ich habe am Spitfire diesen hier, für 36/22 Zähne, als Bottom-Pull:
http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=32034-114-1
Funktioniert hervorragend auch mit 3-fach XT-Shiftern. Dazu baut er sehr kompakt und es gibt keine Platzprobleme wie eventuell mit Shimanos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2014)

Habe mal eine Frage: wie lange darf eine Sattelstütze sein, damit man sie noch komplett versenken kann und wie groß ist die Mindesteinstecktiefe?

Ich komme von einem Rad mit 460er Sattelrohr und will den Sattel auf mindestens genauso weit versenken können.. Variostütze ist nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2014)

Mit Unterkante oberrohr biste definitiv auf der sicheren seite...vll reicht bei Banshee auch weniger


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe mal bei mir nachgemessen.. bei einem 460er Sitzrohr hab ich 25 cm Auszug von Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zur Sattelklemmung (SL 86 cm). Dh ich brauche die 400er Stütze und die wird beim Rune nicht ganz rein gehen, eher gefühlte 5-8cm rausstehen.
Irgendwie sch** dass bei den ganzen 650B Bikes die Schrittfreiheit für ein minimal besseres Überrollverhalten geopfert wird (andere Nachteile mal nicht betrachtet).

Wie groß ist denn der Abstand zwischen Oberkante Sitzrohr und Sattelklemme bei einer komplett versenkten Reverb/Moveloc/..?


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2014)

Hab natürlich unterkante oberrohr (nicht unterrohr) gemeint vorhin, habs korrigiert. Das sind beim large Rune (470er sitzrohr) ca 15cm...wie gesagt vll reichen auch 10-12cm, müsste man nachfragen...

Um auf deine frage zurückzukommen. Ich vermute irgendwas zwischen 5-7cm...?


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2014)

Habs mittlerweile mit Dreisatz und paar Bildern ausgefummelt und bin auf 7 cm bei der Moveloc gekommen. Der Verlust an Schrittfreiheit ist schon derb. Muss mir mal ein paar Gedanken dazu machen.. ansonsten scheint das Rune ein top Bike zu sein..


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2014)

Oberrohr ist doch ziemlich tief beim Rune und schrittfreiheit recht gross....?


----------



## culoduro (1. Juni 2014)

Laut Nachfrage bei Keith von Banshee Bikes oder seiner Antwort im mtbr.com Forum (weiss nicht ganz genau) bestimmt die Sattelstütze und nicht der Rahmen die Einstecktiefe Bei meiner Banshee Sattelstütze sinds 10cm, die da aufgedruckt sind als Minimum. 
Das Banshee ist übrigens kein 650B Rad... 
Die Sattelstütze ist leider nicht ganz zu versenken, weil das Sitzrohr nicht ganz gerade ist...
Ich hab bei einer 89er Schrittlänge aber noch ca 2 cm Luft bis zum Minimum von 10cm (400er Sattelstütze, L Rahmen), sprich ich könnte noch 2cm absägen. Unterkante Oberrohr wärs dann halt nimmer...


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Oberrohr ist doch ziemlich tief beim Rune und schrittfreiheit recht gross....?


Ich meine damit eigentlich wie weit ich den Sattel versenken kann. Bei Bewegungen nach vorne und hinten über dem Rad ist mir persönlich das besonders wichtig.



odysseus schrieb:


> Laut Nachfrage bei Keith von Banshee Bikes oder seiner Antwort im mtbr.com Forum (weiss nicht ganz genau) bestimmt die Sattelstütze und nicht der Rahmen die Einstecktiefe Bei meiner Banshee Sattelstütze sinds 10cm, die da aufgedruckt sind als Minimum.
> Das Banshee ist übrigens kein 650B Rad...
> Die Sattelstütze ist leider nicht ganz zu versenken, weil das Sitzrohr nicht ganz gerade ist...
> Ich hab bei einer 89er Schrittlänge aber noch ca 2 cm Luft bis zum Minimum von 10cm (400er Sattelstütze, L Rahmen), sprich ich könnte noch 2cm absägen. Unterkante Oberrohr wärs dann halt nimmer...



Bei den Syntace Stützen wären das ja nur 9 cm. Das wäre schon sehr wenig?!

Wie weit kannst du deine 400er Stütze denn versenken?


----------



## culoduro (1. Juni 2014)

Puh, vermessen hab ichs noch nie. Nicht so weit wie die auf ca 430 gekürzte (von 460) im L Rahmen von 301... 

Wenns Dir wichtig ist, kann ichs mal ausmessen. Sag mir nur genau, welches Mass Du brauchst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2014)

Ja wäre schon mal sehr interessant für mich. Bei 25 cm Auszug aktuell im 301 (Maß B hier: http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/konfigurator/) und 9 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze wären 34 cm das theoretische Minimum. Reicht aber wenn du das irgendwann mal machst, hat keinen Stress. Die Pläne mit dem Rune sind eher Zukunftsmusik. Was ich gerne hätte, wäre ein Bike, das man noch bergauf pedalieren kann, das aber auch im Bikepark "alle" Schandtaten mitmacht.

Im 301 MK10 in L geht die 400er Stütze bei mir auch gerade so rein, aber immerhin..


----------



## culoduro (1. Juni 2014)

Technische trails bergauf finde ich mit beiden nicht prickelnd, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger bike (Yeti 575). Forststraßen bergauf geht mit dem Rune genauso wie mit dem 301.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2014)

Für mich wäre mal eine Vergleich 301 vs Rune mit gleichen, perfekt eingestellten Dämpfern interessant. Also ein Float X oder CCDBA (bei letzterem muss man bisl feilen).


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2014)

Ich denk, dass das Rune ein gaaanz anderes kaliber hinterbau hat als ein 301. das rune wird wohl ne deutliche nummer überm 301 liegen. Soll nicht heissen, dass ein 301 schlecht ist; viele werden für gewisse sachen das LV womöglich bevorzugen....

Bin das 301 aber noch nicht gefahren...
Vermutungen also....

Grazer Tourer kennt glaub ich auch das 301 sehr gut...der wird dir bestimmt ne handfeste äusserung zu sagen können


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2014)

Dass das Rune bergab ne ganz andere Nummer ist glaube ich gerne, aber wie groß bleibt der Vorsprung wenn das 301 auch einen gescheiten Dämpfer bekommt?


----------



## iceis (1. Juni 2014)

Ich behaupte mal wenn jemand fahren kann wird keines von beiden Bikes die Nase vorne haben.

Wer mal mit einem 200mm DH bike dem user Radde in Bad Wildbad hinterhergefahren ist weiß was ich meine.
Hatte zwar selbst nicht das Vergnügen aber ich hab auch mal irgendwo im Forum gelesen das Radde selbst sagt das er mit seinem Glory auch nicht schneller ist als mit seinem Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (2. Juni 2014)

Für so einen Allerwelts-User wie mich bringt das Rune dann doch noch was an Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit ggü. dem 301 (MK10 mit RP23). 
Der RP23 in meinem ist gepusht, das hatte gefühlt nochmal so "30%" an Schluckfreudigkeit ggü. dem Serien RP23 gebracht. Trotzdem fühlt sich das Fahrwerk vom 301 straffer und "boppeliger" an als das vom Rune. Lord Helmchen tunt ja wohl einige Monarchen für Leute mit dem 301, und auch mit Hebeln für 216er Dämpfern. Seine Aussage mir gegenüber war, dass auch damit das 301 straffer bleibt.

Andere Sachen tragen aber auch zur subjektiv grösseren Fahrsicherheit bei beim Rune, mMn. 
Flacherer Lenkwinkel, tieferes Tretlager in der flachen Stellung (die ich nur fahre), das Gewicht des Rahmens. Ich hab beim CCDB die HSC nochmal ein gutes Stück verringert (und zwei kleine Spacer dazu), dadurch liegt der Hinterbau deutlich ruhiger. Insgesamt springt das Rad weniger wenns ruppig und schnell wird.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juni 2014)

Tja wer fahren kann der braucht natürlich keine 200 mm DH-Kiste, aber das Problem das ich mit dem 301 habe ist in erster Linie der RP23. Nach 50 hm Bikeparkabfahrt wird das teil hieß und fängt an zu kicken. Habe deshalb die Zugstufe zu langsam eingestellt, im Laufe der Abfahrt wirds dann wieder.... wenn ich jetzt einen anderen Dämpfer reinstecke habe ich das Problem zwar behoben aber zum DHler wird das 301 dennoch nicht. Nachdem ich ein Demo testen konnte bin ich eh hin und weg... also entweder ich kauf mir so was wie das Rune und fahre das auf Tour und im BP oder ich behalte das 301 und ergänze mit nem richtigen DHler, wobei ich das für das was ich mache auch als unnötig übertrieben ansehe.


----------



## Floh (10. Juni 2014)

Umwerfer: Ich habe Shimano genommen statt SRAM weil mir everyday26 gesagt hat dass sie nur den verbauen. Mit ein bisschen einstellen geht er vorbei an der Schwinge. Knapp aber geht.
Thema Tretlager: Ich hab damit so meine Schwierigkeiten dass das so tief hängt. Hab 180er Kurbeln wegen meiner langen Beine, und setze ständig mit dem Pedal auf an Stellen die ich sonst locker durchpedalieren konnte. Überlege jetzt ob ich die Gabel um 10-20 mm verlängere und auf die hohe Stellung am Flipchip gehe (ersteres um letzteres zu kompensieren). Kürzere Kurbel will ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2014)

Ist ne überlegung wert...eine 1cm höhere gabel und die umstellung auf high, so müsstest du bei den exakt gleichen winkeln bleiben...

Ich hab das auch bei mir befürchtet...ich hab in der neutral einstellung aber erstaunlich wenig pedalkontakt...fahr aber auch "nur" ne 175er armlänge...


----------



## Frog (10. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja wäre schon mal sehr interessant für mich. Bei 25 cm Auszug aktuell im 301 (Maß B hier: http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/konfigurator/) und 9 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze wären 34 cm das theoretische Minimum. Reicht aber wenn du das irgendwann mal machst, hat keinen Stress. Die Pläne mit dem Rune sind eher Zukunftsmusik. Was ich gerne hätte, wäre ein Bike, das man noch bergauf pedalieren kann, das aber auch im Bikepark "alle" Schandtaten mitmacht.
> 
> Im 301 MK10 in L geht die 400er Stütze bei mir auch gerade so rein, aber immerhin..




sowas möchte der Bodo auf der Eurobike vorstellen: voll Bikeparktauglich und unter 12,5 Kg.


----------



## Frog (10. Juni 2014)

bin in der letzten Woche im Vinschgau gewesen und habe die ersten Tage den CCDB drin gehabt und dann zur Trailtrophy den FOX...War ein Fehler. Der FOX hat zwar alles mit gemacht...doch die DH`s wären sicherlich etwas schneller mit dem CCDB gewesen. 
Aber hätte, hätte Fahrradkette. Nächstes Jahr wird der FOX nur noch Ersatzdämpfer!


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> sowas möchte der Bodo auf der Eurobike vorstellen: voll Bikeparktauglich und unter 12,5 Kg.



Ach das Gewicht brauch da gar nicht so niedrig sein. Unter 15 kg sind schon voll ausreichend. Wichtig ist eher die Antriebsneutralität des Hinterbaus. Ganz davon ab kann ich mir ein Rad mit bikeparktauglichem Fahrwerk und entsprechenden Reifen bei dem Gewicht nicht vorstellen?! Mein 301 wiegt etwa 13,7 kg und da ist nur ein leichter LRS, 1-ply Reifen und ein RP23 montiert.


----------



## martin82 (10. Juni 2014)

Bin vorgestern das erste mal mit dem Rune richtig schön über den Lenker auf die Fresse. Habe an recht steilen / hohen Stufen aufgesetzt und wurde dann nach vorne rausgeschoben. Zack... aber zum Glück nur diverse Blessuren, nix kaputt...
Für meine bisherigen Erfahrungen bin ich jetzt mit dem Rune schon recht oft aufgesetzt. Fahre in der neutralen Stellung, habe ne 170er Kurbel, werde aber demnächst auf hoch/steil wechseln. 
Denke nicht das man den halben ° LW spürt, oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2014)

Eher weniger... habe das ein paar Millimeter höhere Tretlager genauso wenig. Ist zwar ein anderer Rahmen aber als ich beim 301 von 180 mm auf 170 mm an der Front gewechselt habe, ist mir bzgl Tretlager und Lenkwinkel auch nichts aufgefallen..


----------



## iceis (10. Juni 2014)

@martin82
Bin meins erst einige Wochen auf MID gefahren dann auf HIGH für ein par Touren und dann direkt auf LOW um den Unterschied zu spüren.
Am LW hab ich nichts bemerkt, an der Sitzposition war bei HIGH wahrzunehmen das man weiter vorne sitzt und das Tretlager ist spürbar tiefer/höher im Vergleich LOW/HIGH (habs extra an Stellen mit etwas größeren Steinen getestet).

Hab dann ein -1.5° Works Components rein (auf LOW) und das merke ich und finds genau richtig für mich.

Das man mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik auch mit z.B. 66° LW gut runterkommen kann is klar, aber ich empfinde so wie ichs jetzt hab keine Nachteile Bergauf und nur Vorteile Bergab, also ich habs nicht bereut und ich versteh auch nicht warum man überhaupt einen LW von z.B. 66° bei einem MTB benötigen sollte...bei mir steigt das Vorderrad Bergauf mit 66° genauso wie mit 63,5° und auch ein Hardtail mit 10cm Vorbau steigt gefühlt genauso. Aber evtl. ist das auch nur bei mir so oder es liegt einfach an der Steigung an der ich letztens feststellen musste das meine Sattelmitte (am Runev2) genau über der Hinterradachse ist wenn es am Hang steht.

Irgendwo hab ich auch mal gelesen das bei flacheren LW das Rad Bergauf dazu neigt nach links oder rechts zu kippen, kann ich nicht bestätigen und behaupte das liegt an fehlender Körperspannung.

Klatsch ein -1.5 Steuersatz rein und fahr zufrieden weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (10. Juni 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> @martin82
> Bin meins erst einige Wochen auf MID gefahren dann auf HIGH für ein par Touren und dann direkt auf LOW um den Unterschied zu spüren.
> Am LW hab ich nichts bemerkt, an der Sitzposition war bei HIGH wahrzunehmen das man weiter vorne sitzt und das Tretlager ist spürbar tiefer/höher im Vergleich LOW/HIGH (habs extra an Stellen mit etwas größeren Steinen getestet).
> 
> ...


Fährst du jetzt die flache Einstellung + den Winkelsteuersatz?
Hast du von deinem Bike vielleicht mal ein Bild von der Seite?
würd mich mal intressieren wie das so flach aussieht


----------



## stefanjansch (11. Juni 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Fährst du jetzt die flache Einstellung + den Winkelsteuersatz?
> Hast du von deinem Bike vielleicht mal ein Bild von der Seite?
> würd mich mal intressieren wie das so flach aussieht


 
Schaut dann so aus ;-)


----------



## svenson69 (11. Juni 2014)

Danke
Das sieht ja flacher aus wie mein Scalp,sowohl LW wie Tretlager.
wie hoch/tief ist denn das Tretlager?wie siehts da aus mit aufsetzen?


----------



## stefanjansch (11. Juni 2014)

Tretlager ist auf 335mm mit den Reifen, Aufsetzen hab ich nur auf technischen Trails bergauf wenn ich nicht aufpasse, sonst passt das schon gut so!


----------



## iceis (12. Juni 2014)

weil ichs extra geschossen hab post ichs jetzt auch


----------



## martin82 (12. Juni 2014)

@all, danke fürs feedback, werde mal die High-Version der Ausfallenden probieren und schaun ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juni 2014)

Das Rune kenn ich doch.. haben uns mal in Osternohe gesehen und ich habs mal kurz befummelt  - echt schick.


----------



## tomac7 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich brauch mal kurz Rat.
Wie weit könnt ihr bei eurem CCDB CS die lsc und lsr Schraube herausdrehen?
1. Wie viele Umdrehungen? Hier steht was von *25 *!!?
http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/

ich kann max 3 volle Umdrehungen herausdrehen. Danach eckt die Imbusschraube der Lsc und Lsr an der Unterlegscheibe vom Climbswitch an.

2. Irgendwie raffe ich das nicht. Bei der oben verlinkten Anleitung ist von *clicks *und *turns *die Rede. Ich spüre keine Clicks sondern normale Gewindeundrehungen


----------



## martin82 (14. Juni 2014)

So, heute mal in high / short Einstellung unterwegs gewesen. War überrascht dass der Unterschied deutlich zu spüren ist. Schon beim draufsetzten merkt man eine andere Geo. Den kürzeren Hinterbau fand ich gut, die Front kann man leichter hochziehen, liegt auf dem Trail allerdings nicht ganz so satt wie in der neutralen Stellung... vielleicht überleg ich mir das dann doch mal mit dem Winkelsteuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (14. Juni 2014)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal kurz Rat.
> Wie weit könnt ihr bei eurem CCDB CS die lsc und lsr Schraube herausdrehen?
> 1. Wie viele Umdrehungen? Hier steht was von *25 *!!?
> http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/
> ...



Die Klicks der LS sind sehr fein, sollten aber spürbar und -wenn es leise ist- auch hörbar sein.
Bei der HS ist sind jeweils Zahlen sichtbar,diese habe ich als Markierung genommen. 
Von dort einfach die zwei Umdrehungen einstellen. 

Bei der LS kommen bei 3 Umdrehungen schon die 25 Klicks hin. Also keine 25 Umdrehungen.


----------



## tomac7 (15. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure Hilfe, insbesondere MK_79.
Jetzt ist meins auch ready to race. Nur ne Waage fehlt mir hier am Gardasee. Ansonsten bin ich nach der erste kurzen Ausfahrt sehr begeistert. Die Lyrik kenne ich ja schon aber der Hinterbau ist der absolute Wahnsinn!


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2014)

Hab noch mal nachgekuckt bei meinem CCDBACS:

HSC sind volle Umdrehungen. Bei mir sinds 4
HSR sind volle Umdrehungen. Da hab ich lediglich 3

LSC sind Klicks (ne vielleicht  achtelumdrehungen pro klick). 22 spürbare bei mir
LSR sind auch klicks. Davon hab ich 21


----------



## termaltake (17. Juni 2014)

[ATTACH = full] 300029 [/ attach] [attach = full] 300030 [/ attach]


----------



## Pornspirit (20. Juni 2014)

Gibt´s zufällig im Raum Nürnberg einen Spitfire Besitzer mit Rahmengröße M?
Zum Probesitzen bzw. Rollen.


----------



## MK_79 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin seit kurzem ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer eines Rune V2.

Aufbau ist mehr oder minder abgeschlossen, aber es fehlen noch vernünftige Bilder, die dem Bike gerecht werden.
Daher erst mal ein paar Häpchen.





















Ich hatte schon lange Zeit im Hintergrund mitgelesen und war mit dem einem oder anderem Mitglied bereits in kontakt. Das "miteinander" und der ehrliche/ offene Ausstausch haben mir hier immer gefallen und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht im jedem Bereich von IBC der Fall.
Ich hoffe das dies so bleibt.
Ebenso, dass hier Leute von Sachen sprechen bezw. Antworten geben, mit denen sie sich  _wirklich _auskennen und nicht nur Forums BLABLA (weiter) verbreiten.

Weitere Bilder kommen, ebenso meine Infos zu Größe, Aufbau....


Bis bald....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (28. Juni 2014)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Gibt´s zufällig im Raum Nürnberg einen Spitfire Besitzer mit Rahmengröße M?
> Zum Probesitzen bzw. Rollen.



Leider bin ich nicht in Nürnberg, aber im Raum Schwäbisch Hall könnte ich Dir ein Proberollen auf einem Spitfire V2 in M, einem Rune V2 in L und einem Darkside in L ermöglichen.


----------



## Schreiner (28. Juni 2014)

krasser Fuhrpark, alles Deine?

Ich denke ja Darkside und spitty im Keller wär geil, aktuell ist das Rune mein one for all und eigentlich rockts immer noch.


----------



## Pornspirit (28. Juni 2014)

mantra schrieb:


> Leider bin ich nicht in Nürnberg, aber im Raum Schwäbisch Hall könnte ich Dir ein Proberollen auf einem Spitfire V2 in M, einem Rune V2 in L und einem Darkside in L ermöglichen.



Danke! Hat sich erledigt, jetzt gibt´s ein Spitfire V2 M in Nürnberg


----------



## mantra (29. Juni 2014)

Schreiner schrieb:


> krasser Fuhrpark, alles Deine?



Nein, das Spitfire nicht.


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. Juli 2014)

Ich bräucht mal eure Meinung:

Eigentlich wollte ich meine Lyrik RC2DH behalten. Als nächstes sollte ein neuer 26" LRS kommen und dazu die X01.

Mittlerweile denke ich aber stark drüber nach auf Pike/mattoc umzusteigen und mir 'nen 650B LRS bauen zu lassen. Dann wäre aber kein Geld mehr für die X01, die ich mir aber eigentlich eh ausreden will, weil ich nicht sicher bin ob sie mir reicht.

Also:
650b + Gabel oder
26er + X01

Was meint ihr 
Rad ist mein einziges für alles.


----------



## nsc (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mich für Variante eins entschieden (Mattoc und 650B LRS). Der Umstieg auf X01 war mir persönlich dann doch zu teuer, da schon so 450 - 500 € nur für Schaltung, Shifter und Kasette fällig werden. Die X1 macht das ganze schon wieder interessanter, aber wirklich günstig wird es dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## sevman (1. Juli 2014)

..ich stand vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung und habe mich dann doch für die Lyrik + 26" + xx1 entschieden.
Lyrik mit 170mm sowie hinten tiefste Einstellung harmoniert perfekt. Des Weiteren ist die xx1 oder in deinem Fall x01 einfach traumhaft. Kein klappern und schlagen der Kette, Kettenstrebe sieht aus wie neu. Endlich kein Trigger mehr für den Umwerfer. Links lediglich der "Drücker" für die Reverb. Für mich persönlich DIE Erlösung und was Übersetzungsbandbreite anbetrifft, völlig ausreichend. Jedenfalls habe ich am Gardasee keine Probleme gehabt trotz lausiger Kondition.


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. Juli 2014)

Ich überleg halt Ende der Saison zu wechseln, wenn Kasette + Rest eh hin sind. Für die X01 als Komplettgruppe zahlt man 750€. Kasette Kette und evtl verschlissene Blätter auch gerne mal 200€.

Ob ich mit der X01 auskomme weiß ich selber nicht 



sevman schrieb:


> ..ich stand vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung und habe mich dann doch für die Lyrik + 26" + xx1 entschieden.
> Lyrik mit 170mm sowie hinten tiefste Einstellung harmoniert perfekt. Des Weiteren ist die xx1 oder in deinem Fall x01 einfach traumhaft. Kein klappern und schlagen der Kette, Kettenstrebe sieht aus wie neu. Endlich kein Trigger mehr für den Umwerfer. Links lediglich der "Drücker" für die Reverb. Für mich persönlich DIE Erlösung und was Übersetzungsbandbreite anbetrifft, völlig ausreichend. Jedenfalls habe ich am Gardasee keine Probleme gehabt trotz lausiger Kondition.



du fährst 170mm + slack setting? Oder meinst du mit tief Flip Chip in am tiefsten? Das wäre dann ja das steile Set up 
Das fährt sich auf Touren noch ok? Ich muss sagen ich komme vom Speci Enduro. Dort war die 170mm Lyrik zuletzt auch verbaut. Da kam die Front deutlich früher hoch als beim Rune! Ist vllt sogar ne Überlegung wert auf slack zu gehen.


----------



## flouing (2. Juli 2014)

Servus zusammen, 

Da ich mir auch ein Rune aufgebaut hab, hab ich die letzten Wochen oft diesen thread durforstet. 
Jetzt wollt ich einfach mal ein Bild hochladen und bissl was dazu schreiben. 

Ich bin 192 cm mit langen Beinen und komm mit nem L Rahmen sehr gut aus.
Ich fahr auf 650b Als Dämpfer hab ich einen Rock shox Monarch Plus Debonair 2015 verbaut und vorne ne Pike rc3 solo air.
Fährt sich richtig geil  auch wenn ich das bike mit cane creek dB air nicht kenne.

Hat sonst schon jemand den monarch debonair verbaut?

Ride on 
Flo


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Juli 2014)

flouing schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Da ich mir auch ein Rune aufgebaut hab, hab ich die letzten Wochen oft diesen thread durforstet.
> Jetzt wollt ich einfach mal ein Bild hochladen und bissl was dazu schreiben.
> ...



Wo hast den DebonAir her - der steht auch ganz oben bei mir ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixB (2. Juli 2014)

flouing schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Da ich mir auch ein Rune aufgebaut hab, hab ich die letzten Wochen oft diesen thread durforstet.
> Jetzt wollt ich einfach mal ein Bild hochladen und bissl was dazu schreiben.
> ...




Wie kommst du denn mit dem Sattelauszug zurecht?

Ich bin 193cm und 93cm SL und wollte mir einen XL Rahmen holen. Für den Sitzrohrdurchmesser gibt es die Reverb Stealth ja nur mit 125mm Auszug. Wie reicht die da aus?

Weiß jemand von euch die Länge von der Reverb 125 von der Mindesteinstecktiefe bis zur Sattelklemme?


----------



## flouing (3. Juli 2014)

Den Dämpfer hab ich ausm bikemarkt. Hatte vorher einen fox float factory ctd drinn und der debonair is sehr viel satter vom Gefühl her. 

Die 125er reverb passt bei mir, hab auch 92 schrittlänge. 
Bist du schon auf nem XL und nem L Rahmen gesessen um zu vergleichen?


----------



## termaltake (3. Juli 2014)

ich 190 und XL frame to stem 35mm and enve dh bar 78 and cooming soon 80


----------



## mantra (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 186cm und fahre L. Wie man mit über 190cm immer noch über L nachdenke kann ist mir irgendwie unverständlich! Soooo groß fällt das Rune jetzt auch nicht aus.


----------



## Schreiner (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 183 und fahr L mit 40er Vorbau und will eigentlich kein kleineres Bike.
Finde es wendig genug und es läuft bestens.


----------



## BrotherMo (3. Juli 2014)

Geht die Tendenz der 1,90 m Fahrer zum XL beim Rune?
Könnte ein L mal probefahren aber will das Bike auch zum Touren nutzen. Da wären Erfahrungsberichte für mich sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Brainspiller (3. Juli 2014)

Ja.
Ich ungefähr 187 gross und hab ein L.
Manchmal denke ich es dürfte einen Tick größer sein.
Bei 190 wäre für mich der Fall klar: XL


----------



## svenson69 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
Möchte hier vielleicht jemand sein Rune Gr.m in grün oder raw gegen meinen in schwarz stealth tauschen?
meiner ist im April 14 gekauft worden,seitdem nicht viel genutzt und ohne wirklich sichbaren Gebrauchspuren.Der Tauschrahmen sollte im selben Zustand sein.Ich tausche nur weil mir schwarz einfach doch zu schlicht ist.

P.s würde auch gegen einen Darksiderahmen tauschen(plus etwas zuzahlung meiner Seite) egal welche Farbe


----------



## rappelkiste (5. Juli 2014)

Servus,
ich bräuchte mal eine Reifenempfehlung (HR) für mein Spitfire für den kommenden Alpencross...
Da ich im Winter nicht sonderlich fit war hab ich eine leichte Tour ausgewählt. Es wird hauptsächlich auf Schotter, einfachen Trails, Straße und wenig felsigem / steinigem Gelände gefahren...

Ich bin diesen Winter den Ardent EXO in 27,5x2,25 gefahren und seit geraumer Zeit nun den Rocket Ron in 2,25. Beide bauen
auf meiner 25mm Felgen (innen) ca. 58mm breit - mehr möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Imho kann der Ardent nichts besser als der RR - außer schlechter rollen und deutlich schwerer sein. Der Grip war bei beiden im steilen,
trockenen Bedingungen nicht gut. Für die Tour brauche ich das aber nicht. Da brauche ich hinten einen Reifen der gut rollt, leicht ist und
vielleicht etwas stabilere Seitenwände hat als der Rocket Ron..

Auch wenn die Meisten mit der Reifenwahl nicht klar kommen, wähle ich meine Reifen nach *meinem* Einsatzgebiet aus. Für bergablastigere / ruppigere Touren habe ich einen zweiten LRS 

Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen folgenden Reifen:
1. IKON in 27,5x2.35
2. Rock Razor 27,5x2,35 (wiegt ähnlich viel wie der Ikon , ist aber vermutlich >60mm --> könnte mit 26" Ausfallenden eng werden)
3. Rocket Ron (hab ich sowieso als Backup im Rucksack + einen weiteren im Koffer falls sich die Seitenwände als zu dünn erweisen..)
4. etc..???

Über eure Meinung / Empfehlungen würde ich mich freuen..

Gruß Ralf

PS Ich fahre natürlich tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (6. Juli 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch schon dran gewöhnt. War halt nach dem Carbon Allmountain eine etwas krassere Umstellung. Hab jetzt ein bisschen HSC rausgenommen weil es bei kurzen Senken (so etwa Reifendurchmesser passt rein) bockhart reagiert hat. Wenns jetzt durchschlägt pack ich nen Spacer rein. Bin kein Freund davon Kennlinien mit der Dämpfung zu tunen.


t.



Ich hab auch einiges an HSC rausgenommen und Spacer rein. Bin ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige ist, der das Heck in solchen Situationen hart findet! Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, der Hinterbau fühlt sich mit weniger HSC auch etwas tot an... Muss aber glaube ich nochmal mit HSR experimentieren, oder noch mehr Spacer rein und HSC wieder mehr...
(oder vielleicht wie @NoStyle meinte, den Dämpfer einschicken - da hab ich nur nicht so wirklich Bock drauf...)[/QUOTE]






Hallo!

Habt ihr das Thema mit dem verhärten des Hinterbaus in den Griff bekommen?
Habe das gleiche wenn tiefere Löcher, mehrerer "harte" Bodenwellen kommen.
Stellenweise haut es so rein, dass ein ordentlicher "deng" zu hören ist und es sich anfühlt, als währe es ein Hardtail.

Lange Wellen, Sprünge, Landungen sind kein Problem.



Zuerst dachte ich, es muss mit der Zugstufe zu tun haben, aber inzwischen bin ich bei den Druckstufen gelandet.

Beide komplett auf "-" gestellt und das hat es etwas besser gemacht.

Ich muss aber erwähnen, dass ich mit 66 Kg (ohne Ausrüstung) eher auf der leichteren Seite unterwegs bin.
Wippen hält sich in grenzen, denke hier ist auch der Rune Hinterbau wirklich gut konstruiert.


SAG 16-17mm (15mm heute gemessen)
8 Bar

1 large spacer

HSC: 0
HSR: 1 (2)

LSC: 0
LSR: 11 (19)


Eine richtige Testfahrt mit dem Setting fehlt noch, war erst mal nur zum testen.


UPDATE // siehe auch Anpassung in Klammer: Einstellungen haben soweit funktioniert, nur das Problem ist nicht behoben.
SAG muss wohl noch mal angepasst werden, hatte das letzte mal gestimmt.
Bin mit dem LSR noch weiter auf "+" und das hat dann etwas geholfen. 
Das war jedoch auf dem Rückweg, daher weiß ich nicht, ob dieser nicht zu langsam für alles andere ist.
Ich habe noch 8mm Federweg ungenutzt. 

Sollten 2 kleine spacer besser passen?

Dadurch verändert sich aber das Dämpfungverhalten nicht, oder?

Bitte immer her mit den Vorschlägen.


----------



## norwood (6. Juli 2014)

Servus Banshee-Crew,
ich bin auf der Suche nach v2 Ausfallenden in der 26'' Version für mein Spitfire.
Biete im Tausch Ausfallenden für 27.5'' an.
Jemand hier, der Tauschen möchte?


----------



## trailterror (6. Juli 2014)

@FelixB 

Hab die gleichen masse wie du und fahr ein Large. Ist mir mit 50er vorbau gross genug; bin sogar von 60 auf 50 umgestiegen.(mags aber eher kompakt)

Sattelauszug reicht mit 435/150 KS locker (stütze steckt ca 14/15cm im sitzrohr)


----------



## FelixB (6. Juli 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @FelixB
> 
> Hab die gleichen masse wie du und fahr ein Large. Ist mir mit 50er vorbau gross genug; bin sogar von 60 auf 50 umgestiegen.(mags aber eher kompakt)
> 
> Sattelauszug reicht mit 435/150 KS locker (stütze steckt ca 14/15cm im sitzrohr)



Danke, jetzt bin ich wirklich unentschlossen. Im Raum Würzburg hat nicht zufällig jemand ein Rune L und XL auf dem ich mal probesitzen/fahren könnte?


----------



## Floh (6. Juli 2014)

Also Bockigkeit beim Einfedern muss was mit der Druckstufe zu tun haben. Ich habe noch keine weiteren Experimente gemacht aber ich frag mich langsam, was soll die High Volume Can wenn ich sie mit Spacern wieder verkleinern muss um die Progression hinzukriegen?


----------



## MK_79 (6. Juli 2014)

Mit der Druckstufe kann es nichts zu tun haben, da beide komplett offen.
Habe heute noch mal richtig aufgepasst.
Wenn das Hinderniss überfahren werden muss, gibt es kein Problem. Hier greift ja die Druckstufe.
Kommt nach einem Hinderniss eine "leere" zB Kante, macht es richtig heftig "deng" im ganzen Hinterbau und der Stoß wird extrem an mich abgegeben. 
Bremswellen im Bikepark dürften recht heftig werden.
Hier müsste ja die Zugstufe zu schnell sein. 
Bin deshalb schon ordentlich auf Plus gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (6. Juli 2014)

was meinst du bitte mit "leere" zB Kante?

ich schätz jetzt einfach mal du meinst einfach einen schlag nach einem schlag^^ wenn der erste weggedämpft wird und es beim zweiten DENG macht ist entweder zu wenig luftdruck in deinem reifen oder die zugstufe ist zu schnell oder die druckstufe zu hoch (was ja aber nicht sein kann, sind ja schon offen sagst du)...oder du hast genug luft im reifen, dein dämpfer ist gut eingestellt aber du fährst einfach ne schlechte linie^^


----------



## MK_79 (7. Juli 2014)

Als Beispiel: Oberkante einer Wurzel zum Boden oder Löcher im Boden. Alles was harte Kanten hat und schnell überfahren wird. 

Reifen kann ich ausschließen.

Es muss die Zugstufe sein, habe aber bedenken, dass sie dann für alles andere zu lahm ist.


----------



## culoduro (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab es mit spacer, sauber eingestelltem sag, und HSC um die Hälfte (von Werksempfehlung) reduziert jetzt einigermaßen hingekriegt. 
Problem genau dasselbe, zb schnell überfahrene Wurzelkante. Keith von Banshee  Bikes bevorzugt wohl auch eher die normale aircan.

Was außerdem bei mir die Gesamtperformance zu verbessern scheint, ist fast tägliche  Pflege der Dichtung mit guten Gabel Öl, und oder eine Einfahrzeit von mehreren Monaten...


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2014)

Servus Leutz, 

hat jemand Interesse an einem fast neuen Fox Float X fürs Rune?

Nein, ich bin nicht unzufrieden damit, und meiner Meinung geht der Float mind. genauso gut wie der CCDBAir bei viel einfacherem Einstellen, und echtem Lockout Bergauf 

Verkaufsgrund: Monarch Debon Air ist lieferbar


----------



## Brainspiller (7. Juli 2014)

norwood schrieb:


> Servus Banshee-Crew,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach v2 Ausfallenden in der 26'' Version für mein Spitfire.
> Biete im Tausch Ausfallenden für 27.5'' an.
> Jemand hier, der Tauschen möchte?


 
Hast ne PM.


----------



## flouing (7. Juli 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> 
> hat jemand Interesse an einem fast neuen Fox Float X fürs Rune?
> 
> ...


Dann viel Spaß damit ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem geilen teil
Hab ihn mir im empfohlenen tune geholt und des passt voll nur nen Satz progressionsspacer hol ich mir noch. Nur zum vergleichen. 
Schreib mal ein Feedback Wennst ihn hast.


----------



## nsc (7. Juli 2014)

flouing schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß damit ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem geilen teil
> Hab ihn mir im empfohlenen tune geholt und des passt voll nur nen Satz progressionsspacer hol ich mir noch. Nur zum vergleichen.
> Schreib mal ein Feedback Wennst ihn hast.


 
Mal interessehalber (da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele den CCDBAir zu ersetzen): Was ist das passende Tune (kenne nur das Tune vom normalen Monarch oder gilt das auch für den Debon Air?) und wo würde man das bekommen? In den Shops findet man ja meistens nur das Mid Tune und müsste den dann noch tunen lassen...


----------



## sevman (9. Juli 2014)

@Andreas.blub "
du fährst 170mm + slack setting? Oder meinst du mit tief Flip Chip in am tiefsten? Das wäre dann ja das steile Set up 
Das fährt sich auf Touren noch ok? Ich muss sagen ich komme vom Speci Enduro. Dort war die 170mm Lyrik zuletzt auch verbaut. Da kam die Front deutlich früher hoch als beim Rune! Ist vllt sogar ne Überlegung wert auf slack zu gehen.[/QUOTE]

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Ich fahre das Rune so das das Tretlager möglichst tief hängt. 
Vielleicht ist es so besser verdeutlicht bevor wir aneinander vorbei reden 
Und ja, es fährt sich auf Touren völlig problemlos.


----------



## sevman (9. Juli 2014)

@MK_79 Das mit dem "Deng" ist bei mir ebenfalls bereits einmal passiert. Leider ist es jedenfalls bei mir, nicht reproduzierbar...


----------



## embee (9. Juli 2014)

Hi,

hab ein "Problem" mit meinem Rune.. ggf hat ja jemand ein ähnliches. Bei mir haben sich bereits zum zweiten Mal an der Bremsseite die Schrauben der Dropouts gelockert, trotz Loctite. Ich bin zwar gewichtsmäßig in der Ü100 Liga, trotzdem sollte sich da nix bewegen  Jemand was ähnliches erlebt? Gefühlt flext der Hinterbau auch recht stark... Lager z.B. sind aber alle ohne Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevman (9. Juli 2014)

Bei mir lockert sich lediglich die hintere Schraube zwischen Dämpfer und Hinterbau. Nervig und qualitativ meiner Meinung nach schlecht gelöst.
Der Flex geht mir tatsächlich auch ständig durch den Kopf. Er resultiert irgendwo aus dem Tretlagerbereich und Hauptrahmen..... Schwierig dies zu 100% zu lokalisieren
Ich finde der gesamte Hinterbau ist jedoch überaus steif. Habe den direkten Vergleich zu einem Genius LT und Trek Slash.


----------



## iceis (9. Juli 2014)

Finde auch das der Hinterbau steifer sein könnte aber man kann wohl an jedem Fahrrad etwas finden was man verbessern könnte.
Finde aber auch das die 2 Wippen unter Leichtbau einzuordnen sind und von daher ist es doch wieder um einiges steifer als man annehmen würde.

Mit sich lockernden Schrauben an den Dropouts hab ich keine Probleme.


----------



## iceis (9. Juli 2014)

@sevman 
glaubst du wirklich der Flex kommt aus dem Hauptrahmen am Tretlagerberreich?

ich gehe stark davon aus das kommt von den 2 Wippen zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau, würden die außen und nicht innen liegen wäre das ganze um einiges steifer aber halt auch schwerer.


----------



## sevman (9. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Hauptrahmen habe ich die beiden Wippen nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich denke die tragen enorm dazu bei.... Und könnten in der Tat voluminöser konstruiert sein. Das ganze hält sich aber sehr in Grenzen. Es ist wirklich Meckern auf hohen Niveau


----------



## iceis (9. Juli 2014)

genau das finde ich auch.
und außerdem ist zuviel Steifigkeit im Rahmen auch nicht unbedingt immer angenehmer zu fahren.


----------



## MK_79 (9. Juli 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich hab es mit spacer, sauber eingestelltem sag, und HSC um die Hälfte (von Werksempfehlung) reduziert jetzt einigermaßen hingekriegt.
> Problem genau dasselbe, zb schnell überfahrene Wurzelkante. Keith von Banshee  Bikes bevorzugt wohl auch eher die normale aircan.
> 
> Was außerdem bei mir die Gesamtperformance zu verbessern scheint, ist fast tägliche  Pflege der Dichtung mit guten Gabel Öl, und oder eine Einfahrzeit von mehreren Monaten...




Hast Du mal versucht den LSR möglichst weit reinzudrehen? Also auf "+"?
Das scheint bei mir zu helfen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das dann für alles andere auch noch passt. 
Muss ich noch mal testen. 
Wäre bei mir -20 klicks von offen.


----------



## MK_79 (13. Juli 2014)

embee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ein "Problem" mit meinem Rune.. ggf hat ja jemand ein ähnliches. Bei mir haben sich bereits zum zweiten Mal an der Bremsseite die Schrauben der Dropouts gelockert, trotz Loctite. Ich bin zwar gewichtsmäßig in der Ü100 Liga, trotzdem sollte sich da nix bewegen  Jemand was ähnliches erlebt? Gefühlt flext der Hinterbau auch recht stark... Lager z.B. sind aber alle ohne Spiel.




Hallo - finde den Hinterbau extrem Stabil, spiele aber in einer gänzlich anderen Gewichtsklasse 
Könnte es an den Laufrädern liegen? 
(Nur so eine Idee)


----------



## mantra (13. Juli 2014)

embee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ein "Problem" mit meinem Rune.. ggf hat ja jemand ein ähnliches. Bei mir haben sich bereits zum zweiten Mal an der Bremsseite die Schrauben der Dropouts gelockert, trotz Loctite. Ich bin zwar gewichtsmäßig in der Ü100 Liga, trotzdem sollte sich da nix bewegen  Jemand was ähnliches erlebt? Gefühlt flext der Hinterbau auch recht stark... Lager z.B. sind aber alle ohne Spiel.



Mit den Schrauben hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme. Ich gehe folgendermaßen vor: Achse handfest und Ausfallenden locker im Montageständer. Dann stelle ich das Rad auf den Boden und belaste es mehrfach damit die die Ausfallen/Flipchips an der Oberseite wirklich anliegen. Erst dann ziehe ich sie fest.

Den spürbaren Teil des Hinterbauflexes würde ich auch eher den Laufräder zuschreiben.

@springender Hinterbau:
Ich habe festgestellt dass selbst beim schnellen Überfahren von Bremswellen der Effekt der HSC relativ gering bis nicht vorhanden ist. Eine deutliche Besserung bzw. ein gut funktionierendes Setup habe ich durch etwas weniger LSC und etwas mehr LSR sowie einen etwas größeren SAG erreicht.


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Juli 2014)

embee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ein "Problem" mit meinem Rune.. ggf hat ja jemand ein ähnliches. Bei mir haben sich bereits zum zweiten Mal an der Bremsseite die Schrauben der Dropouts gelockert, trotz Loctite. Ich bin zwar gewichtsmäßig in der Ü100 Liga, trotzdem sollte sich da nix bewegen  Jemand was ähnliches erlebt? Gefühlt flext der Hinterbau auch recht stark... Lager z.B. sind aber alle ohne Spiel.



Den Flex kann ich auch eher nicht bestätigen, und bin auch in der 100er Liga.
Habe jedoch spuren des Reifens an der Innenseite der Sitzstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (17. Juli 2014)

@JansonJanson :
Sag mal, du bist doch von 26'' in slack auf 650b in neutral gegangen.

Kannst du mir sagen wie hoch dein Tretlager ist?
Und wie macht sich das höhere Tretlager und die längere Kettenstrebe bemerkbar?
Würde mich freuen wenn du da was dazu sagen könntest.


----------



## DrMainhattan (17. Juli 2014)

hey leutz, passt der CCDB in den rune v2 rahmen, weiss das jemand?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/419934-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-2013-specialized-enduro


----------



## MK_79 (17. Juli 2014)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> hey leutz, passt der CCDB in den rune v2 rahmen, weiss das jemand?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/419934-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-2013-specialized-enduro




Hallo, 

Der passt nicht, da spez. ein eigenes Maß bei den Dämpfern hat, sprich der Hub passt nicht.
Zudem ist das in der Anzeige kein "CS" sondern ein normaler DB Air - jedenfalls wenn die Beschreibung und die Bilder wirklich zusammen gehören.

Beim Rune sollte auch die große Luftkammer verbaut werden, das hat dieser auch nicht.


----------



## DrMainhattan (17. Juli 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der passt nicht, da spez. ein eigenes Maß bei den Dämpfern hat, sprich der Hub passt nicht.
> Zudem ist das in der Anzeige kein "CS" sondern ein normaler DB Air - jedenfalls wenn die Beschreibung und die Bilder wirklich zusammen gehören.
> ...



ok, danke - und dieser hier?
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ouble-Barrel-Air.html?x=-303&y=-158&isTouch=0


----------



## DrMainhattan (17. Juli 2014)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> ok, danke - und dieser hier?
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...ouble-Barrel-Air.html?x=-303&y=-158&isTouch=0



moment, der hat das CS auch nicht... Aber der hier, oder?!
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37081_Double-Barrel-Air-CS-Daempfer-Modell-2014.html


----------



## MK_79 (17. Juli 2014)

Du hast den CS erwischt aber ohne große Luftkammer.

Es wäre dann dieser:

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...le-Barrel-Air-CS-XV-Daempfer-Modell-2014.html

Laut Banshee braucht das Rune die große Kammer. 

Oder, kontaktiere mal Bernhard von everyday26. Er hilft dir bestimmt sehr schnell weiter, vor allem bei allen technischen Fragen. Du bräuchtest dann auch noch Buchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevman (21. Juli 2014)

Mein Hinterbau mit dem CCDB funktioniert an sich sehr überzeugend. 
Bei vielen aufeinanderfolgenden Bremswellen jedoch werde ich regelrecht von den Pedalen katapultiert. Wo das Slash meines Bruders fast schwebt, stempelt mein Heck dermaßen das das Bike extrem unruhig wird. 

Setup ist Standard wie von Banshee angegeben.
Weniger HSC?


----------



## DrMainhattan (21. Juli 2014)

sevman schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau mit dem CCDB funktioniert an sich sehr überzeugend.
> Bei vielen aufeinanderfolgenden Bremswellen jedoch werde ich regelrecht von den Pedalen katapultiert. Wo das Slash meines Bruders fast schwebt, stempelt mein Heck dermaßen das das Bike extrem unruhig wird.
> 
> Setup ist Standard wie von Banshee angegeben.
> Weniger HSC?



denke da in erster Linie an rebound... wie hast den eingestellt?


----------



## sevman (21. Juli 2014)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> denke da in erster Linie an rebound... wie hast den eingestellt?



Immer ausgehend vom Zustand geschlossen, also beide Schrauben rein gedreht.

HSR = 2 Umdrehungen rausgedreht
LSR = 12 Klicks rausgedreht


----------



## MK_79 (21. Juli 2014)

sevman schrieb:


> Immer ausgehend vom Zustand geschlossen, also beide Schrauben rein gedreht.
> 
> HSR = 2 Umdrehungen rausgedreht
> LSR = 12 Klicks rausgedreht
> ...




Das Problem haben anscheinend viele Leute.
Dreh mal den LSR weiter rein, dann sollte es besser werden.


----------



## sevman (21. Juli 2014)

Bei den Base Tunes bedeutet 0 das die Schrauben komplett raus gedreht sind, also 0 Umdrehungen. Danach wird Richtung + reingedreht..
Korrekt?

Banshee hat auf Ihrer Homepage noch "alte" Base tunes drauf. Auf der CaneCreek Seite ist der Base Tune komplett anders.


----------



## MK_79 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, "0"  bedeutet offen/schnell.
Probiere den LSR weiter auf + zu stellen bis es wirklich zu langsam wird.

Ich finde der rebound ist verdammt stark und hat einen riesigen einstellbereich.


----------



## culoduro (22. Juli 2014)

@sevman

der erste Base Tune ist der gegenwärtige von der Cane Creek Seite....
Die hatten davor HSC und HSR mit 2, LSC 11, LSR 14. (noch vor ein paar Monaten)

Dein zweites Bild ist die Karte, die dem Rune Rahmen bzw. dem CCDB beigelegt war. XV mit CS. Hab ich auch.
Ist ja interessant, dass die CC Jungens das jetzt so geändert haben!

Ich bin übrigens mit dem harten Kicken doch noch nicht wirklich weiter, hab ich am Wochenende gemerkt. Bei harten höheren Kanten oder Wurzeln kommt ein hartes Klonk, danach fühlt sich der Hinterbau für einen Moment ziemlich tot an. Per Gummiring aber kein Durchschlag, noch 4mm übrig.
Ich probier mal den neuen base tune.
Obwohl... bei meiner Problembeschreibung müsste ich doch eigentlich die HSR schneller machen?

in der Riders Lounge hat wohl auch ein Deutscher gepostet, war das einer von Euch?
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/category/banshee


----------



## sevman (22. Juli 2014)

Die hatten davor HSC und HSR mit 2, LSC 11, LSR 14. (noch vor ein paar Monaten)

.... Und jetzt haben sie LSC 5 und LSR 9.
Das sind doch zwei grundverschiedene Setups.


----------



## culoduro (22. Juli 2014)

sevman schrieb:


> Die hatten davor HSC und HSR mit 2, LSC 11, LSR 14. (noch vor ein paar Monaten)
> 
> .... Und jetzt haben sie LSC 5 und LSR 9.
> Das sind doch zwei grundverschiedene Setups.



Mein ich ja!


----------



## sevman (22. Juli 2014)

Schon verstanden ☺ mich nervt nur das die Empfehlungen von banshee so weit von den cane creeks entfernt sind. Ich will das ding abstimmen und fahren und nicht ständig das Gefühl haben zu müssen irgend etwas ist noch nicht "richtig".
Naja, ich werde den tune mal testen und berichten.
@all: Bitte um kurzes Feedback wenn getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (22. Juli 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Mein ich ja!




..wer schreibt jetzt mal den Hersteller an?

Ich habe ja ein Rune V2 von 2012....da steht auf einmal ohne spacer.   das hatte ich ja auch die ganze Zeit und war zufrieden. Jetzt nachdem ich den grossen blauen spacer drin habe, fühlte sich der Dämpfer etwas störrig an....erst habe ich das nicht bemerkt (hier im Mittelgebirge) aber im Vinschgau dieses Jahr war das anderes.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2014)

Bin ich froh, keinen Cane Creek mehr zu fahren ...


----------



## Livanh (22. Juli 2014)

sevman schrieb:


> Schon verstanden ☺ mich nervt nur das die Empfehlungen von banshee so weit von den cane creeks entfernt sind. Ich will das ding abstimmen und fahren und nicht ständig das Gefühl haben zu müssen irgend etwas ist noch nicht "richtig".
> Naja, ich werde den tune mal testen und berichten.
> @all: Bitte um kurzes Feedback wenn getestet


Versteh nicht ganz warum fährst du dann einen CC ?
Irgendwie sieht man die Einstellungsfragen im Forum zum CC immer mehr.


----------



## sevman (22. Juli 2014)

... Weil die Kombi ccdb und banshee Hinterbau sicherlich eine der besten am Markt ist. 
Mich verunsichert lediglich nur das der angeblich richtige Base tune plötzlich komplett vom Hersteller des Dämpfers verändert wird obwohl der Hinterbau der gleiche geblieben ist.


----------



## Schreiner (22. Juli 2014)

Ich fahren den CC Tune, hab mir damals gedacht teste den mal und hatte bisher nicht den wunsch was zu verändern.
Auch das harte anschlagen auf wurzelteppichen kenne ich so nicht, vielleicht arbeitet er bei mir, ü 100, auch ganz passabel und bei leichten fahrern is es eher nix.

Hatte beim fox das Problem das er viele schläge in Folge nicht so gut abarbeiten konnte.


----------



## MK_79 (22. Juli 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ..wer schreibt jetzt mal den Hersteller an?
> 
> Ich habe ja ein Rune V2 von 2012....da steht auf einmal ohne spacer.   das hatte ich ja auch die ganze Zeit und war zufrieden. Jetzt nachdem ich den grossen blauen spacer drin habe, fühlte sich der Dämpfer etwas störrig an....erst habe ich das nicht bemerkt (hier im Mittelgebirge) aber im Vinschgau dieses Jahr war das anderes.




Hast du die Version mit großer Luftkammer? 
Hast du wieder auf "ohne Spacer" gewechselt?


----------



## NoStyle (22. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie verstehe ich diese Fummelei mit dem CCDB-Air auch nicht so ganz?!? Okok, fahre ein Spitfire und den regulären 2013er CCDB, also ohne VX/CS. Dieser ist wohl von Haus aus etwas progressiver, braucht eigentlich keine Spacer und ich bin nach wie vor total zufrieden mit dieser Kombi KS-Link/CCDB.

Ich habe allerdings in US-Foren öfter was von schlechtem Ölfluss gelesen, der sich gerade bei harten und schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen bemerkbar machen soll:
_"... the nature of the oil flow in a CCDB means that it does not work well for progressive or regressive suspension curves. The Spitfire has a rising rate in the end of its travel, and the "blow-off" style valving of the CCDB's oil circuits paired with the leverage curve causes a sort of hydraulic lock in the system that is the "spiking" feeling that you feel over fast, rough terrain. Dialing back HSC and throwing in a volume spacer may very well help this issue, but from Craig's explanation its more an innate issue of the relatively small oil pathways inherent in the space-constrained, yet complex CCDB ..."
_
Wobei ich jetzt "spiking" nicht direkt übersetzten/zuordnen kann ...


----------



## Frog (22. Juli 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Hast du die Version mit großer Luftkammer?
> Hast du wieder auf "ohne Spacer" gewechselt?


..nee, fahre hier jetzt einen FOX CTD aus 2013 mit L Tune....funktioniert ganz passabel, kommt aber an den CCDB mit kleiner Luftkammer nicht ran.
Werde den Spacer wieder entfernen und mit dem Base Tune fahren....wobei ich etwas mit LSC gespielt hatte.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ..nee, fahre hier jetzt einen FOX CTD aus 2013 mit L Tune....funktioniert ganz passabel, kommt aber an den CCDB mit kleiner Luftkammer nicht ran.
> Werde den Spacer wieder entfernen und mit dem Base Tune fahren....wobei ich etwas mit LSC gespielt hatte.



der kleine Fox hatte noch nie wirklich was auf dem Kasten.
Im Spicy ist der immer durchgerauscht ohne Ende ... der Vergleich mit dem CCDB ist "gemein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (22. Juli 2014)

Janson, kannst du bitte mal was zu der Geometrieänderung durch die 650b Ausfaller und Räder sagen?
Schlägt das höhere Tretlager und die längere Kettenstrebe stark auf das Fahrverhalten durch?


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juli 2014)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Janson, kannst du bitte mal was zu der Geometrieänderung durch die 650b Ausfaller und Räder sagen?
> Schlägt das höhere Tretlager und die längere Kettenstrebe stark auf das Fahrverhalten durch?



Sorry ganz vergessen...
Fahrverhalten hat sich nicht wirklich verändert, vom Gefühl her rollt es leichter über Sachen hinweg etc. 
Tretlagerhöhe macht sich auch nicht negativ bemerkbar - auf 26Zoll mit Low musste ich mit meinen 180mm Kurbeln schon aufpassen beim treten aufm Trail - jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr.
Werde aber demnächst auch mal das low setting testen.
Radstand habe ich halt jetzt rel. viel - um die 123cm... XL Frame und 650b ... dafür ist es aber noch sehr handlich!


----------



## culoduro (22. Juli 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich diese Fummelei mit dem CCDB-Air auch nicht so ganz?!? Okok, fahre ein Spitfire und den regulären 2013er CCDB, also ohne VX/CS. Dieser ist wohl von Haus aus etwas progressiver, braucht eigentlich keine Spacer und ich bin nach wie vor total zufrieden mit dieser Kombi KS-Link/CCDB.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings in US-Foren öfter was von schlechtem Ölfluss gelesen, der sich gerade bei harten und schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen bemerkbar machen soll:
> _"... the nature of the oil flow in a CCDB means that it does not work well for progressive or regressive suspension curves. The Spitfire has a rising rate in the end of its travel, and the "blow-off" style valving of the CCDB's oil circuits paired with the leverage curve causes a sort of hydraulic lock in the system that is the "spiking" feeling that you feel over fast, rough terrain. Dialing back HSC and throwing in a volume spacer may very well help this issue, but from Craig's explanation its more an innate issue of the relatively small oil pathways inherent in the space-constrained, yet complex CCDB ..."
> ...



Spiking ist wie eine Belastungsspitze, also eben das schnelle, harte Gefühl was im tieferen Bereich des Federwegs auftritt bei manchen.

Woher hast Du das eigentlich zitiert?


----------



## culoduro (22. Juli 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Sorry ganz vergessen...
> Fahrverhalten hat sich nicht wirklich verändert, vom Gefühl her rollt es leichter über Sachen hinweg etc.
> Tretlagerhöhe macht sich auch nicht negativ bemerkbar - auf 26Zoll mit Low musste ich mit meinen 180mm Kurbeln schon aufpassen beim treten aufm Trail - jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr.
> Werde aber demnächst auch mal das low setting testen.
> Radstand habe ich halt jetzt rel. viel - um die 123cm... XL Frame und 650b ... dafür ist es aber noch sehr handlich!



Und Vergleich CCDB, Float X, Monarch Plus im Rune? Mich interessieren vor allem rauhes Gelände, weniger bikepark Einsatz. Danke!


----------



## NoStyle (22. Juli 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Spiking ist wie eine Belastungsspitze, also eben das schnelle, harte Gefühl was im tieferen Bereich des Federwegs auftritt bei manchen.
> 
> Woher hast Du das eigentlich zitiert?


Ich bin auch oft auf mtbr.com unterwegs, z.B. http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/2013-spitfire-802889.html
Das ist der Spitfire-Thread aus dem Banshee-Forum. Dort wurde das mal ein paar Seiten vorher diskutiert ...


----------



## culoduro (22. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, in den Spitfire Thread hatte ich in den letzten Wochen auch mal reingelesen auf mtbr, da schiens genau um dasselbe Thema wie hier mit dem Rune Hinterbau und CCDB zu gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (22. Juli 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt "spiking" nicht direkt übersetzten/zuordnen kann ...



Stark vereinfacht beschreibt "spiking" das Gefühl wenn der Dämpfer aufgrund schneller, wechselnder Beanspruchung dicht macht.


----------



## JansonJanson (23. Juli 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Und Vergleich CCDB, Float X, Monarch Plus im Rune? Mich interessieren vor allem rauhes Gelände, weniger bikepark Einsatz. Danke!



Also für mich macht der CCDB nur Sinn, wenn man damit Shutteln geht... ich habe den CC nie "wippfrei" bekommen, oder das Ansprechverhalten hat gelitten mit zu hoher LSC. Bin den CaneCreek auch schon 1 Woche in Finale bzw. Hinterland gefahren, und da hat er echt Spaß gemacht, wie sich der Monarch Debon Air dort schlagen wird, sehen wir im Oktober wieder. Meiner Meinung nach ist der CaneCreek 2 much für die Deutschen Berge... wo haben wir schon groß 500hm + Abfahrten als Hausrunde, wohl die wenigsten. Base Tune von CC Lounge war aber immer gut.

Danach kam der Float X, von dem ich sehr angetan war, weil ich vorher wirklich kein Fox mehr wollte. 
Super einfach zum Abstimmen, draufsetzen, losfahren - Spaß. Hatte / Habe nicht das Gefühl das er dem CaneCreek in irgendwas nachsteht, und der Float X bringt den Vorteil einer wirklichen Plattform zum Berghoch pedalieren. Vgl. Plattform Float X / Cane Creek Climb Switch hatten wir erst vor paar Seiten, also gehe ich darauf nicht ein  
Bergabperformance gibt es null zu meckern.

Der RS Monarch Plus Debon Air ist jetzt seit kurzem im Rad.
Auch hier - positiv - "bergauf der quasi Lockout. 
Sehr viel mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen, bzw. noch keine richtiges Bild machen.
Warum nach so "kurzer" Zeit den Float X verkaufen ... ? Schwarz ist einfach schwarz ...


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juli 2014)

mantra schrieb:


> Stark vereinfacht beschreibt "spiking" das Gefühl wenn der Dämpfer aufgrund schneller, wechselnder Beanspruchung dicht macht.


Dank Dir Mantra, jetzt weiss ich´s.


----------



## mantra (23. Juli 2014)

In Bezug auf die unterschiedlichen CCDB Tune Charts hier die Antwort vom Banshee Konstrukteur:



			
				Keith schrieb:
			
		

> I've contacted cane creek, this will be sorted shortly. Please use the base tunes found on the Banshee website as a starting point.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## sevman (23. Juli 2014)

@mantra : hast du Keith nur darauf hingewiesen oder hast du eine konkrete Frage gestellt?


----------



## mantra (23. Juli 2014)

@sevman: Ich habe nur gefragt warum zwischen den 2 TuneCharts so ein Unterschied besteht. Also nichts Konkretes.

Eine Antwort darauf, woher die veränderten Werte aus dem CaneCreek Chart stammen fände ich spannend, denn meine aktuelle Einstellung sieht doch völlig anders aus.


----------



## sevman (23. Juli 2014)

Jap, das sehe ich genau so


----------



## MK_79 (24. Juli 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich diese Fummelei mit dem CCDB-Air auch nicht so ganz?!? Okok, fahre ein Spitfire und den regulären 2013er CCDB, also ohne VX/CS. Dieser ist wohl von Haus aus etwas progressiver, braucht eigentlich keine Spacer und ich bin nach wie vor total zufrieden mit dieser Kombi KS-Link/CCDB.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings in US-Foren öfter was von schlechtem Ölfluss gelesen, der sich gerade bei harten und schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen bemerkbar machen soll:
> _"... the nature of the oil flow in a CCDB means that it does not work well for progressive or regressive suspension curves. The Spitfire has a rising rate in the end of its travel, and the "blow-off" style valving of the CCDB's oil circuits paired with the leverage curve causes a sort of hydraulic lock in the system that is the "spiking" feeling that you feel over fast, rough terrain. Dialing back HSC and throwing in a volume spacer may very well help this issue, but from Craig's explanation its more an innate issue of the relatively small oil pathways inherent in the space-constrained, yet complex CCDB ..."
> ...





Würde ein dünneres Öl hier helfen? 
Mehr Spacer könnte ich nicht platzieren und HSC ist schon offen.


Nachtrag: Habe anstelle des großen Spacer auf 2 kleine gewechselt und die Einstellungen von der CC HP  als Anhaltspunkt genommen.

Hat erstmal gut geklappt, aber ein richtiger Test steht noch aus. Letzte Tour war eher AllMountain dafür ist mir dann aber kurz vor der Haustür ein Hund ins Rad und ich ins KH


----------



## nsc (24. Juli 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> dafür ist mir dann aber kurz vor der Haustür ein Hund ins Rad und ich ins KH


Gute Besserung!


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juli 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Würde ein dünneres Öl hier helfen?
> Mehr Spacer könnte ich nicht platzieren und HSC ist schon offen.
> 
> 
> ...


Erstmal gute Besserung!

Keine Ahnung ob dünneres Öl helfen würde. Ich kann viele Setup-Probleme hier nicht nachvollziehen, da ich nur leichte Abweichungen vom Basetune gemacht habe (2 Klicks mehr LSC/LSR) und voll zufrieden bin. Dazu fahre ich keine VX-Can oder CS, sondern den regulären CCDB und eher 20 bis 25% Sag (im Spitfire). Wenn ich verändere, dann IMMER Druck- und Zugstufen, nicht nur die Druckstufe alleine!

Vielleicht mag der mangelnde Ölfluss Probleme machen - ich habe das bislang noch nicht feststellen können. Auch scheint es wohl aufkommenden Unterdruck in der Negativ-Luftkammer zu geben. Dieses kann man beheben indem man die Luft komplett ablässt und den Dämpfer mehrmals pumpt, danach wieder mit Luft befüllt. Ist bei mir auch noch nicht vorgekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (24. Juli 2014)

Danke euch, wird schon wieder


----------



## trailterror (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Der mit dem rahmen in papierform mitgelieferte tune, ist der denn nun der richtige (von banshee)?


----------



## sevman (25. Juli 2014)

Keith von banshee sagt: "Please use the base tunes found on the Banshee website as a starting point". 

Also ja


----------



## srsly (25. Juli 2014)

Yay, endlich alle Puzzleteile gesammelt


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juli 2014)

Bis auf den Sattel und das nicht farblich passende 42er Ritzel für hinten ... seile Gau!


----------



## nsc (25. Juli 2014)

Tolles Bild! Naja der Sattel sollte in erster Linie bequem sein, Aussehen ist da doch erstmal egal


----------



## svenson69 (25. Juli 2014)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist klasse


----------



## srsly (25. Juli 2014)

Danke 

Ah, der Sattel basst scho, im Grunde sieht doch fast jeder Sattel doof aus 

Das Ritzel werd' ich wohl irgendwann mal noch durch ein schwarzes ersetzen, ist mir selbst ein Dorn im Auge. Hätte auch ne Dose Rallye-Lack matt-schwarz da . Als ich das bestellt hab', wollte ich noch orange-grün machen. Die Sattelstütze passt eigentlich auch nicht, aber bevor ich eine Reverb auf Verdacht bestelle, wollte ich mir sicher sein, dass die Länge passt.


----------



## embee (26. Juli 2014)

Hi,

hab heute mein Rune dann erst mal stillgelegt 

Beim Checken der Dropout-Schrauben kam mir beim Lösen derselben eines der Innengewinde entgegen. Das Gewinde selber sieht gebrochen aus, das ist wohl nicht der Normal-Zustand... hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich hier im Zweifel Banshee-Ersatzteile brauche, oder (ggf sogar einen Satz neue Dropouts)?
















Shit... ne lockere Runde fahren die Tage ist damit wohl abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2014)

Das sehe ich zum ersten mal ... ?!?
Bernhard kontaktieren - das dürfte auf Garantie gehen ...


----------



## sevman (27. Juli 2014)

sevman schrieb:


> Bei den Base Tunes bedeutet 0 das die Schrauben komplett raus gedreht sind, also 0 Umdrehungen. Danach wird Richtung + reingedreht..
> Korrekt?
> 
> Banshee hat auf Ihrer Homepage noch "alte" Base tunes drauf. Auf der CaneCreek Seite ist der Base Tune komplett anders.
> ...



Also ich habe den neuen Tune ausprobiert und muss sagen, er gefällt mir. Das von mir beschriebene störrische Verhalten auf Wurzelteppichen habe ich nicht mehr gehabt.Heck "bügelt" nun besser als vorher. Strecken waren die gleichen.

Trotzdem ist der Tune von der Cape Creek Seite entfern worden. Jetzt stimmt er mit den Banshee Empfehlungen wieder überein.


----------



## culoduro (27. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch mal wieder rumprobiert mit dem DB Air...
fahr ja schon seit längerem HSC 1.25 von ganz offen, also weniger als die Empfehlung von 2 von Banshee.
Dafür 1 grossen und 2 kleine Spacer...

Dachte ich gestern, ich probier auch mal die HSR schneller zu machen, und hab sie auch auf 1.25 von ganz offen rausgedreht. Resultat: der Dämpfer schlug dauernd durch. ????? Wenn, hätte ich das Resultat bei komplett reingedrehter, also ganz geschlossener/ langsamer Druckstufendämpfung erwartet.

Heute mal LSR um 2 geöffnet, also von 11 auf 9 --> Hinterbau ist weniger ruppig ist schnellen Schlagfolgen.

LSC weiter zu öffnen zögere ich noch, weil ich die Deville an der Front auch mit etwas mehr LSC und deutlich weniger HSC fahre, sie dadurch sahnig anspricht aber nicht wegtaucht...
Aber probieren geht wohl immer noch über studieren


----------



## Floh (28. Juli 2014)

So,
kleine Bastelei am Wochenende:
- 2 kleine Spacer zusätzlich in den CCDB
- Flip Chips auf hoch gestellt
- Lyrik auf 180 mm getravelt.

Ergebnis von heute morgen: An meiner Knackstelle (Hinterbau federt in Senke durch, man muss aber durchpedalieren um den folgenden Anstieg mit Schwung zu nehmen, dabei Schräglage) setze ich mit dem Pedal nicht mehr auf. Gut, das Rad liegt jetzt am Tretlager wahrsch. 12 mm höher, aber das Haupt-Ding dürfte die Progression der Federkennung sein die was gebracht hat.

Muss jetzt nochmal an der LSC und LSR drehen, könnte etwas zu wenig sein für die höheren Federkräfte.


----------



## DrMainhattan (30. Juli 2014)

srsly schrieb:


> Yay, endlich alle Puzzleteile gesammelt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 308121



Cooles Bild! Aber musstest Du es mit dem Handy machen?!?! ;D


----------



## srsly (30. Juli 2014)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Cooles Bild! Aber musstest Du es mit dem Handy machen?!?! ;D



Das war aber gar nicht mitm Handy, sondern mit meiner getreuen alten Kodak-Knipse  Die bräuchte wegen Altersschwäche natürlich ein wenig mehr Licht und das Balancieren auf der Leiter hat wider Erwarten (ich war auch überrascht) die Qualität nicht wesentlich verbessert 
Vor lauter Freude über das neue Radl hat die kleine Kodak bei der ersten Ausfahrt jedoch gleich mal ihre Objektivmechanik knirschend ins Jenseits befördert. 


Mitm Handy sähe das viel lustiger aus, weil das Neon-Orange psychedelische Anfälle bei der Kamera verursacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (30. Juli 2014)

die Kamera bekommt das orange nicht gebacken


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. Juli 2014)

Sehr schick, so eins in L bitte zu mir


----------



## trailterror (1. August 2014)

Hab seit kurzem bei jedem einfedern des hinterbaus auf dem ersten centimeter ein knacken  
es knackt demnach also ständig, da der CCDBACS dauernd in bewegung ist. Weiss noch nicht genau woher es genau herkommt....

Vll gabs das problem ja schon mal bei dem ein oder andern......?


----------



## Frog (1. August 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab seit kurzem bei jedem einfedern des hinterbaus auf dem ersten centimeter ein knacken
> es knackt demnach also ständig, da der CCDBACS dauernd in bewegung ist. Weiss noch nicht genau woher es genau herkommt....
> 
> Vll gabs das problem ja schon mal bei dem ein oder andern......?




schon mal Luft abgelassen und dann etwas bewegt und wieder aufgepumpt?


----------



## trailterror (1. August 2014)

Nein, noch nicht. Werd ich morgen mal versuchen


----------



## srsly (1. August 2014)

Falls jemand nachmachen will: 

Das Schaltauge am Rune ist deutlich stabiler als n XT-Schaltwerk 

 

Achseinheit des SW verbogen, Parallelogramm überdehnt, Käfig verbogen und gebrochen  ... sechs Tage für n Schaltwerk is echt n neuer Negativ-Rekord


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (1. August 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab seit kurzem bei jedem einfedern des hinterbaus auf dem ersten centimeter ein knacken
> es knackt demnach also ständig, da der CCDBACS dauernd in bewegung ist. Weiss noch nicht genau woher es genau herkommt....
> 
> Vll gabs das problem ja schon mal bei dem ein oder andern......?



Hast du ein X.9 Type 2? Die ersten Versionen knacken ein bisschen am Parallelogramm, da brauchste nur ordentlich Fett draufmache, dann legt sich das n bisschen.


----------



## trailterror (1. August 2014)

Nee, fahr ein XO1 schaltwerk am rune....

Es knackt halt auch im stand wenn man einfedert. Trotzdem danke für den tipp 

Ich werd morgen mal etwas luft aus dem dämpfer lassen und die dämpferschrauben bzgl. Drehmo kontrollieren...

Wobei ich ein  X9 type 2 am andern rad fahre....da hats auch mal geknackt, waren aber die pedalen....wenns da noch mal unerwünschten lärm gibt, so hab ich schon mal nen anhaltspunkt


----------



## freetourer (1. August 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab seit kurzem bei jedem einfedern des hinterbaus auf dem ersten centimeter ein knacken
> es knackt demnach also ständig, da der CCDBACS dauernd in bewegung ist. Weiss noch nicht genau woher es genau herkommt....
> 
> Vll gabs das problem ja schon mal bei dem ein oder andern......?



Hatte ich schon genau so wie von Dir beschrieben.

Bei mir hatte sich die Verschraubung an einem der Hinterbaulager etwas gelöst - wieder festgezogen und danach war es dann auch dauerhaft weg.


----------



## sevman (1. August 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nee, fahr ein XO1 schaltwerk am rune....
> 
> Es knackt halt auch im stand wenn man einfedert. Trotzdem danke für den tipp
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich an das Knacken mittlerweile gewöhnt. Hatte es von Anfang an. Ich dachte zunächst ebenfalls es kommt vom Hinterbau, jedoch lässt sich das Geräusch leicht beim Dämpfer finden. CCDB
Wenn ich etwas Druck auf den Sattel ausübe, knackt der Dämpfer auf den ersten halben Zentimeter und ein etwas größerer Widerstand ist spürbar. Den restlichen Federweg nutzt der Dämpfer gleichmäßig und ohne Geräusche.
Anscheinen gibt es das Phänomen öfter. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit mich einzulesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. August 2014)

@freetourer 

Werd ich nachprüfen, danke.
Wobei ich eher befürchte, dass es aufs sevman's problem hinausläuft, da ich auch den eindruck eines leichten widerstands verspüre.....
D.h du meinst es liegt am dämpfer selbst?
Hast du vll ein link, dann les ich mich mal ein bissel rein.
Ich kann solch ein knacken nämlich absolut nicht ab


----------



## Pornspirit (2. August 2014)

Suche 26" Ausfallenden für Spitfire bzw. Rune, am besten mit 142X12.


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2014)

Anzugsmomente der lager verschraubungen stimmen.
Dämpfer auf 50psi entlüftet....knacken hört sich leiser an und widerstand ist geringer. Aufgepumpt ists wieder wie eh und je...

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Dämpfer das knacken verursacht.
Macht irgendwie kein bock mit ständigem knacken herumzufahren, das nervt mich unheimlich. Kann/Will mich irgendwie auch nicht daran gewöhnen...

Falls also noch einer nen lösungsansatz oder nen passenden link diesbezüglich hat->her damit


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. August 2014)

Hört es sich so an?

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/dbair-cs-noise-1


----------



## sevman (2. August 2014)

Genau das habe ich gesucht. 
Bei mir ist es exakt das selbe Problem


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2014)

Genau das ist es

Einschicken?


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. August 2014)

Naja wenn man unten weiter liest wird dem Kerl ja empfohlen es zu seinem Servicepartner zu schicken. Scheint ja ein Mitarbeiter von CC zu sein der da antwortet.


----------



## sevman (3. August 2014)

@trailterror : wohin senden das Teil?


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2014)

Mmmhh, weiss ich so auf anhieb auch nicht.

Ich hab den Rahmen inklusive Dämpfer bei KomKing gekauft.

Vll kann er sich ja hier äussern...?

User dominik19xx hat (in einem anderen thread) noch folgendes gemeint:

"Zum Knacken kann ich nichts sagen.
Aber zum Widerstand. Der Widerstand nach ca 1cm Hub ist vollkommen normal und wird afaik dadurch erzeugt, dass an diesem Punkt der Durchgang zwischen Positiv und Negativ Luftkammer geschlossen wird."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (3. August 2014)

Hi , 
wurde der Rahmen mit Dämpfer gekauft an den Händler wenden...
Ansonten an den zuständigen Vertrieb, in dem Fall Cosmic Sports


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2014)

Hab noch folgende antwort von CC erhalten:

The first step will be to determine the source of the noise.  You can start by checking the mounting hardware.  If you remove the shock you can check the fit between the axle and the DU bushing.  If you can easily push the axle out of the Du, then the DU is worn or out of spec and needs to be replaced.


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2014)

Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und folgendes entdeckt:










normal?? Bedenklich?? Grund für knacken?? Oder einfach nur ne unsaubere verarbeitung seitens banshee?

ein 2tes "loch" ist da auch noch drin. der gewindeteil den man auf dem bild nicht sieht


----------



## Brainspiller (5. August 2014)

das bild ist nicht unbedingt das Schärfste an der Stelle auf die es ankommt.
Ist das nicht sowieso ein Helicoil?


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2014)

Hab das bild leider nicht besser hinbekommen. Ist für ein anfänger nicht so leicht zu fotografieren 

Das gewinde wird halt "untebrochen". Da fehlt ein stück gewinde, oder es ist so gewollt, ich weiss es nicht.

Mein händler (komking) hat mir rücksprache gegeben, und das immer sehr schnell, sehr lobenswert  ; ist anscheinend unbedenklich.

Knacken liegt wohl tatsächtlich am CAne Creek. Werd ihn in 1,2 wochen wohl einschicken (müssen) 

Ist wahrscheinlich wie so häufig. Je komplizierter und komplexer je höher die anfälligkeit 

Was ist helicoil?


----------



## mantra (5. August 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und folgendes entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gehört so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. August 2014)

Hallo!
Hab mir heute nen Rune Rahmen bestellt, allerdings ohne Steuersatz. Kann mir kurz jemand sagen was für einer im Rune verwendet wird, sprich ob voll integriert oder semi, etc.

Schonmal danke!


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2014)

Es gibt nicht nur die eine möglichkeit soweit ich weiss.
Ichh würd mir vor dem bestellen mal gedanken machen, ob du gern was möchtest was etwas aufbaut oder was was wenig aufbaut.
Sprich möchtest du die front möglichst tief oder brauchst du sie etwas höher?
Steuerrohr ist ZS44/56. du musst dir vorm kauf auch im klaren sein welchen gabelschaft du fährst, 1 1/8 oder tapered...


----------



## sirios (5. August 2014)

Alles klar. Brauch nur nen "ganz normalen" Steuersatz für nen tapered Schaft. War mir nur nicht im klaren ob voll integriert oder semi...


----------



## pro-wheels (6. August 2014)

Bei Acros sind beide Lagerschalen dabei, tapered und 1 1/8


----------



## rappelkiste (7. August 2014)

Servus,
hat schon jemand die Lager des Hinterbaus getauscht?
Bei mir ist ein Lager fertig. Einfach nur trocken einpressen oder mit Fett oder Sonstigem einpressen???

Ralf


----------



## JansonJanson (7. August 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat schon jemand die Lager des Hinterbaus getauscht?
> Bei mir ist ein Lager fertig. Einfach nur trocken einpressen oder mit Fett oder Sonstigem einpressen???
> 
> Ralf



Niemals trocken einpressen ... ich presse alle Lager mit Kupferpaste ein. Noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## rappelkiste (7. August 2014)

Alles Klar - danke! 

Ich hätte jetzt alles sauber gemacht und mit ein wenig Teflonfett (das was ich gerade da hab) eingeschmiert...


----------



## JansonJanson (7. August 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Alles Klar - danke!
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt alles sauber gemacht und mit ein wenig Teflonfett (das was ich gerade da hab) eingeschmiert...



sollte genauso funktionieren


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gibts noch folgenden trick:

Lager vorher in den tiefkühler und lagersitz vor dem einpressen mit dem heissluftföhn bearbeiten...


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. August 2014)

Wer flüssigen Stickstoff zu Hause hat kann auch dort seine Lager rein schmeißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (7. August 2014)

Klar, aber ob es dem Fett im Lager so gut bekommt ist halt die Frage.

Ich benutz für sowas Grease 2000
Nach dem auspressen eines Steuersatzes war das Zeug allerdings so hart das mans dann mit z.b. dem fingernagel abkratzen kann (geht aber relativ leicht) und es dabei blättert wie alter lack. Macht in der Konsistenz dann das Auspressen aber ziemlich leicht.
Es schmiert also immer noch obwohl es recht spröde ist (bzw. es wurde spröde. Frisch aus der Packung is es wie Honig und zieht Fäden).


----------



## svenson69 (8. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
Mein Rune braucht eine neue Gabel.Einsatzgebiet mehr runter wie rauf,ab und zu mal Park.Die heimischen Trails sind eher verwurzelt und verblockt,ziemlich steinig und harter Boden.
Habe jetzt 3 Tage das Forum nach Meinungen durchforstet,dazu noch den Ibc-Federgabeltest und jetzt weiß ich überhaupt nicht mehr weiter.
Bos Deville fällt aus,die hab ich grad verkauft.Fox auch,die mag ich nicht.
Ich steh zwischen Pike / Lyrik / Mattoc / 55 Cr.
Was meint ihr?
Vielleicht ist ja jemand schon mehrere davon gefahren


----------



## sevman (8. August 2014)

Lyrik Solo Air 170 harmoniert perfekt, ist erprobt, günstig zu bekommen aber halt etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Fahre ich bereits länger. Bei wurzelfeldern Lufttypisch etwas bockig. 
Ich habe mir eine mattoc expert geholt und auf 170 mm getravelt. Lenkwinkel bleibt gleich und ist für mich sehr angenehm. Gefahren habe ich sie noch nicht jedoch durchweg positives gehört. Jl bieten eine Feder für die mattoc an... Umbaukosten ca. 150 Euro. Ich denke diese Kombi ergibt den besten Kompromiss aus relativ leichter Gabel und stahlfederperfomance. Guck dir mal die letzten postings aus dem mattoc thread an...


----------



## svenson69 (8. August 2014)

hast du mal den Link dazu?


----------



## sevman (8. August 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> hast du mal den Link dazu?


Weil du es bist ☺
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mattoc-pro-fahrberichte-und-erfahrungen.687345/page-46


----------



## svenson69 (8. August 2014)

Danke


----------



## MK_79 (8. August 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Mein Rune braucht eine neue Gabel.Einsatzgebiet mehr runter wie rauf,ab und zu mal Park.Die heimischen Trails sind eher verwurzelt und verblockt,ziemlich steinig und harter Boden.
> Habe jetzt 3 Tage das Forum nach Meinungen durchforstet,dazu noch den Ibc-Federgabeltest und jetzt weiß ich überhaupt nicht mehr weiter.
> Bos Deville fällt aus,die hab ich grad verkauft.Fox auch,die mag ich nicht.
> ...




Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo Ti wäre mein Vorschlag oder Lyrik Coil mit DH Dämpfung.
Ich hatte die dual Position  Air am Norco, wie schon mal geschrieben wurde, etwas hölzern.


----------



## svenson69 (8. August 2014)

Die 55 Rc3 ti wäre auch was,wenn es sie in schwarz und mit einer Feder für mein Gewicht geben würde.und die kostet aber auch ein paar Euros mehr mal abgesehn vom Gewicht!


----------



## MK_79 (8. August 2014)

Wenn Du Stahlfeder möchtest, bleibt nur noch die Lyrik Coil. Wäre eine Gabel mit der Du wenig bis keinen Ärger hättest.
Habe eine Umgebaute Lyrik -dual Position zu U-Turn- und das ist ein Traum. Für mich um Welten besser als die ganzen Luftgabeln.
Die paar Gramm sind in dem Fall gut angelegt - finde ich.

Was wiegst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (8. August 2014)

ich wiege nackt 64kg.
das wäre bei der Lyrikfedern auch wieder genau zwischen soft und extra soft,das selbe Problem hab ich bei meiner Boxxer.deswegen tendiere ich eher zu Luft.
kann hier keiner was 55 cr sagen?


----------



## iceis (8. August 2014)

soll das heißen dir ist die soft (63kg - 72kg) in der boxxer zu hart und die extra soft (bis 63kg) zu weich?

versteh ich nich so ganz...kannst doch einfach dann mehr oder weniger dämpfung fahren, zur not eben umshimen, gibt doch genug finfos dazu zu lesen.


----------



## MK_79 (8. August 2014)

Da spielen wir fast in der gleiche Liga, habe 66-67Kg.
Bei U-turn mit Hülse habe ich x-soft und komme super klar damit. 
Bei MZ habe ich die weiche Feder, ohne extra Luft (Sag knapp 4cm)


----------



## MindPatterns (10. August 2014)

Trek Bike Attack Lenzerheide: Banshee Rune beim Qualifying ganz vorne: http://enduro-mtb.com/trek-bike-attack-2014-tobis-renntagebuch-tag-2-qualifying/ 

Ich wär den 611er gerne gefahren, als ich in Lenzerheide gewesen bin. Allerdings war das Wetter so grottig, daß ich mir das gespart habe... Null Sicht und alles.


----------



## svenson69 (10. August 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> soll das heißen dir ist die soft (63kg - 72kg) in der boxxer zu hart und die extra soft (bis 63kg) zu weich?
> 
> versteh ich nich so ganz...kannst doch einfach dann mehr oder weniger dämpfung fahren, zur not eben umshimen, gibt doch genug finfos dazu zu lesen.


Ja,ist so.
Ich bin mit der gelben Feder die High und lowspeeddruckstufe auf ganz weich gefahren und sie war mir zu hart.
Mit der silbernen hatte ich dir beiden deuckstufen fast komplett auf hart und da ist sie mir viel zu oft durchgeschlagen.
Also würde sie jetzt umgeshimt mit der silbernen und jetzt ist sie einfach wunderbar.
Das ansprechverhalten der silbernen und die progresion der gelben.
Und das mit einem verstellbereich wo noch nach oben und unten verstellbar ist.


----------



## svenson69 (12. August 2014)

Jetzt mit neuer Gabel,Bos Deville raus und Marzocchi 350 CR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (12. August 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit neuer Gabel,Bos Deville raus und Marzocchi 350 CR



Geil.

Woher hast Du die Decals? kann man die Schnittvorlagen irgendwo laden? Falls Du Bestellungen dazu annimmst: Ich hätte die gerne einmal in glossy black, um meins in ein Stealth zu verwandeln


----------



## svenson69 (12. August 2014)

Die hat der User Schneidwerk für mich angefertigt.Kann ich nur empfehlen,Top Arbeit


----------



## MindPatterns (12. August 2014)

Danke, hab ich angeschrieben!


----------



## culoduro (12. August 2014)

Servus miteinander,
hätte einer von Euch Interesse, seinem 2014er Stealth Black Large Rune Rahmen mit Float X  gegen einen 2014er Grünen in L und mit CCDB Air CS umzutauschen?
Da ich das bike viel trage und auch nicht mehr der allerjüngste bin, denk ich über eine Verschlankungskur auch fürs Radl nach 

Gerne per PN.


----------



## TheMicha (12. August 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat schon jemand die Lager des Hinterbaus getauscht?
> Ralf


Ich muss mittlerweile auch alle Lager tauschen. Weiß evtl. jemand welche Lager ich für das Rune brauche? Mit welchem Hersteller oder Lagern habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
Danke!


----------



## mantra (12. August 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit neuer Gabel,Bos Deville raus und Marzocchi 350 CR


Geil!

Wie biste mit der Gabel zufrieden?

Was für ne Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## rappelkiste (12. August 2014)

@TheMicha



> *Q: What are the specs of the frame pivot bearings and where can I get spares?*
> A: For a complete bearing relacment you will need a total of:
> 
> 4 x  608  2RS   (for upper link pivots)
> ...


----------



## iceis (12. August 2014)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Ich muss mittlerweile auch alle Lager tauschen. Weiß evtl. jemand welche Lager ich für das Rune brauche? Mit welchem Hersteller oder Lagern habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Danke!



du brauchst
4 Stück 8x22x7
4 Stück 12x28x8

Also 4x 608 2RS und 4x 6001 2RS (sind beidseitig NBR gedichtet)

EDIT: oh da war einer schneller


----------



## svenson69 (12. August 2014)

mantra schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Wie biste mit der Gabel zufrieden?
> 
> Was für ne Rahmengröße ist das?


Bin sie bis jetzt noch nicht im Gelände gefahren.Auf der Sraße bis jetzt naja!
Das ist GR.M


----------



## MK_79 (13. August 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Bin sie bis jetzt noch nicht im Gelände gefahren.Auf der Sraße bis jetzt naja!
> Das ist GR.M



Warum, was ist los damit? 
Es kommt zwar auf das verhalten im Berg an, aber es klingt eher reserviert, was Du so schreibst.
Die Standrohre sind farblich etwas heftig. Kann gut passen, soll nicht negativ gemeint sein! 
Bei Dir passt es farblich ja auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (13. August 2014)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Ich muss mittlerweile auch alle Lager tauschen. Weiß evtl. jemand welche Lager ich für das Rune brauche? Mit welchem Hersteller oder Lagern habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Danke!



...wie kommt denn das? Da must du aber einige KM und zig hm vernichtet haben! Oder sollte ich vor meine Urlaub doch besser mal nachsehen. Seit Sept. 2012 nicht ein Lager defekt (glaub ich zumindest)!!!!


----------



## TheMicha (13. August 2014)

@rappelkiste & iceis: Danke für die schnelle Info!
@ Frog: Das frage ich mich auch. Der Rahmen ist knapp ein dreiviertel Jahr alt und wurde weder mit Hochdruckreiniger noch Gartenschlauch gereinigt. Gefahren wird das Rad im Schnitt 3-4 mal die Woche im Mittelgebirge. Die Lager sind richtig fertig...


----------



## Frog (13. August 2014)

TheMicha schrieb:


> @rappelkiste & iceis: Danke für die schnelle Info!
> @ Frog: Das frage ich mich auch. Der Rahmen ist knapp ein dreiviertel Jahr alt und wurde weder mit Hochdruckreiniger noch Gartenschlauch gereinigt. Gefahren wird das Rad im Schnitt 3-4 mal die Woche im Mittelgebirge. Die Lager sind richtig fertig...



..gut 3-4 mal die Woche...das ist schon viel! Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Fest (hatte ich mal bei meinem Intense: "ENDURO Lager") oder einfach nur "Spiel" also ausgeschlagen?


----------



## svenson69 (13. August 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Warum, was ist los damit?
> Es kommt zwar auf das verhalten im Berg an, aber es klingt eher reserviert, was Du so schreibst.
> Die Standrohre sind farblich etwas heftig. Kann gut passen, soll nicht negativ gemeint sein!
> Bei Dir passt es farblich ja auch.


Ich muss erstmal noch den richtigen Luftdruck und Einstellungen für mich finden.Dann ist sie noch nicht eingefahren und das bisschen auf der Strasse rollen ist ja auch kein Kriterium.
Vielleicht muss sie erstmal auf die richtige Geschwindigkeit gebracht werden


----------



## TheMicha (14. August 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Fest (hatte ich mal bei meinem Intense: "ENDURO Lager") oder einfach nur "Spiel" also ausgeschlagen?


Ich war eigentlich nur auf der Suche nach einem fiesen Knacken. Der Hinterbau an sich funktioniert. Die Lager laufen aber, wenn man sie mit der Hand dreht, extrem rauh. Die Lager im unteren Link machen nur noch ca. eine 1/6-Umdrehung. Danach sind sie fest.


----------



## chiefrock (14. August 2014)

Moin Leute.
Diesen wohl notwendigen spacer im DB CS, kann man den selber einsetzen (selbst wenn man ziemlich unbegabt ist)?
Und kann jemand was zum sizing sagen? Bin verflixte 1,80m groß. Also ziemlich genau zwischen M & L. Frage mich ob ich das Rad besser in L mit nem Stummelvorbau nehmen soll. Trickser bin ich nicht aber durch Kurven soll es schon noch gut gehen und bisschen fliegen soll's dann auch noch können. Würde ja Probesitzen aber weit und breit kein Händler in der Nähe . Geplanter Aufbau geht in Richtung "Parktauglich", Geo so flach wie möglich, usw.
Mein Speci Enduro hat in Größe M einen 431mm reach und 587mm stack. Das Rune kommt in M mit 417mm reach und 582 stack daher. Scheint mir also deutlich kleiner zu sein. In L sind es dann 441mm beim Rune. Also "nur" ein cm länger als mein Enduro. 

Würde mich über den ein oder anderen Tipp freuen. 

Danke & Grüße.


----------



## grey (14. August 2014)

Spacer verbauen ist recht leicht im DB CS, im Darkside lass ich dafür den Dämpfer im Rahmen eingebaut und öffne nur die Hinterbauseitige Schraube. (hab keinen Schraubstock also lass ich ihn gleich im Rahmen)
Prinzipiell ist nur die Aircan abzuziehen (das geht mal leichter, mal schwerer) spacer drauf, o-ringe bisserl mit öl benetzen, aircan drauf.
Aber dazu gibts ja sogar How-To Videos.


edit: beim zusammenstecken darauf achten, dass das Ventil nicht so positioniert ist, dass es beim fahren stört oder irgendwo beim einfedern in den Rahmen kracht. (also mal ohne Luft durchfedern)


----------



## nsc (14. August 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Würde ja Probesitzen aber weit und breit kein Händler in der Nähe


 
Wo kommst du denn her? Vielleicht findet sich ja hier einer der dich mal Proberollen lässt...


----------



## martin82 (14. August 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Würde mich über den ein oder anderen Tipp freuen.
> 
> Danke & Grüße.



Mein Ratschalg wäre definitiv L. Bin selbst 176cm und habe ein M. Ist sehr kompakt. Bin zwar nie auf einem L gesessen aber denke mir hätte das grössere besser getaugt. Ein Freund von mir fährt ein Enduro EVO ('13er) in M. Das fühlt sich deutlich länger an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (14. August 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her? Vielleicht findet sich ja hier einer der dich mal Proberollen lässt...



Aus Mönchengladbach.
@ Martin... danke schon mal für deine Einschätzung.

Grüße.


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. August 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Aus Mönchengladbach.
> @ Martin... danke schon mal für deine Einschätzung.
> 
> Grüße.



Ich bin aus 50129. Kannst gerne mal vorbei schauen. Einfach die A61 runter 

Edit: Achja sollte vllt auch sagen was getestet werden kann  :
2014 raw Rune in L mit 170er Lyrik und 26er Bereifung, Vorbau 40mm, Lenker 780. Im Moment Flip Chip auf steilster Stellung. Bau eigentlich nur für Parks aufs flache.

Denke das reicht als Info.


----------



## sirios (14. August 2014)

Hier mal mein neues. Das iPhone kommt mit dem Grün nicht so gut klar . Die Gabel tausch ich bei Gelegenheit noch gegen eine Pike aus.


----------



## Frog (14. August 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> Diesen wohl notwendigen spacer im DB CS, kann man den selber einsetzen (selbst wenn man ziemlich unbegabt ist)?
> Und kann jemand was zum sizing sagen? Bin verflixte 1,80m groß. Also ziemlich genau zwischen M & L. Frage mich ob ich das Rad besser in L mit nem Stummelvorbau nehmen soll. Trickser bin ich nicht aber durch Kurven soll es schon noch gut gehen und bisschen fliegen soll's dann auch noch können. Würde ja Probesitzen aber weit und breit kein Händler in der Nähe . Geplanter Aufbau geht in Richtung "Parktauglich", Geo so flach wie möglich, usw.
> Mein Speci Enduro hat in Größe M einen 431mm reach und 587mm stack. Das Rune kommt in M mit 417mm reach und 582 stack daher. Scheint mir also deutlich kleiner zu sein. In L sind es dann 441mm beim Rune. Also "nur" ein cm länger als mein Enduro.
> ...



komm aus Düsseldorf und habe "L" mit 40er Vorbau bei 181cm und kurzen Beinen.


----------



## nsc (14. August 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues. Das iPhone kommt mit dem Grün nicht so gut klar . Die Gabel tausch ich bei Gelegenheit noch gegen eine Pike aus.


 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rune!


----------



## chiefrock (15. August 2014)

Danke für die Angebote zum Probesitzen. Komme dann vielleicht darauf zurück sobald es richtig konkret wird (will noch Friedrichshafen abwarten und sehen was es noch neues für 2015 geben wird).
Vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber wird sich ein Aufbau mit 650b ebenfalls au die Geo auswirken? Oder ist das zu vernachlässigen weil die Unterschiede zu gering sind? Tendiere momentan stark zum L Rahmen.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (15. August 2014)

650b macht halt etwas längere Kettenstrebe und höheres Tretlager.


----------



## chiefrock (15. August 2014)

jup... also irrelevant für meine Überlegungen.

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## reflux (17. August 2014)

fährt zufällig ein RUNE in L oder XL in Hannover oder Umgebung rum?


----------



## DrMainhattan (18. August 2014)

Sagt mal fährt einer das gute Stück im dem Monarch+ (ggf auch mit Debonair)? Taugt der im Vergleich zu Fox Float X bzw dem CCDB?


----------



## MindPatterns (18. August 2014)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Sagt mal fährt einer das gute Stück im dem Monarch+ (ggf auch mit Debonair)? Taugt der im Vergleich zu Fox Float X bzw dem CCDB?



Der Frage schließ ich mich an. Suche gerade nach einem guten Dämpfer mit Platform. Unterschiede zum DBAir würden mich interessieren, insb. Endprogression und verbautem Tune.


----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

kann mir jemand das gewicht von nem banshee rahmen (nackt ohne dämpfer) sagen?
m,l oder xl.
lasse sich die decals gut/leicht entfernen ?


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2014)

Nackt weiss ich net genau:

Meiner  (2014er) hatte mit reset steuersatz K8 und mit CCDBACS (ohne ausfallenden und steckachse)  3,86kg in large in Raw. Decals gehn glaub ich nicht ganz so gut ab. Lass mich aber eines besseren belehren.


----------



## JansonJanson (18. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> kann mir jemand das gewicht von nem banshee rahmen (nackt ohne dämpfer) sagen?
> m,l oder xl.
> lasse sich die decals gut/leicht entfernen ?



Frame XL Nackt ohne alles BJ 2012 - 3153,6g 
Decals auf dem schwarzen Rahmen - die weißen, sind nicht unter klarlack - hier gehen Sie rel. leicht mit Aceton weg.


----------



## nsc (18. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> kann mir jemand das gewicht von nem banshee rahmen (nackt ohne dämpfer) sagen?
> m,l oder xl.


 
M war glaube ich bei ca. 3040g
Hab nochmal in meiner Exceltabelle nachgeschaut (M-Rahmen, lackiert):
Rahmen	   3063g
Ausfallenden 334g


----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

Ich hab ne Schrittlänge von 89cm bei 189cm Körpergröße. Bin bisher ein Nicolai AC 29er (Reach:439,Stack:634) und ein Helius AM(Reach:425Stack:595)
jeweils in Größe L gefahren. Thomson Elite mit 410mm war fast bis zum Anschlag draußen und ich bin mit 60mm Vorbau gefahren.
Würdet ihr eher zum L oder XL Rahmen raten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (18. August 2014)

nsc schrieb:


> M war glaube ich bei ca. 3040g


Ist das gewicht ohne die Ausfallenden?
Also mein Schwarzer 14er in Gr.M ist da deutlich schwerer.ich bin mit dem CCDB Air CS bei ca 3,9kg.


----------



## sirios (18. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Schrittlänge von 89cm bei 189cm Körpergröße. Bin bisher ein Nicolai AC 29er (Reach:439,Stack:634) und ein Helius AM(Reach:425Stack:595)
> jeweils in Größe L gefahren. Thomson Elite mit 410mm war fast bis zum Anschlag draußen und ich bin mit 60mm Vorbau gefahren.
> Würdet ihr eher zum L oder XL Rahmen raten ?



Als ich hab in etwa dieselben Daten wie Du und fahre seit einer Woche ein Rune in L. Bin vorher ein Torque in L gefahren. Hab nen 40 mm Vorbau und mir taugt es total! Ich mag es aber lieber agil und kompakt. Für mich war das die richtige Wahl


----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Als ich hab in etwa dieselben Daten wie Du und fahre seit einer Woche ein Rune in L. Bin vorher ein Torque in L gefahren. Hab nen 40 mm Vorbau und mir taugt es total! Ich mag es aber lieber agil und kompakt. Für mich war das die richtige Wahl


Hast du mal ein Foto von deinem Rad , damit ich sehen kann wie weit die Stütze draußen ist ?

Normal war meine Sattelstütze so


----------



## Brainspiller (18. August 2014)

Reflux, das kommt ganz drauf an was du für einen Vorbau fahren willst.
Ich bin fast genau gleicch groß wie du und fahre ein L mit 50mm Vorbau.
Wie Sirios mag ich es aber auch gerne kompakt.

Also wenn du bei 50/60mm Vorbau bleiben willst ist das L wohl OK.
Wenn du aber mit dem Rahmen Wechsel auf 40 oder weniger gehen willst wäre wohl XL angeraten.

Was hast denn vor mit dem Rad?


----------



## sirios (18. August 2014)

Bitte sehr


----------



## nsc (18. August 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ist das gewicht ohne die Ausfallenden?
> Also mein Schwarzer 14er in Gr.M ist da deutlich schwerer.ich bin mit dem CCDB Air CS bei ca 3,9kg.


 
Jetzt wo du es sagst, da hab ich doch was vergessen ;-)

Rahmen	   3063g
Ausfallenden 334g


----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Reflux, das kommt ganz drauf an was du für einen Vorbau fahren willst.
> Ich bin fast genau gleicch groß wie du und fahre ein L mit 50mm Vorbau.
> Wie Sirios mag ich es aber auch gerne kompakt.
> 
> ...


Ich muss den 60er Vorbau nicht behalten bzw. würde auch auf was kürzeres.
Vorhaben Enduro  Touren um 60/70Km - gerne bergab, kleine Sprünge, verwurzelte Trails
Hatte bei den Rädern bei verwinkelten Trails das Gefühl, dass ich vorne über kippe


----------



## sirios (18. August 2014)

Ich war gestern im Park mit dem ding (Trailpark Mehring falls das einer kennt) und bin gleich einige Drops gefahren die ich mich mit meinem Torque (180 mm!) nicht getraut hab . Bin sehr zufrieden was die Performance angeht, grandios!


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2014)

Ich fahr sowohl das Helius AM und das Rune.

Das Rune fällt länger aus.

Stack ist halt relativ tief. Kauf den Rahmen deshalb gleich mit dem Reset K8 (falls du nicht auf ultra tiefe cockpit stehst) Der baut in der höhe mehr auf als die andern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich fahr sowohl das Helius AM und das Rune.
> 
> Das Rune fällt länger aus.


Länger bei beiden Rahmen in L ?
Das macht meine Kaufentscheidung nicht einfacher


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2014)

Hab das Helius in L und das Rune in L.

Rune ist im Sitzen und im Stehen länger.

Warum ist die entscheidung nun schwieriger?


----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

Weil ich eigentlich dachte, dass XL das passende Rad sei, da ich auf meinem AM die Sattelstütze so hoch machen musste bei L.
Ich will auf dem Rune natülich keine CC Sitzhaltung haben


----------



## Brainspiller (18. August 2014)

irgendwie habe ich dein Bild vorher nicht gesehen.
Bei dem Stützenauszug dann wohl doch eher XL.

Ich hatte vorher auch ein Helius AM.
Ja, das Rune fällt länger aus. 
Mehr Reach und auch ein längeres Oberrohr. Zu dem Wert in der Banshee Tabelle kommt bei hohem Stützenauszug noch was dazu weil das Sitzrohr nen Knick hat. 

So wie dein Nicolai aussieht hast du das ja eher an der kleineren Seite von passend gekauft.
Wie bist du bei dem AC 29er mit dem Reach hingekommen?
Der ist ja fast gleich wie beim Rune in L. Da kannst schon mal ein bisschen vergleichen.


----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

Ich hatte eine Markierung an der Sattelstütze fürs AM und konnte mit der gleiche Position fürs AC fahren
Bin das AC auch mit 60mm Vorbau gefahren, das war soweit ok - länger wäre auch nicht dramatisch gewesen

und meine neues Rad soll keine Sattelstütze haben, die bis zum Anschlag raus muss


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2014)

Ordentlicher Stützenauszug ist doch egal, solang man sich noch im grünen bereich befindet...?Oder meinst du es würd nicht reichen...? Stack beim Rune in L ist der gleiche wie beim XL.

Nach der Info war meine entscheidung zum L und gegen das XL getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (18. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> kann mir jemand das gewicht von nem banshee rahmen (nackt ohne dämpfer) sagen?
> m,l oder xl.
> lasse sich die decals gut/leicht entfernen ?




Die Decals bei dem silbernen Rahmen sind unter Klarlack.


----------



## reflux (18. August 2014)

also


trailterror schrieb:


> Ordentlicher Stützenauszug ist doch egal, solang man sich noch im grünen bereich befindet...?Oder meinst du es würd nicht reichen...? Stack beim Rune in L ist der gleiche wie beim XL.
> 
> Nach der Info war meine entscheidung zum L und gegen das XL getroffen.


 ich war zwar bei den -N-'s im grünen Bereich der Sattelstütze, dennoch war das Ende der Sattelstütze nicht unterhalb des Oberohrs


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2014)

Also nicht im grünen bereich 
Auch nicht mit ner 435mm stütze?
Dann könnts tatsächtlich auch beim L Rune eng werden...wobei ich meine irgendwo in erinnerung zu haben, dass bei banshee unterkante oberrohr nicht die gültigkeit hat wie bei N


----------



## iceis (18. August 2014)

Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal wegen einer Reduzierhülse für die Sattelstütze Banshee angeschrieben (in 27,2 hätte ich halt günstiger eine in entsprechender Länge herbekommen).

Antwort
"We don't recommend running a reducer in the frame to fit a different size seat post. The spacer can wiggle and cause excess stress to the frame. 
Its best to go off the minimum seat post insertion line that the seat post recommends……that way you can't go wrong."


----------



## Mr.Radical (19. August 2014)

Stehe vor der ähnlichen Entscheidung wie reflux (bin 188cm groß) und schwanke zwischen L und XL Rahmen beim Rune. Auf dem L bin ich schon gesessen. Einen XL Rahmen hat mein Händler zur Zeit leider nicht bei der Hand. 
Ist hier jmd aus Österreich mit einem XL Rahmen auf dem ich mal Platz nehmen dürfte?


----------



## JansonJanson (19. August 2014)

Also ich habe ja auch ein XL Rune, und fahre es mit einem Syntace Megaforce 2 35mm. 
Mir taugt es so super.
Mit den 650b Ausfallenden wirds zwar noch länger, aber hat mich bis jetzt noch nie behindert.
Werde in Absehbarer Zeit sicher nicht Vertriden gehen ... 
Bin 1.88cm mit 95er Schrittlänge. 
Mit meiner 150mm KS Lev ist aktuell der Sattel immer noch knapp über dem Niveau des Vorbau´s (ganz eingefahren)


----------



## reflux (19. August 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Stehe vor der ähnlichen Entscheidung wie reflux (bin 188cm groß) und schwanke zwischen L und XL Rahmen beim Rune. Auf dem L bin ich schon gesessen. Einen XL Rahmen hat mein Händler zur Zeit leider nicht bei der Hand.
> Ist hier jmd aus Österreich mit einem XL Rahmen auf dem ich mal Platz nehmen dürfte?


ich werd xl und 650B nehmen

@JansonJanson mit länger meinst du den Radstant oder ?


----------



## JansonJanson (19. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> ich werd xl und 650B nehmen
> 
> @JansonJanson mit länger meinst du den Radstant oder ?



jepp - Radstand ist halt dann nochmal 1cm länger ... aber Länge läuft bekanntlich


----------



## Mr.Radical (19. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Würde mein Rune mit 27,5" Laufrädern aufbauen und bin dann unschlüssig, ob mir das Rad im hochalpinen Bereich mit engen Kehren nicht zu lang wird.


----------



## Brainspiller (19. August 2014)

Mein Rune ist auch ein gutes Stück länger als mein vorheriges Rad.
Ich habe die zusätzliche Länge vorne schätzen gelernt.
Das gibt einfach nochmal Sicherheit an Stufen etc.
Komischerweise fallen mir Serpentinen auch nicht schwerer.
Kann sein dass man da etwas mehr Spielraum hat beim ausbalanciern.

Der Third Eye als Bikebergsteiger hat ja extra von M auf L gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (21. August 2014)

fährt jemand das Rune mit dem X-Fusion Dämpfer und kann was dazu berichten?


----------



## kopis (21. August 2014)

Hi ihr V2 Heizer,

das Rune geht mir ja schon lange durch den Kopf ;-) 
Hab mich nun durch die vielen Posts gearbeitet und ein paar Fragen bleiben noch offen...stehe kurz vor dem Erwerb eines grünen V2 

Klar ist, dass ich mit meinen 186/90 cm den L Rahmen nehme. Ich fahre derzeit das ICB auch in L und komme damit gut zurecht.
Hat einer von euch den Vergleich zum ICB erfahren können? 
Wie steht der V2 mit dem CCDB im Federwegs?  Fühlt es sich nach mehr an oder eher straff mit viel Progression? Wie steif ist der Hinterbau?
Welche Geo-Einstellung bevorzugt ihr? Wie fährt sich  das Bike im Parkeinsatz?  Will das Bike für alles benutzen....Tour, Enduro,  Park.

Was gefällt euch nicht am V2?

Freue mich auf zahlreiche Infos


----------



## Frog (21. August 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi ihr V2 Heizer,
> 
> das Rune geht mir ja schon lange durch den Kopf ;-)
> Hab mich nun durch die vielen Posts gearbeitet und ein paar Fragen bleiben noch offen...stehe kurz vor dem Erwerb eines grünen V2
> ...


...was gefällt mir nicht:
1. das Gewicht; kann man sich streiten....Gewicht bringt meist auch Stabilität....ich habe noch keine einzige Delle und sehr wenig Lackprobleme. Fahre RAW.
2. man sollte die Umwerfermontage und Einstellung etwas verbessern
3. Dämpferoptionen besser nutzen bzw. beschreiben (mit Einstellung oder Tune): Dämpfer für aktive Fahrer, für Sofafahrer, für Racer etc.
4. nix......oder doch: habe alle Lager und Achsen begutachtet. Lager TOP, aber die Achsen habe ihre Spuren in den Umlenkungen hinterlassen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das man nach längerem Gebrauch 5-8 Jahre neue Achsen und Hebel benötigt. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung....vielleicht täusche ich mich auch.
5. und noch was....das ist das erste Rad, an dem ich am wenigsten geschraubt habe....einfach nur einmal zusammengebaut und nur noch gefahren und etwas geputzt/geölt.


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2014)

Find den hinterbau auf jeden fall ausreichend steif. Bike fährt sich nach meinem empfinden auch sehr gut im park, und auch auf (enduro) touren.
Hab hier schon stimmen gehört die sich überlegt haben den DH zu verkaufen...

Ist wirklich ein flexibles bike, welches sehr viel sehr gut kann.

Die verarbeitungsqualität ist völlig OK, könnte aber noch nen tick besser sein.


----------



## culoduro (21. August 2014)

Gut:
mit 26" Zoll LRS sehr intuitives Fahrgefühl mit dem tiefen Tretlager im Slack Setting
Vermittelt auch im Steilen unheimlich Sicherheit
relativ schluckfreudiger Hinterbau
höheres Gewicht hilft mit der satten Lage

Nicht so gut:
Sattelstütze ist total blankgerieben nach 6 Monaten - das hätte besser ausgerieben werden können
Hinterbau ist schwer abzustimmen - so dass er schnelles hartes Gelände sauber wegschluckt, ohne sich hart anzufühlen oder durchzurauschen (CCDB)
hohes Gewicht - merkt man beim Tragen zB schon. 
Uphill - im Vergleich mit Alutech Teibun (ca 158mm hinten) zB bei vergleichbaren Reifen gefühlt 20% zäher/ langsamer
Uphill technisch - mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel kein Kinderspiel

Lackqualität. Platzt relativ leicht ab.

Auch nicht so toll:
wenn man auf tiefes Tretlager steht (deswegen hab ichs mir gekauft), dann ist 650B nicht so eine gute Option. Mit Gabel mit 555mm Einbauhöhe (=160mm 650B Gabel, oder 170mm 26" Gabel) und 650B Laufrädern liegt das Tretlager in der flachsten Stellung schon bei 357mm....
Die Flip Chips für 650B haben leider keinen Höhenausgleich für die höheren Laufräder


----------



## culoduro (21. August 2014)

Ach ja, und dieses Argument von wegen hohes Gewicht kann man mit Teilen ausgleichen - naja. Aus meinen upgrade-wütigen Jahren weiss ich, dass 1g weniger ca 1 Euro mehr kostet, ab so XT Level.
Der Rahmen liegt in L und mit CCDB bei ca 4.1kg (inkl Ausfallenden natürlich). Wenn ich das über Komponenten ausgleichen will, kann ich also zum Rahmenpreis 400-1000 Euro dazurechnen, ja nach Wahl...

Und auf langen, höhenmeterintensiven Touren merke ich das Gewicht schon ziemlich (aber ich bin auch keine 20 mehr). Auch weil das Rune, wenn man es ausfährt, nicht mit Leichtbaureifen etc aufzubauen ist, das fühlt sich dann untermotorisiert an.


----------



## MK_79 (23. August 2014)

Positiv:
Sehr ausgewogenes Handling.
Man sitzt schön mittig und tief im Rad.
Geo Varianten durch die Flip Chips möglich.
Eher agil und verspielt, aber ausreichend Spurtreu.
Bis 180mm Federgabel möglich.
Antriebsstarker Hinterbau
Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut - mit CCDBair CS etwas Einstellungsarbeit nötig.
Sehr steif.
Preis/Leistung


Negativ:
Die Strebe zwischen Sattel und Oberrohr passt gut und fügt sich ins Bild, könnte aber schöner sein. Frästeil?
Pervormance bei starken, sehr schnellen Schlägen - wie öfters beschrieben.


Da ich das Rad noch nicht so lange im Einsatz habe, gehen längere Erfahrungen ab.
Der Rahmen selbst ist kein Fliegengewicht, aber dafür Steif.

Wenn man ein Rad für vieles sucht, ist man mit dem Rune sicher richtig. Je nach Aufbau ist alles von AllMountain bis Freeride möglich.


Ich fahre 26 Zoll und die Flip Chips in der mittleren Position.


----------



## sirios (23. August 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi ihr V2 Heizer,
> 
> das Rune geht mir ja schon lange durch den Kopf ;-)
> Hab mich nun durch die vielen Posts gearbeitet und ein paar Fragen bleiben noch offen...stehe kurz vor dem Erwerb eines grünen V2
> ...



Also ich schreib auch mal kurz meine Erfahrungen nach 2 Wochen Rune:

Positiv:
- Das Bike fährt sich extrem agil, viel agiler als mein Torque, das merkt man vor allem im Park. Ich hab den Eindruck als wäre das Torque nur dafür gemacht geradeaus zu fahren. Das Rune hingegen macht überall Spaß
- Trotz satten 2 cm Federweg weniger fühlt es sich besser/satter an. Der KS Link Hinterbau ist dem dem des Torques in allen Belangen überlegen.
- Der CCDB gefällt mir besser als mein Vivid Air. Abstimmen war auch recht simpel. Ich finde er verwaltet den Federweg recht souverän und fühlt sich nie zu straff an. Auch mit schnellen Schlagfolgen kommt er bei mir gut klar.
- Direkt beim ersten Parkeinsatz bin ich viele Elemente (Kicker und größere Drops) gefahren, die ich vorher mit dem Torque nur "angeschaut" hab.

Negativ:
- Der Rahmen ist nicht der leichteste, vermittelt aber dafür sehr viel Sicherheit! Also eher etwas positives 

Und weil ich  so zufrieden mit dem Handling bin noch ein Bild


----------



## Pakalolo (24. August 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand den Vergleich zwischen Rune und Alutech Fanes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (24. August 2014)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand den Vergleich zwischen Rune und Alutech Fanes?



Bin zwar noch kein Fanes gefahren aber fürs Rune spricht die Geoverstellung und die Möglichkeit 27,5 fahren zu können ohne einen neuen Rahmen zu benötigen.

Gewicht dürfte ziemlich gleich sein, "Fanes Enduro 3.0" Größe S wiegt 3326g mit Steckachse, "Runev2" Größe XL wiegt 3445g mit Steckachse + Ausfallenden.

Ansonsten kannst noch Linkagedaten und Geodaten vergleichen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. August 2014)

Geoverstellung und Umstieg auf 27,5 ist auch beim fanes möglich.


----------



## iceis (25. August 2014)

hast recht...sry, da war ich beim überfliegen zu ungenau.


----------



## Floh (25. August 2014)

srsly schrieb:


> Falls jemand nachmachen will:
> 
> Das Schaltauge am Rune ist deutlich stabiler als n XT-Schaltwerk
> 
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen! Aber war nicht von Dir inspiriert ;-)


----------



## Floh (25. August 2014)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand den Vergleich zwischen Rune und Alutech Fanes?


Bin auch noch kein Fanes gefahren, habe es aber nach Erfahrungsberichten im Forum hier aus der engeren Wahl geworfen. Grund: Der Hinterbau mit den flach liegenden, extrem hoch belasteten Sitzstreben ist meines Erachtens eine Fehlkonstruktion, die man mit Carbon versucht hat gesund zu beten.


----------



## grey (25. August 2014)

Das Fanes geht vor allem mit Vivid schon fein, aber es reißen halt die Kettenstreben am laufenden Band und die Lager zicken auch regelmäßig herum. 
Ist mir für den Preis eine zu große Baustelle obwohl es eben schon sehr gut geht.
Vom Fahrwerk her wie ein kleines DH-Bike nur halt wendiger, das Darkside bekomm ich mit CCDB (noch) nicht so hin, aber das mag an meinem unvermögen liegen.

Das Fanes ist eher auf der weicheren Seite, wobei ich bei den paar Probefahrten nicht sonderlich viel Flex gespürt hätte, mit 60kg könnte ich aber auch die falsche Testperson sein.

Ich kanns maximal mit dem Darkside vergleichen, das ist im Park nochmal komprimissloser und ich finds auch besser ausbalanciert.
Bevor ich mir ein Fanes kauf, hol ich mir ein ICB, das gefällt mir von der Geo etwas besser und wird kaum zickiger sein als das Fanes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixB (25. August 2014)

Was wiegt denn ein Rune Rahmen in XL inkl C DB?


----------



## Brainspiller (25. August 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> Gewicht dürfte ziemlich gleich sein, "Fanes Enduro 3.0" Größe S wiegt 3326g mit Steckachse, "Runev2" Größe XL wiegt 3445g mit Steckachse + Ausfallenden.



CCDB Air hat so ganz grob 600g glaub ich.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. August 2014)

FelixB schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn ein Rune Rahmen in XL inkl C DB?



Mit allem komplett 4150g +\- 50g


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2014)

Ahoi liebe Rune-Fahrer.
Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein Meta AM, da mir dieses doch etwas zu kurz (595er OR und 423mm reach) ist. Aktuelle Kandidaten sind das Nomad 3C (wobei mir das eigentlich zu teuer ist), das neue Transition Suppressor und das Rune.
Das Nomad fährt sich wirklich genial und zeigt keinerlei Durchrauschen des Dämpfers. Was mich wirklich sehr beeindruckt hat, da ich dieses Problem bisher bei all meinen Bikes (Speci Enduro, SX Trail, Meta AM) hatte.
Wie verhält sich hier der Rune Hinterbau? Könnt ihr ein Durchrauschen verzeichnen oder ist das kein Thema?
Sind beim Rune in L  285mm Einstecktiefe der Stütze gegeben?
Beim Dämpfer schwanke ich zwischen Vivid Air und CCDB Air.
Was sagt ihr?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jussi (25. August 2014)

Hallo ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rune zuzulegen.
Ich hab mich auch schon durchs Forum gelesen und viele Infos bekommen.

Was klar ist das es 27,5", Saint Bremsen, X01 und eher abwärtslastig aufgebaut wird.
Unschlüssig bin mir noch mit der Größe und der Gabel.

1. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Ransom in M, welche von den Geodaten ähnlich ist.
Alle schreiben bei 1,80m soll das Rune L sein. Warum? M zu kurz?

2. Die Gabel, 160mm oder 170mm was passt besser? Bin mit einer BOS Deville am liebäugeln, aber wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus?
Kann ich einen Service selbst durchführen? Verschleißt die Gabel schnell? Ersatzteile falls was kaputt geht?
Oder evt ne neue 36er Fox?
Ansonsten steht die Pike auf dem Plan, wobei ich die irgendwie zu schwach finde, 15mm Achse finde ich schon mist....kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Vielleicht habt ihr Tips und auch Erfahrungen welche ihr posten könntet!

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!!!


----------



## nsc (25. August 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> 1. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Ransom in M, welche von den Geodaten ähnlich ist.
> Alle schreiben bei 1,80m soll das Rune L sein. Warum? M zu kurz?


 
Schau mal hier und hier, da findest du 2 Erfahrungsberichte von *GrazerTourer* (180 cm und Rahmengröße L) und *Third Eye* (177 cm und Rahmengröße M). Third Eye hat aber soweit ich weis inzwischen auf einen L-Rahmen (?) gewechselt. Kannst ihn ja mal fragen wie sich der Rahmen im Vergleich macht.



Jussi schrieb:


> 2. Die Gabel, 160mm oder 170mm was passt besser? Bin mit einer BOS Deville am liebäugeln, aber wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit aus?
> Kann ich einen Service selbst durchführen? Verschleißt die Gabel schnell? Ersatzteile falls was kaputt geht?
> Oder evt ne neue 36er Fox?
> Ansonsten steht die Pike auf dem Plan, wobei ich die irgendwie zu schwach finde, 15mm Achse finde ich schon mist....kann mich aber auch täuschen.


 
Die Manitou Mattoc würde ich mir auch mal anschauen, hab den Umstieg von der Lyrik auf die Mattoc nicht bereut.


----------



## MK_79 (25. August 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hallo ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rune zuzulegen.
> Ich hab mich auch schon durchs Forum gelesen und viele Infos bekommen.
> 
> Was klar ist das es 27,5", Saint Bremsen, X01 und eher abwärtslastig aufgebaut wird.
> ...





Nimm eine 170mm Gabel. Du möchtest ja eher für Bergab aufbauen.
Vielleicht wäre eine Lyrik Coil noch etwas, dann ist die Gefahr klein, dass irgendwas defekt wird - jedenfalls nicht so schnell 

Von BOS habe ich schon üble Sachen gehört, vor allem was Haltbarkeit und Service angeht. Vielleicht alles nur Pech?!

Ich fahre selbst eine 170mm und das passt noch zum fahren von längeren Touren, wobei ich eine Absenkung schon hin und wieder vermisse.
Die Winkel werden dann bei der mittleren Position schon sehr flach.


Edit: brauchst ja 27,5 - damit fällt die Lyrik wohl raus.


----------



## chiefrock (25. August 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> das neue Transition Suppressor



Öhm... Gibt's dazu schon irgendwo nähere Infos?
Edit sagt: "Hab's gefunden" 



Jussi schrieb:


> 2. Die Gabel, 160mm oder 170mm was passt besser? Bin mit einer BOS Deville am liebäugeln...



Hab in nem anderen Fred gelesen, dass die 170er Deville lächerlich wenig Platz für einen 650er Reifen bietet. Das Casting soll wohl identisch mit der 26er Version sein.

Grüße.


----------



## Brainspiller (25. August 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ahoi liebe Rune-Fahrer.
> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für mein Meta AM, da mir dieses doch etwas zu kurz (595er OR und 423mm reach) ist. Aktuelle Kandidaten sind das Nomad 3C (wobei mir das eigentlich zu teuer ist), das neue Transition Suppressor und das Rune.
> Das Nomad fährt sich wirklich genial und zeigt keinerlei Durchrauschen des Dämpfers. Was mich wirklich sehr beeindruckt hat, da ich dieses Problem bisher bei all meinen Bikes (Speci Enduro, SX Trail, Meta AM) hatte.
> Wie verhält sich hier der Rune Hinterbau? Könnt ihr ein Durchrauschen verzeichnen oder ist das kein Thema?
> ...



Die Sattelstütze krieg ich 265mm versenkt, das reicht also nicht ganz.

Ein Durchsacken des Dämpfers (CCDBA) kann ich nicht feststellen.
Ich habe jetzt nicht so viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber aus der Erinnerung meine ich mein Helius AM mit BOS Stahlfeder das ich davor hatte war ganz ähnlich.
Was ich sicher sagen kann ist dass du mit dem Rad herrlich pushen kannst. Rein durch dynamisches Fahren lässt sich das Rad sehr gut beschleunigen.

Das Rune hat halt den Vorteil dass man die Geometrie einstellen kann.
Je nachdem was du in Sachen hochtreten vorhast wären mir die Tretlager an Santa und Transition eher zu niedrig.
Da musst du wohl schon ziemlich genau timen wann du mit dem Pedal gerade unten bist.


Wegen der Größenfrage:
Ich würde auch eher ein L empfehlen.
Wenn du dich aber auf deinem Rad wohl fühlst und keinen Grund siehst mehr Reach zu fahren kannst du auch ein M nehmen.
Jedes Rad das ich bisher gekauft habe war länger als sein Vorgänger und ich habe es bisher nie bereut.

Wenn du das Rad in flacher Einstellung fahren willst verlierst du vermutlich auch noch etwas an Reach. Ich vermute stark dass die Angaben auf der Homepage für die neutrale Einstellung gelten.


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2014)

@Brainspiller:
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Bei meinem Meta merk ich schon häufiger, dass ich gern mehr Oberrohrlänge und auch reach hätte.
Die 265mm sind weniger schon. Da kann ich ja in meinem Meta (440er Sitzrohr+"Dämpferdurchbruch") mehr versenken.
Das Rune scheint von der Geo sehr gut zu passen, auch wenn ich den Stackwert grenzwertig gering finde. Der Rest klingt aber sehr gut. Und 26"! Ich kann also meine Laufräder, Reifen übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (25. August 2014)

Ja, das Sitzrohr hat halt so nen Knick.
Ich hab zum Messen ne Stütze genommen die unten gerade ist.
Eigentlich fahr ich ne Syntace P6. Die ist unten schräg und die kann ich auch noch nen cm oder anderthalb weiter versenken.


----------



## Floh (27. August 2014)

Auf der Homepage stehen m.E. die Geos für alle drei Einstellungen?
Mir war im Rune in der neutralen Einstellung das Tretlager auch zu niedrig. Habe dann auf hoch gestellt und die Gabel intern auf 170 mm getravelt, was sich an sich ausgehen sollte (vorne hoch und hinten hoch), und zwei kleine Spacer im Dämpfer für mehr Progression verbaut. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
Rein von der mechanischen Traktion ist das Rune bergauf schlechter als mein Santa Cruz Blur LT vorher. Selbst wenn ich das Mehrgewicht ignoriere und die im Vergleich leichtere Front, der Reifen verliert öfter pro Umdrehung die Traktion. Nun gut, nichts pedaliert so wie ein VPP-Bike, dafür ist das Rune bergab eine ganz andere Welt.


----------



## Jussi (27. August 2014)

Danke erstmal für all die Antworten.
Von der Deville seid ihr ja alle nicht so ganz angetan.
Begeisterung klingt anders. 

Die Berichte über die Größe haben aber geholfen wird wohl ein L werden mit 35mm Vorbau. Werde das so mal testen länger geht immer.
Mit der Gabel bin ich mir immernoch nicht so ganz sicher. 
Manitou werde ich mir auch mal genauer ansehen.
Und Fox? Von der neuen 36er hört man vieles gutes.


----------



## culoduro (27. August 2014)

@Jussi 

Fahre eine 170er Deville für und mit 26" Laufrad.
Sehr gute Dämpfung! Bisher die beste die ich hatte (kann aber nicht mit neuer Pike oder Mattoc vergleichen).
Allerdings war die Gabel vor 2 Jahren auch mal gute 2 Monate bei Sportsnut/ Bos im Sommer 

Ich habe auch ein 27,5 Laufrad mit 30mm Innenweite und 2.35 Magic Mary in der Gabel gefahren. Gemessene 28" !!
Das passt. Hin und wieder gibts ein leichtes Steingeklacker. Im dicksten Matsch würde ich vielleicht nicht damit fahren.

Aber: eine 170er 27,5 Gabel baut 565mm hoch. Plus das 27,5 Laufrad. Damit wärst Du fraglich noch/ nicht mehr im Garantiebereich fürs Rune (180mm und 26" LR).
Und: Der Bock kommt sehr hoch (im niedrigesten Setting dürfte das dann bei 360mm oder mehr liegen!)
Cave: Die Geometrieangaben auf der Banshee Seite sind bei 27,5 leider nicht für eine 160er Gabel angegeben! (Sondern für dieselbe Einbauhöhe wie bei 26", nämlich 545mm)

Ich würde aus Geometriegründen die 2015 Fox 36 in 160mm nehmen. Baut 549mm hoch. Und soll ziemlich gut gehen!!


----------



## Brainspiller (27. August 2014)

Floh schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage stehen m.E. die Geos für alle drei Einstellungen?


Nope. 
Reach und Stack ändern sich mit dem eingestellten Lenkwinkel.
Ich hab das mal aufgerissen und komme auf anhand einem L Rahmen auf folgende Änderungen:
Flache Einstellung verkürzt den Reach um ~5mm und erhöht den Stack um ~4mm.
Steil dagegen eben ~5mm länger und ~4mm flacher.


----------



## Jussi (27. August 2014)

So wie´s im Momemet aussieht wird es wohl die Fox werden. Hab aber auch da die Option 170mm zu fahren hätte dann 559,1mm Einbauhöhe.
Fraglich ist dann auch noch, ob man die 10mm mehr Federweg merkt?
So wie ich es gehört habe hat die 170mm das selbe Casting und kann auch leicht auf ein 160mm umgebaut werden. Kann das einer bestätigen?


----------



## culoduro (27. August 2014)

Per Anfrage bei Fox:
170er kann bis 150mm runtergebaut werden.
160er kann nicht auf 170mm hochgebaut werden (aber bis 130 oder 110 mm runter).


----------



## Jussi (28. August 2014)

Weiß du auch ob es viel Arbeit ist dei Fox umzubauen?


----------



## culoduro (28. August 2014)

Nein das weiß ich nicht. Gibts glaub ein Video oder zumindest Bilder von Fox online. Vielleicht auch bei pinkbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (30. August 2014)

Beim Rune wird es zwischen dem Modelljahr 2014 und 2015 wohl keine Veränderungen geben, oder? 
In welchen Farbvarianten wird der Rahmen 2015 erhältlich sein?


----------



## chiefrock (1. September 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Beim Rune wird es zwischen dem Modelljahr 2014 und 2015 wohl keine Veränderungen geben, oder?
> In welchen Farbvarianten wird der Rahmen 2015 erhältlich sein?



Technisch soll sich wohl nichts ändern (schade... innenverlegte Züge hätte ich mir gewünscht)
Und das grün wird wohl durch orange ersetzt.

Grüße.


----------



## trailterror (1. September 2014)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt super, dass der rahmen so bleibt. Hat sich doch in den letzten 2 jahren bewährt; und neuerungen nur der neuerungen wegen ist doch auch nix...

Innenverlegte züge brauch ich auch net...ist aber natürlich geschmackssache


----------



## nullstein (1. September 2014)

Innenverlegte Züge haben für mich eigentlich nur Nachteile. Es klappert, ein Bremsenwechsel bedingt immer ein Öffnen des Systems und ich brauch mehr Bier beim teilweise nervtötenden Verlegen der Züge.


----------



## chiefrock (1. September 2014)

Mehr Bier ist aber kein Nachteil


----------



## nullstein (1. September 2014)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Weiß auch nicht, was ich mir beim letzten Punkt gedacht hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (1. September 2014)

Bremse muss man ja nicht innen verlegen. Finde die Zugverlegung so schon ganz gut. Durchgehende Hüllen forever!


----------



## Jussi (2. September 2014)

Innenverlegte Züge hätte ich mir auch gewünscht!
Das mit dem klappernden Züge ist quatsch, fahr ein Commencal V3 da liegen die Züge auch innen, etwas Schaumstoff (Verpackungsmaterial) drum und ruhe ist. Und wie oft wechselt ihr die Bremsen?
Ich finde es gibt es nix besseres.
Saubere Optik, besser sauber zu machen, kein scheuern der Züge am Rahmen, keine Kabelbinder außen...

Aber trotzdem kommt das Rune für 2015  weil es einfach geil ist


----------



## Frog (2. September 2014)

Aber trotzdem kommt das Rune für 2015  weil es einfach geil ist [/QUOTE]


.....eigentlich wollte ich für 2015 was neues haben....sollte aber im Ganzen nicht mehr als 13 kg auf die Waage bringen. Natürlich voll Bikeparktauglich und 100kg Gesamtpaket locker wegstecken. Dann so eine Geometrie wie das V2!
Habe das jetzt wieder auf Ende 2015 verschoben. Mit dem Rune weiss ich was ich habe: ein Sorglospaket mit ein wenig Übergewicht!


----------



## mantra (2. September 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem kommt das Rune für 2015  weil es einfach geil ist
> 
> 
> .....eigentlich wollte ich für 2015 was neues haben....sollte aber im Ganzen nicht mehr als 13 kg auf die Waage bringen. Natürlich voll Bikeparktauglich und 100kg Gesamtpaket locker wegstecken. Dann so eine Geometrie wie das V2!



An was hast Du da gedacht?


----------



## sirios (2. September 2014)

Santa Cruz Nomad höchst vermutlich


----------



## chiefrock (2. September 2014)

Das dürfte auch ziemlich schwierig werden sowas aufzubauen (zumindest in der Preisklasse). Schaue seit Monaten intensiv und irgendwie führen alle Wege über's Rune. Geo und Variabilität sind echt klare kaufargumente  wenn nach dem do it all bike gesucht wird. Und funktionieren muss es auch wie sau. Meine Entscheidung steht für 2015 also so gut wie fest.

Grüße!


----------



## Frog (2. September 2014)

mantra schrieb:


> An was hast Du da gedacht?



kein Nomad und auch kein Spezi...wobei alles passen würde, haben aber kein Umwerfer und ich möchte zumindest die Option haben.
Das neue Conway wäre was. Aber die müssen erst einmal beweisen das der Rahmen hält. Oder ganz was anderes: Orange alpine 160. 
Geld spielt keine Rolle... werde aber z. B. keine 250 € Pedale ans Bike schrauben . Und evtl. mal was ausprobieren...so wie Cheetah. Vorne 29er und hinten 27,5!? Aber das kann ich auch mit dem Rune mal machen....was denkt ihr.....funktioniert das?


----------



## trailterror (2. September 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch ziemlich schwierig werden sowas aufzubauen (zumindest in der Preisklasse). Schaue seit Monaten intensiv und irgendwie führen alle Wege über's Rune. Geo und Variabilität sind echt klare kaufargumente  wenn nach dem do it all bike gesucht wird. Und funktionieren muss es auch wie sau. Meine Entscheidung steht für 2015 also so gut wie fest.
> 
> Grüße!



Ging mir genauso. Ist auch nach der €bike 2014 immer noch irgendwie einzigartig


----------



## nullstein (5. September 2014)

Heute kam mein Rune Rahmen 
Pünktlich für Saalbach.
Leider komm ich vorher nicht mehr zu einer Probefahrt, daher meine Frage, ob ihr den Einbau eines Volumenspacers im CCDB Air CS empfehlt? Und wenn ja welchen?
Ich wiege fahrfertig 84kg und mag es etwas progressiver und straff.
Ich danke euch.


----------



## sirios (5. September 2014)

Bei mir war da schon einer drin als ich nachgeschaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (5. September 2014)

Grosser Spacer war drin.
4kg mehr Gewicht als Du.
Hab noch 2 kleine Spacer rein - weniger durchschlagen -  und HSC um einen ganzen Turn rausgedreht (weil ich nicht droppe und will dass der Hinterbau sehr satt liegt beim Ballern).


----------



## Jussi (5. September 2014)

schnell noch ein Bild vor Saalbach!!!


----------



## culoduro (5. September 2014)

Nimm Dir doch einfach die Spacer mit nach Saalbach.
Der Einbau dauert ein paar Minuten.
Ich hab einen BIC o.ä. Kugelschreiber durch das eine Dämpferauge gesteckt und mich draufgestellt, und dann die Luftkammerhülse abgezogen (Luft raus vorher!), weil ich nichts anderes zur Hand hatte. Ging auch problemlos mit ein bissl Kraft.


----------



## sirios (5. September 2014)

man kann auch ganz einfach den Dämpfer eingebaut lassen und dann die Kammer abziehen, das geht auch super


----------



## nullstein (5. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. Darauf bin ich nicht gekommen, im eingebauten Zustand die Kammer abzuziehen.
Bilder mach ich morgen. Bin heut nicht fertig geworden mit dem Aufbau.


----------



## Mr.Radical (6. September 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern den gesamten Thread durchgelesen habe, um mir die Entscheidung bei der Größenwahl zu erleichtern (ist mir trotzalledem nicht gelungen - zu unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben - eine Probefahrt mit einem L und XL muss her  ), ist mir eine Frage durch den Kopf gegangen, welche ich im ganzen Thread für mich nicht beantworten konnte. Die Federgabelfrage! 

Während sich viele Beiträge um die Wahl zwischen Float X CTD und CC Dämpfer gedreht haben, kam die Frage nach absenkbarer Gabel vs. nicht absenkbarer Gabel nie auf. 
Bzgl Dämpfer: MK_79 hat das Mitte Mai (Post #856) ganz gut zusammengefasst aus meiner Sicht. Der CC bleibt eher im SAG (auch im Uphill) da ihm eine Plattform für den Uphill fehlt, während der Fox im ProPedal weiter aus dem SAG kommt und eine straffere Druckstufe ansteht. Der CC dürfte eher für Jene von Vorteil sein, die ihre Prioritäten auf den Downhill legen. Fährt man viele Touren mit langen Anstiegen, könnte der Fox seine Vorteile aufweisen ("uphilltauglicher", leichter, ?). 
Eine absenkbare Gabel ist beim Uphill auf jeden Fall eine Erleichterung meiner Meinung, da sich die Geometrie bei 3cm Absenkung schon angenehm ändert. Trotzdem wählen wenige Rune Fahrer eine solche... ich bin mir sowohl bzgl Gabel als auch Dämpfer noch unschlüssig, würde aber folgende Kombination wählen:
Nehme ich den Fox Float, werde ich keine absenkbare Gabel nehmen, da der Float bereits eine sehr gute Plattform für den Uphill liefert. 
Mögliche Federgabeln: Manitou Mattoc, Fox Float 34/36 
Greife ich aber zum CC, welcher seine Vorteile im Downhill hat, werde ich eine absenkbare Gabel wählen, um mir hier einen Vorteil beim Uphill zu verschaffen. 
Mögliche Federgabeln: Pike DPA, Fox Talas 34/36
Was haltet ihr davon? Wie sinnvoll oder notwendig seht ihr eine absenkbare Gabel im Rune? Geldverschwendung oder doch toller Luxus?


----------



## sirios (6. September 2014)

Absenkbare Gabel ist rausgeworfenes Geld! Ich hab eine und nutze es nie. Die wird jetzt dann auch durch eine Solo Air ersetzt.


----------



## chiefrock (6. September 2014)

In wie weit ist die Antwort der Frage denn überhaupt vom Rad abhängig? Wenn längere Anstiege regelmäßig bei meinen Touren mit dabei wären, dann würde ich wohl zumindest darüber nachdenken. Aber z.B. im Bergischen Land benötige ich die definitiv nicht.

Abstriche bei der Performance muss man bei absenkbaren Gabeln heutzutage wohl auch nicht mehr in kauf nehmen, oder?

Würde also sagen Geschmackssache abhängig vom Nutzwert.

Grüße.


----------



## Mr.Radical (6. September 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist sie schon vom Rahmen abhängig, da manche Rahmen eine absenkbare Gabel wohl nicht benötigen, z.B. Canyon Strive 2015. Es wird andere Rahmen geben, die es für einen Uphill durchaus benötigen. 
Wollte wissen, in welchem Bereich ihr das Rune seht und wie ihr meinen Kombinationen (absenkbare Gabel + CC Dämpfer sowie nicht absenkbare Gabel + Float) gegenübersteht (ob dies Sinn macht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (6. September 2014)

Du willst doch nicht wirklich das Canyon Strive mit dem Rune vergleichen? Das Strive ist nur ein aufgeblasenes Allmountainbike das auch nur bedingt ne Freigabe für den Park hat. 

Generell ist es aber sicherlich so, dass ne Absenkung bei sehr langen Bergaufpassagen Sinn machen kann. Ob man sowas braucht kann man aber echt nur selbst beantworten. Wie gesagt ich hab ne absenkbare Gabel (170 mm Lyrik) und nutz die Absenkung nie, geht auch ohne erstklassig


----------



## Mr.Radical (6. September 2014)

Nein, absolut nicht. Auch die Nennung der Marke Bionicon wäre möglich gewesen. Nur durch solche System, welche die Kinematik des Rades (Systematik sei dahingestellt) während der Fahrt ändern können, sind eben absenkbare Gabeln mMn wirklich nicht notwendig.


----------



## Jussi (6. September 2014)

Der CCDB hat keine Plattform jedoch einen Climb Switch welcher laut diversen Berichten sehr gut funktioniern soll.
Bezüglich der Gabel mit Absenkung. Ich hab eine am aktuellen Enduro mit 180mm. Absenkung habe ich nie wirklich nie benutzt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du vor hast zu fahren, oder wie lang bei dir ein langer Aufstieg aussieht aber wenn du den Fokus auf den Uphill legst dann ist das Rune vielleicht das falsche Rad. Guck dann besser mal nach dem Spitty.

Ich bekomme mein Rune mit CCDB und 36er Float 170mm. Wenn du noch bis Oktober warten willst kann ich meine Erfahrungen posten


----------



## nullstein (6. September 2014)

So hier drei schnelle Bilder. Von der ersten Runde um den Block, fühlt sich alles sehr vertraut und gut. Die Geo (LW, Radstand) ist schon extrem. Aber das wollte ich ja 
Leider etwas dick geworden. 14,9kg mit Kaiser (1422g) und Baron (1312g).










Bevor einer meckert:
der Lenker ist mittlerweile etwas Richtung Fahrer gedreht.


----------



## Jussi (6. September 2014)




----------



## NoStyle (6. September 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> ... Während sich viele Beiträge um die Wahl zwischen Float X CTD und CC Dämpfer gedreht haben, kam die Frage nach absenkbarer Gabel vs. nicht absenkbarer Gabel nie auf ... Was haltet ihr davon? Wie sinnvoll oder notwendig seht ihr eine absenkbare Gabel im Rune? Geldverschwendung oder doch toller Luxus?


Ich bin 5 Jahre lang in meinem Banshee Wildcard eine Lyrik U-Turn gefahren. Zusammen mit dem variablen Federweg hinten gab es schöne und sinnvolle Geometrie. bzw. Federwegs-Varianten. Beim V2 Spitfire habe ich ganz bewusst auf solche "Spielereien" wie Absenkung oder Dämpfer-Platform verzichtet und bislang nie bereut. Natürlich ist es schon auch etwas abhängig vom Bike/Rahmen. Das Rune ist sehr speziell in Sachen Geometrie, mit Fokus auf bergab. Wenn man viel bergauf fährt macht es schon Sinn. Geht es ständig bergauf/bergab, wie bei mir im Bergischen (z.B. Altenberg) wäre man nur am Schrauben oder Hebeldrücken, wäre mir zuviel, ist aber Geschmacksache. Dazu haben die Banshees hinten Flip-Chips. Fährt man einmal lange hoch stellt man auf Steil, für die Abfahrt auf flach und hätte eine eh schon eingebaute Alternative zur Gabel-Absenkung. Das ist eigentlich das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Canyon, nur nicht "on-the-fly" einstellbar, aber innerhalb weniger Minuten fix gemacht. Vom technischen her sind solche Gabel-Absenkungen problemlos und funktionieren gut. Man muss sich eben fragen wieviele "Spielereien" man tatsächlich braucht - das ist ganz individuell. Ich lebe inzwischen prima ohne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (6. September 2014)

@nullstein:
Bei den Reifen ist das Gewicht doch eh super... Rahmen und Dämpfer sind ja schon über 4kg... 

@Mr.Radical
Zur Absenkung - ich denk es hängt wirklich sehr davon ab, wie lang und wie steil Deine Anstiege sind.
Ich hab eine 170er Deville in 26" und die flip chips auf flach (steiler gefällt mir wegen der Tretlagerhöhe nicht...).
Prinzipiell zurr ich die Gabel mit einem kleinen Spanngurt runter bei langen oder steilen Anstiegen.
Der home trail hat einen 30 minütigen Teeranstieg, ca 350hm, der über weite Strecken knappe 20% hat. Das geht auch mit nicht abgesenkter Gabel, ist aber anstrengender... 

Für anspruchsvolle Trails bergauf ist das Rune nicht das beste... zumindest nicht so flach eingestellt. Mit runtergezurrter Gabel - naja. Mit ausgefahrener Gabel und 64,.. Lenkwinkel - auch naja.

Absenkbare Gabel wollte ich nach 2x Talas nicht mehr...


----------



## Jussi (7. September 2014)

Passt diese KeFü ans Rune?
Will X01 fahren.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....ampaign=feed&gclid=CMnPvJznzsACFa7KtAodCQMAAQ


----------



## culoduro (7. September 2014)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Kettenfuehrung/XCX-Kettenfuehrung-ISCG05.html


----------



## Jussi (7. September 2014)

Ok die fährst du? 
Das Rune hat ja beide Aufnahmen.


----------



## culoduro (7. September 2014)

Ja die fahre ich. Ich hatte eben vergessen, dass fürs Rune beide gehen. Der Grund bei mir war, dass die ISCG Version bis 28 Zähne geht, während die von Dir gelistete bis 32 Zähne geht.

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich bei Saint und 970er XTR Kurbel die Führung nicht bis auf die Stellung für 30 Zähne (die ich fahre) runterschieben kann, weil da die Kurbel im Weg ist. So wies aussieht, geht die Führung bis zum Loch für 32 Zähne runter.
Bis jetzt klappts in der Praxis gut.


----------



## culoduro (7. September 2014)

Mit einer X01 sollte das anders aussehen. Dann ist halt die Frage, welche Grösse Dein Kettenblatt haben soll...


----------



## culoduro (7. September 2014)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Jussi (7. September 2014)

32er Kettenblatt aber damit wäre ich bei der e-type KeFü schon am Ende...
Oder die!

http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05-bsa


----------



## nullstein (7. September 2014)

Oder du nimmst die Carbocage X1...
Oder du lässt eine KeFü weg. Bin 1 Jahr ohne KeFü gefahren und es hat sauber funktioniert. Ich habe jetzt eine KeFü verbaut, weil ich 1mal bei heftigen Schlamm und einer übel verpatzten Landung die Kette verloren habe, es nicht bemerkt und voll reingetreten habe. War schmerzhaft. Daher nun KeFü.
Aber davor hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------



## Jussi (7. September 2014)

Ja wäre auch was, natürlich ne gute ecke teuerer.
Brauchst man bei einem Rune mit 32er KB ein Bash?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (7. September 2014)

Ist zwar der falsche thread aber 1. gehts ums rune 2. vielleicht kann mir einer helfen. Möchte gerne auf 1x10 wechseln. und zwar quasi zwingend auf 28x42. Blöderweise habe ich ne Xt 3fach Kurbel, also 104 und 64mm Lochkreis. Gibts dafür eine Lösung ausser andere Kurbel?


----------



## culoduro (8. September 2014)

User Mirfe hatte mal ein 28er Kettenblatt für 64er Lochkreis hergestellt. Weiss nicht, ob er die noch macht, schreib ihn mal an. Sonst mal im x11 Alternativen Thread wühlen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-358#post-12258114 (nicht die Post Nummer, aber das ist der Thread...)


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. September 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ja wäre auch was, natürlich ne gute ecke teuerer.
> Brauchst man bei einem Rune mit 32er KB ein Bash?


 
Fahre ohne und hatte bisher keine Probleme...


----------



## nullstein (9. September 2014)

Erster Tag mit dem Rune in Saalbach ist vorbei. Das Teil geht wirklich sehr gut. Der Hinterbau funktioniert 1a. HSR hab ich eine halbe Umdrehung rausgenommen und LSR ein Klick Richtung geschlossen. Gefällt mir nun besser.
Da ich heute nur die Pro-Line gefahren bin, wird morgen leider erst die X-Line getestet.


----------



## mfux (10. September 2014)

Sorry für's OT!
Gibts eigentlich auch nen Spitfire-Thread?!
Mfg


----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2014)

Nein, bislang nicht. 

Ist halt die Frage wie weit man die doch eher überschaubare Banshee-Gemeinschaft "aufsplitten" möchte. Bislang ist alles (ausser hier Rune, Prime im 29er- und Legend im DDD DH-Forum) in der Banshee-Galerie kommuniziert worden. Fand das bislang immer ausreichend und für Banshee-Interessierte schön kompakt.
Wenn man einen separaten Spitfire-Thread wünscht - na dann macht doch ... 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## culoduro (10. September 2014)

Sonst kannst Du auch bei den Ami Kollegen auf mtbr.com reinlesen, da gibts im Banshee Herstellerforum einen Spitfire Thread...


----------



## mfux (10. September 2014)

Thx!


----------



## MindPatterns (15. September 2014)

Sooo, ich versuche nochmal mein Glück. Ich stehe jetzt vor der Wahl: Monarch DebonAir RC3 Plus 2015 oder CC DBInline am Rune. Das ich mit dem CCDB nicht allzuviel falsch mache, kann ich mir denken (bin vorher den Air im Rune gefahren), allerdings reizt mich der Monarch. Wie sind denn die Erfahrungswerte hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (15. September 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> So hier drei schnelle Bilder. Von der ersten Runde um den Block, fühlt sich alles sehr vertraut und gut. Die Geo (LW, Radstand) ist schon extrem. Aber das wollte ich ja
> Leider etwas dick geworden. 14,9kg mit Kaiser (1422g) und Baron (1312g).
> Bevor einer meckert:
> der Lenker ist mittlerweile etwas Richtung Fahrer gedreht.



Sehr schönes Ding!

Mein Mega kommt auch bald in den bikemarkt :/)


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg beim Verkauf. Aktuell ist der Bikemarkt wieder von der Geiz-ist-geil und ich-habe-keine-Umgangsformen Fraktion überflutet...


----------



## nullstein (20. September 2014)

Erstes Fazit vom Rune:
Der lange Reach tut mir sehr gut und fühlt sich in allen Lebenslagen gut an. Ich musste mich zwar dran gewöhnen in Kurven deutlich mehr Druck aufs VR zu geben, aber wenn man das raus hat, ist es super.
Der lange Radstand hingegen macht mir deutlich zu schaffen. Das Timing bei Sprüngen klappt noch nicht 100%. Bei Drops hat ich das richtige Timing schnell raus.
Der Hinterbau gefällt mir sehr gut. Standardeinstellung beim CCDB Air CS XV mit 145psi bei 84kg. Lediglich die HSR hab ich etwas verändert.
Morgen teste ich mal de mittlere Stellung der Chips. Aktuell fahre ich low.


----------



## mantra (21. September 2014)

War gestern mit dem Rune in Verbier. Ich bin einfach jedes mal wieder aufs neue beeindruckt was für ein Potential die Karre selbst in wirklich grobem Gelände hat!


----------



## marcel_002 (24. September 2014)

Hab endlich mein Rune fertig. Der Aufbau wiegt jetzt komplett 13.66Kg. Ich habe mit mehr gerechnet. Meine erste Ausfahrt aufm Hometrail war nicht so der Hit, hab mir eine fette Delle am Unterrohr reingehauen. Direkt an der Schweißnaht zum Innenlager.


----------



## mantra (24. September 2014)

Schönes Ding! Was wiegen die Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. September 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> ... Meine erste Ausfahrt aufm Hometrail war nicht so der Hit, hab mir eine fette Delle am Unterrohr reingehauen. Direkt an der Schweißnaht zum Innenlager.


Wie schafft man sowas? Foto machen, zu Banshee schicken und schauen was sie sagen - ansonsten weiterfahren, denn das passiert halt wenn´s blöd läuft ...


----------



## nullstein (24. September 2014)

13,6kg inkl Reverb? Ich bin neidisch...


----------



## mantra (24. September 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> 13,6kg inkl Reverb? Ich bin neidisch...


Ich auch, denn meines wiegt 14,8kg und bis auf Gabel (Lyrik), Dämpfer (CCDB Air), Bremsen (XT), Pedale (Tioga MX) und evtl die Reifen? sollten eigentlich alle Teile leichter sein. Zusätzlich ist meines in 26" und mit Ano-Rahmen...


----------



## Jussi (24. September 2014)

Deine Waage ist kaputt


----------



## mantra (24. September 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Deine Waage ist kaputt


Schön wärs!


----------



## marcel_002 (24. September 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Deine Waage ist kaputt


Ich hab es schon mit einer porfessionellen Waage mit Haken gewogen, nix Personen oder Küchenwaage. Der LRS wiegt nur 1730g und die Reifen 750g p.Stk. Fahre tubeless. Die XTR Trail ist auch sehr leicht. Ich hab auch nur die kurze 380mm Reverb mit 125mm Hub drin. Vorbau hat auch nur 118g. Die Pike wiegt nur 1850g, meine Lyrik RC2DH wog 2200g.
Hier ein Bild vom Schaden! Ich bin über einen Spitzen Stein, der sich beim drüber fahren aufgerichtet hat oder hochgeschleudert wurde. Das hat auf jeden Fall ordentlich geknallt.


----------



## Schreiner (24. September 2014)

Aua, da hats aber schön geknallt.


----------



## marcel_002 (24. September 2014)

Das die Antwort von everyday26:
Hi Marcel,

schaut natürlich nicht schön aus, ich würde mir aber keine Sorgen machen. Das ist direkt auf die Schweissnaht gegangen, da ist sehr viel Material vorhanden. An sich ist es eine leichte Delle mit ein bisschen Materialabtrag. Der Lackschaden lässt es schlimmer aussehen, als es ist. Das Rune ist in dem Bereich so dick vom Rohrdurchmesser her, da wird nichts passieren. Evtl. besserst du es mit dem grünen Lackstift etwas aus ( der Farbton aus dem Stift ist aber nicht 100% gleich, leider ).
Aber rein von der Stabilität her wirds nichts ausmachen.

VG
Bernhard


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2014)

Ufff...

Das ist doch die hauptsache


----------



## NoStyle (24. September 2014)

Gott sei Dank, nichts "dramatisches", auch wenn´s ärgerlich ist! Aber wie gesagt - das passiert eben wenn man shredded und ein Bike muss sowas abkönnen ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (25. September 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> 13,6kg inkl Reverb? Ich bin neidisch...



Mal wieder der Hinweiss, jedes Gramm summiert sich auch auf... an Lenker Vorbau Griffe sind schnell mal 200g weg....

Hatte mein Rune mit 650b und XL Frame auf 13,4kg ....


----------



## nullstein (25. September 2014)

Hmmm...
Ich fahre Carbonlenker (222g), Megaforce Vorbau (116g), XTR FC-M980 Kurbel, XTR Schaltwerk, Pike, 1810g LRS, Elite Sattelstütze, 1x10, XTR Trigger, SLR Sattel, 850g Reifen, CCDB Air und dennoch lieg ich mit einem L Rahmen bei 14,24kg.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. September 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Ich fahre Carbonlenker (222g), Megaforce Vorbau (116g), XTR FC-M980 Kurbel, XTR Schaltwerk, Pike, 1810g LRS, Elite Sattelstütze, 1x10, XTR Trigger, SLR Sattel, 850g Reifen, CCDB Air und dennoch lieg ich mit einem L Rahmen bei 14,24kg.



Mach mal ne Liste und stell sie hier mal rein ... wennst magst


----------



## Mr.Radical (25. September 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Mal wieder der Hinweiss, jedes Gramm summiert sich auch auf... an Lenker Vorbau Griffe sind schnell mal 200g weg....
> 
> Hatte mein Rune mit 650b und XL Frame auf 13,4kg ....



Hast du dazu ne Ausstattungsliste?


----------



## Jussi (25. September 2014)

Hat denn der Rahmen so Gewichtstoleranzen oder wurde er evt. leichter von Jahr zu Jahr?


----------



## marcel_002 (25. September 2014)

Hier meine Ausstattungsliste:
Rahmen: Banshee Rune V2 Fox Float X CTD Größe L
Steuersatz: Hope Tapered
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike rct3
LRS: Spank oozy 295 Trail Hope Naben
Reifen: WTB Vigilante 2.3
Kurbel: E*Thirteen TRS race 32er Kettenblatt
Pedale: Sixpack Icon Al
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 380/125
Sattel: Ergon SM3 Pro
Bremse: Shimano XTR Trail 180 hinten 203 vorne
Schaltung: Sram XX1
Lenker: Answer Pro Taper 720 AM
Vorbau: Renthal Apex 40mm
Griffe: Ergon GA1
Gewicht: 13,66 Kg


----------



## JansonJanson (25. September 2014)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Hast du dazu ne Ausstattungsliste?



Banshee Rune XL3153,6
Banshee rearend 142x12mm 27.5313,49
Banshee rearaxle41,46
Banshee mechhaner19,6
Sun Ringle Charger Pro 27.5 RW993,7
Sun Ringle Charger Pro 27.5 FW879,4
Hope IS-PM 18338,58
Hope PM-PM 20333,34
twenty6 predator titan343,25
RS Pike 160mm 27.5 tapered1862,2
Carbonforkspacer 1 1/815,8
SRAM Chain actuall weight238,9
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar 27.5803,5
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Pacestar 27.5805,5
Shimano Zee wide range270,19
XTR Trigger +shifting cable119,45
Schaltzugendkappen 2x0,62
Zughülle Shimano41
SRAM XX 11-36214,61
Race Face N / W 32t36,85
CaneCreek Headset95,93
Syntace Megaforce 2105,56
XTR Trail Set450,93
ESI Grips Extra chunky82,86
KS Lev 150mm 30,9mm608,3
66 Sick Espacio Race Carbon154,11
Rock Shox Monarch Debon Air393,38
Sattelklemme Tune Würger 34,9mm10,37
Enve DH Bar (770mm)238,1
12x brakediscscrews25,34
Hope 203mm167,94
Hope 183mm148,33
MRP 1x59,53
XTR Innenlager88,67
XTR cranks 180mm 565565
Fett, Schmiermittel etc.100

13519,39


----------



## nullstein (25. September 2014)

Meine Liste:
Rune 2014 Gr L
142x12 Dropouts
CCDB Air CS
RS Pike 26" RCT3 SoloAir
Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz
Syntace Megaforce2 40mm
Race Face Sixc Lenker 780mm
ODI Rogue Griffe
XTR 980 10fach Trigger
SLX Bremse
XT Scheiben 180 v/h
Hope Pro2 Evo Laser/D-Light ZTR Flow EX
Maxxis Highroller 2.4 3C Maxxterra
XTR Innenlager
XTR FC-M 980 Trail Kurbel
Race Face narrow wide 32 KB
Carbocage X1 KeFü
Point One Podium Pedale mit Alu Pins
Specialized Sattelklemme
Thomson Elite 367mm
SLR XP
Schwalbe Rock Razor Trailstar
XT Kassette mit Hope T-Rex
XTR 980 Schaltwerk
KMC X10SL Kette

Keine Ahnung, wo ich trotz fehlender Variostütze 600-700g verliere...

Aber irgendwie auch egal. Das Rune geht wie Sau und Gewicht gibt in einigen Bereichen auch fahrdynamisch Stabilität.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. September 2014)

Hmmmmmmmm

Was mir auffällt, Kassette plus T-Rex, die XX Kassette ist alleine schon 80g leichter als ne XT Kassette, Griffe, Bremsen, Dämpfer ...

aktuell fahre ich aber auch mit ner XT-Kassette und twenty6 40er Blatt hinten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (25. September 2014)

Naja, könnte auch sein dass die nicht klar lackierten Rahmen schwerer sind weil ausgebessert...


----------



## JansonJanson (25. September 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Naja, könnte auch sein dass die nicht klar lackierten Rahmen schwerer sind weil ausgebessert...



Lackierte Rahmen wiegen ca. 100g mehr ... meiner ist schwarz Elox ... 
aber macht auch nicht viel aus ...


----------



## culoduro (25. September 2014)

Ich meinte, dass man mit Farblackierung (und vielleicht auch schwarzer Anodisierung?) ja auch gespachtelte Stellen überdecken kann, das ist bei Raw Rahmen ja sichtbar... Weiss allerdings nicht, wie oft das der Fall ist...


----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2014)

Was und warum sollte man bei farbig gepulverten Rahmen "spachteln" und bei klar gepulvertem RAW oder Anodized nicht ... ?


----------



## culoduro (26. September 2014)

Man sollte nicht...  Das kam bei der Diskussion zu den IBC Rahmen mal auf...  Dass man eben kleine Schäden am Rahmen unter einer Lackierung nicht sieht. 
Ich sag ja nicht das es so ist, das war nur eine Hypothese zur möglichen Differenz im Gewicht.


----------



## mantra (27. September 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass man mit Farblackierung (und vielleicht auch schwarzer Anodisierung?) ja auch gespachtelte Stellen überdecken kann, das ist bei Raw Rahmen ja sichtbar...



Spachtelmasse und Eloxal wird eher nichts.

Raw ist bei Banshee die schwerste Farboption.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (27. September 2014)

Ein paar kleine Updates 
Kurbel - Sram X0 Dh 165mm 34Z 
Lenker - Race Face Sixc 760mm 
Griffe - Renthal Kevlar  



Gewicht 14,13kg


----------



## chiefrock (27. September 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ein paar kleine Updates
> Kurbel - Sram X0 Dh 165mm 34Z
> Lenker - Race Face Sixc 760mm
> Griffe - Renthal Kevlar
> ...



Nice! Die Farbe der Kette ist identisch mit den decals?!
Und ich stehe ja voll auf die Gabel. Wie macht die sich? Vielleicht sogar im Vergleich zu...?

Grüße.


----------



## Maxed (28. September 2014)

Da es ja anscheinend keinen Spitfire Thread gibt, frag ich einfach mal hier  

Fährt jemand ne 180er Scheibe am Spitfire hinten? Oder zerlegts mir dann irgendwann den Hinterbau? 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## rappelkiste (28. September 2014)

Wo soll denn das Problem sein?


----------



## Maxed (28. September 2014)

Die max. Bremsscheibengröße laut Banshee beim Spitfire ist 160mm am Rahmen (an den Ausfallenden). An der Gabel natürlich 180mm. Find ich iwie doof, aber nen Grund muss es ja geben 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## rappelkiste (28. September 2014)

Eine passende Gabel (z.B. Pike hat 200mm) und das Spitfire V2 hat imho min. 180mm. Ich hab aber auf die schnelle auch nichts gefunden. Hier im Forum werden ca. 80%+ 180mm hinten fahren...


----------



## Maxed (29. September 2014)

Würde mich über ein paar Infos von Leuten freuen, die hinten ohne Probleme mit Adapter und 180er Scheibe fahren.

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jussi (29. September 2014)

Schonmal mit suchen im Forum versucht?
Guck mal Partlist

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1627849?in=set


----------



## Maxed (29. September 2014)

In der Galerie hab ich nicht gesucht  Aber danke  Wollte halt nur mal von ein paar Leuten hören was Sie hinten montiert haben, und obs Probleme gab 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## JansonJanson (29. September 2014)

So wohl ein letztes Update des Rune´s - back in black ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (29. September 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Rock Shox Monarch Debon Air 393,38


Wie passt der Monarch Debon Air ins Rune? Welches Tune hast Du gewählt (M/M)? Danke für die Infos!


----------



## thomatos (29. September 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> Die max. Bremsscheibengröße laut Banshee beim Spitfire ist 160mm am Rahmen (an den Ausfallenden). An der Gabel natürlich 180mm. Find ich iwie doof, aber nen Grund muss es ja geben
> 
> Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


Woher kommt denn die Info?? Ich hatte am Spitfire 180mm und natürlich keine Probleme. Kenne niemanden der am Spitfire oder Rune hinten kleiner 180mm fährt.


----------



## NoStyle (29. September 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> Die max. Bremsscheibengröße laut Banshee beim Spitfire ist 160mm am Rahmen (an den Ausfallenden). An der Gabel natürlich 180mm. Find ich iwie doof, aber nen Grund muss es ja geben


Hi Maxed, woher hast Du diese Info der maximalen Größe, wenn ich fragen darf?
Die Dropouts haben bekanntermaßen IS2000-Standard, der ist für IS2000 Bremsen ohne Adapter passend zu 160mm Discs, mit entsprechendem IS2000 oder PostMount-Adapter alle 160mm und größeren Discs. Die Dropouts sind für alle KS-Link-Rahmen, also Spitfire, Rune, Phantom, Prime und Darkside. Eine Beschränkung auf 160mm Disc hinten ist mir neu.
Vielleicht missverstehst Du da was?

Ich fahre am Spitfire 180mm vorne und hinten, das Ganze völlig problemfrei - und Wechsel eventuell auf 200mm komplett.


----------



## JansonJanson (29. September 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wie passt der Monarch Debon Air ins Rune? Welches Tune hast Du gewählt (M/M)? Danke für die Infos!


Jepp - M/M


----------



## haha (29. September 2014)

Am Spitfire sind 180mm Scheiben kein Problem und auch von Banshee freigegeben


----------



## Maxed (29. September 2014)

Hi Leute, ja ich finds auch iwie komisch, hier unter Spec sieht man das hinten immer 160 verbaut ist:

http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-spitfire-mountian-bike/

Außerdem beim Shop (Dirty Stuff) wo ich den Rahmen herhab:

http://www.dirty-stuff.de/product_info.php?info=p669_banshee-spitfire-v2-2014-rahmenkit.html

"*Max. Bremsscheibendurchmesser:* 160 mm"

Könnte mir nur vorstellen, das das als "Vorsichtsmaßnahme" gilt, weil die Aufnahme mit an den Ausfallenden ist und die mit der Zeit Schaden nehmen könnten  Ne 180er wär mir ja auch lieber


----------



## haha (29. September 2014)

Das ist nicht richtig, die verlinkte Beschreibung ist fehlerhaft. 180mm Bremsscheiben sind problemlos möglich, und definitiv so von Banshee freigegeben.


----------



## rappelkiste (29. September 2014)

Das hätte mich auch sehr gewundert 
Der recht massive Rahmen und dann nur 160mm - das ist für Rennfeilen, Superleichtgewichte oder Leute die nicht viele Hm runterfahren


----------



## NoStyle (29. September 2014)

Mich auch! Diese Dropouts sind wie gesagt für alle KS-Link-Bikes. Rune oder Darkside mit 16cm Scheibe hinten? Nicht wirklich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (29. September 2014)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback! Dann kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens die 180er Scheibe ranschrauben. Hoffe das ichs am Freitag zusammenbasteln und am WE Schon Spaß haben kann 

Und viel Spaß an alle die auch die Rampage guggen 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Heimo (30. September 2014)

Da ich auf 29 umgestiegen bin verkaufe ich mein Rune im Bikemarkt.
Frage an euch: welche Laufräder passen besser zum Angebot: Mavic Crossmax Enduro WTS oder DT Swiss 240/Aerolite/Flow mit Maxxis HR2 3C TLR?


----------



## trailterror (1. Oktober 2014)

Nachtrag bzgl. knacken:

Nach gut einem monat hab ich den ccdbacs von cosmic zurück...zumindest nach dem parkplatztest ist das knacken weg


----------



## termaltake (2. Oktober 2014)

XL esperanza plena esperanza xx1 v4 203 enve 790 mm ergon ge1 hope stem 35mm 27 flow ex =full ti = 14.8 kg


----------



## morpheus1283 (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

Ich hab mein Rune v2 auch seit geraumer Zeit fertig aufgebaut. An sich bin ich mit dem Rad auch super zu frieden, allerdings habe ich ein Problem: ich bekomme meine Schaltung nicht richtig hin. Ich fahre 2x10,vorne 24/38,kurbel ist race face Turbine. Die letzten beiden leichten Ritzel bekomme ich allerdings nicht geschaltet wenn ich vorn auf dem 38er Blatt bin. Ich weiss das man einige Kombinationen.nicht fahren soll,allerdings wäre es mir lieb wenn die ketten sich wenigstens nicht aufhängt und ich gezwungen hin wieder auf der 24er Blatt zu wechseln. Hat jemand Vlt einen Tipp woran es liegen kann? Kefü ist von E13.

Gewicht inklusive Pedal bei Rahmengrösse L ist 14,3xkg

LG marc


----------



## Frog (4. Oktober 2014)

morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich hab mein Rune v2 auch seit geraumer Zeit fertig aufgebaut. An sich bin ich mit dem Rad auch super zu frieden, allerdings habe ich ein Problem: ich bekomme meine Schaltung nicht richtig hin. Ich fahre 2x10,vorne 24/38,kurbel ist race face Turbine. Die letzten beiden leichten Ritzel bekomme ich allerdings nicht geschaltet wenn ich vorn auf dem 38er Blatt bin. Ich weiss das man einige Kombinationen.nicht fahren soll,allerdings wäre es mir lieb wenn die ketten sich wenigstens nicht aufhängt und ich gezwungen hin wieder auf der 24er Blatt zu wechseln. Hat jemand Vlt einen Tipp woran es liegen kann? Kefü ist von E13.
> 
> ...


Kette zur kurz?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (4. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, aber wenn die Kiste 14,3kg inkl Reverb, 2x10 Antrieb und den abgebildeten Parts wiegt, geb ich hier ne Runde Freibier aus.


----------



## marcel_002 (4. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Frog (4. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage, welche 27,5 Reifen fahrt ihr und wo habt ihr diese gekauft?
Am liebsten wäre mir die Info über
Maxxis High Roller 2 C3 maxxterra oder maxxpro für vorne
Maxxis minion dhr2 Maxxpro für hinten


----------



## morpheus1283 (5. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn die Kiste 14,3kg inkl Reverb, 2x10 Antrieb und den abgebildeten Parts wiegt, geb ich hier ne Runde Freibier aus.



Ja dann hole mal die Kiste ran,ist nämlich so.
Was an den Parts mit dem Gewicht zu motzen ist mir auch ein Rätsel...

Kette zu kurz vermute ich auch, werde mich da nochmal ran setzen.hatte gedacht das könnte noch an was anderem liegen.


----------



## Frog (5. Oktober 2014)

....


morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Ja dann hole mal die Kiste ran,ist nämlich so.
> Was an den Parts mit dem Gewicht zu motzen ist mir auch ein Rätsel...
> 
> Kette zu kurz vermute ich auch, werde mich da nochmal ran setzen.hatte gedacht das könnte noch an was anderem liegen.


....Kette....denke dabei an das "einfedern"!


----------



## morpheus1283 (5. Oktober 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ....Kette....denke dabei an das "einfedern"!



Jau, gut das du das nochmal sagst


----------



## nullstein (5. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole. Hier meine Ausstattungsliste.
Rune 2014 Gr L
142x12 Dropouts
CCDB Air CS
RS Pike 26" RCT3 SoloAir
Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz
Syntace Megaforce2 40mm (115g)
Race Face Sixc Lenker 780mm (222g)
ODI Rogue Griffe
XTR 980 10fach Trigger (96g)
SLX Bremse
XT Scheiben 180 v/h
Hope Pro2 Evo Laser/D-Light ZTR Flow EX
Maxxis Highroller 2.4 3C Maxxterra (860g)
XTR Innenlager
XTR FC-M 980 Trail Kurbel (522g)
Race Face narrow wide 32 KB (36g)
Carbocage X1 KeFü
Point One Podium Pedale mit Alu Pins
Specialized Sattelklemme
Thomson Elite 367mm (244g)
SLR XP (174g)
Schwalbe Rock Razor Trailstar (880g)
XT Kassette mit Hope T-Rex
XTR 980 Schaltwerk (202g)
KMC X10SL Kette

Alleine Umwerfer, 2fach Trigger und zweites KB bringen mindestens 250g mehr. Dazu eine Reverb (300g mehr), 300g Lenker... Macht auf den ersten Blick 630g. Wo holst du die wieder raus?


----------



## morpheus1283 (5. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole. Hier meine Ausstattungsliste.
> Rune 2014 Gr L
> 142x12 Dropouts
> CCDB Air CS
> ...



Von oben nach unten? ;-)

-Deine Bremse wiegt ca 300g pro Rad, da hab ich 512g ingesamt.
-LRS: Ich fahre Tune/flow Ex bei 1616g, glaube Hope ist schwerer
-Carbon Sattel von Pro,165g
-Reifen: Du hast 1720g, ich hab 1535g
-Kassette. deine ca.270g +78g fürs T-Rex,macht 350g ca, da hab ich 110g weniger...
-Mein Schaltwerk ist geringfügig leichter...
-Deine Sattelklemme mit schnellspanner? wenn ja ist auch die schwerer ;-)

Es scheint sich zu summieren ...

EDIT: Hab aber grade gesehen das man dir schon gesagt hat wo du Gewicht liegen lässt.

LG


----------



## nullstein (5. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem LRS sparst du in der Tat 200g gegenüber meiner Version mit Hope. Bei den Reifen (was wiegt denn die Magic Mary?, Hans Dampf Performance Line Version?) auch 185g. Und dann halt das andere Zeugs. Summiert sich schon...
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## morpheus1283 (5. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mit dem LRS sparst du in der Tat 200g gegenüber meiner Version mit Hope. Bei den Reifen (was wiegt denn die Magic Mary?, Hans Dampf Performance Line Version?) auch 185g. Und dann halt das andere Zeugs. Summiert sich schon...
> Danke für die Infos.



Ich fahre beide reifen als Evo,Hans Dampf mit 756g und die Magic Mary komischer weiße nur mit 779g,da hab ich aber auch mehr erwartet und kenne dort auch höhere Gewichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (6. Oktober 2014)

Habe jetzt nix gefunden. Daher meine Frage: fährt irgendjemand Vorderrad 650b und Hinterrad 26 ?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2014)

Hat hier jemand den eloxierten Rune Rahmen in L mal gewogen ?

Ohne Dämpfer / mit Dämpfer ?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand den eloxierten Rune Rahmen in L mal gewogen ?
> 
> Ohne Dämpfer / mit Dämpfer ?



Kann Dir XL bieten ... wenn es helfen sollte?


----------



## Mr.Sound (13. Oktober 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nix gefunden. Daher meine Frage: fährt irgendjemand Vorderrad 650b und Hinterrad 26 ?


Ja ich grad wieder  

Gruß Sven


----------



## martin82 (13. Oktober 2014)

@Mr.Sound  im Spitfire oder Rune? Bzw. wieauchimmer, wie fährt es sich in der kombi? 
Hebt sich das Tretlager etwas / merklich? Wendigkeit? Und wie hast du in der Kombi die Flipchips drinnen?
Danke & Gruss


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Kann Dir XL bieten ... wenn es helfen sollte?



Danke, habe jetzt schon was gefunden. Bernhard hat auch geholfen, danke.


----------



## Jussi (13. Oktober 2014)

Und was wiegt er mit welchem Dämpfer?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2014)

In L wohl je nach Dämpfer ca. 3,4 kg (kleiner Fox) bis 3,8 kg (DB Air CS). Kommt hin, da die Dämpfer gut 200-600g wiegen.
Würde mich wohl für den Float X entscheiden, der liegt dazwischen.


----------



## Dirty_Achim (13. Oktober 2014)

Thema Dämpfer: Wer ist schon einen float x und einen Monarch Plus debon Air im Vergleich im Rune gefahren? Ich möchte meinen selbst gewonnenen Eindruck bestätigen lassen. Ich mag den Climb Mode am Float x, weil er den Rune richtig schön ruhig hält, aber dafür fehlt mir die nötige Kompression in Trail und Descend. Der debon air wiederum hat in "firm" noch etwas zu wenig low speed Kompression aber ist dafür generell etwas straffer. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (13. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In L wohl je nach Dämpfer ca. 3,4 kg (kleiner Fox) bis 3,8 kg (DB Air CS). Kommt hin, da die Dämpfer gut 200-600g wiegen.
> Würde mich wohl für den Float X entscheiden, der liegt dazwischen.


Oder, im Falle DB Air, vielleicht den regulären, ohne VX-Can und Climb-Switch. Der reguläre ist minim leichter, etwas progressiver und erspart eventuell kleine Spacer-Abstimm-Orgien ...


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2014)

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild von den Ausfallenden innen ?

Schlupft da das Hinterrad irgendwie in eine Ausfräsung oder sitzt es "stumpf" zwischen den Ausfallenden ?
Es geht darum, ob da ein "specialisiertes" Hinterrad reinpasst....


----------



## NoStyle (14. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild von den Ausfallenden innen ?
> 
> Schlupft da das Hinterrad irgendwie in eine Ausfräsung oder sitzt es "stumpf" zwischen den Ausfallenden ?
> Es geht darum, ob da ein "specialisiertes" Hinterrad reinpasst....


Hab leider kein Foto für Dich ...   ... da ich noch die "alten" habe. Diese sind innen glatt auf 142mm Breite, Bremse und Schaltwerk müssen theoretisch 3,5mm nach innen gespacert werden. Darauf hin wurde wegen Riders-Demand nachgebessert. Die neuen haben die Führungslaschen gemäß X-12-Standard = 142mm Achsbreite, aber Schaltwerk und Bremsen auf reguläre 135mm Breite. Wenn Specialized jetzt keine speziellen Spezialextrawürste bezüglich Achsen und Naben hat sollten die passen.

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin werden die Dropouts für 12x150 ebenfalls nachgearbeitet, auf 157mm mit Führungslaschen. Ich meine sogar für 26" und 650B ...


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Oktober 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für das Feedback! Dann kann ich ja ruhigen Gewissens die 180er Scheibe ranschrauben. Hoffe das ichs am Freitag zusammenbasteln und am WE Schon Spaß haben kann
> 
> Und viel Spaß an alle die auch die Rampage guggen
> 
> Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


Ich würde auch guten Gewissens eine 200er Scheibe einsetzen.
Nur ist das meistens eh unnötig.
Beim Darkside sind es auch genau dieselben Ausfallenden


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hab leider kein Foto für Dich ...   ... da ich noch die "alten" habe. Diese sind innen glatt auf 142mm Breite, Bremse und Schaltwerk müssen theoretisch 3,5mm nach innen gespacert werden. Darauf hin wurde wegen Riders-Demand nachgebessert. Die neuen haben die Führungslaschen gemäß X-12-Standard = 142mm Achsbreite, aber Schaltwerk und Bremsen auf reguläre 135mm Breite. Wenn Specialized jetzt keine speziellen Spezialextrawürste bezüglich Achsen und Naben hat sollten die passen.
> 
> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin werden die Dropouts für 12x150 ebenfalls nachgearbeitet, auf 157mm mit Führungslaschen. Ich meine sogar für 26" und 650B ...




Danke dir !
Das heißt, die Führungslaschen sind 3,5mm tief.

Kann das jemand mal für mich messen ? Das wäre top !

Und vielleicht ein Foto vom rechten Ausfallende innen machen ? Danke schon mal !


----------



## NoStyle (14. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke dir !
> Das heißt, die Führungslaschen sind 3,5mm tief.
> 
> Kann das jemand mal für mich messen ? Das wäre top !
> ...


Richtig! Ich werde mir diese Dropouts auch bei Gelegenheit nachrüsten, just für den einfacheren HR-Rad Ein/Ausbau. Mit Fotos müssen andere dienen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2014)

Hab Bernhard kontaktiert, werd's ggf. vor Ort ausprobieren.
Alternativ gibts ja noch Dropouts ohne Einfädelhilfe.


----------



## sirios (14. Oktober 2014)

@san_andreas was passiert dann mit deinem Carbon Enduro? Oder kommt das Rune zusätzlich?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2014)

Nee, wenn dann geht der Enduro Rahmen. Brauche ein Winterprojekt !


----------



## nullstein (14. Oktober 2014)

Guter Schritt (Speci Enduro --> Rune)!
Ich empfinde den Hinterbau als deutlich potenter.


----------



## Dirty_Achim (14. Oktober 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich werde mir diese Dropouts auch bei Gelegenheit nachrüsten, just für den einfacheren HR-Rad Ein/Ausbau. Mit Fotos müssen andere dienen ...




Hier mal ein Foto von beiden Ausfallenden. (rechts 7mm tief)


----------



## Dirty_Achim (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich sollte auch mal ein Schaltauge einsetzen ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Bilder.
Das ist aber das alte ohne Einfädelhilfe ?


----------



## Dirty_Achim (14. Oktober 2014)

Hmm. Ich habe die Dinger letzte Woche Freitag erst neu beim Händler (Kettenkraft Bonn) erstanden... Ohne Sie bisher verbaut zu haben, hätte ich gedacht, dass die obere Kante am linken Ausfallende einen Anschlag darstellt und beim rechten die Einfädelung über die Führung im Schaltauge realisiert wird... Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen, der DIE Einfädelhilfe hat?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2014)

Ach so, ich dachte, das Einfädelding wäre ausgeprägter.


----------



## NoStyle (14. Oktober 2014)

Nein, sind definitiv die neuen! Es sollten ja auch "nur" 3,5mm pro Seite sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Oktober 2014)

marcel_002 schrieb:


>



 Ich hab's ähnlich, nur noch ein bisserl tiefer und genau am Tretlager *g* Da ist man schon froh, dass man keinen Carbonrahmen hat, gell?


----------



## Guinness (17. Oktober 2014)

Ist jetzt vielleicht bei so einem Rahmen eine etwas komische Frage, aber:

Hat schon jemand wer versucht einen eher preiswerten Aufbau zu machen?

Bei z.B. komking.de gibt es ein Komplettset ( http://www.komking.de/bikes/banshee-complete/Banshee-Rune-V2-160mm-Modell-2014-Bike-Konfigurator ) , wo könnte man hier noch sinnvoll sparen?

Ich suche ein Bikeparktaugliches Enduro, und da ist mir halt das Rune untergekommen und ich muss sagen es gefällt mir extrem gut


----------



## svenson69 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
wenn jemand ein kaum gebrauchtes 2014er Rune in Gr.M Steahlt sucht,der darf sich gern bei mir melden
preislich wird man sich schon einig.


----------



## marcel_002 (18. Oktober 2014)

Heute hatte mein Rune Feuertaufe im Bikepark Willingen. Erstaunlich was man mit 160mm Federweg so machen kann. Auf der Freeride Autobahn war das Rune schon fast unterfordert, auf dem Downhill hat es sich echt gut angefühlt.


----------



## Kadoffel (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich klinke mich mal ein hier - das Rune ist so ein schönes Rad!
Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem Support hier in Deutschland?
Von Totalausfällen habe ich ja beim Überfliegen noch nichts gelesen, aber falls doch mal was ist?


----------



## trailterror (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab bei komponentenking gekauft-> stets sehr informativ, hifsbereit und zügig im antworten 

Ich hab seit dem erscheinen der neuen banshees eigentlich nie über grundlegende probleme gelesen


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2014)

@Kadoffel : everyday26 ist wohl der beste Vertrieb, den man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## BrotherMo (19. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Kadoffel : everyday26 ist wohl der beste Vertrieb, den man sich vorstellen kann.


Kann ich absolut unterschreiben....
Bisher super support erhalten und jede Frage schnell, freundlich und kompetent beantwortet bekommen (dabei hab ich das Rad noch garnicht gekauft..... Werd ich aber.... auch deshalb)


----------



## NoStyle (20. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Kadoffel : everyday26 ist wohl der beste Vertrieb, den man sich vorstellen kann.


So isses!
Ich fahre seit bald 8 Jahren Banshee und seit Bernhard sich um die Marke kümmert, zusammen mit engagierten Händlern, ist der Support unvergleichlich besser als jemals zuvor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (20. Oktober 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> So isses!
> Ich fahre seit bald 8 Jahren Banshee und seit Bernhard sich um die Marke kümmert, zusammen mit engagierten Händlern, ist der Support unvergleichlich besser als jemals zuvor!


+1

Einmal Bedarf für ein Ersatzteil gehabt. Bernhard kontaktiert, das Teil war 2 Tage später bei mir zu Hause. Besser gehts nicht!,


----------



## kopis (20. Oktober 2014)

so ich hab's getan....hab mir ein Rune V2 in grün in L gezogen ;-) jetzt hoffe ich, dass der Rahmen nicht zu viel Übergewicht hat und sich soooo geil fährt 
wie ihr alle schreibt ) halte euch auf dem laufenden und werde Bilder vom Aufbau und wiegen posten


----------



## NoStyle (20. Oktober 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> so ich hab's getan....hab mir ein Rune V2 in grün in L gezogen ;-) jetzt hoffe ich, dass der Rahmen nicht zu viel Übergewicht hat und sich soooo geil fährt
> wie ihr alle schreibt ) halte euch auf dem laufenden und werde Bilder vom Aufbau und wiegen posten


Die Rahmengewichte sind ja bekannt. Ob der nun großartig übergewichtig ist, soll dann besser das Gesamtgewicht und die Fahreigenschaften entscheiden. Ich finde Du hast eine gute Wahl getroffen ...


----------



## kopis (20. Oktober 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Die Rahmengewichte sind ja bekannt. Ob der nun großartig übergewichtig ist, soll dann besser das Gesamtgewicht und die Fahreigenschaften entscheiden. Ich finde Du hast eine gute Wahl getroffen ...



...das hoffe ich ;-) 
Also zum Gewicht gibt es ja bisher seeehr unterschiedliche Angaben! Ich werde meine dokumentieren und ins Netz stellen ;-)


----------



## kopis (20. Oktober 2014)

...nochmal dank an alle hier!! Hat meine Entscheidung mit beeinflusst mir das Rune zu holen....tolle Gemeinde!


----------



## Jussi (20. Oktober 2014)

Keiner hier der bei Komking bestellt hat?
Ich warte zwar noch auf mein Rad allerdings bin ich vom Service sowas von begeistert!
Bis jetzt ist mir im Netz noch keiner untergekommen der immer so schnell geantwortet hat wie Komking egal wann ich bis jetzt ne Mail geschrieben hab, ich bekam immer innerhalb von 10 bis 15min ne Antwort!

Werde es auch so machen wie kopis und Gewichte mal posten. Ich hoffe ich komme mit meinem Rune unter 14,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (21. Oktober 2014)

...ich hoffe ich schaffe die 13,?? ;-)


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich. Siehe weiter oben


----------



## Andreas.blub (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch bei Komking gekauft. Super Laden!


----------



## Jussi (21. Oktober 2014)

@kopis die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
Wann kommt dein Rad?


----------



## kopis (21. Oktober 2014)

...ich hoffe Anfang kommender Woche ;-)


----------



## Jussi (21. Oktober 2014)

2015er?


----------



## Mr.Radical (21. Oktober 2014)

Grün ist 2014er Modell.


----------



## gunznoc (21. Oktober 2014)

Das Orange gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut wie das Grün. Kann mich bei den 2014er Farben aber absolut nicht entscheiden. 

Gibt es beim 2015er irgendwelche Änderungen gegenüber dem 2014er?

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2014)

Nein, nur Farbe.


----------



## svenson69 (21. Oktober 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Hab auch bei Komking gekauft. Super Laden!


Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (23. Oktober 2014)

Habe aktuell noch ein Canyon Strive CF bestellt. Bin mir aber so gut wie sicher, dass es doch ein Banshee Rune in grün wird. 

Habe da ein paar Fragen an euch. 

Bin 1.91 mit Schrittlänge 92. Hauptsächlich Touren und paar Mal im Jahr Bikepark. 
Dazu eine 170er Moveloc. 
Ist Rahmengröße XL zu empfehlen?

Überlege, ob ich eine neue Fox 36 nehme oder eine BOS Deville. 
160 oder 170 mm?
Was empfehlt ihr?

Überlege bei komking zu bestellen  
Was ist von den Joystick Komponenten zu halten? Im speziellen Vorbau und Carbon Lenker. 

Danke vorab. Würde mich über ein paar Antworten und Meinungen freuen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Mr.Radical (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich (189cm und 91SL) bin vor gut einer Woche ein Rune L, Mattoc 160mm, 45mm Vorbau und 26" Laufräder gefahren.
Vom Gefühl her war es mir zu klein. Ich bestelle mir einen XL Rahmen, da ein längerer Vorbau nicht in Frage kommt. 

lg
christof


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. Oktober 2014)

Würde auch zu XL raten.
Ich bin mit meinen 1,86 ziemlich an der L Grenze.

Ich fahre eine 170er Lyrik. Im Tourbetrieb im steilsten Setting. Im Park im flachsten Setting. Klappt prima. Aus Neugier werd ich aber wohl auch mal auf 160mm Umbauen.
Die Fox reizt mich persönlich auch. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die super ins Rune passt


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin bei 1,86 auch am überlegen, ob L oder XL. Der Reach vom L ist 16mm kürzer als bei meinem jetzigen Rad (Speci Enduro).
Beim XL wäre er dagegen nur 9mm länger als beim jetzigen.


----------



## gunznoc (23. Oktober 2014)

Wahnsinn. So schnell so viele Antworten 

Ok. Also XL passt. 
Kann mir jemand die Einstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze sagen? 
Will ausloten, ob eine 170er Moveloc passt. 

Und bezüglich Gabel. Also wäre eine 160er optimal? 

Gruß


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Habe aktuell noch ein Canyon Strive CF bestellt. Bin mir aber so gut wie sicher, dass es doch ein Banshee Rune in grün wird.
> 
> Habe da ein paar Fragen an euch.
> 
> ...


Fahre zwar das Spitfire, aber mal meinen Senf auffe Wuarst  :

Ich bin 180cm groß, mit 85cm Schrittlänge, fahre L (vorher M) und würde an Deiner Stelle definitiv XL nehmen. Spiel dann lieber mit der (kurzen) Vorbaulänge.

Die neue Fox 36 kenne ich persönlich nicht. Fahre eine 160er Deville im Spitfire und bin begeistert von der Gabel. Für´s Rune kannst Du auch getrost 170mm FW nehmen - passt auch zu Deinem Einsatzgebiet.

Die Joystick-Komponenten kenne ich auch nicht, aber Komking als Händler geniesst bei der Banshee-Gemeinde einen sehr guten Ruf!


----------



## gunznoc (23. Oktober 2014)

So. Hab im Thread schon etwas gefunden.
Einstecktiefe 265 mm. Die 170er Moveloc braucht max 253 mm. Passt also. Mit meiner Schrittlänge sollte die 170er dann genau passen.


NoStyle schrieb:


> Fahre zwar das Spitfire, aber mal meinen Senf auffe Wuarst  :
> Ich bin 180cm groß, mit 85cm Schrittlänge, fahre L (vorher M) und würde an Deiner Stelle definitiv XL nehmen. Spiel dann lieber mit der (kurzen) Vorbaulänge.
> Die neue Fox 36 kenne ich persönlich nicht. Fahre eine 160er Deville im Spitfire und bin begeistert von der Gabel. Für´s Rune kannst Du auch getrost 170mm FW nehmen - passt auch zu Deinem Einsatzgebiet.
> Die Joystick-Komponenten kenne ich auch nicht, aber Komking als Händler geniesst bei der Banshee-Gemeinde einen sehr guten Ruf!


Alles klar.
Die 160er Deville gibt es ja mit diesem TRC. Ist diese Option sinnvoll?
Oder überflüssig oder anfällig?
Gruß


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin bei 1,86 auch am überlegen, ob L oder XL. Der Reach vom L ist 16mm kürzer als bei meinem jetzigen Rad (Speci Enduro).
> Beim XL wäre er dagegen nur 9mm länger als beim jetzigen.


Dann nimm XL - Vorbaulänge siehe Post vorher.


----------



## nullstein (23. Oktober 2014)

In meinem L Rahmen bekomm ich meine Elite maximal 284mm versenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (23. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> In meinem L Rahmen bekomm ich meine Elite maximal 284mm versenkt.



Noch besser. Danke


----------



## nullstein (23. Oktober 2014)

Das ist aber wirklich Kante. Ich würde nicht mit so weit versenkter Stütze fahren.


----------



## Jussi (23. Oktober 2014)

Banshee verbaut bei ihren komplett Rädern glaub ich auch teilweise Joystick Komponenten.
Zur Gabel, ich hab mich für eine 36 mit 170mm FW entschieden. Vorteil dabei, du kannst sie wenn du willst in 10mm Schritten auf bis zu 150mm traveln. Die 160mm Gabel kannst du aber nicht auf 170mm umbauen.


----------



## gunznoc (23. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das ist aber wirklich Kante. Ich würde nicht mit so weit versenkter Stütze fahren.



Das ist klar. Ich brauche Max 253 mm für die Moveloc. Mehr geht die nicht rein. Also sollte passen. 



Jussi schrieb:


> […]
> Zur Gabel, ich hab mich für eine 36 mit 170mm FW entschieden. Vorteil dabei, du kannst sie wenn du willst in 10mm Schritten auf bis zu 150mm traveln. Die 160mm Gabel kannst du aber nicht auf 170mm umbauen.



Jau. Die 36er würde ich genau aus dem Grund auch als 170er nehmen. Das mit dem traveln habe ich auf der Fox Seite auch gefunden. 

Gruß


----------



## sirios (23. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fahre einen Rahmen in L und bin genau 190 groß. Das Rune ist etwas länger als mein damaliges Torque in L. Muss sagen, dass MIR der L Rahmen definitiv taugt. Fahre Touren und Bikepark damit


----------



## gunznoc (23. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps in kurzer Zeit zur Rahmengröße und zum Federweg. 

Leider ist bei komking der grüne Rahmen vergriffen. 

Entweder kann ich sofort einen in schwarz oder raw bekommen oder ich kann den Orangen 2015er vorbestellen. Das Angebot was er mir für das Rahmenkit mit Deville / Fox und X01 gemacht hat ist wirklich Top. 
Und innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine Antwort bekommen. 

Schwere Entscheidung bzgl der Farbe. Erst war ich gegen Orange. Aber auf manchen Bildern sieht es schön knallig aus. 

Ich werde berichten, was es wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> ... Alles klar.
> Die 160er Deville gibt es ja mit diesem TRC. Ist diese Option sinnvoll?
> Oder überflüssig oder anfällig?
> Gruß


Ich habe bewusst auf TRC, sonstige Gabel-Absenkungen und x-fach Plattformen verzichtet und vermisse es nicht - weder an der Gabel, noch am Hinterbau. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht muss man für sich entscheiden, da ist der Anspruch individuell anders ... ich wollte nach vielen Jahren Verstellbarkeit wieder zurück zu "Set and forget" ...

Viele schimpfen ja auf BOS wegen schlechtem Service etc., aber ich habe seit 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit der Gabel. Über ein anfälliges TRC habe ich nicht wirklich viel mitbekommen und über den D-Land-Vertrieb ist der Service offensichtlich deutlich verbessert worden.

Wie Jussi schon erwähnte ist eine interne fixe Absenkung/Veränderung des Federwegs wie bei Fox aber nicht uninteressant!


----------



## sirios (23. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn ich nicht ein Mega Angebot für das Grüne (Ausstellungsrahmen) gehabt hätte, dann wäre es einer in orange geworden . Das Leben ist zu kurz für schwarz


----------



## BrotherMo (23. Oktober 2014)

Habe das Rune auf der Eurobike in Orange gesehen......  (Stand von Everyday26)
Kommt sehr gut die Farbe an dem Rad.... also in Live

Bin 1,90 groß und auf der Messe auf dem L Rahmen gesessen (nur gesessen, nicht gefahren). MIR PERSÖNLICH wäre
das zu kurz gewesen.... (vom ersten Gefühl her)

Bei mir wird es jetzt ein Spitfire.. Auch in XL


----------



## gunznoc (23. Oktober 2014)

Komking hat mir auch vom TRC abgeraten. Leider ist dort die 170er Deville in schwarz auf unbestimmte Zeit vergriffen. 
Werde den CCDBA CS nehmen. Dort finde ich eine Plattform ok. 
Von Talas, Lockout etc bin ich auch völlig weg.


----------



## Andreas.blub (23. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin bei 1,86 auch am überlegen, ob L oder XL. Der Reach vom L ist 16mm kürzer als bei meinem jetzigen Rad (Speci Enduro).
> Beim XL wäre er dagegen nur 9mm länger als beim jetzigen.



Ich bin vom 2012er Enduro in L auf Rune 2014 in L gewechselt. Ich muss sagen, dass das Steuerrohr sehr, sehr kurz ist und somit auch die Front sehr tief kommt. Das sollte man nicht unbeachtet lassen. Ich steh auf dem Rune deutlich weiter vorne unten und hab schon alle Spacer aus dem alten Enduro unterm Vorbau. Ich musste die Lyrik aus dem Enduro ca 2cm kürzen und hatte vorher sogar einen Spacer über dem Vorbau.

Also am besten mal Probesitzen. Ich komme aus 50xxx. Kann man gerne bei mir tun.


----------



## kopis (23. Oktober 2014)

..also der stack bei L und XL ist identisch und somit die Front bei beiden Größen auf gleicher Höhe! Bin gespannt ob ich mit dem stack auf meinem L Rahmen klar komme? Mir wäre ein höherer stack auch lieber gewesen...jetzt muss ich halt Türmchen bauen


----------



## NoStyle (23. Oktober 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> ... Mir wäre ein höherer stack auch lieber gewesen...jetzt muss ich halt Türmchen bauen


... oder einen Lenker mit mehr Rise? Ich habe mit 38mm Rise auf Spacer unterm Vorbau komplett verzichten können und habe, wie ich finde (persönlicher Geschmack), eine schönere Optik ... ?!?


----------



## kopis (23. Oktober 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ... oder einen Lenker mit mehr Rise? Ich habe mit 38mm Rise auf Spacer unterm Vorbau komplett verzichten können und habe, wie ich finde (persönlicher Geschmack), eine schönere Optik ... ?!?



ja den Weg würde ich dann auch gehen....hab gerade einen 30mm Rise !


----------



## gunznoc (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin

Ich habe jetzt bei komking einen orangen 2015er Rahmen in XL vorbestellt. Soll Ende November kommen. 
Gabel wird wohl ne 170er Fox 36. Entscheide ich dann, sobald ich den Rahmen habe. 

Gruß


----------



## nsc (24. Oktober 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich habe jetzt bei komking einen orangen 2015er Rahmen in XL vorbestellt. Soll Ende November kommen.
> Gabel wird wohl ne 170er Fox 36. Entscheide ich dann, sobald ich den Rahmen habe.
> ...


Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Rune, wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (24. Oktober 2014)

Orange habe ich auch bestellt allerdings in L.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Oktober 2014)

Habe wegen meiner Größe (1,86m) mal an Banshee geschrieben. Sie haben bestätigt, dass ich genau zwischen L und XL hänge.
Falls einem ein kurzer Vorbau taugt, empfehlen sie XL.


----------



## Andreas.blub (24. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe wegen meiner Größe (1,86m) mal an Banshee geschrieben. Sie haben bestätigt, dass ich genau zwischen L und XL hänge.
> Falls einem ein kurzer Vorbau taugt, empfehlen sie XL.



Ich bin ja auch 1,86m groß und fahre L. Ich weiß nicht aus dem Kopf wie viel länger das Sitzrohr bei XL ist, aber darauf würde ich achten. Meine 150er LEV muss ich ca. 2-3cm aus dem Rahmen holen für meine Sitzposition. Könnte dann bei XL mit 'ner 150er Stütze eng werden.






Sieht man auf dem Bild ganz gut. Ich denke ja du willst auch eine 150er Remote Stütze fahren. Also schau mal aufs Sattelrohr und wie hoch evtl. ne Reverb im Gegensatz zur LEV baut. 

Achja, ich fahr einen 40er Vorbau, der aber wohl bald einem 50er weicht.


----------



## Jussi (24. Oktober 2014)

Wieso von 40mm auf 50mm?


----------



## Andreas.blub (24. Oktober 2014)

Weil es den Sixpack Sam nicht kürzer gibt und der Klotz weg muss . Aber mich interessiert auch wie es sich etwas länger fährt.


----------



## Jussi (24. Oktober 2014)

Ah ok. Ich hab jetzt 50mm auf meinem altem Enduro auf´s Rune kommt ein 35mm bin auch mal gespannt.


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe wegen meiner Größe (1,86m) mal an Banshee geschrieben. Sie haben bestätigt, dass ich genau zwischen L und XL hänge.
> Falls einem ein kurzer Vorbau taugt, empfehlen sie XL.


So ging es mir mit dem Spitfire, da M mit 50er Vorbau gut passte, L für mehr tourentauglichkeit, mit 35 bis 40mm Vorbau, allerdings den entscheidenden Tacken länger und komfortabler ist. Als Fan kurzer Sitzrohre habe ich dieses fast 20mm gekürzt (auf ca. 450mm) und einen neuen Klemmschlitz hinten angelegt. Dazu noch 2 weitere Modifikationen. Das macht man aber nur wenn man auf eventuelle Garantie verzichten kann ... 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle XL nehmen, es sei denn Du kannst L mal ausführlich Probefahrten und es gefällt Dir! Ich finde Rahmen-Sizing ist am wichtigsten, sonst macht der Bock nicht wirklich Spass, egal wie "gut" er ist ... !

Die neuen Banshees haben schon viele Forward-Geometrie-Attribute! Sie sind nur nicht ganz so lang (Reach) wie die brandaktuellen Bikes, dafür im Lenkwinkel 1 bis 2 Grad flacher. Deshalb ist der nächst größere Rahmen kein wirkliches "Problem". Wenn man sich mal an die deutlich zentralere Position auf dem Bike gewöhnt hat, auch durch kurze Vorbauten mit richtig breiten Lenkern, möchte man meist nicht mehr zurück zu konventionellen Geometrien ... !


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Oktober 2014)

Das XL hat allerdings wirklich ein recht langes Sitzrohr.
Ich bin 190, 93 Schrittlänge und fahr ein L mit 50mm Vorbau... passt perfekt.


----------



## sirios (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollt mal ganz kurz nochmal das Thema SAG anschneiden. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Rune für 33% konzipiert wurde. Auf der Banshee Seite findet man die Angabe 28% und der Base Tune mit 17 mm sag kommt dann nur auf knapp 25%. Das verwirrt mich etwas. Was hat sich bei euch als sinnvolles Setting rausgestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (26. Oktober 2014)

17mm SAG bei einem Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub ergeben 27% SAG.
Ich fahre etwas straffer. SAG liegt bei ca 13-14mm.


----------



## sirios (26. Oktober 2014)

Hoppla, mein Fehler! Ich hab mit 69 mm Dämpferhub gerechnet . Das macht die ganze Sache schon weniger verwirrend, hehe


----------



## nullstein (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie habt ihr eure Bremsleitung und auch den Schaltzug vom hinteren Rahmendreieck zum Hauptrahmen verlegt? Ein paar Bilder wären nett.
Ich habe meine Leitungen an der Verbindungsstrebe zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert. Heute musste ich feststellen, dass ich nun auf beiden Seiten eine tiefe Kerbe im Alu habe.


----------



## NoStyle (26. Oktober 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal ganz kurz nochmal das Thema SAG anschneiden. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das Rune für 33% konzipiert wurde. Auf der Banshee Seite findet man die Angabe 28% und der Base Tune mit 17 mm sag kommt dann nur auf knapp 25%. Das verwirrt mich etwas. Was hat sich bei euch als sinnvolles Setting rausgestellt?


Eigentlich gibt es keinen fest definierten Sag-Punkt, sondern eine Bandbreite von X% bis Y%. Die Prozent-Angaben beziehen sich laut Keith tatsächlich auf den Federweg, nicht auf den Wert am Dämpferkolben, wegen wechselnder Übersetzungsverhältnisse! 
Kommt also auf Deine Vorlieben an, ob Du den Hinterbau eher straffer oder softer fahren möchtest.


----------



## NoStyle (26. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eure Bremsleitung und auch den Schaltzug vom hinteren Rahmendreieck zum Hauptrahmen verlegt? Ein paar Bilder wären nett.
> Ich habe meine Leitungen an der Verbindungsstrebe zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert. Heute musste ich feststellen, dass ich nun auf beiden Seiten eine tiefe Kerbe im Alu habe.


Ich habe, wie vermutlich die meisten, Schalt- und Bremszug genau so montiert wie Du. Nur lasse ich den Kabelbinder weg! Wenn man einen großzügigen Bogen zum Unterrohr verlegt, scheuert da nichts und braucht keinen Kabelbinder ...


----------



## svenson69 (26. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du das hier??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau die Stelle.


----------



## martin82 (26. Oktober 2014)

@nullstein 
hab ich genauso gemacht


----------



## nullstein (26. Oktober 2014)

@martin82:
Wie hast du es gemacht? Mit Kabelbindern oder so wie svenson69?


----------



## culoduro (26. Oktober 2014)

Ohne Kabelbinder, aber mit RahmenSchutzfolie  abgeklebt.


----------



## martin82 (27. Oktober 2014)

ebendso, kein zuästzlicher Kabelbinder, Rahmen mit 3M Schutzfolie abgeklebt. Ein Freund (mit Speci Enduro) hats mal geschafft dass sie die Bremsleitung vom HR durch die ganze Hinterbaustrebe gearbeitet hat...


----------



## Jussi (27. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen ob das orange vom Rune/ Darkside eine RAL Farbe ist? 
Wenn welche?


----------



## gunznoc (28. Oktober 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob das orange vom Rune/ Darkside eine RAL Farbe ist?
> Wenn welche?



Dem schließe ich mich an. Möchte mir dann gerne passende Decals für die Gabel drucken. 
Bei komking.de habe ich schon angefragt. Er versucht etwas rauszubekommen. 

Sobald ich was weiß, gebe ich Bescheid. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2014)

Die Amis / bzw. die Taiwanesen haben doch kein Ral-System. Da muß man halt versuchen, annähernd dranzukommen.


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2014)

Für dieses leuchtende Orange habe ich auf Anhieb keine passende RAL-Farbe gefunden - müsste ja in Richtung "Signal-Orange" bzw. "Neon-Orange" gehen. Ich werde später mal weiter recherchieren, denn es gibt verschiedene RAL-Farbpaletten für Metall, Plastik etc. ... vielleicht finde ich noch etwas ...


----------



## gunznoc (28. Oktober 2014)

Wenn sich nichts weiter ergibt werde ich es mal mit einer Farbkarte vergleichen, was am nächsten dran ist. 

Denke es geht in die Richtung RAL 2005?!






Kommt aufm Monitor natürlich nicht rüber. 
Und Decals in dem Farbton werden sicherlich auch nicht einfach oder gar nicht herstellbar sein. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2014)

Was fahrt ihr denn für Steuersätze im Rune ?


----------



## sirios (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr einen Zero Stack von Reset Racing. Nicht ganz billig aber die Verarbeitung und Funktion sprechen da für sich


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2014)

Kannst du mir da sagen, welche Teile du genau hast ? Danke !


----------



## sirios (28. Oktober 2014)

Also den kann man sich bei Reset frei zusammenstellen. Fürs Rune braucht man:
http://www.bike24.de/p192992.html Oberteil
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,112;lang=1 Unterteil

Läuft bei mir sehr gut. Viel besser als die zwei CaneCreek 40 die ich schon hatte...


----------



## Jussi (28. Oktober 2014)

Am besten vergleicht man mit einer RAL Farbekarte die Farbe des Rahmens. Werde ich machen sobald der Rahmen da ist.
Decals werde ich bei schneidwerk ordern.
Das orange vom Rune sieht mit den orangen Decals der 36 echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## gunznoc (28. Oktober 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Am besten vergleicht man mit einer RAL Farbekarte die Farbe des Rahmens. Werde ich machen sobald der Rahmen da ist.
> Decals werde ich bei schneidwerk ordern.
> Das orange vom Rune sieht mit den orangen Decals der 36 echt bescheiden aus.



Genau das denke ich mir auch. So war das sich gemeint mit der Farbkarte. 
Die originalen auf der 36 gefallen mir auch nicht. Was willst du für Decals machen lassen?
Können uns auch gerne per PN abstimmen. Vielleicht kann er ja gleich zwei Ausführungen anfertigen. 

Gruß


----------



## Jussi (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja könne wir gerne machen. Ich will die Fox Decals aber nur in orange. Also einfarbig.
Was schwebt dir vor?


----------



## gunznoc (28. Oktober 2014)

Ähnlich. Entweder schwarz glänzend so Richtung "Stealth"

Oder auch Orange 

Beispiel:


----------



## Jussi (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau so.
Stealth bekommst du doch original von Fox.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-DECAL-AU...-FLOAT-X-/361026960548?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

Übrigens eines der schönsten Rune´s, wie ich finde! 
Hier kommt das orange noch besser rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (28. Oktober 2014)

Richtig richtig gut das Teil!
Das Orange in Kombination mit den dezenteren Rahmendecals ist super!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Also den kann man sich bei Reset frei zusammenstellen. Fürs Rune braucht man:
> http://www.bike24.de/p192992.html Oberteil
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,112;lang=1 Unterteil
> 
> Läuft bei mir sehr gut. Viel besser als die zwei CaneCreek 40 die ich schon hatte...




Besten Dank ! 
Stimmt, Reset ist bißchen was anderes als das windige CaneCreek Zeugs.


----------



## kopis (29. Oktober 2014)

So bin mit meinem Rune Aufbau fertig...leider hab ich die 14 nicht knacken können ;-( bis jetzt! 
Liege bei 14.2 kg..ist aber noch Luft drin um mein Ziel 13.?? zu erreichen ;-)


----------



## kopis (29. Oktober 2014)




----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2014)

Man sieht ja nix, zumindest in meinem Alter.


----------



## chiefrock (29. Oktober 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ja genau so.
> Stealth bekommst du doch original von Fox.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-DECAL-AU...-FLOAT-X-/361026960548?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> ...


 
Sieht richtig fett aus.
So gut das Rune auch gehen mag... was mich irgendwie abschreckt ist, dass ich bisher so wenig Bilder von schönen bzw. cleanen Aufbauten gesehen ab. Viele sehen irgendwie immer lieblos oder konzeptlos aus. Dazu noch ein wußt an Kabeln und Leitungen...

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja das stimmt, da stimme ich dir zu.
Dann musst du eben selbst versuchen ein schönes schlichtes Rune aufzubauen!

Die Leitungführung am Rune ist echt misslungen.
Warum legt man die Leitungen vom Hauptrahmen an die Sitzstreben? 
Dort wo die größte Bewegung ist im Hinterbau...
Naja Banshee wird schon seinen Grund haben.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2014)

An dem Punkt liegen die Leitungen / Züge bei anderen z.B. Intense auch.
Hat man genug Länge, sollte das Einfedern ja auch keine Probleme machen.
Außerdem soooooviel bewegt sich doch da gar nicht.


----------



## Jussi (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja das stimmt, haben andere Hersteller auch, finde ich auch schlecht.
Den einzigen Vorteil gegenüber der Kettenstrebe könnte eine leichtere Montage sein. 
Du hast halt an den Sitzstreben immer die größte Bewegung und somit schnell große Scheuerstellen.
Da hilft wohl nur abkleben, anders verlegen am Rune wird schwierig, oder hat das mal jemand versucht?


----------



## NoStyle (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man die Leitungen auf den Kettenstreben verlegt werden diese sehr viel länger und müssen sich trotzdem noch elegant auf´s Unterrohr führen lassen. Wird ein schönes Kuddelmuddel da unten - hab ich alles schon probiert ...
Ausser dem Umwerferzug - der läuft bei mir nicht unter dem Unterrohr, sondern mit den anderen Leitungen kompakt darauf.
So wie jetzt ist die Kabelführung ein relativ direkter Weg und mit entsprechender Leitungslänge vollkommen unproblematisch, wie bei Santa Cruz oder Intense auch. Bei mir scheuert nix - abkleben überflüssig ...


----------



## Pornspirit (29. Oktober 2014)

Einfach Leitungen so wie auf den Bild befestigen und nix schleift ;-)


----------



## nullstein (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie hast du den Kabelbinder dort fixiert? Um die Strebe rum?
Ich habe es ähnlich gehabt (Leitung weiter oben verlegt) und mir hat der Kabelbinder ne tiefe Kerbe ins Alu gerieben.

Edit:
Ah...du hast 2 Kabelbinder benutzt, oder?


----------



## Livanh (29. Oktober 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


>


das ist echt sau hübsch. sieht sehr schlank aus so.


----------



## Pornspirit (29. Oktober 2014)

[QUOTE="
Edit:
Ah...du hast 2 Kabelbinder benutzt, oder?[/QUOTE]

Genau  erst einen um die Strebe und dann einen für die Leitung


----------



## kopis (29. Oktober 2014)

So war eben ne runde im Wald mit dem Rune ;-) was jetzt schon auffällt im Vergleich zu allen bisher bewegten 4- Gelenkern....das Teil beschleunigt um Welten besser! Der Hinterhau ist sehr ruhig und generiert eine Menge Vortrieb....Top!!! Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus...jetzt bin ich gespannt wie es sich im DH schlägt ;-)


----------



## M-i-K-a (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade am grübeln welches tretlager das richtige für den Rahmen ist. Ich habe daheim noch eine Sram kurbel mit BB30 achse liegen?
Funktioniert diese? Geht auch BSA?

Vielen dank!

Grüße Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2014)

Nur BSA.


----------



## Andreas.blub (30. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn man gar kein scheuern will gibt es ja auch noch die Klebepads. Keine Ahnung ob die an der Stelle gut halten.

Aber könnte man mal probieren.


----------



## trailterror (1. November 2014)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Das XL hat allerdings wirklich ein recht langes Sitzrohr.
> Ich bin 190, 93 Schrittlänge und fahr ein L mit 50mm Vorbau... passt perfekt.



bin bei gleicher schrittlänge nochmal 1-2 cm grösser.
fahr auch L und glücklich mit der grösse. hatte ursprünglich nen 60 Vorbau….hab sogar noch auf nen 50er gewechselt. passt jetzt super

muss sagen, dass ich tendenziell aber auch im Zweifelsfall eher kleinere rahmen bevorzuge...


----------



## trailterror (1. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für Steuersätze im Rune ?



reset K8 um möglichst hoch aufzubauen


----------



## kopis (1. November 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich fahre ja seit 3 Tagen mein Rune mit einem CCDB AIR CS mit normaler Outer Air can! Welche Kammer fahrt ihr im Rune? Es wird ja die XV Can empfohlen, dann aber mit einem oder 2 Volumespacer wieder verkleinert! Warum nicht gleich die normale Kammer? Ist der Unterschied so groß zur XV? Hat einer von euch die Möglichkeit gehabt, beide Kammern im Vergleich zu fahren?

Bin beim Gewicht nun bei 14 KG angelangt....nächste Woche kommt noch der Answer Carbon SL Lenker und die neue Turbine Cinch 1x10 Kurbel dann sind die 14 KG Geschichte


----------



## nullstein (2. November 2014)

Ich war gestern mal wieder mit dem Rune im Harz (St. Andreasberg) und muss sagen, dass das Rune wirklich ein sehr gutes Bike ist. Die Kiste läuft einwandfrei und der Hinterbau ist klasse. Bisher nichts aber wirklich nichts zu bemängeln.

Das schwarze Spitty von @Hagen3000 sind in Natur nochmal besser auf als auf den Bildern!


----------



## Hagen3000 (2. November 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal wieder mit dem Rune im Harz (St. Andreasberg) und muss sagen, dass das Rune wirklich ein sehr gutes Bike ist. Die Kiste läuft einwandfrei und der Hinterbau ist klasse. Bisher nichts aber wirklich nichts zu bemängeln.
> 
> Das schwarze Spitty von @Hagen3000 sind in Natur nochmal besser auf als auf den Bildern!



oh, habe dich gar nicht gesehen. Beim nächsten Mal einfach mal huhu sagen


----------



## Hagen3000 (2. November 2014)

EDIT


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. November 2014)

EDIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (5. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage an all die nen CCDB CS haben: Fühlen sich bei Euch auch die ersten 4 mm vom Federweg "ungedämpft" an? Danach merk ich nämlich eine Art Widerstand. Ich weiß auch grad nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben kann.


----------



## chicco81 (5. November 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen, nach meiner Suche nach einem spritzigen Enduro (soll mein Rose Granite Chief ersetzen) bin ich eigentlich schlüssig das es ein Rune werden soll.
Ich hab  mal alle Seiten durchgelesen und jetzt komme ich doch bischen ins Grübeln, da ich so oft gelesen habe das das Rune ziemlich groß ausfällt. Ich bin 1,62m (SL-77cm) und wollte (natürlich ein S) haben nun bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher ob nicht sogar das S für mich zu groß ist ?
Vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand weiter helfen oder es gibt jemand der etwa meine Größe hat und mir etwas berichten kann.

Danke im Voraus, Grüße.


----------



## grey (5. November 2014)

@sirios war gerade im keller probewippen, das könnte ich bei mir nicht bestätigen.  Aber ein direkter Vergleich wär da natürlich hilfreich.
Mit eingeschaltenem CS sind auch die ersten mm deutlich spürbar gedämpft, wie schauts da bei dir aus?

@chicco81 ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das S zu groß sein sollte.
 Sitzrohr ist mit 395 eh schön kurz und Reach/OR ist nicht abartig lang, es gibt doch etwas aggressivere/längere Rahmen.
Meine bessere hälfte ist gleich groß und kommt auch sehr gut mit meinem Darkside in M klar, das ist fast 2cm länger und höher. 
Probefahren schadet aber natürlich nie.


----------



## chicco81 (5. November 2014)

Ein S für ne Probefahrt zu finden ist wie ein 6er im Lotto 
Ich geh mal davon aus das das Rune um einiges verpielter ist als das Granite Chief oder ?


----------



## tequesta (5. November 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an all die nen CCDB CS haben: Fühlen sich bei Euch auch die ersten 4 mm vom Federweg "ungedämpft" an? Danach merk ich nämlich eine Art Widerstand. Ich weiß auch grad nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben kann.


spür ich beim spitfire auch. ist das ein fehler oder ein feature?


----------



## frfreshman (5. November 2014)

Same.
Aber nur bei deaktiviertem CS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2014)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen, nach meiner Suche nach einem spritzigen Enduro (soll mein Rose Granite Chief ersetzen) bin ich eigentlich schlüssig das es ein Rune werden soll.
> Ich hab  mal alle Seiten durchgelesen und jetzt komme ich doch bischen ins Grübeln, da ich so oft gelesen habe das das Rune ziemlich groß ausfällt. Ich bin 1,62m (SL-77cm) und wollte (natürlich ein S) haben nun bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher ob nicht sogar das S für mich zu groß ist ?
> Vielleicht kann mir ja da jemand weiter helfen oder es gibt jemand der etwa meine Größe hat und mir etwas berichten kann.


Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit Größe S, aber hast Du die Geo-Daten der beiden mal verglichen? Speziell Reach, horizontales Oberrohr und Radstand?
Wäre interessant zu wissen wie unterschiedlich die Werte sind ...

Ich denke "groß" ist etwas irreführend - "lang" dürfte es besser umschreiben. Der Reach der Banshees ist schon überdurchschnittlich lang, aber nicht so lang wie die allerneuesten sogenannten "Enduro-Race-Bikes". Dafür ist der Lenkwinkel flacher, was für eine andere Art von "aggressiver Geo" sorgt. An diese Länge kann man sich aber sehr schnell gewöhnen bzw. ergibt sich durch die zentrierte Position auf dem Bike ...


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2014)

User dominik19xx hat (in einem anderen thread) folgendes gemeint:

"Zum Knacken kann ich nichts sagen.
Aber zum Widerstand. Der Widerstand nach ca 1cm Hub ist vollkommen normal und wird afaik dadurch erzeugt, dass an diesem Punkt der Durchgang zwischen Positiv und Negativ Luftkammer geschlossen wird."


----------



## sirios (5. November 2014)

das ist gut zu wissen! Dachte schon da wäre was faul


----------



## chicco81 (5. November 2014)

@NoStyle 
Jap hab sie verglichen, Radstand hat das Rune 4 mm mehr, Reach 3mm weniger ,Stack 6mm weniger und Oberrohr 3mm weniger. Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind auch verschieden auseinander (Granit :SW.-74° und LW 68°).Das Sitzrohr ist beim Rune sogar 3,4 cm weniger.


----------



## trailterror (5. November 2014)

Wenn dir das rose nicht zu gross war, so wirds beim rune wohl auch passen.

Obs jedoch verspielter fährt als das Granite Chief wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## NoStyle (5. November 2014)

chicco81 schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> Jap hab sie verglichen, Radstand hat das Rune 4 mm mehr, Reach 3mm weniger ,Stack 6mm weniger und Oberrohr 3mm weniger. Lenk und Sitzwinkel sind auch verschieden auseinander (Granit :SW.-74° und LW 68°).Das Sitzrohr ist beim Rune sogar 3,4 cm weniger.


Würde mich @trailterror ´s Meinung anschliessen: Wenn das Rose gepasst hat wird das Rune in S sicher nicht "zu groß" sein. Eventuell möglich dass das Rune zunächst nicht so verspielt wie das Rose ist, dafür dürfte es Dir im sehr steilen oder sehr rauem Gelände in seiner Gesamtheit deutlich mehr Sicherheit geben ...


----------



## chicco81 (5. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Eventuell möglich dass das Rune zunächst nicht so verspielt wie das Rose ist, dafür dürfte es Dir im sehr steilen oder sehr rauem Gelände in seiner Gesamtheit deutlich mehr Sicherheit geben ...


Die Sicherheit in rauem/steilen Gelände ist natürlich auch sehr sehr wichtig.Ob das Rose verspielter ist, naja ist ein sturer Bock manchmal .Erhoffe mir vom Rune mehr.
Hätte vielleicht damals das Onkel Jimbo nehmen sollen, aber naja dann wirds jetzt vielleicht ein Rune 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten, hab mal Komking ne Nachricht geschickt für ne Testfahrt, die sind garnicht so weit weg von mir.


----------



## frfreshman (5. November 2014)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nochmal ernsthaft das Spitfire in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2014)

Bin jetzt auch dabei...ist ein schwarzes Riesenbaby mit FloatX geworden...

Morgen gibts Bilder !

Besten Dank an Bernhard...alles 1a wie immer !
Werksabholung rockt !


----------



## chicco81 (6. November 2014)

frfreshman schrieb:


> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nochmal ernsthaft das Spitfire in Betracht ziehen.



Das Spitfire größer ist bissl größer als das Rune und ich brauch ich ja nur den Rahmen (Dämpfer), den Rest übernehme ich vom Rose.
Ins Spitfire ne 160mm einzubauen wär ja nicht besonders produktiv oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (6. November 2014)

Q: What fork travel do you recommend?

A: The optimal fork travel for the spitfire is 150-160mm. I recommend choosing a stiff fork chassis (34mm-36mm stanchions) to get the best out of the frame. The max fork travel is 160mm single crown.

Von der Banshee Homepage zum Spitfire  Ich glaub die meisten fahren ihr Spiti mit ner Pike 150 o. 160.

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## chicco81 (6. November 2014)

Soweit hinten hab ich gar nicht gelesen  
Aber ändert ja nix daran das das Spitfire (bis auf standover) größer ist als das Rune. Wenigstens bin ich jetzt noch mehr verwirrt als vorher


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Kann Dir XL bieten ... wenn es helfen sollte?




Könntest du mir doch mal das Rahmengewicht sagen ?

Danke !


----------



## frfreshman (6. November 2014)

Ich fand 150mm Gabel im Spitfire irgendwie zu klein.
Fahre es mit 186cm in L, aber denke manchmal XL wäre vielleicht auch gute Wahl gewesen.


----------



## NoStyle (6. November 2014)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Das Spitfire größer ist bissl größer als das Rune und ich brauch ich ja nur den Rahmen (Dämpfer), den Rest übernehme ich vom Rose.
> Ins Spitfire ne 160mm einzubauen wär ja nicht besonders produktiv oder ?


Ich würde mich mal etwas tiefer in die Materie einlesen, damit Du weisst was Du von Banshee bekommst ... 

Ins Rune passen Gabeln von 160 bis 180mm FW.
http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/

Ins Spitfire passen Gabeln von 140 bis 160mm FW.
http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-spitfire-mountian-bike/

Dazu gibt es im Ami-Forum mtbr.com reichlich Info-Stoff!
Rune: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/banshee-rune-v2-build-thread-821649.html
Spitfire: http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/2013-spitfire-802889.html

Ja, das Spitfire ist im Reach und Oberrohr etwas länger pro Größe als das Rune. Das kann man aber gut über die Vorbaulänge ausgleichen.

PS: Die Banshees gibt es hier eh nur als Rahmen-Kit (mit Dämpfer). Eventuell bekommst Du bei Händlern noch nen plus-Gabel-Deal ...

Viele Grüße


----------



## chiefrock (6. November 2014)

Mahlzeit,
glaube das stand hier schon irgendwo, kann's aber grad nicht finden.
Gibt es einen farblichen Unterschied zwischen dem schwarzen 14er und 15er Rune? 

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## NoStyle (6. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch dabei...ist ein schwarzes Riesenbaby mit FloatX geworden...
> 
> Morgen gibts Bilder !
> 
> ...


Geil - herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe das Bike macht Dir Spaß!!! 
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen Aufbau ...


----------



## BrotherMo (6. November 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> glaube das stand hier schon irgendwo, kann's aber grad nicht finden.
> Gibt es einen farblichen Unterschied zwischen dem schwarzen 14er und 15er Rune?
> 
> Danke und Grüße.


 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann sollten die Decals anders gestalten sein (reduzierter). Sonst identisch.


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Geil - herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich hoffe das Bike macht Dir Spaß!!!
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deinen Aufbau ...




Danke, bin auch gespannt ! Steuersatz und Kurbel sind unterwegs.

Das 142+ Hinterrad paßt übrigens mit dem richtigen Schaltauge.

Das Darkside hätte ich ja auch noch gerne mitgenommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (6. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal etwas tiefer in die Materie einlesen, damit Du weisst was Du von Banshee bekommst ...


Ich glaub auch will ja nicht schon wieder das falshe Bike kaufen, muss mal schauen wie weit mein Englisch  langt


----------



## sirios (6. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke, bin auch gespannt ! Steuersatz und Kurbel sind unterwegs.
> 
> Das 142+ Hinterrad paßt übrigens mit dem richtigen Schaltauge.
> 
> Das Darkside hätte ich ja auch noch gerne mitgenommen...



Haste den von Reset genommen ?


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2014)

Jup, ist schon unterwegs !


----------



## joha__ (7. November 2014)

Hab heute mal mein 2014 Rune in L aus Spaß nachgemessen und dachte mich trifft der Schlag.
Hab mit 26" Ausfallenden und flacher Einstellung nen Radstand von ca. 1210mm !
Laut Banshee sollte dieser ja um die 1181mm liegen (+ ca. 3mm für die flache und - 4mm für die steile Einstellung).
Kein Wunder das die Kiste liegt wie nen Brett.
Kann mal einer nachmessen ?


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2014)

Und wenn es sich trotzdem gut fährt ?
Was hast du denn für eine Gabel ?


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2014)

Miss nochmal nach... meines liegt ziemlich genau bei der Angabe...
Angleset hast du keines?
Gabel minimal eingeschlagen beim messen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2014)

Eine Frage zum Aufbau:
Habt ihr die Ausfallenden völlig "trocken" verschraubt ? Oder habt ihr da was gefettet ?


----------



## grey (7. November 2014)

Trocken + loctite


----------



## sirios (7. November 2014)

Mit Montagepaste.


----------



## kopis (7. November 2014)

Trocken, Schraubensicherung und Titan ;-)


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2014)

Trocken und nix...
Funktioniert knarzfrei seit 2 Jahren...


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2014)

Loctite oder Kupferpaste ... sitzt und hält knarzfrei.


----------



## joha__ (7. November 2014)

Fährt sich auch gut aber leider nicht so verspielt, hab ne pike mit 160mm 650B, Steuersatz ist integriert 26" Ausfallenden.
Also wie komme ich auf so nen Radstand ?
Meine Ausfallenden sind trocken montiert, bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## chiefrock (7. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
bin hin und her gerissen.
Werde morgen mal probefahren und vielleicht direkt einen Rahmen mitnehmen.

Was ich einfach aber nicht entscheiden kann ist: 650b mit 160mm Gabel (vermutlich Pike) oder 26' mit 180er Gabel (Fox Van)

Ganz klar ist nur, dass das mein "do it all" Bike werden soll und nächstes Jahr ganz bestimmt den ein oder anderen Park sehen wird.
Bin bisher nur 26' Bikes gefahren. Wozu würdet Ihr mir also warum raten?

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Jussi (7. November 2014)

650B mit 160mm


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2014)

joha__ schrieb:


> Fährt sich auch gut aber leider nicht so verspielt, hab ne pike mit 160mm 650B, Steuersatz ist integriert 26" Ausfallenden.
> Also wie komme ich auf so nen Radstand ?
> Meine Ausfallenden sind trocken montiert, bisher ohne Probleme.


Sicher, dass es kein XL ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (7. November 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> 650B mit 160mm



Danke aber was spricht Deiner Meinung nach dafür?

Grüße.


----------



## Jussi (7. November 2014)

Ich stand auch vor kurzem vor der Wahl. Da alles neu kommt hab ich mich für 650b entschieden.
Ich denke 26" stirbt bald aus, klar wird es immer was geben aber die Herstellen werden den Fokus in Zukunft wohl auf 650b legen.

160mm bzw 170mm reicht völlig bei den heutigen Geo´s.
180mm finde ich persönlich zuviel für´s Rune, warum auch? Was hast du vor?


----------



## chiefrock (7. November 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich stand auch vor kurzem vor der Wahl. Da alles neu kommt hab ich mich für 650b entschieden.
> Ich denke 26" stirbt bald aus, klar wird es immer was geben aber die Herstellen werden den Fokus in Zukunft wohl auf 650b legen.
> 
> 160mm bzw 170mm reicht völlig bei den heutigen Geo´s.
> 180mm finde ich persönlich zuviel für´s Rune, warum auch? Was hast du vor?



Wie gesagt, will damit eigentlich alles (Winterberg, diverse Flowtrails, droppen, springen usw.)  machen, jedoch hauptsächlich "Enduro"-Touren fahren.

Ob 26' ausstirbt ist mir egal. Geht einzig darum womit das Rune besser geht. 

Grüße.


----------



## NoStyle (7. November 2014)

Ich bin am Ende der 2. Saison auf 650B von dieser Laufradgröße überzeugt und kann/würde dafür lieber auf 1 bis 2cm Federweg verzichten ...


----------



## gunznoc (7. November 2014)

Jussi schrieb:


> 650B mit 160mm



Oder 650b mit 170?!

Ich werd ein XL 650b mit einer Fox 36 170 mm aufbauen. Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit auf 160 mm zu traveln. 

Gruß


----------



## Jussi (7. November 2014)

Das hab ich auch vor!


----------



## joha__ (7. November 2014)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es kein XL ist?


Ne ist ein L Rahmen, paßt auch vom Reach her.
Keiner der mal an seinen L Rahmen nachmessen kann ?


----------



## ooib (7. November 2014)

15er Large von nem Kollegen mit einer 160mm 650B Pike und 650B Ausfallende in Low Position hat knapp 1200mm Radstand wenn das was bringt


----------



## iceis (7. November 2014)

Hab mein Large mit Lyrik 170 auch mal gemessen (war aber schon länger her) nachdem ich den -1.5° Works Steuersatz rein hab.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war der Radstand bei knapp 1200 mit 26er Ausfallenden auf Low.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2014)

joha__ schrieb:


> Ne ist ein L Rahmen, paßt auch vom Reach her.
> Keiner der mal an seinen L Rahmen nachmessen kann ?



Auf der Website gibts wirklich alle Maße. Da hast du's in 3 Sek..


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2014)

Mein L mit normalem Steuersatz und 170er Lyrik mit 26" LR hat 118.5cm Radstand.
Kein Angleset, keine 650B Ausfaller?


----------



## sirios (7. November 2014)

Wären ein paar von Euch mal so freundlich ihre Settings vom CCDB Air zu posten? Ich bin da noch am rumexperimentieren. Inzwischen hab ich mich schon recht weit von den standard Settings entfernt. Mag auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich nicht viel Druck brauche um auf die 17mm Sag zu kommen. Daher sind mir auch die Zugstufen im Base Tune viel zu lahm. Wäre schön mal einen Vergleich zu haben auch wenn jeder unterschiedliche Vorlieben hat.


Gewicht: ca. 82 kg mit Gepäck und allem
PSI: 110
LSR: 7
HSR: 1,5
LSC:8
HSC: 1
Spacer: 1 Großer

Alle Einstellungen gehen von den offenen Stellungen aus.


----------



## Bierliebhaber (7. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auf der Website gibts wirklich alle Maße. Da hast du's in 3 Sek..



lies doch bitte warum er die frage stellt statt pauschal so unsinnig zu antworten.

@joha__
mein legend hatte auch nicht die angegebene geo, würde mich nicht wundern wenn sowas auch beim rune vorkommt...


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2014)

Ich dachte, er wollte wissen, ob der Rahmen L oder XL ist.


----------



## joha__ (7. November 2014)

Hab doch schon geschrieben das ich ein L habe.
Laut Webseite sollte ich so um die 1184mm haben sind aber wie bei :


iceis schrieb:


> Hab mein Large mit Lyrik 170 auch mal gemessen (war aber schon länger her) nachdem ich den -1.5° Works Steuersatz rein hab.
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war der Radstand bei knapp 1200 mit 26er Ausfallenden auf Low.





ooib schrieb:


> 15er Large von nem Kollegen mit einer 160mm 650B Pike und 650B Ausfallende in Low Position hat knapp 1200mm Radstand wenn das was bringt


ca. 1210mm.
Also stimmen die Angaben von der Homepage nicht.
Länge läuft ja bekanntlich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (7. November 2014)

Moment!
Ich habe im Gegensatz zu den Geoangaben der Homepage
1. eine Gabel mit 555mm Bauhöhe und nicht mit 545mm
2. einen Winkelsteuersatz von WorksComponents mit -1.5° wodurch der Radstand auch flacher wird

Ich weis auch noch als ich mein Rune noch nicht lange hatte habe ich alles durchgemessen und die angaben der Homepage stimmen!


----------



## iceis (7. November 2014)

Gerade extra nochmal nachgemessen auf ebenen Werkstattboden ohne Bremswellen^^ mit 170mm Lyrik (555mm Einbauhöhe), -1.5° Winkelsteuersatz und 26er Ausfallenden auf Low

Tretlagerhöhe: 343mm (Abstand Boden bis Mitte Tretlager)
Radstand: 1199mm (Mitte Hinterradachse bis Mitte Vorderradachse)

Gemessen mit Meterstab, daher sag ich mal +/- 1mm Toleranz


----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2014)

Rahmen in XL mit Fox FloatX, Ausfallenden, Steckachse: 3941g !


----------



## ooib (8. November 2014)

Hey Leute wenn jemand ein Darkside für einen Schnäppchenpreis sucht ich werde bei Gelegenheit ein Inserat im Markt schalten. Aber hier mal zuerst rein  Darkside in Medium mit 650B Dropouts (kann auch andere organisieren) in Orange. Rahmen hat 3 fahrten hinter sich, keine Parks, keine Crashs, der Dämpfer ein CCDB Air CS '15 ist Nigelnagelneu  Preis wird sich um die 1699€ bewegen, verhandelbar. Für mehr Infos gerne anschreiben, ich gebe euch gerne Auskünfte! Verkaufsgrund -> Rune, möchte noch rauf pedalieren. 
Bei Intresse auch eine passende Raceface Sixc. Einfach Fragen 

Cheers


----------



## chiefrock (11. November 2014)

Hi Leute,
sorry ist wohl mal wieder ne blöde Frage (bin ich ja bekannt für ) aber könnten die L Größe fahrenden mal die Schaftlänge ihrer Gabel verraten (bitte auch wieviel cm Spaer ihr so fahrt)?

Bin mitten im Aufbau und möchte mir vielleicht eine Gabel im Bikemarkt bestellen. Bin unsicher mit der Schaftlänge. Schätze so 19-20 cm müssen es wohl sein.

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2014)

Ich habe bei meinem XL einen Reset Flatstack Steuersatz, einen Havoc 35 Vorbau und 5 x 5mm Spacer, da komme ich auf gut 19cm Schaft.


----------



## MK_79 (11. November 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Wären ein paar von Euch mal so freundlich ihre Settings vom CCDB Air zu posten? Ich bin da noch am rumexperimentieren. Inzwischen hab ich mich schon recht weit von den standard Settings entfernt. Mag auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich nicht viel Druck brauche um auf die 17mm Sag zu kommen. Daher sind mir auch die Zugstufen im Base Tune viel zu lahm. Wäre schön mal einen Vergleich zu haben auch wenn jeder unterschiedliche Vorlieben hat.
> 
> PSI: 110
> LSR: 7
> ...





Du solltest noch Dein Gewicht und Spacer mit angeben, sonst hilft das wenig. 
Einstellungen von offen/schnell ?


----------



## sirios (11. November 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Du solltest noch Dein Gewicht und Spacer mit angeben, sonst hilft das wenig.
> Einstellungen von offen/schnell ?



Gute Idee! Erledigt


----------



## chiefrock (11. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem XL einen Reset Flatstack Steuersatz, einen Havoc 35 Vorbau und 5 x 5mm Spacer, da komme ich auf gut 19cm Schaft.



Danke für's Feedback. Dann dürften 19,5 cm ja völlig problemlos sein. 
Grüße.


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2014)

@chiefrock : du kannst ja auf der Banshee Site noch die Steuerrohrlänge checken und deine Teile dazurechnen, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (11. November 2014)

@san_andreas Steuerrohr ist 125mm in L genau wie in XL. Leider stehen aber keine Bauhöhen von Vorbauten bei den einzelnen Händlern auf der HP.
Bei Reverse hab ich jetzt mal eine Höhe vom Base gefunden. 195er Schaft sollte passen.

Grüße


----------



## nullstein (12. November 2014)

Sollte es doch nicht passen, kann man ja evtl weniger Spacer unterm Vorbau, dafür mehr am Lenker fahren.
Meine Pike hat 188mm Schaft (Ebenfalls mit 20mm Spacer)


----------



## culoduro (12. November 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> sorry ist wohl mal wieder ne blöde Frage (bin ich ja bekannt für ) aber könnten die L Größe fahrenden mal die Schaftlänge ihrer Gabel verraten (bitte auch wieviel cm Spaer ihr so fahrt)?
> 
> Bin mitten im Aufbau und möchte mir vielleicht eine Gabel im Bikemarkt bestellen. Bin unsicher mit der Schaftlänge. Schätze so 19-20 cm müssen es wohl sein.
> ...



Bei mir sinds auch ca 19cm (vll. 188mm), bei L Rahmen, 1,5cm Spacer, und Syntace Syperforce Vorbau. Lenker hat 20mm Rise.


----------



## culoduro (12. November 2014)

Ein Rune steht zur Wahl als FdT: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1734860?in=potdPool

gerne könnt Ihr auf "Gefällt mir" klicken, wenn ihr mögt! Wäre ein first für mich 

Danke!


----------



## chiefrock (12. November 2014)

Danke Leute, 
hilft wirklich weiter 

Grüße.


----------



## kopis (12. November 2014)

So ich bin nun fast am Ende meiner Träume angekommen ;-) 

Das Rune wiegt nun 13,6 KG ohne Kompromisse bzgl. Enduro Einsatz....für den Park Betrieb kommen noch 2-Ply Reifen drauf.
Nächstes Jahr steht der Umbau 650b ins Haus...ich hoffe ich halte das Gewicht


----------



## gunznoc (12. November 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> So ich bin nun fast am Ende meiner Träume angekommen ;-)
> 
> Das Rune wiegt nun 13,6 KG ohne Kompromisse bzgl. Enduro Einsatz....für den Park Betrieb kommen noch 2-Ply Reifen drauf.
> Nächstes Jahr steht der Umbau 650b ins Haus...ich hoffe ich halte das Gewicht



Magst du vielleicht ein Bild und Teileliste posten?
Da in etwa möchte ich mit 650b in XL auch am liebsten hinkommen 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## kopis (12. November 2014)




----------



## kopis (12. November 2014)

so jetzt noch die Teileliste:
- DB Inline
- Manitou Mattoc Pro
- Answer Pro Taper SL Carbon 780mm
- RF Half Nelson Griffe
- El Guapo Vorbau 35mm
- Nuke Proof tapered Steuersatz
- Carbon Spacer
- Hope Tech 3 E4 Bremsanlage
- Shimano Ice Tech Scheiben 200/180mm
- Hope Pro 2 Naben 32Lo
- AMRide 25 Felgen - tubeless
- Sapim D-Light Speichen mit Alunippel
- Maxxis HR2 TR 60a
- XO Kurbel
- Hope Kettenblatt 30Z
- Shimano XT Kette 10-fach
- X9 shifter
- Rock Shox Reverb (125/380)
- Superstar Mag Pedal
- Selle Italia SL Carbon
- Mortop SL Innenlager
- OneUp 42 Z Kassettenerweiterung

Sonst sind zusätzlich alle Schrauben durch Alu (wo möglich) oder Titan ersetzt worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (12. November 2014)

ach ja vergessen...

- Rockguardz Unterrohrschutz Carbon

geplanter 650b LRS für 2015

- Spank Oozy Trail 295 (liegen schon hier 450gr. pro Stück)
- Tune King VR Nabe
- Hope Pro 2 HR Nabe
- Sapim D-Light + Nippel
- Maxxis HR 2 und Minion DHR 2 3c und TR

Denke der LRS wird das gleiche Gewicht haben (eventl. etwas leichter als mein 26") und damit sollte das Gesamtgewicht haltbar sein


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2014)

Blöde Frage...
Beim Sram GXP Innenlager mit XX1 Kurbel bleibt da ein Spalt von ca. 3-5mm zwischen Lager und Kurbel ?


----------



## trailterror (15. November 2014)

Ist mir beim aufbau zumindest nicht aufgefallen....


----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2014)

Paßt wohl, hab mit meinem Mech gesprochen.


Da ist das Ding !


----------



## nullstein (15. November 2014)

Alter Falter


----------



## culoduro (15. November 2014)

Sehr sehr geil!
26" LRS nehme ich an, da Du aus dem Speci übernommen hast.
170er Deville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. November 2014)

Ja, habe fast alles übernommen inkl. 26 LRS.

Das Gewicht sollte laut Excel knapp an 13kg schrammen, muß noch mal nachrechnen, tubeless dann auf jeden Fall.

Parts:
BOS Deville 170
Reset Flatstack
Havoc 35 Vorbau
Havoc Carbon
ODI Lizard Skins
Avid Trail Worldcup
Formula Scheiben, Ti Schrauben
Roval Carbon LRS
Speci Butcher/Purgatory
XX1 komplett
Absolute Black DM KB
twenty6 Predator Ti
Syntace HiFlex
SLR TT
Tune Würger


----------



## kopis (16. November 2014)

...leider geil ;-)

häng es mal an die Waage...


----------



## svenson69 (16. November 2014)

Erstmal fertig,jetzt endlich mit 10-Fach und gescheiter Kassette.



Teileliste
Rahmen-----------Banshee Rune 2014 Gr.M
Gabel--------------Marzocchi 350 CR 160mm
Laufräder -------- Tune King/Kong Notubes Ztr Flow/Sapim CX-ray
Bremse-----------Shimano Saint M820 200/180
Schaltwerk-------Sram XO Short 10-fach Type 2
Kassette----------Sram XG-1080 11-36
Kurbelsatz-------Sram X0 Dh 165mm 34Z
Trigger------------Sram XO 
Pedale------------Nc-17 Sudpin III X-line
Lenker------------Race Face Sixc 760mm
Vorbau------------Syncros Superforce 2
Steuersatz-------Cane creek Angleset ZS44 oben Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze------Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel-------------Selle Italia SLR flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--Token
Griffe------------Odi Ruffian
Reifen---------- Continental Baron BCC 2.3/Trail King 2.4
Kette------------Kmc X10 SL gold
Kettenführung-E.13 Trs+ Single
Schläuche-----Schwalbe SV13F/Continental Mtb-light

Gewicht 14,19kg


----------



## ooib (16. November 2014)

Sehr schöne Fotos und ein zu beneidendes Rune! Sehr clean! Das von san Andreas ist auch sehr schön! Bin auf einen Fahreindruck gespannt!


----------



## JansonJanson (16. November 2014)

Hei Leutz, 
verkaufe grad mein Rune in XL inkl. 650b Ausfaller - link in Signatur ...

Werde aber weiterhin mitlesen weil ein Rückfall nicht ausgeschlossen ist, bzw. Rückfall vielleicht aufs Spitfire 
Wer sich nach dem Grund fragt ... will mal back 2 roots, ab hoffentlich Mi aufm 2015 Santa Cruz Chameleon unterwegs ... 

greets


----------



## riotact (17. November 2014)

Ich bin am überlegen in der kommenden Saison von meinem Spitfire auf ein Rune upzugraden. Grund dafür ist, dass ich doch wesentlich mehr auf alpinen Touren und auch hin und wieder mal Park unterwegs bin als ich mir beim Kauf des Spitfire dachte. Außerdem ist das Spitfire in L bei meinen 180cm schon etwas lang, das bisschen kürzere Rune könnte da sehr gut passen.

Gibt's hier jemanden der einen solchen Umstieg hinter sich hat und von seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann? 

Mir geht auch eine weitere Option durch den Kopf: Das Sptifire als leichter aufgebautes 150/140mm Trailbike für Touren behalten (leichter LRS, leichtere Reifen, leichte Anbauteile, Variostütze) und zusätzlich ein Rune mit 170er Lyrik für alpine Touren und Parkeinsätze anschaffen. Hmm...


----------



## tequesta (17. November 2014)

Bau doch erstmal eine dicke Gabel in Dein Spitfire bevor Du die angedachte Geldverbrennungsorgie startest.


----------



## riotact (17. November 2014)

Dickere Gabel als die Pike im Spitfire halte ich eigentlich für wenig sinnvoll (gut, auf 160mm traveln wär eine Idee). Und zumindest im Falle eines Rahmentausches würde sich die "Geldverbrennungsorgie" stark in Grenzen halten.


----------



## NoStyle (17. November 2014)

@riotact: Einen solchen Umstieg habe ich nicht gemacht. Es stellt sich die Frage ob Du dein Spitfire noch signifikant abgespeckt bekommst -> Pike gegen Revelation oder ähnlich, ganz leichter LRS/Reifen usw., damit eine gute Trennung zum Rune besteht. Dazu die Frage ob Du einen Fuhrpark haben möchtest ... wäre dann ein Darkside nicht sinnvoller?!?
Günstiger wäre vermutlich die Pike auf 160mm zu traveln und vermeintlich "potenteren" Dämpfer ins Spitfire, z.B. CCDB-Air oder BOS Kirk.
Oder eben Rune mit 170er Gabel als One-for-All ... nur ist hier die Frage wie Dir die Geo mit 650B gefällt ... ?!?


----------



## kopis (17. November 2014)

Wie ist denn die Geo mit 650b im Rune?  will mein Rune ja in 2015 auch auf 650b umbauen...laut enduro mag soll sich der Umbau lohnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (17. November 2014)

Das Tretlager bzw. das ganze Bike kommt 10 bis 12mm höher - bei gleicher Gabel-EBH. Mit 170mm 650B-Gabel etwas mehr und minimal flacherer LW - wegen höherer Gabel-EBH. Dazu die 10mm längeren Kettenstreben wegen der 650B-Dropouts. Die 26er bieten für 2.4er Reifen eventuell nicht genügend Platz.


----------



## kopis (17. November 2014)

Bist du beide Versionen mal gefahren? Das wäre für mich interessanter als die reinen Zahlen


----------



## chiefrock (18. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich ein owners  manual zum rune. Lt. meinem Händler soll es sowas nich als Hard copy geben. Falls jemand sowas als pdf hat wäre es ganz schön das mit mir zu teilen. 

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Bist du beide Versionen mal gefahren? Das wäre für mich interessanter als die reinen Zahlen


Ja bin ich, beim Spitfire. Schau mal in meine Galerie, dort findest Du alle Aufbau-Versionen. Angefangen vom Rahmengröße M mit 26ern bis hin zu Größe L und 650B ...
Ich habe 2012 im Vorfeld viel recherchiert und wusste, dank hilfreicher User hier und auf mtbr.com, dass die reguläre BOS Deville 650B kompatibel ist und 2.3er 650B-Räder gut in die 26er Dropouts passen. Dementsprechend sind meine Geodaten nahezu identisch mit der Banshee-Geo-Chart. Ausser LW, da ich -1 oder -0,5 Grad Angleset fahre.
Mit 26" war das Tretlager schon sehr tief (beim Spitfire!). Mich hat es Anfangs ziemlich irritiert und ich hatte oft Angst mit dem KB oder Pedalen aufzusetzen. Mit 650B kam das ganze Bike 10-12mm höher, durch den größeren Raddurchmesser. Die restliche Geometrie blieb gleich. Diesen Unterschied habe ich ganz am Anfang mal auf Asphalt wahrgenommen - auf dem Trail war davon nichts mehr zu spüren, stattdessen war diese Zusatzhöhe sehr angenehm und ich konnte mich seitdem auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren, egal wie ruppig der Trail war. Deshalb empfand ich den Unterschied 26" zu 650B auch als sehr gering.
Allerdings ist das Spitfire generell "tiefer" als das Rune, sodass das Tretlager tendenziell niedriger bleibt ...


----------



## martin82 (18. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Mit 26" war das Tretlager schon sehr tief (beim Spitfire!). Mich hat es Anfangs ziemlich irritiert und ich hatte oft Angst mit dem KB oder Pedalen aufzusetzen. Mit 650B kam das ganze Bike 10-12mm höher, durch den größeren Raddurchmesser..



Das war/ist für mich auch die grösste Umstellung oder das einzige Manko am Rune. Habe am Anfang oft aufgesetzt und bin deshalb auch mal schön übern Lenker gegangen. Im technischen Gelände oder beim Solperbiken wäre ein bisschen mehr Bodenfreiheit nicht schlecht. Deshalb würde mich das Rune mit 650b schon mal interessieren...


----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2014)

Ich denke das ist abhängig vom Einsatzgebiet/Trails, oder? Sehr tiefe Tretlager sind sicher nicht überall ein Segen. Ich schätze beim Rune mit 650B ist es +/- 352mm im Neutral-Setting ...


----------



## culoduro (18. November 2014)

Rune Tretlager mit 650b ist bei 356mm mit 2015 Fox 36 in 160mm, low Stellung, vorne Magic Mary 2.35,  hinten Ardent 2.25.  Der Ardent ist eher mikrig,  also mit einem gescheiten Reifen kommt das Tretlager nochmal bisschen  höher. 
Die Geo Daten auf der Banshee Seite sind für 545mm Einbauhöhe Gabel angegeben, was einer 150mm Pike entspricht!!  Die Fox hat 549mm laut Datenblatt.


----------



## culoduro (18. November 2014)

@NoStyle - 350mm ist ja schon die Banshee Angabe für low Setting (nicht neutral), und das wir gesagt mit 150er 650b Gabel (außer man hat dieFox...)


----------



## kopis (19. November 2014)

@NoStyle, 
@odysseus,

wir halten uns immer noch sehr an der Tretlagerhöhe und Geodaten auf! Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich ? Beschreibt doch mal, was sich im Einsatz verbessert oder verschlechtert hat. Hat die Geoveränderung negative Einflüsse?  Seit ihr bei 650b geblieben?
Im Enduro mag Test wurde ja geschrieben, dass sich der Umbau lohnt! Mehr Traktion und etwas Laufruhiger. ..könnt ihr das bestätigen? 

Ich bewege das Rune in 26 seit ein paar Tagen. Ich komme direkt vom ICB. Bei den bisherigen Ausfahrten ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Bike def. mehr Vortrieb generiert als das ICB. Es fährt sich auch deutlich agiler! Im DH liegt es aber nicht so souverän wie das ICB, obwohl ich die Ausfallenden auf Low stehen habe und der Radstand praktisch gleich war/ist. LW ist laut Geodaten beim Rune flacher...aber trotzdem fährt sich das Rune nervöser und strahlt nicht die Sicherheit aus wie das ICB. Mit dem tiefen Tretlager habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme...aber das bin ich auch schon vom ICB gewöhnt. Wobei es mir dort auch immer mal wieder zu niedrig war.
Ich werde nun noch etwas mit der Vorbaulänge spielen und dann gibt es ja noch die Idee mit den 650b im Kopf ;-)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> 350mm ist ja schon die Banshee Angabe für low Setting (nicht neutral), und das wir gesagt mit 150er 650b Gabel (außer man hat dieFox...)


Ja stimmt - ich hatte die Geo-Daten vom Rune nicht mehr richtig im Kopf, deshalb habe ich " ... ich schätze ... " geschrieben. Real gemessen ist natürlich besser!


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> wir halten uns immer noch sehr an der Tretlagerhöhe und Geodaten auf! Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich ? Beschreibt doch mal, was sich im Einsatz verbessert oder verschlechtert hat. Hat die Geoveränderung negative Einflüsse?  Seit ihr bei 650b geblieben?
> Im Enduro mag Test wurde ja geschrieben, dass sich der Umbau lohnt! Mehr Traktion und etwas Laufruhiger. ..könnt ihr das bestätigen?
> 
> Ich bewege das Rune in 26 seit ein paar Tagen. Ich komme direkt vom ICB. Bei den bisherigen Ausfahrten ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Bike def. mehr Vortrieb generiert als das ICB. Es fährt sich auch deutlich agiler! Im DH liegt es aber nicht so souverän wie das ICB, obwohl ich die Ausfallenden auf Low stehen habe und der Radstand praktisch gleich war/ist. LW ist laut Geodaten beim Rune flacher...aber trotzdem fährt sich das Rune nervöser und strahlt nicht die Sicherheit aus wie das ICB. Mit dem tiefen Tretlager habe ich bisher noch keine Probleme...aber das bin ich auch schon vom ICB gewöhnt. Wobei es mir dort auch immer mal wieder zu niedrig war.
> Ich werde nun noch etwas mit der Vorbaulänge spielen und dann gibt es ja noch die Idee mit den 650b im Kopf ;-)


Würde ich bestätigen und habe ich oben schon angedeutet ...
Für mich hat sich der Umbau auf 650B gelohnt bzw. war von Beginn an geplant. Ich kannte die Endergebnisse der Spitfire-Geo mit BOS Deville, 650B-LRS in 26er Dropouts und praktisch hat sich auf den Trails alles positiv bestätigt! Das 10mm höhere Tretlager (345mm, Neutral-Setting) war ganz schnell vergessen und mit 429mm Kettenstrebe bin ich bei Werten vergleichbar mit jedem aktuellen 16/17cm Superduper-"Race-Enduro". Als Freund flacher Lenkwinkel zusätzlich mit -0,5° Angleset zurück auf 66 Grad getrimmt - das hat kein anderes Trailbike! Zusammengefasst ist das Spitfire eh lang und flach und hat einen tiefen Schwerpunkt, egal ob 26" oder 650B und entspricht so ziemlich meinem Traum einer Short(er)travel-Allround-Trailfräse.

Was 650B für mich persönlich "besser" macht ist das verbesserte Überroll-Verhalten = etwas laufruhiger = man braucht weniger Federweg. Dazu beschleunige ich leichter und kann Geschwindigkeit besser halten. Das empfand ich bergauf, bergab, sowie in der Ebene als nur Vorteilhaft gegenüber 26".
Nachteile habe ich gefühlt gar keine! Ich empfinde keinerlei Einbußen in Agilität oder Wendigkeit. Falls doch reicht eine Aufsteilung des Lenkwinkels. Alleine deshalb ist das Angleset Gold wert.
Steifigkeit ist eine Frage der Komponenten und Einspeich-Qualität und Traktion eine Frage der Reifenwahl und Luftdruck, nicht der LRS-Größe, finde ich. Der Fairness halber muss ich erwähnen dass mein 650B-LRS 993(!) Gramm leichter ist als mein 26"-LRS, inklusive Reifen, Schläuche, Discs, Kassette - das macht sich zusätzlich positiv bemerkbar!

Deinen gefühlten Unterschied Rune vs. ICB im Fahrverhalten würde ich theoretisch auf Unterschiede im Federweg, Kinematik und Dämpfer-Setup zurückführen?!?


----------



## culoduro (19. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall laufruhiger mit 650b. Wenn man es laufen lassen kann, definitiv Aha Effekt.  Ich habe es bisher nur mit 26er Deville und kurzen Ausfallenden probiert.  Damit in Spitzkehren sperriger


----------



## culoduro (19. November 2014)

... Und bergauf träger.  Die neue Fox 36 steht noch ungekürzt hier, die langen Ausfallenden habe ich auch noch nicht.  ICH merke das höhere Tretlager und mir gefällt es tiefer besser... 
650b hängt sich in ruppigem Gelände auch deutlich weniger auf als 26".


----------



## culoduro (19. November 2014)

Das mit der mangelnden Laufruhe beim Rune kann aber auchan der HSC  liegen.  Ich habe meine beim CCDB eine ganze Umdrehung raus genommen. Seitdem deutlich besser im ruppigen...

EDIT: sorry für die drei getrennten Beiträge. Am Handy ka..t das Schreiben im Forum immer nach ein paar Sätzen ab, und Tapatalk hab ich wieder runter geschmissen, weils viel Speicher frisst!


----------



## pro-wheels (19. November 2014)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Hab auch bei Komking gekauft. Super Laden!


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. November 2014)

@kopis 

echt....

ich find das rune schon tendenziell eher bügeleisen, draufhaltradl, soft und eher auf der trägeren seite.

hängt aber auch immer damit zusammen mit was mans vergleicht....den vergleich zum ICB hab ich nicht


----------



## trailterror (19. November 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nachteile habe ich gefühlt gar keine!



mmmhhhh....?

da wirken odysseus pro und contra schilderungen irgendwie nachvollziehbarer....

(kann aber selbst nicht aus empirischer erfahrung mitreden oder berichten)


edith. je nach streckenauswahl und fahrweise gibts aber vll tatsächtlich fühlbar nur vor- oder nachteile....


----------



## NoStyle (19. November 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> mmmhhhh....?
> da wirken odysseus pro und contra schilderungen irgendwie nachvollziehbarer....
> (kann aber selbst nicht aus empirischer erfahrung mitreden oder berichten)
> 
> edith. je nach streckenauswahl und fahrweise gibts aber vll tatsächtlich fühlbar nur vor- oder nachteile....


Ich empfinde das auch als sehr subjektiv! Und muss man einfach auch selbst "erfahren", dann werden Dinge nachvollziehbar - oder eben nicht!!! 
Ich fahre zu 95% irgendwie klassisches Mittelgebirge. Diese Trails sind mehr oder weniger sehr variantenreich, aber vermutlich weit weg von alpin, mit sehr steilen, sehr steinigen oder sehr technischen Passagen!!!
Dementsprechend finde ich 650B vorteilhaft: Es rollt bergauf/bergab leichter drüber und Dank 1 Kilo Gewichtsersparnis am gesamten Laufrad massiv bessere Beschleunigung.
Abgesehen davon: Wenn ich etwas nicht fahren kann, oder nicht um ne enge Kehre komme, liegt das selten am zu großen Laufrad oder zu flacher Geo, sondern ist schlicht Rider-Error ... !


----------



## Axxl81 (19. November 2014)

Hallo werte Banshee-Gemeinde. Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Rune als Frameset zugelegt. Das Rune soll bei mir das Enduro für alle Fälle werden. Von der Hausrunde im Mittelgebirge bis hin zum Endurorennen soll alles möglich sein. Als Ziel habe ich mir dir 13kg Marke gesetzt. Wobei das ein schwieriges Unterfangen wird da ich das Bike mit 2x10 aufbauen will.
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
Wie ist das mit der Dreckansammlung im Hinterbau bei Schlechtwetterfahrten? (Ich überlege ein Carbonschutzblech zu fertigen damit die Mechanik nicht so viel Beschuss bekommt, hab ich auch hier schon mal gesehen...)
Was meint ihr welche Gabel passt besser zum Rune, Pike RCT3 dual oder Fox 36 Float 2015


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2014)

Wenn du die Kohle hast, die Fox.


----------



## chiefrock (19. November 2014)

Axxl81 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr welche Gabel passt besser zum Rune, Pike RCT3 dual oder Fox 36 Float 2015



Stand vor kurzem noch vor der selben Frage.
Finde die Fox ist die schönere Gabel und scheint auch wieder sehr gut zu gehen. 20er Steckachse wäre mir auch lieber gewesen. Allerdings leuchtet mir nicht ein, was die sich bei der Befestigung gedacht haben.
Habe mich dann aber doch für die Pike (solo air) entschieden. Die locker 450€ mehr war mir die Fox einfach nicht wert, Preise sind einfach noch zu hoch finde ich.
Die Pike kann man evtl. ja noch mit ner Fast-Kartusche upgraden (kein Plan ob das dann Sinn macht oder nicht).

Grüße.


----------



## sausebraus125 (19. November 2014)

Hallo Banshee-Gemeinde,

hab so einiges mitgelesen und möchte mich gerne zukünftig mit einem Rune einreihen, stehe aber gerade noch vor der Rahmengrößenentscheidung.
Mit Ziemlich genau 180cm und 86cm SL häng ich wie sicher viele (vgl Auflistung auf den ersten Seiten im Thema) zwischen M und L.
Gibts hier jemanden mit einem "L" im Südwesten, ganz grob Ecke/Umkreis/Raum  Karlsruhe-Kaiserslautern-Saarbrücken-Mannheim?
Nur das theoretische Geometrienvergleichen macht ja nicht schlauer...
Da ich noch ne Menge neuer 2014er Teile aus einem anderen Projekt habe, schwebt mir auch erstmal der Aufbau eines 26" vor - Umrüstung auf 650b eventuell etwas später.
Vielen Dank für Info schon mal vorab!


----------



## kopis (19. November 2014)

@NoStyle 
@odysseus 

fahrt ihr die 650b Ausfallenden bzw. habt die mal getestet?
Ich hab die hier liegen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich sie brauch und meine 26" Ausfallenden weiter fahren kann? Dann würde ich die wieder zurück geben!
wollte hinten den Maxxis dhr2 fahren oder event.  einen Ardent....beide in 2.3...passen die ins 26" Ausfallende?


----------



## kopis (19. November 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Das mit der mangelnden Laufruhe beim Rune kann aber auchan der HSC  liegen.  Ich habe meine beim CCDB eine ganze Umdrehung raus genommen. Seitdem deutlich besser im ruppigen...
> 
> EDIT: sorry für die drei getrennten Beiträge. Am Handy ka..t das Schreiben im Forum immer nach ein paar Sätzen ab, und Tapatalk hab ich wieder runter geschmissen, weils viel Speicher frisst!




Bin mit dem Inline bisher nur einmal in der Grundeinstellung fürs Rune unterwegs gewesen...werde mich langsam an das für mich richtige Setup machen...werde dabei auch etwas die HSC raus nehmen!  Sonst muss ich sagen macht sich der Inline bis jetzt suuuuper im Rune !


----------



## kopis (20. November 2014)

sausebraus125 schrieb:


> Hallo Banshee-Gemeinde,
> 
> hab so einiges mitgelesen und möchte mich gerne zukünftig mit einem Rune einreihen, stehe aber gerade noch vor der Rahmengrößenentscheidung.
> Mit Ziemlich genau 180cm und 86cm SL häng ich wie sicher viele (vgl Auflistung auf den ersten Seiten im Thema) zwischen M und L.
> ...



Hi mein Rune in L lebt in der Nähe von Stuttgart...wenn dir das was bringt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (20. November 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> fahrt ihr die 650b Ausfallenden bzw. habt die mal getestet?
> Ich hab die hier liegen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich sie brauch und meine 26" Ausfallenden weiter fahren kann? Dann würde ich die wieder zurück geben!
> wollte hinten den Maxxis dhr2 fahren oder event.  einen Ardent....beide in 2.3...passen die ins 26" Ausfallende?


Ich bin die 650B zu kurz gefahren um vernünftige Aussagen bezüglich Fahrverhalten zu treffen. Ich würde beide Dropouts aber erstmal behalten um zu schauen welche 650B-Reifen ausreichend Platz in den 26er Dropouts haben. Vielleicht möchtest Du später 2.4er fahren und die passen recht fix nicht mehr ...
By the way - solltest Du die 26er Dropouts nicht mehr brauchen - ich würde sie nehmen, da ich noch die erste Generation fahre und gerne die überarbeitete Version hätte!


----------



## culoduro (20. November 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> @NoStyle
> @odysseus
> 
> fahrt ihr die 650b Ausfallenden bzw. habt die mal getestet?
> ...



Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich die 650B Ausfallenden noch nicht... 
Den Ardent in 2.25 würde ich nicht noch einmal bestellen. Schmal, kleine Stollen, wenig Bremsgrip und Kurvenführung. Der macht nur Sinn, wenn Deine Trails sehr glatt sind, oder Du auf ein Hinterrad stehst, was viel driftet.
wenn, dann DHR2 in 2.3, wobei ich persönlich mir dann lieber den Onza Ibex in 2.25 und 65/55 Mischung holen würde. Die etwas weicheren Seitenstollen gefallen mir besser als beim DHR2. Kenne beide als 2.4 auf dem 26" Laufradsatz.
Allerdings: der Ardent passt bei mir so knapp, dass ich nicht weiss, ob noch ausgeprägtere Stollen Platz finden würden (also zB DHR2). Ich fahre aber auch eine 30mm Innenweite Felge, vielleicht ist das bei einer schmaleren Felge besser. Dass ein 650B 2.4 Highroller in die 26" Ausfallenden passen soll, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. In dem von Nostyle erwähnten Test habe ich keine Reifengrösse gefunden - ich würde annehmen, das waren auch 2.3er.


----------



## pro-wheels (20. November 2014)

sausebraus125 schrieb:


> Hallo Banshee-Gemeinde,
> 
> hab so einiges mitgelesen und möchte mich gerne zukünftig mit einem Rune einreihen, stehe aber gerade noch vor der Rahmengrößenentscheidung.
> Mit Ziemlich genau 180cm und 86cm SL häng ich wie sicher viele (vgl Auflistung auf den ersten Seiten im Thema) zwischen M und L.
> ...



Hi, wir haben ein Rune Testrad in L da, raum Karlsruhe


----------



## sirios (20. November 2014)

sausebraus125 schrieb:


> Hallo Banshee-Gemeinde,
> 
> hab so einiges mitgelesen und möchte mich gerne zukünftig mit einem Rune einreihen, stehe aber gerade noch vor der Rahmengrößenentscheidung.
> Mit Ziemlich genau 180cm und 86cm SL häng ich wie sicher viele (vgl Auflistung auf den ersten Seiten im Thema) zwischen M und L.
> ...



Hallo!
Ich wohn in der Nähe von SB. Darfst gerne für ne Probefahrt vorbeikommen


----------



## Maxed (20. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Kann es sein das der Lack (Spitfire in blau) sehr empfindlich ist? Ich vermeide so gut es geht mit Wasser den Dreck abzuwaschen um Rost/Lagerprobleme nicht zu fördern.

Deswegen benutze ich lieber einen feinen Handbesen und säuber das gröbste ganz vorsichtig. Das hat beim Cube Lack auch ohne weiteres funktioniert. 

Im Gegenlicht seh ich aber jetzt schon überall Kratzer, teils leider auch tiefere :/ Mir ist klar das es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, aber so neu es ist trotzdem ärgerlich!

Iwie bereue ich es nun doch etwas nicht das eloxierte Schwartz genommen zu haben 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## pro-wheels (20. November 2014)

Die neuen Banshee 2015 Modelle sind nun offiziell bestell und einsehbar auf unserer Seite.
Leider wurden einige Rahmen teils teurer
Have fun


----------



## nullstein (20. November 2014)

@Maxed:
Mein 2014er Rune in grün sieht nach 2 Monaten schon aus wie Sau. Der Lack ist wirklich recht schlecht und empfindlich. Aber es ist nunmal ein MTB zum Spaß haben. Also halb so wild


----------



## sausebraus125 (20. November 2014)

Wow, das nenn' ich mal ein schnelles Feedback! Vielen Dank schon mal an die drei Anbieter für das Besichtigungsangebot! 
Werd' gucken wie meine Tagesplanungen laufen und mich auf alle Fälle melden!


----------



## martin82 (20. November 2014)

@Maxed 
grünes Rune, wie bei nullstein, empfindliches Zeug. Vielleicht mal in 1-2 Saisons im Winter "rawisieren" ... Die Eloxalblack sehen super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (22. November 2014)

Ich habe einen "raw", aber von Anfang an mit einer dünnen Folie an den wichtigsten Stellen abgeklebt. Ich habe daher keine Problem.
Finde aber, Banshee sollte auf die Lackierung mehr achten - wenn es denn so schlimm ist. 

Mich würde sowas nerven. Denke aber auch, dass viele lackierte Rahmen (Hersteller) dieses Problem haben.
Hatte selbst auch auch schon Rahmen an dem man alles sofort gesehen hat. 

Das nach ein paar Waschungen aber Spuren sichtbar sind, ist schade. Dafür funktioniert aber der Rest einfach gut.
Vielleicht kann Bernhard das Thema mal mitnehmen. Evtl. ist den Kollegen in Canada das gar nicht so bewusst.


----------



## pro-wheels (22. November 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen "raw", aber von Anfang an mit einer dünnen Folie an den wichtigsten Stellen abgeklebt. Ich habe daher keine Problem.
> Finde aber, Banshee sollte auf die Lackierung mehr achten - wenn es denn so schlimm ist.
> 
> Mich würde sowas nerven. Denke aber auch, dass viele lackierte Rahmen (Hersteller) dieses Problem haben.
> ...



Hi, 
das liegt an den Lacken selbst,das Problem haben auch andere Hersteller.
Generell halten und haften Neonlacke nicht wirklich gut desweitern verblassen sie in der Sonne bei UV Strahlen.
Warum das ganze so ist, kann ich nicht sagen -> war auch nur eine Auskunft.


----------



## gunznoc (22. November 2014)

Moin,

wenn ich am Rune die Hope Tech 3 E4 fahren will mit vorne 203 mm an einer neuen Fox 36 und hinten 183 mm, sind da folgende Adapter korrekt?

1x Adapter schwarz
HOPE Adapter Modell B IS auf Postmount +43 mm | 203 VR 183 HR

1x Adapter schwarz
HOPE Adapter Modell H Postmount +23 mm | 183 VR 183 HR

Die Fox ist ja ohne Adapter für 180er Scheiben ausgelegt. 

Besten Dank im Voraus

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## culoduro (22. November 2014)

Der vordere Adapter wird Dir zu hoch sein mit 43mm. Du brauchst einen 183mm Adapter für eine 203 mm Scheibe vorne, bei der neuen Fox.
Der, den Du gelistet hast, ist für eine 203mm Scheibe auf 160mm Aufnahme. 

Also im Grunde denselben wie hinten, halt mit dem richtigen Standard.
Kannst den auch direkt von Fox kaufen:
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-RACING-...Fox-36-180-to-203-Disc-Brake-Adapter-Kit.html


----------



## gunznoc (22. November 2014)

Also der +43 ist für hinten. IS auf PM. 

+23 von PM auf PM für vorne. Von 180 auf 203. 

Sollte doch korrekt sein?

Gruß

PS: Glaube du hast es genau falsch rum interpretiert  (vorne / hinten)


----------



## culoduro (22. November 2014)

wahrscheinlich hast recht! Hab auf die Schnelle nicht so genau geguckt, und den ersten als VR interpretiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (23. November 2014)

An die 142x12 Fahrer.
Folgendes Bild stellt sich dar, wenn ich das Hinterrad einsetze.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1739439?in=user

Hier dürften 2mm fehlen.
Habe jetzt mehrfach nachgemessen. Die Nabe hat nur 140mm. Es fehlen also 2mm auf der Seite der Kassette.
Kassette hatte ich auch schon drauf. Beim Anziehen drückt sich dann aber die Kassette gegen das Schaltauge.

@san_andreas 
Du hast doch auch XX1 verbaut. Passt die Nabe bei Dir bündig?

Kann das sein oder bin ich mal wieder zu blöd?

Grüße.


----------



## kopis (23. November 2014)

Hast du den Freilauf nachgerüstet und bei der Montage vergessen die Scheibe zu montieren?


----------



## chiefrock (23. November 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Hast du den Freilauf nachgerüstet und bei der Montage vergessen die Scheibe zu montieren?



Nein, habe das Laufrad nach meinen Vorstellungen aufbauen lassen. 

Ausführung HR Nabe: XX1 für 142/12
Steckachse / X-12

Grüße.


----------



## kopis (23. November 2014)

Sieht nach Hope Nabe aus? Schau trotzdem mal nach und zieh den Freilauf ab. Dort müsste sich auf der Achse zwischen Freilauf und Lager eine Scheibe befinden die hat ca. 2 mm. Du kannst es aber auch ohne Demontage testen ob sie fehlt...Bau das HR mal ein und spann die Achse fest und lass das HR in Fahrtrichtung drehen und halt dabei den Freilauf fest. Wenn er frei gibt ist alles ok...wenn nicht dann fehlt die Scheibe und der Freilauf ist verspannt


----------



## kopis (23. November 2014)

http://www.hopetech.com/product-documents/hubs/#!pro-2-evo-rear-hub

Schau da mal in der Explosionszeichnung die Nummer 11 an...der 2 mm Barrel spacer!


----------



## chiefrock (23. November 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Sieht nach Hope Nabe aus? Schau trotzdem mal nach und zieh den Freilauf ab. Dort müsste sich auf der Achse zwischen Freilauf und Lager eine Scheibe befinden die hat ca. 2 mm. Du kannst es aber auch ohne Demontage testen ob sie fehlt...Bau das HR mal ein und spann die Achse fest und lass das HR in Fahrtrichtung drehen und halt dabei den Freilauf fest. Wenn er frei gibt ist alles ok...wenn nicht dann fehlt die Scheibe und der Freilauf ist verspannt



Ja ist Hope. 
Kann ich morgen vielleicht mal probieren. Wenn ich die Achse festziehe, dann kommt sie auf der anderen Seite raus. Will eigentlich nicht soviel Querspannung auf den Hinterbau geben. Wenn diese Scheibe 2mm ausmacht, dann schätze ich, dass das das Problem ist.

Grüße.


----------



## Axxl81 (24. November 2014)

Welche KeFü fahrt ihr auf dem Rune, bei 2x10 ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (24. November 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Ja ist Hope.
> Kann ich morgen vielleicht mal probieren. Wenn ich die Achse festziehe, dann kommt sie auf der anderen Seite raus. Will eigentlich nicht soviel Querspannung auf den Hinterbau geben. Wenn diese Scheibe 2mm ausmacht, dann schätze ich, dass das das Problem ist.
> 
> Grüße.



Dir wurden die falschen 12mm Adapter für die Hinterradnabe verbaut. Von Hope gibts 2 Versionen der 12mm Hülsen: Einmal X12 Thro, und einmal 12mm Thro. Bei dir ist anstelle des X12 Kits das 12mm Kit verbaut.
Die X12 Adapter bauen etwa 2mm breiter. 
Erkennen kann man die X12 Adapter daran: Sie haben nicht diese geriffelte Metallscheibe an der Aussenseite, sondern sind durchgehend aus Alu ohne Metallscheibe.


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2014)

Röchtig.


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. November 2014)

Nun ist es offiziell! 
in kurzer Zeit werde ich auch Mitglied im Canadian Club sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (24. November 2014)

haha schrieb:


> Dir wurden die falschen 12mm Adapter für die Hinterradnabe verbaut. Von Hope gibts 2 Versionen der 12mm Hülsen: Einmal X12 Thro, und einmal 12mm Thro. Bei dir ist anstelle des X12 Kits das 12mm Kit verbaut.
> Die X12 Adapter bauen etwa 2mm breiter.
> Erkennen kann man die X12 Adapter daran: Sie haben nicht diese geriffelte Metallscheibe an der Aussenseite, sondern sind durchgehend aus Alu ohne Metallscheibe.



Danke für dein Feedback.
Der Laufradbauer will mir jetzt die richtige Endkappe zukommen lassen. Hoffe, dass das dann ausreicht um das Problem zu lösen.
Kan ich wohl mit einer Zange abiehen und die richtige drauf drücken.

Grüße.


----------



## pro-wheels (24. November 2014)

Wer noch ein 2014er ergattern will, wir haben nun den ein oder anderen Rahmen im Sale


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2014)

@chiefrock : einfach einen Lappen um die Endkappe und dann mit der Zange abziehen.


----------



## Kadoffel (28. November 2014)

Axxl81 schrieb:


> Hallo werte Banshee-Gemeinde. Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Rune als Frameset zugelegt. Das Rune soll bei mir das Enduro für alle Fälle werden. Von der Hausrunde im Mittelgebirge bis hin zum Endurorennen soll alles möglich sein. Als Ziel habe ich mir dir 13kg Marke gesetzt. Wobei das ein schwieriges Unterfangen wird da ich das Bike mit 2x10 aufbauen will.
> Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
> Wie ist das mit der Dreckansammlung im Hinterbau bei Schlechtwetterfahrten? (Ich überlege ein Carbonschutzblech zu fertigen damit die Mechanik nicht so viel Beschuss bekommt, hab ich auch hier schon mal gesehen...)
> Was meint ihr welche Gabel passt besser zum Rune, Pike RCT3 dual oder Fox 36 Float 2015



Hi,
Ich habe das "Dreckproblem" mit einem alten fahrradschlauch gelöst. Zurecht geschnitten und um die Querstreben am Hinterbau gelegt. Befestigt mit Kabelbindern. Ich versuche daran zu denken Bilder hochzuladen.
Das ganze funktioniert bisher richtig gut (bei 650B und 2.25 Ardent). Der Reifen wird bald in einen 2.3er High Roller II getauscht, mal sehen wie es dann mit der Reifenfreiheit aussieht. 
Bin aber auch erst seit einem Monat glücklicher Rune-Besitzer  
Gruß


----------



## Knollensteppe (28. November 2014)

Wer den Trailking 2.4 hinten fahren will, besser nicht in "High". Geht sich nicht so gut aus 
Fahre 650b mit den 650b Ausfallenden.





Gruß,
Robert


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2014)

Man fährt doch eh "low".


----------



## rappelkiste (28. November 2014)

Ist schon seltsam...
Es gab ja schon Ungereimtheiten beim Spitfire - manche können größere Reifen mit den 26" Ausfallenden fahren und Andere nicht...
Ich bin den X-King 2.4 ohne Probleme an dieser Stelle in den 26" Ausfallern gefahren...
Die Queen ist allerdings auch ein Ballon! Wie breit war die Felge?

edith: ist imho aber nur Kosmetik...


----------



## MK_79 (28. November 2014)

Ist das beim fahren nie aufgefallen? 
Bist Du ganz sicher, dass Du die richtigen Ausfallenden hast? 


Was den Dreckbeschuß angeht: Ich habe mir auch ein "Schild" aus Kunstoff gemacht und mit Kabelbinder befestigt. Klappt gut und gibt kein Problem mit Hans Dampf und Ardent (2.3 und 2.4).
An Carbon dachte ich auch schon, aber ich denke das wird nicht lange halten. Vielleicht mache ich mal einen Test. 
Dreck kommt aber trotzdem hin, hilft nur gegen die ganz dicken Brocken.


----------



## Knollensteppe (29. November 2014)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Ist das beim fahren nie aufgefallen?
> Bist Du ganz sicher, dass Du die richtigen Ausfallenden hast?



Klar, das gab schon ein paar Schleifgeräusche  (war nur eine Ausfahrt). Die Ausfallenden sind schon richtig, der Trailking baut nur irre hoch. Fahre die Flow EX. Mit Hans Dampf oder Minion DHR gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (29. November 2014)

Feddisch! 









Teile:
Banshee Rune V2 2014
Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS
RockShox Pike Soloair RC3
RockShox Reverb Stealth
Shimano Saint Bremsen
X01 Schaltwerk & Shifter
XX1 Kurbel
Spank Subrosa  EVO 30AL 650b auf Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben
Maxxis Highroller II 3C (v) & 60a (h)
Chromag Fubars OSX Lenker
Reverse Base Vorbau
Reverse Black ONE Pedale

14,5 kg

Grüße.


----------



## Kadoffel (29. November 2014)

So, hier die Bilder vom Dreckschutz. Die zwei Enden habe ich einfach jeweils um die obere bzw. untere Questrebe gewickelt. Dann Löcher Löcher rein, Kabelbinder durch und um die Strebe festgezogen. Wird wohl auf Dauer ausreißen. 
Ich denke es ist noch besser irgendein wasserdurchlässiges Gewebe-Material zu nehmen. So dürften keine Gammelstellen entstehen und es wird nicht ausreißen. 
Die Reifenfreiheit sieht sogar besser aus, als ich das in Erinnerung hatte 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass der 2,25er Ardent den gleichen Umfang hat wie der 2,3er High Roller II? (jeweils 650B)


----------



## NoStyle (29. November 2014)

Knollensteppe schrieb:


> Klar, das gab schon ein paar Schleifgeräusche  (war nur eine Ausfahrt). Die Ausfallenden sind schon richtig, der Trailking baut nur irre hoch. Fahre die Flow EX. Mit Hans Dampf oder Minion DHR gibt es keine Probleme.


Das ist echt erstaunlich - auf mtbr.com/banshee ist dieses Problem auch schon aufgetaucht.
Die Reifenfreiheit beim Rune und Spitfire ist, egal ob 26" oder 650B, eigentlich extrem großzügig. Es scheint aber dass der Trailking eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Karkasse hat. Andere Reifen schleifen nirgends, egal in welchem Flip-Chip-Setting ...


----------



## svenson69 (29. November 2014)

Hab jetzt extra nochmal geschaut,das hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen.Also ich fahre auch den 2.4 Trailking,allerdings in 26 und in der low Einstellung.absolut keine Probleme,da ist noch genügend Platz.Aber in der high Einstellung könnte das wirklich knapp werden.
Auf dem Bild sieht man auch mal den vergleich zu einem 2.3 Baron.das sieht schon aus als hätte ich hinten 27.5 und vorne 26


----------



## nullstein (29. November 2014)

Die Zocchi sieht soooo lecker aus.


----------



## trailterror (29. November 2014)

Nach nem Dämpferservice war mein Knacken (mit Widerstand) weg.
Keine 10 Ausfahrten später macht der Dämpfer mal wieder Stunk 

Während der Fahrt sackt der CCDBACS komplett ein und kommt net mehr raus. Auch mit Handkraft ist der CC nur minimal aus dem Sag herauszubekommen.
Luftdruckcheck unterwegs war noch OK. Um die 180Psi waren immer noch vorhanden....

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Danke

EDITH: ne stund nach der ausfahrt noch mal kurz in garage: dämpfer ist wieder draussen. Eigenständig wieder ausgefahren....

Wie verlässlich ist der dämpfer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2014)

Wieviel Sag fahrt ihr im Rune V2 ? Mit Float X.


----------



## chiefrock (30. November 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee?


Wie wär's mit einschicken, Garantiefall & Co?

Grüße.


----------



## culoduro (30. November 2014)

Würde auch über Garantie gehen, wenn der Dämpfer noch innerhalb der Garantiephase ist. Macht Flatout Suspension in Deutschland...


----------



## chiefrock (30. November 2014)

Ja, der Gino macht einen guten Job. Würde den mal anrufen und die Probleme schildern. 
Grüße.


----------



## biker123456 (30. November 2014)

Hallo an die Banshee Rune Gemeinde! Ab 23.12. bin ich dann auch Mitglied der Rune Gemeinde und werde dann das 2015 Rune in den Händen halten! 
Da es bis dahin ja noch etwas dauert, bin ich gerade dabei schon mal alle Teile ranzuholen, die ich für den Aufbau noch brauche. Beim Durchfliegen deses Threads habe ich mehrmals gesehen, dass manche von euch sich einen Schmutzfänger an den Hinterbau gebastel haben. Bringt dieser wirklich so viel für die Lager oder kann man wirklich ohne Bedenken auch ohne den Schmutzfang fahren??

Wäre cool wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen nochmal mitteilt!

Gruß Max


----------



## nullstein (30. November 2014)

Ich fahr ohne solch einen Schmutzfänger. Habe das Rune aber erst seit Anfang September. Bisher alles gut. Trotz Schlammschlachten.
Für mich entzieht sich der Sinn eines Schmutzfängers. Klar, große Matschbrocken werden dann vom HR nicht auf die Lagerpunkte geschleudert, aber was ist mit feinem Staub etc? Dreck kommt so oder so ran.


----------



## trailterror (30. November 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Würde auch über Garantie gehen, wenn der Dämpfer noch innerhalb der Garantiephase ist. Macht Flatout Suspension in Deutschland...



Das wär halt der 2te service innerhalb von nicht mal nem jahr. Nervt halt wenn man "alle paar tage" den dämpfer für mehrere wochen los ist....


----------



## gunznoc (30. November 2014)

Was es nicht alles so gibt 





http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...-thread-821649-post11408366.html#post11408366

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Axxl81 (30. November 2014)

@Kadoffel :

Danke für die Antwort. Die Lösung mit dem Schlauch ist super. Das werd ich mal testen. 

Generell soll der Schutzfänger auch nur das gröbste abhalten.
Ich denke ich werde mal mit und mal ohne testen.


----------



## culoduro (30. November 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Was es nicht alles so gibt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 339708
> 
> ...



So nach dem Motto "one ring to rule them all"
Wusste gar nicht, dass Banshee und Rune aus der Sprache von Mordor entlehnt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2014)

Wegen des Sag nochmal...wieviel habt ihr da im Rune ?


----------



## culoduro (30. November 2014)

Kann nur von CCDB berichten, ist zumindest numerisch dasselbe. Empfehlung ist 17mm, Bernhard (everyday26) fährt gerne 15 oder 16mm.

(Beim CCDB musste ich allerdings HSC rausdrehen bei dem Sag, um den Dämpfer bei höheren Geschweindigkeiten über Rumpelkram plüschig zu halten.)
Warum fragst Du?


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2014)

Wollt einfach mal hören. Ich hab gut 25%.


----------



## MK_79 (30. November 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Beim Durchfliegen deses Threads habe ich mehrmals gesehen, dass manche von euch sich einen Schmutzfänger an den Hinterbau gebastel haben. Bringt dieser wirklich so viel für die Lager oder kann man wirklich ohne Bedenken auch ohne den Schmutzfang fahren??
> 
> Wäre cool wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen nochmal mitteilt!
> 
> Gruß Max




Ich finde das es etwas bringt, vor allem wenn man bei jedem Wetter unterwegs ist. Staub, Wasser und Dreck kommen zwar immer noch an die Stelle, aber es ist nicht so schlimm wie ohne.
Es wird verhindert, dass grober Dreck oder Lehm durch den Reifen alles zubetoniert.
Das Loch in dem der untere Umlenkhebel sitzt, ist z.B. komplett frei.

Teste einfach mal.


----------



## MK_79 (30. November 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Kann nur von CCDB berichten, ist zumindest numerisch dasselbe. Empfehlung ist 17mm, Bernhard (everyday26) fährt gerne 15 oder 16mm.
> 
> (Beim CCDB musste ich allerdings HSC rausdrehen bei dem Sag, um den Dämpfer bei höheren Geschweindigkeiten über Rumpelkram plüschig zu halten.)
> Warum fragst Du?





Wieviel SAG fährst Du? Ich bin bei 19mm und die Druckstufen sind quasi offen, sonst ist es mir zu rumpelig. Kein Spacer.


----------



## culoduro (30. November 2014)

@san_andreas 
Achtung: nach Keith von Banshee sind % nicht gleich mm, da die Kurve nicht linear verläuft. Also 25% des Dämpferhubs ist wohl nicht gleich 25% Sag. Deswegen die Angaben in mm.

@MK_79 
88-90kg inkl. Gerödel, 130(-135) psi, 1 grosser + 2 kleine Spacer. Sag müssten 17-18mm sein. Mein O Ring ist leider nicht mehr verlässlich, der rutscht rum wie er will.
Hab erst auch mit 19-20mm probiert (wegen dem Rumpeln), hing dann aber bergauf zu sehr im Sag. Dann 2 kleine Spacer rein und etwas weniger psi als vorher.
Ich habs auch mit 1,5 grossen Spacern probiert, aber das war dann wiederum zu progressiv.
HSC 1 komplette Umdrehung von ganz offen. LSC habe ich nicht offen (ist mittig eingestellt), weil sonst das Gefühl des Durchrauschens da ist.


----------



## gunznoc (30. November 2014)

Gab doch hier mal so ein Diagramm






Da kann man über den SAG in mm den Prozentwert ablesen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2014)

Aber das mit der linearen Grafik paßt doch nicht, wenn odyseus recht hat.


----------



## gunznoc (30. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Aber das mit der linearen Grafik paßt doch nicht, wenn odyseus recht hat.



Ist die Frage, ob vielleicht das Übersetzungsverhältnis am Anfang recht linear ist und später in einer Kurve ansteigt um einen progressiven Effekt zu haben. 

http://bansheebikes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/ks-link-bike-sag-charts.html?m=1

Beispielsweise sollen 17,5 mm 30% Fahrwerks-SAG sein. 
Der Dämpfer hat 63 mm Hub. 
Also 30% Dämpfer-Hub sind 18,9 mm. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (1. Dezember 2014)

die Sag chart bezieht sich ja auf mm Dämpfer Hub und nicht % Dämpfer Hub. Das war was ich versucht habe auszudrücken.


----------



## gunznoc (1. Dezember 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> die Sag chart bezieht sich ja auf mm Dämpfer Hub und nicht % Dämpfer Hub. Das war was ich versucht habe auszudrücken.


Jau. Genau so sieht's aus. 

Gruß


----------



## NoStyle (1. Dezember 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> die Sag chart bezieht sich ja auf mm Dämpfer Hub und nicht % Dämpfer Hub. Das war was ich versucht habe auszudrücken.


Richtig! Die Prozent beziehen sich auf den Federweg. Durch wechselnde Übersetzungsverhältnisse ergeben sich die in der Chart angegebenen Hub-Werte. Deswegen sollte man sich bezüglich SAG an diese Chart halten ...


----------



## biker123456 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

was hat Banshee am Rune 2015 im Vergleich zum 2014er Modell abgeändert? Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass sie was an den Decals gemacht haben!

Gruß Max


----------



## gunznoc (3. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hat Banshee am Rune 2015 im Vergleich zum 2014er Modell abgeändert? Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass sie was an den Decals gemacht haben!
> 
> Gruß Max


Moin,

außer den von dir schon bemerkten Decals soll sich nichts geändert haben. Habe die Frage selbst vor ein paar Wochen gestellt. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## NoStyle (3. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hat Banshee am Rune 2015 im Vergleich zum 2014er Modell abgeändert? Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass sie was an den Decals gemacht haben!
> 
> Gruß Max


Nichts, ausser andere Decals und Farben und eventuell andere/zusätzliche Dämpfer-Optionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (3. Dezember 2014)

*teurer sind die Rahmen noch geworden!  Also zumindest mit CC CS kostet er jetzt 2069€!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2014)

Das ist aber nur dem veränderten Wechselkurs geschuldet.


----------



## Axxl81 (7. Dezember 2014)

Was noch jemand Ausfallenden für 26" über?


----------



## victor_8298 (7. Dezember 2014)

Endlich mein neuer Rahmen


----------



## flouing (7. Dezember 2014)

Servus zusammen,
Hat jemand Interesse an einem ROCKSHOX MONARCH PLUS DEBONAIR fürs Rune.
Der Zustand ist wie neu.

Bei Interesse einfach pn an mich.
Gruß Flo


----------



## biker123456 (8. Dezember 2014)

victor_8298 schrieb:


> Endlich mein neuer Rahmen


Du hasts gut!  Dann morgen gleich aufbauen und mit Bild hier vorstellen!


----------



## victor_8298 (8. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Du hasts gut!  Dann morgen gleich aufbauen und mit Bild hier vorstellen!


Tja leider nicht fehlen noch fast alle Teile


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2014)

und ich hab alles bis auf den Rahmen. Könntest mir ja deinen ausleihen bis meiner kommt


----------



## victor_8298 (8. Dezember 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> und ich hab alles bis auf den Rahmen. Könntest mir ja deinen ausleihen bis meiner kommt


Bekommst du nen 2015er ?


----------



## iceis (8. Dezember 2014)

flouing schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem ROCKSHOX MONARCH PLUS DEBONAIR fürs Rune.
> Der Zustand ist wie neu.
> 
> ...



Was hältst du vom Monarch plus im Runev2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2014)

victor_8298 schrieb:


> Bekommst du nen 2015er ?



Ja


----------



## flouing (8. Dezember 2014)

Bin super zufrieden mit dem monarch plus debonair, gebe ihn nur wieder ab weil ich einen vivid air günstig bekommen hab und ich den mal testen werde.
Gruß flo


----------



## ooib (8. Dezember 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ja



Welche Farbe und Grösse bekommst du? Aufbau?


----------



## kopis (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi Flo hast du den vivid Air schon testen können?


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Grösse bekommst du? Aufbau?


Bekomm den Rahmen in orange, Gr. L mit Float X. Die restlichen Parts werden vom anderen übernommen.


----------



## flouing (8. Dezember 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Flo hast du den vivid Air schon testen können?


Richtig testen noch nicht ich hoff das am we geht.
Aber ne kleine runde mit kleineren Sprüngen und da fühlt er sich sehr satt an.
Und nach noch mehr federweg als der monarch.
Der monarch ist einfach straffer und nicht ganz so sensibel aber auch richtig gut.

Gruß Flo


----------



## sirios (8. Dezember 2014)

Welcher Tune empfiehlt sich für den Vivid im Rune?


----------



## flouing (8. Dezember 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Welcher Tune empfiehlt sich für den Vivid im Rune?


Antwort von banshee


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2014)

Punktlandung:
- tubeless
- Stütze gekürzt
- Schraubwürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (8. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Punktlandung


Respekt!


----------



## tequesta (8. Dezember 2014)

so eine waage will ich auch.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2014)

Willst du nicht...nervt eher, wenn man mal mit dem Wiegen angefangen hat !


----------



## tequesta (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab eine, aber die zeigt immer den gleichen Wert an, egal welches Bike ich dran hänge.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2014)

Cool, dass schaff' ich nicht...alle Bikes gleich schwer aufbauen.


----------



## ooib (11. Dezember 2014)

Mein 15er Rune sollte ich am Samstag haben!  Ich freu mich dermassen   Samstag Abend aufbauen und Sonntag fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Dezember 2014)

glückwunsch! 

wo bekommst deins her?


----------



## ooib (11. Dezember 2014)

Danke sehr 

Ich wohne in der Schweiz und bekomm es auch hier  Über magmabike.com


----------



## NoWayFredi (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Banshee Rune V Fans
Habe mir jetzt auch eins zusammen gebaut -- habe eure Tips beachtet ...... und hier ist es


----------



## gunznoc (12. Dezember 2014)

Schick 

Bleibt das ohne Vario-Stütze oder kommt da noch eine dran?
Und vielleicht magst du ja noch ein paar Details zur Austattung etc verraten?!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## NoWayFredi (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja die Ausstattung
rahmen ist in gr L bin 1,80; und passt wie a... am.
je schneller du fährst umso besser ;-)
rock shox pike 650b 
x0 trail bremsen hi vo 180 mm mehr braucht man nicht bei der bremse ;-)
Saint Schaltung
mavic enduro 650b laufräder
reifen orginal mavic
xtr kurbel mit einem 30 race face kettenblatt
xt kassette aber mit 42 - 11
Sattelstütze bleibt erstmal so......
Sattel mein geliebter slr carbon
gewicht ....... ca 13,5 kg geht aber noch was
fährt sich einfach genial , so stell ich mir ein enduro vor , yes


----------



## ooib (12. Dezember 2014)

Jeah! Geht der Saint Wechsler mit der 11-42 Kassette?  Antrieb kommt bei mir sehr änlich  Wäre intressant zu Wissen obs so funktioniert oder ob man einen Mid Cage braucht?


----------



## NoWayFredi (12. Dezember 2014)

Geht gut, musst dich aber mit der kettenlänge spielen. Übersetzung passt auch für richtige Rampen.


----------



## biker123456 (12. Dezember 2014)

Bremsleitung hinten wird aber noch gekürzt?!


----------



## NoWayFredi (12. Dezember 2014)

Sicher, konnte es nicht erwarten das rune zu bewegen ;-)


----------



## NoWayFredi (12. Dezember 2014)

Pedale kommen noch die xtr trail und schlauchlos wirds auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (13. Dezember 2014)

So mal schnell vor der Arbeit zusammen gesteckt



Teileliste und besseres Bild kommt noch.


----------



## biker123456 (13. Dezember 2014)

svenson69 schrieb:


> So mal schnell vor der Arbeit zusammen gesteckt


.. hast ja nun schon einige Gabeln im Rune gefahren .. kannst du sagen, welche bis jetzt am besten mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert hat? Bist du schonmal eine Lyrik im Rune gefahren?


----------



## svenson69 (13. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. hast ja nun schon einige Gabeln im Rune gefahren .. kannst du sagen, welche bis jetzt am besten mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert hat? Bist du schonmal eine Lyrik im Rune gefahren?


Also zur Fox kann ich noch gar nichts sagen,da folgt morgen erstmal eine kleine Runde durch den Wald.Bis ich die mal richtig testen kann,das dauert wahrscheinlich noch.
Gepasst haben alle Modelle Aber ich denke wenn eine Gabel,egal ob jetzt die Bos oder die 350CR richtig funktioniert und eingestellt ist,passt sie in jedes Bike.Jede Gabel hat ihr Vor/Nachteile.Für meine Bedürfnisse konnte ich die Bos besser auf mich abstimmen.also passte sie auch besser zum hintern Teil,aber jemand anderes empfindet es vielleicht ganz anders.
Es muss meiner Meinung nach zum Fahrer passen
Lyrik hatte ich am Rune noch keine.


----------



## ooib (13. Dezember 2014)

NoWayFredi schrieb:


> Geht gut, musst dich aber mit der kettenlänge spielen. Übersetzung passt auch für richtige Rampen.



Hab meines nun auch ferig zusammen. Auch mit Saint Wechsler und 42T Erweiterung. Es geht mit viel Druck und Zerren dann auch aufs 42er aber für mich nicht richtig zufrieden stellend. Habe eine längere "B-Screw" drin und eine möglichs lange Kette aber das haut nicht wirklich hin. Hast du ein Tipp?


----------



## biker123456 (13. Dezember 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Hab meines nun auch ferig zusammen


Bitte Bild und Partliste hochladen!


----------



## nsc (13. Dezember 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Hab meines nun auch ferig zusammen. Auch mit Saint Wechsler und 42T Erweiterung. Es geht mit viel Druck und Zerren dann auch aufs 42er aber für mich nicht richtig zufrieden stellend. Habe eine längere "B-Screw" drin und eine möglichs lange Kette aber das haut nicht wirklich hin. Hast du ein Tipp?


Der neue RADr Cage verbessert/ermöglicht das Schalten aufs 42er Ritzel bei Saint und Zee. Könnte helfen?!


----------



## grey (13. Dezember 2014)

Der Käfig wird sicher helfen, Saint/zee ist halt eher eine schlechte wahl für 42t.
Mit dem radr dann auch so ziemlich die teuerste Variante. 
Der normale rad cage funktioniert schon gut obwohl nur der äussere Käfig getauscht wird, beim radr wird der Käfig komplett ersetzt.


----------



## MK_79 (14. Dezember 2014)

@ NoWayFredi
Sehr stimmiges Bike, sieht gut aus.  Gewicht ist ja top. Ich spare mir das Gewicht und Ärger einer VarioStütze auch.


----------



## NoWayFredi (14. Dezember 2014)

Morgen
bei mir funktioniert es mit der saint schaltung gut, nur wen ich auf leonardi schalte geht es nicht ganz ruck frei, muss es sich erst einwenig ein fahren ?, ansonsten auch am 42 läuft es sehr gut. Werde noch ein paar ausfahrten machen und wenn es nicht besser wird -- wechsle ich auf xtr ;-), gewicht hoffe ich das ich die 13 kg knacken werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (14. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Bitte Bild und Partliste hochladen!



Ja wird gemacht   

Hab heut Morgen nochmal feinjustiert...funktioniert jetzt mit dem Saint, schaltet auch recht sauber aber ist sehr Kritisch mit dem kurzen Käfig. Vorallem im SAG, dann ziehts noch etwas mehr an der Kette. Werde zum fahren evtl. für Heute den XT Käfig montieren.


----------



## svenson69 (14. Dezember 2014)

So jetzt bessere Bilder und Teileliste







Rahmen  Banshee Rune V.2 26 zoll 2014
Dämpfer  Cane Creek Double Barrel CS 2014
Gabel  Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder Tune King/Kong,ZTR Flow,Sapim CX-Ray
Bremse  Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk  Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger  Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz	Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette	 Sram PG-1080 11-36
Kette	  Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale	 Cranfield Brothers Crampon Ulitimate
Lenker	  Renthal Fatbar Carbon 30mm
Vorbau	 Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz	   Cane Creek Angleset ZS44 oben/Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze	   Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel		Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme	   Procraft PRC Carbon
Griffe Renthal Kevlar
Reifen Continental Baron BCC 2.3
Kettenführung		E.13 Trs+ Single (ohne untere Führung)
Schläuche Continental Mtb-light
Gewicht  13,79kg


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geile Kiste !
Muss auch mal gute Bilder machen.


----------



## ooib (14. Dezember 2014)

So das Foto ist nicht der Brüller, aber es geht einigermassen. Verzerrt alles beim Upload 





Rune V.2 2015 Large, 650B
Dämpfer bin ich mir noch unschlüssig
XTR Bremsen mit 203/180 Scheiben
XTR Kurbelsatz 170mm
XT Kassette und Kette
Saint Wechsler
Wolftooth 42T
Narrow Wide 32T
36 Rc2 Float 170mm
Reverb Stealth 125mm
Selle Italia SLR
Magic Mary, SV14
Hope Evo Nabe HR, DT 240S OS VR
DT Revolution mit Alu Nippeln
E.13 TRS Race 650B
Renthal Duo 40mm
Lenker ist mal Ein Raceface Atlas drauf, bin aber noch unschlüssig
Odi Rougue

Werde das Bild und die Partslist akutalisieren wenns fertig ist...


----------



## mfux (14. Dezember 2014)

Haben Spitfire& Rune ne Park-Freigabe?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2014)

Sie haben nicht keine Freigabe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWayFredi (14. Dezember 2014)

Das rune ist für alles gebaut ;-)


----------



## victor_8298 (14. Dezember 2014)

Bist du mit der 36 rc2 am rune zufrieden ? Bin noch am überlegen welche ich für meins hole  


ooib schrieb:


> So das Foto ist nicht der Brüller, aber es geht einigermassen. Verzerrt alles beim Upload
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biker123456 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hier die ersten Teile von Race Face für mein schwarzes 15er Rune  (leider nur eine Handy Bild)


----------



## biker123456 (15. Dezember 2014)

sagt mal, wie habt ihr die Kettenstrebe von unten gegen Kettenschlag geschützt (siehe roter Kreis im Bild)? Einfach ne Dicke Folie draufgeklebt?


----------



## nsc (15. Dezember 2014)

Mit 3M Scotch 2228, das ist ein selbstklebendes 1,65mm dickes Kautschuck-Band. Das wird gern als Kettenstrebenschutz geholt und lässt sich etwas dezenter anbringen als ein hässlicher Fahrradschlauch den man um die Kettenstrebe wickelt. Soweit ich das mal getestet hab lässt sich das Band auch wieder leicht und rückstandsfrei lösen.


----------



## grey (15. Dezember 2014)

http://www.lackprotect.de/pu_film.html
Den hab ich drauf, könnte aber ruhig stärker sein.

Das 2228 sieht interessant aus.


----------



## biker123456 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist die Strebe an der Stelle auch schön glatt, sodass man da gut was draufkleben kann? ich kann von einem Kumpel noch etwas normale 3M Folie bekommen .. mal sehen wielange das hält ..


----------



## ooib (15. Dezember 2014)

victor_8298 schrieb:


> Bist du mit der 36 rc2 am rune zufrieden ? Bin noch am überlegen welche ich für meins hole



War Gestern nur kurz eine Runde fahren, muss das Cocpit und das Fahrwerk noch gründlich anpassen. Gefällt mir noch nicht wirklich  Die Gabel bin ich erst etwa 3-4Mal gefahren aber in einem Darkside zuvor  Die Druckstufe ist genial m.M.n. , wird nicht bockig und sauft nicht ab! Die 36er baut auch nicht wirklich viel höher als eine Pike, auch in 170mm. Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich würd mal sagen die Gabel kann etwas härter rangenommen werden, als ne Pike z.B. ist auch sehr steiff das Teil.

Ich persönlich finde die Front beim Rune eher sehr tief bauend, ist das auch jemandem aufgefallen? Kann aber an meiner Fahrposition liegen. Das Tretlager ist ja nicht wirklich tief beim Rune auch in Low. Was habt ihr so für Lenker Vorbaucombos drauf? Mit wievielen Spacern? Suche noch einen breiten Lenker mit eher viel Rise aber möglichst dezent


----------



## grey (15. Dezember 2014)

Meins hält, das PU-8591E ist auch ziemlich flexibel um es an solche strukturen anzupassen.
Ich würd, wenn ich das nochmal machen würde, aber wohl das schwarze nehmen und einfach aussen rum kleben, wie einen Schlauch.

Ich hab die stelle erst abgeklebt nachdem die kette schon ihr unwesen getrieben hat, müsste mal bestandsaufnahme machen ob das ganze ausreicht oder nicht. 

Bisserl Lack hab ich trotz der Folie auf der Kettenstrebe auch verloren, allerdings ist bei dem Felskontakt auch das Schaltwerk gestorben, insofern nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass der Lack auch beleidigt wurde.


----------



## nsc (15. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ist die Strebe an der Stelle auch schön glatt, sodass man da gut was draufkleben kann? ich kann von einem Kumpel noch etwas normale 3M Folie bekommen .. mal sehen wielange das hält ..


 
Ja, der Bereich ist recht glatt und die Kettenstrebe auch gerade. Bei mir waren nur in den von dir markierten Bereich Spuren von der Kette vorhanden und auch nicht sehr viel, sollte halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (15. Dezember 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Front beim Rune eher sehr tief bauend, ist das auch jemandem aufgefallen? Kann aber an meiner Fahrposition liegen. Das Tretlager ist ja nicht wirklich tief beim Rune auch in Low. Was habt ihr so für Lenker Vorbaucombos drauf? Mit wievielen Spacern? Suche noch einen breiten Lenker mit eher viel Rise aber möglichst dezent


 
Yip, fand ich beim ersten Proberollen auch. Habe also nen 25 riser Chromag OSX in 780 breite verbaut. Glaube 1,5cm spacer unterm Vorbau. Bei den bisherigen Touren empfand ich es als passend aber wirklich austesten konnte ich das ganze bisher leider auch noch nicht. 

Grüße.


----------



## mantra (15. Dezember 2014)

ooib schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Front beim Rune eher sehr tief bauend, ist das auch jemandem aufgefallen? Kann aber an meiner Fahrposition liegen. Das Tretlager ist ja nicht wirklich tief beim Rune auch in Low. Was habt ihr so für Lenker Vorbaucombos drauf? Mit wievielen Spacern? Suche noch einen breiten Lenker mit eher viel Rise aber möglichst dezent



Ich fahre nen Lenker mit 40mm Rise und bestimmt 4cm Spacer. Evtl. sogar mehr. Das alles in Kombination mit ner 170mm Lyrik. Bin mit 186cm allerdings auch nicht ganz klein und habe trotz allem noch ne relativ große Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2014)

Habe beim XL 1,5cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau (Atlas, 35mm) und einen Easto Havoc Carbon Lenker mit 20mm Überhöhung.

Passt so weit gut, hatte ich auf dem S-Works Enduro auch so, kann mir aber mehr Spacer unterm Vorbau auch vorstellen. Werde es testen.


----------



## NoStyle (15. Dezember 2014)

mantra schrieb:


> Ich fahre nen Lenker mit 40mm Rise und bestimmt 4cm Spacer. Evtl. sogar mehr. Das alles in Kombination mit ner 170mm Lyrik. Bin mit 186cm allerdings auch nicht ganz klein und habe trotz allem noch ne relativ große Sattelüberhöhung.


Uhhhh - ich mein, es muss Dir natürlich passen, aber das ist schon ein hohes Cockpit ... ?!?
Habe am Spitfire (Steuerrohr 115 mm) einen Kore OCD mit 35mm Rise und null Spacer unterm Vorbau. Steuersatz ist ein ZS-Angleset mit 545 mm Gabel. Bin selbst 180 cm groß, mit relativ geringer Sattelüberhöhung. Tiefer muss es nicht unbedingt sein, aber höher möchte ich keineswegs, sonst funktioniert die Geo nicht optimal ...


----------



## NoWayFredi (15. Dezember 2014)

Flach und breit  ;-) habe den answer pro dh 780 rise 1 und einen thomson x4 50mm montiert . Die rock shox pike rct3 dual hätte ich mir sparen können,  da ich die gabel nicht versenken muss. Wie gesagt,  flach und breit ;-)


----------



## MK_79 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe die Stelle mit einer dünnen Lackschutzfolie von foliatec abgeklebt. Die passt sich super an. Etwas sehr dünn, aber hält bis jetzt gut.

Das Steuerrohr ist mir auch etwas zu tief, aber mit 20' rise und 0,5 + 1 Spacer passt es gut.

Mir passt eine Gabel mit Absenkung trotzdem besser. Hatte MZ55 RC3 Evo Ti und Lyrik U-Turn drin.
(Am besten würde mir eine MZ55 ti mit U-Turn gefallen☺️)


----------



## mantra (16. Dezember 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Uhhhh - ich mein, es muss Dir natürlich passen, aber das ist schon ein hohes Cockpit ... ?!?
> Habe am Spitfire (Steuerrohr 115 mm) einen Kore OCD mit 35mm Rise und null Spacer unterm Vorbau. Steuersatz ist ein ZS-Angleset mit 545 mm Gabel. Bin selbst 180 cm groß, mit relativ geringer Sattelüberhöhung. Tiefer muss es nicht unbedingt sein, aber höher möchte ich keineswegs, sonst funktioniert die Geo nicht optimal ...



Naja, mag schon sein. Trotz allem hab ich bei abgesenkter Reverb immer noch ne leichte Sattelüberhöhung. So hoch kann mein Cockpit also nicht sein?!


----------



## biker123456 (18. Dezember 2014)

.. gibt's denn keine neuen Aufbauten mit Bildern an denen man sich erfreuen kann bis hoffentlich innerhalb der nächsten Woche eine eigener Rune Rahmen einem vor der Nase hängt und nur drauf wartet aufgebaut zu werden?!


----------



## gunznoc (18. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

also ich warte noch auf meinen Rahmen und LRS und kann derzeit leider nix aufbauen. 
Hat schon jemand in Deutschland einen '15er Rahmen bekommen?

Sobald ich was hab, werde ich berichten. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (18. Dezember 2014)

Das nächste Wochenende sieht Wettermässig nicht schlecht aus, dann gibts einen Ausritt! Jihaaa 
@biker123456 Ich kann dann auch noch ein besseres Bild hochladen, an dem du dich erfreuen kannst


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Dezember 2014)

Wird echt zeit dass die neuen eintreffen! Lange wird es ja nicht mehr dauern


----------



## gunznoc (18. Dezember 2014)

Gerade Info von Komking bekommen. 
Mein (die) Rahmen sollen am Dienstag zu den Kunden geschickt werden. Zu Weihnachten wird's somit wohl nix mehr, aber das ist für mich ok. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## biker123456 (19. Dezember 2014)

.. der Zoll ist wohl Schuld, dass die Rahmen noch nicht morgen in Deutschland sind .. meiner soll Dienstag auch erst beim Zulieferer meines Händlers eintreffen .. vllt. klappts ja noch mit Express vor Weihnachten!


----------



## nsc (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich drück Euch die Daumen


----------



## mfux (19. Dezember 2014)

Für den einen oder anderen ist abholen evtl. noch ne Option!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (20. Dezember 2014)

so, nun sind bis auf die Griffe wirklich alle Teile da!  Hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack! Mal sehen ob ich das Rune dann noch dieses Jahr zusammengebaut bekomme und endlich mal ausführen darf!


----------



## Jussi (20. Dezember 2014)

Hm, fehlt da nicht was?


----------



## biker123456 (20. Dezember 2014)

naja der Rahmen halt noch  das habe ich ja hier schon des öffteren geschrieben, dass der auf sich warten laässt!


----------



## Jussi (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja das geht mir auch so, finde es aber nicht schlimm im Moment ist eh Winter


----------



## biker123456 (20. Dezember 2014)

.. oder meintest du noch was anderes außer en Rahmen?  also hier in Sachsen könnte man gut fahren die Tage!


----------



## Jussi (20. Dezember 2014)

Nö meinte den Rahmen. 
Bei mir ist die Saison vorbei, im Winter werden die Prioritäten eher auf Brettsport gelegt!


----------



## gunznoc (20. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schick. Bin mal gespannt, wie es dann fertig aussieht mit den grün eloxierten Teilen 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## biker123456 (20. Dezember 2014)

.. ich erst  .. muss dann auch mal eine vernünftige Kamera organisieren wenn es fertig ist .. das Grün kommt hier mit den Handy Bildern garnicht so rüber ..


----------



## gunznoc (20. Dezember 2014)

Das Grün sieht auch schön passig aus und es sind nicht 5 verschiedene Grüntöne. 
Hab da mit Gold und Rot schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## biker123456 (20. Dezember 2014)

habe alle Grüntöne im Laden bestellt und mir erst zeigen lassen  ist ziemlich genau das gleiche .. wobei ich dann noch 3 Rcae Face Atlas Monster Green Lenker von diversen Internethändlern gekauft habe und mir den besten grünton rausgesucht habe .. das grün eloxierte variiert von Charge zu Charge obwohl das vom gleichen Hersteller ist .. die Spank Felgen passten aber von Anfang an 100% zur Kurbel 
Den Team Grün Hope Adapter habe ich im Bikemarkt geschossen  .. weiß noch nicht, ob ich den verbaue, weil dieser etwas dunkler ist und ich keinen passenden für vorne habe ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (20. Dezember 2014)

Wie genau heissen die Kurbelschuhe? Ich hab auch Raceface für ne Carbonkurbel aber die passen nicht wirklich. Die Aussparung für die Pedalachse ist zu klein für manche Flaties.


----------



## biker123456 (20. Dezember 2014)

habe diese hier bestellt:

http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-kurbelarm-schutzkappen-paar/

(Aluminium Fit in der Auswahlliste rechts)


----------



## ooib (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke! @biker123456

So war heute mal auf einem etwas ruppigeren Trail unterwegs  Das Rune geht ja mal sehr geil. Allerdings gehts wohl noch ein weilchen bis mir das Fahrwerkssetup passt. Der Radstand bei Large (650B,Low) ca. 1200 geht wie schon gedacht bergab wie Sau, aber es ist trotzdem erstaunlich agil. Das Setup macht mir ein bischen Sorgen. Ich möchte das Tretlager möglichst Tief haben aber trotzdem noch genug Popp vom Dämpfer. Habe schon über Exzenterbuchsen nachgedacht. Compression und Rebound ist auch noch Meilenweit von einem passenden Setup entfernt. Aber war ja erst der zweite Arbeitstag fürs Rune.
Hat hier jemand änliche Volieben wie ich und kann mir spontan einen Tipp geben?

nen schönen Sonndasch noch


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2014)

Gleiches Garagentor, bessere Bildquali, Atlas Vorbau, tubeless, 12,9 kg














Banshee Rune V2, Xlarge
Float X
BOS Deville, 170mm
Reset Flastack
RaceFace Atlas, 35mm
Ultralight Carbon Spacer
Easton Havoc Carbon
ODI Lizard Skinz
Avid Trail Worldcup
Formula The One Scheiben
Ti Schrauben
Roval Traversé SL 26", tubeless
Specialized Butcher / Purgatory Control
XX1 komplett
Absolute Black DM Kettenblatt, 32Z
twenty6 Predator ti
RaceFace Crankboots
Syntace Highflex
SLR TT custom
Tune Würger

12,9 kg


----------



## victor_8298 (21. Dezember 2014)

Warum hast du den Dämpfer umgedreht ?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2014)

Gewicht nach unten....haha, nee, wollte das "Loch" im XL-Rahmen füllen.


----------



## victor_8298 (21. Dezember 2014)

Fahrt ihr das rune mit 28% sag wie empfohlen? Würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre 17mm Bernhard-Empfehlung.


----------



## sirios (21. Dezember 2014)

Hab etwas über 30%. Kommt aber natürlich auch immer drauf an ob mit oder ohne Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (22. Dezember 2014)

.. welche Schrauben sind an dem 2015er Rune alle silbern .. möchte diese gerne gegen schwarze Titanschrauben tauschen .. kann mir die jemand auflisten .. am besten mit Durchmesser, Länge und welcher Kopf (Linsen-, Zylinderkopf, ..) und welche Unteröegscheiben und Muttern evtl. dazugehören 

oder sind am Rune alles Spezialschrauben?

Gruß Max


----------



## biker123456 (23. Dezember 2014)

.. ok, das mit den Schrauben kann ich mir morgen Vormittag selber anschauen .. endlich!


----------



## gunznoc (23. Dezember 2014)

Mein Rahmen wurde heute leider nicht verschickt. Frühestens Sa oder Mo 

Also heißt es weiter warten 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## ooib (24. Dezember 2014)

@biker123456 Hopp, hopp wo ist das Foto?

@gunznoc Das warten lohnt sich allemal


----------



## biker123456 (24. Dezember 2014)

Rahmen ist ja mal mega!  aufbauen kann ich es leider erst am 3.1. .. dann kommen auch gleich Fotos und Gewicht usw


----------



## ooib (24. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du einen Rahmen? Grösse und Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ein schwarzes 15er Rune in M


----------



## svenson69 (24. Dezember 2014)

V2 mit Park/Shuttleoutfit


----------



## gunznoc (24. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht interessiert den ein oder anderen mein Aufbauthread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bbb-build-a-banshee-bike.739882/

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Dezember 2014)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ein schwarzes 15er Rune in M


Hast du es selbst abgeholt?


----------



## Caese (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Bansheejünger,
ich überlege schwer eurer Gemeinde beizutreten und stehe vor der Spitfire/Rune - Wahl. Ich suche mein Bike für alles, wobei alles bei mir große Sprünge und Dropps (>1,5 m) nicht, bzw nur sehr selten vorkommen, Bikepark aber sehrwohl, AlpenX und viel Mittelgebirge.
Bisher Fahre ich ein 2013er Rose Granite Chief. Rein Federwegstechnisch hat es mir bisher vollkommen gereicht (wobei der Dämpfer für mein empfinden zu wenig Progression hatte), ein paar Anpassungen waren aber nötig (160er Pike, -1,5° Angleset...). Rein gefühlsmäßig müsste ein Spitfire vollkommen "ausreichen" und bergab (und bergauf?) deutlich mehr Spass machen als der GC. Meine Frage ist vielmehr, was das Spitfire vom Rune abhebt. Pedaliert das Rune nicht ebenso gemächlich aber "mühelos" Bergauf, bietet aber Bergab deutlich mehr Reserven?

Zweite Frage ist die Größe: 1,82 ist relativ eindeutlig ein L, oder?

Nummer Drei: Spitfire habe ich sowohl mit CC DB CS als auch in 2015 mit CC Inline gesehen. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen dazu, wo die Vor- und Nachteile liegen?

Viele Grüße und schonmal vielen Dank!
Martin


----------



## pro-wheels (26. Dezember 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> Hallo Bansheejünger,
> ich überlege schwer eurer Gemeinde beizutreten und stehe vor der Spitfire/Rune - Wahl. Ich suche mein Bike für alles, wobei alles bei mir große Sprünge und Dropps (>1,5 m) nicht, bzw nur sehr selten vorkommen, Bikepark aber sehrwohl, AlpenX und viel Mittelgebirge.
> Bisher Fahre ich ein 2013er Rose Granite Chief. Rein Federwegstechnisch hat es mir bisher vollkommen gereicht (wobei der Dämpfer für mein empfinden zu wenig Progression hatte), ein paar Anpassungen waren aber nötig (160er Pike, -1,5° Angleset...). Rein gefühlsmäßig müsste ein Spitfire vollkommen "ausreichen" und bergab (und bergauf?) deutlich mehr Spass machen als der GC. Meine Frage ist vielmehr, was das Spitfire vom Rune abhebt. Pedaliert das Rune nicht ebenso gemächlich aber "mühelos" Bergauf, bietet aber Bergab deutlich mehr Reserven?
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,
bei deiner größe ein Large.
Beim 2015er Modell gibt es keinen Cane Creek Cs mehr.
Er wurde durch den Cane Creek Inline ersetzt, was auch mehr Sinn ergibt.
Das Spitfire ist agiler als das Rune, einwenig besser für der allgemeinen AM einsatz.
Das Rune geht doch schon stark richtung Enduro -> eher Bergab


----------



## culoduro (27. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jemand von Euch den 4 Buchstaben Code für den Fox Float X,  der im Rune verbaut ist?  Danke!


----------



## NoStyle (27. Dezember 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> Hallo Bansheejünger,
> ich überlege schwer eurer Gemeinde beizutreten und stehe vor der Spitfire/Rune - Wahl. Ich suche mein Bike für alles, wobei alles bei mir große Sprünge und Dropps (>1,5 m) nicht, bzw nur sehr selten vorkommen, Bikepark aber sehrwohl, AlpenX und viel Mittelgebirge.
> Bisher Fahre ich ein 2013er Rose Granite Chief. Rein Federwegstechnisch hat es mir bisher vollkommen gereicht (wobei der Dämpfer für mein empfinden zu wenig Progression hatte), ein paar Anpassungen waren aber nötig (160er Pike, -1,5° Angleset...). Rein gefühlsmäßig müsste ein Spitfire vollkommen "ausreichen" und bergab (und bergauf?) deutlich mehr Spass machen als der GC. Meine Frage ist vielmehr, was das Spitfire vom Rune abhebt. Pedaliert das Rune nicht ebenso gemächlich aber "mühelos" Bergauf, bietet aber Bergab deutlich mehr Reserven?
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,

zu 2.) Bei Deiner Größe sollte L prima passen. Lieber die Vorbau-Länge einkürzen.

zu 3.) Die 2013er Spitfire hatten den regulären CCDB-Air, die 2014er den CCDB-Air CS, die 2015er den CC Inline. Nachteile dürften wohl keine vorhanden sein. Mein regulärer CCDB-Air braucht im Vergleich zum CS (hat wohl auch die größere VX Luftkammer) keine zusätzlichen Volume-Reducer-Spacer und ist von Haus aus etwas progressiver. Wie das beim Inline ist weiss ich nicht ...

zu 1.) Ob Spitfire oder Rune ist die Frage "wieviel Bike" man braucht - oder eben nicht. Wenn Dir das Rose bislang gereicht hat dürfte das Spitfire ebenfalls völlig ausreichen. Zumal es im Vergleich zum Granite Chief die deutlich aggressivere Geometrie hat. Das Spitfire ist meiner Meinung nach vielseitiger und agiler als das Rune und hat für 650B die adäquatere Geometrie. Dafür braucht man mit dem Rune kaum Kompromisse im Park zu machen. Wie pro-wheels bereits sagte: Für allgemeines, oder auch derbes "Trailriding" ist das Spitfire mehr als genug. Dafür hat das Rune mehr Reserven, besonders bergab.


----------



## Caese (27. Dezember 2014)

@NoStyle danke, besonders für 1.) Ich erhoffe mir vom Spitfire mehr Abwärtsperformance als vom GC; wobei ich beim Rose eigentlich selten das Gefühl hatte der Hinterbau bräuchte mehr Federweg. Vielmehr wünsche ich mir, dass der zur Verfügung stehende FW besser genutzt wird (und genau das scheint ein großes Plus vom Spitty zu sein). 
Ich denke mit den Reserven beim Rune meinst du derbe Einschläge, highspeed-Steinfelder oder eben das, was man im allg. mit Bikepark in Verbindung bringt?
Dein "Zuviel Bike" bringt es eigentlich ganz gut auf den Punkt. Wie oft brauche ich wirklich die Reserven des Rune und lohnt es sich die 90% der Zeit ungenutzt als Zusatzgewicht mitzuschleppen?
Der Thread im MTBR-Forum bestätigt dich ja auch durchweg (gute Beiträge von dir da btw  )
Meinen 26" LRS kann ich wohl auch ohne Probleme mit den 27,5er Ausfallenden übergangsweise Fahren, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Dezember 2014)

Das Gewicht ist wohl nicht entscheidend, wenn man in die Datenbank schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (28. Dezember 2014)

hmm, welches Gewicht meinst du? Der RuneRahmen müsste ~ 200g mehr, und der CC DD weitere ~200g mehr haben. Finde ich jetzt nicht sooo wenig


----------



## mantra (28. Dezember 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> hmm, welches Gewicht meinst du? Der RuneRahmen müsste ~ 200g mehr, und der CC DD weitere ~200g mehr haben. Finde ich jetzt nicht sooo wenig



Bei nem Rad in der Gesamtgewichtsklasse sind 500g hin oder her jetzt nicht die Welt. Btw. Muss man ein Rune ja auch nicht mit CCDB Air bestellen. Der Float X ist nochmal ein paar Gramm leichter.

Alles in allem hört sich dein Text aber auf jeden Fall eher nach Spitfire an. Mit meinem Rune wollte ich übrigens keinen AlpenX machen, wobei das vermutlich ne Frage der persönlichen Leidensfähigkeit ist 

Das Spitfire ist immer noch aggressiv genug und hat doch eine etwas sportlichere Geo. Es ist etwas leichter und imo besser für 650B geeignet.


----------



## martin82 (29. Dezember 2014)

Habe im Sommer einen weitgehend anständigen Alpencross mit dem Rune gemacht, war überhaupt kein Problem, wüsste auch nicht was da gegeben sprechen sollte, vor allem wenn man sich die leichten Aufbauten hier ansieht.
Wie schon 1000mal gesagt ist das Gewicht sekundär. Eine gute Sitzposition und Hinterbaukinematik ist vielmehr entscheidend. Was ich am Rune sehr schätze ist dass es auch bei steilen Uphills nicht im SAG versackt. Gilt natürlich fürs Spitti dasselbe.


----------



## pro-wheels (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
gerstern kamen die ersten Banshee Bikes.
Das neon Orange ist der pure Knaller, kommt auf den Fotos leider nicht richtig zur Geltung.
Leider ist es auch schon wieder so, dass es bei Orange kurz vor dem aus steht...


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. Dezember 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Hi,
> gerstern kamen die ersten Banshee Bikes.
> Das neon Orange ist der pure Knaller, kommt auf den Fotos leider nicht richtig zur Geltung.
> Leider ist es auch schon wieder so, dass es bei Orange kurz vor dem aus steht...



Wollt ihr mir nicht so eins in L überlassen. Mein bei euch gekauftes Raw aus dem Frühjahr könnt ihr dann wieder haben


----------



## chiefrock (29. Dezember 2014)

Hier stand Käse.


----------



## mantra (29. Dezember 2014)

martin82 schrieb:


> Habe im Sommer einen weitgehend anständigen Alpencross mit dem Rune gemacht, war überhaupt kein Problem, wüsste auch nicht was da gegeben sprechen sollte, vor allem wenn man sich die leichten Aufbauten hier ansieht.
> Wie schon 1000mal gesagt ist das Gewicht sekundär. Eine gute Sitzposition und Hinterbaukinematik ist vielmehr entscheidend. Was ich am Rune sehr schätze ist dass es auch bei steilen Uphills nicht im SAG versackt. Gilt natürlich fürs Spitti dasselbe.



Naja...deshalb hab ich geschrieben dass ICH damit keinen Alpencross machen wollte. Ist eh klar dass es Leute gibt die das anders sehen. Ist bestimmt auch ne Frage des jeweiligen Aufbaus. Meines ist z.B. mit 170mm Gabel und 40mm Lenker-Rise eher auf Abfahrt ausgelegt. Zusätzlich fahre ich ein L mit 45mm Vorbau bei 186cm Körpergröße. Würde ich den Fokus eher auf Anstiege als auf Abfahrten legen, bräuchte ich definitiv XL. Desweiteren empfinde ich den Hinterbau zwar als sehr gut, aber bei abfahrtsorientiertem SAG sackt er beim Berghochfahren schon ordentlich ein (CCDB Air CS). Durch meine relativ lange Sattelstütze sitze ich dann recht weit hinten was die Sache nicht unbedingt besser macht.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich sagen dass man die meisten Punkte beheben kann, aber....!!!ACHTUNG persönliche Meinung!!!...wenn man ein Rune im High Setting mit flachem Lenker, tief bauender (evtl sogar kurzhubiger Gabel), mit wenig SAG und einem eher großen Rahmen aufbaut, stellt sich MIR die Frage ob man sich für das richtige Rad entschieden hat?! 
Versteh mich nicht falsch...ich leibe mein Rune und würde es maximal gegen ein Rune in XL tauschen, aber ich empfinde auch das Spitfire als extrem potent in Bezug auf seine Abfahrtseigenschaften, bei gleichzeitig allgemeintauglicherer Geometrie weshalb ich hier einfach nur zum Spitfire raten kann. Imo ist das Spitfire im Vergleich zum Rune völlig unterbewertet und wäre vermutlich für viele Rune-Käufer die bessere Wahl!


----------



## Mr.A (30. Dezember 2014)

Spitfire ist vielen aber nicht  " Enduro " genug  

hast aber schon recht, hab ja selber ein Spitty, und kann bestätigen das das schon sehr stabil, laufruhig, abfahrtsorientiert ist und gefühlt mehr als 140mm hat.
*Aber *: hätte ich nur ein Rad, würde vllt. eher Richtung 90-100 Kg wiegen, und öfters mal in den Bikepark damit, hätt ich vermutlich ein Rune.


----------



## NoStyle (30. Dezember 2014)

Caese schrieb:


> @NoStyle danke, besonders für 1.) Ich erhoffe mir vom Spitfire mehr Abwärtsperformance als vom GC; wobei ich beim Rose eigentlich selten das Gefühl hatte der Hinterbau bräuchte mehr Federweg. Vielmehr wünsche ich mir, dass der zur Verfügung stehende FW besser genutzt wird (und genau das scheint ein großes Plus vom Spitty zu sein).
> Ich denke mit den Reserven beim Rune meinst du derbe Einschläge, highspeed-Steinfelder oder eben das, was man im allg. mit Bikepark in Verbindung bringt?
> Dein "Zuviel Bike" bringt es eigentlich ganz gut auf den Punkt. Wie oft brauche ich wirklich die Reserven des Rune und lohnt es sich die 90% der Zeit ungenutzt als Zusatzgewicht mitzuschleppen?
> Der Thread im MTBR-Forum bestätigt dich ja auch durchweg (gute Beiträge von dir da btw  )
> Meinen 26" LRS kann ich wohl auch ohne Probleme mit den 27,5er Ausfallenden übergangsweise Fahren, oder?


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment! 
Natürlich kannst Du auch 26 Zoll in den 650B-Dropouts fahren. Hast dann die 10mm längeren Kettenstreben, sollte aber kein Nachteil sein ...

Das "mehr" an Reserven beim Rune bezieht sich natürlich auf den Federweg, Geometrie und den möglicherweise etwas stabileren Rahmen. Mehr und plüschigerer Federweg mit abfahrtslastiger Geometrie erlaubt schon extremes Gelände. Wenn man so unterwegs ist dürfte das Rune nur schwer zu schlagen sein. Ins Rune passt wohl auch eher eine 17/18cm Gabel - so konnte ich es mal kurz anteasen und empfand es schon mehr als Freerider anstatt Trailbike. Dafür ist man allerdings sehr komfortabel unterwegs und am Ende eines langen Tages im derben Gelände dürfte man etwas ausgeruhter sein.

Ich bin durch das Banshee Wildcard zum Short(er) Travel Fanboy mutiert und habe lieber weniger, strafferen und effizienten Federweg kombiniert mit "radikaler" Geometrie. Diesbezüglich ist das Spitfire die Mutter aller Aggro-Trailbikes und passt für mich perfekt. 67 bis 66 Grad LW hat kein anderes Trailbike, das ist abfahrtslastig genug! Dazu ist der Rahmen zwar nicht leicht, aber ebenfalls sehr stabil und der Hinterbau lässt sich von sehr plüschig bis hin zu straff toll einstellen. Mit einer 16cm Gabel gibt es eigentlich nichts was man damit nicht fahren kann ... 



mantra schrieb:


> ... wenn man ein Rune im High Setting mit flachem Lenker, tief bauender (evtl sogar kurzhubiger Gabel), mit wenig SAG und einem eher großen Rahmen aufbaut, stellt sich MIR die Frage ob man sich für das richtige Rad entschieden hat?!
> Versteh mich nicht falsch ... ich liebe mein Rune und würde es maximal gegen ein Rune in XL tauschen, aber ich empfinde auch das Spitfire als extrem potent in Bezug auf seine Abfahrtseigenschaften, bei gleichzeitig allgemeintauglicherer Geometrie weshalb ich hier einfach nur zum Spitfire raten kann. Imo ist das Spitfire im Vergleich zum Rune völlig unterbewertet und wäre vermutlich für viele Rune-Käufer die bessere Wahl!


Ich bin das Rune für eine wertige Aussage viel zu wenig gefahren, aber gebe Dir Recht: Wer eher selten in Parks oder derbsten Gelände unterwegs ist sollte mit nem Spitfire locker zurechtkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (30. Dezember 2014)

Nochwas fürs Auge, die neuen Farben und Decals gefallen


----------



## mantra (30. Dezember 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin das Rune für eine wertige Aussage viel zu wenig gefahren, aber gebe Dir Recht: Wer eher selten in Parks oder derbsten Gelände unterwegs ist sollte mit nem Spitfire locker zurechtkommen.


"Zurechtkommen" hört sich so ein bisschen nach Kompromiss an  Ich weiß zwar dass Du es nicht so meinst, aber ich wollte trotzdem noch was dazu sagen...

Ich bin nun in meiner fast 20jährigen Mountainbike Karriere doch schon so einige Räder gefahren und bin doch immer wieder erstaunt wie sich die Räder weiter entwickelt haben und wie unterschiedlich Räder sein können die auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich bis nahezu gleich wirken,
So würde ich z.B. aus heutiger Sicht behaupten dass mein Rune es gut und gerne mit meinem geliebten Turner DHR von vor 10 Jahren aufnehmen kann. Sicherlich würde man den Unterschied im Federweg dann doch merken, aber von Seiten der Geometrie ist so ein extremes Enduro wie das Rune oder auch das GT Sanction einer DH Karre von damals überlegen.
Inzwischen ist es sogar soweit dass ich immer öfter zum Enduro greife wenns in gemäßigtere Parks geht, da es dort einfach mehr Spass macht als meine DH Karre. Das liegt jetzt nicht an meinem DH Rad (Darkside) sondern einfach daran dass ich das Rune eh schon gewöhnt bin, es mit dem Gelände super zurecht kommt und ich somit von Anfang an mehr Spass hab. Hier sei nochmal gesagt, dass mein Rune-Aufbau schon einen ordentlichen Bergabtrimm hat.

So...jetzt kommts...trotz aller Wunder in der Bikeentwicklung der letzten Jahre bleibt auch das geilste Enduro immer ein Kompromiss! So wie mein Rune jetzt ist, möchte damit wohl wirklich keiner einen Alpencross fahren. Sicher...man kann es auch XC tauglicher aufbauen, aber dann möchte ich damit sicherlich nichtmehr 2 Tage die DH-Pisten in Verbier o.Ä. unter die Räder nehmen. Hin und herbauen hab ich Anfangs auch versucht, aber irgendwann nervt das.
Somit sehe ich die Behauptung "Ein Rad für alles" einfach als Schwachsinn an. Jeder Aufbau hat sowas wie ein Kerneinsatzgebiet und mehr oder weniger taugliche Fähigkeiten links und rechts davon.
Bei der Auswahl des Rades sollte man also um seiner eigenen Freude willen ehrlich zu sich selbst sein und dementsprechend ein Rad wählen.
Hier wo ich wohne haben die Berge (Hügel) kaum mehr als 100hm. Die Trail sind meist tretlastig und eng. Nun hat mein Rune einen für mich eher kleinen Rahmen und nicht ganz 64,5° Lenkwinkel. Gewichtsmäßig liegt es etwas über 14kg.
Alles in allem...es macht hier nicht wirklich den Spass mit dem Ding. Da war mein vorheriges Stumpjumper deutlich lustiger zu fahren. Auf den engen und kurzen Trails hat es weniger Körpereinsatz erfordert und war irgendwie verspielter...
Wenns richtig bergab ging, kann es jedoch auf keinen Fall mit dem Rune mithalten,obwohl ich auch mit dem Stumpi mal eine Abfahrt in Leogang gemacht habe. Ging, war aber wirklich kein Spass!
Gut...warum erzähl ich das...leider ist es in meinem aktuellen Leben so, dass ich hier eh kaum noch zum Rad fahren komme. Wenn ich mal Zeit fürs biken finde, dann fahr ich in nen Park oder gleich in die Alpen und dort ist mein Rune einfach die beste Wahl. Somit habe ich mich entschieden den Fokus auf die Bikeausflüge zu legen und gehe dafür (imo deutliche) Kompromisse bei der seltenen Sonntagsrunde ein.
Hätte ich mehr Zeit hier zu fahren, würde ich mindestens über einen anderen Aufbau nachdenken. Evtl sogar über ein anderes Rad.

Hier kommt jetzt das Spitfire ins Spiel. Der Einsatzschwerpunkt liegt einfach "etwas" mehr im Bereich des normalen Lebens. Es ist nen Ticken länger, etwas leichter, hat ein tieferes Innenlager und nen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel (welcher immernoch zu den flacheren am Markt gehört). Alles in Allem ist die Geometrie einfach etwas ausgewogener und der Hinterbau erscheint mir zudem auch etwas wippunanfälliger zu sein. Der Federweg reicht für durchschnittliche Trails massig aus. Selbst in Bikeparks wie Osternohe, Beerfelden, Albstadt o.Ä. würde ich das Rad nicht als deplaziert betrachten.
Ich sags nochmal...das Spitfire wird im allgemeinen höher, weiter, schneller Trend völlig unterschätzt! Vermutlich liegt das an den Federwegsklassen die so feste in den Köpfen der Leute und in den Hochglanzblättchen hängen?! Man kann aber jetzt kein Stumpjumper mit einem Spitfire und kein Specialized Enduro mit nem Rune vergleichen. Vom Fahrverhalten und auch vom Abfahrtspotential wirkt ein Spitfire eher wie ein tiefergelegters Enduro (wobei das Spitfire weniger wippt) und ein Rad wie das Rune gibts bei Specialized überhaupt nicht! Vom Abfahrtspotential ist es am ehesten mit dem Status zu vergleichen.
(Als Referenz für diese Behauptung...Ich habe selber mehrere Generationen des Enduros und des Stumpjumpers besessen.)
Ach ja...Einen weiteren Vorteil hat das Spitfire noch...es ist 150€ billiger.

So...genug Monolog....Fazit: Kauft mehr Spitfire


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Dezember 2014)

es fehlen noch Sattel und Decals, aber hier sind schonmal die ersten Bilder 

Heute Morgen nach Abholung:



und das aktuelle Ergebnis:


----------



## nsc (30. Dezember 2014)

Das Orange knallt gut


----------



## DAKAY (30. Dezember 2014)

Sehr lecker.


----------



## martin82 (31. Dezember 2014)

orange - heiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (31. Dezember 2014)

mantra schrieb:


> "Zurechtkommen" hört sich so ein bisschen nach Kompromiss an  Ich weiß zwar dass Du es nicht so meinst, aber ich wollte trotzdem noch was dazu sagen...
> 
> Ich bin nun in meiner fast 20jährigen Mountainbike Karriere doch schon so einige Räder gefahren und bin doch immer wieder erstaunt wie sich die Räder weiter entwickelt haben und wie unterschiedlich Räder sein können die auf den ersten Blick sehr ähnlich bis nahezu gleich wirken,
> So würde ich z.B. aus heutiger Sicht behaupten dass mein Rune es gut und gerne mit meinem geliebten Turner DHR von vor 10 Jahren aufnehmen kann. Sicherlich würde man den Unterschied im Federweg dann doch merken, aber von Seiten der Geometrie ist so ein extremes Enduro wie das Rune oder auch das GT Sanction einer DH Karre von damals überlegen.
> ...


 
Schöner Beitrag. Ich überlege schon seit längerem mein 160mm Enduro gegen ein Spitfire einzutauschen. Es fehlt nur das nötige Kleingeld. Das einzige was mich noch zweifeln lässt ist das Gewicht. Ich würde da wohl kein Gramm einsparen gegenüber meinem aktuellen Enduro.


----------



## Mr.A (31. Dezember 2014)

das was du schreibst trifft es schon ziemlich genau mantra. In meiner Gegend sind die Berge auch Hügel,und es geht ständig bergauf/bergab.Da ist das Spitfire nahezu perfekt,ich behaupte sogar ein Spitfire " light" mit gleichem Hinterbau und nur 120-130mm FW wäre noch reizvoller.

Würde ich jedoch in Südtirol wohnen, wo man für die Hausrunde halt 1x 800 HM hochkurbelt und dann Spass hat, hätte ich vllt doch eher ein Rune, denk mal beim statisch auf der Schotterpiste hochkurbeln gäbe es kaum einen Unterschied.

Ein bike für alles finde ich auch einen argen Kompromiss ( hatte ich auch schon vor ). Würde daher auch immer , bevor ich mir ein 6T€+ Enduro
ala Nomad C aufbaue,lieber 2  günstigere aufbauen, Trailbike + Parbbike in meinem Fall.
Den Gedanken mit dem Spitfire nach Beerfelden zu gehen hatte ich auch schon, meistens war ich dann zu faul robustere reifen draufzumachen...aber ich denke das wird nächstes Jahr getestet


----------



## pro-wheels (31. Dezember 2014)

Mr.A schrieb:


> das was du schreibst trifft es schon ziemlich genau mantra. In meiner Gegend sind die Berge auch Hügel,und es geht ständig bergauf/bergab.Da ist das Spitfire nahezu perfekt,ich behaupte sogar ein Spitfire " light" mit gleichem Hinterbau und nur 120-130mm FW wäre noch reizvoller.
> 
> Würde ich jedoch in Südtirol wohnen, wo man für die Hausrunde halt 1x 800 HM hochkurbelt und dann Spass hat, hätte ich vllt doch eher ein Rune, denk mal beim statisch auf der Schotterpiste hochkurbeln gäbe es kaum einen Unterschied.
> 
> ...




Das Spitfire kann ohne Probleme um 12,5 KG aufgebaut werden, trotz des 3,3 kg Rahmengewichts.
Ich selbst bin letzes Jahr das Spitfire in diversen Parks gefahren, darunter Saalbach, Leogang, Wildbad.....und eben auch Beerfelden.
Beerfelden ist überhaupt kein Problem für das Spitfire....in Wildbad / Leogang kommt es jedoch klar an seine Grenzen


----------



## rappelkiste (31. Dezember 2014)

12,5 kg...dann aber nur 1fach, ohne DBair, ohne Dropper und mit richtig Geldeinsatz 
Mein Spitfire war schon recht leicht aufgebaut für den diesjährigen AX und da lag ich bei 2fach bei 13,2kg. 

Aber egal - man muss einfach sagen dass das KS funktioniert  Da ist Banshee ein richtiger Wurf gelungen. 
Ich bin gespannt was sie sich in Zukunft einfallen lassen 

Meine Wunschliste fürs 201x Spitfire:
- Hauptrahmen aus Plastik (wird leider nie kommen)
- Tretlager 5mm tiefer und damit konsequenter auf 650B ausgelegt
- Kettenstrebe "höher legen" damit man vernünftig Kettenführungen bei 2fach montieren kann
- fixe Ausfallenden (sehr unwahrscheinlich da es nicht zur Marke passt)
- wenn schon keine fixen Ausfaller dann bitte @BommelMaster PM7 in leicht anbieten! Damit spart man richtig was.
- Trotz des Erfolges der Bikes nach Möglichkeit nicht zu sehr an der Preisschraube drehen

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und eine verletzungsfreie Saison 15


----------



## NoStyle (31. Dezember 2014)

mantra schrieb:


> ....Fazit: Kauft mehr Spitfire


Blasphemie!!! Und das im Rune-Thread ... hahaaaa 


mantra schrieb:


> "Zurechtkommen" hört sich so ein bisschen nach Kompromiss an  Ich weiß zwar dass Du es nicht so meinst, aber ich wollte trotzdem noch was dazu sagen...


Natürlich meine ich keinen "Kompromiss". 
Das Spitfire ist mehr als genug Bike, zumindest für mich. Die 140mm KS-Link nebst Enduro-Geo taugen auch für sehr rumpelige oder sprunglastige Trails und wenn ich etwas nicht fahren kann liegt es sicher nicht am Bike! 
Wenn ich mich auf meinen Home-Trails umschaue scheint die Mehrheit aber lieber "overbiked" anstatt "undergunned" unterwegs zu sein. Den Wunsch nach ordentlich Reserven kann ich gut nachvollziehen und ist völlig in Ordnung. Mein Bedürfnis hat sich durch das Wildcard stark verändert und das Spitfire bedient das sehr gut!
Ansonsten: Sehr guter Beitrag und ich bin ganz bei Dir! 



Mr.A schrieb:


> das was du schreibst trifft es schon ziemlich genau mantra. In meiner Gegend sind die Berge auch Hügel,und es geht ständig bergauf/bergab.Da ist das Spitfire nahezu perfekt,ich behaupte sogar ein Spitfire " light" mit gleichem Hinterbau und nur 120-130mm FW wäre noch reizvoller ...


Interessanter Aspekt! Ich meine die 140mm KS-Link sind kinematisch klasse gemacht und funktionieren auch mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfer-Setups. Hätte das Spitfire aber noch die 127mm FW des Vorgängers wäre ich auch nicht böse drum! 



pro-wheels schrieb:


> ... Ich selbst bin letzes Jahr das Spitfire in diversen Parks gefahren, darunter Saalbach, Leogang, Wildbad.....und eben auch Beerfelden.
> Beerfelden ist überhaupt kein Problem für das Spitfire....in Wildbad / Leogang kommt es jedoch klar an seine Grenzen


Mit meinem Wildcard (127mm FW hinten) war ich z.B. in Warstein, Winterberg, Bischofsmais, Albstadt oder Hindelang. Teilweise sogar mit "nur" 140mm FW an der Gabel. Das würde ich alles schmerzfrei auch mit dem Spitfire fahren und hoffentlich schaffe ich es 2015 wieder verstärkt in diverse Bikeparks.

Apropo 2015: Wünsche der Banshee-Gemeinde einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## nsc (31. Dezember 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Apropo 2015: Wünsche der Banshee-Gemeinde einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


Danke gleichfalls, guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr Banshee-Riders!


----------



## pro-wheels (31. Dezember 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> 12,5 kg...dann aber nur 1fach, ohne DBair, ohne Dropper und mit richtig Geldeinsatz



Nicht wirklich... Spitfire raw medium - inkl DBair, Reverb, Sram x01.. Flow / Tune LRS - Schlauchlos 12,58 kg ohne Pedalen

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2014)

Klingt gut, aber ohne Pedale ?


----------



## Caese (31. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ohne Pedale ?


nichts, was ein wenig ducttape nicht ersetzen könnte!


----------



## mantra (31. Dezember 2014)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich... Spitfire raw medium - inkl DBair, Reverb, Sram x01.. Flow / Tune LRS - Schlauchlos 12,58 kg ohne Pedalen
> 
> Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!



X01 und Tune LRS sind ja nicht gerade Schnäppchen. Dann noch Pedale dazu und etwas gerundet und schon sinds 13kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (31. Dezember 2014)

Heute kam mein Rahmen. Hätte erst am 02. damit gerechnet.
Die Farbe ist definitiv der Knaller.

Vielen Dank @pro-wheels bzw Komking für den reibungslosen Ablauf und die Geduld bei der Beantwortung meiner vielen Fragen 
Absolut zu empfehlen!





Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## sirios (31. Dezember 2014)

Wir waren gestern auch einen in Orange abholen. Schön dass du zufrieden bist und ich keine auf die Ohren bekomme . 

Find die Neonfarben auch einfach richtig gut .  Viel Spaß damit!

Hier mal noch meins allerdings in grün


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2014)

Saugut, das Orange !
Ausfallenden bitte auf low !

Ein Banshee Meeting wäre mal was !

Guten Rutsch allerseits !


----------



## culoduro (31. Dezember 2014)

Banshee Meeting klingt gut.  Fürs Chiemgau kann ich den Guide machen... 

Guten Rutsch allerseits!


----------



## gunznoc (31. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Saugut, das Orange !
> Ausfallenden bitte auf low !
> 
> Ein Banshee Meeting wäre mal was !
> ...



Jau. Wird noch gemacht. War nur das erste hastige zusammen stecken 
Und bei den mittleren kann man sich nicht verfriemeln 

Meeting klingt gut 
Ist nämlich ne allzeit nette Runde hier ohne das forentypische Dummgesülze


----------



## Downhillalex02 (31. Dezember 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Rahmen. Hätte erst am 02. damit gerechnet.
> Die Farbe ist definitiv der Knaller.
> 
> Vielen Dank @pro-wheels bzw Komking für den reibungslosen Ablauf und die Geduld bei der Beantwortung meiner vielen Fragen
> ...



schaut ja gut aus 
das grüne sah aber auch live sehr lecker aus
bist du mit der Verarbeitung zufrieden ?


----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2014)

Hehe...bei Santa kann sie ja nicht so toll sein, sonst hättest du es ja schon längst aufgebaut !


----------



## Downhillalex02 (1. Januar 2015)

haha 

naja es gibt überall hier und da mal was zu meckern ... gell

aber es liegt wohl eher an der fehlenden Kohle und den ebenfalls dadurch fehlenden Teilen 

frohes Neues


----------



## san_andreas (1. Januar 2015)

Danke !

Hast du vom Bronson alles verkauft, dass noch Teile fehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (1. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hehe...bei Santa kann sie ja nicht so toll sein, sonst hättest du es ja schon längst aufgebaut !



Das ganze Rad scheint nicht soo toll zu sein, der Bikemarkt ist überhäuft von Nomads.
Komm ich irgendwie nicht mit klar 3600€ fürs Kit und nach ein paar Wochen schon wieder verkaufen( nur 2 Touren keine Kratzer blabla)
und im Forum posten, bestes Rad ever.....
Und draußen im Wald seh ich kein einziges, nur dreckige Canyon/Radon/YT
Ein Schelm wer böses denkt, sorry aber hübsch anzuschauen isses trotzdem....

Frohes Neues


----------



## Downhillalex02 (1. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Hast du vom Bronson alles verkauft, dass noch Teile fehlen ?



gehört hier zwar nicht hin aber um deine Frage zu beantworten
Soweit habe ich fast alles verkauft was ich wollte.

Den Monarch + habe ich auch gleich aus dem Nomad verkauft.
Sowie Kurbel und Sattelstütze da im Nomad ja 31.6 statt 30.9

somit fehlen mir noch Dämpfer , Kurbel und eine Stütze
ach und die Saint Bremsen tausche ich auch noch gegen xtr

Da die meiste Kohle jetzt in die neue 36 ging hängt es jetzt etwas 
aber es wird.

und zu Thema Nomad im BM
Ja ich finde es ja auch erstaunlich ... bei mir bleibt es , ich wüsste nicht welches Bike das Nomad bei mir ersetzen sollte 

so und nun wieder Banshee


----------



## nullstein (1. Januar 2015)

Das Orange kommt wirklich verdammt gut. Auch die dezenteren Decals sind klasse!
Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Lackqualität deutlich besser ist, als beim 14er in grün.

Mein Fazit nach 4 Monaten Rune:
Aktuell DAS perfekte Rad für mich. Der Hinterbau arbeitet zusammen mit dem DB Air traumhaft. Der Radstand gepaart mit dem flachen LW bietet enorme Laufruhe. Und die flache Front hilft extrem dabei immer genügend Druck auf dem VR zu haben.


----------



## NoStyle (1. Januar 2015)

rallleb schrieb:


> Das ganze Rad scheint nicht soo toll zu sein, der Bikemarkt ist überhäuft von Nomads.
> Komm ich irgendwie nicht mit klar 3600€ fürs Kit und nach ein paar Wochen schon wieder verkaufen( nur 2 Touren keine Kratzer blabla)
> und im Forum posten, bestes Rad ever.....
> Und draußen im Wald seh ich kein einziges, nur dreckige Canyon/Radon/YT
> Ein Schelm wer böses denkt, sorry aber hübsch anzuschauen isses trotzdem....


Hmmm ... sehr spekulativ ob das Nomad nun toll ist oder nicht. Dazu gibt es hier im Forum mehr als genug Vielwechsler, sei es Rahmen oder Komplett-Bike. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle und wer kann der soll! Ich vermute mal eher die Leute übernehmen sich finanziell recht fix - bei dem Rahmenpreis auch nicht wirklich überraschend ...


----------



## Downhillalex02 (1. Januar 2015)

^^Naja man sollte sich nur das kaufen was man selbst kaufen kann und was auch finanziell machbar ist

So zumindest bei mir


----------



## NoStyle (1. Januar 2015)

Ist bei mir nicht anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm ... sehr spekulativ ob das Nomad nun toll ist oder nicht. Dazu gibt es hier im Forum mehr als genug Vielwechsler, sei es Rahmen oder Komplett-Bike. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle und wer kann der soll! Ich vermute mal eher die Leute übernehmen sich finanziell recht fix - bei dem Rahmenpreis auch nicht wirklich überraschend ...



....und dann gibt's noch die, die sich den Sport eigentlich auch nicht leisten können, aber Edelteile fahren wollen und einem unverschämte Angebote im Markt machen.


----------



## kopis (2. Januar 2015)

Verkauft !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kopis (2. Januar 2015)

...und auch Verkauft !!!


----------



## culoduro (2. Januar 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> und 2 Ersatz Schaltaugen habe ich auch noch da! Wer was braucht einfach PM an mich ;-)



Wenn die oben schon die Pedale mit Ducttape ersetzen, sollte das mit der Hinterradaufhängung eigentlich auch funktionieren...


----------



## biker123456 (2. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der CC DB CS schon von Haus aus die empfohlenen Einstellungen von Banshee aufweist?? Will morgen endlich meins aufbauen und wenn alles von den Einstellungen passt vllt. gleich mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## grey (2. Januar 2015)

Meiner war am darkside irgendwie eingestellt, woher sollen die auch im Werk denn wissen wieviel du wiegst usw.
Stell zuhause ein grobes setup nach herstellerangaben ein und nimm das zeug für den dämpfer bei den ersten Ausfahrten mit.


----------



## biker123456 (2. Januar 2015)

ist klar, dass ich den Luftdruck anpassen muss .. hät ja sein können das sie die 2 Umdrehungen bzw. 11 Klicks der einzelnen Druck und Zugstufen schon eingestellt haben (Angaben Banshee) ... dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich das Radl morgen schnell aber ordentlich aufgebaut bekomme


----------



## grey (2. Januar 2015)

Der basetune ist, egal ob zufällig voreingestellt oder nicht, nur ein akzeptables ausgangssetup.
Ich würde es zuhause selbst auf base einstellen, dann weißt du was wirklich eingestellt ist, dann bei den folgenden ausfahrten laufend anpassen.

Wird kaum daran scheitern, ob sie 4 einsteller jetzt so oder so eingestellt sind ab werk.


----------



## culoduro (2. Januar 2015)

Meiner war nicht eingestellt auf den base tune...
Falls der Dämpfer nicht im Rahmen montiert ist, machs vor dem Montieren...


----------



## kopis (2. Januar 2015)

jetzt auch hier zu finden ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/518563-banshee-ausfallenden-rune-v2-spitfire-prime-26-142x12mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (3. Januar 2015)

Aufbau kann losgehen!


----------



## ooib (3. Januar 2015)

Viel Spass, bin auf das Ergebnis gesannt! Bilder dann bitte!


----------



## biker123456 (3. Januar 2015)

erste Bilder kommen heute noch!


----------



## NoStyle (3. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der CC DB CS schon von Haus aus die empfohlenen Einstellungen von Banshee aufweist?? Will morgen endlich meins aufbauen und wenn alles von den Einstellungen passt vllt. gleich mal ne Runde drehen


Nein, normaler Weise kommt der CCDB in einer neutralen Werkseinstellung. Diese entspricht nicht dem von Banshee empfohlenen Base-Tune!
Die Werkseinstellung ist:
HSC + HSR 2 von 4 Klicks
LSC + LSR 12 von 25 Klicks

Gut möglich dass im CCDB CS schon Volume-Reducer-Spacer montiert und für weiteres Tuning zusätzliche beigelegt sind. Aber den eigentlichen "Tune" (= Dämpfereinstellung), sowie Luftdruck und SAG, musst Du noch vornehmen.


----------



## sirios (3. Januar 2015)

Also bei mir kann ich bei LSR und LSC maximal 20 Klicks zählen. Kommt ihr wirklich auf die 25 wie es im Manual steht?


----------



## R.C. (3. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nein, normaler Weise kommt der CCDB in einer neutralen Werkseinstellung. Diese entspricht nicht dem von Banshee empfohlenen Base-Tune!
> Die Werkseinstellung ist:
> HSC + HSR 2 von 4 Klicks
> LSC + LSR 12 von 25 Klicks



Wobei das bei einem Rune jeweils 1 Klick mehr Lowspeed als beim Base-Tune waere.
Highspeed gibt's uebrigens keine Klicks, sondern Umdrehungen.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Januar 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wobei das bei einem Rune jeweils 1 Klick mehr Lowspeed als beim Base-Tune waere.
> Highspeed gibt's uebrigens keine Klicks, sondern Umdrehungen.


Stimmt, HS sind Umdrehungen!
Ich habe ein Spitfire, mit regulärem CCDB und der Unterschied zwischen Werks- und Base-Tune war ebenfalls hauptsächlich LSC +LSR ...


----------



## gunznoc (3. Januar 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Also bei mir kann ich bei LSR und LSC maximal 20 Klicks zählen. Kommt ihr wirklich auf die 25 wie es im Manual steht?


Ist bei mir genauso. 20-22 Klicks maximal

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## biker123456 (3. Januar 2015)

bei mir sind es maximal 22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (3. Januar 2015)

Hab heute mal nach etlichen Schneeausfahrten die Lager von meinem Spitti freigelegt und schön eingefettet/nachgefettet, die Lagerabdeckungen sind ja leider nicht so der Hit, etwas enttäuschend...

Das war sogar beim Cube Hanzz besser gelöst


----------



## biker123456 (4. Januar 2015)

Das mit den lagerabdeckungen ist mir heute am Rune auch aufgefallen..  werden mir zwar einen schönen Spritzschutz basteln .. aber alles kann man natürlich nicht abdecken können ..


----------



## biker123456 (4. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist es endlich soweit - mein 2015er Rune :













Spritzschutz




umgebauter Shimano Saint 810er Shifter für Kind Shock LEV (Sperrklinken und Hebel entfernt)


----------



## gunznoc (4. Januar 2015)

Sehr schick. Alle Teile haben das selbe Grün vom Ton her.
Ist echt gut geworden 

Haste auch schon ein Gewicht? 

Gruß
Niklas

PS: Damit es keine Scheuerstellen gibt, würde ich die Bremsleitung und die Außenhülle der Schaltung anders befestigen. 
Den Kabelbinder am Rahmen belassen und an diesem als Schlaufe oder Führungen einen zweite Kabelbinder, welcher die Leitung führt. 
Wurde hier im Forum auch schonmal diskutiert.


----------



## biker123456 (4. Januar 2015)

ja, die Grüntöne passen 100% - habe ja ach lange gesucht!  Sogar die Bowdenzugkappe am Schaltwerk passt vom Grünton 

Alle Teile einzeln mit Küchenwaage gewogen: 14,786kg
Gesamtrad mit Personenwaage: 14,8kg


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. Januar 2015)

schaut gut aus aber willst du mit dem Bike so auch bergauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (4. Januar 2015)

da wir hier nicht soo die krassen Anstiege haben, werde ich schon mit der 1:1 Übersetzung (ging bei meinem Trek Remedy auch perfekt) und dem Rest noch gut klar kommen ..


----------



## biker123456 (4. Januar 2015)

.. bin grade mal eine kleine Runde gerollt und muss sagen, dass ich jetzt schon von dem Rad beeindruckt bin! Schöne Geometrie und der Dämpfer scheint echt was herzumachen .. dieser muss natürlich noch demnächst mal richtig rengenommen und dann eingestellt werden  Erstes Resume: TOP!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (4. Januar 2015)

mir gefällt dein Aufbau, ich bin zwar eig. kein fan von so viel grün aber hier wirkt es stimmig 
viel spass !


----------



## MK_79 (4. Januar 2015)

@biker123456 

Sehr schönes und stimmiges Rune, viel Spaß damit. Gute Sache


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2015)

Farblich nicht meins, aber guter Aufbau !
Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## victor_8298 (4. Januar 2015)

Muss man am tretlager bei 1x11 noch einen spacer für die richtige kettenlinie verbauen ?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2015)

Welche Kurbel / welches Lager ?


----------



## victor_8298 (4. Januar 2015)

raceface sixc cinch bsa 30 lager


----------



## san_andreas (4. Januar 2015)

Was sagt das Manual ?


----------



## gunznoc (4. Januar 2015)

Bei meiner Race Face Next SL mit passendem Lager kam auf jede Seite ein Spacer. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## victor_8298 (4. Januar 2015)

Wie viel mm ? von denen die dabei sind ?


----------



## gunznoc (4. Januar 2015)

Quatsch. Falsch
Antriebsseite ein Spacer und fertig. 

Ich bin nach dieser beiliegenden Anleitung vorgegangen:
http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/BB_BSA30_Installation_Guide.pdf

Wieviel mm? Die drei waren von der Dicke alle gleich. Glaube 2,5 mm haben die. Kann ich morgen nachmessen. 

Gruß


----------



## victor_8298 (5. Januar 2015)

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## pro-wheels (5. Januar 2015)

victor_8298 schrieb:


> Muss man am tretlager bei 1x11 noch einen spacer für die richtige kettenlinie verbauen ?


Nein nur den einen an der antriebsseite


----------



## rattinio_ks (6. Januar 2015)

Habs im anderen Thread schon gefragt. Habt ihr Probleme mit der Optik der scharfen Kanten des Stabi-Blechs und/oder mit dem Lack?
http://www.cycleholix.de/2014/05/banshee-rune-v2/


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2015)

Nein ! Greifst du von unten ins Gusset ?


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2015)

Probleme, vor allem optischer Art, habe ich mit den Blechen nicht. Sie sorgen für einen sehr eigenständig Look. Allerdings sind sie tatsächlich recht scharfkantig und hätte man das durch runde oder hydroformierte Rohre gelöst, wäre ich nicht böse drum.
Ich habe einen anodisierten Rahmen, deshalb habe ich keinerlei Lack-Probleme.

PS: Guter und aufschlussreicher Test by the Way ...


----------



## R.C. (6. Januar 2015)

Bei den schoenen  Rahmengroessen kann man eh nicht unter das Gusset greifen.

Die echten 'Probleme' des Rahmens sind die suboptimale Zugverlegung vom Unterrohr zur Wippe und die die weit nach unten gezogene Kettenstrebe, die Probleme mit manchen Kettenfuehrungen macht. 

Zum Test: wer ein Rune mit 27.5er Reifen und mittlerer Stellung, also knapp 36cm Tretlagerhoehe, testet, sollte man nicht allzu ernst nehmen.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2015)

Was ist das für ein Problem mit den Zügen ?

Wenn man die Züge passend gebogen verlegt und an der Strebe die flauschige Seite von Klett anbringt, sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (6. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Problem mit den Zügen ?
> 
> Wenn man die Züge passend gebogen verlegt und an der Strebe die flauschige Seite von Klett anbringt, sehe ich kein Problem.



Jetzt hab' ich eh schon Problem in Anfuehrungsstrichen gesetzt und von suboptimal geschrieben. Sie scheuern halt - was _mir_ aber wurscht ist


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> ...Zum Test: wer ein Rune mit 27.5er Reifen und mittlerer Stellung, also knapp 36cm Tretlagerhoehe, testet, sollte man nicht allzu ernst nehmen.


Puh ... was für ein Wahnsinn dass einige von uns die umfahrbar stelzigen 38 bis 40cm Tretlagerhöhen und 68 bis 70 Grad Lenkwinkel früherer Tage, die übrigens noch gar nicht soooo lange her sind, überhaupt überlebt haben ...


----------



## rattinio_ks (6. Januar 2015)

[Zum Test: wer ein Rune mit 27.5er Reifen und mittlerer Stellung, also knapp 36cm Tretlagerhoehe, testet, sollte man nicht allzu ernst nehmen.[/QUOTE]

Wie meinste das? Das Bike wird zu hochbeinig?


----------



## R.C. (6. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Puh ... was für ein Wahnsinn dass einige von uns die umfahrbar stelzigen 38 bis 40cm Tretlagerhöhen und 68 bis 70 Grad Lenkwinkel früherer Tage, die übrigens noch gar nicht soooo lange her sind, überhaupt überlebt haben ...



Ein hohes Tretlager mit einem steilen Lenkwinkel geht ja noch (als Extrem ist's dann ein Trialer oder BMX), aber ein sehr flacher Lenkwinkel mit einem hohen Tretlager ...



rattinio_ks schrieb:


> Wie meinste das? Das Bike wird zu hochbeinig?



Ja. Mir ist's in der tiefen Einstellung mit 27.5er schon zu hoch. Es soll ja Leute geben, denen sowas gefaellt, nur sind die nicht besoners repraesentativ fuer den normalen Einsatz von einem Rune.


----------



## rattinio_ks (6. Januar 2015)

Kapiert und zugestimmt.


----------



## chiefrock (6. Januar 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ja. Mir ist's in der tiefen Einstellung mit 27.5er schon zu hoch. Es soll ja Leute geben, denen sowas gefaellt, nur sind die nicht besoners repraesentativ fuer den normalen Einsatz von einem Rune.



Ok... jetzt bin ich aber neugierig geworden. In wie fern "nicht besoners repraesentativ fuer den normalen Einsatz von einem Rune" ?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (6. Januar 2015)

chiefrock schrieb:


> In wie fern "nicht besoners repraesentativ fuer den normalen Einsatz von einem Rune" ?



Das 'sowas' bezog sich auf 27.5 in der mittleren Position (Tretlager einen knappen cm hoeher), du brauchst dich also nicht angesprochen zu fuehlen. Mit 26" gefaellt's mir trotzdem deutlich besser, auch in der mittleren Position (also mit nur geringfuegig niedrigerem Tretlager als bei 27.5 in der tiefsten).


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2015)

Kleine Ugrades und Umbau auf Original Spider / Kettenblatt mit richtiger Kettenlinie:


----------



## gunznoc (6. Januar 2015)

Hast du die Griffe absichtlich so rum montiert?
Ich hatte die auch mal und bin der Meinung, dass die andersrum (rechts<->links) gehören. 
Da dann das "Sägezahnprofil" so sitzt, dass man besseren Halt haben sollte. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2015)

Hast wohl recht...das kommt dabei raus, wenn die Frau beim Schrauben anruft.

Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass Sram XX1 Kurbel plus Sram GXP Innenlager definitiv nicht mit dem AbsoluteBlack Kettenblatt zusammenpassen. Die Kettenlinie ist damit gut 4-5mm nach außen versetzt.


----------



## gunznoc (6. Januar 2015)

Sowas kann passieren 

4-5 mm sind echt viel. Glaube original ist die Kettenlinie bei 49,5 mm. 
Bei der Face Face mit DM Blatt wohl bei 51. 

Mal schauen wie gut das klappt.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2015)

Das passt ja, der mm spielt kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Maxed (10. Januar 2015)

Kennt evtl. jemand den Farbcode vom blauen Spitti/Rune 2014? Hab schon einige Abplatzer und würde gern ausbessern. RAL 5012 Lichtblau ist leider zu hell


----------



## svenson69 (10. Januar 2015)

Selfmadespritzschutz











Mal gespannt ob sich der Aufwand auch gelohnt hat!


----------



## flouing (10. Januar 2015)

Servus zusammen.
Hier mein Rune in der für mich finalen Version.


----------



## biker123456 (10. Januar 2015)

.. mich würde dann mal ein Bericht von der Movelock ( 170er?) und dem Vivid interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flouing (11. Januar 2015)

Ganz final noch nicht, die Kabelbinder an der Moveloc werden noch gegen Aluklebehalter ersetzt ;-).
Der neue RADR Käfig für die saint von oneup ist mittlerweile auch verbaut. 
Zur Moveloc 200 kann ich nur eines sagen, sie ist wirklich der hammer.
Hatte vorher ne Reverb Stealth 125mm welche ich oft in sehr steilen technischen passagen noch von Hand absenken musste.
Das beste ist aber das die Moveloc in 5 min komplett zerlegt ist. 
Zum vivid air. 
Der Dämpfer ist zum vorher verbauten monarch plus debonair schon noch ne Steigerung bei der anfahrtsperformance. 
Der monarch war auch sehr sehr gut, aber der vivid ist bergab einfach noch besser.
Bergauf einfach 5 Klicks compression zu (sogar auf dem bike bedienbar) und das Rune klettert 1A.
Vergleich zum ccdb air hab ich allerdings nicht, werden aber auf dem selben Level sein.


----------



## biker123456 (11. Januar 2015)

flouing schrieb:


> Der neue RADR Käfig für die saint von oneup ist mittlerweile auch verbaut.


Was hast du für ein Ritzel hinten drauf - 40T oder 42T?


----------



## longsome (11. Januar 2015)

Weiß jemand wer der Importeur von Banshee ist?
Danke


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2015)

Everyday26.de


----------



## mfux (11. Januar 2015)

Gibts bei Banshee ne Grössentabelle? Wobei ich wahrscheinlich wiedermal genau zw. S& M liegen werde...
Mfg


----------



## victor_8298 (11. Januar 2015)

Everyday26 ist der deutsche importeur


----------



## flouing (11. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Ritzel hinten drauf - 40T oder 42T?


Absolutblack 28-40 Kassetten Adapter.
Die Produktbeschreibung von oneup mit der dramatischen Verbesserung der schaltperformence hielt ich für nen Werbeslogan aber es ist ein enormer unterschied. Mit dem RADR Käfig ist 1x10 ein Traum


----------



## biker123456 (11. Januar 2015)

ok, schön zu hören .. eigtl. wollte ich mal ein 40T mit dem normalen Shimano SS Käfig probieren .. hast du damit Erfahrungen gemacht oder sofort auf RADr umgebaut? Soll wohl auch funktionieren ..


----------



## flouing (11. Januar 2015)

Bin vorher 6 Monate ein saint Schaltwerk  in freeride position auf die selbe Kombination gefahren und es ging. 
Aber mehr auch nicht. 
Die ca 50 € für den zweiteiligen RADR Käfig sind super investiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (11. Januar 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Gibts bei Banshee ne Grössentabelle? Wobei ich wahrscheinlich wiedermal genau zw. S& M liegen werde...
> Mfg



Wie groß bist du den? Ist bei mir auch immer so.


----------



## R.C. (11. Januar 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Gibts bei Banshee ne Grössentabelle? Wobei ich wahrscheinlich wiedermal genau zw. S& M liegen werde...



'Geometry' und die Zeile 'To Fit Rider Height' http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2015)

@mfux : dann nimm' m mit einem kurzen Vorbau.


----------



## longsome (11. Januar 2015)

danke san_andreas!
auch wenns ein banshee thread ist... bin gerade am grübeln ob ein meta sx oder banshee rune. was meint ihr?


----------



## sausebraus125 (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo, durfte gestern mein erstes Banshee abholen und heute zur ersten Kurztestfahrt ausführen! Was soll ich sagen: Einfach Hammer!!!
Vor lautet Begeisterung muss ich wenigstens ein mäßiges Handybild hinterlassen. Wenn die lev und noch ein bisschen Hope verbaut ist, gibts was qualitativ hochwertigeres!
Vielen Dank übrigens an den tollen Service von Sven von komking!!!


----------



## mfux (11. Januar 2015)

Also, ich bin 170 mit eher kurzen Haxn. Laut Banshee nimmt man bis 170 S, ab 170 M. )
Da ich mir bald mal n Spitfire als Aggro-Tourenbike aufbauen will, GrösseM mit nem 30-40er Vorbau... 
Eher 26( wär mir lieber) oder 650B?
Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWayFredi (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo
wo kann ich den radar käfig für das saint schaltwerk von oneup bestellen, habe nur etwas in der Schweiz gefunden. Danke in voraus ;-)


----------



## R.C. (11. Januar 2015)

NoWayFredi schrieb:


> wo kann ich den radar käfig für das saint schaltwerk von oneup bestellen, habe nur etwas in der Schweiz gefunden. Danke in voraus ;-)



Bei Une-Up direkt: http://int.oneupcomponents.com/products/radr-cage


----------



## Mr.A (11. Januar 2015)

@mfux 
bei 1,70 nimm M mit 45er Vorbau.So hab ich's bei 1,72 + eher kurze Beine auch.Passt perfekt!


----------



## Caese (11. Januar 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Selfmadespritzschutz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das darf doch nicht einfach übergangen werden:

Nice! Wie gemacht?


----------



## svenson69 (11. Januar 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> das darf doch nicht einfach übergangen werden:
> 
> Nice! Wie gemacht?


Ich habe einen Eimer genommen,einen Streifen zurecht geschnitten,angepasst und mit Carbonfolie beklebt.Dann ein paar löcher für die Kabelbinder gebohrt,dazu noch den Bansheeschriftzug und fertig


----------



## iceis (11. Januar 2015)

ich dacht schon du hast extra was laminiert, hab auch nen eimer genommen (1 euro), sonen schwarzen glaub aus PP


----------



## MK_79 (11. Januar 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Eimer genommen,einen Streifen zurecht geschnitten,angepasst und mit Carbonfolie beklebt.Dann ein paar löcher für die Kabelbinder gebohrt,dazu noch den Bansheeschriftzug und fertig




..... Sieht aber wirklich wie laminiert aus.

Warum hast du den so hoch gemacht?


----------



## nullstein (11. Januar 2015)

longsome schrieb:


> danke san_andreas!
> auch wenns ein banshee thread ist... bin gerade am grübeln ob ein meta sx oder banshee rune. was meint ihr?



Ich würde dir klar zum Rune raten. Vor dem Rune bin ich ein Meta AM V3 gefahren. Ein sehr gutes AM. Auch wenn es nur das AM und nicht das SX bei mir war, so kann man dennoch folgende Nachteile gegenüber dem Rune festhalten.
1) Züge scheuern im Steuerrohr am Schaft (nur bei tapered)
2) Pressfit Innenlager
3) Hinterbau kommt mit dem des Rune nicht mit
4) in L ein sehr langes Sitzrohr (490mm)

Mit dem Rune bin ich nun (vorerst) wunschlos glücklich. Mit dem Meta ging alles, was nun mit dem Rune auch geht. Das Rune gibt mir aber ein besseres Gefühl dabei.


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2015)

Tach Männer,
bin seit längerem mal wieder hier unterwegs, habe über Weihnachten ein bisschen umgebaut und mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht.
Hab jetzt eine Reverb Stealth mit 420/125mm, da die Vecnum Moveloc de facto immer noch unlieferbar ist, und habe mir einen Satz Laufräder bestellt mit der Ryde Edge 28 und Hope Pro 2 Naben, damit ich den Satz mit der Flow in mein Carbon-Allmountain stecken kann.

Immer mehr fällt mir auf, dass ich wohl besser ein XL bestellt hätte. Besonders nachdem ich den Sattel mit der Reverb auf eine kletteroptimale Höhe bringen kann, fällt mir um so mehr auf wie tief die Front ist und wie kurz das Oberrohr im Verhältnis dazu.

Wenn jemand das umgekehrte Problem hat (XL und möchte lieber L), dann bitte mal melden. Gleiche Farbe wäre schon geil, und CCDB müsste auch sein (oder Wertausgleich). 2014er Rahmen mit Stealth-Bohrung wäre auch wichtig.

Ansonsten werde ich mal versuchen mit einem Lenker mit mehr Rise die Front etwas hoch zu bringen, und die Ausfallenden hinten wieder auf low zu stellen.


----------



## culoduro (12. Januar 2015)

Da hänge ich mich mal dran...  Weiß auch gerne auf einen XL Rahmen gehen.  
Farbe egal, am liebsten stealth,  Dämpfer gerne auch Float X...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2015)

Ey... Ich war aber zuerst da


----------



## culoduro (12. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss ich weiss...

Aber Du möchtest ja gerne einen Grünen mit CCDB... und ich kann dann einen schwarzen oder silbernen mit Fox nehmen


----------



## culoduro (12. Januar 2015)

Übrigens: wenn Du die Ausfallenden wieder auf LOW stellst, müsste das Oberrohr eher noch kürzer werden...
Ich hatte auch noch den Lenker soweit wie sinnvoll nach vorne gedreht, damit ist der Reach auch ein bisschen länger...


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich dachte eher: Heck tiefer, damit Front automatisch höher. Könnte ja dann am Vorbau wieder 20 mm drauf geben.


----------



## ooib (12. Januar 2015)

Heck Tiefer (durch Flipchips)  =  Tretlager tiefer  =  Front gefühlt höher, Reach aber kürzer
Mehr Spacer  =  Höher, aber durch den Lenkwinkel Lenker weiter hinten  =  "Reach" kürzer
Längere Gabel  =  Höher  =  Reach kürzer (Umkehrschluss natürlich auch)
Längerer Vorbau  =  Durch den Lenkwinkel "höher"  =  "Reach" länger = Positionsverlagerung

Der Reach wird aber eigentlich eh am Rahmen gemessen. Der Vorbau sollte je nach Geo, Empfinden und Vorlieben gekauft werden.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn was falsch oder inkorrekt geschrieben ist! 

Gruss


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2015)

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Erläuterungen, geometrisch ist das alles sinnvoll. Durch die 20 mm am Heck habe ich was, 1° Lenkwinkel flacher? Das kann im Reach höchstens 10 mm ausmachen (bin zu faul es auszurechnen).
Der XL-Rahmen ist laut Banshee 25 mm länger. Ob ich da nicht mit 20 mm mehr Vorbau und Riser annähernd das Gleiche erreichen kann?

Mein Plan falls es mit dem XL-Rahmen nichts wird ist: Ein 60mm/10° Vorbau (fahre jetzt 40mm/0°) und mindestens ein 30er Riser (habe jetzt fast ein Flatbar (Sixpack Kamikaze)).
Mit der Länge kann ich ja klar kommen, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist mir zu hoch bzw. die Front zu tief.


----------



## ooib (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn die Länge nicht das grösste Problem ist, würde ich mal einen längeren Vorbau versuchen!  Deine Gewichtsverlagerung kommt dann zwar gegenüber dem XL etwas nach vorne, aber das kannst du je nach Lenkerstellung etwas ausgleichen. Ein Flatbar wäre mir auch zu tief, also ein Lenker mit mehr Rise wäre sicher mal einen Versuch wert. Der XL Rahmen hat ja auch kein längeres Steuerrohr. Vorbau würde 60mm/0° auch gehen, da der Vorbau sowiso etwas höher kommt durch die Länge.


----------



## tommi101 (12. Januar 2015)

Floh und Odysseus, wir groß seit ihr denn wenn ich fragen darf?
Bei Dir Floh, ist die Reverb ja gar nicht mal sooo weit draussen....da hab ich schon anderes gesehen.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Bein-/Kniefreiheit zum Lenker hin aus? Ja ich weiss, ein Rune stampft man wahrscheinlich nicht ständig im Wiegetritt den Berg hoch....ist aber dennoch ein kleiner Indikator ob der Rahmen passt oder im Oberrohr zu kurz ist - wenn man von einer Vorbaulänge eines Enduro/Freeriders entsprechend ausgeht. 60mm wäre für mich das maximal längste für ein Bike dieser Kategorie.


----------



## culoduro (12. Januar 2015)

183cm, SL 89cm.
Sattelstütze kriege ich mit der 400mm Stütze eh nicht ganz abgesenkt, von daher wäre auch ein Sattelrohr von 508mm noch "verdaulich" denke ich...
Bein Freiheit sieht gut aus. 
Vorbau war 40mm, jetzt 45mm (hatte ich noch rumliegen). Ich würde tendenziell auch lieber einen kürzeren (unter 50mm) fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (12. Januar 2015)

Also ich fahr mit genau 190 cm Lebendgröße ein L Rune mit 40er Vorbau und am Lenker 15 mm Rise. Ich glaub ich bin ein Exot


----------



## culoduro (12. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub, mit 190cm bist Du beim L Rune durchaus noch in der Hersteller -Empfehlung...
Ich bin der Exot...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2015)

Habe Banshee damals angeschrieben...mit 1,90 ist man definitiv XL Fahrer. Die haben mir mit 1,86 schon empfohlen, XL zu testen.
Hat dann such gepaßt.


----------



## sirios (12. Januar 2015)

Mir taugts und ich komm sehr gut klar. Ist sicherlich auch eine Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2015)

Ich bin 1,90 mit SL 93 cm. Mein Dilemma ist dass ich eigentlich gerne kurze Rahmen fahre, weil meine Arme und mein Oberkörper eher zu jemandem mit 1,82 Größe passen. Aber dann sind meine Knie immer im Weg


----------



## biker123456 (12. Januar 2015)

vllt. interessiert es euch ja 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/525150-banshee-rune-mod-2014-xl-ccdb-air-cs

gibts auch bei denen in silber und mit anderen Dämpfern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (13. Januar 2015)

Mir wurde bei 1,80 auch schon zum L Rahmen geraten.
Von daher denke ich schon das 1,90 eher XL ist. Aber letztendlich kommt es darauf an ob man sich selbst auf dem Rad wohlfühlt!


----------



## Frog (13. Januar 2015)

"L" bei 181cmm mit 40er Vorbau. Wenn man drauf sitzt, kommt es einem vor wie ein M-Rahmen!


----------



## P3 Killa (13. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

lange bin ich nicht mehr hier gewesen. Nach gesundheitlichen Problemen und mehreren Knie Operationen geht es so langsam wieder Bergauf, jedoch werde ich die nächste Zeit langsamer machen müssen.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mein fast ungefahrenen Rune Rahmen in Größe M gegen ein Spitfire in M, zum Tausch anbieten.
Das Bike hängt jetzt schon über ein Jahr ungefahren an der Wand. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden weis, einfach bei mir melden.

Hier mal noch ein Foto vom aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## Jussi (13. Januar 2015)

schönes ding


----------



## NoStyle (13. Januar 2015)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> lange bin ich nicht mehr hier gewesen. Nach gesundheitlichen Problemen und mehreren Knie Operationen geht es so langsam wieder Bergauf, jedoch werde ich die nächste Zeit langsamer machen müssen ...


Herzlich willkommen zurück - und das Du weiterhin problemfrei genesen und somit wieder biken kannst!


----------



## nullstein (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ja auch mehrere Knie OPs hinter mir und leide unter einem G3 Knorpelschaden. Ähnlich wie du habe ich damals den Federweg reduziert, weil ich ruhiger machen wollte. Nun fahr ich wieder 160mm im Rune und meine Knie freuen sich über jeden cm Federweg, den sie nicht bereitstellen müssen.
Will nicht den großen Schlauen spielen. Lediglich meine persönliche Erfahrung, die dir evtl in der vermutlich schwierigen Situation helfen kann.


----------



## culoduro (14. Januar 2015)

Heute Abend auf der Auffahrt zum home trail..

Und ich hab mal wieder Geld ans Fahrrad geworfen, wie man auf Englisch sagen würde...  
650B Gabel,  Ausfallenden,  und LRS.
Fazit nach einem Tag ballern in Bozen und home trail (der eher technisch und steil ist...):
1. 650B macht auf jeden Fall viel Laune, surft sich einfach lässiger durch Geblockere...
2. Hohes Tretlager (355mm in slack flip chip Stellung)  beim Rune mit 650b merkt man, niedrig war cooler
3. längere Kettenstreben merke ich im engen kaum,  das Bike scheint besser zu klettern und ruhiger zu liegen
4. Die BOS hat keine schlechtere Dämpfung als nie neue Fox...  
5. Alles in allem merke ich 650b deutlich, mir gefällt es, schade, dass Banshee das Rune auf 26c ausgelegt hat von der Tretlagerhöhe her...


----------



## pro-wheels (14. Januar 2015)

sausebraus125 schrieb:


> Hallo, durfte gestern mein erstes Banshee abholen und heute zur ersten Kurztestfahrt ausführen! Was soll ich sagen: Einfach Hammer!!!
> Vor lautet Begeisterung muss ich wenigstens ein mäßiges Handybild hinterlassen. Wenn die lev und noch ein bisschen Hope verbaut ist, gibts was qualitativ hochwertigeres!
> Vielen Dank übrigens an den tollen Service von Sven von komking!!!Anhang anzeigen 349849


Danke dir!
Viel Spass damit


----------



## pro-wheels (14. Januar 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Also, ich bin 170 mit eher kurzen Haxn. Laut Banshee nimmt man bis 170 S, ab 170 M. )
> Da ich mir bald mal n Spitfire als Aggro-Tourenbike aufbauen will, GrösseM mit nem 30-40er Vorbau...
> Eher 26( wär mir lieber) oder 650B?
> Thx



Hi,
aus Erfahrung würde ich eher zu small Raten, falls eine reverb ins spiel kommt.
Bei einer kurzen Beinlänge kann es mit einer 125mm Reverb in medium knapp werden.
Ich selbst bin 175cm und fahre ein Spitfire in medium. Verbaut ist eine 125mm reverb, diese dürfte kein mm länger sein ansonten wäre das ganze zu gross.

Kompromiss wäre ein m Rahmen mit einer 100mm reverb


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2015)

Die Rahmengrösse kann man doch nicht von der Stütze abhängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (14. Januar 2015)

Doch... Er meint, eine 125 er Stütze lässt sich in einem kurzen Rahmen evtl. Nicht ganz versenken und dann ist ein M Rahmen zu groß... Meine 420 er Stütze geht in einen L Rahmen nicht ganz rein.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2015)

Das Rad muss doch erstmal passen. In mein XL geht auch nur eine 100mm. Na und, ein L wäre viel zu klein gewesen.


----------



## Floh (14. Januar 2015)

Tja das gebogene Sitzrohr...


----------



## pro-wheels (14. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Rad muss doch erstmal passen. In mein XL geht auch nur eine 100mm. Na und, ein L wäre viel zu klein gewesen.



Das eine Rahmengrösse nur davon abhängt sagt keiner, daher sage ich auch eventuell eine 100mm Reverb.
Aber einen medium Rahmen zu nehmen und dann eine sattelstütze die 50mm raus  schaut, ist komplett daneben.
Dann eher ein s rahmen mit 50 oder 60er Vorbau und dafür eine gescheite Sattelüberhöhung.
Und nicht ein medium Rahmen mit 35er vorbau und man bekommt die füsse nicht auf den boden...


Die meisten Kunden bei 170cm entscheiden sich aufgrund des recht hohen Sattelrohrs in medium für ein small.
Unsere Erfahrung.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja klar.


----------



## Jussi (15. Januar 2015)

Weiß einer die Lagerbezeichnungen und Anzahl vom Rune?
Sind da eigentlich Chinalager verbaut oder hochwertige Industrielager?


----------



## NoStyle (15. Januar 2015)

Laut Banshee werden INA-Bearings verbaut, die gleichen wie z.B. bei Knolly-Bikes auch. Ob diese aus China kommen bezweifle ich.
Die Bezeichnungen der Lager habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand ...


----------



## tequesta (15. Januar 2015)

Banshee hat feine FAQ zu jedem bike.


----------



## flouing (15. Januar 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Also ich fahr mit genau 190 cm Lebendgröße ein L Rune mit 40er Vorbau und am Lenker 15 mm Rise. Ich glaub ich bin ein Exot


Nein bist du nicht  192cm und auch L.
50 mm Vorbau und 20mm rise mit 200mm Moveloc.
Bin XL und L gefahren und L gefiel mir besser. 
Ich bekomm keine rückenschmerzen Bergauf. 
Ich bin der Meinung verschiedene Größen ausprobieren und dann entscheiden. 
Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt die Flip chips wieder auf flach gestellt. Bisschen höher könnte die Front noch sein, und einen günstigen 60 er Vorbau hab ich mal mitbestellt mal sehen wie sich das anfühlt.
Nach ein paar Tagen mit der Reverb hab ich mich auch wieder dran gewöhnt, eine an sich optimale Sattelhöhe normal zu finden. Hatte vorher immer ein paar cm tiefer gestellt als Kompromiss.


----------



## iceis (16. Januar 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Weiß einer die Lagerbezeichnungen und Anzahl vom Rune?
> Sind da eigentlich Chinalager verbaut oder hochwertige Industrielager?



Das Chinalager schlechter sind ist heutzutage nicht mehr so, ein Kugellagerhersteller erklärte mir das so.
Die Chinesen hatten es ziemlich schnell drauf größer dimensionierte Lager genauso präzise zu fertigen wie die Deutschen.
Probleme hatten die bei kleinen Lagern wie z.b. Skateboardkugellagern. Aber das ist wie gesagt Vergangenheit.

Und die FAG Lager die Banshee verbaut hat sind auch nicht das non plus ultra, es wäre aber auch unnötig mehr auszugeben für Teile die eh einem gewissen Verschleiß ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## Floh (16. Januar 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist es schlauer die Lager auszubauen, den genauen Typ herauszufinden und dann beim freundlichen SKF oder INA-Händler ein Zehnerpack zu kaufen. Da gibt es dann unter Umständen auch besser abgedichtete Varianten oder Edelstahl (sind die Lager das eigentlich serienmäßig?).
Das einzige Rad bei dem das bislang nicht funktioniert hat war mein Santa Cruz, die haben sich merkwürdige Maße gewählt und Lager mit längerem Innenteil, das war um die Ecke nicht zu bekommen.
Wenn das bei mir mal fällig ist, drehe ich mir einen Satz Einpressbuchsen, und mache mir größere Abdeck-Kappen für außen, die decken ja mal gar nichts ab zur Zeit.


----------



## Pornspirit (16. Januar 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Hi,
> aus Erfahrung würde ich eher zu small Raten, falls eine reverb ins spiel kommt.
> Bei einer kurzen Beinlänge kann es mit einer 125mm Reverb in medium knapp werden.
> Ich selbst bin 175cm und fahre ein Spitfire in medium. Verbaut ist eine 125mm reverb, diese dürfte kein mm länger sein ansonten wäre das ganze zu gross.
> ...



Hi, ich fahre mit 172cm ein M Spiti mit 40er Vorbau und 150er LEV! Passt und geht ganz rein!
Grüße


----------



## pro-wheels (16. Januar 2015)

Hi,
jeder Mensch ist anderst, Beinlänge etc
Am besten Probesitzen


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Januar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es schlauer die Lager auszubauen, den genauen Typ herauszufinden und dann beim freundlichen SKF oder INA-Händler ein Zehnerpack zu kaufen. Da gibt es dann unter Umständen auch besser abgedichtete Varianten oder Edelstahl (sind die Lager das eigentlich serienmäßig?).



Edelstahl sind sie alle 
Die Frage ist: Korrosionsbeständiger Edelstahl oder selbstrostender Edelstahl? 

Normalerweise kommt selbstrostender Edelstahl zum Einsatz. So kann es vorkommen, dass die Lagerringe an den Außenseiten leichte Rostspuren bekommen. Das Innenleben sollte aufgrund der Lebensdauerfüllung an Fett vor Korrosion geschützt sein.

Die (marketingsprache) "Edelstahllager", also die korrosionsbeständigen, sind nicht wirklich nötig. Wenn man mit einem Hochdruckreiniger Wasser ins Lager bläst, quittiert auch ein "korrosionsbeständiges Edelstahllager" ganz schnell den Dienst.

Hybridlager (Keramikkugeln) machen am Fahrrad fast nirgends Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty_Achim (17. Januar 2015)

Rune v2 in "M" eine 150er LEV bei 174cm Größe und 79cm Schrittlänge. Die Stütze könnte m.E. noch mehr Hub haben.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Januar 2015)

Pro-Wheels hat schon Recht: Probesitzen wenn man unsicher ist! Keiner kann sagen was "besser" passt wenn man zwischen Rahmengrößen hängt und "upsizing" funktioniert nicht für jeden ...


----------



## vosmic (18. Januar 2015)

Ist das 2014er Rune v2 baugleich mit dem 2015er? Finde auf Anhieb keine technischen Unterschiede. Lg


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Januar 2015)

Ja ist es, nur Decals wurden geändert


----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2015)

Ja, bis auf die Decals und Farbe


----------



## pro-wheels (18. Januar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Ist das 2014er Rune v2 baugleich mit dem 2015er? Finde auf Anhieb keine technischen Unterschiede. Lg


Ja ist alle gleich.
Technisch wurde nur das Legend und das Prime überarbeitet


----------



## biker123456 (18. Januar 2015)

heute endlich entjungfert! 

Man ist das Teil geil! Uphill geht ja mal saugut vom Hinterbau her - werde nur an meiner Übersetzung noch bisschen was ändern! Im Downhill muss ich noch bisschen mit dem High Speed rumspielen .. Wurzelteppiche waren heute noch ganz schön bockig! Aber auch das wird es nach den Einstellungen bestimmt schön wegbüggeln. 

Also ich bin begeistert und bereue es ganz und garnicht mein Trek Remedy verkauft zu haben!


----------



## freetourer (18. Januar 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Ja ist alle gleich.
> Technisch wurde nur das Legend und das Prime überarbeitet



Inwiefern wurde denn das Prime überarbeitet?


----------



## MK_79 (18. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> heute endlich entjungfert!
> 
> Man ist das Teil geil! Uphill geht ja mal saugut vom Hinterbau her - werde nur an meiner Übersetzung noch bisschen was ändern! Im Downhill muss ich noch bisschen mit dem High Speed rumspielen .. Wurzelteppiche waren heute noch ganz schön bockig! Aber auch das wird es nach den Einstellungen bestimmt schön wegbüggeln.





Das mit den den Wurzeln haben viele. Ich fahre viel SAG, HSR etwas langsamer und LSR etwas schneller.
Schreib mal wieder, wenn Du es besser eingestellt hast.


Sonst: Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> heute endlich entjungfert!
> 
> Man ist das Teil geil! Uphill geht ja mal saugut vom Hinterbau her - werde nur an meiner Übersetzung noch bisschen was ändern! Im Downhill muss ich noch bisschen mit dem High Speed rumspielen .. Wurzelteppiche waren heute noch ganz schön bockig! Aber auch das wird es nach den Einstellungen bestimmt schön wegbüggeln.
> 
> ...


Welche Übersetzung fährst Du momentan, was hat du geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (18. Januar 2015)

Vorne 36T und hinten 11-36T .. will vorne umbauen auf 32T oder 34T und hinten ein 42T Ritzel und ein 16T (anstatt 15er und 17er) verbauen .. des weiteren will ich eine 77designz Kettenführung eventuell verbauen ..


----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2015)

So in etwa stell ich mir den Antrieb für mein Zukünftiges auch vor, vorne 32 hinten schwanke ich noch zwischen 40 u. 42
77Designz ist auch geplant


----------



## biker123456 (18. Januar 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Das mit den den Wurzeln haben viele.


Nur mit dem Cane Creek (auch in anderen rahmen) oder generell mit dem Rad?


----------



## MK_79 (18. Januar 2015)

Anscheinend nur mit dem Cane Creek, aber nicht alle. Ich persöhnlich finde, dass die Druckstufen recht stark sind und die Zugstufe sehr schnell. 
Das ist nicht negativ gemeint, man muss die Möglichkeiten den Dämpfers alle nutzen und das sind nicht gerade wenig. 

Ich fahre ohne Spacer und die Druckstufen sehr weit offen, bin aber auch eher leicht. 

Zum Vergleich hatte ich mal einen Fox und der hatte das Problem bei weitem nicht so stark. ABER, dafür versackte der Fox in schnellen Kurfen viel mehr im Federweg und Wippte mehr. 
Er rumpelte rumpelte auch mehr durch den Federweg, anstellen diesen zu nutzen. Das macht der CC aus meiner sicht viel besser.

Das CS brauche ich sehr selten.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand mit dem BOS Kirk Erfahrungen ?


----------



## biker123456 (18. Januar 2015)

Hat eigtl. jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Cane Creek und einem Rock Shox Monarch Plus im Rune? Mit dem Monarch Plus war ich mega zufrieden ..


----------



## culoduro (18. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit dem BOS Kirk Erfahrungen ?


I'm amerikanischen Schwester thread auf mtbr.com kannst Du mal suchen, da hat sich jemand sehr positiv über den Kirk geäußert.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2015)

Danke, da schau ich mal. Würde zu meiner Gabel passen.


----------



## NoStyle (19. Januar 2015)

@san_andreas   Moinsen 
Zu meiner übrigens auch ... 

Hier mal ein Statement von einem mtbr.com User (superQ) zum BOS Kirk am Spitfire vs. CCDB-Air (non CS). Beim Rune hab ich´s nicht verfolgt:
http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/2013-spitfire-802889-62.html#post11183876


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (19. Januar 2015)

und hier noch ein Enduro Vergleichstest aus Italien.  Da war das Rune mit Bos ausgestattet, und schien von der Dämpfungspergormance zu gefallen! 
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...wvoeylmBPPCnFGgVA&sig2=S6nY9apzCweNcscGL1NNdg


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2015)

Danke !

"At the end of the testing, everybody agreed that the Bos component build was the best performing, especially on the Rune."


----------



## culoduro (19. Januar 2015)

User EdgarB auf mtbr.com hat den Kirk im Rune.  Musst mal suchen,  ob er einen Review geschrieben hast.


----------



## nullstein (19. Januar 2015)

Macht tierisch Spaß das Rune.








Man verzeih mir den ernsten Gesichtsausdruck und die trendhurige Goggle-Halbschale-Kombi. Der kalte Wind war mir zu unangenehm.


----------



## NoStyle (19. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Danke !
> "At the end of the testing, everybody agreed that the Bos component build was the best performing, especially on the Rune."


Ist selbstverständlich ein absolutes Erste-Welt-Luxusproblem, da ich mit dem regulären CCDB-Air sehr zufrieden bin und das öfter zitierte "Spiking" nicht habe. Aber wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir sofort den BOS Kirk für´s Spitfire kaufen. Er wird von BOS direkt auf die KS-Link Kinematiken/Kennlinien abgestimmt verkauft. Die wenigen Reviews sind durch die Bank weg äusserst positiv!
Also wenn das bei Dir finanziell machbar ist: Koofen!


----------



## ooib (19. Januar 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Das mit den den Wurzeln haben viele. Ich fahre viel SAG, HSR etwas langsamer und LSR etwas schneller.
> Schreib mal wieder, wenn Du es besser eingestellt hast.





biker123456 schrieb:


> Hat eigtl. jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Cane Creek und einem Rock Shox Monarch Plus im Rune? Mit dem Monarch Plus war ich mega zufrieden ..



Wenns zu fest rumpelt spielt sicherlich der Rebound eine Rolle, aber versucht mal die HSC weiter zu öffnen  Bin mit meinem Setup bis jetzt Recht zufrieden für die paar Mal fahren. Äussere Luftkammer praktisch gefüllt mit Spacer (habe keine extra Spacer bekommen) etwa 28-30% Sag, HSC 0.75-1 Umdrehung, LSC etwa 8 Klicks oder weniger, LSR um die 12 Klicks und HSR etwa 1.75 Umdrehungen. Weiss es aber nicht genau auswändig. Die Volume Spacer geben Progression und die HSC kann man so trotzdem offen lassen = Schluckt einem schön das Zeug weg.

Einen Monarch Plus habe ich aus Neugier von einem anderen Bike mal eingebaut, aber bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren. Eventuell nächstes Wochennende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (19. Januar 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Inwiefern wurde denn das Prime überarbeitet?


Lenkwinkel -0.5 Grad
Federweg + 10mm


----------



## freetourer (19. Januar 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel -0.5 Grad
> Federweg + 10mm



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Auf der Banshee Website steht:

"Federweg: 135mm" - wäre also plus 5mm

Lenkwinkel aber nach wie vor  "67,5 / 68 / 68,5" - also eigentlich wie die Jahre zuvor.


----------



## MK_79 (19. Januar 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Wenns zu fest rumpelt spielt sicherlich der Rebound eine Rolle, aber versucht mal die HSC weiter zu öffnen  Bin mit meinem Setup bis jetzt Recht zufrieden für die paar Mal fahren. Äussere Luftkammer praktisch gefüllt mit Spacer (habe keine extra Spacer bekommen) etwa 28-30% Sag, HSC 0.75-1 Umdrehung, LSC etwa 8 Klicks oder weniger, LSR um die 12 Klicks und HSR etwa 1.75 Umdrehungen. Weiss es aber nicht genau auswändig. Die Volume Spacer geben Progression und die HSC kann man so trotzdem offen lassen = Schluckt einem schön das Zeug weg.
> 
> Einen Monarch Plus habe ich aus Neugier von einem anderen Bike mal eingebaut, aber bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren. Eventuell nächstes Wochennende.




Wie schwer bist du? 

Spacer habe ich keine mehr in der Luftkammer und die Druckstufen sehr weit offen. 
Ist nicht schlecht, hält eher etwas straff. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu leicht.


----------



## ooib (19. Januar 2015)

Ohne Ausrüstung um so 74kg rum. Ist aber ein eher straffes Setup mit knapp 130psi. Ergibt schönen "Popp". Wenn dus Straff magst kannste ja mal mehr Luftdruck fahren, Volume Spacer rein und HSC öffnen. Wenn du keine Durchschläge hast mit der offenen HSC gehts natürlich auch ohne Spacer. Da würd ich ein wenig Spielen. Den Rebound je nach dem halt anpassen. HSR mal etwas mehr zu, dann schauen und anpassen, evtl mehr auf. Ich wollte einfach mal mit mehr Luftdruck und weniger Druckstufe arbeiten. Das kommt aber ganz auf den Dämpfer und dessen Eigenschaften an.

Wieviel wiegst du? Evtl vergleichbar? Kommt auch noch auf dein Gabelsetup an. Ich fahre insgesamt die Gabel härter als das Heck.


----------



## ooib (19. Januar 2015)

Sind zwischen 125-130psi im Dämpfer und kommt auch stark auf das Gelände und den Untergrund an. Natürlich auch auf die Preferenzen


----------



## MK_79 (19. Januar 2015)

Ca. 66kg ohne alles und Max. 72 Kg mit allem

HSR war im Basic Setting auf jedenfall zu hoch, da hat es mich öfters mal ausgehebelt

Es gibt anscheinend noch Druckstufenports mit höherem Durchfluss, dass wechseln  habe ich mich aber noch nicht getraut.
Mehr SAG war bei mir auf jedenfall ein guter Schritt.


----------



## ooib (19. Januar 2015)

Ja gut wenn bei dir (von wann ist der Dämpfer? CS?) die Ports evtl. kleiner sind würde ich mit der Dämpfung generell zurück gehen. Wie sieht es aus wenn du mal HSC 1 / LSC 5 / LSR 5-11 / HSR 10 oder noch mehr öffnen versuchst. Und dann mal den Dämpfer einstellst ohne vorher den SAG zu checken. Nach Bauchgefühl. Rebound muss man dann halt zum Luftdruck hin anpassen ist mir schon klar


----------



## MK_79 (19. Januar 2015)

Ist ein 2014 CS - die Einstellungen sind so ähnlich wie du schreibst. Ich komme damit recht gut klar. 
Das rumpeln über Wurzeln haben einige und ich wollte nur darauf raus, dass man sich mit dem Ding einfach beschäftigen muss. 
Vielleicht teste ich aber noch mal die Ports.


----------



## ooib (19. Januar 2015)

Ja genau, beschäftigen muss man sich mit dem Setup  Da kommt man nicht gross drum rum. Probieren anstatt studieren  

Oben ist selbstverständlich ein Schreibfehler bei HSR 10, da sollte irgendwas um 1.5 hin...


----------



## MK_79 (19. Januar 2015)

[QUOTE="ooib, post: 12631966, member: 231279
Oben ist selbstverständlich ein Schreibfehler bei HSR 10, da sollte irgendwas um 1.5 hin...[/QUOTE]


Dachte ich mir schon - war aber kurz am überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## pro-wheels (20. Januar 2015)

Wir haben unerwartet noch ein Rune - Large - Orange reinbekommen -> falls jemanden einen sucht 
Nächste lieferung erst wieder ende März / anfang April


----------



## Floh (20. Januar 2015)

Thema Dämpferabstimmung:
Ich brauchte einen kleinen und einen großen Spacer, weil ich keine Lust hatte das Durchschlagen mit HSC zu verhindern. Wird dann einfach zu bockig. Die Frage ist natürlich, was man mit der XV-Version macht, wenn man da fast nur Spacer drin hat...

Andere Frage mal: Was fahrt ihr für Reifen auf dem Rune? Ich fahre im Moment noch so Leichtbau-Schlappen, da ich mir aber wieder ein leichtes Zweitbike aufbaue, sollen in das Rune ruhig etwas fettere Reifen. Felge wird eine 34 mm breite Ryde.

@termaltake: Das nenn ich mal Sattelüberhöhung!


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Januar 2015)

Wenn du die Luftkammer nicht brauchst kann man, soweit ich weiß, die Outer Can einfach tauschen. Musst mal schauen, ob CaneCreek die einzeln verkauft. Sollte aber sonst einfach möglich sein. Die Durchmesser sind die selben, nur das bischen extra Volumen am Ventil ist bei der XV dabei.
Die alten Runes wurden alle ohne XV ausgeliefert (2013er) und da funzt der Hinterbau auch . Auf mtbr habe ich Keith auch mal gefragt was er fährt. Glaube es waren auch mehr als der eine große Spacer. Ich fahre auch einen großen und 2 kleine, wenn ich mich recht erinner und 3 Umdrehungen HSC.

Ich fahre auf meinem Rune vorne und hinten Chunkey Monkeys. Will aber diese Saison mal hinten den Mavic Roam XL testen. Im Moment habe ich noch Probleme das ganze tubeless zu bekommen. Vorne gings, aber auf einmal war das Ventil nach 4 Tagen undicht. Da wollte ich dann aber fahren und habe einfach nen Schlauch eingezogen. Hinten dagegen hatte ich gar keine Chance. Da kann ich den Reifen auf die Felge werfen. Aber hinten will ich eh was leichter rollendes.


----------



## sirios (20. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub hier fährt nahezu jeder ein anderes Setup an dem Dämpfer !


----------



## biker123456 (20. Januar 2015)

Danke für eure Hinweise .. ich probiere mich da einfach mal durch die Einstellungen demnächst durch ..


----------



## biker123456 (20. Januar 2015)

.. jetzt muss ich mal fragen: wie habt ihr eure Air Can abbekommen? Mit einem "Rubber Strap Wrench" - ich weiß wie die aussehen, aber wie heißen die auf Deutsch .. bin zu blöd da was vernünftiges bei google zu finden!?


----------



## culoduro (20. Januar 2015)

Manche ziehen die Air can vom Dämpfer ab, wenn er noch im Rahmen hängt an einer Seite.  Ich baue ihn aus, stecke einen Stift durch das Dämpfer Auge, stelle mich auf den Stift und ziehe dann die Air can ab.  Dichtungsring vorher abnehmen!


----------



## sirios (20. Januar 2015)

Such mal nach Ölfilterschlüssel

Es geht aber auch ohne ganz einfach mit zwei gesunden Händen, ist gar kein Thema die Luftkammer zu entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (20. Januar 2015)

Alles klar - vielen Dank .. dann werde ich mal schauen ob von Haus aus schon was an Volume Spacern drin ist 

Gruß Max


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hinweise .. ich probiere mich da einfach mal durch die Einstellungen demnächst durch ..


Ansonsten tatsächlich mal, wie @Andreas.blub  schon sagte, bei CaneCreek nachfragen ob man die Luftkammer auf einen regulären CCDB-Air umbauen kann. Seit den VX/CS Versionen ab 2014 tauchen hier immer wieder die gleichen "Abstimm-Probleme" beim Rune (und Spitfire) auf. Das gab es bei den 2013er fast gar nicht ... ?!?


----------



## biker123456 (20. Januar 2015)

... ganz nebenbei: will den Thread hier echt nochmal loben! Ist klasse wie schnell man hier hilfreiche Info's bekommt!


----------



## ooib (20. Januar 2015)

Kann mich @biker123456  anschliessen, jegliche Fragen werden promt beantwortet, ist einfach super! 



sirios schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier fährt nahezu jeder ein anderes Setup an dem Dämpfer !



Das wird wohl so sein  Die Rune's hier werden auch verschiedenst eingesetzt. Das Setup was Banshee vorschlägt ist ja auch nur ein grober Richtwert, dass man am Anfang nicht komplett verzweifelt beim Einstellen. Finde den Cane Creek eh etwas speziell. Der hat einfach eine andere charakteristik als andere Dämpfer, oder geht es nur mir so?


----------



## NoStyle (20. Januar 2015)

Hmmm ... der CCDB hat schlicht einen sehr weiten Einstellbereich vs. vorab abgestimmten bzw. tuned Dämpfern. Das macht das Setup eventuell anfangs aufwendiger. Gerade dann wenn man noch mit Spacern hantieren muss - welches sich beim regulären CCDB in den meisten Fällen erübrigt. Deswegen hatte ich so relativ einfach und schnell ein sehr gutes Setup.


----------



## biker123456 (20. Januar 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Finde den Cane Creek eh etwas speziell. Der hat einfach eine andere charakteristik als andere Dämpfer, oder geht es nur mir so?


Mich würde dann mal derVergleich zum Monarch interessieren!  Welches Baujahr ist der Monarch und High Volume?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (20. Januar 2015)

Zu den Reifen:
Vorne Highroller 2 3C Maxxterra
Hinten Rock Razor Trailstar Mischung
Bin mit der Kombination sehr zufrieden. Bin ich zuletzt auch im Park gefahren.

Zum Dämpfer:
Fahre auch den CCDB XV/CS und bin sehr zufrieden. Kein Durchrauschen, immer ordentlich Traktion und auch bei schnellen Wurzeln alles gut. Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob und wenn ja wieviele Spacer bei mir verbaut sind.


----------



## sirios (20. Januar 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Zu den Reifen:
> Vorne Highroller 2 3C Maxxterra
> Hinten Rock Razor Trailstar Mischung
> Bin mit der Kombination sehr zufrieden. Bin ich zuletzt auch im Park gefahren.
> ...



Dein Gewicht und Dein Setup wären interessant


----------



## ooib (20. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Mich würde dann mal derVergleich zum Monarch interessieren!  Welches Baujahr ist der Monarch und High Volume?



Ich rede generell vom CCDB nicht speziell nur im Rune. Ich werde meine Empfinden dann schildern wenns soweit ist.  Ist ein Monarch + Debon Air, M/M After Market


----------



## nullstein (20. Januar 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Dein Gewicht und Dein Setup wären interessant


Gewicht: ca 76kg nackt
Setup: gute Frage  Damals das Standardsetup von der CC Homepage übernommen und die LSC und HSC um jeweils 1/2 oder 1 Klick geändert. In welche Richtung weiß ich nicht mehr 
Beide aber in die gleiche Richtung. Und das hat dann super gepasst. Also das Thema Fahrwerkeinstellung beiseite gelegt 
Habe mein Setup damals (Anfang September 2014) hier im Thread gepostet.


----------



## ooib (20. Januar 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> HSR hab ich eine halbe Umdrehung rausgenommen und LSR ein Klick Richtung geschlossen. Gefällt mir nun besser.





nullstein schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau gefällt mir sehr gut. Standardeinstellung beim CCDB Air CS XV mit 145psi bei 84kg. Lediglich die HSR hab ich etwas verändert.



Ich bin dann mal so frech  Gleicher Druck bei deutlich weniger Gewicht? Oder ist das mit Ausrüstung?


----------



## nullstein (20. Januar 2015)

8kg Ausrüstung wären etwas viel (denke ich). Hab in letzter Zeit ca 2,5kg Gewicht verloren und wiege nun 76kg nackt. Damals lag ich bei 78,5/79kg. Druck hab ich seitdem nicht angepasst.

Vielen Dank fürs raussuchen und zitieren


----------



## ooib (20. Januar 2015)

Gut dann ist das beantwortet  Ist mal ein sportlich straffes Setup


----------



## nullstein (20. Januar 2015)

Findest du?


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Januar 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Zu den Reifen:
> Vorne Highroller 2 3C Maxxterra
> Hinten Rock Razor Trailstar Mischung
> Bin mit der Kombination sehr zufrieden. Bin ich zuletzt auch im Park gefahren.
> ...


Hast du den rock razor mit SG Karkasse? Suche gerade nach einem neuen Hinterrad dass auch tubless geht. Trailstar geht hinten gut? 

Alternative wäre für mich der Mavic Roam xl.


----------



## MK_79 (20. Januar 2015)

@biker123456 : unbedingt die Luft ablassen. Du bekommst sie dan ganz einfach runter.
Danach etwas reinpumpen, durchfedern und wie gewohnt die restliche
Luft rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (20. Januar 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Findest du?



Hab weiter vorne im Thread schon knapp 125psi bei 87kg gelesen, bei 90kg 135-140psi damit die 17mm SAG erreicht werden oder was auch immer. Ich persönlich fahre bei +- 74kg ohne nix auch etwa 130psi allerdings mit weniger Druckstufen-Dämpfung. Deine Richtung kommt mir entgegen würde es aber eher als Straff einstufen?


----------



## Floh (21. Januar 2015)

Es ist ja am Ende auch eine Frage der Sitzposition. Vorderrad-orientierter = weniger Last auf dem Hinterrad = geringerer Druck.
Da die Kennlinie auch gar nicht linear verläuft, ist eine Einstellung wirklich nur sinnvoll indem man den Sag misst. Hast ja einen O-Ring auf dem Dämpfer, ist mit Helfer aber besser weil man beim Auf- und Absteigen doch meistens noch was verfälscht.
Sollwert 17 mm.


----------



## NoWayFredi (24. Januar 2015)

Morgen

Jetzt habe ich mein rune volendet
Rahmen Banshee Rune V2 in L Dämpfer Fox Float X ctd
Gabel Rock Shox Pike rct3 dual position air
Bremsen Sram X0 Trail vo + hi 180mm
Laufräder Mavic Enduro 27,5 650 b (Schlauchloss)
Schaltwerk Saint
Shifter Xtr
Kurbel XTR mit 30 Race Face Kettenblatt
Kassette Xt 11 - 42 mit Leonardi
Vorbau Thomson 4x Titanschrauben
Lenker Answer pro dh 780 rise 1
Habe viele titanschrauben verbaut -- das Gewicht 13,3 kg ink Pedale ;-)
Banshee hat mit dem Rune einen großen wurf gemacht, lange nichts, seit dem scream,
und dan so ein tolles bike -- Daumen hoch und weiter so.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Januar 2015)

Richtig gut !


----------



## nullstein (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## NoStyle (24. Januar 2015)

Tolles Rune!


----------



## DAKAY (24. Januar 2015)

Sehr geill


----------



## biker123456 (24. Januar 2015)

NoWayFredi schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mein rune volendet


.. und warum verkaufst du es schon wieder?? (Siehe Bikemarkt)


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2015)

Mein Rune in der vorerst letzten Ausbaustufe.
Eventuell möchte ja noch jemand seinen Cane Creek gegen meinen Fox tauschen 

Möglicherweise werde ich auch schwach, wenn Hope endlich die Kurbel mit 24er Achse rausbringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (24. Januar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Mein Rune in der vorerst letzten Ausbaustufe.


was wiegt den der Hope/Reverse LRS?


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2015)

1755g
Die Felge selbst liegt bei 420g.

In 26" versteht sich natürlich


----------



## biker123456 (24. Januar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> 1755g


finde ich gut .. aber die Felge gibts nur in schwarz?!


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2015)

Wenns es Farbe sein soll:
Spank Spike 28 

Wiegt zwar 500g, hält aber gut und gibts in bunt


----------



## biker123456 (24. Januar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Spank Spike 28


habe ich schon!


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2015)

Ah, ok. Ein Blick in dein Profil 

Du bist der mit dem super geilen Rune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (24. Januar 2015)

@Raesfeld:
Welche Bremsscheiben und welche Gabel fährst du?
LRS ist 26"?


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2015)

@nullstein 
Das sind Reverse Bremsscheiben und die Gabel ist eine modifizierte Marzocchi 55 CR.


----------



## nullstein (24. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank.
Funktionieren die Scheiben gut mit der Zee? Bzw hast du den Vergleich zu den Originalscheiben von Shimano?


----------



## biker123456 (24. Januar 2015)

@Raesfeld
was wiegt dein Rune eigtl.?


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Januar 2015)

Viele Frauen mögen Waagen nicht. Ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Sie macht mein Bike schwerer als ich dachte!

Nach mehrmaliger Differenzmessung auf einer Personenwaage komme ich auf 14,5 kg.


----------



## biker123456 (24. Januar 2015)

Da bist du ja immernoch besser als ich  ich überlege grade wo ich sinnvoll noch bisschen sparen könnte, aber dann kann ich das Farbkonzept nicht mehr durchziehen .. jetzt die Frage: Optik oder Gewicht  fahren tut es so eigtl. Ganz gut, aber man merkt schon etwas die Pfunde ..


----------



## MK_79 (25. Januar 2015)

Was wiegt dein Rune?


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

um die 14,8 - 14,9kg


----------



## sirios (25. Januar 2015)

Unfahrbar mit dem Gewicht !!!

Auf 500 Gramm mehr oder weniger kommt es echt nicht an


----------



## MK_79 (25. Januar 2015)

So pendeln sich wohl die meisten ein. Ich bin so bei ca. 14.5 Kg, müsste nochmal messen.
Aus der Not auf Schläuche unterwegs, die fliegen wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Januar 2015)

Gewicht wird überbewertet! meins hat auch erst wieder mit dickerem HR und neuen Decals zugenommen


----------



## MK_79 (25. Januar 2015)

Naja, man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, aber das Rune hat schon gut Hüftgold und man sollte dann beim Rest schon aufpassen.


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt auch erstmal ne große 203er Scheibe bestellt und baue die Kassette auf 11-40t um .. wird also auch wieder was drauf kommen! 

Die neuen orangenen Decals gefallen!


----------



## Floh (25. Januar 2015)

Die Spike 35 wiegt 500 Gramm, da sollte die 28 doch etwas leichter sein oder?


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

Die Spike 35 wiegt meines Wissens etwas über 600g!


----------



## sirios (25. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr die oozy Trail 295. Die gibt's auch in bunt und sind vergleichbar mit der Flow EX


----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2015)

Wenn jemand das Gefühl hat sein Rune wäre zu pummelig, können diejenigen ja hier mal ihre aktuelle Teileliste reinstellen oder kopieren. Dann kann man seinen Senf dazu geben


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> oozy Trail 295


gibt es noch nicht in Emerald Green - sind die auch noch stabil genug?


----------



## sirios (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mit dem Noah von Bikelädle gesprochen bevor ich sie mir hab da aufbauen lassen. Der fährt die selbst auf seinem Parkbike und ist überzeugt von denen. Ich find die bis jetzt richtig gut. Deutlich steifer als meine vorherigen DT Swiss E2000 Laufräder. Für extreme Einsätze, 5 m Drops und so weiter sind die sicher nix. Für normale Parkausritte mit dem Rune reichen die aber sicher völlig aus ohne dass man da Kompromisse machen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

dann macht mal Vorschläge  - ich habe in der obersten Zeile immer das aktuelle Teil und in der Spalte drunter meistens eine Alternative


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

und hier noch zwecks Laufradsatz:


----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2015)

Bei den Laufrädern hast du immoment 1905g? Für 26''? Kommt drauf an, das ist wieder eine Diskussion für sich, aber da geht einiges! Meiner in 650B Hat etwas über 1600g mit Hope Pro2 hinten und DT240s vorne. DT Swiss Revolution Speichen sind richtig gehandhabt auch sehr stabil und leicht  Dazu E.13 TRSr 650B Felge 462g / Stk. und alu Nippel. Würde sagen in 26'' ist das ganze etwas leichter und der Satz ist definitiv sehr stabil  DT Swiss Felgen die neuen sind sonst auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2015)

Normale SV13 oder SV14 Schläuche würdens auch tun bei etwas massiveren Reifen. Beim Fahrwerk, also Gabel sicherlich und Dämpfer wenn du mit den einbussen leben kannst würde auch viel bringen. Kurbel liegt an dir... auch ob du an dem Farbkonzept hängst


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

Naja, also beim LRS warte ich mal wann (ich hoffe die wird es einzeln zu kaufen geben) die Oozy in Emerlad Green rauskommen und dann werde ich wohl einen LRS aus:
Felgen: Spank Oozy Trail 295 Emerald Green 26"
HR - Nabe: Tune Kong, 12x142 schwarz oder Hope Pro 2 Evo, 12x142 schwarz (+110g)
VR - Nabe: Hope Pro 2 Evo, 20x110 schwarz
Speichen: Sapim Race schwarz
Nippel: Alu schwarz

=1542g (1652g)

zusammenbauen lassen ...


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Normale SV13 oder SV14


die sind doch auch nicht viel leichter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> die sind doch auch nicht viel leichter?!



Du hast SV13F drin? Sind das nicht so fette Freeride Dinger, oder täusch ich mich?  SV13 ca. 175-180g, SV14 135-140g


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

die SV13F haben glaube ich nur eine verstärkte Ventilanbindung - sonst sind die glaube identlisch:


----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2015)

Habe gedacht die haben einen grösseren Durchmesser? Also Grossvolumiger


----------



## svenson69 (25. Januar 2015)

Also ich kann Dir die Continental Light Schläuche emfehlen.
125-130g pro Stück und die halten besser wie die SV/AV 13


----------



## biker123456 (25. Januar 2015)

.. hat jemand schonmal die neuen Nobby Nic getestet, die ja die Fat Albert abgelöst haben?


----------



## DAKAY (25. Januar 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Habe gedacht die haben einen grösseren Durchmesser? Also Grossvolumiger


Richtig, scheinen mir dadurch etwas haltbarer zu sein.


----------



## ooib (25. Januar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. hat jemand schonmal die neuen Nobby Nic getestet, die ja die Fat Albert abgelöst haben?



Hatte den in einer 2.25 Variante mal kurz, würde da eher den Hans Dampf als Fat Albert nachfolger nehmen


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Januar 2015)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, kann mich nicht entscheiden:

Habe im Rune eine Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air. Die gefällt mir so wie sie ist nicht mehr ganz und bräuchte auch mal 'nen großen Service. Racing Bros Hauptdichtung + Dichtungsset macht schonmal ca. 60 Euro. Dann würde ich sie zum Tunen geben, was ja auch nicht ganz umsonst ist. Mir fehlt zum selbermachen leider die Zeit und die Maschinen. Denke mal 150€ müsste ich versenken. Damit habe ich dann eine 3 Jahre alte Gabel, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.

Andererseits steht die Pike schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste. Könnte sie recht günstig im Bikemarkt bekommen. Natürlich wäre die Lyrik behalten billiger. Die Pike kann laut Aussagen hier schon alles besser als die alte Lyrik, Tuning also nicht nötig. Habe nur meine Bedenken, da das Rune mein einziges Rad ist und alles aushalten muss. Die Pike scheint ja noch einige Kinderkrankheiten zu haben und eine kaputte Gabel im Urlaub ist echt nicht wünschenswert.

Was sagen die Pike + Rune Fahrer? Zuschlagen bei der Pike und ordentlich Gewicht sparen oder Lyrik tunen lassen und das Geld woanders rein stecken ?


----------



## Jussi (27. Januar 2015)

Oder meine MZ 350 nehmen!


----------



## grey (27. Januar 2015)

Ich würde maximal wegen Gewichtsreduktion von einer Lyrik auf eine Pike wechseln, den Pike-Hype muss man auch bisschen ausblenden können.
Wenn die derzeitigen Dichtungen okay sind, würde ich mir das RacingBros Upgrade auch noch sparen und eher geld in Dämpfungstuning investieren. (FAST geht auch verdammt gut, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass man eine ähnliche Performance auch bei der MiCo hinbekommt)

Ich hab sowohl eine Pike als auch eine Lyrik. (eigentlich eine Fast und eine MiCo Lyrik)

Btw. find ich, dass meine FAST-Lyrik besser als die Pike geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, kann mich nicht entscheiden:
> 
> Habe im Rune eine Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air. Die gefällt mir so wie sie ist nicht mehr ganz und bräuchte auch mal 'nen großen Service. Racing Bros Hauptdichtung + Dichtungsset macht schonmal ca. 60 Euro. Dann würde ich sie zum Tunen geben, was ja auch nicht ganz umsonst ist. Mir fehlt zum selbermachen leider die Zeit und die Maschinen. Denke mal 150€ müsste ich versenken. Damit habe ich dann eine 3 Jahre alte Gabel, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
> 
> ...




Lass dir die Lyrik vom MarioJaneiro tunen und du schaust die Pike nicht mehr an.


----------



## Floh (27. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab mir einen Kit für die Lyrik gekauft für 26 Euro:
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Servicekits/Fork-Service-Kit-Basic-Lyrik-Solo-Air-2012-2014.html
Die einfachen Kits (nur Ölabstreifer und Staubkappen) kosten nur 20 Euro.
Der reine Service dieser Dichtungen, wenn man die Dämpfung unangetastet lässt, dauert nicht mal 20 Minuten, und bewirkt schon Wunder. Solange die Führungsbuchsen nicht verschlissen sind reicht das eigentlich aus.

Neben den genannten Leuten macht auch Lord Helmchen hier aus dem Forum MiCo DH-Tuning. Bietet er m.E. sogar im Bikemarkt an.


----------



## mfux (27. Januar 2015)

Rock Shox: FAST Supension Kit http://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerks...it-Daempfungseinheit-fuer-RockShox-Lyrik.html


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Januar 2015)

Danke euch allen. Mit MRC und Lord Helmchen stehe ich schon in Kontakt. Eine Antwort von MRC habe ich auch schon. Ich denke beim Lord wird es etwas dauern, da er es ja nicht hauptberuflich macht oder?

Falls es wen interessiert: Fast Kit + einen großen Service mit Racing Bros Dichtungen beläuft sich auf 219€ 

Und Greyz du hast gleich eine PM


----------



## mfux (27. Januar 2015)

219€ ja, aber lohnt sich


----------



## Floh (28. Januar 2015)

Kleines Update zum Thema Cockpit: Ich bin ein kleiner Hope-Fanboy und habe mir im Bikemarkt einen 50mm/25° Vorbau gekauft aus der englischen Späne-Produktionsbude.
Erster Eindruck: das Plus an Höhe zusammen mit meinem Sixpack Kamikaze Lowriser war das was ich mir so vorgestellt hatte. Mit dem Anstellwinkel des Lenkers will ich noch bisserl spielen, aber erst einmal sehr positiv.


----------



## Fredpat (28. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich habe am Spitfire diesen hier, für 36/22 Zähne, als Bottom-Pull:
> http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=32034-114-1
> Funktioniert hervorragend auch mit 3-fach XT-Shiftern. Dazu baut er sehr kompakt und es gibt keine Platzprobleme wie eventuell mit Shimanos ...


 
Ich werde am Freitag meinen Rune Rahmen abholen. Habe schon fast alles zusammen, bis auf Kurbel und Schaltkomponeten für vorne. Würde gerne eine dreifach xt-kurbel nehmen um aussen nen bashguard anzubauen, dazu ne blackspire stinger. 
Ist es dann erforderlich nen Dreifach-Trigger zu verwenden oder würde es auch ein Zweifach-Trigger tun?
Gibt es bezüglich Umwerfer noch andere Erfahrungen ausser obige? Was hat es mit den Platzproblemen der 
Shimano-Shimano-Umwerfer auf sich?
Würde mich über jegliche Hinweise und Tipps oder Verbesserungsvorschläge und ähnliche Erfahrungen zu meinem Vorhaben freuen. 
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## pro-wheels (29. Januar 2015)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Ich werde am Freitag meinen Rune Rahmen abholen. Habe schon fast alles zusammen, bis auf Kurbel und Schaltkomponeten für vorne. Würde gerne eine dreifach xt-kurbel nehmen um aussen nen bashguard anzubauen, dazu ne blackspire stinger.
> Ist es dann erforderlich nen Dreifach-Trigger zu verwenden oder würde es auch ein Zweifach-Trigger tun?
> Gibt es bezüglich Umwerfer noch andere Erfahrungen ausser obige? Was hat es mit den Platzproblemen der
> Shimano-Shimano-Umwerfer auf sich?
> ...



Hi,
der 2x10 Trigger langt, zumal die Shimano Schalthebel für beides 2/3 Fach ausgelegt sind, Sram nicht.

Gruss Sven


----------



## biker123456 (29. Januar 2015)

Gibt's hier jemanden der mir eine Grundplatte für eine Kettenführung fräsen kann? Oder kennt jemand einen User? Zeichnungen und 3D Modell habe ich ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (29. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre auch eine 3-fach XT Kurbel mit 2x10 und Hope-Bashguard. Habe mit meinem Umwerfer das Problem, dass er auf dem kleinen KB beim harten Einfedern irgendwo am Hinterbau angeht. Das klackt immer ganz minimal. Habe schon viel rumprobiert, aber der Grat zwischen klackt beim Einfedern und schleift an der Kette im 1. Gang ist extrem schmal.

Wegen der Grundplatte: Frag mal hier nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/selbstbauprojekte-cad-cnc-und-so-weiter.409776/


----------



## Mr.A (29. Januar 2015)

als Kettenführung kann ich die MRP2x empfehlen, ist zumindest beim Spitfire die einzige ( meines Wissens ) die kpl. ohne anpassungarbeiten und rumfeilen passt.


----------



## pro-wheels (29. Januar 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> als Kettenführung kann ich die MRP2x empfehlen, ist zumindest beim Spitfire die einzige ( meines Wissens ) die kpl. ohne anpassungarbeiten und rumfeilen passt.


Es gibt extra passende für Banshee von Carbocage


----------



## Fredpat (29. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antworten!

@Floh: Du hast auch einen XT-Umwerfer?
@pro-wheels: Welche wäre das? Bin auf die Schnelle nicht fündig geworden (zumindest nicht mit dem Hinweis "für Banshee").


----------



## pro-wheels (29. Januar 2015)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> @Floh: Du hast auch einen XT-Umwerfer?
> @pro-wheels: Welche wäre das? Bin auf die Schnelle nicht fündig geworden (zumindest nicht mit dem Hinweis "für Banshee").


Hoi, 
die diese sind so nicht frei käuflich. Banshee Händler sollten das aber wissen bzw besorgen können.
Wir zumindest haben welche...


----------



## Floh (29. Januar 2015)

Ich hab meinen von everyday26 mitgeliefert bekommen. Ist ein Shimano XT das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (29. Januar 2015)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Ich werde am Freitag meinen Rune Rahmen abholen. Habe schon fast alles zusammen, bis auf Kurbel und Schaltkomponeten für vorne. Würde gerne eine dreifach xt-kurbel nehmen um aussen nen bashguard anzubauen, dazu ne blackspire stinger.
> Ist es dann erforderlich nen Dreifach-Trigger zu verwenden oder würde es auch ein Zweifach-Trigger tun?
> Gibt es bezüglich Umwerfer noch andere Erfahrungen ausser obige? Was hat es mit den Platzproblemen der
> Shimano-Shimano-Umwerfer auf sich?
> ...


Hi Fredpat 

1.) Eine 3-fach Kurbel für 2-fach ist kein Problem. Habe ich auch seit Jahren (XT) und funktioniert problemlos. Den Bash wirst Du aber sicherlich etwas rausspacern müssen, da sonst das Leitblech des Umwerfers keinen Platz hat (Schwenkbereich).
2.) 3-fach als auch 2-fach Trigger gehen. Die sind auch untereinander (Shimano vs. SRAM) im Übersetzungsverhältnis kompatibel.
3.) Die Shimano-Umwerfer haben ein größeres Leitblech, deshalb kann es an den Hinterbau-Streben eng werden. Die von SRAM sind deutlich kleiner und machen keinerlei Probleme. Diese werden auch von Banshee empfohlen.
4.) Die Stinger würde ich nicht nehmen. Die Kettenstreben sind Richtung Tretlager tiefer als das Tretlager. Die Stinger wäre dann eher ungünstig tief und exponiert montiert und führt dann die Kette nicht mehr bei stark eingefedertem Hinterbau. Nimm lieber die von Komking, das ist die extra für Banshee angepasste.
5.) Falls Du ein Clutch-Schaltwerk verbaust brauchst Du eigentlich keine untere Führung mehr ...


----------



## Mr.A (29. Januar 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Es gibt extra passende für Banshee von Carbocage


hast du mal einen link? Ich kann bei denne auf der Seite nichts finden.
Vor allem keine schaltbaren Führungen! Mir persönlich taugt auch die Optik mit dem bunten elox zeug nicht...Geschmäcker halt.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2015)

Frag' bei everyday26 nach oder direkt bei Carbocage. Die Führung kriegst du auch komplett schwarz.


----------



## riotact (29. Januar 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> als Kettenführung kann ich die MRP2x empfehlen, ist zumindest beim Spitfire die einzige ( meines Wissens ) die kpl. ohne anpassungarbeiten und rumfeilen passt.



Blackspire Twinty 2X funktioniert auch einwandfrei am Spitfire.


----------



## Mr.A (29. Januar 2015)

gut zu wissen. hab mich ne Zeit lang mit der Bionicon rumgeärgert, die funktionierte bei mir zumindest garnicht.


----------



## Fredpat (29. Januar 2015)

Das war ja schon alles ziemlich hilfreich. Vielen Dank. Wird dann wohl ein sram Umwerfer. Mit der Twinty2x oder mrp2x kann ich ja auch auf einen bashguard an der Kurbel verzichten.


----------



## freetourer (29. Januar 2015)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Das war ja schon alles ziemlich hilfreich. Vielen Dank. Wird dann wohl ein sram Umwerfer. Mit der Twinty2x oder mrp2x kann ich ja auch auf einen bashguard an der Kurbel verzichten.



Hi.
Den passenden Umwerfer ala Sram X0 habe ich noch im Angebot.


----------



## Fredpat (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage, ich hoffe sie ist nicht zu dumm, aber so langsam merke ich, dass ich was Kurbeln angeht noch was zu lernen habe.
Frage: Wenn ich an eine Zweifachkurbel (XT) ein 36-er Kettenblatt bauen möchte, kriege ich Probleme mit dem Race Face Single Kettenblatt, weil dieses eigentlich für Einfachkurbeln ausgelegt ist? Kriege ich dann Probleme beim Schalten, wegen des breiteren Blatts?

Wenn ich schon bei blöden Fragen bin: Komme ich mit nem "normalen" Shimano XT BSA SM-BB70B aus, oder brauche ich da was anderes, bzw. Spacer?


----------



## gunznoc (30. Januar 2015)

Fredpat schrieb:


> Ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage, ich hoffe sie ist nicht zu dumm, aber so langsam merke ich, dass ich was Kurbeln angeht noch was zu lernen habe.
> Frage: Wenn ich an eine Zweifachkurbel (XT) ein 36-er Kettenblatt bauen möchte, kriege ich Probleme mit dem Race Face Single Kettenblatt, weil dieses eigentlich für Einfachkurbeln ausgelegt ist? Kriege ich dann Probleme beim Schalten, wegen des breiteren Blatts?


Dir fehlen in erster Linie die Steighilfen. Es wird sich sehr bescheiden vom kleinen aufs große Kettenblatt schalten lassen.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hi Fredpat
> 1.) Eine 3-fach Kurbel für 2-fach ist kein Problem. Habe ich auch seit Jahren (XT) und funktioniert problemlos. Den Bash wirst Du aber sicherlich etwas rausspacern müssen, da sonst das Leitblech des Umwerfers keinen Platz hat (Schwenkbereich).
> 2.) 3-fach als auch 2-fach Trigger gehen. Die sind auch untereinander (Shimano vs. SRAM) im Übersetzungsverhältnis kompatibel.
> 3.) Die Shimano-Umwerfer haben ein größeres Leitblech, deshalb kann es an den Hinterbau-Streben eng werden. Die von SRAM sind deutlich kleiner und machen keinerlei Probleme. Diese werden auch von Banshee empfohlen.
> ...



Also mein Hope-Bashguard funzt ohne Probleme auf der 3-fach XT-Kurbel. Es sind zwar nur ca. 2mm frei und das vertikale Einstellen des Umwerfers war _ETWAS_ fummelig, aber es geht ohne dass ich den spacern musste. Ist ja auch ganz schön dass da wenig Platz ist.
Mit Shadow Plus Schaltwerk und dem Bashguard ist mir noch nie die Kette runtergefallen. Deswegen habe ich auch das Thema Kettenführung komplett ad acta gelegt.

Ich fahre 38-24 und den großen Bashguard von Hope für 36-38 Zähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. Januar 2015)

@Floh : Ja, der Hope scheint wohl einer der wenigen Bashguards zu sein die ohne Spacer passen. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch an den entsprechenden Umwerfern? Mein SRAM X0 ist für 36er KB (fahre 2x9 mit 36/22) und dessen Schwenkblech liegt nur knapp über dem KB. Eventuell ist da bei Shimanos mehr Platz ... ?

@Fredpat : Ich meine das Tretlager passt. Entsprechende Spacer sind immer dabei. Beim RaceFace-KB weiss ich nicht genau ... wenn Du mit Bash fährst tut es auch ein reguläres 36er Shimano XT-Kettenblatt. Habe ich auch und schaltet dank Steighilfen sehr gut! Ist nur optisch keine echte "Schönheit", aber bei Bash ja egal ...


----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2015)

Hope hat das ganz clever gemacht, der ist quasi schon ab Werk gespacert, also von hinten nicht einfach flach sondern eben gefräst.


----------



## Fredpat (30. Januar 2015)

Hoffentlich meine letzte Frage zum Thema: Würdet ihr meiner Aussage widersprechen, wonach MRP 2X oder Twinty 2X einen Bashguard an der Kurbel überflüssig machen, oder lieber beides? Zumindest gegen Schäden beim Aufsetzen sollten die beiden Kettenführungen ja ausreichend sein?


----------



## NoStyle (30. Januar 2015)

Meine Meinung dazu: Bei einem Clutch-Schaltwerk bzw. Shadow+ braucht es keine untere Führung mehr. Falls Du eine KeFü mit Tacco holst braucht man keinen Bashguard mehr ...


----------



## Floh (31. Januar 2015)

Ich finde den Bashguard an der Kurbel besser als einen Taco. Ich hatte eine Grundplatte für die KeFü in der Hand und ich muss sagen das war mir zu schwer, dafür dass ich ja schon einen Bashguard habe.
Lieber Bashguard mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk.


----------



## biker123456 (31. Januar 2015)

So, ich habe mal bisschen was am Antrieb gemacht ..

Kassette: 40T T-Rex Hope Kassetenerweiterung + 16T Shimano Ritzel anstelle 15T und 17T
Kettenblatt: 32T Race Face Single Narrow / Wide anstatt 36T
Kettenführung: E*Thirteen LG1+ kommt raus und wird durch 77Designz Freesolo, XTR adapter und Last Bikes 32T Taco ersetzt


----------



## svenson69 (31. Januar 2015)

Schleift bei dem 32er Blatt die Kette nicht an der Schwinge wenn du auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bist?
Ich finde das bei meinem 34er schon recht knapp!
Und warum nicht auch den Taco von 77designz?


----------



## biker123456 (31. Januar 2015)

Der Taco von Last ist vorne höher gezogen. Also bis jetzt sieht es nicht so aus, dass die Kette schleift .. muss ich die Tage nochmal überprüfen ..


----------



## Jussi (1. Februar 2015)

Warum braucht man den XTR Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (1. Februar 2015)

Da ich ein XTR Innenlager verbaut habe ... fande ich mit den kleineren Lagerschalen und halt in schwarz echt sehr schick  Die Lagerschalen sind eben kleiner als bei normalen BSA Lagerschalen und da sich die Freesolo auf die Lagerschale aufstützt, braucht man da einen kleinen 0,5g schweren  Adapter


----------



## Jussi (1. Februar 2015)

Ah ok! Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## biker123456 (2. Februar 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Monarch Plus habe ich aus Neugier von einem anderen Bike mal eingebaut


.. mal mittlerweile zum Fahren gekommen?


----------



## sausebraus125 (2. Februar 2015)

Auch wenn die Gewöhnung noch fehlt: Erste "richtige Runde" auf den Isartrails im Schnee 

Das bringt echt Farbe ins monotone Weiß


----------



## biker123456 (2. Februar 2015)

Flasht!   

.. sag mal .. hast du dein Rune hier schonmal vorgestellt?


----------



## culoduro (3. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. mal mittlerweile zum Fahren gekommen?


^^ this


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (3. Februar 2015)

Gestern Heimaturlaub für mein Rune gebucht


----------



## sirios (3. Februar 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Gestern Heimaturlaub für mein Rune gebucht


 
Du fährst also nach Taiwan Biken ?


----------



## biker123456 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde rollen!


----------



## nullstein (3. Februar 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Du fährst also nach Taiwan Biken ?



Hehe...nee eher so in die andere Richtung.


----------



## ooib (3. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. mal mittlerweile zum Fahren gekommen?





biker123456 schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde rollen!



Hatte bis jetzt leider keine Zeit  Hoffe das ich dieses Wochenende raus komme


----------



## Floh (3. Februar 2015)

Bei hibike gibt es den Continental Baron in 2,5 mit Apex Karkasse für 36 Euro aber nur bis 5.2. Ich überlege den für meinen Bolz-Laufradsatz zu kaufen. Passt der beim Rune rein auf einer 34 mm Felge?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-50-schwarz-6-360tpi-BlackChili-Compound.html


----------



## biker123456 (3. Februar 2015)

ich war vorhin bissel im Wald spielen und habe den Dämpfer echt gut eingestellt bekommen .. bügelt Wurzeln jetzt echt mega mäßig weg!  Auch sonst bin ich mega happy mit dem CCDB .. allerdings würde ich mir noch bisschen mehr Verspieltheit wünschen, indem ich mich noch bisschen besser abdrücken kann und der Dämpfer beim Abdrücken nicht alles wegschluckt.

kommen da jetzt die Volume-Spacer ins Spiel um bisschen mehr pop zu erreichen?

Wurzelteppich inkl. Absätze (die Line in der Mitte macht mega Spaß!  ):


 

Gruß Max


----------



## Floh (3. Februar 2015)

Wenn Du mehr "Pop" willst, sagt Dir doch der Setup Guide was Du tun sollst? Generell mehr Federrate, und mehr compression? Hab sie gerade nicht da, steht da aber drin das weiß ich.
Steht aber dem Glattbügeln von Wurzelteppichen als Abstimmungsziel leider entgegen. Sprich Du kannst nicht beides haben, einen Hinterbau der Dich ordentlich abheben lässt, und einen der alle Unebenheiten glatt bügelt.


----------



## ooib (3. Februar 2015)

Wie schon @Floh  oberhalb von mir geschrieben hat, wird es schwierig. Du kannst es mal mit Spacern versuchen. Aber mehr Druck und mehr Druckstufe würde ich nicht empfehlen  Eher etwas den Druck nach oben korrigieren und höchstens die Zugstufe anpassen. 
Der "popp" kommt durch die Luftfeder. Hab dieses poppige Feeling bei dem Dämpfer auch vermisst. Bin dann gut gefahren mit viel Luftdruck, Spacern und wenig Druckstufe. Möchte aber nicht nochmal alles her schreiben, steht irgendwo weiter vorne im Thread.


----------



## biker123456 (3. Februar 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Möchte aber nicht nochmal alles her schreiben


Ales klar .. ist auch nicht notwendig .. danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (3. Februar 2015)

Heute eingetroffen


----------



## Caese (5. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Heute eingetroffen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356775


witzig, gleiches Paket am gleichen Tag auch bei mir angekommen. Bald kann der Aufbau losgehen (und die Sonne rauskommen...)

kann mir jemand ne Information zu den ("richtigen") Anzugmomenten der Ausfallenden geben? Bei mir lag keine Anleitung o.ä. dabei.


----------



## Jussi (5. Februar 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> kann mir jemand ne Information zu den ("richtigen") Anzugmomenten der Ausfallenden geben? Bei mir lag keine Anleitung o.ä. dabei.



Fest


----------



## Jussi (5. Februar 2015)

Glaube nicht das es dafür ein spezielles Moment gibt. Stahlschrauben mit Stahlgewindeeinsätzen.


----------



## grey (5. Februar 2015)

http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/#rune-faqs-tab

A: Please use the following torque specifications:
*Main & Chainstay Pivot Bolts (Lower Link Pivots) * 8Nm
*Seattube and Seatstay Pivot Bolts (Upper Link Pivots) * 5Nm
*Dropout bolts*
12Nm
*Rear Thru Axle*
8Nm
*Rear Thru Axle Lock Nut * 3Nm
*Shock Bolt - Frame side (front)  * 10Nm
*Shock Bolt - Swing Arm (rear)* 12Nm
*Derailleur Hanger Bolt*
5Nm


----------



## Caese (5. Februar 2015)

oh sehr gut, besten Dank greyz!


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Februar 2015)

Bei den Ausfallenden empfehle ich die Auflageflächen schön zu reinigen und auf den Schrauben ein wenig mittelfestes Loctite zu verwenden.

Am besten Dropouts locker montieren, Hinterrad rein, Achse durch und anziehen. Dann erst die Schrauben der Dropouts anziehen. 
Sonst fluchten die nicht richtig und die Achse geht nicht gut durch.


----------



## grey (5. Februar 2015)

Wenn man gerade nicht am herumtesten der verschiedenen ausfallenden-einstellungen ist, kann man das ruhig mal mit drehmomentschlüssel + schraubensicherung machen, dann greift man das sowieso lange nicht mehr an.
Ansonsten denke ich aber auch nicht, dass der Teil besonders heikel ist. 

Kleiner Tropfen Loctite auf den "*Rear Thru Axle Lock Nut "* vermeidet aber wirklich ärger, der Hund hat sich bei mir schon 2x zur Hälfte rausgearbeitet.


----------



## biker123456 (5. Februar 2015)

greyz schrieb:


> Rear Thru Axle Lock Nut


gibts den Notalls einzeln zu kaufen oder muss man sich dann ne andere Schraube mit großer Unterlegscheibe nehmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (5. Februar 2015)

Braucht man das Ding überhaupt?


----------



## tequesta (5. Februar 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Braucht man das Ding überhaupt?


Bei meinem Spitfire lösen sich lock nut und Steckachse auch gerne mal. Kontrolle oder loctite sind Pflicht.


----------



## NoStyle (5. Februar 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Braucht man das Ding überhaupt?


Ja, besser ist das. Wobei ich noch nie das Problem sich lösender Schrauben an Steckachse oder Dropouts oder sonstwo hatte. Wem das zu viel Akt ist kann aber auch auf RockShox-Maxle umsteigen ...


----------



## Caese (5. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Da ich ein XTR Innenlager verbaut habe ... fande ich mit den kleineren Lagerschalen und halt in schwarz echt sehr schick  Die Lagerschalen sind eben kleiner als bei normalen BSA Lagerschalen und da sich die Freesolo auf die Lagerschale aufstützt, braucht man da einen kleinen 0,5g schweren  Adapter



ich bin grade über den Beitrag gestolpert - ich habe auch ein XTR Lager - aber nirgendwo einen entsprechenden Adapter gesehen. Kannst du mir auf die Sprünge helfen?

*edit: achso, meinst du den Plastikadapter, der zur Montage mit HT2 Schlüssel dabei liegt?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ja, besser ist das. Wobei ich noch nie das Problem sich lösender Schrauben an Steckachse oder Dropouts oder sonstwo hatte. Wem das zu viel Akt ist kann aber auch auf RockShox-Maxle umsteigen ...



Die Maxle paßt einfach so ?


----------



## BrotherMo (5. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Maxle paßt einfach so ?


 Das würde mich auch brennend interessieen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (5. Februar 2015)

Ja, die RS Maxle passt ohne Probleme. Könnte auch serienmäßig von Banshee angeboten werden, würde die Dropouts aber verteuern. Somit gibts serienmäßig die hauseigene Achse.


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Februar 2015)

Stolzer Preis für eine Steckachse


----------



## biker123456 (5. Februar 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> ich bin grade über den Beitrag gestolpert - ich habe auch ein XTR Lager - aber nirgendwo einen entsprechenden Adapter gesehen. Kannst du mir auf die Sprünge helfen?
> 
> *edit: achso, meinst du den Plastikadapter, der zur Montage mit HT2 Schlüssel dabei liegt?



Hallo, es handelt sich um folgenden Adapter (wird nur benötigt um eine 77Designz Freesolo Kettenführung zu verwenden):

http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-05-to-xtr

Der Adapter (hier links im Bild) wird nur auf die Kettenführung von unten drauf gesteckt, damit der geringere Durchmesser der XTR Lager ausgegelichen wird (im Gegensatz zu den normalen BSA Lagerschalen):




Hier nochmal der Adapter aufgesteckt:


----------



## Floh (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein bisserl was gebastelt...











Ich wollte schon lange was haben das den Bereich der Gelenke und des Umwerfers ein bisschen vor Dreck schützt. Auf der Arbeit gab es ein Abfallstück Organoblech. Da hab ich mir eine Pappschablone gemacht und solange am Rune ausprobiert bis die passte. Dann das Organoblech mit der Bandsäge zugeschnitten und am Bandschleifer geglättet.
Die Details waren etwas tricky. Zwei halbrunde Aussparungen für die Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug und ein bisschen Feinarbeit an den Querstreben mit der Feile, und es sah eigentlich ganz gut aus. Aber das Teil war ja immer noch flach, nicht gut für ein Schutzblech.
Wer Organoblech nicht kennt: das sind Glasfasergewebematten, die im Gegensatz zu normalen Platten nicht mit Epoxidharz, sondern mit einem Thermoplast umspritzt sind. Das heisst, man kann sie warm machen und verformen. Normalerweise geschieht das durch Tiefziehen in beheizten Formen. In meinem Fall macht man sich eine Schablone mit R 360 und macht das Blech so lange warm bis es sich verformen lässt. Der Heissluftfön reicht dafür nicht, ich musste die Lötlampe bemühen um genug Wärme reinzubringen. 
Ein paar Schraubzwingen helfen es festzuhalten, bis es wieder kalt ist.

Das ist erstmal Version 1. bin nicht so super happy mit der Oberfläche, durch das Erhitzenit der Gasflamme hat es ein paar Bläschen gegeben. Aber das Teil wiegt 60 Gramm und ist mit 4 Lagen Gewebe wie ein Panzer gebaut. Schöner werden kann es später noch.


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Februar 2015)

Scheuert die Bremsleitung nicht wie du sie verlegt hast? Genauso der Schaltzug. Hab meine außen verlegt und gut Platz gelassen.


----------



## Floh (5. Februar 2015)

Nein, das ist total super so. Ich hab die Bremsleitung aber noch mit einem zusätzlichen Kabelbinder am Hinterbau hochgezogen.


----------



## svenson69 (5. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bisserl was gebastelt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Floh (5. Februar 2015)

Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke... Kannte ich noch nicht.
Hast Du laminiert oder einfach gebogen oder so wie ich?


----------



## nullstein (5. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Nein, das ist total super so. Ich hab die Bremsleitung aber noch mit einem zusätzlichen Kabelbinder am Hinterbau hochgezogen.



Ich hatte zuerst meine Bremsleitung außen verlegt und auch mit einem Kabelbinder hochgezogen und fixiert. Resultat:
Eine nette Kerbe im Alu.

Nun den Kabelbinder weggelassen und alles ist gut.


----------



## svenson69 (5. Februar 2015)

Ganz einfach
Hab einen Eimer zurecht geschnitten und einfach mit Carbonfolie überzogen. Löcher rein für die Kabelbinder,fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst meine Bremsleitung außen verlegt und auch mit einem Kabelbinder hochgezogen und fixiert. Resultat:
> Eine nette Kerbe im Alu.
> 
> Nun den Kabelbinder weggelassen und alles ist gut.



Ich hab einen hirizontalen Kabelbinder. Der hält einen vertikalen, durch den Leitung geht. Darunter ist Klett.
Hoffe, das funzt.


----------



## BrotherMo (5. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich hab einen hirizontalen Kabelbinder. Der hält einen vertikalen, durch den Leitung geht. Darunter ist Klett.
> Hoffe, das funzt.


Könntest du davon mal ein Bild machen....
Hatte die Version auch mal (ohne Klett) und war nicht glücklich....
Wär super....


----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2015)

Mach' ich !


----------



## Caese (5. Februar 2015)

Ihr dürft mir auch gerne eins machen


----------



## biker123456 (5. Februar 2015)

... mist .. habe gerade mal bei mir geschaut .. habe auch schon blank und das schwarz runtergeschrabbelt .. ist aber auch bissel doof mit den Leitungen nach hinten ...  muss ich morgen vor der Ausfahrt gleich nochmal eine Lösung finden! --> Bilder von euren Lösungen wären natürlich auch hilfreich


----------



## nullstein (5. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt:
seit ich den Kabelbinder weggelassen hab, ist alles gut.


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habs außen gelegt und nur die Befestigung vom Rahmen genutzt. So viel Luft zum Rahmen lassen wie möglich, ohne das die Füße an die Schlaufe kommen.


----------



## Maxed (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habs beim Spitti durch die Öffnung verlegt und beim Aufbau schon Rahmenschützer auf die Leitungen gezogen, funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Floh (6. Februar 2015)

Die Bremsleitung soll ja innen laufen. Ich habe sie an den vorgesehenen Punkten befestigt, und am Sitzrohr einen Rahmenschoner aufgeklebt. Dass man das nicht beliebig eng machen darf ist klar, der Hinterbau dreht ja nicht nur sondern bewegt sich auch als Ganzes nach oben.
@Maxed: Ist das dieses Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape an Deiner Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (6. Februar 2015)

hmm... Ich würde auf einen Fahrradschlauch tippen


----------



## Maxed (6. Februar 2015)

@Floh: Nope, ist ein kaputter Schwalbe Schlauch in Form geschnitten


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung soll ja innen laufen.



Wo steht das ?


----------



## Floh (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hab einfach mal den Anbringungspunkt innen an der Schwinge als Indikator genommen


----------



## Raesfeld (6. Februar 2015)

Banshee legt die Leitungen außen rum:


----------



## biker123456 (6. Februar 2015)

Erstmal als Provisorium für heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Banshee legt die Leitungen außen rum ...


... und da gehören sie auch hin. Ist hier schon öfter diskutiert worden - in einem großzügigeren Bogen von Hinterbau zum Unterrohr verlegt scheuert da nahezu nichts und erspart Kabelbinder-Orgien. Bisschen Tape an der Schwinge reicht ...


----------



## tor-bjoern (6. Februar 2015)

Servus,

lese hier in dem Thema schon eine Weile mit und stehe in regem Kontakt mit Bernhard (vielen Dank für deine Geduld).

Großes Thema ist irgendwie die Rahmengröße. Bin 185 und habe bisher eine Cube AMS 120 Race (29er) mit einem tourenmäßig riesigen reach. Naja, jeder fängt mal an und die Interessen verlagern sich 

Da ich irgendwie zwischen den Rahmengrößen L und XL schwanke, wäre es super, wenn ich im Raum Frankfurt am Main mal ne Runde Probesitzen/-stehen könnte.

Beste Grüße


----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe Du kannst beide Größen probefahren. Aber ich denke bei 185cm liegst Du ziemlich genau bei L ...


----------



## Raesfeld (6. Februar 2015)

Um was für einen Rahmen geht es überhaupt?
Bei nem Rune würde ich auch L sagen.

Übrigens:
Float X ist gerade vom Service zurück. 
Jetzt, da sich tatsächlich Druck im IFP befindet, habe ich auch keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen mehr...
Die Dämpfung bringt jetzt einen schönen Bottom-Out mit.


----------



## tor-bjoern (6. Februar 2015)

Japp, geht um ein Rune. Soll so die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" werden 

Bin da durchaus bereit auch ein paar Kilometer Anreise in Kauf zu nehmen, bevor ich nen Fehlkauf tätige.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du kannst beide Größen probefahren. Aber ich denke bei 185cm liegst Du ziemlich genau bei L ...



....oder eben bei XL ! 

Mir wäre bei 1,86 L definitiv zu klein gewesen.


----------



## Floh (6. Februar 2015)

Ja hm. Für mich, 1,90 m mit viel Beinlänge ist L _eigentlich_ bisserl kurz. Die Höhe geht schon in Ordnung, wäre das Sitzrohr länger könnte ich den Sattel nicht tief genug stellen. Du bist eigentlich genau bei L, aber wie san_andreas schrieb, fallen manche Leute auch aus der Norm raus.
Ich bin in Hannover und habe ein L.


----------



## mfux (6. Februar 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Japp, geht um ein Rune. Soll so die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" werden
> 
> Bin da durchaus bereit auch ein paar Kilometer Anreise in Kauf zu nehmen, bevor ich nen Fehlkauf tätige.



Ob hier nicht das Spitfire das bessere Bike wär...?!


----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Ob hier nicht das Spitfire das bessere Bike wär...?!


Gute Frage. Allerdings haben doch sowohl "Trailbikes" wie "Enduros" den Anspruch der "Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" ... ?!?


----------



## NoStyle (6. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ....oder eben bei XL !
> Mir wäre bei 1,86 L definitiv zu klein gewesen.


Deswegen ja beides Probefahrten, wenn möglich. Muss ja zu den individuellen Körperproportionen passen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (6. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Erstmal als Provisorium für heute:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357546


So sieht meine Lösung aus  Mastic Tape, das dauert eine Weile bis das durch ist. Hat bei mir seit April gehalten


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Februar 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> lese hier in dem Thema schon eine Weile mit und stehe in regem Kontakt mit Bernhard (vielen Dank für deine Geduld).
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir eine Probefahrt L Rune in und um Köln anbieten. PLZ 50xxx. Ist halt nicht um die Ecke, aber wenn sich nix näheres findet meld dich. 50er Vorbau und 780er Lenker.


----------



## tor-bjoern (6. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich kann dir eine Probefahrt L Rune in und um Köln anbieten. PLZ 50xxx. Ist halt nicht um die Ecke, aber wenn sich nix näheres findet meld dich. 50er Vorbau und 780er Lenker.


Ja sehr geil. Bin am 21. und 22.02. in Köln. Näheres können wir ja per PN klären.


----------



## keffers (7. Februar 2015)

hey, kurze frage
fahr im moment n trek slash
liebäugle das rune aber schon ne zeitlang
was könnt ihr so aus eurer erfahrung bisher an pros und contras aufzählen?
wills mir evtl als trek ersatz aufbauen


----------



## pro-wheels (7. Februar 2015)

keffers schrieb:


> hey, kurze frage
> fahr im moment n trek slash
> liebäugle das rune aber schon ne zeitlang
> was könnt ihr so aus eurer erfahrung bisher an pros und contras aufzählen?
> wills mir evtl als trek ersatz aufbauen


Du kannst das Rune nicht wirklich mit dem Slash gleichsetzen, wenn dann das Spitfire.
Das rune ist schon eine andere Liga, ich kenne das Slash selbst


----------



## Tapir1000 (7. Februar 2015)

juhuhuhuuu das rune ist ein richtig geiles bike!! erste ausfahrt heute gemacht, da stinkt mein altes canyon nerve hart ab  es ist fast fertig, sattel und pedale werden noch geupdated. dazu will ich mich mal an tubeless wagen. kann mit wer n rat geben was ich alles brauch um meine ztr flow felgen und maxxis shortys reifen dicht zu bekommen?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2015)

Ich würde Specialized Bliss tubeless Tape nehmen und die neuen Bliss Ventile. Da dauert das 5 Minuten.


----------



## gunznoc (7. Februar 2015)

- Tesa 4289 in 25mm Breite doppellagig (günstig)
- NoTubes Ventile 
- NoTubes Milch (cirka 70-100 ml)

Damit ging's bei mir völlig problemlos. 

Probiers einfach mal aus. Funktioniert in der Regel sehr gut und hat (meiner Meinung nach) sehr viele Vorteile. 

Und wenn man sich beim Vorbereiten etwas Mühe gibt, klappt's in der Regel auf Anhieb sehr gut. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MK_79 (8. Februar 2015)

keffers schrieb:


> hey, kurze frage
> fahr im moment n trek slash
> liebäugle das rune aber schon ne zeitlang
> was könnt ihr so aus eurer erfahrung bisher an pros und contras aufzählen?
> wills mir evtl als trek ersatz aufbauen



Hallo!
Pros und cons wurden hier schon mal besprochen und alles sehr objektiv bewertet. 
Es ist wie immer die Frage, was suchst und erwartest Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keffers (8. Februar 2015)

soll als trail bike aufgebaut werden mit 160mm vorn und hinten und für meine lokalen trails im steigerwald ausreichen, zum klettern und auch bergabradeln
parkeinsätze sind damit nicht geplant, dafür gibts des status


----------



## NoStyle (8. Februar 2015)

keffers schrieb:


> soll als trail bike aufgebaut werden mit 160mm vorn und hinten und für meine lokalen trails im steigerwald ausreichen, zum klettern und auch bergabradeln
> parkeinsätze sind damit nicht geplant, dafür gibts des status


Wie schaut es denn bei Dir bezüglich Höhenmeter aus? Hast Du viele lange Uphills bzw. umgekehrt Downhills? Oder geht es permanent rauf und runter? Möchte dem Rune nicht in den Rücken fallen, aber falls ja - durchaus mal über das Spitfire als Alternative nachdenken ... vorallem wenn ein Spezi Status für Park vorhanden ist ...


----------



## keffers (8. Februar 2015)

is eig ziemlich gleich wenn ich rauf runter will erst rauf, und dann wieder rauf...


----------



## chiefrock (8. Februar 2015)

Also wenn ein Status zum groben ballern vorhanden ist und das Spitfire wirklich so gut geht wie hier viele sagen, dann würde ich das Spitty nehmen.

Grüße.


----------



## martin186 (8. Februar 2015)

Rahmen: Banshee Rune V2 2015 orange Gr. L
LRS: No stan`s ZTR Flow EX notubes 650b mit Hope Pro Evo II Naben
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT solo air 160mm
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debonair Tune m/m
Bremsen: Shimano Saint 203/180
Schaltgruppe: SRAM X1 32 T vorn, 11-fach 10-42 T hinten
Pedale: HT AE 03
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb stealth 420mm
Sattel: Syncros XR 1,5 Titanium
Lenker: Spank Spike special Teamedition 800mm
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4 50mm
Reifen tubeless (kommen noch): Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,35 vorn; Hans Dampf 2,35 hinten


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Februar 2015)

Größe L bei welcher Körpergröße?
Ziemlich guter Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin186 (8. Februar 2015)

Danke
Hab lange überlegt zwischen L & XL - Bin 1,86 groß und das Teil passt top - bei der niedrigsten Sattelstellung habe ich noch ca. 11/12cm vom vorderen Knie Platz bei geradem Lenker. XL wäre wohl auch gegangen, wolltes aber n bissl wendiger haben...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön !

Ich hab bei gleicher Größe XL, da wär ein Vergleich spannend.


----------



## martin186 (8. Februar 2015)

Cool,
hast Du´s schon getestet - Auch 15er Model...?


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2015)

Bisher nur bissl im Wald geballert. Die Maße sind jetzt wie bei meinem Speci vorher, paßt sehr gut. Fahre aber schon länger lieber "geräumige" Rahmen.


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Februar 2015)

War dein Enduro auch xl?


----------



## MK_79 (8. Februar 2015)

keffers schrieb:


> soll als trail bike aufgebaut werden mit 160mm vorn und hinten und für meine lokalen trails im steigerwald ausreichen, zum klettern und auch bergabradeln
> parkeinsätze sind damit nicht geplant, dafür gibts des status


Du kannst das Rune auch erstmal sehr leicht aufbauen. 
Fox RP23 und Pike + ordentlichen Laufradsatz, dann ist schon mal viel Gewonnen. 
Ich finde das Rune extrem verspielt und stabil. 


Das Spitty würde mir aber auch noch raushängen


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> War dein Enduro auch xl?



Nein, das war L. Wenn man das Enduro in L mit dem Rune vergleicht, ist das XL Rune eher in der Nähe. Mit dem 35mm Vorbau passt es optimal.


----------



## keffers (8. Februar 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Du kannst das Rune auch erstmal sehr leicht aufbauen.
> Fox RP23 und Pike + ordentlichen Laufradsatz, dann ist schon mal viel Gewonnen.
> Ich finde das Rune extrem verspielt und stabil.



ja an spwas hab ich auch gedacht, spitfire sagt mir irgendwie noch nicht so zu, kann mir nicht erklären warum


----------



## MK_79 (8. Februar 2015)

keffers schrieb:


> ja an spwas hab ich auch gedacht, spitfire sagt mir irgendwie noch nicht so zu, kann mir nicht erklären warum



Dann hast du auf jedenfall noch Luft nach oben. Evtl. Den Fox noch anpassen lassen (Push?!). 

Wo bist du her?  Vielleicht findet sich jemand, bei dem du Probesitzen kannst.


----------



## sausebraus125 (9. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Flasht!
> 
> .. sag mal .. hast du dein Rune hier schonmal vorgestellt?



Stimmt, so ganz offiziell tatsächlich noch nicht!   Da ich am geilsten Winterbiketag (Samstag, Pfälzerwald) ein top Pic von einem renomierten Foren-Mitglied geschossen bekam, hier die Vorstellung:


Zuerst mal in dickes Dankeschön an die User und Banshee rune-Fahrer "Sirios" und "Kopis" die mir auf Anfrage hier sofort mit Rat, Tat und Rad sofort zur Seite gestanden hätten. Toll dass die Banshee Rune - Gruppe hier so toll funktioniert!

Nach Besuch bei Sven in Bruchsal war das lange Überlegen, ob 26" mit vorhandenen Teilen, einige Teile aber 27,5" , oder oder oder, aber schnell hinfällig (den Kerl darf man nicht zu oft besuchen, man ertappt sich echt zu schnell dabei, wieder Geld in irgendwelche tollen Teile investieren zu wollen...  )

Auf dem Bild das Ergebnis meiner ursprünglichen "Rahmensuche":
Ein Bike aus ausschließlich Neuteilen 

Rune in orange (war ne Kurzschlussreaktion, ich hatte gerade 3 schwarze Bikes in Serie und im Bekanntenkreis fahren zu viele Leute "raw")

Rahmengröße "L"  mit 27,5er Aufbau, bei 1,80m und 86er Schritt. Paßt für meinen Zweck perfekt! (Viel bergab, aber das meiste zuvor auch hoch..."M" wäre mir da auf Dauer zu knapp)

Schaltkomponenten x01 in schwarz (von xx1 hab ich kurzfristig abgesehen, da ich Tage zuvor in Finale, 3 Schaltwerke in zwei Tagen habe zerbersten sehen...)
Kurbel RaceFace Turbine Cinch ( Umbau auf Hope oder Sram __1 erwäge ich, da von denen nun auch eine Achsmontage mit großer Kettenblattvariabilität angeboten wird)
Bremsen Shimano Saint, große Scheibe v+h - bei Bremsen geh ich kein Risiko mehr ein: muss einfach immer zuverlässig stoppen können!
Laufräder: Hope+Flow EX
Sattelstütze: KS lev DX ,150mm (eine Wohltat nach div. Reverb)
Lenker-Vorbau: RaceFace Atlas 35; 800mm und 50mm
Fahrwek: Pike, da mittlerweile bewiesen gut (Marzocchi ncr titan kitzelt mich aber immer noch) und CC DB

Ich war noch nicht so oft on tour, aber das was ich bisher erleben konnte, war 1A!!! Bin, trotz der immer weiter verbreiteten Leichtbau-Carbon-Enduros im Umfeld, komplett von meiner Bikeauswahl überzeugt und begeistert!

Wenn sich mal ein Banshee-Rider in den Pfälzerwald verirren sollte: Revanchiere mich gerne mit Info oder Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (9. Februar 2015)

Fährt jemand von euch ein Angleset im Rune?
Gibt es mit flacherem Lenkwinkel gutes/ schlechtes zu berichten?


----------



## martin186 (9. Februar 2015)

Guck ma, der sollte Dir weiterhelfen können...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1768103?q=banshee+rune&page=3&in=search


----------



## NoStyle (9. Februar 2015)

Der User @GrazerTourer  fährt auch ein Angleset (Works-Components) im Rune. Ich habe im Spitfire auch eins verbaut, allerdings CaneCreek.


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Februar 2015)

Bin letzthin auch eines mit -2° Workscomponents Angleset gefahren... fährt klasse.
War allerdings auch im Park, allzuviel übers technisch fahren kann ich da nicht sagen.
War aber in Kombination mit den längeren Ausfallenden, ohne die wäre es eventuell in der flachen Stellung etwas unharmonisch...

Mein eigenes hat kein Angleset, weil ich fürs Parkfahren noch das Darkside habe... find aber den originalen Lenkwinkel sehr "allroundtauglich" und ich fahr auch hier und da im Park damit wenn es sich bei einer Tour ergibt...


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch ein Angleset im Rune?
> Gibt es mit flacherem Lenkwinkel gutes/ schlechtes zu berichten?



Das ist einfach Geschmackssache!

flach (<65°)
- Im Highspeed Bereich toll
- In sehr steilem sufigen Gelände fein (macht das Gelände flacher)
- erfordert eine sehr aktive Fahrweise
- man darf sich nicht nach hinten setzen (wird überhaup nicht verziehen)
- bergauf oder langsam neigt die Lenkung zum "in die Lenkrichtung" Kippen-

steiler (um 66°)
- einfacher zu kontrollieren (Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten wirkt sich nich so dramatisch aus)
- etwas spritziger bzw. nervöser
- weniger kippelig bergauf

ganz flach kann man irre gut Gas geben. An einem schlechten Tag tut man sich mE aber mit dem etwas steileren Lenkwinkel leichter, da man nicht so aktiv und aggressiv fahren muss und man schneller flowig damit unterwegs ist, auch wenn man gerade ein isserl neben den Dingen steht. Ic vergleiche es gerne so wwie Slalom Rennski VS Slalom Topmodell. Mit dem Rennski kannst du unglaublichen Spaß haben, wenn alle Rahmenbedinungen passen. Hat man aber gerade wenig Kraft, ist die Sicht schlecht, ist der Untergrund doch irgendwie nicht so wie man es gerne mag, hat man mit dem nicht-Rennski mehr Spaß. Gleich wie der Rennski, funktioniert mE ein sehr flaches Bike nur bei 90-100% Einsatzbereitschaft super und darunter nicht so gut. Darunter macht eine etwas verzeihendere Geometrie, wie beim Ski, mehr Sinn. 

Ich selbst habe meinen Lenkwinkel wieder um einen halben Grad steiler gemacht und fahre nun meistens mit ca 65°. Früher waren es ca 63,5-64,5, je nach Setting. Komischer Weise merke ich das mehr als bspw einen Um 2 cm längeren Vorbau.

WEnn man nicht genau weiß was man will, würde ich ein Angleset nicht einfach so einbauen. Wenn man sich's leicht leisten kann ja, aber dann trotzdem probieren. Die 65-66° des Rune sind schon richtig für die Bike Kategorie.


----------



## keffers (9. Februar 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Dann hast du auf jedenfall noch Luft nach oben. Evtl. Den Fox noch anpassen lassen (Push?!).
> 
> Wo bist du her?  Vielleicht findet sich jemand, bei dem du Probesitzen kannst.



wäre auf jedenfall cool
unterfranken, schweinfurt /würzburg die ecke
treib mich oft in beerfelden oder osternohe rumm


----------



## NoStyle (9. Februar 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Geschmackssache!
> 
> flach (<65°)
> - Im Highspeed Bereich toll
> ...


Sehe ich ähnlich! 
Hatte mein Spitfire auch mal auf 65° - das ist für schnell und/oder bergab schon sehr souverän. Allerdings muss man trotzdem schön aggressiv über dem Lenker bleiben, sonst verliert man vorne Traktion!
Jetzt, mit 66° und Neutral-Setting (durch -0,5° Angleset) habe ich einen guten Kompromiss für alle Gelegenheiten.

@bobtailoner : Wenn Du bezüglich LW flexibel sein möchtest tut ein CC oder ähnliches Not, also ein Angleset mit mehreren LW-Optionen. Die Works-Components haben nur einen fixen LW, da muss man schon sicher sein wo es hin soll ... !


----------



## Jussi (9. Februar 2015)

@*sausebraus125*

Sehr schönes Rune.
Kannst du mal was zum Gewicht sagen? 
Ist das hinten auch eine 203mm Scheibe?

Wegen der MZ ncr ti, kannst mich gerne mal per Pn anschreiben wenn du magst hab vielleicht was für dich.
Nagelneu und von Sven!


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Februar 2015)

ich find auch die Verstellung der Geometrie Rahmenseitig richtig gut... die flache Stellung mit längeren Streben und tiefstem Tretlager im Park, die mittlere Stellung ist dann schon deutlich verspielter... gefällt mir gut wie das gelöst wurde...
Mein Rune hat mit 170mm Lyrik dann in der neutralen Stellung etwa 65° LW... so taugts mir momentan fast am meisten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (9. Februar 2015)

Ich würde die Verwendung eines Winkelsteuersatzes vielleicht auch noch von Laufradgrösse bzw.  Gabeleinbaulänge abhängig machen.


----------



## sausebraus125 (9. Februar 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> @*sausebraus125*
> 
> Sehr schönes Rune.
> Kannst du mal was zum Gewicht sagen?
> ...



Dankeschön 
Das Bild, bzw Orange des Bikes macht bei der Eisblauen Winterluft auch echt was her!  :-D
(Hier vielen Dank an Bild- und Video-Guru "Radde" :-D )
Ja, hab sowohl vorn und hinten große Scheiben. Bin mit ca 88kg "nackig" + Klamotten und fast immer "Lastesel" der Tourgruppe gut beladen und fühle mich mit den Downhill-Ankern superwohl. Ist wohl ein bisschen Psychologie - ich hate mal nach 1100hm Abfahrt in den Alpen auf der letzten Abwärtsrampe (Rocky slayer sxc mit Formula oro puro Bremsen) v+h bei noch ordentlich Tempo einen Totalausfall...ging alles gut, lag auch sicher nicht am Produkt alleine, aber in Bezug auf Sicherheit sind mir alles in allem 5-6-700g mehr oder weniger völlig egal!


----------



## Jussi (9. Februar 2015)

Ja gut aber mit 88kg bist du jetzt nicht sooo schwer.
200mm scheibe hinten aufßm Enduro und dann noch Saint ist halt schon ne Nummer.
Saint kommt bei mir auch drauf aber hinten 180mm. Spiele noch mit dem Gedanken evt ne XT zu verbauen und die Saint auf den DH zu packen. Mal sehen...
Aber wenn´s für dich passt, ist alles ok. 

Was sagt denn die Waage zum Rad?


----------



## biker123456 (9. Februar 2015)

bestimmt so 14,4-14,6kg


----------



## svenson69 (9. Februar 2015)

martin186 schrieb:


> Guck ma, der sollte Dir weiterhelfen können...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1768103?q=banshee rune&page=3&in=search


Das ist nur der obere Teil von Angleset,unten ist ein normaler Cane Creek Steuersatz verbaut


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich mich das mit dem angleset.
Meine Vorstellung ist ein XL Rahmen, 650b und dann den lenkwinkel auf 65•, einbauhöhe der Gabel 555mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich mich das mit dem angleset.
> Meine Vorstellung ist ein XL Rahmen, 650b und dann den lenkwinkel auf 65•, einbauhöhe der Gabel 555mm


Dann wirst Du kein Angleset brauchen, wenn ich mich nicht irre ... ?!
Die Rune Geo-Chart ist mit 545mm Gabel-Einbauhöhe, egal ob 26" oder 650B. Bei einer 650B 555mm Gabel kommst Du doch noch flacher im Slack-Setting ... ?


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mich verschrieben. Es sollte 64* sein.
Hat sich aber auch erledigt. Bin mit Bernhard zum Entschluss gekommen die Karte erstmal so zu fahren.


----------



## biker123456 (9. Februar 2015)

Schöne Aktion auf einem Rune in der zweiten Hälfte!


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2015)

Nope! Ist ein Darkside und Spitfire ...


----------



## sausebraus125 (10. Februar 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ja gut aber mit 88kg bist du jetzt nicht sooo schwer.
> 200mm scheibe hinten aufßm Enduro und dann noch Saint ist halt schon ne Nummer.
> Saint kommt bei mir auch drauf aber hinten 180mm. Spiele noch mit dem Gedanken evt ne XT zu verbauen und die Saint auf den DH zu packen. Mal sehen...
> Aber wenn´s für dich passt, ist alles ok.
> ...



Du hast schon recht, ist wohl etwas mit (ganz großen) Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen :-D
Sven hatte das Rune anfangs auf 13,8 gewogen (mit Billigpedalen und normaler Sattelstütze)
Die KS bringt sicher nochmal 350-400g mit, die Hope Pedale sind zwar 1a-hochwertig, aber auch keine Fliegengewichte.
Denke 14,2 bis 14,4 sind realistisch  - richtiges Wiegen steht noch aus 
Den "echten Wert" liefere ich noch nach! 
Am Samstag waren jedenfalls ca 50km mit ca 1800hm drin.
Dabei reglementierte aber vor allem das 32er Blatt.
Für ausgedehnte "All Mtn"/ "Enduro" -Touren ohne Shuttle und in Mittelgebirgen wie Pfälzer Wald, empfinde ich 30er oder sogar 28er für angebrachter.

Was das "Leichtbaupotential" angeht: Ich probiers mal so, aber wie das so ist...man hat ja immer den Drang, nochmal was anders zu machen oder zu verbessern... ;-)

Die neuen XTR-Bremsen könnt ich mir jedenfalls vorstellen, find ich auch optisch hübsch.
Bei der Kurbel liebäugle ich mit der Hope (die bringt aber dann gewichtsmäßig nix...) - die Turbine mit Spiderlessblatt müßte man schon gegen die preisliche Luxusklasse tauschen (x01 und xx1 sind nicht leichter, wenn dann schon ne RF next oder sowas),
RF sixc35 Lenker,
Andere Laufräder...(da ist man mit um die 100kg mit voller beladung und Klamotten und dem Wunsch nach etwas robustem auch wieder sehr schnell auf einem preislichen Niveau, wo jeder Kratzer an der Felge weh tut  )

Ich schaue mir jedenfalls ganz neugierig alle anderen Aufbauten an und guck mich mal schlau, was noch so geht und vor allem schick ausschaut 

Ganz abgesehen davon bin ich bikesportlich im Moment grade wieder so dermaßen motiviert, daß ich mir auch noch den Aufbau eines leichteren  29er Trail/Am-Bikes vorstellen kann (ich weiß, voll bekloppt... :-D  ) Daher empfinde ich die etwas freeride-lastigere Konfiguration des Rune eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Floh (10. Februar 2015)

Gewicht, pah. Wenn Du mit 3,5 kg plus Dämpfer anfängst kannst halt kaum noch eine 12 vor dem Komma haben. Mich störts nicht. Aber ich bleibe weiter bei 2x10 und meinem 24-36 Opa-Uphill Gang 

Übrigens geht es mir genauso wie Dir: Meine Carbonschleuder feiert demnächst auch wieder Auferstehung. Über die Alpen möchte ich mit dem Rune nämlich dann doch nicht fahren. Obwohl es schon ne harte Ansage wäre für alle anderen auf dem Trip


----------



## biker123456 (10. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Spitfire


ok, krass!


----------



## Kadoffel (10. Februar 2015)

moin!
hat sich bisher jemand mit den Ausfallenden des Rune für 26" und 27,5" befasst?
Laut den offiziellen Geodaten von Banshee unterscheidet sich die Tretlagerhöhe bei den Laufradgrößen um 10mm, bei gleicher Gabeleinbaulänge.
Rechne ich jetzt aber die Differenz der Laufradradien aus: (27,5"-26")/2,
komme ich auf 19mm etwa. 
Wo liegt der (Denk-)Fehler? Da laut Banshee der Steuerwinkel gleich bleibt, müssten sich die Tretlagerhöhen doch genau um diese 19mm unterscheiden.


----------



## AnAx (10. Februar 2015)

Kadoffel schrieb:


> Rechne ich jetzt aber die Differenz der Laufradradien aus: (27,5"-26")/2,
> komme ich auf 19mm etwa.
> Wo liegt der (Denk-)Fehler? Da laut Banshee der Steuerwinkel gleich bleibt, müssten sich die Tretlagerhöhen doch genau um diese 19mm unterscheiden.



Moin..

Dein Denkfehler liegt darin, für die Differenz die umgangssprachlichen Werte 26" und 27,5" zu nehmen. Dies suggeriert einen Unterschied von 1,5" also rund 38mm.
Wenn du die Differenz aus den ERTRO-Maßen berechnest, kommst du der Sache schon deutlich näher. ERTRO für 26" ist 559mm und für 650b ists 584mm. Die Differenz ist also 25mm und damit schon recht nah an den 10mm Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5"...


----------



## NoStyle (10. Februar 2015)

@AnAx : Richtig! Der Unterschied ist 25mm im Durchmesser = 12,5mm Radius. Um diesen Wert steigt die theoretische Tretlagerhöhe. Praktisch sind das zwischen 10 und 14/15 Millimeter, je nach Volumen des Reifens ... 

@biker123456 : Such mal nach Videos von Jack Fogelquist. Auch ein Banshee-Team-Rider auf nem Darkside und Spitfire ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sausebraus125 (10. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @AnAx : Richtig! Der Unterschied ist 25mm im Durchmesser = 12,5mm Radius. Um diesen Wert steigt die theoretische Tretlagerhöhe. Praktisch sind das zwischen 10 und 14/15 Millimeter, je nach Volumen des Reifens ...
> 
> @biker123456 : Such mal nach Videos von Jack Fogelquist. Auch ein Banshee-Team-Rider auf nem Darkside und Spitfire ...



TIPTOP , Danke für den Tipp!
Der Jack versüßt mir grade die Mittagspause


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens geht es mir genauso wie Dir: Meine Carbonschleuder feiert demnächst auch wieder Auferstehung. Über die Alpen möchte ich mit dem Rune nämlich dann doch nicht fahren. Obwohl es schon ne harte Ansage wäre für alle anderen auf dem Trip



Wieso keinen AlpenX mit dem Rune? Ich mein dir hängt ja keiner im Kreuz, der dich zwingt in Bestzeit die Pässe hochzujagen. Bergab kommt dann halt das Rune-Feeling auf 

Für mich steht mit dem Rune auf jeden Fall mal ein AlpenX an. Ich denke aber dann mit 28er Blatt vorne und 42er hinten oder 2 Fach 

Heute 'ne Rampe mit (laut GPS) 16% über paar hundert Meter getreten, man ging mir die Pumpe. Dazu noch der geile Untergrund und die Qual ist perfekt...


----------



## Fluffy1 (10. Februar 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand auf die schnelle welche Maße die dämpferbuchsen im spitfire haben ??


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Februar 2015)

7.875x2.25" (40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end)

Info von der Banshee Homepage


----------



## Kadoffel (11. Februar 2015)

AnAx schrieb:


> Moin..
> 
> Dein Denkfehler liegt darin, für die Differenz die umgangssprachlichen Werte 26" und 27,5" zu nehmen. Dies suggeriert einen Unterschied von 1,5" also rund 38mm.
> Wenn du die Differenz aus den ERTRO-Maßen berechnest, kommst du der Sache schon deutlich näher. ERTRO für 26" ist 559mm und für 650b ists 584mm. Die Differenz ist also 25mm und damit schon recht nah an den 10mm Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27,5"...



Danke!

Gibt es außerdem Standards, nach denen Tretlagerhöhen gemessen werden? Das kommt ja auf den Reifen an, da ist die Angabe des Tretlager-Offset zur Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Rädern besser.
Mein Tretlager misst 365mm mit 555er Gabel. Die 10mm mehr der Gabel, verglichen mit den Messungen laut Banshee sollten die Tretlagerhöhe kaum beeinflussen...


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Februar 2015)

Das Rune ist hald imho ein 26" Bike, das man nominell mit anderen Ausfallern auf 650B ummodeln kann... aber alleine an der Tretlagerhöhe sieht man, dass in diesem Fall 650B nicht viel Sinn macht...
Meines hat mit 26" Laufrädern in der mittleren Stellung mit 2.35er Reifen und 170mm Lyrik circa 350mm Tretlagerhöhe (+-2mm).


----------



## Kadoffel (11. Februar 2015)

ich komme (leider) immer mehr ebenfalls zu deiner meinung.
Das Rune ist mein Bike für alles, deshalb wollte ich es mit den 27,5ern "tourenfreundlich" aufbauen.
Bringen da die größeren Laufräder überhaupt einen deutlichen Vorteil, oder gleicht sich das mit dem Mehrgewicht in etwa aus?


----------



## grey (11. Februar 2015)

Geschmackssache, 1cm höher & länger finde ich nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert für geringfügig größere Räder.
Ich würde ein Rune wohl auch jetzt noch auf 26" aufbauen.


Am Darkside ist das schon ein wenig geschickter gelöst, wenigstens nur 0,5cm höher und 1cm länger..


----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2015)

Kadoffel schrieb:


> ... Bringen da die größeren Laufräder überhaupt einen deutlichen Vorteil, oder gleicht sich das mit dem Mehrgewicht in etwa aus?


Ist Geschmacksache - das verbesserte Überroll-Verhalten ist definitiv ein Vorteil. Ein mögliches Mehrgewicht ist wohl abhängig vom kompletten LRS. Ich bin mit 650B jedenfalls sehr zufrieden und würde nicht mehr auf 26 Zoll zurück gehen, ausser vielleicht 26+. Allerdings gilt das für´s Spitfire, welches ein tieferes Tretlager hat ...
Vielleicht hast Du jemanden, oder einen Shop, bei dem Du dir einen 650B-LRS mal ausleihen kannst. Selbst probieren und "erfahren" und Meinung bilden könnte mehr helfen als theoretische Tretlagerhöhen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (11. Februar 2015)

Ohne zu viel Theorie und einfach zum Fahrradfahren.


----------



## tommi101 (11. Februar 2015)

Darf ich fragen wie die Entscheidung vom Speci Enduro 29" auf das Rune gefallen ist?


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Februar 2015)

Oh, ganz simpel.
Das Enduro ist toll, keine Frage.
Aber 29" und ich werden in dem Bereich keine Freunde. Wobei das mehr kopfsache ist. Außerdem kenne ich Bernhard nun schon recht lange und musste ihm einfach mal einen Rahmen abnehmen


----------



## tommi101 (11. Februar 2015)

Klingt plausibel 
Viel Spaß mit der Gerät!


----------



## termaltake (11. Februar 2015)

[Quote = "post bobtailoner: 12693346, miembro: 59.115"] Sin demasiada teoría y fácil para el ciclismo.


[/ Quote]


más fotos por favor, todo el marco


----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2015)

Das Rune ist halt der Beweis, dass 26" immer noch wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. Februar 2015)

So isses!


----------



## Kadoffel (11. Februar 2015)

Oha, das sollte hier wirklich in keiner Grundsatzdiskussion über Laufradgrößen enden


----------



## culoduro (12. Februar 2015)

Beides hat Vor- und Nachteil beim Rune, 26" und 27.5"
ich zitiere mich mal selber:

Fazit nach zwei Tagen ballern in Bozen und home trail (der eher technisch und steil ist...):
1. 650B macht auf jeden Fall viel Laune, surft sich einfach lässiger durch Geblockere...
2. Hohes Tretlager (355mm in slack flip chip Stellung) beim Rune mit 650b merkt man, niedrig war cooler, damit lag das bike noch sicherer
3. längere Kettenstreben merke ich im engen kaum, das Bike scheint besser zu klettern und ruhiger zu liegen!!
4. Alles in allem merke ich 650b deutlich, mir gefällt es, schade, dass Banshee das Rune auf 26c ausgelegt hat von der Tretlagerhöhe her...


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2015)

Kadoffel schrieb:


> Oha, das sollte hier wirklich in keiner Grundsatzdiskussion über Laufradgrößen enden


Keine Angst, das kann und soll man ruhig diskutieren - immerhin gibt es ja die Möglichkeit beide Laufrad-Größen zu fahren ... ! 
Die Erfahrungen sind ja auch gut gemischt und die eventuellen Nachteile beziehen sich höchst selten auf 650B an sich, sondern um die sich dadurch geänderte Geometrie, besonders Tretlagerhöhe. Für die einen passt es gut zum Einsatzgebiet, für die anderen wird es etwas zu hoch. Deshalb am Besten selbst probieren ob es gefällt ... ! 

Dazu denke ich, dass Banshee durchaus irgendwann auf 650B "spezifisch" überarbeiten wird, wenn mehr und mehr Rider diese Größe fahren und sich eine Anpassung wünschen ...


----------



## Jussi (12. Februar 2015)

Das Spity hat ein tieferes Tretlager?
Wieviel ist denn bei Spity?

Hat User Bommelmaster nicht mal an anderen Ausfallenden gearbeitet? Ich glaube da gings auch um die Tretlagerhöhe. Jedoch wird der Lenkwinkel auch nochmal flacher wenn das Tretlager tiefer kommt.

Positiv beim "hohen" Tretlager, ihr setzt nicht so schnell auf, hat also nicht nur schlechtes!


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Februar 2015)

Fährt eigentlich jemand ein 26" Rune mit den 650B Ausfallenden?

Die 10 mm mehr Kettenstrebe könnte ich mir beim Klettern gut vorstellen.
Aktuell kann ich nicht in "Slack-Position" fahren, da ich sonst bei den steilen Anstiegen vorne Traktion verliere.
Im Bikepark genieße ich das Handling mit den flachen Winkeln aber sehr.

Fährt das jemand so im Tourenbetrieb?

ps: die längeren Kettenstreben sollen auch "etwas" mehr Federweg erzeugen


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Februar 2015)

Ich bins schonmal gefahren... geht auch im Park super, allerdings mag ich bergab auf flowigen Trails lieber das verspieltere Handling mit den kürzeren Streben...


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Das Spity hat ein tieferes Tretlager?
> Wieviel ist denn bei Spity?
> 
> Hat User Bommelmaster nicht mal an anderen Ausfallenden gearbeitet? Ich glaube da gings auch um die Tretlagerhöhe. Jedoch wird der Lenkwinkel auch nochmal flacher wenn das Tretlager tiefer kommt.
> ...


Ja, das Tretlager vom Spitfire ist 10mm tiefer als beim Rune! Mit Deville (545mm EBH), 2.4er HighRoller II in 26 Zoll und Slack-Setting kam ich auf die von Banshee angegebenen 330mm. Mit 650B ist das ganze 10-12mm höher. Bin jetzt mit 650B bei 345mm im Neutral-Setting und käme auf ca. 340mm im Slack-Setting.
Einfach mal auf der Banshee-HP die Geodaten der beiden vergleichen ...

Das Tretlager über die Dropouts abzusenken flacht die Winkel zu sehr ab, nicht nur den LW, sondern auch den Sitzwinkel. Besonders bei diesem bin ich froh über die steilen 74(,5) Grad. Man müsste schon mindestens das Rahmendreieck überarbeiten, um ein tieferes Tretlager bei sonst gleichen Winkeln zu erhalten ...


----------



## svenson69 (12. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> ps: die längeren Kettenstreben sollen auch "etwas" mehr Federweg erzeugen



?Erzähl mal mehr darüber?


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Februar 2015)

Na du hast einen Virtuellen Drehpunkt, und durch die Länge zum Ausfallende ergibt sich der Federweg.
Und wenn die Kettenstreben länger sind, verlängert sich auch der Abstand und daher der Federweg.
Aber nur um 2-3mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (12. Februar 2015)

Genau, der Winkel um den sich der Hinterbau beim Einfedern dreht ist ja immer gleich. Wenn du dann den Hebel verlängerst hast du am Rad mehr Hebelweg 
Es sind aber nur ein paar Millimeter


----------



## Maxed (12. Februar 2015)

Werde nun bald mein Spitty auch auf 650B umbauen. Die alte 32 Fox Talas darf endlich der 150er Pike weichen und die schmalen DT Swiss Laufräder den ZTR Flow EX ;D Wie sieht es eig. mit der Bremsleitung, Schaltzug und Kette aus? Musstet ihr die erneuern (Kette verlängern)?


----------



## NoStyle (12. Februar 2015)

Hmmm ... Bremsleitung und Schaltzug passten zufällig vom Vorgängerbike, da ich die Leitungen immer etwas großzügiger verlege. Wenn dem bei Dir auch so ist machen die 10mm mehr Kettenstrebe nichts. Kette kommt auch drauf an wie knapp man die vorher kürzt ...


----------



## svenson69 (13. Februar 2015)

E13 TRS+ und Renthal Griffe raus, Ergon GE1 rot
77designz freesolo plus 34 Taco rein 
20g gespart und ein Teil mehr am Bike!


----------



## biker123456 (13. Februar 2015)

So, hier mal ein kleines Filmchen von einigen kleinen Ausschnitten meiner 1,5 stündigen Hausrunde - natürlich würde dafür auch ein Spitfire reichen .. aber mit dem Rune macht es auch viel Spaß und ist fürs Flachland bei mir schon ganz gut. Kanns kaum erwarten das Rune mal in den Bikepark auszuführen! 

... da ich nicht weiß wie das rechtlich ist, wenn ich da jetzt einfach einen beliebigen Song hinterlege hier mal in RAW - auch wenn das dadurch etwas langweiliger erscheint:

(schaut es in HD!  )


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Februar 2015)

Das Rune ist nicht überdimensioniert 

Super schönes Gebiet. 
Aber: nenn DAS nicht Flachland! Was wir hier haben ist Flachland  !

ps: Mach dir wegen Musik keine Sorgen. Such dir Musik auf Jamendo.com
Direkt downloaden, ist freie Musik für solche Zwecke. Nur immer dran denken den Interpreten und Titel drunter zu schreiben


----------



## ooib (13. Februar 2015)

Schöne Aufnahmen!  Das sandige Stufenstück sieht spassig aus!  Kann man da nicht irgendwie in der Mitte durchballern? Da kannste den CCDB dann richtig einstellen


----------



## biker123456 (13. Februar 2015)

ja, es gibt da mehrer Möglichkeiten .. muss sagen, dass ich heute erstens ni ganz so gut drauf war und das ständige hoch und runtergerenne für jede Kameraperspektive schlaucht auch!  (es sind vllt. die Hälfte der Perspektiven in den Film gekommen!  )

 .. sieht dort auch jedes mal anders aus, weil die Stellen schnell ausgefahren sind .. allerdings hat man unten super losen Sand und das Problem bei der Abfahrt ist einfach unten zum Stehen zu kommen, weil es dann dahinter etwa 10m runter in einen Bach geht (absolut nicht fahrbar!  )


----------



## Caese (13. Februar 2015)

hmmm... was ich morgen wohl mache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (13. Februar 2015)

Schickobelli!
Welche Teile sollen denn noch rot werden? Oder der Rest komplett in schwarz?


----------



## Caese (13. Februar 2015)

Eiiiigentlich nur der Lenker - aber vorerst auch noch das Kettenblatt (bis es runter ist  )

*edit*: heute ging es weiter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73598


----------



## Floh (15. Februar 2015)

Ausser sie haben am Ausfallende die Achse um 9mm  "hochgesetzt" um das Tretlager runter zu bekommen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Februar 2015)

da bekommt man echt bock auf ballern!


----------



## biker123456 (15. Februar 2015)

Sehr geiler Trail und lässig gefahren! .. bei dem Hund hätte ich aber ehrlich gesagt echt schiss gehabt, dass der einfach mal stehen bleibt! Aber geht ganz schön ab der Kleine!


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Februar 2015)

Mit 32er Kettenblatt konnte ich noch gut die Bionicon cguide fahren. Jetzt habe ich auf 30 Zähne gewechselt.
Die Bionicon baut dafür aber zu weit runter. Die Ketten spannt sich daher nicht mehr und rappelt ständig in der Bionicon.

Was habt ihr für Führungen untenrum? 
Ohne geht auch, ist mir aber zu laut.
Ich fahre den Hope Retainer Ring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (15. Februar 2015)

Neopren oder Fahrradschlauch vermeiden die Geräusche 100%


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal das Slapper Tape gekauft... bin gespannt, wie das so funktioniert... ich persönlich fahr eine obere Führung und einen Taco, mit 32t n/w Raceface Blatt und XT-Schaltwerk mit RAD Cage...


----------



## Maxed (16. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre bei 2x10 mit 32er RF Bashguard + Bionicon Eco Kefü.

Hate vorher die Bionicon C Guide V2 dran, da hats auch ganz schön gerattert, mit der Eco Variante ist es jetzt nahezu Geräuschlos.

Hab gestern nun das Spitty auf 650B umgebaut (32er Talas -> Pike 150 / DT Swiss AM (19mm innen) -> ZTR Flow EX). Leider muss ich nun die 2 Bremsleitungen und den Schaltzug erneuern, wird zu kurz


----------



## Kadoffel (16. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ausser sie haben am Ausfallende die Achse um 9mm  "hochgesetzt" um das Tretlager runter zu bekommen?


Das würde aber alle Winkel am Rad verändern, was laut banshees Geometrie Daten nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Floh (16. Februar 2015)

Aber nur, wenn man auch von der gleichen Einbaulänge der Gabel ausgeht, oder? Entweder hat Banshee einen Copy-and Paste Error in der Liste, oder sie gehen von unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen aus.
Wenn ich eine 650B-Gabel habe mit einer um so viel niedrigeren Bauhöhe, wie das Rad größer ist, und setze auch die hintere Achse um den gleichen Betrag "hoch" (relativ gesehen), dann müsste es gleich sein.
Ist aber nur Spekulation - wissen könnten wir es nur wenn mal ein User der umgerüstet hat beide Ausfallenden übereinander legt.


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man auch von der gleichen Einbaulänge der Gabel ausgeht, oder?



Genau, das steht ja auch dezidiert auf der Geo-Seite.


> As measured with 545mm a-c fork with zero stack headset for both wheel sizes





Floh schrieb:


> Ist aber nur Spekulation - wissen könnten wir es nur wenn mal ein User der umgerüstet hat beide Ausfallenden übereinander legt.



Das weiss man eigentlich schon laengst - ja, die sind tatsaechlich nur 1cm laenger.


----------



## Floh (16. Februar 2015)

Dann... ist das mit der gleichen Tretlagerhöhe falsch.


----------



## Maxed (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hate beim Umbau beide Ausfallenden nebeneinander um zu schauen wieviel Mehrweg die Leitungen haben. Sie sind aufjedenfall nur ~ 1cm länger und ansonsten von der Höhe gleich.


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Dann... ist das mit der gleichen Tretlagerhöhe falsch.



Steht doch auch in der Geotabelle drinnen, dass das Tretlager (dort um genau 1cm) steigt?!


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2015)

Real steigt sie etwas mehr, weil eben Laufräder v/h das Ganze schonmal 1cm hebt und dann noch die längere Einbauhöhe dazukommt... also kommen nochmal 3-4mm dazu...
Aber solange man eine 160mm Gabel in 650B einbaut, ist alles halb so wild, das Rune kann ja bis zu 180mm gefahren werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Februar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Dann... ist das mit der gleichen Tretlagerhöhe falsch.


Wo soll das denn stehen?
Wie R.C. schon geschrieben hat: Die Angaben für 26" und 650B sind mit 545mm Gabel. Bei 650B verlängert sich mit diesen Dropouts die Kettenstrebe um 10mm, ansonsten keine Geo-Änderung zwischen den Dropouts. Dazu steigt die Tretlagerhöhe um mindestens 10mm bis 14-15mm, je nach Reifen.
Die Angaben von Banshee sind vollkommen korrekt!


----------



## R.C. (16. Februar 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Real steigt sie etwas mehr, weil eben Laufräder v/h das Ganze schonmal 1cm hebt und dann noch die längere Einbauhöhe dazukommt... also kommen nochmal 3-4mm dazu...
> Aber solange man eine 160mm Gabel in 650B einbaut, ist alles halb so wild, das Rune kann ja bis zu 180mm gefahren werden...



Ich wuerde _keine_ 27.5er Gabel empfehlen, die deutlich hoeher baut als die Mattoc mit 15cm (also 54.5cm), sonst kommt das Tretlager wirklich zu hoch (in der niedrigsten Einstellung). Genausowenig wie eine 180er Gabel in 26". Und das war mit 2.3er Shortys, also eher nicht allzu hoehen Reifen.


----------



## Raesfeld (16. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein kleines Filmchen von einigen kleinen Ausschnitten meiner 1,5 stündigen Hausrunde - natürlich würde dafür auch ein Spitfire reichen .. aber mit dem Rune macht es auch viel Spaß und ist fürs Flachland bei mir schon ganz gut. Kanns kaum erwarten das Rune mal in den Bikepark auszuführen!
> 
> ... da ich nicht weiß wie das rechtlich ist, wenn ich da jetzt einfach einen beliebigen Song hinterlege hier mal in RAW - auch wenn das dadurch etwas langweiliger erscheint:
> 
> (schaut es in HD!  )



Das war meine Inspiration auch mal ein Self-Filmed Video zu machen.
Ein Kollege und ich haben uns mal ein paar Stündchen genommen und unsere Hometrails gefilmt.

Rune und Kona CoilAir sind zwar etwas oversized, rocken aber trotzdem


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomm auch irgendwann nen Trailhund


----------



## Floh (17. Februar 2015)

Räumt der Trailhund an sich auch Stöcker vom Weg oder legt er noch welche zusätzlich hin?

Ehrlich, der Hund geht ja voll ab! Wie ein Duracell-Hase! Da bekommt der Begriff Tail-whip eine völlig neue Bedeutung!


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Februar 2015)

Wir haben versucht ihn zum Kamera-zurück-bring-Hund zu erziehen, hat aber leider nicht geklappt.
So mussten wir immer selber latschen. Heute hab ich ordentlichen Muskelkater


----------



## tor-bjoern (17. Februar 2015)

Sehr geiles Video


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Februar 2015)

da ich aktuell nicht biken kann, hab ich wenigstens mal den Vorbau und die Bar Ends etwas angepasst


----------



## NoStyle (17. Februar 2015)

Please don´t take this post too serious  aber bei den ganzen Trail-Dog-Vids darf dieser nicht fehlen! 
Ist zwar ein Banshee Wildcard, aber wie der Stuwell racemäßig die Hindernisse wegdrückt ist einfach zu herrlich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tor-bjoern (18. Februar 2015)

Bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps:

Da es bei mir immer konkreter wird, schaue ich aktuell schon mal nach den Teilen. Wo ich mir allerdings total unschlüssig bin, sind die Bremsen. An meinem bisherigen Tourenrad war ne komplette XT mit 180 vo./hi.
Hat für den bisherigen Einsatz soweit gut funktioniert, allerdings bei meinem ersten Besuch im Bikepark (ja, ich war mit dem Tourenrad im Bikepark ) hatte ich zumindest das Gefühl, dass es besser sein könnte.

Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 85kg. Einsatzgebiet des Rades sollen Touren im Mittelgebirge und Bikepark sein.
Hatte mich jetzt bisher etwas eingelesen und es ging in folgende Richtung (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege):
- Hope gefällt mir vom Design, jedoch teuer in der Anschaffung, etwas schwerer und exklusiver (in Bezug auf Sturzersatz usw.)
- Avid soll wohl viel Leerweg im Hebel haben, Alternative wohl die SRAM Guide RC durch die geänderte Anlenkung
- Shimano: Saint Sättel in Kombination mit XT oder XTR Hebeln. Soll an sich in der Handhabung recht einfach sein, einzig die erneute Änderung des i-spec Standards finde ich affig


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2015)

Meine Avid (Trail Worldcup) haben kaum Leerweg, wurden aber auch penibelst entlüftet.

XT ist doch eine super Bremse, auch vom Preis. Mit 200er Scheiben sollte alles passen.


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2015)

Saint Sattel mit XT Hebel = Zee
Saint Sattel mit XTR Hebel = Saint



Die Druckpunktverstellung von Shimano ist eher homöopathischer Natur.

Eine gut entlüftete XT mit Sinterbelägen ist selbst bei Bikes für den Park eine legitime Wahl.


----------



## kopis (18. Februar 2015)

Saint Sattel mit Deore Hebel = Zee!


----------



## MalcolmX (18. Februar 2015)

Ich fahr die SLX mit grossen Scheiben (203/180) und Sinterbelägen im Park ohne Probleme bei 95kg zzgl. Bike... also Komplettgewicht 110-115kg...
Nur nicht den Fehler machen und organische Beläge reintun - da ist bei der aktuellen Shimano-Generation der Belag nach einem Parktag uU komplett runter...
Mit den Sinterbelägen komme ich circa auf 5-7 Parktage bzw 20-30thm...


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> Saint Sattel mit Deore Hebel = Zee!



Ist zwar nicht Banshee spezifisch aber:
Xt, SLX und Deore unterscheiden sich meines Wissens nur durch die Druckpunktverstellung (XT). Ist das so korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (18. Februar 2015)

Bringe nackt 78kg auf die Waage und fahre am Rune die SLX mit 180er Scheiben v/h. Leogang, Serfaus, Saalbach, Harz...alles dabei und nie Probleme gehabt. Für 125€ bekommt man eine super Bremse.
Bei Hope sind mir die Hebel zu lang und die Einstellknöpfe find ich ebenfalls zu groß und zu auffällig.
Avis bin ich jahrelang gefahren. War immer zufrieden. Aber Shimano ist günstiger und für mich besser.


----------



## Caese (18. Februar 2015)

Zu Bremsen gibt es ja eignetlich auch Abseits von Banshee viel zu lesen. In Preis/Leistung wird man sich schwer tuen etwas besseres als XT (bzw sogar besser noch SLX) zu finden. Blingbling ist das selbstredent nicht; und aufregend interessant eigentlich auch nicht. Hätte ich keine Hope (meine vorherige Avid Elixir hat mir die Entscheidung leicht gemacht soviel Geld zu investieren), dann fänd ich die Magura MT5 sehr interessant. Beim ICB-Testbike-Komponentencheck war man durchweg positiv überrascht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/11/13/icb2-0-stimmungsbarometer-bremsen/


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Neopren oder Fahrradschlauch vermeiden die Geräusche 100%



Filz, Tape und Neopren um die Kettenstrebe gepflastert. 

Stille


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen,
eine Frage aus aktuellem Anlass:
Hat der Cane Creek für das Rune irgendeinen speziellen OEM-Tune?
Oder kann man auch z.B. einen von Bike-Components kaufen?
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## nsc (19. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> eine Frage aus aktuellem Anlass:
> Hat der Cane Creek für das Rune irgendeinen speziellen OEM-Tune?
> Oder kann man auch z.B. einen von Bike-Components kaufen?
> Danke für die Hilfe



Soweit ich weis bietet Cane Creek keine OEM-Tunes an, sondern entwickelt immer mit den Bikeherstellern zusammen den Base-Tune.


----------



## tor-bjoern (19. Februar 2015)

Als noch nicht-Rune-Besitzer habe ich mich einmal quer durch das ganze Thema hier gelesen  Es wurde mehrfach erwähnt, dass es im Grunde der normale CC DBA CS ist mit großer Volumenkammer und für den Base-Tune mit dem großen Spacer. Die restlichen Einstellungen sind auf der Banshee-Seite, sowie der Seite von Cane Creek nachlesbar.


----------



## R.C. (19. Februar 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Als noch nicht-Rune-Besitzer habe ich mich einmal quer durch das ganze Thema hier gelesen  Es wurde mehrfach erwähnt, dass es im Grunde der normale CC DBA CS ist mit großer Volumenkammer und für den Base-Tune mit dem großen Spacer. Die restlichen Einstellungen sind auf der Banshee-Seite, sowie der Seite von Cane Creek nachlesbar.



_Alle_ Einstellungen (auch der Spacer und dass es ein XV ist) sind dort zu finden:


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Februar 2015)

Also gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem CCDB aus dem Rune und dem, den man im Aftermarket kaufen kann.
Einziger "Unterschied": Beim Banshee ist schon ein großer Spacer drin, Aftermarket werden ein großer und zwei kleine mitgeliefert.

Dann muss ich mich nicht an irgendeinen Händler binden und kann frei entscheiden wo ich kaufe. Sehr gut!


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Also gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem CCDB aus dem Rune und dem, den man im Aftermarket kaufen kann.
> Einziger "Unterschied": Beim Banshee ist schon ein großer Spacer drin, Aftermarket werden ein großer und zwei kleine mitgeliefert.
> 
> Dann muss ich mich nicht an irgendeinen Händler binden und kann frei entscheiden wo ich kaufe. Sehr gut!



Ich glaube sind sogar 2 große und 2 kleine Spacer dabei. In meinem CCDBair HV stecken schon 2 kleine und ein großer drin und irgendwo habe ich auch noch nen großen rumfliegen


----------



## gunznoc (19. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich glaube sind sogar 2 große und 2 kleine Spacer dabei. In meinem CCDBair HV stecken schon 2 kleine und ein großer drin und irgendwo habe ich auch noch nen großen rumfliegen


Exakt. War bei mir auch so. 
2x groß, 2x klein 

Mit cirka 100 kg ist mir ein großer etwas wenig. Welche Spacer fahrt ihr so in der Gewichtsklasse?

Überlege heute mal die beiden kleinen noch zusätzlich zu verbauen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (19. Februar 2015)

Im Rune hab ich es bei den serienmässigen Spacern belassen (Rune base tune), im Darkside hab ich soviele reingestopft wie möglich war


----------



## Andreas.blub (19. Februar 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Exakt. War bei mir auch so.
> 2x groß, 2x klein
> 
> Mit cirka 100 kg ist mir ein großer etwas wenig. Welche Spacer fahrt ihr so in der Gewichtsklasse?
> ...



Ich fahre mit ca. 85kg fahrfertig 1 großen und 2 kleine. Mit nur dem großen musste ich die HSC komplett zu fahren. Jetzt mit den 2 kleinen zusätzlich bin ich wieder im mittleren Bereich und habe noch was Luft, wenns höher und weiter wird 

Keith hatte ich das selbe gefragt und er fährt auch mehr als den großen Spacer. Insgesamt glaube ich schon fast der CCDB passt ohne XV Kammer besser zum Hinterbau . Zumindest für alle 80kg+ Fahrer.


----------



## NoStyle (19. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> ... Insgesamt glaube ich schon fast der CCDB passt ohne XV Kammer besser zum Hinterbau . Zumindest für alle 80kg+ Fahrer.


Scheint mir auch so ...


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub, die Idee hatten schon viele.
Gibt's die normale Kammer eigentlich irgendwo?
Ich seh immer nur die XV-Luftkammer extra zu kaufen...


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Februar 2015)

schon entdeckt, mountainbikes.net hat ziemlich viel Ersatzteile


----------



## pro-wheels (19. Februar 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> schon entdeckt, mountainbikes.net hat ziemlich viel Ersatzteile


Aber nix auf Lager, da der Vertrieb selbst keine hat 
Wir waren selbst schon auf der Suche nach der normalen Kammer, da diese ab 90kg+ wirklich besser mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert.
Cane Creek verkauft aber zu 90% nurnoch XV Kammern....
Weitere gute Ergebnisse haben wir mit dem CS Inline gemacht und beim darkside mit dem neuen Marzocchi moto
Die neuen Marzocchi Dämpfer haben eine super Performance aber werden leider viel zu sehr unterschätzt.


----------



## Frog (19. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit ca. 85kg fahrfertig 1 großen und 2 kleine. Mit nur dem großen musste ich die HSC komplett zu fahren. Jetzt mit den 2 kleinen zusätzlich bin ich wieder im mittleren Bereich und habe noch was Luft, wenns höher und weiter wird
> 
> Keith hatte ich das selbe gefragt und er fährt auch mehr als den großen Spacer. Insgesamt glaube ich schon fast der CCDB passt ohne XV Kammer besser zum Hinterbau . Zumindest für alle 80kg+ Fahrer.




..habe den aus der ersten Serie.....noch nie Probleme gehabt (original war kein Ring drin, hab dan einen rein gemacht). Ob das jetzt besser war....heute würde ich sagen: nein. (95kg +)

und der Keith hat ja auch einen anderen Fahrstil....springt mehr etc., dass muss man auch beachten!


----------



## NoStyle (19. Februar 2015)

@Frog : Natürlich, der Fahrstil spielt bestimmt auch eine Rolle! Allerdings tauchen erst seit der VX-Version 2014 diverse Fragen und/oder Probleme mit der Hinterbau-Abstimmung auf. Das war vorher mit dem regulären CCDB-Air nicht so, den hast Du (und ich im Spitfire) ja auch ...


----------



## gunznoc (19. Februar 2015)

Habe heute mal mit zwei großen Spacer getestet. 
Scheint für mein Gewicht besser zu taugen. Aber von der Strecke war nix richtig ernsthaftes dabei, sodass ich noch weiter testen werde. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (19. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn der Logik nach besser? Mehr Druckstufe oder da lieber weniger und noch einen kleinen Spacer rein? Hab es rumpelt mir noch zu viel auf Wurzeln. Allerdings hatte ich auch noch nicht wirklich Zeit mich damit kritisch auseinander zu setzen. Ich hab mal die HSC rausgedreht, das fühlt sich schon besser an, verbraucht dann aber schon recht schnell viel Federweg. Da macht ein Spacer mehr wohl Sinn.


----------



## Caese (19. Februar 2015)

Leude leude... Da denkt man der Aufbau sei ja quasie fertig,da wartet schon das nächste Problem.
 Ich habe mein1x10,bestehend aus 42er oneup, 32er NW kettenblatt und X9 longcage. Das hat auf dem alten Rad (26er) wunderbar funktioniert. Jetzt am spitty mit den 27,5er ausfallenden geht gar nix mehr.
zuerst ist die (neue,ungekürzte) kette ca. 4 glieder zu kurz. Der Wechsel auf ein 30er kettenblatt ermöglicht das schließen der Kette,aber eigentlich ist sie immer noch zu kurz,das schaltwerk ist auf dem 42er etwas überspannt (und mögliches einfedern ist noch nicjtmals berücksichtigt). 

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem (gelöst)? Kann ja nicht sein,dass ich mir die kette länger basteln muss. Habe die laienhafte Vermutung,dass es am longcage liegt... Kennt jemand Abhilfe?


----------



## Floh (20. Februar 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Logik nach besser? Mehr Druckstufe oder da lieber weniger und noch einen kleinen Spacer rein? Hab es rumpelt mir noch zu viel auf Wurzeln. Allerdings hatte ich auch noch nicht wirklich Zeit mich damit kritisch auseinander zu setzen. Ich hab mal die HSC rausgedreht, das fühlt sich schon besser an, verbraucht dann aber schon recht schnell viel Federweg. Da macht ein Spacer mehr wohl Sinn.


Meiner Ansicht nach ist es falsch, fehlende Federrate durch Dämpfung zu kompensieren. Also besser Spacer rein, mehr Progression in die Federkennlinie, das wirkt dann nämlich nur in einem Teil des Federwegs und nicht überall.

Mir ging es genauso wie Dir: Zuviel Druckstufe benötigt, Fahrwerk zu bockig. Spacer rein, Druckstufe reduziert, alles toll.


----------



## Floh (20. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Meine Avid (Trail Worldcup) haben kaum Leerweg, wurden aber auch penibelst entlüftet.
> 
> XT ist doch eine super Bremse, auch vom Preis. Mit 200er Scheiben sollte alles passen.


Vollkommen korrekt. Ich habe an beiden Bikes 200/180 XT mit den IceTech-Scheiben. Vor allem dass sie bei leichtem Hebelzug nicht gleich so brutal zulangen macht sie sehr angenehm zu bedienen. 130 Euro für den Satz ohne Scheiben ist ein sehr guter Preis für die gebotene Qualität. Der Entlüftungskit ist günstig, das Entlüften relativ unproblematisch.
Allerdings habe ich die XT-Chromdeckel gegen mattschwarze Zee-Deckel getauscht. Die 3,95 Euro war es mir wert nicht mehr mit Badezimmer-Armatur Optik durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## Floh (20. Februar 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Leude leude... Da denkt man der Aufbau sei ja quasie fertig,da wartet schon das nächste Problem.
> Ich habe mein1x10,bestehend aus 42er oneup, 32er NW kettenblatt und X9 longcage. Das hat auf dem alten Rad (26er) wunderbar funktioniert. Jetzt am spitty mit den 27,5er ausfallenden geht gar nix mehr.
> zuerst ist die (neue,ungekürzte) kette ca. 4 glieder zu kurz. Der Wechsel auf ein 30er kettenblatt ermöglicht das schließen der Kette,aber eigentlich ist sie immer noch zu kurz,das schaltwerk ist auf dem 42er etwas überspannt (und mögliches einfedern ist noch nicjtmals berücksichtigt).
> 
> Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem (gelöst)? Kann ja nicht sein,dass ich mir die kette länger basteln muss. Habe die laienhafte Vermutung,dass es am longcage liegt... Kennt jemand Abhilfe?


Kann eine neue Kette zu kurz sein? Die 10-fach Ketten müssen doch auch 48-34 an einem 28er Trekkingrad oder 52-28 an einem Rennrad können. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Hast Du mal die Kettenglieder gezählt?
Einfach vorne = 31 Zähne Kapazität brauchst natürlich kein longcage, medium würde reichen (wenn man es denn auf 42er Ritzel eingestellt kriegt).


----------



## MalcolmX (20. Februar 2015)

Da ist was anderes faul... bei 42t Kassette und 32er Blatt um Rune muss man einige Kettenglieder rausnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotact (20. Februar 2015)

Hat zwar nicht primär was mit dem Thema zu tun, aber weil grad drüber gesprochen wird: Hab gestern von einem Long Cage Schaltwerk auf den RADr Cage gewechselt und dann die Schaltung nicht gscheit eingestellt bekommen, kanns sein, dass ich durch den kürzeren Käfig die Kette ensprechend kürzen muss (klingt zwar nochvollziehbar, aber dass die Schaltung dann gleich garnet recht funktioniert wundert micht!?)


----------



## Caese (20. Februar 2015)

Weil Fotos manchmal mehr sagen als Worte...
da ist definitiv noch einiges im Argen und noch mehr Faul - nur finde den Fehler!? Der Schaltarm ist voll ausgestreckt, da tut sich nichts mehr. Eine längere Kette würde die Sache entspannen - aber ich denke nicht, dass das der eigentliche Fehler ist. Die Kette ist eine KMC mit 114 Gliedern. Die B-tensionscrew ist (und muss) komplett eingedreht werden.

Ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob das Schaltauge falsch montiert ist - aber da kann man ja eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Kann jemand auf dem Bild eine Fehlerquelle erkennen?


----------



## Raesfeld (20. Februar 2015)

Ui, da ist schon Schluss beim Sram Schaltwerk?
Die Shimanos (SLX, XT und so) kann man bis parallel zur Kettenstrebe hochdrehen 

So hast du wahrscheinlich auf dem kleinsten Ritzel kaum Kettenspannung.


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. Februar 2015)

Für mich sieht das entweder nach falsch montierten Schaltauge aus (was eigtl nicht geht) oder aber das Schaltwerk liegt nicht am Anschlag vom Schaltauge an. Vielleicht beim festdrehen verrutscht? 
Sieht net normal aus. Habe auch ein X9.


----------



## Floh (20. Februar 2015)

Mein X0 kann auch waagerecht nach vorne. Sicher dass das richtig montiert ist?


----------



## AnAx (20. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> [...] das Schaltwerk liegt nicht am Anschlag vom Schaltauge an. Vielleicht beim festdrehen verrutscht?
> Sieht net normal aus. Habe auch ein X9.



Würde ich auch sagen, @Caese schau dir mal den Anschlag vom Schaltwerk am Schaltauge an. Da sollte es ne Möglichkeit geben das Schaltwerk so am Schaltauge zu befestigen, dass es auf dem größten Ritzel fast parallel zur Kettenstrebe steht...


----------



## MalcolmX (20. Februar 2015)

Das ist definitiv ein falsch angebautes Schaltwerk (ev. incl Schaltauge, wobei das bei Verwendung der Sicherungsschraube garnicht geht...)


----------



## Caese (20. Februar 2015)

Wenn es nur an meiner *Blödheit* liegt und nicht am Schaltwerk, dann gibt es noch Hoffnung  ich hab das Ding zwar gestern mehrfach an- und abgeschraubt, aber man tendiert ja dazu den gleichen Fehler zu wiederholen...

Schaltauge ist wie gesagt richtig montiert. Mit Sicherungsschraube. Ein falscher Einbau ist in sofern schwierig, als dass dann die Hinterradachse nichtmehr passen würde. Das ist schon recht Idiotensicher

*edit*: Wird direkt nach der Arbeit geprüft!


----------



## sausebraus125 (20. Februar 2015)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen: Da stimmt was mit der Einbaulage nicht. Ganz parallel wirds nicht gehen, aber deutlich mehr als auf deinem Pic. An meinem Rune hab ich nur Erfahrung mit 11fach, aber hab , ebenfalls mit jeweils x9 ein NS Surge FR HT und das Rocky Altitude Rally meiner Schwägerin auf 1x 40Z, bzw 42Z umgebaut.
Beide x9 in medium, das sollte reichen!


----------



## Pakalolo (21. Februar 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand einen Vivid Air im Rune probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Februar 2015)

also im Album "Bike der Woche(Vorschläge)" wurde eins mit Vivid eingestellt....
der kann dir bestimmt was dazu sagen


----------



## mantra (21. Februar 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Aber nix auf Lager, da der Vertrieb selbst keine hat



Eine gewagte Ansage! Glashaus und so...


----------



## pro-wheels (21. Februar 2015)

.... bezogen auf die Luftkammer...

Die Luftkammer wird am besten über den Ami Markt zu beziehen sein.


----------



## mantra (21. Februar 2015)

Es ging hier doch um die normale Air Can?! Die ist sowohl bei Mountainbikes.net als auch beim"Vertrieb" lieferbar...


----------



## rappelkiste (22. Februar 2015)

mantra schrieb:


> Es ging hier doch um die normale Air Can?! Die ist sowohl bei Mountainbikes.net als auch beim"Vertrieb" lieferbar...


Da hab ich meine auch her... (mountainbikes.net)

edith: im Januar...


----------



## trailterror (22. Februar 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Dazu denke ich, dass Banshee durchaus irgendwann auf 650B "spezifisch" überarbeiten wird, wenn mehr und mehr Rider diese Größe fahren und sich eine Anpassung wünschen ...



Es ist doch eben gerade die laufradgrössenflexibilität und die geo verstellung die den V2' schon fast ein alleinstellungsmerkmal verpassen!
-> beibehalten


----------



## Jussi (24. Februar 2015)

Wie hättet ihr euch entschieden?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Februar 2015)

Fox. Die Italienerinnen wirken immer weng billig.


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Februar 2015)

Marzocchi 

War beim 2014er Modell aber mit viel Arbeit verbunden ehe sie gescheit funktioniert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Februar 2015)

beides geil! Optisch würde mir die Fox aber eher zusagen 
die würde ich eh gerne mal testen


----------



## Jussi (24. Februar 2015)

Ja finde eigentlich auch beide sehr geil! Einbauhöhe ist in etwa gleich. Die MZ hat 160mm die Fox 170mm.


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Februar 2015)

hast du die Möglichkeit beide zu testen? 
Dann würde ich einfach die nehmen, die dir dann zusagt


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Februar 2015)

Sind das die 650B Ausfallenden?


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2015)

Fox


----------



## Jussi (24. Februar 2015)

Ja testen hatte ich mir überlegt, allerdings wären sie dann gebraucht. 
Denke nicht das sich beide viel geben. Sind Top Modelle und Preislich auf einem niveau.

Ja sind 650B Ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (24. Februar 2015)

Hier noch zwei Bildchen 
Die MZ ist übrigens ne Ti die Fox ne Float.

Gewicht Fox out of the Box: 2026g
Gewicht Marzocchi out of the Box: 2246g


----------



## tequesta (24. Februar 2015)

Hast Du Dir beide Gabeln bestellt um zu sehen welche optisch besser ins bike passt?


----------



## Jussi (24. Februar 2015)

Ne ne.
Längere Geschichte beide mir!


----------



## NoStyle (24. Februar 2015)

Nimm einfach die Gabel die für Dich besser funktioniert (Performance, Einstellbarkeit etc.) ... !


----------



## chiefrock (24. Februar 2015)

Ist das die 2015er Float? Dann ganz klar die Fox. Habe auch lange gesucht und recherchiert und die wäre am Ende meine 1. Wahl gewesen.
Leider hat es dann "nur" zur Pike gereicht.  

Grüße.


----------



## svenson69 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich würde ganz klar die Fox nehmen
Bin zwar nur die 350Cr gefahren,aber zur Fox sind das meiner Meinung nach Welten. Dazu noch, das sie mehr wie 200g leichter ist
Und warum willst dir denn frische Decals machen lassen?
Die von der Fox passen doch wunderbar.


----------



## Caese (24. Februar 2015)

Marzocchiiiiii!


----------



## biker123456 (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn wir mal beim Thema Gabel sind ... hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich von Rock Shox RC2 DH Lyrik 2014 und der neuen Fox 36?


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade einen Cane Creek DB Air CS XVol (direkt von Banshee) montiert. Um mit meinem Gewicht auf 17mm SAG zu kommen benötige ich 125psi. Base Tune war leider unmöglich zu fahren. Viel zu langsame Zugstufen.
Jetzt meine erste Beobachtung:
Selbst wenn ich beide Zugstufen komplett raus drehe kommt der Dämpfer noch sehr "beherrschbar" raus. 

Der Dämpfer ist aber auch flammneu, ist mir nur gerade so aufgefallen mit der Zugstufe.


----------



## sirios (24. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen Cane Creek DB Air CS XVol (direkt von Banshee) montiert. Um mit meinem Gewicht auf 17mm SAG zu kommen benötige ich 125psi. Base Tune war leider unmöglich zu fahren. Viel zu langsame Zugstufen.
> Jetzt meine erste Beobachtung:
> Selbst wenn ich beide Zugstufen komplett raus drehe kommt der Dämpfer noch sehr "beherrschbar" raus.
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist aber auch flammneu, ist mir nur gerade so aufgefallen mit der Zugstufe.



Ist bei mir ähnlich! Im Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern sind die Druckstufen hier auch bei voller Öffnung noch recht langsam. Ich fahr da auch nur sehr wenige Klicks. Ich glaub bei LSR hab ich nur 5 Klicks (von voll geöffnet aus gezählt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (24. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen Cane Creek DB Air CS XVol (direkt von Banshee) montiert. Um mit meinem Gewicht auf 17mm SAG zu kommen benötige ich 125psi. Base Tune war leider unmöglich zu fahren. Viel zu langsame Zugstufen.
> Jetzt meine erste Beobachtung:
> Selbst wenn ich beide Zugstufen komplett raus drehe kommt der Dämpfer noch sehr "beherrschbar" raus.
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist aber auch flammneu, ist mir nur gerade so aufgefallen mit der Zugstufe.



Haste den Druck nach der Ausfahrt noch mal gecheckt?
Grüße.


----------



## LaKoS (24. Februar 2015)

Servus...

wollt mal fragen, ob hier jemand aus dem Raum Regensburg/Ingolstadt kommt und ein RuneV2 in Größe M hat und vielleicht so freundlich wäre, es mal für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellen würde?

Danke!

Ps: Hab schon beim Bernhard angefragt und er hat leider keins aufgebaut.


----------



## Jussi (25. Februar 2015)

@chiefrock 
sind beides 2015er Gabeln

@svenson69 
will ganz orange Decals, die Decals der Fox passen farblich leider ganz und gar nicht zum Rahmen


----------



## Caese (25. Februar 2015)

Hat von euch glücklichen neu-Banshee-Spitfire-Besitztern mit CC DBInline noch jemand das Problem, dass keine Volumenspacer verbaut wurden? Beim ersten Ausritt habe ich mich schon gewundert, dass sich das gute Stück nicht so bottomless und nach soviel mehr anfühlt wie erwartet


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Februar 2015)

Letzter sneak-peak vor der Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. Februar 2015)

Hast du den Schaltzug mit Absicht so verlegt? Also nicht ums Steuerrohr.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Februar 2015)

Das ist noch nicht ganz endgültig.
Muss noch bissl was hier und dort ändern.
Lenker und vorbau kommen noch von Joystick. Dann werde ich auch die Züge richtig verlegen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. Februar 2015)

Aber mir gefallen die neuen Decals sehr.


----------



## biker123456 (25. Februar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Letzter sneak-peak vor der Jungfernfahrt.


Der Vorbau kommt auch mega gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Aber mir gefallen die neuen Decals sehr.


Mir gerade nicht....fand die alten schöner....man sieht hier natürlich mehr "raw"


----------



## Caese (25. Februar 2015)

schnapp dir noch nen Edding und mal den weißen Manitou Schriftzug an


----------



## culoduro (26. Februar 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal beim Thema Gabel sind ... hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich von Rock Shox RC2 DH Lyrik 2014 und der neuen Fox 36?


Ich kann dieselbe Version der 2012er Lyrik mit einer 2015er Float vergleichen.  Lyrik hat ein Helmchen Tuning hinter sich.  
Float spricht sensibler an, nutzt den Federweg besser. 
(Die Deville geht mit dem mittleren Federweg noch etwas kontrollierter um als beide Gabeln, ist dafür weniger steif als die Float).


----------



## biker123456 (26. Februar 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich kann dieselbe Version vergleichen


... welche Gabel würdest du von den dreien vorziehen?


----------



## MalcolmX (26. Februar 2015)

Hat schonmal jemand einen DB Inline oder den Monarch DebonAir (midtune?) im Vergleich zum normalen CCDBAir gefahren im Rune und kann was dazu sagen?
Ich hätte aktuell gerne für Touren eine zuschaltbare Plattform, das geht mir etwas ab... aber Performance verschenken will ich auch nicht...


----------



## culoduro (26. Februar 2015)

Die Fox,  weil weniger Bauhöhe bei gleichem Federweg. Für mich wegen 650B relevant.  Dämpfung sehe ich quasi gleichauf zwischen Deville und Fox, Lyrik dahinter.  Fox wie gesagt auch steifer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (26. Februar 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand einen DB Inline oder den Monarch DebonAir (midtune?) im Vergleich zum normalen CCDBAir gefahren im Rune und kann was dazu sagen?
> Ich hätte aktuell gerne für Touren eine zuschaltbare Plattform, das geht mir etwas ab... aber Performance verschenken will ich auch nicht...


 
Edit weil hier stand Käse glaub ich


----------



## svenson69 (1. März 2015)

Rune Update 3.2
Weniger Decals und Farbe. 
Renthal Carbon mit 30mm / 780mm raus und Enve Dh Carbon Lenker 23mm / 760mm rein


----------



## Pakalolo (2. März 2015)

Hier fahren ja einige das Rune vorne mit 170er Gabel (Einbauhöhe 555mm) und 26 Zoll Laufrädern.

Wird dadurch nicht der Sitzwinkel schon zu flach? Vor allem in neutraler Position? Beim Low-Setting schätze ich, dass da sowieso eher die Tage im Park oder beim Shutteln angesprochen sind....

Ride on!


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2015)

Urteile selbst: low setting, 170er BOS Deville


----------



## MalcolmX (2. März 2015)

Klar wird's irgendwann etwas flach, aber es ist auch Gewohnheitssache.
ein halbes Grad lässt sich leicht durch bisschen Sattel verschieben ausgleichen...


----------



## Raesfeld (2. März 2015)

Ich hab auch ne 170er Gabel und das Low-Setting. Lenkwinkel kleiner 65°.
Wenn man sich gescheit anstellt, kommt man mit dem Setup auch Steigungen hoch. Es scheitert dann eher an der Übersetzung (30-42).


----------



## svenson69 (2. März 2015)

Das oben von mir ist sogar eine 180er Fox 
Hat auch gerade mal eine Einbauhöhe von 556mm !!


----------



## NoStyle (2. März 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Hat von euch glücklichen neu-Banshee-Spitfire-Besitztern mit CC DBInline noch jemand das Problem, dass keine Volumenspacer verbaut wurden? Beim ersten Ausritt habe ich mich schon gewundert, dass sich das gute Stück nicht so bottomless und nach soviel mehr anfühlt wie erwartet


Das ging wohl ein wenig unter ...
Ich habe zwar keinen Inline, aber bei den CaneCreeks muss man eben einiges an Ausprobieren in Kauf nehmen. Also Spacer rein und Testfahren wie es sich anfühlt. Ist zwar etwas Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich!


----------



## Pakalolo (2. März 2015)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Einschätzungen bzw. Fotos 
Mir ist auch klar, dass man auch mit nem LW von 72-73° noch gut klettern kann. Trotzdem muss ich noch mal nachfragen. Merkt ihr gerade bei Gabeln mit 555mm Einbauhöhe die Unterschiede in den Settings vor allem beim Uphill recht stark? Bzw. wärs im DH eigentlich auch interessant....


----------



## MalcolmX (2. März 2015)

also die flachste Stellung ist im Park natürlich optimal, aber im neutralen Setting fährt es mit 26" und 170mm Gabel auch top bergab... bergauf ist es vielleicht einen kleinen zacken angenehmer, aber wirklich minimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (2. März 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hier fahren ja einige das Rune vorne mit 170er Gabel (Einbauhöhe 555mm) und 26 Zoll Laufrädern.
> 
> Wird dadurch nicht der Sitzwinkel schon zu flach? Vor allem in neutraler Position? Beim Low-Setting schätze ich, dass da sowieso eher die Tage im Park oder beim Shutteln angesprochen sind....



Mir gefaellt die Gabel in 16cm besser, der Sattel ist bei meinen langen Beinen mit 17cm Gabel (Mattoc, also 555mm Einbauhoehe) dann schon etwas zu weit hinten - fahr aber auch immer in der niedrigsten Position, wo der Sitzwinkel sowieso flacher ist. In neutraler Stellung ist mir das Tretlager mit 17er Gabel schon ein bisschen zu hoch.


----------



## Caese (2. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das ging wohl ein wenig unter ...
> Ich habe zwar keinen Inline, aber bei den CaneCreeks muss man eben einiges an Ausprobieren in Kauf nehmen. Also Spacer rein und Testfahren wie es sich anfühlt. Ist zwar etwas Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich!


Stand ist: Gem. Banshee sollen 2 große Spacer verbaut werden (was ja schon ne Ansage ist), aber gem. everyday26 wurden die bei einer kompletten Fuhre vergessen/nicht mitgeliefert. Sobald man weiß, wann die Nachlieferung erfolgt gibt man mir/uns Bescheid  Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die Saison vorbei ist ehe hier irgendwas eintrifft...

Den Dämpfer ohne die von Banshee empfohlenen Spacer abzustimmen ist imho vergebene Lebensmüh. Mein Ansatz: Es wurde eine 2 mm dicke Moosgummimatte bestelle (2,- waren im Budget  ) und sobald die da ist, wird geschnibbelt.

Ich finde es eher sogar noch überraschend, dass trotz der fehlenden Spacer schon ordentlich gas gegeben werden konnte


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2015)

LW ist geschmackssache und hängt mM nach auch damit zusammen WIE du gewisse lines am liebsten fährst.

Bügelst du gern über verblocktes gelände so ist ein flacher LW bestimmt geil, spielst du lieber mit dem gelände, mit den felsen, steinen etc und fährst es gern langsamer, so find ich ein extrem flacher LW nicht förderlich eher hinderlich....


----------



## haha (2. März 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Stand ist: Gem. Banshee sollen 2 große Spacer verbaut werden (was ja schon ne Ansage ist), aber gem. everyday26 wurden die bei einer kompletten Fuhre vergessen/nicht mitgeliefert. Sobald man weiß, wann die Nachlieferung erfolgt gibt man mir/uns Bescheid  Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die Saison vorbei ist ehe hier irgendwas eintrifft...
> 
> Den Dämpfer ohne die von Banshee empfohlenen Spacer abzustimmen ist imho vergebene Lebensmüh. Mein Ansatz: Es wurde eine 2 mm dicke Moosgummimatte bestelle (2,- waren im Budget  ) und sobald die da ist, wird geschnibbelt.
> 
> Ich finde es eher sogar noch überraschend, dass trotz der fehlenden Spacer schon ordentlich gas gegeben werden konnte




Das Problem ist bekannt und Abhilfe ist auf dem Weg. Lange dauerts nicht mehr, dann können alle 2015er Spitfire Besitzer mit den zugehörigen Spacern ausgestattet werden. Tut mir leid für die etwas längere Wartezeit.


----------



## NoStyle (2. März 2015)

@Caese : Hätte mich jetzt auch gewundert wenn das Monate mit den Spacern dauert -> siehe haha´s Post ... !
Aber wenn Du sie hast: Ausprobieren! Am Ende sorgen die Spacer meines Wissens nur für eine erhöhte Endprogression und haben weniger Einfluss auf den mittleren Federweg. Vielleicht kommst Du deshalb schon auf adäquate Ergebnisse ...


----------



## Caese (2. März 2015)

Was Service angeht bin ich leider immer Pessimist - aber umso glücklicher bin ich, wenn ich positiv überrascht werde 
Das gute ist ja wie gesagt, dass das gute spitty auch so schon seeehr fahrbar ist!


----------



## mantra (2. März 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hier fahren ja einige das Rune vorne mit 170er Gabel (Einbauhöhe 555mm) und 26 Zoll Laufrädern.
> 
> Wird dadurch nicht der Sitzwinkel schon zu flach? Vor allem in neutraler Position? Beim Low-Setting schätze ich, dass da sowieso eher die Tage im Park oder beim Shutteln angesprochen sind....
> 
> Ride on!



Ich habe in einem Schritt meine Lyrik von 16cm auf 17cm umgebaut und vom mittleren aufs flache Setting gewechselt. Den Unterschied beim Klettern fand ich schon ziemlich deutlich! 
Für die heimischen Gefilde finde ich 16cm und Medium deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Floh (3. März 2015)

Ich hab das Gleiche gemacht wie mantra. Flaches Setting hinten wird wahrscheinlich wieder medium, die lange Lyrik bleibt (brauche die höhere Front irgendwie).
Mir ist bei 26" einfach das Tretlager zu tief. Ich weiß darauf stehen alle, ich nicht so.
Hab jetzt mein BlurLT Carbon wieder zusammengebaut, das hat deutlich mehr Tretlagerhöhe, fährt sich aber natürlich wendiger als das Rune. Im direkten Vergleich ziemlich krass eigentlich, ein 12,5 kg Carbon Allmountain gegen ein 15 kg Enduro. Das Rune steht jetzt auf Maxxis Minion DHR2 und Conti Baron. Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## bobtailoner (4. März 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Rune Update 3.2
> Weniger Decals und Farbe.
> Renthal Carbon mit 30mm / 780mm raus und Enve Dh Carbon Lenker 23mm / 760mm rein


Ist das die 77designz freesolo?
Und die pedale? Canfield Brothers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (4. März 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ist das die 77designz freesolo?
> Und die pedale? Canfield Brothers?


Ja und Ja


----------



## svenson69 (6. März 2015)

Und hier mal im Parkoutfit
Tune King / Kong mit Ztr Flow, Continental Baron 2.3 BCC, Sram PG-1080 11-36 und Kind Shock Supernatural / Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbon RAUS !!!
Und dafür
VR Tune King / Spank Spike EVO HR Tune Kong / Mavic 721, Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 SG vertstar, Sram PG-1070 11-23 und Kcnc Scantium Pro Lite / Selle Italia Slr Carbon REIN


----------



## Raesfeld (6. März 2015)

Ich finds schön, dass es Enduro-Bikes gibt die Bikeparkposern die Tränen in die Augen treiben 
Mit wenig Federweg und einem stabilen Rahmen kann man ganz schön auf die Tube drücken!


----------



## frfreshman (6. März 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich finds schön, dass es Enduro-Bikes gibt die Bikeparkposern die Tränen in die Augen treiben
> Mit wenig Federweg und einem stabilen Rahmen kann man ganz schön auf die Tube drücken!



Spitfire!!


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2015)

Hat einer von euch vielleicht Volumenspacer für den Fox Float X übrig ?


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2015)

Wollte ich schon länger posten :








Werde das Klettzeug aber durch Mastic Tape ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (8. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wollte ich schon länger posten :
> 
> Werde das Klettzeug aber durch Mastic Tape ersetzen.



Habe an der Stelle nur dickere 3M Folie mit der ich auch Unter - und Sattelrohr abgeklebt habe. Auf Kabelbinder hab ich ganz verzichtet.
Sowohl Bremsleitung als auch Schaltzug laufen auf beiden Seiten mit gut 2 cm Abstand an dem Punkt vorbei. Bis jetzt hab ich da keinerlei Abrieb erkennen können.

Grüße.


----------



## Raesfeld (9. März 2015)

Ähnlich bei mir, aber höher angesetzt. 
Kommt ganz ohne Polsterung aus, da es keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Rahmen gibt. Der Kabelbinder hat kein Spiel und verrutscht nicht.





Und immer wieder schön: Huberbuchsen, diesmal am Banshee mit Cane Creek.


----------



## sirios (9. März 2015)

@Raesfeld merkst du nen positiven Effekt zwischen den Buchsen bzw überhaupt nen Unterschied?


----------



## Raesfeld (9. März 2015)

Bei anderen Rahmen merkt man das schon, beim Banshee nicht. Das Banshee hat ja einen sehr geringen Rotationswinkel in den Lagern.
Ich mag Stephans Buchsen einfach und weiß, dass diese sehr lange halten.


----------



## sirios (9. März 2015)

Ok, das dachte ich mir schon. Da bewegt sich ja nicht viel wie du schon gesagt hast


----------



## Jussi (10. März 2015)

Kommen beim Rune Spacer unter die Innenlagerschalen bei X01?
Einer hat mal geschrieben ein DM Kettenblatt würde nicht funktionieren wegen der Kettenlinie, hab sowas in Erinnerung. Was war da das genaue Problem?


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2015)

Ich war das. Ich hab' das ganz normale Sram GXP Innenlager, das ja keine Spacer nutzt wie z.B. ein Hollowtech Innenlager. Da ist ja die Dicke des Spacers quasi in die Gehäusebreite integriert.
Dazu hatte ich das Absolute Black Direct Mount Kettenblatt für Sram GXP (mit Versatz !) und mMn hat die Kettenlinie trotzdem nicht gepaßt, die war im Vergleich zum original XX1 Kettenblatt mit Spider deutlich nach außen versetzt. Mit Spider und XX1 Kettenblatt paßt es jetzt wieder.
Wenn würde ich das DM Kettenblatt von Sram nehmen.


----------



## MalcolmX (10. März 2015)

KB verkehrt eingebaut?
Ich hab auch eine X0 mit Absolut Black (auf einem anderen Bike) und da passt die Kettenlinie.


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2015)

Definitiv nicht falsch eingebaut.


----------



## MalcolmX (10. März 2015)

Dann versteh ichs ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Alle anderen Parameter sind wie bei jedem anderen Bike auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2015)

Ich habs auch nicht verstanden, so blöd das klingt.


----------



## MalcolmX (10. März 2015)

manchmal gibt's so blöde Konstellationen.
Ich hab jedoch schon ein paar Runes mit Direct Mount KB gesehen - grundsätzlich geht das schon.


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2015)

Ich auch....vielleicht haben die auch nicht weiter auf die Kettenlinie geschaut. Funktioniert hat es bei mir ja auch, aber eben mit ziemlichen Schräglauf. Richtig aufgefallen ist es erst, als ich die e13 Enduro-Kettenführung montieren wollte und gemerkt habe, dass die nicht mal mit längeren Schrauben und dickeren Spacern so dran paßt,k dass sie die Kettenblattmitte erreicht. Jetzt mit dem original KB paßt wieder alles.


----------



## Jussi (10. März 2015)

Der Schräglauf am großen Ketteblatt ist schon extrem.
Die Kette läuft bei mir auch nur auf dem kleinen 5. Kettenblatt gerade und nicht auf dem mittlersten.
Ich komme aber mit der Kurbel nicht mehr weiter rein. Verbaut habe ich auch keine Spacer am Innenlager.


----------



## MalcolmX (10. März 2015)

Das ist aber grundsätzlich bei 1x10 Antrieben ein Thema, nicht spezifisch beim Rune...


----------



## Jussi (10. März 2015)

@gunznoc 
Du hast doch ein Race Face DM Kettenblatt verbaut wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Schräglauf aus?


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2015)

Habe gerade nachgemessen....habe mit original XX1 Kettenblatt eine 49-50er Kettenlinie, passt wunderbar.


----------



## gunznoc (10. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> @gunznoc
> Du hast doch ein Race Face DM Kettenblatt verbaut wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Schräglauf aus?



Genau. Race Face DM Kettenblatt auf der RF Next SL. Hab's nicht nachgemessen, aber es soll eine Kettenlinie von 50,5 ergeben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 
In der Praxis läuft alles wunderbar. Alle Gänge lassen sich gut schalten und beim Rückwärtstreten selbst im 1. Gang kein Abspringen der Kette. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Jussi (12. März 2015)

Beim einstellen der Schaltwerkes ist mir aufgefallen das ich die B-Schraube fast komplett reindrehen muß da sonst das kleine Röllchen beim schalten von 3. in den 1. Gang am großen Ritzel kollidiert.
Allerdings finde ich das die Position des Käfigs am 11. Gang sehr seltsam. Falls ich die Kette aber um ein Glied kürze reicht die Käfigbewegung am 1. Gang und voller Einfederung nicht aus. Ich habe auch auf dem großen Ritzel die von sram angegebenen 12-16mm zwischen Ritzel und kleinem Röllchen am Schaltwerk, so kollidiert die Kette nicht! Kettenspannung ist immer vorhanden, wenn ich mir aber einige Bilder, auch von euch anschaue, steht der Käfig bei mir anders. 

Hier noch zwei Bilder, was meint ihr?




 

 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (12. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen welchen Tune ich beim Vivid Air fürs Rune brauche?


----------



## Design-Rider (12. März 2015)

marcel_002 schrieb:


> Hier meine Ausstattungsliste:
> Rahmen: Banshee Rune V2 Fox Float X CTD Größe L
> Steuersatz: Hope Tapered
> Gabel: Rock Shox Pike rct3
> ...


----------



## flouing (12. März 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen welchen Tune ich beim Vivid Air fürs Rune brauche?


Auf dem Bild ist ein Screenshot von meiner Anfrage bei banshee mit der tune Empfehlung
Gruß Flo


----------



## pro-wheels (13. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Beim einstellen der Schaltwerkes ist mir aufgefallen das ich die B-Schraube fast komplett reindrehen muß da sonst das kleine Röllchen beim schalten von 3. in den 1. Gang am großen Ritzel kollidiert.
> Allerdings finde ich das die Position des Käfigs am 11. Gang sehr seltsam. Falls ich die Kette aber um ein Glied kürze reicht die Käfigbewegung am 1. Gang und voller Einfederung nicht aus. Ich habe auch auf dem großen Ritzel die von sram angegebenen 12-16mm zwischen Ritzel und kleinem Röllchen am Schaltwerk, so kollidiert die Kette nicht! Kettenspannung ist immer vorhanden, wenn ich mir aber einige Bilder, auch von euch anschaue, steht der Käfig bei mir anders.
> 
> Hier noch zwei Bilder, was meint ihr?
> ...


Hi , sieht stark nach falscher Kettenlänge aus.
Gut zu sehen an der kleinsten Ritzelstellung.
Wir verbauen sehr oft 1x11 am Rune, ob Hope mit Dm oder Race Face das passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## mantra (13. März 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Hi , sieht stark nach falscher Kettenlänge aus.
> Gut zu sehen an der kleinsten Ritzelstellung.





Jussi schrieb:


> ...Falls ich die Kette aber um ein Glied kürze reicht die Käfigbewegung am 1. Gang und voller Einfederung nicht aus...


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2015)

Er meint eher länger, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtjumpbike (14. März 2015)

So ich bin jetzt auch unter die Rune Fahrer gegangen. Ist echt eine tolle Kiste, bergauf wie bergab einfach klasse.










[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2015)

Ihr fahrt doch auch X01/XX1 am Rune. Wieviel Luft habt ihr zwischen Röllchen Schaltwerk und größtem Ritzel. Oder wie weit ist die B-Schraube drin. Dachte natürlich auch schon das die Kette zu lang ist, aber wie schon geschrieben, Abstand Röllchen zu größtem Ritzel ca. 15mm. Wenn ich jetzt ein Glied rausnehme ist die Kette zu kurz wenn ich voll einfedere.


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bildchen, gestern noch vor der Jungfernfahrt gemacht. 
Möchte mich noch schnell bedanken für mein Projekt!
Dank geht an! Sven @pro-wheels ,@=.cf.= marduk ,@gunznoc ,alle aus dem Treat die mir bei fragen geholfen haben und naturtlich meine Freundin


----------



## gunznoc (14. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch auch X01/XX1 am Rune. Wieviel Luft habt ihr zwischen Röllchen Schaltwerk und größtem Ritzel. Oder wie weit ist die B-Schraube drin. Dachte natürlich auch schon das die Kette zu lang ist, aber wie schon geschrieben, Abstand Röllchen zu größtem Ritzel ca. 15mm. Wenn ich jetzt ein Glied rausnehme ist die Kette zu kurz wenn ich voll einfedere.


Ich kann nachher mal ein Foto machen. Schraube ist cirka zu 2/3 eingeschraubt.

Sehr schön geworden das Rad! Und bei Fragen immer fragen. 
Wo es geht, helfe ich gerne weiter 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## gunznoc (14. März 2015)

Also ich habe die Schraube zu 2/3 - 3/4 drin und das ergibt einen Abstand von etwa 12 mm.

Im ersten und letzten Gang sieht es aus wie folgt:

 

Lässt sich jederzeit gut und knackig schalten. Komplett einfedern im ersten Gang ist auch kein Thema.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## gunznoc (14. März 2015)

Habe die Fotos mal so gedreht, dass die Kettenstreben auf allen Bildern eben sind. 

Da sieht mein Schaltwerk in der Draufsicht etwas gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht aus, im Gegensatz zu deinem.


----------



## victor_8298 (14. März 2015)

@Jussi ist das ein 170mm fox 36 ?


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2015)

Danke für die Bilder  ich habe die B-Schraube etwas weiter drin. So dass ich ca. 15mm zwischen den Ritzeln habe.
Ich denke bei 12mm und einem Glied weniger wird das genauso aussehen. Versuche ich eventuell noch.
Gestern erste Tour gefahren mit der Einstellung ohne Probleme, alle Gänge liefen gut, rückwärts treten auch ohne Probleme möglich.

Das Rune geht echt sehr gut auch Bergauf habe ich es mir mit dem 1.Fach Antrieb schlimmer vorgestellt. Was geil ist, das Rad ist total leise!!
Das Fahrwerk am Heck sagt mir noch nicht wirklich zu.
Die Gabel geht wirklich sehr gut, habe das Setup von Maxi aus dem GT Santction Treat übernommen.
Am Dämpfer habe ich den Base Tune gefahren, fand ich aber schlecht. Rauscht komplett durch den Federweg. Heute mal nachjustiert. Ein L Spacer war verbaut.
Habe jetzt noch zusätzlich zwei S Spacer eingebaut und die Druckstufen fast komplett zu HSC 0, LSC 5. Finde die Druckstufen beim DB sehr schwach man merkt nicht sonderlich viel. Normal?

Morgen wird wieder getestet 

@victor_8298 
Ja 170mm


----------



## gunznoc (14. März 2015)

Kein Problem @Jussi 

Mit hat der CCDBA zu Beginn auch nicht zugesagt. Habe jetzt 2 große Spacer drin und die LSC und LSR 4 Klicks mehr als Base Tune. Überlege aber die beiden S Spacer auch noch zu verbauen. 

Die Fox fand ich auch zu Beginn sehr gut. Hab zu Beginn etwas mehr Druck als von Fox empfohlen gefahren. Jetzt wieder weniger mit zusätzlich einem großen Token. Fährt sich für mich jetzt zu Beginn etwas sensibler, aber trotzdem noch sehr direkt und rauscht überhaupt nicht durch. 

Das ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen. Super leise das Rad. Macht richtig Spaß. Und 1-fach war für mich auch absolut die richtige Entscheidung. 

Was für ein KB fährst du? Ich habe jetzt ein 30T drauf. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## ooib (15. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Die Gabel geht wirklich sehr gut, habe das Setup von Maxi aus dem GT Santction Treat übernommen.
> Am Dämpfer habe ich den Base Tune gefahren, fand ich aber schlecht. Rauscht komplett durch den Federweg. Heute mal nachjustiert. Ein L Spacer war verbaut.
> Habe jetzt noch zusätzlich zwei S Spacer eingebaut und die Druckstufen fast komplett zu HSC 0, LSC 5. Finde die Druckstufen beim DB sehr schwach man merkt nicht sonderlich viel. Normal?



Das mit dem Maxi-Setup hab ich auch so gemacht  Ist als Grundsetup sehr gut! Auch ungefähr gleich schwer?
Du hast HSC und LSC Dämpfung von geschlossen oder offen aus gemessen? Wenn du 0 Klicks Dämpfung drin hast dämpft er wirklich nicht effektiv. Möchte dir hier nicht unterstellen gell  Nur ne Frage. Die Druckstufe des CCDB ist schon recht effektiv, aber kommt denke ich auch auf das Fahrergewicht an. Sonst mehr Druck  Ich fahre schon knapp 140 psi bei gerademal 76Kilo Leergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (15. März 2015)

Schwerere Fahrer sollten auf jeden Fall mit Spacern arbeiten. Bei mir gings auch nicht ohne. 140psi 1L 2S.
Und wie schon gesagt niemals einen Einsteller am CCDB ganz zu drehen. Findet man auch auf der Homepage.


----------



## ooib (15. März 2015)

Fahrergewichte zu den Einstellungen wären jeweils noch intressant


----------



## Jussi (15. März 2015)

@gunznoc
ich fahre ein 32T

Zum Dämpfer
Ich habe fahrfertig so ca. 77-78kg.
Danke für den Tip mit den Einstellern, wobei man sowieso egal bei welcher Marke diese nie ganz zudrehen soll!
Ich war gerade nochmal gucken, also ich habe jetzt von offen (alle gegen den Uhrzeigersin) war aber so noch nicht auf dem Trail. Kann sein das dass totaler Müll ist.

HSC 3,8
LSC 23
HSR 1,5
LSR 20
110 PSI
1xL, 2XS Spacer

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere habe ich einen Progresiven Dämpfer mit etwas mehr Pop als beim Base Tune.


----------



## ooib (15. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich war gerade nochmal gucken, also ich habe jetzt von offen (alle gegen den Uhrzeigersin) war aber so noch nicht auf dem Trail. Kann sein das dass totaler Müll ist.



Wenn du gegen den Uhrzeiger Sinn drehst machst du die Druckstufen auf. Wenn ich das nicht komplett falsch verstehe hast du:

HSC 0.2
LSC 1
HSR 2.5
LSR 4

von offen? Ist dann nicht die Zugstufe sehr schnell? Hmm bei dem Luftdruck au nicht umbedingt. Also gib bescheid ob ich da was total missverstehe


----------



## Jussi (15. März 2015)

Ich musste jetzt auch erstmal nachlesen.

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/tfg_german.pdf

Um die
Dämpfereinstellungen auf die Werkseinstellung
zu bringen, drehe jede Einstellschraube gegen
den Uhrzeigersinn zurück.
ACHTUNG: NICHT DIE
LOW SPEED EINSTELLSCHRAUBEN ÜBERDREHEN
UND SOFORT BEIM KLEINSTEN
WIDERSTAND AUFHÖREN!
Drehe nun jede
Einstellschraube im Uhrzeigersinn in der Anzahl
der Klicks wie unten angegeben.

Also von offen ausgehend, wie oben beschrieben. Erst alle gegen Anschlag in Richtung entgegen Uhrzeiger.


----------



## ooib (15. März 2015)

Ahh  Habe gedacht deine Einstellungen hast du von Uhrzeigersinn nach gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht (wäre dann auf). Aber das ist schon Richtig. Komplett öffnen (Rechtsgewinde, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) dann Dämpfung zu drehen (im Uhrzeigersinn).


----------



## Jussi (15. März 2015)

Ich finde die Einstellung recht weit weg vom Base Tune. Der Dämpfer rauschte damit aber schon bei kleinen Sprüngen komplett durch...
Du fährst lieber mit mehr Druck? Wieviel Spacer hast du drin? Oder wie sind deine Einstellungen?


----------



## ooib (15. März 2015)

Die ganz genauen Einstellungen hab ich nicht im Kopf, aber ungefähr:

Volumenspacer selber gemacht da ich keine beiliegen hatte (aus dichtem Moosgummi). knapp 3/4 der äusseren Kammer gefüllt.

HSC - nicht ganz 1 Umdrehung
LSC - etwa 6-8 Klicks
LSR - puh, öhhm 11-13 Klicks
HSR - etwa 1.75 oder 2

Bei guten 135psi, 76kg Leergewicht

Ist eher straff mit guter Progression, praktisch kein Durchrauschen. Hub wird effektiv genutzt. Von dieser Einstellung bin ich dann Klicksweise weiter gegangen. Ändert sich aber je nach Druck und Fahrposition auf dem Rad (bin noch am Cocpit anpassen).

Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Jussi (15. März 2015)

Das ist ja wieder ein ganz anderes Setup. Vielleicht ist einfach jeder so verschieden.
Wenn ich auf 135PSI gehe komme ich nicht mehr zum passenden Sag.
Werd jetzt mal testen gehen. 3er Inbus und Pumpe ist aufjeden Fall dabei  
Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (15. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bildchen, gestern noch vor der Jungfernfahrt gemacht.
> Möchte mich noch schnell bedanken für mein Projekt!
> Dank geht an! Sven @pro-wheels ,@=.cf.= marduk ,@gunznoc ,alle aus dem Treat die mir bei fragen geholfen haben und naturtlich meine Freundin
> 
> ...


Hi, 
kein Problem, ist ein sehr schöner Aufbau geworden!
Viel spass damit.....wirst du sicher haben


----------



## pro-wheels (15. März 2015)

Hast du schon eine längere Kette getestet?.... Kette um größtes Ritzel und um Kettenblatt +4 Glieder ...ohne durch das Schaltwerk mit der Kette zu gehen.
Das ganze sollte ohne Probleme gehen.

Anleitung:
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...0-000_rev_e_1x11_mtb_cassettes_and_chains.pdf


----------



## Jussi (15. März 2015)

Also die Einstellung war mal gar nix.
Hatte nach der ersten Abfahrt schon was verstellt später noch ein bisschen mehr Luft. Rauscht bei kleinen Schlägen aber immernoch voll durch. Auf nem normalen Trail ohne Drops und dicke Sprünge habe ich noch ca. 2mm Luft vom O-Ring bis oben. 
Entweder ich bin zu blöd (was durchaus sein kann) oder es ist sonst was. Die Druckstufe spürt man auch kaum egal ob voll zu oder voll offen. HSC/LSC. Fahr mal die Tage zum Fahrwerksguro bei uns, mal hören was er dazu meint.

@pro-wheels 
Danke! Hast mich ja auch gut beraten! Bin auch froh mit allem soweit und passt super 
Die Kette noch länger machen meinst du? Dann bekomme ich ja weniger Zug auf die Kette beim kleinen Gang. 
War heute wieder so unterwegs, alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## Raesfeld (15. März 2015)

Anschlag ist nicht, wenn der Gummiring bin zum Ausgleichsbehälter hoch geschoben ist!
Lass mal den Druck ab und mache dir ein Bild davon, wo der Dämpfer den Anschlag hat. Das ist etwa 5-7mm vor Ende der Kolbenstange. Oder messe die 63mm Hub vom Staubabstreifer aus.

Ich werfe noch mal mein Setup ein (mit dem ich sehr zufreiden bin):
123 psi, zwei große Spacer
Fahrfertig etwa 77-78 kg
HSC: ~1 Umdrehung
LSC: 15 Klicks
HSR: 0,8 Umdrehungen
LSR: 13 Klicks

Jeweils von komplett offen gezählt  also so wie es soll. Base Tune hatte für mich viel zu langsame High-Speed-Zugstufe.


----------



## gutsch6 (16. März 2015)

Hallo Leute!

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Abstimmung des CCDB CS Air (grosse Luftkammr) im Rune jenseits der 100kg ? Wäre super wenn jemand Tips für mich hätte (wieviel SPacer usw....).
Danke!!!


----------



## -MIK- (16. März 2015)

Das Basetune empfiehlt ja bereits einen L Spacer. Bei einem Gewicht von über 100kg würde ich wenigstens noch einen S Spacer dazu geben. Dann den passenden SAG und dem Basetune entsprechend die Dämpfung einstellen.

Vermutlich musst Du etwas mehr Druckstufendämpfung geben und dementsprechend die Zugstufen anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2015)

Vor der Ausfahrt, Aufbau vorerst fertig, 13,1kg:









Jetzt mit XX1 Spider / Kettenblatt, e13 XCX, Tune Aheadkappe, Arschguard.


----------



## culoduro (16. März 2015)

@san_andreas Schicke Lutzi


----------



## -MIK- (16. März 2015)

Toller Aufbau @san_andreas


----------



## Andreas.blub (16. März 2015)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das Basetune empfiehlt ja bereits einen L Spacer. Bei einem Gewicht von über 100kg würde ich wenigstens noch einen S Spacer dazu geben. Dann den passenden SAG und dem Basetune entsprechend die Dämpfung einstellen.
> 
> Vermutlich musst Du etwas mehr Druckstufendämpfung geben und dementsprechend die Zugstufen anpassen.



Ich würde direkt auf 2 L Spacer gehen. Ich hab mit 85kg fahrfertig schon 1L und 2S drin, da ich sonst die HSC viel zu weit zudrehen musste. Also wenn du mit dem Rune auch in den Park gehst lieber mehr Spacer und weniger HSC, damit du immer noch was Reserve hast, wenn du merkst für die Strecke reicht es nicht


----------



## NoStyle (16. März 2015)

@san_andreas : Wahnsinns Rune!


----------



## ooib (16. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Also die Einstellung war mal gar nix.
> Hatte nach der ersten Abfahrt schon was verstellt später noch ein bisschen mehr Luft. Rauscht bei kleinen Schlägen aber immernoch voll durch. Auf nem normalen Trail ohne Drops und dicke Sprünge habe ich noch ca. 2mm Luft vom O-Ring bis oben.
> Entweder ich bin zu blöd (was durchaus sein kann) oder es ist sonst was. Die Druckstufe spürt man auch kaum egal ob voll zu oder voll offen. HSC/LSC. Fahr mal die Tage zum Fahrwerksguro bei uns, mal hören was er dazu meint.



War gestern auch nochmal mit dem Setup unterwegs. Diesmal auf einem bebauten "Flowtrail". Hatte auch zu wenig Gegendruck. Nach etwas pumpen und Druckstufe zudrehen wars dann besser. Mein Setup von oben ist wohl eher was für steiles, steiniges Gelände, sorry  . Bis jz liegt noch kein Setup vor das für alles passt. Obwohl ich sagen muss das Gestern ein kürzeres verspielters Bike da sicherlich mehr Spass gemacht hätte.
Das mit der Druckstufe ist schon seltsam. Wenn du das CS auf Climb stellst spürst du aber schon einen merklichen unterschied?


----------



## Jussi (16. März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mal das Setup von Raesfeld übernommen. Sollte ja eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren.
Wenn ich den CS einschalte merke ich an der Druckstufe auch nur ganz wenig, die Zugstufe hingegen wird spürbar langsamer!


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2015)

Danke !


----------



## bobtailoner (17. März 2015)

Heute zum ersten Mal grob zusammengesteckt und zumindest im Hof gerollt.
Morgen bissl feiner abstimmen und dann kann es los gehen


----------



## Brainspiller (17. März 2015)

Hab gerade eben mal anstatt der 26er die 650b Ausfaller an's Rune geschraubt.
Morgen mittag geht's Probe fahren. Mal sehen wie mir 1cm mehr Kettenstrebe taugt.
Der kurze Rolltest vor dem Haus hat sich schon mal gut angefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten Mal grob zusammengesteckt und zumindest im Hof gerollt.
> Morgen bissl feiner abstimmen und dann kann es los gehen



Schön, so schlicht !

XL scheint zu passen ?!


----------



## Design-Rider (19. März 2015)

Sers Leute, hat zufällig einer von Euch nen 15er Rune in Orange. Ich würde das Orange verdammt gerne in live sehen  bevor ich zuschlage. Ich bin aus Hersbruck bei Lauf. Nürnberger Landkreis. Wäre echt cool, wenn da jemand aus dem Umkreis wäre  

BG. Marco


----------



## Jussi (19. März 2015)

Ja ich aber ca 430km weit weg!


----------



## gunznoc (19. März 2015)

Hier auch. Aber ebenfalls weit weg - 330 km

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2015)

Design-Rider schrieb:


> Sers Leute, hat zufällig einer von Euch nen 15er Rune in Orange. Ich würde das Orange verdammt gerne in live sehen  bevor ich zuschlage. Ich bin aus Hersbruck bei Lauf. Nürnberger Landkreis. Wäre echt cool, wenn da jemand aus dem Umkreis wäre
> 
> BG. Marco



Frag beim Vertrieb nach (everyday26.de), ob der eins da hat (in Landshut), das dürfte am nächsten sein.


----------



## bobtailoner (19. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schön, so schlicht !
> 
> XL scheint zu passen ?!


Erster Eindruck XL passt super. 
Morgen gehts zum ersten Mal richtig runter mit dem Ding. Bisherige bissl gerollt und ich habe Spaß.
Der LRS ist erstmal ne Übergangslösung und so 1-2 Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert. Aber alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2015)

Das freut mich, dass es dir paßt. Bin ja mit der Größe auch lange schwanger gegangen.


----------



## NoStyle (19. März 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck XL passt super.
> Morgen gehts zum ersten Mal richtig runter mit dem Ding. Bisherige bissl gerollt und ich habe Spaß.
> Der LRS ist erstmal ne Übergangslösung und so 1-2 Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert. Aber alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden


Dann wünsche ich Dir morgen ganz viel bei der ersten richtigen Jungfernfahrt!


----------



## frfreshman (19. März 2015)

Bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt Ihr XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (19. März 2015)

189cm, SL 91


----------



## gunznoc (19. März 2015)

190 cm, SL 92


----------



## MalcolmX (20. März 2015)

Lässt sich eigentlich beim XL oben das Sitzrohr noch kürzen?
Hab auch schon mal über ein XL nachgedacht . derzeit fahr ich ein L, bei 190/93SL (also etwas kürzerer Oberkörper als die beiden über mir)... aber die 200mm Movelock sollte dann trotzdem noch passen


----------



## Brainspiller (20. März 2015)

Der NoStyle hat sein L um 2cm gekürzt, ich denke das sollte bei XL auch gehen.
Ich bin 187 / 91und denke manchmal auch dass ich ein X vor dem L haben sollte.
Bin aber noch nie eins gefahren, mir fehlt also der Vergleich.


----------



## frfreshman (20. März 2015)

185cm, ein paar Monate das Spitfire in L gefahren, dann auf Spitfire in XL gewechselt und begeistert.


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2015)

Rune XL bei 1,86m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (20. März 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Lässt sich eigentlich beim XL oben das Sitzrohr noch kürzen? ...





Brainspiller schrieb:


> Der NoStyle hat sein L um 2cm gekürzt, ich denke das sollte bei XL auch gehen ...


So ist es - ich habe beim Spitfire das Sitzrohr gekürzt (ca. 19mm), einen neuen Klemmschlitz hinten angefertigt, die ISCG-Tabs ca. 3mm abgeschliffen (für 2-fach mit KeFü) und unten ins Tretlager ein kleines Loch gebohrt, damit sich ansammelndes Wasser raus kann. Das dürfte bei jedem Banshee-Rahmen gehen - aber bitte genau messen, denn Schweißnähte variieren und Sattelklemmen haben ebenfalls unterschiedliche Höhen!
Wenn ich mich nicht doof vermessen habe, dann würde eine 170er Movelock komplett und perfekt passen, wenn ich sie ganz ins Sitzrohr montiere ... 

Zur Rahmengröße: Bin 180cm groß mit 84cm Schrittlänge und habe nach wenigen Monaten von M auf L gewechselt. Die Vorbaulänge variiert von 35 bis 40mm.


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2015)

Hast du dass mit dem Rohr kürzen selbst gemacht ?


----------



## M-i-K-a (20. März 2015)

Falls jemand sein Rock shox debon air tunen möchte hier infos:

Hello Banshee Team,

I have a Banshee Rune V2 2013. I bought a Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir in Tune M/M (2015). How many Volume Spacer (Bottomless Rings) should I put in? I want a more progressive feeling.

My weight with clothes on is around 80kg.

best regards,

Michael

13. März 12:01



The testing recently carried out with rockshox settled on 9 volume spacers with a low compression tune. So with a medium compression tune you will likely need less than this. I'd suggest that you start with 6 or 7 and test it and dial it in to your personal preferance. Thanks, Keith


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast du dass mit dem Rohr kürzen selbst gemacht ?


Ja, das habe ich alles gemacht bevor ich aufgebaut habe. Geht auch easy mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ...


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2015)

Was hast genommen ?


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2015)

Eigentlich ganz einfach: Ne kleine Eisensäge (frisches Sägeblatt!), eine Führungs-Schiene (gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen aus Metall, Holz oder Kunststoff), um entweder z.B. 45° oder 90° zu sägen, 2 Klemmen zur Fixierung der Schiene, Eisenfeile und Nagelfeile  einer Freundin, damit man den neuen Klemmschlitz schön entgraten kann ... achja - ein Bier und ein bisschen Mumm wegen damit flötengegangener Garantie ... 
Zuerst oben absägen, dann das untere Loch für den Klemmschlitz bohren und dann von oben einen Schlitz bis zum Loch reinsägen. Anschließend ordentlich feilen und mit schwarzem Edding übermalen - feddich!


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2015)

Beim XL geht der Schlitz fast ganz bis zum Gusset, unsofern würde das Schlitzen sogar wegfallen.


----------



## NoStyle (21. März 2015)

Da das bei jedem Banshee-V2-Rahmen so ist würde ich mal behaupten: Nein, der Schlitz wird zu klein bzw. bei mir ist das Loch schon minimal angeschnitten - da klemmt dann nichts mehr ohne einen neuen Schlitz hinten anzufertigen! Und nur 0,5 bis 1cm kürzen bringt ja nicht wirklich viel ...


----------



## mfux (22. März 2015)

Guten Morgen!!
Wie ist das bei Banshee eigentlich so? Wann gibts Infos zu den 2016er Modellen? Gehen  Spitfire und Rune wieder technisch unverändert ins Rennen? 
Bin schon so gespannt, welche Farbvariante es für nächstes Jahr geben wird....
Ich weiss, ich weiss, jetzt haben wir grad Saisonbeginn....
Mfg


----------



## pro-wheels (22. März 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!!
> Wie ist das bei Banshee eigentlich so? Wann gibts Infos zu den 2016er Modellen? Gehen  Spitfire und Rune wieder technisch unverändert ins Rennen?
> Bin schon so gespannt, welche Farbvariante es für nächstes Jahr geben wird....
> Ich weiss, ich weiss, jetzt haben wir grad Saisonbeginn....
> Mfg


Da  musst du dich noch eine Weile gedulden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannysHeart (22. März 2015)

Fährt irgendjemand das Rune mit einer 160mm dual position Pike? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Rahmen noch in der abgesenkten Position gut fahrbar ist, oder ob dann das Tretlager zu tief, oder die Geometrie insgesammt nicht mehr angenehm ist.


----------



## MK_79 (22. März 2015)

DannysHeart schrieb:


> Fährt irgendjemand das Rune mit einer 160mm dual position Pike? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Rahmen noch in der abgesenkten Position gut fahrbar ist, oder ob dann das Tretlager zu tief, oder die Geometrie insgesammt nicht mehr angenehm ist.




Ich habe eine Lyrik U-Turn oder MZ55 drin. Flip Chips auf neutral. 
Den Unterschied mit der Absenkung merke ich schon, vor allem positiv.
Es geht auch ohne, aber wenn es lange steil wird, ist die Absenkung schon Gold wert.

Teste jetzt mal die steile Einstellung mit der MZ.


----------



## DannysHeart (22. März 2015)

Danke, das klingt schon mal gut.


----------



## riotact (23. März 2015)

Ich erlaube mir hier eine Frage zu meinem Spitfire in den Rune-Thread zu stellen: Bin schon länger am überlegen, mal einen anderen Dämpfer zu probieren, da der originale Fox CTD etwas bockig vorkommt. Ich liebäugle da eigentlich schon länger mit einem Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir, hab jetzt aber im Bikemarkt einen Non-DebonAir Monarch+ gefunden, der passen würde. Was sagt ihr dazu, DebonAir oder nicht - wo liegen da eigentlich die Unterschied/Vorteile/Nachteile?


----------



## freetourer (23. März 2015)

riotact schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir hier eine Frage zu meinem Spitfire in den Rune-Thread zu stellen: Bin schon länger am überlegen, mal einen anderen Dämpfer zu probieren, da der originale Fox CTD etwas bockig vorkommt. Ich liebäugle da eigentlich schon länger mit einem Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir, hab jetzt aber im Bikemarkt einen Non-DebonAir Monarch+ gefunden, der passen würde. Was sagt ihr dazu, DebonAir oder nicht - wo liegen da eigentlich die Unterschied/Vorteile/Nachteile?




Ist eigentlich alles hier erklärt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/01/rock-shox-debonair-monarch-plus/


----------



## everyday26 (24. März 2015)

Fürs Rune wird der normale Monarch empfohlen, ohne Debon Air.

Btw. die Spacer für die Spitfire Fraktion mit DB Air Inline Dämpfern sind eingetroffen. Jeder, der also ein Spitfire mit DB Inline besitzt, bekommt jetzt den Spacer per Brief zugesendet. Der Einfachheit halber bitte ich alle Besitzer, sich kurz mit Adresse an info(at)everyday26.de zu wenden. Dann geht die Abwicklung reibungsloser über die Bühne.

Danke !


----------



## riotact (25. März 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich alles hier erklärt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/01/rock-shox-debonair-monarch-plus/




Guter Link, danke!

..Hab mir jetzt mal einen gebrauchten Monarch+ ohne DebonAir geholt. Bin gespannt wie sich der im Spitfire gegenüber dem originalen Fox CTD verhält.


----------



## svenson69 (26. März 2015)

Rune trifft Kirk



Morgen folgt die erste Testfahrt!


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2015)

Du Sack, der gehört in meins ! Kriegst den Fox !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (26. März 2015)

Im Bikemarkt ist noch einer,passend fürs Rune


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2015)

Ich weiß....


----------



## Floh (26. März 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> So ist es - ich habe beim Spitfire das Sitzrohr gekürzt (ca. 19mm), einen neuen Klemmschlitz hinten angefertigt, die ISCG-Tabs ca. 3mm abgeschliffen (für 2-fach mit KeFü) und unten ins Tretlager ein kleines Loch gebohrt, damit sich ansammelndes Wasser raus kann. Das dürfte bei jedem Banshee-Rahmen gehen - aber bitte genau messen, denn Schweißnähte variieren und Sattelklemmen haben ebenfalls unterschiedliche Höhen!
> Wenn ich mich nicht doof vermessen habe, dann würde eine 170er Movelock komplett und perfekt passen, wenn ich sie ganz ins Sitzrohr montiere ...
> 
> Zur Rahmengröße: Bin 180cm groß mit 84cm Schrittlänge und habe nach wenigen Monaten von M auf L gewechselt. Die Vorbaulänge variiert von 35 bis 40mm.



Ich habe beim L das Problem dass die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 125 mm gar nicht weit genug reingeht, damit ich den Sattel ganz runterkriegen würde. Die maximal ausgezogene Stellung ist OK für mich, 125 mm ist ja auch nicht so ein riesiger Verstellbereich. Ich habe am AM eine Moveloc 170 mm, die würde sich ebenfalls nicht ganz versenken lassen, schon gar nicht bei gekürztem Sitzrohr.
Das Problem scheint mir nicht so sehr der Knick im Sitzrohr zu sein, sondern eher die eingeschweisste Führung für die Stealth-Leitung, die ein weiteres Einführen verhindert.
Hat noch jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## 2o83 (28. März 2015)

Miserables Bild, geiles Rad.
Hab eine 420mm Reverb Stealth verbaut, passt ohne Probleme bei mir in den "L" Rahmen. 


 
Cheers!


----------



## Caese (28. März 2015)

Schlechte Bildquali? DAS kann ich noch schlechter 




aber auch ein schlechtes Bild vom Spitty ist besser als KEIN Bild vom Spitty


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2015)

Falls einer von euch Interesse an einem quasi neuen *FOX FLOAT X *fürs Rune hat, sagt Bescheid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (28. März 2015)

Kommt dann der Kirk?


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2015)

Das ist der Plan !


----------



## svenson69 (28. März 2015)




----------



## Jussi (29. März 2015)

Warum der wechsel? Nicht zufrieden mit dem Fox? Oder was erwartest du dir vom Kirk? 
Sven wie ist denn der Vergleich CC zum Kirk?


----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2015)

Bisher zufrieden mit dem Fox, kein Thema. Komplettes Fahrwerk von einem Hersteller fände ich halt gut.


----------



## Jussi (29. März 2015)

ok das kann man nachvollziehen


----------



## svenson69 (29. März 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Sven wie ist denn der Vergleich CC zum Kirk?


Ich bin in meinem ehemaligen DH-Bike einen Void gefahren und der war eine Macht.Deswegen wollte ich auch wieder zu Bos. Dazu noch die einfache Zugstufe( bin absolut kein Freund von getrennter Zugstufe ) und gegenüber dem CC 180g Gewichtsersparnis.
Aber ich muss dazu sagen,das der CC auch sehr gut seinen Dienst verrichtet hat,da wär vielleicht auch noch mehr rauszuholen,aber ich möchte nicht erst einen Einstellmaraton hinlegen müssen um auf ein Optimum zu kommen. Da ist das mit dem Bos schon recht einfacher

So nun zur Praxis:

Ich war am Freitag mal auf meinem Hometrail auf dem Königstuhl und hab ihn gleich mal ordentlich getestet, aber nur abwärts.
Viele lose Steine, große Wurzeln, verblockt und der ein oder andere Drop.
Habe ihn vorab so eingestellt wie von Bos empfohlen, die ersten Abfahrten damit waren schon recht vielversprechend.
Dann habe ich etwas mehr HSD und Zugstufe rein und das Teil lief noch besser.
Ich bereue nach den ersten paar Abfahrten nichts den Bos eingebaut zu haben. Das was ich mir vom Dämpfer versprochen habe wurde auch erfüllt
Mal schauen was die nächsten paar Abfahrten machen,aber ich bin überzeugt der Kirk wird mir noch jede Menge Spaß bereiten
Was sich zum CC unterscheidet, ist für mich das der Bos einfach irgendwie mehr pepp hat. Da ich es mit dem technischen Ausdrücken nicht so habe, ist das schwer zu erklären.
Bos passt von der Dämpfung einfach am besten unter meinen Hintern.

Pro für den Kirk
- Dämpfung
- Gewicht
- Einstellungfreundlicher
- einfache Zugstufe


----------



## grey (29. März 2015)

Ich hatte im Darkside ja einen CCDB-CS (XV), hab von der XV (+4 L-Spacer) auf eine "alte" normale/kleine Luftkammer umgerüstet +2L-Spacer, deutlich lebendiger und mehr pepp.
Federwegsausnutzung passt immernoch, hin und wieder bleiben sogar 1-2mm über. 
Soviel kann ich zmd. nach 2 längeren Hometrail-Ausfahrten sagen, Bikeparks sperren hier ja erst im Mai auf.

Wär vielleicht auch fürs Rune interessant..


----------



## pro-wheels (29. März 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich bin in meinem ehemaligen DH-Bike einen Void gefahren und der war eine Macht.Deswegen wollte ich auch wieder zu Bos. Dazu noch die einfache Zugstufe( bin absolut kein Freund von getrennter Zugstufe ) und gegenüber dem CC 180g Gewichtsersparnis.
> Aber ich muss dazu sagen,das der CC auch sehr gut seinen Dienst verrichtet hat,da wär vielleicht auch noch mehr rauszuholen,aber ich möchte nicht erst einen Einstellmaraton hinlegen müssen um auf ein Optimum zu kommen. Da ist das mit dem Bos schon recht einfacher
> 
> So nun zur Praxis:
> ...



Können wir bestätigen, der Bos passt sehr gut zum Rune, jedoch nicht besser als ein CC - die Dämpfer sind gleich auf.
Das große Plus ist jedoch wie schon genannt , wesentlich Einstellungfreundlicher


----------



## bobtailoner (30. März 2015)

egal... Passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (30. März 2015)

Was meinst Du mit "passt"? Farblich zur Mattoc? Oder eher allgemein?


----------



## bobtailoner (30. März 2015)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## tequesta (30. März 2015)

Dafür gibt es doch sicher einen semi-professionellen FarbauswahlUndSonstigeSorgen-Thread.


----------



## Pitchshifter (30. März 2015)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Fürs Rune wird der normale Monarch empfohlen, ohne Debon Air.


Gibt es dazu mehr Infos? Hab mir nämlich eine Debon Air Version gekauft und noch nicht eingebaut ...


----------



## everyday26 (31. März 2015)

Der Debon Air hat fürs Rune eine zu große Luftkammer, bringt also nicht die benötigte Progression. Man kann natürlich den Debon Air auch mit Volumenspacern auf die benötigte Größe reduzieren.


----------



## freetourer (31. März 2015)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Der Debon Air hat fürs Rune eine zu große Luftkammer, bringt also nicht die benötigte Progression. Man kann natürlich den Debon Air auch mit Volumenspacern auf die benötigte Größe reduzieren.



Wo Du schon mal hier bist. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Monarch Plus Debon Air im Prime aus?


----------



## everyday26 (31. März 2015)

Auch fürs Prime und Spitfire ist der normale Monarch+ besser geeignet.
Der Debon Air ist für Bikes mit anfänglich niedrigerem Hebelverhältnis geeignet, wie z.B. das Santa Nomad. Der Debon Air sorgt dabei für ein plüschigeres Gefühl am Federwegsbeginn und für einen etwas besseren Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich z.B. beim Nomad. Das Banshee KS System ist jedoch recht hoch vom anfänglichen Hebelverhältnis und sinkt gegen den mittleren Federwegsbereich immer weiter ab, bis es bei etwa 95mm wieder steigt. Somit passt der normale Monarch+ besser. Hier mal eine Grafik, die das Ganze sehr schön zeigt:


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2015)

Neues fürs Rune:


----------



## riotact (1. April 2015)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Auch fürs Prime und Spitfire ist der normale Monarch+ besser geeignet.
> Der Debon Air ist für Bikes mit anfänglich niedrigerem Hebelverhältnis geeignet, wie z.B. das Santa Nomad. Der Debon Air sorgt dabei für ein plüschigeres Gefühl am Federwegsbeginn und für einen etwas besseren Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich z.B. beim Nomad. Das Banshee KS System ist jedoch recht hoch vom anfänglichen Hebelverhältnis und sinkt gegen den mittleren Federwegsbereich immer weiter ab, bis es bei etwa 95mm wieder steigt. Somit passt der normale Monarch+ besser. Hier mal eine Grafik, die das Ganze sehr schön zeigt:




TOP-Info - Danke! Beantwortet indirekt auch genau meine Frage. Somit ist der gebrauchte Monarch+ für den ich mich testweise entschieden hab wohl die theoretisch eh bessere Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (1. April 2015)

Saint Top hab ich auch! 
Mal gespannt was du sagst, meine verhärtet hinten ein bisschen nach längerer abfahrt! Versuche es nochmal mit entlüften!


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2015)

Ist bisher nur provisorisch moniert. Muß auch noch gekürzt und entlüftet werden.
Dazu kommen noch Trickstuff Dächle Scheiben in 203 / 180mm und ein Matschi.


----------



## tor-bjoern (1. April 2015)

Bin zwar noch im Aufbau, aber die Kombination Saint und Dächle liegt auch schon hier


----------



## -MIK- (2. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Neues fürs Rune:



 Beste ever.... Fahre ich auch am Rune.


----------



## Jussi (2. April 2015)

Warum montiert ihr Dächle Scheiben? Sind die so top?
Gewicht zur Shimano ice tec ist fast identisch zudem sind Shimano schwimmend.
Die Dächle sehen ählich wie Formula Scheiben aus, mit denen hatte ich nur Probleme quitschen, verziehen usw...


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2015)

Ich will sie mal ausprobieren und setze auf die Trickstuff Qualität.
Shimanos gefallen mir halt gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (3. April 2015)

Hier mal eine Info von Keith zum Thema Rune + RockShox Monarch Debonair, vergleichend zum Santa Cruz Nomad, aus dem mtbr.com Banshee-Forum:

_"Just remember that there is more to a tune than the damping settings. The Nomad shock will likely have different internal volume spacers also for the shock to work well with it as the nomad has the opposite shape leverage curve to rune as seen in attached.

I personally believe that debonair shocks are primarily designed to improve performance of bikes like the nomad which have low initial leverage to help make them more supple at start of travel, and then compensate for the high leverage mid stroke to make the bike more supportive in this range. 
The rune is the opposite so will achieve the same sort of thing as a debonair shock on a nomad with a normal shock. Some may say this was a result of a better linkage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not to say a debonair shock will not work with our bikes, but swapping a tuned nomad shock onto a rune will likely feel a bit weird."_






Ist hoffentlich für den ein oder anderen interessant wenn man einen RS Monarch-Dämpfer im Rune fahren möchte.

Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest.


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2015)

Man sieht, das Nomad ist auf dem absteigenden Ast.


----------



## sirios (3. April 2015)

Wer braucht schon das Nomad wenn man dafür ein Rune und ein Spitfire haben kann ?!


----------



## mfux (3. April 2015)

Banshee Spitfire ED? Was ist das für ein Rad? Wird in der nächsten BIKE oder MB getestet.....


----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2015)

Electronic Defense ?


----------



## bobtailoner (4. April 2015)

kein Plan was ED heisst, aber es ist die Karre vom "Bommelmaster" in der Bike


----------



## mfux (4. April 2015)

Jo, coole Sache!


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2015)

Umbauten...

Matschi 14







Dächle 203 vorne







Dächle 180 hinten







Und mal Burgtecs montiert


----------



## iceis (5. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Umbauten...
> 
> Dächle 180 hinten



hinweis PM 180


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2015)

Das ist schon der richtige. Vorne IS->PM 203 ist IS->PM hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (5. April 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2015)

Ich schaue es mir nochmal an, danke !


----------



## bobtailoner (5. April 2015)

Da hast du den falschen Adapter dran geschraubt, würde ich auch sagen.

Und zu dem Spitfire ED aus der Bike muss ich mich selber auch nochmal korrigieren.
In der aktuellen Ausgabe ist wohl, wie gesagt, das Spitty vom "Bommelmaster" drin aber in der Vorschau zur kommenden Ausgabe steht dann nochmal Spitfire ED. Evtl als zusatz für einen Enduro Aufbau?!


----------



## sirios (5. April 2015)

ED steht vielleicht für Electric Drive ?


----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2015)

Hab's gecheckt, der Shimano 180er Adapter ist nochmal bissl anders.


----------



## Livanh (5. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> _"The rune is the opposite so will achieve the same sort of thing as a debonair shock on a nomad with a normal shock. Some may say this was a result of a better linkage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat er aber nett umschrieben, dass die Kennlinie vom Nomad nix taugt


----------



## Design-Rider (6. April 2015)

Sers Leute, 

Nach ausgiebigen Test Ride mit dem Tyee und dem Rune geht das Rune in Führung... aber ich muß sagen; das der Tiefe Schwerpunkt beim Tyee außerordentlich geil ist. Der Dämpfer wird beidseitig beim Tyee angesteuert fand ich nicht schlecht von der Perf. Zum Rune muss ich sagen; verdammt steifer Hinterbau  das rockt ich finde ihn auch sehr sensibel. 

Es is zwar kei leichte Entscheidung! Aber ich finde die Geo Verstellungsmögl. am Rune sehr Gelungen 

Ich werde nur auf RS setzen, da ich eben alles am liebsten selbst service. 

Jetzt an Euch mir wurde gesagt der Debon Air sei aufgrund seiner zu großen Kammer nix für die Rune Kinematik. Ich selbst dachte mir aber daß man mit den Spacern die gewünschte Kennlinie erzielen kann. Jemand hier der denn Monarch Plus 3 und den Debon Air im Rune hatte ? wäre über jedes Feedback erfreut


----------



## san_andreas (6. April 2015)

Ließ mal auf der letzten Seite, da schreibt Keith von Banshee genau das, nämlich dass die RS Dämpfer genau nicht für das Rune geeignet sind.

Und dass das Banshee einen Propain Hinterbau schlägt, ist wohl die leichteste Übung.


----------



## Design-Rider (6. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ließ mal auf der letzten Seite, da schreibt Keith von Banshee genau das, nämlich dass die RS Dämpfer genau nicht für das Rune geeignet sind.
> 
> Und dass das Banshee einen Propain Hinterbau schlägt, ist wohl die leichteste Übung.




Mein Englisch is grandios  Aber auf den Banshee eigenen Videos heizen die Jungs seltsamerweise auch RS Suspension


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. April 2015)

Die sind sicher angepasst auf die Rahmen, kannst du ja auch machen lassen.

Keith schreibt oben, dass die RS Dämpfer von der Charakteristik eher zu Bikes wie dem Nomad passen.


----------



## Design-Rider (6. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die sind sicher angepasst auf die Rahmen, kannst du ja auch machen lassen.
> 
> Keith schreibt oben, dass die RS Dämpfer von der Charakteristik eher zu
> Bikes wie dem Nomad passen.




Okay danke. Hatte eh vor Pike und Dämpfer von Fast tunen zu lassen. Denke dann wäre das ne Runde Sache


----------



## BrotherMo (6. April 2015)

Die Aussage von Keith bezog sich doch aber, so habe ich es verstanden, auf den Debon Air.

Irgendwo stand doch auch (glaube von Everyday26 gepostet) das der Monarch Plus sehr wohl zu den KSLink Hinterbauten passt. Halt NICHT der Debon Air.
Gefunden:


everyday26 schrieb:


> Fürs Rune wird der normale Monarch empfohlen, ohne Debon Air.
> .....


----------



## san_andreas (6. April 2015)

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen.

@Design-Rider : vergiß Fast und geh zu einem "richtigen" Tuner., z.B. MST Suspension. Mit Fast haben einige Ärger.


----------



## san_andreas (7. April 2015)

Falls einer von euch eine quasi neue SRAM XX1 GXP Kurbel mit Lager, Kettenblatt und Crankboots brauchen kann, bitte hier entlang.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/574903-sram-xx1-kurbel-wie-neu-mit-lager-kettenblatt-boots


----------



## NoStyle (7. April 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Hat er aber nett umschrieben, dass die Kennlinie vom Nomad nix taugt


Hmmm ... mein Post ist Keith´s Antwort auf jemanden, der einen Debon-Air aus einem Nomad (und dafür abgestimmt) ins Rune bauen möchte. Dazu eine eher allgemeine Meinung zu diesem Dämpfer und für welche Kinematiken er vermutlich gemacht ist. Dass die Kennlinie vom Nomad nix taugt hat er nicht gesagt ... ! 



BrotherMo schrieb:


> Die Aussage von Keith bezog sich doch aber, so habe ich es verstanden, auf den Debon Air. Irgendwo stand doch auch (glaube von Everyday26 gepostet) das der Monarch Plus sehr wohl zu den KSLink Hinterbauten passt. Halt NICHT der Debon Air.


Richtig! Es geht nicht um RockShox allgemein, sondern den Debon-Air. Der reguläre Monarch Plus passt sehr gut ins Rune oder auch Spitfire!



Design-Rider schrieb:


> ... mir wurde gesagt der Debon Air sei aufgrund seiner zu großen Kammer nix für die Rune Kinematik. Ich selbst dachte mir aber daß man mit den Spacern die gewünschte Kennlinie erzielen kann ...


Vermutlich geht das, aber warum unbedingt einen Debon-Air mit Spacern "vollpropfen" wenn der Monarch Plus in M/M oder L/M Tuning (je nach Vorliebe) gut passt? Das gleiche Problem haben die Leute doch oft auch mit dem CCDB-Air VX, während die reguläre CCDB-Air-Can offensichtlich deutlich leichter abzustimmen ist und keine "Spacer-Orgien" braucht ... ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (7. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch eine quasi neue SRAM XX1 GXP Kurbel mit Lager, Kettenblatt und Crankboots brauchen kann, bitte hier entlang.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/574903-sram-xx1-kurbel-wie-neu-mit-lager-kettenblatt-boots


 Was gibt's neues? Next SL?! 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Design-Rider (7. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm ... mein Post ist Keith´s Antwort auf jemanden, der einen Debon-Air aus einem Nomad (und dafür abgestimmt) ins Rune bauen möchte. Dazu eine eher allgemeine Meinung zu diesem Dämpfer und für welche Kinematiken er vermutlich gemacht ist. Dass die Kennlinie vom Nomad nix taugt hat er nicht gesagt ... !
> 
> 
> Richtig! Es geht nicht um RockShox allgemein, sondern den Debon-Air. Der reguläre Monarch Plus passt sehr gut ins Rune oder auch Spitfire!
> ...



Eben genau aus dem Grund wie du ihm umschreibst! wenn man mit einen der beiden Werks tunes nicht klar kommt oder er schlicht einfach nicht passt. 

Somit hat man ja beim Debon gezielt durch die Spacer Anpassungsvermögen. Und bist nicht an ein Werks Tune gebunden. Also soweit war das jetzt meine Ansicht. Ich bin aber Technisch und fachlich zu eng geschnürt was dieses Thema betrifft. Aber danke schon mal für die Antworten bzgl. der Thematik


----------



## Livanh (7. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hmmm ... mein Post ist Keith´s Antwort auf jemanden, der einen Debon-Air aus einem Nomad (und dafür abgestimmt) ins Rune bauen möchte. Dazu eine eher allgemeine Meinung zu diesem Dämpfer und für welche Kinematiken er vermutlich gemacht ist. Dass die Kennlinie vom Nomad nix taugt hat er nicht gesagt ... !


Stimmt, direkt gesagt hat ers nicht. Man kann sich allerdings schon fragen warum das Nomad ist wies ist, und dass Rune eben anders


----------



## NoStyle (7. April 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Stimmt, direkt gesagt hat ers nicht. Man kann sich allerdings schon fragen warum das Nomad ist wies ist, und dass Rune eben anders


Ich vermute mal das liegt eher generell an VPP vs. KS-Link - eben sehr unterschiedliche Kinematiken durch Lage der Hebel, Drehpunkte usw. ...



Design-Rider schrieb:


> Eben genau aus dem Grund wie du ihm umschreibst! wenn man mit einen der beiden Werks tunes nicht klar kommt oder er schlicht einfach nicht passt.
> Somit hat man ja beim Debon gezielt durch die Spacer Anpassungsvermögen. Und bist nicht an ein Werks Tune gebunden. Also soweit war das jetzt meine Ansicht. Ich bin aber Technisch und fachlich zu eng geschnürt was dieses Thema betrifft. Aber danke schon mal für die Antworten bzgl. der Thematik


Es scheint ja durchaus so dass der Devon-Air auch passen kann. Müsstest Du halt schauen ob Du selber mit Tuning hantierst oder Du ihn "professionell" abstimmen lassen musst. Immerhin gibt es jetzt eine genaue Grafik aus erster Hand ...


----------



## Livanh (7. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das liegt eher generell an VPP vs. KS-Link - eben sehr unterschiedliche Kinematiken durch Lage der Hebel, Drehpunkte usw. ...


Na beim V10 klappts ja auch. Ich find die Kennlinie vom Nomad einfach seltsam. Aber egal, gehöhrt eigtl nicht hier her.


----------



## NoStyle (7. April 2015)

Livanh schrieb:


> Na beim V10 klappts ja auch. Ich find die Kennlinie vom Nomad einfach seltsam. Aber egal, gehöhrt eigtl nicht hier her.


Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur die Intense-Umsetzung von VPP1 - und die war ... naja, lassen wir das ...
Ist es nicht eigentlich egal ob degressiv -> progressiv oder progressiv -> linear/degressiv, oder noch anders, solange der Hinterbau mit entsprechendem Dämpfer nach eigenem Geschmack abgestimmt werden kann?!? Ich kenne und bevorzuge halt eher die progressiveren Varianten, mit diesen kam ich immer gut klar ...


----------



## Design-Rider (7. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das liegt eher generell an VPP vs. KS-Link - eben sehr unterschiedliche Kinematiken durch Lage der Hebel, Drehpunkte usw. ...
> 
> 
> Es scheint ja durchaus so dass der Devon-Air auch passen kann. Müsstest Du halt schauen ob Du selber mit Tuning hantierst oder Du ihn "professionell" abstimmen lassen musst. Immerhin gibt es jetzt eine genaue Grafik aus erster Hand ...





NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das liegt eher generell an VPP vs. KS-Link - eben sehr unterschiedliche Kinematiken durch Lage der Hebel, Drehpunkte usw. ...
> 
> 
> Es scheint ja durchaus so dass der Devon-Air auch passen kann. Müsstest Du halt schauen ob Du selber mit Tuning hantierst oder Du ihn "professionell" abstimmen lassen musst. Immerhin gibt es jetzt eine genaue Grafik aus erster Hand ...



wenn die Grafiken frei gegeben werden  Dann geht mei RS suspension zum Mario MST. Das Problem man erreicht ihn sehr schlecht. Erfahrungs gemäß liefert er immer top Arbeit ab.


----------



## NoStyle (7. April 2015)

Design-Rider schrieb:


> wenn die Grafiken frei gegeben werden ...


Keith selbst hat sie letzte Woche auf mtbr.com gepostet. Die wirst Du jetzt wohl benutzen dürfen ...


----------



## Design-Rider (8. April 2015)

Wenn du mir bitte den Link kopieren würdest. Danke


----------



## NoStyle (8. April 2015)

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/banshee-rune-v2-build-thread-821649-96.html#post11875404
Die Grafik ist von dort, kannst Du also von der letzten Seite nehmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (8. April 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur die Intense-Umsetzung von VPP1 - und die war ... naja, lassen wir das ...
> Ist es nicht eigentlich egal ob degressiv -> progressiv oder progressiv -> linear/degressiv, oder noch anders, solange der Hinterbau mit entsprechendem Dämpfer nach eigenem Geschmack abgestimmt werden kann?!? Ich kenne und bevorzuge halt eher die progressiveren Varianten, mit diesen kam ich immer gut klar ...


Natürlich kann man viel mit den Setups heutzutage machen.
Nur ist das Nomad halt eher gegenläufig (imo!) zu dem was man eigentlich als Kennlinie für einen Luftdämpfer erwarten würde. Verschlimmert das (im Vergleich zu Stahlfeder) erhöhte Losbrechmoment am Anfang, zu wenig Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich und dann progressiv. Ich nehm an wenns schon zum Durchsacken neigt, macht die Progression am Ende wieder Sinn. Ergibt dann wohl das "viel Federweg" Gefühl.

Ich bin ganz bei dir bei progresssiveren Kennlinien! Nur kann man gerade die meisten VPP-Varianten nicht einfach progressiv oder degressiv bezeichnen, bzw man vereinfacht dann zu stark wenn man sich anhand der Kennlinien ein Bild über das Fahrverhalten machen will.


----------



## martin82 (9. April 2015)

auch ein bisschen gopro gewackel von madeira...
hier und da ein grünes Rune


----------



## mantra (9. April 2015)

neulich im Shuttle in Finale...


----------



## iceis (9. April 2015)

von links nach rechts L,M,L,M wenn ich richtig sehe^^


----------



## mantra (9. April 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> von links nach rechts L,M,L,M wenn ich richtig sehe^^


Ne, L,M,M,L aber das Rote ist ein Spitfire. Das Schwarze ist meines.

Interessant ist, dass bei den beiden L Runes ein deutlicher Unterschied am Sitzrohr Gusset besteht. Bei meinem passen gut 2 Finger durch Oberrohr und Gusset und bei dem grüne gerade so Einer.


----------



## iceis (10. April 2015)

ah ich hab nur auf die Verbindung Oberrohr - Sitzrohr geguckt, Rune gibts ja garnicht in dem Spitfire rot

Das wird der Stabilität wohl nix machen wenn nicht jedesmal 2 finger durchpassen^^
Die Pulverbeschichtung vom grünen wird was dazu beitragen das es enger is (dein schwarzer is ja eloxiert)


----------



## svenson69 (11. April 2015)

Ich denke ich bin fertig
Kritik und eventuelle Verbesserungsvörschläge nehm ich gerne an.Ich wüsste nämlich nichts mehr!!
Parkversion



Rahmen--------------Banshee Rune V.2 26 zoll 2014
Dämpfer--------------Bos Kirk Ki03
Gabel-----------------Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,ZTR Flow,Sapim CX-Ray
Bremse---------------Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk-----------Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger----------------Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz------------Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1070 11-23
Kette------------------.Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale----------------Cranfield Brothers Crampon Ulitimate
Lenker----------------Enve Dh Carbon 760mm
Vorbau----------------Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz-----------Cane Creek Angleset ZS44 oben/Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze----------Kcnc Pro Lite Scandium
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Procraft PRC Carbon
Griffe------------------Ergon GE1
Reifen----------------Schwalbe Magic Mary SG vertstar 2.35
Kettenführung-------77designz freesolo plus 34 Taco
Schläuche-----------Continental Mtb-light
Gewicht 13,89kg

Enduroversion



Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,Spank Spike 28 / Mavic 721
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1080 11-36
Sattelstütze----------Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Procraft PRC Carbon
Reifen----------------Continental baron BCC 2.3

Gewicht 13,59kg


----------



## mfux (11. April 2015)

Tubeless? Sattelstütze rot mach blau


----------



## Jussi (11. April 2015)

Fettes Gerät gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! 

Was hast mit deinem DB gemacht? 
Falls du ihn loswerden möchtest schreib mal ne PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (11. April 2015)

TOP Aufbau


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2015)

Vorerst letztes Upgrade:






Komplettbilder kommen die Tage.


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2015)

Vorerst fertig...






Rune V2, XL
Dämpfer: Fox FloatX
Gabel: BOS Deville 170
Steuersatz: Reset Flatstack
Vorbau: RaceFace Atlas 35
Lenker: Easton Havoc Carbon
Griffe: ODI Troy Lee Designs
Bremsen: Saint 2015
Scheiben: Trickstuff Dächle
Shifter: Sram XX1
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 985, 170
Kettenblatt: Wolftooth, 30t
Innenlager: Shimano XTR
Pedale: twenty6 ti
Kassette: Sram XX1
Schaltwerk: Sram XX1
Kette: Sram XX1
Laufräder: Roval Traverse SL tl
Reifen: Purgatory / Butcher
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Sattel: SLR custom
Schnellspanner: Tune Würger

Gewicht: 13,28 kg


----------



## gunznoc (12. April 2015)

Viel zu leicht 


Spaß  Sauberes Rad 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## -MIK- (13. April 2015)

Feines Rädchen !!


----------



## bobtailoner (13. April 2015)

Eine neue Kurbel inkl super Foto hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## victor_8298 (13. April 2015)

Hätte mal ne Frage zu absenkbaren Sattelstützen am Banshee Rune in L. Denkt ihr eine LEV Integra mit 150mm Verstellbereich würde bei mir an einem Rune in L passen? (bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm)


----------



## MalcolmX (13. April 2015)

sollte schon.
Bei 93cm Schrittlänge geht sich eine 200mm Movelock ganz locker aus... mit 2-3 cm Reserve...


----------



## trailterror (13. April 2015)

Müsste reichen, ja


----------



## R.C. (13. April 2015)

victor_8298 schrieb:


> Hätte mal ne Frage zu absenkbaren Sattelstützen am Banshee Rune in L. Denkt ihr eine LEV Integra mit 150mm Verstellbereich würde bei mir an einem Rune in L passen? (bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm)



Ich fahre mit einer Schrittlaenge von 83cm ein M mit 150er Stuetze, wobei die auch noch  4-5cm 'Luft' hat. Sollte sich also bei dir ausgehen.


----------



## Brainspiller (14. April 2015)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Hab gerade eben mal anstatt der 26er die 650b Ausfaller an's Rune geschraubt.
> Morgen mittag geht's Probe fahren. Mal sehen wie mir 1cm mehr Kettenstrebe taugt.
> Der kurze Rolltest vor dem Haus hat sich schon mal gut angefühlt.



Das Setup fahre ich immer noch so.
Ich bin von 26'' auf neutral nach 650b auf neutral geweschselt.
Räder sind immer noch 26''

Was mir auffällt:
Mein Hinterrad hat mehr Druck. Es bricht weniger aus.
In Kurven finde ich das Rad besser ausbalanciert.
Das Vorderrad kriegt bergauf mehr Druck.
Die Wendigkeit des Rades nimmt ab, aber das stört mich kaum.

Mir taugt es, ich lass das jetzt so.

Zu meinen Eckdaten:
Ich bin 187groß, L-Rahmen, 60er Vorbau.


----------



## MalcolmX (14. April 2015)

Bin ich auch schon gefahren... fühlt sich gut an, dieses Setup, allerdings nicht auf jedem Trail zwingend besser als die kurzen Streben...
Im Park auf glatten Strecken ist es teilweise lustiger zu fahren, wenn das Fahrwerk etwas mehr übersteuert, und man schön im Powerdrift um die Kurve shredden kann, im Steilen bergab ist auch der kürzere Hinterbau im Vorteil...


----------



## MK_79 (14. April 2015)

Mit neutral meint Ihr sicher die Einstellung in der Mitte, oder?
Bin zum Test mal in der hohen Position gefahren, aber  das hat mir gar nichts gefallen. Bergauf war das für mich gut, aber für alles andere fühlte es sich nicht gut an.

Frage an die, die ihr Rune auch für längere Touren nutzen:
Einstellung hoch oder Mitte.......oder gar tief?


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. April 2015)

26" und hoch. Denke mit 650b würde ich max Mitte fahren.

Edit: Mit 160mm Gabel.


----------



## gunznoc (14. April 2015)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Frage an die, die ihr Rune auch für längere Touren nutzen:
> Einstellung hoch oder Mitte.......oder gar tief?



Auf 50 km Touren mit 650b, 170er Fox Float auf tief kam ich gut zurecht.
Den flachen Lenkwinkel merkt man natürlich. Aber selbst zum längeren bergauf pedalieren komme ich mit dem Sitzwinkel gut hin.

Eventuell teste ich demnächst mal auf Touren die Gabel mit 160 mm und Ausfallenden auf Mittel.

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. April 2015)

Also ich wechsle bei meinem Rune häufiger mal hin und her. Gerade die Gabel von 170mm auf 160mm getravelt. Fahre in der tiefen Stellung im Park und der hohen Touren. An wirklich Steilen Rampen merkt man das ganze schon. Ich bilde mir auch ein mehr von oben zu treten, kann aber auch an minimal anderer Position auf dem Sattel liegen 



gunznoc schrieb:


> Eventuell teste ich demnächst mal auf Touren die Gabel mit 160 mm und Ausfallenden auf Mittel.
> Niklas



Ich finde es deutlich angenehmer. Kommt auch drauf an was man nachher runter fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (14. April 2015)

Edit


----------



## culoduro (14. April 2015)

Ich fahrs tief, mit 650B sowieso. Tretlager ist mit 160er Fox 36 (549 EBL) eh schon auf 360mm = grenzwertig hoch.
Mit 26" tief oder Mittel Stellung. Hoch taugt mir nicht...


----------



## MalcolmX (14. April 2015)

26", 170mm Lyrik-->letzten 2 Jahre tief, heuer mittel...


----------



## fabi.e (15. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,
gibts hier jemanden aus dem Raum OWL oder umliegend, der ein Rune in L oder XL fährt?
Würde gerne die beiden Größen Proberollen, da ich drüber nachdenke mir ein Rune aufzubauen.

Kann man im Rune nen Vivid Air Mid Tune fahren? 
Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## bobtailoner (15. April 2015)

Wenn du den Weg ins Ruhrgebiet findest, dann könnte ich dir XL zum testen anbieten


----------



## fabi.e (15. April 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wenn du den Weg ins Ruhrgebiet findest, dann könnte ich dir XL zum testen anbieten



Bin am Samstag in Dortmund in der Uni und hätte entweder vormittags oder nachmittags Zeit 
Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. April 2015)

Könnte dir eine L Testfahrt in 501xx anbieten. Bei Köln


----------



## bobtailoner (15. April 2015)

Bei mir ist es 459..
Samstag könnte ich hinbekommenfalls Interesse schreib mir ne pn


----------



## MK_79 (15. April 2015)

Ich bilde mir ein, in der hohen Stellung etwas effizienter beim Bergauffahren gewesen zu sein. 
Wippen habe ich nicht großartig, weder in der hohen noch in der mittleren Stellung.

Bergab finde ich die Mittlere Stellen aber um Welten besser. 
Bin eine zeitlang Mitte mit 170mm MZ gefahren und das war noch okay, aber auf Dauer nicht angenehm.
Jetzt ist wieder eine Lyrik U-Turn verbaut und das passt um Welten besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (19. April 2015)

Bevor ich meinen Banshee Rune V2 Large wegen wechsel auf Banshee Rune V2 XL zum Verkauf in den Bikemarkt stelle sag ich euch hier mal bescheid, also einfach anschreiben wer Interesse hat.


----------



## Kryten (23. April 2015)

jemand erfahrung mit dem CKDB inline im rune v2?


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2015)

Guck mal hier.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11362962/?s6

und hier inkl Setup

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/2015-banshee-rune-v2-w-inline


----------



## tequesta (23. April 2015)

Möchte jemand Fox Buchsen 40x8mm und 25.4x8mm (aus Rune/Spitfire) loswerden? Suche welche für meinen Ersatzdämpfer, gerne gebraucht. Bitte PN, danke!


----------



## Jussi (24. April 2015)

Muß jetzt gerade mal das Rune loben!
Gestern das erstemal im Park. Man geht das ab  das ein oder andere mal schön über die Landung gesegelt. 
War schon sehr oft da gewesen mit meinem Commencal V3 das ist schon ne andere Nummer.
Klar das Commencal bügelt mehr aber ob ich damit schneller bin wage ich zu bezweifeln. Will das mal ausprobieren demnächst evt mit Vid. 
Was für das Rune spricht ist auf jeden Fall das ich damit wieder hochfahren kann und bin somit nicht auf einen shuttle angwiesen!
Top Rad wie ich finde man kann es Bergab richtig stehen lassen und kommt bequem wieder Berghoch!


----------



## Design-Rider (25. April 2015)

Kann mir einer von Euch die Trettlager Höhen ( niedrig, mittel, hoch ) bei 27.5 nennen, wenn die 170er Fox 2015 verbaut ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (25. April 2015)

Bevor der L Rahmen wegen umstieg auf XL den Besitzer wechselt hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## MalcolmX (25. April 2015)

Mit 2° Angleset?


----------



## iceis (25. April 2015)

verbaut ist -1,5° workscomponents.
Würde ich evtl. gegen Aufpreis mitverkaufen


----------



## el Lingo (26. April 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Bevor der L Rahmen wegen umstieg auf XL den Besitzer wechselt hier mal ein Bild.


Wie groß bist Du und magst Du mir mal ein Angebot per PN senden?


----------



## Design-Rider (26. April 2015)

Noch mal ne Frage an die Rune XL Fahrer. Jemand aus dem Raum Nürnberger Land mit nen Xl und nen 35er oder 30er Vorbau untwerwegs? oder zufällig mal in Osternohe ? wäre ultra geil das mal Probe rollen zu dürfen


----------



## termaltake (27. April 2015)

JE 

Espero tallo y 35mm 190cm, rune in XL y me encanta : P


----------



## flouing (28. April 2015)

Servus,
Verkaufe WorksComponents 1.0 Degree EC44 - ZS56 Steuersatz zum ändern des Lenkwinkels aus meinem Rune
Der Zustand ist sehr gut und wenig gefahren max 300 km Touren.
40€
Vielleicht will ja jemand Experimentieren ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2015)

Design-Rider schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage an die Rune XL Fahrer. Jemand aus dem Raum Nürnberger Land mit nen Xl und nen 35er oder 30er Vorbau untwerwegs? oder zufällig mal in Osternohe ? wäre ultra geil das mal Probe rollen zu dürfen



In München.


----------



## Design-Rider (28. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In München.



Das klingt gut  is zwar auch nich um die Ecke :/ aber sollte drin sein. Bist du zufällig mal in Ingolstadt ? Fährst du 27.5 ?


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2015)

Ingolstadt: nein.
Momentan 26", demnächst 27,5".

Für die richtige Größe ist das aber egal, oder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Design-Rider (28. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ingolstadt: nein.
> Momentan 26", demnächst 27,5".
> 
> Für die richtige Größe ist das aber egal, oder.



Joaa, aber dann hätte ich gleich das Identische Feeling.... weil ich meins ja auch mit 27.5 aufbauen möchte. Wenn du magst, schick mir einfach mal deine Handy Nr. per PN denn über WA geht's einfacher....


----------



## culoduro (1. Mai 2015)

Liebe Rune Fahrer,
falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem guten Rahmen in Fluoro Grün, Grösse L, mit CCDB Air CS ist - ich verkaufe meinen. Anzeige findet Ihr in meinem Bikemarkt.
Sorry für OT und danke fürs Lesen!


----------



## Andreas.blub (1. Mai 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Liebe Rune Fahrer,
> falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem guten Rahmen in Fluoro Grün, Grösse L, mit CCDB Air CS ist - ich verkaufe meinen. Anzeige findet Ihr in meinem Bikemarkt.
> Sorry für OT und danke fürs Lesen!



Warum nur?


----------



## iceis (1. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Warum nur?



Zitat aus seiner Beschreibung im Bikemarkt
"Ich verkaufe das Rad wegen Umstieg auf einen grösseren Rahmen, nicht, weil mir irgendetwas an der Performance fehlt!"


----------



## culoduro (1. Mai 2015)

Danke @iceis


----------



## iceis (1. Mai 2015)

is ja nich so als würde ich dafür lange braucht haben ;-)


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage: Wie ändern sich die Winkel, wenn 27,5 Ausfallenden mit 26' Laufrädern gefahren werden? 
Radstand länger, Tretlager tiefer oder? Folglich könnte man doch vorne ne 170er Gabel fahren und in der High Einstellung einen steilen Sitzwinkel generieren und gleichzeitig flach bei Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel bleiben. Falsch oder richtig gedacht? 
Danke für Infos dazu!


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. Mai 2015)

Das Tretlager bleibt wo es ist. Durch die 650B Ausfallende wird nur der Radstand 1cm länger. Erst mit 650B Rädern kommt das Tretlager dann hoch.


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Mai 2015)

OK....folglich nur längerer Radstand und sonst alles gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (3. Mai 2015)

Das Rune lernt fliegen...


----------



## kopis (3. Mai 2015)

Wo ist das Fluggelände ;-)


----------



## sirios (3. Mai 2015)

Trailpark Mehring an der Mosel


----------



## Jussi (4. Mai 2015)

Ha! Will mich jetzt schon mal kurz bedanken bei jedem der "Gefällt mir" bei meinem Foto geklickt hat!  
Ist jetzt in den Vorschlägen zum FDT 
Und das bei der ersten Fotosession meiner Freundin!


----------



## tiger_powers (4. Mai 2015)

erste Ausfahrt heut und soweit...absolut begeistert


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Mai 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ha! Will mich jetzt schon mal kurz bedanken bei jedem der "Gefällt mir" bei meinem Foto geklickt hat!
> Ist jetzt in den Vorschlägen zum FDT
> Und das bei der ersten Fotosession meiner Freundin!



Sag mal: Rappelt es bei der Landung nicht ordentlich? Die scheint ja ziemlich flach zu sein. Wäre nichts für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (4. Mai 2015)

Schaut recht schnell und weit aus, das wird dann schon mit der Landung klappen.


----------



## exposure (5. Mai 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> erste Ausfahrt heut und soweit...absolut begeistert



Mal ein Banshee mit dem XFusion-Dämpfer, schön.
Frage mich, warum man den so selten sieht, gibts Probleme?


----------



## Jussi (5. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Sag mal: Rappelt es bei der Landung nicht ordentlich? Die scheint ja ziemlich flach zu sein. Wäre nichts für mich



Wenn du es nicht in die Landung schaffst is es schon flat, das merks du schon in Kopf und Nacken. Geht aber.
Hier noch ein Bild wo man die Landung erahnen kann.


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Mai 2015)

Ok da ist ne Landung. Ganz schön weites Gap. Ich würde das im Hintergrund nehmen


----------



## sirios (5. Mai 2015)

Also mir hat das im Hintergrund schon gereicht ! Aber ich werf doch beim nächsten Mal nen Blick auf dieses sogenannte _"Pimmelgap" _


----------



## Jussi (5. Mai 2015)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Mai 2015)

Schade. Von Köln aus ganze 180km. Da fahr ich lieber nach Stromberg ode WiBe


----------



## tiger_powers (5. Mai 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Mal ein Banshee mit dem XFusion-Dämpfer, schön.
> Frage mich, warum man den so selten sieht, gibts Probleme?



Ich wollte mir auch erst den cc holen, ging budget technisch jedoch nicht aus.
Und ich muss sagen ich bereues kein Stück ich bin wirklich begeistert. 
Am Samstag gehts in die Alpen mal sehn wies da wird, aber bis jetzt top !


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2015)

650b Teaser


----------



## HansDampf89 (9. Mai 2015)

Gibt es in der Pfalz jemand der ein Rune in L oder XL fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (10. Mai 2015)

Am Freitag mit dem Rune (Xfusion) auf dem Trail unterwegs gewesen.
Einwandfrei, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Von technischen Passagen über Wurzelfelder kleine Drops und Flow war alles dabei.
Top !


----------



## Alex_Velo (12. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen standard die bremsaufnahme hat?
IS ist klar, nur für welche scheibengröße?
danke!


----------



## nollak (12. Mai 2015)

Du kaufst nen IS-PM Adapter passend für deine Scheibengröße, achte nur darauf das die Größe für hinten auch angegeben ist. In der Regel ist ein IS-PM Front 160mm Adapter für 140mm hinten.


----------



## Alex_Velo (12. Mai 2015)

ok danke!
also brauch ich für 180mm hinten einen IS-PM 200 VR?!

also ist die aufnahme am rune IS für 140?


----------



## nollak (12. Mai 2015)

Schau einfach nach nem R IS-PM 180er Adapter, gibts z.B. von Shimano.


----------



## Alex_Velo (12. Mai 2015)

super danke!
hab grad einen avid is-pm +40mm bestellt!


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2015)

TheGambler88 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welchen standard die bremsaufnahme hat?
> IS ist klar, nur für welche scheibengröße?
> danke!


IS-2000 ist immer für 160mm Discs! Aber Du brauchst eh einen IS->PM Adapter passend zu der gewünschten Scheibengröße, egal ob 160, 180 oder 200 Disc ...


----------



## Alex_Velo (12. Mai 2015)

meines wissens nach ist der scheibendurchmesser vom rahmen abhängig und der standard sagt nur etwas über den montagestandard aus!

darum auch meine frage nach 140mm aufnahme weil ich im netz sonst nichts entdeckt hab!


----------



## termaltake (12. Mai 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Gibt es in der Pfalz jemand der ein Rune in L oder XL fährt?



Ich XL - 191cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Mai 2015)

Super. Wo wohnst du?  Gäbe es die Möglichkeit mal probe zu sitzen?


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2015)

TheGambler88 schrieb:


> meines wissens nach ist der scheibendurchmesser vom rahmen abhängig und der standard sagt nur etwas über den montagestandard aus!
> 
> darum auch meine frage nach 140mm aufnahme weil ich im netz sonst nichts entdeckt hab!


Bei IS-2000 kannst Du eine IS Scheibenbremse direkt ohne Adapter montieren und eine 160mm Disc fahren. So war es an allen meinen Rahmen und Gabeln mit IS-2000 Bremsaufnahme und IS-2000 Bremsen und so ist es auch bei allen Banshee-Rahmen. Vergleichbar mit PM, wo eine PM Scheibenbremse ohne Adapter mit 160mm Disc gefahren werden kann. Oft ist aber schon PM-180 verbaut, d.h. es kann eine 180mm Disc ohne Adapter gefahren werden. Im Montagestandard ist auch eine Scheibengröße vorgegeben. Im Fall von IS-2000 dann 160mm. Die 140mm IS Bremsen waren am Bremssatten entsprechend angepasst und wurden ebenfalls direkt montiert. Meistens waren die IS Bremsen aber für 160mm Direktmontage.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Mai 2015)

die IS Bremsen für 160mm Scheibe hinten hatten aber extralange Arme am Bremssattel... wenn vorne/hinten identisch war, war es 140/160...

egal für heutzutage, da es IS Bremssättel ohnehin kaum mehr gibt...


----------



## Alex_Velo (12. Mai 2015)

also passt ein adapter IS-PM 180 HR/IS-PM 200 VR mit einer shimano xt pm180 aufs rune v2?!


----------



## nollak (12. Mai 2015)

Würde ich mal so behaupten.


----------



## tiger_powers (12. Mai 2015)

klingt vernünftig.
Fahre den Hope mit ner e4 is auf pm v200/h180 da funtzts auf jeden Fall mit 180mm hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (12. Mai 2015)

eine XT PM180 gibt's nicht... PM ist PM, da gibt's (im Gegensatz zu IS) keine unterschiedlichen Abstände am Bremssattel. Muss daher passen...
Vorsicht noch mit den Ausfallern - bei den älteren 142mm Ausfallenden braucht es noch 3.5mm Beilagscheiben/Spacer beim Adapter


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2015)

TheGambler88 schrieb:


> also passt ein adapter IS-PM 180 HR/IS-PM 200 VR mit einer shimano xt pm180 aufs rune v2?!


Für´s Hinterrad sollte das genau so passen. Ich frage mich nur ob Du tatsächlich auch an der Gabel IS hast? Ist da nicht schon PM ... ?


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Mai 2015)

ich glaub er meinte damit ein und denselben Adapter... der wäre ja vorne dann für eine 200er Scheibe...
Hab auch schon lange keine IS Gabel gesehen - warum eigentlich?


----------



## NoStyle (12. Mai 2015)

Ich auch nicht. Das: _"... IS-PM 200 VR ..."_ irritierte mich nur und ist vielleicht ein Versehen vom Poster ...


----------



## tiger_powers (12. Mai 2015)

ich wollte keine Verwirrung stiften , hab ich wohl falsch verstanden.
Jedenfalls ists dieser hier den ich meinte 
http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...GM9MiZibG93b3V0PTAmc3o9MiZzcD0zMQ==&pnr=25706

Artikel: HBMBN


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2015)

650b ferdsch !


----------



## srsly (12. Mai 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Bei IS-2000 kannst Du eine IS Scheibenbremse direkt ohne Adapter montieren und eine 160mm Disc fahren. So war es an allen meinen Rahmen und Gabeln mit IS-2000 Bremsaufnahme und IS-2000 Bremsen und so ist es auch bei allen Banshee-Rahmen. Vergleichbar mit PM, wo eine PM Scheibenbremse ohne Adapter mit 160mm Disc gefahren werden kann. Oft ist aber schon PM-180 verbaut, d.h. es kann eine 180mm Disc ohne Adapter gefahren werden. Im Montagestandard ist auch eine Scheibengröße vorgegeben. Im Fall von IS-2000 dann 160mm. Die 140mm IS Bremsen waren am Bremssatten entsprechend angepasst und wurden ebenfalls direkt montiert. Meistens waren die IS Bremsen aber für 160mm Direktmontage.



Stimmt leider nicht ganz. Die 160mm gingen nur dann hinten, wenn eben bei einer die IS-Bremse die Arme länger waren. Die gleiche Bremse für vorne und hinten resultierte normalerweise in einer 160mm Bremsscheibe vorne und einer 140mm Scheibe hinten.

Beim IS2000 Standard ist genau vorgegeben, wie weit von der Achse die Befestigungslöcher weg sind:
 
Kürzere oder längere Abstände gab es nicht, sonst ist es kein IS2000. 

Weshalb der Hope-Adapter "B" eben auch vorne für 203mm und hinten für 183mm ist.

Der Adapter "A" ist sogar für 140mm hinten. Wäre der Standard von Haus aus 160mm, dann ginge das gar nicht. Darum haben ja die meisten Adapter auch beide Grössenangaben aufgedruckt (Magura z.B.) oder verkaufen den gleichen Adapter mit zwei verschiedenen Aufdrucken (Shimano)

Und bei meinem Rune ist definitiv der Adapter "B" verbaut mit einer 183mm Scheibe.


----------



## Alex_Velo (12. Mai 2015)

danke für die zahlreichen infos!
bei der xt bremse meinte ich pm für den sattelstandard und die 180 für die gefahrene scheibe!

ich denke der bestellte adapter wird passen nach dem was ich hier so raus lese!


----------



## martin82 (12. Mai 2015)

@san_andreas bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht. Bisher wurde hier ja noch nicht viel von Umsteigern 26 vs 650b im Rune geschrieben.
Ausserdem noch meine Frage an alle Float-X Fahrer. Habt ihr Volumen Spacer verbaut, wenn ja welche Grösse?
Im Vergleich zu meiner Lyrik Coil geht der Float schon recht durch den Federweg, schlägt aber nie (hart) durch. Denke ich werde mal einen Spacer versuchen...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Mai 2015)

@martin82 : ich hab heute auf einer unbedeutenden 15 Min Fahrt schon einen Unterschied gemerkt, vorallem den, dass die Laufräder 260g und die Reifen fast 450g mehr wiegen.
Da werde ich schnell für leichtere Reifen sorgen, um da max. auf 300g Differenz insgesamt zu den 26" zu kommen.
Für'n Park kann ich ja die schweren drauf machen.

Wegen der Spacer:
Vielleicht können wir eine Packung teilen, die sind arschteuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (12. Mai 2015)

Beim Kollege ham wir den 2 kleinsten genommen. Er hat ca. 80kg trocken. Evtl nen Ticken weniger?!

SAG knapp unter 30%. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich seitdem an der Durchschlaggrenz. O-Ring bleibt recht konstant auf der Kolbenstange. Er bemängelt nun aber, dass der Hinterbau "bockiger" wäre....

Der Preis für das Set lag glaub um die 40€?!


----------



## culoduro (13. Mai 2015)

@san_andreas 
bin auch gespannt, was Du berichtest. Ich bins Rune in 650B für die letzten Monate gefahren, auch mal ein paar Tage Ballern in Finale. Dann hatte sich auch ein Kollege mal draufgehockt, der ein Tyee fährt (und ich auf seinen DHler). Dem gefiel's auch sehr gut, aber "man sitzt hoch, auf dem bike" meinte her. Das finde ich eben auch immer wieder. 
Dann habe ich es nochmal auf 26" umgebaut, und da gefällt es mir deutlich besser, wendiger, intuitiver zu fahren.
Mir gefällt 650B sehr gut, ich merk auch einen deutlichen Unterschied. Hauptnachteil ist in sehr engen, steilen Kehren, da sind die 26" meiner Ansicht nach deutlich leichter zu handeln.
Fazit für mich: 650B an sich ist gut, das Rune ist aber das bessere 26" bike, zumindest bis die Geo auch für 650B angeglichen wird. Tretlager war bei mir 355mm in der tiefsten FlipChip Stellung und mit der Fox 36 (549 A to C). Das merkt man/ ich.


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Mai 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> @san_andreas
> bin auch gespannt, was Du berichtest. Ich bins Rune in 650B für die letzten Monate gefahren, auch mal ein paar Tage Ballern in Finale. Dann hatte sich auch ein Kollege mal draufgehockt, der ein Tyee fährt (und ich auf seinen DHler). Dem gefiel's auch sehr gut, aber "man sitzt hoch, auf dem bike" meinte her. Das finde ich eben auch immer wieder.
> Dann habe ich es nochmal auf 26" umgebaut, und da gefällt es mir deutlich besser, wendiger, intuitiver zu fahren.
> Mir gefällt 650B sehr gut, ich merk auch einen deutlichen Unterschied. Hauptnachteil ist in sehr engen, steilen Kehren, da sind die 26" meiner Ansicht nach deutlich leichter zu handeln.
> Fazit für mich: 650B an sich ist gut, das Rune ist aber das bessere 26" bike, zumindest bis die Geo auch für 650B angeglichen wird. Tretlager war bei mir 355mm in der tiefsten FlipChip Stellung und mit der Fox 36 (549 A to C). Das merkt man/ ich.


Das klingt ziemlich genau nach dem Fahrerlebnis, das ich mir vom 650B Rune erwartet habe...


----------



## berkel (13. Mai 2015)

Ein Bike das auf 26" ausgelegt ist wird eben mit 650B vermurkst. Dann schon eher umgekehrt. Ein Freund fährt sein Transition Patrol noch mit seinem alten 26" Laufradsatz, das ist schon geil mit dem tiefen Tretlager und hat sogar am Gardasee in verblockten Passagen passabel funktioniert (muss man halt mit Aufsetzern aufpassen).
Ich hatte bei meinem Darkside auch schon überlegt auf 650B umzurüsten da ich sonst 29" fahre, aber irgendwie passt das geomäßig nicht so richtig, da müsste man auch die Gabel runter traveln.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

Achso, ein 27,5" Rahmen wie das Patrol wird nicht vermurkst, wenn man 26" reinbaut. Aber andersrum schon ?
Wobei ich "vermurkst" für stark übertrieben halte. Im Vergleich zum Nomad, quasi dem Rune-Geometrie-Nachbau, hat das Rune das Tretlager gerade mal 10mm höher.


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Mai 2015)

10mm am Tretlager ist eine ganze Welt...


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

Da hast du auch recht.
Ich werd's einfach erstmal fahren, umgebaut ist es ja wieder schnell.


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Mai 2015)

das ist ja das gute daran...  Laufräder sind, trotz aller Aufregung, ja nur ein kleines Puzzleteil


----------



## berkel (13. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Achso, ein 27,5" Rahmen wie das Patrol wird nicht vermurkst, wenn man 26" reinbaut. Aber andersrum schon ?


Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass das auch nicht optimal ist. Mir ist jedenfalls ein zu tiefes Tretlager lieber als ein zu hohes. Aber das sieht auch jeder anders, ich kenne einige die sich über die tiefen Tretlager bei vielen aktuellen Bikes aufregen weil man ständig mit den Pedalen aufsetzen würde. Ich bin das Rune (26") auch schon gefahren und ich würde es nicht höher haben wollen.

PS:
Testfahrt v10 vs. Gambler: das v10 fuhr sich eigentlich schöner, neutraler, aber im direkten Vergleich ist mir das höhere Tretlager negativ aufgefallen.
LV 301 mit 29" vorn, 27,5" hinten: fuhr sich eigentlich gut, aber das Tretlager war mir im Vergleich zu meinem Prime zu hoch. Eigentlich finde ich das Scaled Sizing interessant, aber einfach andere Räder einbauen funktioniert mMn nicht richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

Jeder muß halt das finden, was ihm liegt. Wie du schreibst, ist vielen ein 340er Tretlager gar nicht angenehm. Vergleicht man verschiedene 650B Bikes, liegt das Rune tretlagertechnisch genau mittendrin.
Falls mal die Geo noch angepasst wird, ist dann alles wieder im Rune-Lot (also extrem niedrieges Tretlager).


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Mai 2015)

Das Spitfire hat hald von Haus aus nochmal 10mm weniger als das Rune... je tiefer das Tretlager, desto schwieriger kriegt man das Bike hald auch in den Manual...

mich begeistert das Darkside mit 26" Laufrädern ziemlich, und da liegt das Tretlager auf 340 oder 345mm in der flachsten Stellung, bei 180/200mm Federweg und viel SAG... für mich persönlich fühlt sich das top an, ich würde gerne mal ein 330mm Tretlager am Enduro probieren, ich hab selten gröbere Probleme mit aufsetzen... allerdings wäre ein robuster Bashguard dann sicher Pflicht...


----------



## martin82 (13. Mai 2015)

Interessante Diskussion. Klingt nicht uninteressant mal 650b im Rune auszuprobieren. Bei verblockten alpinen Trails ist das Tretlager manchmal schon ein bisschen tief. Ich schaffe es auch mit 28T und Ausfallenden in Mittelstellung immer wieder mal aufzusetzen (mit dem Kettenblatt/Bash beim runterfahren). Sonst finde ich das tiefe Tretlager angenehm.
Sind mal andere Ausfallenden geplant? Wollte hier nicht mal ein paar Leute selbst welche basteln?

@San-Andreas: Wäre dabei beim Spacer teilen, sind ja glaub ich 4 dabei...


----------



## tiger_powers (13. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre die Flipchips jetzt mittig (davor low), war für mich (pers. Meinung) etwas zu tief und flach vorallem in technischen, stufigen Teilen bergauf wie auch bergab. 
Hatte davor das 2015er Tyee ausprobiert und bin mit dem Rune glücklicher .
Einen Durchschlag hatte ich mit dem Xfusion noch nicht, obwohl ich egal was ich fahr beinahe immer den ganzen Federweg (bis auf ca. 4mm) ausnutze


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Mai 2015)

Servus,
hier mal ein kleines Video von gestern.
Meiner Meinung nach eine artgerechte Verwendung des Rune


----------



## ooib (15. Mai 2015)

Ist schon krass für wie viele unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke das Bike gebraucht wird  Hier sehr technisch, da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man auch ein völlig anderes Setup fahren sollte (Fahrwerk,Flipchips und Radgrösse etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage, bin gerade dabei die Lager im Rahmen zu tauschen. Bis auf eine Achse sind alle Achsen im Lager festgegammelt. Ich habe schon versucht, die Achse auf dem Schraubstock liegend aus dem Lager zu treiben, keine Chance. 

Neue sind schon bestellt (komking sei Dank) aber dennoch, hat das schon wer erlebt? 

Was echt komisch ist, der Bock wurde Anfang letzten Jahres bis August bewegt und stand dann den kompletten Winter, sprich die richtige Mockezeit hat das Bike gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Mai 2015)

Die Ursache des Vestgammelns liegt wohl im sogenannten Passungsrost. Verursacht durch kleinste Relativbewegungen des Lagerrings auf der Achse.
Idee, wenn Kriechöle etc. nix gebracht haben: Cola drüber 
Cola + Aluminium wirkt rostlösend. Das Aluminium wirds dabei aber leicht angegriffen, also nicht ne Ewigkeit einwirken lassen.

Keine Ahnung ob das auch bei "Passungsrost" funktioniert, nur ne spontane Idee


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Mai 2015)

Heute in Winterberg noch zwei andere Runes getroffen. Sie verbreiten sich


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Mai 2015)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Frage, bin gerade dabei die Lager im Rahmen zu tauschen. Bis auf eine Achse sind alle Achsen im Lager festgegammelt. Ich habe schon versucht, die Achse auf dem Schraubstock liegend aus dem Lager zu treiben, keine Chance.
> 
> ...



Das heißt du hast nach einer Saison die Lager gewechselt? Ich hab heute vom oberen Link die Achse etwas festziehen müssen, weil ich das Gefühl von Spiel hatte. Kann das sein? Sollte man jeder Saison die Lager wechseln?


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2015)

Ja, habe die Lager nach einer Saison getauscht weil eines knackte. So sehen die Lagersitze aus:








Und wie gesagt, im Winter stand das Bike. Allerdings hält mich Regen nie vom Fahren ab.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Mai 2015)

Noch eine Frage, ich Troll habe nicht aufgepasst, kann mir kurz wer sagen, ob der untere Link so montiert wird wie ich Anzeige?





Sprich RS auf der linken Seite? 

Und um das nachzureichen: die Lager sind wegen Dreck auf der Achse angegammelt. Eine habe ich mit sanfter Gewalt hinaus bekommen.


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Mai 2015)

Ja, so herum ist richtig


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Mai 2015)

Hmm mein Hinterbau läuft trotz wintereinsatz noch ohne knacken.


----------



## srsly (15. Mai 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Heute in Winterberg noch zwei andere Runes getroffen. Sie verbreiten sich


So was zerschrammtes orangenes war auch da. Und mein Rune ist auch zerschrammt ... und orange  Bin morgen auch nochmal dort ^^


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. Mai 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Die Ursache des Vestgammelns liegt wohl im sogenannten Passungsrost. Verursacht durch kleinste Relativbewegungen des Lagerrings auf der Achse.
> Idee, wenn Kriechöle etc. nix gebracht haben: Cola drüber
> Cola + Aluminium wirkt rostlösend. Das Aluminium wirds dabei aber leicht angegriffen, also nicht ne Ewigkeit einwirken lassen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das auch bei "Passungsrost" funktioniert, nur ne spontane Idee



Cola ist das totale Allheilmittel. Habe bei der Maico 400 MC von meinem Pa das ganze Getriebe mit Cola nach 15 Jahren Standzeit wieder gelöst, unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Mai 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> So was zerschrammtes orangenes war auch da. Und mein Rune ist auch zerschrammt ... und orange  Bin morgen auch nochmal dort ^^



Ich war in Raw unterwegs und ein schwarzes war auch da.
Dann hab ich dich gesehen


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2015)

Für nullstein extra dreckig gemacht ! 
650b läuft ganz gut.


----------



## reflux (28. Mai 2015)

hier gibt es ja ein paar leute, die das rune mit 180mm vorne fahren
wie sind da denn die allgemein erfahrungen...lohnt sich das, macht das noch sinn-will weitehin bergauf fahren
oder verhunze ich mir damit die geometrie


----------



## svenson69 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre eine 180er Fox.Die baut z.B genauso hoch wie eine 170er Lyrik ( Fox 556mm / Lyrik 555mm ) und die 160 Pike hat ja auch nut 1cm weniger ( 545mm )
Ich denk nicht das es soviel ausmacht.Aber zum bergauf fahren kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen,denn ich fahr nur bergab
und da gefällt mir die 180er Fox besser wie eine 160mm Deville,die ich vorher im Rahmen hatte.


----------



## Jussi (28. Mai 2015)

Rune Update 1.0

Neu sind
-Sattel Sixpack Skywalker
-Griffe Ergon
-kleine Luftkammer CCDB
-Gabel Decals (kommen aber wieder ab Farbe passt nicht zu 100%)

Hier noch ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht vom DB mit kleiner Luftkammer.
Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum Banshee das Rune mit der großen Luftkammer ausliefert. Ich bin jetzt kein Schwergewischt (ca. 78kg Fahrfertig), trotzdem schlug der Dämpfer mit der großen Luftkammer immer durch. Also Spacer rein, hatte am Ende alle drin plus einen selbstgebauten. Trotzdem war mir der Dämpfer nicht Progressiv genug. Ok, neuer DB her zum testen Ergebniss das gleiche.
Seit gestern hab ich die kleine Luftkammer, habe mal zwei große Spacer eingebaut. Einer wird wohl getauscht gegen einen oder zwei kleine.
Das Fahrgefühl ist für mich richtig ausgewogen. Das Rad sackt in Kurven viel weniger ein, was in Verbindung mit der Fox super funktioniert.
Das Rad hat viel mehr Pop und ist viel lebendiger. Ich fahre jetzt viel mehr über´s Vorderrad wo ich jetzt auch richtig Druck aufbauen kann und somit den Eindruck habe schneller zu sein. Banshee hat mit der großen Luftkammer das Rad "entschärft" jetzt mit der kleinen ist es eine Rakete!


----------



## tor-bjoern (28. Mai 2015)

Klingt interessant - wo hast du die kleine Luftkammer bekommen?


----------



## Jussi (28. Mai 2015)

Hier aus dem Bikemarkt. 
Bei google findet man immer nur die XV vielleicht mal anfragen bei Cosmic oder Flatout


----------



## sirios (28. Mai 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Rune Update 1.0
> 
> Neu sind
> -Sattel Sixpack Skywalker
> ...


Kannst du mal kurz was zu Deinem Setup vom Dämpfer sagen?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


>



Sehr geiles Rad ! Technisch wie optisch.

Die original Fox Retro Decals fände ich passender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (28. Mai 2015)

Das habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf in noch am testen mit der kleinen Luftkammer.
Ist aber schnell, schneller als vorher.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2015)

Was mich interessieren würde: was habt ihr bei 650b für Tretlagerhöhen im unbelasteten Zustand ?


----------



## Jussi (28. Mai 2015)

Danke !
Ja die Decals passen nicht.
Die originalen waren besser, fahre demnächst noch zum Folienmann mal schauen ob der was in ählichem orange hat.


----------



## Design-Rider (28. Mai 2015)

Da wird sich bald ein oranges dazu gesellen. Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis der Hobel steht! aber die Wartezeiten beim Felix Wolf sind momentan leider zu lang für mich. So hab ich den Auftrag anderweitig vergeben. Dazu muß ich sagen, der Preis ist wesentlich besser  des neon orange kommt in live viel geiler. Was die Luftkammer vom ccdb angeht is schon verrückt!  Aber ich denke Banshee liefert bewusst diese aus um jeden damit glücklich machen zu können  Progressiver geht immer. Aber @Jussi  bei dir hört sich das nicht gesund an ^^ vielleicht liegt nen defekt vor ?


----------



## culoduro (28. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: was habt ihr bei 650b für Tretlagerhöhen im unbelasteten Zustand ?



 meine stehen glaub schon im thread weiter oben...
Sollten so 355mm in low/slack setting mit der 160er Fox 36 27.5" sein. Mit 549 Einbauhöhe. Mit der 26" 170mm Deville, dieselbe die Du auch hast, waren es glaube ich 358 oder 360mm.
Wieso, was bekommst Du raus?

@Jussi 
mir hatte Gino von Flatout beim Service tatsächlich die normale inner air chamber empfohlen (anstelle der high flow, die verbaut ist). Aus demselben Grund. Bist wohl nicht allein...


----------



## R.C. (29. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: was habt ihr bei 650b für Tretlagerhöhen im unbelasteten Zustand ?



Ich hab etwa 35cm gehabt (mit einer 150er Mattoc).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> meine stehen glaub schon im thread weiter oben...
> Sollten so 355mm in low/slack setting mit der 160er Fox 36 27.5" sein. Mit 549 Einbauhöhe. Mit der 26" 170mm Deville, dieselbe die Du auch hast, waren es glaube ich 358 oder 360mm.
> Wieso, was bekommst Du raus?



Gut geschätzt ! Habe 357mm mit 650B und Specialized Butcher/Purgatory....dann paßt das ja.


----------



## Piffpoff (29. Mai 2015)

reflux schrieb:


> hier gibt es ja ein paar leute, die das rune mit 180mm vorne fahren
> wie sind da denn die allgemein erfahrungen...lohnt sich das, macht das noch sinn-will weitehin bergauf fahren
> oder verhunze ich mir damit die geometrie



Hey,

fahre vorne ne 180er Totem (565mm Crown to Axle). Mittlere Einstellung der Ausfallenden. Habe keinerlei Probleme damit bergauf. Fährt sich wie eine Eins


----------



## svenson69 (29. Mai 2015)

Piffpoff schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> fahre vorne ne 180er Totem (565mm Crown to Axle). Mittlere Einstellung der Ausfallenden. Habe keinerlei Probleme damit bergauf. Fährt sich wie eine Eins


Mach mal bitte ein Bild von,das würd mich mal intressieren wie die sich in dem Rune macht


----------



## nullstein (29. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die Ausführungen von @Jussi sehr interessant. Ich fahre das Rune mit dem CCDB Air und der XV Kammer. So wie Gott mich schuf bringe ich ca 78kg auf die Waage. Ob ich Spacer in der Luftkammer habe, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Es waren auf jeden Fall mehrere Spacer im Lieferumfang enthalten. Ich habe aber keine verbaut, da mir der Rune Hinterbau out of the box so dermaßen gut gefallen hat. Kein Durchrauschen, Wegsacken oder Durchschlagen. Alles was ich bei meinen vorigen Rahmen (Speci Enduro, Commencal Meta AM V3) so bemängelt habe, tritt beim Rune nicht auf. Ok...so richtig ernsthaft war ich mit dem Rune bisher nicht unterwegs. Lediglich Saalbach und St Andreasberg. Dennoch überzeugt mich der Hinterbau in Kombination mit dem CCDB Air XV bisher voll und ganz.
Aber in 4 Wochen geht es ja nach Whistler  
Gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass mein Eindruck sich ändern wird.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2015)

Whistler.........Gratulation ! Neid !


----------



## Jussi (29. Mai 2015)

Ja Neid !
Dann hoffen wir mal auf Bilder.

@Design-Rider ich dachte auch, ok Dämpfer defekt, hab mir extra noch einen besorgt mit frischem Service von Flatout. 
Aber auch das gleiche, einzig der CS funktioniert bei der Druckstufe besser.
@nullstein in der Regel sollte beim Rune mit DB ein L-Spacer verbaut sein. Sofern du den Rahmen mit Dämpfer zusammen gekauft hast.
Warum der bei dir nicht durchschlägt oder du noch Dämpferhub über hast kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Der O-Ring geht aber beim DB nicht bis ganz oben hin. Ende Dämpferhub hat der O-Ring noch 2-3mm Platz.
Dies war bei mir schon bei relativ harmlosen Strecken der Fall. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Bikeparkt und schön geshapten Kickern ect... da hatte ich auch öfters Luft nach oben. 
Irgendwer hat auch mal geschrieben das Banshee ab 100kg die kleine Luftkammer empfiehlt. 
Wenn´s nach Whistler geht nimm die Spacer mal liebr mit  m


----------



## reflux (29. Mai 2015)

hat zufällig jemand ein banshee rune in XL zu verkaufen  ?


----------



## grey (29. Mai 2015)

komisch, mein Ringerl geht beim ccdb cs (222/70 allerdings) definitiv bis ans ende, ganz ohne spürbaren Durchschlag einfach im normalen  Fahrbetrieb.


----------



## Jussi (29. Mai 2015)

Durchschlag habe ich bis jetzt auch erst ein, zweimal gemerkt aber da war immer ein bisschen Luft.
Ich hatte auch das Gefühl als rauscht der Dämpfer durch den Federweg. 
Er ist auf jeden Fall jetzt um einiges progressiver. Besser!


----------



## MalcolmX (29. Mai 2015)

ich hatte von Anfang an die "kleine" Luftkammer ohne Spacer im Rune... passt in meinen Augen ganz gut dazu.
Zwischendurch hatte cih jetzt zusätzlich noch einen grossen Spacer drin, aber jetzt ist es eindeutig zu progressiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Design-Rider (29. Mai 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ja Neid !
> Dann hoffen wir mal auf Bilder.
> 
> @Design-Rider ich dachte auch, ok Dämpfer defekt, hab mir extra noch einen besorgt mit frischem Service von Flatout.
> ...



Okay ja, wenn jemand ein Rider Gewicht um die 100kg bringt dann macht das auch durchaus Sinn  was bringst du komplett aufs Bike ?


----------



## Jussi (29. Mai 2015)

haha keine 100kg, lediglich so um die 78kg Fahrfertig


----------



## Design-Rider (29. Mai 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> haha keine 100kg, lediglich so um die 78kg Fahrfertig



Hmmm sowas ^^ Hauptsache dir taugs etz )


----------



## gunznoc (29. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre bei 100 kg fahrfertig zwei große und zwei kleine Spacer. Nur mit einem großen taugt das definitiv nix für mich. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre auch 2 große und einen kleinen. Bei 85kg mit Rucksack etc. Hatte auch mal mit Keith zu dem Thema auf mtbr geschrieben. Er selbst fährt auch mehr später als den einen.


----------



## Design-Rider (29. Mai 2015)

Wird der Fox Float X CTD beim Rune mit dem Tune ausgeliefert. Oder is des nur eine Irreführende Angabe ?

Hat sich erledigt. Laut Fox; ist es in Druck- Zugstufe, Kammer ein M Base Tune für Banshee Rune V2 mit einen 0.4er Spacer. Wenn man noch etwas mit der Kennlinie spielen will, kann man das originale Spacer Kit: 13-80300802 ordern. Werd wohl mal einen 0.6er verbauen und testen. Cheers


----------



## Jussi (29. Mai 2015)

Es kommt auch viel auf den Fahrstil an.
Habe das Gabelsetup von Maxi übernommen aus dem GT Sanction Treat. Allerdings mit nur zwei Spacer.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-s...el-dh-bike-steckt-in-gts-neuem-enduro.724719/

Die Gabel passte so im Vergleich zum Dämpfer sehr gut zu meinem Fahrstil. Angefangen habe ich auch mit einem Spacer wurde dann aber durch noch einen erweitert auch wegen mangelnder Progression. 
Alles Spacer im Dämpfer brachten leider nicht das gewünschte Ergebniss jetzt mit der kleinen Luftkammer fühlt das sich schon viel besser an.


----------



## Jussi (29. Mai 2015)

Noch kurz zum Fox Dämpfer.
Der soll wohl von Werk aus viel mehr Pop haben als der DB.
Das wurde mir jedenfalls so gesagt.


----------



## 2o83 (30. Mai 2015)

Fühlt sich direkter an als mit dem DBAir. Hatte auch erst einen CCDB drin, hab dann aber auf den Float X umgerüstet, Spacer und Öl angepasst und es war viel besser. Wenn jemand noch welche von den Luftkammer-Reduziermopeds von Fox braucht, hab fast alle Größen hier noch liegen.
Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (30. Mai 2015)

Ich bin vom CCBA CS auf den Bos Kirk gewechselt.
Aus den Grund was hier die ganze Zeit von Spacer und Luftkammern geschrieben wird zu umgehn.Irgendwann wirds einfach zu viel mit dem ganzen Einstellen!!
Beim Kirk musste ich nur Luftdruck anpassen,die vom Bos emfpohlenen Einstellungen für das Rune ein wenig verändert und das wars


----------



## Mr.Radical (30. Mai 2015)

Ab wann wird man erste Informationen über den 16er Rune Rahmen bekommen? Eurobike?
Voriges Jahr stand ja schon rel. früh fest dass der V2 Rahmen abermals für die Saison 2015 verwendet wird wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MalcolmX (30. Mai 2015)

Eurobike ist sicher ein heisser Kandidat für die Vorstellung...


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2015)

ich denke dass jetzt auch mein Dämpfer mal eingefahren ist


----------



## elBendito (1. Juni 2015)

Hier im Thread gabs mal ein/zwei Leute die sich einen Fender für Ihren Hinterbau gebastelt hatten. Weiß noch jemand, wer das war oder gibt es eine Schablone (ähnlich der für den Marshguard) zum selber nachbasteln?


----------



## biker123456 (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal einen gebastelt, aber habe leider keine Vorlage oder so ..
wenn ich das Rad das nächste mal auseinander nehmen, kann ich höchstens den Fender mal auf Millimeterpapier legen und einscannen ...

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte den hier 


Aber eine Schablone hab ich auch nicht.
Kannst doch aber ganz einfach selbst machen.
Bau das HR aus,nehm ein Stück Karton,drück es an die gewünschte Stelle und dann einfach solange zuschneiden bis es so passt wie du es Dir vorstellst.
Ich habe einen etwas dickeren Eimer genommen und den einfach mit Carbonfolie beklebt
Hab gesehn du kommst aus KA,wenn du willst kannst es dir auch mal Live anschauen,bin nur 30km weit weg.Nähe königstuhl


----------



## elBendito (1. Juni 2015)

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten.  Den von Svenson69 hatte ich noch im Hinterkopf. Eine Schablone hätte den Prozess beschleunigt. Aber ich werde dann wohl selber basteln  Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Piffpoff (1. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte ein Bild von,das würd mich mal intressieren wie die sich in dem Rune macht



Ich mach sobald es die Zeit zulässt mal ein besseres. Fährt sich auf jeden Fall bergauf sowie bergab wie eine Granate =)


----------



## iceis (2. Juni 2015)

Hab mir so ein Teil auch mal ausnem 1 € Eimer vom Baumarkt ausgeschnitten (aus PP).
Hätte es natürlich so ausschneiden sollen das es oben übersteht wie es svenson69 gemacht hat aber ich glaub das hätte heute auch nicht mehr geholfen.


----------



## Caese (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass bei deinem Rad der Großteil des Schmodders nicht vom Hinterrad sondern von vorne kommt; da hilft der Überstand wohl auch nur marginal


----------



## NoStyle (2. Juni 2015)

Wenn man sowas verhindern möchte muss der Fender deutlich länger sein, bis über die HR-Achse. Und für den Schutz von unten bräuchte es ebenfalls am Unterrohr einen breiten Fender.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2015)

Update:
- Specialized Butcher / Purgatory
- Last Bash
- Flaha für kurze Touren
- Decals auf Anweisung des Nachwuchses


----------



## iceis (2. Juni 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas verhindern möchte muss der Fender deutlich länger sein, bis über die HR-Achse. Und für den Schutz von unten bräuchte es ebenfalls am Unterrohr einen breiten Fender.



Genau, wenn dann muss man da richtig breite und lange Fender anbringen.
Sowas wie auf dem Bild passiert aber wohl alle par Jahre einmal.
Dachte eigentlich das Wetter hält (angeblich sollte es nur mal zu einem leichten Regenschauer kommen).
Hat halt dann gegossen wie aus Eimern und ich war schnell so durchnässt als wär ich in einen See gesprungen.
Da es aber trotzdem nicht zu kalt war hab ich dann halt ne ordentliche Drifttour hingelegt^^


----------



## MalcolmX (4. Juni 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Genau, wenn dann muss man da richtig breite und lange Fender anbringen.
> Sowas wie auf dem Bild passiert aber wohl alle par Jahre einmal.
> Dachte eigentlich das Wetter hält (angeblich sollte es nur mal zu einem leichten Regenschauer kommen).
> Hat halt dann gegossen wie aus Eimern und ich war schnell so durchnässt als wär ich in einen See gesprungen.
> Da es aber trotzdem nicht zu kalt war hab ich dann halt ne ordentliche Drifttour hingelegt^^



Du glücklicher... so sieht bei unserem Boden mein Rune den ganzen Herbst und Winter nach jeder Fahrt aus (und letztes Jahr auch noch im Sommer  )


----------



## iceis (5. Juni 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Du glücklicher... so sieht bei unserem Boden mein Rune den ganzen Herbst und Winter nach jeder Fahrt aus (und letztes Jahr auch noch im Sommer  )



Tja, das mein Rune quasi nie so aussieht liegt einfach dran das ich normalerweise wo anders unterwegs bin als ich es bei dem starken Regen war. Da wo ich sonst fahr kann sowas nur in geringem Ausmaß passieren da es dort fast nur Wurzeln und Steine gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (5. Juni 2015)

Bei meinem alten Wohnort gabs auch fast nie richtig viel Schlamm...
Man kann sichs ja letztenendes eh nicht aussuchen...


----------



## chiefrock (5. Juni 2015)

So hier noch schnell mal mein Senf zum Thema Token und Airvolume.
Bin den CS bisher bei eher gemäßigten Tempo und nicht besonders ruppigen Trails mit einem L-Spacer gefahren. 
ca. 85kg Farhfertig! 

Durchgeschlagen ist der mir nicht aber hatte auch den Eindruck, dass zwar alles weggebügelt wird, er allerding sehr tief im Federweg hing.
Hab jetzt mal den 2. L-Spacer verbaut. Fühlt sich bei gleichem Sag (17mm) deutlich straffer an. 

Werde am Wochenende das ganze mal ein bisschen mehr fordern und mal meinen Einduck posten.

Grüße.


----------



## iceis (6. Juni 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Wohnort gabs auch fast nie richtig viel Schlamm...
> Man kann sichs ja letztenendes eh nicht aussuchen...



Eben, außerdem ist das ja nicht weiter wild mit dem Dreck am Rad und im Schlamm kann man auch seinen Spaß haben.


----------



## biker123456 (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

hat mittlerweile mal jemand einen Langzeittest mit einem Rock Shox Monarch Plus im Rune gemacht und hat den direkten Vergleich zum CC DB Air CS?? Mich würde vorallem mal interessieren wie sich der Monarch Plus auf Wurzelteppichen und schnellen großen Schlägen verhällt ..


----------



## ooib (7. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen das der Monarch Plus (Debon Air) keineswegs schlecht ist, aber die Dämpfung kommt an den CCDB nicht ran. 
Beim CCDB habe ich das Gefühl je mehr man ihn prügelt, desto besser funktioniert er. Langsame technische Sachen findet er recht langweilig. Bei Wurzelteppichen kommts auf die Einstellung des CCDBs an. Hatte das Gefühl der Monarch hängt irgendwo noch rum wenns ansträngender wird, auch auf eine längere Abfahrt bezogen. 
Wie gesagt kein schlechter Dämpfer, aber wenn der CCDB richtig eingestellt ist funktioniert der schon sehr gut.
Mit dem Monarch fühlt sich das Bike auf weniger heftigen Trails aber etwas knackiger und handlicher an (Flowtrails z.B.).
Kann sonst bei Bedarf nochmal den Monarch einbauen Heute.


----------



## pro-wheels (7. Juni 2015)

Wenn das Rune mit Monarch Plus gefahren werden soll, dann ohne Debon Air.
Das Rune ist mit dem normalen ohne Debon Air besser bedient.


----------



## biker123456 (7. Juni 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Das Rune ist mit dem normalen ohne Debon Air besser bedient


.. wie kommt das - ich dachte der DebonAir spricht besser an usw. ... und wo bekommt man noch einen ohne DebonAir her? Auf die schnelle konnte ich keinen im Internet finden und wenn dann High Volume oder den normalen und welcher Tune?


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2015)

Easton EA70 Stütze, passt wie Arsch auf Eimer zum Rahmenfinish.


----------



## ooib (7. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. wie kommt das - ich dachte der DebonAir spricht besser an usw. ... und wo bekommt man noch einen ohne DebonAir her? Auf die schnelle konnte ich keinen im Internet finden und wenn dann High Volume oder den normalen und welcher Tune?



Ich denke es geht eher um die kleinere Luftkammer  Das mit dem Ansprechen stimmt an sich, hat ja eine deutlich vergrösserte Negativluftkammer. Aber wenns nur an der Luftkammer liegt, kann man die des Debon Air ja auch Spacern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (8. Juni 2015)

Zur Frage DebonAir oder nichtDebonAir wurde hier vor nicht allzulanger Zeit im Thread ausführlich berichtet, sogar mit Erklärung von *Keith Scott.*
Fazit war: Der KS-Hinterbau ist so toll, der braucht kein Debonair um feinfühlig zu sein. KS-Link bietet im Gegenteil eine so ausgetüftelt feinen Kinematik, dass Debonair die Leistung verschlechtert.


----------



## biker123456 (8. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Zur Frage DebonAir oder nichtDebonAir wurde hier vor nicht allzulanger Zeit im Thread ausführlich berichtet, sogar mit Erklärung von *Keith Scott.*
> Fazit war: Der KS-Hinterbau ist so toll, der braucht kein Debonair um feinfühlig zu sein. KS-Link bietet im Gegenteil eine so ausgetüftelt feinen Kinematik, dass Debonair die Leistung verschlechtert.



Dadran kann ich mich erinnern, aber ich finde wirklich keinen neuen 2014er Monarch Plus in 216x63 mehr OHNE DebonAir - wie müsste ich den DebonAir umbauen, dass er quasi das Innenleben von einem 2014er ohne DebonAir hat - ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Dadran kann ich mich erinnern, aber ich finde wirklich keinen neuen 2014er Monarch Plus in 216x63 mehr OHNE DebonAir - wie müsste ich den DebonAir umbauen, dass er quasi das Innenleben von einem 2014er ohne DebonAir hat - ist das überhaupt möglich?


Geht mir auch so, und ich hab schon recht viel geschaut.

Den CCDBAir fahre ich aktuell etwas straffer als davor und der Dämpfer lässt es einfach wirklich zu, das Rad auf sehr verschiedene Charakteristiken zu trimmen 
Nachdem ich jetzt ein straffes Setup gefunden habe, dass gut mit der Mattoc harmoniert, lass ich es erstmal wieder beim CCDBAir...


----------



## Caese (8. Juni 2015)

hum?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Monarch-Plus-RC3-Auto-Sag-Daempfer-Modell-2015-p39635/


----------



## biker123456 (8. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> hum?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Monarch-Plus-RC3-Auto-Sag-Daempfer-Modell-2015-p39635/


der hat kein normales "Auge" als Aufnahme sondern ist für Specialized Räder ausgelegt


----------



## chiefrock (8. Juni 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, und ich hab schon recht viel geschaut.
> 
> Den CCDBAir fahre ich aktuell etwas straffer als davor und der Dämpfer lässt es einfach wirklich zu, das Rad auf sehr verschiedene Charakteristiken zu trimmen
> Nachdem ich jetzt ein straffes Setup gefunden habe, dass gut mit der Mattoc harmoniert, lass ich es erstmal wieder beim CCDBAir...


 
Sehe ich genau so! Habe meinem CCDBAir jetzt auch den zweiten großen Volume spacer verpasst und find den jetzt richtig gut.
Am Ende muss sowieso jeder für sich entscheiden ob der Hinterbau zu plush oder zu straff ist. Hängt viel von den eigenen Vorlieben und Fahrweise ab. Da macht die große Bandbreite an Möglichkeiten den Dämpfer abzustimmen schon Sinn.  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (8. Juni 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich darüber nachdenke den Großen Spacer durch einen kleinen zu ersetzen, weil mir der Dämpfer so zu progressiv ist und ich den Federweg nicht komplett nutze. Mal noch etwas rumtesten...


----------



## iceis (8. Juni 2015)

Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit dem maximal druck wenn man viele Volumenspacer verbaut?
Ich meine theoretisch dürfte die große Kammer nicht so viel druck aushalten wie die kleinere.
Ist zwar für mich sicher unrelevant weil ich 1. keinen ccdb air habe und 2. mit ca. 78kg nicht so hohen druck fahren müsste aber mich interessierts einfach. Und für andere ist es wohl gerade wenns ums Runev2 geht auch nicht uninteressant zu wissen.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Juni 2015)

glaub wenn man so hohe Maximaldrücke erreicht, ist der Federweg eh kaum mehr auszunutzen...


----------



## mantra (8. Juni 2015)

Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten bin ich inzwischen großer Freund des CCDB. Scheint tatsächlich alles ein Frage der Einstellung zu sein...


----------



## Jussi (9. Juni 2015)

@sirios 
das passt ja überhaupt nicht zu meiner Erfahrung mit dem CC, selbst in Lac Blanc hast du bei dem Dämpfer nicht den vollen Federweg genutzt? Er ist dir zu progressiv? Vielleicht defekt??? Wieviel Sag (Druck, Körpergewicht) fährst du denn?
@iceis 
warum soll die große Luftkammer weniger Druck aushalten wie die kleine? Außerdem fährt das ja eh keiner so. Wäre dann viel zu bockig.


----------



## Tapir1000 (9. Juni 2015)

heyho,
ich les hier ab und an in dem thread ein wenig mit und stosse immer wieder auf das tuning mit den volumen spacern für den ccdb air cs. hab ein 2014 rune in xl. der dämpfer hat die von banshee empfohlenen klicks. ich habe fahrfertig mit trinkrucksack ca. 100kg dabei und nutze den federweg eig. ganz gut. sag passt auch in etwa

fahre so ca. 4 monate, nun frage ich mich ob ich evtl noch ein wenig mehr aus dem hinterbau raus holen könnte. ist das wirklich so ein enormer unterschied?  habe keinen extraspacer verbaut..  hab eben zufällig das tütchen mit den volumenspacern gefunden, 3 schmale blaue, einen dünnen runden schwarzen und einen dicken blauen.

einfach mal verschen? ist der umbau aufwändig? hab irgendwie die manuals verschlampt


----------



## nollak (9. Juni 2015)

Versuch macht Kluch!

Lass die luft vom Dämpfer, dann den Sicherungsring raus machen, so dass du die Luftkammer abziehen kannst. Dann den Spacer rein, Kammer aufschieben, Sicherungsring wieder dran, aufpumpen und testen gehen. Am besten halt auf nem Trail den du kennst.

Beim Spacer rein, evtl den Rebound etwas zurück drehen.


----------



## chiefrock (9. Juni 2015)

@aplusplus 




 


Grüße.


----------



## Jussi (9. Juni 2015)

Die Spacer für in den Dämpfer sind nur die:
Groß: L-Spacer
Klein: S-Spacer







Der Rest sind O-Ringe, von Werk aus ist im CC mit der XV Luftkammer ein L-Spacer verbaut!
Nach dem Einbau der Spacer beim aufpumpen darauf achten, das du den Dämpfer erstmal mit ca. 60PSI aufpumpst, einbaust und dann einige Millimeter einfederst, so dass sich die Negativkammer mit Luft füllt. Dann noch bis zu den vorgegebenen 17mm SAG aufpumpen.


----------



## Tapir1000 (9. Juni 2015)

ah, super danke. werds dann mal mit 2 großen testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (9. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> @sirios
> das passt ja überhaupt nicht zu meiner Erfahrung mit dem CC, selbst in Lac Blanc hast du bei dem Dämpfer nicht den vollen Federweg genutzt? Er ist dir zu progressiv? Vielleicht defekt??? Wieviel Sag (Druck, Körpergewicht) fährst du denn?
> @iceis
> warum soll die große Luftkammer weniger Druck aushalten wie die kleine? Außerdem fährt das ja eh keiner so. Wäre dann viel zu bockig.



Ein Rohr mit kleineren ID kann mehr Druck ab als eins mit größeren ID bei gleicher Wandstärke.
Aber cc wird wahrscheinlich sowieso die Wandstärke angepasst haben.
Und wie MalcolmX meinte wird bei max Druck der Federweg sowieso nicht mehr so gut zu nutzen sein.


----------



## biker123456 (11. Juni 2015)

jetzt endlich  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06/11/banshee-rune-test/


----------



## Caese (11. Juni 2015)

schön!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2015)

Finde nicht, dass der Test irgendwelche besonderen Erkenntnisse bringt.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2015)

Hat einer von euch gerade die Buchsenmaße für die Dämpferbushings parat ?

Wäre super !


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch gerade die Buchsenmaße für die Dämpferbushings parat ?
> 
> Wäre super !


40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end

siehe: http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2015)

Besten Dank !


----------



## captain_j (12. Juni 2015)

Hy,

gibts hier jemanden mit ~2m Körpergröße, der ein Rune fährt? Rein von den Zahlen her müsste es sich ausgehen, der Rahmen wäre dann halt eher auf der kleinen Seite. Das XL wird ja von vielen schon ab 185cm gefahren, daher kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es für mich passen würde.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr mit 190 ein L und bin zufrieden...
Du wirst aber mit Sicherheit ein paar Spacer und einen hohen Lenker brauchen... und ggf. keinen ganz kurzen Vorbau fahren können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2015)

captain_j schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> gibts hier jemanden mit ~2m Körpergröße, der ein Rune fährt? Rein von den Zahlen her müsste es sich ausgehen, der Rahmen wäre dann halt eher auf der kleinen Seite. Das XL wird ja von vielen schon ab 185cm gefahren, daher kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es für mich passen würde.



Ich fühle mich mit 1,86 / 1,87 wunderbar wohl auf meinem XL mit 30mm Vorbau.
Bei 2m ist der Rahmen schon relativ kompakt, denke ich.

Da wäre vielleicht eher noch das Spitfire was, das ist noch etwas länger.
Aber erstmal ausprobieren, jeder mag was anderes.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juni 2015)

Ja, ausprobieren! Ich bin erst kürzlich wieder auf einem M gesessen, fahre selbst L und hab auch das XL nicht schlecht gefunden! Ich bi 180cm groß. Vorige Woche bin ich auf einem Canyon Spectral W (für Frauen)  in S(!) gehockt. Nur 405er Reach.... Ich könnte damit ganz ehrlich auch gar nicht so schlecht fahren und hätte Spaß damit (habe kurze Beine) *g* Es kommt soooo drauf an was man damit macht!


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 190 ein L und bin zufrieden...
> Du wirst aber mit Sicherheit ein paar Spacer und einen hohen Lenker brauchen... und ggf. keinen ganz kurzen Vorbau fahren können....



Idem.

Ist mir in sehr steilen serpentinen sogar fast noch zu lang vom reach...

Vorlieben und so...


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Juni 2015)

ich weiss ja nicht, aber ein 60mm Vorbau ist ja nicht auf einmal giftig heutzutage...
finde ich bei 2m durchaus legitim...
wichtiger wird eher ein hoher Lenker (40mm Rise mind.) und 3+cm Spacer...


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Juni 2015)

Ich habe wohl bald ein Rune in XL abzugeben. Falls Interesse besteht, PN


----------



## joha__ (12. Juni 2015)

Falls jemand noch einen Orangenen Rune Rahmen in L sucht hätte ich was :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/609437-banshee-rune-v2-l-rahmen-neu-26-650b-zubehor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (12. Juni 2015)

Begeistert von DPD, hätt ich nicht erwarten.
Gerade das Auto gepackt da kommt er an..."Ich hab da noch was für dich"
und siehe da 









Neuer Dämpfer heut angekommen und gleich mit auf den Trail genommen...
Fazit: ein Traum


----------



## pro-wheels (12. Juni 2015)

Hi,
ein Kunde von uns ist knapp 2m.
Er fährt ein Rune xl mit einem 50er Vorbau und 20mm Spacer, eventuell hilfreich




captain_j schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> gibts hier jemanden mit ~2m Körpergröße, der ein Rune fährt? Rein von den Zahlen her müsste es sich ausgehen, der Rahmen wäre dann halt eher auf der kleinen Seite. Das XL wird ja von vielen schon ab 185cm gefahren, daher kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es für mich passen würde.


----------



## Caese (13. Juni 2015)

LuckyTiger schrieb:


> Begeistert von DPD, hätt ich nicht erwarten.
> Gerade das Auto gepackt da kommt er an..."Ich hab da noch was für dich"
> und siehe da
> 
> ...


 und das trotz DebonAir  Sieht gut aus (besonders der vielversprechende Hintergrund!)


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2015)

Jetzt mit XTR komplett


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Juni 2015)

Heute am Trail


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Juni 2015)

@san_andreas
Das ist wohl echt das nobelste Rune in dem Thread.


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Juni 2015)

Ich find dein Bike ja echt gut, aber eine Variostütze ist ein Muss für mich. Es gibt kein Teil an meinem Bike auf das ich weniger verzichten möchte. Und dann die fetten Oldschool Burgtecs die zwaz immernoch einen mörder Griß haben aber so gar nicht zm Bike passen.
Dann lieber die MK4 oder andere hübsche Pedale


----------



## Jussi (14. Juni 2015)

Ich find´s sehr geil! Auch schön mal einen anderen Aufbau zu sehen da ja viele schon gleich/ähnlich sind!
Hast du noch die 10-42 Kassette? Die Kombi Shimano/Sram finde ich sehr geil wenn´s denn mit dem 10er Ritzel funktioniert!
Die Pedale gehen gar nicht.....


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2015)

Da ich meine Vario Stütze damals ganz kurz hatte, konnte ich mich auch nie dran gewöhnen....
Soll ja noch eine kommen.

Die Pedale hatte ich drauf, weil ich die Breite zu den twenty6 vergleichen wollte. Die warten eigentlich auf ein DH Bike.

@Jussi : ein Kumpel hat's vorgemacht, fährt XX1 Kassette mit XTR Schaltwerk/Shifter/Kette.

Das funzt auch einwandfrei mit 10-42, man muss halt den Abstand vom Schaltwerk zur Kassette genau einstellen, damit die Gänge oben und unten reinflutschen.
Das Schalten ist bissl anders, Sram ist eher knack-fertig, Shimano ist eher vorwählen-knack-fertig.
Ergonomisch finde ich Sram für mich besser, habe aber jetzt mal mit anderer Lenkerposition und Griffen rumgespielt, schon viel besser.

Die Qualität scheint bei Shimano noch etwas feiner.


----------



## mantra (14. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Rune von heute...




Rahmen (Größe L) steht zum Verkauf falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Juni 2015)

Hier im Bikemarkt ?


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hab dann jetzt definitiv eins in XL abzugeben!
2 enduros im Stall machen doch keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## Caese (15. Juni 2015)

und wieso hast du dich fürs Schlechtere entschieden?


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2015)

du weißt dann wohl schon mehr als ich


----------



## Caese (15. Juni 2015)

schreibst du hier nicht, dass du das Rune in XL abzugeben hast?


----------



## mantra (15. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Hier im Bikemarkt ?


Bisher ist es noch nicht drin. Für Eilige per PM...


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> schreibst du hier nicht, dass du das Rune in XL abzugeben hast?



Ich beziehe es darauf, dass du sagst, ich hätte mich für das schlechtere entschieden.


----------



## Caese (15. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich beziehe es darauf, dass du sagst, ich hätte mich für das schlechtere entschieden.


was soll man im Banshee Rune Thread bitte anderes schreiben?


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2015)

Da hast wohl recht.
Ich bin auch noch immer begeistert vom rune. Bisher das beste bike das ich hatte.
Das Neue wird sich daran messen müssen.
Ich werde mal was dazu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Da hast wohl recht.
> Ich bin auch noch immer begeistert vom rune. Bisher das beste bike das ich hatte.
> Das Neue wird sich daran messen müssen.
> Ich werde mal was dazu schreiben



Aber was wird denn das Neue sein?

Wir können Dir ja dann schon mal vorab sagen welches besser ist.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2015)

GT Sanction


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2015)

Geil ! Das schaue ich mir auch immer wieder an.


----------



## Jussi (15. Juni 2015)

Das Sanction 
Von den Daten her ein sehr vielversprechendes Rad. Stand auch zur Wahl, wurde dann aber doch das Rune.
Das Sanction bekommst du in D leider nicht als Frameset.... soweit ich weiß!
Da habt ihr auch euer tieferes Tretlager.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2015)

Frameset gibts doch, hatte hier der Händler gemeint ?!


----------



## Jussi (15. Juni 2015)

Sorry für Ot
Nur kurz und ein gaaanz kleines Bild!
Echt? Und wo ist hier?
Wir reden von dem hier....







Ach eig will ich es gar nicht wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2015)

Hier in München, der Bikeavenue, war aber nicht verbindlich.


----------



## Jussi (15. Juni 2015)

Dachte mal gelesen zu haben das es den nur in USA als Frameset gibt.
Finde den Hammer, für mich persönlich im Moment der einzige Rahmen welchen ich in Erwägung ziehen würden gegen das Rune zu tauschen, vorallem in diesem leuchtendem gelb...


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2015)

Frameset gibt's nur in USA, dafür gibt's dort kein komplettbike.
Genauso gibt's in Deutschland kein XL. Ausschlaggebend war das niedrigere tretlager und das kürzere sitzrohr... Naja, und das ich fast nix dafür bezahle.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2015)

Schade, war nämlich preislich gut, der Rahmen. Finde nur den Atherton Rahmen wirklich geil.

Hab jetzt mal Offset Bushings fürs Rune geordert.


----------



## nullstein (15. Juni 2015)

Das Sanction ist schon ziemlich geil. Stand damals auch lange auf meiner Liste. Mich hat aber die geringe Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze enorm gestört. 
Mein Rune ist weiterhin nahezu unverändert. Der Rock Razor hat beim letzten Parkbesuch etwas gelitten, so dass ich ihn gegen einen DHR II getauscht habe. Jetzt sind es nur noch 10 Tage


----------



## Pornspirit (16. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal Offset Bushings fürs Rune geordert.



Pass auf ob du genug platz zwischen Wippe und Sattelrohr hast, da wird´s voll eingefedert eng! Zumindest beim Spiti, weiß nicht wie es beim Rune ausschaut.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2015)

Mach' ich !


----------



## M0r1t3 (16. Juni 2015)

Welche Sattelstütze könnt ihr Empfehlen? 
Tendiere momentan zur LEV 150mm stealth.


----------



## biker123456 (16. Juni 2015)

Fährt jemand die neuen 9000er oder 9020er Shimano XTR Bremsen am Rune (oder einem anderen Rad) und kann über die Bremse berichten? Meine 820er Shimano Saint Anker sind für mich doch überdimensioniert und ich werde die niemals an die Grenzen bringen (wiege unter 70kg und fahre nur max. Mittelgebirge)


----------



## biker123456 (16. Juni 2015)

M0r1t3 schrieb:


> Welche Sattelstütze könnt ihr Empfehlen?
> Tendiere momentan zur LEV 150mm stealth.


Ich fahre die KS Lev DX 150 (mit Kabelanbindung außen) und bin super zufrieden mit der Stütze...seit über einem Jahr ohne Problem! Allerdings kann ich nichts dazu sagen, ob die Montage der Stealth sehr nervig ist ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (16. Juni 2015)

Zweiter Laufradsatz für ernsthafte Park Ausritte, Saalbach, Leogang und Trek Bike Attack . Kommen noch entsprechende Gummies drauf: Baron Black Chilli. 

Mal sehen ob auch demnächst noch auf die 36er Fox Upgrade


----------



## nullstein (16. Juni 2015)

Hatte früher auch immer einen Park-LRS (Spank Spike 35) mit entsprechender Bereifung (Baron BCC, 1200-1300g pro Reifen). Seitdem ich aber einmal vergessen hatte zu wechseln und mit meinen ZTR Flow und dem Rock Razor hinten selbst bei Regen im Park super zurechtgekommen bin, spar ich mir den Aufwand (wechseln, zweiten Satz Bremsscheiben) und das Gewicht.

@biker123456:
Du fährst die LEV mit Saint Trigger, oder?


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Juni 2015)

Bei der Bikeattack machst du ohne Dualply Reifen allerdings keinen Stich


----------



## biker123456 (16. Juni 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Du fährst die LEV mit Saint Trigger, oder?


Jop


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich hoffe jetzt mit meiner Frage keine Welle der Empörung zu produzieren, weil ich bereits vor einem Jahr schon mal in die Richtung gefragt hatte. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne ein Rune, gefällt mir einfach und ich möchte mal wieder etwas Neues ausprobieren. Allerdings fahre ich momentan ein Alutech Fanes, bin sehr zufrieden damit und hat ja ähnliche Geometriedaten, Einsatzbereiche, Testergebnisse und flexible Aufbaumöglichkeiten wie das Rune. Am liebsten hätte ich beide Räder, aber das ist ja schon etwas sinnbefreit. 
Gibt es mittlerweile vielleicht jemanden, der beide Räder kennt und einen guten Vergleich ziehen kann? In der Nähe hab ich leider noch niemanden ausfindig machen können, der mich mal Probe sitzen lassen könnte....
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Juni 2015)

Alleine in der Haltbarkeit dürfte ein riesiger Unterschied sein 

Sonst ist das Fanes ja kein übles Bike, das stimmt soweit.


----------



## Piffpoff (17. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hoffe jetzt mit meiner Frage keine Welle der Empörung zu produzieren, weil ich bereits vor einem Jahr schon mal in die Richtung gefragt hatte. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne ein Rune, gefällt mir einfach und ich möchte mal wieder etwas Neues ausprobieren. Allerdings fahre ich momentan ein Alutech Fanes, bin sehr zufrieden damit und hat ja ähnliche Geometriedaten, Einsatzbereiche, Testergebnisse und flexible Aufbaumöglichkeiten wie das Rune. Am liebsten hätte ich beide Räder, aber das ist ja schon etwas sinnbefreit.
> Gibt es mittlerweile vielleicht jemanden, der beide Räder kennt und einen guten Vergleich ziehen kann? In der Nähe hab ich leider noch niemanden ausfindig machen können, der mich mal Probe sitzen lassen könnte....
> Danke und Gruß



hey,

Ich hatte vorher eine Fanes (Vivid Air), an der sich leider der Rahmen verabschiedet hat, und fahre jetzt das Rune (mittelere Einstellung) mit CCDBair (beides Rahmengröße L). Gabel vorne (RS Totem), LRS und Antrieb (2x10) sind gleich geblieben.
Im direkten Vergleich ist das Rune deutlich wendiger und agiler. Egal wo ich bis jetzt damit gefahren bin (Winterberg, Flowtrail Stromberg/Bad Ems, natürliche Trails) hatte ich mehr Spass mit dem Rune als mit der Fanes. Sicherlich ist letztere ein super Bike, aber mit persönlich einfach zu behäbig. Mit dem Rune komme ich besser und mit mehr Tempo aus Kurve/Anlieger. Wirkt einfach alles eine Nummer spritziger und dynamischer mit dem Rune. Auch Bergauf fährt sich für mich das Rune besser als die Fanes, gerade natürlich mit DBair und Climb switch.

Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.

Cheers


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Juni 2015)

In Sachen Haltbarkeit widerspreche ich, es gab wohl mal eine Charge 3.0 Rahmen, bei denen der Hinterbau gebrochen ist. Allerdings wurde da nachgebessert und Austausch auch präventiv angeboten. Besser sowas passiert nicht, aber ich hatte bei mir zum Glück in 2 Jahren keine Probleme, trotz regelmäßiger Nutzung auf Touren, Bikeparks, Saalbach, etc...
Hab mittlerweile von einem sehr guten Rune Kenner via PN einige hervorragende Einschätzungen erhalten, gerne können wir die Diskussion auch außerhalb des Rune Themas führen, falls das zu sehr OT wird


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Juni 2015)

@Piffpoff: Super....hilft mir sehr
Vielen Dank schon mal dafür!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (17. Juni 2015)

Ich kenn im Freundeskreis einige Fanes, die herumzicken... von lockeren Lagern bis zur 4. kaputten Kettenstrebe, gerissener Hauptrahmen... klar kommt das überall vor...
Ich glaub mit dem Rune hört man prozentuell DEUTLICH weniger oft von Problemen.


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Juni 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem Rune hört man prozentuell DEUTLICH weniger oft von Problemen


Da geb ich dir 100%ig Recht, auch wenn bei mir bislang noch keine Schwierigkeiten auftraten!


----------



## ooib (17. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand die neuen 9000er oder 9020er Shimano XTR Bremsen am Rune (oder einem anderen Rad) und kann über die Bremse berichten? Meine 820er Shimano Saint Anker sind für mich doch überdimensioniert und ich werde die niemals an die Grenzen bringen (wiege unter 70kg und fahre nur max. Mittelgebirge)



Ja hatte die Bremse am Anfang kurz drauf (für einen Tag)  Also eine 15er Race. Ist schon sehr filigran, die Bremsleistung ist recht überraschend für so ein leichtes Missstück  Ist mir halt zu schade, wenn ich auch die Schnauze flieg. Hab jetzt seit längerem die ältere 13er Race montiert (poliert, farblich wie die 900er XTR Kurbel).
Die Neue 9000 hat halt den gleich grossen Bremssattel wie die XT und ist um einiges leichter als die anderen XTR. Kannst mich sonst mal Privat anschreiben, hab die Bremse noch da


----------



## ludwigludwig (17. Juni 2015)

Piffpoff schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> Ich hatte vorher eine Fanes (Vivid Air), an der sich leider der Rahmen verabschiedet hat, und fahre jetzt das Rune (mittelere Einstellung) mit CCDBair (beides Rahmengröße L). Gabel vorne (RS Totem), LRS und Antrieb (2x10) sind gleich geblieben.
> Im direkten Vergleich ist das Rune deutlich wendiger und agiler. Egal wo ich bis jetzt damit gefahren bin (Winterberg, Flowtrail Stromberg/Bad Ems, natürliche Trails) hatte ich mehr Spass mit dem Rune als mit der Fanes. Sicherlich ist letztere ein super Bike, aber mit persönlich einfach zu behäbig. Mit dem Rune komme ich besser und mit mehr Tempo aus Kurve/Anlieger. Wirkt einfach alles eine Nummer spritziger und dynamischer mit dem Rune. Auch Bergauf fährt sich für mich das Rune besser als die Fanes, gerade natürlich mit DBair und Climb switch.
> ...



Kann mich hier nur anschließen...hatte vor auch ein Fanes..im direkten Vergleich ist das Rune sowohl bergauf wie bergauf besser dynamischer unterwegs..klarer Sieg für das Rune


----------



## sirios (17. Juni 2015)

Wir waren vor 2 Wochen in Winterberg im Bikepark. Ein Kumpel fährt ein Fanes. Irgendwann hat es ihm auf der Freeride die Kettenstrebe zerbröselt... Das war dann nicht so lustig. Rune wie immer problemlos


----------



## Andreas.blub (17. Juni 2015)

Kenne wen mit dem dritten Hauptrahmen und 2ten Strebe am Fanes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (17. Juni 2015)

@all: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Die Erfahrungsberichte motivieren mich ernsthaft mal das Rune auszuprobieren bzw. zu kaufen. 
Ride on!


----------



## KungFuChicken (18. Juni 2015)

Falls es dir bei der Entscheidung hilft: Ich bin einer von den Leuten, auf die MalcolmX vorhin verwiesen hat. Ich bin bei meinem Fanes mittlerweile bei den 4. Kettenstreben und beim 2. Hauptrahmen. War ursprünglich mal eine 3.0 aus 2012.


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juni 2015)

Die Würfel sind gefallen, ein Rune Rahmen ist gekauft. 
Jetzt noch kriegen und aufbauen, immer wieder bin ich in solchen Situationen ungeduldig wie ein Kind an Weihnachten. 
Verwende die Teile der Fanes, außer (leider) der Lev 150. Da muss ich erst in 30.9 was finden. 
Aufbau wird Raw-schwarz-weiß, Gabel MZ 55 RC3 Evo Titanium, Dämpfer CCDBAirCS ohne XV. 
Muss mich schnell ans Rune gewöhnen, Bike Attack ist heuer gebucht


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Juni 2015)

Die LEV gibt es ja auch in 30.9


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juni 2015)

Ja... Aber ich bin grad zu Knickrig um den Preis der Shops zu zahlen, gebraucht wird aber schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## Andreas.blub (18. Juni 2015)

LEV DX geht doch bei manchen Shops unter 300€ übern Tisch.

Edit: Konnte auf die schnelle nur 320€ finden. Habe vor paar Wochen noch 280 bezahlt =/


----------



## M0r1t3 (18. Juni 2015)

Was hast du für den Rahmen gezahlt?
möchte mir demnächst vllt auch einen zulegen.


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juni 2015)

@M0r1t3: PN!


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juni 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Edit: Konnte auf die schnelle nur 320€ finden. Habe vor paar Wochen noch 280 bezahlt =/


Hab auch schon geschaut, aber auch keinen guten Preis gefunden


----------



## sirios (18. Juni 2015)

@Pakalolo gute Wahl! Bike Attack bin ich auch mit meinem Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich recht langsam bin, dann kann ich sagen mit dem Fanes hätts besser geklappt 
Aber wenn stimmt was hier so geschrieben wird, dann bleiben wohl keine Ausreden mehr...


----------



## ooib (18. Juni 2015)

Das Rune ist irgendwie anders  Weiss nicht wieso... Aber wenn du es im Griff hast, kannst du es prügeln und es macht alles mit!


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2015)

Wer hatte den letztens hier geschrieben, der Maxxis Ardent sei so ein spassiger Reifen weil man so lustig driftet.
Kann ich voll bestätigen, also zumindest das driften, bzw 0 Grip bei full Speed. Hat mir das Hinterrad komplett weggerissen und endete im Krankenhaus. Sehr in der Schulter gerissen und schwere Rippenprellung.
Mein Fazit, lieber schwerer rollen und dafür mehr Grip!


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Juni 2015)

Haha, der Ardent war für mich der Horrorreifen schlechthin! Nach Furious Fred der blödeste Reifen überhaupt.


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2015)

Würde ich dann jetzt genau so unterschreiben


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. Juni 2015)

Gibts eigentlich den Rahmen noch irgendwo in diesem wunderschönen blau ? Nennt sich "Neon Blue".

Siehe hier: http://www.trickytrails.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/runemkk.jpg

Finde immer nur die Standardfarben :/


----------



## nullstein (18. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hab auch schon geschaut, aber auch keinen guten Preis gefunden


http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-lev-dx-435mm-sattelstuetze-259481
Hier für 289€


----------



## Pakalolo (18. Juni 2015)

Guter Tipp... danke!


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich den Rahmen noch irgendwo in diesem wunderschönen blau ? Nennt sich "Neon Blue".
> 
> Siehe hier: http://www.trickytrails.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/runemkk.jpg
> 
> Finde immer nur die Standardfarben :/


He, mein Bike!  davon gab es nur eine Hand voll, weil die Leute sich beschwert haben, dass es das Neon gelb nicht gibt (so wie der erste Prototyp). Deswegen wurde das Blau gleich wieder durch gelb ersetzt. Schade drum! So ist mein Rahmen zumindest ein ziemliches Unikat in unseren Breiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Wer hatte den letztens hier geschrieben, der Maxxis Ardent sei so ein spassiger Reifen weil man so lustig driftet.
> Kann ich voll bestätigen, also zumindest das driften, bzw 0 Grip bei full Speed. Hat mir das Hinterrad komplett weggerissen und endete im Krankenhaus. Sehr in der Schulter gerissen und schwere Rippenprellung.
> Mein Fazit, lieber schwerer rollen und dafür mehr Grip!




Alles Gute !


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Würde ich dann jetzt genau so unterschreiben


Und natürlich wünsche ich eine schnelle Genesung!!


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Juni 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Weiss auch nicht, welche Vollhonks immer wieder den Ardent empfehlen... der funktioniert wahrscheinlich ganz gut irgendwo in Californien auf harten, sandigen Trails... aber in Europa eher nicht...


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> He, mein Bike!  davon gab es nur eine Hand voll, weil die Leute sich beschwert haben, dass es das Neon gelb nicht gibt (so wie der erste Prototyp). Deswegen wurde das Blau gleich wieder durch gelb ersetzt. Schade drum! So ist mein Rahmen zumindest ein ziemliches Unikat in unseren Breiten.



Welch Zufall 

Dann weiß ich Bescheid, danke dir.


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

.. mein Rune bekommt in den nächsten Wochen Stück für Stück eine Fettabsaugung .. Zielgewicht: vor dem Komma muss die 12 stehen - inklusive Pedale und versenkbare Sattelstütze .. aber wahrscheinlich noch 26" .. mal sehen 

erster Vorgeschmack:


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Juni 2015)

GEIL! Da nimmt einer Geld in die Hand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. mein Rune bekommt in den nächsten Wochen Stück für Stück eine Fettabsaugung .. Zielgewicht: vor dem Komma muss die 12 stehen - inklusive Pedale und versenkbare Sattelstütze .. aber wahrscheinlich noch 26" .. mal sehen
> 
> erster Vorgeschmack: Anhang anzeigen 396861


Was willst du denn da alles verbauen um auf das Gewicht zu kommen? 
Hast du da mal eine Teileliste?



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> GEIL! Da nimmt einer Geld in die Hand!


Oh,ja!!
Ich weiß wieviel in meinem steckt und ich bin gerade mal bei 13,7kg:O


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

Das weiß ich selber noch nicht ganz soo genau .. wird jetzt erstmal am 27.06. noch ein kleines Endurorennen gefahren und dann Verkauf ich Stück für Stück und ersetze es mit Porno-Teilen 
Soll außer Kurbel und Lenker auf jeden Fall alles aus Alu werden .. lassen wir uns überraschen 

Das Farbkonzept Schwarz-grün wird aber beibehalten!


----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2015)

12,xx kg inkl Variistütze wär schon krass!
Immer wenn ich das Gewicht der Next sehe zuckt mein Geldbeutel gewaltig. Aber wenn ich mir meine XTR ansehe mit all ihren Kratzern und teils Kerben, werd ich stutzig, ob die Next das auch mitmachen würde. Diese albernen Crankboots würde ich NIE verbauen.


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

diese Crankboots finde ich eigtl. ziemlich geil! .. aber zum Glück gibt es ja die vielen verschiedenen Geschmäcker, die trotzdem alle das Rune geil finden!


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Juni 2015)

Crankboots rulen 
Carbonkurbel am Enduro seh ich aber auch zwiegespalten... ich bleib wohl noch eine Weile bei meiner SLX Kurbel...


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

Wir haben bei uns nicht wirklich Steine .. eigtl. Nur Waldboden .. da kann man das schon mal machen 

Meine Kurbeln verkaufe ich nach 1-2 Jahren immer in gelecktem Zustand


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2015)

Mein Rune wird mehr oder weniger regelmäßig in Parks ausgeführt, da ist mir die Next (noch) zu heiß.
grad das Rune in der Biketasche verpackt


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> regelmäßig in Parks ausgeführt


das ist ja gerade mein Problem .. ich komme nicht mehr dazu in den Bikepark zu fahren (höchstens mal in ein TrailCenter) und da ist die Bude echt zu fett für meine Hometrails usw. ... da ich das Rune aber einfach so mega geil finde, können da teilweise Parts dran, die ich so auch nicht im Bikepark fahren würde .. mal sehen wo ich dann gewichtstechnisch wirklich rauskomme .. interessant werden die Unterscheide zwischen Herstellergewichtsangaben und dem was es dann wirklich wiegt ...


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Juni 2015)

Dann kannst du bei Laufrädern und Reifen ja auch ev. etwas mehr Kompromisse eingehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

eben .. dort sehe ich am meisten Potential!


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

So, hier mal meine ersten Ideen zum Abspecken:
Bevor hier jemand was von "diese Parts passen nicht zu dem Einsatzgebiet eines Banshee Rune" oder so sagt:
ich bin mit unter 70kg erstens relativ leicht und ich werde mit dem Bike wohl nicht mehr in den Bikepark fahren (vllt. mal FlowTrails aber mehr dann halt nicht) außerdem weiß ich, dass das Rune für mein Einsatzgebiet ein viel zu massiver Rahmen ist und vllt. steige ich ja mal noch um aufs Spitfire, aber ich habe das Rune noch nicht so lange und will es erstmal fahren, weil ich es einfach so super finde ..

Ihr könnt ja trotzdem mal eure Meinungen (unter Beachtung der grade genannte Fakten) äußern und ich bin natürlich auch offen für tipps!


Rahmen: Banshee Rune 2015, M, schwarz, 650B(3515g)
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus DebonAir, 216x63, Tune ?/? (360g)
Federgabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3  Solo Air, 27,5", 160mm(1850g)
Naben: Tune King MK (20x110), Kong (12x142), schwarz (LRS:1529g)
Felgen: Spank Oozy Trail Bead Bite 295 26", Emerald Green
Speichen: Sapim D-Light, schwarz
Nippel: Dt Swiss Alu-Nippel, schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic, 26" (1290g beide zusammmen)
Schläuche: TubelessKit (ca. 150g)
Bremse: Shimano XT BR/BL-M8000, 2016 oder XTR BR-M9020 Trail (555g) / (510g)
Bremsscheiben: Shimano XT SM-RT76-M, 180mm, 6-Loch; SM-RT86L 203mm Ice Tech(330g)
Bremsadapter: Shimano PM 180 / IS2000-PM (71g)
Kurbel: Race Face Next SL Cinch, 175, inkl. Crank Boots (549g)
Innenlager: Race Face Cinch BSA 68/73mm (Gewicht bei Kurbel inkl.)
Kettenblatt: Race Face Direkt Mount 34T, N/W, green (Gewicht bei Kurbel inkl.)
Kettenführung: 77 Designz Freesolo + Crash Plate 34T (54g)
Pedale: XPEDO SPRY XMX24MC (260g)
Kette: KCNC KC01 10-fach 116 Glieder silber (239g)
Kassette: Shimano / Hope XT CS-M771-10, 11-36; 16T Ritzel; T-Rex 40T (393g)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M986 SS Shadow+ (202g)
Shifter: Shimano XTR Schalthebel SL-M980-A (99g)
Griffe: Race Face Half Nelson schwarz (88g)
Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon green, 35mm Klemmung, 750mm(188g)
Vorbau: Easton Haven 35mm Klemmung, 50mm (139g)
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock LEV DX 150, 30.9 (510g)
Remote Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Southpaw Hebel (45g)
Sattel: Race Face Atlas Railed (197g)
Sattelklemme: Vecnum Tooloc 34,9mm (14g)

theoretisches Gewicht: 12,845kg


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Juni 2015)

Hm erscheint mir nicht unrealistisch...
Bei der Bremse weiss ich nicht, ob du wirklich alles mitgewogen hast, da komme ich bei meiner auf eine Spur mehr...
Schaltbowden fehlt noch (40gr?) und Kettenstrebenschutz...
Ob der LRS mit D-Lights wirklich so leicht wird? aber wird schon stimmen...
Wenn du bei der Kassette einen General Lee oder den Absolut Black Block nimmst, sparst du nochmal 70gr...


----------



## sirios (19. Juni 2015)

Also mit den Oozy Trail kann man auch noch im Park gut Gas geben !


----------



## jedy (19. Juni 2015)

also ich fahre meine carbonkurbeln (mit boots) jetzt schon im dritten jahr und auch ziemlich viel bikepark ...


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

ja, Bremsen ist noch ein ganz großes Kapitel! Shimano soll es schon werden, aber da man ja dort quasi alle möglichen Hebel mit allen möglichen Bremssatteln kombinieren könnte, muss ich mir da erst noch ne Platte machen .. ja, die Bowdenzüge hatte ich vergessen .. Kettenstrebenschutz ist beim Rahmengewicht glaube ich schon dabei gewesen, als ich den damals gewogen habe ..

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, ob der Lenker die beste Wahl ist .. muss ich mir noch überlegen..



jedy schrieb:


> also ich fahre meine carbonkurbeln (mit boots) jetzt schon im dritten jahr und auch ziemlich viel bikepark ...


Welche fährst du?


----------



## jedy (19. Juni 2015)

sram x0 dh

und die sind schon ganz schön verrammelt, aber halten ... (noch)


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Juni 2015)

Bei der XT Bremse hatte ich 2015 überlesen... dann wird das Gewicht wieder hinkommen 
Der Lenker ist hald Geschmackssache, ich mag weniger backsweep und auch lieber 780mm...
Answer Protaper SL 780mm find ich ganz gut vom ausprobieren, fahr aber selber Alulenker...


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

Bei dem Easton Haven passen schon die Daten .. und ich denke die Farbe passt auch ganz gut, das Gewicht ist top .. Easton schreibt zwar selber, dass er für Enduro geeignet ist, aber am Lenker will ich eigtl. kein Risiko eingehen und nehme vllt. den Sixc Carbon .. das wird aber eins der letzten Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (19. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> So, hier mal meine ersten Ideen zum Abspecken:
> Bevor hier jemand was von "diese Parts passen nicht zu dem Einsatzgebiet eines Banshee Rune" oder so sagt:
> ich bin mit unter 70kg erstens relativ leicht und ich werde mit dem Bike wohl nicht mehr in den Bikepark fahren (vllt. mal FlowTrails aber mehr dann halt nicht) außerdem weiß ich, dass das Rune für mein Einsatzgebiet ein viel zu massiver Rahmen ist und vllt. steige ich ja mal noch um aufs Spitfire, aber ich habe das Rune noch nicht so lange und will es erstmal fahren, weil ich es einfach so super finde ..
> 
> ...


Bei den Speichen würde auch ne Kombi aus dlight und Laser Gewicht sparen - wobei du die Lrs Gurus auch fragen könntest,ob bei deinem Gewicht (fahrfertig unter 70??) nicht auch nur Laser reichen würden


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

Fahrfertig sind es vielleicht 75kg .. ich werde mal zum Licht Wolf gehen zwecks Laufradsatz - der ist bei mir gleich um die Ecke


----------



## nullstein (19. Juni 2015)

@biker123456 :
Sehr nette Parts, die du verbauen willst. Brauchst du vorn wirklich ne 203er Scheibe, bei deinem beschriebenen Einsatzgebiet?
Die Nobby Nic sind der einzige Posten, der nach meinem Empfinden nicht passt und auch wenig Sinn macht. Aber evtl kommst du mit diesem Reifen ja sehr gut klar.


jedy schrieb:


> also ich fahre meine carbonkurbeln (mit boots) jetzt schon im dritten jahr und auch ziemlich viel bikepark ...


Die XO ist aber vom Gewicht und der gesamten Konstruktion ne ganz andere Hausnummer als die Next!
Und du fährst die tuckigen Boots


----------



## biker123456 (19. Juni 2015)

Also ich dachte mir, ich nehm nur 2 Kolben pro Bremssattel und dafür ne größere Scheibe .. habe die Scheiben halt da .. vllt. mache ich da wirklich noch 2 180er draus .. mal sehen .. die neuen Nobby Nic (seit Ende 2014 gibt es die glaube ich) ersetzen ja die Fat Albert und mit denen bin ich immer sehr gut gefahren .. möchte die mal ausprobieren

.. gab es hier nicht auch mal einen Rune Fahrer, der an sein orangenes Rune auch eine Next Kurbel gebaut hat?


----------



## reflux (19. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Fahrfertig sind es vielleicht 75kg .. ich werde mal zum Licht Wolf gehen zwecks Laufradsatz - der ist bei mir gleich um die Ecke


Dann sagt der bestimmt was zu den Speichen


----------



## Jussi (19. Juni 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Weiss auch nicht, welche Vollhonks immer wieder den Ardent empfehlen... der funktioniert wahrscheinlich ganz gut irgendwo in Californien auf harten, sandigen Trails... aber in Europa eher nicht...




Ich bin einer der Vollhonks der den Ardent empfohlen hat. Wenn auch nur für hinten.
Bei uns gibt es viel Sandsteingebirge somit viele harte sandige Trails, je nach dem wo man fährt! Also Bullshit mit Californien !
Nur weil es die bei dir evt nicht gibt, du damit micht klar kommst und du den Reifen scheiße findest muß man andere welche vielleicht damit gut klar kommen nicht beleidigen. Das ist ein Forum jeder schreibt seine PERSÖNLICHEN Erfahrungen hier rein. Ob man sich daran orientiert liegt an jedem selbst.
Das hier war bis jetzt immer ein super Treat, da gibt es ganz andere und ich finde das sollte auch so bleiben. Also erst denken dann schreiben.

@bobtailoner
Dir gute Besserung und das du schnell wieder auf´s rad kommst.
An was für eine Reifen hast du denn jetzt gedacht? Vielleicht versuche nach dem Ardent auch mal was anderes...

@biker123456
Viel Glück bei deinem unter 12kg Projekt, aber es wird schwierig und teuer das sollte dir klar sein. Auch mit der Partliste, guck dir mal die Räder von San-Andreas und gunznoc an, beide sehr hochwertig und San-Andreas hat es ohne Vaio Stütze gerade mal so unter 13kg geschafft!
Tublesskit 150g, soll das mit Ventile sein? Ist nicht viel aber gehört dazu. Und um die 75ml Milch pro Reifen? Reicht das? Welche Breite willst du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (19. Juni 2015)

die boots sind geil!


----------



## mantra (19. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Felgen: Spank Oozy Trail Bead Bite 295 26", Emerald Green
> Speichen: Sapim D-Light, schwarz
> Nippel: Dt Swiss Alu-Nippel, schwarz



Speichen würde ich D-Light und Laser mischen. Funktioniert bei mir in ner ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse super! Warum DT Nippel? Die Sapim Polyax sind doch super?!

Die Felgen mag ich sehr gerne. Sind sehr leicht und sehr verwindungssteif. Allerdings fallen Durchschläge schon recht mächtig aus. Hatte noch nie ne Felge die so tiefe Dellen bekommen hat. Das Laufrad läuft allerdings trotz relativ lockerer Speichen unterhalb der großen Dellen immer noch super rund.


----------



## iceis (19. Juni 2015)

@biker123456 

Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir steht mit 216 Einbaulänge mit 397g in der Gewichtsdatenbank
216er CCDB Inline ist mit 352g angegeben (hab bisher nix besseres gedrückt aufn Trail).

Nochmal leichter ginge es mit dem Fox Float CTD der bei gleicher Einbaulänge mit 258g angegeben ist.

Ich habe einen extrem wenig bewegten Fox Float CTD Kashima aus meinem Runev2 (also mit richtigem Tune fürs Rune) hier liegen der frisch vom Service kam (verkauf ich bald offiziell aber evtl. willst du den für dein Projekt, ich mach dir nen unschlagbaren Preis ;-)


----------



## svenson69 (19. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> So, hier mal meine ersten Ideen zum Abspecken:
> Bevor hier jemand was von "diese Parts passen nicht zu dem Einsatzgebiet eines Banshee Rune" oder so sagt:
> ich bin mit unter 70kg erstens relativ leicht und ich werde mit dem Bike wohl nicht mehr in den Bikepark fahren (vllt. mal FlowTrails aber mehr dann halt nicht) außerdem weiß ich, dass das Rune für mein Einsatzgebiet ein viel zu massiver Rahmen ist und vllt. steige ich ja mal noch um aufs Spitfire, aber ich habe das Rune noch nicht so lange und will es erstmal fahren, weil ich es einfach so super finde ..
> 
> ...



Hier ist mal meine Teileliste mit 13,59kg 

Rahmen--------------Banshee Rune V.2 26 zoll 2014
Dämpfer--------------Bos Kirk Ki03
Gabel-----------------Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,ZTR Flow, Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen
Bremse---------------Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben  
Schaltwerk-----------Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger----------------Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz------------Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1080 11-36
Kette------------------.Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale----------------Cranfield Brothers Crampon Ulitimate	
Lenker----------------Enve Dh Carbon 760mm
Vorbau----------------Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz-----------Cane Creek Angleset ZS44 oben/Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze----------Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Procraft PRC Carbon
Griffe------------------Ergon GE1
Reifen----------------Continental baron BCC 2.3
Kettenführung-------77designz freesolo plus 34 Taco
Schläuche-----------Continental Mtb-light

Ich könnte zwar jetzt noch mit einer XTR Trail Bremse und anderen Pedalen Gewicht sparen.Aber keine 600g mehr!!
Da hast du Dir wirklich was vorgenommen


----------



## reflux (20. Juni 2015)

Oozy trail Felgen wären noch eine Maßnahme und natürlich die "schwere" Fox 
Die kommt gegen das Gewicht der Pike nicht an


----------



## gunznoc (20. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. gab es hier nicht auch mal einen Rune Fahrer, der an sein orangenes Rune auch eine Next Kurbel gebaut hat?



Moin.

Jau, ich war das. Ist noch dran und kurbelt 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## biker123456 (20. Juni 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> 216er CCDB Inline ist mit 352g angegeben (hab bisher nix besseres gedrückt aufn Trail


was hast du denn sonst noch so für Dämpfer auf den Trail gedrückt?


----------



## iceis (21. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> was hast du denn sonst noch so für Dämpfer auf den Trail gedrückt?



Elka Stage 5 *Spezialtune*
Fox RC4 mit *Spezialtune*

Spezialtune schreib ich deshalb da hier unter anderem veränderte Innereien verbaut wurden.
Das was diese Dämpfer danach leisteten kann man nicht nur mit anderen Shims und besseren Ölen erreichen.

Vivid 5.1 (anderes Öl + andere Shims) werkelt im Rune, funktioniert sehr gut.

Der Inline arbeitet mindestens so gut wie die oben genannten.

Ob Elka, RC4 und Vivid bei langen Abfahrten gegenüber dem Inline Vorteile bieten kann ich nicht sagen da ich den Inline nur auf eher kurzen (ca. 260 hm) steinigen/wurzeligen Abfahrten bewegt habe.


Dämpfer ohne Tune die mit dem getunten 5.1 und obigen speziell getunten nicht zu vergleichen sind liste ich jetzt nicht auf.


----------



## Pakalolo (21. Juni 2015)

Es kann losgehen...


----------



## Pakalolo (21. Juni 2015)

Bin mal auf den Dämpfer gespannt, wurde extra auf VPP-Hinterbauten abgestimmt.
Im Zweifelsfall hab ich noch den CCDBAirCS mit normaler Luftkammer.
Weiß zufällig jemand ob man die Lev auch von 31.6 auf 30.9 abdrehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (21. Juni 2015)

Fertig


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Juni 2015)

Da hat es aber jemand eilig gehabt 

Wie hast du das mit der Sattelstütze jetzt gelöst ?


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit der Sattelstütze jetzt gelöst ?


Hab mir vorübegehend von nem Kumpel ne alte Joplin ausgeliehen, werde mir aber noch die passende Lev besorgen.
Beim Aufbau ist mir ein Problem untergekommen, das ich nicht kapiere. Mein Hinter hat 142x12mm, die Laufräder mit DT Swiss 240s Nabe liefen bereits vorher in einem Hinterbau mit 142x12 mm.
Trotzdem passte die Achse nicht richtig durch die Nabe und eine Messung mit Schieblehre hat tatsächlich ergeben, dass die alte Achse minimal weniger Durchmesser hat, als die von Banshee.
Jemand schon mal sowas erlebt?


----------



## HansDampf89 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch die 240s, bei mir passt die Achse ohne Probleme durch


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Juni 2015)

@Pakalolo
Ich glaub mich zu erinnern, dass das mit dem Abdrehen schon jemand gemacht hat. eventuell @BommelMaster?

Bin gespannt was du zum Rune sagst!


----------



## R.C. (22. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hab mir vorübegehend von nem Kumpel ne alte Joplin ausgeliehen, werde mir aber noch die passende Lev besorgen.
> Beim Aufbau ist mir ein Problem untergekommen, das ich nicht kapiere. Mein Hinter hat 142x12mm, die Laufräder mit DT Swiss 240s Nabe liefen bereits vorher in einem Hinterbau mit 142x12 mm.
> Trotzdem passte die Achse nicht richtig durch die Nabe und eine Messung mit Schieblehre hat tatsächlich ergeben, dass die alte Achse minimal weniger Durchmesser hat, als die von Banshee.
> Jemand schon mal sowas erlebt?



Ich hab' auch eine 240er mit etwas schmaelerer 12mm Achse, da passt die Achse vom Zentrierstaender knapp nicht durch, dafuer die vom Rune. Du hast wohl gerade bei beiden (Nabe und Achse) Toleranzen in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was du zum Rune sagst!



Bin auch gespannt was ich zum Rune sag 

Heute Abend erster Ausritt


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Juni 2015)

Die Ausfallenden würde ich aber eher noch von steil auf flach stellen, zumindest mir taugts dann mehr...


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Juni 2015)

Da muss ich mich noch spielen, momentan ist ein -1,5° Winkelsteuersatz verbaut und ne Gabel mit 555mm Einbauhöhe, da passt schon die hohe Einstellung. Sonst wird wahrscheinlich der Sitzwinkel bergauf zu flach....
Radstand beträgt so übrigens 1196mm (grob mit Meterstab gemessen).
Mal schauen, vielleicht bau ich auch einen ganz normalen Steuersatz ein....???

Man(n) braucht ja Projekte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Bin mal auf den Dämpfer gespannt, wurde extra auf VPP-Hinterbauten abgestimmt.
> Im Zweifelsfall hab ich noch den CCDBAirCS mit normaler Luftkammer ...


Welcher Manitou ist das denn? Ich hatte im Spitfire zuerst einen Manitou Evolver ISX-4 und fand den ziemlich gut - auch ohne spezielle VPP-Abstimmung!!! Zum CCDB-Air (Regular) keinen Unterschied, ausser der vorhandenen SPV-Platform.


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Juni 2015)

Manitou Evolver ISX-6 Intrinsic. Zur speziellen Abstimmung kann ich nichts sagen, der Verkäufer hat mir diese Info mitgegeben. Zumindest vor dem Haus auf der Straße fühlt er sich gut an und der Verstellbereich scheint breit zu sein. Eventuell wurde eine andere Shimbelegung eingebaut...?


----------



## NoStyle (22. Juni 2015)

Bin mir nicht sicher wegen einer speziellen Stimmung - ich hatte meinen problemfrei in mehreren Rahmen drin. Aber der Dämpfer ist sehr gut und nahezu genauso weit einstellbar wie ein CCDB-Air. Ich denke nicht dass Du etwas vermissen wirst!


----------



## Design-Rider (22. Juni 2015)

Sers Leute, hier jemand der ne Sram 1x11 mit 28T verbaut hat? Ich hab das x sync Kb für gxp mit 6 mm offset. Ich möchte allerdings die Kettenlinie am 42er etwas verbessern. Jemand nen Tipp, welches Kettenblatt mehr Offset hat ? also mehr in Richtung Tl baut.


----------



## tor-bjoern (23. Juni 2015)

Kann dir da leider keinen Tipp geben, würde es jedoch selbst mit Unterlegscheiben erstmal ausprobieren.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Juni 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Kann dir da leider keinen Tipp geben, würde es jedoch selbst mit Unterlegscheiben erstmal ausprobieren.


Das wird eher schwierig mit einem Direct Mount Kettenblatt.

Das Absolut Black hat auch recht wenig Offset, wolftooth soll 1-2 mm mehr haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (23. Juni 2015)

Nach der gestrigen Testfahrt im Regen und folglich auf matschigem Untergrund (leider auch mit Sommerbereifung....Ardent), viel mir die super Performance des Hinterbaus auf, vor allem im uphill. Hatte schon mal einen VPP-Hinterbau, aber das Rune bleibt echt ruhig. DH-Performance ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, das habe ich jedoch erwartet. 
Vor allem geht der Manitou ISX 6 richtig gut, mein Double Barell Air konnte das, was ich gestern gebraucht habe nicht besser liefern in meinem Alutech Fanes. Werde den Cane Creek trotzdem mal zu Vergleichszwecken ins Rune stecken.
Jetzt muss nur der Sommer wieder kommen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Juni 2015)

Na das klingt ja schon einmal gut!  Den Ardent bei Regen zu fahren und trotzdem noch überzeugt vom Bike zu sein, das spricht für das Bike!


----------



## mest1 (23. Juni 2015)

@Pakalolo Und wie fällt das erste Fazit zum direkten Vergleich zum Fanes aus ?


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Juni 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Den Ardent bei Regen zu fahren und trotzdem noch überzeugt vom Bike zu sein, das spricht für das Bike!


So kann man es auch zusammenfassen


----------



## Pakalolo (23. Juni 2015)

mest1 schrieb:


> Und wie fällt das erste Fazit zum direkten Vergleich zum Fanes aus ?


Noch schwierig zu sagen, ich muss erst mal warten bis die Trails wieder ein wenig abgetrocknet sind, die richtig großen Sprünge hab ich gestern mal ausgelassen. Grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus mich auf keinen Fall verschlechtert zu haben. Wenn das Rune bergab fährt, hatte ich das Gefühl, es will noch schneller fahren, es fordert einen geradezu auf Gas zu geben.
Werde noch einen "richtigen" Vergleich zwischen Fanes und Rune schreiben, sobald ich öfter mit dem Rune gefahren bin.
Ride on!


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf!


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2015)

Au ja  Es tummeln sich ja einige (ehem.) Fanes Fahrer hier. 
Auch ich würde das Fanes gegen ein Rune abgeben. Aber nur, wenn es das wirklich wert ist. Kann mir kein "Geld-versenken" leisten. 
Á propos. Gibt es jemanden im Raum Reutlingen, der nen V2 in M hat?


Sascha


----------



## Caese (23. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ...Aber nur, wenn es das wirklich wert ist. Kann mir kein "Geld-versenken" leisten...


achso!


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2015)

Ja bitte?!


Sascha


----------



## biker123456 (23. Juni 2015)

Es gibt ja nun doch ein paar Leute die das Rune von 26" auf 27,5" umgebaut haben .. kann da jemand nach nun längerer Testzeit mal ein paar Worte zum Thema Agillität der beiden Laufradergrößen verlieren?
Ich dachte immer, dass die etwas größeren Laufräder nicht so viel Einfluss auf die Agillität haben werden, aber als ich letzte Woche von einem Kumpel sein Trek Slash nach dem Umbau von 26" nach 27,5" mal gefahren bin, kam mir der Unterschied ganz schön krass vor ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (23. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nun doch ein paar Leute die das Rune von 26" auf 27,5" umgebaut haben .. kann da jemand nach nun längerer Testzeit mal ein paar Worte zum Thema Agillität der beiden Laufradergrößen verlieren?



Ich bin nicht lange 27.5" gefahren, aber dass ich was von den groesseren Raedern direkt gespuert habe, kann ich nicht behaupten. Das hoehere Tretlager stark und die laengeren Kettenstreben auch ein bisschen (bilde ich mir halt ein .


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man das so pauschal beantworten kann. Es hängt sehr viel davon ab wie die verglichenen Laufradsätze aufgebaut sind, Reifen und so weiter. Sonst vergleicht man Äpfel mit Birnen. Bei mir zum Beispiel hat die Agilität und Verspieltheit am Spitfire mit 650B spürbar zugenommen! 993 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied und etwas leichter rollende Reifen ließen meinen 26er LRS ziemlich schlapp aussehen ... 
Komplett identisch, nur mit größeren 650B-Felgen, dürfte der Unterschied nicht sehr groß ausfallen, besonders nicht in Sachen Agilität, sondern überwiegend nur im etwas verbesserten Überrollverhalten. Geometrieunterschiede lasse ich mal außen vor, da sich bei mir nur das Tretlager 10mm erhöht hat, was im Gelände kaum spürbar war. Alle anderen Parameter blieben identisch.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juni 2015)

Ich hab's kurz schon gemerkt, schwerer im Antritt, andere Gänge.
Waren aber auch deutlich schwerere Laufräder am Anfang.

Da das Rad beim Fahren eh im Sag ist, habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Tretlager.


----------



## biker123456 (23. Juni 2015)

.. mein jetziger LRS wiegt ca. 1900g in 26" .. der neue LRS wird zwischen 1550 (26") und 1600g (27,5") liegen und Reifen werden ca. 120g leichter (das Paar) .. ich bin mir halt nur noch nicht schlüssig, welche Lafradgröße es werden soll .. ich bin eigtl. für 26" ... wenn ich mir aber die Entwicklung der Enduro Rahmen so anschaue, wird es wohl in 1-2 Jahren kaum noch 26er geben und ich kann mir gut vorstellen irgendwann mir mal einen leichteren Rahmen zu kaufen. .. Also in der finanzielle Hinsicht wäre ein 27,5" (und Gabel dann natürlich auch gleich mit) besser .. vom Gefühl her würde ich aber lieber 26er fahren (zwecks Agillität usw.) - Laufruhe und leichter rollende Reifen sind mir da nicht so wichtig ..


----------



## Caese (23. Juni 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man das so pauschal beantworten kann. Es hängt sehr viel davon ab wie die verglichenen Laufradsätze aufgebaut sind, Reifen und so weiter. Sonst vergleicht man Äpfel mit Birnen. Bei mir zum Beispiel hat die Agilität und Verspieltheit am Spitfire mit 650B spürbar zugenommen! 993 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied und etwas leichter rollende Reifen ließen meinen 26er LRS ziemlich schlapp aussehen ...
> Komplett identisch, nur mit größeren 650B-Felgen, dürfte der Unterschied nicht sehr groß ausfallen, besonders nicht in Sachen Agilität, sondern überwiegend nur im etwas verbesserten Überrollverhalten. Geometrieunterschiede lasse ich mal außen vor, da sich bei mir nur das Tretlager 10mm erhöht hat, was im Gelände kaum spürbar war. Alle anderen Parameter blieben identisch.



NoStyle triffts mal wieder auf den Kopf; meine Erfahrungen sind identisch. Ich bin von einem Mittelklasse LRS 26" mit der HansDampf/MM Kombi auf einen Light-Wolf (leichter, breiter, geiler) 27,5" LRS mit Onza Ibex gewechselt . Deutlich zu spüren war ein besseres Abrollverhalten in der Ebene und bergauf sowie das höhere Tretlager (was ich als positiv empfand, da ich mit 26" in der flachsten Einstellung zuviele Kurbelaufsetzer hatte). Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass das bessere Rollen nicht den 1,5" zuschreiben ist, sondern vielmehr den neuen Mänteln und der Gewichtsersparnis von ca. 300 g rotierender Masse.

An der Agilität des Rads hat sich gefühlt rein gar nichts geändert, aber ich bin auch den 26" LRS mit 27,5er Ausfallenden gefahren...


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2015)

@biker123456 

Ich kann nur jedem zu raten, zu fahren was ihm am besten taugt. Du hast dir die frage ja selbst beantwortet.
Und der 26er ist leichter 

Zudem ist es bei der schnelllebigkeit des marktes vorstellbar, dass es bei deinem heute gekauften 27,5' LRS
in 2 jahren womöglich schon wieder kompatibilitätsprobleme geben wird.

In dem fall hättest du 2 jahre nicht gefahrn was du egtl. wolltest, und dein LRS wäre trotzdem wieder "veraltet"...

Es gibt im moment für den konsumenten keine zukunftssicherheit in unserem sport. Die industrie wird alles für tun, dass es die nicht geben wird.

-> 26'


----------



## biker123456 (23. Juni 2015)

26 ain't dead!


----------



## Pornspirit (23. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> 26 ain't dead!


Würde ich auch so unterschreiben! Bin beim Spiti von 650b wieder auf 26" zurück. Obwohl die 650b Laufräder gut 500g, bei gleicher Bereifung, leichter sind. Ausfallenden waren in beiden Fällen 26". Ein Agileres Fahrverhalten mit 650b war bei mir nicht der Fall, hatte eher Probleme das Bike in schnellen Kehren in die Kurve zu kippen. Das höhere Tretlager empfand ich als angenehm, durch deutlich weniger Aufsetzer. 
So ist der 26" Laufradsatz wieder im Dauereinsatz, nur für längere Touren oder wenns in Gebirge geht, kommt der 650b zum Einsatz. Beide Größen haben ihre Berechtigung, je nach Einsatz und Persönlichen vorlieben.


----------



## NoStyle (23. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> .. mein jetziger LRS wiegt ca. 1900g in 26" .. der neue LRS wird zwischen 1550 (26") und 1600g (27,5") liegen und Reifen werden ca. 120g leichter (das Paar) .. ich bin mir halt nur noch nicht schlüssig, welche Lafradgröße es werden soll .. ich bin eigtl. für 26" ... wenn ich mir aber die Entwicklung der Enduro Rahmen so anschaue, wird es wohl in 1-2 Jahren kaum noch 26er geben und ich kann mir gut vorstellen irgendwann mir mal einen leichteren Rahmen zu kaufen. .. Also in der finanzielle Hinsicht wäre ein 27,5" (und Gabel dann natürlich auch gleich mit) besser .. vom Gefühl her würde ich aber lieber 26er fahren (zwecks Agillität usw.) - Laufruhe und leichter rollende Reifen sind mir da nicht so wichtig ..


Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Du möchtest lieber 26" fahren - na dann mach es!  
Wenn überhaupt dauert das noch sehr lange bis 26" vom Markt ist. Dazu kommt bei 650B eventuell noch eine neue Gabel hinzu. Ich bin mit dem Spitfire eigentlich von Beginn an direkt umgestiegen und gleiches würde ich auch empfehlen: Wenn 650B, dann Geld in die Hand nehmen und komplett wechseln. Solange man mit 26" glücklich ist kann man sich das auch sparen.
Zudem ist die Rune-Geometrie eigentlich für 26" ausgelegt. 650B kann unter Umständen ein ungefälliger Kompromiss werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (23. Juni 2015)

Also ich möchte hier mal kurz etwas über 26'' vs. 650B verlieren. Agilität, Radstand... all das kein Thema, da stimme ich zu. Da kann man auch Preferenzen haben, dass ist klar.
Aber Leute die Geometrie des Rahmens verändert sich ja praktisch nicht beim Radgrössentausch! Ihr setzt einen grösseren Radius ein, was das Rune gesamthaft anhebt, vorne wie hinten um das gleiche Mass! Das Tretlager ist logischerweise höher (gemessen) vom Boden entfernt, aber eure Position auf dem Bike bleibt gleich! Ihr seit dann einfach um den Centimenter weiter oben, aber immernoch in der gleichen Position zwischen den Radachsen. Das was ihr als niedrigeres oder höheres Tretlager bei anderen Bikes feststellt, ist nichts anderes als die Tretlagerabsenkung von Radachsenlinie zu Mitte Trelager. Klar ist das Ausfallende vom 650B Rad länger, und das macht minimal was aus, aber nicht dermassen. 
Bitte verbessert mich wenn ich Kuhmist zusammen schreib!


----------



## Jan_1968 (24. Juni 2015)

@ooib
Die Position Tretlager zu Radachse hat sehr viel mit dem Gefühl "in dem Rad sitzen" zu tun. Ein höheres Tretlager völlig unabhängig von allen anderen Parametern (also z.B. Höhe Radachse) gesehen bedeutet grundsätzlich einen höheren Schwerpunkt des Fahrers, das Rad wird also kippeliger, auch wenn dabei Tretlagerposition gesehen zu den Radachsen gleich bleibt. Inwieweit oder ab wann das (als störend/besser) spürbar ist, hängt dann wieder von der Gesamtgeometrie ab (oder auch eigenem Empfinden/Fahrweise (?)).

...auch mich bitte verbessern, wenn das nicht stimmt...

Gruß Jan


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juni 2015)

Mmhhh. Jetzt wird es aber Erbsenzählerei. 
Im Grunde habt ihr beiden ja Recht. 
Aaaber: jeder 650b Gegner (ich fahre 650b) hat das Totschlagargument, dass der Unterschied ja nur 1,irgendwas cm im Umfang sind. Hat er ja auch recht. Dass das Tretlager dann auch um diesen Wert angehoben wird, ... auch klar. Aber, dass das Bike dann kippeliger wird, halte ich für einen theoretischen Aspekt, aber kein spürbarer. Es sei denn, man "will" ihn spüren. 
Ich kann (leider) nur von der Fanes sprechen. Ich bin das Fanes mit 26" sauschwerem LRS in der langen Kettenstrebenstellung gefahren (440mm???). 
Um bewusst vergleichen zu können, habe ich vorne und hinten den gleichen Reifen auf den 650b LRS gezogen. Maulweite hat sich meines Wissens nach nicht verändert. Weis ich jetzt aber nicht mehr 100%ig. 
Der neue LRS wiegt ca. 1800 irgendwas Gramm. Der alte wohl zwischen 1900-2000g. 
Ich kann jetzt nicht behaupten, dass das Fanes Träger geworden ist. Die Vorteile, führe ich jetzt nicht weiter aus, da sie ja überall zu häuf diskutiert werden, waren für mich schon spürbar. Und das, OBWOHL ICH IM VORFELD GEGEN 650b WAR. Was ich aber nicht gespürt habe, ist verloren gegangene Agilität. 
Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen den Lissl Ossl Trail in Kirchberg gefahren; der Inbegriff von Kurven würde ich sagen. Ich habe nichts kippeliges oder irgendwas dergleichen negativ verspürt. 
Wie das jetzt aber auf's Rune zu übertragen ist, keine Ahnung. Ist ja schon eine andere Geometrie. Und das oben aufgeführte Trek hat auch eine andere Geo. 
Für mich, und das höre ich von einige meiner 650b Kollegen, ist nicht der Umstieg auf 650b der Aha-Effekt, sondern nach längerer 650b Phase wieder zurück auf 26" zu gehen. Erst dann spürt man den Unterschied. 


Sascha


----------



## R.C. (24. Juni 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Aber, dass das Bike dann kippeliger wird, halte ich für einen theoretischen Aspekt, aber kein spürbarer.



Natuerlich spuert man nicht, dass es 'kippeliger' wird, man merkt's in den Kurven (und bei Manuals wohl auch, da wird's aber schwer, den Unterschied zwischen den laengeren Kettenstreben und dem hoeheren Tretlager herauszufiltern) - wenn man den Vergleich hat. Wer sicher sein will, dass es die Tretlagerhoehe und nicht die groesseren Laufraeder sind, sollte am besten noch ein 29er mit tiefem Tretlager als Vergleich fahren. 
Wird das Rune dadurch unbrauchbar: nein
Fuehlt es sich mit 26" besser an: ja
Sollte das jeder fuer sich selbst ausprobieren und nicht auf irgendjemand in irgendeinem Forum hoeren: so wie _immer_ lautet die Antwort: ja


----------



## Jan_1968 (24. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## martin82 (24. Juni 2015)

Das sind doch mal gute Infos zu 650b im Rune, super Diskussion.
Ich wollte mir mal ne neue Gabel spendieren. Aktuell ne alte Lyrik mit 160mm und 26". Da ich auch eine zukunftssichere Gabel kaufen will wird's ne 650b kompatible. Daher möchte/werde ich auch gleich 650b ausprobieren. Da ich immer wieder selbst mit 28T KB aufsetzte (Ausfallenden in der Mitte) erhoffe ich mir etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit als Vorteil.
Fragen:
1. hat jemand 650b Ausfallenden abzugeben
2. Was sind eure Gabel Tipps. Die Lyrik aktuell ist mir tendenziell ein bisschen zu kurz (Einbaulänge/Höhe). Meine Favoriten sind Pike (Service/Tuning freundlich, leicht...) und X-Fusion Metric (steif, bei Bedarf mehr FW, leider schwer zu bekommen, teuer).
Bin für euer Feedback dankbar. 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (24. Juni 2015)

Mattoc?!


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juni 2015)

Hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen. Service wohl noch einfacher, oder?!
Und sie ist deutlich besser, als die letzten Tests das irgendwo gezeigt haben. Als sie veröffentlicht wurde, war ja auch siedet hellauf begeistert. Nur jetzt scheinbar nicht mehr. Bike Bravos halt. 
Die MRP Stage soll doch ebenfalls super sein. 
Gabeln gibt es "viele". Formula,BOS z.B. auch noch. Je nachdem, was du ausgeben willst. Und Achtung! Deine Nabe sollte umbaubar sein. Metros hat glaube ich QR20 und die aktuellen Enduro Gabeln QR15. 


Sascha


----------



## martin82 (24. Juni 2015)

Günstig wäre die Mattoc, und hat den Vorteil dass sie auch mit 170mm geht.
Vielleicht kann @GrazerTourer was dazu sagen. Mir ist wichtig dass die Gabel bei steilem Gelände hoch im Federweg steht. Deshalb finde ich auch das AWK Tuning (momentan nur Pike/Lyrik) recht interessant.
BOS finde ich auch eigentlich auch interessant, aber auch für meinen Geschmack zu teuer.


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

Fox?


----------



## culoduro (24. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, was Du wiegst, @martin82  - die Bos Deville hat m.E. eine sehr gute Dämpfung, ist mir aber mit ihren 34mm Standrohren und der schlanken Krone zu weich bei 85-90kg fahrfertig, gerade im Steilen mit Basteln etc.
Aus diesem Grund wäre ich auch bei der Mattoc vorsichtig, bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren. 
Grazertourer ist glaube ich etwas schlanker/leichter als ich... 

Die Lyrik wie auch die neue Fox 36 sind deutlich steifer. Die neue Fox 36 hat auch eine sehr gute Dämpfung und sackt im Steilen nicht durch (und ich hatte für meine Float unwesentlich mehr als für eine Pike bezahlt, aber das ist leider nicht die Regel).


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2015)

Hoi!
Ich wiege so zwschen 72 und 75kg nackt... je nach Lust und Laune 

Zur Mattoc:
Ich bi ser überzeug von der Gabel, wenn auch ihre einzige Schwäche das nicht ganz so hoch im Federweg bleiben ist... Ja, es ist und bleibt eine Luftgabel! Die haben das Problem doch alle. Ich kann halbwegs gut damit leben. Wenn das wirklich DAS Kriterium für dich ist, dann nimm eine andere (Lyrik U Turn, wenn du sie wo bekommst. MNeine Van aus 2010 war auch gut! Im Bekanntenkreis gibt's zwei neuere Vans, die tauchen beide sehr arg weg, laut deren Aussagen). Ich finde die Mattoc was die Dämpfung betrifft sensationell gut! Richtig hoch im Federweg steht sie nur, wenn du sie etwas straffer fährst. Das mache ich - ohne KOmforteinbußen. Ich habe einen Token verbaut (Eigenanfertigung von JL Suspension).


----------



## martin82 (24. Juni 2015)

An alle: Vielen Dank für die Tipps
Die neue 36 Float ist sicher gut. Die doofe Steckachse schreckt mich ein bisschen ab.
Bin um die 66kg, ganz ohne Ausrüstung. Werde mir ein bisschen Gedanken machen und berichte im Verlauf...
Zum AWK System für interessiert (hab ich nur am Rande verfolgt): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/page-7#post-13041099


----------



## sirios (24. Juni 2015)

fährt von euch jemand ne 27,5er Gabel (vielleicht sogar die 36er Fox) mit nem 26" Vorderrad? Macht sich das arg bemerkbar? Könnte günstig ne 36er bekommen aber als 27,5 Version...


----------



## biker123456 (24. Juni 2015)

martin82 schrieb:


> doofe Steckachse schreckt mich ein bisschen ab


Gab es dort nicht aber auch eine Lösung mit einen anderer Steckachse??


----------



## R.C. (24. Juni 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> fährt von euch jemand ne 27,5er Gabel (vielleicht sogar die 36er Fox) mit nem 26" Vorderrad? Macht sich das arg bemerkbar? Könnte günstig ne 36er bekommen aber als 27,5 Version...



Ja und nein (Mattoc, mit 3mm Unterschied im Offset, 41mm vs. 44mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

Ja es gibt für die Fox Schnellspanner zum nachrüsten kosten glaubig um die 100€.
Link weiß ich aber grad nicht.

Welche Befürchtung hast du wenn du ein 26" Rad in einer 27,5" Gabel fährst?
Ich würde die Fox nehmen!


----------



## martin82 (24. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> nachrüsten kosten glaubig um die 100€.


das schreckt eben auch ab....


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

Und ist echt unschön.
Fahre deswegen Steckachse, wie früher 

Hier ein Link dazu.

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-maverick-suspension-q36r-schnellspann-kit/


----------



## tor-bjoern (24. Juni 2015)

Hier der Link zu den Schnellspannern:
http://mavericksuspension.com/product/q36r-quick-release/

Habe ich an meiner auch verbaut.


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

Wenn man das Rad öfters mal ausbauen muß sicher ne Gute investition.
Oder wenn man Rennen fährt und jede Sekunde zählt....


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2015)

zu AWK. Ist das denn wirklich der Weisheit letzter Schluß?

Wenn ich mir dieses Video hier anschauen (wo laut Forum das AWK Ding genutzt wird)  muss ich sagen: So eine weit eintauchende Gabel habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben nicht besessen.  Entweder fährt er sie extrem extrem extrem weich, oder da passt etwas überhaupt nicht.


----------



## tor-bjoern (24. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Wenn man das Rad öfters mal ausbauen muß sicher ne Gute investition.
> Oder wenn man Rennen fährt und jede Sekunde zählt....


Bei mir eher das mit dem Ein- und Ausbau. Muss das Vorderrad ausbauen, damit das Rune ins Auto passt.


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

Ja das ist echt lästig kenne das noch von meinem alten Auto.

Mal was anderes:
Einige fahren ja Winkelsteuersätze.
Könntet ihr mal evt posten welche, am besten mit Link damit ich weiß was sowas kostet!

Danke !


----------



## R.C. (24. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Welche Befürchtung hast du wenn du ein 26" Rad in einer 27,5" Gabel fährst?



Dass die Front kippeliger wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2015)

Winkelsteuersätze. Kostenpunkt 70-120 EUR.

http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?cPath=80&products_id=1331
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp


----------



## sirios (24. Juni 2015)

@Jussi und @R.C. Genau das ist meine Befürchtung durch das etwas andere Offset...


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du das merken wirst.


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

Ok danke schonmal.
Gibt es bei denen welche einen verbaut haben, Probleme. Knacken, Quitschen ect....?


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte den Gabel-Offset nicht kleinreden - irgendeinen Sinn wird er schon machen, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln ob man die 2-3mm spürbar merkt. 
By the Way: "Früher" hatten die 26" Gabeln bei gleichem Federweg auch unterschiedliche Offsets gehabt. Fox, Rockshox, Marzocchi - da war von 41-44mm alles dabei und ich kann mich an keine Diskussion erinnern das eine Van kippeliger lenkte als eine 66er ...


----------



## svenson69 (24. Juni 2015)

@sirios 
Ich bin eine 350CR 27.5 mit einem 26er Laufrad gefahren.Konnte weder auf dem heimischen Trail noch im Bikepark etwas negatives feststellen

@Jussi 
Fahre jetzt schon jahrelang ein Cane Creek Angleset,hatte es schon in zig Bikes verbaut und war immer sehr zufrieden mit.würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (24. Juni 2015)

Toll, dann muss ich die Fox wohl doch bestellen


----------



## svenson69 (24. Juni 2015)

Haben wir schon Herbst


----------



## biker123456 (24. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Haben wir schon Herbst


Vom Wetter her schon!


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2015)

Fahre die metric in nem 26' LRS. Bilde mir die kippligerige front manchmal auch ein....kann wahrscheinlich aber auch an anderen faktoren(kombinationen) liegen.

Ich denk ne 26' gabel geht in nem 26'LRS immer noch am besten


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

@svenson69 du fährst das Rune mit 26" wieviel offset hat dein Steuersatz?
Evt bekommt meine Freundin auch ein Rune dann aber 26" und M. Von einem 1-Fach Antrieb konnte ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht überzeugen somit wäre ein bisschen höhres Tretlager schon besser, allerdings gefällt ihr bei meinem Rune der LW so gut, deswegen die frage nach einen Winkelsteuersatz. Habe da an 1° gedacht oder doch besser 1,5°?


----------



## Design-Rider (24. Juni 2015)

Leute, hat man beim verstellen des Ccdb air cs keine spürbaren Klicks in der hsc und hsr ?


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

hier stand mist!


----------



## grey (24. Juni 2015)

Nur LS hat Klicks, HS wird mit Turns gemessen, steht aber auch so recht eindeutig in der Anleitung.


----------



## grey (24. Juni 2015)

lol, okay.
War mir nicht sicher, ob das durchtriebener böser trockener Humor war oder ein Irrtum.


----------



## Design-Rider (24. Juni 2015)

grey schrieb:


> Nur LS hat Klicks, HS wird mit Turns gemessen, steht aber auch so recht eindeutig in der Anleitung.



jo jetzt hab ichs auch gelesen. Hatte zuvor nur die Englische Version " Englisch is nich so meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (24. Juni 2015)

@Jussi 
Im Rune habe ich keinen verbaut,geht durch die tapered Gabel leider nicht.
Das Angleset hatte ich in anderen Rahmen verbaut.
Aber ich bin mit der jetzigen Geo sehr zufrieden.Da vermisse ich nicht noch einen flacheren LW
Wieviel mm Federweg hat denn deine Fox?
Hast auch mal an Offsetbuchsen gedacht?mit denen hatte ich auch gute erfahrungen.


@biker123456 
sirios weiß schon was ich meine
obwohl das mit dem Wetter passt auch,leider!


----------



## grey (24. Juni 2015)

@Design-Rider
Eins noch, wenn man spürt, dass es sich schwerer drehen lässt, versuch nicht weiterzudrehen dann bist nämlich am Ende der Verstellung angelangt.
Ich hatte zwar noch selbst keine Probleme aber es soll ja einige Leute geben, die die Versteller überdreht haben und den Dämpfer dann einschicken mussten.
Vielleicht bin ich da etwas übervorsichtig, aber so ein defekt würde mich einfach maßlos nerven.


----------



## Design-Rider (24. Juni 2015)

grey schrieb:


> @Design-Rider
> Eins noch, wenn man spürt, dass es sich schwerer drehen lässt, versuch nicht weiterzudrehen dann bist nämlich am Ende der Verstellung angelangt.
> Ich hatte zwar noch selbst keine Probleme aber es soll ja einige Leute geben, die die Versteller überdreht haben und den Dämpfer dann einschicken mussten.
> Vielleicht bin ich da etwas übervorsichtig, aber so ein defekt würde mich einfach maßlos nerven.



Okay gut zu wissen  thx


----------



## sirios (24. Juni 2015)

@biker123456
sirios weiß schon was ich meine
obwohl das mit dem Wetter passt auch,leider![/QUOTE]

jo ! Eigentlich wollte ich bis Herbst damit warten... Das wird aber schwierig! :LOL:


----------



## culoduro (24. Juni 2015)

sirios schrieb:


> fährt von euch jemand ne 27,5er Gabel (vielleicht sogar die 36er Fox) mit nem 26" Vorderrad? Macht sich das arg bemerkbar? Könnte günstig ne 36er bekommen aber als 27,5 Version...



Ich bin die 27.5" 160mm Float ein Weilchen mit einem 26er Vorderrad gefahren. Mir hats nicht so gefallen, ist nicht super schlimm, aber lenkt sich nicht intuitiv, eher etwas kippelig/ unruhig. YMMV - ich bin in manchen Punkten auch eher das Sensibelchen.


----------



## biker123456 (24. Juni 2015)

also erstmal danke an euch alle für die vielen Beschreibungen, Meinungen usw. .. ich bleibe konsequent bei 26" - das steht jetzt 100% fest. Heute kam wieder ein kleines Paket für das Abspeckprojekt:


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> @Jussi
> Im Rune habe ich keinen verbaut,geht durch die tapered Gabel leider nicht.
> Das Angleset hatte ich in anderen Rahmen verbaut.


Klar gibt es das...schau mal bei works components vorbei


----------



## biker123456 (24. Juni 2015)

*ich werde absofort wohl auch einen extra Aufbau-Thread erstellen .. damit ich hier den Banshee Rune Thread nicht mit unnötigen Teilen zuspamme!


----------



## svenson69 (24. Juni 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Klar gibt es das...schau mal bei works components vorbei


Hast du mal ein Link für den Genauen Steuersatz?
Ich hatte schonmal geschaut,aber nichts passendes für tapered Gabeln gefunden.Nur für tapered Steuerrohre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (24. Juni 2015)

@biker123456
Stell dann mal bitte den Link hier rein


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Link für den Genauen Steuersatz?
> Ich hatte schonmal geschaut,aber nichts passendes für tapered Gabeln gefunden.Nur für tapered Steuerrohre.


http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp
Biddesehr 
Der Grazertourer fährt diesen Steuersatz 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2015)

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit dem BOS Vip´r2?
Könnte der im Rune funktionieren?
Hat das mal einer getestet?


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Juni 2015)

Die Bos Dämpfer werden eh konkret zu jedem Kunden abgestimmt soweit ich weiss...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan_1968 (25. Juni 2015)

@svenson69 
Könntest Du mal in ein paar kurzen Worten sagen, wie sich die Marzocchi 350 CR im Rune macht (oder wie tauglich die Gabel grundsätzlich ist?). Im Netz findet man sehr wenig zu dieser Gabel...


----------



## Pakalolo (25. Juni 2015)

Statusupdate eines Neu-Rune-Fahrers:
Gestern zweite Tour gefahren, Boden teils trocken, teils matschig.
Uphill war grandios, fahre momentan mit hoher Einstellung und -1,5° Winkelsteuersatz von Works Components. Mindestens genauso gut wie mein Fanes vorher mit CCDBAirCS (immer wieder schön diese Abkürzung). Der Hinterbau bleibt auch im steilen Anstieg ruhig und ein Lockout oder ähnliches ist m.E. nicht notwendig.
Im DH empfinde ich das Rune als schnell, wahnsinnig schnell. Werde den Steuersatz mal wechseln, wenn ich Zeit hab, glaube mir fehlt noch ein wenig Wendigkeit. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch ein wenig an meiner Position über dem Bike feilen muss.
Was mir gestern noch nicht gelang, ist eine Einstellung zu finden, in der zwar ausreichend Sensibilität für kleine Schläge vorhanden ist und trotzdem genügend "Popp" da ist, um richtig schön abzuziehen.

Sattelstütze hab ich jetzt mal was Neues probiert:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/seat-posts/hilo/strate.html

150mm Version, macht einen soliden Eindruck, Bedienung einwandfrei und Vertrieb nebst Shop ist bei mir um die Ecke, sollten Defekte innerhalb der Garantiezeit auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (25. Juni 2015)

@Pakalolo 
Dann fährst Du jetzt also mit 64,5 Grad Lenkwinkel? (Habe ich das richtig interpretiert/gerechnet?).
Ist das nicht schon sehr flach?


----------



## Pakalolo (25. Juni 2015)

Ja das stimmt, ich hab den Rahmen so gekauft und jetzt probier ich halt ein wenig rum. "Kippelig" ist es mir nicht vorgekommen, allerdings werde ich trotzdem noch ein wenig rumexperimentieren


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> @Jussi
> Im Rune habe ich keinen verbaut,geht durch die tapered Gabel leider nicht.



Das hab ich eine Seite vorher alles gepostet!  

Winkelsteuersätze. Kostenpunkt 70-120 EUR.
http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?cPath=80&products_id=1331
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp

Die passen fü tapered und haben 1-2 Grad!


----------



## martin82 (25. Juni 2015)

hier ist auch gerade einiges los (muss das mässige Wetter sein, alle am schrauben) ...
Mich hat noch gewundert das wirklich keiner die Pike empfiehlt (ist whs. zu Mainstream)...
Fährt sie jemand, was spricht dagegen?


----------



## nullstein (25. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr die Pike im Rune und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Kein Wegsacken, über die Token kann man die gewünschte Endprogression recht einfach einstellen, zuverlässig, günstig.


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2015)

Bei uns ist Top Wetter und ich lieg flach


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2015)

@MalcolmX habe überlegt einen Bos aus einem YT Wicked zu verbauen. Bist du dir da sicher das die alle extra abgestimmt werden?


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2015)

Ein Freund von mir hat einen Kirk, der nur ein kleines bisserl Zuwendung braucht (recht neu, aber irgendwas ist undicht). Der gäbe ihn billig her...


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2015)

Müssen die BOS Teile auch zu autorisierten Händlern zum Service?


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Müssen die BOS Teile auch zu autorisierten Händlern zum Service?


Keine Ahnung. Am besten is sowieso immer selber machen. Ich bin da aber auch eher ein Depp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (25. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Uphill war grandios, fahre momentan mit hoher Einstellung und -1,5° Winkelsteuersatz von Works Components. Mindestens genauso gut wie mein Fanes vorher mit CCDBAirCS (immer wieder schön diese Abkürzung). Der Hinterbau bleibt auch im steilen Anstieg ruhig und ein Lockout oder ähnliches ist m.E. nicht notwendig.



Ich finde das Spitfire im dh ja wirklich ganz toll, aber wenn ich auf etwas nicht verzichten wollen würde dann ist das der ClimbSwitch am CCDBInline. Mit jedem Pedalschlag, egal ob Ebene oder Bergauf, wippt der Däpfer leicht mit. Ich könnten die LSC voll zuballern, aber schön ist das nicht.

Mit wievielen Clicks LSC fährst du deinen CCDBAirCS?


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2015)

Gabel Ja! Dämpfer war ich noch dran.


----------



## R.C. (25. Juni 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> MalcolmX habe überlegt einen Bos aus einem YT Wicked zu verbauen. Bist du dir da sicher das die alle extra abgestimmt werden?



Ja. Ausserdem gibt es grundsaetzlich verschiedene Tunes: http://www.bosmtb.com/en/downloads/httpboutiquebosmtbcomshockschart-listhtml.html


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2015)

Ja deswegen auch die Frage ob schon einer einen Vip´r2 verbaut hat oder hatte.
Svenson69 fährt z.b einen Kirk im Rune.


----------



## Pakalolo (25. Juni 2015)

Caese schrieb:


> Mit wievielen Clicks LSC fährst du deinen CCDBAirCS?


Vielleicht hab ich mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt.....im Rune fahre ich gerade einen Manitou Evolver ISX-6 und CC hatte ich im Fanes und die LSC fahre ich da mit 9 Klicks.


----------



## chiefrock (25. Juni 2015)

martin82 schrieb:


> hier ist auch gerade einiges los (muss das mässige Wetter sein, alle am schrauben) ...
> Mich hat noch gewundert das wirklich keiner die Pike empfiehlt (ist whs. zu Mainstream)...
> Fährt sie jemand, was spricht dagegen?


 
Hab auch die Pike dran und kann bisher nichts negatives berichten.
Finde die simple 3fach Verstellung der Druckstufe sehr gut und wie ja schon geschrieben wurde... das anpassen durch Tokens ist auch sehr cool.

Und wenn ich dann doch noch was zu motzen finde, dann schick ich das Ding zum Tuner. Am Ende ist das dann noch immer günstiger als ne z.B. ne Fox 36.

Grüße.


----------



## Pakalolo (25. Juni 2015)

Ist die 3-fach Druckstufe trotzdem noch feinjustierbar? Die RC lässt sich ja quasi nur feinjustieren ohne fixe Einstellungen und die Dämpfung scheint ja die gleiche zu sein (Charger). Überlege ob ich mir statt der Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo V2 Titianium die Pike mal ans Rune schraube. 600g Gewichtsersparnis sind nicht zu verachten, ob ich die 3-fach Druckstufe brauche ist mir noch ein wenig unklar?!


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Juni 2015)

So, schön war es bei euch.
Ich verlasse das Rune Lager.


----------



## chiefrock (25. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Ist die 3-fach Druckstufe trotzdem noch feinjustierbar? Die RC lässt sich ja quasi nur feinjustieren ohne fixe Einstellungen und die Dämpfung scheint ja die gleiche zu sein (Charger). Überlege ob ich mir statt der Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo V2 Titianium die Pike mal ans Rune schraube. 600g Gewichtsersparnis sind nicht zu verachten, ob ich die 3-fach Druckstufe brauche ist mir noch ein wenig unklar?!


 
Die einzelnen Einstellungen der 3fach Druckstufe sind nicht justierbar. Du stellst die offene Einstellung der Gabel auf die für dich ideale Abwärtseinstellung ein. Der 3fach Versteller ist dann also ganz offen; mehr Druckstufe (?verbessert mich ruhig) dadurch deutlich straffer und klar spürbar weniger wippen beim Klettern; und ganz zu (Stargabel)

Fahre derzeit gut 70% meiner Touren in der mittleren Einstellung. Liegt aber auch an dem eher leichten Terrain auf dem ich mich leider zu oft bewege. Nur wenn es ruppiger wird, mach ich die Gabel ganz auf.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (25. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> So, schön war es bei euch.
> Ich verlasse das Rune Lager.


 
Spalter!


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> So, schön war es bei euch.
> Ich verlasse das Rune Lager.



Viel Spass damit!
Ein Bild vom Komplettbike, wenn´s fertig ist, mußt du aber noch posten !!!


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> So, schön war es bei euch.
> Ich verlasse das Rune Lager.



Viel Spaß! 

(er wird wieder kommen) *g*


----------



## svenson69 (25. Juni 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @svenson69
> Könntest Du mal in ein paar kurzen Worten sagen, wie sich die Marzocchi 350 CR im Rune macht (oder wie tauglich die Gabel grundsätzlich ist?). Im Netz findet man sehr wenig zu dieser Gabel...


Die Gabel war ansich nicht schlecht.Nur habe ich sie irgendwie nicht hinbekommen sie richtig auf meine Wünsche abzustimmen.Mir war sie mit 66kg einfach zu straff.Konnte sie nichtmal im Bikepark an die Federwegsgrenze bringen.Wobei ich auch sagen muss,das sie im Park ihren Job ansonsten richtig gut gemacht hat.
Vergleichen kann ich sie mit einer Bos Deville und der neuen Fox Float und da landet sie auf dem letzen Platz!!



Jussi schrieb:


> Ja deswegen auch die Frage ob schon einer einen Vip´r2 verbaut hat oder hatte.
> Svenson69 fährt z.b einen Kirk im Rune.


Der Vip`r2 vom Wicked passt vom Tune her ins Rune.Hatte auch schon überlegt ihn mir zuzulegen,da auch oft gute Angebote im Bikemarkt sind.Aber nur als Ersatzdämpfer!
Für den täglichen gebrauch wäre er für meine Bedürfnisse nichts,denk ich mal.Bin ihn ja noch nicht gefahren.Aber da würden mir einfach ein paar Einstellungen fehlen.
Ich hatte jetzt schon überlegt,meinen Kirk gegen einen Void zu tauschen.Da der nochmal eine Nummer besser ist
Aber vorerst reicht der Kirk alle mal,ich bin sehr zufrieden mit
Zum Service hatte ich meine alten Void einfach zu Sportsnuts geschickt,innerhalb von 10 Tagen war er wieder da.Mittlerweile macht glaub ich auch JL-Suspension Service für Bosdämpfer.
Ich kann Bos allgemein als Dämpfer nur empfehlen


----------



## bobtailoner (26. Juni 2015)

So sieht mein Grund zum Wechsel dann erstmal aus. Muss noch die Kurbel und die Bremsen tauschen. Hab aber keine Lust mehr zu schrauben.
Jetzt will das Ding erstmal gefahren werden


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2015)

Sehr geil ! Gibt's das grad günstig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (26. Juni 2015)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Der Listenpreis ist 4700 oder sowas


----------



## NoStyle (26. Juni 2015)

Schönes Sanction! Das wird wohl nochmal ne Ecke mehr Freerider als das Rune sein ...


----------



## Jussi (26. Juni 2015)

Der günstigste Preis welchen ich gefunden habe war so um die 4400€ glaub ich.
Ich denke nicht das es so viel gegenüber dem Rune gibt.
Sind schon sehr ähnlich von der Geo her, das Gt hat bisschen teiferes Tretlager und ich glaub auch längere Kettenstreben.

Find´s saugeil !


----------



## -MIK- (27. Juni 2015)

Uih, schönes GT...


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Juni 2015)

zwar kein gutes Bild, aber ich hatte gestern viel Spass mit dem Rune.  Neu ist der Coil im Heck und die Mattoc zurück von JL. Läuft wirklich richtig geil jetzt  bin echt überrascht dass sich das Rune mit dickem Coil genauso gut auf langen Touren pedalieren lässt. Daher bleibt er auch drin


----------



## FastFabi93 (27. Juni 2015)

Schick !

Fährst du wirklich so mit der Bremsleitung vorne ?
Ich hätte ja Angst da hängenzubleiben.


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Juni 2015)

das sieht wohl nur auf dem Bild so schlimm aus, passt aber ganz gut. hier die andere perspektive aber selbe Leitungslänge


----------



## FastFabi93 (27. Juni 2015)

Das sieht schon humaner aus


----------



## biker123456 (27. Juni 2015)

.. bin mein zweites Enduro Rennen (Mad East Enduro) mitgefahren .. war ziemlich schlammig und rutschig heute und hat mich 3mal gelegt .. sonst alles heilgeblieben ..nur das Knie tut seitlich etwas weh, aber sonst war es ne ziemlich lustige Runde .. hier noch 2 verpixelte Handybilder:


----------



## biker123456 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe beim Mad East einige Rune Fahrer gesehen .. war noch jemand von hier am Start? und hier noch eine kleine Impression vom Mad East Enduro:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (29. Juni 2015)

Ich bin ja aktuell mit dem Rune in Whistler und muss sagen, dass das Bike wirklich der Knaller ist. Der Hinterbau funktioniert 1A (trotz CCDB Air CS XV mit nur einem Spacer ) und der Hobel gibt mir immer das Gefühl auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Muss mir aber eingestehen, dass hier einiges deutlich zu groß und zu krass für mich ist. Meine bisherigen Lieblingsstrecken sind natürlich A-Line, Clown Shoes, No Joke und Fade to Black.


----------



## Pakalolo (29. Juni 2015)

Nicht dass ich dich beneiden würde, daheim ist es auch schön. Aber neugierig auf ein oder zwei Fotos wäre ich schon


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Juni 2015)

@nullstein
Wow, genieß es!  Und ja, ich bin's dir um jede Sekunde neidig!


----------



## Pakalolo (29. Juni 2015)

OK....ums aufzuklären....ich bin verdammt neidisch 
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Piffpoff (29. Juni 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Mad East einige Rune Fahrer gesehen .. war noch jemand von hier am Start? und hier noch eine kleine Impression vom Mad East Enduro:



War auch dabei


----------



## nullstein (29. Juni 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich dich beneiden würde, daheim ist es auch schön. Aber neugierig auf ein oder zwei Fotos wäre ich schon


Wir wollten morgen oder übermorgen eine kleine Fotosession starten. Dann werde ich natürlich etwas posten.
Ich geh jetzt erstmal frühstücken


----------



## svenson69 (29. Juni 2015)

So,mein Rune steht wieder
Neu sind eigentlich nur Reverse Black One Pedale und Icetech-Scheiben und Beläge.




Und vorallem,es kann wieder halbwegs bewegt werden.Fast 3 Monate Zwangspause sind genug !!


----------



## erebus123 (29. Juni 2015)

Hi, gibt es hier zufällig einen Rune Fahrer der seine High/Low Flip Chips nicht benötigt und verkaufen würde?

Die gibts wohl leider nur in dem Paket mit allem drum und dran (Ausfallenden, Steckachse, Schaltauge, usw) was ich aber aber sehr ungern alles mitkaufen will.

Grüße


----------



## nsc (29. Juni 2015)

erebus123 schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es hier zufällig einen Rune Fahrer der seine High/Low Flip Chips nicht benötigt und verkaufen würde?
> 
> Die gibts wohl leider nur in dem Paket mit allem drum und dran (Ausfallenden, Steckachse, Schaltauge, usw) was ich aber aber sehr ungern alles mitkaufen will.
> 
> Grüße


 
Ich glaub ich hab noch welche über. Ich gucke gleich mal und schreib dir ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (30. Juni 2015)

Moin!

Ich baue gerade ein Rune für meine Freundin auf.
Soll 26" werden. Suche noch ein paar Teile wer was hat einfach mal ne PN.
Was haltet ihr von der Arch Ex auf einem Enduro, wie gesagt ist für meine Freundin das Fahrstil ist jetzt nicht so extrem. 
Würde die halten? Ist halt ne leichte Felge was gut wär!
Evt würde ich auf 1x10 umbauen, muß sie aber noch davon überzeugen wenn da einer noch was für hat, kann auch gerne mal angeboten werden!

Ich suche:

- Lrs einfach mal alles anbieten vielleicht ist was dabei (außer gelb, grün)
- Dämpfer
- Vorbau 30mm schwarz
- Reifen Maxxis (außer Ardent hab ich selbst noch einen neuen)

Danke schonmal


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Juni 2015)

@Jussi
Die Arch EX kannst du schon nehmen. Ich selbst fahre am Zweitbike die Crest!  Die hält bis dato auch und einmal bin ich damit auch versehentlich einen ~1.5m Drop gesprungen (hab vergessen welche Laufräder ich drin hab). Einfach gut einspeichen, dann geht das definitiv.


----------



## HansDampf89 (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte noch ne e.thirteen Kurbel mit 2Fach Spider und Kettenblätter,  wenn du sie dann zu 1*10 überredet hast, kannst ein directmount KB drauf machen


----------



## Jussi (30. Juni 2015)

Das Rune was sie bekommt hat schon eine 2-Fach Kurbel von Sram verbaut.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Angebot!


----------



## nullstein (1. Juli 2015)

Kurzes Update aus Whistler:
Die SLX Bremse macht am Ende des Tages immer ein wenig schlapp. Sie bringt mich aber weiterhin sicher zum Stehen  Mal schauen, ob ich sie nach dem Urlaub evtl doch tausche.
Vorgestern im Zielbereich den ersten Einschlag gehabt, der dann auch gleich sehr publikumswirksam war. Es lief grad die Siegerehrung der BC Championships und ich habe mich vor der prall gefüllten Terrasse abgelegt  das Publikum grölte.
Heute haben wir Bilder gemacht. Hängen aber noch in der Kamera. Muss euch also noch um Geduld bitten.

Und:
Ich liebe das Rune


----------



## MalcolmX (1. Juli 2015)

was ähnliches denke ich auch immer wieder über die SLX... ich fahr sie sowohl am Rune als auch am Darkside, und am Ende des Tages bläst sie einen zwar nicht vom Hocker, aber tut immer brav was sie tun soll, solange man sie ausreichend mit Belägen füttert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (1. Juli 2015)

Welchen Tune hat der Fox Dämpfer im Rune?
Kann ich auch einen CTD Dämpfer ohne Piggibag einbauen mit dem gleichen Tune wie der mit Piggi?


----------



## iceis (1. Juli 2015)

@Jussi 
Meinst du jetzt meinen?
Falls ja:
BoostValveTune: 200
Rebound Tune M
Velocitiy Tune: L 

Wie gesagt stammt der Dämpfer aus meinem Runev2 daher ist der Tune schon der richtige.


----------



## MalcolmX (1. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem Rune V2 war ursprünglich ein CTD mit M/M/240 dabei... also nur weils dabei war, muss es nicht optimal sein...


----------



## iceis (1. Juli 2015)

Interessant, hätte gedacht da sind immer die gleichen Tunings verbaut.
Funktionieren tut er jedenfalls trotzdem. Konnte mich da nicht beklagen.
Natürlich ist das kein Vergleich zu einem CCDB oder gut abgestimmten Coil-Dämpfer.


----------



## termaltake (1. Juli 2015)

the last update  cc coil 

in the future... new saddle ergon and spring sa racing steel light and.... sub 15.2 kg  today 15.6 kg 

the frame XL and the kit... hope v4 203 air full hope enve...


----------



## clemsi (1. Juli 2015)

Hat jemanden einen direkten Vergleich/Erfahrungen Rune vs. TR Patrol? 

Eigentlich war das Patrol schon so gut wie bestellt, aber das Rune könnte evtl. noch ein ernsthafter Konkurrent werden.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2015)

Offset Dingsbums fürs Rune:


----------



## NoStyle (1. Juli 2015)

@san_andreas : Check nur bitte ob da was kollidiert oder nicht, besonders oberer Link mit Sitzrohr! Banshee gibt das eigentlich nicht frei ...


----------



## nullstein (1. Juli 2015)

Detroit Rock City 
Vielen Dank an @jedy fürs Knipsen.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @san_andreas : Check nur bitte ob da was kollidiert oder nicht, besonders oberer Link mit Sitzrohr! Banshee gibt das eigentlich nicht frei ...



Danke dir !
Werde ich checken. Macht aber ja nur paar mm aus, soviel Luft sollte sein. Lass mich überraschen.
Bei den Buchsen am Intense waren es nicht mal 7mm, glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (2. Juli 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die kleine Konterschraube der Hinterradachse beim Rune bekommen kann?
Ich weiß Unterlegscheibe und Schraube geht auch....
Ich hab jetzt das Rad für meine Freundin aber leider fehlt die Konterschraube der Achse!


----------



## biker123456 (2. Juli 2015)

so, ich habe jetzt mal einen neuen Thread erstellt, in dem ich die nächsten Tage/Woche euch auf dem laufenden meines Banshee Rune - Abspeckprojektes halten werden .. also wer will kann sich das dann hier unter folgendem Link mal mit ansehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-abspeckthread.759052/


----------



## Jussi (2. Juli 2015)

Check ! 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Musst dich jetzt messen mit @gunznoc der hatte auch einen Aufbauthreat


----------



## biker123456 (2. Juli 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Musst dich jetzt messen mit @gunznoc der hatte auch einen Aufbauthreat



Ganz so viel Zeit und Mühe in die Beschreibungen der Teile werde ich nicht reinstecken können .. will ja auch noch das gute Wetter nutzen


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Juli 2015)

Interessant.....meins ist ja grad erst fertig, aber an Abspecken hab ich auch schon gedacht.
15,7kg so wie es auf dem schlechten Handyfoto zu sehen ist.

Hier mal kleine Teileliste:
Gabel - Marczocchi 55 RC3 Evo V2 Titanium (schwer mit 2,5kg aber so gut wie die geht wahrscheinlich nix auf dem Markt)
Dämpfer - Manitou Evolver ISX-6
Bremse - Saint
Kurbel - X0 2-fach
Laufradsatz - Spank Subrosa Evo, Dt Swiss 240s (1776g)
Reifen - meist irgendwas in der 800g Klasse
Sattelstütze - X-Fusion Hilo Strate mit integrierter Zugführung 150mm Hub
Lenker - Easton Havoc Carbon
Vorbau - Spank Spike 50mm
Pedale - NC17 - Sudpin 3 Pro

Abspecken wäre natürlich mit ner Pike/Mattoc/Deville gleich mal ne Menge passiert. Dazu noch auf Tubeless umbauen, 1-fach Antrieb und schon schauts besser aus. Sonstige Ideen?






Ach ja....die Schwalbe im Hintergrund ist Baujahr 1967 und geht bergauf deutlich besser als das Rune


----------



## HansDampf89 (2. Juli 2015)

@Pakalolo was für Speichen hast du drin?  Habe auch die Subrosa auf DT240S aber meine wiegen 1900. 

Mein Rune wiegt 14.2


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Juli 2015)

Dt Swiss Revolution und schwarze Alunippel! Mit Tensiometer aufgebaut und seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz ohne Probleme.


----------



## culoduro (3. Juli 2015)

sparen kannst Du noch an KeFü (weg, und ein direct mount Blatt stattdessen), Griffe, Bremse.
Sattel sieht auch etwas zünftiger aus... 
Deville wiegt auch über 2kg, da sind Mattoc oder Pike schon etwas leichter. Oder Formula 35...
Aber beim Rune Rahmen als Hauptgang auf Sparkurs gehen, bringt es das wirklich?


----------



## biker123456 (3. Juli 2015)

.. also aus meiner Sicht bringt es das schon, wenn man sich auf dem Rahmen einfach nur pudelwohl fühlt und wir haben ja nun schon des öfteren festgestellt, dass man das Rune extrem unterschiedlich aufbauen kann ... warum also auch nicht Richtung LEICHT bauen, wenn man es eh nicht im Bikepark und co. bewegt?? Bei User San Andreas hat damals glaube auch niemand nach dem Sinn gefragt?! (korrigiert mich, wenn ich das überlesen habe) 

ich kann auch gerne das Rune verkaufen und mir ein Nomad hinstellen (da macht das Gewichtssparen vllt. etwas mehr Sinn) .. aber wollt ihr das?? Ich nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (3. Juli 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> Aber beim Rune Rahmen als Hauptgang auf Sparkurs gehen, bringt es das wirklich?



Die Frage ist berechtigt....mein erklärtes Ziel ist es auch nicht jetzt auf Teufel komm raus Gewicht zu sparen, hab mir nur Gedanken dazu gemacht. Stell Dir vor Du hast ein Bike und es gibt nix zu basteln


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Juli 2015)

Gestern Abend habe ich für einen Freund ein oranges Rune zusammengebaut. Das Orange ist einfach dermaßen arg - jedes Mal denke ich mir das!  Am besten ist's ja in der Dämmerung -> der totale Restlichtverstärker!

@Pakololo
Wenn du alle deine Ideen umsetzt hast du wohl ca 1kg gespart... Das zahlt sich schon aus!


----------



## nollak (3. Juli 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> ...
> Stell Dir vor Du hast ein Bike und es gibt nix zu basteln



Ach irgendwas findet man doch immer


----------



## Mr.Radical (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte gerne die Mintfarbe vom heurigen Spitfire am Rune.


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

Ich versteh den Gedanken.
Mein Rune hab ich auch "eher leicht" aufgebaut, und heuer auch nochmal mit einer Mattoc abgespeckt, und bin momentan bei 14.5kg. Ist aber imho noch ein parktauglicher Aufbau, wobei ich dafür eigentlich noch das Darkside habe...
Ich fahr auch gerne einfach nur eine spritzige Abendrunde damit, und das Rune kommt gut mit dem Nomad Carbon vom Kollegen und dem Radon Slide Carbon vom anderen Kollegen mit bergauf. (Bergab natürlich sowieso)


----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juli 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> und das Rune kommt gut mit dem [...] Radon Slide Carbon vom anderen Kollegen mit bergauf.


als ob.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

Du wart nur bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt... und hackl mal was untertags


----------



## culoduro (3. Juli 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor Du hast ein Bike und es gibt nix zu basteln



nach meiner Erfahrung gibts den Zustand per definitionem eh nicht...


----------



## culoduro (3. Juli 2015)

@Pakalolo 
um nochmal etwas konkreter auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen: z.B.
ESI Schaumstoffgriffe 
Einfach vorne mit direct mount KB 
Sattel unter 200g, je nachdem was passt
evtl. Magura MT7/5 oder XTR oder Formula T1 (je nach Geschmack)

ansonsten für deutlich mehr Geld:
Mattoc oder Pike oder die ganz neue Fox 34er  oder eben Formula35.
NEXT Kurbel im Schnäppchen schiessen (Kostet dann aber immer noch ca. 300-350)

Natürlich, wenn einem der Rahmen taugt, will man woanders Gewicht sparen. Ich hab halt selber gestaunt, als ich auf 4.2kg Rahmengewicht kam inkl. Steuersatzschalen und Sattelklemme. Und mir gedacht, da komm ich irgendwann auch auf den Preis eines Carbonrahmens, wenn ich 1-1.5kg an den Bauteilen einsparen will. Und andererseits hat das Rune mit einem breiten Laufradsatz (bei mir Spank Spike auf DT 240) und einigermassen gescheiten Reifen (ca 900g, Minion Supertacky VR) ein so dermassen vertraueneinflössendes Fahrverhalten, dass ich z.B. auf die Gewichtsersparnis mit dem ZTR Flow/ CX Ray Laufradsatz (den ich auch drin hatte) gerne verzichtet habe.

Ansonsten ist @san_andreas wie oben erwähnt auch eine gute Inspiration, der hat einen leichten Aufbau ja sehr konsequent durchgezogen.


----------



## Pakalolo (3. Juli 2015)

odysseus schrieb:


> nach meiner Erfahrung gibts den Zustand per definitionem eh nicht...


----------



## Jussi (3. Juli 2015)

Brauche mal einen Vorschlag für einen guten HR Reifen. 
Soll wenig Rollwiederstand haben, guten Seitenhalt und von Maxxis sein.
Kommt auf ein Rune für vorne habe ich an Minion oder Highroller2 gedacht.

Danke !


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

DHR2 2.4 EXO als Maxxpro ist schon ziemlich gut fürs Rune hinten...


----------



## biker123456 (3. Juli 2015)

weil wir grade bei Gewicht sind .. wie definiert ihr die Gewichtsangabe: ca. 645g (Nobby Nic 2015 TSC 26x2,35")?? ich finde es schon krass wenn der Reifen dann 742g wiegt .. oder wie seht ihr das??


----------



## gunznoc (3. Juli 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> weil wir grade bei Gewicht sind .. wie definiert ihr die Gewichtsangabe: ca. 645g (Nobby Nic 2015 TSC 26x2,35")?? ich finde es schon krass wenn der Reifen dann 742g wiegt .. oder wie seht ihr das??


Meine Schwalbe waren alle mehr oder weniger drüber. 
Einer hatte mal 10 Pellen bestellt und die beiden leichtesten behalten. Die kamen der Werksangabe dann schon recht nahe. 

Hatte die damals auch in die Datenbank eingepflegt. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

Gegenfrage: wie soll ein 640gr Reifen auf einem 160mm Enduro ansatzweise halten?


----------



## biker123456 (3. Juli 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wie soll ein 640gr Reifen auf einem 160mm Enduro ansatzweise halten?


hat es schonmal jemand getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

naja, andere Reifen in der Gewichtsklasse. Früher zB 2.35er Minions mit 700gr.
Durchschnittliche Lebensdauer würde ich sagen 4-5 Ausfahrten.

Hängt aber extrem von der Gegend ab!


----------



## M0r1t3 (3. Juli 2015)

Habe mir gerade auch einen Rune Rahmen bestellt 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich bei einer Größe von 1,83m ne 150er Sattelstütze einbauen kann?
Habe mir die Überlegt.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/kind-shock-lev-integra-150-vario-sattelstuetze-6704
Ich brauche auch noch eine neue Sattelklemme, habe aber keine Maße gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Innendurchmesser meine Sattelklemme benötigt?
Danke schonmal


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2015)

30,9 Sattelstütze, 34,9 Klemme.

Welche Rahmengrösse ?


----------



## M0r1t3 (3. Juli 2015)

Größe L.


----------



## HansDampf89 (3. Juli 2015)

Die 150er sollte passen .eine Sattelklemme ist dabei ,zwar nichts besonderes, aber immerhin ne Sattelklemme


----------



## ooib (3. Juli 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> weil wir grade bei Gewicht sind .. wie definiert ihr die Gewichtsangabe: ca. 645g (Nobby Nic 2015 TSC 26x2,35")?? ich finde es schon krass wenn der Reifen dann 742g wiegt .. oder wie seht ihr das??



Hast du schon bei Onza nachgeschaut, ob die was leichtes haben? Ich bin auch Schwalbefahrer, aber wenns so genau sein muss, ist Schwalbe eventuell der falsche Partner  Den Hans Dampf gibt es nicht in Leicht? 



MalcolmX schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wie soll ein 640gr Reifen auf einem 160mm Enduro ansatzweise halten?



Das kommt schon stark auf Fahrergewicht und Fahrweise an. Da ist dann halt präzise Linienwahl und eine saubere Fahrweise erforderlich, aber dass geht schon


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, es hängt vom Untergrund ab.
Hier in Graubünden gehts sicher, solange man im Tal unten bleibt.
Alles, was höher liegt und mit viel Schotter durchsetzt ist, ist nicht machbar mit so Häuten... Und ich glaube doch dass ich eine sinnvolle Linienwahl habe... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ooib (3. Juli 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es hängt vom Untergrund ab.
> Hier in Graubünden gehts sicher, solange man im Tal unten bleibt.
> Alles, was höher liegt und mit viel Schotter durchsetzt ist, ist nicht machbar mit so Häuten... Und ich glaube doch dass ich eine sinnvolle Linienwahl habe...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk



Wo bist denn du, am WC/Lenzi ? Wohnst du da? Ich wohne in der Schweiz und war grad letztes Wochenende da


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Juli 2015)

Ich wohne in Chur(eigentlich in Ems)
Morgen bin ich fix oben in Lenzi 
Sonntag Trails ballern in Laax 

Wo bist du dahei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (3. Juli 2015)

Ah du hasts gut  Ja ich kann Morgen leider nicht da sein!  Da hats ganz geile Trails zum heizen! Kenne Lenzi und Flims/Laax etwas  
Ich wohne in der nähe von Basel, leider grad am anderen Ende  Bin aber Ende Juli nochmal eine Woche in Lenzi  Bist du dann auch in der Gegend? Man könnte eventuell mal mit den Runes ausreiten! Kannst mir gerne auch per PM schreiben, wird sonst etwas zu Offtopic hier


----------



## Pornspirit (3. Juli 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Brauche mal einen Vorschlag für einen guten HR Reifen.
> Soll wenig Rollwiederstand haben, guten Seitenhalt und von Maxxis sein.
> Kommt auf ein Rune für vorne habe ich an Minion oder Highroller2 gedacht.
> 
> Danke !





MalcolmX schrieb:


> DHR2 2.4 EXO als Maxxpro ist schon ziemlich gut fürs Rune hinten...



Bin erst vor kurzen wieder von Schwalbe zurück ins Maxxis Lager gewechselt und kann dir sagen dass der DHR2 ein Super Reifen ist! Fahre ihn Vorne 3C und Hinten Maxxpro, der Grippgewinn gegenüber Schwalbe war enorm und der Rollwiederstand ist für den Reifen Top! Wobei Vorne der Highroller  2 auch ein Top Reifen ist, kommt auf deine Bodenverhältnisse an.


----------



## grey (3. Juli 2015)

Ich mag hinten den 2.3" dhr2 auch gern, ist dann halt flotter und bisschen rutschiger. 
Halte ich auf Dauer aber nur in seichtem Gelände für wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Jussi (4. Juli 2015)

Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge. Man kommt doch immerwieder zu den gleichen Reifen.

Minion vorne und HR2 hinten fahre ich auf dem DH
Minion F und Minion R hatte ich auch schon auf dem Enduro 
Aktuell fahre ich HR2 vorne und Ardent hinten. (Ardent für meine Freundin hinten ist aber nix)
Hat schon einer DHF vorne und hinten gefahren? Wie war der Rollwiederstand? Soll ja auch Touren können damit (25-35km) Gripp hat der DHF ja genügend.
Zur Breite noch kurz, wollte 2,5er nehmen da Maxxis ja immer schmal baut.

Grüße


----------



## frfreshman (4. Juli 2015)

DHF vorne und hinten geht gut. 
Ich würde die 2.3 EXO empfehlen.
Bauen ähnlich breit wie die alten 2.5


----------



## Jussi (4. Juli 2015)

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte wären evt der DHF 2.5 für vorne und den DHF 2.3 für hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (4. Juli 2015)

Da ich seit 3 Stunden in Heathrow hänge und ich vor Langeweile nahezu umkomme, hab ich mich mal nach Updates für mein Rune umgesehen. Ich würde gern mal eine andere Gabel, als die zugegebenermaßen sehr gute Pike, fahren bzw testen. Da ist mir die DVO Diamond aufgefallen. Mein Nachteil: ich fahre noch 26", da ist die Gabelauswahl ja mittlerweile stark eingeschränkt. Ein Wechsel auf 650b ist derzeit ausgeschlossen.
Daher meine Frage an euch:
Wie machen sich die 4mm mehr Offset der DVO bemerkbar? Die größere Einbauhöhe ist mir klar und deren Auswirkung kann ich ganz gut einschätzen.
Ich bin auch offen für Gabelvorschläge.

Danke und beste Grüße aus London.


----------



## frfreshman (4. Juli 2015)

X-Fusion baut tolle Gabeln!
Mehr gerne per PN.


----------



## mantra (4. Juli 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Da ist mir die DVO Diamond aufgefallen. Mein Nachteil: ich fahre noch 26", da ist die Gabelauswahl ja mittlerweile stark eingeschränkt. Ein Wechsel auf 650b ist derzeit ausgeschlossen.
> Daher meine Frage an euch:
> Wie machen sich die 4mm mehr Offset der DVO bemerkbar? Die größere Einbauhöhe ist mir klar und deren Auswirkung kann ich ganz gut einschätzen.



Ich habe mein Rune zuletzt mit der DVO und 26" gefahren. Hat super funktioniert. Rein von der Geo her ist mir kein wirklicher Unterschied zu meiner 170mm Lyrik aufgefallen.

Die DVO ist ne geile Gabel. Kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## nullstein (4. Juli 2015)

@mantra:
Vielen Dank für die Info. Warum fährst du die DVO nicht mehr?


----------



## captain_j (6. Juli 2015)

captain_j schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> gibts hier jemanden mit ~2m Körpergröße, der ein Rune fährt? ...



achja ... es funktioniert, sogar bestens. Fährt sich super verspielt und wendig. Enduro Rennen will ich damit sowieso nicht gewinnen. Spacerturm und Sattelauszug halten sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## riotact (6. Juli 2015)

Very nice! Die Grazer Banshee-Gemeinde wächst und gedeiht


----------



## biker123456 (7. Juli 2015)

.. mal eine Frage zwischendurch .. der CCDBAirCS der im Rune verbaut wird hat keinen speziellen Tune oder eine spezielle Shimbesetzung oder so, oder? ist quasi der ganz normale den man überall kaufen kann?!


----------



## grey (7. Juli 2015)

Ganz normal.


----------



## biker123456 (7. Juli 2015)

Dann hier gleich mal die Frage in die Runde: Braucht jemand einen CCDBAirCS inkl. Buchsen fürs Rune - funktioniert alles tadellos; gekauft im Rahmenset am 24.14.2014; keine Kratzer o.ä. .. bei Interesse einfach eine PN an mich bzw. ab heute Abend wird er im Bikemarkt drin sein.


----------



## Caese (8. Juli 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> gekauft im Rahmenset am 24.14.2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (8. Juli 2015)

Caese schrieb:


>


24.12.2014


----------



## biker123456 (8. Juli 2015)

... gab es nicht einmal eine Übersicht mit den Drehmomenten für alle Schrauben am Hinterbau vom Rune und für die Dämpferaufnahme usw.?? Wenn ja, könnte jemand mir diese noch einmal zukommen lassen?


----------



## Andreas.blub (8. Juli 2015)

FAQ Banshee Seite:

*Main & Chainstay Pivot Bolts (Lower Link Pivots) * 8Nm
*Seattube and Seatstay Pivot Bolts (Upper Link Pivots) * 5Nm
*Dropout bolts 12Nm 

Rear Thru Axle 8Nm 

Rear Thru Axle Lock Nut  3Nm
Shock Bolt - Frame side (front)  10Nm
Shock Bolt - Swing Arm (rear)  12Nm
Derailleur Hanger Bolt 5Nm*


----------



## NoStyle (8. Juli 2015)

... überhaupt bietet die HP und der Blog so ziemlich alles an Informationen ...


----------



## biker123456 (9. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant:

Rahmen (M, 2015) wiegt insgesamt 3358g minus 42g Steuersatz-Lagerschalen und minus ca. 20g Folie = 3298g
inkl. aller Schrauben


----------



## mantra (9. Juli 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @mantra:
> Vielen Dank für die Info. Warum fährst du die DVO nicht mehr?


Die DVO fahr ich noch, nur das Rune nicht mehr...


----------



## nullstein (9. Juli 2015)

Nach dem Waagenbild mal noch zwei aus Whistler.


----------



## frfreshman (9. Juli 2015)

Detroit Rock City !


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Juli 2015)

@nullstein 
Erstmal Bomben Bilder! 
Welche Protektorenweste ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (9. Juli 2015)

Leatt


----------



## jedy (9. Juli 2015)

leatt adventure vest - super teil


----------



## nullstein (9. Juli 2015)

@bobtailoner:
Wie der gute @jedy bereits sagte, ist es die Leatt Adventure Vest. Wobei ich die neue Version, glaube die heißt Leatt 5.5 Protektorenweste, nicht mehr ganz so gut finde, dass diese seitlich durch zusätzliche Protektoren deutlich dicker aufträgt.


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Juli 2015)

Genau das ist den Haken bei der Sache. Hätte auch lieber die ältere. Die neue mag mir nicht so recht gefallen.
Von wann ist deine?


----------



## Caese (10. Juli 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant:
> 
> Rahmen (M, 2015) wiegt insgesamt 3358g minus 42g Steuersatz-Lagerschalen und minus ca. 20g Folie = 3298g
> inkl. aller Schrauben


Hui, danke für die Mühe! Das ist der Rune-Rahmen, oder? Hast du es auch in die Gewichtsdatenbank gepackt?


----------



## biker123456 (10. Juli 2015)

ja - in diesen Thread gehören NUR Rune Rahmen.  Der Rahmen, sowie alle anderen Teile aus meinem "alten" Rune und den neuen Teilen aus meinem Abspecktread sind in der Datenbank gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (10. Juli 2015)

Der Thread gilt auch für alle anderen Banshee's...
Hatte schonmal nen Spitfire-Thread vorgeschlagen. Da wurde gesagt das es hier auch passt


----------



## biker123456 (10. Juli 2015)

.. nehmt nicht alles so ernst


----------



## DrNature (10. Juli 2015)

Servus Banshee Freunde,
ich habe folgendes Problem: seit letztem Sommer bin ich stolzer Rune-Fahrer und super zufrieden mit dem Hobel, habe mir jedoch über den Winter, in dem ich sehr viel unterwegs war, mein Tretlager (Shimano SLX) zerstört! Beim Öffnen habe ich eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Wasser vorgefunden! Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Da keine Bohrung im Rahmen vorliegt kann dort angesammeltes Wasser nicht abfließen, was sicher nicht zu lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen für das Tretlager führt! Ich möchte nun ein circa 3-4 mm Loch bohren um das Wasser ableiten zu können! Hat das einer von euch auch schon gemacht? Dennis Beare von Banshee hat mir davon abgeraten, er meinte das beeinträchtige die Stabilität des Rahmens. Ich würde ungern mein neues, wenn auch stabileres Tretlager durch erneuten "Wasserschaden"vorzeitig ruinieren. Hat jemand Vorschläge, wie ich diesem Problem Herr werden könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Felix


----------



## svenson69 (10. Juli 2015)

Was ist Dir den lieber zu erneuern,ein neues Tretlager für 30-50€ oder ein neuen Rahmen für mehr wie 1000€?
Wenn du überhaupt nichts tauschen willst,bau doch einfach alle paar wochen mal die Kurbel aus 
Wo dringt denn das Wasser überhaupt ein das sich soviel sammelt?
Bei mir war nichts und ich bin auch ziemlich viel im Schneee gefahren


----------



## MalcolmX (10. Juli 2015)

ich hatte bei meinem Rune nie Probleme mit dem Wasser am Tretlager
Aber wenn du bei Banshee jemand fragen wirst, dann frag Keith, den Konstrukteur


----------



## frfreshman (10. Juli 2015)

Oder nach Wässerung Sattelstütze raus und ausschütten bzw trocknen lassen.
Müsste ja Öffnung geben, wenn ich gerade nicht irre.

Oder einfach Hochdruckwäsche bleiben lassen


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2015)

DrNature schrieb:


> ... in dem ich sehr viel unterwegs war, mein Tretlager (Shimano SLX) zerstört! Beim Öffnen habe ich eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Wasser vorgefunden! Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Da keine Bohrung im Rahmen vorliegt kann dort angesammeltes Wasser nicht abfließen, was sicher nicht zu lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen für das Tretlager führt! Ich möchte nun ein circa 3-4 mm Loch bohren um das Wasser ableiten zu können! Hat das einer von euch auch schon gemacht? ...


Ja ich, neben Sitzrohr kürzen und ISCG-Tabs 3mm runtergefeilt, habe ich ein 3mm Loch direkt mittig hinter der Serien-Nummer gebohrt ... 

Lass es mich so sagen: Wenn Du den Rahmen länger als 2 Jahre fährst kann man sowas machen. Die Garantie dauert nicht länger und dann ist es eh wurst. An Stabilitätseinbußen glaube ich nicht, wenn man bei 2-3mm bleibt, auch wenn Dennis was anderes sagt ...

Mir war das Wasser-Sammeln im Tretlager auch suspekt, aber es kann nunmal an mehreren Stellen eindringen (z.B. durch den Steuersatz, Innenlager oder Sattelstütze), egal ob Hochdruck-Reiniger, schnöder Wasserschlauch, Regen, Schnee oder Matsch! Meine alten Rahmen hatten im Tretlager werkseitig auch immer ein kleines Loch und warum Banshee das nicht macht ist mir etwas rätselhaft ...


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2015)

So ein Wasserloch als sicherheitsmindernd einzustufen, ist doch lächerlich.
Früher hatten das alle Rahmen.


----------



## frfreshman (10. Juli 2015)

Ist doch klar dass die nicht einfach sagen können, bohrt und sägt ruhig an euren Rahmen rum...
Wenn man Bedarf sieht und meint zu wissen was man tut, würde ich mich deshalb jedoch nicht davon abhalten lassen.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So ein Wasserloch als sicherheitsmindernd einzustufen, ist doch lächerlich.
> Früher hatten das alle Rahmen.


Eben. Deswegen 3mm Loch gebohrt und sich auf ein langes Innenlager-Leben freuen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrNature (10. Juli 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Hochdruckwäsche hab ich noch bei keinem meiner Räder angewendet, also kann ich diese Fehlerquelle mal ausschließen!
Wo das Wasser eindringt konnte ich noch nicht feststellen, da sich das defekte Tretlager erst bei trockenen Bedingungen bemerkbar gemacht hat. Da bei allen Rahmen, welche ich bis jetzt mein Eigen nennen durfte ein solches "Drainage-Loch" vorhanden war/ist, werde ich morgen mal meinem Maschinenbaumeister einen kleinen Besuch abstatten und den Bohrer ansetzen. Ein weiterer ausschlaggebender Punkt ist, dass sich in den Sitz- und Kettenstreben auch Löcher befinden die die Stabilität nicht zu beeinträchtigen scheinen. Leider sind die Verantwortlichen bei Banshee nicht auf meine Frage eingegangen, warum ein solches Loch im Tretlagerbereich nicht vorhanden ist und schon bei der Fertigung umgesetzt wurde! Außerdem ist mein Rahmen sowieso von einem Garantiefall ausgeschlossen, da ich diesen bereits Glasperlgestrahlt und Eloxiert, sowie die für mich unnötigen Aufnahmen für den Umwerferzug entfernt habe!


----------



## NoStyle (10. Juli 2015)

Na dann siehe meinen letzten Post -> bohren!
Wo und wie Wasser/Feuchtigkeit eindringt spielt keine Rolle, das ist bei jedem Rahmen so. Wichtig ist nur dass es raus kann.
Die Löcher im Hinterbau sind allerdings nicht zum Wasserentweichen da, sondern produktionsbedingt notwendig (mehrmaliges Erhitzen), durch die Innenverstrebung der Rohre ... !

PS: @DrNature : Zeig mal bitte her Dein Bike!


----------



## R.C. (10. Juli 2015)

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Sitzrohr und -Gusset absaegen ist von Banshee offiziell abgesegnet, aber ein Loch im Tretlager soll nicht gehen?


----------



## deralteser (10. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Sitzrohr und -Gusset absaegen ist von Banshee offiziell abgesegnet, aber ein Loch im Tretlager soll nicht gehen?


Nicht wahr, oder


----------



## tor-bjoern (11. Juli 2015)

Wer hat denn so etwas behauptet? Er hat das lediglich mit Verzicht auf Garantie gemacht und auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## NoStyle (11. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Sitzrohr und -Gusset absaegen ist von Banshee offiziell abgesegnet, aber ein Loch im Tretlager soll nicht gehen?





deralteser schrieb:


> Nicht wahr, oder


Moooooooment ... weder Banshee, noch irgendein anderer Hersteller, nebst seinen Vertrieben und Händlern, gibt bauliche Veränderungen an Rahmen oder Parts frei! Das bedeutet Garantieverlust!!! Gilt bei vielen Herstellern auch schon für z.B. Entlackung und Neufärbung (Pulvern, Eloxieren) durch Fremdanbieter ... !

Wenn ich am Rahmen bohre, feile oder säge, dann wissentlich unter Verlust der Garantie und ohne Banshee-Segen!
Ist für mich aber kein Thema, da ich 1.) meine Bikes viele Jahre fahre, weit über die Garantiezeit hinaus, es 2.) in der Not C(r)ash-Replacement gibt und 3.) ich großes Vertrauen in die Langlebigkeit und Qualität der Banshee-Rahmen habe!


----------



## deralteser (11. Juli 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Moooooooment ... weder Banshee, noch irgendein anderer Hersteller, nebst seinen Vertrieben und Händlern, gibt bauliche Veränderungen an Rahmen oder Parts frei! Das bedeutet Garantieverlust!!! Gilt bei vielen Herstellern auch schon für z.B. Entlackung und Neufärbung (Pulvern, Eloxieren) durch Fremdanbieter ... !
> 
> Wenn ich am Rahmen bohre, feile oder säge, dann wissentlich unter Verlust der Garantie und ohne Banshee-Segen!



So habe ich mir das eigentlich auch vorgestellt


----------



## R.C. (11. Juli 2015)

tor-bjoern schrieb:


> Wer hat denn so etwas behauptet? Er hat das lediglich mit Verzicht auf Garantie gemacht und auf eigene Gefahr.



Ja, aber das ist doch sowieso klar (und gilt auch fuer das Abflussloch).



NoStyle schrieb:


> Moooooooment ... weder Banshee, noch irgendein anderer Hersteller, nebst seinen Vertrieben und Händlern, gibt bauliche Veränderungen an Rahmen oder Parts frei! Das bedeutet Garantieverlust!!!



Unter 'Freigeben' verstehe ich auch nicht den Erhalt der Garantie, sondern die Zusage, dass der Rahmen trotz der Modifikation noch haelt.


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Juli 2015)

Eine Frage zur Geo des Rune V2: Auf der HP sind verschiedene Sitzwinkel angegeben. Der "Effective Seat Angle" (der "Seat Post Angle" hat immer genau 3° weniger) ist doch der, den man üblicherweise so angibt, oder vertue ich mich da ?

Und wie kommt der Unterschied zustande ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2015)

Der effektive ist der tatsächliche, also die Achse durch Tretlager und Sattelmitte.


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Juli 2015)

Und wie kommt dann der Seat Post Angle zustande ?


----------



## Hanuman (11. Juli 2015)

Der Seat Post Angle ist der Winkel des Sattelrohr zur Waagrechten. Die Verlängerung des Sattelrohres würde vor dem Tretlager enden-ist also flache.


----------



## sluette (11. Juli 2015)

Hier mal meine neue Rakete, gerade zusammen gebaut und morgen wird getestet:







Ich bin total begeistert das die 2,8er WTB Trailblazer sowohl in Rahmen als auch in die Gabel passen. 650PLUS, YEAH !!!!


----------



## deralteser (11. Juli 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Hier mal meine neue Rakete, gerade zusammen gebaut und morgen wird getestet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Möhre! Interessant das die Reifen passen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Juli 2015)

Hanuman schrieb:


> Der Seat Post Angle ist der Winkel des Sattelrohr zur Waagrechten. Die Verlängerung des Sattelrohres würde vor dem Tretlager enden-ist also flache.


Vielwn Dank, habs verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. Juli 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Hier mal meine neue Rakete, gerade zusammen gebaut und morgen wird getestet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf welcher Felge die Reifen montiert?


----------



## sluette (12. Juli 2015)

Ryde Tracer Enduro
Rein optisch und qualitativ ist die Felge für mich momentan der Benchmark. 
Bin heute morgen zum ersten mal mit dem Rune gefahren und auch mit den Wheels zum ersten Mal. 
Bisher bleibt kein Wunsch offen, ziemlich Klasse. 
Auch M passt mir sehr gut bei 1,83m, bin halt eine alter Sack und fahre oldscool: So klein wie möglich, so gross wie nötig...


----------



## iceis (12. Juli 2015)

Wieviel platz is da noch zu den Streben mit diesen 2,8" Reifen?
Könnte eng werden wenn man mal 2,8" mit ordentlich Profil fahren wollte oder?


----------



## sluette (12. Juli 2015)

Die Frage ist ob's nen 2,8er mit ordentlich Profil gibt. 
Die ganzen vorgestellten PLUS Reifen haben allesamt sehr flaches Profil. Bei trockenen Böden ist der TrailBlazer sehr gut, bei Regen oder gar Schlamm ist das leider nix...


----------



## iceis (12. Juli 2015)

Also ich erwarte schon das es 2,8er mit ordentlich Profil geben wird wenn schon extra plus-Gabeln gebaut werden.
Obwohl ich der Bike-Branche alles zutraue...
Wenn es aber dann doch mal sowas wie 2,8er Magic Marry geben sollte ist die Frage ob es soviel besser ist.
Naja wir werden ja sehen was wird.
Ich fahre eh 26 bis ich gezwungen bin umzusteigen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Juli 2015)

Lohnt sich dann das Warten auf das 2016er-Modell ?

Gibt ja eventuell noch andere kleine Verbesserungen.


----------



## deralteser (13. Juli 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich dann das Warten auf das 2016er-Modell ?
> 
> Gibt ja eventuell noch andere kleine Verbesserungen.


Eurobike ist am 26.08.2015 - dann sollte man mehr über die 2016er Modelle erfahren....von mir aus aber auch eher. Nur her damit
Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte, ab wann die neuen Modelle nach der Präsentation in der Regel verfügbar sind? Spitfire oder Rune - eins von beiden wirds bei mir werden.


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Juli 2015)

Das gleiche bei mir 

Aber ist ein kanadischer Hersteller wie Banshee denn überhaupt auf der Eurobike vertreten ?!


----------



## termaltake (13. Juli 2015)

en 2016 nuevos colores y. are to 2017


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn es das heißt, was der Google-Übersetzer (2016 neue Farben) mir übersetzt hat, dann lohnt sich das warten für mich sogar 

Vllt. das Rune in neon-blue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (13. Juli 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Vllt. das Rune in neon-blue.


ja! Oder in Schwarz!


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Juli 2015)

In schwarz gibt es das Rune doch schon ?


----------



## biker123456 (13. Juli 2015)

Kann mir mal bitte schnell jemand die Dämpferbuchsenmaße vom 2015er Rune geben .. bin grade unterwegs zum Radladen und habe den Zettel daheim vergessen


----------



## erebus123 (13. Juli 2015)

40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end


----------



## frfreshman (13. Juli 2015)

Hätte ein entsprechendes Set NEU abzugeben!  
edit: *VERKAUFT*




biker123456 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte schnell jemand die Dämpferbuchsenmaße vom 2015er Rune geben .. bin grade unterwegs zum Radladen und habe den Zettel daheim vergessen





erebus123 schrieb:


> 40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juli 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei mir
> 
> Aber ist ein kanadischer Hersteller wie Banshee denn überhaupt auf der Eurobike vertreten ?!



Der Vertrieb ist vertreten.


----------



## biker123456 (13. Juli 2015)

erebus123 schrieb:


> 40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end


Vielen Dank für die super schnelle Info .. echt super mit euch! 



frfreshman schrieb:


> Hätte ein entsprechendes Set NEU abzugeben!
> edit: *VERKAUFT*



.. leider schon im Laden bestellt 
Aber danke!!


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Juli 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Vertrieb ist vertreten.



Alles klar, dann warten wir mal ab.


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Juli 2015)

Bin auch wirklich gespannt ob es Neuerungen gibt.
Ich würde mir ein niedrigeres tretlager in Verbindung mit 650b rädern wünschen und ein kürzeres sitzrohr. Minimal leichter wäre noch ein Schmankerl.
Dann wäre das Rune das perfekte Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (13. Juli 2015)

the only colours of repeat : black and raw, in the 1 rune: yellow and blue;   The rune 2: green and orange; The rune 3... comming soon,

The phamton blue light, the darkside... bike of dh... I think that the blue light its one and red, the colour red not use in rune, but yes in the splitfire, the splitfire use: red, blue, black, raw, I do


----------



## Frog (14. Juli 2015)

dachte immer, dass das RuneV2 kaum eine Änderung erfahren hat, wenn ich aber die Bikes von 2012-2015 betrachte hat sich schon einiges geändert (Vergleich auf der WEB Seite: oranges vs. raw)
- Verbindung Sitzstrebe zur Schwinge: einteilig (schon 2013)
- Gusset oberhalb des des Tretlagers extrem vergrößert
- Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr verkleinert (dadurch einen anderen Winkel bekommen?)
- Haltepunkt/-blech für den oberen KS Hebel verändert....evtl. auch das Sitzrohr einen anderen Winkel
- Kabelhalter versetzt

sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen oder?


----------



## erebus123 (14. Juli 2015)

Die Öffnung im Sattelrohr für intern angesteuerte Sattelstützen kam glaub 2014?


----------



## termaltake (15. Juli 2015)

oui


----------



## Jan_1968 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
zwei Fragen: Hat zufällig jemand den Farbcode des 2014er grünen Runes parat? Banshee habe ich angeschrieben, rechne allerdings skeptischerweise nicht mit einer Antwort...
Und zweite Frage: Ich habe mein Rune gebraucht gekauft, und die Hinterbaulager kpl. erneuert. Ist es normal, dass diese nicht megafest im Rahmen sitzen, oder hat mein Vorbesitzer gepfuscht, und die Sitze schon vermurkst? - also es ist nicht so, dass mir die Lager entgegenfallen,  sie sitzen schon fest, aber ich habe sie halt recht leicht rein und raus bekommen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## flouing (15. Juli 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zwei Fragen: Hat zufällig jemand den Farbcode des 2014er grünen Runes parat? Banshee habe ich angeschrieben, rechne allerdings skeptischerweise nicht mit einer Antwort...
> Und zweite Frage: Ich habe mein Rune gebraucht gekauft, und die Hinterbaulager kpl. erneuert. Ist es normal, dass diese nicht megafest im Rahmen sitzen, oder hat mein Vorbesitzer gepfuscht, und die Sitze schon vermurkst? - also es ist nicht so, dass mir die Lager entgegenfallen,  sie sitzen schon fest, aber ich habe sie halt recht leicht rein und raus bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Jan


Gibt keinen Farbcode hier die Antwort von banshee auf meine Frage innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flouing (15. Juli 2015)

Am besten zum Örtlichen Farbenladen oder Lackierer und nach Muster mischen lassen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2015)




----------



## frfreshman (16. Juli 2015)

Fährst Du die Maxle im Rune?
Problemlos?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2015)

Noch nicht verbaut, soll laut Banshee aber passen.


----------



## M0r1t3 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich brauche noch einen Steuersatz für mein Bike.
Kann mir jemand einen Empfehlen oder sagen ob der rein passt und was taugt?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/No-42-CF-ACB-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-Steuersatz-p38028/


----------



## grey (16. Juli 2015)

der passt nicht.
du brauchst vermutlich einen ZS44 - ZS56.

http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/


----------



## biker123456 (16. Juli 2015)

ich bin bis jetzt immer gut mit dem hier gefahren:

Cane Creek 40 ZS44 / ZS56


----------



## feliks (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gerade die Steckachsen am HR vom Prime und Meta SX(Maxle)  getauscht, passt super.


----------



## tor-bjoern (16. Juli 2015)

Habe von Anfang an die Maxle im Rune drin und funktioniert wirklich prima. Werkzeugloser Aus- und Einbau des Hinterrads ist schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, passt 1a !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (17. Juli 2015)

Das Ding ist bestellt.

Danke für das Bild und die Info!

==> Sollte ja kein Unterschied vom Rune zum Spitfire sein, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2015)

Nein.


----------



## sluette (17. Juli 2015)

Ich bevorzuge den RWS von DT. Sollte heute kommen, bin schon gespannt...


----------



## sluette (17. Juli 2015)

Voll verknallt !


----------



## biker123456 (17. Juli 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Voll verknallt !


Wieder von den fetten Schlappen weg?


----------



## Caese (17. Juli 2015)

wenn dir dein Lack lieb ist, dann brauchst du am Hinterbau meeeeeehr, viel meeeeehr Tape (oder Fahrradschlauch)


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. Juli 2015)

@sluette 
Interessehalber: Du fährst den Rahmen Größe M, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Welche Körpergröße hast Du, welche Vorbaulänge fährst Du?
...ich fahre den S Rahmen bei 170cm und 60mm Vorbau, und das kommt mir schon recht eng vor... (oder liegt das generell an der Geometrie?).


----------



## biker123456 (17. Juli 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @sluette
> ...ich fahre den S Rahmen bei 170cm und 60mm Vorbau, und das kommt mir schon recht eng vor... (oder liegt das generell an der Geometrie?).


Wenn ich mich mal mit anhängen darf: ich fahre M bei 174cm und 50mm Vorbau .. ist schon etwas kompakt, aber mir gefällt's!


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. Juli 2015)

...mag auch nur die Umgewöhnug sein. Ich hatte vorher ein Canyon Strive Größe S, und da war es schon etwa 1,5cm länger (gemessen Sattelrohrmitte bis Vorbau Lenkerklemmung Mitte), und das passte perfekt...

PS: Da wäre für mich Größe M besser, dann könnte ich auch einen kürzeren Vorbau wählen, was jetzt definitiv nicht geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (17. Juli 2015)

M bei 1.83m!
Ich fahre immer M  !
50mm Vorbau


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2015)

Sluette ist 1,83. Hab ich gerade noch irgendwo gelesen...
Sein wortlaut: so klein wie möglich, so gross wie nötig. Geht mir ähnlich...

Vorbau würd ich auf ein 40er tippen..:weiss es aber nicht

Edith. Ist geklärt...


----------



## sluette (17. Juli 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> ... so klein wie möglich, so gross wie nötig ...



YES !!!!
Ich bin 1988 mit dem Biken angefangen (ja, ja... Alter Vatter). Damals galt die von Trailterror zitierte Regel und als Faustregel musste immer mindestens eine handbreit Platz zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr sein. Argumentation der Verkäufer: Wenn du mal unfreiwillig am Berg absteigen musst, haust du dir nicht die Cochones platt ...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2015)

1,83 und m beim Rune ?
Für mich undenkbar.

Und der RWS ? Passt der vom Gewinde ?


----------



## ooib (17. Juli 2015)

Also beim Rune kann man bi der Grösse von Sluette denk ich praktisch alles fahren. Von M -XL, kommt ganz auf den Einsatzbereich und Fahrstil an. Bin noch nie ein XL gefahren, aber denke dass sich einfach das Bike total verändert bei gleicher Fahrergrösse  Da fühlt sich dann auch der Hinterbau anders an.


----------



## sluette (18. Juli 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und der RWS ? Passt der vom Gewinde ?



Ne, Shit. Das Ding ist für X12 Standard, also mit Feingewinde... 
Also zurück zu BC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Juli 2015)

Ich bin 184 und fahre L.  Passt für mich perfekt. M bin ich aufm Parkplatz mal gefahren, das wäre mir viel zu klein


----------



## Pakalolo (20. Juli 2015)

So....nach 4 Wochen Rune wirds Zeit für ein Zwischenfazit, v.a. da ich ja mal einen Vergleich zwischen dem hier






und dem






ziehen wollte. Zunächst ähneln sich ja die Geometriedaten schon sehr, aber Papier ist ja bekanntlich geduldig. Vorab sei gesagt, dass es sich bei beiden Rahmen um absolut gelungene Konzepte handelt, bei der Fanes hatte ich nie Schwierigkeiten mit dem Hinterbau oder den Lagern.

Sowohl im Rune als auch in der Fanes habe ich den LW um 1° abgeflacht, Fanes bin ich immer mit 170/170mm gefahren, Rune jetzt mit 160/160mm. Den Zentimeter weniger hab ich bislang noch nicht vermisst, geschweige denn gemerkt.

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, unterscheiden sich die Federelemente, der Rest ist bis auf die Teleskopstütze gleich geblieben. Den CCDBAirCS hab ich im Rune getestet und keinen signifikanten Unterschied zum "alten" Manitou feststellen können. Laut Vorbesitzer ist der auf VPP-Hinterbauten abgestimmt, kann ich zwar nicht bestätigen, aber auffällig ist, dass ich bei meinen Manitou Dämpfern vorher meist kaum LSC oder HSC draufgeben musste, hier aber schon.

Uphill: Beide Bikes lassen sich super bergauf pedalieren, wir reden immerhin von 15-16kg Maschinen. Maximal für mich fahrbare Steigungen lassen sich ohne Absenkung bewältigen, für einen Alpencross würde ich wohl die höchste Position der Flipchips wählen, die Fanes lässt sich da aber ebenfalls anpassen.

Trails und Touren: Hier gefällt mir das Rune besser, da ich besser die Geschwindigkeit halten kann. Kann natürlich an der Federung liegen.

DH-Modus: Hier ist das Rune stärker. Obwohl die Fanes sehr komfortabel und laufruhig ist, fühle ich mich auf dem Rune sicherer im Vmax Bereich. Auch im steilen verblockten Gelände gefällt es mir besser bzw. zögere ich weniger an der einen oder anderen Schlüsselstelle. Die Fanes ist allerdings in der Luft irgendwie handlicher gewesen. Vielleicht trau ich mich noch nicht so mit dem Rune, aber ich treffe die Landungen noch nicht so gut und auch meine rudimentär ausgeprägten Whip-Versuche gingen mit der Fanes leichter.

Ich bin Hobby Fahrer und schildere hiermit meine subjektiven Eindrücke. Technische Erklärungsversuche für oben beschriebenes habe ich jetzt außen vor gelassen. Glaube mein Fahr-Level ist so im Bereich "Fortgeschritten" anzusiedeln. Bewege mich hauptsächlich vor der Haustüre, kann in jedem Park fahren und Spaß haben, Drops bis 2m Höhe schaffe ich, Highspeed kann ich ganz gut, Rennen alle paar Jahre mal (heuer Bike Attack, davor Gang Battle in Saalbach vor ein paar Jahren) und technisch schaffe ich es hinten umzusetzen, ohne dass ich den Berg runter purzle.
Für jemanden wie mich halte ich beide Bikes für überragend und würde beide wieder kaufen. Aufgrund der Downhill Fähigkeiten des Rune, bin ich absolut happy über meine Entscheidung, die Fanes weiter zu geben.

My 2 Cents!


----------



## victor_8298 (22. Juli 2015)

Mal ne ot hier.
Ich habe wie viele andere hier auch eine Saint Bremse. Am Montag ist während einer tour der Druckpunkt abgefallen und Mineralöl ist aus dem Luftdruckausgleichventil gekommen. Hatte dieses Problem schon jemand ? Ich werde den Hebel auf jedenfall einschicken aber das Problem ist, dass ich am Sonntag für zwei Wochen nach Südtirol zum biken fahre. Deshalb wollte ich wissen ob wenn jemand das Problem hatte auch noch so weitergefahren ist ?
Gruß Victor


----------



## Caese (22. Juli 2015)

warum gehst du damit nicht in das Technikforum? Ich versteh ja, dass es hier am gemütlichsten ist; aber trotzdem ist es hier -wie du ja selber schon bemerkt hast - "falsch"


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. Juli 2015)

Seh ich auch so. Aber mal am Rande: Was hat ein Luftdruckausgleichventil an einer Saint zu suchen ?!

Hast du eine pneumatische Version ?


----------



## ooib (22. Juli 2015)

@san_andreas Wie siehts aus mit den Offsetbushings? Würde das eventuell auch mal testen, wenns bei dir funktioniert. Also wenn der Hinterbau nicht mit dem Hauptrahmen kollidiert? Schon Erfahrungsberichte? Wieviel Versatz hast du?


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juli 2015)

Ich hab sie verbaut, dann bin ich krank geworden. Muss nochmal die Luft rauslassen und sehen, ob was anschlägt, denke aber nicht.


----------



## ooib (23. Juli 2015)

Oh, dann gute Besserung! Ja wäre interessant


----------



## ooib (24. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen! 

Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich einen kürzeren Dämpfer im Rune probieren soll, um das Tretlager abzusenken. Habe bereits etwas rumprobiert ( Druck abgelassen, vermessen etc.) . Der Lenkwinkel kommt schon sehr Flach. Mit einem 200x57mm Dämpfer bekommt man ohne die Kennlinie zu beachten knapp 145mm Federweg am Heck. Man hätte dan aber noch die Flipchips und die Option die Gabel dem Heck anzupassen. Wäre nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie beim Darkside: 216mm Dämpfer -> 164mm, 222mm Dämpfer -> 180mm. Oder halt den Dämpfer etwas zu "traveln". Die Federwegseinbusse wäre mir egal, da sich das Bike eh nach mehr anfühlt 

Hat da auch schon jemand drüber nachgedacht, oder bin ich der einzige mit so einer bescheuerten Idee?  Eventuell Ratschläge?

Grüsse!


----------



## Mr.Sound (24. Juli 2015)

Hehe klingt als hättest du mal besser ein Spitfire gekauft 

Gruß Sven 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (24. Juli 2015)

ich sags ja nur ungern aber, 26".


----------



## ooib (24. Juli 2015)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Hehe klingt als hättest du mal besser ein Spitfire gekauft



Gruß Sven

Das Rune find ich super, hätte nur gern das Tretlager (im Rahmen) tiefer. Ja würde die "Federwegseinbusse" eingehen. Hatte mich nur gefragt ob das geht...



grey schrieb:


> ich sags ja nur ungern aber, 26".



Das hatte ich schonmal angesprochen. Das 26'' Rad bringt nicht das feeling vom im Bike stehen. Man senkt dann das ganze Bike ab. Aber ich möchte das Tretlager mehr unter die Radachslinie bekommen. Gleiches Thema wie Offsetbushing, einfach etwas extremer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## grey (24. Juli 2015)

Sehe ich nicht so.
Es ist imo eher eine Kombination aus Wheelbase, absoluter bb höhe, offset, Federweg...  Es ist  dann doch eher das ganze Rad als nur ein Parameter dafür zuständig wie viel im-Rad-steh-Feeling es vermittelt.

Wenn du einen Dämpfer mit weniger Hub verbaust ist dein sag auch absolut gesehen geringer, insofern sinkst dadurch auch wieder weniger unter deine wichtige Radachslinie.   Davon abgesehen, kann es gut sein, dass du erst recht weniger sag fahren musst um gleiche Kräfte verarbeiten zu können, als auch nicht sehr produktiv.

Ich zweifle einfach mal daran, dass ein Hochrad mit ähnlichem BB-Offset, das gleiche "im Rad feeling" liefert wie das Rune mit 26", oder vielleicht mit einer Wheelbase von 20-50m?


----------



## Jan_1968 (24. Juli 2015)

@ooib
also machen kann man das sicher mit einem kürzeren Dämpfer, nur ob das sinnvoll ist, und sich so anders (besser) anfühlt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Eine andere Idee (ich weiß nicht ob sinnvoll oder inwieweit umsetzbar): Lass dir Alu Ausfallenden drehen/fräsen von einem Bekannten, die einfach ein höher sitzendens Achsloch haben, sind ja im Grunde nicht viel mehr, als nur "dreieckige massive Aluplatten" mit drei Löchern erforderlich (?).
Wie hoch sitzt dein Tretlager jetzt, und was fühlt sich nicht gut an dabei?


----------



## NoStyle (24. Juli 2015)

Die Frage ist ob das Rune überhaupt einen BB-Drop hat, egal ob mit 26" oder 650B! Das Spitfire hat das, zumindest mit den neutralen und flachen Flip-Chips ...
Dazu senkt man mit kürzerem Dämpfer (oder Offset-Bushings) nicht nur das Tretlager, sondern flacht auch den LW ab - und den Sitzwinkel!!! Wer mit 68-70 Grad SW noch uphillen möchte wäre mit nem Youngtimer fast besser bedient ... 
Eurobike abwarten zwecks Geo-Updates, oder besser nen Spitfire mit Winkelsteuersatz fahren!


----------



## ooib (24. Juli 2015)

@grey  Das mit dem Sag funktioniert beim Darkside auch, man steigt einfach später in die Kennlinie vom Hinterbau ein.

@Jan_1968  Ja das wäre eine Option, geht sicherlich auch. Allerdings wird dann ebenfalls Lenk-und Sitzwinkel flächer. 
Andere Hinterbaulinks verbauen? Z.B. von einem Prime, hat ja einen änlich dicken Rahmen. Ich überlege mir was, werde sicherlich mal einen 200x57mm Dämpfer von einem Kollegen einbauen und fahren 

@NoStyle  Ja, der Erste der mein Problem versteht! Das Rune hat irgendwie als einziges Bansheebike keinen BB-Drop (korrigiert mich). Im Phantom, das ich nun dazu habe, hat man einen deutlichen BB-Drop  Das Rune hat in der flachen Einstellung nicht mal - .
Ja genau das habe ich schon bedacht, der wird auch flach. Habe das Rune eher als Abfahrtsgerät und nicht für sehr lange Uphills.
Ja man kann gespannt sein, ob was geändert wird. 

Danke für eure Anregungen!


----------



## Livanh (24. Juli 2015)

Bin sehr gespannt ob Banshee was mit dem Rune dieses Jahr macht, bzw was. Ein wenig leichter und tiefer fänd ich gut, länger muss es von mir aus gar nicht werden. Nicht jedes "Enduro" muss auch Race sein.


----------



## deralteser (24. Juli 2015)

@ooib Ja ja - die Anregungen
Bei den ganzen Überlegungen und Plänen hier kommt mir auch schon wieder son schrecklicher Gedanke mein Darkside "mal zum Ausprobieren" mit ner 160mm Pike und nem kürzeren Dämpfer auszustatten. Das alles hier zerreißt mein Konto. Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal aufs Spitfire konzentrieren. Noch 4 Wochen, dann ist Eurobike Ist irgendwer von Euch vor Ort?


EDIT: Ups...falsches Thema...
Bin ja hier im Rune Thread.


----------



## BrotherMo (24. Juli 2015)

Da sieht die Banshee-Gemeinde in der Regel drüber hinweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (24. Juli 2015)

@deralteser Ich hatte ein Darkside, bis ich den Rahmen gegen ein Rune getauscht habe  
War mit dem kurzen Dämpfer und einer SC-Gabel, deswegen kam mir ja dieser Gedanke. Hatte aber Probleme mit dem 83mm Tretlager/142mm Hinterbau, darum auch der tausch


----------



## Jan_1968 (25. Juli 2015)

@ooib 
Durch einen kürzeren oder nicht so stark aufgepumpten Dämpfer würde Lenk- und Sitzwinkel aber ebenso flacher werden, das tut sich nichts zu einem anderen Ausfallende (bei gleicher Länge mit lediglich höherem Achsloch).

Gruß Jan


----------



## ooib (25. Juli 2015)

@Jan_1968 
Du musst allerdings bedenken, dass die Geometrie schon ohne Belastung flächer wäre. Das Dämpfersetup und der SAG bleiben ja dann gleich, also werden beide Winkel noch flächer. Ich würde mir erhoffen, dass durch das spätere einsteigen in die Kennlinie man den Dämpfer mit etwas weniger SAG fahren kann. Bin aber kein Fahrwerksguru, wäre dann halt ausprobieren. 
Meinst du der Reifen streift nicht am Hinterbau, wenn man das Achsloch weiter rauf nimmt? Müsste man mal anschauen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2015)

@ooib : also, ich hab's am Rad getestet. Dämpfer komplett leer gemacht und nix schlägt an mit den Offsetbushings.


----------



## ooib (27. Juli 2015)

@san_andreas  Ah danke sehr! Um wie viel hast du den Dämpfer mit dem Versatz verkürzt? Macht es sich bemerkbar beim "drin stehen"?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2015)

Ich messe es dir noch genau, sind nur paar mm. Das Rad wirkt beim Fahren etwas satter und stabiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (27. Juli 2015)

Interessant das sich das ausgeht mit Offsetbushings, ohne Bushings waren es zwischen Sitzrohr und der Querstrebe vom Hinterbau vielleicht 5-6mm (daher sagte ich nen Kumpel der auch daran dachte welche zu verbauen, lass es lieber).


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2015)

Mein Fox war komplett ohne Luft voll zusammengedrückt (keine Kolbenstange mehr sichtbar), da waren es noch 4-5mm zwischen Umlenkhebel und Sitzrohr.


----------



## iceis (27. Juli 2015)

Ich hab das auch nur geschätzt und einen eventuellen Flex mit einbezogen und fand das es verdammt knapp werden würde.
Aber soviel bewirkt das Offset dann anscheinend auch wieder nicht, schätze mal mehr als -0,5° LW is da nicht rauszuholen.


----------



## thxelf38 (27. Juli 2015)

Lese hier schon länger mit. Ich frag mich wie wohl so ein Rune im Vergleich zu einem Specialized Enduro 2011 fährt. Hat jemand den Vergleich?


----------



## CJ_Reeve (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Banshee Freunde ;-)
ich brauche euren Rat ! Ich 176/177 mit einer Schrittlänge von 83 suche die richtige Rahmengröße für mich ! Ein M wäre laut Hersteller die Empfehlung - fahre ein Nicolai ION 16 650B in S und das ist zum Rune V2 in M sehr Nahe hinsichtlich der Maße und daher dachte ich an ein L das mir mehr Laufruhe und Sicherheit bringt ... das ich dann mit mehr Körpereinsatz in Kurven arbeiten muss ist ok und die Abstriche zwecks Agilität ist sicherlich zu vernachlässigen für Enduro und BikePark (fahre eher abfahrtsorientiert ohne die idelae Linie immer zu finden)!?

Wie gesagt, ich bin da nicht wirklich fit und will einfach Spaß haben mit dem Bike und Sicherheitsreserven haben  Mit dem ION 16 in S komme ich immer wieder an "meine" Grenzen in den Rennen und daher würde ich mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen 

Möchte bei 650B bleiben da ich keine neune LRS kaufen möchte



Danke
Chris


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2015)

CJ_Reeve schrieb:


> Hallo Banshee Freunde ;-)
> ich brauche euren Rat ! Ich 176/177 mit einer Schrittlänge von 83 suche die richtige Rahmengröße für mich ! Ein M wäre laut Hersteller die Empfehlung - fahre ein Nicolai ION 16 650B in S und das ist zum Rune V2 in M sehr Nahe hinsichtlich der Maße und daher dachte ich an ein L das mir mehr Laufruhe und Sicherheit bringt ... das ich dann mit mehr Körpereinsatz in Kurven arbeiten muss ist ok und die Abstriche zwecks Agilität ist sicherlich zu vernachlässigen für Enduro und BikePark (fahre eher abfahrtsorientiert ohne die idelae Linie immer zu finden)!?
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich bin da nicht wirklich fit und will einfach Spaß haben mit dem Bike und Sicherheitsreserven haben  Mit dem ION 16 in S komme ich immer wieder an "meine" Grenzen in den Rennen und daher würde ich mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen
> ...



Definitiv L so wie du deinen Einsatzbereich beschreibst.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Juli 2015)

Bei der Größe und Einsatzgebiet würde ich ebenfalls L sagen, mit 30er Vorbau ...


----------



## CJ_Reeve (27. Juli 2015)

Wow, das ging jetzt fix Danke euch ! Nach Sichtung und Vergleich diverser Geo's von anderen Herstellern war L beim Rune V2 mein Ergebnis mit nem kurzen Vorbau und entsprechenden Lenker.

Aufbau wäre fürs harte und grobe:
Rahmen L 
Dämpfer: CCDB Air CS
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3 Solo Air 160
oder ne BOS Deville 170
Laufräder: Syntace W40 oder W35 abhängig was ich fahre ;-)
Reifen: Schalbe Magic Mary und Hans Dampf
Bremse: Shimano Saint
Schaltung: SRAM 1x11 X0
Kurbel: Sram X0 
Kettenblatt: 30 Zähne
Vorbau: Syntace oder Kore
Lenker: Syntace Vector oder Renthal Fatbar
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb Stealth 125mm
Pedalen: xpedo weil sie einfach extrem leicht sind und ich sie bei defektem Lager ohne Probleme 2x kostenlos ersetzt bekommen habe

Hoffe damit nicht mehr als 14,5 Kg zu kommen

Was meint ihr als Rune Experten zum Aufbau und Gewicht?

Vorschläge erwünscht - aber auch Kritiken

Danke
Chris


----------



## mantra (27. Juli 2015)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Lese hier schon länger mit. Ich frag mich wie wohl so ein Rune im Vergleich zu einem Specialized Enduro 2011 fährt. Hat jemand den Vergleich?


Ja, den Vergleich habe ich.

Eigentlich gewinnt das Rune in jeder Hinsicht außer im Gewicht.

Das Rune klettert besser und ist dem Enduro auch bergab deutlich überlegen. Im Vergleich zum Enduro fühlt sich der Hinterbau so an als hätte er um die Hälfte mehr Federweg. Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen, dass das nicht nur daran liegt dass der Hinterbau des Rune sehr geil funktioniert, sondern es ist auch dem Umstand geschuldet dass das Enduro seinen Federweg einfach miserabel nutzt.

Wenn Du konkretere Fragen hast, dann immer her damit!


----------



## thxelf38 (27. Juli 2015)

mantra schrieb:


> ... Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen, dass das nicht nur daran liegt dass der Hinterbau des Rune sehr geil funktioniert, sondern es ist auch dem Umstand geschuldet dass das Enduro seinen Federweg einfach miserabel nutzt...


Merci für die Antwort. Du meinst im Bezug auf den serienmässigen RP23?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand ein paar 650b Ausfall-Enden für 142er Achse übrig oder will tauschen gegen selbiges für 26"? Bitte per PN
 B


----------



## andi. (28. Juli 2015)

Das leidige Knarzen bei meinem Prime ist immer noch da. Habe jetzt mal ein Video gefilmt um das Geräusch aufzunehmen. Laufradsatz ist ein DT Swiss XM 1501. Also der Ratchet Freilauf von DT Swiss. Antrieb ist sonst XX1/X01. Ich bin langsam echt ratlos...


- Bremse ist nicht gezogen
- rhytmischer Druck aufs Pedal
- Geräusch tritt auch auf wenn Hinterrad in die Luft gehoben wird (um Speichen auszuschließen)
- die Kassette vibriert gefühlt am stärksten und das Geräusch kommt aus diesem Bereich


----------



## Brainspiller (28. Juli 2015)

Hast du schon mal probiert ob's immer noch knackst wenn du ein anderes Hinterrad einbaust?


----------



## iceis (28. Juli 2015)

Kommt das Geräusch auch vor wenn du aufs linke Pedal Druck ausübst?


----------



## andi. (28. Juli 2015)

Freilauf und XX1 Kassette kann ich jetzt auch ausschließen. Eben kreuztausch mit Kumpel gemacht. Sein XM1501 mit meinem Freilauf/Kassette knarzt nicht. Andersrum schon. Also ist es die Nabe  was kann das sein ..


----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2015)

Ich würde die Lager vom Hinterbau mal checken.
Auch die Ausfallenden, einfach mal abschrauben und säubern dann alles wieder zusammen!


----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2015)

Hier auch noch ein "Damenrad"


----------



## iceis (28. Juli 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lager vom Hinterbau mal checken.
> Auch die Ausfallenden, einfach mal abschrauben und säubern dann alles wieder zusammen!



Macht halt keinen Sinn da er ja rausgefunden hat das es an der Nabe liegen muss.

@andi.
Um am schnellsten den Fehler zu finden würde ich mal hier reinschauen
https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Support/WHEELS/DT-Swiss-Wheels-SPLINE-2013-2014-Technical-Man
und die Nabe soweit es geht zerlegen.


----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2015)

Oh ja stimmt habe ich überlesen! Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (28. Juli 2015)

Fährt eigentlich jemand am Rune zweifach?
Das Rad meiner Freundin ist ja jetzt zweifach aufgebaut, aber mit 22KB vorne und den lezten drei/vier Gängen schleift die Kette an der Strebe.
Klar man soll die eh nicht fahren aber so ist das irgendwie sch$$ße...

Nochwas:
Ich bin selbst ca. 1,80cm groß habe ja selbst ein Rune allerdings in L und 27,5".
Sehr krass ist schon der Unterschied zu einem Rune in M und 26".
Das hätte ich nie und nimmer gedacht, das M Rune verleitet so zum spielen und tricksen, obwohl es ca. 1kg schwerer ist als meins fühlt es sich so leichtgänging an. 
Für Touren wäre es mir zwar zu klein, aber das der Unterschied ist schon riesig!


----------



## andi. (28. Juli 2015)

Zahnscheiben und Federn sehen gut aus. Muss irgendwas in der Nabe sein...


----------



## urks (29. Juli 2015)

Kann es sein, dass Banshee nicht auf der Eurobike vertreten ist? Im Ausstellerverzeichnis kann ich sie nicht finden....


----------



## tor-bjoern (29. Juli 2015)

Banshee selbst kommt glaube auch nicht auf die Eurobike - aber der Importeur everday26 ist vertreten


----------



## CJ_Reeve (29. Juli 2015)

@urks 
Everday26 ist als Importeur von Banshee vertreten


----------



## BrotherMo (29. Juli 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand am Rune zweifach?
> Das Rad meiner Freundin ist ja jetzt zweifach aufgebaut, aber mit 22KB vorne und den lezten drei/vier Gängen schleift die Kette an der Strebe.
> Klar man soll die eh nicht fahren aber so ist das irgendwie sch$$ße...


 
Schleift die Kette auch im Betrieb (also wenn das Fahrwerk im SAG ist)?
Hatte ne ähnliche Problematik am Spitti. Allerdings nur im Montageständer. Im Betrieb kein schleifen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,
kennt jemand zufällig die Kettenkennlinie vom Rune mit 11Fach XX1 ?

Danke und Grüße.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Freesolo ist dran und passt so. 
Danke!


----------



## MK_79 (29. Juli 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Das leidige Knarzen bei meinem Prime ist immer noch da. Habe jetzt mal ein Video gefilmt um das Geräusch aufzunehmen. Laufradsatz ist ein DT Swiss XM 1501. Also der Ratchet Freilauf von DT Swiss. Antrieb ist sonst XX1/X01. Ich bin langsam echt ratlos...
> 
> 
> - Bremse ist nicht gezogen
> ...






Hast du mal die Buchsen und Bashings geprüft. Evtl. minimal Spiel?


----------



## andi. (29. Juli 2015)

Es kommt nicht vom Rahmen.


----------



## martin82 (30. Juli 2015)

Falls du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich mal ein anderes Hinterrad versuchen (steht ja schon weiter oben). Bei mir wars der Freilauf. Wahrscheinlich ists ja auch ein Teil vom Antrieb.
Schaltwerk / Schaltauge mit Loctite oder Montagepaste versehen. Freilaufkörper mit Fett oder Montagepaste versehen !?


----------



## victor_8298 (30. Juli 2015)

Bin gerade mit meinem Rune in den Sextner Dolomiten unterwegs  
Das Teil geht ja so gut auf den ganzen verblockten Trails hier  Da hat es im Vergleich zum Pfälzerwald mal was zu arbeiten


----------



## Jussi (30. Juli 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Schleift die Kette auch im Betrieb (also wenn das Fahrwerk im SAG ist)?
> Hatte ne ähnliche Problematik am Spitti. Allerdings nur im Montageständer. Im Betrieb kein schleifen.....



Im SAG passt es etwa, aber ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Optimal gelöst.


----------



## nullstein (31. Juli 2015)

Überlege grad meinem Rune eine X-Fusion Metric zu spendieren. Würde sie in der 160mm Version fahren. 
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Metric im Rune?
Die Pike läuft ganz gut, kommt aber meines Erachtens auf ruppigen schnellen Strecken schnell an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## nullstein (2. August 2015)

Heute habe ich leider die Konterschraube meiner HR Achse verloren. Weiß jemand, wo ich Ersatz bekomme? 50 Taler für die RS Maxle find ich unverschämt teuer!


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. August 2015)

Ich fahre an 2 Banshees ohne. Bisher nix gelöst...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (2. August 2015)

Servus, fährt denn jemand im 2014 er 650B? Mit entspr. Ausfallenden  versteht sich. 
Taugt sowas?  

Hab nun ab an auf einem 650b gesessen und find das komisch 

Kann da jemand was zu sagen? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (2. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Heute habe ich leider die Konterschraube meiner HR Achse verloren. Weiß jemand, wo ich Ersatz bekomme? 50 Taler für die RS Maxle find ich unverschämt teuer!



Beim Banshee Distri vielleicht?
Aber mal so aus Interesse, welche RS Maxle passte denn? Ich meine kann man da einfach so ein Ding einbauen?
Z.B. sowas hier?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12-mm-p25751/

Grüße.


----------



## chiefrock (2. August 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus, fährt denn jemand im 2014 er 650B? Mit entspr. Ausfallenden  versteht sich.
> Taugt sowas?
> 
> Hab nun ab an auf einem 650b gesessen und find das komisch
> ...



Ich mach sowas. Was genau möchtest Du denn dazu wissen?
Grüße.


----------



## nullstein (2. August 2015)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Beim Banshee Distri vielleicht?
> Aber mal so aus Interesse, welche RS Maxle passte denn? Ich meine kann man da einfach so ein Ding einbauen?
> Z.B. sowas hier?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12-mm-p25751/
> ...


Die von dir verlinkte Achse sollte passen.


----------



## Jussi (3. August 2015)

Hatte Rose die Maxle nicht im Angebot?
Hab was von 15€ in Erinnerung.

Wenn du weist was die konterschraube kostet kann ja mal schreiben brauche auch eine!


----------



## san_andreas (3. August 2015)

Die Maxle paßt top !


----------



## ar_jay (3. August 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hatte Rose die Maxle nicht im Angebot?
> Hab was von 15€ in Erinnerung.
> 
> Wenn du weist was die konterschraube kostet kann ja mal schreiben brauche auch eine!




Bernhard hat momentan noch keine und bei Rose hats nur mer 150x12


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Bernhard hat momentan noch keine und bei Rose hats nur mer 150x12


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12-mm-p25751/


----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2015)

urks schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Banshee nicht auf der Eurobike vertreten ist? Im Ausstellerverzeichnis kann ich sie nicht finden....


Nur kurz als Zwischen-Info: 
Keith vor 3 Stunden auf Facebook: _"... Yeah, both me and Jay will be eurobiking this year ..."_
Die beiden werden dann wohl bei Bernhard am everyday26-Stand sein ...


----------



## martin82 (3. August 2015)

bin momentan wegen mangel an zeit mit "scaled-size" im rune unterwegs. vorne 27,5 hinten 26. Gar nicht schlecht, finde das etwas mehr an Stack positiv. Bin dann gespannt wie es mit komplett 27,5 wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (3. August 2015)

Aus dem "Banshee Bikes Galerie for all " Thread:

NEWS 2016:

http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/


----------



## Caese (3. August 2015)

schön, dann brauche ich jetzt wohl unbedingt ein Prime


----------



## termaltake (3. August 2015)

*2016 Banshee Rune*

Geometría está optimizada para 27.5 ruedas y actualizaciones ergonómicas para una mejor distribución del peso.

- Tubo superior más larga y alcance en todos los tamaños.

- Ángulo de cabeza flojo 0.5deg

- 0.5deg empinado ángulo de asiento en la Pequeña y Mediana, Grande y Extra Grande 1.0deg en

- Pestañas Splined ISCG (como 2015 Darkside)

- Baja standover

- Mejora de la colocación de los cables

- Refinado Shockmount

- Introducción de la opción de choque Rock Shox Monarch Plus







*2016 Banshee Spitfire*

Por lo tanto la geometría optimizada de 27,5 ruedas y actualizaciones ergonómicas para una mejor distribución del peso.

- Tubo superior más larga para los pequeños y medianos tamaños

- 0.5deg empinado ángulo de asiento en la Pequeña y Mediana, Grande y Extra Grande 1.0deg en

- Pestañas Splined ISCG (como 2015 Darkside)

- Mejora de la colocación de los cables

- Refinado Shockmount

- Introducción de la opción Rock Shox Monarch






*2016 Banshee Prime*

Geometría se ha ajustado para una posición del cuerpo más agresivo y mejor distribución del peso.

- Tubo superior más larga y alcance en todos los tamaños.

- Ángulo de cabeza flojo 0.5deg

- Tubo de dirección más largo en los marcos más grandes

- Pestañas Splined ISCG (como 2015 Darkside)

- Baja standover

- Mejora de la colocación de los cables

- Refinado Shockmount

- Opción Introducción del Rock Shox Monarch Plus






*2016 Banshee Phantom*

Nuevos en 2015, pequeñas mejoras para 2016a

- Mejora de la colocación de los cables

- Refinado Shockmount

- Pestañas Splined ISCG (como Dark Side)

- Ahora con Debonair Monarch






*2016 Banshee Paradox*

Ha sido probado para ajustarse 27.5+ ruedas y neumáticos.







*2016 Banshee Amp*

Ningún cambio




*2016 Banshee Leyenda*

La moto de carreras cuesta abajo sin concesiones, y completamente reacondicionado para el año 2016. Este modelo será único orden especial.

- Actualización de la geometría y la cinemática acepten 27.5 ruedas

- 10% de aumento en la rigidez torsional

- Baja standover

- Forjado más ligeras

- Integrado topes de horquilla, utilizando tapones ODI (como Dark Side)

- Tubo de dirección cero pila






*2016 Banshee Darkside*

Nuevo en 2015, el lado oscuro sólo ha visto mejoras menores de 2016a

- Mejora de la colocación de los cables

- Refinado Shockmount






*2016 Precios Banshee*

Precios Frame permanecen sin cambios para 2016, con la única excepción de la paradoja, que ha llegado hasta £ 499.99 PVP.


http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/


----------



## chiefrock (3. August 2015)

Ahhh ja!


----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2015)

Datt Wesentlische uff Dütsch:

Rune und Spitfire bekommen eine angepasste Geometrie für 650B. 
Das Rune bekommt für alle Größen ein längeres Oberrohr und Reach und einen 0,5 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel. Für S und M wird der Sitzwinkel 0,5 Grad steiler, für L und XL 1 Grad. 
Das Spitfire bekommt für S und M ein längeres Oberrohr und Reach. Für S und M wird der Sitzwinkel 0,5 Grad steiler, für L und XL 1 Grad. 
Dazu ISCG-Tabs wie beim Darkside, überarbeitete Kabelführung, überarbeitete Dämpferaufnahme und RockShox Monarch Plus als zusätzliche Dämpferoption.

Ich schätze mal damit bleiben die Kettenstreben bei der kurzen (ehemals 26er) Version, die Tretlager dürften tiefer sein und Rune und Spitfire haben jetzt etwas mehr Trennung untereinander. Warum beim Spitfire nur S und M etwas länger werden würde ich mal abwarten. Wenn L und XL einen steileren Sitzwinkel bekommen wird der Reach bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge auch wachsen. 

Bin auf die finalen Geometrie-Charts echt mal gespannt! Geht aber alles in eine gute Richtung ...


----------



## mfux (3. August 2015)

Is das 2016er Spitfire RAW mit rot? Ich erkenns ned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (3. August 2015)

Sieht eher nach grau mit rot aus.


----------



## mfux (3. August 2015)

Dann aber bitte eloxiert.


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. August 2015)

Kurze Frage zur Umwerfermontage: Kann ich an das Rune einen Shimano Direct-Mount-Umwerfer montieren bzw. überhaupt Shimano  ?

Hab auf der Seite nur das hier gefunden: "Front derailleur: Uses SRAM S3 low direct mount system"

Danke vorab


----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2015)

Ja, es gibt von Shimano die E-Type-Versionen. Diese wird ohne die Halteplatte montiert. Weiss jetzt nicht wie das bei den ganz neuen Side-Swing-Umwerfern ist ...
Allerdings: Banshee empfiehlt SRAM und die würde ich dann gegenüber den "alten" Shimanos bevorzugen, da das Leitblech und die Umwerfer generell kompakter bauen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. August 2015)

Das hilft mir schonmal weiter, danke.


----------



## urks (4. August 2015)

Ah, das sind ja endlich einmal ein paar Fakten zu den 2016er Radln - danke für die Infos.
Endlich "echte" 27,5er Geodaten - es scheint, als hätte sich das Warten ausgezahlt.
Und wenn ich schon beim Thema ausgezahlt bin: bin gespannt, ob die Preise auch im Euro-Raum gegenüber den 2015ern unverändert sind...


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2015)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Ich mach sowas. Was genau möchtest Du denn dazu wissen?
> Grüße.


Hi,
hatte gestern keine Zeit. Ich habe ein M und bin soweit gut zufrieden. Mich würde interessieren ob die Wendigkeit stark leidet. Immer wenn ich mal auf einem 27,5er sitze kommt mir das so behäbig vor. Bin aber noch nie auf einem Trail damit unterwegs gewesen.

kann man sonst Nachteile feststellen oder bis Du ehr der Meinung das es positiver geworden ist? Oder fallen Dir zumindest keine Nachteile auf?

Ich hatte mich mit dem Gedanken getragen mein DH Bike in den Ruhestand zu schicken. Plan war die neue Lyrik zu kaufen und auf 27,5 umzurüsten. Aber das Demo bleibt nach einem Bikeparkausflug mit Rune nun doch in meinem Besitz. 

Nun hab ich ja hier gesehen das es ein neues Rune geben wird. Evtl. sind die umrüstfragen damit auch erledigt. Aber Deine Einschätzung würde mich mal interessieren. 

Ach ja, was kosten die 27,5er Ausfallenden???

Danke.


----------



## chiefrock (4. August 2015)

@Steppenwolf-RM 
Mit einem Vergleich 26er Rune vs. 27.5 Rune kann ich leider nicht dienen da ich das Rune von Anfang an als 27.5er aufgebaut habe.
Es gibt aber sicher einige hier im Unterforum, die dazu etwas sagen können bzw. das Rad als 26er besser finden.
Bin vorher das 11er Spezi Enduro gefahrenen und finde das Rune im Vergleich dazu absolut nicht träger und dabei viel satter auf dem Trail. Gefühlt liegen da Welten zwischen aber keine Nachteile. Was aber wohl deine Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet.   
Ausfallenden waren von Anfang an dabei, Preise kenn ich also leider nicht.

Grüße.


----------



## biker123456 (4. August 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> was kosten die 27,5er Ausfallenden???Danke.



Preise zum Beispiel hier: 

http://www.komking.de/banshee-ausfallende?search=ausfallenden


----------



## martin82 (4. August 2015)

Bin jetzt erst 2 Tage mit Scaled Size gefahren (vorne 650b), vorher 1,5 Saison 26". Hinten soll auch noch ein 650b reinkommen, hab ich aus zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht geschafft.
Grundsätzlich fand ich die höhere Front nur angenehm, negatives konnte ich nicht feststellen. Habe im selben Zug auch von einer Lyrik coil 160 auf eine Pike SA 160 gewechselt. Mir ist das Rune in M mit 177cm sowieso eher knapp. Vorallem in steilem Gelände mit hohen Stufen war es mir ein bisschen kompakt. Erhoffe mir von 650b dafür Vorteile. Werde dann meine Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (4. August 2015)

Mein Rune hat das erste mal den Königstuhl bezwungen und das ohne schieben Sowas hat´s die letzten 6 Jahre nicht gegeben!!
Und das auch nur weil ich verletzungsbedingt seit Wochen nicht abwärts heizen kann.Jetzt hat wenigstens das langweilige geradeausfahren was gebracht


----------



## R.C. (4. August 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mein Rune hat das erste mal den Königstuhl bezwungen



Ah, ist wohl eher der https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Königsstuhl_(Donnersberg) als der https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Königstuhl_(Gurktaler_Alpen)


----------



## svenson69 (4. August 2015)

Weder noch !
Bei mir wars der https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Königstuhl_(Odenwald)


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2015)

Danke zusammen.


----------



## flouing (4. August 2015)

Servus zusammen
Hab mein Rune ein bisschen upgedatet.
Gabel und Dämpfer mit den bottomless tokens an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, dauert zwar ein bisschen beim vivid aber das Ergebnis ist super.
Hope t40 statt Absolute black Adapter
Original XX1 Kettenblatt vorne
Atlas Lenker mit 35mm rise statt 20mm
Hans Dampf snakeskin statt Magic Mary SG und Rock Razor SG
Und noch nen Carbon Sattel
Gewicht 27,5 mit 200mm moveloc 13,6 kg
In Park Version mit Altlas Sattel und Atlas Sattelstütze 13,2 kg
Viel Luft nach unten hab ich aber nicht mehr


----------



## nullstein (4. August 2015)

@svenson69:
Hält das Konstrukt mit dem Flaschenhalter auch bergab? Mich nervt in letzter Zeit mein Trinkrucksack. Und die Flasche unten anbringen find ich auch semioptimal, da dann jedesmal der Dreck am Nuckel hängt.

@flouing und all:
13,6kg mit 200er Moveloc und den Parts?


----------



## san_andreas (4. August 2015)

Flasche unten geht schon, wischt man halt ab vorm nuckeln.


----------



## nullstein (4. August 2015)

Bleibt die auch an Ort und Stelle?


----------



## svenson69 (4. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @svenson69:
> Hält das Konstrukt mit dem Flaschenhalter auch bergab? Mich nervt in letzter Zeit mein Trinkrucksack. Und die Flasche unten anbringen find ich auch semioptimal, da dann jedesmal der Dreck am Nuckel hängt.



Habe es heute das erste mal ausprobiert und es hält eigentlich ganz gut,auch beim ordentlichen abwärtsfahren
In 2std musste ich es nur 1x zurecht rücken,da ist es mal kurz zur Seite gerutscht.Aber das ist mir aber lieber wie zu verdursten
Ist aber auch erstmal ein Versuch gewesen.Der Flaschenhalter ist nicht wirklich steif in sich,wenn man da den richtigen findet wo vielleicht auch eine kleine Rundung an der Aufnahme hat,etwas steifer ist,dann wird der auch an seinem Platz bleiben.Eventuell noch irgendwie mit Klettverschluss das man immerwieder das Teil abnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flouing (4. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @svenson69:
> Hält das Konstrukt mit dem Flaschenhalter auch bergab? Mich nervt in letzter Zeit mein Trinkrucksack. Und die Flasche unten anbringen find ich auch semioptimal, da dann jedesmal der Dreck am Nuckel hängt.
> 
> @flouing und all:
> 13,6kg mit 200er Moveloc und den Parts?


Laut meiner Waage schon also +- 100gr
Hab sie aber mit nem 15kg Gewicht eingewogen.
Der LRS ist schon auf der leichteren Seite tune king Kong, flow ex, CX Ray, Hans Dampf tubeless montiert.
Xtr trail bremsen und Schalthebel 
X.0 carbon Kurbel 
Die moveloc 200 wiegt 567gr also mit einer reverb vergleichbar.
Sattel 98gr
Atlas Pedale sind auch recht leicht


----------



## biker123456 (4. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> [USER=28346]@flouing und all:
> 13,6kg mit 200er Moveloc und den Parts?[/USER]



kann schon hinkommen


----------



## nullstein (4. August 2015)

Ach ich bin doch immer nur neidisch auf eure Bulimie-Runes
Meins ist halt n Moppel mit 14,2kg.
Jemand nen Tipp für eine guten (im Sinne von: ich halte die Flache ordentlich fest) und leichten Flaschenhalter?


----------



## flouing (4. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ach ich bin doch immer nur neidisch auf eure Bulimie-Runes
> Meins ist halt n Moppel mit 14,2kg.
> Jemand nen Tipp für eine guten (im Sinne von: ich halte die Flache ordentlich fest) und leichten Flaschenhalter?


Hatte ich mit Magic-Mary und Rock Razor super gravity Version auch fast mit der Umrüstung auf Hans Dampf hab ich mir ca 600gr gespart und die performance taugt mir besser. Die super gravity sind im Vergleich deutlich unkomfortabler


----------



## chiefrock (5. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
mal wieder ne vielleiicht blöde Frage von mir 
Bin wahrscheinlich nächste Woch in Saalbach mit dem Rune zu bewundern. 
War da schon mal einer von Euch (bestimmt,oder?) und gibt es da irgendetwas, was Ihr dem Rune nicht zumuten würdet? Kann die Kiste (Aufgebaut mit Pike, Spank Subrosa Laufräder und CCDBCS) einfach noch nicht so richtig einschätzen und im Park war ich damit noch nicht. Daher meine Frage. 

Klar, große unsaubere Drops in Leogang, da freut sich das Rune sicher nicht drüber. Aber sowas wie X-Line oder Proline/Evil eye sollte doch kein Problem für den Rahmen sein?! Selbst wenn man die Landung mal nicht 100% sauber trifft, oder?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## urks (5. August 2015)

In Saalbach ist sicher alles mit so einem Radl machbar. Auf manchen Strecken bist sogar mit einem Enduro besser aufgehoben (Hacklberg Trail).
Einzig das Roadgap bei der X-Line ist schon recht hoch - aber den trauen sich ohnehin nur recht wenige zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (5. August 2015)

das roadgap am ende der x-line geht auch mit einem canyon spectral. siehe: http://mtbn.ws/vwm2

das rune wird dich m.e. in saalbach und leogang sicherlich nicht einschränken.


----------



## nullstein (5. August 2015)

@chiefrock:
Da würde ich mir so GAR keinen Kopf machen. In Saalbach geht alles mit dem Rune.
Mein Rune hat eine Woche Whistler (und ich fahre nicht immer sauber und verhaue auch mal ne Landung) völlig problemlos überstanden.

Also lass krachen!
Wünsche eine gute Zeit.


----------



## Jussi (5. August 2015)

Ich bin gerade da. 
Bis auf die x-line bin ich alles gefahren. Geht alles sehr gut mit dem Rune.
X-line war ich vor zwei Jahren das letzte mal gefahren aber mit nen DH. Hab den DH auch dabei werde mir die x-line heute wohl mal ansehen. Angeblich sollen sie die X-line entschärft haben, mal sehen!


----------



## svenson69 (5. August 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> kann schon hinkommen



Ich hatte nichts wegen dem Gewicht gesagt!
Hab ja mit ähnlicher Ausstattung 13,55kg


----------



## chiefrock (5. August 2015)

Cool, Danke Leute. Dann werde ich den Bock mal ordentlich ran nehmen 

Grüße.


----------



## biker123456 (5. August 2015)

hier mal ordentliche Bilder von meinem 12,93kg Rune:


----------



## svenson69 (5. August 2015)

Gefällt mir richtig gut mit der Ausstattung
Da hast du aber nochmal ordentlich was hinlegen müssen


----------



## biker123456 (5. August 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber nochmal ordentlich was hinlegen müssen


Ging schon - so ist wenigstens mal wieder Platz geworden, indem ich alles verkauft habe, was ich eigentlich nicht mehr brauche


----------



## sirios (5. August 2015)

Hier mein Rune noch mit Dreck aus Bischofsmais, Spicak und Saalbach. Die Hope Bremse hab ich jetzt gestern rausgeworfen und die MT7 verbaut. Die Reverb ist auch wieder drin. 

Freitag geht's dann Richtung Bike Attack ! Ist von euch da noch jemand an Start?


----------



## Pakalolo (5. August 2015)

Morgen gehts los, erst mal den Park in Chur anschauen und ab Freitag dann "Attacke ".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (5. August 2015)

Viel Spaß, vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Tephan (9. August 2015)

Hi ihr Banshee fans 
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Ich baue gerade für meinen Bruder ein Banshee Rune V2 auf. Da er 194cm groß ist hab ich den Rahmen in XL genommen, dass müsste ja passen. Nun möchte ich natürlich auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze verbauen und hab da an die RS Reverb Stealth gedacht da sie preislich ja recht günstig zu bekommen ist. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob bei der Größe eine Einbaulänge von 380mm und 125mm hub reicht. Weiß da einer von euch ggf mehr?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Jussi (9. August 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner 380mm Reverb. Beim Rune meiner Freundin ist eine 420mm drin, diese kann ich leider nicht genügend absenken wegen der Bohrung im Sattelrohr!


----------



## sluette (9. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Maxle paßt top !



Scheint wohl leider auch die Einzige zu sein die passt.
Die DT RWS hat Feingewinde und die Shimanos passen auch nicht, schade eigentlich weil der Hebel fast identisch zu dem meiner Fox Gabel ist. Nun gut, also kommt doch ne Maxxle rein...


----------



## biker123456 (9. August 2015)

So, nun war es endlich soweit und ich habe mein umgebautes Rune endlich mal ausgeführt – war zwar ziemlich warm heute nach dem Mittag, aber für eine 2h Hometrail-Tour musste es reichen.

Der Umbau hat sich ja mal sowas von gelohnt – man merkt den Gewichtsunterschied echt extrem:

Bei der erste Welle wollte ich schön durchsurfen .. musste voll in die Hinterradbremse gehen, weil das Rune jetzt extrem leichtgängig aufs Hinterrad geht und ich sonst schön hinten abgestiegen bin 

Auch im Uphill machen sich die fast 2kg weniger deutlich bemerkbar. Einfach klasse investiert 

Zur restlichen Performance:

- Dämpfer: Der Inline brauch sich auf meinen Trails hier nicht verstecken arbeitet genauso wie der DBAir. Ich habe die gleichen Einstellungen vorgenommen und bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten bei Wurzeln auf schnellen Abfahrten genauso zufrieden wie bei kleinen Drops ins Flat. Außerdem federt er kaum beim Wiegetritt. Einstellungen (70kg): keine zusätzlichen Spacer verbaut; Druck 125PSI, HSC 2 Umdrehungen; HSR 1,5 Umdrehungen; LSC 7 Klicks, LSR 10 Klicks.

- Gabel: bei normalen fahren im Sitzen und gediegen Abfahrten top, auch bei kleineren Sprüngen sehr gut vom Ansprechen und Federweg nutzen her. Nur Wurzeln bei schnelleren Abfahrten geben noch zu wenig Federweg frei – ich glaube es ist noch ein Token drin, den ich rausnehmen könnte.

- Lenker: 750mm reichen mir nun doch aus, man kann sich da echt dran gewöhnen und wirkt etwas agiler dadurch. Durchbiegen im Wiegetritt oder anderen Situationen konnte ich nicht wahrnehmen.

- Reifen: es ist ja super trocken im Moment. Grade hier ist es sowieso sehr sandig, da kam es schon öfters mal zum unkontrollierten. Allerdings denke ich, dass mir das mit Fat Albert oder Hans Dampf auch passiert wäre .. sonst geht der Nobby Nic eigtl. unauffällig gut.

- Bremsen: wie schon von manchen beschrieben: man bremst wirklich auf dem Knubbel vom Hebel der Hope Bremse .. werde den Hebel mal noch etwas rausschieben! Sonst nach etwas einbremsen geht die Bremse ganz gut, kommt aber deutlich (noch) nicht an die Bremspower einer Saint ran!

- Sattel: von dem war ich ja mega überrascht – hätte nicht gedacht, dass so ein leichter Sattel so bequem sein kann .. wahrscheinlich passt er einfach perfekt zu meinem Hintern


----------



## Caese (9. August 2015)

mich wundert, dass du den Dämper mit "nur" 125 psi fahren kannst - wieviel SAG ergibt das? Ich mit ~ 75 kg bin bisher 155 psi gefahren, um auf 15 mm SAG zu kommen


----------



## biker123456 (9. August 2015)

na ich komme auf ca 30% Sag .. 20mm oder wieviel das waren ..


----------



## gunznoc (11. August 2015)

Tephan schrieb:


> Hi ihr Banshee fans
> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Ich baue gerade für meinen Bruder ein Banshee Rune V2 auf. Da er 194cm groß ist hab ich den Rahmen in XL genommen, dass müsste ja passen. Nun möchte ich natürlich auch eine verstellbare Sattelstütze verbauen und hab da an die RS Reverb Stealth gedacht da sie preislich ja recht günstig zu bekommen ist. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob bei der Größe eine Einbaulänge von 380mm und 125mm hub reicht. Weiß da einer von euch ggf mehr?
> Danke schonmal!


Hi. 
Ich bin auch etwas über 1.90 und fahre ebenfalls den Rahmen in XL. Alles andere wäre auch zu klein. 
Meiner Meinung nach, solltest du auf jeden Fall eine Stütze mit 150 mm Hub nehmen. 125 ist da zu wenig. Selbst 150 können zu wenig sein. Und das Rune ist ja schon ordentlich auf Abfahrt getrimmt. Da sollte es nicht zu wenig sein. 
Persönlich kann ich die Reverb nicht empfehlen. Hatte oft Probleme mit Undichtigkeiten, kaputte Remote nach einem leichten Crash usw. Ich kann die KS LEV integra empfehlen. Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Stütze mit 420 mm nehme.  

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## biker123456 (11. August 2015)

.. ich bin ca 1,73m und fahre auch eine Kind Shock LEV mit 150mm und es ist gerade richtig - dürfte nicht weniger sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (11. August 2015)

Ich habe selber auch den XL Rahmen bei 193cm und mir reicht die Reverb Stealth mit ihren 125mm gut aus. Nur wenn ich mal einen kompletten Tag Park fahre, kann sie noch 2cm tiefer.


----------



## R.C. (11. August 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Und das Rune ist ja schon ordentlich auf Abfahrt getrimmt. Da sollte es nicht zu wenig sein.



Du meinst, da sollte es nicht zu viel sein. Hab' aber auch mit 1.73m eine 150er Supernatural am Rune gehabt, einfach weil sich's ausgegangen ist


----------



## sluette (11. August 2015)

Ich fahre ne 150er Reverb im M Rahmen, die steht noch gut was raus, also ich könnte auch ne 200er Moveloc montieren. 
Brauch ich aber nicht, wenn die Reverb voll versenkt ist habe ich massig Platz. 
Die Reverb ist bestimmt nicht perfekt, aber man kann sie mit wenig Aufwand komplett zerlegen, selber Service machen oder reparieren. Deshalb kommt bei mir nix anderes dran (es sein denn Hope bringt mal eine raus  ).


----------



## Tephan (11. August 2015)

Super danke für eure Tipps.
Hab mir jetzt eine KS LEV Integra 150mm bestellt. Ich selber fahre eine RS Stealth und find die 150mm optimal.
Und die Einbaulänge von 435 bei der LEV gibt auf jeden Fall genug sicherheit! Hoffe jetzt nur, dass sie auch qualitativ gut hält


----------



## pro-wheels (12. August 2015)

Falls jemand noch ein günstiges Rune sucht, wir haben mit dem Ausverkauf begonnen


----------



## jester81 (12. August 2015)

ich habe es gesehen... Nur mein Konto sagt nein! :-( zum heulen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (12. August 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch ein günstiges Rune sucht, wir haben mit dem Ausverkauf begonnen



Schwarze habt ihr keine mehr ?


----------



## Caese (12. August 2015)

ein Paradox habt nicht nicht noch rumliegen, oder?


----------



## Ronja (12. August 2015)

oder ein Phantom?


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. August 2015)

Jetzt helft mir mal: Rune in schwarz oder orange ?

Ist schon zu 100 % gekauft, nur die Farbe -->


----------



## deralteser (12. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Jetzt helft mir mal: Rune in schwarz oder orange ?
> 
> Ist schon zu 100 % gekauft, nur die Farbe -->


Orange knallt! Schau mal in mein Darkside Fotoalbum  
Das neon kann allerdings kaum eine Kamera einfangen - wirkt je nach Licht sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## sluette (12. August 2015)

orange, sonst nix:






Neeee, nimm ruhig schwarz, dann bleibt mein orange seltener  !


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. August 2015)

Okay, habt mich überzeugt 

Mein jetziges ist auch schon schwarz eloxiert, wird ja irgendwann auch langweilig


----------



## deralteser (12. August 2015)

Immer wieder geil!!!



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Okay, habt mich überzeugt
> 
> Mein jetziges ist auch schon schwarz eloxiert, wird ja irgendwann auch langweilig


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. August 2015)

Dann muss ich mir auch noch neue Shorts holen  

Echt geil gemacht das Video, hat mich endgültig von orange überzeugt


----------



## belgiummtb (13. August 2015)

hi leute,

baue gerada mein  neues rune auf, ichsuche noch nach einem unterrohrschutz, am liebsten aus carbon oder gfk, hat jemand so etwas über oder kennt wer wenn der so etwas baut?
dabnke für die hilfe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2015)

http://www.rockguardz.com/rockguardz/banshee/norco-aurum.html


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. August 2015)

Sehr geil. Jetzt noch in matt, dann nehm ich einen.

Oder kann man Carbon einfach so lackieren, kennt sich da jemand aus ?


----------



## biker123456 (13. August 2015)

Sprühfolie geht bestimmt .. fraglich wielange beides bei "Steinbeschuss" hält


----------



## R.C. (13. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Jetzt noch in matt, dann nehm ich einen.



Einfach den Klarlack anrauen, sprich mit feinem Papier anschleifen.


----------



## belgiummtb (13. August 2015)

geht beides, wenn du es matt haben willst, nimmst du dir eine tppichmesser klinge, machst den klarlack ab und schon ist es matt.  ist der oben gezeigte rockguard nicht nur bis 2013er modelle?


----------



## belgiummtb (13. August 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. August 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Sprühfolie geht bestimmt .. fraglich wielange beides bei "Steinbeschuss" hält





R.C. schrieb:


> Einfach den Klarlack anrauen, sprich mit feinem Papier anschleifen.





belgiummtb schrieb:


> geht beides, wenn du es matt haben willst, nimmst du dir eine tppichmesser klinge, machst den klarlack ab und schon ist es matt.  ist der oben gezeigte rockguard nicht nur bis 2013er modelle?



Danke, scheinbar habe ich mal wieder zu kompliziert gedacht 

Hat sich denn von 2013 bis 2015 etwas geändert im Unterrohr-/ tretlagerbereich ?


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2015)

Denke nicht. Frag kurz bei Rockguardz nach, sind sehr freundlich.


----------



## Mc4air (13. August 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch ein günstiges Rune sucht, wir haben mit dem Ausverkauf begonnen


Aber nicht in XL 
Wird am 2016 was verändert, da die 2015er rausgeschmissen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (13. August 2015)

Mc4air schrieb:


> Wird am 2016 was verändert, da die 2015er rausgeschmissen werden?



Schau mal 4-5 Seiten weiter vorne, da sind alle Änderungen aufgelistet und bebildert (soweit sie denn stimmen, was aber recht wahrscheinlich ist).


----------



## sluette (14. August 2015)

Tuning Time:

Vorsprung Suspension Corset Air Chambers für den FLOAT X:





(wiegt mit 106g übrigens genau das Doppelte der original Luftkammer)

Fertig montiert mit FOX Sticker im V2:





Erster Test ist leider erst am Sonntag möglich. Beim Aufsitzen fühlt sich das Ding nun aber schonmal an wie mein altes Ironhorse Sunday mit Vivid Coildämpfer....


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2015)

Fett ! Bin gespannt, was du sagst.


----------



## Dutchmountains (16. August 2015)

@FastFabi93 Ja spätere Rune's haben unten eine aufname für trinkflasche und eine "hydroform" am oberen ende des unterrohrs statt eine angeschweiste extra teil. Habe jetzt eine 2015 ins black zum aufbauen. Wenns etwas gibt um unterrohr zu schonen , ich bin auch neugierig.


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. August 2015)

Rune und Trinkflasche ?


----------



## deralteser (17. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Rune und Trinkflasche ?


Ja, das gibt es wirklich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (17. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Rune und Trinkflasche ?


Ja,sowas gibt es



Da ich krankheitsbedingt i.m. nur im flachen oder Touren fahren kann,hab ich mir halt mal so ein Teil dran gemacht.Ich fahr nicht gern mit Rucksack und bei den Temperaturen brauch ich etwas zu trinken
Finde es selbst nicht wirklich toll!Aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## deralteser (17. August 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ja,sowas gibt es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warts mal ab - ab Spitfife 2016 wird es bei mir auch "Spitfire VS Trinkflasche" geben. Ich steh nicht wirklich auf "Trinkrucksäcke". Besonders auf Feierabendrunden nervt mich unnötiges Gepäck. Den nötigen halben Liter H2O verstaue ich lieber am bike.....auch wenn es optisch eine Katastrophe ist...

Edit: Deine Lösung ist allemale besser als die am Unterrohr !


----------



## san_andreas (17. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Rune und Trinkflasche ?



Hier auch mit Flasche, sehr hilfreich mit Kind:


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. August 2015)

Dutchmountains schrieb:


> @FastFabi93 Ja spätere Rune's haben unten eine aufname für trinkflasche und eine "hydroform" am oberen ende des unterrohrs statt eine angeschweiste extra teil.



Danke für die vielen Bilder, gibt also doch Rune's mit Trinkflasche 


Aber eine dafür vorgesehene Halterung hat der Rahmen doch nicht ?

@san_andreas
Wie hast du den Halter da unten befestigt ?


----------



## R.C. (17. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Aber eine dafür vorgesehene Halterung hat der Rahmen doch nicht ?



Doch, eben unter dem Unterrohr, bei beim San Andreas zu sehen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. August 2015)

Okay, das war mir bisher nicht klar, danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## san_andreas (17. August 2015)

Da sind einfach zwei Flaschenhaltergewinde. Optisch ist das keine Dauerlösung, aber halt praktisch.


----------



## Tephan (19. August 2015)

So, ich bräuchte nochmal eurer Fachwissen und Erfahrungen!
Ich suche gerade noch den Antrieb (2x10) für das Rune das ich aufbaue - dann hab ich endlich alle Teile zusammen 
Da ich ansich eher der Shimanofan gegenüber Sram bin würde ich halt gerne auch eine Shimanogruppe verbauen - hab an eine XT-Komplettgruppe oder einen XT/SLX-Mix aus Kostensenkungsgründen gedacht.  

Jetzt hab ich hier schon über die Umwerfer gelesen, dass man Shimano E-Type-Versionen verwenden kann aber der Käfig am Hinterbau schleifen würde. Ist das bei den neuen XT-Versionen (FD-M785) immer noch so? Oder würdet ihr mir beim Umwerfer auf jeden Fall einen Sram Low Direct Mount empfehlen?
Zudem hab ich leider ein bisschen den Durchblick im Innenlager-Wald verloren. Welches Innenlager brauche ich? Bei einer Sram Kurbel brauche ich ja das GPX Innenlager, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Kann ich denn auch ein Shimano Hollowtech II (SM-BB70) verwenden, wenn ich eine Shimano Kurbel verbaue? Und macht es bei 194cm Körbergröße und XL-Rahmen Sinn eine eher kurze Kurbel (165/170) zu nehmen? Sorry, mein Wissen bei Innenlagern und Kurbeln ist leider noch nicht so wirklich groß...
Letze Frage:  Ich kann beim Schaltwerk einen kurzen Käfig nehmen, oder muss ich bei 2x10 den Langen nehmen?

Ich nehme auch gerne Anregungen zu anderen Antriebslösungen auf 
Für eure Hilfe und Tipps bin ich euch sehr dankbar!
Vielen Dank schonmal vorab!


----------



## gunznoc (19. August 2015)

Ich habe bei gut 1.90 eine 175er Kurbel genommen. Das Tretlager ist ja ohnehin nicht so tief, dass ich für mich keinen Anlass zu kürzeren Kurbelarmen gesehen habe. 
Auch weil ich regelmäßig Touren fahre. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## freetourer (19. August 2015)

Tephan schrieb:


> So, ich bräuchte nochmal eurer Fachwissen und Erfahrungen!
> Ich suche gerade noch den Antrieb (2x10) für das Rune das ich aufbaue - dann hab ich endlich alle Teile zusammen
> Da ich ansich eher der Shimanofan gegenüber Sram bin würde ich halt gerne auch eine Shimanogruppe verbauen - hab an eine XT-Komplettgruppe oder einen XT/SLX-Mix aus Kostensenkungsgründen gedacht.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Nimm am besten den SRAM Umwerfer - der baut kompakter als der Shimano - Umwerfer.

Wenn Du eine Shimano Kurbel verbauen willst solltest Du auch ein HT2 Innenlager verwenden.

Eine kurze Kurbel ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich - das Tretlager ist ja noch nicht soo ultratief (erst wenn Du 26 Zoll fährst und die Geo auf Low stellst).

Der kurze Shimano Schaltwerkskäfig reicht bei 2-fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (19. August 2015)

Also meine Freundin hat an ihrem Rune auch zweifach mit Shimano Umwerfer glaube XT shifter ist SLX.
Ist knapp geht aber ohne Problem. 
Es müsste der hier sein.

https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradte...rd=Shopping/[productextension][[57887798217]]


----------



## Tephan (19. August 2015)

Super, vielen Dank!
Ich schau mal was ich jetzt mache, denke aber mal, dass ich zu nem Sram Umwerfer greifen werde, wenn ich ein gutes Angebot finde.


----------



## Floh (19. August 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> ...
> - Dämpfer: Der Inline brauch sich auf meinen Trails hier nicht verstecken arbeitet genauso wie der DBAir. Ich habe die gleichen Einstellungen vorgenommen und bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten bei Wurzeln auf schnellen Abfahrten genauso zufrieden wie bei kleinen Drops ins Flat. Außerdem federt er kaum beim Wiegetritt. Einstellungen (70kg): keine zusätzlichen Spacer verbaut; Druck 125PSI, HSC 2 Umdrehungen; HSR 1,5 Umdrehungen; LSC 7 Klicks, LSR 10 Klicks.



Nachdem ich immer mehr Spacer in meinen Double Barrel stecke, überlege ich ernsthaft auch auf einen Inline umzusteigen. Du würdest also sagen es lohnt sich?

Da steckt nämlich jede Menge Gewicht.


----------



## biker123456 (19. August 2015)

Also bis jetzt konnte ich wirklich keine Nachteile verspüren .. allerdings bin ich den CCDBAir auch ohne zusätzlichen Spacer gefahren .. weiß also nicht, ob dir der Inline in der Hinsicht was bringt ..


----------



## Floh (19. August 2015)

Ja, mein Problem ist halt dass mit 90 kg fahrfertig die große Aircan nichts mehr bringt. Man braucht einfach mehr Progression bei dem Gewicht. Ich könnte jetzt einfach die Aircan tauschen gegen die normale, aber ein Inline wäre halt noch ein bisschen leichter.


----------



## biker123456 (19. August 2015)

.. vielleicht dazu mal im "Banshee Bikes Galerie for all " Thread andere Spitfire Fahrer fragen (die auch um die 90kg fahrfertig wiegen) wie die mit einem Inline klarkommen!?


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. August 2015)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Habe heute meinen Rune Rahmen bekommen (mit DB Air CS), da ist schon die XV-Can verbaut. War das bei euch auch so ?


----------



## Floh (19. August 2015)

ja. Schmeiss gleich mal einen Spacer rein (ein großer müsste drin sein, reicht aber m.E. nicht).


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. August 2015)

Mit fahren ist eh erstmal nix. Rahmen ist da, es fehlen Innenlager, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Umwerfer, LRS (könnte ich auch den alten nehmen) und Umwerfer. Wobei ich überlege den kompletten Antrieb mal neu zu machen, neuer Sattel muss auch her, usw. ... 




Floh schrieb:


> ja. Schmeiss gleich mal einen Spacer rein (ein großer müsste drin sein, reicht aber m.E. nicht).



Gilt das auch für meine fahrfertigen 73 Kilo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (19. August 2015)

Ja, machs einfach.


----------



## HansDampf89 (19. August 2015)

Also ich hab mit 85kg im Adamskostüm keinen zusätzlichen Spacer verbaut und bin super zufrieden...  Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal im Standardsetup testen, rumprobieren kannst hinterher immer noch


----------



## BrotherMo (19. August 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ja, mein Problem ist halt dass mit 90 kg fahrfertig die große Aircan nichts mehr bringt. Man braucht einfach mehr Progression bei dem Gewicht. Ich könnte jetzt einfach die Aircan tauschen gegen die normale, aber ein Inline wäre halt noch ein bisschen leichter.





biker123456 schrieb:


> .. vielleicht dazu mal im "Banshee Bikes Galerie for all " Thread andere Spitfire Fahrer fragen (die auch um die 90kg fahrfertig wiegen) wie die mit einem Inline klarkommen!?



Bin auf dem Spitfire mit 100 kg unterwegs. DB Inline mit den im Guide empfohlenen Spacer. Etwas mehr LSC im Setup.

Kann bisher nur Gutes zum DBInline (bin aber auch nicht der sensibelste beim Thema Dämpfung) im Alltagsbetrieb auf den Hometrails sagen. Drops (bis ca. 1m) gehen ohne Probleme.  Bikepark oder ähnliches gab es bis jetzt noch nicht)


----------



## Caese (19. August 2015)

Tephan schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!
> Ich schau mal was ich jetzt mache, denke aber mal, dass ich zu nem Sram Umwerfer greifen werde, wenn ich ein gutes Angebot finde.


ich kann dir einen dreifach SRAM X9 für kleines Geld anbieten, bei Interesse PN


----------



## 2o83 (20. August 2015)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Bin auf dem Spitfire mit 100 kg unterwegs. DB Inline mit den im Guide empfohlenen Spacer. Etwas mehr LSC im Setup.
> 
> Kann bisher nur Gutes zum DBInline (bin aber auch nicht der sensibelste beim Thema Dämpfung) im Alltagsbetrieb auf den Hometrails sagen. Drops (bis ca. 1m) gehen ohne Probleme.  Bikepark oder ähnliches gab es bis jetzt noch nicht)


 


Floh schrieb:


> Ja, mein Problem ist halt dass mit 90 kg fahrfertig die große Aircan nichts mehr bringt. Man braucht einfach mehr Progression bei dem Gewicht. Ich könnte jetzt einfach die Aircan tauschen gegen die normale, aber ein Inline wäre halt noch ein bisschen leichter.


 
Moin,
hab den Inline im Spitfire bei 105kg fahrfertig, fahre ihn da mit einem großen und einem kleinen Spacer, nutze damit den Hub sehr gut ohne durchzuschlagen, auch im Bikepark. Kann den ohne Probleme empfehlen. Habe auch mehr LSC und HSC drin als empfohlen, das liegt aber an meinen Vorlieben. Hatte vorher einen Monarch DebonAir und einen Fox CTD drin. Dagegen gewinnt der Inline deutlich.


----------



## Caese (20. August 2015)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habe auch mehr LSC und HSC drin als empfohlen, das liegt aber an meinen Vorlieben.


So persönlich finde ich deine Vorliebe -glaube ich- nicht. Ich habe von noch niemanden gelesen, der mit den 2 Clicks LSC auskommt. Ich bin derzeit bei 9 (nur ~75kg), aber zwischenzeitlich 13-15 fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Die 2-Click-Variante ist so butterweich, dass man/ich sich/mich fühle wie auf einer durchgesessenen Couch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (20. August 2015)

Fährt hier jemand die Hope Kurbel mit 32T Retainer KB am Rune? Man liest ja ab und an, dass das Retainer KB bei einigen Rahmen sehr nah an die Kettenstreben kommt. Passt das beim Rune?
Danke


----------



## sluette (20. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand die Hope Kurbel mit 32T Retainer KB am Rune? Man liest ja ab und an, dass das Retainer KB bei einigen Rahmen sehr nah an die Kettenstreben kommt. Passt das beim Rune?
> Danke



Ja, fahre ich. Passt astrein und es hat meiner Meinung genug Platz.


----------



## 2o83 (21. August 2015)

Sodele, mein kleiner Hulk. Vorsprung Corset kann ich weiter empfehlen, verbessert die Leistung des Float X wesentlich. Im Vergleich zum CCDB Air finde ich den Hinterbau damit aktiver und lebendiger, ein Durchsacken gibt es nicht mehr. Allerdings hab ich auch noch den Gegendruck im Dämpfer erhöhen und ein wenig an der Dämpfung spielen lassen. Kratzer auf den Standrohren der Gabel nerven dafür gewaltig. Gewicht liegt bei 15,xx kg.


----------



## Mr.Radical (21. August 2015)

Schickes Teil!
Den Vorsprung Corset muss ich mir merken...


----------



## sluette (21. August 2015)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> ...Vorsprung Corset kann ich weiter empfehlen, verbessert die Leistung des Float X wesentlich.



Das find ich jetzt ziemlich interessant, denn ich kann zwischen Corset und Original Kammer Null Unterschied feststellen. Also abgesehen vom Ansprechverhalten beim voll ausgefedertem Dämpfer, was sicherlich im Sinne der SAG Ausnutzung nicht unbedeutend ist.

Ich muss allerdings bemerken das ich den Fehler gemacht habe eine Spacer – entgegen der Empfehlung von Vorsprung – in der Kammer zu belassen. Hierzu werde ich aber nächste Woche nochmal testen.

Hast du den Float X mal original gefahren?


----------



## 2o83 (21. August 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Das find ich jetzt ziemlich interessant, denn ich kann zwischen Corset und Original Kammer Null Unterschied feststellen. Also abgesehen vom Ansprechverhalten beim voll ausgefedertem Dämpfer, was sicherlich im Sinne der SAG Ausnutzung nicht unbedeutend ist.
> 
> Ich muss allerdings bemerken das ich den Fehler gemacht habe eine Spacer – entgegen der Empfehlung von Vorsprung – in der Kammer zu belassen. Hierzu werde ich aber nächste Woche nochmal testen.
> 
> Hast du den Float X mal original gefahren?



Jup, habe ich. Da war er mir zu bockig, weil ich viel Druck fahren muss. In Verbindung mit der Vorsprung Luftkammer brauche ich zwar immer noch viel, aber er funktioniert wesentlich besser im mittleren Bereich. Spacer habe ich sehr viel kleiner gewählt, allerdings hat das auch mit der Gegendruckerhöhung im Dämpfer zu tun.


----------



## sluette (22. August 2015)

Wieviel Druck fährst du?
Ich habe bei 93kg mit der Standard Kammer 14.4bar und mit corset 18,5bar anstehen


----------



## 2o83 (22. August 2015)

305psi -> 21,1 bar bei 105kg fahrfertig. Das Corset ist laut Vorsprung bis 350psi zugelassen, um den Rest des Dämpfers mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen, das Teil ist seit 3 Monaten ohne Probleme verbaut.


----------



## nullstein (23. August 2015)

@lovetheride83:
Warst du gestern in St Andreasberg?


----------



## 2o83 (23. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @lovetheride83:
> Warst du gestern in St Andreasberg?


Jup, das war ich. Lass mich raten, du hattest das andere grüne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (23. August 2015)

Scharf kombiniert


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. August 2015)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe bzgl. Steuersatz am Rune. Habe mich jetzt in dieses Bezeichnungssystem reingefuchst, demnach brauche ich einen ZS 44/28,6 | 56/40 Steuersatz.

Da gibts ja jetzt massig Auswahl am Markt, preislich alles von 20 bis 350 €. Was fahrt ihr so im Rune, was könnt ihr empfehlen, was würdet ihr dafür ausgeben ? 

Das Ding soll einfach nur halten, einbauen und vergessen ist die Devise  Und mattschwarz ohne großes Logoblingbling wäre super.


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. August 2015)

Diesen hier, habe ich selbst schon mal im Remedy verbaut....

http://www.hopetech.com/de/produkt/konischer-steuersatz/

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ntegriert-1-1-8-~-1.5-schwarz-40879/wg_id-488


----------



## san_andreas (23. August 2015)

Reset Racing läuft bei mir perfekt.


----------



## sirios (23. August 2015)

Hab auch den von Reset Racing. Allerdings hat sich bei mir letztens das untere Lager verabschiedet. War vollkommen verrostet und ist mir dann entgegen gefallen als ich die Gabel ausgebaut hab um sie zu warten. Wurde aber anstandslos ersetzt, da bei Reset sowas nicht vorkommen darf wie mir von denen selbst mitgeteilt wurde!


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Reset Racing läuft bei mir perfekt.





sirios schrieb:


> Hab auch den von Reset Racing.



Evtl. ne blöde Frage, aber welches Model meint ihr genau ? Habe nur welche für 1 1/8 und 1,5 Zoll Gabeln gefunden, aber keinen tapered.

Oder meint ihr diese Selbst-zusammenstellen-Modelle, wie hier ?


----------



## 2o83 (23. August 2015)

Flatstack A und 4 wenn ich mich recht erinner, musst in der Tabelle raussuchen. Läuft in meinen Rädern auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## R.C. (23. August 2015)

Cane Creek (40). Man kauft schliesslich beim Schmied und nicht beim Schmiedl


----------



## mfux (23. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Reset Racing läuft bei mir perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (23. August 2015)

Wollte noch meine Erfahrungen nach dem Umbau (Lyrik-Pike, 26"-650b) und ca 10.000hm teilen:
Bin 177cm, Rune V2 in M, meist auf alpinen Trails unterwegs, eher steil, verblockt, Spitzkehren, langsam.

Bislang 26", Lyrik mit 160mm und zu harter Druckstufe, zu langsamer Zugstufe. Neu Pike 160, 650b.
Pike (mit 1 Token, ich 66kg ohne Ausrüstung): sehr angenehm, kein Wegsacken beim Bremsen oder hohen Stufen, gute Ausnutzung Federweg
650B (mit den 26 Ausfallenden in Flach): Merke wenig Unterschied zu 26", das höhere Tretlager kommt mir aber bei dem Zeug was ich fahre gelegen. Wesentliche Nachteile hab ich keine bemerkt. 
Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal n Foto. An dieser Stelle auch Danke für den Austausch hier.


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. August 2015)

Danke für eure Vorschläge, werde ich mir alle nochmal ausführlich anschauen. Bin jetzt noch auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen:

Gemessener Innendurchmesser am Steuerrohr unten: 55,5 mm

Mögliche Maße des Steuersatz-Unterteils: 
ZS 5*6*/40 --> 56 mm (wäre zu groß)
oder
ZS 5*5*/40 --> 55 mm (wäre zu klein)

Was nehmen ?


----------



## MalcolmX (24. August 2015)

Miss mal genauer 
ist ein 56er...


----------



## sluette (24. August 2015)

martin82 schrieb:


> ...650B (mit den 26 Ausfallenden in Flach)...



Dann sollte die Kettenstrebenlänge ja auch kürzer ausfallen als mit den 650B Ausfallenden, oder?


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. August 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Miss mal genauer
> ist ein 56er...



Ganz sicher ?
Hab keine Lust mir den Rahmen zu verhunzen 
...


----------



## MalcolmX (24. August 2015)

jo ganz sicher... kannst auch auf der Homepage nachlesen... 
http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes_page/banshee-rune-mountain-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (24. August 2015)

Okay, hatte da die Tage schonmal geschaut, aber das hab ich wohl übersehen.

Danke euch schonmal, dann geht der Aufbau langsam los


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2015)

hab auch einen von reset. den K8 glaub ich. hab den verbaut weil der oben etwas aufbaut; so gewinnste etwas an bauhöhe (falls du solches denn möchtest)


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. August 2015)

Nochmal ne kurze Frage zum Cane Creek 40er. Sieht man im verbauten Zustand am Oberteil diesen blauen Ring (vermute mal ne Dichtung ?) Bilder hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35002/

Danke vorab.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (25. August 2015)

ja sieht man...also ich jetzt nicht da doppelbrücke aber man siehts mit ner sc


----------



## MalcolmX (26. August 2015)

Der 40 Steuersatz ist eh eher qualitativ an der Untergrenze... würde eher zumindest einen Acros nehmen, der hält in der Praxis sehr lange und kostet noch nicht so viel wie ein King... sonst hald King, Reset oder Cane Creek 110...

Nix ist ärgerlicher als ein knacksender Steuersatz... am Darkside hab ich auch gespart und einen Nukeproof Steuersatz verbaut, das hat sich mal überhaupt nicht gelohnt...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. August 2015)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab' hier schon über die Suche ein wenig geblättert, bin aber zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis gekommen.
Gibt es eine klassische Kettenführung, also Rolle/Slider unten+Führung oben für ein Blatt (36), die an's Rune passt?

Was ich bisher glesen hab' soll's ja mit der 77Designz gehen, aber die wird ja nicht mehr gebaut.

Die Führung die ich derzeit dran habe lässt sich nicht weit genug drehen, da die Kettenstrebe sehr tief baut.
Und ich hab' nich' richtig Bock auf NarrowWide und Führung oben.

Danke!


----------



## R.C. (26. August 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Gibt es eine klassische Kettenführung, also Rolle/Slider unten+Führung oben für ein Blatt (36), die an's Rune passt?



Der Guide passt nicht, da die Kettenstrebe ...
Bei der LG1 gibt's ja eine Wide-Stellung, vielleicht passt die?


----------



## MalcolmX (26. August 2015)

LG1 geht... habs mit 34t und 32t in Betrieb gehabt...
Hab aber auch auf Taco (Blackspire Bruiser) und kleine Führung oben mit narrow/wide gewechselt - langt wirklich problemlos...


----------



## biker123456 (26. August 2015)

Hatte die normale LG1 mit 36 Blatt mal montiert gehabt .. funkionierte eigtl., könnte aber sein, dass wenn man hinten auf dem größten Ritzel fährt und einfedert, dass die Kette an der oberen Führung schleift - hatte dann relativ schnell auf narrow wide umgestellt gehabt ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. August 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Der 40 Steuersatz ist eh eher qualitativ an der Untergrenze... würde eher zumindest einen Acros nehmen, der hält in der Praxis sehr lange und kostet noch nicht so viel wie ein King... sonst hald King, Reset oder Cane Creek 110...
> 
> Nix ist ärgerlicher als ein knacksender Steuersatz... am Darkside hab ich auch gespart und einen Nukeproof Steuersatz verbaut, das hat sich mal überhaupt nicht gelohnt...



Kannst du da ein konkretes Modell von Acros empfehlen ? 
Sonst würde ich den Tapered von Hope nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (26. August 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> ... Und ich hab' nich' richtig Bock auf NarrowWide und Führung oben...



Würde ich aber mal dringend probieren !


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. August 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. August 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Hatte die normale LG1 mit 36 Blatt mal montiert gehabt .. funkionierte eigtl., könnte aber sein, dass wenn man hinten auf dem größten Ritzel fährt und einfedert, dass die Kette an der oberen Führung schleift - hatte dann relativ schnell auf narrow wide umgestellt gehabt ...


In ähnlichem Winkel sitzt die "Kaninchen"-Führung die ich derzeit dran habe auch; das gefällt mich noch nicht so 100prozentig.

NW mit Führung oben hab' ich probiert. Funktioniert eine ganze Weile gut, ist das Blatt etwas verschlissen kommt es aber doch zu Abwürfen.
Unabhängig davon bleibt es eine Option, muss man das Blatt eben öfter tauschen.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. August 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Kannst du da ein konkretes Modell von Acros empfehlen ?
> Sonst würde ich den Tapered von Hope nehmen.


Hope - naja, bin nicht zu 1000% überzeugt bei den Steuersätzen... hab den am Hardtail...
Acros az-56 unten, az-44 oben... fahr ich am Rune seit circa 3 Jahren, macht nie Troubles (im Gegensatz zum Nukeproof am Darkside zum Beispiel, der schon 3-4 mal zerlegt und gefettet werden musste in kürzerer Zeit...)


----------



## Jussi (26. August 2015)

Ich glaub ich habe den hier.
Tapered Gabel

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Acros-AZX-20...gr-/331611800272?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## flouing (26. August 2015)

Rune 2016


----------



## Mr.Radical (26. August 2015)

Yay, sehr cool! 
Hast du noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## deralteser (26. August 2015)

flouing schrieb:


> Rune 2016 Anhang anzeigen 415619


Her mit ALLEM was da ist!!!


----------



## nullstein (26. August 2015)

@Mitglied:
Ich fahre mein NW KB jetzt seit 10/13 und habe mit oberer Führung bisher exakt einen Abwurf gehabt. Und das war nach einem Sturz. 
Fährst du ein Schaltwerk mit Reibdämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (26. August 2015)

Mehr und bessere Bilder! Bitte! 
Ist das rot schwarze auch ein rune?


----------



## NoStyle (26. August 2015)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ... scheint beim Rune ein neues Ober/Unterrohrrohr-Tubing zu geben?! Leider erkennt man die Dropouts nicht richtig (lang oder kurz) ...
Ich hoffe mal die Kettenstreben bleiben beim Spitfire und Rune kurz für 650B ...


----------



## ooib (26. August 2015)

Da bin ich mal gespannt! Bin Morgen da und werde wenn es geht mehr Bilder machen


----------



## NoStyle (26. August 2015)

@ooib :  Und schau bitte mal ob Du irgendwie Geodaten von den ganzen Viechern abgreifen kannst ...


----------



## Jussi (26. August 2015)

Ich würde auf lang tippen wenn man genau hinsieht!

Ist einfach ein geiles Fahrrad!


----------



## ooib (26. August 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ooib :  Und schau bitte mal ob Du irgendwie Geodaten von den ganzen Viechern abgreifen kannst ...



Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (26. August 2015)

Oah Jungs, endlich mal was Info! Vielen Dank und gebt her was ihr kriegen könnt 
Ich bin kurz davor mich für ein Spartan zu entscheiden, würde aber auch gerne endlich mal ein 650B optimiertes Rune fahren. Wäre dann das dritte hintereinander. Ist das graue Rune da anodisiert?


----------



## termaltake (26. August 2015)

flouing schrieb:


> Rune 2016 Anhang anzeigen 415619



more photos friend?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (27. August 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @Mitglied:
> Ich fahre mein NW KB jetzt seit 10/13 und habe mit oberer Führung bisher exakt einen Abwurf gehabt. Und das war nach einem Sturz.
> Fährst du ein Schaltwerk mit Reibdämpfer?


Kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten.
War ein SLX 10fach Schaltwerk; an's Rune kommt ein XTR 10-fach. Das Rad läuft derzeit noch nicht.


----------



## victor_8298 (27. August 2015)

Also ich fahr ein narrow wide Kettenblatt mit xtr 11 Fach gedämpftem Schaltwerk und einer carbocage x1 hatte mein kb bis jetzt ein halbes Jahr drauf und es ist noch nichts passiert.


----------



## hannover felix (27. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Achse ist im Banshee Rune V2 bei 142 x12 mm verbaut ist?
Bzw. welche Narbe ich brauche x12 oder e- thru oder womöglich noch etwas anderes?

Besten Dank, Felix


----------



## MindPatterns (27. August 2015)

hannover felix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Achse ist im Banshee Rune V2 bei 142 x12 mm verbaut ist?
> Bzw. welche Narbe ich brauche x12 oder e- thru oder womöglich noch etwas anderes?
> ...



X12!


----------



## hannover felix (27. August 2015)

Alles klar, perfekt 

vielen dank!


----------



## MindPatterns (27. August 2015)

hannover felix schrieb:


> Alles klar, perfekt
> 
> vielen dank!



Welche Nabe wirds denn?


----------



## grey (27. August 2015)

Also ich war ja der Meinung das ist eine maxle, keine x-12.


----------



## MindPatterns (27. August 2015)

Geht ja um die Nabe, nicht um das Schnellspanner-System. X12 baut auf 12mm Innendurchmesser -> x12 kompatible Naben funktionieren mit der Steckachse vom Rune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (27. August 2015)

hannover felix schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Achse ist im Banshee Rune V2 bei 142 x12 mm verbaut ist?
> Bzw. welche Narbe ich brauche x12 oder e- thru oder womöglich noch etwas anderes?



Für mich wirkt es so:
1. Zeile, welche Achse wird verwendet oder kann verwendet werden
2. Zeile, welche Nabe passt?

Aber ja, 142x12 naben passen in 142x12 ausfallenden, egal ob x-12, maxle oder..


----------



## sluette (27. August 2015)

Genau, X12 oder E-Thru ist völlig egal. 142x12mm ist das gesuchte Achsmass.
RS Maxxle ist aber die einzige Schnellspannachse die passt.


----------



## MindPatterns (27. August 2015)

Hat einer von euch eine Lev Integra verbaut? Fahre eine Lev und bin soweit zufrieden, bin nur nicht bei der Integra auf dem neusten Stand von der es vor zwei Jahren noch hieß, sie sei ziemlich abhängig von der kabelhüllenspannung...


----------



## elBendito (27. August 2015)

Neue Farben für 2016: die oben gezeigte, Schwarz/schwarz(wie aktuell) und das Orange/blaue Decals vom 2015er Darkside

GeoDaten gabs schonmal vor ein paar Seiten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/page-129#post-13135566
Genaueres wird es wohl in einem Flyer geben, der aber bis heute noch nicht auf der Messe eingetrudelt war. Vielleicht kanns jemand anderes oder Bernhard himself hier als Pic nachreichen.

Was laut Bernhard noch neu sein wird, dass man Kompletträder (Rune und Spitfire) erwerben kann. Wird wohl zwei Austattungsvarianten geben. Günstiger (GX, RaceFace Alu Parts,...) und bischen wertiger (XO1, Race Face Carbon Parts,... so wie oben auf dem Bild) genaue Preise gabs noch nicht.


----------



## MindPatterns (28. August 2015)

Danke für die Bilder. Das graue Rune ist lackiert, korrekt?

Edit: Lackiert.


----------



## xeitto (28. August 2015)

Hier auch nochmal: Kann jemand Offset-Buchsen für sein Banshee brauchen?

Ich habe kurz vorm Urlaub den Dämpfer gewechselt und es waren nur Offset-Buchsen von Burgtec rechtzeitig lieferbar. Ich bin die die letzten 2 Wochen im Prime gefahren und wechsle jetzt auf die normalen, da ich den Offset nicht brauche.

Die hier: LINK

Bei Interesse bitte PN, gebe ich günstig ab. 25,4x8mm und 40x8mm, passt also in Rune, Spitfire, Prime, Phantom.


----------



## MindPatterns (28. August 2015)

Quelle: Banshee Facebook


----------



## ooib (28. August 2015)

Hi Leute

Sorry ich war gestern Abend zu müde! Habe aber nicht mehr Infos als User @elBendito. Aber Detailbilder werde ich nachreichen. Mir der Bernhard gesagt ich soll ihm schreiben wegen einem Katalog, der war am Donnerstag auch noch nicht da. Einen moment schaue kurz die Bilder durch


----------



## ooib (28. August 2015)

Da sollte man was sehen, sind nicht die Besten Bilder, kommen aber bis auf ein paar Lichtkorrekturen frisch aus der Kamera (für die Fotografen hier, die Exifs sind schlimm ich weiss  )

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## termaltake (28. August 2015)

Más photos:  http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...uk-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/

Colores .... : Aufreg:: Spinner:: Ka:: Wut:: Eek:: Cry:


----------



## marcusbalken (29. August 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Denke nicht. Frag kurz bei Rockguardz nach, sind sehr freundlich.



Wer hat den da schon bestellt und wie lange ist die Lieferzeit?


----------



## urks (29. August 2015)

Ohje, fürchte, ich hab Bansheenitis im Endstadium!
Kennt schon jemand die €-Preise für den Rahmen und das Komlettradl???


----------



## svenson69 (29. August 2015)

So,mein Rune nach 4 Monaten Zwangspause endlich wieder im Abfahrtsmodus.Und es läuft so gut


----------



## MalcolmX (30. August 2015)

Am Rohrsatz ist nichts geändertes zu sehen...die Aufnahme vom Dämpfer wurde wie schon erwähnt umgestaltet...
Aber schön wenn das Rad nicht alle 3 Jahre neu erfunden wird.
Enttäuschend nur dass die Bikes scheinbar nicht der Presse präsentiert wurden, und auch der Aufbau teilweise etwas halbgar rüberkommt (zB Sattelstellung, Kabelführung). Das kann man doch nach dem ersten Messetag mal korrigieren?
Der Katalog war doch seit Monaten im Internet, kann es da sein dass man da trotzdem zur Hauptpräsentation bei der Eurobike trotzdem nix gedrucktes dahat?

Ist hald etwas unbefriedigend wenn man selber nicht zur Messe kann, jedes grauenvolle Massenteil wird schon im Prototypen Stadium kreuz und quer durch die Presse gezerrt aber über Banshee berichtet kein Schwein...


----------



## deralteser (30. August 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Enttäuschend nur dass die Bikes scheinbar nicht der Presse präsentiert wurden, und auch der Aufbau teilweise etwas halbgar rüberkommt (zB Sattelstellung, Kabelführung). Das kann man doch nach dem ersten Messetag mal korrigieren?
> Der Katalog war doch seit Monaten im Internet, kann es da sein dass man da trotzdem zur Hauptpräsentation bei der Eurobike trotzdem nix gedrucktes dahat?
> 
> Ist hald etwas unbefriedigend wenn man selber nicht zur Messe kann, jedes grauenvolle Massenteil wird schon im Prototypen Stadium kreuz und quer durch die Presse gezerrt aber über Banshee berichtet kein Schwein...


Vollkommen richtig.....leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (30. August 2015)

Dann lieber schöne Bikes ohne Bericht im IBC als ein Bericht und ne Optik wie Pronghorn.....


----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2015)

hubi44 schrieb:


> Wer hat den da schon bestellt und wie lange ist die Lieferzeit?



Super netter Laden, der Guard war nach 5-6 Tagen bei mir.


----------



## marcusbalken (31. August 2015)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Dutchmountains (31. August 2015)

Hier meine aktuelle "summersale build" Rune 2015


----------



## san_andreas (31. August 2015)

Bin meins heute wieder gefahren...absolut zufrieden !


----------



## belgiummtb (1. September 2015)

so hier mal meins... sollte mein Enduro und DH ersetzten... das kann es voll und ganz! Top Rad! Einzig mit der einstellung der Metric komme ich noch nicht ganz klar, werde eventuell wieder zur Pike umrüsten, also wenn jemand mal tauschen will


----------



## nullstein (1. September 2015)

Die Metric kommt sehr sehr geil rüber in Kombination mit dem Orange 

Mal ne Frage an die Gemeinde:
Mit zunehmendem Alter macht mir der geringe Stackwert zu schaffen. Aktuell fahre ich einen 40mm Vorbau mit 6 Grad Rise, 20mm Spacer und einen Lenker mit 30mm Rise. Etwas mehr Höhe würd ich dennoch gern mal testen. Und wenn ich schon einen neuen Lenker brauch, kann ich ja mal mit dem Trend gehen und auf 35er Klemmung wechseln. Nur leider finde ich keinen 35er Vorbau mit 6 Grad Rise. Die haben alle 0 Grad. Und dann würde ich ja allein am Vorbau 4mm Höhe verlieren. Also falsche Richtung.
Kennt jemand einen 35er Vorbau mit 6 Grad Rise? Ich finde nur den Race Face Turbine. Dem trau ich allerdings nicht über den Weg. Bin ja doch öfter im Park unterwegs.
Danke euch.


----------



## victor_8298 (1. September 2015)

Dem Rune mal ein paar neue Bremsen verpasst, nachdem die Saint sich vor 3 Wochen verabschiedethat


----------



## MalcolmX (2. September 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Metric kommt sehr sehr geil rüber in Kombination mit dem Orange
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Gemeinde:
> Mit zunehmendem Alter macht mir der geringe Stackwert zu schaffen. Aktuell fahre ich einen 40mm Vorbau mit 6 Grad Rise, 20mm Spacer und einen Lenker mit 30mm Rise. Etwas mehr Höhe würd ich dennoch gern mal testen. Und wenn ich schon einen neuen Lenker brauch, kann ich ja mal mit dem Trend gehen und auf 35er Klemmung wechseln. Nur leider finde ich keinen 35er Vorbau mit 6 Grad Rise. Die haben alle 0 Grad. Und dann würde ich ja allein am Vorbau 4mm Höhe verlieren. Also falsche Richtung.
> ...


In der flachen Stellung fahren hilft auch.
Sonst würde ich eventuell Renthal Duo Vorbau und den Lenker in Erwägung ziehen - Vorbau 10° und Lenker mit 40mm Rise verfügbar.
Ob 35mm nicht einfach nur noch absurd steif ist und das irgendjemand braucht?


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> In der flachen Stellung fahren hilft auch.
> Sonst würde ich eventuell Renthal Duo Vorbau und den Lenker in Erwägung ziehen - Vorbau 10° und Lenker mit 40mm Rise verfügbar.
> Ob 35mm nicht einfach nur noch absurd steif ist und das irgendjemand braucht?


Ich fahre bereits auf der flachen Einstellung. Vom Duo Vorbau hab ich zu häufig von Knarzproblemen gelesen. Und mit meinem Renthal Apex war ich sehr unzufrieden. Daher würde ich ungern einen Renthal Vorbau fahren. 
Ob 35mm Klemmung zu steif sind kann ich nicht sagen. Ich würd es gern mal testen. Zudem sehen Lenker mit viel Rise und 35mm Klemmmaß nicht nach viel Rise und somit oldschool aus 
Super Grund...
Wobei die aktuellen Preise echt übel sind. Chromag BZA Lenker 155€ plus Vorbau für 140€.
Vielleicht nehm ich auch einfach nur einen Fatbat mit 38mm Rise für 49€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (2. September 2015)

Der Fatbar fährt sich gut... ist aber echt ein schwerer Brocken... in 38mm habe ich knapp 370gr vom selber wiegen im Hinterkopf...
mein Duo Vorbau hat auch teilweise ein wenig geknackst, aber zerlegen, putzen und wieder zusammenschrauben hat das immer behoben... fahre jetzt aber einen Raceface Atlas Vorbau...


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

Ich fahre ja aktuell einen Fatbar mit 30mm Rise.Fährt sich super, ist aber wirklich schwer. Es gibt ja noch den Fatbar Carbon.


----------



## MalcolmX (2. September 2015)

der ist leider ein bisschen hässlich... ich bin auch gerade ein wenig am suchen mit ähnlichen Randbedingungen, will aber bei 31.8mm bleiben... Carbon wäre fein, aber ausser dem Fatbar gibt's nicht wirklich was, was in Frage kommt (wenig backsweep, 31.8mm, min. 30mm Rise, 780mm aufwärts)


----------



## 2o83 (2. September 2015)

Würd den empfehlen, wenn 8° wenig genug sind. Fahr den auch ohne Probleme.
https://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2756


----------



## MalcolmX (2. September 2015)

der war noch im Hinterkopf... Normalpreis ist allerdings schon krass mit 200€...
Ist auch 40gr schwerer als die "üblichen"... da ist ein Spank Spike Alulenker nur mehr 40-50gr schwerer...


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

Nochmal zum Vorbau:
Auf der Race Face Homepage steht, dass der Turbine Vorbau aus 7075 Alu gefertigt ist und der Atlas aus 6061. find ich komisch, da 7075 eine deutliche höhere Festigkeit aufweist und der Turbine ja offiziell als XC Vorbau beworben wird.


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2015)

Der Bernhard hat doch auch was im Programm.


----------



## berkel (2. September 2015)

Der Atlas Vorbau ist dafür massiver und gleicht die geringere Festigkeit des Materials damit aus.


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Bernhard hat doch auch was im Programm.


Echt? Twenty6 hat 35er Vorbauten? Hast du einen Link?

@berkel:
Fände ich komisch, wenn RF weniger festes und dafür mehr Material verwendet. Nach der Logik könnte man den Atlas aus 7075 leichter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2015)

http://ridejoystick.com/products/


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> http://ridejoystick.com/products/


Danke.
Leider hat der Vorbau auch 0Grad Rise. Ich suche 6Grad. Sonst fehlen mir 4-5mm Höhe. Und mehr Spacer unterm Vorbau mag ich nicht. 
Mit 35er Klemmmaß scheint es nur den Turbine zu geben.


----------



## R.C. (2. September 2015)

Praktisch ist ein Teil aus 60er Alu schwerer als eines aus 70er Alu (das meistens teurer ist).



nullstein schrieb:


> Fände ich komisch, wenn RF weniger festes und dafür mehr Material verwendet. Nach der Logik könnte man den Atlas aus 7075 leichter machen.



Dafuer gibt's aber keinen Grund, wenn der Atlas auch zu dem jetztigen Preis und Gewicht gekauft wird.


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2015)

Aber ein Spacer mehr in 5mm macht doch den Braten nicht fett...hab bei mir auch noch einen drauf gepackt.


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

Ich fahr jetzt schon 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Irgendwann sieht es wirklich furchtbar aus.


----------



## MalcolmX (2. September 2015)

6061 er Alu hat wesentlich mehr Bruchdehnung-also recht sinnvoll für Gravityteile, weils zuerst verbiegt bevorstehenden bricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

6061 und 7075 haben ca. 8% Bruchdehnung


----------



## berkel (2. September 2015)

Der Hersteller wird seine Gründe haben, er ist halt so wie er ist. Vertraust du dem Vorbau nicht?


----------



## Pornspirit (2. September 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt schon 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Irgendwann sieht es wirklich furchtbar aus.


Wie wäre es mit so einem Spacer? Hat immerhin 25mm und schaut nicht ganz sooo furchtbar aus.


----------



## nullstein (2. September 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Der Hersteller wird seine Gründe haben, er ist halt so wie er ist. Vertraust du dem Vorbau nicht?


Sagen wir es mal so:
Es ist halt so wie es ist, war noch nie eine Einstellung, mit der ich mich anfreunden kann. Warum fertigt RF den DH aus dem weniger festen Alu aus der 6er Serie? Kostengründe?  Der Turbine ist aus der 7er Serie gefertigt, die eine um ca. Faktor 2 höheres Fließgrenze hat! Sowohl Serie 6 als auch Serie 7 hat eine Bruchdehnung von ca. 8%. Da ist also nicht viel Reserve. 
Kurbeln und Lenker fertigt RF aus 7050er Alu, welches ca. 11% Bruchdehnung aufweist.
Aber nun wird es wohl zu theoretisch...
Sorry


----------



## el Lingo (3. September 2015)

Ich habe den Turbine in 60mm mehr als 2 Jahre am Cove G Spot gefahren, das Bike durch Leogang, Saalbach, Willingen und Winterberg, Garda See wie auch Harz und Deister gefahren und hatte nie Bedenken beim Vorbau in 60er Länge. Den kann man aus meiner Sicht ohne Bedenken fahren. Die meisten Fahrer machen sich viel zu viele Gedanken und fahren das Material eh nicht ans Limit, auch wenn sie das denken.


----------



## R.C. (3. September 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Warum fertigt RF den DH aus dem weniger festen Alu aus der 6er Serie?



Nocheinmal: weil sie ihn trotzdem fuer den Preis loswerden und es keinen Grund gibt, dass sie sich selbst mit teurerem 70er Alu die Marge kaputt machen.


----------



## nullstein (3. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nocheinmal: weil sie ihn trotzdem fuer den Preis loswerden und es keinen Grund gibt, dass sie sich selbst mit teurerem 70er Alu die Marge kaputt machen.



Vielen Dank für den freundlichen Nachdruck. Macht aber nach wie vor keinen Sinn. Denn nach deiner Argumentation müsste RF den Turbine dann auch aus der 6er Serie fertigen. Dichte ist immerhin nahezu identisch, somit kein Gewichtsvorteil. Und da der Turbine nach Kategorisierung weniger ertragen muss, wäre 6er Alu nach deiner Logik besser, da günstiger.


----------



## R.C. (3. September 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den freundlichen Nachdruck. Macht aber nach wie vor keinen Sinn. Denn nach deiner Argumentation müsste RF den Turbine dann auch aus der 6er Serie fertigen.



Oehm, der Turbine ist der teurere XC-Vorbau, er ist also aus 7er Alu, die billigeren Evolves und Rides sind aus 6er Alu. Genau so ist es meistens auch bei allen anderen Herstellern, die mir so einfallen. Und eben nicht nur auf Vorbauten beschraenkt.


----------



## nullstein (3. September 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Oehm, der Turbine ist der teurere XC-Vorbau, er ist also aus 7er Alu, die billigeren Evolves und Rides sind aus 6er Alu. Genau so ist es meistens auch bei allen anderen Herstellern, die mir so einfallen. Und eben nicht nur auf Vorbauten beschraenkt.


Ich rede die ganze Zeit vom teuren Atlas


----------



## R.C. (3. September 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich rede die ganze Zeit vom teuren Atlas



Ich weiss. Beim Atlas ist eben keine Differenzierung zu den billigeren durch das Alu selbst notwendig, dort hat man ja das Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (4. September 2015)

Habe mal eine Frage:
Habe heute mal meine 650b Ausfallenden (von 2012) montiert und auf ein HR EX1501 eine alte 9-Fach geschraubt.
Im Ausgebauten Zustand läuft und dreht sich alles wunderbar.
Wenn ich nun das HR Einbau und die Achse mit 8 Nm anziehe läuft das HR merklich schwerer.  Das gleiche HR fahre ich wechsel auf einem anderen Rad. Hier zieh ich die X1 Kassette mit samt dem Freilauf und Steck diesen auf das 2. Rad. Hier läuft es ohne Probleme.
Kann es sein, das die "alten" 650b Ausfallenden falsch Klemmen? Oder liegt es an der 9-Fach Kassette? Habe leider noch nicht das HR mit der X1 moniert...werde ich morgen mal tun...wenn dann das gleiche Problem besteht, müssen dievAusfallenden schlecht konstruiert sein

Noch jemand eine Lösung / Idee!


----------



## Jussi (5. September 2015)

Ich würde mal die Schrauben der Ausfallenden lösen Rad einbauen und festschrauben und dann die Ausfallenden festschrauben.
Falls du das nicht schon gemacht hast!


----------



## Frog (5. September 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Schrauben der Ausfallenden lösen Rad einbauen und festschrauben und dann die Ausfallenden festschrauben.
> Falls du das nicht schon gemacht hast!


Gute Idee...mach ich nachher! 
Habe zig 26 er (mit Schnellspanner + 10mm Steckachse) nie Probleme beim wechsel.
Einmal 650b und das Gefühl ob die Bremse leicht angezogen ist. Ist wie bei alten Naben mit einstellbaren Kugellagern.ganz seltsam.
Habe die Tiefe Einstellung gewählt...Probier auch mal die neutrale!

Wenn noch andere Ideen....immer her damit.


----------



## Brainspiller (5. September 2015)

Klingt für mich als ob was an der nabe nicht stimmt.
Du hast ne axiale Last drauf die nicht da sein sollte.
Sind die Lager in der Nabe vollständig eingepresst?
Alle Distanzringe an der richtigen Stelle?


----------



## Frog (5. September 2015)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Klingt für mich als ob was an der nabe nicht stimmt.
> Du hast ne axiale Last drauf die nicht da sein sollte.
> Sind die Lager in der Nabe vollständig eingepresst?
> Alle Distanzringe an der richtigen Stelle?



der LRS war vorher mit einer X1 Kassette noch in einem Nomad gefahren worden. Ich habe nur eine 9-fach Kassette auf den original Freilauf montiert (hier habe ich 2 verschiedene Kassetten verwendet: bei der ersten war es  noch extremer; ob es an der Kassette liegt? Zu nahe am Nabengehäuse?) Nabe ist die von der EX 1501 DT Swiss Spline


----------



## elBendito (5. September 2015)

Hier nun die offiziellen Daten fürs RUNE:






*Rune* 

• 160mm travel
• Longer reach in all sizes.
• 0.5° slacker head angle
• 0.5° steeper seat angle on Small and Medium, 1.0° on Large and Extra Large
• Splined ISCG05 tabs
• Lower standover
• Improved cable routing
• Refined shock mount


und die restlichen Neuigkeiten:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-banshees-2016-lineup.html


----------



## flouing (5. September 2015)

elBendito schrieb:


> Hier nun die offiziellen Daten fürs RUNE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut dem 2016 Katalog Stimmt deine Tabelle nicht du hast das Spitfire erwischt


----------



## Frog (5. September 2015)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Klingt für mich als ob was an der nabe nicht stimmt.
> Du hast ne axiale Last drauf die nicht da sein sollte.
> Sind die Lager in der Nabe vollständig eingepresst?
> Alle Distanzringe an der richtigen Stelle?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. September 2015)

Ich brauch emal eure Hilfe bzgl. Kurbel am Rune. Es soll eine Zweichfach-Kurbel verbaut werden, hab eben testweise mal die 3-fach von meinem alten Bike angebaut, passt auch soweit. Kann die XT Teile aber langsam nicht mehr sehen ...

Was fahrt ihr so für 2-fach-Setups am Rune ? Vorgestellt hatte ich mir 24/38 vorne.

Hab auch schon ein bischen die Galerien durchforstet, allerings fast nur 1*11 gesehen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (5. September 2015)

@Frog : Ich hatte auch mal beide 142x12 Dropouts gehabt. Die sind prinzipiell total in Ordnung (später hat man die Führungslaschen eingearbeitet), nur kann es passieren dass sie bei der Erstmontage möglicherweise nicht 1000% fluchten. In der Regel hilft es das HR mit festgezogener Achse zu montieren, danach nochmal die Schrauben der Flipchips lösen und wieder feste anziehen.


----------



## Frog (5. September 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @Frog : Ich hatte auch mal beide 142x12 Dropouts gehabt. Die sind prinzipiell total in Ordnung (später hat man die Führungslaschen eingearbeitet), nur kann es passieren dass sie bei der Erstmontage möglicherweise nicht 1000% fluchten. In der Regel hilft es das HR mit festgezogener Achse zu montieren, danach nochmal die Schrauben der Flipchips lösen und wieder feste anziehen.


..habe ich auch so gemacht...hat funktioniert!


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2015)

@nullstein 

gravity grid....


----------



## Pakalolo (6. September 2015)

Welche verschiedenen Dämpfer habt ihr bereits ausprobiert? Über CCDB, Inline und FloatX hab ich bereits gelesen bzw. z.T. selbst Erfahrungen. Habe den Manitou ISX 6 drin, der ist super mit angepasstem Shimstack.
Gibts Erfahrungen zu Vivid oder Monarch Plus?
Marzocchi Roco WC wäre sicher auch ein interessanter Kandidat.
Oder Kirk, 053 X-FusionHLR?


----------



## svenson69 (6. September 2015)

Ich fahre einen Kirk und bin sehr zufrieden mit
Nutze ihn für alles,ob für Tour oder Park.
Für mich ist er einfacher abzustimmen wie der CCDB CS und minimal besser in der Funktion.Und dazu ist er auch noch gut leichter wie der CC
Ich hab mir jetzt mal überlegt einen Stahlfederdämpfer für Grobe zu verbauen,nur mal um zu testen wie sich sowas in dem Rahmen anfühlt.
Hat hierzu vielleicht jemand mal ein Vergleich zu den bekannten verbauten Luftdämpfer?


----------



## FlyingLizard (6. September 2015)

Ich habe mir auch nen Coil geholt für Park ( MZ Roco TST R Coil) . Den Unterschied merke ich schon zu dem Float X und den Wechsel tu ich mir dann auch jedesmal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (6. September 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Welche verschiedenen Dämpfer habt ihr bereits ausprobiert? Über CCDB, Inline und FloatX hab ich bereits gelesen bzw. z.T. selbst Erfahrungen. Habe den Manitou ISX 6 drin, der ist super mit angepasstem Shimstack.
> Gibts Erfahrungen zu Vivid oder Monarch Plus?
> Marzocchi Roco WC wäre sicher auch ein interessanter Kandidat.
> Oder Kirk, 053 X-FusionHLR?



Bist du CC Air, Inline und FloatX gefahren und kannst vergleichen bzw was berichten? Mich juckt vorallem der Inline im neuen Rahmen


----------



## Pakalolo (6. September 2015)

Über den Inline hab ich nur gelesen, den Double Barell hatte ich mit normaler Aircan und den Float X hab nur kurz testen dürfen.Der DB ging super, allerdings krieg ich mit meinem ISX-6  eine ähnliche Performance für weniger als die Hälfte des Preises hin. Trotzdem würde ich gerne einfach wieder rumprobieren. Vielleicht teste ich mal den "ollen" Marzocchi oder den Vivid.


----------



## iceis (6. September 2015)

Neu kostet der ISX-6 aber auch seine 469 €
Von weniger als die Hälfte eines CCDB AIR CS (479,90 €) oder eines CCDB Inlines (449,90 €) kann ja wohl keine Rede sein.


----------



## Pakalolo (6. September 2015)

Glaub den ISX-6 gibts ja gar nicht mehr neu, der heißt seit einiger Zeit Swinger Pro. Und über UVP rede ich ja nicht.


----------



## iceis (6. September 2015)

Ich rede auch nicht über UVP, ich habe nur die Preise im Netz verglichen.
Will mich da auch nicht weiter drüber dummtippen, aber gesehen habe ich gerade eben diesen Swinger Expert bei dem im Gegensatz zum Pro diese "No Tools Volume" Funktion fehlt und selbst der kostet noch 319 Euro.

Ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt der Dämpfer, aber NEU mit Garantie für weniger als die Hälfte (ca. 200 Euro)....


----------



## Pakalolo (7. September 2015)

Is wurscht....von neu rede ich ja auch nicht  
Ist jetzt OT, aber einen generalüberholten ISX-6/Swinger Pro (nicht Expert) bekommt man für einen guten Kurs und der hat eine äußerst leistungsfähige Dämpfung und einen breiten Einstellbereich. Da ich den direkten Vergleich zum DB Air CS habe, möchte ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass der Dämpfer super zum Rune passt und dem Cane Creek in nichts nachsteht. 
Neu würde ich den nie kaufen, da die Preise im Netz momentan ein Witz sind. Vor ein paar Jahren hat Chainreaction mal die Manitous für ca. 150.- neu rausgehauen, damals hab ich mir ebenfalls einen geholt für ein anderes Bike.
Mir gehts jetzt aber vor allem darum, Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Dämpfern zusammen zu tragen.
Danke @svenson69 und @FlyingLizard für die Statements zu Kirk bzw. Roco Coil.

Ride on!


----------



## NoStyle (7. September 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> ... aber einen generalüberholten ISX-6/Swinger Pro (nicht Expert) bekommt man für einen guten Kurs und der hat eine äußerst leistungsfähige Dämpfung und einen breiten Einstellbereich. Da ich den direkten Vergleich zum DB Air CS habe, möchte ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass der Dämpfer super zum Rune passt und dem Cane Creek in nichts nachsteht ...


Das kann ich bestätigen! Hatte einen Manitou Evolver-ISX4 im Spitfire und der war nahezu gleichauf zum CCDB-Air. Würde ich mir, bei adäquatem Preis, auch wieder kaufen!


----------



## Daseca (7. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich will mir ein rune kaufen und bin mir unsicher wegen der Größe. 

Bin 1,88m groß, habe aber im Verhältnis einen sehr langen Oberkörper (ich glaube 85-87cm Schrittlänge).

Ich fahre Touren aber auch im Bikepark. Tendenziell fahre ich einen Tick kleineren Rahmen. 

L oder XL?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## belgiummtb (7. September 2015)

L


----------



## Daseca (7. September 2015)

Ok, ich tendiere auch zu L. Auf der banshee Seite steht ja auch das man bis 1,90m L fahren kann.

Sehen die anderen das auch so?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (7. September 2015)

Ich bin ein wenig größer als du fahre aber auch lieber nen kompakten Rahmen. L taugt mir total!
Wechselst du jetzt aus dem Canyon Lager zu Banshee ?


----------



## Daseca (7. September 2015)

Ja ich hab's mal vor  du hattest doch auch mal eins oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. September 2015)

Beim 2016er würde ich L nehmen, wenn du generell kleiner fährst. Beim aktuellen XL.


----------



## hannover felix (7. September 2015)

ich habe jetzt die hope pro 2 evo bestellt. mit der war ich im d- bike recht zufrieden und es passt gut zu den hope V4 bremsen, die ans banshee kommen.

vielen dank an alle für die Erläuterung/ Auffrischung meines Halbwissens


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2015)

Klar XL


----------



## Kadoffel (7. September 2015)

Fährt jemand das Rune mit der 650B Pike und hat Erfahrungen, wie sich darin 26" Laufräder im Vergleich zu 27.5"ern verhalten?
Ich weiss, das Gabelthema gab es schon häufiger, aber speziell für das Rune konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## Frog (7. September 2015)

Kadoffel schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das Rune mit der 650B Pike und hat Erfahrungen, wie sich darin 26" Laufräder im Vergleich zu 27.5"ern verhalten?
> Ich weiss, das Gabelthema gab es schon häufiger, aber speziell für das Rune konnte ich nichts finden.


Habe zwar keine Pike im Rune (nur im Nomad), habe aber aktuell von 26 auf 27,5 ( mit einer Mattoc) gewechselt..uphill besser....sichere auf schnellen Strecken. Wenn's eng und kurvig wird: 26" .
Fazit: geh nicht mehr zurück auf 26". Habe hinten dann die Tiefe Einstellung gewählt.


----------



## culoduro (7. September 2015)

Kadoffel schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das Rune mit der 650B Pike und hat Erfahrungen, wie sich darin 26" Laufräder im Vergleich zu 27.5"ern verhalten?
> Ich weiss, das Gabelthema gab es schon häufiger, aber speziell für das Rune konnte ich nichts finden.


siehe einen Beitrag von mir weiter vorne in einem der Banshee threads.. War eine 36er Fox. 
Geht, aber ist nicht optimal, wenn man eher auf der sensiblen Seite ist...


----------



## R.C. (8. September 2015)

Kadoffel schrieb:


> Ich weiss, das Gabelthema gab es schon häufiger, aber speziell für das Rune konnte ich nichts finden.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/page-117#post-13041577
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/page-116#post-13038742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (8. September 2015)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich will mir ein rune kaufen und bin mir unsicher wegen der Größe.
> 
> Bin 1,88m groß, habe aber im Verhältnis einen sehr langen Oberkörper (ich glaube 85-87cm Schrittlänge).
> 
> ...


Ich bin ca. gleich groß wie du, habe aber eine deutlich längere Schrittlänge. Beim Rune V2 würde ich schon aufgrund deiner Armlänge ganz klar zu einem XL Rahmen tendieren. Bei dem neuen V3 ws auch noch. 
Ich bin erst gestern auf einem XL V2 Rahmen gesessen, welcher mit einem 35mm Vorbau bestückt war, und der hätte ruhig noch einiges Länger sein können obwohl ich recht kurze Arme habe.


----------



## belgiummtb (8. September 2015)

so,

kurzes review zu meinem Rune.  Ich, 1m85, 88SL, normale Armlänge fahre aus überzeugung L.  Vorbau 35mm, rise 10mm, passt perfekt.  Zum Bike, gestern erste "echte" runde gedreht mit neuem 2016er fahrwerks (pike und monarch).  Eins kann man sagen, was gut war, haben die leute von RS noch besser gemacht.  effektive druckstufe  am hinterbau (die man Auch wirklich spürt je nach dem wie der Hebel steht, nicht wie früher, zwischen trail und open keinen unterschied), pike ist noch sensibler und meiner Meinung nach bei gleichem druck wie meine "alte" rauscht sie weniger durch (wobei sie nie wirklich durchgerauscht ist, aber ab und hätte ich mir einen noch stabileren fw gewünscht).  Fahre das bike in der neutralen stellung, werde aber mal auf low stellen.  Banshee hat echt eine super sensiblen hinterbau der, je nach eisntellung des dämpfers, alles aufsaugt und wegbugelt.
Die geo passt gut bei berg auf und berg ab, einzig bei richtig steilen anstiegen fehlt mir der druck auf's vorderrad... aber so viele fahre ich ja nicht von den dingern 
Neue sram GX schaltung läuft Auch ohne zicken, und die ± 200gr die ich mehr drauf habe gegenüber der xx1 nehmen ich gerne in kauf da ich keine lust habe 3x den preis zu Zahlen.  Gripshift ist Auch top und vor allem präzise und schnell, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.
Bremsen technisch, Formula the one, wie immer brachial!  werde eventuell mal die neue rsc testen, wobei ich wirklich zufrieden bin und das gewicht wirklich top ist.
Lenker, easton haven carbon, bester carbon lenker den ich bisher gefahren bin, steif und trotzdem komfortabel, habe die leute von easton gut hinbekommen.  mir reichen Auch die 750mm, hatte am anfang zwar bedenken aber meiner Meinung nach kein grosser unterschied zu 780mm.
Laufräder, e13 TRS Race, Auch sehr zufrieden, tolles geräusch, hohe speichenspannung und angenehm steif (obwohl ich schon oft gelesen habe das diese weich/dellen anfällig wären??)
Reifen, hinten DHR MAXX PRO Tubeless, vorne HR2 MAXX PRO tubeless, bei zirka 1.6bar vorne und 1.8-9Bar hinten.  Werde eventuell noch ein bisschen mit dem druck spielen.  DHR hat eine super selbst reinigung.  Leider ein bisschen überfordert wenn es richtig matchig wird, aber dafür gibt es ja Auch spezielle reifen.  Für beide reifen finde ich sehr angenehm das der grenzbereich sich "anmeldet" so kannst du genau entscheiden ich geh noch tiefer in die kurve oder es reicht jetzt  werde mal vorne eventuell die maxxterra mischung probieren.  Wurzeln und co waren kein problem, man rutscht leicht aber das machen fast alle reifen ausser der baron 2.5 bcc auf wurzeln.
Reverb wie immer unauffällig, wünsche mir nur eine 150mm in 30.9, die ist aber , zumindest gebraucht schwer zu finden.

Mit 13.5kg, sehr angenhem zu fahren.  Im nächsten sommer werde ich vielleicht noch lrs und reifen technisch was machen, dann ist auchdie 13kg marke gesprengt, aber bis dahin werde ich so fahren.

So, wie gesagt, durchweg begeistert vom Rad, werde die Tage mal unseren bikepark in angriff nehmen und sehen was geht!


----------



## MalcolmX (8. September 2015)

Reverbt in 30.9 gibt's neuerdings nur mit 125mm... für 150mm musst wenn dann eine LEV, XFusion HiLo oder die neuen Easton/Raceface nehmen...


----------



## belgiummtb (8. September 2015)

es gab aber mal eine stealth mit 150mm in 30.9, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch was rum leigen


----------



## sluette (8. September 2015)

Du kannst dir auch ne 31,6er Reverb mit 150mm Hub besorgen und einfach das Rohr austauschen. Ich habe meine schon öfters zwischen den beiden Maßen hin und her gebaut.


----------



## Caese (8. September 2015)

gibt es für den Umbau irgendwo ein turorial?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (8. September 2015)

es hat nicht zufällig wer schon ungefähre Euro-Preise und welche Konfigurationen vom V3 letzt endlich bei uns landen, gehört? Vl. auf der Messe oder so?


----------



## Jussi (8. September 2015)

Hab ich was überlesen oder wiese schreiben jetzt so viele Rune V3?


----------



## grey (8. September 2015)

Gibt kein v3, das normale v2 hat nur einen kleinen refresh bekommen.


----------



## bubi_00 (8. September 2015)

Ich hab mich der Mehrheit angepasst  V2neu dann


----------



## Jussi (8. September 2015)

V2.1


----------



## belgiummtb (8. September 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch ne 31,6er Reverb mit 150mm Hub besorgen und einfach das Rohr austauschen. Ich habe meine schon öfters zwischen den beiden Maßen hin und her gebaut.



ist das mit dem umbau einfach?  bin handwerklich nicht ganz schlecht...


----------



## sluette (8. September 2015)

Lies dir mal das Manual durch: 
http://www.sram.com.cn/sites/defaul...00000004211_service_manual_reverb_stealth.pdf
Da siehst du welche Schritte gemacht werden müssen. 
Zur Not kannst du es auch zB beim Gabelprofi machen lassen.


----------



## bubi_00 (9. September 2015)

Noch eine Frage bzgl Dämpfer...die V2.1 kommen ja mit Monarch Plus RC3 und CCDB Air...Das der CCDB funktioniert ist ja bekannt...aber wie läufts mitn Monarch? Google spuckt nicht allzuviel aus..oder es geht in der Flut unter


----------



## Mr.Radical (9. September 2015)

Fox Float X ist auch eine Dämpferoption.


----------



## bubi_00 (9. September 2015)

Hab ich nicht angeboten bekommen  am liebsten wäre mir ja ohne Dämpfer aber gibts scheinbar auch nicht :/ Jetzt gilts Optimum finden oder den Dämpfer wählen der sich leicht verkaufen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (9. September 2015)

Ich werde den Monarch mal riskieren... Hatte bisher den CCDBAir und bin gespannt wie der Monarch sich im Vergleich schlägt.
Sonst wird er hald verkauft und es kommt was anderes rein...


----------



## Mr.Radical (9. September 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht angeboten bekommen  am liebsten wäre mir ja ohne Dämpfer aber gibts scheinbar auch nicht :/ Jetzt gilts Optimum finden oder den Dämpfer wählen der sich leicht verkaufen lässt



Sofern du den Fox nehmen möchtest würde ich da nochmals nachhaken beim Händler. Der ist definitiv auszuwählen. Das steht sogar im Dealer Katalog. Außerdem habe ich meinen Rune Rahmen auch mit dem Fox Dämpfer bestellt.


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2015)

Klar geht Float X.


----------



## Jussi (9. September 2015)

Der Monarch soll nur kein Debonair sein soweit ich weiß.
Aber wenn würde ich auf jeden Fall den Fox wählen, gar keine Frage!!
Und wenn der nächstes Jahr wirklich mit Lockout oder CS kommt wird es sehr eng für den DB


----------



## BrotherMo (9. September 2015)

Wenn man nicht zu schwer ist.... (Wenn man den Testern glauben darf)

Oder geht's um den X2?


----------



## Jussi (9. September 2015)

X2, oder? 
Also ich meinte den X2

EDIT!
Laut Katalog doch nur der Float X und nicht der X2 bestellbar...


----------



## Daseca (9. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Bei meinem Kumpel hat sich der umwerfer Zug ins linkage gefressen....(Montage Fehler)

Wo bekommt man da Ersatz her und Weiß jemand was es kostet Ca?

Der Fehler is wohl schon einigen passiert.

Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daseca (9. September 2015)

Sieht so aus...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2015)

Beim Vertrieb, www.everyday26.de .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (9. September 2015)

Gut zu wissen das es den Float auch gibt...aber denke ich werde den Monarchen nehmen verscherbeln und einen Inline reingeben wenn ich mal ein gutes Angebot bekomme (oder mir wer von euch nen Tip gibt  )


----------



## Frog (9. September 2015)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Bei meinem Kumpel hat sich der umwerfer Zug ins linkage gefressen....(Montage Fehler)
> 
> Wo bekommt man da Ersatz her und Weiß jemand was es kostet Ca?
> ...




Versteh ich nicht ....was kann man da verkehrt machen? Muss ich direkt mal bei mir nachsehen!


----------



## Erroll (10. September 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren, da ein Kumpel gerade mit sram Umwerfer aufbaut.


----------



## urks (10. September 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht angeboten bekommen  am liebsten wäre mir ja ohne Dämpfer aber gibts scheinbar auch nicht :/ Jetzt gilts Optimum finden oder den Dämpfer wählen der sich leicht verkaufen lässt



hier
http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/
ist schon die Rede von "frame only". Auch wenn die Preise wohl nicht stimmen.
Wo hast du angefragt / bestellt?


----------



## NoStyle (10. September 2015)

Frog schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ....was kann man da verkehrt machen? Muss ich direkt mal bei mir nachsehen!





Erroll schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, da ein Kumpel gerade mit sram Umwerfer aufbaut.


Es gibt zwei Umwerferzug-Gegenhalter. Der innere ist für SRAM, der äußere für Shimano. Das steht aber auch alles auf der Homepage - sollte man auch mal durchschauen!!! 
Nimmt man den falschen passiert es dann wie oben ...


----------



## pro-wheels (10. September 2015)

urks schrieb:


> hier
> http://www.mtb-shropshire.co.uk/201...-k-dealer-stockist-demo-all-new-banshee-rune/
> ist schon die Rede von "frame only". Auch wenn die Preise wohl nicht stimmen.
> Wo hast du angefragt / bestellt?



Hi,
ab sofort sind die neuen Banshee Modelle 2016 ( Rahmen sowie Komplettbikes) bei uns im Shop gelistet inkl Preise und Dämpferoptionen
Geodaten sind bereits Online, Beschreibungen folgen....
Die ersten Rahmen sollten ca November eintreffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2015)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, würde ich meine BOS Deville mit 170mm abgeben.

Ich hab mal Lust auf was anderes !


----------



## MalcolmX (11. September 2015)

Was wird's? Die DVO Diamond? Oder ne Mattoc? 

Ich bin ziemlich angetan von letzterer, hab den Sommer gewechselt und finde sie wirklich sehr fein... einzig die Steifigkeit, wenn man es wirklich im Park krachen geht, ist an manchen Stellen ein biiiiischen am Limit... allerdings hab ich für solche Tage normalerweise mein Darkside mit Boxxer, das ist kein ganz fairer Vergleich... und die Lyrik davor hatte ja auch ein paar hundert Gramm mehr auf den Rippen


----------



## sluette (11. September 2015)

Mattoc finde ich auch sehr interessant, ich habe aber überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Manitou / Answer. Ok, bin seit 1988 zwischendurch mal ne XVert gefahren, aber das war ein anderes Zeitalter. 
Momentan bin ich mit der FOX34 super happy.


----------



## biker123456 (11. September 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich mit der FOX34 super happy.


Welches Baujahr?


----------



## sluette (11. September 2015)

2015'er Fox 34 Factory Float CTD Adjust FIT 160


----------



## bubi_00 (12. September 2015)

Jetzt isses soweit... Rune 2016 mit CCDB bestellt  Kommt perfekt zur jährlichen Matschparty =)


----------



## biker123456 (12. September 2015)

Schöner Trail und geil gefahren:


----------



## 2o83 (12. September 2015)

Neu sind Vorderreifen und Stealth-Aufkleber. Der Reifen ist echt gut, bin begeistert.


----------



## Bonvivant (12. September 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die Banshee-HP ist wieder up-to-date, mit den 2016er Bikes und allen technischen Daten.
> *http://www.bansheebikes.com*


Bedeutet das in der Geotabelle des Rune, dass es einen LW von etwa 64° mit 650b Rädern hat? Außerdem: Längerer Radstand, kürzerer Reach, größerer Stack - nur 595mm bei S/M?!
Habenwill-Reflexen sind Zahlen allerdings schnuppe


----------



## NoStyle (12. September 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Bedeutet das in der Geotabelle des Rune, dass es einen LW von etwa 64° mit 650b Rädern hat? Außerdem: Längerer Radstand, kürzerer Reach, größerer Stack - nur 595mm bei S/M?!
> Habenwill-Reflexen sind Zahlen allerdings schnuppe


Ganz wichtig, da steht: _"As measured with 545mm a-c fork with zero stack headset for both wheel sizes"_!!!
Mit dieser Einbauhöhe ergibt sich für beide LR-Größen ein LW von 64,5/65/65,5 Grad - der ist 0,5 Grad flacher geworden. Die Sitzwinkel sind für S/M 0,5 Grad steiler, für L/XL 1 Grad. Dazu sind Oberrohr und Reach für alle Größen länger geworden - natürlich wächst dann der Radstand. Das Tretlager wurde insgesamt 12mm für beide LR-Größen tiefer. Der Stack ist sogar ein paar Millimeter höher als MY13/14/15.
Aber ja - mit einer 16 oder 17cm 650B Gabel wird der LW schnell 64 Grad oder etwas flacher. Die sehr flachen Lenkwinkel sind aber schon lange Banshee-typisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (12. September 2015)

Finde die Philosophie und Technik von Banshee sehr (!) cool. Einen längeren Radstand (M ist noch nicht bei 1.20m), etwas mehr stack und reach als bisher, ist mir alles recht so.
Dennoch Hand aufs Herz: Ist das nicht zu flach bei zu kurz, untersteuert die Karre nicht derb, wenn ich nicht grad super steil Vallnord oder Champery runter bolze oder ständig den stem fuck mache?


----------



## chiefrock (12. September 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Finde die Philosophie und Technik von Banshee sehr (!) cool. Einen längeren Radstand (M ist noch nicht bei 1.20m), etwas mehr stack und reach als bisher, ist mir alles recht so.
> Dennoch Hand aufs Herz: Ist das nicht zu flach bei zu kurz, untersteuert die Karre nicht derb, wenn ich nicht grad super steil Vallnord oder Champery runter bolze oder ständig den stem fuck mache?



Genau deshalb kann die Geo ja angepasst werden.

Grüße.


----------



## svenson69 (12. September 2015)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Neu sind Vorderreifen und Stealth-Aufkleber. Der Reifen ist echt gut, bin begeistert.Anhang anzeigen 419577


Welchen Reifen bist du denn vorher gefahren?so als Vergleich.
Wieviel wiegt der neue Baron denn?


----------



## US. (12. September 2015)

Für ein Enduro ist 64,5 Grad doch prima. Zumal der Reach ja nicht so gewaltig ist. Aus meiner Sicht sind andere Hersteller hier deutlich zu konservativ unterwegs. Ich halte auch wenig von einer starken Differenzierung beim Lenkwinkel zwischen Freerider, Enduro, All Mountain.
Derzeit hab ich 64,5 und könnte mir ein Grad flacher gut vorstllen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. September 2015)

Kurze Frage: Ist beim 2015er Modell mit CCDBA schon der im Base Tune empfohlene L-Spacer verbaut, oder muss ich den Dämpfer doch noch öffnen ?


----------



## 2o83 (12. September 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen bist du denn vorher gefahren?so als Vergleich.
> Wieviel wiegt der neue Baron denn?



Hat vorher Trailking, Mountainking und mal Ibex drauf. Gewicht vom Baron: 902g gewogen. Also gut 100g leichter als der Trailking der zuletzt aufgezogen war.


----------



## sluette (12. September 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Schöner Trail und geil gefahren:



Sehr schön, frag mich nur was an der Karre so laut klappert.


----------



## belgiummtb (12. September 2015)

ist das ein 650b baron?


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Sehr schön, frag mich nur was an der Karre so laut klappert.



Hab mich gefragt, ob man jetzt in jeder Kurve den Hintern irgendwie raushängen lassen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (12. September 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> ist das ein 650b baron?



Ja.


----------



## Django1985 (13. September 2015)

Falls jemand seinen Rune Rahmen in M loswerden möchte. Ich bin auf der Suche für ein neues Winterprojekt. Alternativ auch ein Drakside in M.


----------



## sluette (13. September 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Falls jemand seinen Rune Rahmen in M loswerden möchte. Ich bin auf der Suche für ein neues Winterprojekt. Alternativ auch ein Drakside in M.


Ich hätte ggf eins für ein Winterprojekt 2016/17 für dich ;-)


----------



## ooib (14. September 2015)

Wer ein 15er in Large, schwarz sucht kann mich mal anschreiben. Werde den Rahmen evtl günstig abgeben, bin aber noch unsicher.


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. September 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist beim 2015er Modell mit CCDBA schon der im Base Tune empfohlene L-Spacer verbaut, oder muss ich den Dämpfer doch noch öffnen ?



Kann da keiner was zu sagen ?


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. September 2015)

Also bei mir war der Dämpfer schon voreingestellt und auch der Spacer schon drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (14. September 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Kann da keiner was zu sagen ?



Jo bei mir war auch ein großer spacer drin. Sonst schau halt einfach mal rein. Ist wirklich kein Ding den Dämpfer zu öffnen (und das sogar aus meinum Munde ). CC hat auf YouTube auch ganz ganz gutes tutorial dazu.

Grüße.


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. September 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Also bei mir war der Dämpfer schon voreingestellt und auch der Spacer schon drin





chiefrock schrieb:


> Jo bei mir war auch ein großer spacer drin. Sonst schau halt einfach mal rein. Ist wirklich kein Ding den Dämpfer zu öffnen (und das sogar aus meinum Munde ). CC hat auf YouTube auch ganz ganz gutes tutorial dazu.
> 
> Grüße.



Okay, werd dann erstmal so fahren (wenn die restlichen Teile kommen und ich den Aufbau endlich fertig kriege). Denk nicht, dass ich mit meinen 70 kg gleich Durchschläge kassiere


----------



## belgiummtb (15. September 2015)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Ja.


wo kannst man den bestellen????


----------



## belgiummtb (15. September 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> wo kannst man den bestellen????



gefunden

https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...imited-Edition-Faltreifen-Modell-2016-p45456/

aber bei 70€ für einen Fahrradreifen hört bei mir echt der spass auf... ist ja teuerer als ein autoreifen von conti...
dann warten wir mal ab ab wann er nur noch die hälfte kosten wird.


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2015)

Genauso lachhaft wie die Preise für die Schwalbe Reifen. Specialized kaufen und glücklich sein.


----------



## NoStyle (15. September 2015)

Ja aaaaaber ... den haben voraussichtlich teutonische Jungfrauen händisch mit Kabelbindern an einen zusätzlichen Spritzschutz gedengelt ... dass koscht halt mehr als Zwopfuffzisch!


----------



## Django1985 (15. September 2015)

Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe bin ich auf der Suche nach einem rune. Allerdings haben mich jetzt einige mit den Größenangaben verunsichert. Ich bin bisher immer M Rahmen gefahren und fühlte mich darauf auch immer sehr wohl. Mir geht es nicht um die perfekte Bergaufgeometrie sondern vor allem das Bergab und das leichte Handling in der Airtime. Letzteres ist mir sehr wichtig. Und ich habe Angst das mir das mit einem zu großen Rahmen abhanden geht.
Zu mir. Ich bin 1,80 cm groß und habe eine Sl von 81 cm.
Freu mich auf eure Hilfe.
Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## nullstein (15. September 2015)

70 Taler für den Baron? Alter Falter...so langsam hört es aber echt auf. Zumal der alte 26" Baron 2.3 BCC echt nicht viel konnte. Maxxis Highroller 2 fahren und glücklich sein.


----------



## NoStyle (16. September 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe bin ich auf der Suche nach einem rune. Allerdings haben mich jetzt einige mit den Größenangaben verunsichert. Ich bin bisher immer M Rahmen gefahren und fühlte mich darauf auch immer sehr wohl. Mir geht es nicht um die perfekte Bergaufgeometrie sondern vor allem das Bergab und das leichte Handling in der Airtime. Letzteres ist mir sehr wichtig. Und ich habe Angst das mir das mit einem zu großen Rahmen abhanden geht.
> Zu mir. Ich bin 1,80 cm groß und habe eine Sl von 81 cm.
> Freu mich auf eure Hilfe.
> Viele Grüße
> Jan


Ich würde die Geo vom Rune mal mit den bisher gefahrenen vergleichen, speziell bezüglich Oberrohr/Reach.
Ist bei M 590mm/427mm und bei L 615mm/455mm. Wenn keine großen Unterschiede bei z.B. M vorhanden sind sollte es ja passen, gerade wenn man lieber kompakter und wendiger bevorzugt ...


----------



## MindPatterns (16. September 2015)

Nicht vergessen: Vor 2016 lag der Reach beim Rune (L) bei 441 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (16. September 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Falls jemand seinen Rune Rahmen in M loswerden möchte. Ich bin auf der Suche für ein neues Winterprojekt. Alternativ auch ein Drakside in M.


Mein schwarzes in M ist zu verkaufen.


----------



## joha__ (16. September 2015)

Hab noch einen 2015 L Rahmen neu in neon Orange zu verkaufen


----------



## Caese (16. September 2015)

das ist ganz toll killa und joha, vielleicht solltet ihr die Rahmen im Bikemarkt anpreisen


----------



## moe92 (18. September 2015)

Bin seit 10 Monaten Rune Besitzer, aber erst jetzt auf die Idee gekommen, es hier mal vorzustellen:





Der Aufbau ist größtenteils ziemlicher IBC-Standard: CCDBA - Pike RCT3 - Hope Pro 2 Evo - WTB I25 650B - XT M8000 11-40 - Absolute Black Oval 34 Zähne - KS Lev 150. Das Rad wurde gerade generalüberholt (Neue Lager für Hinterbau und Naben, Offsetbushings, Gabelservice, neu abgeklebt, alles gereinigt und geschmiert), da ich 6 Wochen verletzt war. Die Kurbel muss wohl als nächstes daran glauben


----------



## Caese (18. September 2015)

XT M8000 11-40 - Absolute Black Oval 34 Zähne ...
Alter Verwalter! 3 Möglichkeiten
1.) Das Gelände deiner Umgebung unterfordert dein Rune, weil viel zu Flach
2.) Du schiebst gerne
3.) Deine BEINE sind die reinsten MONSTER!


----------



## moe92 (18. September 2015)

Das Rad wird vor allem Rund um Regensburg und in der Fränkischen Schweiz bewegt, die Anstiege sind durchaus steil, aber nie länger als 250hm. In etwa vergleichbar mit der SSES in Treuchtlingen. In den Alpen ist dann schon hin- und wieder schieben angesagt...


----------



## bartos0815 (22. September 2015)

*An alle FLOAT X Fahrer im Rune:*
Gibts bei euch einen merkbaren unterschied zwischen den CTD Stufen? bei meinem neuen merk ich nur einen sehr sehr geringen, wenn überhaupt unterschied in der druckstufe. vom quasi lockout im climb modus ist mein dämpfer weit entfernt!
normal??


----------



## victor_8298 (22. September 2015)

Also beim Float X CTD ist das bei mir genauso. Jedoch benutz ich den "lockout" sowieso nicht.


----------



## bartos0815 (22. September 2015)

victor_8298 schrieb:


> Also beim Float X CTD ist das bei mir genauso. Jedoch benutz ich den "lockout" sowieso nicht.


aha danke! 
da die beschreibung des float x von deutlichen unterschieden in den stufen spricht und eine quasi lockout verspricht, bin ich nicht sicher gewesen ob das normal ist. ein lockout braucht der excellente rune hinterbau ohnehin nicht. selbst offen wippt der bergauf kaum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (22. September 2015)

moe92 schrieb:


> , Offsetbushings,


Aus welchem Grund hast du Offset-Bushings verbaut?
Die Funktion von Offsetbushings ist mir schon klar, warum brauchst Du die beim Rune?


----------



## martin82 (22. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> *An alle FLOAT X Fahrer im Rune:*
> Gibts bei euch einen merkbaren unterschied zwischen den CTD Stufen? bei meinem neuen merk ich nur einen sehr sehr geringen, wenn überhaupt unterschied in der druckstufe. vom quasi lockout im climb modus ist mein dämpfer weit entfernt!
> normal??


Bei mir gibt's da von Zeit zu Zeit Unterschiede. Manchmal ist der Climb-Mode recht straff, deutlich spürbar. Manchmal dann wieder relativ weich, quasi wie Trail-Modus. Wann / Warum die Funktion schwankt ist mir ein Rätsel. Falls jemand gegen nen Double Barrel tauschen will ... bitte ...
Wobei so ein leichter EXT Storia ist schon sehr lecker...


----------



## Jussi (22. September 2015)

Kann das evt an der Temperatur liegen?


----------



## martin82 (22. September 2015)

kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. habe nicht wirklich eine Abhängigkeit von irgendwas festgestellt...


----------



## moe92 (22. September 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund hast du Offset-Bushings verbaut?
> Die Funktion von Offsetbushings ist mir schon klar, warum brauchst Du die beim Rune?


In erster Linie war mir das Tretlager zu hoch


----------



## sluette (22. September 2015)

moe92 schrieb:


> In erster Linie war mir das Tretlager zu hoch


Wie viel tiefer kommst du damit und ist das merkbar (also realistisch gesehen)??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danvee (22. September 2015)

Da ich grad kurz davor bin ein Rune 2015 aufzubauen, mal ne kleine Frage die mich grad beim Gabelkauf etwas verunsichert.
Ich möchte erstmal meine 26" Laufräder verwenden, habe aber überlegt aus Zukunftssicht eine 650b Pike einzubauen. Hier im Forum habe ich dann gelesen, dass diese 10 mm höher baut und damit der Lenkwinkel flacher wird und das Tretlager hoch kommt.
Das hieße aber doch, dass dieser Effekt generell beim 650b Aufbau im vergleich zu 26" so sein müsste, da das Thema ja unabhängig von der Laufradgröße, nur von der Einbaulänge der Gabel abhängt. Übersehe ich hier irgendwas? Wird das durch die 650b Ausfallenden wieder ausgeglichen? Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich grad nicht.
Macht dann eine 26" oder 650b Gabel mehr Sinn um sich nicht die Geo zu verhunzen?


----------



## biker123456 (22. September 2015)

Wenn du vorn und hinten ein 650B Laufrad in einer 650B Gabel und den entsprechenden Ausfallenden fährst, solltest du die gleichen Winkel haben wie 26" Laufräder in einer 26" Gabel. Tretlager kommt bei 650B natürlich hoch

.. der Unterschied in den Winkeln kommt zustande, dass du quasi das Steueerrohr durch eine länger Gabel "anhebst". Wenn du 650B Laufräder verbaust, "hebst" du aber das ganze Fahrrad an


----------



## Caese (22. September 2015)

Danvee schrieb:


> Macht dann eine 26" oder 650b Gabel mehr Sinn um sich nicht die Geo zu verhunzen?



und um die Frage noch zu beantworten: Nimm die 650b Gabel. Der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass da erstmal gar nichts verhunzt wird. Ich bin das erste 3/4 Jahr ebenfalls 26" mit 650b Gabel und 160 mm Federweg gefahren; alles kein Problem, alles Super, Banshee halt.


----------



## Danvee (22. September 2015)

Ok, um die Effekte nochmal klar aufzulisten:

A) 26" Gabel + 26" Ausfallenden = Winkel wie im Geosheet
B) 27,5" Gabel + 27,5" Ausfallenden = Winkel wie im Geosheet, unabhängig der Laufradgröße, weil Parallelverschiebung nach oben
C) 27,5" Gabel + 26" Ausfallenden = (Lenk-) Winkel wird flacher weil die 27,5" Gabel 10 mm länger baut

Fazit: Die Ausfallenden gleichen die 10 mm längere Gabel aus?
Also wenn ich zukunftssicher eine 27,5" Gabel mit 26" Laufrädern fahren möchte, sollte ich am besten direkt die 27,5" Ausfallenden einbauen, richtig?

Seht ihr irgendwelche Nachteile an der Performance der Gabel mit den "zu kleinen" Laufrädern?


----------



## bartos0815 (22. September 2015)

martin82 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's da von Zeit zu Zeit Unterschiede. Manchmal ist der Climb-Mode recht straff, deutlich spürbar. Manchmal dann wieder relativ weich, quasi wie Trail-Modus. Wann / Warum die Funktion schwankt ist mir ein Rätsel. Falls jemand gegen nen Double Barrel tauschen will ... bitte ...
> Wobei so ein leichter EXT Storia ist schon sehr lecker...


möglicherweise gibts ein problem mit dem luftdruck im piggypack! da sitzt ja die druckstufeneinheit und der ifp. wenn kein druck am ifp anliegt gibts auch wenig druckstufe oder?


----------



## biker123456 (22. September 2015)

Danvee schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Ausfallenden gleichen die 10 mm längere Gabel aus?


nein, die Ausfallenden sind meines Wissens lediglich länger, damit das 650B Hinterrad in den Hinterbau rein passt und nirgendswo schleift - berichtigt mich gerne!


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2015)

Hab meine neulich verglichen. Die 650B sind gut 9mm länger und gehen gerade nach hinten weg.
Die 26er sind eben kürzer und leicht nach oben angewinkelt.


----------



## martin82 (22. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> möglicherweise gibts ein problem mit dem luftdruck im piggypack! da sitzt ja die druckstufeneinheit und der ifp. wenn kein druck am ifp anliegt gibts auch wenig druckstufe oder?



Möglich, wundert mich aber trotzdem dass es sich so unterschiedlich anfühlt obwohl ich nix verstelle. Kann man denn den Luftdruck im Piggy selber einstellen mit einer normalen Pumpe?


----------



## MalcolmX (22. September 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> Wenn du vorn und hinten ein 650B Laufrad in einer 650B Gabel und den entsprechenden Ausfallenden fährst, solltest du die gleichen Winkel haben wie 26" Laufräder in einer 26" Gabel. Tretlager kommt bei 650B natürlich hoch
> 
> .. der Unterschied in den Winkeln kommt zustande, dass du quasi das Steueerrohr durch eine länger Gabel "anhebst". Wenn du 650B Laufräder verbaust, "hebst" du aber das ganze Fahrrad an


nö, weil die 26" Gabel eben entsprechend kürzer ist.
Mit einer 650B Gabel kommt man vorne 10mm höher und bei den Winkeln ein halbes Grad flacher...


----------



## biker123456 (22. September 2015)

ach stimmt .. kleiner Denkfehler - danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danvee (22. September 2015)

biker123456 schrieb:


> nein, die Ausfallenden sind meines Wissens lediglich länger, damit das 650B Hinterrad in den Hinterbau rein passt und nirgendswo schleift - berichtigt mich gerne!


 
Genau. Und durch die größere Länge wird der Winkel wieder korrigiert. Ich hab das mal skizziert. Ich denke so ist es korrekt:
Die waagerechte orangene Linie ist der Radstand mit 26" Gabel und Ausfallenden.
Die Radkontur ist parallel nach oben links verschoben bei 27,5" Gabel durch die +10 mm Einbaulänge.

Am Ausfallende (hier 26") sieht man jetzt was passiert.
- Bei 27,5" Gabel und 26" Ausfallende kippt die hier schwarze Hinterradachse auf den Endpunkt der orangenen Linie (rotes Fadenkreuz) und der Lenkwinkel wird flacher.
- Bei 27,5" Gabel und 27,5" Ausfallenden wandert die schwarze Achse auf den orangenen Punkt durch die längeren Ausfallenden. Dadurch wird der Winkel wieder korrigiert und der Radstand und Kettenstrebenlänge verlängert.

Fazit:
- Mit 650b Gabel und 26" Ausfallende bekomme ich einen kurzen Radstand, kurze Kettenstreben und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel als im Geosheet (im Vergleich zu komplett 650b).
- Mit 650b Gabel und 27,5" Ausfallenden bekomme ich wie im Geosheet angegeben einen längeren Radstand, längere Kettenstreben und gleichbleibenden Lenkwinkel.

Und am Ende ist der Einfluss wahrscheinlich so gering dass es völlig egal ist was ich kaufe 
Ich tendiere aber grad zu 650b Gabel, meine vorhandenen 26" Laufräder und 26" Ausfallenden.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. September 2015)

ich hab auch vorsorglich eine 650B Gabel genommen... bisher taugt es mir, hatte davor aber eine 170mm Lyrik, daher sit es gleichhoch wie bisher...


----------



## bartos0815 (22. September 2015)

martin82 schrieb:


> Möglich, wundert mich aber trotzdem dass es sich so unterschiedlich anfühlt obwohl ich nix verstelle. Kann man denn den Luftdruck im Piggy selber einstellen mit einer normalen Pumpe?


geht denk ich nicht, da kein normales ventil vorhanden ist. geht max mit speziellem aufsatz für die pumpe.


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. September 2015)

Mir taugt auch eine 650B Gabel mit 26" Laufrädern und 26" Ausfallende.


----------



## Caese (22. September 2015)

ist unter euch ein Technikfuchs, der sich mit der Pike etwas besser auskennt? Hier hab ich mein "Problem" geschildert
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2014er-pike.630984/page-235


----------



## Pakalolo (23. September 2015)

Hab gestern mal einen Marzocchi Roco TST R Air im Rune getestet und war sehr positiv überrascht. Bislang durfte ich den CCDB Air und den Manitou Evolver ISX-6 fahren. Beide ließen sich super sensibel abstimmen und funktionieren mit dem Hinterbau hervorragend. Den CCDB hab ich dann verkauft, weil der Manitou imho gleich auf mit dem CCDB ist.
Den Roco hab ich mir als Ersatzdämpfer geholt, weil mein Manitou nen Service braucht, aber auch weil ich den einfach schon immer mal gerne haben wollte. 
Ich war sehr postiv überrascht von der Performance des Roco. Abgestimmt auf ca. 30 % SAG, Minimaldruck im Piggy und Zugstufe in etwa in der Mitte, ging es ab auf die Hausrunde. Da gibts ein paar Sprünge, ein kleines Steinfeld, nen kleinen Drop und einige Stellen, die die Lowspeed Druckstufeneinstellung fordern. Der Roco besitzt ja "nur" einen fünfstufigen Druckstufeneinsteller namens TST, wobei die CL-Stufe (Climb?) einem Lockout nahe kommt. Kann man auf Teer oder Schotter zuschalten, muss man aber nicht. 
Ansonsten bin ich ausschließlich in der DS-Einstellung (Descent?) gefahren und war sehr überrascht. Der Dämpfer gibt nie mehr Federweg frei, als notwendig und macht den Hinterbau sehr potent. Die Kennlinie des Rune ist zum Ende hin degressiv, der Dämpfer wirkt recht progressiv auf den letzten 10mm Hub, was sich wahrscheinlich sehr gut ausgleicht. Hubausnutzung war bei 60-61mm, wenn ich bewusst ins Flache geplatscht bin. Auf ruppigeren Anteilen kommt er sehr gut mit, bleibt nicht im Federweg hängen und gibt den mittleren Bereich nicht so leicht frei, wie der Manitou oder der CCDB. Hab zwar schon länger keinen Stahlfederdämpfer mehr, aber Erinnerungen wurden wach. Wenn man das mag, ist der Roco echt eine Empfehlung, Manitou und CCDB lassen sich etwas mehr in Richtung Staubsauger abstimmen und haben natürlich an sich breitere Einstellmöglichkeiten. Der Roco ist nicht unsensibel und der Rebount hat einen wirklich breiten Bereich, da sollte jeder was finden.
Passt nach dem ersten Eindruck recht gut zur Bos Deville, die ja auch für ne starke Druckstufe bekannt ist.

My 2 cents!


----------



## Mr.Radical (23. September 2015)

Ich werde mein Rune mit der neuen 2x11 XT aufbauen. Welche 2-fach Kettenführung könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Sind ja doch noch ein paar die 2x1. Fahren oder?


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2015)

Männergabel


----------



## Caese (24. September 2015)

schönes Teil! Und natürlich die obligatorische "Berichte wenn du einen Vergleich ziehen kannst" Aufforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2015)

Natürlich, gerne.
Im Kellertest auf jeden Fall schön verarbeitet und schön massiv.


----------



## MalcolmX (25. September 2015)

Was wiegt die Gabel denn?


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2015)

Laut Vorbesitzer 2260g, habe sie selber gar nicht gewogen.


----------



## MalcolmX (25. September 2015)

Erscheint plausibel...

der greyz aus dem Forum hatte so eine in seinem Darkside und war sehr zufrieden - bis das Bike leider gestohlen wurde...


----------



## Jussi (25. September 2015)

wieviel Fw hat die jetzt? 170mm oder?


----------



## san_andreas (25. September 2015)

160, läßt sich auf 180 umstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (25. September 2015)

Ah ok, denke 160 passt besser als 180 zum Rune. Wobei auch beides geht.
Viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## Pakalolo (29. September 2015)

So schaut das dann mit dem Roco aus. Mittlerweile fahr ich im Flachen und abwärts immer mit ganz offener Druckstufe und Bergauftrails meist in der mittleren Position. Straße lässt sich gut ganz geschlossen ertragen. Ob man das braucht? 
Nein... aber schaden tuts auch nicht und daher dreh ich jetzt einfach hin und wieder mal. Vor allem sind die 5 Stufen quasi innerhalb eines Halbkreises einzustellen, der Aufwand dadurch überschaubar. 
Auf dem Foto sieht man, dass der Gummi am Dämpferkolben noch etwa 1,5 cm Hub übrig hat. Man liest auch immer wieder darüber, dass er den Federweg nicht ganz freigibt. Nicht täuschen lassen, auf dem Foto wurden 61mm genutzt, der Kolben ist aber deutlich länger. 
Klare Empfehlung der Roco Tst Air!  Zumal der ja oftmals günstig im Bikemarkt zu schießen ist. 
Als nächstes werde ich mal ne X0 Trail Bremse testen, hab mich da irgendwie in eine silberne verguckt 
Die Saint wird verkauft und damit sollte dann auch die 15kg Marke geknackt werden können. 
Ride on!


----------



## andi. (30. September 2015)

Kann mir jemand einen Gefallen tun? Mit nem Messschieber den Durchmesser des großen Dämpferbolzens messen? Meiner ist nur 7,8mm dick. Die Rock Shox Dämpferbuchse hat ein Innenmaß von 8,1mm und wackelt ziemlich auf der Schraube/dem Bolzen herum. 

Danke!









Gefühlt ist meine Schraube auch nicht so die richtige. Vergleich mit biker123456s Foto.


----------



## RedSKull (4. Oktober 2015)

Das ist normal, dass die Schraube einen kleineren Durchmesser hat. Radial zu fixieren ist nicht die Aufgabe der Schraube. Zieh sie richtig fest, und die Dämpferachse ist fixiert.

Nach Norm wäre ein Durchgangsloch für eine M8 Schraube sogar 8,4 oder 9mm 

P.S. Wackelt die Dämpferachse im Rahmen, trotz korrektem Anzugsmoment auf der Schraube, ist die Achse von Rockshox zu kurz.


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2015)

Wie sieht es bei Euch mit der Progression von DB Air CS aus? Ich habe die große Luftkammer, zwei große und zwei kleine Spacer drin und finde, dass es durchaus noch etwas mehr Progression vertragen könnte.


----------



## Jussi (5. Oktober 2015)

Nimm dir die normale Aircan. 
Anders wirst du nicht glücklich. Ging mir auch so hatte sogar noch selbst gebaute Spacer drin. Die Luftkammer war quasi voll.
Fahre jetzt die normale Aircan mit zwei Spacern!


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2015)

Das muss ich mir mal anschauen. Vielleicht geht auch noch etwas Druck, aktuell fahre ich 135psi bei 82kg plus Kleidung und Protektion.


----------



## nullstein (5. Oktober 2015)

Jussi schrieb:


> Nimm dir die normale Aircan.
> Anders wirst du nicht glücklich. Ging mir auch so hatte sogar noch selbst gebaute Spacer drin. Die Luftkammer war quasi voll.
> Fahre jetzt die normale Aircan mit zwei Spacern!


Ich würde das nicht so pauschal sagen. Ich fahre die große Luftkammer und bin glücklich. Ich hab aber auch keine Ahnung, ob und wenn wieviele Spacer ich drin hab. Dabei war jedenfalls ein großer und zwei kleine Spacer. Hatte bisher nie das Bedürfnis die Kammer zu verkleinern. Und da diese Aussage ohne Strecken- und Fahrerprofil wertlos ist, hier meine Eckdaten:
Gewicht nackt ca. 78kg
Fahrstil: nicht immer sauber und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste
Strecken dieses Jahr:
Whistler, Schulenberg, Schöneck, St Andreasberg


----------



## iceis (5. Oktober 2015)

Problem bei so Profilen ist das für den einen "ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" schonmal was ganz anderes ist als für den anderen ;-)
Abgesehen davon kommen noch mehr Faktoren dazu die du genannt hast wo dann ein Vergleich meiner Meinung nach unmöglich ist.
Um ein par zu nennen, welcher Reifen mit wieviel Druck (HR2 EXO dämpft komplett anders als z.b. MM mit SG), Fahrstil z.b. eher frontlastig oder hecklastig, wieviel SAG wird gefahren, und selbst wenn 2 unterschiedliche Strecken viele harte Schläge haben ist es immer noch nicht zu vergleichen wenn die unterschiedlich Steil sind, von Radstand Vorbaulänge Lenkwinkel (ja und sogar Lenkerbreite) und daraus resultierenden Gewichtsverteilungen auf Front und Heck will ich garnicht erst anfangen.
Realistisch vergleichen kann man also im Grunde doch nur wenn man die beiden Räder mit unterschiedlichen Setups selbst da runterprügelt wo man fährt um ein Fazit daraus zu ziehen. Oder man kennt den Fahrstil des anderen so gut das man daraus auch die ein oder andere Erkenntnis ziehen kann.


----------



## nullstein (5. Oktober 2015)

Mal ganz abgesehen von der relativen Luftfeuchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (5. Oktober 2015)

Luftfeuchte nicht, aber die Temperatur ;-)


----------



## el Lingo (6. Oktober 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von der relativen Luftfeuchte


Jetzt interessiert mich aber mal der von Dir gefahrene Luftdruck. Gewichtstechnisch sind da ja keine allzu großen Unterschiede. In den Strecken auch nicht, da ich auch die meiste Zeit in der Region Harz unterwegs bin. Nur Whistler muss ich gegen Leogang tauschen.


----------



## Jussi (6. Oktober 2015)

Also ich kann nur sagen, wenn du mehr Progression willst, egal was und wie und wo du fährst, egal wie schwer du bist, rein von deinem Wunsch nach mehr Progression brauchst du die kleine Aircan. 
Schließlich bist du mit den Einstellungen über die Spacer ja am Ende.

Ich fahre übrigens die kleine Aircan mit ca. 73kg naggisch....
Sag um die 17mm


----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2015)

@el Lingo : Ich würde die gleiche Empfehlung geben wie Jussi: Nimm die reguläre Aircan anstatt die vergrößerte VX-Can mit Spacern vollzustopfen! Warum auch immer hat das nicht den gleichen Effekt wie bei der regulären Kammer und dieses Thema taucht regelmäßig seid der verbauten VX-Can ab MY14 auf. Dann sollte Dein Luftdruck (135psi) auch prima passen. 
Als ungefährer Vergleich zu meinem Spitfire: 140psi im regulären CCDB-Air, ca. 25% Sag (13mm) bei über 90kg Körpergewicht komplett.


----------



## grey (6. Oktober 2015)

laut CC so ca.:
XV + 3 L Spacer =  normale aircan ohne spacer. 

dh. unter 2 L Spacer in der normalen aircan, lohnt sich die normale eigentlich nicht, weil man ja mit der XV+4 L Spacer ungefähr auf das gleiche kommt und sich die ca. 50€ für die normale luftkammer spart. 

Ich hab am Darkside zuerst verschiedene Dinge probiert, inkl. weniger sag, mehr hsc, 4L Spacer in der XV bis ich dann endlich CC gefragt hab wie groß die XV aircan im vergleich zur normalen ist und ich dann eben direkt zur normalen gewechselt bin.
2-3 L Spacer in der normalen Aircan, statt 3L in der XV und das DS fühlt sich so an, wie ich es von Anfang an erwartet hätte. Aber das sei Banshee verziehen, sonst ist es eh wunderbar. 

Hat halt einige Ausfahrten gedauert, bis ich mich dazu überwunden habe mich bzgl. der Luftkammer so weit vom basetune zu entfernen. HSR musste ich im Zuge dessen etwa 1/3 Umdrehung erhöhen, sonst wär die etwas zu anstrengend und giftig gewesen.


----------



## moe92 (6. Oktober 2015)

Verkaufe meinen CCDBACS:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/667111


----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2015)

@grey : Laut el Lingos Post auf der vorherigen Seite fährt er zwei große und zwei kleine Spacer. Ich weiss jetzt nicht auswendig ob zwei kleine einem großen Spacer entsprechen. Vielleicht reicht noch ein zusätzlicher großer Spacer für die gewünschte Progression ... ?!?
Ich muss mich nur die letzten 2 Jahre wundern was für ein Gefummel beim Rune seid der VX-Can veranstaltet werden muss. Der reguläre CCDB ist, ausgehend vom Base-Tune und gewünschtem Sag, so einfach und schnell abzustimmen - zumindest beim Spitfire. 2 bis 3 Klicks mehr Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufe und fertig war´s. Nur wenn ich sehr oft richtig rumpelndes Gelände fahren würde müsste vielleicht noch ein (kleiner) Spacer rein, sollte die HSC und HSR nicht reichen. Die Parameter die man hier teilweise ließt erscheinen mir manchmal total im Off ...
Ich denke das liegt auch weniger an Banshee, sondern eher an der Verkaufspolitik von Cane Creek. Zumindest scheinen die MY13 Runer diesbezüglich keine bzw. deutlich weniger Probleme mit der Abstimmung zu haben ... ?!?


----------



## ooib (6. Oktober 2015)

Hat schon wer Termine, wann die 16er Rahmen eintreffen sollten? Ich bin derbe gespannt auf die neue Geo


----------



## Mr.Radical (6. Oktober 2015)

Mein Rahmen soll laut Bernhard in der 1. bis 2. Novemberwoche bei meinem Händler in Österreich einlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (6. Oktober 2015)

Erst? Mein Distributor meinte die sollten jetzt langsam eintreffen. Allerdings in der Schweiz, aber ich denke die werden etwa um den gleichen Zeitpunkt ankommen. Hoffe mal die erste Ladung kommt bald, hab alles parat


----------



## Mr.Radical (6. Oktober 2015)

Ja, leider. Kann es auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da unter anderem Neuseeland, Großbritannien oder die Philippinen bereits beliefert wurden.


----------



## nullstein (6. Oktober 2015)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Jetzt interessiert mich aber mal der von Dir gefahrene Luftdruck. Gewichtstechnisch sind da ja keine allzu großen Unterschiede. In den Strecken auch nicht, da ich auch die meiste Zeit in der Region Harz unterwegs bin. Nur Whistler muss ich gegen Leogang tauschen.


Ich schau mal daheim nach.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Oktober 2015)

Kommt drauf an - manche Länder beziehen per Flieger, andere per Schiff, was dann länger dauert ...


----------



## grey (6. Oktober 2015)

@NoStyle naaaaa, ich glaub die kleinen sind noch kleiner 
laut b-c:
2,54 mm: AAD0212
16,51 mm: AAD0213

Bin nicht sicher ob die Angaben wirklich passen, vom Gedächtnis heraus hätte ich gesagt 4 kleine = 1 großer, aber egal ob es 4 oder 6,5 sind, mit den kleinen Spacern braucht man nicht glauben, irgendwas bewirken und spüren zu können. 
Ich spüre wenn ich einen guten Tag hab den Unterschied von einem L spacer, einen S spacer unterschied bemerke ich  nicht mal im Traum. 

Anfangs hatte ich mich verlesen und dachte es wären S Spacer verbaut und wollte auch solche nachrüsten, als ich dann die Luftkammer abgezogen habe, sah dass die zu 3/4 zugespacert ist und ich kleine bessere "gummiringerl" in der Hand hatte, die vermutlich eine volumensänderung von 0,0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% bewirken könnten, musste ich dann doch lachen.


----------



## ar_jay (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das man in die XV Can keine 4 Spacer verbauen soll sondern auf die kleine wechseln. Im Spitty (2013) hab ich mittlerweile zur normalen Can auch 1 L Spacer und beim Darkside bin ich auf die normale Can + 1 L Spacer gewechselt wobei ich da schon zu 2 L Spacer bzw. 1 L 2x S tendiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

bin am Darkside wie der Grey bei kleiner aircan und 3 grossen Spacern, und jetzt bin ich endlich angekommen.


----------



## bartos0815 (7. Oktober 2015)

an alle FLOAT X user im rune:
meiner hatte neu einen defekt an der ctd verstellung, keinerlei unterschiede in den einzelnen druckstufen, daraufhin ab zu fox, nach 2wochen wartezeit inkl. versand (danke fox und ups! für die rasche behandlung, dämpfer wurde montag morgen vor einer woche bei fox registriert, garantiebearbeitung innerhalb 2tagen zugesagt, nachricht am donnerstag! dämpfer fertig, wird umgehend verschickt! versand erst freitag mittag via ups, versand übers we und erst gestern mittag zustellung!) ist der dämpfer repariert nun wieder im bike. 
bei der gestrigen abendlichen ausfahrt waren deutliche unterschiede in den ctd stufen fühlbar. der climb modus ist sehr hart.
insgesamt arbeitet der dämpfer sehr sehr smooth und bleibt hoch im federweg! ich hoffe es tritt kein defekt mehr auf und die leistung bleibt konstant. 
ps.: was defekt war wurde mir leider nicht mitgeteilt. den teilenummern auf der garantiebearbeitung nach dürfte ein komplettservice durchgeführt worden sein.


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2015)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Jetzt interessiert mich aber mal der von Dir gefahrene Luftdruck. Gewichtstechnisch sind da ja keine allzu großen Unterschiede. In den Strecken auch nicht, da ich auch die meiste Zeit in der Region Harz unterwegs bin. Nur Whistler muss ich gegen Leogang tauschen.


Grad nachgesehen.
Ich fahre 135psi im CCDB Air mit großer Luftkammer


----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht probiere ich es dann einfach mal mit ein paar psi mehr, so richtung 140. Danke!


----------



## Jussi (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde das sehr seltsam das Nullstein damit klar kommt.
Kann hier aber auch nur von mir sprechen, ich hatte mit der XV immer und überall den Federweg komplett genutzt und hatte somit keine Reserven mehr. Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das Banshee ab einem gewissen Gewicht die kleine Can empfiehlt.
Druckangaben mit Fahrergewicht finde ich auch immer sehr schwierig, Sag sollte angegeben werden. Und dann auch wie er gemessen wurde, im stehen also in Fahrposition oder im sitzen.


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei all meinen luftgefederten Bikes vor dem Rune hatte ich das Problem, dass die Hinterbauten durch den FW rauschten. Beim Rune hatte ich nie dieses Gefühl. Ich nutze den FW am Heck für mich optimal aus. Durchschläge habe ich nur, wenn ich mal nicht in die Landung komme 
SAG? Keine Ahnung. Ist für mich kein Kriterium. Wenn mir das Setup gefällt, dann bleibt es, auch wenn der SAG dann evtl "falsch" ist.


----------



## iceis (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja und für den anderen ist es kein Kriterium die Landung treffen zu müssen um keine Durchschläge zu haben^^


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist auch ne Idee sein Fahrwerk fürs Flatten zu optimieren


----------



## sluette (7. Oktober 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> ...waren deutliche unterschiede in den ctd stufen fühlbar. ...



So soll's ja auch sein. Meiner arbeitet bisher auch sehr gut und macht mich jedesmal happy. Ich hatte früher schon 2 Float mit CTD in Specialized Enduro und Stumpjumper. Dort hat das CDT überhaupt nicht funktioniert und somit habe ich ihn jedesmal gegen einen Monarch Plus getauscht. 
Der Float X rockt!


----------



## mantra (7. Oktober 2015)

Also am Rune hatte ich mit der XV Can keinerlei Problem bei 30% Sag.

Beim Darkside experimentiere ich auch mit der kleineren Can...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre die XV Can im Rune mit dem einen, empfohlenen L-Spacer... ich bin absolut zufrieden


----------



## iceis (7. Oktober 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ist auch ne Idee sein Fahrwerk fürs Flatten zu optimieren



Es geht doch im Grunde nur darum das man keine Perfromance verschenkt.
So ein CCDB geht richtig gut ab wenn man den vernünftig einstellt.
Und dazu gehört einfach auch das man eigentlich nicht einfach mehr Druck fährt um dann einen geringen unbekannten SAG zu fahren nur um mehr Endprogression zu haben.
Klar ist, wenn du damit zufrieden bist is ja alles gut.
Wenn andere das auch so machen ist es natürlich auch in Ordnung.

Aber verstehen kann ich das nicht das man sich so einen Dämpfer in den Rahmen baut mit so einem Potenzial und dann vieles davon einfach verschenkt.
CC antwortet so wie ich das hier sehe ja auf jede Frage.

Einer hat geschrieben das man in die große Kammer max 4 große Spacer verbauen soll und wenn man mehr benötigen würde dann sollte man auf die kleine Kammer wechseln.
An dieser Stelle würde ich mal nachhaken wenn ich genau dieses Problem hätte.
Weil der Grund wäre schon interessant warum das CC sagt.
Ich will denen zwar nicht unterstellen das sie nur ihre kleineren Kammern verkauft bekommen wollen aber wer weis das schon außer CC selbst.

Spekulieren könnte man noch das es ein Problem mit dem Druck bei Endprogression+mehr als 4 großen Spacern für die große Kammer gibt.

Ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen das jeder der mehr Endpgrogression will auf alle Fälle mal die Spacer benutzen sollte die extra dafür gemacht wurden!


----------



## iceis (7. Oktober 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die XV Can im Rune mit dem einen, empfohlenen L-Spacer... ich bin absolut zufrieden



Damit das andere wenigstens ein bisschen vergleichen können solltest du noch schreiben wieviel SAG du fährst und wie du das gemessen hast.


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2015)

@iceis:
Woher weißt du denn, dass ich Performance verschenke? Ich stelle meinen Dämpfer nach Empfinden ein. Sprich ich erfahre die Einstellungen, indem ich auf dem Trail meinem Gefühl vertraue. Und da interessieren mich theoretische SAG Werte, Anzahl an Clicks oder Anzahl an Spacern einfach mal nicht. Evtl passt mein SAG ja sogar zu den Angaben von Banshee oder Cane Creek...
Und ich habe nicht den Druck erhöht, weil ich mehr Progression wollte. Zumal das technisch auch bullshit wäre, da man damit nicht die Progression erhöhen kann. 
Was ich sagen will:
Viele kommen hier immer mit pauschalen Aussagen, von wegen "das geht nur so" und "wenn du glücklich werden willst, dann MUSST du..."
Und das ist in meinen Augen Schwachsinn!


----------



## HansDampf89 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre mit 17mm SAG, auf dem Bike stehend gemessen. Ich wiege ca 85kg und erreiche den SAG mit 135PSI. HSC hab ich ne viertel Umdrehung rausgenommen und LSC 2 Klicks rein. Das taugt mir so ziemlich gut und ich hatte seit dem nicht mehr das Verlangen was zu ändern


----------



## iceis (7. Oktober 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> @iceis:
> Woher weißt du denn, dass ich Performance verschenke? Ich stelle meinen Dämpfer nach Empfinden ein. Sprich ich erfahre die Einstellungen, indem ich auf dem Trail meinem Gefühl vertraue. Und da interessieren mich theoretische SAG Werte, Anzahl an Clicks oder Anzahl an Spacern einfach mal nicht. Evtl passt mein SAG ja sogar zu den Angaben von Banshee oder Cane Creek...
> Und ich habe nicht den Druck erhöht, weil ich mehr Progression wollte. Zumal das technisch auch bullshit wäre, da man damit nicht die Progression erhöhen kann.
> Was ich sagen will:
> ...



Also wer nicht seinen SAG in mm kennt und nicht weis wieviele Spacer verbaut sind kann von sich selbst nicht behaupten das er weis das er keine performance verschenkt.
Ich will dir auch nicht erklären das man das nicht darf, kann ja jeder machen was man will. Aber schreiben das ich sowas nicht verstehen kann, das darf ich.
Und ja du hast recht mehr Endprogression bekommt man nicht durch mehr Druck sondern durch verkleinern der Luftkammer.
Fährt man aber mehr Druck hat man mehr mm Hub bis zum Durchschlag und in dem Zusammenhang das du deinen SAG nicht kennst aber andere mit gleichem PSI Druck Probleme mit Durchschlägen haben schrieb ich Endprogression.


----------



## nullstein (8. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal:
Ich bin mit der Performance des Hinterbaus sehr zufrieden. Also warum soll ich jetzt den SAG messen oder Spacer zählen?


----------



## Jussi (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde es sehr interessant wie unterschiedlich hier die Aussagen über denn CC sind.
Manche sind zufrieden andere nicht. Woran liegt das? Es ist doch der gleiche Dämpfer. Sind die Empfindugen so unterschiedlich?

Bei mir war es auch zu wenig Progression und auch als die XV vollgestopft war. Ich selbst habe aber auch schon eine geplatzte Air Can gesehen ob das jetzt eine XV oder die normale war kann ich nicht sagen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich vom CC noch keine Ahnung auch zum Druck oder Anzahl der Spacer kann ich nicht sagen.

Am Ende muß wohl jeder selbst herausfinden was für ihn am besten passt.
Beim CC ist man ja zum Glück flexibel!


----------



## iceis (9. Oktober 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Ich bin mit der Performance des Hinterbaus sehr zufrieden. Also warum soll ich jetzt den SAG messen oder Spacer zählen?



Ich habe nicht gesagt das du das sollst oder musst, kann jeder machen was er will.
Wie sich das RuneV2 mit mehr Spacer und mehr SAG fährt erfährt man aber nur wenn man das ausprobiert.
Da kommt man um Vergleiche ziehen zu können nicht drum rum den jeweiligen SAG zu messen.
Es könnte ja sein das man sich sagt, hoppla das ist ja der reinste Wahnsinn wie das Teil jetzt am arbeiten ist.
Kann aber natürlich auch sein das man sagt, wasn Rotz vorher wars viel geiler.
Aber erst wenn mans ausprobiert hat weis man eben bescheid.
Das meinte ich mit "verschenkter Performance".



Jussi schrieb:


> Am Ende muß wohl jeder selbst herausfinden was für ihn am besten passt.
> Beim CC ist man ja zum Glück flexibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (9. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich habe ich mit dem Druck gespielt. Aber ich habe nie den SAG gemessen, da dieser mir egal ist, wenn die Performance (für mich) passt. 
Der Druck eignet sich eigentlich ganz gut um Vergleiche ziehen zu können. Vor allem ist der Druck leichter einzustellen und hängt nicht von solchen Faktoren, wie "im Stehen oder Sitzen gemessen", "wie vorsichtig bin jetzt ch aufs Rad gestiegen" etc. Alles Faktoren, die das Messen des SAG Werts beeinflussen.
Glaubst du ernsthaft ich habe einfach Druck auf den Dämpfer gegeben und bin losgefahren?
Aber das wird hier zu sehr OT.


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich habs auch nicht gemessen, bin da auch eher der Set and Forget Typ... wenns passt, merkt man es schon, und der SAG ist zwar ein netter Startpunkt, aber mehr nicht... alleine ob man sitzt oder steht (und wie man das macht) macht so viel Unterschied...


----------



## iceis (9. Oktober 2015)

@nullstein @MalcolmX
Es ist für mich selbstverständlich den SAG immer an der gleichen Stelle auf die gleiche Weise zu messen.


@nullstein
Ich habe mehr als einmal geschrieben das jeder machen kann was er will und damit habe ich auch gemeint das es absolut kein Thema für mich ist das du zufrieden bist so wie du es handhabst.
Würde sagen wir einigen uns darauf das es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt zufrieden zu sein mit dem Setup.
Du hast halt einfach im Gegensatz zu mir weniger ausprobiert was möglich ist.
Damit hab ich kein Problem und du ja auch nicht und ich denke alle anderen auch nicht.


----------



## ar_jay (9. Oktober 2015)

Jungs jetzt lasst es doch mal gut sein, Ihr habt mit Eurer Argumentation für Euch doch beide recht und jeder ist damit glücklich. Es gibt Menschen die habens halt im Popo und haben da ein sehr feines empfinden, ich habe das z. B. nicht und stell auch immer den Sag als Richtwert ein und pass ihn dann ein wenig an. Von Druckstufe und Rebound will ich gar nicht reden, da bin ich sehr froh das CC da Richtwerte empfiehlt an denen man sich orientieren kann


----------



## MikeGa (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Vermutlich kann ich einfach das Internet nicht bedienen  ;-) hab erfolglos gesucht. Gibt's eine Tabelle mit Drehmomenten für das Rune.
Danke, Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Danvee (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab die aus dem Q&A Teil auf der Banshee Homepage genommen. 

Main & Chainstay Pivot Bolts (Lower Link Pivots)  8Nm
Seattube and Seatstay Pivot Bolts (Upper Link Pivots)  8Nm
Dropout bolts 12Nm
Rear Thru Axle 8Nm
Rear Thru Axle Lock Nut  3Nm
Shock Bolt - Frame side (front)  10Nm
Shock Bolt - Swing Arm (rear)  12Nm
Derailleur Hanger Bolt 5Nm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (10. Oktober 2015)

Super, Dank Dir.


----------



## iceis (11. Oktober 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Jungs jetzt lasst es doch mal gut sein, Ihr habt mit Eurer Argumentation für Euch doch beide recht und jeder ist damit glücklich. Es gibt Menschen die habens halt im Popo und haben da ein sehr feines empfinden, ich habe das z. B. nicht und stell auch immer den Sag als Richtwert ein und pass ihn dann ein wenig an. Von Druckstufe und Rebound will ich gar nicht reden, da bin ich sehr froh das CC da Richtwerte empfiehlt an denen man sich orientieren kann



Ja Papa


----------



## ar_jay (11. Oktober 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Ja Papa



könntest wahrscheinlich sogar recht haben, wäre gut möglich das ich Dein Vater bin


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier jemand Interesse an meinem Rune Rahmen in XL in ano-schwarz ?
Passender Reset Steuersatz wäre dabei, Offset-Bushings ebenfalls.

Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## BrotherMo (11. Oktober 2015)

Was kommt???? (Was könnte kommen?)


----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ist im Winter immer Bastelzeit...ist aber nicht zwingend, weil ich vom Rune schon sehr überzeugt bin.

Das GT Sanction würde mich interessieren.


----------



## ooib (11. Oktober 2015)

Hehehe da gibt es ein paar die das Lager eventuell wegen dem Sanction wechseln  @san_andreas liegts an der Geo? Ich würde mal auf die 16er Rahmen warten


----------



## iceis (11. Oktober 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> könntest wahrscheinlich sogar recht haben, wäre gut möglich das ich Dein Vater bin



Wie alt bist du denn?
Dann kann ich dir auch sagen ob das sein könnte ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Oktober 2015)

neu sind Bremsscheiben, 42er Grade5 Ritzel, Reifen und Dämpfer frisch vom Service.


----------



## moe92 (13. Oktober 2015)

Rune in Action in den Wäldern rund um Regensburg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (13. Oktober 2015)

fesch fesch...lenkt ab von meiner Excel Gewichtstabelle *ggg* warten auf einen Rahmen ist das schlimmste auf dieser Welt


----------



## svenson69 (13. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen um wieviel mm der Radstand verlängert wird,wenn ich statt den 26er Ausfallenden die 27.5 montiere?
Verändern die sonst nochwas außer die Länge?
Alles vom 26 zoll Lrs ausgehend


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2015)

Sind ca. 9-10mm länger und sie gehen waagrecht nach hinten.
Die 26er sind ja etwas nach oben abgewinkelt.


----------



## Django1985 (13. Oktober 2015)

Mein neues Spielzeug! Ich bin absolut begeistert!!!


----------



## Jan_1968 (14. Oktober 2015)

@Django1985 
Die Farben sind ja gewöhnungsbedürftig aber auf jeden Fall "mal anders und nicht von der Stange". Sind das Baron 2.4 vorne und hinten? Rollt der nicht recht schwer?


----------



## Django1985 (14. Oktober 2015)

Vorne 2,5er und hinten ein 2,3er. Der rollt in Ordnung!


----------



## LeonII (17. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leute,

Fox 36 float 180 Bj. 2014, oder die Pike RCT3 solo air 160mm? Was würdet ihr wählen? Soll Park tauglich sein, light freeride usw...

Grüße


----------



## Django1985 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mit meiner Fox36 Talas 180" sehr zufrieden. Zur Pike kann ich nichts sagen!


----------



## LeonII (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi,


Eigentlich fahre ich nur Fox.... Vielleicht aber mal die neue lyrik testen. Ich denke die passt besser ans rune als die pike wenn man auch mal in den park damit möchte? Die wird aber noch keiner am Bike getestet haben...?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (18. Oktober 2015)

180mm passt dem rune nicht... eventuell mit der neuen Lyrik könnte es klappen und passen da die einbau höhe sehr gering ist...


----------



## svenson69 (18. Oktober 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> 180mm passt dem rune nicht... eventuell mit der neuen Lyrik könnte es klappen und passen da die einbau höhe sehr gering ist...


180mm passen sehr wohl ins Rune



Ich fahre eine 2015er 36 Float ( 556mm ) und die hat gerademal 11mm mehr Einbauhöhe wie eine 160er Pike ( 545mm ).Angaben für 26Zoll


----------



## m4k1 (18. Oktober 2015)

hallo
für die neue version vom rune gibts die zwei dämpferoptionen rockshox monarch+rct3 oder cc dbair cs.
ich will eigentlich möglichst kosten sparen, der rahmen ist schon teuer genug und die monarch variante wäre die günstigere lösung.
nun frag ich mich ob der monarch dem dbair um vieles unterlegen ist im rune, oder ob ich doch etwas mehr investieren soll.
dank


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. Oktober 2015)

wenn der db nicht richtig abgestimmt ist geht der auch nicht besser wie ein monarch.


----------



## m4k1 (18. Oktober 2015)

ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass es mein erstes full suspension rad wäre. mit dämpfern kenn ich mich wirklich nicht aus


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. Oktober 2015)

dann monarch. ist einfacher zum abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2015)

Dann nimm den Fox Float.


----------



## LeonII (18. Oktober 2015)

Ok,

@Svenson: Die 2015er ist halt echt teuer :-/
@m4k1: wenn du Anfänger bist nimm den Monarch, kommt auch drauf an was du vor hast... Bei freeride und dh wäre der CCDB besser, dann könntest du alles besser einstellen und anpassen


----------



## m4k1 (18. Oktober 2015)

den rahmen bekomm ich halt leider nur entweder mit monarch oda ccdb. 
freeride und dh wärs eh eher nicht. mehr so eher wilde trails und bisl park


----------



## LeonII (18. Oktober 2015)

Svenson hast du nen anderen Steuersatz eingebaut?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## svenson69 (18. Oktober 2015)

LeonII schrieb:


> Svenson hast du nen anderen Steuersatz eingebaut?
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Nein,warum?Meinst wegen dem Lenkwinkel?
Oben ein 0° Teil vom Cane Creek Angle Set ( ist ja im Prinzip ein normaler )
Und unten ein Cane Creek 40er


----------



## LeonII (18. Oktober 2015)

Ja, um den geht es mir... Hatte von einem gelesen der den Lenkwinkel verändert (flacher) gemacht hatte.


----------



## svenson69 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde,so wie es ist optimal für mich.Kann es genauso laufen lassen wie mit meinem Dh-Bike.Hatte zwar auch schon drüber nachgedacht,habe aber durch meine tapered Gabel nix passendes gefunden.
Mittlerweile gibt es glaub ich sogar was passendes,vielleicht probier ich es mal bei Gelegenheit aus.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2015)

Works Components hat was passendes.


----------



## svenson69 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich meine von Cane Creek gibt es auch was passendes.


----------



## freetourer (18. Oktober 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich finde,so wie es ist optimal für mich.Kann es genauso laufen lassen wie mit meinem Dh-Bike.Hatte zwar auch schon drüber nachgedacht,habe aber durch meine tapered Gabel nix passendes gefunden.
> Mittlerweile gibt es glaub ich sogar was passendes,vielleicht probier ich es mal bei Gelegenheit aus.



Wofür denn eigentlich ?

Dein Bike steht doch eh ständig im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (18. Oktober 2015)

Das steht es mit Pausen schon fast seit dem ich es besitze! Soll aber nicht heißen das es nicht gefahren wird
Und das ich viel ausprobiere sieht man glaub ich in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## LeonII (19. Oktober 2015)

Die ältere float ab 2014 hat die ne andere einbauhöhe, sprich kommt die Front höher?
Wäre sie dann zu hoch könnte man immer noch mit nem winkelsteuersatz gegen halten. Der Radstand verlängert sich, was evt auch nicht schlecht ist...
Das ist natürlich nur eine Einschätzung.


----------



## svenson69 (19. Oktober 2015)

Die 2014 hat eine Einbauhöhe von 565mm.
Mit dem Winkelsteuersatz änderst du aber nicht viel an der Höhe,das macht vielleicht 2-3mm aus,je nach Winkel.
Was mich daran stören würde,ist das der Reach auch immer kürzer wird,je höher die Front kommt.


----------



## US. (19. Oktober 2015)

m4k1 schrieb:


> hallo
> für die neue version vom rune gibts die zwei dämpferoptionen rockshox monarch+rct3 oder cc dbair cs.
> ........
> nun frag ich mich ob der monarch dem dbair um vieles unterlegen ist im rune, oder ob ich doch etwas mehr investieren soll.



Hier wäre die Frage, welchen Monarch Banshee verbaut.
In den Produktfotos für den Launch scheint Banshee OEM-Versionen zu verbauen. Diese haben eine schlanke Luftkammer wie beim Monarch RT3 verbaut.

Erste Fotos ausgelieferter Rahmen in UK zeigen aber durchgängig den Monarch RC3 (Plus Debon Air). Der Schriftzug Debon Air ist eindeutig erkennbar.

Weiß jemand näheres? Mit was haben wir in D zu rechnen?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## m4k1 (19. Oktober 2015)

ich weiß leider auch nichts näheres. wäre der debon air schon ok für den rahmen?


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

Kannst ja eh mit Spacern genau die Luftkammergrösse einstellen...


----------



## moe92 (19. Oktober 2015)

Neuer Dämpfer (RS Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air M/L, m.M.n ein gutes Stück besser als der CCDBA), Huber Buchsen und MarshGuard passend zum Wetter:


----------



## LeonII (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man keine high und lowspeed Duckstufe einstellen kann, kann er für mich persönlich nicht besser sein... 

Es sei denn man hat keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, oder man fährt nur "enduro". Dann benötigt man das natürlich nicht!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## moe92 (19. Oktober 2015)

Der CCDBA war mir in Passagen mit vielen aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen zu unsensibel/überdämpft, habe das Problem über 5 Monate nicht in den Griff bekommen. Mehr Einstellungen sind nicht unbedingt besser. Der Monarch hat sich schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt viel besser angefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger_powers (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich fuhr auch den 2016er Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair und war super zufrieden.
Von Enduro über ein wenig Freeriden bis hin zu technischen Trails sowie Touren war alles dabei.
Habe 2 Spacer in der Luftkammer verbaut gehabt. Keine Durchschläge, Butterweich und sehr sensibel (für meinen Geschmack  )

cheers
Michi


----------



## nullstein (20. Oktober 2015)

Fährt evtl jemand den Float X2 im Rune?
Muss mal wieder was fürs Bike kaufen


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2015)

Ein Kumpel hat ihn im Demo, ist sehr begeistert. Für den Preis würde ich vielleicht aber den Storia in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## flouing (23. Oktober 2015)

Servus, 
Hat jemand von euch noch 142x12 26" Ausfallenden zum Verkauf oder Tausch gegen 150x12 26" Ausfallenden?
Ich würde gern mal scaled sized ausprobieren und hab nur 142x12 Laufräder und Naben zuhause.
Danke schonmal


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja, habe ich ! Kannst du gerne haben !


----------



## Messerjocke68 (23. Oktober 2015)

[email protected]
Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug

2015er Rune Rahmen, den ich den letzten zwei Tagen mit folgenden Teilen zu Leben erweckt habe

Shimano 1x11 M8000, 32T, 11-42, Mid Cage
Shimano XT M785 Bremsen, 203mm, 180mm
BooBar Lenker
Spank Griffe
Spank Spike AL35 Evo, Hope 2 Pro Evo Naben Laufradsatz
Hans Dampf Decken
Rockshox Pike 160 Solo Air
Cane Creek DB Air CS XV
Kind Shock Lev Integra Sattelstütze
SQ Lab 611 Sattel
Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau
Cane Creek Steuersatz
Rockbros Pedale (will ich noch ändern, Empfehlungen nehme ich gerne an)
Marsh Guard und Selbstbau Butt Saver aus einem alten Cube Guard

So nun genug der Worte









Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (23. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön 

Aber Kettenstrebenschutz muss noch ran !

edit: Hast du die Decals an der Pike komplett entfernt ?


----------



## 2o83 (23. Oktober 2015)

Und die Leitung am hinteren Bremssattel ändern sprich drehen.


----------



## svenson69 (23. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich mich an meinem schwarzen Rahmen satt gesehen.Geht es vielleicht jemand der eine andere Rahmenfarbe hat genauso??
Ich habe einen schwarzen Gr.M und möchte mal was anderes.Raw,grün,orange,gelb,blau.... bin für alles offen


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2015)

@Messerjocke68 : wieso und wie Schnellspanner hinten ?


----------



## iceis (23. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Messerjocke68 : wieso und wie Schnellspanner hinten ?



Sind sicher 135er Ausfallenden mit 135x10 Schnellspanner


----------



## Messerjocke68 (24. Oktober 2015)

Zu meinem Rune,

Danke für die positive Kritik.

Ja es sind die Ausfallenden für 135x10mm Schnellspanner, da meine HR Nabe für SSP ausgelegt ist.

Bremsleitung muss ich noch kürzen, ist so aber auch in Ordnung und weit weg vom Boden.

ich habe es gerade mal gewogen: Stabile 14,8kg

Kettenschutz ist im Moment eine zweilagige Steinschlagschutzfolie.

Mit dem alten Schlauch gefällt es mir nicht wirklich gut.

Habe auch mit der Folie das Unter- und Oberrohr abgeklebt. Ab 50cm Abstand sieht man sie nicht mehr.

Bin gestern noch ne Tour im Wald über knapp 600Hm gefahren und einige Singletrails.

Geht Bergauf und Bergab noch um einiges besser wie das Fuji das ich vorher hatte.

Ich bin hoch zufrieden

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## NoStyle (24. Oktober 2015)

Messerjocke68 schrieb:


> ... Bin gestern noch ne Tour im Wald über knapp 600Hm gefahren und einige Singletrails.
> Geht Bergauf und Bergab noch um einiges besser wie das Fuji das ich vorher hatte.
> Ich bin hoch zufrieden


Genau das ist alles was zählt! 

Ich würde den Leitungsabgang an der HR-Bremse noch drehen und beim Schaltzug bin ich mir nicht sicher ob aussen verlegt doch besser ist?!? Ich hatte es auch mal so und der Zug kam der Kassette schon gefährlich nahe! 
Schnellspanner am HR sehe ich jetzt nicht problematisch. 1.) gibt es natürlich auch dafür die 135x10 Dropouts und 2.) ist der Hinterbau eh schon sehr verwindungssteif. Kann man ausserdem mit einer DT Swiss RWS Stahlachse noch zusätzlich versteifen!


----------



## Jan_1968 (24. Oktober 2015)

Den Schaltzug hatte ich ehemals außen verlegt, dann Feindkontakt gehabt, und die Hülle wurde dabei beschädigt. Nun lege ich den Zug nur noch innen lang. Damit hatte ich zumindest noch keine Probleme.


----------



## bike_schrat (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

habe jetzt auch nen 2015er Rune-Rahmen auf dem Montageständer um mit meinen 26er Laufrädern, 26er Gabel etc. und 9-fach-Schaltungsteilen nochmal nen geiles Radl aufzubauen bevors nix mer in 26 Zoll gibt.

Und bin gerade auch schon am ersten Problem: Der Shimano SLX E-Type - Umwerfer scheint nicht so richtig in den Rahmen zu passen, stößt an nem Teil vom Hinterbau an. Daher wahrscheinlich nen SRAM S3 x.9 Umwerfer die beste Lösung (ohne gleich das Geld für nen x.0 hinzulegen)?

Shimano XT oder SLX Kurbel aus 9-fach-Gruppe sollte dann aber klappen oder? Oder gibt's dabei auch was zu beachten? Bin bislang am Fully 22/36/Bashguard (also 3-fach-Kurbel) gefahren vorne, sprich ganz gemütlich den Berg hoch und dann 36er um a bisserl antreten zu können. Oder ist's beim Rune-Hinterbau gleich sinnvoller wenigstens auf 24/36 zu gehen? Sieht schon knapp aus zur Kettenstrebe hin...

Danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. Oktober 2015)

22er und Kettenführung wird wohl eng. Aber sonst sollte es eigentlich gehen.Wenn das Rad im Sag steht ist es halb so wild.
Umwerfer habe ich keine Ahnung. Habe damals den von Banshee auf der Homepage empfohlenen gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danvee (25. Oktober 2015)

Hab ne XT 3-Fach Kurbel auf 2-Fach mit 24-38, nen SRAM X9 Unwerfer (low direct mount, bottom pull) und die XT Shifter. Passt problemlos.


----------



## bike_schrat (25. Oktober 2015)

Danke Euch für Eure Anmerkungen. Dann werde ich es also mal mit 24/36 und nem SRAM-X9 Umwerfer probieren


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre 22/36 am Rune, passt ebenfalls. Allerdings ohne Kefü. Umwerfer benutze ich den SRAM GX: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Sram/GX-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-2-11-fach-Modell-2016-p43686/


----------



## Jussi (26. Oktober 2015)

Der XT Umwerfer passt auch!
22 KB passt auch, aber KeFü kannst du dann vergessen.


----------



## m4k1 (26. Oktober 2015)

noch eine frage bezüglich dämpfer: man liest sehr viel gutes über den mcleod, der soll um einiges besser funktionieren als der monarch + rct3 und günstig ist er noch dazu. bedenken hab ich nur weil er keinen ausgleichsbehälter hat.
was meint ihr, ist der dämpfer geeignet für den rahmen?


----------



## bike_schrat (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke nochmals wegen Kettenblattgröße  Sobald mein Innenlager da ist, bau ich einfach mal die bestehende XT-Kurbel so rein wie sie ist mit 22/36/Bash und lass mich überraschen. Nen leicht angebrauchtes 24er habe ich sowieso rumfliegen zum Wechseln. Wobei wenigstens nen Bionicon C.Guide (oder auch etwas mehr - irgendwo im Keller müsste noch nen gebrauchter Blackspire Stinger herumfliegen...) wäre aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung schon nicht schlecht. Aber das zeigt dann der Test.


----------



## Jan_1968 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre 22/34/Bash. Ein C.Guide wird vermutlich nicht passen. Ich habe einfach einen handelsüblichen Kfz Kühlerschlauch ca.4-5cm lang (20mm Durchmesser glaube ich) aufgeschnitten, zurechtgeschnippelt, und unten um die Schwinge gelegt (nur da, wo die Kette langläuft). Zwei Löcher im Schlauch, so dass von oben ein Kabelbinder den Schlauch hochzieht. So läuft die Kette beim 22iger darüber und schleift nicht direkt an der Schwinge (und klappert nicht, da Schlauch ja aus Gummi besteht).

Gruß Jan


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab nach 2 Jahren letzte Saison nach einem Bruch den unteren Teil meiner LG1 weggelassen.
Mit narrow/wide und Shadow+ kommt man gut ohne untere Führung aus... bei 2-fach schwer zu sagen ob es zusätzlich was braucht...


----------



## urks (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
beim geplanten Aufbau meines Runes stehe ich gerade beim Thema Kettenführung.
Fix ist, dass ich einen Taco verbauen muss, da bei meinem Einsatzzweck Steinkontakt vorprogrammiert ist.
Bisher habe ich 77designz (crash-plate + freesolo), MRP All-Mountain Guide und Blackspire Bruiser Beavertail (nur Taco) im Auge.
Wäre fein, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen mitteilen könntet:
- ist eine Kettenführung am Rune notwendig (1x11 Aufbau)?
- gibt es Probleme mit einem Alu-Taco, welcher nur mit zwei Schrauben auf der ISCG Aufnehme montiert ist? (Kunststoff Tacos sollen ja Schläge besser absorbieren)
- welche Produkte könnt ihr empfehlen?
Das Bike wird auf alpinen/technischen/abfahrtsorientierten Touren bewegt.
  
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe den Last Bash am Rad, einfach weil mir mein Kettenblatt zu schade ist. Die obere Führung habe ich bisher weder bei der XX1 Kurbel noch beim Wolftooth Kettenblatt gebraucht.
Von Hope gibts ja auch eine obere Führung, die du kombinieren könntest.


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

urks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> beim geplanten Aufbau meines Runes stehe ich gerade beim Thema Kettenführung.
> Fix ist, dass ich einen Taco verbauen muss, da bei meinem Einsatzzweck Steinkontakt vorprogrammiert ist.
> Bisher habe ich 77designz (crash-plate + freesolo), MRP All-Mountain Guide und Blackspire Bruiser Beavertail (nur Taco) im Auge.
> ...


Ich fahr oben 77designz am S3 Mount und unten den Blackspire bruiser Taco.
Bin zufrieden mit der Kombi, keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## tequesta (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich persönlich würde mir lieber das Kettenblatt ruinieren als den Rahmen/ISCG Aufnahme bei Montage eines Tacos. Banshees Garantie ist auch eingeschränkt hinsichtlich dieses Falls.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2015)

Was ja auch absurd ist (bei allen Herstellern). Da biete ich die Halterungen an, genutzt werden dürfen sie aber nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

naja, sie werden dir nicht den ganzen Rahmen ersetzen wenn ein ISCG Tab abreisst.
Mehr heisst das nicht. Also keinen Stress... sofern die ISCG-Tabs abreissen, kann man ausserdem bei den neueren Banshees einfach die Aufnahme ersetzen.
Ich fahr seit 6 Jahren Tacoguards, zwei davon sind durch Gewalteinwirkung zerbrochen, aber mit den ISCG-Tabs hatte ich noch nie Probleme...


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich auch nicht, aber so meine Regelung ist schon Käse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (27. Oktober 2015)

Das Kettenblatt gehört auf alle Fälle geschützt. Wäre ja nicht gerade die Sparvariante, nach jeder zehnten Ausfahrt ein neues Kettenblatt kaufen zu müssen...
Meine Sorge ist nur, ob die crash-plate von 77designz (welche mir ja optisch am Besten gefallen würde) nicht durch die fehlende Absorptionsfähigkeit und die Belastung von nur zwei Montagepunkten recht leicht einen Schaden an der ISCG Aufnahme verursacht.


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

urks schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt gehört auf alle Fälle geschützt. Wäre ja nicht gerade die Sparvariante, nach jeder zehnten Ausfahrt ein neues Kettenblatt kaufen zu müssen...
> Meine Sorge ist nur, ob die crash-plate von 77designz (welche mir ja optisch am Besten gefallen würde) nicht durch die fehlende Absorptionsfähigkeit und die Belastung von nur zwei Montagepunkten recht leicht einen Schaden an der ISCG Aufnahme verursacht.


Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch, ausserdem geht der Schutz nicht sonderlich weit nach vorne. Der Bruiser Taco ist imho ein viel besserer Schutz.


----------



## US. (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte eine Zeitlang diese Lösung beim XX1-Antrieb:
Wolftooth-Kettenblatt mit Bashring.
Hat schon einige Einschläge wegstecken müssen.


----------



## Mocki91 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hey,
Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der Dämpfer, vielleicht hat da ja jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich hab mir das Rune 2015 in XL bestellt. as wurde ja angeboten mit dem X-Fusion, Fox Float X CTD und dem Cane CReek Double Barrell. Ich hab mich für den Fox entschieden.
Dann hat sich allerdings herausgestellt, dass das 2015er Modell in XL nicht mehr lieferbar war, sodass ich nun stattdessen das 2016er Modell bekomme (Bald ist es endlich so weit  ). Soweit ist alles super.
Das neue Modell wird allerdings nicht mehr mit dem FOX angeboten, sondern mit dem Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 und dem Cane Creek.
Gibt es dafür irgendwelche sachlichen Gründe? Insbesondere interessiert mich ein Vergleich des FOX zum Monarch, weil das neue Modell mit dem Monarch nun günstiger ist, als ich mit dem Fox bezahle.
Angenommen, eine Änderung vom FOX hin zum Monarch wäre bei meinem Händler noch möglich, würde sich das hinsichtlich der finanziellen Ersparnis lohnen? Dürften wohl so um die 50 - 100 € sein.
Alle Testberichte zu den beiden Dämpfern, die ich im Internet finde sind recht positiv, einen direkten Vergleich habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Das Bike wird hauptsächlich auf hiesigen und alpinen Trails und bei jeder Gelegenheit auch im Bike Park eingesetzt werden.
Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

Der Monarch hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass man um 12€ ein komplettes Luftkammerservice mit allen Dichtungen selber machen kann...
Und das deppensicher.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2015)

Cane Creek ! Wenn der Fox keine Option ist.


----------



## biker123456 (27. Oktober 2015)

also zum Thema Kettenführung / Taco: ich habe eine Kombination aus 77Designz FreeSolo (s3) und Last Taco (dieser ist vorne höher gezogen als der von 77Designz). Der 77 Designz Taco ist für mich auch etwas zu klein vom Radius her .. er "ragt" nur geringfügig über das Kettenblatt und könnte größer ausfallen.

http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/LAST-HERB-160-SL-Testbike
(da habe ich den Bash bestellt und mir dann noch mal eine FreeSolo S3 extra gekauft  )


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Oktober 2015)

Gibts hier jemand, der den X-Fusion Vector HLR im Rune fährt? Vielleicht sogar mit Vergleich zum CCDB?
Gruß Sam


----------



## svenson69 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ist vielleicht jemand an einen Bos Kirk passend fürs Rune intressiert?
Ich würde nämlich gern mal einen Fox X2 ausprobieren


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ja. Aber deiner ist mir zu teuer, soviel bekomm ich für meinen CCDB nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (28. Oktober 2015)

Der Bos ist ja auch etwas teurer!
Ich musste auch drauflegen als ich ihn gegen den ursprünglichen CC Air CS austauschte
Was ich von der Funktion her auch keineswegs bereute
Jetzt möchte ich mal ein markenreines Fahrwerk,passend zu meiner Fox.
Mich kotzt zwar jetzt schon wieder die zweifache Zugstufe an,aber die Verlockung zum X2 ist im Moment enorm


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2015)

Der würde mich schon reizen !


----------



## Jussi (28. Oktober 2015)

Mich auch, Sammelbestellung ;-)


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Oktober 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Der Bos ist ja auch etwas teurer!
> Ich musste auch drauflegen als ich ihn gegen den ursprünglichen CC Air CS austauschte
> Was ich von der Funktion her auch keineswegs bereute
> Jetzt möchte ich mal ein markenreines Fahrwerk,passend zu meiner Fox.
> Mich kotzt zwar jetzt schon wieder die zweifache Zugstufe an,aber die Verlockung zum X2 ist im Moment enorm


Passt schon. Ich bin nur eigentlich so zufrieden mit dem CCDB, dass ich nicht bereit bin, draufzulegen nur um zu testen... 
Zumal ich aufgrund von Schulterproblemen die nächste Zeit eh nicht fahren kann 
Aber der X-Fusion würde mich irgendwie auch reizen...


----------



## svenson69 (28. Oktober 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Passt schon. Ich bin nur eigentlich so zufrieden mit dem CCDB, dass ich nicht bereit bin, draufzulegen nur um zu testen...
> Zumal ich aufgrund von Schulterproblemen die nächste Zeit eh nicht fahren kann
> Aber der X-Fusion würde mich irgendwie auch reizen...


Es reizt immer das was man gerade nicht hat 
Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Oktober 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Es reizt immer das was man gerade nicht hat
> Dann mal gute Besserung.


Vorallem wenn man nicht fahren kann... Dann muss man ja wenigstens basteln 

Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2015)

@svenson69 
Wann wirst Du den Dämpfer denn haben und ggf. mal ein kurzes Statement geben können.
Ich kann zwar nicht nachvollziehen warum hier so viele mit dem CC nicht klar kommen, aber der Fox würde mich allein wegen dem "Haben wollen" interessieren.


----------



## svenson69 (29. Oktober 2015)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> @svenson69
> Wann wirst Du den Dämpfer denn haben und ggf. mal ein kurzes Statement geben können.
> Ich kann zwar nicht nachvollziehen warum hier so viele mit dem CC nicht klar kommen, aber der Fox würde mich allein wegen dem "Haben wollen" interessieren.


Das dürfte noch etwas dauern
Zuerst müsste mal der Bos weg.Aber ich denk,der Fox wird mein Weihnachtsgeschenk
Bis dahin wird ihn bestimmt jemand vorher fahren um berichten zu können.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. Oktober 2015)

Schau wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (29. Oktober 2015)

Rahmen wird jetzt die Tage hoffentlich bald kommen (weiß wer wann die Rahmen 2016er in DE eintrudeln?) und ich weiß immer noch nicht welchen Lenker, da ich leider noch nie drauf gesessen bin wird's noch schwerer  irgendwie hat's mir ja der RCC750 von Reverse angetan...20mm Rise..aber vl etwas zu schmal. 

Fahrt ihr eher mit viel Spacern und Rise oder doch flach, weils besser zum Rad passt? (Ich weiß ich weiß, sehr individuell...)


----------



## 2o83 (29. Oktober 2015)

Mir wurde gesagt das Mitte November Rahmen ankommen sollen. Warte da auch drauf.


----------



## MalcolmX (29. Oktober 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Rahmen wird jetzt die Tage hoffentlich bald kommen (weiß wer wann die Rahmen 2016er in DE eintrudeln?) und ich weiß immer noch nicht welchen Lenker, da ich leider noch nie drauf gesessen bin wird's noch schwerer  irgendwie hat's mir ja der RCC750 von Reverse angetan...20mm Rise..aber vl etwas zu schmal.
> 
> Fahrt ihr eher mit viel Spacern und Rise oder doch flach, weils besser zum Rad passt? (Ich weiß ich weiß, sehr individuell...)


15mm Spacer, 32mm Riser.
Ich mag es nicht allzuflach. Bin aber mit 190 nicht ganz klein...
Rahmen sollten so knapp vor Mitte November also in etwa 1,5 Wochen eintrudeln...


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2015)

25mm Spacer, Easton Havoc 20mm Rise.


----------



## bike_schrat (29. Oktober 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich fahre 22/34/Bash. Ein C.Guide wird vermutlich nicht passen. Ich habe einfach einen handelsüblichen Kfz Kühlerschlauch ca.4-5cm lang (20mm Durchmesser glaube ich) aufgeschnitten, zurechtgeschnippelt, und unten um die Schwinge gelegt (nur da, wo die Kette langläuft). Zwei Löcher im Schlauch, so dass von oben ein Kabelbinder den Schlauch hochzieht. So läuft die Kette beim 22iger darüber und schleift nicht direkt an der Schwinge (und klappert nicht, da Schlauch ja aus Gummi besteht).
> 
> Gruß Jan



@Jan_1968 Habe jetzt alles montiert und ist in der Tat relativ eng... hast Du zufälligerweise ein Foto von der Konstruktion? Vielleicht baue ich mir auch sowas. Dürfte auch dabei helfen, dass die Kettenstrebe nicht gleich wie Kraut und Rüben aussieht weil die Kette daran arbeitet... Danke.


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
auf dem Foto ist jetzt nichts Spektakuläres zu sehen. Die Kette hängt durch, weil ich gerade die Kurbel abgebaut hatte zwecks Einbau GX Umwerfer. Vom Umwerfer musste ich was abflexen, weil der sonst am Bash nicht vorbeigeht, und die Befestigungsschraube zum Zug sitzt an einer blöden Stelle, da ist immer der Rahmen im Weg, wenn man sie festziehen will.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (31. Oktober 2015)

Danke, Jan  Hatte es mir spontan noch ein wenig anders vorgestellt, aber ist alles klar. Danke für das Foto


----------



## flouing (31. Oktober 2015)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Danke, Jan  Hatte es mir spontan noch ein wenig anders vorgestellt, aber ist alles klar. Danke für das Foto


Servus ich hab meine Kettenstrebe mit SUGRU abgeklebt ist für mich die beste Lösung ;-)
Ich werde morgen mal Bilder nachreichen
Gruß Flo


----------



## MalcolmX (2. November 2015)

Und, wer von euch wartet noch ungeduldig auf sein 2016er?

Kommende Woche sollte es ja soweit sein und die Rahmen sind erstmal beim Importeur...


----------



## biker123456 (2. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Kommende Woche sollte es ja soweit sein und die Rahmen sind erstmal beim Importeur...


... würde ja dieses Jahr fix gehen!  ich habe meines letztes Jahr erst zum 24.12. bekommen


----------



## MalcolmX (2. November 2015)

Mal sehen... Ich hab meinen alten am 31.10.2012 gehabt


----------



## bubi_00 (2. November 2015)

Teile liegen schon alle hier, Reverb noch umbauen und losgehts  laut Info vom Händler sollen sie erste oder zweite Novemberwoche aufschlagen..


----------



## MalcolmX (3. November 2015)

ja, wobei die erste wäre ja schon 

Ich muss mich nur noch für Pedale entscheiden - die vom alten Rune passen farblich nicht 
Und die Decals für den Monarch  + sind noch nicht da...

Alles keine Dinge die einen wirklich vom fahren abhalten können


----------



## bubi_00 (3. November 2015)

das hält nicht ab  Ich hab noch sorgen mit dem Lenker..kA welchen Rise ich da nehmen soll...(aber siehe paar Einträge vorher). Ohne fährt es sich aber schlecht.


----------



## san_andreas (3. November 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn ?  Welche Rahmengröße ?


----------



## bubi_00 (3. November 2015)

1.85 und L hab lange Arme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. November 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> das hält nicht ab  Ich hab noch sorgen mit dem Lenker..kA welchen Rise ich da nehmen soll...(aber siehe paar Einträge vorher). Ohne fährt es sich aber schlecht.


Nimm hald mal einen den du schon daheim hast (sofern du einen daheim hast).
Oder von Freunden einen ausborgen... wird ja jemand einen vernünftigen Lenker über haben...


----------



## victor_8298 (4. November 2015)

Weiß einer von euch ob die Tune steckachse mit shimano e Thru System am Rune passt ?


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2015)

Hinten paßt die RS Maxle, hab ich drin


----------



## everywhere.local (5. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hinten paßt die RS Maxle, hab ich drin


du hast WAS hinten drin?


----------



## victor_8298 (5. November 2015)

Ist die wie shimano e thru ?


----------



## svenson69 (5. November 2015)

Da meine 36er gerade in meinem Summum steckt,habe ich mal die Boxxer und ein Angleset mit -1° vorübergehend ins Rune gebaut


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2015)

Sattel fürs Rune:


----------



## MalcolmX (5. November 2015)

victor_8298 schrieb:


> Ist die wie shimano e thru ?


nein.
Syntace 12x1mm
Shimano 12x1.5mm
MAxle 12x1.75mm

Dur brauchst also eine Maxle oder eine Achse mit anderen passenden Längen und Gewinden.

Hab auch mit der Maxle gute Erfahrungen!


----------



## US. (6. November 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hier wäre die Frage, welchen Monarch Banshee verbaut.
> In den Produktfotos für den Launch scheint Banshee OEM-Versionen zu verbauen. Diese haben eine schlanke Luftkammer wie beim Monarch RT3 verbaut.
> Erste Fotos ausgelieferter Rahmen in UK zeigen aber durchgängig den Monarch RC3 (Plus Debon Air). Der Schriftzug Debon Air ist eindeutig erkennbar.
> Weiß jemand näheres? Mit was haben wir in D zu rechnen?



Ein weiterer Hinweis zum verbauen Dämpfer. Quelle Pinkbike.
Es handelt sich um das 2016er Modell des Rune, ausgeliefert in US.
Also scheint wohl so zu sein, daß das Bike mit dem ganz normalen Debon Air ausgeliefert wird.
Find ich gut, denn den kann man sich wenigstens in alle Richtungen tunen





Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2015)

Bißchen gesteahlted und neuer Sattel


----------



## bubi_00 (9. November 2015)

die Rahmen verspäten sich wohl etwas...dauert wohl noch 2-3 Wochen, schade...aber Vorfreude ist ja angeblich die schönste Freude


----------



## Mr.Radical (9. November 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> die Rahmen verspäten sich wohl etwas...dauert wohl noch 2-3 Wochen, schade...aber Vorfreude ist ja angeblich die schönste Freude


Neeeee? Direkt von Bernhard die Info? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bubi_00 (9. November 2015)

Kenn jetzt keinen Bernhard, Info kam vom Händler. Aber scheinbar gabs Probleme mit dem Schiff/Container


----------



## Mr.Radical (9. November 2015)

Bernhard = everyday26 = Vertrieb 

Auf jeden Fall totaler Mist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MalcolmX (10. November 2015)

wir haben gerade den geilsten Herbst ever in Graubünden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooib (10. November 2015)

@MalcolmX Wenn du aus der Schweiz kommst und dort nicht nur Ferien machst, hast du Glück  Die Rahmen sollten Heute in der Schweiz angekommen sein


----------



## US. (10. November 2015)

Wieso is das schiff schneller in der schweiz als in deutschland?


----------



## bubi_00 (10. November 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Wieso is das schiff schneller in der schweiz als in deutschland?


Faszinierend....


----------



## BrotherMo (10. November 2015)

Luftschiff?


----------



## MalcolmX (10. November 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> @MalcolmX Wenn du aus der Schweiz kommst und dort nicht nur Ferien machst, hast du Glück  Die Rahmen sollten Heute in der Schweiz angekommen sein


Da hab ich eher Pech, mein "Dealer" des Vertrauens ist in der schönen Steiermark daheim... Ich wohne zwar hier aber mein Zeug krieg ich noch von "daheim"


----------



## Jussi (11. November 2015)

Da meine Fox ne neue Gabelbrücke bekommt war ich heute mal mit dem "Ersatz"- Rune unterwegs!!













26", Größe M, ca. 15,3kg
Das Rad meiner Freundin!

Fazit:

- Mega wendig
- super verspielt
- tieferes Tretlager ( 7 Pins am Pedal weniger)  das muß ich noch erklären 

Macht richtig Laune! Aber auf langen Touren ist mir persönlich mein Rune in L lieber!


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2015)

Wer einen schönen Vorbau sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/686063-race-face-atlas-35-vorbau-lange-35mm


----------



## bubi_00 (11. November 2015)

@Jussi : sehr fesch! (aber auch ein sattes Gewicht)


----------



## Jussi (11. November 2015)

Ja das stimmt da ist noch Platz nach unten. Kurbel, 2-Fach, Schläuche, Sattel, Bashring und eine schwere Gabel und Dämpfer.
Aber sie wollte auch kein Vermögen ausgeben so kam dran was dran war und noch in der Kiste lag!
Vielleicht kommt da noch was, können auch 15,xx sein keine Ahnung.

Geht aber saugut


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. November 2015)

Wie ist den die Uphill-Performance mit Coil Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (13. November 2015)

Ziemlich gleich wie mit Air... ausser, dass manche Air Dämpfer hald noch ein Lockout haben - braucht man aber beim Rune imho nicht so dringend...

Hatte an meinem alten Rune mal einen RC4, das ging wunderbar bergauf...


----------



## ooib (14. November 2015)

Die Lieferung ist also definitiv in der Schweiz angekommen, ich habe meinen Rahmn schon  Dürfte also nicht mehr zu lange gehen bis Deutschland und Östereich beliefert wird 

Allerding konnte ich den Rahmen nur mit dem My16 Debon Air bekommen, da er keine CCDBs mehr hatte. Übrigens ist eine kleine Positivkammer verbaut beim Debon Air  Den Dämpfer verkaufe ich aber da er nicht zu meiner 36er passt. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Auf den CCDB warten der in einem Monat ca. kommt oder einen Float X2 / Float X MY16 kaufen? Ich brauche eure Hilfe  Die Fox sind halt teuer und den CCDB bekomme ich günstig zum Rahmen...

Grüss und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## bubi_00 (14. November 2015)

Fotooos  (auch wenns ausschaut wie das alte  )
25ter solls in Deutschland soweit sein..noch so lang


----------



## urks (16. November 2015)

interessant wäre auch, was der 2016er Rahmen auf die Waage bringt...
Er soll je "etwas" leichter geworden sein, aber genaue Zahlen konnte ich nirgends finden


----------



## MalcolmX (16. November 2015)

würd mal von <100gr ausgehen... soweit ich weiss, ist nur die Dämpferaufnahme leicht angepasst bauteilmässig...


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. November 2015)

Die Dämpferaufnahme ist ein bisserl anders und die ISCG Aufnahme. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich da gewichtsmäßig viel tut.


----------



## MalcolmX (16. November 2015)

Real wahrscheinlich garnix, weil die Rahmen ja auch grösser sind als bisher...


----------



## svenson69 (17. November 2015)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update, Fox Float X2 




Fahren konnte ich ihn leider noch nicht.Am Wochenende weiß ich mehr


----------



## MalcolmX (17. November 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Fotooos  (auch wenns ausschaut wie das alte  )
> 25ter solls in Deutschland soweit sein..noch so lang


Mein Händler stellt sich vorsichtshalber tot 
Ist der 25te eine ofizielle Aussage, oder "educated guess"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (17. November 2015)

Hoffentlich meldet sich everyday26 mal zu Wort. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## urks (17. November 2015)

und ich hab schon geglaubt, dass ICH aufgeregt bin 

Die Aussage mit dem 25. stammt von Komking:

_Hi,
wir haben heute die Nachricht erhalten, dass die Banshee 2016 Rahmen mit zwei Wochen verspätung eintreffen werden.
Termin ist gesetzt zum 25.11.2015._
_Grund für die Verspätung ist_, _dass das Containerschiff einen Motorschaden hatte und somit verspätet gestartet ist.
Sobald die Ware bei uns eintrifft, geben wir dir rechtzeitig bescheid._
_Gruss Sven_


----------



## bubi_00 (17. November 2015)

genau diese Info hab ich auch


----------



## Nayis (17. November 2015)

Wie sind eigentlich die Decals am Rune angebracht? Ich denke mal unter einer Schicht Lack oder? Kann man die rückstandslos entfernen oder ist überkleben der einzige Weg?


----------



## victor_8298 (17. November 2015)

Bei den lackierten und Raw also mit Klarlack sind sie überlackiert und können nur überklebt werden bei eloxal schwarz sind sie rückstandslos ablösbar.


----------



## MalcolmX (17. November 2015)

Hm wie löst man die?
Heissluftföhn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (17. November 2015)

Das war mal so.
Schon seit einiger Zeit sind die schwarzen Rahmen komplett ohne Decals.
Die Aufschrift ergibt sich nur durch matte / glänzende Oberflächen des Alus.


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2015)

Genau, das löst sich gar nix.


----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

Das sind Thermotransferns... also im weitesten Sinn schon Decals... aber ich glaube mit Hausmitteln unlösbar...


----------



## Nayis (18. November 2015)

Also ist ein kompletter Raw Rahmen nur möglich indem man den Klarlack samt Decals entfernt und anschließend wieder mit neuem Klarlack versiegelt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

Ein raw Rahmen kann raw bleiben, Klarlack unnötig.


----------



## Nayis (18. November 2015)

Achso das wusste ich nicht. Dachte immer wenn kein Klarlack drüber ist das der Rahmen von der Witterung angegriffen wird.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

Hier ist der Thread dazu, da kannst du dich einlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-raw-bikes.557270/page-102


----------



## Nayis (18. November 2015)

Danke für den Thread, da werde ich mich mal einlesen.

Ich hab aber noch eine Größenfrage zum Rune:
Ich bin mit ca. 1,65m nicht gerade der Größte, laut Banshee wäre der "S" Rahmen für mich geeignet. Ich fahre im Moment ein Trek Scratch in M mit einem Reach von 402mm was mir doch ein wenig zu kurz ist. Ich hatte auch mal ein SX Trail in der Größe "S" allerdings lag da der Reach bei 412mm womit ich aber super klar kam.
Nun ist die Frage für mich ob ich eher zum Rune "M" Rahmen mit 417mm Reach tendieren soll oder doch einen "S" Rahmen mit 393mm Reach zu holen.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

Es hängt auch ein wenig von der Legierung ab... nicht jede Alulegierung reagiert gleich.

Wir hatten im Freundeskreis Rahmen, die Jahrelang schön blieben und welche, die ziemlich schnell fleckig angelaufen waren...

Zu den Rune Grössen: die 216er haben 402 bzw. 427mm Reach in S bzw. M...

Wie lang sind deine Haxen?


----------



## Floh (18. November 2015)

Ich bau mein V2 im Winter auf 650B um. Hab schon ne Fox Float 36 180 mm, warte zur Zeit auf meine China-Carbonfelgen 35 mm Breite und bau mir dann zum ersten Mal Laufräder selbst. Zusätzlich kommt noch ne Zee statt der XT, die war mir doch nicht bissig genug.
Suche momentan noch die Ausfallenden 650B (ohne FlipChips, Achse usw). Ich will eigentlich keinen kompletten Kit kaufen für 90 Euro.
Außerdem suche ich noch Inspiration für Reifen, die man mit Milch gut fahren kann und die nicht zu schwer sind (max. 800 Gramm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

das V2 mit 650B und 180mm Gabel?

Das wird ein bisschen hoch, nicht?


----------



## Floh (18. November 2015)

Weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich ausprobieren. Traveln auf 170 oder 160 kann man ja mit einfachen Spacern. Gab die Gabel recht günstig für Fox-Verhältnisse.
Ich bin mit 1,90 fast ein bisschen groß für die L Version, und eine etwas höhere Front täte mir eigentlich gefallen. Unterm Lenker ein 20mm Spacer weg und der Lenker ist wieder so wie vorher.

Ich meine @svenson69 hat das auch so gefahren?


----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

Weiss nicht wie sein Fazit war... mir wäre das Tretlager zu hoch... aber Versuch macht klug...


----------



## Mr.Radical (18. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Mein Händler stellt sich vorsichtshalber tot
> Ist der 25te eine ofizielle Aussage, oder "educated guess"?


Dein Händler ist ja auch die ganze Zeit am Bike laut Facebook. 

Motorschaden beim Schiff...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## svenson69 (18. November 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht, muss ich ausprobieren. Traveln auf 170 oder 160 kann man ja mit einfachen Spacern. Gab die Gabel recht günstig für Fox-Verhältnisse.
> Ich bin mit 1,90 fast ein bisschen groß für die L Version, und eine etwas höhere Front täte mir eigentlich gefallen. Unterm Lenker ein 20mm Spacer weg und der Lenker ist wieder so wie vorher.
> 
> Ich meine @svenson69 hat das auch so gefahren?


Ich fahre zwar eine 180er,aber alles mit 26 Zoll
Und so hoch baut die Fox ja auch nicht,bei einer 180/26er 556mm Einbauhöhe.
Pike hat bei 160mm 545mm und eine Lyrik 555mm bei 170mm


----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

Fox 36 in 650B und dann noch 650B Laufräder ist hald nochmal einiges höher...


----------



## Floh (18. November 2015)

@svenson69: Ich habe mich gewundert, die Fox neben meine Lyrik gehalten (26" 170 mm) und die bauten gleich lang.
Naja wie gesagt ich könnte 20mm runtertraveln für knapp 10 Euro. Damit ist dann der Höhenzuwachs vom Reifen-Radius an sich kompensiert.


----------



## flouing (18. November 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich bau mein V2 im Winter auf 650B um. Hab schon ne Fox Float 36 180 mm, warte zur Zeit auf meine China-Carbonfelgen 35 mm Breite und bau mir dann zum ersten Mal Laufräder selbst. Zusätzlich kommt noch ne Zee statt der XT, die war mir doch nicht bissig genug.
> Suche momentan noch die Ausfallenden 650B (ohne FlipChips, Achse usw). Ich will eigentlich keinen kompletten Kit kaufen für 90 Euro.
> Außerdem suche ich noch Inspiration für Reifen, die man mit Milch gut fahren kann und die nicht zu schwer sind (max. 800 Gramm).


Ich hätte 650b 12x142 ausfaller für dich für 55 € inklusive
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## grey (18. November 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> ch habe mich gewundert, die Fox neben meine Lyrik gehalten (26" 170 mm) und die bauten gleich lang.



Wenn du eine Fox 650b 180er mit einer (klarerweise 26") 170er Lyrik vergleichst, kann das nicht sein, es sei denn 14mm Differenz sind für dich noch "gleich lang".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> @svenson69: Ich habe mich gewundert, die Fox neben meine Lyrik gehalten (26" 170 mm) und die bauten gleich lang.
> Naja wie gesagt ich könnte 20mm runtertraveln für knapp 10 Euro. Damit ist dann der Höhenzuwachs vom Reifen-Radius an sich kompensiert.


Dafür der Lenkwinkel dann 1° steiler...


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

Reifen: Specialized Butcher / Purgatory, gehen auch gut tubeless.


----------



## Floh (18. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Dafür der Lenkwinkel dann 1° steiler...


Dafür gibt's Anglesets. Denke ich eh schon länger drüber nach.


----------



## Nayis (18. November 2015)

Nochmal wegen der Größe, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 80cm.
Was meint ihr was da besser passt, "S" oder "M"? Oder sollte man sich nicht nur auf den Reach verlassen? 
Wenn ich einen kurzen 30iger Vorbau mit einem "M" Rahmen kombiniere dürfte sich von der gesamten Sitzposition gar nicht soviel verändern. Fahre im Moment am Scratch einen 50iger.


----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

43cm Sitzrohrlänge dürfte relativ lang werden für dich, wegen Teleskopstütze.
Normal würde ich ja sagen, du bis der klassische Small Käufer...


----------



## MK_79 (18. November 2015)

@Nayis - ich bin 1,69 groß, habe Schrittlänge 85 cm und fahre ein 2014 Rune in M.
Mir passt das gut so. Ab und an habe ich das Gefühl, dass es etwas lang wäre, aber wenn es bergab geht passt es 100%. 
Lange Touren bis 80 Km gehen auch gut. 

Das 2015 ist etwas länger und das könnte das quentchen zu viel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nayis (19. November 2015)

Mhh... Ich seh schon, die theoretische Rahmengrößenfindung ist immer schwierig 

Fährt jemand in der Nähe von 67165 ein Rune in "M" und würde mich mal probestizen lassen?
Grad ne PN schreiben, danke.


----------



## MalcolmX (19. November 2015)

willst du jetzt ein 15er oder ein 16er?
die sind eben unterschiedlich lang... demnach wäre ja der 2016er Small ganz gut dran an dem was du willst...


----------



## Nayis (19. November 2015)

Ich bin erstmal auf der Suche nach nem 15er da die Preise sehr verlockend sind


----------



## grey (19. November 2015)

Nayis schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Moment ein Trek Scratch in M mit einem Reach von 402mm was mir doch ein wenig zu kurz ist. Ich hatte auch mal ein SX Trail in der Größe "S" allerdings lag da der Reach bei 412mm womit ich aber super klar kam.



Für mich gibt es da seit der Aussage eigentlich keine Unklarheiten bzgl. der Rahmengröße, wenn dir (die aktuellen) 402 Reach eigentlich zu kurz sind, ist ein S Rune mit 393 kaum gerade richtig.
-> M.

Wenn die Schrittlänge mit 80cm stimmt hast du bei 43er Seattube auch keine Probleme mit einer Teleskopstütze, eine 150er geht sich da nämlich locker aus. (mit 2-3 cm spiel)

In dem Fall wird das 2015er vielleicht sogar das passendere sein, 2016 ist das S rune dann so lang wie dein aktuelles Scratch und damit ja eigentlich immernoch zu kurz. M wird dann noch ein stück länger..


----------



## Django1985 (22. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zum Dämpfer für mein Rune. Momentan fahre ich einen DB Air Cs. Bin mit diesemDämpfer aber nicht glücklich. Er ist famtastisch auf den Trails. Wurzelteppiche, Steinfelder ... alles kein Problem. Da ist er wirklich auch so sensibel wie noch kein anderer Dämpfer den ich gefahren bin. Allerdings springe ich auch sehr gerne und hier fehlt mir total der Popp. Ich habe schon verschieden Sag Einstellungen ausprobiert und nun auch noch einen Spacer verbaut. Ergebnis war zwar besser aber immer noch nicht gut. Ich bin zwischenzeitlich mal meinen Vivid Air im rune gefahren und muss sagen das er zwar bei weitem nicht so sensibel ist auf dem Trail, aber ich beim Springen ein viel besseres Gefühl habe.
Jetzt meine Frage  glaubt ihr ich kann das aus dem CCdb noch rauskitzeln? Oder sollte ich mich nach einem anderen Dämpfer umschauen? Es wird ja gerade viel über den X2 gesprochen der wäre halt noch sehr teuer. Wie steht es denn mit dem Fox X. Die gibt es mittlerweile erschwinglich im Bikemarkt.mittlerweile bin ich auch von Coil nicht mehr so abgeneigt. Mit Titanfeder machen die kaum noch einen Gewichtsznterschied. Bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge und freu mich auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## grey (22. November 2015)

Vermutlich einfach mehr spacer..


----------



## MalcolmX (22. November 2015)

Zugstufe kann man auch noch bisschen spielen...


----------



## Pornspirit (22. November 2015)

Lass mal schauen wie viel Druck im piggyback sind, bei mir waren 7bar drin, jetzt 15. Außerdem wie schon erwähnt, mehr spacer.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. November 2015)

Beim CCDBAir kann man doch den Druck im AGB nicht einstellen?

Ich hatte in meinem auch mehr Spacer drinnen...


----------



## Django1985 (22. November 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten! Dann werde ich nochmal ein Spacer rein machen! Piggy müsste voll sein! Der Dämpfer konnte frisch vom Service!
Was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach eine Alternative für den Ccdb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (22. November 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten! Dann werde ich nochmal ein Spacer rein machen! Piggy müsste voll sein! Der Dämpfer konnte frisch vom Service!
> Was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach eine Alternative für den Ccdb


Ich bin vom CCDB auf einen Bos Kirk gewechselt.Was ich auch keineswegs bereut habe.Für mich war der Kirk einfach besser auf meine Bedürfnisse abzustimmen
Nun habe ich einen Fox X2 verbaut,aber den konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.


----------



## Django1985 (22. November 2015)

wie stehts mit dem float x?


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2015)

Ich find ihn gut, wenn man die CTD Stufen auch nutzt. Für's Bikepark-Ballern gibt's sicher was geeigneteres, da würde ich mir einen Coil dazu holen.


----------



## Django1985 (22. November 2015)

Das hört sich für mich nach einem guten Plan an! Danke!


----------



## Pornspirit (22. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Beim CCDBAir kann man doch den Druck im AGB nicht einstellen?



Man(n) nicht, außer man hat eine stickstoffflasche mit passenden adapter Zuhause ;-) 
Lemonshox kanns


----------



## Jussi (22. November 2015)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem DB.
Welche Luftkammer hast du?


----------



## Django1985 (23. November 2015)

Xv


----------



## Jussi (23. November 2015)

Dachte ich mir.
Versuche erstmal eine normale Air-Can, würd ich vorschlagen.
Luftkammer hatte ich vollgestopft mit Spacer, trotzdem immer Durchschläge und zu viel Federwegsausnutzung.
Fahre jetzt die normal Air-Can mit zwei XL Spacern, viel mehr popp und keine Durchschläge mehr.


----------



## xeitto (23. November 2015)

So fahr ich auch im Prime, funktioniert wunderbar! Meiner Meinung nach brauchen die Banshees die kleine Luftkammer... keine Ahnung warum da die Große verbaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (23. November 2015)

vielen dank für eure Vorschläge!!!


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Laut meinem Händler ist übrigens die erste Lieferung am Eintrudeln  Vielleicht wird es ja noch was diese Woche


----------



## US. (23. November 2015)

ist die Lieferung denn schon beim Vertrieb?
Ich hab die Aussage, daß es am 25. so weit sein soll. Deckt sich ja mit den Aussagen hier.
Das kann man aber erst verifizieren, wenn die Teile physisch beim Vertrieb sind.
Davor kann noch viel passieren - lehrt die Erfahrung


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Ich hatte die Meldung so interpretiert, dass die Rahmen schon beim Vertrieb sind, hab aber nochmal nachgefragt...


----------



## Mr.Radical (23. November 2015)

Halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden Max 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Glaub er hat doch auch nicht so wirklich den Plan was genau läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (23. November 2015)

Ach der wird schon kommen


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Das schon... Aber langsam hab ich echt genug gewartet... Vorher 1 Monat verletzt, jetzt der Liefertermin schon über fällig... Die Ungeduld ist ein Hund...


----------



## bubi_00 (25. November 2015)

Schnell hier in den Raum geworfen, weiß wer ob vom Renthal Fatbar Carbon die Decals irgendwie abgehen...gefällt mir jetzt am besten von der Form und gibts in passendem Rise (bzw sogar mit viel Auswahl) leider ist er halt pothässlich, wenns Rad komplett schwarz ist.


----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2015)

Fährt hier jemand ne 150er Reverb in einem M Rahmen? Kann er dann bitte mal ein Bild einstellen oder die Sattelhöhe ausmessen, bei ganz eingesteckter Sattelstütze? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mit der Rahmengröße M hinkomme...


----------



## MalcolmX (25. November 2015)

Dass du die so nicht kaufen kannst, ist dir klar?
Die 150er Reverb gibt es nur in 31.6mm...

Abgesehen davon passt ins L sogar die 20mm Movelock komplett rein (und die ist echt saulang!).
M und die 150mm Reverb geht also zu 99%, ohne das konkret ausprobiert zu haben...


----------



## LarsLipp (25. November 2015)

Super und danke, dann muss ich im Zweifel bei ner oldscool Sattelstütze bleiben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nayis (25. November 2015)

Fährt jemand das Rune mit einem 30iger KB, ist das noch drin bei der tiefgezogenen Kettenstrebe oder ist 32 das minimum?


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2015)

Hier.....30er KB, paßt 1a.


----------



## MalcolmX (25. November 2015)

32er ist schon knapp genug... aber wenn du die Strebe schützt, geht es auch mit dem 26er noch halbwegs... im SAG sitz die Strebe ja höher...
Allerdings funktioniert der Hinterbau mit dem 32er echt perfekt, imho ist das für die Kinematik die ideale Grösse...


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2015)

Nayis schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das Rune mit einem 30iger KB, ist das noch drin bei der tiefgezogenen Kettenstrebe oder ist 32 das minimum?


Ich fahre ein 28er problemlos und der Third Eye fährt ein 26er problemlos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nayis (25. November 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## MalcolmX (25. November 2015)

Falls sich noch jemand wegen den 2016ern fragt: die Rahmen sind beim Vertrieb gelandet, gehen bis Ende der Woche an die Händler raus, und somit dann bis Mitte/Ende nächster Woche dann an die Endkunden 
Ich freu mich


----------



## Montanez (25. November 2015)

Da muss es doch Fotos geben ?!?


----------



## Jan_1968 (25. November 2015)

@LarsLipp #3821
es gab mal eine Rock Shox Reverb 150 mit 30,9mm Einbaumaß, die wurde aber von RS vom Markt genommen wg. Stabilitätsproblemen.
- alternativ haben schon Leute die Außenhülse der aktuellen Reverb von 31,6mm auf 30,9mm herunterdrehen lassen.
- alternativ haben Leute (gem. deren Angaben -einfach- die 30,9mm Außenhülse einer kürzeren Reverb an die 150iger Reverb gebaut)
- z.B. als Alternative gibt es die KS Lev Integra mit 150mm Verstellbereich und 30,9mm Originaleinbaumaß.
...nur mal so als Infos.

Inwieweit die Umbauten empfehlenswert oder dauerhaft haltbar sind - weiß ich nicht!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Symion (25. November 2015)

Giant hat nun auch eine 30.9er Stütze mit 150mm am Start. Simpel aber clever aufgebaut, Anlenkung von außen und intern durch einfachen Umbau möglich (4 Schrauben). Günstig. Bombenfeste Klemmung am Sattel. Bilder im Album.


----------



## MalcolmX (25. November 2015)

Wo kriegt man das Teil?


----------



## Seppl- (25. November 2015)

Symion schrieb:


> Giant hat nun auch eine 30.9er Stütze mit 150mm am Start. Simpel aber clever aufgebaut, Anlenkung von außen und intern durch einfachen Umbau möglich (4 Schrauben). Günstig. Bombenfeste Klemmung am Sattel. Bilder im Album.



Habe bisher auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## urks (25. November 2015)

Race Face bietet seit heuer auch eine 150er Sattelstütze mit 30,9 mm Durchmesser an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08...eg-den-markt-der-versenkbaren-sattelstuetzen/

Wo und ab wann es diese zu kaufen gibt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## Symion (25. November 2015)

Kann man bei jedem Giant Händler bestellen ~220€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (25. November 2015)

Danke für den Tip... wird eventuell was für mein Last Fastforward


----------



## US. (25. November 2015)

150mm-Stütze mit 30,9mm:
http://www.9point8.ca/index.php/products/sesatposts/product/69-fall-line-dropper-post
zu beziehen über Shocker-Distribution
Es soll auch eine 175er-Variante kommen.


----------



## MalcolmX (25. November 2015)

Hab ich auch am Radar.
Am Rune fahre ich ja die Vecnum Movelock 200mm - aber ob da jemals noch welche nachkommen?

Die hält jedenfalls bisher ganz gut


----------



## Nayis (25. November 2015)

Warum kommt da eigentlich keine Vecnum mehr nach? Weiß man das?


----------



## US. (25. November 2015)

Produzent ist wohl abgesprungen; so die Aussagen derer die angefragt hatten.
Ich würde da eher nicht mehr damit rechnen. Die Situation besteht bereits seit über einem Jahr.

Technisch macht die Moveloc aber einen prima Eindruck und funktioniert auch top.
Nicht ganz zeitgemäß ist allerdings, daß keine Stealth-Variante vorgesehen ist (bzw. war).

Ich plage mich ja auch schon ewig mit meiner alten Reverb rum. Die Alternativen haben aber auch ihre Schattenseiten.
Am vielversprechendsten erscheint mir derzeit die 9point8 oder deren Lizenzbauten von Race Face und Easton.
Allerdings zu gepfefferten Preisen und auch nur mit 150mm.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MalcolmX (25. November 2015)

Für mich ist die lange Version der 9Point8 das, worauf ich derzeit noch warte fürs Hardtail.
Solange versenke ich hald noch händisch die Thomson 

Teuer ist sie, aber die Reviews sind ziemlich vielversprechend 

Die Movelock war auch nicht gerade umsonst, und ist ja auch nicht gänzlich perfekt... eben wegen stealth Routing (verschmerzbar) aber sie kriegt auch Spiel (da kann man Tesafilm unter die Führungsschienen legen oder so) und sie rastet ab und zu nicht ein in der obersten Stellung...wenn man hudelt und das Timing mit Drücken schlecht ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2015)

Reverb immer einschicken, ist das einfachste.


----------



## bubi_00 (26. November 2015)

gute Nachrichten: shipped


----------



## Mr.Radical (26. November 2015)

Yay endlich!


----------



## pro-wheels (26. November 2015)

Die neuen Banshee Rune 2016 Rahmen sind eingetroffen, dass Gun Metal ist sehr Geil geworden


----------



## bubi_00 (26. November 2015)

schaut so jetzt wesentlich besser aus als auf den sonstigen Bildern...aber ich denke schwarz war trotzdem besser


----------



## svenson69 (26. November 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> ...aber ich denke schwarz war trotzdem besser



Ich habe einen Schwarzen und hätte gern einen mit Farbe


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schwarzen und hätte gern einen mit Farbe



Hier kannst du was machen:

http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/frame-decals/products/banshee-rune-2013-style-decal-kit


Oder lass ihn einfach pulvern.


----------



## bubi_00 (26. November 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schwarzen und hätte gern einen mit Farbe



Gewohnheit  Ich machs immer abwechselnd, komme von einem knallroten Tyee


----------



## MalcolmX (26. November 2015)

Leider geil


----------



## svenson69 (26. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier kannst du was machen:
> 
> http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/frame-decals/products/banshee-rune-2013-style-decal-kit
> 
> ...



Ich mag keine Decals Hab nur auf der Gabel welche.
Um ihn zu pulvern,sieht er noch viel zu gut aus.Da müsste er erst noch ein paar Kratzer mehr abbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (26. November 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Die neuen Banshee Rune 2016 Rahmen sind eingetroffen, dass Gun Metal ist sehr Geil geworden


Wie ist das mit der Lackung und den Decals? Sind die Decals unter klarem Lack, wie sonst auch? Oder ist es diesmal anders?
Ich persönlich kann die streckenweise Motzerei über die neuen Farben kaum nachvollziehen. Die matt-metallischen Lackfarben finde ich alle ziemlich gelungen. Ok, über Decal-Farben kann man diskutieren ...


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Lackung und den Decals? Sind die Decals unter klarem Lack, wie sonst auch? Oder ist es diesmal anders?
> Ich persönlich kann die streckenweise Motzerei über die neuen Farben kaum nachvollziehen. Die matt-metallischen Lackfarben finde ich alle ziemlich gelungen. Ok, über Decal-Farben kann man diskutieren ...




Stimm ich zu, ok rot muss man mögen, aber die anderen sind schon recht hübsch anzusehen


----------



## pro-wheels (26. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Lackung und den Decals? Sind die Decals unter klarem Lack, wie sonst auch? Oder ist es diesmal anders?
> Ich persönlich kann die streckenweise Motzerei über die neuen Farben kaum nachvollziehen. Die matt-metallischen Lackfarben finde ich alle ziemlich gelungen. Ok, über Decal-Farben kann man diskutieren ...


Werde ich morgen checken, bin mir aber fast sicher das es diesmal überm Klarlack ist. Wenn wir morgen Zeit finden, werden wir Bilder der diversen Farben machen und hochladen.


----------



## NoStyle (26. November 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Werde ich morgen checken, bin mir aber fast sicher das es diesmal überm Klarlack ist. Wenn wir morgen Zeit finden, werden wir Bilder der diversen Farben machen und hochladen.


Das wäre ja suuuuper - danke!


----------



## pro-wheels (27. November 2015)

HI,
also ich sage es ist kein Klarlack drüber, ist wie beim schwarzen Elox...mit dem Fingernagel merkt man die Aufkleber was beim Klarlack nicht der Fall sein sollte.
Das Orange ist nochmals kräftiger als 2015 -> die Farbe ist einfach nicht wiederzugeben auf Bildern.


----------



## NoStyle (27. November 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> HI,
> also ich sage es ist kein Klarlack drüber, ist wie beim schwarzen Elox...mit dem Fingernagel merkt man die Aufkleber was beim Klarlack nicht der Fall sein sollte.
> Das Orange ist nochmals kräftiger als 2015 -> die Farbe ist einfach nicht wiederzugeben auf Bildern.


Herzlichen Dank! 
Also, wenn dem wirklich so wäre (kein Klarlack über den Decals), wäre das eine prima Sache!!! Die 2016er Lackungen finde ich persönlich echt richtig gut, da sie in den metallischen Varianten aussehen wie eloxiert. Die Decals könnte man sich dann in beliebiger Farbe neu anfertigen lassen ...


----------



## mfux (27. November 2015)

Jetzt müsste man nur noch nen Schraubenzieher nehmen und mal ordentlich den Lack bearbeiten...  
Die Lackqualität würd mich trotzdem interessieren. Wie war die denn bei den früheren Modelljahren? 
Oder gleich: @KHUJAND, übernehmen sie!?


----------



## svenson69 (27. November 2015)

Das war jetzt die erste Ausfahrt mit und die Wetterverhältnisse waren nicht die besten.Konnte ihn auch nur für 4 Abfahrten getestet.
Habe ihn auch mal nur grob eingestellt.Aber ich muss sagen,er verrichtet schon sehr gut seinen Dienst.War überrascht das die Angaben von Fox schonmal gut gepasst haben.
Passt jetzt wunderbar zur Gabel.Je schneller umso besser funktioniert das Teil.
Ich denk,wenn ich den richtig eingestellt habe bereitet er mir viel Freude
Richtiges Feedback kann ich erst nach ein paar Ausfahrten mehr im trockenen geben.
Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## osbow (28. November 2015)

Kann das zu dem X2 bestätigen. Auch die Einstellungen anhand der PSI-Tabelle funktionieren bei mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (28. November 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank!
> Also, wenn dem wirklich so wäre (kein Klarlack über den Decals), wäre das eine prima Sache!!! Die 2016er Lackungen finde ich persönlich echt richtig gut, da sie in den metallischen Varianten aussehen wie eloxiert. Die Decals könnte man sich dann in beliebiger Farbe neu anfertigen lassen ...


Wir sind gerade dabei, die Grafiken von Banshee im Vector format zu bekommen.
Falls das ganze klappen sollte und wir die Erlaubniss bekommen , werden wir die Decals in diversen Farben zum Kauf anbieten.


----------



## bubi_00 (28. November 2015)

Rahmen ist da  perfektes WE für den Aufbau!  danke @pro-wheels


----------



## Jan_1968 (28. November 2015)

@mfux 
...über die Lackqualität der Vorjahre schweigt man besser. Zumindest an meinem 2014er ist sie wirklich grottenschlecht, bleicht schnell aus, zerkratzt schnell und der Lack platzt schnell ab. Die Qualität ist bei jedem Baumarkt Rad besser... Das muss mal gesagt werden. Ich bin gespannt, ob das aktuell immer noch so ist. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## BrotherMo (28. November 2015)

Welche Farbe war das?

Das gelbe vom Kumpel (2013/2014????) ist ordentlich.... Zumindest deutlich besser als bei der Transe vom dritten Mann.


----------



## NoStyle (28. November 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade dabei, die Grafiken von Banshee im Vector format zu bekommen.
> Falls das ganze klappen sollte und wir die Erlaubniss bekommen , werden wir die Decals in diversen Farben zum Kauf anbieten.


Fände ich prima! 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte Banshee eh die Rahmen "nur" lacken und ein mehrfarbiges Decal-Set mitliefern, sodass man selbst das Farbschema wählen kann. Dafür würde ich auch gerne einen kleinen Aufpreis bezahlen ...



Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @mfux
> ...über die Lackqualität der Vorjahre schweigt man besser. Zumindest an meinem 2014er ist sie wirklich grottenschlecht, bleicht schnell aus, zerkratzt schnell und der Lack platzt schnell ab. Die Qualität ist bei jedem Baumarkt Rad besser... Das muss mal gesagt werden. Ich bin gespannt, ob das aktuell immer noch so ist.
> Gruß Jan


Ich denke da gibt es wohl Unterschiede in der Lack-Qualität. Mein altes schwarz/weiss Wildcard hatte ein Nasslack-Finish, welches erstaunlich kratzfest war. Dazu gab es kleine Farbflaschen zum Rahmenset, sodass man selbst ausflecken konnte. Über die Pulver-Coatings kann ich nichts sagen, aber das Black-Anodized ist qualitativ sehr hochwertig und extrem kratzbeständig ...


----------



## sluette (28. November 2015)

Ich glaube das Rune ist mein erstes lackiertes Bike seit min 10 Jahren. 
Bin die Flinte jetzt knapp 800km gefahren und finde die Qualität eigentlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (28. November 2015)

Hab Lust auf was neues und suche gerade nen Ersatz für mein Tyee. Das Rune und das Spartan haben es mir angetan. Vorteil beim Rune wäre, dass ich noch meinen 26er LRS weiterfahren könnte.

Gibt es hier überhaupt noch jemanden der ein 2015er / 2016er Rune mit 26" fährt? 

Spricht irgendwas dagegen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hab Lust auf was neues und suche gerade nen Ersatz für mein Tyee. Das Rune und das Spartan haben es mir angetan. Vorteil beim Rune wäre, dass ich noch meinen 26er LRS weiterfahren könnte.
> 
> Gibt es hier überhaupt noch jemanden der ein 2015er / 2016er Rune mit 26" fährt?
> 
> Spricht irgendwas dagegen?



Genau deswegen habe ich zum Rune gegriffen. Und funktioniert auch mit 26" problemlos


----------



## Caese (28. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hab Lust auf was neues und suche gerade nen Ersatz für mein Tyee. Das Rune und das Spartan haben es mir angetan. Vorteil beim Rune wäre, dass ich noch meinen 26er LRS weiterfahren könnte.
> 
> Gibt es hier überhaupt noch jemanden der ein 2015er / 2016er Rune mit 26" fährt?
> 
> Spricht irgendwas dagegen?


Ja! Dagegen spricht, dass man die Banshees nicht "als Ersatz" für ein Tyee fährt, oder als Ersatz für sonst irgendwas. Das geht nämlich in die Hose, weil das Banshee schneller dein altes Rad vergessen lässt als man glauben mag. Und das ist völlig unabhängig davon, ob du 26" oder 27,5" fährst. Überlegs dir besser zweimal


----------



## kRoNiC (28. November 2015)

Na ist doch umso besser wenn es mich schnell in seinen Bann zieht


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> H
> Gibt es hier überhaupt noch jemanden der ein 2015er / 2016er Rune mit 26" fährt?
> 
> Spricht irgendwas dagegen?


Hier!
Nein!


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Hab Lust auf was neues und suche gerade nen Ersatz für mein Tyee. Das Rune und das Spartan haben es mir angetan. Vorteil beim Rune wäre, dass ich noch meinen 26er LRS weiterfahren könnte.
> 
> Gibt es hier überhaupt noch jemanden der ein 2015er / 2016er Rune mit 26" fährt?
> 
> Spricht irgendwas dagegen?




[/QUOTE]ich werde es weiterhin mit 26 fahren bis es keine Ersatzteile mehr dafür gibt


----------



## LarsLipp (29. November 2015)

Wohnt eigentlich jemand in der Nähe von Bensheim (64625) der mich mal probe sitzen lässt? Alternativ am Mittwoch auch in der Augsburger Region...


----------



## kRoNiC (29. November 2015)

Bensheim kannst du doch bei Mountainlove vorbei fahren. Is ja nicht so weit weg


----------



## Jussi (29. November 2015)

Das 16er Rune hat doch ein tieferes Tretlager bekommen. Würde nicht so pauschal sagen dass, das 16er Rune problemlos mit 26" gut fahrbar ist. Zumindest in der tiefsten Stellung ist das Tretlager beim 15er schon sehr tief!


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. November 2015)

@Jussi
Ja, das ist schon richtig. Ich werde das 2016er in der hohen Stellung mit Winkelsteuersatz fahren. Ist dann für mich immer noch eher tief, aber ist denke ich OK.

Bin gespannt auf mein rosarunes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (29. November 2015)

Ist dachte ich doch der sinn der Verstellmöglichkeit, 26" Tretlager hoch, 27,5" Tretlager runter.
Hab in irgend einem Nachbarforum mal gelesen, dass das Rune (bis 2015) sogar besser mit 26" geht. 
Bin es bisher selbst nur mit 26" gefahren, und wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte.


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. November 2015)

Habe ja auch das 2015er und nur kurz auf Low gefahren. Es war mir so auch bissl zu tief und beim Hinterradversetzen hatte ich damit auch mehr Probleme. Ist aber bestimmt eh alles von der eigenen Vorliebe abhänig. Selbst die Gabel hab ich von 170 auf 160 gedrosselt, weil ich auch im Park so besser zurecht komme


----------



## MalcolmX (29. November 2015)

Ich war beim 15er, low setting und 26" sehr happy mit der Tretlagerhöhe.
Das 16er werde ich wohl in neutral mit 26" fahren...ist eh flacher geworden im LW... Eventuell fahr ich sogar mal in der high Stellung


----------



## Jussi (29. November 2015)

Ich fahre meins in 27,5" und low.
Im Vergleich dazu bin ich ein Rune mit 26" in low gefahren, man merkt den Unterschied deutlich. Ich hatte allerdings mehrere Aufsetzter mit den Pedalen. Für mich wäre es zu tief.
Denke das 16er mit 26" muß fast schon auf high gefahren werden, wie ist auf high der LW?


----------



## MalcolmX (29. November 2015)

65° mit 160mm Mattoc in 650B...


----------



## pro-wheels (29. November 2015)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Rahmen ist da  perfektes WE für den Aufbau!  danke @pro-wheels


Büdde, Bilder nicht vergessen
Viel Spass damit


----------



## pro-wheels (29. November 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Wohnt eigentlich jemand in der Nähe von Bensheim (64625) der mich mal probe sitzen lässt? Alternativ am Mittwoch auch in der Augsburger Region...


Hi
wir sind in der nähe von Bruchsal, ca 70km von Bensheim.
Rune in Large ist momentan aufgebaut, medium folgt.
Wir haben aber diverse Kunden aus Heidelberg die wir fragen könnten.
Bitte PM


----------



## Nayis (29. November 2015)

Könnte man nicht, wenn einem das Tretlager mit 26" zu tief ist, die 27,5" Ausfallenden montieren? Dann würde das Rad doch wieder höher kommen trotz 26" oder?


----------



## bubi_00 (29. November 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Büdde, Bilder nicht vergessen
> Viel Spass damit


gerne  Freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt...dann gibts auch ordentliche Bilder, Lenker wird noch getauscht gegen einen Millenium Carbon Stealth und LRS kommt auch neu wenn er den endlich ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (29. November 2015)

Nayis schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht, wenn einem das Tretlager mit 26" zu tief ist, die 27,5" Ausfallenden montieren? Dann würde das Rad doch wieder höher kommen trotz 26" oder?


Nein, eher sogar einmal tiefer. Hauptsächlich sind die 650B Ausfaller länger.


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. November 2015)

hier war das Rune mal bissl in Tschechien unterwegs


----------



## Floh (30. November 2015)

Was haltet ihr von der Kombination Schwalbe Rock Razor PaceStar hinten und Hans Dampf PaceStar vorne fürs Rune bei 650B?
Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem nicht allzu schweren Reifen für normale Bedingungen (bei Nässe fahr ich eh nicht so gerne), der auch für eine Feierabend-Tour mit Hochstrampeln taugt.

Ich dachte ein leicht rollender Reifen hinten und was Griffigeres vorne wäre eine gute Kombi, trifft das ganz gut?
Die werden zur Zeit bei bike discount relativ günstig rausgehauen.
Specialized Butcher ist mir z.B. zu weich, nach dem was man so auf mtbr.com und Pinkbike an Fahrberichten lesen kann.


----------



## MalcolmX (30. November 2015)

Der Hans Dampf ist aber nicht wirklich griffig.
Pace Star sowieso eher eine recht harte Mischung...

Würde einen Maxxis DHR2 vorne und einen Minion SS hinten nehmen...


----------



## Floh (30. November 2015)

Den DHR vorne? Ist dafür nicht der DHF?


----------



## MalcolmX (30. November 2015)

DHR2 vorne.
Ca. gleicher Seitenhalt wie der DHF, etwas besserer Bremsgrip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (30. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Der Hans Dampf ist aber nicht wirklich griffig.
> Pace Star sowieso eher eine recht harte Mischung...
> 
> Würde einen Maxxis DHR2 vorne und einen Minion SS hinten nehmen...


Wäre auch meine Empfehlung


----------



## MalcolmX (30. November 2015)

Jetzt muss die Schleuder nur noch eintreffen 

Über Österreich geht es scheinbar einen Moment länger...


----------



## bubi_00 (30. November 2015)

Mir ist heute beim neuen Rahmen aufgefallen das sich Aircan und AGB vom DBAir leicht berühren beim einfedern...schlecht  Lässt sich die Aircan frei drehen wenn der DB offen ist? Dann ist es ja schnell korrigiert, will ich jetzt aber nicht extra machen wenns nichts bringt (Vivid fürs Demo war damals ja nicht frei drehbar)

Edit: hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen und bin nochmal in den Keller! Hab jetzt den Schaft um 180° gedreht so dass das Ventil wegzeigt funktioniert klarerweise...

Lass das aber trotzdem so stehen als Warnung bevor es bei einem noch enger zugeht und es knallt


----------



## grey (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab in meinen ersten ccdb xv cs auch kleine kratzer gemacht deshalb, obwohl nur sanft mit der hand eingefedert.
Der abgestufte Teil beim Ventil geht auch gut als gemeine optische täuschung durch. 

Also ja, die Aircan kann man frei drehen, drucklos am besten..


----------



## Kadauz (1. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Kombination Schwalbe Rock Razor PaceStar hinten und Hans Dampf PaceStar vorne fürs Rune bei 650B?
> Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem nicht allzu schweren Reifen für normale Bedingungen (bei Nässe fahr ich eh nicht so gerne), der auch für eine Feierabend-Tour mit Hochstrampeln taugt.
> 
> Ich dachte ein leicht rollender Reifen hinten und was Griffigeres vorne wäre eine gute Kombi, trifft das ganz gut?
> ...


Wenn Schwalbe, dann Hans Dampf hinten und Magic Mary vorne.


----------



## Floh (1. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Schwalbe ... ich bin auch nicht so überzeugt davon. Aber bei knapp 25 Euro pro Mantel würd ich's mal probieren.


----------



## el Lingo (1. Dezember 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Kombination Schwalbe Rock Razor PaceStar hinten und Hans Dampf PaceStar vorne fürs Rune bei 650B?
> Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem nicht allzu schweren Reifen für normale Bedingungen (bei Nässe fahr ich eh nicht so gerne), der auch für eine Feierabend-Tour mit Hochstrampeln taugt.
> 
> Ich dachte ein leicht rollender Reifen hinten und was Griffigeres vorne wäre eine gute Kombi, trifft das ganz gut?
> ...



Ich bin die Kombination dieses Jahr auf meinen Rune auch in 650b gefahren, sogar bis weit in den Herbst hinein. Und ich hatte immer genug Grip. Egal, ob im Sommer in Leogang oder Riva, im Herbst bei Regen in Winterberg oder auf anderen Trails. Nur jetzt für den Winter ist hinten auch ein Hans Dampf aufgebaut. Kannst Du ohne Bedenken so montieren.


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Dezember 2015)

Wo bleiben die Fotos?  Mittlerweile müssten ja einige ihre Rahmen erhalten haben... bei mir dauert es noch 1-2 Tage...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Fotos?  Mittlerweile müssten ja einige ihre Rahmen erhalten haben... bei mir dauert es noch 1-2 Tage...



Steht daheim im Wohnzimmer, noch in der Schachtel. War gestern erst so spät daheim, da wollte ich mir den Moment nicht verderben, weil ich recht k.o war. 
Heute hab ich dafür:
2 Bier aus dem Bier-Adventkalender und den Rahmen, jucheee!


----------



## Mr.Radical (2. Dezember 2015)

Schon losgeschickt von der Bikeinsel? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2015)

ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen die Farbe zu bestimmen - nur wie?  Vielleicht krieg ich auf die Schnelle einen RAL Farbfächer her... 
und ich werd euch auch sagen, ob die Pickerl runter gehen oder nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Schon losgeschickt von der Bikeinsel?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ja, gestern...


----------



## kRoNiC (2. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr die Rahmen alle mit dem Monarch bestellt oder gleich mit update auf CC?


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Dezember 2015)

Den CC hatte ich am alten Rune und im Darkside.
Luftkammerservice ist deutlich zeitaufwändiger, daher hab ich diesmal den Monarch+ bestellt...
Da bei mir für den Park das Darkside da ist, reicht mir am Rune die Leistungsfähigkeit vom Monarch+, den besseren Lockout hat der auch für lange Touren...


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich bin bis dato das Rune mit Fox CTD, Monarch+ und Kage gefahren und will jetzt den CC haben. Der DB Inline geht im Spitfire so gut (mMn besser als das Rune mit dem Serien Monarch, den ich drin hatte), dass ich das auch im Rune möchte, welches ich ja auch für den Bikepark verwende. Kurz hab ich ja überlegt, ob ich ein Stahlfederbein rein gebe, aber naja, das hab ich dann irgendwie wieder verworfen.


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich unzufrieden mit dem Monarch+ bin, hol ich mir entweder ein Dämpfertuning oder einen BOS Kirk... will mein Rune etwas leichter halten als mein "altes" war...


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Wenn ich unzufrieden mit dem Monarch+ bin, hol ich mir entweder ein Dämpfertuning oder einen BOS Kirk... will mein Rune etwas leichter halten als mein "altes" war...



Was mit dem Vivid?


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Was mit dem Vivid?


wenn dann fürs Darkside  aber das kriegt erstmal noch ein Dichtungskit in der Luftkammer...


----------



## NoStyle (2. Dezember 2015)

Etwas zur Info bezüglich der MY 2016er Farben/Decals von Keith:

_"All *decals are under clearcoat* on MY16 frames except for the stealth frames which had no decals.
(for stealth frames we polish the frame, apply a rubberised decal, sand blast tem, remove the rubberised decal then anodize them)"
_
Decals sind also weiterhin unter Lack ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

So nach einem halben Jahr Abstinenz, kam heute mein Rune an  nur zusammengesteckt und kurz ne Runde gedreht, der Bobbes sagt es passt. Optisch wird noch bisschen was verändert, sowie n paar teile die noch gewechselt werden.

Cheers


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Dezember 2015)

Gabel passt echt dazu... die Laufräder find ich nicht so geil dazu...
Die Kette ist unterhalb der Kettenführung... flashige Decals...

Ist das ein 2016er? Das Orange schaut KOMPLETT anders aus als auf der Homepage


----------



## BrotherMo (2. Dezember 2015)

Seppl- schrieb:


> So nach einem halben Jahr Abstinenz, kam heute mein Rune an  nur zusammengesteckt und kurz ne Runde gedreht, der Bobbes sagt es passt. Optisch wird noch bisschen was verändert, sowie n paar teile die noch gewechselt werden.
> 
> Cheers


Krass!


----------



## bartos0815 (2. Dezember 2015)

schönes gerät, bis auf die reifen und sattelstütze....


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> schönes gerät, bis auf die reifen und sattelstütze....


Kommt alles noch 

Auf die Reifen steh ich  gab aber noch schwarze, mal sehen.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Gabel passt echt dazu... die Laufräder find ich nicht so geil dazu...
> Die Kette ist unterhalb der Kettenführung... flashige Decals...
> 
> Ist das ein 2016er? Das Orange schaut KOMPLETT anders aus als auf der Homepage


Ist ein 14er custom Lack. 

Danke mit der Kette hab ich gesehen. War wie gesagt nur schnell zusammengesteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Dezember 2015)

Welche Kefü ist das in Verbindung mit 2-fach ?

Ansonsten eher gewöhnungsbedürftige Farbkombis dabei, aber das wird noch


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Dezember 2015)

Überdenk nochmal die Führung der Kette in der Kettenführung.
Das ist gerade sinnfrei.
Zur Optik sag ich besser nix.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Überdenk nochmal die Führung der Kette in der Kettenführung.
> Das ist gerade sinnfrei.
> Zur Optik sag ich besser nix.


Ja sag nix, wenn mer nix zu sagen hat, weist schon ;-)

Kette is schon drüber ;-)


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Welche Kefü ist das in Verbindung mit 2-fach ?
> 
> Ansonsten eher gewöhnungsbedürftige Farbkombis dabei, aber das wird noch


Mrp Kettenführung unten für zwei Fach.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Farbe ist echt schwer zu beschreiben. Eh sehr ähnlich dem 2015er Rune am Ende (da waren ja nicht alle gleich, soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe). Ich würde es als neon rot mit Hang zu Rosa beschreiben. Orange finde ich es eigtl nicht. Es hat etwas von so einem Baustellenspray. Am ehesten noch die dritte Farbe von oben in diesem Bild.







Oder das ganz rechts...





Aber noch, wie man bei uns sagt "gacher". Leuchtender, intensiver, mehr neon. Fast fluoriszierend. Total schwer zu beschreiben. Das matte Finish ist mMn richtig geil! Die Decals sind auch schön und passen super dazu. Das schaut live viel besser aus als auf den Bildern. Darum gibt es von mir auch keine. 
Die Decals sind übrigens umrandet, was sehr gut ausschaut. Toller Kontrast. Schaut auch besser aus als auf den Fotos. Alles in allem bin ich sehr(!) positiv überrascht worden.


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Dezember 2015)

Bunt und Farbe finde ich schon ganz gut. Ich hatte auch mal den Drang etwas mehr Farbe am Rune zu tragen. Bissl kirmesbude geht.
Aber orange mit blau, dazu tanwalls und gelbe Speichen, das wirkt etwas billig.
Aber Hey, Mut zur Lücke.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Bunt und Farbe finde ich schon ganz gut. Ich hatte auch mal den Drang etwas mehr Farbe am Rune zu tragen. Bissl kirmesbude geht.
> Aber orange mit blau, dazu tanwalls und gelbe Speichen, das wirkt etwas billig.
> Aber Hey, Mut zur Lücke.



Wie gesagt, das wird alles noch ;-)


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Dezember 2015)

Fährt jemand ne 150er Reverb am Rune in Größe L? 
Wie verhält es sich mit der Einstecktiefe bei 85-86cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## nollak (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke die Reverb fährt keiner, da es die nicht in 30,9 gibt mit 150mm.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2015)

Kann man da nicht die 31,6er umbauen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (3. Dezember 2015)

Von mir aus auch die LEV Integra mit 150mm ... Geht mir ja nur darum ob es überhaupt passt mit der Sitzrohrlänge und der Schrittlänge 

@san_andreas ... Ja, lässt sich mit einer anderen Hülle umbauen


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Dezember 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch die LEV Integra mit 150mm ... Geht mir ja nur darum ob es überhaupt passt mit der Sitzrohrlänge und der Schrittlänge


Wird jedenfalls knapp.
Kommt auch auf Pedalhöhe und Sattel an, Schuhe,... glaub aber es geht sich knapp aus...


----------



## bubi_00 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahr sie, bei glaub 90cm Schrittlänge (siehe Foto vorher) Ich kanns dir heute oder morgen mal versuchen auszumessen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (3. Dezember 2015)

Fährt das Rune V2 eigentlich jemand mit *27,5" vorne *und* 26" hinten* oder hat es schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## flouing (3. Dezember 2015)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Fährt das Rune V2 eigentlich jemand mit *27,5" vorne *und* 26" hinten* oder hat es schon mal ausprobiert?


Servus,
ja ich und es bleibt so  für mich fühlt es sich besser an, 10mm kürzere kettenstrebe, tieferes Tretlager und auf 64° flacherer Lenkwinkel in der tiefen Einstellung.
Ich hab auf meinen haustrails und im bikepark vergleichfahrten gemacht und hat mir mehr das Gefühl im bike zum stehen vermittelt.
Wendiger ist es auch.
Jetzt kommen noch neue nextie carbon Felgen rein in scaled size.
Kommen am 11.12 bin schon gespannt.
Hier ein Bild mit meinem Versuchs Laufrad aus dem bike meiner Freundin.


----------



## bubi_00 (3. Dezember 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ne 150er Reverb am Rune in Größe L?
> Wie verhält es sich mit der Einstecktiefe bei 85-86cm Schrittlänge?


Wie gesagt ich hab die 150er Reverb drinnen:
Ich habe bei 88-89cm Schrittlänge, 7cm Auszug.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ginge es sich bei einer Körpergröße von 180cm (Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht) gerade nicht aus mit der 150er. Ich musste etwa 1,5 bis 2cm vom Sitzrohr abschneiden.


----------



## pro-wheels (4. Dezember 2015)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ne 150er Reverb am Rune in Größe L?
> Wie verhält es sich mit der Einstecktiefe bei 85-86cm Schrittlänge?


Es gibt keine Reverb in 30.9 mit 150mm


----------



## MalcolmX (4. Dezember 2015)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Reverb in 30.9 mit 150mm


das hatten wir schon weiter oben.
Man kann die Hülse austauschen und sich selber eine "basteln"...

allerdings hat es einen Grund, warum die 30.9er Reverb mit 150mm abgeschafft wurde - die war sehr anfällig auf eine ungleichmässige bzw. zu starke Klemmung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (4. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, aber wenn man nicht am oberen Limit der Stütze fährt bleibt sie unauffällig soweit bekannt.


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt mit 1x10 Umbau, Gewicht liegt bei 14.7kg. 
Sattelstütze ist ne X-Fusion Hilo Strate mit 150mm Hub. Funktioniert super, auch bei den Temperaturen derzeit.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade den orangen 2016er in Large gewogen.

Ohne alles (nur Rahmen mit Dämpferschrauben)
3160g

Mit Ausfallenden und Achse
3465g

Mit CCDB Air (boah, der ist schwer)
4050

Iscg Aufnahme: 25g

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nayis (6. Dezember 2015)

Hab heute meinen neuen Rahmen abgeholt 





Aufbau dauert aber noch ein paar Tage da ich auf einige Teile warten muss 
Werde ihn auch noch wiegen.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Dezember 2015)

Das ist aber kein Rune 
Schöne Farbe...


----------



## svenson69 (6. Dezember 2015)

Nayis schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen neuen Rahmen abgeholt
> Anhang anzeigen 442272
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt doch ein Spitfire? 
Sieht aber schonmal vielversprechend aus
Hat die Gabel 180mm Federweg? Willst die so lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (6. Dezember 2015)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Fährt das Rune V2 eigentlich jemand mit *27,5" vorne *und* 26" hinten* oder hat es schon mal ausprobiert?


Hast du ernsthaft deinen Rahmen immer noch nicht aufgebaut?


----------



## Nayis (6. Dezember 2015)

@svenson69 
Ja es wurde nach langem hin und her doch ein Spitfire  Dadurch das ich eben nur ein Rad haben will ist mir das Rune in manchen Situationen doch zu viel des guten  Da die Geo zum Glück sehr ähnlich ist denke ich das man es auch mit dem Spitfire gut krachen lassen kann. 
Die Gabel hat im Moment noch 180mm wird aber auf 160mm getravelt, dazu habe ich sogar schon alles hier liegen.
Außerdem muss der monströse Gabelschaft kürzer werden... den sieht man aber auf dem Bild zum Glück net


----------



## Nayis (6. Dezember 2015)

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an @pro-wheels für das schnelle und problemlose organisieren des Rahmens 
Klare Empfehlung meinerseits für den Laden


----------



## Mr.Radical (6. Dezember 2015)

Durfte das gelbe Spitfire gestern auch bewundern. Sieht live sehr schick aus! Woher hast du die super Decals für die Gabel? 

@all
Welchen XT 2x11 Umwerfer brauche ich für das Rune MY2016? Die Infos auf der Hersteller Page helfen mir bei der Entscheidung leider gar nicht. Bike-Components bietet ja z.B. überhaupt 10 verschiedene Versionen an...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-M8020-FD-M8025-2-11-fach-Modell-2016-p43942/


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Dezember 2015)

Es sollte der da sein

E-Type / Top-Swing /XDown-Pull: I-FDM8025ED6X

Du kannst von mir einen haben, schenk ich dir.... 2fach oder 3 fach, habe ich beide und werde sie wohl nie mehr brauchen.  Wobei ich die Schrauben nimma habe (brauche ich für meine KeFü). Das könnte lästig sein, wenn du flott aufbauen möchtest. Sind aber eh normale M5(?) mit senkkopf.


----------



## Nayis (6. Dezember 2015)

@Mr.Radical 
Die Decals habe ich hier bestellt: http://www.slikgraphics.com/
Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Arbeit von denen. Die Folie sieht sehr wertig aus und ist zudem viel dicker als ich es erwartet hätte. Wird bestimmt lange halten


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. Dezember 2015)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich auch einen Shimano Umwerfer (2-fach) am Rune (2015er) fahren kann ?

Wäre ja super, habe derzeit einen von SRAM dran, aber komme mit dem Schalthebel überhaupt nicht klar ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Dezember 2015)

Shimano Schalthebel und SRAM Umwerfer sollte aber ansich kein Problem sein.


----------



## Seppl- (7. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich auch einen Shimano Umwerfer (2-fach) am Rune (2015er) fahren kann ?
> 
> Wäre ja super, habe derzeit einen von SRAM dran, aber komme mit dem Schalthebel überhaupt nicht klar ...



Aus welchem Grund kommst mit dem Hebel nicht klar ? 

Ich persönlich schalte mit sram Hebeln am liebsten


----------



## Erroll (7. Dezember 2015)

Shimano Trigger (am Umwerfer!) und Sram Umwerfer ist kein Problem und kompatibel. Nur am Schaltwerk ist die Übersetzung eine andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (7. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Shimano Schalthebel und SRAM Umwerfer sollte aber ansich kein Problem sein.





Erroll schrieb:


> Shimano Trigger (am Umwerfer!) und Sram Umwerfer ist kein Problem und kompatibel. Nur am Schaltwerk ist die Übersetzung eine andere.



Hört sich gut an, werde ich dann mal testen sobald meine Hand wieder fit ist  



Seppl- schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund kommst mit dem Hebel nicht klar ?
> 
> Ich persönlich schalte mit sram Hebeln am liebsten



Mich stört es, dass man beide Hebel nur mit dem Daumen bedienen kann, und dass der kleinere Hebel fürs runterschalten nur in eine Richtung geht. Außerdem liegen mir die beiden Hebel zu weit auseinander, sodass ich (egal wie ich den Hebel positioniere) immer nur einen bequem erreichen kann. Glaube ab der XO oder so kann man die Hebel ja noch extra einstellen, die waren mir persönlich aber zu teuer (habe momentan den GX).


----------



## Seppl- (7. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, werde ich dann mal testen sobald meine Hand wieder fit ist
> 
> 
> 
> Mich stört es, dass man beide Hebel nur mit dem Daumen bedienen kann, und dass der kleinere Hebel fürs runterschalten nur in eine Richtung geht. Außerdem liegen mir die beiden Hebel zu weit auseinander, sodass ich (egal wie ich den Hebel positioniere) immer nur einen bequem erreichen kann. Glaube ab der XO oder so kann man die Hebel ja noch extra einstellen, die waren mir persönlich aber zu teuer (habe momentan den GX).



Ok versteht man natürlich. Ich fahr die XO und bin damit voll zufrieden. Aber auch die x9 hatten mir gut gepasst. So ist das halt, jeder hat andere wurstfinger. 

Dann mal viel Erfolg beim anderen trigger


----------



## US. (7. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Habe gerade den orangen 2016er in Large gewogen.
> Ohne alles (nur Rahmen mit Dämpferschrauben)
> 3160g
> Mit Ausfallenden und Achse
> ...



Mein schwarzer 2016er Rune in Large,
mit Ausfallenden und Steckachse:
3364g
Dämpferschrauben: 48g
Also in Summe 3412g

Der gelieferte Monarch wiegt mit Buchsen und Spacer 364g.

Du scheinst also ein besonders leichtes Exemplar erwischt zu haben; die Pulverung berücksichtigt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi Uwe,
die Rahmen sind ja lackiert und nicht gepulvert, soweit ich weiß. Da sind rund 70-100g denke ich normal.


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Dezember 2015)

Falls noch jemand Teile zum Aufbauen braucht, hier gibts Gutscheine, die ich nicht mehr brauche: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-7#post-13425217

Irgendwie will die keiner haben


----------



## Django1985 (9. Dezember 2015)

fährt aktuell jemand einen coil am rune? ich bin am überlegen mir den ccdb coil rein zu machen. sind ja gerade mal 300gr mehrgewicht und mit titanfeder noch weniger!


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Dezember 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> fährt aktuell jemand einen coil am rune? ich bin am überlegen mir den ccdb coil rein zu machen. sind ja gerade mal 300gr mehrgewicht und mit titanfeder noch weniger!


Ein DBCoil mit Stahlfeder wiegt sicher irgendwas um die 1100gr... wie kommst du da auf 300gr Mehrgewicht?
Eher 550gr zum CCDBAir und 750gr zum Monarch+.


----------



## Django1985 (9. Dezember 2015)

dbcoil wiegt mi stahlfeder 960gr. zumindest hat das jemand anderes so gewogen!? muss ich nochmal nachprüfen!


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Dezember 2015)

Hm mit einer sehr weichen vielleicht. 
Je härter die Feder desto schwerer ist sie auch.
Kommt hald auch drauf an wie schwer du selber bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (9. Dezember 2015)

Mit einer 400lb Feder hat der Dämpfer scheinbar 960gr gewogen! Das heißt ich könnte mit Titanfeder auf etwa 800gr runter kommen!


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Dezember 2015)

Was heisst,  mit einer ziemlich weichen Stahlfeder hast du 400gr Nachteil und mit Titan kommst du VIELLEICHT  auf 250gr
Ehrlich, zum Rune brauchts nicht wirklich einen Stahldämpfer...


----------



## Django1985 (9. Dezember 2015)

okay danke für deine antworten!!!


----------



## Mocki91 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hey,
Ich baue gerade mein neues Rune auf und habs fast geschafft 
Muss leider noch ein paar Tage auf den Monarch warten.
Hab aber noch ein Problemchen, vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen!?
Ich hab mich für eine 2*10 Sram GX entschieden. Wenn die Kette  vorne auf dem kleinen 24er Kettenblatt ist, schleift sie an der Kettenstrebe entlang, sobald ich auf das 15er Ritzel (vor vor letztes) oder tiefer schalte - Wie man auf dem Foto sieht.
Die Kette ist schon nur noch so lang, dass das Schaltwerk bei groß groß und voll eingefedert am Maximum ist.
Die Kettenführung muss ich noch verstellen, oder ich lasse sie ganz weg.
Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das in den Griff bekomme?
Danke im schon mal Voraus


----------



## Andreas.blub (9. Dezember 2015)

Ist immer so und ein reines Montageständerproblem.
Sobald du im Sag sitzt schleift nix. Klein/Klein sollte man eh nicht fahren. Strebe gut einpacken an der Stelle


----------



## NoStyle (9. Dezember 2015)

Hmmmm ... das ist (leider) der einzige nennenswerte Nachteil des KS-Link, durch die nach unten versetzten Kettenstreben/Yokes am Tretlager ...
Bei meinem Spitfire schleift das auch im Sag. Ich habe deshalb auf eine Traditionelle KeFü verzichtet und die Kette an dieser Stelle durch einen kleinen Schlauch geführt, ähnlich einer Bionicon C-Guide. Ist nicht "schön", aber deutlich funktionaler, da man die KeFü mangels Platz nicht so einstellen kann dass die Kette bei solchen Gängen noch durch die Rolle geführt wird ...

Kurzum: Leider ein bekanntes Problem bei 2-fach (mit 22 oder 24 vo.) und den 2-3 kleinsten Ritzen auf der Kassette. Tape die Stelle gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (9. Dezember 2015)

@no-style 
Könntest du ein Bild von deiner Lösung online stellen? Wäre super!! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Dezember 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> fährt aktuell jemand einen coil am rune? ich bin am überlegen mir den ccdb coil rein zu machen. sind ja gerade mal 300gr mehrgewicht und mit titanfeder noch weniger!


 Es werden der Push elevensix und der EXT Storia speziell für das Rune angeboten.
Ausserdem könnte der CCDB CS interessant werden


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Dezember 2015)

Das gelbe Spitfire ist einfach OBER MEGA SCHÖN!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Es werden der Push elevensix und der EXT Storia speziell für das Rune angeboten.
> Ausserdem könnte der CCDB CS interessant werden




Den EXT Storia gibt's beim Banshee-Vertrieb (everyday26.de) mit passender, sehr leichter Feder.


----------



## Jan_1968 (10. Dezember 2015)

@Mocki91 #3965
Das ist leider ein "Standardprobleme" beim Rune.
Ich habe einfach einen handelsüblichen Kfz Kühlwasserschlauch zurechtgeschnippelt und von unten drübergestülpt, dann mit Kabelbinder gesichert. Das funktioniert wunderbar, und dort klappert auch nie mehr was.
Schau mal in meinem Profil unter "Bilder", dort habe ich ein Foto eingestellt (hier konnte ich es gerade nicht anheften...)


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Könntest du ein Bild von deiner Lösung online stellen? Wäre super!!


Sieht so aus - nicht unbedingt schön, aber ungemein praktikabel! Ist ein dicker Gardena Gartenschlauch, direkt und so nah wie möglich am KB mit starken Kabelbindern montiert. Schützt das Metall, führt die Kette unten, ist leise, extrem günstig und bei Verschleiß schnell gewechselt.
Ich fahre 2x9, mit 22/36 vorne und 11-34 hinten und habe bisher weder abspringende Ketten oder großes Klappern zu beklagen, trotz umgedämpftem Schaltwerk.


----------



## burn23 (10. Dezember 2015)

Wenn jemand in absehbarer Zeit einen XL Rune-Rahmen im Angebot hat, darf er mir gerne per pm schreiben. Gruss

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Radical (10. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Sieht so aus - nicht unbedingt schön, aber ungemein praktikabel! Ist ein dicker Gardena Gartenschlauch, direkt und so nah wie möglich am KB mit starken Kabelbindern montiert. Schützt das Metall, führt die Kette unten, ist leise, extrem günstig und bei Verschleiß schnell gewechselt.
> Ich fahre 2x9, mit 22/36 vorne und 11-34 hinten und habe bisher weder abspringende Ketten oder großes Klappern zu beklagen, trotz umgedämpftem Schaltwerk.


Vielen Dank! Werde ich wohl einmal so nachbauen.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Werde ich wohl einmal so nachbauen.


Ist, wie gesagt, für 2-fach Antrieb sehr cool. Bei 1x 10/11 stellt sich dieses Problem sicher nicht ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Werde ich wohl einmal so nachbauen.


Hm, ich hab's wieder weg gegeben. Abpicken geht mMn besser....

//edit
Ah, du fahrst ja zweifach  Dann is das schon besser, so wie der NoStyle sagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (10. Dezember 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab's wieder weg gegeben. Abpicken geht mMn besser....
> 
> //edit
> Ah, du fahrst ja zweifach  Dann is das schon besser, so wie der NoStyle sagt!


Ja, vorerst einmal. Wobei ich mit deinem 1x10 sehr gut zu recht gekommen bin. Bergauf sicher ausreichend und bergab wird's sicher auch reichen... Konnte ich halt im Schneckentempo nicht ausreizen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (11. Dezember 2015)

Mocki91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Wenn die Kette vorne auf dem kleinen 24er Kettenblatt ist, schleift sie an der Kettenstrebe entlang, sobald ich auf das 15er Ritzel (vor vor letztes) oder tiefer schalte - Wie man auf dem Foto sieht.



Die teils gezeigten Lösungen sind - verzeiht mir - erschreckend 
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das bei mir aussieht. Baue gerade ein 2016er Rune mit 28z Kettenblatt auf und möchte die Ausfallenden in flach fahren.
Ich habe jetzt den neuralgischen Punkt unterhalb des Lagers mit 3M Mastic Tape beklebt.
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...-Mastic-Tape-2228?N=5427287+3294317059&rt=rud
Lässt sich prima verarbeiten, aber ob das hält weiß ich natürlich nicht. Weiß auch noch nicht, ob das permanent schleift.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Die teils gezeigten Lösungen sind - verzeiht mir - erschreckend
> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das bei mir aussieht. Baue gerade ein 2016er Rune mit 28z Kettenblatt auf und möchte die Ausfallenden in flach fahren.
> Ich habe jetzt den neuralgischen Punkt unterhalb des Lagers mit 3M Mastic Tape beklebt.
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...-Mastic-Tape-2228?N=5427287+3294317059&rt=rud
> ...


Das Zeug dürfte dasselbe sein wie das slapper tape... hält relativ gut soweit


----------



## Mocki91 (11. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Ich hab das Bike auch weitestgehend mit dieser Folie abgeklebt. Die Kettenstrebe hab ich an der Stelle doppelt beklebt.
Beim 22er Kettenblatt schleift es immer ab dem 15er (3.) Ritzel.
Überlege gerade, ob ich vielleicht das 22er mit einem 24er Kettenblatt austausche (Keine Ahnung wie viel das bringen würde) bzw. ich finde mal raus, ob die Kette die Folie allzuschnell durchscheuert, oder ob das auch ne gute Lösung ist. Eventuell gehe ich zu einer der oben angebotenen Lösungen über 

Hab jetzt allerdings noch eine etwas doofe Frage:
Heute hab ich (als letztes) endlich den Monarch bekommen. Die Buchsen waren so dran, dass der nur so an den Rahmen passt, dass das eintauchrohr am Rahmen ist und das Standrohr mit dem Piggybag am Hinterbau (So wie auf dem Foto - leider miese Qualität).
Bin schon voll eingefedert und das Piggybag schlägt zumindest mal nicht am Rahmen an.
Im Internet finde ich aber immer Bilder, bei denen der Monarch andersherum verbaut ist:
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/K3LPA5F7bAM/maxresdefault.jpg
Spielt das eine Rolle für zum Beispiel die Performance? Bzw. kann / sollte man die Buchsen vertauschen und den Dämpfer andersrum einbauen? (Sieht auch besser aus, finde ich )

Danke


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. Dezember 2015)

Wichtig ist lediglich, dass ein Dämpfer in keiner Weise irgendwo anschlagen kann, und dass Du alle Einsteller und Luftventil gut erreichen kannst, ansonsten kannst Du ihn einbauen, wie Du es besser findest.


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Dezember 2015)

Optisch finde ich es umgekehrt besser, technisch ist es egal.
Buchsen kannst du einfach tauschen...

Meines liegt auch endlich daheim


----------



## NoStyle (11. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Die teils gezeigten Lösungen sind - verzeiht mir - erschreckend
> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das bei mir aussieht. Baue gerade ein 2016er Rune mit 28z Kettenblatt auf und möchte die Ausfallenden in flach fahren.
> Ich habe jetzt den neuralgischen Punkt unterhalb des Lagers mit 3M Mastic Tape beklebt ... Lässt sich prima verarbeiten, aber ob das hält weiß ich natürlich nicht. Weiß auch noch nicht, ob das permanent schleift.
> Gruß, Uwe


Hallo Uwe,

ja, "schön" ist das zum Teil wohl nicht, wobei ich das bei mir noch recht unauffällig finde. Aber es gibt leider keine mir bekannte KeFü, bei der die Kette noch per Rolle, besser noch Rohr geführt wird, ohne am Yoke zu streifen. Bei "klein - klein" wohlgemerkt! So dicht bekommt man das mangels Platz nicht montiert - und selbst wenn, die Kette schwebt trotzdem über der Rolle und raspelt am Yoke - eine handelsübliche KeFü unten bringt also fast nichts.
Aber wie gesagt: Ein Problem bei 2-fach, mit 22er und 24er KB vorne! Ab 26er KB aufwärts sollte das nicht mehr auftreten ...


----------



## Pornspirit (11. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ja, "schön" ist das zum Teil wohl nicht, wobei ich das bei mir noch recht unauffällig finde. Aber es gibt leider keine mir bekannte KeFü, bei der die Kette noch per Rolle, besser noch Rohr geführt wird, ohne am Yoke zu streifen. Bei "klein - klein" wohlgemerkt! So dicht bekommt man das mangels Platz nicht montiert - und selbst wenn, die Kette schwebt trotzdem über der Rolle und raspelt am Yoke - eine handelsübliche KeFü unten bringt also fast nichts.
> Aber wie gesagt: Ein Problem bei 2-fach, mit 22er und 24er KB vorne! Ab 26er KB aufwärts sollte das nicht mehr auftreten ...



Schön ist meine Lösung auch nicht. Ich fahre ein 30er KB und eigentlich 1X10 mit kurzem Käfig und selbst da schleift leider die Kette. Hab aber für lange Anstiege usw. noch ein 22er Kettenblatt montiert, jenes wird dann per "Handumwerfer" aktiviert ;-)


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Dezember 2015)

Meines ist endlich angekommen und natürlich sofort zusammengesteckt.
14.5kg mit Exo Reifen und Teleskopstütze geht.
Paar Details ändern sich noch (Hope Pedale, Decals am Dämpfer,...)
Sorry für die Scheiss Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (11. Dezember 2015)

Hast ne Partlist dazu? Ist das ein L Rahmen?


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist ein L
Hm King Steuersatz, Manitou Mattoc Pro 27.5"
Laufräder Hope Pro2 Evo 40t mit Spank Spike 28 Race Felgen, Sapim Race/D-light, Alunippel 26", Maxxis DHR2 2.4 Exo Reifen vorne ST, hinten 60a.
SLX Bremsanlage 203/180
XO1 Kurbel mit OneUp Directmount Kettenblatt 32t, Blackspire Bruiser Taco, 77designz Führung oben.
Zee 10-fach shifter, XT Kassette 10-fach mit General Lee 11-42, SRAM GX Schaltwerk.
Vecnum Movelock 200mm, Trickstuff Ghandi Klemme, Renthal Duo Vorbau und Fatbar.
Sattel ist ein recht leichter Bontrager mit Titangestell...

Pedale werden eben noch Hope F20, derzeit sind Superstar Delta mit Titanachse drinnen...


----------



## kRoNiC (11. Dezember 2015)

Ok Danke, hatte mich nur interessiert wie du trotz Monarch auf die 14,5 kg kommst


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Dezember 2015)

Meinst du eher viel oder wenig?
Deutlich drunter ohne Mogelparts ist schon recht schwierig...
Der Monarch hat auch 370 gr, ca 150 gr weniger als der CCDBAir


----------



## kRoNiC (11. Dezember 2015)

Eher viel 

Aber passt ja, wird ja dadurch nicht unfahrbar und die Reifen sind auch brauchbar


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Dezember 2015)

Wüsste nicht wo ich da gross sparen will 
Carbonlenker bringt was, aber dann wirds ganz schnell ganz schwierig.
Der King Steuersatz wiegt etwas mehr aber ist einfach geil... Und Teleskopstütze will ich schon am Enduro 
Wenn mir heute jemand ein Rune ohne krasse Kompromisse unter 14kg zeigt, zieh ich meinen Hut 
Wiege selber auch gut 90kg, das relativiert es auch etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (11. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht wo ich da gross sparen will
> Carbonlenker bringt was, aber dann wirds ganz schnell ganz schwierig.
> Der King Steuersatz wiegt etwas mehr aber ist einfach geil... Und Teleskopstütze will ich schon am Enduro
> Wenn mir heute jemand ein Rune ohne krasse Kompromisse unter 14kg zeigt, zieh ich meinen Hut
> Wiege selber auch gut 90kg, das relativiert es auch etwas...


Was sind denn für dich krasse Kompromisse?



Das hier hat 13,55kg und ich kann alles mit machen.Muss halt auch nur 67kg aushalten 
Wahrscheinlich wiegen deine Reifen einiges mehr ( kannst du mir sagen was einer wiegt?
Aber mit Magic SG hab ich gerade mal ganz knapp über 14kg.


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Dezember 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Was sind denn für dich krasse Kompromisse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ja nicht gesagt dass es unmöglich ist.
Wobei ich da schon gerne mal eine Gewichtsliste sehen würde...  so umgeschaut glaub ich das nicht wirklich ganz


----------



## svenson69 (12. Dezember 2015)

Also alles einzeln hab ich nicht gewogen,aber hier hast du mal die Teileliste
Rahmen--------------Banshee Rune V.2 26 zoll 2014 Gr.M
Dämpfer--------------Fox Float X2
Gabel-----------------Fox 36 Float 180 2015
Laufräder------------Tune King/Kong,ZTR Flow, Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen Der wiegt halt auch gerade mal 1650g
Bremse---------------Shimano Saint M820 200/180mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk-----------Sram XO 10fach Type 2 Short
Trigger----------------Sram XO 10fach
Kurbelsatz------------Sram XO Carbon 165mm/Absolut Black NW 34Z
Kassette--------------Sram PG-1080 11-36
Kette------------------.Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale----------------Reverse Black One 
Lenker----------------Enve Dh Carbon 760mm
Vorbau----------------Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Steuersatz-----------Cane Creek Angleset ZS44 oben/Cane Creek 40 ZS56 unten
Sattelstütze----------Kind Shock Supernatural 125mm
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio
Sattelklemme--------Procraft PRC Carbon
Griffe------------------Ergon GE1
Reifen----------------Continental baron BCC 2.3
Kettenführung-------77designz freesolo plus 34 Taco
Schläuche-----------Continental Mtb-light


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Dezember 2015)

Na okay, aber mit einem 2.3er Baron und Leichtschläuchen käme ich aus dem flicken garnicht mehr raus.
Alleine die Reifen wiegen ja 250gr pro Stück weniger 
Ne 36er Kassette wäre für mich nicht wirklich machbar, der 34er 77designz Taco ist eher auf der windigen Seite... Aber mit 67kg klappt das bestimmt gut 
Eh ein schöner Aufbau...


----------



## svenson69 (12. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Na okay, aber mit einem 2.3er Baron und Leichtschläuchen käme ich aus dem flicken garnicht mehr raus.
> Alleine die Reifen wiegen ja 250gr pro Stück weniger
> Ne 36er Kassette wäre für mich nicht wirklich machbar, der 34er 77designz Taco ist eher auf der windigen Seite... Aber mit 67kg klappt das bestimmt gut
> Eh ein schöner Aufbau...


Danke
Deins würd ich so wie es da steht auch nehmen
Komischerweise habe ich mit den SG mehr Platten wie mit den Barons ( auf der selben Strecke,aber mit dem DH-Bike )
36er Kassette reicht für mich um mal ein paar Höhenmeter zu treten,fahr 85% nur abwärts.Bin faul und lass mich lieber shutteln oder schieb hoch.
Und der Taco hatte gottseidank noch nie Bodenkontakt.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab zum shutteln noch mein Darkside  Tacoverschleiss ist bei mir recht hoch, hab recht viele verblockte Trails in der Gegend....


----------



## US. (12. Dezember 2015)

So, Rune ist da; ebenso die Parts. Leider nicht die richtigen Ausfallenden...
2016er in L:


----------



## reflux (12. Dezember 2015)

Kommt das ion 18 weg ?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2015)

Die Spacer.....wuaaaaaah....

Sonst top !


----------



## US. (12. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Spacer.....wuaaaaaah....
> 
> Sonst top !


Echt so schlimm? Wahrscheinlich hast recht...
@reflux: ja ion kommt weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß, die sind von Syntace, aber die schauen aus wie ein Gummibalg.


----------



## reflux (12. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Echt so schlimm? Wahrscheinlich hast recht...
> @reflux: ja ion kommt weg


Schade,hab die Konstante Weiterentwicklung immer gerne verfolgt


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Dezember 2015)

Hast du den Steuersatz extra so gewählt um mit dem Cockpit höher zu kommen?
Eigentlich kommt ja eine semiintegrierte lagerschale oben rein, oder?
Schaut bisher sehr gut aus der Bock!


Hier hat dich schonmal irgendwer das sitzrohr gekürzt. Wer war das nochmal? Gibt's dazu ne Beschreibung? Oder einfach flex an und ab das Ding?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2015)

Nostyle soweit ich weiß.


----------



## US. (12. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

beim L Rahmen würde ich mir 7mm kürzen zutrauen ohne den ganzen Dom runterzuflexen.
Schlitz kann dann noch ewas nach unten erweitert werden.
Einstecktiefe beträgt beim L übrigens max. 28cm

Gruss Uwe


----------



## NoStyle (12. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ... Hier hat dich schonmal irgendwer das sitzrohr gekürzt. Wer war das nochmal? Gibt's dazu ne Beschreibung? Oder einfach flex an und ab das Ding?


Ja, ich habe das bei meinem Spitfire gemacht. 
Man kann ca. 18 bis max. 20mm kürzen, je nach verwendeter Klemme - die muss noch leicht über der Gusses-Schweissnaht sein! Ich habe dann einen neuen Klemmschlitz auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite angebracht. Funktioniert prima.


----------



## US. (12. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Hast du den Steuersatz extra so gewählt um mit dem Cockpit höher zu kommen?
> Eigentlich kommt ja eine semiintegrierte lagerschale oben rein, oder?



Genau, ist ein Reset mit außenliegendem Lager um höher zu kommen.

@ san_andreas: Hast mich wahrschinlich vor hämischen Kommentaren meiner Bikegang bewahrt. Hab doch wieder klassische Spacer mit 17mm Höhe verbaut. Das geht eigentlich.

@reflux: Irgendwann ist halt alles optimiert, dann muß was neues her 
Banshee hat mich schon immer gereizt und ich muß sagen, daß der Rahmen auch "in der Hand" einen prima Eindruck macht!
Geometrie entspricht auch genau meinen Vortellungen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Dezember 2015)

@NoStyle Das müsste doch eigentlich auch mit einem rohrschneider funktionieren?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2015)

@US. : bitte, gerne !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (14. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @NoStyle Das müsste doch eigentlich auch mit einem rohrschneider funktionieren?


Ja, das geht auch mit Rohrschneider. Ich habe keinen, deshalb mit Säge gemacht. Das Sitzrohrkürzen lohnt aber nur wenn man in die Vollen geht. Für ein paar Millimeter lohnt der Aufwand nicht. Dazu klemmt es nachher nicht mehr richtig ...


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Dezember 2015)

Es klemmt nicht mehr richtig? Was meinst du?
Ich bekomme den Rahmen wieder in XL und ein wenig kürzer dürfte das sitzrohr wohl sein. Was möglich ist, sehe ich dann


----------



## Mr.Radical (14. Dezember 2015)

Wie groß bist du bobtailoner?


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Dezember 2015)

189cm

Ich hatte den 2015er Rahmen auch in XL. Daher weiß ich dass ich manchmal den Sattel etwas weiter versenken wollte als möglich.





Fährt irgendwer eine e.13 lg1+ am rune?
Haut das hin?


----------



## Mr.Radical (14. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe... bin auch 190 und habe den 16er Rahmen ebenfalls in XL in Kombination mit einer KS Lev 150mm gewählt. Mal schauen ob ich da auch was kürzen werde.


----------



## NoStyle (14. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Es klemmt nicht mehr richtig? Was meinst du?
> Ich bekomme den Rahmen wieder in XL und ein wenig kürzer dürfte das sitzrohr wohl sein. Was möglich ist, sehe ich dann


Naja, Klemmschlitze sind nicht ohne Grund 2 bis 3 cm lang ...
Ich hatte mal bei einem alten Bike das Sitzrohr um ca. 1cm gekürzt, ohne den Schlitz zu verlängern. Das Ergebnis waren 2 gebrochene Klemmen und nie ausreichende Klemmkraft. 
Fazit: Wenn kürzen, dann richtig = 1 bis 2cm und mit neuem Klemmschlitz. Ist meine persönliche Meinung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (14. Dezember 2015)

Ok, sehe ich auch so. Wenn kürzen dann das maximal mögliche. Den klemmschlitz hast du wahrscheinlich mit der flex gemacht?


----------



## svenson69 (14. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> 189cm
> 
> Ich hatte den 2015er Rahmen auch in XL. Daher weiß ich dass ich manchmal den Sattel etwas weiter versenken wollte als möglich.
> 
> ...


Also die E13 LG1 Trail passt einwandfrei
Dann wird ja die Lg1+ auch passen,ist ja nichts anderes außer mit Taco.


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ok, sehe ich auch so. Wenn kürzen dann das maximal mögliche. Den klemmschlitz hast du wahrscheinlich mit der flex gemacht?


Nicht vergessen, Entlastungsbohrung unten am Schlitz...

LG1+ hatte ich am Rune... passt.
Braucht es mit den modernen Antrieben alledrings nicht, und die hat doch fast 200gr...

Ich fahr oben eine 77designz und unten einen Blackspire Bruiser Taco... zusammen 110gr und derselbe Schutz wie die LG1.


----------



## US. (14. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Naja, Klemmschlitze sind nicht ohne Grund 2 bis 3 cm lang ...
> Ich hatte mal bei einem alten Bike das Sitzrohr um ca. 1cm gekürzt, ohne den Schlitz zu verlängern. Das Ergebnis waren 2 gebrochene Klemmen und nie ausreichende Klemmkraft.
> Fazit: Wenn kürzen, dann richtig = 1 bis 2cm und mit neuem Klemmschlitz. Ist meine persönliche Meinung ...



Deshalb ja auch meine Einschätzung, daß ich mit konventioneller Methode bei der Konstruktion nicht mehr als 7mm kürzen würde. Und den Klemmschlitz verlängern.
Mit neuem Klemmschlitz auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite geht vielleicht etwas mehr wie von NoStyle vorgeschlagen.

Andere Betrachtung:
Eine Variostütze mit 150mm Hub hat ca. 60 bis 70mm (unterer Teil) + 150mm Länge. Rechnen wir also mit 215mm minimaler Länge voll ausgefahren aber im Rahmen voll versenkt. Mit den 508mm Sitzrohr des XL ergibt das eine Gesamtlänge von 723mm. Sattelhöhe mit 40mm kommt noch dazu, so daß wir auf 763mm von Tretlager bis Satteloberkante kommen. Das würde mir mit 179cm noch ausreichen!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Dezember 2015)

Da vergisst du aber die Länge vom Kurbelarm


----------



## NoStyle (14. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ok, sehe ich auch so. Wenn kürzen dann das maximal mögliche. Den klemmschlitz hast du wahrscheinlich mit der flex gemacht?


Nein, ich habe alles mit kleinen, aber wertigen Sägen, Bohrern und Feilen gemacht. Bohr das Loch (6 oder 7mm ∅) unbedingt bevor Du den Schlitz sägst/flext ... !


----------



## NoStyle (14. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Deshalb ja auch meine Einschätzung, daß ich mit konventioneller Methode bei der Konstruktion nicht mehr als 7mm kürzen würde. Und den Klemmschlitz verlängern.
> Mit neuem Klemmschlitz auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite geht vielleicht etwas mehr wie von NoStyle vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Gruß, Uwe


Hallo Uwe,

auch bei "nur" 7mm würde ich den Klemmschlitz entsprechend verlängern, sonst reicht die Klemmkraft nachher nicht. Ich weiss bloß nicht wie gut es ist, wenn der Schlitz insgesamt später so nahe an der Gusses-Schweißnaht ist?!? Deswegen war ich "radikal" und habe einen neuen gegenüber angelegt ...

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## US. (14. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Da vergisst du aber die Länge vom Kurbelarm



Hi MalcolmX,

nein, die spielt keine Rolle. Es gibt verschiedene Philosophien zur Sattelhöheneinstellung. Eine davon ist Beinlänge * 0,885 = Sattelhöhe
Ich will darüber aber keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen ob und wieweit man Kurbellängen ausgleichen sollte. Am Ende sprechen wir da ohnehin nur von +/- 5mm.

Ich hab nur beispielhaft ausgerechnet wie tief der Sattel beim XL-Rahmen in Verbindung mit einer 150er Stütze stehen kann. Das ergäbe eben rund 76cm was etwa (beispielhaft) meiner Sattelhöhe entspricht (179cm groß, Schritthöhe 87cm).
Nun dürften die meisten XL-Fahrer ja eher größer sein.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Dezember 2015)

87cm SL bei 179 ist allerdings eher ein Extremfall.
Ich kenne Leute mit 190 und mehr, die gerade mal 87cm SL haben...

Ich glaub bei mir ist der AbstandTretlager-->Satteloberkante circa 800mm... bei XL würde sich zB die 20cm Vecnum Movelock nicht ausgehen... glücklicherweise passt mir das L sehr gut


----------



## US. (14. Dezember 2015)

Extrem sicher nicht, aber es gibt natürlich auch Kurzbeiner 
Die lange Vecnum braucht schon viel Platz - waren glaube ich 31cm.
Bei mir würde sich beim L-Rahmen noch eine 175mm 9point8 ausgehen. Wenn es sie denn mal gäbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2015)

Abschied...


----------



## US. (14. Dezember 2015)

oh was kommt, Andreas?

Zur Tretlagerhöhe beim 2016er:

Ich messe 351mm (+/-1) - in der tiefen Stellung der Dropouts.
Die Räder liegen auf 358mm (+/-1).
Also 7mm BB-Drop

Ich hätte es mir tiefer erwartet bei der Prospektangabe von 338mm.
Trivialfehler kann ich ausschließen. Es wurde exakt rechtwinklig über beide Winkel gemessen, beidseitig, ebener Boden, beidseitig gemittelt, etc pp. Ausfaller definitiv in tiefer Lage.

Ich hätte es mir schon etwas tiefer gewünscht, kann damit aber leben. Nur die mittlere oder gar hohe Stellung ist für 650B-Räder ausgeschlossen. Und insgeheim hatte ich gehofft nach unten Spielraum zu haben für Downhilllastiges.

Wie seht ihr das?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2015)

Wollte eigentlich ein Spitty, jetzt ist mir aber ein Orbea Rallon über den Weg gelaufen...bin gespannt !


----------



## kRoNiC (14. Dezember 2015)

Bin ich mal auf den Vergleich zum Rune gespannt  Wo hast denn den Rahmen einzeln bekommen?


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> oh was kommt, Andreas?
> 
> Zur Tretlagerhöhe beim 2016er:
> 
> ...


Mit 26" und mittlerer Stellung bin ich knapp unter 340mm 
Hast du eine 160mm Gabel und wenn ja, welche?


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2015)

Spontankauf im Bikemarkt.


----------



## US. (14. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Mit 26" und mittlerer Stellung bin ich knapp unter 340mm
> Hast du eine 160mm Gabel und wenn ja, welche?



Das wären bei dir 5mm über Soll. Innerhalb der Toleranzen würd ich sagen.

Da Banshee nicht den BB-Drop angibt wissen wir natürlich nicht welcher Reifen deren Bezugsgröße ist.

Bei mir sind es immerhin 13mm über Soll. Meine Reifen haben halt auch einen Radius von 358mm.
Gabel ist ne 160mm Pike mit 555mm EBL. 10mm mehr als Banshees Referenz was am Tretlager ca. 3mm ausmacht.
Damit wäre ich noch 10mm über Soll.
Was ich nicht einschätzen kann ist, ob meine Reifen wirklich so hoch bauen. Ist mein erstes 27,5"-Bike.

Wie dem auch sei; ein besonders tiefes Tretlager liegt definitiv nicht vor. Entwarnung für Stolperbiker 


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab auch eine Gabel, die 10mm länger als angegeben ist.
Somit liege ich ganz nahe am angegebenen Wert.

Welche Reifen fährst du denn? 358mm Radius ist eher viel für 27.5", normal sind es etwa 350mm zb mit Maxxis 2.4er Reifen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir passt die Werksangabe recht gut - eventuell bin ich einen Tick höher, aber so genau ist das ja sowieso nicht. BB Drop wäre einfacher zu vergleichen.

Angabe: 341mm in 26". Ich komme trotz -1° Winkelsteuersatz auf 345mm. Allerdings mit 2,5er Baron vorne und 2,4er Maxxis hinten und einer 10mm längeren Gabel! Das passt also sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (15. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Welche Reifen fährst du denn? 358mm Radius ist eher viel für 27.5", normal sind es etwa 350mm zb mit Maxxis 2.4er Reifen...


Vorne Mavic Charge XL mit R=358mm (D=716)
Hinten WTB Breakout 2,5" mit R=359mm (D=718)
Beides sind schon mächtige Klopper, der vordere Mavic hat eine Breite von 63mm, der WTB 65mm. Montiert auf Hookless-Felgen mit Maulweite 36mm



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Angabe: 341mm in 26". Ich komme trotz -1° Winkelsteuersatz auf 345mm. Allerdings mit 2,5er Baron vorne und 2,4er Maxxis hinten und einer 10mm längeren Gabel! Das passt also sehr gut.


Ja das passt. 2,4"er Maxxis sind eher "normal" Bei mir hatten die in 26" immer um die 340mm Radius. Beim Baron weiß ich es nicht.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Vorne Mavic Charge XL mit R=358mm (D=716)
> Hinten WTB Breakout 2,5" mit R=359mm (D=718)
> Beides sind schon mächtige Klopper, der vordere Mavic hat eine Breite von 63mm, der WTB 65mm. Montiert auf Hookless-Felgen mit Maulweite 36mm
> 
> ...


Hm, deine Reifen sind einfach 5-7mm höher als normale 2.35er Schwalbe oder 2.4er Maxxis.

350mm ist ja dennoch ein sehr guter Wert...


----------



## US. (15. Dezember 2015)

ja, da hast du recht.
Habe in diesem informativen Thread zum Reifendurchmesser bei 27,5" gestöbert und es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, daß der WTB Breakout und der Mavic deutlich größer sind als Schwalbe, Maxxis. etc.
http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/27-5-tire-size-reference-833399-13.html
Im Radius sind es durchaus rund 7mm.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Jan_1968 (15. Dezember 2015)

@MalcolmX 
Nur so als kleiner Hinweis: Ich habe den Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk bei der Schwinge innen verlegt. Außenliegend hatte ich mich schon mal auf die Seite gelegt, und die Schalthülle beschädigt...

Gruß Jan


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ich früher auch so... mir ist allerdings umgekehrt passiert, dass mir die Kette mit der Zeit den Schaltzug ruiniert hat an meinem alten Rune... deshalb lieber aussen...

In meiner Umgebung gibt's aber eher wenig Bäume, ist von den Trails her eher karger...


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Hatte ich früher auch so... mir ist allerdings umgekehrt passiert, dass mir die Kette mit der Zeit den Schaltzug ruiniert hat an meinem alten Rune... deshalb lieber aussen...



Das war bei mir gleich... Außen finde ich besser. Der liegt eh so eng an, dass da nix passiert. Die ersten Züge bin ich wei Saisone gefahren und ich hab sie nur aus Langeweile getauscht *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (15. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich ein Spitty, jetzt ist mir aber ein Orbea Rallon über den Weg gelaufen...bin gespannt !


Auf den Vergleich bin ich auch gespannt! Habe den selben Wechsel gemacht...


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2015)

Und ? Schon ein Zwischenfazit ?


----------



## US. (16. Dezember 2015)

mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...

















Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kRoNiC (16. Dezember 2015)

Das nenne ich mal eine cleane Optik 

Täuscht es oder is beim Hinterreifen nur extrem wenig Platz zum Hinterbau?


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2015)

Pfoaaahhhhhh - jetzt schon todesgeil!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich schön, aber die Eisenbahnschienen mit den Ballonreifen....eher Geschmacksache.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde dieses "Quasi-Plus" schon sehr reizvoll ...
@US.  Hast Du die 26er Dropouts verbaut?


----------



## Jan_1968 (16. Dezember 2015)

Da bin ich gespannt, wie sich das bei matschigem Wetter verhält - sieht sehr eng aus zwischen Schwinge und Reifen (!?)


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin auch im Spiel.
Schnell aufgebaut und dem Magen/Darm Virus getrotzt.
Ist noch nicht 100% final aber es steht schonmal


----------



## US. (16. Dezember 2015)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @US.  Hast Du die 26er Dropouts verbaut?


Ich hatte auch die 26er Dropouts da - keine Chance!



san_andreas schrieb:


> Eigentlich schön, aber die Eisenbahnschienen mit den Ballonreifen....eher Geschmacksache.


Mit den Felgen bin ich flexibel. Sind keine Plus-Felgen mit 36mm Maulweite. Reifen ist auch kein Schwabbel-Plusreifen sondern solide 2ply-Ware in echten 2,5 Zoll. Wenns sauber funzt passt auch die Optik



kRoNiC schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine cleane Optik
> Täuscht es oder is beim Hinterreifen nur extrem wenig Platz zum Hinterbau?



So clean bleibts leider nicht. Müssen ja noch die Wäscheleinen ran und Kette...
Monarch bekommt aber natürlich Stealth-Bapperl wenn er nicht vorher weichen muss.
Reifen zu Hinterbau ist eine saubere Passsung mit ringsrum 5mm Luft. Dicker dürft er nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich bin auch im Spiel.
> Schnell aufgebaut und dem Magen/Darm Virus getrotzt.
> Ist noch nicht 100% final aber es steht schonmal




Bestes Rune !


----------



## US. (16. Dezember 2015)

@bobtailoner: 
Das ist doch der Ext Storia, oder?
Könnte mir auch gefallen. Woher hast du den bezogen?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2015)

Beim Banshee Vertrieb gibts den.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Dezember 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt, wie sich das bei matschigem Wetter verhält - sieht sehr eng aus zwischen Schwinge und Reifen (!?)





US. schrieb:


> ... Reifen zu Hinterbau ist eine saubere Passsung mit ringsrum 5mm Luft. Dicker dürft er nicht sein.


Ich habe am Spitfire 650B´s in den 26er Dropouts. Engste Stelle ist max. ca. 6-8mm. War bisher noch kein ernsthaftes Problem ...


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Blumen,
Storia bezogen beim Vertrieb everyday26!
Bester Vertrieb!
Beim aufsetzen fühlt sich das Fahrwerk einfach nur gut an. Sobald ich fit bin, wird getestet


----------



## mantra (16. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und ? Schon ein Zwischenfazit ?



Ja, ist allerdings schon ne Weile her: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orbea-rallon-650b-ab-2014-sammelthread.741915/#post-13203605


----------



## MukkiMan (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mein Santa Cruz Blur LTC Rahmen gegen ein Banshee Rune Rahmen tauschen sollte?! 
Erstmal zu meiner Person fahre zum Großteil eigentlich nur Berg ab... Wenn ich eine "Tour" fahre sieht das bei mir meist so aus das ich einen Trail ansteuer und dort 1-2 Stunden mit Fahren und Schieben verbringe um danach wieder nach Hause zu fahren.
Ich habe zusätzlich noch ein Tues CF welches ich für den Bikepark und Downhill Rennen hernehme. 
Meine Bendenken sind momentan nur das ich das Tues dann fast nicht mehr brauchen werde und das "Hohe" Tretlager vom vor 2016 Rune.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt hat einer schon ein vor 2016 Rune mit 650B und tiefer Einstellung und Offset buchsen gemessen?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich meins. War bei 355mm plus minus 1-2mm.

Hol dir doch gleich ein 16er.


----------



## trailterror (17. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Das wären bei dir 5mm über Soll. Innerhalb der Toleranzen würd ich sagen.
> 
> Da Banshee nicht den BB-Drop angibt wissen wir natürlich nicht welcher Reifen deren Bezugsgröße ist.
> 
> ...


ich sach mal so: im zweifelsfall lieber zu hoch als zu tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (17. Dezember 2015)

@MukkiMan 
wenn du das blur LTC austauschen willst, und eh noch ein DH Bike hast, würde ich das spitfire nehmen.


----------



## NoStyle (17. Dezember 2015)

Mr.A schrieb:


> @MukkiMan
> wenn du das blur LTC austauschen willst, und eh noch ein DH Bike hast, würde ich das spitfire nehmen.


Dito!  Das Spitfire wäre meiner Meinung nach die vielseitigere Ergänzung zum Tues und hättest etwas mehr Trennung im Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Dezember 2015)

Erste Testrunde mit einem großen Schmunzeln beendet.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2015)

Einfach eine geile Bude !


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Dezember 2015)

Bisschen tief wäre mir das Cockpit, sonst sehr geil


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2015)

Was ist da einstellbar am EXT ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (17. Dezember 2015)

Doch kein Nicolai mehr?


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Dezember 2015)

Low-/ high-Speed compression ind der rebound. Habe 35psi aufgepumpt und er geht so enorm fluffig. Sehr feinfühlig im ansprechverhalten. Bin aber nur eine kleine Testrunde gefahren.

Nee, kein Nicolai. Lange Geschichte dahinter.
Rune fetzt. Die neue Geometrie ist definitiv spürbar im Vergleich zum alten. Es fühlt sich einfach enorm flach an und liegt gut auf dem Trail.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2015)

Darf man fragen welche Federhärte verbaut ist und was der Dämpfer mit Feder wiegt? 
Danke


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Dezember 2015)

Klar darfst du das fragen, beantworten kann ich es nur zum Teil.
Federhärte ist 475lbs bei 90kg Gewicht mit voller Ausrüstung,
Feder werde ich wohl evtl nochmal 450lbs probieren.
Das Gewicht des Dämpfers kenn ich nicht. Evtl reiche ich das nochmal nach


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. Dezember 2015)

Fahrergewicht kommt hin 

Danke erstmal


----------



## Jussi (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja sehr schön gefällt mir, fehlen würde mir die versenkbare Sattelstütze.
Wie ist der Vergleich zum GT?


----------



## svenson69 (17. Dezember 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Erste Testrunde mit einem großen Schmunzeln beendet.



Im ersten Moment dachte ich da steht meins  Was rote Griffe doch ausmachen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja, wie was, es gibt hier nen Rune thread ?
Hab ich bisher immer übersehen und nun gerade beim googeln bzgl. Air vs coil im Rune gefunden.
Wie kann man so blind sein die ganze Zeit.... 


Egal.
Meins:





Ich stelle meine Frage aus der Galerie dann mal lieber hier:

Ich überlege mir auch nen Coil für mein Park-Rune als Alternative zuzulegen.
Zumindest um den CCDB Air zu schonen, wenns mal zum reinen Parkballern/shutteln für ne Woche in die Alpen geht oder so.
Macht die Enddegression des Hinterbaus bei euch merkliche Problem bei Copildämpfern ohne einstellbare Endprogressioon (also bspw. normale Vivid Coils oder so) ?

Ich bin schwer (100kg) und brauche im Air schon ordentlich Spacer und die Progression des Dämpfers.
Ich lese oft, das Rune läuft auch mit coil gut, aber wie sieht es bei schweren Fahrern aus ?
Die Kennlinie legt ja eigentlich eher nen Luftdämpfer nahe.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Dezember 2015)

Also den CCDB Air schonen.... ich glaub der macht das alles leicht mit. Sonst besorg dir einfach irgendeinen günsigen Dämpfer. Ich bin eine Zeit lang den Kage gefahren. Der ist schon seeehr linear, aber es war für mich ok (25kg leichter als du).


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja, obs Sinn macht ist fraglich.
Andererseits nen Kage oder Vivid kost ja nix. Rumspielen will man am Rad auch immer...
Wenn ich 7 Tage Vintschgau mache, wäre theoretisch nen Service am CCDB Air danach fällig. Oder ich kauf für die Knete nen Coil im Bikemarkt und knüppel den halt ne Woche.
Das waren so die Gedankenspiele.


Ich muss es evtl. einfach mal ausprobieren. Ist ja keine Risiko nen Kage oder Vivid gebraucht zu kaufen und dann wieder zu verticken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (18. Dezember 2015)

Bitte spar dir das dämpferschonen, ansonsten könntest du den Gedanken genauso gut weiter treiben und ein anderes rad zur Schonung des runes anschaffen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Dezember 2015)

Seh ich auch so... und nach 7 Tagen Bikepark braucht kein Däömpfer ein Service. Service wird gemacht, wenn man nach einiger Zeit ein schlechtes Gewissen kriegt, das Ding undicht ist oder merklich bescheiden funktioniert *g*

Ein Coil Dämpfer braucht genauso Zuwendung. CCDB Air fahren und gut is!


----------



## Jan_1968 (18. Dezember 2015)

...und wenn man dann noch einen Shimano Innenlagerschlüssel hat, kann man den Service auch gut selbst erledigen, ist kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Klar braucht nen coil genauso Zuwendung, aber den Service mache ich dann eben selber. Beim DB war ich noch nie dran und soweit ich weiß ist das nicht so trivial wie bei anderen Dämpfern.
(beim inline zumindest)

Im Spitty hats mir nach 6 Monaten den Inline geschossen (Membran durch, dadurch Luft in der Dämpfung, Dämpfung wirkunslos usw).
War dann bei flatout und als der zurückkam hab ich massiv gemerkt, wie nötig der nach nur 6 Monaten nen Service hatte (unabhängig von der defekten Membran, also im Vergleich zum Normalzustand vorher)
Deswegen kam der Gedanke auf den DB zu schonen, wenn der auch so ne Diva bezgl. Serviceintervallen und Defekten wäre.
Und halt auch nen Reservedämpfer zu haben wenn der DB zum Service muss.

Aber der Inline hat diese Probleme ja öfter und der DB eher weniger soweit man liest. (scheinbar ist die Membran oft die Wurzel des Übels).

Ich hoffe mal, dass es nichts mit meinem Gewicht und meiner Fahrweise zu tun hat (das Spitty war vorher in Braunlage, St. Andreasberg usw. in Parks unterwegs).
Aber für Geballer ist der DB ja gemacht, das muss er dann auch abkönnen und kann das wohl auch ab, so wie ich eure Einschätzungen verstehe.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...und wenn man dann noch einen Shimano Innenlagerschlüssel hat, kann man den Service auch gut selbst erledigen, ist kein Hexenwerk...



Ah, gut.
Wenns so einfach beim DB ist, dann kein Thema.
(Gabelservice und normale Dämpferservice mache ich eh immer selber)


----------



## Jan_1968 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hofftl. ist das jetzt nicht zu off topic:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/59tdnddhom7a6ur/cane_creek_doube_barrel_service.pdf


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den link.
Das ist ja auf dem Silbertablett serviert. 

Ich hatte mich bisher noch nicht intensiver mit dem DB beschäftigt, das Rune ist frisch im Hause. Normalerweise google ich mir sowas dann zusammen, wenn es soweit ist.
Wenn ich den mit nem GXP Schlüssel aufbekommen (der natürlich vorhanden ist), ist ja alles easy.
Hatte nur kein Bock mir erst nen Spezialschlüssel zu fräsen oder dergleichen.
(Bei dem Zeitaufwand wäre er dann der Einfachheit halber zu flatout gegangen.)


Edit:
So gerade fix das Manual überflogen.
Sieht alles nach Standard aus. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich auch mal gelesen, die O-Ringe wären alle Normabmessungen udn leicht zu bekommen.
Also ist das ja easy im Vergleich zum inline.

Damit hat sich das Thema coil erledigt für mich.
Zumal bei euch ja auch der Tenor ist "fahr den DB" und ihr nicht einstimmig ruft "Hau auf alle Fälle mal nen coil rein".
Danke für die Einschätzungen und die Infos zum DB Service.


----------



## MalcolmX (18. Dezember 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Danke für den link.
> Das ist ja auf dem Silbertablett serviert.
> 
> Ich hatte mich bisher noch nicht intensiver mit dem DB beschäftigt, das Rune ist frisch im Hause. Normalerweise google ich mir sowas dann zusammen, wenn es soweit ist.
> ...


http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/cane-creek-double-barrel-air-air-can-service-942272.html
Alles was man wissen muss.

Das Dichtungskit für die Luftkammer gibt's zB bei mountainbikes.net um 22€ oder so, da war mir das O-Ring suchen dann zu blöd...

Mein CCDBair am Darkside hat jetzt in Summe so circa 30 Parktage, und kriegt jetzt erstmalig ein Luftkammerservice... denke das Dämpfungsservice hat noch locker 1 Jahr Zeit...

An meinem alten Rune war der Dämpfer ebenfalls dran, und es war noch alles im Lot nach 3 nicht sehr intensiven Saisonen...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke, MTBR thread und Dichtungskit schon ergoogelt gerade und auch schon mit Ralph von Mountainbikes.net gemailt. (der ist immer unfassbar schnell)

Ich werd gleich ne kleine Aircan mitordern.
Die ist im shop zwar nur für den normalen DB Air (ohne CS) gelistet. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die genau wie die XV auch für CS und nicht CS passt, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (18. Dezember 2015)

das sind die gleichen, einbaulänge ist aber wichtig


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja, logo.


----------



## Jussi (19. Dezember 2015)

Machst du dann nur den Luftkammerservice?
Welches Fett verwendest du?
Hast du auch genug Spacer für in die Luftkammer?


----------



## US. (20. Dezember 2015)

erstmal fertig 
Monarch bleibt wahrscheinlich nicht, Sattelstütze ist auch nur ein Platzhalter.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Dezember 2015)

Kleines Zwischenfazit:

Das Rune ist XL Rahmen in der flachen Einstellung mit 40er Vorbau und 800mm Lenker.
Dänpferfeder 475lbs.
Ich bin 189cm lang, habe eine sl von Ca 91 und wiege zur Zeit 85kg.

Das Rune ist laaaang und flach. Ich musste mich bei Serverdaten Ausfahrt erst daran gewöhnen und bin am Ende äußerst glücklich gewesen.
Das 2015er Rune mit ccdb air war genial. Ich habe es trotzdem gegen das GT getauscht und bin nun wieder zurück zum Rune. Die Kombination mit dem Storia hinten und der fox 36 float an der Front ist nahezu perfekt.
Der Dämpfer bedarf nur relativ wenig Aufmerksamkeit was mir ungemein entgegen kommt.
Die Funktion von ccdb war auch gut, mich nervte aber das ewige ein Klick hier, 2 Klick da, bla bla, welches ständig nötig war um das Rune mit dem ccdb gut auf Kurs zu halten.
Der Storia lässt sich in rebound, lsc und hsc einstellen. Das ganze benötigte nur wenige Abfahrten.
Ich bin nicht der große Theoretiker, der Dämpfer schluckt wenn er schlucken soll und pushed mich raus wenn ich das möchte.
Er ist extrem feinfühlig und ich spüre keinen definierten losbrechmoment.
Außerdem ist ein wichtiger Faktor der dem Dämpfer hilft der richtige Reifendruck. Das rumspielen mit der Luft hat sich bezahlt gemacht.


Viele fragten mich nach dem Vergleich zum GT.
Das sanction ist ein super bike aber es will meiner Meinung nach aktiver gefahren werden. Das Rune gibt mir Schnelligkeit an den Stellen wo ich sie aus dem sanction rausholen musste.
Trotz der Länge fühlt sich das XL Rune quirliger an als das sanction in L.
Einziges großes man ist zur Zeit noch die fehlende variostütze. An diesem Comfort bin ich einfach zu sehr gewöhnt als das ich darauf verzichten möchte.
Das Rune in dieser Ausstattung ist für mich die perfekte Erweiterung meines Fuhrparks und macht sich zwischen xc-hardtail und 29er trailbike breit.


----------



## HC-Maxi (20. Dezember 2015)

Adé Intense SS2 - Griaß di Rune!
Testfahrt steht noch aus... hab zur Zeit Fieber :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (20. Dezember 2015)

oh, das gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2015)

Was für Aufbauten hier !
Geil !


----------



## Jussi (20. Dezember 2015)

Hat auf jeden Fall ein großes Bild verdient !

Von HC-Maxi


----------



## bubi_00 (20. Dezember 2015)

So und jetzt auch mein erstes Fazit im Vgl zum Tyee:

Ich bin bis jetzt nur die flache/tiefe Position gefahren. Werde auch nicht großartig umbauen. Das Rad geht so wie es ist sehr gut bergauf, wesentlich besser als erwartet. Auf alle Fälle besser als das Tyee, das kam beim Probefahren garnicht so rum. Ich habe natürlich jetzt auch nicht die allerschwersten Teile dran, aber trotzdem hat es mich doch überrascht. Es ist im Endeffekt auch garnicht so schwer rausgekommen wie befürchtet. Hab es noch nicht gewogen, weil es mir grundsätzlich auch egal ist, aber bergauf gehts doch entspannend dahin. Die Geo passt mir ziemlich gut, ich hätte allerdings noch flacher und tiefer erwartet, aber passt!

Fahrwerk an sich ist jetzt bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen kaum  zu beurteilen...Blätter + Wasser ist im Moment einfach zu viel für mich um halbwegs flüssig zu fahren. Was aber auffällt: ich kann/muss die Pike wesentlich softer abstimmen um ein harmonisches Fahrwerk zu bekommen. Was im Großen und Ganzen eine tolle Eigenschaft für mich ist...vor Allem noch viel spiel nach oben hin. Interessanterweise hat das Rad aber auch noch zusätzlich mehr Pop - was aber mit Sicherheit an dem besseren Dämpfer liegt im vgl zum Monarch R. Bei Drops von ca 1m ins Flat (haben da ne tolle Bahntreppe zum testen für sowas, wo jedes Rad mal drüber muss  ) gibt das Rad erstaunlicherweise, obwohl gefühlt softer, weniger Federweg frei und schluckt gleichzeitig die Landung egal wie sehr ich da reinstampfe...Am Trail sehe ich eher das Gegenteil - der DBAir arbeit mit mehr Federweg...versinkt aber trotzdem nicht...spricht wieder für die Zugstufe. Aber wie gesagt...etwas schwer zu beurteilen nach 3 Fahrten bei den Bedingungen 

Fazit: mir gefällts, erstrecht wenn der eigentlich LRS endlich ankommt.








Und weils Wetter so schön is:


----------



## nullstein (20. Dezember 2015)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Adé Intense SS2 - Griaß di Rune!
> Testfahrt steht noch aus... hab zur Zeit Fieber :-/


Oha...da würde mich aber ein Bericht zum Fahrwerk (insbesondere Dämpfer) interessieren. Welche Feder fährst du und was wiegst du?
Ich will meinen CCDB Air entweder durch den Float X2 oder eben den DHX2 ersetzen. Und die Pike soll auch raus. In Whistler, so wirkte es auf mich, hab ich sie an ihre Grenzen gebracht. Also muss für 2016 was Potenteres her


----------



## HC-Maxi (20. Dezember 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Oha...da würde mich aber ein Bericht zum Fahrwerk (insbesondere Dämpfer) interessieren. Welche Feder fährst du und was wiegst du?
> Ich will meinen CCDB Air entweder durch den Float X2 oder eben den DHX2 ersetzen. Und die Pike soll auch raus. In Whistler, so wirkte es auf mich, hab ich sie an ihre Grenzen gebracht. Also muss für 2016 was Potenteres her



Das Fahrwerk fahre ich in dieser Form eh schon nen Monat oder zwei. Das Rune kam jetzt halt neu. Die Gabel steht meiner Einschätzung nach schon ne ordentliche Ecke vor der Pike... ist aber auch immer Geschmackssache. Ich bin ne Pike probegefahren, die hatte für mich den für Luftgabeln typischen schlechten Mid-Stroke Support und das hasse ich. Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen, wie viele Token da drin waren, das macht bestimmt einiges aus. Ich jedenfalls will ne relativ lineare und steife Gabel, die mir erzählt was sich unter meinem Vorderrad tut. Ich will keine Mega-Sänfte die mich komplett vom Untergrund isoliert (wie es die Pike tat). Und die 36 macht das ziemlich genau so, wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Der Dämpfer ist geil. Luftdämpfer kommen für mich gar nicht in Frage, daher Coil. Aber ich fahr halt auch Rad um runter zu fahren und nicht rauf. Es ist ne 400er Feder. Sag beim Rune sitzt bei 20,5mm an der Kolbenstange, also bei gut 32%. Das sollte ganz gut passen.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich mir performance-mäßig nicht die gewaltigen Änderungen erwarte. Das SS2 war/ist n wahnsinns Rad, das bergab wie Sau ging und da sagen mir die Geodaten vom Rune, dass sich das jetzt nicht ändern wird. Das Rune wird stabiler sein und eventuell nicht so verspielt. Also alles so wie ichs will. =)

Die erste Probefahrt ist für morgen früh geplant. Dann kann ich mehr sagen.

Ansonsten danke für das Lob für das Rad. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Bessere Fotos werden nachgereicht.


----------



## nullstein (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke für deine Einschätzung.was wiegst du?
Die Federn für den DHX2 sind recht teuer. Da würde ich gern am Anfang einen Indiz haben, wo ich anfange mit der Steifigkeit.
Ich wiege nackt 78kg. Hätte jetzt auf ne 450er für mich getippt.


----------



## HC-Maxi (20. Dezember 2015)

Näggisch 80Kg geradeaus. Je nach Anzahl der Bierchen am Vorabend auch mal 81Kg 
Und ich bin nicht unbedingt der zimperlichste Fahrer. Ne 450er hatte ich kurz im SS2 (in nem X-Fusion Vector), da hat gar nix mehr gefedert :-D


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Oha...da würde mich aber ein Bericht zum Fahrwerk (insbesondere Dämpfer) interessieren. Welche Feder fährst du und was wiegst du?
> Ich will meinen CCDB Air entweder durch den Float X2 oder eben den DHX2 ersetzen. Und die Pike soll auch raus. In Whistler, so wirkte es auf mich, hab ich sie an ihre Grenzen gebracht. Also muss für 2016 was Potenteres her



X-Fusion Metric !


----------



## nullstein (20. Dezember 2015)

Sackschwer das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2015)

Meine wiegt 2300g mit Protektoren-Dingsbums, ohne 2230g.
Dafür ist sie wirklich steif.

Der Rune Rahmen ist eh der falsche, um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## nullstein (20. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Meine wiegt 2300g mit Protektoren-Dingsbums, ohne 2230g.
> Dafür ist sie wirklich steif.
> 
> Der Rune Rahmen ist eh der falsche, um Gewicht zu sparen.


Deshalb muss man aber nicht bei jedem Bauteil den Gewichtsaspekt vernachlässigen 
Reicht schon, dass ich jetzt auf die BR-M820 umsteige


----------



## Jussi (21. Dezember 2015)

Dann nimm ne Fox 36.
Fahre ich selbst auch, gerne auch im Park, top Gabel die einiges verträgt. 
Saint auch gut fahre ich auch, beides allerdings schon von Anfang an


----------



## Mr.Radical (21. Dezember 2015)

Welche Beläge/Scheiben Kombi fährt ihr bei der Saint?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2015)

XT und XTR: 
Nur metall Beläge von Shimano (je nach Angebot mit oder ohne Kühlrippen. Eher ohne...)
Scheiben: RT76, SUperstarcomponents usw.... alle ähnlich gut.


----------



## 2o83 (21. Dezember 2015)

Aus grün wurde grau. Die Felgendecals kommen noch ab.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Dezember 2015)

Richtig stimmig!!


----------



## Jan-S. (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir hier jemand was zum Thema einkelsteuersatz am rune sagen? Es geht mir um das Modell bis 2015 theoretisch müsste ich doch mit - 0.5 Grad an die Winkel des 2016er Modells rankommen und das sollte das tretlager ja zusätzlich noch absenken. Ich weiß aber nicht wie viel tiefer das tretlager beim 2016er Modell ist (mein Smartphone stellt die banshee Seite nicht richtig Dar) vlt hat ja jemand Erfahrungen oder schon mal gerechnet.


----------



## Jussi (21. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Welche Beläge/Scheiben Kombi fährt ihr bei der Saint?



Original Beläge Metall und Ice Tech Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2015)

Jan-S. schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand was zum Thema einkelsteuersatz am rune sagen? Es geht mir um das Modell bis 2015 theoretisch müsste ich doch mit - 0.5 Grad an die Winkel des 2016er Modells rankommen und das sollte das tretlager ja zusätzlich noch absenken. Ich weiß aber nicht wie viel tiefer das tretlager beim 2016er Modell ist (mein Smartphone stellt die banshee Seite nicht richtig Dar) vlt hat ja jemand Erfahrungen oder schon mal gerechnet.



Und Offset Bushings reinmachen.


----------



## Jussi (21. Dezember 2015)

Wo kommst denn dann mit dem Lenkwinkel hin?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2015)

Je nach Steuersatz um die 64 Grad. Das Oberrohr wird natürlich auch kürzer.


----------



## Jan-S. (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab die Daten gefunden, jeweils basierend auf dem 2015er rune in L in der tiefen Einstellung. Die Änderungen in der tretlager Höhe sind minimal. Offset buchsen will ich eigentlich eher nicht machen weil dann der sitzwinkel noch flacher wird. wenn zusätzlich auch ein winkelsteuersatz verbaut ist. Ist der lenkwinkel dann wie Aufnem chopper

Das 2016 hat 350mm bb height in der höchsten Einstellung, in der mittleren 345 und tief 338


----------



## US. (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Achtung, der Rechner verwendet für Lenkwinkel und den Rest der Geometrie verschiedene Bezugssysteme.
Wenn du einen -1,5deg Steuersatz einbaust, flacht sich der  resultierende LW nur um rund 1,0deg ab. (Bezugsebene Fahrbahn)
Nur innerhalb des Fahrrad-KOS beträgt die Änderung 1,5deg. 

Tretlagerhöhen differieren lt. Banshee um 12mm zw. MJ 2015 und 2016.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab ein 2015er Modell mit Winkelsteuersatz -1 ° und fahre in der mittleren Einstellung. Daher dürfte der LW bei 64,5° liegen. Sowohl im steilen verblockten Gelände, als auch bei richtig schnellen Passagen lässt sich das Rad nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Allerdings fehlt mir bei schnellen Richtungswechseln auch manchmal die Wendigkeit, man muss da schon richtig "arbeiten". Den Steuersatz hab ich eingebaut, weil ich beim Aufbau nix anderes da hatte, wenn ich mal Lust habe, werde ich einen ohne Winkelveränderung testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (23. Dezember 2015)

So, meine graue Sau ist zwar schon seit einigen Tagen fertig, aber dichter Nebel mit Sichtweiten, welche geringer als die Distanz zwischen Sattel und Lenker waren, verhinderten hartnäckig, das Ding vernünftig zu fotografieren.

Anfängliche Zweifel nach dem Aufbau Richtung "zu lange", "zu hoch", "zu schmale Reifen",… (bisher fuhr ich ein recht massives Trek Scratch in Größe M) waren eigentlich nach den ersten Metern rund um den Häuserblock vom Tisch - jetzt freue ich mich darauf, den Hobel über die Trails der Ostalpen zu wetzen


Vom Aufbau her bin ich einige Kompromisse zwischen Gewicht und Funktion eingegangen (vor allem bei Gabel und Dämpfer), aber knapp unter 14 Kilo fühlen sich dafür einfach geil an.
Die Farbe ist Geschmacksache, aber ich finde das Grau richtig, richtig gut.

BTW: Danke an die vielen Anregungen hier im Forum - hat mir so manche Entscheidung leichter gemacht


----------



## Seppl- (23. Dezember 2015)

urks schrieb:


> So, meine graue Sau ist zwar schon seit einigen Tagen fertig, aber dichter Nebel mit Sichtweiten, welche geringer als die Distanz zwischen Sattel und Lenker waren, verhinderten hartnäckig, das Ding vernünftig zu fotografieren.
> 
> Anfängliche Zweifel nach dem Aufbau Richtung "zu lange", "zu hoch", "zu schmale Reifen",… (bisher fuhr ich ein recht massives Trek Scratch in Größe M) waren eigentlich nach den ersten Metern rund um den Häuserblock vom Tisch - jetzt freue ich mich darauf, den Hobel über die Trails der Ostalpen zu wetzen
> 
> ...


Hey wow Glückwunsch zu dem schmucken Rad!


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2015)

urks schrieb:


> So, meine graue Sau ist zwar schon seit einigen Tagen fertig, aber dichter Nebel mit Sichtweiten, welche geringer als die Distanz zwischen Sattel und Lenker waren, verhinderten hartnäckig, das Ding vernünftig zu fotografieren.
> 
> Anfängliche Zweifel nach dem Aufbau Richtung "zu lange", "zu hoch", "zu schmale Reifen",… (bisher fuhr ich ein recht massives Trek Scratch in Größe M) waren eigentlich nach den ersten Metern rund um den Häuserblock vom Tisch - jetzt freue ich mich darauf, den Hobel über die Trails der Ostalpen zu wetzen
> 
> ...




Hammer ! Sehr schön.


----------



## US. (23. Dezember 2015)

Top Das Grau war bei mir auch eine Option in Kombination mit der Magura Raceline. Schön es hier  zu sehen!


----------



## nullstein (23. Dezember 2015)

@urks:
Ein sehr geschmackvoller Aufbau! Und das ganz ohne farblich angepasste Decalschlachten


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Dezember 2015)

Super Aufbau. Sehr stimmig.
Die Magura reizt mich ja auch obwohl ich mit meinen Hope sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## DAKAY (23. Dezember 2015)

Hey, ich stelle die frage hier auch mal.
Hat hier jemand schon mal jemand einTransition Patrol oder Suppressor gegen ein Rune verglichen, und könnte mir mal seine Meinung zu den Bikes schildern.


----------



## seki80 (26. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen,

werde wohl hoffentlich auch bald zu den glücklichen zählen dürfen. Wenn der Rahmen kommt. Lieferdatum voraussichtlich mitte - ende Januar - laut aussage von Komking. Das gute Stück war leider beim Lieferanten in der Größe XL nicht auf Lager und ist wohl via Seefracht auf dem Weg zu uns. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte? Auftragsbestätigung von Komking vom 14.12.

Abgesehen vom Steuersatz und der verstellbaren Sattelstütze kann ich zum Glück alles von meinem alten Radl (LV 601 MK2) übernehmen.

Bei der Sattelstütze habe ich mich für die KS Integra mit 150mm Hub entschieden und dem Steuersatz wollte ich den von CK nehmen. Bin mir aber hier bei dem genauen Modell nicht 200% sicher (Da dachte ich mir, da frag ich doch lieber nochmal nach! ).

Chris King InSet i2 Grip Lock Tapered Steuersatz ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/40
http://www.bike24.de/p115239.html

Der müsste passen oder? Also bestellt ist er schon ;p

Ansonsten bin ich schon sehr gespannt und halte Euch gerne auf dem Laufenden! Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im vergleich zum 601 fahren lässt!!! Hab schon viel Gutes gehört und hier mit zu lesen, schürt die Vorfreude nur noch mehr! ;p

Viele Grüße,
C


----------



## Pakalolo (27. Dezember 2015)

Möchte jemand den Double Barell aus meinem neuen Rune Rahmen haben? Ungefahren und zum fairen Preis. 
Spekuliere auf den Marzocchi 053 werde  den im Rune testen, falls sich mal ein Schnäppchen ergibt.
Ride on!


----------



## Mr.Radical (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde meinen ungefahrenen RS Monarch Plus RC3 MY2016 aus meinem Rune verkaufen. Wurde durch einen Fox Float X 2016 ersetzt. 
Für den gunmetal Rune Rahmen mit den gelben Decals hätte ich die passenden Decals von SlikGraphics zum dazugeben. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen ungefahrenen RS Monarch Plus RC3 MY2016 aus meinem Rune verkaufen. Wurde durch einen Fox Float X 2016 ersetzt.
> Für den gunmetal Rune Rahmen mit den gelben Decals hätte ich die passenden Decals von SlikGraphics zum dazugeben.



Das war jetzt aber schon recht flott! Wieso denn?


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Dezember 2015)

dann würde ich dir aber eher zum Ccdb raten. Der fox ( zumindest der 2015 ) passt nicht zum rund, daher auch von banshee raus genommen


----------



## Pakalolo (28. Dezember 2015)

Kannst Du mal beschreiben, was genau nicht zum Rune passt? Hätte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Fox mal zu testen.
Danke


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Dezember 2015)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen. Den 2015er Float X Ctd habe ich auch und bin rundum zufrieden damit.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2015)

Hatte ich auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Dezember 2015)

Aussage von banshee war fox gibts nicht mehr weil sie einfach nicht so gut funktionieren.
Ich selber hatte den float x 2015 im gt, und nun den ext storia und vorher den Ccdb im rune.
Daher kann ich für mich sagen, dass der fox einfach unauffällig war und nicht positiv oder negativ zu erwähnen ist. Einzig der losbrechmoment hat mich enorm gestört weil der fox anfangs weggesackt ist.
Anders bei den anderen Dämpfern. Da gibt es nur gutes zu berichten.

Den float Evol 2016 ( ohne x ) fahre ich im stumpy, da passt er wirklich gut und tut sich nix zum Monarch.


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte auch den CCDB CS und den MZ Rocco TST Coil zum testen...
Ist wohl auch wie meistens Geschmacksache und vom Gewicht abhängig denke ich mal. Weder im Park noch auf Touren fühle ich mich damit benachteiligt. Ich musste ihn nur mal auf Garantie zum Service schicken weil er Luft im Öl hatte. Seitdem läuft er aber 1 A.


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Dezember 2015)

Vom Gewicht abhängig wohl nur wenn man über 110kg hinaus geht.
Ich hatte den Sommer über straighte 80kg und der Dämpfer rauschte nur durch.
 Persönlicher Geschmack, Fahrweise und Feinfühligkeit was den Dämpfer angeht sind eher Parameter.


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Dezember 2015)

da geb ich dir allerdings recht! 

Habe auch nackte 78kg aber selbst bei Landungen ins Flat noch keine Probs gehabt. Ich glaub du fährst einfach ein gutes Stück krasser als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (28. Dezember 2015)

Tatsache ist, dass banshee den Dämpfer aus dem Programme genommen hat.
Mit etwas Zeit und Fingerspitzengefühl wird man auch den float x hinbekommen.
Ob der dann aber im tune besser funktioniert als der Monarch oder gar der Ccdb wage ich weiterhin zu bezweifeln


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Dezember 2015)

über den Monarch kann ich gar nichts sagen und welcher Dämpfer am besten im Rune läuft auch nicht. Das will ich auch gar nicht. den CCDB kenne ich halt eher aus anderen Rahmen besser. Bevorzugt werden bei mir aber grundsätzlich Dämpfer mit weniger Setupmöglichkeiten, da kann ich auch nicht so viel verstellen 

Aber Fakt is bei mir, dass ich den Rahmen schon ein ganzes Jahr fahre. Egal wie oft ich nach anderen Bikes schaue, will ich zum ersten mal nichts anderes


----------



## sirios (28. Dezember 2015)

Fakt ist: Bester Rahmen wenn man damit ALLES fahren will und es halten soll !


----------



## Mr.Radical (28. Dezember 2015)

Laut everyday26 passt der neue Fox Float X Evol 2016 aufgrund der großen Luftkrammer nicht zum Rune (außer man verwendet entsprechend viele Spacer). Diese bekommt der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus nicht besonders. 

Angabe ohne Gewähr. Hab das nur nebenbei aufgeschnappt als er gerade meinen Rahmen aus dem Karton holte. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## US. (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi, wenn wir gerade beim Thema Dämpfer sind; was wäre vom Fox Float X2 zu halten?
Teils wird er ja im Rune genutzt.
Ich hab gerade den Monarch, möchte den aber als Ersatzdämpfer nehmen.
CC DB inline könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber das Thema Zuverlässigkeit spricht tendenziell dagegen.
Der X2 wäre ma zumindest in alle Richtungen ausreichend enstellbar inkl. Luftkammergrösse.

Oder doch wieder Coil? 
Derzeit habe ich noch nen X Fusion Air, der mir sehr gut gefällt bis auf die nicht vorhandene Luftkammergrösse.

Danke schon mal für Hinweise zum X2 oder Alternativen, Gruss Uwe


----------



## HC-Maxi (28. Dezember 2015)

Also der DHX2 Coil passt perfekt ins Rune =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (29. Dezember 2015)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand 26 " Ausfallenden rumliegen und würde diese abgeben?

Guten Rutsch allen hier!

Edith: 142x12mm


----------



## Seppl- (29. Dezember 2015)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch jemand 26 " Ausfallenden rumliegen und würde diese abgeben?
> 
> Guten Rutsch allen hier!


Ich hätte welche.


----------



## Seppl- (29. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es was bezüglich wie weit die Stütze mindestens eingeschoben sein muss?


----------



## svenson69 (29. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Hi, wenn wir gerade beim Thema Dämpfer sind; was wäre vom Fox Float X2 zu halten?
> Teils wird er ja im Rune genutzt.
> Ich hab gerade den Monarch, möchte den aber als Ersatzdämpfer nehmen.
> CC DB inline könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber das Thema Zuverlässigkeit spricht tendenziell dagegen.
> ...



Kommt ja auch drauf an für was du ihn alles nutzen möchtest
Monarch,X Fusion und der Inline sind für mich ganz andere Dämpfer wie z.b der X2 oder Double Barrel.Die ersten 3 wollte ich nicht unbedingt im Park fahren ( ist nur eine Vermutung,konnte von denen noch keinen fahren ) und die anderen 2 sind für leichtes Enduro schon unterfordert ( die bin ich gefahren )
So ein Zwischending wäre für mich der Bos Kirk,der kann beides 
Im moment fahre ich den X2 da es für mich hauptsächlich nur bergab geht.
Der durfte heute auch das erste Mal in den Bikepark.




Habe jetzt zig verschiedene Einstellung mal ausprobiert.War dann am Ende des Tages auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.Passt sehr gut zur Gabel.Sobald das es schnell wird arbeiten die beiden wunderbar

Werde jetzt mal noch mit den Volumenspacer etwas herum experimentieren.So das ich es am Anfang etwas weicher habe und zum Schluss raus mehr Progression.


----------



## US. (29. Dezember 2015)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Also der DHX2 Coil passt perfekt ins Rune =)


Ja, daran zweifel ich nicht. 
Gewicht und Preis sind natürlich entsprechend. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich beim Luftdämpfer schon die leichte Anpassbarkeit angenehm.



svenson69 schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch drauf an für was du ihn alles nutzen möchtest
> Monarch,X Fusion und der Inline sind für mich ganz andere Dämpfer wie z.b der X2 oder Double Barrel.Die ersten 3 wollte ich nicht unbedingt im Park fahren ( ist nur eine Vermutung,konnte von denen noch keinen fahren ) und die anderen 2 sind für leichtes Enduro schon unterfordert ( die bin ich gefahren )
> So ein Zwischending wäre für mich der Bos Kirk,der kann beides
> Im moment fahre ich den X2 da es für mich hauptsächlich nur bergab geht.




Bikepark eher selten. Freeride Touren mit Shuttleunterstützung ist Schwerpunkt. Finale, Saalbach, Widkogel, Gardasee zur Orientierung.
Aber auch Trailrunde zu Hause auf der Alb oder nur Fitnessrunde.
In meinem letzten Bike hatte ich den Vivid Coil und den X Fusion Vector Air. Den Vector Air halte ich für einen sehr potenten und flexiblen Dämpfer. Da kann ich deine Bewertung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Der hat nur am Initial stroke ein Problem.
Da sollte der Float X2 doch super sein !?

Bos Kirk liegt auch in der Fox Preisliga  wäre aber etwas unflexibel.
Vivid Air kenne ich wie auch den Vivid Coil. Aus meiner Sicht müssen die aber meist individuell angepasst werden.
Hmmm, also doch den Float X2...


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2015)

Im Bikemarkt ist/war ein relativ günstiger X2 in 216x63.


----------



## HC-Maxi (29. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Ja, daran zweifel ich nicht.
> Gewicht und Preis sind natürlich entsprechend. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich beim Luftdämpfer schon die leichte Anpassbarkeit angenehm



Ja, ich kann deine Meinung nachvollziehen. Gewicht spielt für mich keine große Rolle. Uphill ist nur Mittel zum Zweck, aber ne andere Meinung darf man eh nicht vertreten, wenn vorne und hinten 1250g Schlappen mit mit ner 42a Mischung montiert sind. Aber im großen und ganzen trete ich trotzdem alles selbst hoch, auch wenn's mal 1200Hm sind.  Aber ich bin da zugegebenermaßen etwas eigen...


----------



## MikeGa (29. Dezember 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch drauf an für was du ihn alles nutzen möchtest
> Monarch,X Fusion und der Inline sind für mich ganz andere Dämpfer wie z.b der X2 oder Double Barrel.Die ersten 3 wollte ich nicht unbedingt im Park fahren ( ist nur eine Vermutung,konnte von denen noch keinen fahren ) und die anderen 2 sind für leichtes Enduro schon unterfordert ( die bin ich gefahren )
> So ein Zwischending wäre für mich der Bos Kirk,der kann beides
> Im moment fahre ich den X2 da es für mich hauptsächlich nur bergab geht.
> ...




Warst Du zufällig heute in Beerfelden?
Ich meine ich hätte das Bike dort gesehen.


----------



## svenson69 (30. Dezember 2015)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Warst Du zufällig heute in Beerfelden?
> Ich meine ich hätte das Bike dort gesehen.


Ja,mein Bike und ich waren dort


----------



## svenson69 (30. Dezember 2015)

US. schrieb:


> Den Vector Air halte ich für einen sehr potenten und flexiblen Dämpfer. Da kann ich deine Bewertung nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


Hatte ja auch geschrieben das es eine Vermutung ist,da ich ihn noch nicht gefahren bin
Lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (30. Dezember 2015)

So ich bin seit gestern auch glücklicher X2 Besitzer. Ich bin in meinem 2015 Rahmen nie richtig warm mit dem DB Cs geworden. Deshalb hab ich nach einer Alternative geschaut und dabei auf den X2 gestoßen. 
Heute gab es bereits das erste kleine Probefahren und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Im Vergleich zum DB besitzt der X2 keinen Climb Switch oder dergleichen. Trotzdem war die heutige Tour mit 800hm zu keiner Zeit unangenehm. Der Rune Rahmen wippt halt wirklich kaum.
Bergab dann das große "Aha" Erlebnis. Bereits mit dem Grundsetup von Fox hat der Dämpfer super funktioniert. Wurzelteppiche hat er mit links weggebügelt und bei der kleinsten Unebenheit war er wirklich super sensibel. Was ich besonders mag, und beim CCDB vermisst habe, war das "agile". Mir hat immer etwas der Popp gefehlt. Der X2 macht einfach nur Spaß und war für mich der richtige Tausch!


----------



## DAKAY (30. Dezember 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Was ich besonders mag, und beim CCDB vermisst habe, war das "agile". Mir hat immer etwas der Popp gefehlt.


Hat schon jemand den CCDB direkt mit dem Monarch vergleichen können?
Edith: Im Rune versteht sich.


----------



## svenson69 (30. Dezember 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> So ich bin seit gestern auch glücklicher X2 Besitzer. Ich bin in meinem 2015 Rahmen nie richtig warm mit dem DB Cs geworden. Deshalb hab ich nach einer Alternative geschaut und dabei auf den X2 gestoßen.
> Heute gab es bereits das erste kleine Probefahren und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Im Vergleich zum DB besitzt der X2 keinen Climb Switch oder dergleichen. Trotzdem war die heutige Tour mit 800hm zu keiner Zeit unangenehm. Der Rune Rahmen wippt halt wirklich kaum.
> Bergab dann das große "Aha" Erlebnis. Bereits mit dem Grundsetup von Fox hat der Dämpfer super funktioniert. Wurzelteppiche hat er mit links weggebügelt und bei der kleinsten Unebenheit war er wirklich super sensibel. Was ich besonders mag, und beim CCDB vermisst habe, war das "agile". Mir hat immer etwas der Popp gefehlt. Der X2 macht einfach nur Spaß und war für mich der richtige Tausch!



Darf ich mal fragen bei welchem Gewicht du wieviel psi drin hast?oder wieviel mm Sag?


----------



## Django1985 (30. Dezember 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen bei welchem Gewicht du wieviel psi drin hast?oder wieviel mm Sag?


Hi Sven,
ich hab mit der Angabe Pound in Psi angefangen! Heißt 85kg fahrbereit 190psi(19mm sag hat gepasst). Hat ganz gut gepasst. Die Angabe für die HSR usw. hab ich vom Vorschlag dann auf mich angepasst. Der Dämpfer hat dann ziemlich schnell gut funktioniert. Ich werde allerdings sicher noch mit Spacern hantieren, weil der Dämpfer bei einem 2 m Drop, zwar nicht durchgeschlagen ist, aber doch den ganzen Federweg genutzt hat und ich noch eine Reserve möchte.


----------



## svenson69 (30. Dezember 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> ich hab mit der Angabe Pound in Psi angefangen! Heißt 85kg fahrbereit 190psi(19mm sag hat gepasst). Hat ganz gut gepasst. Die Angabe für die HSR usw. hab ich vom Vorschlag dann auf mich angepasst. Der Dämpfer hat dann ziemlich schnell gut funktioniert. Ich werde allerdings sicher noch mit Spacern hantieren, weil der Dämpfer bei einem 2 m Drop, zwar nicht durchgeschlagen ist, aber doch den ganzen Federweg genutzt hat und ich noch eine Reserve möchte.


Meinst du damit,dein Körpergewicht mal 2( Umrechnung Pfund/Kilo 2:1 )
Müsstest du dann nicht auf 170psi kommen?
Oder versteh ich das grad falsch?
Ich habe bei ca 68kg mit Ausrüstung irgendwas zwischen 155-160psi.
Und ordentlich high und lowspeed druckstufe drin.
Genaue Klicks weiß ich grad nicht,aber auf jedenfalls mehr wie in der Anleitung.
Habe ihn auch so schon an Federwgslimit gebracht.
Deshalb werd ich morgen mal einen Spacer reinmachen.
Ich hoff das geht so einfach wie es im Videos zu sehen ist.


----------



## Django1985 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das einfach bei Googel eingegeben habe und irgendwas mit 187 Pounds dran stand! Ich musste die Druckstufen auch noch ordentlich zu drehen! Er fühlt sich so jetzt aber eigentlich wirklich perfekt an, bis auf die Federwegsausnutzung! Deshalb auch Spacer


----------



## svenson69 (31. Dezember 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das einfach bei Googel eingegeben habe und irgendwas mit 187 Pounds dran stand! Ich musste die Druckstufen auch noch ordentlich zu drehen! Er fühlt sich so jetzt aber eigentlich wirklich perfekt an, bis auf die Federwegsausnutzung! Deshalb auch Spacer


Ich habe es jetzt auch mal gegoogelt.Das pound ist eine andere Maßeinheit wie unser "Pfund" ! Wieder was gelernt,hatte ich auch nicht gewusst 
Wenn ich da jetzt mein Gewicht eingebe,dann komm ich da auch hin mit meiner psizahl.
Ich werd später mal die Klicks zählen gehen,intressiert mich selbst wo ich nach dem Parkbesuch letztendlich stehen geblieben bin.
Mal vielleicht noch eine blöde Frage.
Da ich das erste mal zum einstellen "firm" auf der Druckstufe stehen hatte,habe ich auch nach dem Wort gegoogelt.da stand was mit plüschig,was für mich weich bedeutet.Mein Kumpel meinte bei seinem Monarch wäre "firm" auch weich.
Dann im Park habe ich jemand angesprochen wo auch den X2 fährt und der meinte "firm" wäre straff/hart.
Was ist es denn für dich wenn du Richtung "firm" drehst?
Können die nicht einfach hard und soft drauf schreiben oder +/-?!


----------



## nullstein (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke ja aktuell auch darüber nach den DB Air XV gegen den X2 zu tauschen. Nicht weil ich mit dem DB nicht zufrieden, sondern weil ich gern mal was Neues probieren würde. Wenn ich hier allerdings lese, dass die Druckstufen ordentlich zugedreht werden und der FW sehr weit ausgenutzt wird, dann schreckt mich das erstmal vom X2 ab. Den DB fahre ich von den Druck-und Zugstufen fast auf der Empfehlung von Cane Creek (also nicht voll zugedreht) und ich fahre einen kleinen Spacer in der Luftkammer. Und der DB läuft super bei mir.


----------



## svenson69 (31. Dezember 2015)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich denke ja aktuell auch darüber nach den DB Air XV gegen den X2 zu tauschen. Nicht weil ich mit dem DB nicht zufrieden, sondern weil ich gern mal was Neues probieren würde. Wenn ich hier allerdings lese, dass die Druckstufen ordentlich zugedreht werden und der FW sehr weit ausgenutzt wird, dann schreckt mich das erstmal vom X2 ab. Den DB fahre ich von den Druck-und Zugstufen fast auf der Empfehlung von Cane Creek (also nicht voll zugedreht) und ich fahre einen kleinen Spacer in der Luftkammer. Und der DB läuft super bei mir.


Jeder Hintern ist auch anderst
Ich bin mit dem X2 nach 2 Tagen fahren schon zufriedener wie nach Monaten mit dem Cane Creek.Der war,wie du schon schreibst auch gut,aber mir hat da was gefehlt oder auch vielleicht habe ich einfach nicht das richtige Setup für mich gefunden.
Aber das was mir nicht gepasst hat,hab ich jetzt mit dem X2.Egal mit welchen Einstellungen,wieweit die Druckstufe zugedreht ist,solange wie ich das erreiche was ich haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. Dezember 2015)

Firm ist immer stark/straff.


----------



## Django1985 (31. Dezember 2015)

Für mich ist der x2 wie gesagt auch besser. Und ich habe noch nicht die optimale Einstellun gefunden!


----------



## DAKAY (31. Dezember 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da ich das erste mal zum einstellen "firm" auf der Druckstufe stehen hatte,habe ich auch nach dem Wort gegoogelt.da stand was mit plüschig,was für mich weich bedeutet.Mein


Da hat dich Google aber schön verarscht 
CaneCreek benutzt die Bezeichnung Firm auch, als Gegensatz zu Plush.




svenson69 schrieb:


> Können die nicht einfach hard und soft drauf schreiben oder +/-?!


Sollte immer gleich sein, rechtsrum(im Uhrzeigersinn) dreht man zu.
Also
Dämpfer zu = straffer
Zugstufe zu = langsamer


----------



## svenson69 (31. Dezember 2015)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Sollte immer gleich sein, rechtsrum(im Uhrzeigersinn) dreht man zu.
> Also
> Dämpfer zu = straffer
> Zugstufe zu = langsamer


Bei allen Dämpfern,egal welcher Marke?
Das muss ich mir merken


----------



## US. (31. Dezember 2015)

Hi Django und Svenson, was mich eher abschreckt ist eure Einschätzung hinsichtlich Pop und aktivem Fahrwerk.
Ich bevorzuge es eher mit viel Traktion und Plüsch. Natürlich schon mit einem gewissen Midstroke Support.  Hoffe den X2 bekommt man auch in die softe Richtung abgestimmt!?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Django1985 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe die hsr ziemlich zu gemacht weil ich das mag! Davor war er einfach mega soft. Super sensibel. So hab ich den db nie hinbekommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (31. Dezember 2015)

So,war jetzt mal schauen was gestern für Einstellung rausgekommen sind.
Wiege mit Ausrüstung so ca 68kg.
Habe bei 158psi 19-20mm Sag.
HSR 3 Klicks --> slow
LSR 2 Klicks  
HSD 17 Klicks --> firm
LSD 11 Klicks 

Wenn ich mir die Einstellungen so anschaue muss ich sagen ich fahr ja recht straff und schnell.Aber es hat sich für mich ziemlich gut angefühlt.
Und um jetzt noch etwas von der HSD weg zukommen werd ich einen zusätzlichen Spacer verbauen.So wird er noch etwas komfortabler.

@Django1985 könntest du mal deine genauen Einstellungen posten?


----------



## Jan-S. (31. Dezember 2015)

Hi, bin seit kurzem auch stolzer rune Besitzer. 
Mir taugts!
Hatte ja erst bedenken wegen der tretlager Höhe, aber nach der ersten Probe Fahrt haben die sich zerstreut.
Werde am lenkwinkel oder mit Offset bushings nichts verändern. Hab aber doch mal ne Frage hab im moment den Atlas 50mm vorbau drauf, wenn ich den lenker einschlage berühren die bremshebel den Rahmen, ich musste also noch etwas höher, kann aber keine spacer mehr unterbauen da ich vom gabelschaft schon am Limit bin. Ich bräuchte also einen vorbau mit 35mm klemmung der schmaler baut als 40mm und am besten 6° oder mehr winkel hat. Hat jemand Nen Tip?


----------



## Django1985 (31. Dezember 2015)

Mal schauen ob ich es heute noch schaffe! Ansonsten morgen!


----------



## ooib (31. Dezember 2015)

svenson69 schrieb:


> So,war jetzt mal schauen was gestern für Einstellung rausgekommen sind.
> Wiege mit Ausrüstung so ca 68kg.
> Habe bei 158psi 19-20mm Sag.
> HSR 3 Klicks --> slow
> ...



Ist das jeweils von komplett offen gezählt, oder?


----------



## svenson69 (31. Dezember 2015)

ooib schrieb:


> Ist das jeweils von komplett offen gezählt, oder?


Ja.
Von soft Richtung hart und schnell Richtung langsam.


----------



## Django1985 (31. Dezember 2015)

also von zu (voll clockwise) die klicks rückwärts (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) gezählt bei 190 psi und knapp 30% Sag:
HSR 13 Fox 14-16
LSR 17 FOx 16-18
HSC 15 Fox 16-18
LSC 16 Fox 18-20
Bin doch besser bei Fox gelandet als gedacht! Hab halt immer wieder hin und her gedreht bis es sich für mich gut angefühlt hat!
Aber wie gesagt ich muss noch Spacer rein machen und noch ein bisschen an der HSR spielen!


----------



## svenson69 (31. Dezember 2015)

Django1985 schrieb:


> also von zu (voll clockwise) die klicks rückwärts (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) gezählt bei 190 psi und knapp 30% Sag:
> HSR 13 Fox 14-16
> LSR 17 FOx 16-18
> HSC 15 Fox 16-18
> LSC 16 Fox 18-20


Ich hab grad andersrum gezählt

Auf die Weise wäre es bei mir 
HSR 20  Fox 15-17
LSR 21		 18-20
HSC 6		  18-20
LSC 13		 20-22


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Januar 2016)

Was ist los? Der letzte Beitrag ist vom letzten Jahr. Alle noch verkatert hier? 
Dann verrate ich mal meinen Farbwechsel. Von raw zu orange, 2015er Modell. Was für eine abgefahrene Farbe.
Das Rune ist das erste Rad, dass ich zweimal hatte.


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## Django1985 (2. Januar 2016)

ich habe heute die spacer im x2 gewechselt! ist super einfach! bin auf die fahrt morgen gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (3. Januar 2016)

Rune, artgerecht bewegt:


----------



## iceis (3. Januar 2016)

Schaut teilweise recht steil aus.
Sone Strecke wenn man hätte bräuchte man auch keine Kette^^


----------



## ooib (3. Januar 2016)

Ou ja! Auf diese Strecke hätte ich jetzt sowas von bock  Chainless auch gut


----------



## HC-Maxi (4. Januar 2016)

Rune geht auch bei -4°C gut!


----------



## cocoon79 (5. Januar 2016)

Welche Größe benötige ich denn bei 1,86 mit 85 SL?


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Januar 2016)

L oder XL. Je nach Vorliebe  Ich würde da eher zu XL greifen.


----------



## HC-Maxi (5. Januar 2016)

Ich bin 1,84 mit 84cm SL und ich hab das L genommen. Ich kam von nem relativ kompakten Rad mit 415mm Reach, auf die 450mm Reach vom Rune und finde es passend. Angenehm geräumig, ohne riesig zu wirken. Also bei deinen 1,86 schließe ich mich dem GrazerTourer an. L oder XL, je nach deiner persönlichen Vorliebe sogar eher XL.


----------



## MikeGa (5. Januar 2016)

Fahre ein L bei 187.
Passt für mich sehr gut soweit ich das sagen kann. Bin noch kein XL gefahren.
Da ich zu lange Beine für den Rest hab ist bei mir der Sattel eh immer weit draußen. Wenn der Rahmen dann länger wird passt es wg. dem Oberkörper nicht mehr ganz so gut


----------



## Mr.Radical (5. Januar 2016)

Ich bin 189cm groß und habe mir das 16er Rune, welches als Allroundbike erhalten muss, in XL gekauft. Ich bin bis dato sehr zufrieden mit der Länge. Als reines Bikeparkbike würde ich es wohl in L nehmen, wobei für diesen Einsatzzweck bei mir ein Darkside Einzug gehalten hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Django1985 (5. Januar 2016)

Anfangs




Zwischenzeitlich




Aktuell




Bin aktuell ein bisschen am ausprobieren. Die Ibex gefallen mir gut! Da werde ich mir noch die größeren holen. Rollen genial und haben massig halt.
Die Pike fliegt wieder raus! Hat im Vergleich zu meiner Fox36 keine Chance. 
Der X2 gefällt mir sehr gut. Bin zwar immer noch am Feintuning aber der Dämpfer liegt mir mehr als der CCDB.


----------



## Symion (5. Januar 2016)

Weißwand weg, Stickerporn wieder ran!


----------



## Django1985 (5. Januar 2016)

so ist der plan! hab sie günstig bekommen und wollte die ibex mal testen!


----------



## Symion (5. Januar 2016)

Kannste mal was zu den Unterschieden DDDBA, Vivid Air und DHX2 sagen. Da du ja alle im gleichen Rad gefahren bist dürfte ein Verglich aussagekräftig sein.


----------



## svenson69 (5. Januar 2016)

Django1985 schrieb:


> Anfangs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige wo einen kleinen Bastelwahn hat
Seit April 2014






















Und das ist nicht mal alles


----------



## Django1985 (5. Januar 2016)

also der vivid war ein Test weil ich mit dem CCDB zunächst nicht zurecht gekommen bin! Der Vivid war sehr "hözern" im Vergleich zum CCDB. Auf dem Trail meilenweit vom CCDB entfernt! Aber auf den Jumplines hat er sich für mich viel besser angefühlt. 
Beim CCDB habe ich sehr lange für ein für mich akzeptables Setup gebraucht! Es ist sicherlich ein toller Dämpfer aber irgendwie sind wir zwei nicht richtig warm geworden. Beim reinen Trail ballern war er Top. Tolles Ansprechverhalten und wirklich auch sehr sensibel. Für Sprünge habe ich nie ein Wohlfühlsetup gefunden. Er ist dann sehr schnell unsensibel geworden und hat extrem gekickt.
Der X2 ist für mich super! Ist gefühlt noch sensibler als der CCDB und fühlt sich beim springen genial an. Außerdem ist er noch um einiges leichter. Das Einzige was mich vielleicht noch stören könnte ist der fehlende Cs aber bisher hab ich ihn noch nicht vermisst.
Ist halt alles sehr subjektiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (5. Januar 2016)

Top.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
hätte mal folgende Frage.

Ich habe das 2014 er Rune und baue im Moment das 2016er auf.
Problem, ich hasse Spacertürme! Leider blieb mir aber am 14er das aber nicht erspart. Um steile Trails zügig fahren zu können musste ich die Hohe Topcap verbauen + 2cm Spacer + Renthal 38mm Rise. 

Beim 14er habe ich eine Lyrik verbaut. Einbauhöhe gleicht einer aktuellen Pike.

Nun meine Theorie 

Da das Tretlager 10mm Tiefer ist >> lasse ich 10mm Spacer weg.
Meine Gabel (Lyrik `15) baut 10mm höher  >> lasse ich 5mm Spacer weg.

Nun meine Frage
Hat von Euch jemand das 14er und das 16er? Kann derjenige was zum Thema Spacer sagen? Also ob man weniger braucht.

Ansich ist der Stack ja nur 3mm gewachsen. Was meine Idee ansich zu nichte macht. Aber Banshee gibt da auch komisches Zeugs im Vergleich zu anderen Marken an. Ich meine die Bezugspunkte.

Ich beschäftige mich nicht mit Geotabellen. deshalb mal meine Fragen. 

Ein weiteres hieraus resultierendes Problem ist nähmlich mein Lenker. Der Renthal passt nun optisch leider nicht mehr dazu. Jedoch gibt es kaum Lenker mit 35-38mm Rise und dann noch schwarz und hübsch anzusehen 

Danke


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Januar 2016)

Wirklich viel tiefer bin ich nicht gekommen beim 16er... ein 5mm Spacer ist gegenüber vorher nach oben gewandert.
Hab aber von slack auf neutral gewechselt und könnte in slack am 16er wohl nochmal 5mm wegtun.

Hab ein normales Topcap, momentan am 16er 15mm Spacer und nen 38mm Riser...

Wenn deine neue Gabel 10mm höher baut, geht da sicher noch ein bisschen was.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Januar 2016)

Danke. Erstmal schön zu sehen das ich nicht der Einzige mit so vielen Spacern bin 

Deine 5 mm kommen dem erhöhten Stack gleich. Hatte mir mehr erhofft.


----------



## US. (6. Januar 2016)

Die Stackangaben von Banshee sind leider nicht plausibel.
Spielt an sich aber auch keine Rolle.
Gabellänge, Steuerrohr und relative Tretlagerhöhe sind entscheidend.
Und hier bestehen 10mm Unterschied zw. MJ 2015 und 2016.

Ich selber hab beim 2016er einen oberen Steuersatz mit aussenliegenden Lager was ca. 15mm bringt. Dazu 17mm Spacer und Lenker mit 13mm Rise.
35mm Rise ist inzwischen kein Problem. Bekommt man von Syntace, Race Face und ich meine auch von Enve.

Die kurzen Steuerrohre sind eine Pest... ist aber nicht nur bei Banshee so

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Floh (6. Januar 2016)

Mein Rune hat einen kleinen Totalumbau hinter sich.
Wie es dazu kam - lange Geschichte. Ich war Ende Oktober im Bikepark in Winterberg, hab da ein Dirtbike-Frameset geschossen, wollte schon lange eins haben zum Pumptrack fahren. Dann fing der Teiletausch an: der Hope/Flow Laufradsatz und die Shimano XT ans Dirtbike, der Flow EX auf die Carbonschleuder, steht das Rune ohne Räder und Bremsen da... Gut ich wollte ja eh mal Carbonfelgen aus China ausprobieren. Aber dann gleich 650B, schliesslich habe ich das Rune ja damals extra gekauft weil es beides kann.
Neue Gabel "relativ" günstig bei Bike Discount geschossen, und eine Shimano Zee noch mit dazu weil mir die XT im Park doch etwas schlapp vorkam. 650B Ausfallenden im Forum von einem anderen User bekommen.

Am Ende sah es dann so aus:





Kurz nach Weihnachten war ich mit meinen Kollegen zum "Speck-weg-Radeln" verabredet, da musste ich noch ein paar Nachtschichten einlegen um fertig zu werden . Die Tour war dann eher gemütlich, mit Gabelpumpe und Minitool im Gepäck um noch letzte Einstellungen vorzunehmen, aber wir haben 60 km geschafft mit ca. 800 hm in Summe, bei 8° und schönstem Sonnenschein im Deister.

Bei so vielen neuen Komponenten ist es natürlich schwierig zuzuordnen was woher kommt. Zunächst mal bin ich superglücklich mit den Felgen aus China. Ich habe mir zum ersten Mal selber Laufräder aufgebaut und es mit Hilfe vom Forum und Sheldon Brown und Spokomat auch ganz gut hinbekommen denke ich. Räder sind gerade, Speichenspannung gleichmäßig und hoch. Tubeless ging so problemlos wie noch bei keiner anderen Felge. Und mit 420 Gramm sind die Felgen trotz 35 mm Breite und 650B noch nicht mal schwer. Der ganze Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro2 Evo und Sapim Race liegt jetzt bei 1680 Gramm, leichter als mein vorheriger in 26 Zoll (1880 Gramm), und das mit 32 Speichen. Mit 28 Speichen und CX-Ray wären auch unter 1600 Gramm drin gewesen, aber die Naben habe ich günstig geschossen und für Messerspeichen war ich zu geizig.
Größter Pluspunkt ist bei den breiten Felgen, dass ich jetzt endlich die niedrigen Drücke fahren kann, die viel Grip bieten und im Gelände super rollen, bei denen mir aber vorher immer der Reifen seitwärts gewalkt oder geburpt hat. Sogar der ziemlich racige X-King in 2.2 hinten rollt auf der breiten Felge super. Da hatte ich erst Bedenken ob der nicht zu schmal ist, aber ich wollte hinten einen gut rollenden Reifen für längere Touren ausprobieren.

Die Gabel ist, obwohl ich sie noch nicht richtig rannehmen konnte, ein Traum. Supersteif, super Ansprechverhalten, und sackt beim Bremsen kaum weg. Rauscht auch nicht so durch den mittleren Teil des Federwegs. Meine alte Lyrik kommt da nicht ran, weder von der Federung noch von der Dämpfung her. Liegen aber auch ein paar Jahre dazwischen also ist der Vergleich wohl unfair.

Nun zum schwierigsten Teil, dem Umstieg auf 650B. Zunächst mal rein subjektiv fühlt es sich sehr gut an. Ich bin ja ein langer Kerl, und habe schon manchmal bereut das Rune in L genommen zu haben. Und mir war das Tretlager immer zu tief, da bin ich halt altmodisch. Aber mit den größeren Rädern fühlt es sich auf einmal sehr stimmig an. Die Front ist noch etwas hochgekommen mit der langen Gabel (180mm), könnte noch ein oder zwei Spacer wegnehmen unter dem Vorbau, ist es natürlich sehr slack, zumal die Gabel auch höher im Federweg zu stehen scheint beim Fahren, aber nicht träge oder so, das hat mich ehrlich gesagt gewundert. Habe auch gleich die niedrigste Stellung am Hinterbau gewählt und könnte mir auch nicht vorstellen neutral oder hoch zu fahren. Denke eher darüber nach ob sich ein Paar Custom-Ausfallenden lohnen würden die noch etwas "tiefer" liegen.
Es rollt sehr gut und pedaliert sich auch bergauf leichter, obwohl ich ja bei gleichen Ritzeln wie vorher eigentlich einen längeren ersten Gang habe. Wie gesagt, was davon die Felgengröße, -breite und was der niedrigere mögliche Druck ist lässt sich nicht sauber trennen.

Aber insgesamt ist mein Fazit vorläufig sehr positiv. Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen der über einen Wechsel der Felgengröße nachdenkt.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. Januar 2016)

Schönes Rune... aber 800hm auf 60km?
Das ist doch dem Rune nicht würdig  Da braucht man schon eine Runde wo sich 800hm auf so 15km ausgehen


----------



## Floh (6. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt, war die Speck-weg-Runde mit Kollegen. Eher so eine gemütliche Ausfahrt mit dem Ziel "Kaffee am Nordmannturm". Da sind auch ein paar Leute mit XC-Feilen dabei, die schon absteigen wenn es gerade lustig wird


----------



## pro-wheels (6. Januar 2016)

Joystick und Chromag haben lenker mit 35 und 38mm Rise im Angebot



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätte mal folgende Frage.
> 
> Ich habe das 2014 er Rune und baue im Moment das 2016er auf.
> ...


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> ... Zunächst mal bin ich superglücklich mit den Felgen aus China ...


Wenn ich mal fragen darf: Welche hast Du und woher bezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (6. Januar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal fragen darf: Welche hast Du und woher bezogen?



von den Daten her wird es eine von light bicycle sein....?


----------



## Floh (6. Januar 2016)

Nicht ganz, ist von ACE (Asian Cycle Express). Die haben den unschätzbaren Vorteil dass sie vorverzollen, und das Paket dann einfach bei einem zu Hause aufläuft. Ich habe ca. 200 USD das Stück bezahlt inklusive Zoll und Versand.
Die Jungs sind auch recht flexibel, man kann sich die Lochzahl aussuchen, und die Felgen entweder Standard oder verstärkt bestellen, in matt und in hochglanz... Einer aus dem China-Carbonfelgen Thread hat sich die sogar ohne gebohrten Felgenboden bestellt (also quasi tubeless ready) und dann alle Nippel durch das Ventilloch gefädelt, aber das ist ne Story für sich


----------



## NoStyle (6. Januar 2016)

Dank Euch pro-wheels & Floh!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Januar 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Muss mal sehen wo das hinführt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Januar 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Einer aus dem China-Carbonfelgen Thread hat sich die sogar ohne gebohrten Felgenboden bestellt (also quasi tubeless ready) und dann alle Nippel durch das Ventilloch gefädelt, aber das ist ne Story für sich



ALTER SCHWEDE!


----------



## iceis (7. Januar 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, ist von ACE (Asian Cycle Express). Die haben den unschätzbaren Vorteil dass sie vorverzollen, und das Paket dann einfach bei einem zu Hause aufläuft. Ich habe ca. 200 USD das Stück bezahlt inklusive Zoll und Versand.
> Die Jungs sind auch recht flexibel, man kann sich die Lochzahl aussuchen, und die Felgen entweder Standard oder verstärkt bestellen, in matt und in hochglanz... Einer aus dem China-Carbonfelgen Thread hat sich die sogar ohne gebohrten Felgenboden bestellt (also quasi tubeless ready) und dann alle Nippel durch das Ventilloch gefädelt, aber das ist ne Story für sich



Wenn ers wie beim Kugelspiel gemacht hat könnte man Nippelspiel dazu sagen^^






Hast du zur Aktion im Thread einen Link?
Mich würden seine Gründe interessieren.

Finde es nämlich interessant wie Dinge technisch auf die Spitze getrieben werden.
Würde das niemand machen dann würden wir nämlich auch kein Rad fahren!


----------



## Floh (7. Januar 2016)

Der Grund ist ganz einfach der, dass man dann kein Felgenband braucht, da der Felgenboden bis auf das Ventilloch geschlossen ist.

Geht hier los:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/china-carbon-felgen-erfahrungsbericht.720649/page-83#post-13393561
In den folgenden Posts sind auch ein paar Youtube-Videos und Bilder von den fertigen Rädern.
Im Prinzip nimmt man sich ein kurzes Stück Speiche, dreht den Nippel da drauf, und führt den Nippel samt Speichenstück mit einem starken Magneten im Inneren der Felge lang.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Januar 2016)

Ist zum einspeichen aber sicherlich ein Alptraum...


----------



## iceis (7. Januar 2016)

Genau so wie im Video hätte ich auch die Nippel an ihren Platz gebracht.
Der Mehraufwand an Zeit ist doch angesichts der 70g Gewichtsersparnis (wenns denn stimmt) + nie mehr Felgenband/Tubelessband absolut in Ordnung.

Ich kauf zwar keine Carbonchinafelgen aber wenn Carbonleichtbau schon betrieben wird dann ist es meiner Meinung nach ja schon ein "muss" es so zu machen um diese 70g weniger rauszuholen (wenns denn stimmt wie gesagt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (7. Januar 2016)

Wieso ist eine Felge ohne Löcher leichter??


----------



## iceis (7. Januar 2016)

Wen es interessiert
Nippel einfädeln









@mfux 
zitat: Eher 10-15g pro Felge + weniger Milch. Macht zusammen locker 70g für den kompletten Satz.


----------



## iceis (7. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich eben erst gesehen das er an dem Nippel extra einen kleinen Magneten angebracht hat.
Ich hätte da einfach von alten Stahlspeichen den Gewindeteil abgezwickt, in den Nippel geschraubt und mit einem Magneten das ganze dann durchgezogen.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Januar 2016)

naja, weniger Milch am Felgenboden? Eher nicht.
Somit gesamt vielleicht 30gr Ersparnis...


----------



## mfux (7. Januar 2016)

Nochmal: Die Felge wird doch nicht leichter, ohne Löcher...?!
Und weniger als 60ml Milch solltens doch auch nicht sein...


----------



## iceis (7. Januar 2016)

Frag mich doch nicht wie der auf 70g kommt, ich sagte ja wenn es denn stimmt macht es doch wohl Sinn?!

Gerade nochmal reingeguckt in den Thread und entdeckt das er an jeden Nippel eine Unterlegscheibe mit dranpappen musste.
Macht dann mehr Aufwand als in meiner Vorstellung.

*Trotzdem finde ich ist es ein MUSS.
Wenn man eh schon viel Geld investiert kann man sich das auch noch geben um das Gewicht zu drücken.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (7. Januar 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> naja, weniger Milch am Felgenboden? Eher nicht.
> Somit gesamt vielleicht 30gr Ersparnis...



Wieso weniger Milch am Felgenboden?
Wenn dann ist insgesamt weniger Milch drin.

Was so ein Felgeband wiegt weis ich nicht. Das man mit weniger Milch fahren kann als vorgeschrieben ist aber klar.
Das man aber weniger Milch bei dieser Chinafelge braucht für die gleiche Funktion ist unverständlich. Mir aber auch egal.

Ich steig ab hier aus, is zu OT.


----------



## trailynx (7. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute! 
Ich bin grad drauf und dran mir ein neues Bike zu checken, und das 2016er Rune ist auf meiner Shortlist (darum bin ich hier ;-) )
Würd's gern als 650B aufbauen, und mag aber auch kurze Kettenstreben (~420-425mm). Drum würd mich interessieren ob jemand das 2016er mit 650B und 26" Ausfallenden fährt? Falls ja in welchem Setting, mit welchem Reifen und wie eng ist es? Hab gesehen, dass das beim 2015er funktioniert hat, aber hab noch nichts dezidiertes vom 2016er darüber gelesen.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Januar 2016)

Der @NoStyle macht das!

Ich hab's vorgestern probiert. 27,5er mit hans Dampf passt nicht ins Rune mit 26er Ausfallenden. Das streift antriebsseitig bei der senkrechten Strebe. Es ist knapp, aber es streift.


----------



## US. (7. Januar 2016)

Hatte die 26 Zoll-Ausfaller am 2016er Rune. Mit WTB Breakout fehlen da 10mm. Mit Mavic Charge auch zu eng. Mit den 27,5ern passt es gerade.
Der Breakout ist mächtig, keine Frage. Kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, daß es mit einem 2,35er Schwalbe passt.
Bestenfalls mit einem 2,3er Maxxis.

Die "langen" Kettenstreben sind der Preis für die Kinematik, die Platz bracht. Mir persönlich ist es ganz recht, da kurze Kettenstreben und flacher Lenkwinkel ohnehin nicht gut harmonieren.
Ich finde es passt in der tiefen Lage sehr gut.

Gruß, Uwe
Edit: Bestätigt vom Grazer Tourer bzgl Schwalbe und 26er Ausfaller


----------



## NoStyle (7. Januar 2016)

Hmmm ... 650B´s in den 26er Dropouts ...
Ja, ich fahre das so, aber im Spitfire, MY 12/13 bis 15!!! Man kann alle Flipchip-Stellungen fahren, ist dann aber auf maximal 2.3er Reifen beschränkt. Für das Rune kann ich nicht wirklich sprechen, aber ich glaube da wird es schneller eng ... 

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Geometrie-Unterschiede im Hinterbau-Rahmen zwischen Rune und Spitfire. Das Spitfire bietet wenige Millimeter mehr Platz im Hinterbau (etwas längere Kettenstreben, aber kürzere Links). Beim Rune geht im Vergleich fast nur noch die flache Flipchip-Stellung. Das ist meine Kenntnis für die V2-Rahmen bis MY 15. 
Ab 2016 haben sich bei beiden die Geometrien geändert, auch leicht in den jetzt kürzen Kettenstreben. Ich kann leider nicht vergleichen wie sich das in der Realität zeigt, d.h. sind Rohre verkürzt worden oder nicht, oder liegt das jetzt nur am tieferen Tretlager und ansonsten konstruktiv unverändert. Die Dropouts sind ja geblieben wie gehabt ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Januar 2016)

Anmerkung: Ich hab's bei einem 2013er Rune probiert


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. Januar 2016)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Bestimmt hat schonmal jemand das 2015er Rune mit den 27,5er Enden und 26" gefahren.

Sind die 27,5er Enden einfach nur länger oder ändert sich das von der Höhe her auch noch was ?


----------



## trailynx (7. Januar 2016)

Danke euch! wenn auch nicht die erhoffte Antwort kam 
Naja, fahre normal eher schmale Reifen hinten (aktuell Trailking2.2), also entweder ich probiers einfach mit Fallback auf 76 (vorne 27.5, hinten 26 - könnte auch gut funktionieren beim 2016er), oder es wird doch das Canfield Balance, das hätte meine Wunsch-Geo, aber ist halt noch schwerer (und es gibt es nicht in dem fetten neon-orange) ... schwierig schwierig (und firstworldproblem-deluxe eigentlich ^^)


----------



## NoStyle (7. Januar 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Bestimmt hat schonmal jemand das 2015er Rune mit den 27,5er Enden und 26" gefahren.
> Sind die 27,5er Enden einfach nur länger oder ändert sich das von der Höhe her auch noch was ?


Die 650B-Dropouts sind 10mm länger, ansonsten keine Geo-Änderungen. Die Höhe ergibt sich dann durch den erhöhten Radius von 26 zu 650B = theoretische 12,5mm.



trailynx schrieb:


> Danke euch! wenn auch nicht die erhoffte Antwort kam
> Naja, fahre normal eher schmale Reifen hinten (aktuell Trailking2.2), also entweder ich probiers einfach mit Fallback auf 76 (vorne 27.5, hinten 26 - könnte auch gut funktionieren beim 2016er), oder es wird doch das Canfield Balance, das hätte meine Wunsch-Geo, aber ist halt noch schwerer (und es gibt es nicht in dem fetten neon-orange) ... schwierig schwierig (und firstworldproblem-deluxe eigentlich ^^)


Ich würde mein Bike ja nicht nur nach einem einzelnen Geo-Parameter aussuchen, also Hauptsache Kettenstreben ultra-de-kurz ... Geometrie ist immer ein Zusammenspiel aller Parameter und kurze K-Streben sind kein alleiniger Garant für vermeintlich super verspieltes Handling, oder Wheelies locker aus dem geschmalzten Handgelenk gezogen and what not ...
Es ist inzwischen so, das viele 650B Kettenstreben-Längen mindestens so kurz, wenn nicht sogar teilweise kürzer sind, als es zu 26er Zeiten oft der Fall war. Die 2016er K-Streben vom Rune sind nun wirklich nicht mehr "lang" ...
Fahr das Rune am besten mal Probe!


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. Januar 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Bestimmt hat schonmal jemand das 2015er Rune mit den 27,5er Enden und 26" gefahren.
> 
> Sind die 27,5er Enden einfach nur länger oder ändert sich das von der Höhe her auch noch was ?



Die sind einfach nur länger.

Edit:
Hätte wohl mal F5 drücken sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2016)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Die sind einfach nur länger.
> 
> Edit:
> Hätte wohl mal F5 drücken sollen.




Nein, die 26er gehen gerade nach hinten, die 27,5er schräg nach oben.


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nein, die 26er gehen gerade nach hinten, die 27,5er schräg nach oben.



Wurde das 2016 geändert? @NoStyle schrieb ja auch, dass sie nur länger sind. Ich habe es bisher auch immer so gelesen.


----------



## trailynx (7. Januar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich würde mein Bike ja nicht nur nach einem einzelnen Geo-Parameter aussuchen, also Hauptsache Kettenstreben ultra-de-kurz ... Geometrie ist immer ein Zusammenspiel aller Parameter und kurze K-Streben sind kein alleiniger Garant für vermeintlich super verspieltes Handling, oder Wheelies locker aus dem geschmalzten Handgelenk gezogen and what not ...
> Es ist inzwischen so, das viele 650B Kettenstreben-Längen mindestens so kurz, wenn nicht sogar teilweise kürzer sind, als es zu 26er Zeiten oft der Fall war. Die 2016er K-Streben vom Rune sind nun wirklich nicht mehr "lang" ...
> Fahr das Rune am besten mal Probe!



keine Angst, ganz so ist es eh nicht  Kettenstreben sind nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Hab mitlerweile ziemlich viele aktuellen Rahmen mit den mir bekannten (und jahrelang gefahrenen - AM-DH) verglichen, und ein paar Werte herausgefiltert wie mein nächstes Rad ganz grob ausschauen sollte. Neben den Geo-Werten ist auch ein großer Punkt Hinterbau-Steiffigkeit, wo das Rune gut abschneiden würde afaik. Bin aber bei weitem kein Experte auf dem Geometrie-Gebiet und hab noch viel zu lernen (yeai  )
Ganz grob soll's steiffer, länger, flacher, etwas tiefer und hinten kürzer werden. Basis ist ein Giant ReignX. Rune steht schon ganz gut da, und gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut. Wird wohl nichts um eine Probefahrt herum führen  liest zufällig wer aus dem Raum Wien od Gmunden mit?


----------



## grey (7. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube es hieß mal, dass 2016 beim Rune der Winkel der Ausfallendenaufnahme geändert wurde, mehr Neigung ähnlich wie beim DS.
Die Ausfaller selbst sollten sich nicht geändert haben, aber vielleicht kommt so ja die Differenz zustande.


----------



## NoStyle (7. Januar 2016)

trailynx schrieb:


> ... Ganz grob soll's steiffer, länger, flacher, etwas tiefer und hinten kürzer werden. Basis ist ein Giant ReignX. Rune steht schon ganz gut da, und gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut. Wird wohl nichts um eine Probefahrt herum führen  liest zufällig wer aus dem Raum Wien od Gmunden mit?


Ich bin da auch kein Experte !!! Aber eine Probefahrt, auch mit dem Canfield, würde ich schon sehr empfehlen!



san_andreas schrieb:


> Nein, die 26er gehen gerade nach hinten, die 27,5er schräg nach oben.


Hmmm ... das glaube ich nicht. War zumindest bei den allerersten Dropouts nicht so, welche kurze Zeit später nur an das X-12 Standard angepasst wurden => zurück auf 135mm Breite mit jeweils 3,5mm Führungslaschen. 



grey schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hieß mal, dass 2016 beim Rune der Winkel der Ausfallendenaufnahme geändert wurde, mehr Neigung ähnlich wie beim DS.
> Die Ausfaller selbst sollten sich nicht geändert haben, aber vielleicht kommt so ja die Differenz zustande.


Genau das vermute ich auch ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. Januar 2016)

Danke euch schonmal für die Antworten. 
Hat vielleicht jemand beide Dropouts und könnte sich das mal genau anschauen (am besten als Foto nebeneinander) ?


----------



## Mtb_Chris (7. Januar 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Sind die 27,5er Enden einfach nur länger oder ändert sich das von der Höhe her auch noch was ?



Da die Frage ja nicht zum ersten Mal aufkommt, habe ich vor längerer Zeit bereits Fotos gemacht und darauf gewartet, bis der Nächste kommt... ;-)
Die Dropouts habe ich mit etwas längeren Schrauben verbunden. Wie man sieht, bauen die 27.5" Dropouts länger, aber auch etwas höher.

(Edit sagt: das sind X-12 Dropouts)


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Januar 2016)

Und ich wollte diese Fotos gleich für euch machen, wenn die 650er Dropouts da sind.  Danke!
Es kann aber schon sein, dass sie diese Form haben, damit sie am Bike montiert eben die KS nur nach hinten verlängern. So hat das mMn wenig Aussagekraft. oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler? Die Winkel des Bikes bleiben ja gleich, also müssen die wechselbaren Ausfallenden ein bisserl nach oben zeigen, damit die Winkel am Bike gleich bleiben - bei verlängerten Kettenstreben.


----------



## US. (8. Januar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es kann aber schon sein, dass sie diese Form haben, damit sie am Bike montiert eben die KS nur nach hinten verlängern. So hat das mMn wenig Aussagekraft. oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler? Die Winkel des Bikes bleiben ja gleich, also müssen die wechselbaren Ausfallenden ein bisserl nach oben zeigen, damit die Winkel am Bike gleich bleiben - bei verlängerten Kettenstreben.



Ja, so ist es. Das Foto zeigt zwar endlich mal den direkten Vergleich der Dimensionen, sagt aber nichts über die Einbaulage aus.
Man benötigt eine Referenzebene oder Koordinatensystem. Wenn man das Foto so dreht, dass die Bezugsfahrbahn unten liegt, so ssieht man, dass keine Höhenänderung der Achse stattfindet. Man muss dazu nur ein Bild des Hinterbaus in Seitenansicht vergleichen an eem das Bike in Parallelperpektive aufgenommen wurde.

Ich hatte auch beide Ausfaller und kann keinen Höhenversatz bestätigen habe es aber nicht sauber vermessen. Falls doch einer besteht liegt der aber im Bereich +/- 1 mm

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte ungern klugscheißen, aber ich habe den Rahmen, als auch das aufgebaute Bike, mit beiden Dropouts und beiden LRS-Größen, einige dutzend male vermessen. Ich behaupte eiskalt dass die Geo-Tabellen von Banshee äußerst exakt sind. 

Die 650B Dropouts bieten *keine* Geometrie-Änderungen, sprich Änderungen der Winkel, oder (oft erhoffte) Tretlager-Absenkung, oder im Wunschtraum Tretlager-Absenkung bei unveränderten Winkeln. Sie verlängern nur den Hinterbau um 10mm, horizontal zu den Radachsen! Das ist auch von Banshee so kommuniziert. So ergeben sich dann auch die unterschiedlichen Strebenlängen, je nach Flipchip-Setting ...

So wie fotografiert zeigen die Dropouts vermeintlich Höhenunterschiede der Achsen auf. Das ändert sich aber im montierten Zustand, denn da sind sie etwas mehr gedreht. Ich habe das mal quick & dirty gephotoshopped, siehe Anhang:


----------



## Floh (8. Januar 2016)

@FastFabi93: Leider sind die 650B Ausfaller wirklich nur länger. Es wäre in meinen Augen schlau gewesen an den 650B Ausfallern das Mehr an Raddurchmesser zu kompensieren, aber vielleicht ist das auch nur in meinen Augen schlau. Dadurch würde sich ja auch der Kettenzug ändern und und und.
Letztendlich ändert sich so wie Banshee es gemacht hat am wenigsten an der Geo.
Vorne höher, hinten höher, Winkel bleiben gleich, Tretlager kommt etwas hoch, Überstandshöhe kommt etwas hoch.
Aber wie ich schon weiter oben gepostet hatte, ein paar Custom-Ausfaller und dazu noch ein AngleSet, und das Tretlager wäre wieder so tief wie bei 26 Zoll.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Januar 2016)

@NoStyle
Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht, danke.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Januar 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Bestimmt hat schonmal jemand das 2015er Rune mit den 27,5er Enden und 26" gefahren.
> 
> Sind die 27,5er Enden einfach nur länger oder ändert sich das von der Höhe her auch noch was ?


kann ich gerne mal aneinanderhalten.
Soweit ich weiss aber nur länger...


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Januar 2016)

Danke euch für die Fotos, hilft auf jeden Fall weiter !


----------



## NoStyle (8. Januar 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Leider sind die 650B Ausfaller wirklich nur länger. Es wäre in meinen Augen schlau gewesen an den 650B Ausfallern das Mehr an Raddurchmesser zu kompensieren, aber vielleicht ist das auch nur in meinen Augen schlau. Dadurch würde sich ja auch der Kettenzug ändern und und und.
> Letztendlich ändert sich so wie Banshee es gemacht hat am wenigsten an der Geo.
> Vorne höher, hinten höher, Winkel bleiben gleich, Tretlager kommt etwas hoch, Überstandshöhe kommt etwas hoch.
> Aber wie ich schon weiter oben gepostet hatte, ein paar Custom-Ausfaller und dazu noch ein AngleSet, und das Tretlager wäre wieder so tief wie bei 26 Zoll.


Richtig, es ändert sich fast nichts an der Geo und ist im Prinzip auch richtig und vernünftig so. Man kann bei einem starren Rahmendreieck eine Tretlager-Absenkung, bei gleicher Gabel-Einbauhöhe, nur mit gleichzeitiger Änderung der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel erreichen. Das endet recht schnell in "unsinnige" Werte wie 71er/72er Sitzwinkel und 60er/61er Lenkwinkel (mit Angleset). Die Kinematik wäre vermutlich noch nichtmal groß beeinflusst ...

Meine persönliche Meinung: Wenn man mit 650B ein tiefes Tretlager beim Rune haben möchte, muss man eben einen 2016er Rahmen nehmen. Und wer sub 43cm Kettenstreben möchte, bleibt dann beim HR eben bei 26" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (8. Januar 2016)

Das mit den Ausfallenden wurde hier auch schon durchgekaut 
Mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich leider nix ändert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-v2-alternative-ausfallenden.725513/


----------



## Mtb_Chris (8. Januar 2016)

Danke @NoStyle für das Zurechtdrehen des Bildes und das Ausmessen in der Praxis. Da war ich beim fotografieren etwas schlampig.
Somit hätten wir das wieder einmal geklärt - bis zum nächsten Mal ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2016)

Dann hatte ich halt andere Ausfallenden....oh Mann.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich halt andere Ausfallenden....oh Mann.


Ich vermesse es kommende Woche genau.


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand von euch eine 170er Gabel am 2016er Rune verbaut? Meine Pike sieht ein wenig verloren an dem Mopped aus und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, eine dickere Gabel zu montieren. Gibt es da schon Fahreindrücke? Eine 170er Lyrik sollte man mit Air Shaft problemlos auf 160 runtertraveln können, wenn es doch zu viel ist, richtig?


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre eine 170er. Passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## MindPatterns (9. Januar 2016)

Ich hab meine Pike mal in den Bikemarkt gesetzt. Probieren geht über studieren 



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine 170er. Passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## pro-wheels (9. Januar 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine 170er Gabel am 2016er Rune verbaut? Meine Pike sieht ein wenig verloren an dem Mopped aus und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, eine dickere Gabel zu montieren. Gibt es da schon Fahreindrücke? Eine 170er Lyrik sollte man mit Air Shaft problemlos auf 160 runtertraveln können, wenn es doch zu viel ist, richtig?



Du kannst ohne Probleme auch die Lyrik mit 180mm fahren, ist momentan auch die meist verbaute Gabel am Rune


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2016)

Bei wem ?


----------



## pro-wheels (9. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei wem ?


Bei einigen unserer Kunden, Lyrik 170mm sowie auch 180mm sind momentan die meist verkauften und verbauten Gabeln im Rune.
Ich kann natürlich nur von unseren Verkäufen sprechen. (aber auch der Amerikanische / Kanadiache Markt zeigt identisches)

Wenn 160mm greifen die meisten zur Pike und nicht zur Lyrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-Maxi (9. Januar 2016)

170mm passen super... Bei 180mm könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass mir das Tretlager zu hoch kommen würde.


----------



## US. (9. Januar 2016)

Puh, 180er Gabel kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.
Ich hab mein 2016er mehrfach akribisch nachgemessen und komme mit 160er Pike auf 64,2 deg Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe von 349mm mit WTB Breakout Reifen. Alles jn tiefer Stellung.
Das passt alles sehr gut, aber mit der 180er wären wir schon bei einem Tretlager von 356mm und Lenkwinkel von 63,8 deg.
Das wär mir dann zumindest am Tretlager doch zu hoch.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. Januar 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Puh, 180er Gabel kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.
> Ich hab mein 2016er *mehrfach akribisch nachgemessen* und komme mit 160er Pike auf 64,2 deg Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe von 349mm mit WTB Breakout Reifen. Alles jn tiefer Stellung.
> Das passt alles sehr gut, aber mit der 180er wären wir schon bei einem Tretlager von 356mm und Lenkwinkel von 63,8 deg.
> Das wär mir dann zumindest am Tretlager doch zu hoch.
> ...



Darf man fragen, wie genau du das gemacht hast ?


----------



## US. (9. Januar 2016)

Lenkwinkel messe ich fotografisch. Das geht genauer als mit dem Handy.
Wichtig ist Parallelperspektive. Dazu wrd das Bike exakt orthogonal zur Sensorebene der Kamera ausgerichtet. Funktioniert entweder per Laser oder auch mit Linien auf dem Boden. Bike ins Wasser bringen ist ja kein Plroblem.
Fotografiert wird aus grosser Distanz, mind. 10m. Um eine entsprehende Auflösung hinzubekommen, benötigt man ein Teleobjektiv.
Kamera kommt aufs Stativ genau in Höhe des geometischen Schwerpunkts des Bikes. Objektiv sollte natürlich weitgehend verzeichnungsfrei sein.
Den Rest, also das Messen eledigt Photoshop.
Damit lassen sich alles Masse nehmen.
Die Methode ist zudem ziemlich fehlertolerant.

Tretlagerhöhe alleine misst mannatürlich schneller mit dem Massband.
Hier ist wichtig einen exakt planen Boden zu haben und genau rechtwinklig zu messen, was einfach mit der Wasserwage geht.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## iceis (9. Januar 2016)

Hehe coole Sache mit Laser und Foto und so.
Hab mal nen Digitalen Winkelmesser benutzt, an einem Arm eine kleinere Wasserwaage als Verlängerung (an der Gabel anliegend und mit Hilfe des Lichtspalts auf Linie mit den Standrohren gebracht). Der andere Arm auf einer langen Wasserwaage aufliegend welche auf den Planen Boden mit Rad stand.


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. Januar 2016)

Hört sich für mich ziemlich aufwendig an. Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## iceis (10. Januar 2016)

Denke mal ich spreche auch für @US. wenn ich sage das ganze dauert unter 1min.
Er hat sogar den Vorteil alle Winkel am Rad gemütlich am PC zu messen.
Mich interessierte nur der Sitz und Lenkwinkel, is wirklich schnell gemessen.

Im Grunde spielt das aber eh keine Rolle, das wichtigste ist das sich der Lenkwinkel oder besser das ganze Rad so fährt wie mans mag. Dabei ist die Zahl die vor dem ° steht total egal.


----------



## US. (10. Januar 2016)

Natürlich ist die Zahl egal. Das hilft aber nichts, wenn ich die Zahl wissen will. 
Wenn man einmal ein Setup für die Messung hat ist das Ganze in der Tat höchst trivial.
Einfacher als jede andere Methode und genauer als ein unkalibriertes Handy irgendwie schief an die Gabel halten.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Januar 2016)

Ja, am PC geht das recht brauchbar, wenn die Kamera richtig positioniert ist und das Bike senkrecht steht. Der Rest ist sogar relativ wurscht. Kann man später ja noch drehen....

180er Gabel kann ich mir schon gut vorstellten. Der Sitzwinkel ist beim 16er ja wirklich schon sehr steil. 180er mit 26" könnte richtig fein sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (10. Januar 2016)

Hey, leider bekomme ich das Gefühl nicht weg vom zu kleinen Rahmen 

Ich steh leider sehr weit über dem
Lenker. Vielleicht möchte jemand ein L und hat ein XL


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Januar 2016)

Jemand kurz eine Zahl parat, wie weit das BB höher kommt, wenn die EBL der Gabel um 1cm wächst? Konkret: Banshee Rune 2016 mit 170mm Lyrik statt 160mm.


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. Januar 2016)

ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich mit der 170mm fox 36 (650b Variante), bei der die Ebl 559mm beträgt, mit 26" ausfallenden und 26" Bereifung auf 340mm BBH komme, anstatt der im Geo-Sheet angegebenen 330mm (welches mit Ebl 545mm rechnet).


----------



## Floh (11. Januar 2016)

Ich habe die Fox Float 36 mit 180 mm in 650B am Rune V3 und finde das nicht zu viel oder zu hoch.


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Januar 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Jemand kurz eine Zahl parat, wie weit das BB höher kommt, wenn die EBL der Gabel um 1cm wächst? Konkret: Banshee Rune 2016 mit 170mm Lyrik statt 160mm.


Das Geosheet ist für eine Gabel mit 545mm EBL.
Die 170mm Lyrik hat aber schon 565mm in 650B also 20mm mehr als in der Tabelle...


----------



## US. (11. Januar 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Jemand kurz eine Zahl parat, wie weit das BB höher kommt, wenn die EBL der Gabel um 1cm wächst? Konkret: Banshee Rune 2016 mit 170mm Lyrik statt 160mm.



Da sich der Radstand ungefähr auf 2/3 vor dem Tretlager zu 1/3 nach dem Tretlager aufteilt, verhälts sich die BB-Höhe reziprok.
D.h bei 1cm längerer Gabel kommt das Trelager 3-4mm rauf.
Wir der Vorposter schon schrieb hast du aber ggü. dem Geochart eine Differenz von 20mm, entsprechend7mm am Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (11. Januar 2016)

Hab mal kurz nach den EBLs Rock Shox Lyrik geschaut und das hier gefunden:



> 572 mm (180 mm), 562 mm (170 mm), 552 mm (160 mm)



Quelle: bike-components.de


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Januar 2016)

Die 180er Fox baut übrigens auch nicht höher als die Lyrik in 170mm...


----------



## iceis (11. Januar 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz nach den EBLs Rock Shox Lyrik geschaut und das hier gefunden:
> 
> 572 mm (180 mm), 562 mm (170 mm), 552 mm (160 mm)
> 
> Quelle: bike-components.de



Könnten die Werte für die neue Lyrik sein.
Meine hat jedenfalls 555mm mit 170mm in 26"


----------



## MindPatterns (11. Januar 2016)

Genau, gilt für die neue Lyrik laut BC. Ich hab mich jetzt erstmal für eine 160er entschieden. Das reicht für das lokale Gelände hier dicke und ich halt mir das Tretlager möglichst tief. Auch wenn mich die 170 auf dem Papier echt anmachen


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Januar 2016)

160mm Gabel und Hinterbau, passt doch wunderbar zusammen


----------



## Pilatus (11. Januar 2016)

welches Achssystem nutzt Banshee bei den Steckachsen?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2016)

Maxle passt.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Januar 2016)

12x1.75mm müsste das Gewinde sein...


----------



## tequesta (15. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand Daten wie gross der Gewichtsunterschied bei XL Rahmen 2016 zwischen Spitfire und Rune circa ist?


----------



## pro-wheels (15. Januar 2016)

tequesta schrieb:


> Hat jemand Daten wie gross der Gewichtsunterschied bei XL Rahmen 2016 zwischen Spitfire und Rune circa ist?


ca 300gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flouing (17. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen die bastelsucht hast mal wieder zugeschlagen.
Nachdem mein Vivid Air als irreparabel vom service zurückkam (dank an den Vorbesitzer) musste Ersatz her.
Da mich ein Coil Dämpfer im Rune schon sehr gereizt hat versuche ich jetzt mal den DVO Jade, bin ja mal gespannt wie der so läuft. Das Wetter lässt eine Probefahrt leider nicht zu.
Welche Federhärten werden denn von den Coilfahrern hier im Rune so gefahren?
Ich hab fahrfertig ca 98kg.
Der Laufradsatz fährt sich auch richtig gut. Schön steif und direkt


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Januar 2016)

Tadah. Danke an den einen und den anderen hier wegen der Größenberatung. Kleiner hätte es nicht sein dürfen. L for the win.


----------



## DAKAY (20. Januar 2016)

He, welche 77designz Führung fährt ihr am Rune?


----------



## MindPatterns (20. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mir nen Taco bei denen gegönnt und die Kettenführung, die am Umwerfermount montiert wird. Bin gerade zu faul nach dem richtigen Namen zu suchen


----------



## DAKAY (20. Januar 2016)

S2/E type, hätte ich auch gedacht.
Giacomo von 77 hat mir aber iscg05 mount empfohlen.
Darum wollte ich mal eure Erfahrungen hören.


----------



## MindPatterns (20. Januar 2016)

Hm, komisch, mir hat er den S2 empfohlen. Evtl. weil ich noch einen Taco dazuhaben wollte?



DAKAY schrieb:


> S2/E type, hätte ich auch gedacht.
> Giacomo von 77 hat mir aber iscg05 mount empfohlen.
> Darum wollte ich mal eure Erfahrungen hören.


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2016)

Ne, bei mir ist ebenso mit Taco ???


----------



## MikeGa (21. Januar 2016)

Das kommt noch ein wenig auf die Kurbel an. Wenn es ein Umbau einer Mehrfachkurbel ist passt das nicht ohne weiteres mit ISCG und Taco weil KeFü und Tace nebeneinander eingebaut werden wird es eng mit den Bolzen für das kleine Kettenblatt


----------



## svenson69 (21. Januar 2016)

Also ich fahre das Teil http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05-bsa samt dem Taco.Passt und hatte noch nie Probleme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (21. Januar 2016)

Sieht bei mir aus wie bei Svenson, nur das die Freesolo am Umwerfer-Mount hängt.


----------



## DannysHeart (21. Januar 2016)

Hi, die oberen Buchsen meines CC DB air scheinen nicht mittig zu liegen. An einer Seite wird der O-Ring komplett rausgedrückt und liegt dann über den anderen Teilen der Buchse. Alle Schrauben sind mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen. Ich habe versucht, Fotos zu machen, ist aber nicht so einfach - sorry für die schlechte Qualität.
Ich wäre dankbar für Meinungen. Kommt das öfter vor, und liegt noch innerhalb der Fertigungstolleranz? Oder gar ein Grund für Reklamation? Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Januar 2016)

Sind die Spacer denn auf beiden Seiten gleich breit?

Montiere einmal etwas anderes rein, um auszuschließen dass entweder die Spacer oder der Dämpfer krumm ist.


----------



## Pornspirit (21. Januar 2016)

Schaut aus als wären die Buchsen insgesamt zu breit. Ist der Rahmen so zu dir gekommen?


----------



## DannysHeart (21. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Die Spacer auf beiden Seiten sind exakt gleich breit (mit Schieblehre gemessen). Obenso die Buchsen an der anderen Seite des Dämpfers. Wenn man die Spacer ausbaut, sieht man, dass der innere Teil der Buchse um ca. 1mm zu einer Seite verschoben ist. Ich habe den schon mal mittig gesetzt, aber nach einer Ausfahrt ist er wieder verschoben.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass die obere Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen nicht mittig zur unteren liegt.

Der Rahmen ist nicht so gekommen, denn dass der O-Ring rausgedrückt wird, bzw. sich die Buchse verschiebt, tritt immer erst beim Fahren auf. War aber von der ersten Ausfahrt an so.

Edit: Das mit dem inneren Teil der Buchse hätte ich gleich schreiben sollen, hatte aber vergessen, dass ich schon mal probiert habe, den mittig zu setzen


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2016)

Das sieht nach DIY-Gebastel aus und ist ab Werk so normalerweise nicht. War zumindest bei mir nicht so ein unterschiedlicher Spacer-Wirrwarr ...
Dieser größere Spacer hat den gleichen inneren Durchmesser wie die anderen? Falls nicht, weil größer, ist das der Grund weshalb sich die Buchse im Dämpferauge verschieben kann ... ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannysHeart (21. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte das seien normale Buchsen für den CC DB Air, Siehe z.B. hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CNfT-dHiusoCFQkIwwod2m0POg&gclsrc=aw.ds

Da sieht man auch was ich mit dem inneren, durchgängigen Teil meine.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Januar 2016)

Die Distanzstücke sind schon die richtigen. Das ist bei CC so.

Nimm einmal irgendein anderes Ding bzw vermiss den Rahmen einmal ordentlich. 

ohne Dämpfer
Abstände  (vorne/hinten/Seite )ausgefedert messen
dann das Gleiche eingefedert.
Fluchtet die hintere Aufnahme schön mit der vorderen?



Als Zweites könntest du zwei Lineale nehmen und genau parallel an die hintere Aufnahme kleben.  dann federst du den Rahmen ein. Wenn das auch nur ein kleines bisserl in eine Richtung ausschwenkt, müsstest du das an der voreren Aufnahme leicht messen können.


----------



## MindPatterns (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte beim letzten Rahmen ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings an der hinteren Aufnahme und bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie hier. Da hatten sich die Huber-Buchsen dann irgendwann leicht ins Auge gefressen, weil der Hinterbau vermutlich innerhalb der Fertigungstoleranzen nicht gefluchtet hat. Bei den Cane Creek Buchsen merkt man das ganz gut, wenn sich eine Seite der Distanzringe drehen läßt, die andere aber bombenfest sitzt.


----------



## _markus (21. Januar 2016)

flouing schrieb:


> Servus zusammen die bastelsucht hast mal wieder zugeschlagen.
> Nachdem mein Vivid Air als irreparabel vom service zurückkam (dank an den Vorbesitzer) musste Ersatz her.
> Da mich ein Coil Dämpfer im Rune schon sehr gereizt hat versuche ich jetzt mal den DVO Jade, bin ja mal gespannt wie der so läuft. Das Wetter lässt eine Probefahrt leider nicht zu.
> Welche Federhärten werden denn von den Coilfahrern hier im Rune so gefahren?
> ]



Mit fahrfertig ~ 90 kg 
450er Feder "normal" also Hausrunde/Touren 
400er Feder nur bergab


----------



## MikeGa (21. Januar 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre das Teil http://77designz.com/product/freesolo-iscg-05-bsa samt dem Taco.Passt und hatte noch nie Probleme mit



Man sieht auf dem Bild sehr gut wo das Problem bei einer Kurbel mit Bolzen für das kleine Kettenblatt wäre.
Der Schraubenkopf kollidiert dann.
Kann man zwar beheben, passt aber nicht ohne Anpassungen


----------



## DannysHeart (21. Januar 2016)

@GrazerTourer: Danke für die Tips, ich hab mal gemessen. Ergebnis ist, dass die Aufnahme am Hinterbau zur vorderen Aufnahme um ca. 1mm verschoben ist, und zwar in die Richtig, die mit der Verschiebung der vorderen Buchse übereinstimmt. Da dürfte dann wohl die Ursache liegen.

@MindPatterns: Genau so etwas würde ich gerne vermeiden. Habe auch Bedenken, dass der Dämpfer Schaden nimmt, wenn er nicht gerade einfedert.

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob so etwas schon ein Grund für eine Reklamation ist, oder ob es eine andere Lösung gibt, oder einfach so lassen.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2016)

Naja, 1mm reicht doch, dass der Dämpfer verkantet.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2016)

So ist es - macht auf Dauer den Dämpfer kaputt und für den Rahmen ist das auch suboptimal, sofern er denn tatsächlich überhaupt verzogen ist! 
Ich würde mir (falls möglich auf Kulanz) für vorne und hinten ein paar neue Buchsen + Spacer schicken lassen - und bitte die ab Werk richtigen, nicht diese verschiedenen unterschiedlich breiten oder hohen ... das wird so normalerweise nie und nimmer ausgeliefert!


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Januar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> So ist es - macht auf Dauer den Dämpfer kaputt und für den Rahmen ist das auch suboptimal, sofern er denn tatsächlich überhaupt verzogen ist!
> Ich würde mir (falls möglich auf Kulanz) für vorne und hinten ein paar neue Buchsen + Spacer schicken lassen - und bitte die ab Werk richtigen, nicht diese verschiedenen unterschiedlich breiten oder hohen ... !


So wie er es schreibt ist die hintere Aufnahme aber am Rahmen nicht in der Flucht mit der vorderen. Da ist wohl irgendwo was schief. Einfach einmal fragen was du tun kannst...

Die Buchsen von CC schauen so aus. Das sind lauter unterschiedliche Scheiben... find ich auch witzig, is aber eigtl. voll egal.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> So wie er es schreibt ist die hintere Aufnahme aber am Rahmen nicht in der Flucht mit der vorderen. Da ist wohl irgendwo was schief. Einfach einmal fragen was du tun kannst...
> 
> Die Buchsen von CC schauen so aus. Das sind lauter unterschiedliche Scheiben... find ich auch witzig, is aber eigtl. voll egal.


Hmmm ... dass der Hinterbau nicht richtig fluchtet/verzogen ist sehe ich eher skeptisch. 
Richtig, so wie im Bild links vom Dämpfer sehen die CC Buchsen aus. So wie rechts leider nicht (!!!) ... weshalb ich vorher "DIY-Gebastel" schrieb. Bei dieser perspektivischen Verzerrung schwer zu beurteilen, aber so sieht es nicht nach zentrierter Position aus ...

Deshalb: Das ganze bitte mit einem ordentlichen Satz passender Spacer (so wie von CC bzw. Banshee geliefert) mal checken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannysHeart (21. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen! Dann werde ich mal den Händler kontaktieren. Der Rahmen hat noch Garantie, vielleicht kann man ja was machen.

@NoStyle: Die Buchsen sind so geliefert worden, und ich denke auch wie GrazerTourer, dass die richtig so sind. Auf der Seite, die du mit einem Fragezeichen gekennzeichnest hast, liegen von rechts nach links ein O-Ring, ein kleiner Spacer, ein großer Spacer. Auf der anderen Seite liegt der O-Ring über dem kleinen Spacer. Ist zugegeben schwer zu erkennen. Habe kein schärferes Foto hinbekommen. Der Dämpfer sitzt nicht ganz so exzentrisch in der Aufnahme, wie es auf dem Foto aussieht. Das liegt an der Perspektive.


----------



## NoStyle (21. Januar 2016)

DannysHeart schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen! Dann werde ich mal den Händler kontaktieren. Der Rahmen hat noch Garantie, vielleicht kann man ja was machen.
> 
> @NoStyle: Die Buchsen sind so geliefert worden, und ich denke auch wie GrazerTourer, dass die richtig so sind. Auf der Seite, die du mit einem Fragezeichen gekennzeichnest hast, liegen von rechts nach links ein O-Ring, ein kleiner Spacer, ein großer Spacer. Auf der anderen Seite liegt der O-Ring über dem kleinen Spacer. Ist zugegeben schwer zu erkennen. Habe kein schärferes Foto hinbekommen. Der Dämpfer sitzt nicht ganz so exzentrisch in der Aufnahme, wie es auf dem Foto aussieht. Das liegt an der Perspektive.


Ja, mach das bitte!    Zu den Buchsen/Spacern habe ich ja einen Post darüber meinen Eindruck geschildert. Im Fall eines Austausches der Buchsen/Spacern bitte beide neu, so wie sie von CC für Banshee geliefert werden, also auch die für den Hinterbau. Dann nochmal prüfen bezüglich Verzug ...


----------



## MK_79 (21. Januar 2016)

Bei mir war das auch so. Habe mir dann Huber Buchsen besorgt und die haben gepasst. Mir ist nichts mehr aufgefallen.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal schauen, ob sich bei mir auch die Buchsen einfressen.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. Januar 2016)

Erstmal fertig


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. Januar 2016)

hat schonmal jemand versucht n 27,5" Laufrad mit den 26" Ausfallenden zu montieren? Geht sich das aus?

zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich hab nur 26" Räder, überleg nen 27,5er LRS fürs Rune zu holen, finde aber nicht dass die Kettenstreben unbedingt länger werden sollen :-D


----------



## US. (22. Januar 2016)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> hat schonmal jemand versucht n 27,5" Laufrad mit den 26" Ausfallenden zu montieren? Geht sich das aus?
> 
> zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich hab nur 26" Räder, überleg nen 27,5er LRS fürs Rune zu holen, finde aber nicht dass die Kettenstreben unbedingt länger werden sollen :-D



Hatte beim 2016er Rune zunächst 26er Dropouts. Keine Chance mit WTB Breakout. Da haben 10mm gefehlt, wobei der Breakout ein mächtiger Reifen ist mit 65mm Breite und 718mm Durcmesser.
Mit einem 2,3er Maxxis könnte es passen.
Die Furcht vor "langen" Kettenstreben kann ich beim Rune aber auch nicht nachvollziehen. Das Bike hat einen flachen Lenkwinkel und dazu passen superkurze Ketenstreben nicht so gut.


----------



## mantra (22. Januar 2016)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Erstmal fertig


Hammer!!!


----------



## c_sickinger (24. Januar 2016)

Und noch ein Rune V2. Ist eben fertig geworden.


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. Januar 2016)

Schick, sieht fast aus wie meins 

Wie hast du denn die Leitungen vorne verbunden ? Sieht sehr aufgräumt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_sickinger (24. Januar 2016)

Schoen, dass das Dir aufgefallen ist. Das sind Textilschlaeuche aus Baumwollgeflecht, in die ich die Bremsleitungen und die Zuege geschoben habe. Ist dadurch alles schoen aufgeraumt und fliegt nicht im Weg rum. Kabel Schmidt hat sowas im Programm. Nimmt man eigentlich fuer Kabelbaeume an Oldtimern. Passt aber auch gut ans Rune.


----------



## Seppl- (24. Januar 2016)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Erstmal fertig


gefällt mir gut, bis auf die "Felgenbabber"


----------



## DAKAY (24. Januar 2016)

c_sickinger schrieb:


> Und noch ein Rune V2. Ist eben fertig geworden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 456446


Sehr geil, die blauen Hope Parts zu dem orangenen Rahmen


----------



## Tapir1000 (25. Januar 2016)

moinmoin, 
ich fürchte ich brauche eine neue buchse (sattelrohrseitig, rune v2) für einen ccdb air cs. nun hab ich nicht so recht den plan was ich da genau bestellen muss um das spiel zu beheben. kann mir jemand einen link schicken, bzw mir verraten was ich genau benötige? danke schonmal


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Januar 2016)

@aplusplus 

http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
Da ist eigentlich alles fein erklärt. hinten brauchst du die dreiteilige Variante mit folgender Breite:

40mm breit 
8mm innen

vorne sind es 25.4x8mm und da passt die zweiteilige Variante.

Wenn du dem Huber das schreibst und ihm sicherheitshalber noch sagst welchen Dämpfer du hast, bekommst du das richtige Zeug.


----------



## MindPatterns (26. Januar 2016)

Moin zusammen! Hört sich euer CC beim Rune auch so an, oder ist das hier direkt ein Fall für den Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir1000 (26. Januar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @aplusplus
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
> Da ist eigentlich alles fein erklärt. hinten brauchst du die dreiteilige Variante mit folgender Breite:
> ...




ahh, super.. vielen dank!

@ MiNDpatterns. hatte ich nach ca. 8 monaten auch. er lief ausserdem ein wenig "unrund". nach nem service war das behoben


----------



## MindPatterns (26. Januar 2016)

Das wäre ziemlich madig, der ist nämlich keine Woche alt der Dämpfer 



> @ MiNDpatterns. hatte ich nach ca. 8 monaten auch. er lief ausserdem ein wenig "unrund". nach nem service war das behoben


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. Januar 2016)

Meiner hört sich meine ich auch so an, wenn man im Stand mal durchfedert. Funktioniert deiner denn so, wie er soll ?


----------



## MindPatterns (26. Januar 2016)

Ja er funktioniert schon. Hatte schon einige CCDBs und bisland hatte ich eher hörbar Luft und/oder Schmatzen, deshalb wundert mich das.


----------



## nullstein (28. Januar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @aplusplus
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
> Da ist eigentlich alles fein erklärt. hinten brauchst du die dreiteilige Variante mit folgender Breite:
> ...



Warum benötigt man hinten die dreiteilige Variante? Ich habe hinten eine zweiteilige Buchse vom Huber.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Januar 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Warum benötigt man hinten die dreiteilige Variante? Ich habe hinten eine zweiteilige Buchse vom Huber.



Interessant! Mir hat er damals von der zweiteiligen abgeraten und gebeten, dass ich bei de Breite die dreiteilige nehme (aus technischen Gründen). Anscheinend ist's wohl wurscht.


----------



## nullstein (28. Januar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Interessant! Mir hat er damals von der zweiteiligen abgeraten und gebeten, dass ich bei de Breite die dreiteilige nehme (aus technischen Gründen). Anscheinend ist's wohl wurscht.


Das ist wirklich interessant. Vor allem, da ich es (zum ersten Mal) geschafft habe, nach nur 3 Monaten deutliches Spiel im hinteren Gleitlagern zu haben. Zuvor (also bei den anderen Rädern) haben die Huber Lager immer deutlich länger gehalten. Ob das aber an der zweiteiligen Buchse lag, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich werde es mal im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Januar 2016)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich interessant. Vor allem, da ich es (zum ersten Mal) geschafft habe, nach nur 3 Monaten deutliches Spiel im hinteren Gleitlagern zu haben. Zuvor (also bei den anderen Rädern) haben die Huber Lager immer deutlich länger gehalten. Ob das aber an der zweiteiligen Buchse lag, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich werde es mal im Hinterkopf behalten.



Auf der Webseite steht "bis 40mm". Na das is jetzt haarscharf. *g* 
So aus dem Bauch heraus ist natürlich eine durchgehende Achse schon g'scheiter, als eine geteile. Hm, ich habe leider keinen Vergleich, aber sowohl die Fox, als auch original Rock Shox, als auch die von CC waren nach spätestens einem halben Jahr hinüber. Die von CC bei mir nach einem Monat. Die Huber Teile fahre ich sicher schon deutlich über 100.000 Höhenmeter problemlos.


----------



## MalcolmX (28. Januar 2016)

Dreiteilig ist immer besser als 2teilig. ich mag die 2-teiligen überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Domi. (28. Januar 2016)

c_sickinger schrieb:


> Schoen, dass das Dir aufgefallen ist. Das sind Textilschlaeuche aus Baumwollgeflecht, in die ich die Bremsleitungen und die Zuege geschoben habe. Ist dadurch alles schoen aufgeraumt und fliegt nicht im Weg rum. Kabel Schmidt hat sowas im Programm. Nimmt man eigentlich fuer Kabelbaeume an Oldtimern. Passt aber auch gut ans Rune.



Was für einen Durchmesser hast du denn genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. Januar 2016)

Mal eine triviale Frage an die Banshee Welt. Das Hauptlager über dem Tretlager sieht aus wie ein echter Schmutzmagnet. Macht es Sinn einen Spritzschutz für hinten zu basteln?


----------



## MindPatterns (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mir da immer einen Mudguard hingeklemmt, das paßt ganz gut. Schmutz kommt natürlich auch noch vom Vorderreifen, aber das Gröbste hält es ab.



DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mal eine triviale Frage an die Banshee Welt. Das Hauptlager über dem Tretlager sieht aus wie ein echter Schmutzmagnet. Macht es Sinn einen Spritzschutz für hinten zu basteln?


----------



## Fartzilla (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,

habe heute meine Rune Rahmen erhalten und will ihn morgen soweit wie möglich aufbauen (leider wurde das Ausfallende vergessen). Wieviele Spacer habt ihr denn am Tretlager sitzen?


----------



## grey (29. Januar 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mal eine triviale Frage an die Banshee Welt. Das Hauptlager über dem Tretlager sieht aus wie ein echter Schmutzmagnet. Macht es Sinn einen Spritzschutz für hinten zu basteln?



Nein, am Darkside nicht, am Rune würd ichs auch nicht tun.


----------



## termaltake (29. Januar 2016)

flouing schrieb:


> Servus zusammen die bastelsucht hast mal wieder zugeschlagen.
> Nachdem mein Vivid Air als irreparabel vom service zurückkam (dank an den Vorbesitzer) musste Ersatz her.
> Da mich ein Coil Dämpfer im Rune schon sehr gereizt hat versuche ich jetzt mal den DVO Jade, bin ja mal gespannt wie der so läuft. Das Wetter lässt eine Probefahrt leider nicht zu.
> Welche Federhärten werden denn von den Coilfahrern hier im Rune so gefahren?
> ...




Hey there

Might friend tell you how it goes with cushion?

thanks


----------



## Seppl- (29. Januar 2016)

Auf ein neues, suche XL Rahmen, tausche gerne gegen meinen L von 2014 (letztes Jahr orange lackiert, da das Grün beschissen war) 

Vielleicht möchte ein XL Fahrer bisschen was verspielteres ;-)


----------



## MukkiMan (29. Januar 2016)

So ich habe mein 2016er auch bekommen. Ist ein L und hat komplett die Teile von meinem blur ltc übernommen. Konnte gerade nur ein bisschen auf dem Parkplatz rollen aber holla die waldfee spricht der Hinterbau Sahne an.
Komme mit dem Aufbau auf ein gesamt Gewicht von 13.69  

Bevor jetzt einer schreit das der Dämpfer wenigstens ein plus sein kann, ein plus wäre hier in Bielefeld niemals nötig da die längsten trails hier maximal 45 Sekunden dauern. Da wird nicht mal der normale Monarch warm ;-)


----------



## Pakalolo (31. Januar 2016)

Teste immer gerne verschiedene Dämpfer in meinen Rahmen. Im Rune wär's mal wieder an der Zeit und ich liebäugle ganz banal mit dem Fox Float X. So gab's den Rahmen ja auch im Original lange Zeit. Welcher Rune wird denn da verbaut? Wie verhält sich der Dämpfer denn mit schwerem Piloten? Wäre über ein paar Einschätzungen dankbar. 
Ride on!


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Welcher Rune wird denn da verbaut?


 der perfekte Auto Korrektur Fehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (31. Januar 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> der perfekte Auto Korrektur Fehler!


Er wird sich nur verschieben haben, wenn ich tune schreibe, kommt Tube


----------



## Pakalolo (31. Januar 2016)

Hihi... nein mein Telefon korrigiert tatsächlich "tune" zu "Rune".
Perfekt dressiert


----------



## tequesta (31. Januar 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim letzten Rahmen ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings an der hinteren Aufnahme und bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie hier. Da hatten sich die Huber-Buchsen dann irgendwann leicht ins Auge gefressen, weil der Hinterbau vermutlich innerhalb der Fertigungstoleranzen nicht gefluchtet hat. Bei den Cane Creek Buchsen merkt man das ganz gut, wenn sich eine Seite der Distanzringe drehen läßt, die andere aber bombenfest sitzt.


 
Interessant. Hab ebenfalls Spiel in der hinteren 3tlg. Huber Buchse und leicht angefressenes Auge am CCDBA. Flucht werde ich mal ausmessen.


----------



## iceis (1. Februar 2016)

da wird sich doch eh immer was abreiben, flex und so...


----------



## NoStyle (1. Februar 2016)

Blasphemie - bei Banshee flext nix


----------



## --HANK-- (1. Februar 2016)

Fertig getuned - jetzt kann die neue Saison kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (1. Februar 2016)

Souveränes Gerät, nur mit solchen Täschchen am Sattel hab ich ein Styleproblem. 
Der Razor ist auch im Winter brauchbar?  Oder habt ihr in München auch im Winter dazu passenden Boden?


----------



## --HANK-- (1. Februar 2016)

Dacht ich mir, dass die stylepolizei gleich vorbei schaut ;-) keine Sorge - ist nur hin und wieder dran, wenn ich sonst kein "Täschchen" dabei hab... RockRazor geht in München immer....


----------



## HC-Maxi (1. Februar 2016)

Everything is a Hinterreifen, as long as you are brave enough...

PS: Das Rad ist sehr schön. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es mir nicht schon n bisschen zu "stealthig" aufgebaut ist.


----------



## --HANK-- (2. Februar 2016)

Black Beauty hallt  
Darum ja auch das Täschchen, damit etwas Farbe ins Spiel kommt 
Fährt sich auf jeden Fall Hammer, das Gerät...


----------



## dhpucky (5. Februar 2016)

Servus!

Schau mir schon ne Weile das Rune an und überlege mir den Rahmen zu holen. Bin aber noch am Überlegen ob M oder L. 

Kommt evtl. jemand aus dem Raum Stuttgart und hat ein 2016er in M oder L am Start? Würd einfach nur mal gern Probe rollen. 

Wär lässig, wenn sich jemand dazu bereit erklären würde


----------



## Seppl- (6. Februar 2016)

So ihr lieben, ich verabschiede mich schon mal langsam aus den Banshee Tread´s, es war sehr schön hier, ohne viel bla bla und blubb blubb, wie es halt sein soll, auf den Punkt und ohne viel geblümtes gelaber!

Wie es aussieht wird am Montag mein Rune abgeholt, ich werde wohl bei einem Commencal Meta V4 zuschlagen.

Kette Rechts

Cheers


----------



## DAKAY (6. Februar 2016)

Morgen bekomme ich endlich meinen ´16er Rune Rahmen. 
Der eine geht, der andere kommt.


----------



## HC-Maxi (7. Februar 2016)

Gute Entscheidung! War heute wieder im Wald und das Rad hat mir wie erwartet wieder einen wahnsinns Grinser ins Gesicht gemalt


----------



## Andreas.blub (7. Februar 2016)

Ich stehe jedes mal im Keller vor der Entscheidung: Rune oder Phantom. In der Winterzeit bin ich viel Phantom gefahren und jetzt nach 2-3 Monaten mal wieder Rune. Es macht einfach Freude. Das Ding ist so agil. Noch als 26er aufgebaut.


----------



## DAKAY (7. Februar 2016)

So, mein Rune Rahmen ist jetzt da. 
Da es mein erstes komplett selbstaufgebautes Rad werden soll gleich mal die ersten Fragen. Wie viele Spacer verbaue ich bei einem Hope Tretlager?
http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/BBSS30N-Instructions_Complete_Iss-2.pdf
1 auf der Antriebsseite, richtig?
Das ISCG Tab wird dann auch einfach vom Tretlager gehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2016)

1 wie bei allen 73er BSA Innenlagern.


----------



## Braitax (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, lese hier auch schon länger mit und Ende Februar dann auch stolzer Besitzer des Rune 16er. 

Also ein 1mm Spacer für das Tretlager, habe ich das so richtig verstanden ?


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Februar 2016)

Er meint wohl einen Spacer, die haben mein ich 2.5mm.
Mein 16er Rune ist seit Mittwoch auch fertig. Absolut geile Fahrmachine.


----------



## Braitax (7. Februar 2016)

Ah okay, danke!


----------



## Seppl- (8. Februar 2016)

Falls hier jemand natürlich ein XL Rune verkauft, bitte melden!


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Februar 2016)

Gestern unter Tränen Abschied feiern, dann commencal gut reden, nun die Suche nach einem xl Rune?
Was da los?


----------



## Seppl- (8. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Gestern unter Tränen Abschied feiern, dann commencal gut reden, nun die Suche nach einem xl Rune?
> Was da los?


Ach nix, das Banshee ist immer noch Favorit, man muss sich ja n paar Optionen geben. Die ganze Nacht geschaut nach diversen Fahrrädern, die endgültige Entscheidung ist halt noch nicht getroffen, bzw das informieren nach Alternativen macht unsicher 

Am liebsten wäre mir das Rune in XL, neu kann ich mir nicht leisten, deshalb die Suche nach Alternativen ;-)

Alles gut, aber danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Februar 2016)

Brauchst nur den nackten Rahmen?
Dämpfer hast vom letzten noch?
Der Rahmen pur ist ja nicht so teuer.


----------



## Seppl- (8. Februar 2016)

Ne, verkaufe gerad das komplettbike.
Weil der Käufer es so möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (11. Februar 2016)

Seh ich das richtig, dass der Monarch Plus im Rune original mit dem M/L Tune verkauft wird? M-Zugstufe ist nicht zu langsam? Und L-Druckstufe mit kleiner Kammer nicht zu progressiv?
Rein aus dem Bauch raus hätte ich jetzt auf einen L-Zugstufen Tune getippt. Druckstufe bin ich mir unschlüssig. Wer hat denn den M+ und ist zufrieden damit?


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre den Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair mit L/L Tune. Funktioniert in meinen Augen sehr gut.


----------



## termaltake (11. Februar 2016)

[Quote = "Seppl-, de la publicación: 13573875, miembro de: 275220"] Ne, venta recta la moto por completo.
Debido a que el comprador quiere, a continuación, [/ quote]

 frame RAW in XL


----------



## Pakalolo (11. Februar 2016)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair mit L/L Tune. Funktioniert in meinen Augen sehr gut.


Aber nicht mit Highvolume Luftkammer oder? L-Zugstufentune erscheint mir auch angebrachter.


----------



## Seppl- (11. Februar 2016)

termaltake schrieb:


> [Quote = "Seppl-, de la publicación: 13573875, miembro de: 275220"] Ne, venta recta la moto por completo.
> Debido a que el comprador quiere, a continuación, [/ quote]
> 
> frame RAW in XL



What ?


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Februar 2016)

Der Monarch Plus mit Piggy hat doch keine Highvolumekammer, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (11. Februar 2016)

Gibts mit und ohne HV.


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Februar 2016)

Dann müsste ich später mal nachschauen, weiß ich aus dem Kopf nicht.


----------



## termaltake (11. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> What ?



that I have to sell a table xl Color raw of rune


----------



## Seppl- (11. Februar 2016)

termaltake schrieb:


> that I have to sell a table xl Color raw of rune



I have bought a commencal Meta v4.

Thanks for your offer


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Februar 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Gibts mit und ohne HV.


Habe eben nachgeschaut. Kein hv


----------



## Pakalolo (11. Februar 2016)

Danke!


----------



## DAKAY (11. Februar 2016)

@Seppl-
Schnell weg mit dem Commencal und her mit dem XL Rune!
Damit du endlich wieder ein ordentliches Bike hast


----------



## Seppl- (11. Februar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> @Seppl-
> Schnell weg mit dem Commencal und her mit dem XL Rune!
> Damit du endlich wieder ein ordentliches Bike hast


Haha  ja das wäre es!


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Februar 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass der Monarch Plus im Rune original mit dem M/L Tune verkauft wird? M-Zugstufe ist nicht zu langsam? Und L-Druckstufe mit kleiner Kammer nicht zu progressiv?
> Rein aus dem Bauch raus hätte ich jetzt auf einen L-Zugstufen Tune getippt. Druckstufe bin ich mir unschlüssig. Wer hat denn den M+ und ist zufrieden damit?


Ich hab auch seit kurzem den Monarch Plus mit M/L Tune und kleiner Kammer, so wie es momentan original kommt.

Es wirkt beim fahren wirklich sehr harmonisch vom Setting (hatte vorher einen CCDBAir), aber die Federwegsausnutzung ist wirklich nicht berauschend.

Überlege jetzt eine grössere Luftkammer, aber noch unentschlossen zwischen HV und Debonair Kammer... glaub letztere ist fast schon zu gross, wird wohl die mittlere testen...


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank @MalcolmX für deine Einschätzung. Und die Geschwindigkeit der Zugstufe reicht aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (12. Februar 2016)

ich hab 95kg und entsprechend Druck...
bei mir ist sie also nichtmal offen sondern 4-5 Klicks zu...

Ich muss noch reinschauen, ev ist ja ab Werk die kleine Kammer und zusätzlich Spacer verbaut  dann kann ich einfach Spacer rausnehmen und fertig...


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Februar 2016)




----------



## MukkiMan (12. Februar 2016)

Fahre auch mit 95 Kg M/L Debonair mit Kammer zu 3/4 voll mit isolierband. Fährt sich bis jetzt echt super. Druckstufe passt richtig gut und die Zugstufe habe ich 4 bis 5 Klicks zu. Die L Zugstufe gibt ein guten pop


----------



## MalcolmX (12. Februar 2016)

ML heißt doch M Zugstufe L Druckstufe


----------



## andrewam (12. Februar 2016)

Genau


----------



## Jussi (13. Februar 2016)

Welcher See?


----------



## Pakalolo (13. Februar 2016)

Scheint eine große Bandbreite gefahren zu werden. L/M mit kleiner Kammer bis hin zu M/L mit Debon Air Kammer. Selbstversuch hilft.....wobei ich tendenziell in RIchtung kleine Kammer gehen würde und auf jeden Fall eine L-Zugstufe haben will. Danke für eure Einschätzungen 

Sind die Fotos vom Lago? Limone?


----------



## c_sickinger (13. Februar 2016)

Einfach nur mal ein schoenes Bild vom Antrieb...


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Februar 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Sind die Fotos vom Lago? Limone?


Ja, exakt.

Die Hope Kurbel passt echt saugute  schönes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Februar 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen.

Ich hab schon eine Bestellung aufgegeben.
Es soll das 2016 Rune in Gunmetal in M werden.

So jetzt ist mein problem dass ich nicht 1800 + Euro fuer einen zu kleinenn Rahmen ausgeben will.

Ich bin 182 und hab eine Schrittlaenge von 86 cm.

M sollte ausreichen?

Hatte mich beraten lassen und mir wurde gesagt.
Das 2015 rune in L
Und 2016 rune in M

Was sagt ihr dazu


----------



## Brainspiller (13. Februar 2016)

L egal von wann.


----------



## andrewam (13. Februar 2016)

Ich bin 181 mit einer SL von 86 und hab das Spitfire in L mit 455mm Reach, 
also exakt so lange wie das neue Rune. 

Für mich persönlich perfekt mit 30mm Vorbau. Laufruhig und sehr gut kontrollierbar bei highspeed, 
trotzdem noch sehr agil. 

Für mich persönlixhch würde M nicht in frage kommen. 

Jedoch sind geschmäcker verschieden und ich will dir da nichts ausreden. 
Mit M machst du sicher nichts  falsch!


----------



## Seppl- (13. Februar 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> Ich hab schon eine Bestellung aufgegeben.
> Es soll das 2016 Rune in Gunmetal in M werden.
> ...


L L L L L L auf alle fälle, fahr dann lieber n kurzen vorbau!

ich bin 185 mit sl 93 und der L war mir gefühlt schon zu kurz, wechsel jetzt auf ein XL bike.


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Februar 2016)

Will halt Touren auch damit fahren..
Soll auf alle Fälle laufruhig sein. 
Aber schoene Singeltrails mit Spitzkehren muessen auch gut gehen.
Jetzt fahr ich ein Radon Slide E1 in L, das passt ganz gut. 
Ist aber halt ein 26 Zoll.

Also wirklich L, kein M?????


----------



## andrewam (13. Februar 2016)

Witzig, hatte auch ein Slide E1 in L und das bei exakt gleicher grösse wie du. Und jetzt ja das spitty in L. Nimm das L. Fährt sich trotz des längeren reaches genügend verspielt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (13. Februar 2016)

ja auf jeden fall, nix anderes!


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Februar 2016)

Okay.)
Schade hab ein richtig gutes Angebot gehabt.
Jetzt muss ich wohl tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 
Wo würdet ihr Bestellen?


----------



## andrewam (13. Februar 2016)

Ich als Schweizer habe da halt eine Bezugsquelle in der Schweiz. Jedoch sieht das Angebot von Komking interessant aus. 

Weiss halt nicht was die für Lieferfristen haben


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Februar 2016)

Habe nochmal mit demjenigen Telefoniert der mir das M besorgen kann, sofort.
Er war verwundert als ich nach dem L Rahmen gefragt hab. 
Hoffe ihr habt recht mit L, ich vertraue euch jetzt auf alle Fälle.
Schicke ihm jetzt eine neue Anfrage bezuglich eines L Rahmens. 

Ein 30 vorbau wird eh montiert.


----------



## NoStyle (13. Februar 2016)

Vertraue uns ruhig - die Mehrheit ist bei der Körpergröße auf L unterwegs! 
Mein Vote (als 180/84 cm Spitfire-Fahrer) ist auch für *L*! Leicht zu kurz mit längerem Vorbau ist eventuell unpassender vom Fahrverhalten als L mit kurzem Vorbau. Mit der Vorbaulänge/Cockpithöhe solltest Du eh etwas rumprobieren um Deinen persönlichen sweet-spot zu finden ...


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Februar 2016)

Danke schonmal an alle. 
Der Thread hier ist Klasse. 
Zahlreiche Anzahl von Antworten 

Zum Glueck bin ich noch nicht bei der Bank gewesen. 

Bisschen deprimiert bin ich allerdings, habe gedacht Mittwoch mit dem zusammenbau starten zu können. 
Aber das postivste ist, dass ich jetzt auf alle Fälle das Rune in meiner Wunschfarbe nehme.
Gunmetal ist auch sehr nice. Aber ich stehe voll auf Schwarze Bikes.

GRUSS
Flo


----------



## DAKAY (13. Februar 2016)

@Rumpelchen 
Wo kommst du denn her, evtl. könntest ja mal irgendwo ne Probefahrt machen.


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Februar 2016)

Komme aus Bielefeld.
33649 Postleitzahl.


----------



## Andreas.blub (13. Februar 2016)

Wenn du Lust hast bis Köln zu fahren:
Da steht mein L mit 40er oder 50er Vorbau.


----------



## DAKAY (13. Februar 2016)

Zu mir (Pfälzerwald) sind es leider gut 4 1/2h von Bielefeld, hier gäbe es M u. L

Btw. Bin 176 Sl.86 und fahre M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (13. Februar 2016)

Ich kann dir xl anbieten im Ruhrgebiet. Wäre bei 1.82 mit Abfahrtsdrang auch vorstellbar.
Ansonsten klingt Large absolut richtig


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2016)

@Rumpelchen 

Fahr probe!! Keiner hier weiss wie und was du so fährst etc....

Die ratschläge hier sind gut gemeint, helfen aber nur bedingt (inklusive meinem)

Ich würde M nehmen


----------



## andrewam (13. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mir so die Reach/Stack werte vom M anschaue kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gemütlich ist mit dem 30er Vorbau denn er will. Da kommt doch der Reach viel zu kurz und ist sicher nicht mehr Optimal für fahrer über 1.80.

Vorallem heutzutags wo sowieso alle von slack and low sprechen. Und das als non plus ultra anpreisen im all mountain/enduro bereich.


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Februar 2016)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast bis Köln zu fahren:
> Da steht mein L mit 40er oder 50er Vorbau.


Bis nach Köln waere eine Option. 
Koennten dann ja eine gemütlich Enduro Tour Unternehmen, wo ich dein Rune Probe fahre.
Das alles muesste aber schon recht zugig von statten gehen. Damit ich endlich weiss welche Grösse ich jetzt brauch.
Hast ja hoffentlich ein 2016 Model?


----------



## Andreas.blub (14. Februar 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Bis nach Köln waere eine Option.
> Koennten dann ja eine gemütlich Enduro Tour Unternehmen, wo ich dein Rune Probe fahre.
> Das alles muesste aber schon recht zugig von statten gehen. Damit ich endlich weiss welche Grösse ich jetzt brauch.
> Hast ja hoffentlich ein 2016 Model?



Habe leider nur einen von den "alten" Rahmen. Hast Recht...hatte die Geo-Änderung nicht auf dem Schirm...


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

Hier hat mal jemand der vom "alten" auf´s 16er mal geschrieben, dass er die Geoänderung nicht so extrem empfindet. Ich denke dass du 15 wie 16 die gleiche Grösse nehmen kannst


----------



## Rumpelchen (14. Februar 2016)

andrewam hat ein 2014 Radon Slide in L gefahren und auf das Rune in L gewechselt.

Wir beide haben die selbe Größe sowie Schrittlänge und er hatte genau das selbe Bike, wie ich zurzeit noch fahre.

Laut seiner Aussage kommt er super mit L zurecht. 

Habe mir die Geometrie Daten nochmal genau anschaut und festgestellt das mein Slide Rahmen gegenüber dem Rune Rahmen in L fast identisch ist. 
Meine Slide Rahmen hat sogar noch 1 mm mehr oberrohrlänge.
Der Reach ist beim Rune kleiner, dadurch sollte verspielter sein als das Radon.
Und laufruhiger ist es auch weil es länger ist und ein flacheren Lenkwinkel hat.

Also genau das was ich suche, mit dem Slide bin ich ja auch gut zurecht gekommen.

So, danke nochmal an alle die mir weiter geholfen haben und mir sogar eine Probefahrt angeboten haben.


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

So, jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal was zur Galerie beisteuern (auch wenn´s nur schlechte Handy Bilder sind) 









Ziemlich chaotisch, aber läuft


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

Noch ne Frage, ist das iscg-tab richtig montiert?mich wundert, dass das Lager verdeckt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (14. Februar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal was zur Galerie beisteuern (auch wenn´s nur schlechte Handy Bilder sind)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das auch der ANVL Lenker?
Hatte das gleiche Cockpit geplant


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

Ne, ist ´n oller Sunline, hab ich aber schon wieder getauscht, da der mit 745 etwas schmal ist. Ich habe gerade einen Race Face stealth mit 785 dran geschraubt.
(Warte noch auf Teile, und hatte lange Weile.)
Habe aber tatsächlich auch den ANVL geplant .
Jetzt kommt aber erst mal dran was da ist.


----------



## Braitax (14. Februar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ne, ist ´n oller Sunline, hab ich aber schon wieder getauscht, da der mit 745 etwas schmal ist. Ich habe gerade einen Race Face stealth mit 785 dran geschraubt.
> (Warte noch auf Teile, und hatte lange Weile.)
> Habe aber tatsächlich auch den ANVL geplant .
> Jetzt kommt aber erst mal dran was da ist.



Ah okay, alles klar. Cockpit wird bei mir wohl auch beides ANVL 
Wie viel Spacer hast du unterm Vorbau?


----------



## DAKAY (14. Februar 2016)

Einen. (ist 1cm nehme ich an)
Vorbau ist kein ANVL, sondern Funn Funduro, top Preis Leistung/Gewicht. Kommt aber evtl. auch bald was anderes.


----------



## Braitax (14. Februar 2016)

Ah okay, danke


----------



## Jussi (15. Februar 2016)

@san_andreas 
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das du in deinem Rune damals Exzenterbuchsen verbaut hattest, kann das sein?
Kannst du mal kurz deine Erfahrung berichten? Oder sind die rausgeschmissenes Geld? 
Und hattest du die mit deinem Rahmen damals verkauft?

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailynx (15. Februar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Einen. (ist 1cm nehme ich an)
> Vorbau ist kein ANVL, sondern Funn Funduro, top Preis Leistung/Gewicht. Kommt aber evtl. auch bald was anderes.



wie lange hast du deinen Gabelschafft gelassen (falls du das zufällig gemessen hast)?


----------



## Rumpelchen (15. Februar 2016)

Welche Federgabel fahrt ihr am Rune.
160, 170 oder sogar 180?
Welche Vorteile und Nachteile seht ihr in dem verschiedenen Federweg?
Was ist fuer das Rune am besten geeignet?

Ich weiss, das sind viele fragen.
Und es kommt auf die persőnlichen Vorlieben an usw.

Aber schreiibt mir mal einfach eure Erfahrungen das waere sehr nett.

Gruss Flo.


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2016)

160 passt prima dazu, 180 auch und 170 ebenso.
Das hilft dir jetzt, was?


----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2016)

trailynx schrieb:


> wie lange hast du deinen Gabelschafft gelassen (falls du das zufällig gemessen hast)?


Ne, habe ich nicht gemessen, die Gabel war vorher schon in meinem Bottlerocket, ich musste nur ca. 2mm nachschneiden. Was ich aber erst bemerkt habe nachdem ich die Aluschraube vom Hope Topcap abgerissen hatte.
Wenn es dir wichtig ist, messe ich es nach wenn ich wieder weiter bastele.


----------



## Jussi (15. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre 170mm eher abfahrtsorientierte Touren und Freeride. 
Überlege aber dieses Jahr auf 160mm umzubauen. Einfach aus Interesse. 
2015er Rune


----------



## svenson69 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre vorne mit einer 180er Fox.Hauptsächlich abwärts(Park/Shutteln),aber Touren sind da auch mit machbar
Allzweckwaffe
Für was willst du es denn nutzen?


----------



## Rumpelchen (15. Februar 2016)

Abfahrtsorientierte Touren.
Bikepark 
Normale Touren.
Allzweckswaffe fuer alles auch so wie du svenson.

Eine gabel ist ja aber auch recht flott gewechselt. 
Werde dann erstmal ne 36 fox 180 rein bauen und gucken wies klappt.


----------



## svenson69 (15. Februar 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Abfahrtsorientierte Touren.
> Bikepark
> Normale Touren.
> Allzweckswaffe fuer alles auch so wie du svenson.
> ...


Mal als kleine Inspiration Ist zwar ein "altes " 14er Modell mit oldschool 26zoll,aber beim neuen würde ich es nicht anderst machen!
Je nachdem welche Fox du hast,kannst du sie ja auch bei nichtgefallen traveln.Hab auch schon überlegt sie zu traveln.Aber 160mm sind mir zu wenig und 170mm find ich dann schon wieder unnötig.Wegen dem cm
Und die 15er Fox mit 180mm baut auch nur 11mm höher wie eine 160mm Pike.


----------



## Rumpelchen (15. Februar 2016)

Hab zurzeit eine 34 float 160 ist aber leider nur 26zoll kompatibel. 
Wollte mir jetzt ne 180 float in 27,5 zoll kaufen. 
Wird dann auch schnellstmoeglich bestellt. 

Wenn ich hier bei uns im Teutoburger wald nicht mit 180 zurecht komme muss ich mir halt ne ausweichgabel zulegen.
Aber erstmal halblang. 
Habe leider keinen goldesel daheim.


----------



## MukkiMan (16. Februar 2016)

@Rumpelchen  ich wohne in Bielefeld und habe ein 2016er Rune in L. Könnten uns am Wochenende treffen, dann könntest du Probe rollen, und schon mal sabbern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

Ich kann nur jedem, der das Rune nicht als reines Parkgerät sieht, die 160mm Manitou Mattoc mit IRT ans Herz legen... die Gabel ist wirklcih sehr gut mit der Doppelkammer, und harmoniert super mit dem Rune.
Macht auch im Park viel Spass, aber da ist sie hald bezüglich Steifigkeit nicht ganz vorne dabei...


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2016)

Die Offsetbuchsen lassen mich nicht in ruhe.
Frage an die Techpro´s!

Ein Rune in 26" auf slack hat eine Tretlagerhöhe von 340mm. (2015er)
Ein Rune in 27,5" auf slack hat eine Tretlagerhöhe von 350mm. (2015er)

Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir doch einen merklichen Unterschied der Tretlagerhöhe beider Modelle.
Negativ ist mir aber beim 26" aufgafallen das ich oft mit dem Pedal aufgesetzt habe, was mir beim 27,5" nicht passiert ist beide mit 175mm Kurbel.
Wenn ich Offsetbuchsen verbaue und somit ca. 1,5mm offset pro Buchse habe sind es in Summe 3mm.
Was ich bis jetzt so gelesen habe senkt dies das Tretlager um ca. 4-5mm und der Lenkwinkel ändert sich um ca. 0,5°.
Das wäre theoretisch die Mitte also ca. 345mm Tretlagerhöhe, wäre optimal. Lenkwinkel wäre dann bei ca. 64,5° auch super.

Gibt es hier jemand der mir das ausrechnen kann? Auch im Bezug auf Kettenstrebenlänge und Übersetzung des Hinterbaus?
Hat vielleicht einer sogar ne Formel wo ich Daten eintragen kann?

Die oben angegebenen Werte mit Offsetbuchsen sind theoretisch ohen Bezug auf einen Rahmen und ich hätte diese Werte gerne real für´s Rune vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen!

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

komprimier doch deinen Dämpfer um 3mm und miss aus erster Hand


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2016)

ja hatte ich auch überlegt oder mir was zu basteln mit -3mm Einbaulänge, aber wie genau ist das messen, Rad steht schräg, Boden uneben usw...
Muss man doch ausrechnen können!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2016)

Nimm einfach ein passendes Stück Holz und schraubst statt dem Dämpfer rein.

Deine Werte kann ich bestätigen:
die Buchsen bringen 3mm bei der Dämpferlänge.
Tretlager kommt bei 345 und LW bei 64,5 raus.


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2016)

Super danke schonmal!
Stimmt dann die Annahme das der Hinterbau erstmal linearer bleibt und am Ende des Federwegs die Progression erhöht wird?
Oder wirken sich die Offsetbuchsen gar nicht auf das Dämpfungsverhalten aus da alles nur leicht "versetzt" ist?


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

die 3mm machen die Kohl weniger fett als 5psi auf oder ab...


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2016)

Ja das kann sein!


----------



## Rumpelchen (16. Februar 2016)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> @Rumpelchen  ich wohne in Bielefeld und habe ein 2016er Rune in L. Könnten uns am Wochenende treffen, dann könntest du Probe rollen, und schon mal sabbern ;-)



Jaaaaaaaaaaa 
Lass mich probe rollen.... danach trinken wir einen.

meins ist heute eingetroffen darf aber noch nicht ans werk gehen.
Vielleicht bekomme ich einen ersatzrahmen weil am steuerrohr sind lackbeschadigungen. ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. Februar 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Was ist fuer das Rune am besten geeignet?



Die Frage ist eher was für dich, deine vorhaben, farstil, vorlieben am besten geeignet ist....

Was fürs Rune am besten geeignet ist kann man objektiv schwer beantworten, da es doch sehr vom fahrer abhängt...

Musst halt mit einberechnen dass sich die Geometrie mit unterschiedlichen Gabeleinbaulängen ändert....

Ich fahr das 14er 26'' Rune mit 160mm (545EBL/20mm Steckachse/36mm standrohre) in der mittleren Einstellung und werd immer zufriedener mit dem Teil....


----------



## DAKAY (16. Februar 2016)

@Rumpelchen 
Kannst du  bitte mal ein Foto von der ISCG aufnahme machen, ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich sie ausrichten muss. Hatte ein Bild hochgeladen, denke aber ich muss sie noch einen Raster nach vorne drehen.


----------



## Rumpelchen (16. Februar 2016)

Die hab ich schon abgemacht. Musst du ausprobieren, oder viellleicht zeigt dir ein anderer, bei dem es rund läuft, wie sie gut sitzt.

@trailterror 
JA ich weiss, habe mir gestern zuviele Gedanken gemacht. 
Werde mir wahrscheinlich eine gabel zum traveln holen und dann ausprobieren was perfekt fuer mich ist.

@all winkelsteuersatz ja oder nein??? Ich tendiere eher zu nein! Was sagt ihr? Oder ist hier jemand der gewechselt hat auf einen verstellbaren?


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

Eh schon flach genug. Ist ja kein Weltcup Downhiller....


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2016)

Wo willst denn hin mit dem LW?


----------



## svenson69 (16. Februar 2016)

auf 67° 
Es gibt aber manche hier wo einen Winkelsteuersatz fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2016)

Ja warum auch nicht 2015er 26" neutral und minus 1 Grad passt!


----------



## Rumpelchen (16. Februar 2016)

Soooo, hab einen normalen bestellt. ^^


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

Beim 2015er eher noch, beim 2016er find ichs echt unnötig.


----------



## pro-wheels (17. Februar 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Habe nochmal mit demjenigen Telefoniert der mir das M besorgen kann, sofort.
> Er war verwundert als ich nach dem L Rahmen gefragt hab.
> Hoffe ihr habt recht mit L, ich vertraue euch jetzt auf alle Fälle.
> Schicke ihm jetzt eine neue Anfrage bezuglich eines L Rahmens.
> ...


woher kommst du? eventuell Testfahren, normal aber Large


----------



## Rumpelchen (17. Februar 2016)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> woher kommst du? eventuell Testfahren, normal aber Large


Hat sich erledigt, trotzden danke.


----------



## US. (18. Februar 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Super danke schonmal!
> Stimmt dann die Annahme das der Hinterbau erstmal linearer bleibt und am Ende des Federwegs die Progression erhöht wird?
> Oder wirken sich die Offsetbuchsen gar nicht auf das Dämpfungsverhalten aus da alles nur leicht "versetzt" ist?


Das ist richtig. Du kannst von der Kennlinie am Federwegsbeginn 3mm abschneiden und am Ende 3mm extrapolieren. 3mm vom Dämpferhub.
Wenn du den Hub am Hinterrad misst, musst du noch das jeweils anliegende Übersetzungsverhältnis berücksichtigen.
Das Rune hat am Federwegbeginn ein Ü-Verhältnis von ca. 2,6. D.h. die 3mm entsprechen 7,8mm am Hinterrad.
Daraus ergeben sich dann auch die ganzen Geometrieänderungen.

Bzgl. Tretlagerhöhe kursieren hier recht unterschiedliche Angaben. Bei meinem 2016er Rune liegt der Offset bei 8mm. Und zwar in der tiefen Stellung mit 160mm Pike (ac 552mm). Im Vergleich zu anderen Endurobikes ist das normal aber nicht tief!
Was dann am Ende an Tretlagerhöhe rauskommt ist vom Reifen abhängig.

Für mich ist die Geometrie des 2016er mit 27,5" und 160mm Pike sehr schlüssig. Der Lenkwinkel liegt real bei 64,2°, Sitzwinkel ist steil genug, das Tretlager könnte aber in Verbindung mit dicken Reifen ruhig tiefer sein.
Ich persönlich würde keine längere Gabel einbauen wollen.


----------



## MalcolmX (18. Februar 2016)

26" und mittlere Stellung, mit 160mm 27.5" Gabel passt für mich ziemlich gut... schön dass am 16er wirklich beide Grössen super funktionieren


----------



## Jussi (18. Februar 2016)

Die 7,8mm hatte ich auch ausgerechnet.
Aber das kommt wohl nicht hin wenn du dir die Raderhebungskurve von KS-Link anschaust das Rad geht erstmal nach hinten.
Ist aber auch egal. Ich werde es testen und vorher/ nachher messen.


----------



## Jussi (22. Februar 2016)

Falls einer bisschen mit Winkelsteuersätzen oder allgemein Geo´s rumrechnen will, hab das hier gefunden.
Kannte ich selbst nicht!

http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## MindPatterns (22. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr mit 177 auch das 2016er in L, nachdem ich auch das 2015er in L gefahren bin. Man merkt die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Modelljahren deutlich, auch wenns nur hier und da 1 cm sind. Für mich heißt das, ich muß noch ein wenig mehr arbeiten auf der Schüssel, finds aber geil  

Bzgl. der Problematik mit dem nicht ordentlich gefluchteten Hinterbau: Haben die betreffenden Herrschaften hier schon Feedback bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker123456 (22. Februar 2016)

Falls jemand noch ein schwarzes 2015 Rune in M sucht .. will meinen Rahmen und eventuell ein paar Parts verkaufen (wegen Umstieg auf 27,5"). Einfach mal per PN an mich melden.
Zustand ist 1A, da nahezu alles abgeklebt.


----------



## DAKAY (22. Februar 2016)

Was kommt? 16er Rune, oder was anderes?


----------



## biker123456 (22. Februar 2016)

Was ganz anderes..das Rune ist leider zu viel des Guten für meine Einsätze.


----------



## JayKai (23. Februar 2016)

Meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Aufbau. 29" und 650B am Rune V2 2016 ;9


----------



## Jussi (23. Februar 2016)

Farblich passt das schonmal! 
Warum 29"? Bist eher steil abwärts unterwegs?


----------



## JayKai (23. Februar 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Farblich passt das schonmal!
> Warum 29"? Bist eher steil abwärts unterwegs?



Ich bin ausschließlich beim Freeriden unterwegs. Und zu meinen bevorzugten Strecken gehören eher die langsamen verblocken und steilen Stücke. Mit 29 Zoll kann ich hierbei langsamer fahren, das Fahrwerk ist ruhiger, der Gripp ist vorne durch die große Auflagefläche sehr gut und das Überrollmoment ist besser.


----------



## Jussi (23. Februar 2016)

Sowas dachte ich mir.
Ich glaube du bist der erste mit 29" im Rune.


----------



## JayKai (23. Februar 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Sowas dachte ich mir.
> Ich glaube du bist der erste mit 29" im Rune.


Ich kenne noch 2 die das gleiche Setup fahren
Die sind sogar zufällig beide mit mir unterwegs


----------



## DAKAY (23. Februar 2016)

Jungfräuliches Rune,
vor der ersten ausfahrt am Sonntag.
Die Geoänderung zum 15er Rahmen sind doch gut merkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (23. Februar 2016)

@JayKai
Bist du vorher mit 27,5 im Rune gefahren?
Mich würde mal interessieren ob ein 27,5 Vorderrad mit mehr Federweg so viel schlechter ist als ein 29er mit weniger, wobei natürlich die Gabel mit mehr Federweg am 27,5er softer eingestellt wäre als die mit weniger an der 29er Gabel.
Bin nur mal für eine Runde mit nem 29er gefahren wos rumpelt und da wos knallt, knallts mit 29 genauso wie mit meinem 26er.


----------



## Jussi (24. Februar 2016)

Ich find das mit der roten Mattoc echt schick aber bitte tausche die blauen Bremsleitungen


----------



## DAKAY (24. Februar 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich find das mit der roten Mattoc echt schick aber bitte tausche die blauen Bremsleitungen



Habe schon eine neue Bremse geordert, mit schwarzen Leitungen.


----------



## termaltake (25. Februar 2016)

JayKai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 466129
> Anhang anzeigen 466127
> Anhang anzeigen 466128
> Meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Aufbau. 29" und 650B am Rune V2 2016 ;9



160mm front?  rock shox pike 29er?


----------



## JayKai (25. Februar 2016)

termaltake schrieb:


> 160mm front?  rock shox pike 29er?


Hi termaltake,

ja genau 160mm 29 Zoll.


----------



## JayKai (25. Februar 2016)

QUOTE="iceis, post: 13612085, member: 197545"]@JayKai

Bist du vorher mit 27,5 im Rune gefahren?
Mich würde mal interessieren ob ein 27,5 Vorderrad mit mehr Federweg so viel schlechter ist als ein 29er mit weniger, wobei natürlich die Gabel mit mehr Federweg am 27,5er softer eingestellt wäre als die mit weniger an der 29er Gabel.
Bin nur mal für eine Runde mit nem 29er gefahren wos rumpelt und da wos knallt, knallts mit 29 genauso wie mit meinem 26er.[/QUOTE]

Hi,

mein Kollege war ebenfalls mit seinem Rune mit 650B Aufbau und 180ger Gabel unterwegs. Ich habe die beiden Bikes im Fahrverhalten auch verglichen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der 650B Aufbau nicht so hoch aufbaut wie das 29er. Aus dies
em Grund ist man im steileren Gelände etwas tiefer unterwegs. Am 29 Zoll Aufbau hatte ich das Gefühl, nicht so viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad ausüben zu können. Gripp hatte ich jedoch immer genug. War eher so ein subjektives Gefühl. Ich werd
e am We mal etwas mit den Shimps am Hinterbau rumprobieren und das Fahrwerk somit etwas steiler stellen. Erhoffe mir dadurch mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad.zu bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach der größte Unterschied ist jedoch, das Gefühl mit dem 29er etwas ruhiger und langsamer unterwegs zu sein, obwohl man eher schneller unterwegs ist.  Hierfür ist wahrscheinlich das Überrollmoment und der größere Umfang des Reifens verantwortlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (25. Februar 2016)

GIibt es eine noch saubere Lösung als Kettenstrebenschutz?
Schrumpfschlauch geht ja leider nicht.

Diese Neoprenschützer gehen einfach mal gar nicht.

Sonst einer noch eine Idee???


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir breiten Klettverschluss gekauft. Erst die flauschige Seite um die strebe legen und dann mit der anderen schön straff drüber. Dazu evtl an 2 stellen mit Kabelbinder fixieren. 
Bin momentan auf der Arbeit und habe kein Bild auf dem Handy. 
Materialkosten liegen bei ca 4 Euro.


----------



## JayKai (25. Februar 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> GIibt es eine noch saubere Lösung als Kettenstrebenschutz?
> Schrumpfschlauch geht ja leider nicht.
> 
> Diese Neoprenschützer gehen einfach mal gar nicht.
> ...



Ich verwende immer Lenkerband. Da dieses Material etwas softer ist, federt es die Kette ab und dämpft im gleichen Moment. Bei deiner Variante werden die Schläge das Band vermutlich relativ schnell zerstören.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## DAKAY (25. Februar 2016)

Slapper oder Mastic Tape.


----------



## MindPatterns (25. Februar 2016)

Dito. Breites, selbtklebendes Klettband auf der Kettenstrebe (flauschige Seite). Dämpft Kettenschlag hervorragend! Wenn man das richtige Shampoo zum Putzen nimmt, duftet es sogar nachhaltig 



Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ich habe mir breiten Klettverschluss gekauft.


----------



## freetourer (25. Februar 2016)

Ich nehme auch Mastic Tape. - Dämpft gut und hält auch sehr lange:





Vorher hatte ich mal selbstklebendes Griffband genommen (für Badminton-, Tennis- und Squash- Schläger). Fand ich auch deutlich besser als diese Neopren-Schützer, hält aber nicht so lange wie Mastic Tape.


----------



## termaltake (25. Februar 2016)

[Quote = "JayKai, de la publicación: 13616393, miembro de: 342138"] Hola Thermaltake,

Sí, exactamente de 160 mm 29 pulgadas. [/ quote]

and geometry level?

Tell us more friend: D you leave us wanting more information


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2016)

3M Nr. 2228 holen, dass ist 52mm breit.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Februar 2016)

Neopren *hust*   Saubere Lösung weil: Ist ein leiser Kratzschutz, kann man leicht entfernen, reinigen und wieder dranbeppen ...


----------



## Jussi (25. Februar 2016)

Kann das hier empfehlen.

https://hbe-shop.de/Art-2136638-3M-2228-25MM-KLEBEBANDSCOTCH-MASTIC25MM-X-303M

Ob jetzt 52 oder 25mm muß jeder selbst wissen.
Wichtig ist die Kettenstrebs unten bis zum Kettenblatt abzukleben da sonst die Kette Spuren darin hinterlässt und die sind nicht klein.
Ebenfalls sollte man die Sitzstrebe auch ca 10-15cm innen abkleben da die Kette dort auch immer auf Kontakt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (25. Februar 2016)

SlapperTape


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jussi (25. Februar 2016)

Das 3M ist, oder ist wie Slapper Tape, nur günstiger!


----------



## DAKAY (25. Februar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Neopren *hust*   Saubere Lösung weil: Ist ein leiser Kratzschutz, kann man leicht entfernen, reinigen und wieder dranbeppen ...


Mit solchen Neoprendingern habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, hatte es bei mir ruck zuck durchgehauen, was am Transition zu enormen Lack abplatzern geführt hatte. Habe damals dann noch 3mm starke Gummistreifen daruntergepackt.

Flauschband funktioniert auch sehr gut, bisher gefällt mir die 3M-Lösung aber am besten.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Februar 2016)

Ich habe dagegen sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Neopren gemacht. Speziell dieses ist schon locker 4 Jahre alt und ist, bis auf den Aufdruck - da rubbel ich manchmal mit der Ferse dran, noch im prima Zustand. Noch etwas die vertikale Strebe über dem KB getaped und gut ist die Laube ...


----------



## US. (25. Februar 2016)

Wie hier mehrfach empfohlen, verwende ich auch 3M Mastic Tape. Damit lässt sich auch der neuralgische Punkt der Kettenstrebe abkleben Richtung Tretlager.


----------



## MalcolmX (26. Februar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> da rubbel ich manchmal mit der Ferse dran


Da sagst du was... meine Rahmen sind da immer ruckzuck blank, die Schuhe gehen an der rechten Ferse kaputt... Katastrophe.
Hab aber noch nix gefunden, was dauerhaft funktioniert bei der Thematik...


----------



## Jussi (26. Februar 2016)

schmälere Schuhe....


----------



## MalcolmX (26. Februar 2016)

hm, bei Grösse 47 hat alles eine gewisse Breite/Länge


----------



## Jussi (26. Februar 2016)

Ein leben auf großem Fuß! 

Im ernst, ich hatte immer die FiveTen Impact Low, dachte was für DH gut ist geht für Touren auch. Geht auch, aber beim Rune hat der Schuh immer wieder mal an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen, ich hatte daraufhin beide Kettenstreben mit 3M Folie abgeklebt diese gibt es ja in verschiedenen Stärken das war schon ganz gut. Hab mir dann für Touren und Enduro den FiveTen Freerider geholt und der ist um einiges schmaler seitdem ist ruhe aber die Folie ist noch drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (26. Februar 2016)

Ich fahr eh schon die Freerider, also keine sonderlich fetten Schuhe 
Alles was ich da dranklebe, hat vielleicht eine Lebensdauer von 2.3 Wochen bisher. Vielleicht lass ich mir mal einen Carbonschützer machen


----------



## NoStyle (26. Februar 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Da sagst du was... meine Rahmen sind da immer ruckzuck blank, die Schuhe gehen an der rechten Ferse kaputt... Katastrophe.
> Hab aber noch nix gefunden, was dauerhaft funktioniert bei der Thematik...


Klingt komisch, iss aber so: Ich lebe damit! 
Dank Neopren rubbelt nichts blank, das hält! Bisschen Abrieb an den Schuhen im Laufe der Zeit, geht aber klar. Ist halt ein Outdoor-Spocht mit etwas Schwund ... !?!


----------



## Jussi (26. Februar 2016)

Mh...
Dann hilft tatsächlich nur noch Carbon oder Stahl ;-)


----------



## MalcolmX (26. Februar 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Klingt komisch, iss aber so: Ich lebe damit!
> Dank Neopren rubbelt nichts blank, das hält! Bisschen Abrieb an den Schuhen im Laufe der Zeit, geht aber klar. Ist halt ein Outdoor-Spocht mit etwas Schwund ... !?!


Bisschen ist gut... die erste Lederschicht ist meistens nach 2 Monaten weg  irgendwann verlangsamt sich der Verschleiss an den Schuhen allerdings meistens 

Ist allerdings bei allen Bikes so bei mir... selbst an meinem Surly Crosscheck...


----------



## DAKAY (26. Februar 2016)

O-Beine?  ;P


----------



## Rumpelchen (26. Februar 2016)

lenkerband hatte ich schon mal. Haelt lange, sieht aber kacke aus.
Mystik tape sieht genauso banane aus.

Ich versuchs erstmal mit der lackschutzfolie, die kritischen stellen bekommen noch klettband. wenn die folie durchgeschlagen ist, hole ich mir mal das mystik tape.
Oder bastel mir was aus carbon.



Mein Rune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (26. Februar 2016)

Weiß jemand wofür diese Schraube ist? Die war in der Tüte mut den Flipchips. Die Schraube fürs Ausfallende isses nicht


----------



## Braitax (26. Februar 2016)

Müsste die Ersatzshraube sein für die vordere Dämpferaufnahme. Habe heute auch ausgepackt


----------



## A7XFreak (26. Februar 2016)

Stimmt das wirds wohl sein. Danke. Und schon fertig aufgebaut?


----------



## Braitax (26. Februar 2016)

Leider nicht, mir fehlen noch paar Parts. Was mir aufgefallen ist, schleifen die Leitungen von Bremse/Schaltung nicht an der oberen strebe vom Hinterbau?! Wie sieht es bei denen aus die schon damit unterwegs sind?


----------



## DAKAY (26. Februar 2016)

Ist das nicht evtl. die Sicherungsschraube der Achse?


----------



## Braitax (26. Februar 2016)

Ne ne, die sind ganz anders aus. Auf der steht auch die Drehmoment Angabe mit 3Nm.


----------



## iceis (26. Februar 2016)

Ist zumindest bei mir nicht gewölbt sondern zylindrisch.
Von der Form her passt die schon eher zur Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## DAKAY (26. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, sieht man ja sogar oben auf dem Bild vom Rumpelchen


----------



## A7XFreak (26. Februar 2016)

Fertig aufgebaut. 14.95kg. Die Teile stammen aus meinem alten Spectral. Morgen wird die Kiste getestet. Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## DAKAY (27. Februar 2016)

Ohne Bild ist´s nie passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (27. Februar 2016)

Wieviel NM braucht die obere und untere Schraube von den Dämpfer Aufnahme?


----------



## grey (27. Februar 2016)

Steht in der FAQ.


----------



## A7XFreak (27. Februar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ohne Bild ist´s nie passiert



Gabel ist noch auf 150mm. Muss ich noch umbauen. Ansonsten gefällts mir super. Wirkt jetzt so vor der Haustür nicht so wendig...mal sehen wie es aufm Trail ist. Ist mit XL halt recht lang. Aber L schien mir zu kurz bei 1.94


----------



## DAKAY (27. Februar 2016)

Ja, mega wendig empfinde ich das Rune auch nicht, aber wenns schnell wird ist´s ne Macht.

Bei der Menge an Spacern würde ich eher einen Lenker mit mehr Rise fahren.


----------



## A7XFreak (27. Februar 2016)

Geiles Teil. Man merkt, dass das Bike schnell gefahren werden will. Mit dem Gabelschaft muss ich noch schauen. Vielleicht auch noch nen Kürzerer Vorbau allerdings ist es jetzt gerade so das die Bremse nicht am Oberrohr anschlägt


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Februar 2016)

An die Optik des neuen Lenkers mit 40mm rise muss ich mich wohl erst gewöhnen. Das erste proberollen war "interessant"


----------



## Fartzilla (27. Februar 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Gabel ist noch auf 150mm. Muss ich noch umbauen. Ansonsten gefällts mir super. Wirkt jetzt so vor der Haustür nicht so wendig...mal sehen wie es aufm Trail ist. Ist mit XL halt recht lang. Aber L schien mir zu kurz bei 1.94



Schickes Rad. Ich habe mit 1,90 das Rune in L gekauft und muss sagen dass ich es garnicht bereu. Zum abfahren dürfte es in meinen Augen nicht länger sein.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> An die Optik des neuen Lenkers mit 40mm rise muss ich mich wohl erst gewöhnen. Das erste proberollen war "interessant"


Ich finde weniger rise zwar auch schicker, aber wie man so schön sagt:
Form follows Function.
oder
Basse musses!


----------



## svenson69 (27. Februar 2016)

Habe letzes Jahr schonmal gefragt,aber vielleicht hat sich ja was geändert
Irgendwie hab ich mich an meinem schwarzen Rahmen satt gesehen.Geht es vielleicht jemand der eine andere Rahmenfarbe hat genauso??
Ich habe einen 14er schwarz Gr.M top Zustand und möchte mal was anderes.Raw,grün,orange,gelb,blau.... bin für alles offen

Oder kann mir jemand sagen ob man das Schwarzeloxierte genauso problemlos entfernen kann wie Lack?
Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben das da schon eine dünne Schicht vom Material(Alu) abgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (28. Februar 2016)

Ich kann dir vielleicht helfen.
Guck mal hier das war mal schwarz ist ein 2016er.





Das ist jetzt nicht mein Rad, wenn du willst kann ich dir den Kontakt geben.
Das hier ist wohl eloxiert, andere Farben sind dann auch möglich!
Soweit ich weiß hat er auch noch einen oranges und RAW Rahmen in M.
Schreib mir einfach ne PN.

Gruß


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Februar 2016)

gestern war ich auch wieder mal im Batsch spielen 






@bobtailoner : wie macht sich der 2,4er Baron denn vom Rollwiederstand? Ich überlege ob ich mir einen 2. LRS nur für Park nehmen, oder einfach nur vorne einen Baron aufziehen soll....


@svenson69 :meinen alten Torque Rahmen hatte ich damals auch für wenig Geld bei Götz Pulverbeschichtung entlacken lassen.  Die Lager gingen danach auch wieder problemlos und ohne Spiel rein. Lackierungen machen die auch nach deinen Wünschen.


----------



## svenson69 (28. Februar 2016)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @svenson69 :meinen alten Torque Rahmen hatte ich damals auch für wenig Geld bei Götz Pulverbeschichtung entlacken lassen.  Die Lager gingen danach auch wieder problemlos und ohne Spiel rein. Lackierungen machen die auch nach deinen Wünschen.



Das Problem an dem Ganzen ist ja, das meiner nicht einfach so zum entlacken geht.Da ja das schwarz kein Pulver oder Lack ist, ist ja eher eloxiert


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Februar 2016)

Anodisiert war meiner auch und es funktionierte


----------



## svenson69 (28. Februar 2016)

Und weißt du wie das genau gemacht wurde?Ob Materialverlust oder nicht?


----------



## DAKAY (28. Februar 2016)

Auf das anodisierte müsste Pulver auch so halten.?

Das Blau eloxierte schaut ja übelst geil aus, gibt es da Bilder vom fertigen Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Februar 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Und weißt du wie das genau gemacht wurde?Ob Materialverlust oder nicht?



der Rahmen wurde erst chemisch entlackt, dann mit Glasperlen gestrahlt. Wieviel im Endeffekt genau abgetragen wurde, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Die haben aber einen guten Service und beantworten recht schnell deine Fragen falls du es genauer wissen willst.


----------



## eurasio (29. Februar 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eurasio (29. Februar 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoStyle (29. Februar 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> An die Optik des neuen Lenkers mit 40mm rise muss ich mich wohl erst gewöhnen. Das erste proberollen war "interessant"


Ich persönlich finde einen Lenker mit Rise immer schöner und stimmiger als Lowbar und zentimeterlange Spacertürme. Geschmacksache natürlich, aber mir gefällt Deins selbst mit 40mm Rise.


----------



## termaltake (29. Februar 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir vielleicht helfen.
> Guck mal hier das war mal schwarz ist ein 2016er.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467625
> ...



more photos friend


----------



## Jussi (29. Februar 2016)

Hab ich leider nicht 
Weiß eig einer wie´s mit Garantie aussieht wenn der Rahmen entlackt und eloxiert wird? Oder die Andosierung weg kommt und dafür Eloxat?


----------



## NoStyle (29. Februar 2016)

Soweit ich weiss erlischt in solch einem Fall die Garantie seitens Banshee!


----------



## iceis (1. März 2016)

Glaub Transition sind (oder waren?) die einzigen wo die Garantie bleibt auch wenn man neu lackiert.

Harteloxierung (z.b. das schwarze Runev2) = die dickste Eloxierung und müsste daher mehr mit Sand oder Glasperlen gestrahlt werden um wieder neu eloxieren zu können
normale Eloxierung = ein wenig dünner aber um die Eloxierung komplett zu entfernen um es eben neu eloxieren zu können muss man auch hier noch Material abstrahlen.
Pulverbeschichtung ist im Vergleich halt auf dem Alu und nicht drin, somit wird beim Glas oder Sandstrahlen am wenigsten das Alu angegriffen, sozusagen.

korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Jussi (1. März 2016)

Das geht auch mit Rohrreiniger. Beim Rahmen wird das sicher sehr aufwendig, Kleinteile sind, denk ich kein Problem.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eloxal-entfernen-wie.510535/


----------



## MalcolmX (1. März 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde einen Lenker mit Rise immer schöner und stimmiger als Lowbar und zentimeterlange Spacertürme. Geschmacksache natürlich, aber mir gefällt Deins selbst mit 40mm Rise.


Plus, mit Spacertürmen verliert man Reach, mit Riserbar nicht.
Find ich immer amüsant, wenn die Leute voll wegen einem cm Reach abgehen und dann 3cm Spacer draufstapeln und damit wieder 7mm Reach verlieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (1. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Oder kann mir jemand sagen ob man das Schwarzeloxierte genauso problemlos entfernen kann wie Lack?
> Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben das da schon eine dünne Schicht vom Material(Alu) abgeht



Drüber pulvern ist doch kein Problem, mit umeloxieren wäre ich vorsichtig (auch wenn das blaue Beispiel von Jussi auf dem Bild sehr gut aus sieht). Ich habe früher mal ein Nicolai Argon Rahmen, der original hellblau pulverbeschichtet war zuerst bei Götz entlacken lassen (was wunderbar geklappt hat) und anschließend bei einem von Liteville empfohlenem Eloxierer in Bronze eloxieren lassen. Das Ergebnis war ziemlich bescheiden weil das Rohrmaterial vom Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau sowie den Frästeilen etwas unterschiedlich war. 
Ich glaube schwarz geht immer, aber wenn's farbig sein soll wird es schnell schwierig.


----------



## svenson69 (1. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Drüber pulvern ist doch kein Problem, mit umeloxieren wäre ich vorsichtig (auch wenn das blaue Beispiel von Jussi auf dem Bild sehr gut aus sieht). Ich habe früher mal ein Nicolai Argon Rahmen, der original hellblau pulverbeschichtet war zuerst bei Götz entlacken lassen (was wunderbar geklappt hat) und anschließend bei einem von Liteville empfohlenem Eloxierer in Bronze eloxieren lassen. Das Ergebnis war ziemlich bescheiden weil das Rohrmaterial vom Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau sowie den Frästeilen etwas unterschiedlich war.
> Ich glaube schwarz geht immer, aber wenn's farbig sein soll wird es schnell schwierig.


Im Moment bin ich eh bei Raw,da mir einfach keine Farbe einfallen will


----------



## Jussi (1. März 2016)

Zur Inspiration:







RAW kannst ja gleich als Rahmen nehmen...
Oder lass es pulvern


----------



## svenson69 (1. März 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Zur Inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ihn einer in Raw gegen meinen tauschen würde gern Aber so muss ich halt das schwarz entfernen lassen!


----------



## sluette (1. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Wenn ihn einer in Raw gegen meinen tauschen würde gern Aber so muss ich halt das schwarz entfernen lassen!



Du wirst aber bei einem original schwarz eloxiertem Rahmen niemals die Oberfläche eines orginal RAW Rahmen hin bekommen weil der Rahmen beim Eloxieren schon vorbehandelt wurde.


----------



## svenson69 (1. März 2016)

Wird ja auch noch gebürstet


----------



## NoStyle (1. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Plus, mit Spacertürmen verliert man Reach, mit Riserbar nicht.
> Find ich immer amüsant, wenn die Leute voll wegen einem cm Reach abgehen und dann 3cm Spacer draufstapeln und damit wieder 7mm Reach verlieren...


So sieht´s aus ...


----------



## A7XFreak (1. März 2016)

@sluette warst du am Sonntag in Wuppertal Burgholz?


----------



## sluette (1. März 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> @sluette warst du am Sonntag in Wuppertal Burgholz?



Ja genau! Warst du das mit dem schwarzen Banshee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (1. März 2016)

Ja das war ich.


----------



## Fartzilla (2. März 2016)

Hier mal meins. Parts stammen noch aus meinem alten Intense Tracer. Werde nach und nach auf 27,5 umbauen, soweit es der Studentengeldbeutel zulässt.
Gewichtsmäßig müsste ich iwo zwischen 15 und 16 Kilo rauskommen, da es nur etwas leichter als mein DH´ler ist.


----------



## LeonII (3. März 2016)

Hi freaks,

Ich möchte ein Rune V2 2015 aufbauen...
Einsatzgebiet Schwerpunkt Park, light dh und eben auch mal damit ins Geschäft fahren. Ich habe mir eine Fox36 float 180mm an der Front vorgestellt.
Welche Einstellung der flipcharts würdet ihr empfehlen? Die unterste?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## NoStyle (3. März 2016)

LeonII schrieb:


> ... Einsatzgebiet Schwerpunkt Park, light dh und eben auch mal damit ins Geschäft fahren. Ich habe mir eine Fox36 float 180mm an der Front vorgestellt.
> Welche Einstellung der flipcharts würdet ihr empfehlen? Die unterste? ...


"Klugschai$$erisch" gesprochen die, welche Dir durch austesten am besten gefällt ...


----------



## LeonII (3. März 2016)

Hi,

Vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Eindrücke schildern...? Ich bin nicht so der pro, so könnte man das abkürzen wenn jemand grob beschreiben kann was er empfunden hat und zu meinem Einsatzgebiet passt.

Gruß


----------



## svenson69 (3. März 2016)

LeonII schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Eindrücke schildern...? Ich bin nicht so der pro, so könnte man das abkürzen wenn jemand grob beschreiben kann was er empfunden hat und zu meinem Einsatzgebiet passt.
> 
> Gruß


Ich habe genau das selbe Einsatzgebiet und Gabel.Fahre mit 26Zoll in der untersten/flachsten Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (3. März 2016)

Ok,

Super danke dir. Das war es was ich vermutete.
Was hast du für ne Forke dran? Ich denke 180mm ist noch ok, wenn auch ein bisschen drüber. Ich mag es jedoch wenn die Front nicht allzu tief ist.
Werde auch 26 Zoll mit 150iger breite einbauen.
Bist du zufrieden was dh und freeride angeht, oder ist es stark Gewöhnungs bedürftig wenn man von nem dh Bike kommt?


Grüße


----------



## svenson69 (3. März 2016)

Fahre auch eine 15er Float
Ich kann es mit dem Rune genauso krachen lassen wie mit meinen ehemaligen Scalp oder Summum.
Es ist halt etwas anstrengender.
Gewöhnungsphase war,draufstetzen und wohlfühlen.


----------



## LeonII (3. März 2016)

Was ist anstrengender? Das Rune weil nicht ganz so gefedert? In der Beschleunigung müsste es ja leichter gehen... 
Aber der Körper muss mehr arbeiten, bzw es ist auf dem Rune eben nicht ganz so komfortabel wie auf nem dh Bike?
So schätze ich das ein, stimmt das mit deiner Erfahrung überein?

Grüße Hendrik


----------



## Fartzilla (3. März 2016)

Stimme dir da zu, habe noch ein tr 450 welches im Vergleich ein Sofa ist. Die Beschleunigung vom DH Bike ist im Vergleich zum Enduro viel träger da du beim DH die halbe Kraft in den Dämpfer pumpst. Eingewöhnungsphase war bei mir auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## svenson69 (3. März 2016)

LeonII schrieb:


> Was ist anstrengender? Das Rune weil nicht ganz so gefedert? In der Beschleunigung müsste es ja leichter gehen...
> Aber der Körper muss mehr arbeiten, bzw es ist auf dem Rune eben nicht ganz so komfortabel wie auf nem dh Bike?
> So schätze ich das ein, stimmt das mit deiner Erfahrung überein?
> 
> Grüße Hendrik


Richtig
40mm oder mehr Federweg merkt man halt schon.Trotzdem mach eher ich schwach wie das Bike


----------



## seki80 (4. März 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @aplusplus
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/produkte/
> Da ist eigentlich alles fein erklärt. hinten brauchst du die dreiteilige Variante mit folgender Breite:
> ...



Haben sich die Maße beim 2016er geändert oder kann ich mich an den Maßen von Dir orientieren?
Abgesehen vom Innendurchmesser, müssten die ja auch für einen Fox Dämpfer passen oder?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Grüße,
Conrad


----------



## LeonII (4. März 2016)

hi Jungs,

Mit welchen SAG fahrt ihr so? Am besten vorne und hinten? Hat zufälliger Weise jemand die Einstellung des CCDB air im Kopf? Ansonsten schaue ich mal in der Lounge von CC...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hendrik


----------



## svenson69 (4. März 2016)

So,wer die Wahl hat,hat die Qual 
Das sind mal so ein paar Ideen an Farbauswahl.
             

Favoriten bis jetzt Ral 5021 Wasserblau , 6005 Moosgrün , 3004 Purpurrot oder halt einfach Raw.
Oh man,so viele Farben


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2016)

Was ein Post


----------



## LeonII (4. März 2016)

Ich finde Bild 4 am besten...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (4. März 2016)

Ich steh gerade ziemlich auf rot.
Oder halt einfach raw.
Fand meins in raw damals immer recht hübsch


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2016)

Raw, grün, gelb, orange kennste ja....
Finde die Farbe noch nice:


----------



## svenson69 (4. März 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Was ein Post


Sieht man es nicht? Hier nochmal
Ralnummer steht auf den Bildern wenn man draufklickt oder drüberfährt.


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2016)

Doch doch alles gut 
Ah ok jetzt hab ich es mit den RAL Nr.


----------



## svenson69 (4. März 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Raw, grün, gelb, orange kennste ja....
> Finde die Farbe noch nice:


Das hatte ich auch gesehen.Deswegen auch die Nr.5005 Signalblau.Das kommt dem Trek schon nahe.
Aber 5021 find ich doch etwas besser,Stand heute


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2016)

Das Trek ist halt auch matt oder seidenglanz, finde ich sehr schön!


----------



## MalcolmX (4. März 2016)

Was ist das denn für ein Foto?
das ist so verzerrt, sieht so aus als ob der Rahmen 38cm Tretlagerhöhe hat 
Wobei die Mauer eigentlich nicht verzerrt ist, hat das wirklich so ein absurd hohes Tretlager?


----------



## freetourer (4. März 2016)

Ich würde ja für meine Räder immer die Farbe nehmen, die mir persönlich am besten gefällt. - Und das muss nicht immer die Farbe sein, die im Forum die meisten Stimmen bekommt.


----------



## svenson69 (4. März 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich würde ja für meine Räder immer die Farbe nehmen, die mir persönlich am besten gefällt. - Und das muss nicht immer die Farbe sein, die im Forum die meisten Stimmen bekommt.


Hier geht's ja nur um Meinungen,die Farbe entscheide ich schon noch selbst
Würde es nach der Meinung vom Forum gehen,dann wären alle Bikes komplett schwarz oder neongelb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (4. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Wenn ihn einer in Raw gegen meinen tauschen würde gern Aber so muss ich halt das schwarz entfernen lassen!



Warum denn das?
Wenn du den Rahmen bunt willst, wird über das Eloxal gepulvert. Pulvern ist also der Weg!
Eloxierten Rahmen sandstrahlen wie hier teilweise vorgeschlagen funktioniert nicht. Der Rahmen ist danach für die Tonne und trägt z.T immer noch das Eloxal.

Soll unbedingt deeloxiert werden, funktioniert das nur analog der Eloxierung, nämlich chemisch.
Da Materailabtrag entsteht, besteht das Risiko, Lagersitze in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
Man müsste diese vorher lackieren. Übrigens hat man hier im Forum schon schwarz eloxierte Rahmen gesehen, die sich als teillackiert entpuppten nach dem deeloxieren 

Das Risiko der Farbflecken besteht beim Eloxieren immer, das hat nichts mit dem vorigen Deeloxieren zu tun.

Hier gibt's ja einige Beispielthreads zum Thema. Ich würde den Rahmen einfach zerlegen, reinigen, Lagersitze abdecken und pulvern lassen.


----------



## freetourer (4. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hier geht's ja nur um Meinungen,die Farbe entscheide ich schon noch selbst
> Würde es nach der Meinung vom Forum gehen,dann wären alle Bikes komplett schwarz oder neongelb!



Meine Meinung wäre dann:

RAW - und das Finish komplett selbst machen.

Habe ich mal in mühseliger Kleinstarbeit bei einem entlackten Alu - Rahmen selbst gemacht. Große Flächen kann man gut mit einer Bürste auf einer Flex polieren, tricky sind dann die Zwischenräume bzw. die schlecht zugänglichen Stellen. - Da habe ich dann mit Schleifpapierstreifen bearbeitet. Die Schweißnähte habe ich alle mit ako pads bearbeitet (was taten mir abends die Hände weh).

Außerdem passt Raw immer gut zu einem Banshee.


----------



## DAKAY (4. März 2016)

Mir gefällt das "Jaguargrün" RAL 9006 am besten.
Was ich auch richtig geil finde ist dass Blau vom Rocky Mountain Maiden. Evtl. lasse ich mein Bottlerocket in der Farbe machen?


----------



## svenson69 (4. März 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das "Jaguargrün" RAL 9006 am besten.


Jaguargrün Ral 9006?? Gibts nicht!  Meinst du 6009 Tannengrün?


----------



## NoStyle (4. März 2016)

Selbstverständlich rein persönlicher Geschmack (!), aber ich stehe ja, wenn RAW, auf das Intense Works-RAW. Die Büchse muss aussehen wie frisch aus der Schweißlehre gezogen und "reift" optisch mit jeder Schlammfahrt. Dazu dann am besten polierte Decals. Wegen dem Clear-Coat habe ich mir damals kein RAW-Spitfire geholt, obwohl ich das auch nett fand. An Farben sehe ich mich inzwischen schnell satt ...
Neben Black-Anodized mein Lieblings-Finish. 
Aber wie US. schon sagte - eine Anodisierung kann eigentlich nur chemisch entlackt werden, mit dem Risiko von Materialabtrag ...


----------



## DAKAY (5. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Jaguargrün Ral 9006?? Gibts nicht!  Meinst du 6009 Tannengrün?


Ja, das Tannengrün meinte ich, wollte damit andeuten, dass ich was in der Richtung von nem *Britisch Racing Green *cool fänd.






Gab es auch mal was nettes von Internes in der Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2016)

Ich hatte British Racing Green mal auf meinem Alutech. Fand ich total enttäuschend.
Geht nur in der Fläche.


----------



## svenson69 (5. März 2016)

Das letzte grün ist das Britisch Racing Green
Grad weil ich das Intense kenne!


----------



## DAKAY (5. März 2016)

"Das" British Racing Green gibt es nicht, jeder Autobauer hat da seine eigene Farbe, Bzw. 5-6 

Wenn es richtig durchgezogen wird, kann das schon geil werden, mit wenig weiss und braunem Sattel und Griffen.
Halt was ganz anderes, als die üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## martin82 (5. März 2016)

Möchte gerne für die kommende Saison meine "Dämpfersituation" ein bisschen optimieren. Habe momentan den Standart Float X CTP verbaut. Der geht ein bisschen stark durch den Federewem deshalb fahre ich ihn dann mit mehr druck als ich eigentlich wollte. Habe keine Spacer im Dämpfer und bin 68 kg (ohne Kleidung), vorne ne Pike 160 Solo Air.
Hier gibt es ja Leute die im Float-X den Vorsprung Corset Air Sleeve verbaut haben, seid ihr damit zufrieden? hats was gebracht?
Oder würdet ihr empfehlen gleich auf den CC DB Air wechseln? 
Sehr interessant fände ich ja auch noch den EXT Storia, darüber findet man aber bisher nicht viele Erfahrungen und das Teil ist ja auch nicht ganz günstig.


----------



## 2o83 (5. März 2016)

Heja,
ich hatte erst den Float X mit Vorsprung Corset drin, das war aber nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, rauschte logischerweise immer noch durch. Hab dann auf die normale Kammer zurückgebaut, aber in dem Zuge auch die Druckstufe und Zugstufe härter shimmen/machen lassen. Jetzt fahre ich die Kombination aus härterer Druck-& Zugstufe mit der EVOL-Nachrüstkammer von Fox. Damit läuft das Rune echt gut. Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst-> schreib ne PN.


----------



## LeonII (5. März 2016)

Hat keiner tips zum Setup vom Standard mäßigen cane creek? Oder nehmt ihr die aus der Lounge?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Pakalolo (5. März 2016)

Reihenfolge ist so: Grundsetup von CC nachsehen, fahren, rausfinden ob die Einstellung zu den persönlichen Vorlieben passt bzw. was genau nicht passt, dann eine (!) Einstellung verändern, fahren, nächste Einstellung ggf. ändern....usw. bis es dir passt.


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. März 2016)

Dazu gibt es eine Top Anleitung von CaneCreek. Die berschreibt genau das was @Pakalolo gesagt hat. Dazu steht noch ziemlich eindeutig beschrieben welche Einstellung eine bestimmte Fahreigenschaft beeinflusst.


----------



## --HANK-- (6. März 2016)

Mein Baby im Vinschgau dieses Wochenende


----------



## Rumpelchen (7. März 2016)

Neues Banshee Rune ist geboren.


 


Sattelstuetze wird noch demnächst gegen eine Stealth getauscht..

Erster Fahreindruck war erste Sahne. Morgen wird erstmal aufm Hometrail geballert. 
Hoffe es gefällt euch mein Rune.

Lg
FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (8. März 2016)

Gefällt mir 
Schönre und stimmiger Aufbau, viel Spaß damit.

Auf dem Foto scheint es so, als würden die Pedale farblich nicht so ganz passen. Und endlich darf ich mal als erster einen Spacerturm kritisieren  Gehe aber davon aus das wird nach ein paar Testrides noch korrigiert.

Vielleicht würde ein Monarch+ mit den neuen Decals noch gut passen, statt dem CC? Wäre dann 100% stimmig mit der Gabel!

Ride hard!


----------



## Jussi (8. März 2016)

Ähm? Dämpfer austauschen weil er farblich besser passt


----------



## A7XFreak (8. März 2016)

Ähm? Vorallem CC gegen Monarch? :-o


----------



## nollak (8. März 2016)

Ich glaub eher wegen einheitliches Fahrwerk, den Sinn und Zweck dahinter hab ich allerdings noch nie verstanden.


----------



## Pakalolo (8. März 2016)

Habe auf den Satz 





Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt euch mein Rune.


 geantwortet. Die Funktion des CC und M+ wollte ich hier nicht andiskutieren. 
Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht sagen, dass der CC besser ist. Er ist anders und jeder muss selber wissen, wie er sein Fahrwerk haben will


----------



## Rumpelchen (8. März 2016)

@Pakalolo
Da hast du recht, die Pedale passen nicht, die werden ausgetauscht oder die Gelben Deacals gegen Goldene Deacals getauscht.

Der Spacerturm wird natürlich noch gekürzt.

Der Daempfer bleibt drin. 
Der muss morgen erstmal bei gutem Wetter ordentlich angepasst werden.
Ansonsten fährt und fliegt das Rune recht anstaendig..


----------



## martin82 (9. März 2016)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Heja,
> ich hatte erst den Float X mit Vorsprung Corset drin, das war aber nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, rauschte logischerweise immer noch durch. Hab dann auf die normale Kammer zurückgebaut, aber in dem Zuge auch die Druckstufe und Zugstufe härter shimmen/machen lassen. Jetzt fahre ich die Kombination aus härterer Druck-& Zugstufe mit der EVOL-Nachrüstkammer von Fox. Damit läuft das Rune echt gut. Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst-> schreib ne PN.


Danke für die Info, hört sich aber kompliziert / teuer an. Dachte Corset und EVOL Kammer macht keinen grossen Unterschied.


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. März 2016)

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen welche Lager ich für den Hinterbau benötige bzw. wo die Maße stehen?


----------



## Schwitzefiks (10. März 2016)

ist in den FAQs hinterlegt:

4 x  608  2RS   (for upper link pivots)

4 x  6001 2RS   (for lower link pivots)


http://www.kugellager-express.de/ad...ords=+6001+&XTCsid=f5gh0cffrba73que99n2jl2511


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (10. März 2016)

608 2RS 4x
6001 2RS 4x

Ich mache meine Lager immer auf und befülle sie komplett mit Fett. Habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht geht natürlich nur weil die Umdrehung so gering ist.
Ich glaube es ist das Fett was ich verwende extrem Haftfähig und Wasserbeständig ähnlich dem grünen z.B. in Tretlagern:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTOL-TOP-20...r-Kartusche-/320711780916?hash=item4aabe96a34


----------



## Jussi (10. März 2016)

Bei Kugellagerexpress bekommst du leider nur Chinalager, kann natürlich sein das die halten, würde dir aber SKF, FAG oder INA empfehlen. Die Edelstahllager hatte ich schon bei einem anderen Rad getestet kann nicht sagen das die länger halten.


----------



## Fartzilla (10. März 2016)

Dem kann ich zustimmen, und bevor du sie einbaust schön nachfetten. Ich nehme dazu immer Bootsfett.


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. März 2016)

Super vielen Dank!  Ich konnte gestern nur nach 4 Lagern sehen und sie etwas nachfetten. 2 davon waren leider schon verrostet und etwas festgefressen. Ich werde wohl mal die China Lager testen oder diese hier
http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bear...nduro-Bearings-Lagersatz-Banshee-Rune-V2.html


----------



## Rumpelchen (10. März 2016)

Die Lager von Enduro Bearings sind schon ganz gut, und auch ihr Geld Wert.

1. Es sind Edelstahllager die nicht sofort Rosten!
2. Die Lager sind von Haus aus komplett gefettet. Es ist kein nachfetten notwendig!
3. Es sind Lager ohne Spiel, glaube Abec 3 steht fuer sehr geringes Spiel.

Die letzten Lager die ich verbaut habe, hatte ich von Kugellagerexpress.
Die Lager halten nachgefettet als Edelstahlversion immer noch, allerding hatte die Lager ein gewisses Spiel im Neuzustand und viel günstiger waren die Edelstahllager von denen auch nicht.
Das mit dem Spiel ist bei Enduro Bearings nicht so, das weiss ich weil ein Freund die verbaut hat!!!

Lg
Rumpel


----------



## nollak (10. März 2016)

Generell würd ich bei neuen Lagern drauf achten MAX Typen zu kaufen. Diese haben keinen Käfig und mehr Kugeln (sind halt nicht für schnelle Umdrehungen gedacht), diese noch ordentlich mit Fett befüllt sind so wohl am haltbarsten. Die von Enduro Bearings könnten das sogar schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (10. März 2016)

Hi,

Was für einen Sattelstützendurchmesser hat das Rune V2 2015?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## A7XFreak (10. März 2016)

30.9


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. März 2016)

Also ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal die Lager von Kugellager Express bestellt zum testen. Vorher werde ich sie aber eh noch schön einfetten. Sollten Sie sich dann zu schnell verabschieden, kommen die Enduro bearings rein.


----------



## US. (11. März 2016)

Hier gibt es FAG Kugellager.
z.B. die 608 2RS
Mit 2,81 €/ Stück sind die kaum teurer.
https://www.ekugellager.de/?gclid=C...h=0&DiameterInner=0&DiameterOuter=0&PageNum=0


----------



## MalcolmX (11. März 2016)

ich würd FAG/INA nehmen und gleich Fett auffüllen vor dem Einbau.


----------



## Mr.Radical (11. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> ich würd FAG/INA nehmen und gleich Fett auffüllen vor dem Einbau.



+1


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MalcolmX (11. März 2016)

Original sind glaub ich INA Lager drinnen...


----------



## Scheissenduro (11. März 2016)

Hey, 
ich such mir seit ner halben Stunde nen Wolf nach der Einbaulänge vom *Spitfire. *Könnte mir da jemand aushelfen?

by the way, wenn jemand den Rahmen zufällig gerade bei sich rumliegen hat....


----------



## andrewam (11. März 2016)

Meinst du die Dämpfer Einbaulänge? Die wäre 200x57


----------



## Scheissenduro (11. März 2016)

Wow! das war schnell. yes, Dämpfer

Danke Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nayis (11. März 2016)

Einbaulänge Dämpfer: 200*57


----------



## Nayis (11. März 2016)

Ups, zu spät sry


----------



## Scheissenduro (12. März 2016)

so ist es gleich verifiziert. danke euch


----------



## grey (13. März 2016)

http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/spitfire/#spitfire-geo-tab

Auf der Herstellerseite kannst übrigens viele weitere Details deines Rades herausfinden.


----------



## gsg9man (13. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Bin aktuell auch drauf und dran einen 2016er Rahmen zu kaufen. Was mich aktuell noch abschreckt sind die Farbkombinationen. Grundsätzlich würde mir das orangene gefallen, aber die blauen Decals wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen. Habe schon weiter hinten gelesen das diese wohl unter Lack sin :/ Hat da einer von euch schon eine Quelle für Decals die genau drüber passen?


----------



## guenthersen (13. März 2016)

Frag doch mal bei Bernhard nach.
http://everyday26.de

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Rune heute auf der Ausfahrt


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. März 2016)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> Bin aktuell auch drauf und dran einen 2016er Rahmen zu kaufen. Was mich aktuell noch abschreckt sind die Farbkombinationen. Grundsätzlich würde mir das orangene gefallen, aber die blauen Decals wollen mir einfach nicht gefallen. Habe schon weiter hinten gelesen das diese wohl unter Lack sin :/ Hat da einer von euch schon eine Quelle für Decals die genau drüber passen?



Die Decals sind nur auf dem Klarlack aufgeklebt, bei dem 2016 Modell.

Lg
Rumpel


----------



## Braitax (13. März 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Die Decals sind nur auf dem Klarlack aufgeklebt, bei dem 2016 Modell.
> 
> Lg
> Rumpel



Nein, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## DAKAY (13. März 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht.


Wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (13. März 2016)

Das Banshee Symbol vorne ist aufgeklebt das wars


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. März 2016)

Ohhh dann hab ich mich geirrt.

Das vordere ist geklebt, da hatte ich nachgeschaut und bin dann davon ausgegangen das alle geklebt sind.


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. März 2016)

Hat jemand die Buchsen für den CCDB übrig?  Hab derzeit Offset -Buchsen drin und würde gern wieder zurück wechseln. Würde auch tauschen, Falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2016)

Für die Offsetbuchsen hätte ich vielleicht einen Abnehmer 
Warum willst wechseln?


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. März 2016)

Im uphill merkt man es halt schon, dass es sich etwas schwerer treten lässt. Ich werde dann wohl eher einen winkelsteuersatz verbauen.


----------



## svenson69 (14. März 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Buchsen für den CCDB übrig?  Hab derzeit Offset -Buchsen drin und würde gern wieder zurück wechseln. Würde auch tauschen, Falls jemand Interesse hat


Ich müsste noch welche haben,schau morgen mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheissenduro (15. März 2016)

grey schrieb:


> http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/spitfire/#spitfire-geo-tab
> 
> Auf der Herstellerseite kannst übrigens viele weitere Details deines Rades herausfinden.



ja, genau. Nur hab ich da eben den Eintrag zur Einbaulänge nicht gefunden


----------



## grey (15. März 2016)

Shock	7.875x2.25" (40x8mm shaft end, 25.4x8mm reservoir end)


----------



## Braitax (16. März 2016)

Hallöchen, bin gerade das Rune am aufbauen. Aber irgendwie bin ich mir nicht sicher beim Steuersatz. Wollte den Crank Creek 40 ZS44/ZS56. 
Für oben gibt es ja nur die Größe ZS44/28,6 aber unten ja einmal den ZS56/40 und ZS56/30. Gabel wird die neue Lyrik und diese ist ja 1,5" tapered. Brauche ich da jetzt den 30 oder 40?


----------



## grey (16. März 2016)

tapered:
oben: ZS44/28,6
unten: ZS56/40 

/30 unten wäre 1 1/8"


----------



## Braitax (16. März 2016)

grey schrieb:


> tapered:
> oben: ZS44/28,6
> unten: ZS56/40
> 
> /30 unten wäre 1 1/8"



Danke, habe ich auch so bestellt...die Händler Beschreibung hatte mich was irritiert...!


----------



## Braitax (16. März 2016)

Hätte da noch eine Frage 
Die Postmount Aufnahme an der Lyrik ist die 160 oder 180 Standardmäßig? 
Mal steht 160 und dann wieder 180..


----------



## iceis (17. März 2016)

glaub die neue müsste 180 haben und die alte noch 160....aber das hilft dir jetzt auch nicht weiter was ich glaube^^


----------



## grey (17. März 2016)

alt sicher 160 , bei der neuen kann ich auch nur wiedergeben, was ich so gefunden hab.. das wär auch pm6 = 160. Ist bei einigen Händlern so beschrieben.


----------



## gsg9man (17. März 2016)

Zum Thema der Lyrik: Ich bin an meiner 2016er Lyrik einen Adapter für 160mm gefahren, also PM 6"

Zum Thema "Aufkleber": Gestern ist mein Rahmen gekommen und ich habe direkt mal geschaut wie es damit aussieht. Das ganze sind keine Aufkleber sondern wurde scheinbar aufgedruckt, Wassertransferdruck !? Jedenfalls gehen die mit ein wenig Aceton mühelos runter, gott sei dank!

Wenn denn endlich mal meine Laufräder kommen würden, gäbe es auch Bilder.


----------



## Braitax (17. März 2016)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Zum Thema der Lyrik: Ich bin an meiner 2016er Lyrik einen Adapter für 160mm gefahren, also PM 6"
> 
> Zum Thema "Aufkleber": Gestern ist mein Rahmen gekommen und ich habe direkt mal geschaut wie es damit aussieht. Das ganze sind keine Aufkleber sondern wurde scheinbar aufgedruckt, Wassertransferdruck !? Jedenfalls gehen die mit ein wenig Aceton mühelos runter, gott sei dank!
> 
> Wenn denn endlich mal meine Laufräder kommen würden, gäbe es auch Bilder.



Und der Lack selber hat nichts abbekommen? 
Wo lässt du nun die Decals machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (17. März 2016)

Genau, danach ordentlich abwischen und dann versiegeln mit Wachs oder eben Versiegelung.

Von Schneidwerk Decals hier aus dem Forum!


----------



## bobtailoner (18. März 2016)

Falls noch jemand auf die schnelle ein Rune in XL sucht kann er mir gerne eine pn senden


----------



## tequesta (18. März 2016)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Aufkleber": Gestern ist mein Rahmen gekommen und ich habe direkt mal geschaut wie es damit aussieht. Das ganze sind keine Aufkleber sondern wurde scheinbar aufgedruckt, Wassertransferdruck !? Jedenfalls gehen die mit ein wenig Aceton mühelos runter, gott sei dank!


Welche Farbkombi?


----------



## gsg9man (18. März 2016)

Anbei ein kleiner Spyshot aus dem Keller, technisch gesehen ist es erstmal fertig. Optisch passiert noch einiges  Jetzt geht es aber erstmal auf die Test- und Einstellfahrt *-*


----------



## sluette (18. März 2016)

Ist es das 2015er orange?


----------



## Braitax (18. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Ist es das 2015er orange?



Nein, das neue 2016er.


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. März 2016)

Gibts das noch in orange oder hast du selber Hand angelegt ?


----------



## gsg9man (18. März 2016)

Das gibt es noch in orange. Habe nur die blauen Aufkleber abgemacht. Sieht auf den Produktbildern und allgemein auf Bildern immer etwas rötlicher aus als es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Braitax (18. März 2016)

Das ist das neon orange/rot was viele für pink halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (18. März 2016)

Kann schon jemand etwas zur 2016'er Lackqualität sagen? Ist die auch so besch....eiden wie die der Vorjahre?


----------



## sluette (18. März 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand etwas zur 2016'er Lackqualität sagen? Ist die auch so besch....eiden wie die der Vorjahre?


Ich lese immer von der angeblich miesen Qualität aber mein 2015er hat ca. 1300Km weg und fast keine Macke.


----------



## tequesta (18. März 2016)

Selten hat mir eine Arbeit am Bike mehr Spass gemacht. Danke für den Tipp, @gsg9man !


----------



## sluette (18. März 2016)

Bin sehr gespannt welche Farbe ihr für die neuen Decals wählt


----------



## Braitax (18. März 2016)

Lasst ihr die Decals 1:1 machen? Weil der Schriftzug Rune mit dem Ahornblatt wird ja schon schwerer machen zu lassen wenn kein Original Layout vorliegt oder?!


----------



## gsg9man (18. März 2016)

@tequesta: Haha! Ich fand es auch super, sogar besser wie Aufkleber abziehen. 

Meine Decals werden relativ schnöde schwarz matt erstmal. Idee für später wäre vllt blau metallic, sonst würde mir nicht viel einfallen was zu orange passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (18. März 2016)

Das orangerot schaut auf euren pics top aus!
Insbesondere mit ohne Aufkleber. Da komme ich glatt in grübeln 
Bin immer von unter Lack Decals ausgegangen.


----------



## sluette (18. März 2016)

Der 2016er Lack ist eher matt als glossy, oder?


----------



## Braitax (18. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Der 2016er Lack ist eher matt als glossy, oder?



Ja genau, die Farbe ist Matt.


----------



## trailynx (18. März 2016)

was macht ihr mit der geilen farbcombi?? ich persönlich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen dass es eine farbe gibt die besser zu dem neon orange-rot passt wie das blau mit dem es daherkommt. Bin echt schwer beeindruckt wie gut das zusammenpasst und wie arg des ausschaut, aber jedem das seine 
Es ist allerdings echt schwer zu fotografieren, wird da meisten dunkelroter als es ist oder gleich vollkommen rosa, manchmal auch zu orange (wobei die farbe in natura auch je nach licht ein bissl anders ausschaut).
Hier ein bild von meinem baby, das am ehesten der farbe gerecht wird (es ist wirklich so arg; wie ein oranger textmarker, nur greller )







foto bei restlicht (ca. sonnenuntergang) mit handyblitz
(und falls sich wer nicht sicher ist, hope blau passt gut zu den decals - und zug/leitung wird noch gekürzt)


----------



## gsg9man (18. März 2016)

Hier nochmal ein Bild nach der ersten Tesrund ... Erste Sahne! Macht echt Spaß. Im vergleich zum Liteville 301er wesentlich kompaktere Sitzposition, was meinem Rücken gut tut und wars auch im Trail von vorteil ist. Berg ab konnte ich es leider noch nicht so laufen lassen da noch überall Eis und Schnee lag, aber der erste Eindruck ist ganz klar: TOP!

Die Kettenführung muss noch angebaut werden und die Rahmen/Gabel/Dämpfer Decals werden noch angepasst. Wie viel wiegen eure Boliden? Meins hat jetzt so 13,2xxxkg lt. Teileliste.





PS: Wie viel Sag fahrt ihr beim Dämpfer? Habe jetzt ziemlich genau 25%, das fühlte sich gar nicht so verkehrt an.


----------



## 2o83 (18. März 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand etwas zur 2016'er Lackqualität sagen? Ist die auch so besch....eiden wie die der Vorjahre?



Ist genauso schlecht bei meinem grauen 2016er wie beim grünen von 2014.


----------



## gsg9man (19. März 2016)

Hier ein Foto von den Decals die Schneidwerk für mich gemacht hat. Sieht in schwarz matt schön böse auf dem Rahmen aus. Bilder folgen ...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. März 2016)

hi...ich schaue gerade nach einem 2012/13 RuneV2 Rahmen Ausschau (diese Raw Rahmen), weil es für mich mit meinen alten Teilen so günstiger wird. 
Hatten diese Modelljahre auch schon etwas längere Reachwerte als bis dahin üblich?
Hat jemand einen Link zu einem Vergleich älterer/ neuerer Rune Rahmen?
Wollte mal auf was mit längerem Oberrohr als mein jetziges RM Slayer SXC wechseln.


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2016)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Hier ein Foto von den Decals die Schneidwerk für mich gemacht hat. Sieht in schwarz matt schön böse auf dem Rahmen aus. Bilder folgen ...



Sind das auch nur wieder so dünne Aufreibebuchstaben ?


----------



## gsg9man (19. März 2016)

Was meinst du mit Aufreibebichstaben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2016)

Die man halt mit der Trägerfolie abzieht und dann aufbringt.


----------



## Jussi (20. März 2016)

Ich hatte mal von Schneidwerk welche die waren so, also Trägerfolie und Buchstaben einzeln. Denke mal das sind die gleichen. Was gibt es denn noch??


----------



## gsg9man (20. März 2016)

Ja klar sind die so, kenne es auch nur so.

Heute nochmal Bilder mit Decals gemacht, die vom Dämpfer, Gabel und Bremse fehlen noch.


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2016)

Es gibt halt dickere Qualität wie von slikgraphics.

Tolles Rune !


----------



## gsg9man (20. März 2016)

Einfach mal nachfragen ob er dickere Folie hat, daran wird es denke nicht scheitern. Wobei ich das nicht für nötig halte.

Danke dir


----------



## iceis (21. März 2016)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Ja klar sind die so, kenne es auch nur so.
> 
> Heute nochmal Bilder mit Decals gemacht, die vom Dämpfer, Gabel und Bremse fehlen noch.



So finde ich kommt dieses böse Rot viel ärger daher als mit der blauen Schrift.
Finds sehr gelungen!


----------



## Pakalolo (21. März 2016)

Braucht jemand Buchsen für den Cane Creek DB? Hab meinen verkauft und hätte die Buchsen noch da.


----------



## Pi80 (22. März 2016)

Kann man den Größenempfehlungen auf der Homepage trauen? 

Ich bin 170cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 82cm (hab also lange Beine, wenn ich das richtig sehe )
Aktuell fahre ich ein YT WICKED PRO in S und überlege einen etwas größeren Rahmen zu nehmen.
Denkt ihr das ein RUNE in M in Verbindung mit eine kurzen Vorbau (z.B. 35mm) geeignet wäre? Einsatzzweck soll von Park bis Tour alles beinhalten.
Beim YT habe ich momentan das Gefühl, das es beim schnellen fahren etwas unruhig wird. Vom M Rahmen erhoffen ich mir etwas mehr Laufruhe.

Gibt´s eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen der GEO vom 2015/2016 Rune?

Danke schon mal im voraus...


----------



## US. (22. März 2016)

Ich hab bei 179cm ein 2016er Rune in L mit einem 40er Vorbau und habe keineswegs das Gefühl, daß das Bike zu lang ist.
Von daher sollte das "M" bei dir auf jeden Fall in Frage kommen.
Laufruhig ist das Rune und bei dem Anspruch sicher eine gute Wahl!
Das 2016er Rune ist länger (Reach), hat flacherern Lenkwinkel, steilerern Sitzwinkel und tieferes Tretlager als das 2015er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 294333 (22. März 2016)

Ich hab' bei 1,8m eins aus 15 in M mit 40er Vorbau und habe keineswegs das Gefühl dass es zu kurz ist


----------



## Jussi (22. März 2016)

Meine Freundin fährt auch ein Rune in M mit ca. 1.70m


----------



## Pi80 (22. März 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Meine Freundin fährt auch ein Rune in M mit ca. 1.70m


 
15er oder 16er?


----------



## US. (22. März 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich hab' bei 1,8m eins aus 15 in M mit 40er Vorbau und habe keineswegs das Gefühl dass es zu kurz ist


Voll oldschool


----------



## Deleted 294333 (22. März 2016)

Ich mag kleine Rahmen


----------



## grey (22. März 2016)

Ich bin 3cm größer und würd definitiv M nehmen, lieber M mit kurzem Vorbau fahren können als S mit langem fahren "müssen".
Mein  Trailfox hat 435 Reach und 615 Stack und das passt auch wunderbar, vom 55er auf 35er Vorbau hab ich nur wegen dem Handling nicht der Länge ansich gewechselt.

15er Rune wär aber sicher auch eine Möglichkeit für dich, wenn du sowieso 26" fahren willst. 
16er Rune ist etwas tiefer (650b  ), länger (glaub 0,5cm) geworden und hat minimal steileren SW, wenn ich es noch recht im Kopf hab. 

Ist ja nicht so, als wär das Rune so ?absurd? lang wie das neue Swoop 170.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pi80 (22. März 2016)

ne...mein wicked pro ist 650B...will schon 27,5" fahren....


----------



## Jussi (22. März 2016)

Ein 14er 





Bin´s mit 1.80m aber auch schon gefahren, geht auch sehr gut meins ist aber L


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. März 2016)

Ich fahre bei 170cm ein 14'er in Größe "S" mit 35mm Vorbau (26" mit 650B Ausfallenden). Die ersten Fahrten kam ich mir schon gestaucht vor, muss ich zugeben. Aber jetzt fühle ich mich pudelwohl damit.


----------



## Pi80 (22. März 2016)

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den unterschied zwischen nen 15er und nen 16er selbst "erfahren" können?


----------



## sluette (22. März 2016)

Ich fahre mit 1,83m ein 15ner in M, ganz nach dem Oldscool Motto - So klein wie möglich, so groß wie nötig


----------



## DAKAY (22. März 2016)

Pi80 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den unterschied zwischen nen 15er und nen 16er selbst "erfahren" können?


Ja, mein Kumpel hat das 15er und ich das 16er, beide M. Wir sind eigentlich fast immer zusammen unterwegs und haben auch ab und an schon getauscht. Jedoch fährt er im flachen Setup und ich im hohen. Dazu kommt auch, dass die Gabeln wohl unterschiedlich hoch bauen (er Pike, ich Mattoc) ndererer Dämpfer... . Meines wirkt auf mich trotz der hohen Einstellung flacher, und länger ja sowieso. Ich empfinde solche Vergleiche aber immer sehr schwierig, solange nicht beide Räder mit komplett den gleichen Komponenten aufgebaut sind.
Ach ja, ich bin etwa 1,76 fühlt sich auch richtig an, ist aber schon grenzwertig auf dem eher engen Homerail.


----------



## JulezT (23. März 2016)

Hallo, 
bin gerade am überlegen mir ein 16 Rune auf zu bauen. Nun habe ich da ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie ist das Rune mit einem RS M+?  Taugt der an dem Rune was? Wie ist dann das Rune vom verhalten, eher mit Pop oder Komfort. Suche selber das ausgewogenen Mittelmaß.
2. Welche Größe bei 179cm und 83cm Schrittlänge? Tendiere zu M 
3. Wie sieht es mit der Kettenstrebe bei 2 Fach in der Kombi 36/24 aus. Schleift es viel und welche Kettenführung passt da am besten?

Gruß 

Julian


----------



## Rumpelchen (23. März 2016)

Zu Punkt 2. 

Ich hab bei 182 ein L Rahmen.
Und der ist schon sehr kompakt. 
Noch kleiner koennte ich mir mein Rune nicht vorstellen.
Heute beim Berg hoch fahren hab ich überlegt wie gestaucht ich auf einem M Rahmen wohl sitzen wuerd!


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2016)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich mag kleine Rahmen




Das ist wie mit kleinen Frauen...lösen einen Beschützerinstinkt aus.


----------



## US. (24. März 2016)

"L" ist das neue "M"
Der Monarch ist ganz ok. Federweganfang ist etwas straff und insgesamt ist der Dämpfer auch eher stärker bedämpft.Druckstufe ist nicht einstellbar, Zugstufe im entscheidenden Bereich mir etwas zu grob. D.h. sie hat zwar viele Klicks aber im Sweetspot ist die Einstelung sehr sensibel.
Dennoch in Summe it der Dämpfer sicher nicht schlecht und hat ja weiteres Potential durch Anpassung des Shimstacks.
Nutze jetzt aber lieber den Fox Float X2 der wirklich sauber einstellbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (24. März 2016)

Ich fahre auch mit 1,80m und ca. 83cm Schrittlänge ein L, aber 2015er.
M geht auch, ist super verspielt macht riesen Spass, aber eher was für´n Park, für Touren würde ich dir L empfehlen.

36/24 geht auf jeden Fall schleift nur wenn du ungünstig schaltest (ich glaube bei den 3-4 kleinsten Gängen schleift es)


----------



## kRoNiC (24. März 2016)

Stimmt es das beim 2016er Rune der Radstand gleich bleibt, egal ob 26" oder 650b?

Oder is das ein Fehler in der Geotabelle? Weil die Kettenstrebenlänge ist ja auch unterschiedlich


----------



## grey (24. März 2016)

das stimmt nicht.
Wheelbase bleibt natürlich auch nicht gleich wenn du eine andere Einstellung am Dropout wählst.
Da könnten sie sich etwas mehr mühe geben, der (imho unnötige) 3d viewer ist auch mit irgendwelchen älteren daten gefüttert.


----------



## Jussi (24. März 2016)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## grey (24. März 2016)

Nix dabei was mich jetzt überraschen würde aber dennoch aufschlussreich und nett beschrieben.


----------



## gsg9man (24. März 2016)

Ich fahre bei 1,83m und 87cm Schrittlänge einen 2016er in L. Bei einer Schrittlänge würde ich zum M greifen. Ich könnte meine 125mm Reverb maximal noch 2cm versenken bis die Mutter aufliegt.

Zum Dämpfer (Monarch Plus): Bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden, obwohl noch nicht 100%ig eingestellt. Fahre ihn zZ mit 25% Sag, tendiere aber dazu es mal mit 30% zu probieren. Für längere Touren kann ich sagen das er wenig wippt, im Wiegetritt ein wenig, verglichen mit meinem 301er etwas mehr. Aber absolut zu vernachlässigen!
Auf dem Trail macht er bei mir noch nicht "genug" auf, weshalb ich auch mal etwas mehr Sag testen möchte.


----------



## kRoNiC (24. März 2016)

Eine 150er würde bei dir nicht passen? Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verunsichert 

Ich fahr aktuell bei einer 470 Sitzrohrlänge eine 150er Stütze mit nur 85cm Schrittlänge. Und die ist noch 2-3cm ausgezogen


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. März 2016)

Also ich bin 184 bei 90sl und fahre eine 150er LEV im L Rahmen. Ne 170er wäre für mich optimal, Ich hab die 150er schon recht weiß ausgezogen


----------



## US. (24. März 2016)

Bin 179cm, Schrittlänge 86,5. Fahre ein 2016er in L mit 150er Vario und könnte auch eine 200er Variostütze verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (24. März 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Beide Kinematiken haben Vor- und eventuelle Nachteile. Eine durchweg progressive Kinematik wie bei Transition kann dazu führen, dass man den Federweg nicht richtig ausnutzt, wenn man mit zuwenig Sag fährt. Andererseits sind solche Kinematiken relativ einfach abzustimmen. Die progressiv-end-lineare Kinematik bei Banshee benötigt etwas höhere Luftdrücke, steht dafür möglicherweise etwas stabiler im mittleren Federweg, braucht aber eine höhere Endproggression (mehr HSC+HSR, oder Spacer).
Soweit mögliche Unterschiede bezüglich Dämpfer-Setup. Alles andere ist ja entsprechend beschrieben.
Für mich zählen inzwischen die sehr geringen Antriebseinflüsse zu den wichtigsten Attributen beim KS-Link, da ist Banshee wirklich weit vorne ...


----------



## gsg9man (24. März 2016)

Eine 150er könnte geraaaade so passen. Was fahrt ihr denn für Kurbeln? Ich habe eine 175er montiert. 

Komisch, normal müsste ich mit meiner Schrittlänge dann nochmal mehr Auszug wie ihr haben ...


----------



## Jussi (24. März 2016)

Die schreiben auch das der Hinterbau besser mit kleinen Luftkammern funktioniert was ich auch so unterschreiben würde!
Seltsam das Banshee dann z.B. beim DB die XV AirCan verbaut.
Welche sind nochmal bei RS verbaut?


----------



## US. (24. März 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Seltsam das Banshee dann z.B. beim DB die XV AirCan verbaut.
> Welche sind nochmal bei RS verbaut?



Die kleine Lufkammer war bei meinem 2016er drauf. Das ist dann schon recht progressiv. Ich habs lieber etwas linearer und dafür mehr Druck. Eine grössere Luftkammer bietet hier mehr Spielraum


----------



## Rumpelchen (24. März 2016)

175 kurbel.
Schrittlänge 86 cm
L Rahmen mit 125 Reverb.

Sattelstütze steht 4.7 cm raus bis zur Mutter und es ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt! 1 cm kann ich bestimmt noch weiter raus.

Heute hab ich meinem Rune etwas Heilerde spendiert damit sich das erste Putzen wenigstens lohnt.




Ps: Bitte beachtet die Decals auf meinem Helm


----------



## Cirest (24. März 2016)

weiß jemand ob sich die Federkennlinie/ Kinematik vom 2015er zum 2016er Rune etwas geändert hat?

liebäugelt jemand damit seinen rune rahmen zu verkaufen? hab vor meinen prime rahmen einzuschmelzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. März 2016)

Ich frage mal noch einmal...ich schaue gerade nach einem 2012/13 RuneV2 Rahmen Ausschau (diese Raw Rahmen), 
weil es für mich mit meinen alten Teilen so günstiger wird.
Hatten diese Modelljahre auch schon etwas längere Reachwerte als bis dahin üblich?
Hat jemand einen Link zu einem Vergleich älterer/ neuerer Rune Rahmen?
Würde gerne auf das Rune wegen dem längerem Oberrohr und wegen der besseren Fahreigenschaften
als mein jetziges RM Slayer SXC wechseln.


----------



## grey (25. März 2016)

ca. 0,5cm weniger OR, 1cm weniger reach.
Glaub die alten Werte sind sogar noch im 3D viewer eingetragen.


----------



## svenson69 (27. März 2016)

Könnte mir jemand wo ein 14/15er Modell in Gr.M hat,in der flachsten Einstellung fährt,den Radstand messen

p.s mit 26 Zoll Ausfallenden


----------



## ChrisXdPro (27. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand wo ein 14/15er Modell in Gr.M hat,in der flachsten Einstellung fährt,den Radstand messen


1156mm


----------



## svenson69 (27. März 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> 1156mm


Mit 26 Zoll?Mit welcher Gabel und Steuersatz?
Hatte es vergessen hinzuschreiben.


----------



## LeonII (27. März 2016)

Hi,

So... Habe nun meinen ersten ritt hinter mir. Gabel wird noch getauscht, nur übergangsweise verbaut. Macht sich ganz gut, bin mit der Standard Einstellung des CCDB air gefahren. Strecke war noch recht matschig, nach einem Jahr Zwangspause und umstieg vom dh bike aufs Rune, war natürlich noch kein großes aha Gefühl da... Dafür war ich aber viel zu langsam und hatte zu wenig Abfahrten.
Ich denke ich benötige noch Zeit, rein zu kommen, setup anpassen, und dann schauen wir mal ;-)

Grüße


----------



## ChrisXdPro (27. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mit 26 Zoll?Mit welcher Gabel und Steuersatz?


mit 26", RS Pike und nem normalem ZS Steuersatz. War das eigene Rad vom Händler des Vertrauens, der hat das mal zum Spaß ausgemessen, kamen 115,5cm raus, was eben dem Literaturwert von 1156mm entsprochen hat. War übrigens in allen 3 Geovarianten gleich, also ist das völlig wurscht..


----------



## svenson69 (27. März 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> mit 26", RS Pike und nem normalem ZS Steuersatz. War das eigene Rad vom Händler des Vertrauens, der hat das mal zum Spaß ausgemessen, kamen 115,5cm raus, was eben dem Literaturwert von 1156mm entsprochen hat. War übrigens in allen 3 Geovarianten gleich, also ist das völlig wurscht..


Danke
Ich komme mit meiner 180er Fox und mit einem Cane Creek ZS Steuersatz auf 1161mm.


----------



## ChrisXdPro (28. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meiner 180er Fox und mit einem Cane Creek ZS Steuersatz auf 1161mm.


Also wenn dir ganz langweilig ist kannst du es dir mit den trigonometrischen Funktionen herleiten, einfach ein Dreieck mit den Punkten A(Radachse vorne), B(Radachse hinten) und C(genau unterm Steuerrohr, also zwischen Steuerrohr und Steuersatz), und mit den Geraden c(Radstand), b(Gabeleinbauhöhe+untere Steuersatzschale) und a(Verbindungsstrecke von B und C) skizzieren und dann eben hoffentlich noch bekannte mathematische Rechenmethoden anwenden...


----------



## svenson69 (28. März 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Also wenn dir ganz langweilig ist kannst du es dir mit den trigonometrischen Funktionen herleiten, einfach ein Dreieck mit den Punkten A(Radachse vorne), B(Radachse hinten) und C(genau unterm Steuerrohr, also zwischen Steuerrohr und Steuersatz), und mit den Geraden c(Radstand), b(Gabeleinbauhöhe+untere Steuersatzschale) und a(Verbindungsstrecke von B und C) skizzieren und dann eben hoffentlich noch bekannte mathematische Rechenmethoden anwenden...



Und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (28. März 2016)

Moin Rune-Fahrer, ich habe mein Rune gerade dem Oster-Check unterzogen. Einige der großen Rillenkugellager sind recht schwergängig gewesen. Habe die Dichtscheiben abgemacht, gereinigt und neu gefettet, und es wird wohl noch eine Weile gehen, aber ich bestelle jetzt neue Lager.
Vor allem waren die Innenringe vergammelt, was zu Spiel und damit zu Knarzen geführt hat (habe entrostet mit 600er Schleifpapier und die Achsen jetzt mit Loctite eingeklebt). Da war wohl der Spalt etwas zu groß. die Achse ist ja Aluminium, aber da konnte Wasser dazwischen kommen und deshalb ist der Achsen-Sitz angegammelt.

Fragen:

 Hat jemand schon mal voll-Edelstahl Lager ausprobiert? Die haben ja eine geringere Tragzahl, verständlich weil das Material nicht so hart ist wie normale Lagerkäfige und Kugeln. Aber meine Lager sind schon ganz schön vergammelt gewesen. Ich glaube die sterben eher an der Korrosion als an Überlastung...
Gibt es noch "bessere" Abdichtungen als die 2RS? Ich habe auch noch 2 RSL und 2 RSH gefunden, aber keine vernünftige Erklärung wie die Rangfolge beim Abdichten ist.


----------



## Jussi (28. März 2016)

Hört sich für mich so an als wären die Lager "trocken" eingebaut worden. Der Rost ist Kontaktkorrosion, der kann entstehen wenn die Lager ohne Fett eingebaut wurden. Laufen Lager rauh sind sie kaputt und sollten austauscht werden. Wenn sie sich festsetzen können Lagersitze oder Achsen kaputt gehen.

Ich hatte schon mal Edelstahllager verbaut, kannst du gerne mal versuchen. Ich habe später wieder auf Stahllager gewechselt.
Du kannst allerdings die Lager voll mit Fett machen so hat Wasser auch Schwierigkeiten einzutreten, am besten Wasserbeständiges Fett nehmen.

Gerade gefunden:

2RS2 (NKE)
2RSH (SKF)

Verbesserte 2RS-Kunststoff-Dichtung, auf beiden Seiten des Lagers.
Dichtungsart: Zweilippen-Dichtung. Daher verbesserte Dichtwirkung gegenüber 2RS1, 2RSR, 2RS.
Die Dichtlippen berühren den Lager-Innenring


----------



## ChrisXdPro (28. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Und?


Und dann kannst du dir den Radstand ausrechnen, also wie er sich verändert wenn du z.B. deine Fox 36 auf 160mm travelst. Wie gesagt, wenn dir ganz langweilig ist...


----------



## svenson69 (28. März 2016)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Und dann kannst du dir den Radstand ausrechnen, also wie er sich verändert wenn du z.B. deine Fox 36 auf 160mm travelst. Wie gesagt, wenn dir ganz langweilig ist...


Mir ging es nur darum,das mein Bike auf den Bildern immer so klein rüberkommt und bei anderen in der selben Größe sehen da viel länger aus ( aus gleicher Perspektive gesehen natürlich)
Wie sich der Radstand bei mehr oder weniger Federweg verändert ist mir eignetlich egal


----------



## ChrisXdPro (28. März 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum,das mein Bike auf den Bildern immer so klein rüberkommt und bei anderen in der selben Größe sehen da viel länger aus ( aus gleicher Perspektive gesehen natürlich)
> Wie sich der Radstand bei mehr oder weniger Federweg verändert ist mir eignetlich egal


Achsooo, naja ich finde dein Rune ganz normal für einen M Rahmen...116cm sollten aber ungefähr alle alten M-Runes haben. Täuscht dann halt denk ich mal auf den Bildern.


----------



## Braitax (28. März 2016)

Wie weit geht bei euch die Sattelstütze beim 2016er rein? Bei mir ist bei 23cm Schluss, und bis dahin ist es dann auch sehr schwer gängig 

Benutzt ihr Schutzfolien für eure Rahmen? Wenn ja, welche empfehlt ihr da?

Gruß


----------



## Floh (28. März 2016)

@Jussi Ja die Lager wechsel ich, ich hatte nur kein Bock das Rad zerlegt da liegen zu lassen. Neue Lager müssten 2-3 Tage unterwegs sein.
Dazu bestelle ich mir noch Loctite 648, das ist zum Fügen von Welle-Nabe Verbindungen und füllt den Spalt zwischen Achse und Lagerring, der ja unweigerlich da sein muss (kann ja kein Press-Sitz sein).
Die Edelstahl-Lager haben ca. die halbe Traglast von den normalen, das ist mir zu wenig. Ich bleibe bei den normalen, aber die bessere Dichtung scheint ein guter Tipp zu sein


----------



## Jussi (28. März 2016)

Ist deine Achse denn so eingelaufen? 
Wenn es so schlimm ist besorgst du dir am besten neue. Mit 648 das zu kleben ist Murks! Die Lagerinnenringe werden ja noch geklemmt soweit ich weiß.

Wie lange waren deine Lager denn verbaut? Normal reichen 2RS Lager, ich fülle sie halt noch komplett mit Fett auf.


----------



## iceis (28. März 2016)

@Floh 
Loctite 648 ist hochfest und würde zwar sicher keinen Spalt mehr lassen und somit auch kein Murks sein aber das wieder zu lösen ist nicht so cool da es Temperaturbeständig bis 180° ist, mit soviel Hitze dann direkt am Rahmen rumzufummeln, mir wärs das nicht wert.
Denkmal diese Aluachsen werden schon erschwinglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2016)

Ich setzte seit Jahren meine Lager mit Hylomar ein, das dichtet ab, bleibt aber flexibel und lässt sich ohne Probleme wieder entfernen. Mir gefällt es immer nicht "endgültige" Lösungen zu verwenden, bei Loctite 648 hätte ich Sorge, nie wieder die Achsen ohne Schaden heraus zu bekommen. 

Bei den Lagern setzte ich voll auf SKF RSH Lager, habe damit bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. März 2016)

Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich auch meine Lager komplett gewechselt am Rune. 3 der originalen waren total fertig (fest und verrostet). Hab die 2RS voll mit fett gepackt und eingebaut. Wenn diese jetzt auch mindestens 1 Jahr wie die originalen halten, kann ich mit leben. Gestern im Park hat es sich gleich wie ein anderer Hinterbau angefühlt


----------



## LeonII (29. März 2016)

Hi,

Ich habe den base tune aus dem Anhang verwendet, da steht aber 2014 drauf...
Hat jemand ein passenderes Setup in der Lounge gefunden? Wie kann ich prüfen ob der richtige Volume spacer drin ist?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## A7XFreak (29. März 2016)

Die für 2016 gibts auf der seite von canecreek. Einfach das richtige Jahr angeben. Volumen spacer kannst du nur heraus finden durch aufmacheb.


----------



## LeonII (29. März 2016)

Hey,

Ich bin nicht registriert... Dachte vielleicht hat jemand was parat. Trotzdem danke!

Gruß


----------



## grey (29. März 2016)

stell einfach basetune ein und ändere ihn ggf. so ab wie er dir besser gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (29. März 2016)

@leonll
Der empfohlene Basetune hat sich 14 auf 16 nicht geändert. Kann man mMn aber eh vergessen. 
Spacer ist ab Werk für Banshee ein großer verbaut, sollte also noch ein großer und zwei kleine übrig sein.


----------



## LeonII (29. März 2016)

was kann man vergessen? Hast du deinen tune im Kopf? Ich suche was für freeride und park...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2016)

@LeonII : Warum probierst Du nicht einfach mal aus was zu *Deinem* Gewicht usw. passt? Die Tunes haben sich für den CCDB-Air VX seid 2014 nicht geändert und ein großer Spacer ist verbaut, weitere liegen bei Bedarf bei. 
Der Base-Tune ist normalerweise ein guter Startwert - von da aus (richtiger Luftdruck/SAG vorausgesetzt) stellst Du einfach entweder LSC/LSR und/oder HSC/HSR Klick für Klick nach Deinem Gefühl ein. Bei mehr gewünschter End-Progression müssen mehr Spacer verbaut werden. Ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk, aber um´s individuelle Ausprobieren kommt man nicht herum ...


----------



## DAKAY (29. März 2016)

LeonII schrieb:


> was kann man vergessen? Hast du deinen tune im Kopf? Ich suche was für freeride und park...
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ich wollte damit sagen, der Base tune ist zu vernachlässigen, du wirst nicht drum herum kommen den Dämpfer nach deinen Vorlieben abzustimmen und da kann es schon sein, dass du dich recht weit vom Base tune weg bewegen wirst. Ich habe meine Einstellungen in etwa im Kopf, bin aber selbst noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Setup für mich.


----------



## LeonII (29. März 2016)

Hi,

Na dann, muss ich wohl oder übel ausprobieren...
Hatte fürs dh mal nen base tune aus der Lounge bekommen und der hat gepasst. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das banshee behalte oder den Rahmen mal verkaufe... Daher wollte ich nicht zu viel Zeit investieren wenn evt jemand ne gute Einstellung gefunden hat ;-)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Domi. (29. März 2016)

Hätte nen Float X ausm 2015er Rune abzugeben falls jemand interesse hat.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/756087-fox-float-x-ctd-2015-kashima-216mm


----------



## Mr.Radical (29. März 2016)

Welchen fährst du jetzt? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## victor_8298 (31. März 2016)

Ist jemand hier im Rune Thread an einem Fox Float X (halbes Jahr gefahren interessiert) mit Vorsprung Corset der normalen Luftkammern und allen Volumenspacern sowie den Buchsen fürs Rune ?


----------



## Frog (31. März 2016)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich auch meine Lager komplett gewechselt am Rune. 3 der originalen waren total fertig (fest und verrostet). Hab die 2RS voll mit fett gepackt und eingebaut. Wenn diese jetzt auch mindestens 1 Jahr wie die originalen halten, kann ich mit leben. Gestern im Park hat es sich gleich wie ein anderer Hinterbau angefühlt



...habe gestern mal bei meinem Rune V2 (erste Lieferung von 2012) nachgesehen; noch alle Lager 1A (gut, eins war etwas weniger Fett drin). Kein Rost, kein Knarzen, keine Achse eingelaufen....alles perfekt!


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. März 2016)

Das klingt doch super. 
Ich hatte wohl einfach nur bissl Pech damit.  Es gibt aber schlimmeres ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domi. (31. März 2016)

Mr.Radical schrieb:


> Welchen fährst du jetzt?
> 
> Aktuell nen ultrasensiblen X-Fusion. Kommt aber mal ein Monarch rein wie sich der macht.


----------



## jammerlappen (31. März 2016)

Mahlzeit - ist hier auch Spitty-Thread? Ich wollte mal fragen, wie es so mit der Lackquali aussieht und ob schwarz Elox aus dem Grund vorzuziehen wäre. Oder ist das Schwarz kein Elox?


----------



## andrewam (31. März 2016)

Das ist dann wohl eher eine Generelle Banshee frage. Hab auch ein 2016er Spitfire in schwarz, der Rahmen ist eloxiert und die stellen, an denen der Banshee und Spitfire schriftzug, sind ist so dünn eloxiert, dass das gebürstete aluminium unter dem schwarz sichtbar ist. was ich selbst wirklich schön finde


----------



## DAKAY (31. März 2016)

Kann zur Lackqualität nicht wirklich was sagen, fahre selbst ein schwarzes Rune , mein Kumpel ein 15er raw, da ist Klarlack drauf, der ist noch OK. Ein anderer Kumpel fährt ein 15er in Orange, das schaut für mich auch noch gut aus. Kommt halt auch immer darauf an wie man sein Rad Pflegt. Mir sind n paar Kratzer eh Wurst.
Hier ist noch ne allgemeine Banshee Galerie: Banshee Bikes Galerie for all  , da kannst du ruhig auch Fragen posten.


----------



## jammerlappen (31. März 2016)

Danke Euch!

Und wer noch Meinungen dazu hat immer gerne. Wie sieht das denn Gewichtstechnisch mit Lack und Elox aus?


----------



## MKPaulus (31. März 2016)

ein frage an die experten:

habe ein spitfire und finde die obere dämpferschraube extrem hässlich. zudem ist die nicht schwarz. kann man irgendwo schrauben kaufen zb. auch mit abgeflachten schraubenkopf statt halbkugelförmigen. wenn ja wo? oder welche herstellen lassen?
sollten den schrauben des hinterbaus ähnlich sein.

danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## LarsLipp (31. März 2016)

Will hier grad jemand ein M oder den Rahmen loswerden? Gerne auch das "alte V2" Modell... PN.


----------



## svenson69 (1. April 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Will hier grad jemand ein M oder den Rahmen loswerden? Gerne auch das "alte V2" Modell... PN.


Schau mal in meinen Bikemarktanzeigen


----------



## LeonII (1. April 2016)

Hi,

Also ich könnte mir auch vorstellen mein banshee Rune V2 in ein paar Wochen zu verkaufen. Evt möchte ich auf das darkside umsteigen oder mir wieder einen downhiller aufbauen... Ist aber Größe L.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (1. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Und wer noch Meinungen dazu hat immer gerne. Wie sieht das denn Gewichtstechnisch mit Lack und Elox aus?



Also bei mir hält der Lack am farbigen 2014er Rune ziemlich gut, keine Abplatzer. Unten an der Kettenstrebe halt runtergeschliffen, aber das hält kein Lack auf Dauer aus 
Die farbigen Lacke sind allerdings relativ dünn und ohne Klarlack darüber.

Irgendwo hatte sich Keith von Banshee mal zu den Lackgewichten geäussert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren am leichtesten die eloxierten Rahmen, am schwersten die "raw", weil der Klarlack dicker aufgetragen werden muss als der farbige.


----------



## Pakalolo (1. April 2016)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Will hier grad jemand ein M oder den Rahmen loswerden? Gerne auch das "alte V2" Modell... PN.


Hast im Bikemarkt schon das Angebot von "Bikeinsel" gesehen? 999.- für einen nagelneuen Rahmen vom Händler mit Garantie. Gibt bestimmt noch ein bisschen Verhandlungsspielraum und nen Dämpfer kannst ggf. auch dazu bekommen. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich?


----------



## LarsLipp (1. April 2016)

Git ja noch 2015er mit CCDB für 1270.... Aber Danke. Bin schon im Gespräch mit einem von Euch...


----------



## HansDampf89 (1. April 2016)

Will hier zufällig jemand seine 650B Ausfallenden loswerden?


----------



## sluette (1. April 2016)

Endlich Frühling!


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. April 2016)

Schick, aber kein Kettenstrebenschutz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (2. April 2016)

MKPaulus schrieb:


> ein frage an die experten:
> 
> habe ein spitfire und finde die obere dämpferschraube extrem hässlich. zudem ist die nicht schwarz. kann man irgendwo schrauben kaufen zb. auch mit abgeflachten schraubenkopf statt halbkugelförmigen. wenn ja wo? oder welche herstellen lassen?
> sollten den schrauben des hinterbaus ähnlich sein.
> ...


Du suchst wahrscheinlich so eine Schraube  https://eshop.wuerth.de/Gesamtkatal...lank/14013511140121.cyid/1401.cgid/de/DE/EUR/
Problem, sie sind nicht passiviert oder verzinkt und rosten schneller.
Bei einem Schraubenhändler/Eisenwarenhändler in deiner Nähe solltest du welche bekommen, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## iceis (2. April 2016)

Würd gleich schwarze Titanschrauben verbauen, edler gehts dann wohl auch nicht mehr.


----------



## sluette (2. April 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Schick, aber kein Kettenstrebenschutz ?


Ich habe so eine transparente Folie drum gewickelt. Hält ziemlich gut.


----------



## chiefrock (3. April 2016)

Hi Leute,
wegen anstehendem Dämpferservice überlege ich gleich auch die Buchsen zu tauschen.
Sind folgende Maße beim 14er Rune mit CCDBCS richtig?

Vorne: 25.4x8mm, zweiteilige Variante.
Hinten: 40mm breit, 8mm innen

Habt Ihr das tool bestellt oder bekommt man das ganze auch ohen tool geregelt?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## Diesti (3. April 2016)

Servus! Kann mir jemand sagen ob eine 200mm Moveloc in ein Medium Rune bis auf Anschlag versenkt werden kann, bzw müsst sie bis auf die letzten 2 cm rein passen das sie mir nicht zu lang wird  danke euch!


----------



## jammerlappen (3. April 2016)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand von nem 301 auf ein Spitty gewechselt? Sind Steifigkeit, "Pop" und Spritzigkeit vergleichbar?


----------



## sluette (3. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand von nem 301 auf ein Spitty gewechselt? Sind Steifigkeit, "Pop" und Spritzigkeit vergleichbar?



Banshee Fahrer zeichnen sich im Allgemeinen durch konstant guten Geschmack aus, da passt so'n 301 nicht in die Historie....

Sorry, nicht ernst nehmen aber das Tor stand soweit offen, da konnte ich nicht vorbei schießen...


----------



## fibbs (3. April 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Banshee Fahrer zeichnen sich im Allgemeinen durch konstant guten Geschmack aus, da passt so'n 301 nicht in die Historie....
> 
> Sorry, nicht ernst nehmen aber das Tor stand soweit offen, da konnte ich nicht vorbei schießen...


Recht hast Du! Es muss schon ein 601 sein. 

Zum Thema kann ich leider auch nichts beitragen...


----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Banshee Fahrer zeichnen sich im Allgemeinen durch konstant guten Geschmack aus, da passt so'n 301 nicht in die Historie....
> 
> Sorry, nicht ernst nehmen aber das Tor stand soweit offen, da konnte ich nicht vorbei schießen...


 
Einszunull für dich! Da ich meine Rahmen aber wegen der Eigenschaften und und nicht wegen Markenkollegen aufbaue, musste ich da Abstriche machen...

Ich bin auch eher leicht mit max. 65kg aufgerödelt. Kann jemand da ne Aussage zu den Dämpferoptionen machen? Ich tendiere zum Monarchen, da der Dämpfer wohl eh umgeshimmt werden müsste?!?



fibbs schrieb:


> Recht hast Du! Es muss schon ein 601 sein.
> 
> Zum Thema kann ich leider auch nichts beitragen...


 
Ich will ja bewußt kein Rad, mit dem dann auch ein schlaffer Fettsack passiv schnell sein kann. Ich erarbeite mir auch bergab gerne den Speed ohne viel Federweg.


----------



## Jussi (4. April 2016)

Bei deinem Gewicht ist sicher der CCDB XV auch ne option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (4. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand von nem 301 auf ein Spitty gewechselt? Sind Steifigkeit, "Pop" und Spritzigkeit vergleichbar?


Schreib mal @GrazerTourer an. Er hatte meines Wissens ein 301 und fährt jetzt ein Rune & Spitfire.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand von nem 301 auf ein Spitty gewechselt? Sind Steifigkeit, "Pop" und Spritzigkeit vergleichbar?



Hi!
Ich! 

Ich bin ein MK6 und dann ein MK9 gefahren. Unterschied zum Rune und Spitfire? kein Vergleich für mich.... Der 301 Hinterbau war hölzern und ich finde er hatte nur bedingt Pop. Es war für mich eher so, dass er zu viel Federweg freigegeben hat ohne sanft zu sein. Das Spitfire und das Rune sind je nach Dämpfersetup Bügeleisen oder durchaus straff, wenn man möchte. Beim Rune habe  ich für den CCDB Air noch kein super Seup gefunden. Das Spitfire passt mir schon sehr gut. Mir gefällt das Spitfire im Vergleich zum 301 deulich besser vom Hinterbau her. Bergab wesentlich weniger Hardtail Feeling und spricht fein an. Bergauf habe ich mehr Traktion als mit dem 301. ich kann's aber wie gesagt nur mit dem MK6 und MK9 vergleichen.Ich gehe davon aus, dass die aktuellen Generationen besser sind und vielleicht nicht mehr so weit weg sind vom Spitfire....


----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2016)

Ich hab ein MK9 mit Helmchen Monarch zwischen den Standardhebeln und Prototypen mit 140mm aus nem 216er Dämpfer. Aber alles theoretisieren hilft wahrscheinlich eh nicht.

Wobei; wie war das mit Steifigkeit und Spritzigkeit im Vergleich?


----------



## Jan_1968 (4. April 2016)

@chiefrock 
Die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen sind so richtig! Den Dämpfer hatte ich schon paarmal ausgebaut. Dort benötigt man nirgends unbedingt ein "Tool" für den Ausbau/Austausch.


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab ein MK9 mit Helmchen Monarch zwischen den Standardhebeln und Prototypen mit 140mm aus nem 216er Dämpfer. Aber alles theoretisieren hilft wahrscheinlich eh nicht.
> 
> Wobei; wie war das mit Steifigkeit und Spritzigkeit im Vergleich?



Helmchen Mornarch (ohne Plus) und 140 bzw auch 160er hebel waren bei mir verbaut. 190er Dämpfer aber. bzgl. Steifigkeit könnte ich nix Nennenswertes sagen. Spritzigkeit: was meinst du damit? Bergauf geht das Spitfire mE besser. Insgesamt war mein 301 am Ende aber mega leicht (11kg) aufgebaut und ich bin damit am Ende ganz andere Touren gefahren. Früher hatte auch das 301 14gk, aber mi dem Rune habe ich dann das 301 kastriert. So hat mir das 301 ehrlich gesagt besser gefallen als im schweren Aufbau. Das Spitfire ist jetzt bei ~14kg und daher natürlich langsamer, weil die Reifen schlechter rollen. Mit dem leichten LRS und leichten Reifen (Nobby Nic) würde ich aber, so wie mit dem 301 und 160mm vorne und hinten damals, auch mit dem Spitfire auf der A Strecke der Salzkammergut Trophy mitfahren (210km und >7000hm  (ok, bei meinem jetzigen Trainingszustand wäre das zwar sinnlos, aber nur so als Vergleich, was ich mit dem 301 gemacht habe und dass das Spitfire das mMn auch könnte).

Ich finde beide Bikes sehr gut, was die Geometrie betrifft (auch wenn das 301 sehr hoch vom Tretlager her war, aber da bin ich nicht so sensibel). Der Hinterbau vom Spitfire ist mMn der deutlich bessere und er passt wesentlich besser zu meiner Fahrweise.


----------



## Jussi (4. April 2016)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wegen anstehendem Dämpferservice überlege ich gleich auch die Buchsen zu tauschen.
> Sind folgende Maße beim 14er Rune mit CCDBCS richtig?
> 
> ...




Was meinst du mit zweiteilige Variante? Vielleicht mal ein Bild davon?
Ich denke du willst die Gleitlager austauschen, oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2016)

Ich würde die Teile vom 301 mit 12kg derzeit 1:1 übernehmen, da ich mit dem 301 eh alles fahre. Ich finde das 301 einfach Bockstabil und habe den Eindruck, dass jede Pedalumdrehung in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird. Das meine ich mit Spritzigkeit genauso wie die Reaktion auf den Untergrund. Bei ner Fanes zum Beispiel habe ich im direkten Verleich das Gefühl, dass man eine halbe Sekunde vorausdenken muss, um das Gelände richtig zu pushen. Da würde ich mir das Spitfire einfach direkter vorstellen bzw wünschen.

Fährt eigentlich im Deister jemand ein kleines Spitfire oder Rune?


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich im Deister jemand ein kleines Spitfire oder Rune?



Was meinst du mit klein ?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2016)

s oder m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (4. April 2016)

Hi,

Also meine Rune ist nun auch im Markt zu haben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> s oder m



Ein 15er in L könnte ich anbieten, wird dir dann aber wohl zu groß sein


----------



## bobtailoner (4. April 2016)

Werde mein XL-er komplett oder in Teilen demnächst auch veräußern müssen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. April 2016)

Ich hab mal eine etwas speziellere Frage (eigentlich sind es zwei).

Und zwar kam mir heute spontan die Idee, die Schrauben mit denen die Flipchips befestigt werden M8x16, A2-70 mit Zylinderkopf, aus optischen Gründen durch schwarze zu ersetzen. Nun gibts aber keine Edelstahlschrauben in schwarz. Also nach Titan geschaut (Alu scheidet an der Stelle wegen den Belastugen aus). Lange gesucht und genau ein Angebot gefunden, 55 € für vier Schrauben finde ich dann aber doch etwas zu viel (auch wenn es Titan ist).

Hat evtl. jemand hier schon mit den gleichen Gedanken gespielt bzw. kennt eine günstigere Bezugsquelle ? Könnte man auch Schrauben mit konischem Kopf (wie hier z.B.) nehmen ? 

Und noch eine Frage: Kennt jemand zufällig die Gewindegrößen der S3-Umwerferaufnahme aus dem Kopf ? Ich brauche jetzt  dank 1*11 keinen Umwerfer mehr und würde dort ebenfalls gerne schwarze Schrauben als Schutz für die Gewinde verbauen.


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. April 2016)

Wie schon wieder? Was ist los?


----------



## gsg9man (5. April 2016)

Meine Historie ging auch über 301 MK11 -> 601 MK2 -> Rune

Das 301er sehe ich auch eher im Tourenbereich, da im Trail der Federweg recht schnell durchrutscht (orig. Dämpfer). Im Uphill für mich einen tacken besser wie das Rune, was wohl an der etwas gestreckteren Sitzposition liegt.
Das 601er hatte für mich einfach zu viel Federweg, hätte ich bei sinnvollem Setup niemals ausgenutzt. Im Trail natürlich eine wucht, extrem laufruhig und schluckt wesentlich präziser wie das 301er.
Der riesen Vorteil des Rune ist einfach das es bei gleicher Rahmengröße wesentlich verspielter ist und man "aktiver" fährt. Man rutscht im Federweg nicht durch, hat immer Reserven ohne das es zu hart wird. Ich bin froh auf das Rune gewechselt zu haben!

@FastFabi: Schau mal bei TuningPedals, da habe ich meine auch gekauft (konischer Kopf) HIER. Bilder folgen wenn meine restlichen Decals da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2016)

@gsg9man
Dann warte ich mal ab, bis du deine verbaut hast 
Bilder wären super.


----------



## Jussi (5. April 2016)

Guck mal.
Welche Länge haben die Schrauben nochmal?

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.kalbesales.de/37-home_default/312.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.kalbesales.de/13-m8&h=250&w=250&tbnid=loGjdcrwreJT5M:&docid=5lrbnyJh_wfhoM&ei=orQDV8r9JsS4UbPMtIgF&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1482&page=2&start=18&ndsp=25&ved=0ahUKEwjK1prYxPfLAhVEXBQKHTMmDVEQMwhyKCgwKA


----------



## gsg9man (5. April 2016)

Ich hab 16mm genommen, 14 sollten auch reichen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Guck mal.
> Welche Länge haben die Schrauben nochmal?



Die originalen haben 16 mm. Die von dir verlinkten sehen auch interessant aus, hier habe ich auch noch schwarz verzinkte gefunden: https://www.schrauben-jaeger.de/sho...root=95583&artnr=80&pn=&filter2=16&filter1=8&

Ist halt die Frage, wie beständig die schwarz verzinkten gegen Korrosion sind. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## gsg9man (5. April 2016)

Warum da nicht die paar Euro mehr für die Titan Schrauben ausgeben. Bringt ja auch ein paar Gramm 

Hatte auch mal verzinkte von ebay, die sahen total fleckig aus.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2016)

Jaaa, Titan reizt mich schon irgendwie, hab ich noch gar nicht am Bike 

Könntest du mal bitte ein Bild von den konischen Schrauben in den Flipchips machen, kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen wie das aussieht :/


----------



## gsg9man (5. April 2016)

Klar, leider dreckig und schwarz auf schwarz nicht sonderlich viel zu erkennen. Sieht auf jeden Fall deutlich edler aus als die originalen Schrauben. Beim bestellen direkt Alu-Schrauben für den Getränkehalter kaufen. Da habe ich Linsenkopfschrauben genommen. Ansonsten habe ich auch an den Bremsen komplett Titan-Schrauben genommen. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das diese einfach wesentlich wertiger verarbeitet sind (Gewinde) und nicht so schnell gammeln. Am Cockpit Alu-Schrauben, da muss man aber teilweise schon behutsam sein was das Drehmoment angeht.


----------



## Jussi (5. April 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, wie beständig die schwarz verzinkten gegen Korrosion sind. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte ?



Scheinen genauso zu sein wie blau verzinkt.

http://galvano-weis.com/verzinken-schwarz.html

Übrigens sind die von Schrauben-Jäger mit einer VE von 200 Stk angegeben.
Klar ist Titan um Welten besser und edler, allerdings kosten die Stahlschrauben ne gute ecke weniger als Titan.


----------



## Mocki91 (5. April 2016)

Weiß hier jemand, wie weit der Gabelschaft mindestens im Vorbau versenkt sein sollte?
Ich hab folgendes Problem: Hatte mir zum Aufbau meines 2016er Rune in XL (bin 1,94 m) eine gebrauchte Pike gekauft, weils nen bomben Angebot war und das Geld knapp wurde  Leider hat sich raus gestellt, dass der Gabelschaft für mich etwas zu weit gekürzt war (auf 17 cm). Jetzt hab ich ne recht heftige Sattelüberhöhung. Bei längeren Touren bekomme ich leichte Rückenschmerzen.
Ein kleiner Spacer (denke ca. 5 mm) ist drin und der Gabelschaft ist bis auf etwa 6 mm im Vorbau versenkt. Kann ich da wohl noch weitere Spacer reinsetzen?
Mein Lenker hat 15 mm Rise. Habe alternativ (oder zusätzlich) auch darüber nachgedacht, nen neuen Lenker mit 30 mm Rise zu kaufen. Wird dadurch die Fahreigenschaft irgendwie weitergehend verändert, oder führt das tatsächlich nur dazu, dass ich höher komme? Hatte noch nie einen Lenker mit mehr Rise ^^
Oder hat irgendwer noch ne ganz andere Idee?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2016)

Ich denke ich werde dann wohl auch die konischen nehmen. Technisch dürfte das keinen Unterschied machen und optisch ist es halt schwarz auf schwarz  Danke für die Bilder @gsg9man. Sind die Dämpferschrauben am 2016er Modell standardmäßig schwarz oder hast du da auch schon nachgeholfen ?

Am Wochenende werde ich dann mal sämtliche Schrauben am Rahmen Vorbau, Bremsen etc. messen und alles auf schwarz "umrüsten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (5. April 2016)

Die sind schon schwarz  Da habe ich auch schon überlegt was passendes zu bestellen, aber erstmal lasse ich die originalen drin.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. April 2016)

Könnte auch kritisch werden bzgl. Titan und Festigkeit, glaube die haben da 12.9 verbaut. Aber da wirds bestimmt auch entsprechende Titanlegierungen geben, wenn auch nicht ganz billig.



Mocki91 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, wie weit der Gabelschaft mindestens im Vorbau versenkt sein sollte?
> [...]
> Mein Lenker hat 15 mm Rise. Habe alternativ (oder zusätzlich) auch darüber nachgedacht, nen neuen Lenker mit 30 mm Rise zu kaufen. Wird dadurch die Fahreigenschaft irgendwie weitergehend verändert, oder führt das tatsächlich nur dazu, dass ich höher komme? Hatte noch nie einen Lenker mit mehr Rise ^^
> Oder hat irgendwer noch ne ganz andere Idee?
> Danke im Voraus




Je weniger Gabelschaft im Vorbau steckt, desto geringer ist natürlich die klemmende Fläche . Das erhöht die Gefahr, dass sich der Vorbau auf dem Gabelschaft verdreht und damit natürlich auch der Lenker, was in einer unpassenden Situation durchaus unangenehm werden kann.
Andererseits verringert man dadurch auch die Stabilität des Cockpits insgesamt. Ich persönlich würde mit der Gabelschafthöhe nicht unter die Klemmung der oberen Vorbauschraube gehen.
Alternativen wären ein Vorbau mit geringerer Bauhöhe (und evtl. mehr Rise, da gibts glaube ich bis zu 15°), ein kürzerer Vorbau (Reach wird kürzer, du sitzt etwas kompakter und aufrechter) oder wie du schon meintest ein Lenker mit mehr Rise (Cockpit kommt höher und minimal nach "hinten", das könntest du aber durch leichtes Drehen des Lenkers nach vorne aber wieder ausgleichen).

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich Mist erzähle


----------



## MalcolmX (6. April 2016)

Mocki91 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, wie weit der Gabelschaft mindestens im Vorbau versenkt sein sollte?
> Ich hab folgendes Problem: Hatte mir zum Aufbau meines 2016er Rune in XL (bin 1,94 m) eine gebrauchte Pike gekauft, weils nen bomben Angebot war und das Geld knapp wurde  Leider hat sich raus gestellt, dass der Gabelschaft für mich etwas zu weit gekürzt war (auf 17 cm). Jetzt hab ich ne recht heftige Sattelüberhöhung. Bei längeren Touren bekomme ich leichte Rückenschmerzen.
> Ein kleiner Spacer (denke ca. 5 mm) ist drin und der Gabelschaft ist bis auf etwa 6 mm im Vorbau versenkt. Kann ich da wohl noch weitere Spacer reinsetzen?
> Mein Lenker hat 15 mm Rise. Habe alternativ (oder zusätzlich) auch darüber nachgedacht, nen neuen Lenker mit 30 mm Rise zu kaufen. Wird dadurch die Fahreigenschaft irgendwie weitergehend verändert, oder führt das tatsächlich nur dazu, dass ich höher komme? Hatte noch nie einen Lenker mit mehr Rise ^^
> ...


Hol dir einen hohen Lenker und fertig.
Fahr im L 15mm Spacer und einen 38mm Lenker  taugt mir perfekt so...
Ein Vorbau mit +10° (Renthal Duo zB) bringt nochmal ein paar mm...


----------



## NoStyle (6. April 2016)

@Mocki91 :  Eben, wie MalcolmX sagte - ein Lenker mit mehr Rise sollte helfen!
Kommt natürlich auf den Vorbau an, aber ich würde nicht noch mehr Spacer drunter packen, sonst sind unter Umständen die Klemmkräfte am Gabelschaft nicht mehr ausreichend.
Bezüglich Fahreigenschaften: Der Reach bleibt gleich, aber Du sitzt etwas aufrechter. Abseits davon sollte sich nicht viel ändern. Also keine Angst vor 30mm Rise oder mehr am Lenker ...


----------



## Mocki91 (6. April 2016)

Danke für die Hilfe. Vorbau ist nen Spank Spike Race mit 35 mm.
Ich denke, ich lasse wirklich lieber die Finger von weiteren Spacern. Ich werde mir jetzt nen neuen Lenker mit 30 mm oder sogar 50 mm rise besorgen. Mal schauen, was die 1,5 bzw. 3,5 cm mehr so ausmachen. Ein Vorbau mit Winkel wäre ansonsten auch ne Idee, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Danke


----------



## MalcolmX (6. April 2016)

50mm Rise gibt's glaub ich nix halbwegs breites.
40mm gibt's noch von Chromag...


----------



## tequesta (6. April 2016)

Spank hat mehrere im Angebot.


----------



## MalcolmX (6. April 2016)

Ach ja.

Ich finde, der 38mm Renthal Fatbar ist der höchste, der noch erträglich aussieht.
Der fährt sich für mein Dafürhalten auch ausgezeichnet. Keine weiche Nudel, perfekte Geometrie...


----------



## NoStyle (6. April 2016)

Ich fahre einen Kore OCD, 35mm Rise, 790mm breit. Wenn die Geo passt ist dieser auch sehr gut, schön steif und sogar verhältnismäßig leicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mocki91 (6. April 2016)

Ich hab derzeit nen Spank Spike 800 Race. Bin zufrieden. Den gibts auch mit 30 und 50 mm. Finde halt auch immer, dass zu viel eher ungeil aussieht. 30 mm wären aber auch nur 1,5 cm mehr. Weiss nicht, wie viel das ausmachen wird am Ende.
Bin zugegebener Maßen auch etwas eingeschränkt, weil ich gerne wieder nen blauen Lenker hätte, damits zum restlichen Bike passt 
Aber es wird sich schon was finden


----------



## MikeGa (6. April 2016)

Hätte einen schwarzen Spank Spike 800 auf Ca. 785 gekürzt. Bin Ca. 20km damit gefahren, leider aber nicht damit zurechtgekommen. Würde ihn günstig abgeben.


----------



## Floh (7. April 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ist deine Achse denn so eingelaufen?
> Wenn es so schlimm ist besorgst du dir am besten neue. Mit 648 das zu kleben ist Murks! Die Lagerinnenringe werden ja noch geklemmt soweit ich weiß.
> Wie lange waren deine Lager denn verbaut? Normal reichen 2RS Lager, ich fülle sie halt noch komplett mit Fett auf.



Meine Lager sind jetzt ein Jahr alt. Die Innenringe der Lager waren korrodiert (Passungsrost). Die Achsen waren gar nicht eingelaufen, nur absolut trocken und mit wie ich finde zuviel Spiel.
Ich habe ja noch ein VPP Santa Cruz, und da sind die Achsen vorgespannt (Schrägkugellager), und das ist eben spielfrei. Meiner Ansicht nach sollten die Achsen keine Spielpassung haben. Selbst leichtes Übermaß fände ich noch OK, eben etwas was man mit dem Schonhammer sanft reinklopfen kann. Die axiale Vorspannung ist wenn überhaupt minimal (bei 8 Nm Anzugsmoment), das können die Lager ja auch gar nicht ab wenn man da nennenswert vorspannt.
Ich möchte im Wesentlichen Passungsrost vermeiden, der sich wohl bei den nicht-Edelstahl Innenringen immer bilden wird. Fett ist mir zu unsicher, wird sicherlich ausgewaschen werden. Graphitspray oder Kupferpaste?


----------



## Floh (7. April 2016)

LeonII schrieb:


> was kann man vergessen? Hast du deinen tune im Kopf? Ich suche was für freeride und park...
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Je nach Gewicht wirst Du deutlich mehr Spacer brauchen (Ich habe bei 90 kg zwei große drin und einen kleinen), weil der DB sonst durch den Federweg rauscht. Das kann man zwar auch mit der HSC lösen, fühlt sich dann aber m.E. hölzern an (spricht schlecht an auf kleine Stöße).
Für Park willst Du ja viel "Pop" haben und Sicherheit für Landungen, da würde ich die HSC zudrehen und HSR aufdrehen vom Base Tune aus.

In der Cane Creek Lounge haben viele User ihre Setups gepostet, und man kriegt auch schnell Antworten vom Support dort.
Hier kannst Du auch mal schauen: http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs/base-tunes


----------



## LeonII (7. April 2016)

Hi,

Danke für deine Antwort! Ich weiß leider nicht mal, welche spacer drin sind.
Standard Setup habe ich eingestellt. Werde beim nächsten Park Besuch dann mal anfangen zu beobachten und zu verbessern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Floh (8. April 2016)

Die Spacer sind ja in der großen Air Can drin. Da kannst Du sogar ran ohne den Dämpfer auszubauen.
- Druck ablassen
- O-Ring an der Air Can rauspulen
- Air Can abziehen, dann siehst Du die Spacer.

Ich hab meine dann sogar durchgeschnitten weil ich sie wechseln wollte ohne den Dämpfer auszubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (9. April 2016)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht mit neuen Decals (Bremse, Dämpfer, Gabel) und Titan Schrauben. Jetzt noch einmal waschen und dann kommt das Fotofinish. Bin dann auch erstmal zufrieden. Oder gibt es noch Anregungen was ich verbessern könnte?


----------



## sirios (9. April 2016)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenbericht mit neuen Decals (Bremse, Dämpfer, Gabel) und Titan Schrauben. Jetzt noch einmal waschen und dann kommt das Fotofinish. Bin dann auch erstmal zufrieden. Oder gibt es noch Anregungen was ich verbessern könnte?



Nur aus Interesse: Ist das rot oder orange? Ich tippe auf rot? Tolles Bike!


----------



## gsg9man (9. April 2016)

Das ist die orig Farbe vom 2016er Rahmen. Fluoreszierend rot.


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. April 2016)

Könntest die Sag-Ringe von Dämpfer und Gabel noch gegen schwarze Exemplare tauschen 

Welche Pedale fährst du ?

edit: Das mit den roten Ringen an der MT7 (oder 5 ?) sieht auch top aus. Hast du da schon mal schwarz versucht ?


----------



## DAKAY (9. April 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Könntest die Sag-Ringe von Dämpfer und Gabel noch gegen schwarze Exemplare tauschen
> 
> Welche Pedale fährst du ?
> 
> edit: Das mit den roten Ringen an der MT7 (oder 5 ?) sieht auch top aus. Hast du da schon mal schwarz versucht ?


Das rot geht gerade noch, der blaue Hebel ist viel schlimmer 
Die Spacer  sind nicht meines, sonst find ich´s top


----------



## gsg9man (9. April 2016)

Gute Kritik! Wird umgesetzt. Danke euch.

Ist eine MT7, schwarz habe ich nicht probiert, aber bleibt glaube erstmal so


----------



## Deleted 294333 (10. April 2016)

Kurze Info:
am 15er Rahmen lassen sich die Decals einfach mit Verdünnung entfernen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (10. April 2016)

Passen eigentlich die neuen *Side-Swing Umwerfer* von Shimano aufs Rune? Wäre toll, dann könnte man sich den Seilzug am Unterrohr ersparen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. April 2016)

Gibts die denn mit S3-Aufnahme ?


----------



## Pitchshifter (10. April 2016)

E-Type gibt es - Foto und Beschreibung https://bike-import.ch/shop/product/13261/-98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domi. (11. April 2016)

Hat von euch jemand mit der X1 (mit Nieten) und X01 (ohne Nieten) Kassette auch das Problem dass die Zähne abrechnen? Als erstes ist bei der X1 beim 42er ca. ein 5cm Stück an den nieten rausgebrochen (2015er Rune). Wurde von Sram getauscht. 
Beim 2016er sind dann ca. 10 einzelne Zähne an der gesamten Kassette verteilt abgebrochen. Alles ohne Probleme bei Sram reklamiert. Dann haben die mir die X01 geschickt. Jetzt sind am 42er schon wieder 2 abgebrochen. Könnte das am der Kettenlengung beim einfedern, ausfedern liegen oder kann ich einfach nur das fahren nicht 
Große Lob an Sram fürs reklamieren, allerdings nervt es mich langsam da es bei den letzten 2  malen nur 100-200 Km gehalten hat.


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. April 2016)

Erste Frage: Kettenlänge richtig bestimmt ?
Zweite Frage: Was hat das mit dem Rahmen zu tun ?


----------



## Domi. (11. April 2016)

Da ich keinen kenn der das selbe Problem hat und vorallem so oft! 
Und ja Kettenlänge passt. Es gibt keine Fehler bei der Montage alles perfekt eingestellt und läuft sauber. Auch Schaltwerkabstand. Alle Teile von Sram. Und eben schon 2 (3) verschiedene Kassetten.
Innerhalb kurzer Zeit


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. April 2016)

Also spontan fallen mir da zwei Dinge ein. Kette zu kurz (kannst du sicher ausschließen ?, Einfedern beim Ablängen berücksichtigt ?) oder Materialfehler in den Kassetten (unwahrscheinlich bei der Anzahl). Hast du mal ein paar Bilder von den Bruchstellen ?

Oder du hast halt solche Beine, dass die Zähne die Kräfte nicht aushalten


----------



## Jussi (12. April 2016)

Von den X1 Kassetten habe ich sowas schon öfters gelesen. 
Von den X01 ist das es das erste mal das ich sowas lese, meine ist über 1500km drin und schaut noch echt top aus!
Vielleicht hast du ja echt zu viel Kraft in den Beinen? 

Bist du das hier?


----------



## Boa-P (12. April 2016)

Moin, 
hab jetzt ein wenig gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden :/ Aber habt ihr mal die Federkennlinie vom Rune 2016?
Bin kurz davor mir eines zu kaufen in Größe L. Bin mir noch nicht einig ob ich dann auf Luft oder Coil Fahrwerk gehen soll. 
Besten Dank.


----------



## MalcolmX (12. April 2016)

Coil passt imho thematisch nicht richtig dazu. Wenn du ein Parkbike willst, dann gleich das Darkside...
Rune und Luftdämpfer ist schon die richtige Kombi... der Monarch + mit der mittleren Luftkammer passt sehr gut dazu, mit der kleinen ist es hald sehr progressiv...
Bei Endurogabeln wird's eh schwierig, was mit Stahlfeder zu finden...


----------



## Boa-P (12. April 2016)

Hallöchen MalcolmX,
das mit der Gabel stimmt natürlich, was an sich schon sehr schade ist. Vllt gibt ja der Bikemarket da noch was her. Aber der Hinterbau ist also eher auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt, wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe? Ist der Hinterbau dann eher progressiv/ linear / degressiv?


----------



## Jussi (12. April 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Guck mal hier vielleicht hilft das dir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (12. April 2016)

Rune und Stahlfeder passt sehr gut!


----------



## Jussi (12. April 2016)

Ein sehr geiles Rune wie ich finde!!!


----------



## bobtailoner (12. April 2016)

Wird aber nun leider verkauft.
Komplett oder in Teilen.
Mega bike, nur leider nicht mehr für mich


----------



## Boa-P (13. April 2016)

@bobtailoner das Ding sieht richtig gut aus
Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## nollak (13. April 2016)

Dürfte der EXT Storia sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## bobtailoner (13. April 2016)

Genau, EXT storia. Für mich bisher der beste Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (13. April 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Aber habt ihr mal die Federkennlinie vom Rune 2016?
> Bin kurz davor mir eines zu kaufen in Größe L. Bin mir noch nicht einig ob ich dann auf Luft oder Coil Fahrwerk gehen soll.
> Besten Dank.



Ergänzend zum Beitrag von Jussi hier alle relevanten Kennlinien:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/08/banshee-rune-v2-2013.html

Das Komplettangebot des Rahmens mit Monarch-Dämpfer ist eigentlich so günstig, daß ich es immer so nehmen würde.
Einen Ersatzdämpfer zu haben ist von Vorteil!
Ausgehend von diesem ordentlichen Dämpfer kannst du dann ja weiter optimieren.
Ich hab mich für einen Float X2 entschieden, könnte mir aber auch gut einen Coil-Dämpfer vorstellen


----------



## NoStyle (13. April 2016)

... der auch sehr gut mit dem KS-Link funktioniert. Die Kennlinie ist für Stahlfeder und Luftdämpfer gleichermaßen.


----------



## moe92 (14. April 2016)

Bereit für Treuchtlingen:




Neu ist die Reverb Stealth und Saint-XT-Bremsen, dazu Kleinigkeiten wie Innenlager, Griffe,... Bin extrem zufrieden so wie es jetzt da steht.

Und hier noch 2 Runes in Aktion:


----------



## Pakalolo (14. April 2016)

Schönes Bike! Hatte auch das Rune in Raw.
Foto ist Naabtal am Aussichtspunnkt Ho-Chi-Minh?


----------



## moe92 (14. April 2016)

500m flussabwärts, zwei meiner absoluten Lieblingstrails beginnen dort.


----------



## Pakalolo (14. April 2016)

Ah..."Spülung" und durch den alten Steinbruch mit den Ruinen.
Back to topic....Hier mal meins wieder:




Mittlerweile aber mit mit Marzocchi 053 Dämpfer!


----------



## moe92 (14. April 2016)

Genau. Deine Stelle kenn ich auch 
Könnten ja mal ne Regensburger-Rune-Runde machen


----------



## Pakalolo (14. April 2016)

Hehe...quasi eine Run(e)de


----------



## Seppl- (14. April 2016)

Hey, hab mal wieder gespitzt  tolle Banshee's mal wieder gesehen! 

Cheers 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2016)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Passen eigentlich die neuen *Side-Swing Umwerfer* von Shimano aufs Rune? Wäre toll, dann könnte man sich den Seilzug am Unterrohr ersparen.


Meines Wissens entspricht SRAM S3 dem Shimano E-Type Standard. Dazu ist der Gegenzughalter jetzt direkt am Umwerfer. Demnach sollte das kompatibel sein und man kann das Kabel auch *auf* dem Unterrohr verlegen. Hab ich sogar mit "regulärem" Umwerfer gemacht und wird mit den neuen Shimano Side-Swings optisch sogar noch cleaner ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (15. April 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Meines Wissens entspricht SRAM S3 dem Shimano E-Type Standard.


Genau, wird auch "low direct mount" oder "E2-Type" bei Shimano und "S3" bzw. "Spec 3" bei SRAM genannt. Werde mal einen neuen Side-Swing Umwerfer am Rune montieren und dann Ende April das Ergebnis posten. Bin froh über die neue Anlenkung, dann ist die Bowde nicht dem Steinschlag ausgesetzt. Danke für Dein Foto - es gibt also doch noch 2-fach Fahrer *g*.


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. April 2016)

Tag zusammen,

ich hätte eventuell einen Rune 2014er L raw Rahmen abzugeben. Funktion ist 1A, noch kein Lagerwechsel. Dämpfer ist der CCDBair mit XV Can und CS. Selber Luftkammer geservicet. Funktioniert für mein empfinden noch wie am ersten Tag.
Über den Preis können wir reden. Steht in 50xxx, gerne zu besichtigen.

Schreibt mir ne PN


----------



## DAKAY (17. April 2016)

Gestern unterwegs mal das Handy rausgeholt.


----------



## Floh (18. April 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab jetzt ein wenig gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden :/ Aber habt ihr mal die Federkennlinie vom Rune 2016?
> Bin kurz davor mir eines zu kaufen in Größe L. Bin mir noch nicht einig ob ich dann auf Luft oder Coil Fahrwerk gehen soll.
> Besten Dank.



Schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorsprung-corset-air-sleeve.749334/#post-12837257

Zu einem Stahldämpfer passt die Kennlinie meiner Ansicht nach nicht, weil sie im letzten Drittel degressiv wird (um die Progression der Luftfeder zu mindern). Mit einer komplett linearen Stahlfeder wirst Du da keine vernünftige Endprogression haben.


----------



## Floh (18. April 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Meines Wissens entspricht SRAM S3 dem Shimano E-Type Standard. Dazu ist der Gegenzughalter jetzt direkt am Umwerfer. Demnach sollte das kompatibel sein und man kann das Kabel auch *auf* dem Unterrohr verlegen. Hab ich sogar mit "regulärem" Umwerfer gemacht und wird mit den neuen Shimano Side-Swings optisch sogar noch cleaner ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 483376



Hat der Side Swing Umwerfer funktionale Vorteile beim Schalten? Ich interessiere mich nämlich auch dafür.


----------



## Jussi (18. April 2016)

Wartung und Umbau hat begonnen. 

Heute Lager tauschen...
Hab auch mal Bilder reingestellt mit Einpresswerkzeug wen's interessiert.
Ebenfalls zu sehen die Lager vor und nach der Fettfüllung.


----------



## sirios (18. April 2016)

@Jussi hab ich am Wochenende auch gemacht. Wollte die Lager eigentlich tauschen aber die waren noch echt gute ohne Rost und so. Hab die dann nur nachgefettet .


----------



## iceis (18. April 2016)

Das gute Grease 2000^^


----------



## Jussi (19. April 2016)

Ja genau 
Selbst Erfahrung damit?
Ich finds immer nervig damit zu arbeiten, du bekommst es kaum noch von den Händen, Wasser alleine reicht da nicht!

Hier noch ein Link

https://euro-industry.com/main.php?...0581&lang=de&gclid=COTb28-QmswCFRKNGwoddsUPAA

@sirios 
Ein paar Lager waren bei mir auch noch ok, einige liefen rauh. Aber wenn ich dran bin mache ich alle neu, was machst du wenn deine "guten" Lager jetzt nach ein paar Wochen die Grätsche machen? Dann fängst du ja schon wieder an, besser einmal alles neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (19. April 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hab auch mal Bilder reingestellt mit Einpresswerkzeug wen's interessiert.



Super Sache! Woher hast du die Einpresswerkzeuge?


----------



## sirios (19. April 2016)

@Jussi geb ich dir Recht! Das war aber auch keine riesen Aktion die Lager kurz zu checken, zu säubern und wieder zu schließen. Ersatz hab ich ja hier liegen für den Fall der Fälle .


----------



## iceis (20. April 2016)

@Jussi
Meins is von Motorex, denk aber das deins im Grunde das gleiche ist, Druckbeständig, Wasserabweisend usw. die schenken sich sicher nicht viel.

Benutze das eigentlich überall am Rad wo Fett Sinn macht.
Von den Fingern geht ja eigentlich kein Fett wirklich gut ab, finde da muss man eh immer direkt mit Bürste + Handwaschpaste ran.
Was mich manchmal nervt is das es so extrem Fäden zieht, allerdings is ja gerade die Zähigkeit das was es so gut macht.
Werd mir da aber noch ne kleine Fettpresse besorgen damit man besser mit arbeiten kann.


----------



## Jussi (20. April 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Super Sache! Woher hast du die Einpresswerkzeuge?



Die habe ich mir selbst gedreht.



iceis schrieb:


> @Jussi
> Meins is von Motorex, denk aber das deins im Grunde das gleiche ist, Druckbeständig, Wasserabweisend usw. die schenken sich sicher nicht viel.
> 
> Benutze das eigentlich überall am Rad wo Fett Sinn macht.
> ...



Ja das wird das selbe sein.
Das mit Fäden stimmt leider nervt wirklich, aber egal benutze es eig auch am ganzen Rad.
Das mit der Fettprsse überlege ich mir auch mal, gute Idee


----------



## jammerlappen (20. April 2016)

Ich mach mir immer ne 20ml Spritze voll. Damit lässt es sich super dosieren.


----------



## Floh (20. April 2016)

@Jussi Ich nehme an das sind einfach zwei einfache Drehteile mit Durchgangsloch für M10 in der Mitte, und innen etwas freigedreht damit man nicht am Innenring drückt?
Könntest Du mal eine Skizze posten oder Außendurchmesser verraten? Dann lass ich mir davon mal zwei Stück anfertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (20. April 2016)

Ja ganau, aber nicht M10 sondern M12, Außendurchmesser ist etwas kleiner als der Außendurchmesser der Lager somit kannst die Lager auch auspressen. Hab noch ein großes Drehteil wo innen großzügig freigedreht ist dort können beim auspressen hineinfallen. Ich mach mal Bilder. Material ist schwarzer POM.
Wenn ich dazu komme messe ich alles mal aus!


----------



## iceis (21. April 2016)

@jammerlappen 
Jo mit soner stinknormalen Apothekerspritze gehts natürlich auch, allerdings is der Vorteil bei so einer Minifettpresse der lange "ich nenns mal Schnabel^^, da kommt man unter Umständen wenn der Fall mal eintritt auch an Stellen wo es mit der Spritze doch wieder ein Gefummel wird. Wirklich teuer sind die Dinger auch nicht und es ist denke ich auch eine Einmalanschaffung für die Heimwerkstatt.


----------



## MalcolmX (21. April 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> . Wirklich teuer sind die Dinger auch nicht und es ist denke ich auch eine Einmalanschaffung für die Heimwerkstatt.


Mir isses mit der Zeit auf den Sack gegangen, ich verwende lieber Handschuhe und meine Finger...


----------



## iceis (22. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Mir isses mit der Zeit auf den Sack gegangen, ich verwende lieber Handschuhe und meine Finger...



Was is da der Grund?

Wenn du da noch was zu schreiben könntest und das ganze offensichtlicher Schwachsinn ist kauf ich sowas dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. April 2016)

Du hast meistens runde Bauteile (Lager, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz,...) und da muss man dann letztenendes eh mit dem Finger ran.

Das einzige wo die Dossierspritze praktisch war, waren Kugellager mit rausgehebelter Dichtung, wie eben am Bild oben... aber ich hab mir so eine 0.8kg Motorex Dose gekauft, das ist für mich praktischer in der Handhabung.


----------



## Boa-P (22. April 2016)

Moin, 
folgendes Tretlager passt doch in das Rune V2, richtig?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ech-II-Modell-2016-p43964/schwarz-BSA-o20277/
Bin mir da immer wieder unsicher


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. April 2016)

Banshee Rune V2 = Tretlager BSA 73mm
Mit anderen Worten: Das Lager aus deinem Link passt!


----------



## Boa-P (22. April 2016)

Nabend,
danke für die Antwort.
Eine Frage zu Leitungslängen. Hätte ein Angebot aus Bikemarket mit Vorne 95cm und hinten 145cm Leitungslänge. Eingebaut wird eine 160mm Pike und ein max 760mm breiter Lenker. Der Rune Rahmen ist eine L.

Besten Dank


----------



## MalcolmX (22. April 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Nabend,
> danke für die Antwort.
> Eine Frage zu Leitungslängen. Hätte ein Angebot aus Bikemarket mit Vorne 95cm und hinten 145cm Leitungslänge. Eingebaut wird eine 160mm Pike und ein max 760mm breiter Lenker. Der Rune Rahmen ist eine L.
> 
> Besten Dank


Welchen Rise und Spacerzahl?
Mit 780mm, 38mm Rise und 15mm Spacern sind 141 und 82cm gut... Müsste also reichen.


----------



## Boa-P (22. April 2016)

Der Lenker ist ne Flatbar oder 15mm rise. Spacer eher weniger da ich gerne flach fahre und Vorbau 35-50mm.

Hast du auch nen L Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (22. April 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Du hast meistens runde Bauteile (Lager, Sattelstütze, Steuersatz,...) und da muss man dann letztenendes eh mit dem Finger ran.
> 
> Das einzige wo die Dossierspritze praktisch war, waren Kugellager mit rausgehebelter Dichtung, wie eben am Bild oben... aber ich hab mir so eine 0.8kg Motorex Dose gekauft, das ist für mich praktischer in der Handhabung.



Jo ich dachte in erster Linie auch ans Fetten von Lagern damit mans halt direkt zwischen die Kugeln pressen kann ohne die Finger zu benutzen.
Stimm dir zu.

Kumpel meinte Pinsel, und da geb ich ihm recht, da hat man auch keine Sauerei an den Fingern und bekommt trotzdem das Fett direkt dort hin wo es sein soll.


----------



## MK_79 (23. April 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ja genau
> Selbst Erfahrung damit?
> Ich finds immer nervig damit zu arbeiten, du bekommst es kaum noch von den Händen, Wasser alleine reicht da nicht!
> 
> ...




Gibt es einen Unterschied zum PM600 und falls ja, welchen?


----------



## Braitax (23. April 2016)

Auch endlich fertig, bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Jussi (23. April 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied zum PM600 und falls ja, welchen?



Die Farbe 
Nein im Ernst, denke schon. Musst halt die Datenblätter vergleichen. Ich hab das auch hier zu Hause, habe damit meine Boxxer geserviced.
Vom Gefühl her ist das Fett nicht so haftbar und nicht so resistent gegen Wasser. Auch würde ich sagen das die Gleiteigenschaften vom PM600 besser sind. Einige Fette haben spezielle Einsatzgebiete, ich würde sagen die beiden sind Unterschiedlich.


----------



## Boa-P (23. April 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Auch endlich fertig, bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 486577
> Anhang anzeigen 486578


Wie die Kamera mit der Farbe einfach nicht zurecht kommt....herrlich  Sehr schicker Hobel!


----------



## mindfactory (23. April 2016)

Hatt jemand zufällig ne 27,2 er Stütze verbaut statt ner 30,9 und kann mir sagen was das an zusätzlicher Versenkbarkeit bringt?Hab zwar nen Spitfire in M aber dürfte ja bei Rune ähnlich sein.Absenkbar brauch ich nicht unbedingt aber der Verstellbereich ist mir doch etwas knapp und wenn das Mehrgewicht so sparen kann wär super!


----------



## andrewam (24. April 2016)

.


----------



## Caese (24. April 2016)

"jaaa Kleines, erzähl mir was der böse Winter dir angetan hat..."

Könnt ihr mich erleuchten, wo ich am besten einen Satz neue Lager und ein Einpresswerkzeug bekomme - bzw was ich überhaupt brauche, ich bin Lagertechnisch weitestgehend unbeleckt? So 100% sauber Laufen die Lager nach 1 1/3 Jahren und 2 Wintern nicht mehr...


----------



## andrewam (24. April 2016)

Caese schrieb:


> "jaaa Kleines, erzähl mir was der böse Winter dir angetan hat..."
> 
> Könnt ihr mich erleuchten, wo ich am besten einen Satz neue Lager und ein Einpresswerkzeug bekomme - bzw was ich überhaupt brauche, ich bin Lagertechnisch weitestgehend unbeleckt? So 100% sauber Laufen die Lager nach 1 1/3 Jahren und 2 Wintern nicht mehr...


@Jussi kann dir dabei sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (25. April 2016)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> ist in den FAQs hinterlegt:
> 
> 4 x  608  2RS   (for upper link pivots)
> 
> ...



@Caese 
bitteschön^^


----------



## NoStyle (25. April 2016)

@Caese : Eine Seite vorher ist von @Jussi  ein Lager-Service mit Fotos dokumentiert worden. Ich würde Dir empfehlen die Lager in allen Belangen beim Einbau richtig ordentlich zu fetten, so wie dort gezeigt. Der Aufwand lohnt sich dann richtig und Du hast lange Zeit Ruhe!


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2016)

Ich würde aber anstelle der Lager von Kugellager-Express Lager von INA, SKF oder FAG verbauen.
Das sind alles Räder um die 3000€ und mehr, es kommen oft nur hochwertige Teile an Rad um die maximale Performance aus dem Rad rauszuholen aber dann bei den Lagern sparen.....
Das ergibt kein Sinn!


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2016)

Hier noch Bilder von den Werkzeugen falls einer was nachbauen will auch mit Maßen.
Man kann auch sicher gut den Freistich erkennen um immer auf dem Außenring drücken zu können. Das Werkzeug auf dem letzten Bild ist für die Lager an meinem Commencal V3. Da einige Lager daran größere Innedurchmesser als 12mm haben habe ich mir einen Adapter (kleiner Ring) gedreht um damit auch größere Lager sauber ein- und auszubauen.

Grüße


----------



## NoStyle (25. April 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich würde aber anstelle der Lager von Kugellager-Express Lager von INA, SKF oder FAG verbauen.
> Das sind alles Räder um die 3000€ und mehr, es kommen oft nur hochwertige Teile an Rad um die maximale Performance aus dem Rad rauszuholen aber dann bei den Lagern sparen.....
> Das ergibt kein Sinn!


Sehr richtig - sehe ich auch so!
Aber: Großzügig Fetten bevor man komplett zusammenbaut erhöht die Lebensdauer enorm und lässt selbst Flugrost fast nicht zu ...


----------



## Jussi (25. April 2016)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (27. April 2016)

Hi,

Ich habe noch eine Syntace P6 high flex Carbon Sattelstütze in 30,9mm und Ausfallenden 26" 150mm x 12mm im Bikemarkt drin.
Falls jemand Interesse hat ;-)

Greetz


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. April 2016)

so kritisch kann man das eigtl. mit den billigen Lagern nicht sehen. sollten die originalen oder teuren Lager wirklich so hochwertiger bzw. viel besser sein, hätten sie auch länger als ein Jahr gehalten. (meine mussten kürzlich selbst erst erneuert werden und es ist trotzdem ein wesentlicher Unterschied zu spüren) Nachfetten ist ja klar, aber das müsste man so gesehen dann auch direkt vor aufbauen des neuen Rahmens machen.


----------



## iceis (28. April 2016)

Ein Kugellagerhersteller sagte mir mal das es früher mal so war das kleinere Kugellager aus Billiglohnländern schlecht waren.
Die hatten Probleme die Toleranzen bei dem Kleinzeugs einzuhalten. Größere schenkten sich qualitativ nicht viel.
Die haben schon lange dazugelernt und können es schon seit vielen Jahren genausogut wie Hersteller deren Kugellagerqualität durch und durch gut ist.
Schließt finde ich aber halt trotzdem nicht aus das man das billigste vom billigsten kaufen kann mit 100% Garantie auf gute Qualität.

Hab eben mal kurz geguckt, in meinem ehemaligen Banshee waren FAG, und die hab ich auf die schnelle nicht billiger im netz finden können als SKF. Wenn man meint da noch sparen zu wollen dann spart man so wie ich das jetzt gesehen hab grad so viel das es für ein par Kugeln Eis reicht und das obwohl die Preise dieser Lager so niedrig sind das von den Kosten gerade mal eine 3 Köpfige Familie davon Eis essen gehen könnte^^


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. April 2016)

Natürlich hat man nie Garantie dabei. Meine letzte Bemerkung jetzt bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will damit nicht sagen kauft euch unbedingt das billigste. Zu knickig für paar Euros an Lager zu sparen bin ich ebenfalls nicht. Ergibt ja auch keinen Sinn in unseren Preisklassen 

Wie schonmal geschrieben, teste ich einfach für mich mal die günstigen. Von der Funktion und Verarbeitung bin ich halt bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Haltbarkeit wird sich ja erst noch zeigen. Wenn diese aber auch eine komplette Saison halten, bin ich schon zufrieden. Trotzdem wollte ich im Anschluss dann mal die Enduro bearings testen...


----------



## NoStyle (28. April 2016)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> so kritisch kann man das eigtl. mit den billigen Lagern nicht sehen. sollten die originalen oder teuren Lager wirklich so hochwertiger bzw. viel besser sein, hätten sie auch länger als ein Jahr gehalten. (meine mussten kürzlich selbst erst erneuert werden und es ist trotzdem ein wesentlicher Unterschied zu spüren) Nachfetten ist ja klar, aber das müsste man so gesehen dann auch direkt vor aufbauen des neuen Rahmens machen.


Die von Banshee verbauten Lager (INA?) können locker mehr als ein Jahr halten. Ich habe meine (im MY12/13 Spitfire) jetzt im 4. Jahr drin. Allerdings mache ich mir die Mühe und pflege sie 2x im Jahr. Pflege heisst dann: Achsen und Schrauben raus, säubern und fetten, Lager innen säubern und fetten (ohne Ausbau), wieder zusammenbauen mit daumendick Fett druff. Das ist, zusammen mit dem Steuersatz, recht schnell gemacht. Ich habe, warum auch immer, drei Jahre lang keine wirklichen Verschleißerscheinungen gehabt. Weder rauen Lauf, noch Flugrost!
Ich habe den Eindruck, das selbst SKF- oder andere wertige Lager durchaus mehr Fett ab Werk vertragen könnten. Und ich stimme Dir zu: Am besten macht man das bevor man den Rahmen aufbaut. Noch besser wäre es natürlich Banshee macht dies ab Werk und gäbe entsprechende Service-Anleitungen ... !
Ich vermute mal, dass selbst "günstige" Lager mit mehr Pflege deutlich länger halten. Aber die Mühe muss man sich halt machen ...


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. April 2016)

bei mir waren es die FAG Lager. Davon waren 3 leider vollkommen hin und 1 Bolzen ging schon recht schwer raus. Ich hatte wohl etwas Pech damit obwohl ich am Waschplatz gerade an den Lagerbereichen vorsichtig bin und auch mal nachgefettet wurde. Aber ich hatte das Rune auch wirklich regelmäßig unter allen Bedingungen im Einsatz letztes Jahr... 

Eigtl. sparen da alle Hersteller irgendwie an der falschen Stelle. Bei Federgabeln sparen sie ja meistens am Öl


----------



## Jussi (28. April 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, das selbst SKF- oder andere wertige Lager durchaus mehr Fett ab Werk vertragen könnten.



Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das die eingebauten Lager egal ob Ina, SKF, FAG oder was auch immer, ja nicht für ein Fahrrad gemacht sind.
Die Lager halten Drehzahlen bis zu 20000U/min aus. Kannst du dir vorstellen was mit den Lagern passiert wenn du diese mit Fett vollstopfst und dann solche Drehzahlen fährst? Nicht umsonst werden an manchen Maschinen Fettverdrängungsläufe durchgeführt wo die Drehzahl langsam hochgefahren wird.
Egal! Genug davon.

Bei den Lagern im Fahrrad macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn diese mit Fett vollzustopfen, das hält Wasser und Dreck ab. Allerdings müsst ihr das selbst erledigen!


----------



## Frog (29. April 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das die eingebauten Lager egal ob Ina, SKF, FAG oder was auch immer, ja nicht für ein Fahrrad gemacht sind.
> Die Lager halten Drehzahlen bis zu 20000U/min aus. Kannst du dir vorstellen was mit den Lagern passiert wenn du diese mit Fett vollstopfst und dann solche Drehzahlen fährst? Nicht umsonst werden an manchen Maschinen Fettverdrängungsläufe durchgeführt wo die Drehzahl langsam hochgefahren wird.
> Egal! Genug davon.
> 
> Bei den Lagern im Fahrrad macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn diese mit Fett vollzustopfen, das hält Wasser und Dreck ab. Allerdings müsst ihr das selbst erledigen!




@ Jussi...schöne Erklärung!!!!

Noch was zu "billig-lager". Hatte bei meinem Nomad zwei Lager (ENDURO Bearings) in der unteren Umlenkung kurzfristig durch 2€ Lager ersetzt. Man merkte sofort den Unterschied. Ich hatte merkliches Spiel und habe nach einer Woche original Lager eingepreßt.
Ich habe nichts gegen "billig-Lager", aber an machen Stellen machen die schon Sinn.

schöne Erklärung:
http://www.lfd.eu/images/Rillenkugellager-web.pdf
http://www.lfd.eu/Anwendungen/Artikel-PDFs/S050_MM-027-2012.pdf

Zu den Enduro Bearings:
http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/BLACK-OXIDE/
Hier kann ich nur sagen: Aktuell finde ich die Super, hatte aber mal vor ein paar Jahren ein Intense, die dort verbauten waren Schrott und wurden durch INA  ersetzt. Die INA waren TOP.
Das geringe Spiel / Passgenauigkeit spielt sicherlich in machen Rahmen und Umlenkungen eine wichtige Rolle. Andere sind halt weniger empfindlich.


----------



## DAKAY (29. April 2016)

Bei dem Geld das wir sonst in unsere Räder stecken, muss man doch auch wirklich nicht die billigsten Lager einbauen. 
Ist es eigentlich egal welches Fett ich da rein drücke? Habe welches in der Schreinerei, zum Maschinen abschmieren.


----------



## iceis (29. April 2016)

Ich würde mal behaupten das Grease2000 sehr gut dazu geeignet ist und es unnötig ist ein Fett zu kaufen was teurer ist und vielleicht minimal besser...lieber mit dem arbeiten womit sehr viele zufrieden sind und einmal mehr im Jahr die Lager fetten als eben ein teures Fett zu nutzen was keine Sau kennt wo man unter Umständen dann am Ende doch mit der Erkenntnis dasteht "war dann wohl doch nicht so der Bringer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (30. April 2016)

Bekommt man die Lager denn gefettet ohne sie komplett auszubauen? Mein Rahmen ist noch nicht viel gelaufen, aber bei dem was ich hier lese würde ich da auch gerne ein bisschen Fett rein drücken, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## sirios (30. April 2016)

geht. Bei den meisten Lagern im Rahmen aber nur von einer Seite.


----------



## gsg9man (30. April 2016)

Okay ... Gibt es denn Iwo ein fertiges Werkzeug was für alle Lager am Rune passt? 
Jetzt wo ich mal ein bisschen Sesshafter bleiben möchte, würde sich das vllt lohnen.


----------



## Rumpelchen (1. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute.

Ich wollte mein Rune umbauen von 2 × 10 auf 1x11.

Wollte mir jetzt eine x01 Gruppe kaufen und die Kette soll von einer Carbocage Kettenführung gehalten werden.

Dann brauch ich noch neue Pedale. 
Habe mir schon die Ht me03 herausgesucht. 

Faehrt irgendeiner die genannten Komponenten am Rune und ist zufrieden?
Oder zufriedener mit etwas komplett anderem???

 Gruß  

Flo


----------



## andrewam (1. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre beim spitfire die x01 gruppe mit xx1 shifter, kann ich so nur empfehlen. Kettenführung halte ich selber nicht für nötig bei 1x11 aber wenns einem gefällt wieso nicht


----------



## Braitax (1. Mai 2016)

Habe die Pedale, bisher zufrieden aber zurzeit auch kaum im Einsatz gewesen


----------



## Rumpelchen (1. Mai 2016)

Kettenführung ist bei sehr Ruppigen Passagen glaube schon von Vorteil.
Oder haben noch mehrere hier die Meinung das man keine Kettenführung braucht???
Mein Ziel ist es das die Kette mehr gespannt wird und so ein umherschlagen der Kette eliminiert wird.

@Braitax 

So richtig viel aussagen tut dein Beitrag jetzt nicht.
Aber trotzdem Danke.


----------



## DAKAY (1. Mai 2016)

Kefü würde ich bei 1Fach nur oben montieren, unten finde ich unnötig. Die tatsächliche Spannung der Kette ändert sich doch durch die untere Führung nicht, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## andrewam (1. Mai 2016)

Das schaltwerk hat schon eine sehr gute vorspannung, dazu noch das N/W kettenblatt und das reicht eigentlich. 
Fahre selber auch nicht gerade materialschonend und war sogar schon auf downhillstrecken mit dem spitfire.
Hatte bisher einen einzigen kettenabwurf, und das nach einem sturz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (1. Mai 2016)

@Braitax

So richtig viel aussagen tut dein Beitrag jetzt nicht.
Aber trotzdem Danke.[/QUOTE]

Stimmt 
Also habe die Pedale jetzt einen Monat drauf, deshalb kann ich zur Qualität nicht all zu viel sagen. Bis jetzt kann ich zumindest nicht klagen!

Fahre die Pedale mit dem Fiveten Freerider Contact und der halt ist sehr gut, Pin Anordnung und auch die Höhe der Pins sind mehr als ausreichend. 

Ein Satz Pins liegen auch mit dabei


----------



## iceis (2. Mai 2016)

@Rumpelchen 
Meine Meinung:
Wenn ne Kettenführung dann schon oben und unten oder gleich garnicht.
Wenn man gescheit reinhält bringt auch NW Kettenblatt + Shadow plus oder Type 2 nix.


----------



## andrewam (2. Mai 2016)

Testbericht zu Srams 1x11 inkl. Meinungen zu KeFü einer ganzen Redaktion 

http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-testbericht-sram-1x11-antriebe/

Kann aus eigener erfahrung nur dafür sprechen, sehe echt keinen Sinn bei ner Kefü an einer 1x11 Schaltung von Sram


Edit: hab gerade noch gesehen das wie von mir schon bemerkt bei der x01 besser ein xx1 trigger verwendet wird, da dieser die schaltperformance gegenüber dem x01 trigger verbessert und das trotz nur kleinem aufpreis.


----------



## Braitax (2. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen ,
fährt einer von euch die KS LEV Integra mit 150mm Hub im M Rahmen?

Würde gerne wissen wollen wie es Platz mäßig hin haut und ob es mit der Innenverlegung dort zu Problemen kommen könnte.


----------



## Frog (2. Mai 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Testbericht zu Srams 1x11 inkl. Meinungen zu KeFü einer ganzen Redaktion
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-testbericht-sram-1x11-antriebe/
> 
> ...





Kopie aus dem Link:
...Eine Kettenführung ist tatsächlich so gut wie überflüssig und empfiehlt sich nur für Racer, die auch im Falle eines Sturzes auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen. Ansonsten kam es nur in äußerst vereinzelten Fällen zu Kettenverlusten...

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung schreiben, eine Kettenführung macht oben Sinn! Solang das N/W Kettenblatt recht neu ist = keine Probleme! Aber wenn es mal stark gebraucht ist (und das geht überraschend schnell; d. h. jeder 2te Zahn ist abgenutzt), dann springt die Kette schon öfters runter. Nur leider schaut mal halt auch nicht ständig auf`s Kettenblatt (Kette liegt ja auch darüber); daher eine leichte KF montieren und man kann beruhigter runter knallen!


----------



## HansDampf89 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich hab die 77designz Kefü dran. Hat glaub 30 g und stört somit kein bisschen. Ob ich ohne die Führung Probleme hätte weiß ich nicht,aber das bisschen "Sicherheit" gönn ich mir gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (2. Mai 2016)

Ich nutze den XX1/X01-Antrieb seit Markteinführung.
Keine Probleme, aber man sollte:

Kette kurz halten und nicht noch die Montage eines größeres Kettenblatt vorhalten
Spannung im Schaltwerk, bzw. Reibung (einstellbar) nicht zu weit rausnehmen, evtl mal nachstellen
Kettenblatt nach 1000km tauschen.

Damit habe ich weder beim Nicolai noch beim Banshee einen Kettenabwurf gehabt.


----------



## Jussi (2. Mai 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Kettenführung ist bei sehr Ruppigen Passagen glaube schon von Vorteil.
> Oder haben noch mehrere hier die Meinung das man keine Kettenführung braucht???
> Mein Ziel ist es das die Kette mehr gespannt wird und so ein umherschlagen der Kette eliminiert wird.



Beim Rune wird die Kette das Kettenblatt mit einer KeFü nicht so schön umschlingen wie bei anderen Rädern, die Kettenstrebe ist sehr tief. Bei einem 2-Fach Antrieb z.B schleift die Kette gerne mal auf dem kleinen Blatt.
Ich fahr auch nur oben eine Führung, bis jetzt war noch nix, auch auf ruppigen Strecken.
Denke das geht vielen hier so, wenn du dich doch damit besser fühlst kannst du das sicher machen.


----------



## Design-Rider (2. Mai 2016)

Abend Rune Fraktion..... Wir haben uns mal passend zum 16er black/Rune ein shirt gefertigt. Mit dem passenden Logo Farbdesign. Wenn jemand gerne so ein Shirt möchte, dann einfach Pn an mich. Wir können Euch auch die Farben der anderen Rune Modelle anbieten. Leider können nur Shirts in black oder White bedruckt werden.


     

Ein Shirt liegt bei 32.- inkl. Versand. Sehr Hochwertige Qualität. Farben sind frei wählbar.
Unter den Neon Farben sind: Gelb, Orange, Grün und Pink. 
Unter den Metallic/Chrome style Farben: Blau, Gold, Silber, Rot, Purple
Unter den Metallic Glitzer Farben: (wie die hier gezeigte Version Galaxy black), Purple, Rot, Blau und Türkis. 

Kleiner Tipp, matt oder Glanz schwarz kommt auch sehr gut auf schwarze shirts. Also eine sehr geile stealth Optik eben. Bei weiteren Fragen bitte PN. Da ich nicht die Zeit habe hier alle Fragen im Thread zu beantworten. DANKE


----------



## Jussi (2. Mai 2016)

Ist der Druck immer gleich also vorne und hinten?
Ich finde sie schick aber der hintere Druck ist too much!


----------



## Design-Rider (2. Mai 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ist der Druck immer gleich also vorne und hinten?
> Ich finde sie schick aber der hintere Druck ist too much!



Du, das ist ja wirklich Geschmackssache  Klar kann man ein Logo weglassen bzw verschieben.


----------



## A7XFreak (2. Mai 2016)

Preis?


----------



## Jussi (2. Mai 2016)

Ja sicher, deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben das ich, es zu viel finde. Für die anderen passt das ja vielleicht so!
Was sollen die Shirts denn kosten und wie ist die Quali?


----------



## DAKAY (2. Mai 2016)

Preis würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Rumpelchen (2. Mai 2016)

Mir ist das shirt zu teuer.
In neongelb mit schwarzem shirt inklusiv versand 32 euro


----------



## Braitax (2. Mai 2016)

Fährt denn irgendeiner hier eine Absenkbare Stütze mit 150er Hub im M Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (3. Mai 2016)

Ja, YEP.


----------



## DAKAY (3. Mai 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Mir ist das shirt zu teuer.
> In neongelb mit schwarzem shirt inklusiv versand 32 euro


Dito


----------



## Jan_1968 (3. Mai 2016)

Dito


----------



## andrewam (3. Mai 2016)

Da meine Pike nach der dritten Reparatur in folge noch immer dasselbe Problen hat möchte ich mir für die zwischenzeit beim 4ten einsenden eine gabel kaufen. Momentan sind 3 Gabelbn im Rennen, die DVO Diamond in schwarz, Lyrik 160mm oder die fox 36 fit4 welche würded ihr mir empfehlen? Ich selber Tendiere zur DVO


----------



## nollak (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn du schon solche Probleme mit der Pike hast würde ich ja weniger zur Lyrik tendieren.

Hab selbst die DVO und bin super glücklich damit. War out of the box die bisher beste Gabel die ich hatte. Einstellbereich ist meiner Meinung auch recht groß und man merkt auch kleine Veränderungen.


----------



## Boa-P (3. Mai 2016)

Moin,
kann mir einer sagen ob man eine KS Lev Integra 150mm komplett im Banshee Rune L versenken kann. Angegeben werden 435mm Länge und maximale Einstecktiefe von 245mm


----------



## Jan_1968 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich kann es nicht sagen, weil ich gerade nicht messen kann (nicht zuhause bin), aber ich verwende exakt die genannte Integra im S Rahmen. Ich kann sie bis auf geschätzte 6cm nicht ganz runterschieben, weil ich dann den Seilzug nicht mehr aus dem Sattelrohr (unten mittiges Loch vorne) herausführen könnte. Würde ich die Stütze tiefer schieben, würde der Zug abknicken, oder das Loch gar ganz zugeschoben sein (habe gerade nicht im Kopf, ob auch ein anderes Loch unten beim Tretlager zur Verfügung steht...).

PS: Schau mal in meine Bilder, dort sieht man ungefähr die Länge, und auch wo der Zug der Stütze in den Rahmen läuft.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jussi (3. Mai 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Da meine Pike nach der dritten Reparatur in folge noch immer dasselbe Problen hat möchte ich mir für die zwischenzeit beim 4ten einsenden eine gabel kaufen. Momentan sind 3 Gabelbn im Rennen, die DVO Diamond in schwarz, Lyrik 160mm oder die fox 36 fit4 welche würded ihr mir empfehlen? Ich selber Tendiere zur DVO



Keine von allen!
Nimm dir ne Fox 36 RC2 in 27,5", wenn du eine mit 170mm nimmst steht dir alles offen, 180mm-130mm, 20mm oder 15mm Achse, Volumenspacer für die Progression, top Service einfach ein geiles Stück und Funktion ist mehr als erhaben!
Oder stellst du während der Fahrt viel an der Gabel rum und legst Wert darauf? Dann vielleicht doch ne Fit4.
Wie ich finde bei der RC2 jedoch nicht nötig!


----------



## andrewam (3. Mai 2016)

@Jussi die Gabel soll in ein Spitfire kommen. Ich denke die längeren Standrohre der rc2 machen sich dann auch im gewicht bemerkbar. Und werden ja nie benötigt. Die fit4 ist glaubs über 200g leicher als die rc2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (3. Mai 2016)

Ich bin mit meiner Fit4 super zufrieden. Gerade die 3 Fahrmodi mag ich sehr gerne. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jussi (3. Mai 2016)

soweit ich weiß ist die RC2 leichter.
Aber wenn du es genau wissen möchtest frag hier mal nach, da sind die Spezis...
Ich weiß jetzt leider auch nicht ob man die FIT4 auch traveln kann.
Für Spitty ist es doch gut du kannst mal 150 oder 160mm testen wie du magst!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/36er-fox-float-rc2-2015.730842/


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Mai 2016)

Ich denke auch , dass die RC momentan DIE Gabel ist. aber richtig falsch machen können, scheint derzeit schwierig.

Abgesehen davon: sollte hierfür






nicht eh ein neuer Faden eröffnet werden?


----------



## gsg9man (4. Mai 2016)

Anbei noch zwei Bilder von meinem Rune vom aktuellen Zustand:








SAG-Ringe werden noch durch schwarze ersetzt und die verstell Hebel geschwärzt.


----------



## Diesti (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo! Wäre mal jemand so nett und würd mir messen wie weit man die Sattelstütze in einem Medium 2016 Rune Rahmen einschieben kann? 
Schönen Gruß Rene


----------



## DAKAY (4. Mai 2016)

Diesti schrieb:


> Hallo! Wäre mal jemand so nett und würd mir messen wie weit man die Sattelstütze in einem Medium 2016 Rune Rahmen einschieben kann?
> Schönen Gruß Rene


Aus der Erinnerung sag ich 26cm bis zum Stealthloch. Geht mit ner herkömmlichen Stütze noch was mehr.
(War aber am 15er Rahmen keine Ahnung ob sich das geändert hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (5. Mai 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir einer sagen ob man eine KS Lev Integra 150mm komplett im Banshee Rune L versenken kann. Angegeben werden 435mm Länge und maximale Einstecktiefe von 245mm



Ja, im L Rahmen kannst du sie bis zum Anschlag versenken. Im Normalfall steht sie bei mir ca. 3 cm beim Sattelrohr über - bei wirklich steilen, technischen Abfahrten versenke ich sie bis zum Anschlag...


----------



## Braitax (6. Mai 2016)

Diesti schrieb:


> Hallo! Wäre mal jemand so nett und würd mir messen wie weit man die Sattelstütze in einem Medium 2016 Rune Rahmen einschieben kann?
> Schönen Gruß Rene



Habe heute nach gemessen. Also meine normale Stütze geht zurzeit 255mm weit rein. Am Anfang war bisschen weniger, keine Ahnung ob ich ein Produktionsfehler habe, aber im unteren Bereich hat es am Anfang ziemlich gehackt....bin dann ein bisschen mit feinen Schmiergel durchgegangen.


----------



## Design-Rider (7. Mai 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir einer sagen ob man eine KS Lev Integra 150mm komplett im Banshee Rune L versenken kann. Angegeben werden 435mm Länge und maximale Einstecktiefe von 245mm



Jo geht komplett rein


----------



## Braitax (7. Mai 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Ich wollte mein Rune umbauen von 2 × 10 auf 1x11.
> 
> ...



Habe die Oneup Kettenführung verbaut, ob man es braucht kann ich auch nicht sagen, aber das wissen das die Kette nicht abspringt ist es mir wert ! Die Montage war einfach und Qualität ist auch sehr gut und je nach Dollakurs knappe 40€.


----------



## Rumpelchen (7. Mai 2016)

Danke Braitax...

Werde demnächst 1 x 11 mit Kettenführung verbauen. 

Werde dann Fotos hochladen wenn der Umbau abgeschlossen ist.

Gruss
FLO


----------



## DAKAY (7. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die 77Designz Freesolo verbaut, ohne bash wollte ich nicht fahren.


----------



## A7XFreak (9. Mai 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich habe die 77Designz Freesolo verbaut, ohne bash wollte ich nicht fahren.


Hab mitlerweile etwas sorge mit nem Taco den Rahmen oder die iscg Aufnahme zu beschädigen. Hätte gerne vom design her so eine ohne Grundplatte aber aus nem weicheren Material. Ansonsten sind die Dinger top


----------



## DAKAY (9. Mai 2016)

Hatte da auch schon über eine selbstbau Lösung nachgedacht.  Denke aber, dass da die iscg Aufnahme am rune ein separates Teil ist nix passieren dürfte.


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Mai 2016)

Möchte jemand seinen orangenen Rune Rahmen in Größe L gegen meinen schwarzen 2015er L Rahmen tauschen?


----------



## mx-action (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen das Rune aufzubauen.
Habe es gleich gestern im Trailpark Brilon getestet.
Ich muß sagen "läuft"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (12. Mai 2016)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Möchte jemand seinen orangenen Rune Rahmen in Größe L gegen meinen schwarzen 2015er L Rahmen tauschen?


Das selbe probier ich auch schon die längere Zeit
Bei mir wäre es ein schwarzer Gr.M gegen egal welche Farbe ebenfalls M.
Vielleicht hat ja jetzt jemand was


----------



## Jussi (12. Mai 2016)

Sowas? 
Ich will aber nicht tauschen


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Mai 2016)

Nabend allerseits,

hat hier jemand einee Legende zu gefunden? Und welches Maß haben die 50er Schrauben?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Mai 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 492652
> Sowas?
> Ich will aber nicht tauschen


Jaaaaa  genau sowas. Hatte es zuerst in Orange bestellt, aber ne halbe Stunde später auf schwarz geändert...


----------



## srsly (13. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> hat hier jemand einee Legende zu gefunden? Und welches Maß haben die 50er Schrauben?



Legende habe ich leider keine, aber über die mit Nr.50 beschrifteten Schrauben wurde in diesem Thread ab Seite 191 vor Kurzem diskutiert.
Sind wohl M8x16
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-sammelthread.620447/page-191#post-13709550


----------



## --HANK-- (13. Mai 2016)

Now ready for Race ;-)


----------



## Tapir1000 (14. Mai 2016)

kann mir wer sagen ob da was faul ist? die wippe ist nicht wirklich symmetrisch, rechts gerade, links schräg.. habe gestern meine hinterradfelge in ner landung zerdeppert. der rest wirkt, rein optisch, normal. ist ein 2014ner xl rahmen. ich hab ja grade ein wenig bammel


----------



## Jussi (14. Mai 2016)

Was denkst du denn was da passiert sein soll? 
Ist normal!


----------



## Tapir1000 (14. Mai 2016)

naja, das es sich etwas verzogen hat. hab mir das noch nie so genau angeschaut, ist mir nie aufgefallen das die wippe nicht symmetrisch ist. aber gut,dann bin ich beruhigt  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (14. Mai 2016)

Das ist ein massives Frästeil. Bis das sich verbiegt muss schon etwas mehr passieren als ne verpatzte Landung wo die Felge dann auch noch den Großteil der Energie absorbiert! Alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Messerjocke68 (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo meins mal wieder mit kleinen Änderungen.









Leitungen gekürzt, Reifen geschwärzt, Nukeproof Electron EVO Pedale, DIY Kettenstrebenschutz (Schlauch mit Sekundenkleber verklebt), die Spank Griffe habe ich gegen ESI Grips extra chunky getauscht (waren einfach zu hart). und der lappen am Sitz ist auch wieder ab

Jetzt habe ich aber auch noch ein Anliegen.

Ich will mir eine Magura MT5 2016 mit vo. und hi. 203mm Magura Storm HC Scheiben verbauen und habe keine Ahnung welche Adapter ich an der Bremssattelaufnahme (Pike RCT3 160mm Solo Air und Rune Rahmen) brauche.

Im Moment habe ich eine 2015'er Shimano XT mit vo. 203mm und hi. 180mm Scheibe verbaut.

Adapter sind die SM MA F203 p/p vo. und SM MA R180 p/s hinten.

Die passen aber bestimmt nicht für die Magura.

Hat jemand evtl die Kombination Pike- Rune- Magura MT5 und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Hab schon gegoogelt, aber das verwirrt mich nur noch mehr

Danke im Voraus und noch einen schönen Abend an alle.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Mai 2016)

Auch von mir update:
Dämpfer : Marzocchi 053
Empfinde ich als perfekt und besser als alle, die ich bislang hatte (und das waren einige). 
14,5 kg mit Pedalen und vorne 1000g Reifen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Mai 2016)

Da hier ja einige den CCDB Air fahren, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand an seinem Dämpfer das folgende Bild schonmal erlebt hat ?
Für mich sieht das so aus, als würde sich da intern langsam aber sicher eine Dichtung abreiben. Der Verkäufer meint ich soll den Dämpfer einschicken, Bearbeitungszeit liegt derzeit aber bei drei bis vier Wochen 
Mal eben aufmachen und nachschmieren ist bei dem CC ja leider auch nicht möglich ...


----------



## martin82 (15. Mai 2016)

Der ist offenbar pfurztrocken.


----------



## srsly (15. Mai 2016)

Das Problem hatte ich zwar beim CCDB noch nicht, aber öffnen und nachschmieren ist sogar relativ einfach möglich. Auf das geriffelte Teil, in dem auch die blaue Dichtung steckt, passt ein Schlüssel für Shimano HT2 (muss nur etwas gekürzt werden, damit er auch über das Kolbenrohr passt. Dafür zuerst die Luftkammer abziehen, Dämpferauge in den Schraubstock einspannen und mit dem Schlüssel aufdrehen. Welches der beiden Gewinde aufgeht lässt sich dabei sogar ganz gut steuern, in dem man entweder den zylindrischen Mittelteil festhält oder versucht mitzudrehen, kann allerdings n paar Versuche brauchen. Hab so den "kleinen Service" jetzt schon zweimal gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich muss jetzt mal was blödes Fragen...hab mein 2016er Rahmen ohne ISCG montiert mit GXP und X0 Kurbel. Kurbel ist fest, hat kein Spiel und funktioniert einfach...allerdings ist auf der Antriebsseite ein Spalt von 5mm und die Staubdichtung vom Lager bewegt sich nach aussen. Tretlager sind ja mit ISCG Aufnahme 73mm..ok jetzt könnte ich noch den Spacer einbauen als Ersatz für die ISCG Aufnahme, wird aber immernoch ein Spalt sein..kommt dann  Links auch noch ein Spacer rein? aber eigentlich sollte bei Truvativ GXP laut Anleitung kein Spacer notwendig sein...oder gibt es vielleicht alte Lager wo man Links auch aufspacern muss?
Wie gesagt, Kurbel funktioniert...mir ist es (blöderweise) erst jetzt aufgefallen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Mai 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich zwar beim CCDB noch nicht, aber öffnen und nachschmieren ist sogar relativ einfach möglich. Auf das geriffelte Teil, in dem auch die blaue Dichtung steckt, passt ein Schlüssel für Shimano HT2 (muss nur etwas gekürzt werden, damit er auch über das Kolbenrohr passt. Dafür zuerst die Luftkammer abziehen, Dämpferauge in den Schraubstock einspannen und mit dem Schlüssel aufdrehen. Welches der beiden Gewinde aufgeht lässt sich dabei sogar ganz gut steuern, in dem man entweder den zylindrischen Mittelteil festhält oder versucht mitzudrehen, kann allerdings n paar Versuche brauchen. Hab so den "kleinen Service" jetzt schon zweimal gemacht.



Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Hab die obere Dichtung (die mit dem blauen Dichtring) jetzt gelöst
, der untere Teil sitzt aber bombenfest, da hab ich null Chance. Was hast du denn an welchen Stellen zum Schmieren benutzt ? Wenn ich den unteren Teil nicht abkriege, könnte ich da etwas Öl durch die Öffnungen der Luftkammer an die Kolbenstange tropfen lassen ?

Anbei ein Bild, wie es jetzt aussieht. So (klick) sollte es wohl aber tatsächlich aussehen ?


----------



## srsly (15. Mai 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Hab die obere Dichtung (die mit dem blauen Dichtring) jetzt gelöst
> , der untere Teil sitzt aber bombenfest, da hab ich null Chance. Was hast du denn an welchen Stellen zum Schmieren benutzt ? Wenn ich den unteren Teil nicht abkriege, könnte ich da etwas Öl durch die Öffnungen der Luftkammer an die Kolbenstange tropfen lassen ?
> 
> Anbei ein Bild, wie es jetzt aussieht. So (klick) sollte es wohl aber tatsächlich aussehen ?



So wie auf dem verlinkten Bild habe ich es auch noch nicht aufbekommen, dafür braucht man entweder Glück oder halt einen Riemenschlüssel. Allerdings klappt es wie gesagt bei mir abwechslend, also für das untere Gewinde, den oberen Deckel wieder zuschrauben und dann eine Hand am Zylinder, eine am Schlüssel und versuchen beides zusammen zu drehen. Klappte bisher auf den dritten oder vierten Anlauf. Eventuell einen alten Schlauch als Greifhilfe straff rumwickeln.

Zum Schmieren habe ich Manitou/Motorex Prep-M benutzt, einfach den Dämpfer ein wenig zusammengedrückt, saubergewischt, Fett von innen an Zylinder, Dämpfer ein paar Mal bewegen und dabei drehen, dann wieder zusammengedrückt und den entstandenen Rand abgewischt. Viel Schmiermittel brauchts eigtl. nicht.
Kolbenstange am anderen Ende genau so. Durch die Öffnungen wirst du die Stange eher nicht treffen, das sifft nur am Boden rum. Öl halte ich dafür an sich für ungeeignet, da der Abstand zwischen Wand und Kolbenstange viel zu gross ist, als dass das Öl jemals wieder den Weg dorthin findet.

Was noch passieren kann ist, dass nach Öffnen der unteren Kammer und Dämpfer bewegen, während die Dichtung blank liegt, der Dämpfer nicht mehr ganz ausfährt. Das behebt sich von selbst, sobald man ihn wieder aufgepumpt hat. (oder man schafft es, beide Kammern gleichzeitig offen zu haben  , dann tritt das nicht auf)


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Mai 2016)

Hat genau so geklappt, im ersten Anlauf hat mir anscheinend die Geduld gefehlt 

Die Dichtungen und die Kolbenstange hab ich jetzt mit RSP SklickKick gefettet. Die blaue Dichtung ließ sich trotz Fett recht schwergängig auf dem Standrohr verschieben, ob das so normal ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die schwarzen Spuren sind nach ein paar Mal durchfedern in der Garage erstmal verschwunden, mal gucken wie´s nach der nächsten Ausfahrt aussieht.

Danke nochmal für die kurze Anleitung


----------



## analoguepascal (16. Mai 2016)

Hey,
überlege mir ein Rune V2 zu besorgen. Leider finde ich (ohne den ganzen thread zu lesen =D) keine einbaumaße. kann mir das jemand kurz verraten?


----------



## andrewam (16. Mai 2016)

@analoguepascal 216x63


----------



## FastFabi93 (16. Mai 2016)

Welche meinst du denn genau ?
Sonst guck mal auf der Homepage von Banshee, da steht eigentlich alles relevante zur Technik


----------



## analoguepascal (16. Mai 2016)

Danke sehr. Das hilft weiter =)


----------



## svenson69 (16. Mai 2016)

Mal das schöne Pfingstwetter ausgenutzt


----------



## analoguepascal (17. Mai 2016)

So Leute,
es wird bei mir nun tatsächlich ein Rune V2 =)
Ich möchte gern einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair einbauen. Weiß jemand welcher Tune dazu passt? hatte glaube mal irgendwo M/L gelesen. und die Maße der passenden Buchsen wären super.
Umwerferaufnahme ist  Sram S3 mit zu von unten?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (17. Mai 2016)

40x8 ist das Maß für die Dämpferaufnahme der Schwinge.
25,4x8 ist das Maß für die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen.


----------



## bubi_00 (17. Mai 2016)

bubi_00 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal was blödes Fragen...hab mein 2016er Rahmen ohne ISCG montiert mit GXP und X0 Kurbel. Kurbel ist fest, hat kein Spiel und funktioniert einfach...allerdings ist auf der Antriebsseite ein Spalt von 5mm und die Staubdichtung vom Lager bewegt sich nach aussen. Tretlager sind ja mit ISCG Aufnahme 73mm..ok jetzt könnte ich noch den Spacer einbauen als Ersatz für die ISCG Aufnahme, wird aber immernoch ein Spalt sein..kommt dann  Links auch noch ein Spacer rein? aber eigentlich sollte bei Truvativ GXP laut Anleitung kein Spacer notwendig sein...oder gibt es vielleicht alte Lager wo man Links auch aufspacern muss?
> Wie gesagt, Kurbel funktioniert...mir ist es (blöderweise) erst jetzt aufgefallen.



Ich zitier mich mal selbst: 
kurz zusammengefasst: wie baut ihr die Spacer bei GXP ohne ISCG Aufnahme ein? Sind ja hier einige mit der X0 Kurbel unterwegs


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2016)

73mm GXP wird ohne Spacer eingebaut, der Spalt war bei mir auch. (Habe dann auf XTR gewechselt)


----------



## US. (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn beim 2016er Rune aber die ISCG-Aufnahme weggelassen wird, ist das Gehäuse nur noch ca. 71,5mm breit und es kann ein 1,8mm Spacer verbaut werden.
Ich hab die zusätzlichen 1,5mm genutzt, um die Kettenlinie ein Stück nach links zu bekommen (allerdings mit Race Face Chinch)

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, aber ein Spalt bleibt bei GXP.


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2016)

Welchen Spalt meinst du genau?
Ich habe GPX ohne Spacer gefahren X01 original, nach wechsel auf das Absolut Black Kettenblatt war mir der Schräglauf auf dem 42 Ritzel zu groß habe jetzt links noch einen Spacer. Kettenlinie passt viel besser. 2015er Rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2016)

Der Spalt zwischem antriebsseitigem Lager und der Kurbel, war bei meiner XX1 Kurbel so. Ist schon 1000msl Thema im Netz gewesen.


----------



## grey (17. Mai 2016)

Ja, gehört ja auch so.
Kurbel stützt sich nur am nondriveside lager, das rechte schwimmt bei gxp.


----------



## bubi_00 (17. Mai 2016)

Ah ok! Danke an alle!
Leider findet man im Netz  auch 1000mal das Gegenteilige  Das ist das Problem am Internet, aber gut dann hab ich nicht viel falsch gemacht  
Dann gibts noch das Problem mit der wandernden Staubschutzkappe...gibts da ne Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2016)

OK, klar jetzt weiß ich was ihr/er meint.
Edit: zu spät.


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2016)

Sollte das sein oder?
Richtig angezogen?


----------



## bubi_00 (17. Mai 2016)

Falsche Seite...aber mit den richtigen Schlagwörtern findet man dann auch endlich was bei google...Jetzt ist mir auch das System klar...macht auch Sinn  
Warum die Staubschutzkappe allerdings wandert weiß ich immernoch nicht 





http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...xp-73mm-bottom-bracket-h-question-828915.html


----------



## grey (17. Mai 2016)

non-driveside sollte kein spalt sein, wenn da einer ist, stimmen wohl die spacer nicht oder du hast die kurbel nicht angezogen.

Wie das genau am Rune ist kann ich (noch) nicht sagen, am DS hab ich anfangs nachgemessen und da war die BB Angabe (83mm) definitiv inkl. dem ISCG Adapter, dh. wenn sichs nicht zufällig ausgeht muss man halt zusätzlich spacern wenn auf den ISCG Adapter verzichtet wird. Aber eigentlich ist das Thema obsolet wenn man einfach Kefü bzw. wenigstens einen Taco fährt, was dem Einsatzzweck ja durchaus angemessen wäre.

Staubschutzkappe wandern hatte ich noch nie..


----------



## bubi_00 (17. Mai 2016)

grey schrieb:


> non-driveside sollte kein spalt sein, wenn da einer ist, stimmen wohl die spacer nicht oder du hast die kurbel nicht angezogen.
> 
> Wie das genau am Rune ist kann ich (noch) nicht sagen, am DS hab ich anfangs nachgemessen und da war die BB Angabe (83mm) definitiv inkl. dem ISCG Adapter, dh. wenn sichs nicht zufällig ausgeht muss man halt zusätzlich spacern wenn auf den ISCG Adapter verzichtet wird. Aber eigentlich ist das Thema obsolet wenn man einfach Kefü bzw. wenigstens einen Taco fährt, was dem Einsatzzweck ja durchaus angemessen wäre.
> 
> Staubschutzkappe wandern hatte ich noch nie..



Sind hier auch 73mm inkl Adapter...aber ist ja dann beim GXP egal..stützt sich ja auf der NoneDrive Seite ab.


----------



## grey (17. Mai 2016)

naja, aber die Achse wird sich ja nicht unendlich durch die non-driveside kurbel schrauben lassen, kann gut sein, dass sie mal ansteht und dann hat man einen spalt.
Mag aber sein, dass ich gerade einen Denkfehler habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubi_00 (17. Mai 2016)

grey schrieb:


> naja, aber die Achse wird sich ja nicht unendlich durch die non-driveside kurbel schrauben lassen, kann gut sein, dass sie mal ansteht und dann hat man einen spalt.
> Mag aber sein, dass ich gerade einen Denkfehler habe.



Ne da darf kein Spalt sein..siehe das Bild oben...Kurbel klemmt mit dem Arm und der Abstufung innen von der Achse am linken Lager...das muss fest sein, sonst hättest ja gar keinen Fixpunkt.


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2016)

Kein Wunder das, dass schon X-mal im Netz zu finden ist. Wobei es doch eig ganz simpel ist.

Hier noch zwei Bilder zur Aufklärung:






Lagerschale non-drivesite diese Staubkappe (1) darf keinen Spalt haben, entweder ist dann die Kurbel nicht fest genug angezogen oder es fehlt ein Spacer. Staubkappe auf der drivesite ist meines Wissens nach fest:


----------



## bubi_00 (17. Mai 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Staubkappe auf der drivesite ist meines Wissens


Dann ist da was defekt  Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo ich suchen muss  Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## Jussi (17. Mai 2016)

Hier die drive site:


----------



## Mr.Radical (17. Mai 2016)

analoguepascal schrieb:


> So Leute,
> es wird bei mir nun tatsächlich ein Rune V2 =)
> Ich möchte gern einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair einbauen. Weiß jemand welcher Tune dazu passt? hatte glaube mal irgendwo M/L gelesen. und die Maße der passenden Buchsen wären super.
> Umwerferaufnahme ist  Sram S3 mit zu von unten?
> ...


M/L hat mein 16er RS Monarch im Rune als Werkstune. 
Ich würde ihn übrigens mit den passenden Buchsen abgeben.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (18. Mai 2016)

Hab' im 15er auch M/L drin.


----------



## Jussi (18. Mai 2016)

War hier schonmal einer im Bikepark Brandnertal oder Muttersberg in Bludenz?


----------



## analoguepascal (18. Mai 2016)

Jo danke. Hab jetzt schon einen in M/L gekauft mit Buchsen. 
Weiß jemand was für sattelklemmen Durchmesser ich brauche? 34,9?
Ach und danke für die Info mit dem tune. 
Fotos vom bike kommen dann auch wenns fertig ist. 
Ich hab so krass Bock auf die Kiste =D


----------



## pro-wheels (18. Mai 2016)

Falls noch jemand einen passenden Monarch sucht, wir haben aktuelle 2016er inkl Buchsen und passendem Tune auf Lager.
Da es öfter gefragt wird: In das Rune und Spitfire passen die Monarch Plus Dämpfer OHNE Debon Air wesentlich besser!


----------



## DAKAY (18. Mai 2016)

@analoguepascal 34,9 passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (19. Mai 2016)

Ich bin so frech und frag das gleiche hier wie im ds-thread, weil darkside und Rune hinten die gleiche dämpferaufnahme haben und sich wohl doch mehr fox-rune Fahrer tummeln werden.

"gespecct ist das DS (und rune) mit 40x8 bushing, die 5tlg. Fox gibt es aber "nur" in 39,88, ich vermute mal es passt aber wär dennoch interessant zu wissen was die fox im DS (rune) Fahrer hinten für bushings fahren."

Danke


----------



## Mocki91 (19. Mai 2016)

@Jussi
Ich wollte letztens in den Bike Park Brandnertal. Soll ganz geil sein, derzeit sind aber noch viele Strecken gesperrt


----------



## Jussi (19. Mai 2016)

@Mocki91 
Weißt du das aus sicherer Quelle? Denn auf der HP standen alle Strecken offen! Bis auf den GoPro Bagjump das wäre eh egal!
Ich bin nächste Woche jedenfalls da, lass den Downhiller zu Hause werde nur das Rune mitnehmen das wird schon reichen 
Muß eh noch bisschen langsam machen, war im Winter verletzt...


----------



## Mocki91 (20. Mai 2016)

@Jussi
Hast Recht. Sorry, da war ich wohl etwas vorschnell ^^
Ich hatte, als ich hin fahren wollte, auch auf der Homepage geschaut und da waren noch fast alle geschlossen. Hab vor meinem Post aber nicht noch mal gegen gecheckt. Mein Fehler.
Das Rune reicht auf jeden Fall für alles


----------



## Jussi (20. Mai 2016)

Das hört sich gut an, habe mir mal die Vid´s angeschaut an den großen Sachen kann man wohl auch vorbeirollen dann passt das ja!


----------



## Rumpelchen (21. Mai 2016)

Was fahrt ihr fuer eine Kettenlaenge bzw wieviele Glieder im 2016 Rune in L bei 1x11 mit 30 oder 32 T.


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Mai 2016)

Einfach die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und einfedern, Kette aufs größte Ritzel legen und entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## andrewam (21. Mai 2016)

@Rumpelchen Ich hab 112 glieder beim spitfire in L mit kettenstrebenlänge von 437 bei den 650b dropouts in low position bei x01 1x11 32t


----------



## Braitax (21. Mai 2016)

Was für ein Setup fährt ihr beim Monarch Plus?

Habe das Gefühl das bei schnellen Passagen mit Wurzeln oder vielen Bodenlöcher das Heck recht unruhig wirkt bzw recht hart. 

Ich selber wiege ~80kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (22. Mai 2016)

Falls jemand mal ein XL Rune über den Weg läuft, an mich denken


----------



## sirios (22. Mai 2016)

Hätte ich dir gleich sagen können dass es darauf hinausläuft


----------



## Seppl- (22. Mai 2016)

Hätte hätte mein lieber ;-)

Ich hab keinen Stress auch wenn ich alle Woche das Rad Wechseln würde ;-) haha 
(Sicher ist das nicht für jeden ne Option, mir macht es aber nix aus) zum Glück  


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## DAKAY (22. Mai 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hätte hätte mein lieber ;-)
> 
> Ich hab keinen Stress auch wenn ich alle Woche das Rad Wechseln würde ;-) haha
> (Sicher ist das nicht für jeden ne Option, mir macht es aber nix aus) zum Glück
> ...


Solange es am Ende immer wieder ein Banshee wird ist ja alles gut.


----------



## Seppl- (22. Mai 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Solange es am Ende immer wieder ein Banshee wird ist ja alles gut.


Es bleibt spannend


----------



## Jussi (22. Mai 2016)

Tieferlegungskit






Das orangene mit Offset Buchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (22. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand ne Liste welche Lager im 2015er Rune verbaut sind? Sorry falls ich's überlesen hab :-/
Suche jetzt schon ne gefühlte Ewigkeit.
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## FastFabi93 (22. Mai 2016)

Blätter´ mal ein paar Seiten zurück, die Frage kam hier erst.


----------



## MikeGa (22. Mai 2016)

Shame on me...
Danke, habs gefunden.


----------



## MikeGa (22. Mai 2016)

http://www.bansheebikes.com/wp-content/uploads/Rune.pdf

Noch peinlicher...
Inkl. Anleitung zum Lagertausch. 
Gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben ;-)


----------



## Boa-P (23. Mai 2016)

Nabend, 
hab mir für meine RS Pike 160 Solo Air und Rune für vorne eine 203 und hinten eine 180 Bremsscheibe bestellt. 
Welche PM Adapter könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Seppl- (24. Mai 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Nabend,
> hab mir für meine RS Pike 160 Solo Air und Rune für vorne eine 203 und hinten eine 180 Bremsscheibe bestellt.
> Welche PM Adapter könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Vielen Dank.


Am besten welche die passen! 

Natürlich ist auch zu beachten wie diese am Fahrrad wirken, was sie transportieren und nicht minder wichtig, werde ich an der Eisdiele damit ernst genommen! 

Puh so ein pm Adapter Kauf ist nicht ohne, hab von dem Wunsch bis zum Kauf mehrere Monate gebraucht! 

Viel Erfolg! 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## andrewam (24. Mai 2016)

Die gabel spielt weniger eine rolle dabei sondern eher die bremsen die du verwendest.. wenn du sram hast dann mit sram adaptern wenn shimano dann mit shimano adaptern usw..


----------



## Boa-P (24. Mai 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Am besten welche die passen!
> 
> Natürlich ist auch zu beachten wie diese am Fahrrad wirken, was sie transportieren und nicht minder wichtig, werde ich an der Eisdiele damit ernst genommen!
> 
> ...


 besten Dank  
war gestern Abend wohl ein wenig spät, heute morgen beim schauen hab ich alles gefunden und werde jetzt welche von Shimano nehmen, da Saint Bremsen.


----------



## grey (24. Mai 2016)

@Boa-P müsst zb. der sein: I-SMMAF203PPA https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p6638/
prinzipiell kann man aber auch Hersteller mischen, nur in manchen Fällen gibts uU Bauraumprobleme. (Magura Bremsen können wohl auf manchen Shimano adaptern zicken, glaub die stoßen bei einem steg an, oder so.)
oder: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Adapter-QM42-fuer-PM-auf-PM-VR-203-mm-p42968/


----------



## Boa-P (24. Mai 2016)

gelöscht wegen dummer Frage.

@grey besten Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (24. Mai 2016)

hab doch eh geschrieben welchen...

Pike hat:
Bremsenaufnahme: PM6 (direct mount 160 mm Ø)
( steht zumindest so bei BC https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Pike-RCT3-Solo-Air-27-5-Federgabel-Modell-2016-p43782/ ) 

und du willst eine 203er Scheibe montieren,  also brauchst du einen PM-PM Adapter von PM6 auf 203 (PM8).


----------



## Seppl- (26. Mai 2016)

Loooos jemand will doch bestimmt aufs 16er wecheln, her mit dem 15er in XL ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## iceis (27. Mai 2016)

@Seppl- 
Wennst mir ein 16er xl in schwarz gibst bekommst von mir ein 15er xl in schwarz


----------



## Seppl- (27. Mai 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> @Seppl-
> Wennst mir ein 16er xl in schwarz gibst bekommst von mir ein 15er xl in schwarz


So haben wir nicht gewettet ;-) 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Mai 2016)

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken einen RS Vivid Air in meine Rune zu pflanzen. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte, optimalerweise im Vergleich zum CCDB mit XV-Aircan und ca. 75 kg Fahrergewicht ? Welcher Tune funktioniert im Rune am besten ? Mir geistert da was von einer degressiven Kennlinie des Hinterbaus im Kopf herum ?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## iceis (29. Mai 2016)

@FastFabi93 
Degressiv ist das RuneV2 von ca. 130-160, davor Progressiv, gibt aber progressivere Rahmen, natürlich aber auch welche mit weniger progressiver (aber halt dennoch progressiver) Kennlinie.

Was is das Problem beim CCDB ?


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. Mai 2016)

Kleine Info:
An den Buchsen des CCDB Air sind ja X-Ringe je anliegend außen am Dämpferauge angebracht:
Hier passen Standardringe XRING BS014 NBR70 (12,42mm x 1,78mm), gibt es günstig mit wenig Versandkosten bei z.B. IR Dichtungstechnik.
(Meine musste ich gerade tauschen, waren rissig und geweitet, habe 20Stck inkl. Versand für 5,50Euro bekommen).


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Mai 2016)

@iceeis
Warum macht man denn die Kennlinie zum Ende hin degressiv, mit Durchschlagschutz ist da ja nicht mehr viel ?
Der CCDB gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, allerdings nervt es mich, dass man daran so gut wie nicht selber machen kann, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Da bin ich nicht so der Freund von.

Kann noch jemand was zum Tune sagen und nen Vergleich zum CCCB ziehen ?


----------



## sirios (30. Mai 2016)

Ich finde der Vivid Air macht NUR Sinn wenn du beim Double Barrel keine passenden Einstellungen für DICH findest. So war es nämlich bei mir! Immer zu hölzern und trotz fast offener Zugstufen mir immer noch zu langsam...

Ich fahr den Vivid Air als M/M. Da passt jetzt alles von Federwegsausnutzung über Verhalten auf schnellen Wurzelfeldern.

Ich empfehle dir aber bleib beim Double Barrel wenn es passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (30. Mai 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> @iceeis
> Warum macht man denn die Kennlinie zum Ende hin degressiv, mit Durchschlagschutz ist da ja nicht mehr viel ?
> Der CCDB gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, allerdings nervt es mich, dass man daran so gut wie nicht selber machen kann, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Da bin ich nicht so der Freund von.
> 
> Kann noch jemand was zum Tune sagen und nen Vergleich zum CCCB ziehen ?



Solltest du nicht mich fragen sondern den Erfinder.
Denke aber das es deswegen so vom Erfinder gemacht wurde weil es Volumenspacer für viele Dämpfer hat wodurch man dann eine größere Anzahl an Setups für die Kunden verwirklichen kann.
Ich mein man kann ja z.b. beim CCDB 3 große Volumenspacer verbauen um ausreichend Endprogression zu haben. Dazu sei gesagt das es einige gibt die extra die kleinere Luftkammer (plus mehr oder weniger Spacer) verbaut haben um die gewünschte Endpprogression zu erreichen.

@sirios
Hattest du 3 große Spacer bzw sogar zusätzlich die kleine Luftkammer verbaut gehabt bevor du entschieden hast den Dämpfer zu wechseln?


----------



## Floh (30. Mai 2016)

Grundsätzlich ist es ja nicht blöd, für einen unweigerlich progressiven Luftkammer-Dämpfer (egal wie groß das Volumen ist) eine degressive Hinterbau-Kennlinie zu wählen, damit man den Federweg vernünftig ausnutzen kann. Aus diesem Grund taugt ein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer für das Rune auch nicht (meine Meinung). Der ist nämlich linear, und dann hat man wirklich keinen Durchschlagschutz mehr.
Das heißt ja nicht dass es in Summe(progressiv plus degressiv) linear ausgeht, die Endprogression der Luftkammer wird nur durch die Degression des Hinterbaus abgemildert. Ich hatte ein paar Seiten zuvor einen Link zu Hinterbau- und Gesamtkennlinien gepostet. Da mal reinschauen.


----------



## iceis (30. Mai 2016)

@Floh 
Die breite Masse fährt halt nicht so das ein Stahlfederdämpfer bei allen durchschlagen würde, zudem haben z.b. die Vivid Coils 3 verschieden harte Durchschlagspuffer die so breit sind das sie ziemlich genau da ansetzen wo die Degression beginnt.


----------



## Floh (30. Mai 2016)

Geb ich Dir grundsätzlich Recht, aber nicht umsonst sind Hinterbau-Kennlinien für Stahlfeder normalerweise leicht progressiv. Man möchte ja in Summe progressiv sein (wie stark ist Geschmackssache), damit die Reaktion des Hinterbaus proportional zur nennen wir es mal "Aufprall-Energie" ist.
Der Endanschlag ist ja wirklich nur das, etwas was verhindert dass der Reifen am Sattelrohr streift. Die Kennlinie beeinflusst er zwar auch, aber er kann vom Verhalten her nicht das Gleiche tun wie eine prinzipbedingt am Ende quasi unendlichen Druck (und damit Steifigkeit) aufbauende Luftkammer.

Haben Luftdämpfer eigentlich einen eingebauten Endanschlag? Hab in der Luftkammer noch nie einen gesehen, aber könnte ja in der Hydraulik stecken.


----------



## iceis (30. Mai 2016)

Jo du hast schon völlig recht.
Ist am Ende der Saison halt sicher auch für den Erfinder Glückssache ob die Kennlinie + hineingedachten Dämpfer samt Setup für die Mehrheit passt oder nicht (also mal ohne an die zu denken die vielleicht doch mal Stahlfeder fahren wollen).

EDIT: Achso wegen Endanschlag bei Luftdämpfern, ich denk dabei z.b. an Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter die auch dazu gedacht sind, da lässt sich durch den Druck darin ziemlich gut einstellen wann der Durchschlag kommt.
Metall auf Metall ist denke ich bei keinem Dämpfer bei einem Durchschlag, ist aber nur ne Vermutung, hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## andrewam (30. Mai 2016)

Da ich halt mal einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer im Spitfire haben wollte hab ich bei Banshee angefragt.
 Sie meinten ein Stahlfeder Dämpfer harmoniert sehr gut mit dem KS-Link hinterbau. 
Als ich situationsbedingt fragte ob sie mir einen Float X2 oder doch den DHX2 für maximale Performance empfehlen würden, hiess es ich soll doch den DHX2 nehmen.
 Da selbst bei Banshee viele mit Stahlfeder Dämpfer fahren und alle zufrieden damit sind. 
Ich selber habe auch schon wirklich grosse Doubles >5m übersprungen und hatte noch nie einen schlimmeren Durchschlag als bei dem Monarch Plus oder dem Inline die ich auch schon getstet habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (30. Mai 2016)

Über was ihr euch Gedanken macht 

Ich hab den Coil einfach eingebaut ohne mit da groß Gedanken zu machen. Wollt ihn einfach mal testen und bin absolut zufrieden. Ich hab mein Fahrwerk allerdings auch noch nie so eingestellt, dass ich den Federweg unbedingt ganz ausnutze, sondern eher so, dass es sich gut anfühlt... egal ob da jetzt noch 2 cm an der Gabel übrig sind . Aber das ist eben auch immer Geschmacksache


----------



## iceis (30. Mai 2016)

Es ging ja eher darum das augenscheinlich einige Leute den Federweg zu sehr ausnutzen mit dem ccdb.
Da kann man schonmal über die Kennlinie und andere Dämpfer labern und sich "Gedanken machen".
Gerade das ist doch das praktische an einem Forum, da kommt man dann unter Umständen vielleicht sogar auf eine Lösung an die man selbst niemals gedacht hätte.


----------



## hochmut25 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

würde gerne mal meinen S Rahmen gegen einen M-Rahmen tauschen,
da ich das Gefühl habe das mir der S zu klein ist.
Rahmen ist von 2014 in Stealth-Black.
Bei Interresse einfach anschreiben.


----------



## Jussi (31. Mai 2016)

Update 2.0

Absolute Black Kettenblatt
Minion DHR 2 
Offsetbuchsen
Gabel von 170mm auf 160mm
Race Face Atlas Stealth 1.25 Riser
Alle Lager, Milch, Kette, Bremsklötze usw neu...







Testfahrt ok


----------



## Caese (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hab da mal ein Problem...
ich habe jetzt nach 1,5 Jahren mal die Lager im Spitfire gewechsel. Von der vielen Frickelei mal abgesehen würde ich sagen, dass die Operation erfolgreich verlaufen ist. Zumindest bei den oberen Lagern, die Unteren bereiten mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Im Video seht ihr, dass der Link sich locker auf der Achse bewegen kann, perfekt. Der untere Link ist mit 8 nm angezogen und ... klemmt! man sieht, dass sich die Achse mitdreht. Ich habe einen schiefen Lagersitz im Rahmen vermutet - aber ausgeschlossen. Baue ich Achse, (alte) Lager und Link (außerhalb des Rahmens) zusammen, habe ich das gleiche (klemm-) Problem. Bis ~4 NM Anzug läuft der Link locker über die Achse, bei >4 NM klemmen die Schauben die Lager zwischen Achse und Link ein. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Problem jetzt neu ist. Auf den Kontaktflächen Link/Lager kann man zumindest einseitig schon etwas Materialabrieb und leichte Riefen sehen. Richtig ist das so sicher nicht ...? Hatte noch jemand das Problem und am besten eine Lösung?


----------



## srsly (4. Juni 2016)

Das stimmt schon so.
Beim oberen Link sitzt der Aussenring des Lagers im Link und die Achse klemmt den inneren Ring gegen den Rahmen -> Achse dreht nicht mit.
Beim unteren Link ist es genau andersherum. Der Aussenring sitz fest im Rahmen, die Achse klemmt den inneren Ring gegen den Link -> Achse dreht mit.
(Oder anders gesagt: Beim oberen Link dreht die Achse mit dem Rahmen, beim unteren mit dem Link  )

Wenn es zum Abrieb zwischen Lager und Link kam, dann war vermutlich das Lager fest und/oder die Achse nicht fest genug angezogen.


----------



## Jussi (4. Juni 2016)

Es ist so wie srsly, es beschrieben hat. 
Denk mal kurz drüber nach was wo fest verbaut ist. 
Nachdem du alles mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen hast, nimm dir einen Kunststoffhammer (!) und hau mal leicht von außen gegen beide Seiten der Achsen! 
Es kommt häufig vor das die Lager nicht weit genug drin sitzen und du sie durch das anziehen verkantest! Durch den leichten Hammerschlag setzt sich alles noch ein wenig!


----------



## Caese (4. Juni 2016)

Hmmm alles klar. Das war für mich irgendwie nicht schlüssig - besonders weil der obere im Vergleich so leichtgängig ist... Gut, dann wieder rein mit den Dingern. Shred on und so


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2016)

So, Spitty jetzt mit Ghettozweifach Alpenfertig gmacht:


----------



## DAKAY (9. Juni 2016)

Gratuliere, du hast das leichteste Spitfire, 


im "Rune-Thread"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (9. Juni 2016)

@jammerlappen hast du noch eine Partlist zu deinem aufbau?


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> @jammerlappen hast du noch eine Partlist zu deinem aufbau?


Schwierig, ich versuchs mal:
Spitfire-Rahmen gelb in "S":					 2.962gr
Ausfallenden mit Schrauben und Achse:	   330gr
Dämpfer:												   354gr (Monarch Plus)
Steuersatz & Innenlager: reset					 (nicht gewogen)
Griffe: Lizard Skins DSP:							   23gr
Vector Carbon 740mm 12°:						 215gr
Bremse SLX mit China-Sinterbelägen (5Paar für 10$, bremsen richtig krass)
SM-RT 66 Scheiben 180mm/160mm			 (nicht gewogen)
Pike 160mm											   (nicht gewogen / 1.900gr)
Reverb 125mm/30,9mm							 (nicht gewogen)
26" LRS mit 240s und Amride 25				 (nicht gewogen)
Magic Mary 2.35:									   824gr
Nobby Nic 2.35:										 682gr
Kurbel 970 mit Hope 34Z NW+24Z:			 550gr
Delta Mag Evo Ti Pedals:							 266gr
XT 986 Shadow+:									  256gr
XTR Shifter												(nicht gewogen)
Sattel Specialized Toupé 130mm
HG 94 Kette
ALLES:												  12.760gr

Um meinem Nick nochmal alle Ehren zu machen: Am schwersten wiegt momentan die kaputte Schulter. Trotzdem gehts morgen nach Meran und dann gibts auch Fotos im natürlichen Lebensraum...


----------



## faz99 (9. Juni 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bremse SLX mit China-Sinterbelägen (5Paar für 10$, bremsen richtig krass)



ohohoh das ruft den sparfuchs in mir auf den plan! gibts da nen link zu?


----------



## andrewam (9. Juni 2016)

Oke, ich schaffs trotz vielen leichten highend carbon komponenten leider nicht unter die 13kg.. ich mach wohl irgendwas falsch haha


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2016)

pedale, griffe und kassette machen schnell ein halbes kilo aus, der rest ist dann sprichwörtlich kleinvieh. hätte es aber auch schwerer erwartet.


----------



## andrewam (9. Juni 2016)

Hab die xg 1195. Wenigstens die ist auch schön leicht haha  aber meine pedale haben 420g. Die mallet E


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2016)

am ende fährst du noch dieses verrückte 650b?


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> ohohoh das ruft den sparfuchs in mir auf den plan! gibts da nen link zu?


http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...60259988105.html?spm=a2700.7724838.0.0.kq3PS1
solche waren es, aber wo ich die her hatte????


----------



## analoguepascal (10. Juni 2016)

Es ist fertig.
Danke für die Hilfe bei den Maßen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (10. Juni 2016)

Umbau auf 1 x 11 abgeschlossen. 
So bleibt es jetzt erstmal!!
Leitungen werden noch angepasst dann ist alles TOP.

Wie gefällt euch das Bike so im jetzigen Zustand???


LG
Rumpelchen


----------



## Braitax (11. Juni 2016)

Schöner Aufbau 
Finde nur die Kettenführung wirkt ein bisschen massiv . 
Pedale schon getestet ?

Hast du die Kettenstrebe hinten komplett abgeklebt?


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Juni 2016)

Danke Braitax,

In der tat, die Kettenfuehrung ist recht lang.
Glaube aber das dass ganz gut ist, dadurch wird die Kette auf einem laengeren bereich stabilisiert.
Pedale werden Morgen ausgiebig in Saalbach Hinterglemm getestet, aussehen ist auf alle Fälle super. 

Kettenstreben und Sitztreben sind abgeklebt. Auf der Kettenseite ist die Kettenstrebe komplett abgeklebt mit einer recht dicken Lachschutzfolie, hält richtig gut. Und ich fahre eher Downhill als Enduro mit dem Rune


----------



## Mr.Radical (11. Juni 2016)

Schaut gut aus! 
Welche Pedale fährst du?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Juni 2016)

HT me03 
Ultra light Pedale 218 gramm das Paar.


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Juni 2016)

Sehr schickes Rad .
Mein Hinterbau am Rune ist letzte Woche gerissen. Überlege mir in der Wartezeit auf den neuen Hinterbau einen Schutz für die kleine Strebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Juni 2016)

Wie ist es dazu gekommen. Hat sich da etwas verkeilt?????


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Juni 2016)

Ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Habe Reifen gewechselt und den Schlamm von den letzten Fahrten grob entfernt. Dann habe ich den Riss/Bruch gesehen. Denke mal dass ein großer Stein ungünstig gegengeflogen ist. 
Neuer Hinterbau sollte nächste Woche dasein.


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Juni 2016)

krass!

Ich habe mir aus einer kunstoff bastelplatte
einen unterfahrschutz gebaut.
Das kann man mit einem Fön warm machen und allen kanten anpassen. 

Das könntest du da unten auch benutzen um dir etwas passendes zu bauen


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Juni 2016)

Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir auch überlegt. Kannst du mal ein Bild hochladen oder mir als private Nachricht schicken. Wie hast du den Schutz befestigt? Klett?


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Juni 2016)

Auf dem Foto sieht man es,  unten am Tretlager.
(Morgen kann ich mal eins von unten machen)

Befestigen konnte ich es an der Stelle mit den beiden Schrauben die am Unterrohr sind.
Ganz unten hab ich doppelseitiges Powerklebeband genommen.

Am Hinterbau kann man das am besten mit Kabelbindern befestigen, denke ich.

Ps: Hab die Bastelplatte mit einem Fön nicht gebogen bekommen, bei mir hats der Bunsenbrenner erledigt.


----------



## Boa-P (11. Juni 2016)

Nabend, wo bekommt man so eine Bastelplatte her und kann man die einfach “beschneiden“ zum Bearbeiten?
Wie lang ist der Unterfahrschutz nach unten gezogen?

Die Folie ist normale 3M Folie von der Rolle?


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Juni 2016)

Hab die Bastelplatte aus einem TOOM Baumarkt gekauft.
Gibt es in allen moeglichen Farben!
Schneiden geht gut mit nem Teppichmesser, Kanten sind nacher gut schleifbar!

Folie hab ich von Amazon.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0017SBH10/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Lässt sich super Verarbeiten!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (12. Juni 2016)

Das sieht genauso aus wie ich es mit vorgestellt hatte, danke für den Tipp mit der Platte.


----------



## Boa-P (12. Juni 2016)

Moin,
@Rumpelchen besten Dank!


----------



## Rumpelchen (13. Juni 2016)

So schauts von unten aus! 

Lg
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Design-Rider (13. Juni 2016)

Kleiner Tipp: klappt auch bestens mit dem Mastic Tape. Beim Tl Bereich hab ich es doppelt genommen. Am Unterrohr Einlagig und etwas schmäler gehalten. Zweilagig hat man schon eine enorme Stärke. Damit hat man auf jeden Fall einen Enormen Puffer gegen Einschläge. Dank des Selbstverschweißenden Material lassen sich die Kanten super aneinander schweißen.


----------



## DerDerWo (16. Juni 2016)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen passenden Monarch sucht, wir haben aktuelle 2016er inkl Buchsen und passendem Tune auf Lager.
> Da es öfter gefragt wird: In das Rune und Spitfire passen die Monarch Plus Dämpfer OHNE Debon Air wesentlich besser!



Für einen Laien: warum passen die Monarch Plus OHEN Debon Air besser?


----------



## Mr.Radical (16. Juni 2016)

Sind progressiver. 
Ich hätte auch einen 16er Monarch aus dem Rune abzugeben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rzOne20 (20. Juni 2016)

Hej, sagt mal stimmt die Leitungsverlegung so:


 

 
Vor allem Hinten hab ich gesehen das viele die Leitung außen rum legen? Was sagen die Experten?


----------



## grey (20. Juni 2016)

edit: ups

Bremse innen, schaltzug aussen. 
Schaltzug wird sonst von der Kette gekillt glaub ich..


----------



## svenson69 (20. Juni 2016)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Hej, sagt mal stimmt die Leitungsverlegung so:
> Anhang anzeigen 504843
> Vor allem Hinten hab ich gesehen das viele die Leitung außen rum legen? Was sagen die Experten?


Bei dem würd ich noch etwas auf den Strebe kleben,die hoch läuft.Sonst reibt die Leitung am Hinterbau.
So wie hier


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. Juni 2016)

Hier fährt doch bestimmt jemand die 77designz freesolo mit S3-Aufnahme am Rune ?

Ich hatte mir die KeFü letztens bestellt und wollte sie vor dem ersten Bikepark-Besuch noch montieren, musste aber feststellen, dass meine Kettenlinie überhaupt nicht dazu passt. 
Kurbel ist eine (ehemalige) 3-fach XT, Kettenblatt ist von Hope (Klick). Zwecks besserer Kettenlinie habe ich das Kettenblatt so montiert, dass es weiter innen sitzt ("Gewindeverlängerung" nach außen zeigend, kann man hier ganz gut sehen), außerdem sind noch 2 (?) mm Spacer zwischen Kurbel und KB. Dazu habe ich noch einen Spacer am Tretlager auf die Nichtantriebsseite geschoben. Die Kette läuft so auf der Mitte der Kassette gerade, die KeFü passt aber wie gesagt überhaupt nicht. Die Kette würde so genau mittig unter dem Linken "Flügel" der KeFü sitzen.

Kann man da noch was machen außer Kettenlinie nach außen setzen (wolte ich vermeiden), KeFü abfräsen oder neue Kurbel kaufen ?


----------



## mantra (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich dein Problem recht verstehe, hilft eine neue Kurbel nicht. Um die selbe Kettenlinie zu erhalten, müsste das Kettenblatt ja auch auf der neuen Kurbel wieder an der selben Stelle stehen...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2016)

Sind das 135er Ausfallenden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (23. Juni 2016)

Hi
Ganz ähnliche Frage: Wir viele Spacer fahren die 2016er Spitty fahrer jeweils auf welcher Tretlager Seite für eine gute Kettenlinie? Der ISCG Adapter bringt die rechte Lagerschale ja schon recht weit nach draußen.
Shimano 1X11 Antrieb, 650b 142er Ausfallende.
Danke


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juni 2016)

einen auf der linken Seite mit Adapter


----------



## FastFabi93 (23. Juni 2016)

@san_andreas
Wenn das auf mein Problem bezogen ist: Ich fahre die 142er

@mantra
Das Problem ist halt, dass entweder die KeFü zu weit außen sitzt (bei meiner Kettenlinie) bzw. meine Kettenlinie für dir KeFü zu weit innen liegt.

Fährt denn hier niemand die S3-Version der freesolo und kann mal ein Bild von seiner Kettenlinie machen ?


----------



## 2o83 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich hab die mal gefahren, XT-3fach Kurbel mit oneup-30t Kettenblatt, hatte bis auf dem größten Ritzel keine Probleme mit schleifen etc. Allerdings ist mir meine Kettenlinie auch recht egal, hauptsache da schleift nichts. Hab jetzt eine oneup S3 Führung drauf, da wars dranschrauben und fertig.


----------



## mantra (25. Juni 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> @san_andreas
> Wenn das auf mein Problem bezogen ist: Ich fahre die 142er
> 
> @mantra
> ...



142mm und 135mm sollte eh die gleiche Kettenlinie haben. Ist ja der selbe Nabenkörper....

Das Problem hab ich verstanden. Wollte nur sagen dass eine andere Kurbel das nicht lösen kann wenn du das Kettenblatt nachher wieder an der jetzigen Stelle haben willst.

Ich hatte ne Freesolo S3 und mochte die nicht. Die fährt jetzt der User SteppenwolfRM an nem 16er Rune. Evtl. macht er dir ja ein paar Fotos?!


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Juni 2016)

Morgen zusammen,



faz99 schrieb:


> ohohoh das ruft den sparfuchs in mir auf den plan! gibts da nen link zu?


 
Ich hab mir jetzt nach meinen guten Erfahrungen nochmal China-Sinterbeläge für Shimano bestellt und zwar die hier: http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PAIR...2049020931.html?spm=2114.47010208.4.37.KJLKau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mir für  mein v2 eine race face turbine cinch 30mm gekauft. Nun machen mich die spacer irre. Laut Lager Anleitung soll man einen spacer bei 73mm verbauen. 3 2.5 mm sind dabei. Bei der Kurbel Anleitung sind 3 spacer abgebildet. Habe nun beides versucht. Keins scheint richtig zu passen. 
Hier fahren doch auch einige diese Kurbel. Welche spacer fahrt ihr?

Danke Dennis


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich habe mir für  mein v2 eine race face turbine cinch 30mm gekauft. Nun machen mich die spacer irre. Laut Lager Anleitung soll man einen spacer bei 73mm verbauen. 3 2.5 mm sind dabei. Bei der Kurbel Anleitung sind 3 spacer abgebildet. Habe nun beides versucht. Keins scheint richtig zu passen.
> Hier fahren doch auch einige diese Kurbel. Welche spacer fahrt ihr?
> 
> Danke Dennis



Hi,

wie in der Anleitung beschrieben kommt bei einem 73er Gehäuse einer auf die Antriebseite.
Ich würde allerdings schauen, daß du die Kettenlinie soweit es geht nach links bekommst.
Üblicherweise hat Race Face 51mm und das ist suboptimal.
Ggf auch den Spacer links verbauen und/oder anderes Kettenblatt verwenden.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. Juni 2016)

Ja. Die Kettenlinie ist auch Mist. Hab den Kauf schon bitter bereut. Aber nun Augen zu  und  durch.
Das mit einem Spacer stimmt halt einfach nicht. 73 und 2 cm für  die  Schalen plus 2,5 mm sind nur 95,5 mm. Nach Anleitung  der Kurbel sollen es 98 mm sein. Rechnerisch brauche  ich  also den 2,5 mm plus evtl zwei 1 mm. Würde mich halt mal interessieren was ihr verbaut habt.
Mit einem spacer ist zu viel Luft.
Zum Kotzen,  dass bei so teuren Teilen keine spacer und nicht mal eine ordentliche  Erklärung  für  das seltene 73mm Maß dabei sind.


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ja. Die Kettenlinie ist auch Mist. Hab den Kauf schon bitter bereut. Aber nun Augen zu  und  durch.
> Das mit einem Spacer stimmt halt einfach nicht. 73 und 2 cm für  die  Schalen plus 2,5 mm sind nur 95,5 mm. Nach Anleitung  der Kurbel sollen es 98 mm sein. Rechnerisch brauche  ich  also den 2,5 mm plus evtl zwei 1 mm. Würde mich halt mal interessieren was ihr verbaut habt.
> Mit einem spacer ist zu viel Luft.
> Zum Kotzen,  dass bei so teuren Teilen keine spacer und nicht mal eine ordentliche  Erklärung  für  das seltene 73mm Maß dabei sind.



Hast du den ISCG-Adapter montiert? Der trägt nämlich rund 1mm auf.
Letztlich ist das doch auch wurscht.
Du hast einen relativ großen Einstellbereich an der linken Kurbel durch die Plastikeinstellscheibe.
Antriebsseitig machst du so wenig Spacer wie möglich drauf. So daß das Kettenblatt soweit nach links kommt wie es eben die Reifenfreiheit oder Kurbelfreiheit zur Kettenstrebe hergibt.
Links füllt man dann mit Spacern auf um ungefähr auf die geforderten 95mm zu kommen. Wobei da schon +/-1mm Toleranz möglich ist.
Spacer gibt's von Shimano auch in 0.8mm und 1,6mm


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. Juni 2016)

Gefordert sind in der Anleitung  der Kurbel 98.1 mm.
Es wird auf Fummeln mit Shimano Teilen hinauslaufen. Und das ist sehr schade bei einem hochpreisigen Produkt.
Die Kurbel ist ohne spider. Nennt das directmount? Also das Blatt auf der Welle. War alles bereits zusammengebaut. Teile sind keine über.
Danke


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2016)

Habe nochmal bei mir nachgeschaut konnte allerdings nicht genau messen, da Bike unter dicker Schlammpackung.

Ich hab ein 16er Rune.
Das hat ein Gehäuse von knapp 72mm Breite plus iscg-Adpter der gut 1mm aufträgt.
Den Adapter hab ich weggelassen und einen 1,8er spacer montiert.
Auf der Nichtantriebseite einen 0,7er spacer.
So komme ich auf 10+10+1,8+0,7+72=94,5mm Breite. Wobei ich nicht genau weiss ob ie Lagerschalen nicht doch breiter als 10mm sind.

Die Kettenlinie, die bei RF wirklich Murks ist, reduziere ich damit um 1,7mm. Zusätzlich habe ich statt eines RF Kettenblatts ein Wolftooth montiert das 2mm weiter innen liegt. Damit komme ich in Summe auf eine Kettenlinie von 47,3mm was akzeptabel ist.

Kurbel ist eine Next SL die j ident. Masse haben sollte


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. Juni 2016)

Danke für deine Mühe.
Ich habe nach deinen Ausführungen rechts den einen 2.5 mm spacer entfernt und links den gelassen, d.h. nun sind auf beiden Seiten je ein 2.5mm spacer. Widerspricht jeder Beschreibung. Das ganze Tretlager hat so ziemlich genau die geforderten 98 mm. Die Kurbel läuft so natürlich außer Mitte, konnte aber sauber montiert werden. 
Wie misst du die Kettenlinie?


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2016)

Blattinnenseite zu Lagergehäuseaussenkante plus halbe Kettenblattstärke Plus 73/2 
Meine Messungen decken sich sich auf 0,5mm mit den Herstellerangaben sowohl bei Sram als auch RF oder Shimano. ( bei Sollmontage)


----------



## MikeGa (1. Juli 2016)

Hi,
Fahre das Rune mit nem CCDB Air CS und ner 2016er Lyrik. Sollte eigentlich ein recht potentes Fahrwerk sein, dennoch fühlt sich vor allem der Hinterbau recht hölzern an. Hab noch ein Tyee das sich erst mal straffer anfühlt, im Trail aber alles traumhaft fluffig schluckt und bergauf deutlich weniger wippt.
Hat noch jemand nen Tipp zum Setup von CCDB. Spaceranzahl ist unverändert zur Lieferung (Rahmen mit Dämpfer)
Grüße, Mike


----------



## FastFabi93 (1. Juli 2016)

Wie hast du denn den Dämpfer eingestellt, nach den Vorgaben von CC oder frei nach Schnauze ? Bei letzterem kann man viel falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (1. Juli 2016)

Start war das Setup von der CC Homepage. Dann hab ich vor allem die high Speed Druckstufe zurückgenommen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juli 2016)

Mit "zurückgenommen" meinst du rausgedreht, also weniger Dämpfung ?

Luftdruck stimmt für dein Gewicht ?


----------



## MikeGa (2. Juli 2016)

Ja, weniger Dämpfung.
Luftdruck und SAG sollte passen. Je nach Mittagessen 28 - 30% 
Hast Du ein Setup mit dem Fu zufrieden bist?


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juli 2016)

Habe ich, ja. Allerdings nichts notiert oder dergleichen. Bin auch vom empfohlenen Setup abgewichen, habe LSR und LSC recht weit zugedreht, HSC etwas geöffnet und HSR eim bischen zugedreht. Aber genaue Werte hab ich da nicht im Kopf. 
Was wiegst du denn ?


----------



## MikeGa (2. Juli 2016)

Fahrfertig 85kg


----------



## MikeGa (2. Juli 2016)

Falls Du mal Muse hast und deine Einstellung prüfen, bzw. aufschreiben könntest wäre das echt top.


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juli 2016)

Kann eine Weile dauern, da ich dafür den Dämpfer ausbauen muss (im Rahmen ist das Umdrehungen zählen echt fummelig). Ist halt auch die Frage, ob dir das was bringt, weil ich fahrfertig knapp 10 kg weniger wiege und wahrscheinlich einen anderen Fahrstil habe. 

Du meintest ja dein Hinterbau fühlt sich hölzern an, kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben ? Am besten mit konkreten Situationen beim Fahren. Dann kann man dir bestimmt besser helfen


----------



## MikeGa (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn es schnell und ruppig wird fühlt es sich fast ein wenig an als würde der Dämpfer verhärten.


----------



## freetourer (2. Juli 2016)

Fahre zwar kein Rune - aber ein Prime und ein Phantom.

Speziell im Prime habe ich einige Dämpfer probiert. - Damit der Hinterbau nich verhärtet bin ich jeden Dämpfer immer mit einer sehr schnellen Zugstufe gefahren.

Aktuell fahre ich im Prime einen CanCreek Double Barrel Air - auch diesen Dämpfer fahre ich mit einer schnelleren Zugstufe und auch mit einem Turn weniger HSC und etwas mehr SAG als angegeben.

Das alles bei 74kg netto und ich lasse bergab speziell über Wurzelteppiche und Steinfelder gerne mal das Gas stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (2. Juli 2016)

Würdest Du eher High oder Low Speed schneller machen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juli 2016)

Ich würde mit HSR anfangen, wenn das nicht hilft (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) die LSR dazu nehmen. Darfst nur nicht zu schnell werden, sonst kann es sein, dass der Hinterbau dich bei Sprüngen über den Lenker schicken will.


----------



## Boa-P (2. Juli 2016)

Nabend, 
hab nen riesen Problem beim Zusammenbau. Die linke Tretlagerschale geht nur schräg bzw. nicht gerade rein :'(
Hab gerade Angst das der Rahmen zurück muss. Hat einer nen Tipp was man machen kann?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2016)

Rahmen zurück !


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juli 2016)

Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Tretlagergewinde plus Lagerschale machen ?


----------



## Braitax (3. Juli 2016)

Hatte ich auch mal. Nach ein paar Versuchen und viel fummelei ging es dann doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (3. Juli 2016)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Würdest Du eher High oder Low Speed schneller machen?



Wie @FastFabi93 auch schon schreibt - da Dein Problem ja eher bei Wurzelteppichen und Steinfeldern besteht würde sich dort normalerweise HSR eher bemerkbar machen.

Auch wenn es vielleicht eher langweilig ist - am besten erst mal eine bestimmte Sektion raussuchen, die man einfach immer wieder fährt und da einfach rumprobieren. Tempo eher noch im Wohlfühlbereich - am Limit fällt es ja eher schwer sich auf den Dämpfer zu konzentrieren.


----------



## MikeGa (3. Juli 2016)

Danke für eure Tips, werd ich so auf jeden Fall versuchen. Hab bisher eher versucht das ganze über die Druckstufe zu regeln.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2016)

Boa-P schrieb:


> Nabend,
> hab nen riesen Problem beim Zusammenbau. Die linke Tretlagerschale geht nur schräg bzw. nicht gerade rein :'(
> Hab gerade Angst das der Rahmen zurück muss. Hat einer nen Tipp was man machen kann?



Alles ganz sauber machen !

Die Schale auch und mal ganz vorsichtig "trocken" versuchen.

Schale ist ok ?


----------



## Boa-P (3. Juli 2016)

Schale sieht gut aus, nur der Anfang vom Tretlagerbereich sieht gar nicht gut aus.  Dadurch läuft der direkt schräg ein :/ sowas wird man aber, jetzt wo ich es mir am morgen nochmal genauer angesehen habe, doch auch schneiden können!?
Hab ich aber auch erst beim Zusammenbau gesehen und weg dem Ding will ich einfach vermeiden es zurückzuschicken.

   

Andere Frage: 
Hab dieses Tretlager und diese Kurbel mit dem Kettenblatt verbaut. Auf der rechten Seite habe ich noch die ISCG5 Aufnahme montiert. Reicht dann auf der linken Seite einer der mitgelieferten 2,5mm Spacer?


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Juli 2016)

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber die Gewindeanfänge vom Rahmen und vom Lager sehen so aus als hättest du dort schief angesetzt und mit Kraft einfach weitergedreht :/

Ich habe das gleiche Lager verbaut und die Tage erst zwecks Reinigung ausgebaut und dieser silberne Bereich am Gewindeanfang ist da definitiv nicht vorhanden.
Ich würde es mit Nachschneiden und neuem Lager vorsichtig nochmal versuchen.
Wie siehts denn auf der rechten Seite aus ?

Die Zuordnung der Lagerschalenlinks <---> rechts stimmt aber schon ?


----------



## Boa-P (3. Juli 2016)

jap die stimmt, steht ja zum Glück drauf.
Ich sag mal so, es ging ganz normal bis es auf einmal stand. Ich vermute das es da schon zu spät war, ich hab dann gleich wieder zurück gedreht :/ und nicht versucht darüber hinweg zukommen.

Werds mal zum Radladen des Vertrauens bringen. Denn einen Gewindeschneider habe ich nicht zur Hand.

Wie haltet Ihr das mit der Kettenlänge, ich hab jetzt die Dropout so eingebaut das die Kettenstrebe nur 420mm ist. Wenn ich die jetzt auf die tiefste bzw. längere Einstellung wechsel, müsste ich ja auch die Kettenlänge anpassen, oder geht man einfach den Mittelweg?


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Juli 2016)

Also Kettenlänge habe ich vom Wechsel von High zu Neutral und umgekehrt nicht angepasst. Hab da nichts negatives bemerkt.

edit:

@Boa-P 
Womit hast du denn dein Tretlager/ Unterrohr abgeklebt ? Sieht nach SlapperTape oder was ähnlichem aus.


----------



## MikeGa (5. Juli 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wie @FastFabi93 auch schon schreibt - da Dein Problem ja eher bei Wurzelteppichen und Steinfeldern besteht würde sich dort normalerweise HSR eher bemerkbar machen.
> 
> Auch wenn es vielleicht eher langweilig ist - am besten erst mal eine bestimmte Sektion raussuchen, die man einfach immer wieder fährt und da einfach rumprobieren. Tempo eher noch im Wohlfühlbereich - am Limit fällt es ja eher schwer sich auf den Dämpfer zu konzentrieren.



Nabend, 
Hab die HSR mal ne knappe halbe Umdrehung geöffnet. War der richtige Schritt. Würde gern noch weiter aufdrehen, warte damit aber mal bis zum nächsten Parkbesuch. Will nicht gleich mit nem Nosedive starten 

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## Boa-P (5. Juli 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> @Boa-P
> Womit hast du denn dein Tretlager/ Unterrohr abgeklebt ? Sieht nach SlapperTape oder was ähnlichem aus.


Moin, 
ist glaube ich das Slapper Tape, aber in der günstigen Variante ohne den Namen "Slapper" drauf 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001AO9IRG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Juli 2016)

Geht auch ohne "Slapper" drauf, stimmt 

Das Band ist mir schon bekannt, trotzdem danke für den Link.
Der alte Schlauch am Unterrohr machts nicht mehr lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (5. Juli 2016)

Lässt sich auf jeden Fall hervorragend verarbeiten. Selbst an Rundung etc. Kann es daher nur empfehlen.  durch die doppelte Breite hat bspw. auch ein Streifen am Tretlager gereicht. bei den Ketten- und Sitzstreben dann einfach halbiert und gut ist. 

Edit:
So das Dilemma mit dem Tretlager ist gut ausgegangen. Der Laden meines Vertrauens hat es wunderbar gemacht, ein wenig nachgeschnitten und direkt das Lager verbaut. Jetzt geht es morgen Abend an den Feinschliff.

Bilder folgen dann


----------



## A7XFreak (8. Juli 2016)

Habe ein Problem: Die obere Schraube/Bolzen mit der der Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen verbunden ist will nicht mehr raus...
Gummihammer schläge haben genauso wenig gebracht wie mit nem Schraubenzieher zu hebeln.  Hatte den Bolzen extra gefettet alle anderen gehen ohne Probleme raus.
Ist das Lager im Arsch und hat sich da reingefressen? erkennen kann man da leider nichts.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Es kann auch sein das der Bolzen etwas verbogen ist.


----------



## A7XFreak (9. Juli 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem: Die obere Schraube/Bolzen mit der der Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen verbunden ist will nicht mehr raus...
> Gummihammer schläge haben genauso wenig gebracht wie mit nem Schraubenzieher zu hebeln.  Hatte den Bolzen extra gefettet alle anderen gehen ohne Probleme raus.
> Ist das Lager im Arsch und hat sich da reingefressen? erkennen kann man da leider nichts.


Ich habs mir nochmal genau angesehen. Muss so sein das der Bolzen in dem Lager auf der Antriebsseite drin klemmt. Wie bekomm ich das jetzt raus ohne den rahmen zu beschädigen? Der Link gibt dummerweise auch nach nach


----------



## Maerhogu (13. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute,
hat jemand in Freiburg oder der näheren Umgebung ein 2016er Rune in M older L auf dem ich mal probesitzen dürfte. 
Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mein Stereo mit einem Rune V2 zu ersetzen und würde vorher gerne mal schauen ob es überhaupt das richtige Bike für mich ist.

Grüße Max


----------



## Pakalolo (13. Juli 2016)

Da solche Anfragen immer wieder kommen, versuche ich mal einen Überblick zu schaffen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-standorte.810844/

Wär ja sicher auch interessant wo der nächste Rune-Nachbar zu finden ist


----------



## nullstein (16. Juli 2016)

Mein Rune steht leider zum Verkauf 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/807205-banshee-rune-v2-2014-gr-l-fluogreen


----------



## Britney83 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
bin gerade dabei ein Banshee für einen Bekannten aufzubauen. 
Frage: wie rum kommen die Buchsen?


----------



## Symion (19. Juli 2016)

Bild 1, wobei es fast egal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2016)

Quatsch, Bild 2 ! Die Gummiringe gehören Richtung Dämpfer:


----------



## Braitax (19. Juli 2016)

Symion schrieb:


> Bild 1, wobei es fast egal ist.





san_andreas schrieb:


> Quatsch, Bild 2 ! Die Gummiringe gehören Richtung Dämpfer:




War schon kurzfristig verwirrt, war mir auch sicher wie auf Bild zwei.


----------



## Britney83 (19. Juli 2016)

Danke, dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht...super!


----------



## Symion (19. Juli 2016)

Aber wie auf Bild 1 macht es Sinn. Die dünne Seite schließt dann genau mit den Gleitlagern ab, ergo es reibt nicht am Dämpferauge!
Und die Seite mit dem großen Durchmesser kann sich ideal an der Aufnahme abstützen.
Mal dranhalten, dann ergibt es Sinn.


----------



## Braitax (19. Juli 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kraft die evtl auftreten könnte an der Dämpferaufnahme größer, deshalb würde ich dort mehr Auflagefläche für Sinn halten.


----------



## US. (19. Juli 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kraft die evtl auftreten könnte an der Dämpferaufnahme größer, deshalb würde ich dort mehr Auflagefläche für Sinn halten.


Da liegt nichts auf!
Die Achse (das ist das lange Teil) wird in der Aufnahme fest verschraubt. Die zwei Buchsen dienen nur zur axial mittigen Ausrichtung des Dämpfers und zur Dichtung in Kombination mit den O Ringen. Die Distanzhülsen müssen axial Spiel haben damit das Ganze funktioniert. Und die Dichtung und damit das Ende mit vergrössertem Durchmesser gehört an den Dämpfer wie san andreas schrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (19. Juli 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Da liegt nichts auf!
> Die Achse (das ist das lange Teil) wird in der Aufnahme fest verschraubt. Die zwei Buchsen dienen nur zur axial mittigen Ausrichtung des Dämpfers und zur Dichtung in Kombination mit den O Ringen. Die Distanzhülsen müssen axial Spiel haben damit das Ganze funktioniert. Und die Dichtung und damit das Ende mit vergrössertem Durchmesser gehört an den Dämpfer wie san andreas schrieb.




Okay danke. Und die Dichtung dichtet dann nur gegen Schmutz ab?!


----------



## US. (19. Juli 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Okay danke. Und die Dichtung dichtet dann nur gegen Schmutz ab?!


Genau. Im besten Falle fängt die das (geringfügige) Axialspiel der Spacer auf und dichtet ab. Genau so ist es beispielsweise bei meinen Fox-Buchsen oder auch den Rock Shox. Wobei man sich das nicht als wirklich hochwertige Abdichtung vorstellen darf. Hält eher Staubbefall ab in Verbindung mit einer Fettpackung.


----------



## MalcolmX (20. Juli 2016)

besser ist man lässt die Buchsen gleich trocken oder wechselt auf IGUS/Huberbushings/...


----------



## dr_krizz (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute, da hier gerade zufällig das Thema Dämpferbuchsen behandelt wird, würde ich gern kurz eine Frage einwerfen: Habe gerade einen gebrauchten Banshee Rune 2015er Rahmen mit CCDB Air CS Dämpfer gekauft, und jetzt bemerkt, dass der Dämpfer am Unterrohr nicht mittig, sondern mit einem seitlichen Versatz montiert wurde - bitte kann mir ein Rune Besitzer kurz sagen ob das so gehört? Mir kommt das seltsam vor  Danke euch!


----------



## MK_79 (20. Juli 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem: Die obere Schraube/Bolzen mit der der Hinterbau mit dem Rahmen verbunden ist will nicht mehr raus...
> Gummihammer schläge haben genauso wenig gebracht wie mit nem Schraubenzieher zu hebeln.  Hatte den Bolzen extra gefettet alle anderen gehen ohne Probleme raus.
> Ist das Lager im Arsch und hat sich da reingefressen? erkennen kann man da leider nichts.



Könnte gut sein, dass sich der Bolzen in das Lager gefressen hat und dann wird es schwierig. Frag am besten mal Bernhard nach, der hilft Dir bestimmt weiter. Nicht das Du den Lagersitz oder Rahmen kaputt machst wenn Du zu viel dran bastelst.


----------



## Jan_1968 (21. Juli 2016)

@dr_krizz 
Eigentlich gehört das nicht so. Da hatte der Vorgänger wohl nicht die richtigen Spacer.
Da musst Du mal schauen, wo Du die richtigen Spacer herbekommst (oder selbst machst?), um die Mittigkeit wieder herzustellen.
Auf dem Foto sieht das aus, als wenn alle drei Spacer unterschiedlich groß sind.


----------



## dr_krizz (21. Juli 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @dr_krizz
> Eigentlich gehört das nicht so. Da hatte der Vorgänger wohl nicht die richtigen Spacer.
> Da musst Du mal schauen, wo Du die richtigen Spacer herbekommst (oder selbst machst?), um die Mittigkeit wieder herzustellen.
> Auf dem Foto sieht das aus, als wenn alle drei Spacer unterschiedlich groß sind.


Danke, dann weiß ich bescheid  ja die sind tatsächlich alle 3 unterschiedlich groß. Werde wohl Huber Buchsen bestellen


----------



## Jussi (21. Juli 2016)

Was hast denn hinten für welche, evt sind sie einfach nur vertauscht.


----------



## dr_krizz (21. Juli 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Was hast denn hinten für welche, evt sind sie einfach nur vertauscht.


Nein die kann man nicht vertauschen, die hinteren sind breiter. Egal, waren einfach die falschen drauf, ich wollte sowieso Huber Buchsen haben


----------



## mx-action (23. Juli 2016)

mein "Rune" im Urlaubstrimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2016)

Fettes Fahrwerk !


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Juli 2016)

Absolut geile Kiste


----------



## MK_79 (23. Juli 2016)

Brutal gut


----------



## Floh (26. Juli 2016)

Ich habe bei meinem Rahmen alle Lager getauscht. Die Lager vorher auseinander zu nehmen und mit Fett zu füllen war ein sehr guter Tip.
Aber meine Frage ist:
Wie waren bei euch die Lagersitze an dem Rahmen? Eher stramm oder eher locker?
Ich hatte bei einigen Lagersitzen noch Farbe auf den Sitzflächen (d.h. beim Ausspindeln war nicht genug Material vorhanden), und musste drei Lager einkleben weil sie von Hand ohne viel Kraft reingedrückt werden konnten. Die Lagersitze waren rund, und die Lager hatten kein fühlbares Spiel, aber das kann doch nicht richtig sein?


----------



## Britney83 (28. Juli 2016)

Kann mir jemand eine Federhärte für einen vivid Coil empfehlen?
Fahrfertig ca. 83kg.

Danke


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Juli 2016)

Ich würde ne 400er nehmen


----------



## andrewam (28. Juli 2016)

Ich hab bei 78kg 450 und hab dan zeitweise sogar auf 500 gewechselt. 
Der CoilSpring Rechner gibt bei meinem fahrergewicht von 78kg einen wert von 433 Lbs an. 
Würde dir empfehlen das mal selbst auszurechnen


----------



## iceis (28. Juli 2016)

Kommt halt auch auf die Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Rad Bergab, Strecke und Fahrweise an.


----------



## Britney83 (30. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Infos zur Feder.

Hat zufällig jemand in der Stuttgarter Umgebung Buchsen für einen Cane Creek Dämpfer abzugeben?

Ansonsten wird knapp mit dem Urlaub...

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (30. Juli 2016)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos zur Feder.
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand in der Stuttgarter Umgebung Buchsen für einen Cane Creek Dämpfer abzugeben?
> 
> ...


Also wenn du bis nach Heidelberg/Karlsruhe fahren möchtest,dann würd ich mal schauen ob ich meine noch habe


----------



## svenson69 (30. Juli 2016)

Heute auf einer kleinen Endurorunde


----------



## HansDampf89 (31. Juli 2016)

Ich hab auch noch welche für den Cane Creek. In der Pfalz bei Landau


----------



## ooib (4. August 2016)

Hey Leute

Werde leider mein 16er Rune verkaufen. Wenn ihr also jemanden kennt, der eins sucht oder evtl. selber auf der Suche seid!  Top Ausstattung und leider wenig gefahren.
Verkaufe es, weil ich immer mehr zum Phantom greife und es nicht richtig bewegt wird. Ist nur schade so.

Wird im Bikemarkt von einem Kollegen verkauft. Bitte gleich ihm auf das Inserat schreiben bei Interesse. Ich stehe aber immer für Fragen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phil87 (8. August 2016)

Bei meinem Rahmen sind die Buchsen vom Monarch Plus so verbaut, dass sich der Piggyback hinten befindet. Wenn ich mir aber Bilder anschaue (http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.imdserve.c...ack-01-1458740302271-ez5pvodzal38-1200-80.jpg) ist dort der Dämpfer genau 180 Grad gedreht verbaut Piggyback vorne). So kommt es mir stimmiger vor.

War das bei jemanden auch so? Kann ich die Buchsen einfach so tauschen? Die sind ja schon recht stramm drauf, wie krieg ich die am besten (ohne dass ich Schaden anrichte) raus und wieder an der anderen Seite rein.

Danke für ne Info


----------



## andrewam (8. August 2016)

@Phil87 am besten damit https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/

Gibt auch noch viele andere Lösungen, zum beispiel mit einer M8 Schraube in verbindung mit unterlegsscheiben, distanzmuffe und mutter

Oder zuerst auf den tisch Drücken bis die buchse einseitig bündig ist, die buchse in den Schraubstock einspannen (mit plastik abdeckungen über dem metal) den dämpfer nach oben ziehen und fertig.

Hab alles schon mal gemacht und ging immer problemlos

Reindrücken geht dann wieder ganz ohne Werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil87 (8. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> @Phil87 am besten damit https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ool-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Gleitbuchsen-p30649/
> 
> Gibt auch noch viele andere Lösungen, zum beispiel mit einer M8 Schraube in verbindung mit unterlegsscheiben, distanzmuffe und mutter
> 
> ...



Danke

Alles klar, das mit dem Schraubstock werde ich am WE machen. 

Verstehe nur nicht, warum die dann überhaupt "falsch" herum geliefert werden? Oder spielt das bis auf Optikgründen überhaupt eine Rolle?


----------



## jammerlappen (8. August 2016)

Die Hose bleibt "richtig" rum leider gerne am Ventil hängen...


----------



## Braitax (8. August 2016)

Der Dämpfer wurde glaube ich bei allen so ausgeliefert. Die Buchsen kann man natürlich tauschen (habe ich auch getan) ohne Auswirkungen auf die Funktion.


----------



## mx-action (15. August 2016)

N'abend, vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.
Da ich einen CCDB Coil CS bekomme, werde ich meinen CCDB Air CS (mit XVOL-Luftkammer und passenden Buchsen) jetzt für einen schmalen Taler verkaufen.
Es sind zwei große Spacer verbaut, der Dämpfer ist wie neu und stammt aus einem im Frühling aufgebautem Rahmenkit. 
Ab morgen im "Bikemarkt"
Ach ja, der momentan verbaute BOS stoy kommt auch die Tage in den "Bikemarkt" (ohne Feder, aber mit passenden Buchsen).
Wird noch gefahren bis der CC da ist (arbeitet super im V2, hat halt keinen Climb Switch).


----------



## Jan-S. (19. August 2016)

Bräuchte dringend ein Schaltauge für ein Rune 142*12 
Kann mir wer weiterhelfen? am besten aus hessen. Würde es am Wochenende noch holen kommen. Hab eins bestellt was heute kommen sollte. Der Lieferant hat's verkackt und jetzt steh ich da... am Montag geht der Flieger.
Bezahle es natürlich und obendrauf gibt's noch lecker Bier


----------



## MikeGa (19. August 2016)

Schaltauge oder Ausfallende?
Falls Ausfallende 27,5 oder 26".
Bin jedoch nicht aus Hessen


----------



## Jan-S. (19. August 2016)

Nur das Schaltauge, ist für 27.5 Zoll


----------



## MikeGa (19. August 2016)

Sind die Schaltaugen unterschiedlich zu den 26"?
An meinen 26" Ausfallenden hängt das Schaltauge noch dran. Sieht aber gleich aus.
Wie gesagt, bin nicht aus Hessen. 72213 könnte etwas weit sein...


----------



## Jan-S. (19. August 2016)

Ich hab auch noch eins an den alten  26zoll ausfallenden, das ist aber für ein anderes achsmaß, ist das 26er mit ner Einkerbung für die Achse?


----------



## Jan-S. (19. August 2016)

So sieht das Ding aus, Leider ist Stuttgart tatsächlich etwas zu weit, Aber vielen Dank für das Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. August 2016)

Das passende Ausfallende hätte ich noch.

Münster/Westf. wird Dir aber wohl auch zu weit sein?


----------



## Braitax (19. August 2016)

Hätte auch eins in 53919, wird aber auch wohl zu weit weg sein.

Leider weiß ich nicht ob es jetzt da Unterschiede gibt zwischen den Modellen. Ansonsten mal im Banshee Galerie Forum nachfragen.


----------



## svenson69 (19. August 2016)

Also wenn die 26 und 27,5 gleich sind,dann hätte ich eins Nähe Mannheim


----------



## Jan-S. (19. August 2016)

@svenson69 
Du bist bis jetzt am nächsten mit knapp 150km einfache fahrt. 

Finds echt genial wie gut sowas hier funktioniert


----------



## svenson69 (19. August 2016)

Jan-S. schrieb:


> @svenson69
> Du bist bis jetzt am nächsten mit knapp 150km einfache fahrt.
> 
> Finds echt genial wie gut sowas hier funktioniert


Kein Thema
Wenn du es haben möchtest sag einfach Bescheid


----------



## Jan_1968 (19. August 2016)

Ich habe eben mal ein 26iger Auge gegen mein verbautes Auge in 27,5 Ausfallenden gehalten, und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Phil87 (20. August 2016)

Jan-S. schrieb:


> Nur das Schaltauge, ist für 27.5 Zoll



Südlich von Fulda, praktisch an der Grenze Bayern-Hessen, hätte ich ein Schaltauge. Ich fahre zwar 26 Zoll, hab aber 27,5 Ausfallenden und denke das Schaltauge sollte identisch sein.


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2016)

Nicht ganz passend an dieser Stelle, aber vielleicht möchte hier ja jemand downgraden oder seinen Banshee Bestand aufstocken:

Ich habe noch einen schicken 2016er Spitfire Rahmen in large, gelb zu verkaufen. Wer will noch eins, wer hat noch keins?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/815783-banshee-spitfire-2016-large


----------



## Fartzilla (21. August 2016)

Habe meins letzte Woche auf 650b umgerüstet. Wenn noch jemand eine neue Gabel sucht dem kann ich die neue RS Lyrik ans Herz legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (21. August 2016)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Habe meins letzte Woche auf 650b umgerüstet. Wenn noch jemand eine neue Gabel sucht dem kann ich die neue RS Lyrik ans Herz legen. Anhang anzeigen 521683 Anhang anzeigen 521684 Anhang anzeigen 521683



Echt zufrieden mit der Lyrik? Bin am Überlegen meine zu verkaufen  

Auf schnell hintereinander folgenden Löcher oder Wurzeln habe ich das Gefühl die kommt da gar nicht hinterher bzw verhärtet total.


----------



## andrewam (21. August 2016)

Ich würde eher die Diamond empfehlen. Aber ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache  komme auch von Pike RCT3 und Lyrik 2016 und hab auf die DVO gewechselt


----------



## Braitax (21. August 2016)

Würde ja gerne die Öhlins RXF haben wollen... gibt es aber bisher ja nur für 29er :/


----------



## Fartzilla (21. August 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Echt zufrieden mit der Lyrik? Bin am Überlegen meine zu verkaufen
> 
> Auf schnell hintereinander folgenden Löcher oder Wurzeln habe ich das Gefühl die kommt da gar nicht hinterher bzw verhärtet total.


Bis  jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Gefühl dass sie nicht hinterherkommt habe ich garnicht. Will mit paar Kumpels in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal nach Saalbach,danach kann ich genaueres sagen.


----------



## MikeGa (21. August 2016)

Da werd ich ab Dienstag meine Lyrik auch testen


----------



## Braitax (21. August 2016)

Was für ein Setup fahrt ihr?
Mit dem Standard Spacer war ich im oberen Federweg Bereich zufrieden aber dafür im unteren nicht. 

Mit zwei Spacern bin ich im unteren zufrieden aber dafür im oberen nicht 

Was für SAG fahrt ihr und Rebound würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woody2811 (21. August 2016)

Hat noch Jemand 26" Ausfallende, die er nicht mehr braucht und würde mir diese ggf. günstig verkaufen und nach Dänemark schicken?
LG
Mathias


----------



## Fartzilla (21. August 2016)

Braitax schrieb:


> Was für ein Setup fahrt ihr?
> Mit dem Standard Spacer war ich im oberen Federweg Bereich zufrieden aber dafür im unteren nicht.
> 
> Mit zwei Spacern bin ich im unteren zufrieden aber dafür im oberen nicht
> ...


Momentan bin ich noch ohne Token unterwegs, aber wie gesagt noch nix richtig hartes gefahren. Jedoch musste ich nach der heutigen Runde feststellen dass die Gabel beim bremsen vibriert. Hatte jemand schon dieses Problem? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass in einem so kurzen Zeitraum die Buchsen einer neuen Gabel kaputtgehen.


----------



## Braitax (21. August 2016)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich noch ohne Token unterwegs, aber wie gesagt noch nix richtig hartes gefahren. Jedoch musste ich nach der heutigen Runde feststellen dass die Gabel beim bremsen vibriert. Hatte jemand schon dieses Problem? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass in einem so kurzen Zeitraum die Buchsen einer neuen Gabel kaputtgehen.



Aber ein Token ist ja standardmäßig immer drin oder hast du den vorher rausgeholt? Das Problem mit dem vibrieren kenne/habe ich nicht. 

Evtl Garantiefall...ein Freund von mir hat in einer neuen Pike Buchsenspiel, aber minimal...er wird diese demnächst auch deswegen einschicken.


----------



## Fartzilla (21. August 2016)

Das wusste ich nicht dass dort schon einer drin ist. Meine Gabel ist noch im Originalzustand. Werde morgen nochmal nach der Gabel schauen.


----------



## iceis (21. August 2016)

@Fartzilla 
Kenne das von Tektro....evtl. ist deine Bremsscheiben/Bremsbelag-combo schuld...Was ich aber nicht glaube bei Bremsen die an nem Rune verbaut werden...aber man weis ja nie.
@Braitax 
Hat bei ihm denn deswegen die Front vibriert?


----------



## Braitax (22. August 2016)

@Braitax
Hat bei ihm denn deswegen die Front vibriert?[/QUOTE]

Nein, beim Fahren merkt man es nicht.


----------



## mantra (22. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich würde eher die Diamond empfehlen. Aber ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache  komme auch von Pike RCT3 und Lyrik 2016 und hab auf die DVO gewechselt



Bei mir ist der Wechsel und auch die Gabelempfehlung genau anders herum


----------



## andrewam (22. August 2016)

mantra schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Wechsel und auch die Gabelempfehlung genau anders herum


Wie gesagt, geschmackssache


----------



## Fartzilla (22. August 2016)

@iceis 

Handelt sich um eine Shimano xt, werde mal die Beläge von hinten nach vorne tauschen. Hatte auch gelesen dass es mit dem Steuersatz zusammenhängen kann.[/QUOTE]


----------



## iceis (22. August 2016)

@Fartzilla
Ich glaube wenn du keine exotischen Beläge fährst sondern stinknormale Shimano Sinter oder Resin in combo mit den (XT?)Scheiben dann liegt es nicht an der Bremse. Selbst wenn deine XT Scheiben am Spider spiel haben sollten dann sollten keine vibrationen daher kommen.
Jedenfalls hatte ich schonmal XT Scheiben mit Spiel am DH radl und da war das kein Thema.

Zum Thema Lyrik vs DVO vs sonstwas
Finde man muss Glück beim Kauf haben.
Z.b. hab ich nen Kumpel der kaufte sich vor par Jahren eine FOX 40 für um die 1200 Euro, NEU.
Losbrechmoment extrem hoch, es ruckelte regelrecht.
Ein anderer Kumpel kaufte sich ne Lyrik gebraucht in Topzustand, Losbrechmoment praktisch nicht vorhanden und ohne Buchsenspiel, für einen Bruchteil des Preises was so eine FOX 40 oder eine DVO Diamond kostet.

Und, wenn man eine gute Gabel nicht richtig abstimmt, kann man noch soviel Geld dafür ausgeben, da hilft dann selbst kein Losbrechmoment + allerbestenstes Tuning + SpezialspezialÖl für 40 Euro pro 100ml nix^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. August 2016)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> ....Wenn noch jemand eine neue Gabel sucht dem kann ich die neue RS Lyrik ans Herz legen....





Fartzilla schrieb:


> ... aber wie gesagt noch nix richtig hartes gefahren. ....



Tja - warum man dann schon eine Gabelempfehlung abgeben kann .....

Meine Empfehlung wäre ja eine Pike mit AWK, wenn 160mm reichen.

Oder halt warten bis die AWK für die Lyrik erhältlich ist.




Fartzilla schrieb:


> .... Jedoch musste ich nach der heutigen Runde feststellen dass die Gabel beim bremsen vibriert. Hatte jemand schon dieses Problem? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass in einem so kurzen Zeitraum die Buchsen einer neuen Gabel kaputtgehen.



Schönes Rune.

Steuersatz kontrollieren und schau auch mal, ob die Bremse perfekt ausgerichtet ist - wenn die Beläge unterschiedlich anliegen oder ausfahren kann das Vibrieren auch auftreten.


----------



## Braitax (22. August 2016)

Ich werde es nochmal versuchen mit dem Setup, ansonsten muss was anderes her....mit 170mm Federweg hatte ich mir das anders vorgestellt.


----------



## Fartzilla (23. August 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Tja - warum man dann schon eine Gabelempfehlung abgeben kann .....
> 
> Meine Empfehlung wäre ja eine Pike mit AWK, wenn 160mm reichen.
> 
> ...



Die Gabelempfehlung habe ich abgegeben da ich sie auf den Trails in Boppard am Rhein getestet habe evtl kennt sie ja jemand, wenn nicht sucht mal nach "Boppard Utah" auf Youtube. Denke dass man danach schon einschätzen kann ob ein Fahrwerk taugt oder nicht.

Das mit dem Steuersatz und den Bremsen habe ich gestern gemacht, auf der Straße vibriert sie immernoch etwas auf Waldboden dafür garnicht mehr. Werde evtl die Tage mal meine Zee vom DH Bike draufbauen.


----------



## MikeGa (23. August 2016)

Erster halber Tag in Saalbach hinter mich gebracht. Lyrik funzt tadellos, die ausgefahrenen Strecken kann sie allerdings auch nicht heilen ;-)


----------



## MindPatterns (24. August 2016)

Da mein CCDB Air zum wiederholten Male streikt (Luft Negativkammer kommt nicht zurück in die Positivkammer) wurde mir ein Umbau zum DB Coil angeboten. Ich bin natürlich neugierig, einen Coil im Rune zu testen, allerdings auch unsicher bzgl. Mehrgewicht (das mit 300-400 gr zu Buche schlägt) und der Performance eines Coils. Den DB Air mußte ich teilweise schon recht progressiv fahren, um Durchschläge zu vermeiden (Gewicht: 82kg, Luftdruck: 150 PSI), deshalb bin ich unsicher, ob ein Coil nicht ZU linear ist. Natürlich kann ich den DB Coil noch feintunen was die HSC und LSC betrifft, aber nen Spacer für mehr Progression verbauen geht dann eben nicht mehr. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Boa-P (24. August 2016)

Tipps und Ideen leider nicht.
Aber so ein Coil Dämpfer würde mich ja auch mal stark im Rune interessieren. Vllt mal bei Banshee direkt nachfragen?


----------



## Fartzilla (24. August 2016)

Waren hier im Forum nicht paar Leute unterwegs die zwecks Alpenurlaub umgebaut haben? 
Mein Gabelproblem ist auch gelöst, es war die Bremse. Da ich meinen DH'ler verkaufe wandert die Zee ans Rune.


----------



## FastFabi93 (24. August 2016)

Über nen Coil im Rune hab ich auch schon oft nachgedacht, hab aber auch Angst, dass es an Proression mangelt. 
Der Hinterbau vom Rune wird ja zum Ende hin sogar degressiv ...


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. August 2016)

Also ich hatte im Rune den DB Air gegen den Coil CS getauscht und war absolut begeistert. Wegen dem Mehrgewicht braucht man sich überhaupt keine Sorgen zu machen. Mit dem Coil ging das Rune viel besser bergauf(weniger Wippen, steht schön hoch im Federweg) Bergab auch ein Traum. Ich war super zufrieden. Mit Durchschlagen hatte ich keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (24. August 2016)

Ich hab jetzt das feedback hier bekommen:



> I would not recommend the DB coil on our Rune. You are absolutely correct in that the leverage ratio was designed around an air shock, meaning it regresses at the end of the stroke. To compensate for that I had to go up a spring rate and turn my compression up to basically make my bike think it's bottom out about 10 mm short of actual bottom.



Erster Eindruck: Kommt wohl stark darauf an, ob man das Rune an seine Grenzen bringen will, wenn man sich für einen Coil entscheidet...



HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte im Rune den DB Air gegen den Coil CS getauscht und war absolut begeistert. Wegen dem Mehrgewicht braucht man sich überhaupt keine Sorgen zu machen. Mit dem Coil ging das Rune viel besser bergauf(weniger Wippen, steht schön hoch im Federweg) Bergab auch ein Traum. Ich war super zufrieden. Mit Durchschlagen hatte ich keine Probleme


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. August 2016)

Gut möglich dass ich das Rune nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht habe. Deshalb hab ich es ja auch verkauft


----------



## iceis (25. August 2016)

Ich sehe kein Problem mit nem Coil Dämpfer im Rune.
Schon oft meins mit Vivid gefahren, allerdings out of the box hätte der Shimstack nicht getaugt, umgeshimt und getunt geht der schon sehr gut. Wegen dem degressiven Teil der Kennlinie braucht ihr euch auch deshalb keine Sorgen machen weil ziemlich genau da wo es anfängt degressiv zu werden befindet sich am Kolben der Durchschlagschutz, klar ist nicht das selbe als wenn die Kennlinie einfach komplett progressiv verlaufen würde. Aber wie oft befindet man sich schon in den letzten 25mm Federweg.


----------



## culoduro (25. August 2016)

woody2811 schrieb:


> Hat noch Jemand 26" Ausfallende, die er nicht mehr braucht und würde mir diese ggf. günstig verkaufen und nach Dänemark schicken?
> LG
> Mathias


Ich hab noch welche.  Falls noch aktuell,  schreib mir gerne eine PN.


----------



## Jussi (25. August 2016)

Melde mich auch mal wieder zurück nach drei Wochen Bikeurlaub.
Dabei waren La Thuile, Pila, Les Gets, Sölden und Saalbach.

In La Thuile waren die Strecken der EWS noch abgeflattert was natürlich der Hammer war.
Dort hatte ich auch die Möglichkeit einen CCDB Coil CS von einem Kumpel zu testen, der Air fliegt raus.
Ich hatte mit ca. 74kg nackisch eine 350er Feder gefahren, der Unterschied ist schon extrem, die Sensibilität des Coil ist schon erstaunlich. Auch das man höher in Federweg steht kann ich bestätigen, daran musste ich mich erstmal gewöhnen.
Zum Setup kurz, ich habe das vom Air übernommen, die HSC musste etwas raus dann war er schon fast perfekt!
Ich bin vom Coil überzeug, auf den Stecken der EWS hatte ich keine Durchschläge und diese sind echt....krass ! Im Grunde genommen kann man diese auch gut mit einem Downhiller fahren.

Über gute Angebote (oder günstige Bezugsquellen) für den Coil CS würde ich mich sehr freuen, alternativ wäre der Fox DHX2 2.Pos Lever auch eine Option.

Hier noch ein Bild aus La Thuile


----------



## mx-action (25. August 2016)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, ich fahre den BOS Coil mit 400er Feder, Durchschläge habe ich noch nicht gespürt. Bin in Leogang alle Strecken gefahren, allerdings habe ich einige Sprünge ausgelassen. Wenn der CCDB Coil CS aus GB ankommt, wird der BOS mit passenden Rune Buchsen verkauft, eine gute Gelegenheit für kleines Geld einen Coil zu testen. Kommt dann in den Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (25. August 2016)

ok ok ok, jetzt habt ihr mich angefixt 
Was denn noch die passende Coil Gabel dafür, gibts da überhaupt noch was neuwertiges oder ist man da auf den Bikemarket angewiesen?


----------



## Fartzilla (26. August 2016)

Wo ihr schon die Rede von Dämpfern ist, hat jemand von euch Huber Bushings drinne und kann mir mal die Maße nennen. Dämpfer ist ein Monarch Plus  falls es eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Evilposse (28. August 2016)

Moin Leute!

Demnächst bekomme ich das Rune V2 2016 und überlege welche Kurbeln ich da rein bauen soll. Möchte nen 1x11 Antrieb. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob 24mm oder 30mm Achsendurchmesser der Kurbel. Wäre nett, wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte 
Bin mir nämlich, wenn ich ehrlich bin, nicht sicher ob man da nen 30er einbauen kann, da ich die Geschichte mit den Standards nicht ganz peile...(BSA,BB30,GPX...)

Danke schonmal an Euch!


----------



## grey (28. August 2016)

Rahmen hat normales bsa gewinde, manche hersteller (raceface) bieten dann eben solche oversized 30er lager für ihre kurbeln an.

kombinationen zb: 
shimano kurbel + shimano ht2 bsa lager
sram gxp kurbel + sram gxp bsa lager
race face next sl + Race Face Cinch BSA30 lager.

prinzipiell ist es egal ob 24mm, 20/24mm (gxp) oder  30mm, du brauchst einfach nur das passende zu deinem rahmen und kurbel.

meist gibt es compability charts von den kurbelherstellern, da sieht man welches lager und ggf. adapter man bei welchen kurbeln braucht, halbe stunde recherche bei deinen wunschkurbeln und schon wirst du schlauer sein.


----------



## Evilposse (28. August 2016)

Vielen Dank @grey 

Dann könnte ich z.b BSA30 Tretlager von HOPE, die für Achsendurchmesser von 30mm geeignet sind, einbauen und ne
SRAM GX 1400 Kurbel BB30, mit nem Achsendurchmesser von 30mm, einbauen? Ist alles für 68/73mm Gehäusebreite ausgelegt.


----------



## grey (28. August 2016)

pfuh, bin nicht sicher ob bsa30 mit bb30 kurbel kompatibel ist, hat ja ggf. auch andere breite.. ich lass solche ausgefallenen kombinationen einfach aus.
Weiß auch nicht genau, warum du dir das leben da so schwer machen willst..


----------



## Evilposse (28. August 2016)

Ja, weiß auch nicht 
Dann lass ich mal die Experimente und halte mich an sie Standarts. 

Danke dir!

MfG


----------



## JayKai (29. August 2016)

Ich habe in meinem custom Rune den neuen EXT-Storia V2 Lok im Einsatz. Ich kann von dem Setup nur Träumen. Es fährt sich einfach irgendwie sehr direkt. Das Feedback vom Untergrund spürt man nun schon sehr deutlich.
Von meiner Seite. Beide Daumen hoch


----------



## MindPatterns (29. August 2016)

Da ich meinen DB Air wiederholt zum Service schicken muß, habe ich mir einen Ersatzdämpfer bei Sven besorgt. Unglaublich, wie gut der Monarch mit dem Rune geht, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Wir hatten ja schon ab und an mal das Thema mit dem nicht genau fluchtenden Hinterbau hier. Bei den Hülsen bzw. Buchsen des Monarchs sieht man es um einiges besser, wie mein Rahmen ausschaut:





Linke Hülse hat so 0,5-1mm Spiel, rechte Hülse sitzt ziemlich Stramm zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferauge.

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung damit gesammelt bzw. wegen so etwas seinen Rahmen zu Begutachtung eingeschickt?


----------



## Frog (29. August 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Da ich meinen DB Air wiederholt zum Service schicken muß, habe ich mir einen Ersatzdämpfer bei Sven besorgt. Unglaublich, wie gut der Monarch mit dem Rune geht, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Wir hatten ja schon ab und an mal das Thema mit dem nicht genau fluchtenden Hinterbau hier. Bei den Hülsen bzw. Buchsen des Monarchs sieht man es um einiges besser, wie mein Rahmen ausschaut:
> 
> 
> ...




das gehört so..ist der Banshee-Spirit"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (29. August 2016)

Frog schrieb:


> das gehört so..ist der Banshee-Spirit"!



Zwei kaputte DB Airs haben mich skeptisch werden lassen  Ich hoffe, cosmic hatte nur einen schlechten Lauf...


----------



## mx-action (30. August 2016)

Mein "BOS sToy" mit passenden Rune Buchsen und 400er Titan Feder ist ab heute im Bikemarkt, vielleicht will ja Jemand einen "Coil" probieren.
Die Feder passte bei ca. 80Kg Fahrergewicht gut.


----------



## sneakerzoom (31. August 2016)

Heut beim Bernhard auf der Eurobike angeschaut! Schönes Teil mit schlankerem Oberrohr und zweifach verstellbaren Ausfallenden


----------



## MK_79 (1. September 2016)

Danke fürs Bild.
An den Übergang von Oberrohr/ Sitzrohr muss ich mich erst gewöhnen. Mir pers. hätte da sowas wie bei Nicolai gefallen.
Die Farbe ist........gewagt. Gibt es Infos was es sonst geben wird?


----------



## sneakerzoom (1. September 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Bild.
> An den Übergang von Oberrohr/ Sitzrohr muss ich mich erst gewöhnen. Mir pers. hätte da sowas wie bei Nicolai gefallen.
> Die Farbe ist........gewagt. Gibt es Infos was es sonst geben wird?



Inwiefern? Austattung oder Farben?


----------



## PazClemenza (1. September 2016)

sneakerzoom schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Austattung oder Farben?


Beides 
Details Rahmen/ Farben


----------



## sneakerzoom (1. September 2016)

Soweit ich weiß wird es wieder rot und schwarz zusätzlich geben. Dämpfer werden wohl die CCDB, RS Monarch und evtl. der Fox Float X2 werden. Race Face Alu Kurbeln und Laufräder in den Sets sind auch dabei.


----------



## PazClemenza (1. September 2016)

Geo ist unverändert?


----------



## US. (1. September 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> 608 2RS 4x
> 6001 2RS 4x
> 
> Ich mache meine Lager immer auf und befülle sie komplett mit Fett. Habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht geht natürlich nur weil die Umdrehung so gering ist.



Hi, kurze Frage dazu:
Wie bekommst du die Dichtungen zerstörungsfrei runter? Einfach mit Schraubenzieher raushebeln?

Danke, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (1. September 2016)

Vorsichtig mit flachem kleinen Schraubenzieher, kleine Kante macht man oft rein, das fett sollte aber mehr wert sein.


----------



## Jussi (1. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Hi, kurze Frage dazu:
> Wie bekommst du die Dichtungen zerstörungsfrei runter? Einfach mit Schraubenzieher raushebeln?
> 
> Danke, Uwe




Ich benutze dazu ein Cuttermesser am besten geht´s wenn du vom Innenring her anfängst.


----------



## Jussi (1. September 2016)

mx-action schrieb:


> Wenn der CCDB Coil CS aus GB ankommt



Darf man fragen wo du ihn bestellt hast und was du insgesamt bezahlt hast?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## andrewam (1. September 2016)

Ich tippe mal auf CRC


----------



## MK_79 (1. September 2016)

sneakerzoom schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Austattung oder Farben?



Farbe find ich persönlich schlimm, aber jedem gefällt ja was anderes.
Ein dunkles rot wie es mal beim Spitfire gab, wäre was. 
Wenn nicht dann halt schwarz elox.


----------



## mx-action (1. September 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo du ihn bestellt hast und was du insgesamt bezahlt hast?
> Danke schonmal!


Den hätte ich von "Tftuned" bekommen, jetzt kommt doch was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (2. September 2016)

Hier mal die aktuelle Info inkl. Geodaten!


----------



## elBendito (2. September 2016)

Laut Bernhard ist folgendes neu: 

Die Ausfaller sind nun nicht mehr nur zweifach verstellbar, sondern auch leichter. 
Der Sitzrohrwinkel ist steiler und das Sitzrohr etwas kürzer.
Genauso ist das Oberrohr etwas kürzer und somit die Überstandshöhe etwas tiefer.
Als dritte Farbkombi (neben der gezeigten und blk/blk) tippt Berhard auf das rot/blau welches man im Hintergrund auf Bild 4 sehen kann.






















Und noch etwas wird sich 2017 bei Banshee grundlegend ändern. Aber dazu soll sich Bernhard zu gesprächsreifer Zeit selbst äussern.


----------



## elBendito (2. September 2016)

Hier noch der Link zu Vital:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...s,10433/2017-Banshee-Updates,109504/sspomer,2


----------



## US. (2. September 2016)

Lt. den Geotabellen hat sich beim Rune effektiv kaum was geändert.
Die Referenzgabel hat jetzt 549mm anstatt 545mm. Mit der neuen Referenzgabel werden die gleichen Geowerte wie im 2016er Modell erzielt.
Die Änderungen aufgrund der 4mm Unterschied sind marginal.

Nennenswert ist das 20mm kürzere Sattelrohr mit 31,6mm und 6mm weniger Standover.

Die sonstigen Änderungen machen das Bike in meinen Augen etwas gefälliger und vermutlich leichter. An das kolportierte Pfund mag ich da aber nicht ganz glauben.

Das Gesamtpaket find ich top, wird mich aber wohl nicht veranlassen vom 2016er zum 2017er Modell zu wechseln, was ich grundsätzlich begrüße


----------



## Jussi (2. September 2016)

Oh je, das Rune wird es wohl in RAW/pink geben... 
Finde das Amp im Hintergrund schon Hammer. 
Vielleicht heißt das dann bald schon Bye Bye orange welcome Pink


----------



## Sagatasan (3. September 2016)

elBendito schrieb:


> .........Und noch etwas wird sich 2017 bei Banshee grundlegend ändern. Aber dazu soll sich Bernhard zu gesprächsreifer Zeit selbst äussern.



bitte keine carbonrahmen


----------



## mantra (4. September 2016)

US. schrieb:


> Lt. den Geotabellen hat sich beim Rune effektiv kaum was geändert.
> Die Referenzgabel hat jetzt 549mm anstatt 545mm. Mit der neuen Referenzgabel werden die gleichen Geowerte wie im 2016er Modell erzielt.
> Die Änderungen aufgrund der 4mm Unterschied sind marginal.



Irgendwie sind die Tabellen etwas komisch/widersprüchlich...

Beim Legend steht: "It will remain the same but with updated colors for 2017"
Referenzgabel 2016: 570mm AC
Referenzgabel 2017: 581mm AC

Trotz 11mm mehr Einbauhöhe und unverändertem Rahmen ergibt sich die selbe Geometrietabelle?!



Sagatasan schrieb:


> bitte keine carbonrahmen


 keine Sorge


----------



## ChrisXdPro (5. September 2016)

Servus an alle Rune-Fahrer!
Fahre zur Zeit noch ein Transition Patrol und plane nach der grundlegenden Änderung bzw. eben nach der Bekanntgabe (wird jeder noch früh genug erfahren) auf ein Rune umzusteigen. Da ich jedoch jetzt noch so Sachen wie Verschleissteile a la Kettenblatt tauschen will, frage ich hier mal in die Runde, nachdem ich im Netz nichts gefunden habe, was ist die maximale Kettenblattgröße die am Rune fahrbar ist? Fahre momentan 32Z und würde gerne nach Möglichkeit auf 36Z umsteigen...
Danke schonmal!


----------



## iceis (5. September 2016)

2013er Rune fuhr ich mit 36er, glaube kaum das die neueren das nicht zulassen.


----------



## Floh (7. September 2016)

Ich fahre am 2013er 24/38 und das geht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (7. September 2016)

Hi zusammen,

baue mir bald ein 16er Rune auf, eine Frage zur Vorbereitung des Rahmens:

Wie siehts da mit den Vorarbeiten aus? Muss nachgefräst werden?


----------



## grey (7. September 2016)

ich musste nix nacharbeiten bei meinen rahmen..


----------



## PazClemenza (7. September 2016)

Na das hört sich doch gut an, Danke


----------



## Christendorf (8. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,
hab auch nen Banshee Rune V2 Rahmen das 2015 Modell. Bei mir hat jetzt der Rahmen einen Riss an der Schweißnaht an der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr (siehe Bild). In meinem Freundeskreis ist (war) der Rahmen recht beliebt und ich bin nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem, 3 von 4 Rahmen (Modelljahr 2013 -2015) sind schon gerissen und das immer an der gleichen Stelle. Der letzte ganze Rahmen ist allerdings erst zwei Monate im Einsatz. Ich wollte deshalb mal nachfragen ob ihr denn auch solche Probleme habt und schon davon gehört habt. Das ärgerliche ist auch, dass man nur ein Jahr Garantie hat und danach kann man nur auf Crash Replacement  hoffen.

Schöne Grüße
Christoph


----------



## freetourer (8. September 2016)

chris.bike schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hab auch nen Banshee Rune V2 Rahmen das 2015 Modell. Bei mir hat jetzt der Rahmen einen Riss an der Schweißnaht an der Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr (siehe Bild). In meinem Freundeskreis ist (war) der Rahmen recht beliebt und ich bin nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem, 3 von 4 Rahmen (Modelljahr 2013 -2015) sind schon gerissen und das immer an der gleichen Stelle. Der letzte ganze Rahmen ist allerdings erst zwei Monate im Einsatz. Ich wollte deshalb mal nachfragen ob ihr denn auch solche Probleme habt und schon davon gehört habt. Das ärgerliche ist auch, dass man nur ein Jahr Garantie hat und danach kann man nur auf Crash Replacement  hoffen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> ...



Garantie sind 2 Jahre, nur beim Legend 1 Jahr.


----------



## Christendorf (8. September 2016)

Stimmt, hab's gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Aber das ändert grundsätzlichen Problematik nichts.


----------



## Floh (8. September 2016)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen dass der 2017er Rahmen ein Pfund (also ca. 450 Gramm) leichter ist durch nen anderen Rohrsatz?


----------



## Jan_1968 (8. September 2016)

@chris.bike 
Also ich höre das erste Mal von dem Problem. Das sind auch nicht nur Lackrisse? Die Lackqualität ist ja sehr bescheiden.
Heute Abend werde ich die besagten Stellen an meinem Rahmen auch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## freetourer (8. September 2016)

Irgendwie findet man doch nirgends etwas über gebrochene Rune - Rahmen.

Und bei Dir im Umfeld liegt die Quote bei 75% gebrochene Rahmen !?

@chris.bike : Kannst Du von den anderen Rahmen auch Fotos machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christendorf (8. September 2016)

Ich hab bisher auch noch nichts drüber gelesen, deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. Aber hier nochmal die Bilder von den beiden anderen Rahmen.
 
 
Der Rahmen wurde relativ kulant von von Bernhard von everday26 ausgetauscht.
 
Der Rahmen fährt noch durch die Gegend und steht unter Beobachtung, das Bild ist allerdings auch schon etwas älter. Ich glaube mittlerweile ist der Riss schon etwas gewachsen.


----------



## svenson69 (8. September 2016)

chris.bike schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher auch noch nichts drüber gelesen, deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen. Aber hier nochmal die Bilder von den beiden anderen Rahmen.
> Anhang anzeigen 527066
> Anhang anzeigen 527067
> Der Rahmen wurde relativ kulant von von Bernhard von everday26 ausgetauscht.
> ...




Was fahrt / macht ihr denn mit den Rahmen?


----------



## Christendorf (8. September 2016)

Nichts, wofür er nicht gemacht ist, aber alles was wir so fahren von Homtrails über Bikebergsteigen und Park bis ab und zu mal ein Endurorennen. Ich hab auch erst einmal den Dämpfer bei einem Drop durchgeschlagen, also insgesamt nichts spektakuläres. Mein Rahmen ist auch erst ein Jahr alt und ich bekomme jetzt auch einen neuen auf Garantie, aber es ist irgendwie ist bei uns das Vertrauen in Banshee weg. Und dabei fährt sich der Rahmen echt richtig gut.


----------



## svenson69 (8. September 2016)

Ich fahr jetzt seit April 2014 mein Rune und bin seit dem auch hier,aber gebrochene Runerahmen hab ich bis jetzt noch keine gesehn.
Da muss ich später gleich mal an der Stelle nachschauen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. September 2016)

Ich hab mein 15er Rune jetzt ein Jahr. Eben mal.nachgeschaut, ist alles noch heile


----------



## Jussi (8. September 2016)

Ich kenne auch solch einen Riss, scheint aber bei Banshee bekannt zu sein. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass, das der Grund ist warum sich die Dämpferaufnahme schon zweimal geändert hat.

Crash Replasememt bei Banshee funktioniert in übrigen gut!

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich hierbei lediglich auf das Rune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Radical (10. September 2016)

Nachdem ich mein Rune noch gar nicht gepostet habe möchte ich es jetzt nachholen. Das Bike entspricht zur Zeit ziemlich genau meinen Ansprüchen (bis auf Reifen - neue liegen schon zu Hause herum ). Hoffe es gefällt. 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PazClemenza (10. September 2016)

Nice  Größe?

edit: Hätte L getippt, aber die Überhöhung sieht ja mal krass aus


----------



## US. (10. September 2016)

Das dürfte ein XL sein.
Hier mein 2016er L:


----------



## Sagatasan (10. September 2016)

Sauber!
Meine restlichen Teile kommen nächste Woche. Hab mich kurzfristig für eine Fuhrparkerweiterung entschlossen


----------



## Mr.Radical (10. September 2016)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Nice  Größe?
> 
> edit: Hätte L getippt, aber die Überhöhung sieht ja mal krass aus



Danke. 
XL... Die Sattelüberhöhung muss bei 190cm Körpergröße sein. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## half-devil333 (12. September 2016)

weiß man schon, ab wann die 2017er Modelle zubekommen sind?


----------



## --HANK-- (13. September 2016)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Meine restlichen Teile kommen nächste Woche. Hab mich kurzfristig für eine Fuhrparkerweiterung entschlossen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 527497



Mit Dämpfer stimmt was nicht


----------



## grey (13. September 2016)

naja, die kommen mit den so eingepressten bushings, optik ist andersrum halt etwas besser.

Am DHX2 hab ich mich geärgert ihn "richtig herum" montiert zu haben, über das breitere bushing bekommt man nämlich die feder nicht drüber beim tausch..


----------



## Sagatasan (14. September 2016)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Mit Dämpfer stimmt was nicht



Echt??

Dachte der gehört so.....
Sonst dreh ich ihn um! Schaut vermutlich besser aus.
Wurde so montiert ausgeliefert...


----------



## Adam1987 (14. September 2016)

Servus,

Ich fahre seit heute einen Stahlfederdämpfer in meinem Rune. Dabei handelt es sich um den Marzocchi Moto C2R. 

Bei 82kg fahrfertig hab ich ne 400er Feder errechnet. Die kam mir heute allerdings zu weich vor, der Hinterbau war wabbelig und undefiniert was auf zuviel SAG hindeuten. 

Was für Federhärten fahrt ihr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (14. September 2016)

Ich hatte bei 73-74kg nackisch eine 350 im DB CS. War Mega gut! SAG ca.17mm.


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. September 2016)

Ich hatte bei 85kg eine 450er Feder im Cane Creek CS (der war mal dir )
Hatte super gepasst


----------



## Jan_1968 (14. September 2016)

Ich habe inkl.Klamotten 75kg und hatte eine 400er. 17mm SAG konnte ich gerade so noch hinbekommen, dabei Feder aber kpl. entspannt. Gefühlt ist sie mir trotzdem auch durchgeschlagen bei nicht zu heftigen Drops (fühlte sich evtl. nur so an). Für mich hatte der Federdämpfer leicht zuviel Pop.  Der CCDB Air sagt mir mehr zu.


----------



## Adam1987 (14. September 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich habe inkl.Klamotten 75kg und hatte eine 400er. 17mm SAG konnte ich gerade so noch hinbekommen, dabei Feder aber kpl. entspannt. Gefühlt ist sie mir trotzdem auch durchgeschlagen bei nicht zu heftigen Drops (fühlte sich evtl. nur so an). Für mich hatte der Federdämpfer leicht zuviel Pop.  Der CCDB Air sagt mir mehr zu.



Dann werd ich mit der 450er ganz gut liegen. Der Moto hat ja den einstellbaren ProgressionBooster, selbst mit der zur weichen Feder ist er mir heute nicht gefühlt durchgeschlagen.

Welchen Dämpfer hattest du?


----------



## Jan_1968 (15. September 2016)

Ich hatte den Rock Shox R2C (nicht das ganz aktuelle Modell).


----------



## DerDerWo (15. September 2016)

Servus Jungs und Mädls,

sollte jemand Interesse an einem Rune aus 2016 haben, kann man sich bei mir melden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/832407-banshee-rune-v-2016-custom-aufbau-l

Bei mir wird es leider die nächste Zeit nur an der Wand hängen! :-(


Grüße

Wugg


----------



## analoguepascal (15. September 2016)

Ich überlege mir nen neuen Dämpfer zu holen da ich mit meinem RS Monarch RC3 Plus Debon air nicht so ganz zufrieden bin.
Schwanke zwischen dem CC DBair CS XV der ja wohl auch mit dem rune ausgeliefert wird und der entsprechenden INLINE variante, da die günstiger und leichter ist.
Gibts da irgendwelche vor/Nachteile zueinander und hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Inline im Rune?

Beste Grüße,
Pascal


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2016)

analoguepascal schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir nen neuen Dämpfer zu holen da ich mit meinem RS Monarch RC3 Plus Debon air nicht so ganz zufrieden bin.
> Schwanke zwischen dem CC DBair CS XV der ja wohl auch mit dem rune ausgeliefert wird und der entsprechenden INLINE variante, da die günstiger und leichter ist.
> Gibts da irgendwelche vor/Nachteile zueinander und hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Inline im Rune?
> 
> ...





analoguepascal schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir nen neuen Dämpfer zu holen da ich mit meinem RS Monarch RC3 Plus Debon air nicht so ganz zufrieden bin.
> Schwanke zwischen dem CC DBair CS XV der ja wohl auch mit dem rune ausgeliefert wird und der entsprechenden INLINE variante, da die günstiger und leichter ist.
> Gibts da irgendwelche vor/Nachteile zueinander und hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Inline im Rune?
> 
> ...




Der CCDB Air CS funktioniert super. Würde dir aber empfehlen die normale Luftkammer zu nehmen. Vom Inline würde ich die Finger lassen, wenn er funktioniert ist er top aber leider sehr defektanfällig.


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. September 2016)

Ich kann dir auch nur die normale Luftkammer empfehlen, mit der XV-Cam fehtl es an Endprogression. Kann man aber durch Zuspacern verhindern, oder man kauft gleich die normale Luftkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (15. September 2016)

Hab jetzt 2 große spacer drin und weniger sag aber rauscht trotzdem durch. Entweder lass ichs so oder halt nochmehr spacer. Empfehlung ist ja nur ein großer.


----------



## iceis (15. September 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 2 große spacer drin und weniger sag aber rauscht trotzdem durch. Entweder lass ichs so oder halt nochmehr spacer. Empfehlung ist ja nur ein großer.



Empfehlung muss halt nicht für jeden passen^^
Maximal passen 3 große Spacer rein, und die darf man auch verbauen wenn man will, sagt cc.


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 2 große spacer drin und weniger sag aber rauscht trotzdem durch. Entweder lass ichs so oder halt nochmehr spacer. Empfehlung ist ja nur ein großer.



Bei passendem sag versteh ich nicht wie man mit nur einem Spacer in der xv-kammer auskommt. Das hab ich dauernd durchgeschlagen, dabei fahr ich relativ sauber. Bin zwar ganz ok unterwegs aber kein Danny hart. 

Unter drei spacern ging nix und stehen geblieben bin ich bei normaler Luftkammer mit nem halben Spacer.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. September 2016)

"Having more air volume (using an XV air can), is recommended for a sub-class of bikes that have a significantly progressive leverage ratio." -- http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/features

Das Rune hat aber keine "significant progressive leverage ratio", sondern eine recht durchschnittliche. Dazu kommt, dass die Hinterbaukennlinie auf den letzten 25mm sogar degressiv ist, um den Rahmen auf Dämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer zu optimieren. Klar schlägt ein großvolumiger Dämper da leicht mal durch. Das gleiche gilt beim Rune für Stahlfederbeine: "Steht höher im Sag" ist ein schöner Euphemismus für "muss eine zu harte Feder fahren, weil es sonst durchschlägt".


----------



## A7XFreak (15. September 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Bei passendem sag versteh ich nicht wie man mit nur einem Spacer in der xv-kammer auskommt. Das hab ich dauernd durchgeschlagen, dabei fahr ich relativ sauber. Bin zwar ganz ok unterwegs aber kein Danny hart.
> 
> Unter drei spacern ging nix und stehen geblieben bin ich bei normaler Luftkammer mit nem halben Spacer.


Ok danke dann werd ich vielleicht einfach mal mit 3 großen probieren. Nen bissel reserve wär nicht verkehrt


----------



## iceis (15. September 2016)

Is einfach immer das Gleiche, viele probieren zwar viel aus, oft aber einfach nicht das richtige^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (15. September 2016)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> "Having more air volume (using an XV air can), is recommended for a sub-class of bikes that have a significantly progressive leverage ratio." -- http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/features
> 
> Das Rune hat aber keine "significant progressive leverage ratio", sondern eine recht durchschnittliche. Dazu kommt, dass die Hinterbaukennlinie auf den letzten 25mm sogar degressiv ist, um den Rahmen auf Dämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer zu optimieren. Klar schlägt ein großvolumiger Dämper da leicht mal durch. Das gleiche gilt beim Rune für Stahlfederbeine: "Steht höher im Sag" ist ein schöner Euphemismus für "muss eine zu harte Feder fahren, weil es sonst durchschlägt".



Ich finde das man das überhauptnicht verallgemeinern kann.
Es kommt erstmal drauf an wo man wie fahren will...ich z.b. könnte je nach Strecke in meiner Lyrik von Feder rot,blau,schwarz (jeweils anderes Setup versteht sich) und am Heck ccbd Inline (so oder so abgestimmt), getunten Vivid Coil mit 350 - 450 lbs fahren bei ca. 78kg Nackig.

Und nur zur Info, eine große Luftkammer mit 3 großen Spacern ist keine große Luftkammer mehr^^


----------



## Adam1987 (15. September 2016)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> "Having more air volume (using an XV air can), is recommended for a sub-class of bikes that have a significantly progressive leverage ratio." -- http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/features
> 
> Das Rune hat aber keine "significant progressive leverage ratio", sondern eine recht durchschnittliche. Dazu kommt, dass die Hinterbaukennlinie auf den letzten 25mm sogar degressiv ist, um den Rahmen auf Dämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer zu optimieren. Klar schlägt ein großvolumiger Dämper da leicht mal durch. Das gleiche gilt beim Rune für Stahlfederbeine: "Steht höher im Sag" ist ein schöner Euphemismus für "muss eine zu harte Feder fahren, weil es sonst durchschlägt".



Die xv Kammer mit 1 Spacer wird so von Banshee empfohlen.

Grundsätzlich hast du recht, ich bin auch jemand der sich gerne Hinterbautenlinien anschaut. Ich war auch lange der Meinung das Stahlfeder im Rune theoretisch nicht gescheit funktionieren kann und wunderte mich immer wie man das fahren kann. Keith sagt das Stahlfeder geht, allerdings muss der Dämpfer ein IFP Design haben und somit eine einstellbare Progression über die Dämpfung. 

Ich war eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Performance des ccdb Air , aber da ich techniknerd bin wollte ich mal nen Coil ausprobieren. Hab dann vor kurzem nen Marzocchi Moto im Bikemarkt geschossen da dieser den ProgressionBooster hat.

Es funktioniert super, wenn man den passenden sag gut erwischt geht der Hinterbau wie sau. Im meinem bisherigen Eindruck nochmal besser als mit ccdb, da der coil deutlich besser Anspricht. Durchschlagen tut er dann ProgressionBooster auch nicht. Ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen das man da mit dem ccdb coil Problem bekommt. 

Also ist wie so oft, Theorie ist eine Sache, aber nur durch Praxis weiß man ob es geht.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (15. September 2016)

Ihr habt recht - im Rune ist seit 2013 beim DBair eine XV-Kammer verbaut. Das war mir nicht bewusst. Sorry! (Edit: Ich finds halt witzig, dass man erst eine große, schwerere und teurere Luftkammer verbaut und dann das Ding zuspacert damit die Progression wieder passt. Das scheint ein neuer Trend zu sein - hab das jetzt schon mehrfach gesehen.)

Zum Marzocchi Moto: Gut, mit speziellen Dämperfeatures sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. Wenns richtig funktioniert stehst du dann auch nicht höher im Sag.


----------



## lakekeman (16. September 2016)

Lieber eine große Luftkammer die man mit Spacern verkleinern _kann_ als eine kleine Luftkammer die man dann aber nicht größer kriegt..
So hat doch jeder mehr Möglichkeiten, und ich glaube nicht dass der Großteil mit mehr als 1 Spacer rumfährt.


----------



## Adam1987 (16. September 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Lieber eine große Luftkammer die man mit Spacern verkleinern _kann_ als eine kleine Luftkammer die man dann aber nicht größer kriegt..
> So hat doch jeder mehr Möglichkeiten, und ich glaube nicht dass der Großteil mit mehr als 1 Spacer rumfährt.



Ist eigentlich ein vernünftiger Ansatz, meiner Meinung fängt der Hinterbau erst an richtig zu funktionieren wenn die XV schon zugespacert ist und dann kann man halt nicht noch einen reinsetzen 

Ich kann mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen wie man Spaß auf einem Rune hat aber nur einen Spacer in der xv fährt. 

Zum Thema sag @Alpenstreicher: Höher im sag stehen funktioniert beim Rune meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wenn man das Rune ne weile gefahren ist und nen bissel mit dem sag gespielt hat merkt man schnell das es nur ein kleines Fenster gibt in dem der Hinterbau optimal funktioniert. Das liegt so bei 16-18mm Hub am Federbein. Weniger sag und es wird total unsensibel und fährt sich wie nen Hardtail, zuviel sag und wird total undefiniert und wabbelt im Federweg rum.


----------



## bubi_00 (16. September 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Zum Thema sag @Alpenstreicher: Höher im sag stehen funktioniert beim Rune meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wenn man das Rune ne weile gefahren ist und nen bissel mit dem sag gespielt hat merkt man schnell das es nur ein kleines Fenster gibt in dem der Hinterbau optimal funktioniert. Das liegt so bei 16-18mm Hub am Federbein. Weniger sag und es wird total unsensibel und fährt sich wie nen Hardtail, zuviel sag und wird total undefiniert und wabbelt im Federweg rum.



Das kleine Fenster ist wirklich extrem ausgeprägt, das merk sogar ich als Fahrwerkslegastheniker...SAG kommt beim Rune wirklich vor allem anderen


----------



## MalcolmX (16. September 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Lieber eine große Luftkammer die man mit Spacern verkleinern _kann_ als eine kleine Luftkammer die man dann aber nicht größer kriegt..
> So hat doch jeder mehr Möglichkeiten, und ich glaube nicht dass der Großteil mit mehr als 1 Spacer rumfährt.


Die XV kriegst du eben nicht klein genug... am Rune ist die normale Kammer bei DBAir deutlich sinnvoller...

Auch am Monarch Plus ist die mittlere Kammer imho besser geeignet als die fette Debonair...


----------



## lakekeman (16. September 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Die XV kriegst du eben nicht klein genug... am Rune ist die normale Kammer bei DBAir deutlich sinnvoller...



Sinnvoller für dich  Ich denke da eher an die "Masse" der Fahrer. Und da ist das gejaule dann groß wenn der Dämpfer nicht ständig den vollen Federweg nutzt. Zumindest war das so bevor die großen Luftkammern "in Mode" kamen


----------



## Jussi (16. September 2016)

Richtig! Ich habe das alles auch hinter mir, selbst eine vollgepackte XV ist keine normale Air Can.



lakekeman schrieb:


> Lieber eine große Luftkammer die man mit Spacern verkleinern _kann_ als eine kleine Luftkammer die man dann aber nicht größer kriegt..
> So hat doch jeder mehr Möglichkeiten, und ich glaube nicht dass der Großteil mit mehr als 1 Spacer rumfährt.



Da hast du soweit recht, die Möglichkeiten sind größer. Allerdings fährt auch meine Freundin im Rune 2 XL Spacer weil der Hinterbau sonst zu viel durch den Federweg rauscht und eine Racerin ist meine Freundin sicher nicht.  
Ich z.B. fahre die normale Air Can mit 2 XL Spacern. Erst so war es ok.

Zum DB Coil, diesen habe ich in La Thuile auf EWS Strecken getestet, dicke Spünge sind dort leider nicht gewesen, allerdings muß ich sagen das sich das Rad am Boden festgeklebt hatte, ultra sensibel war und beim fahren viel höher im Federweg gestanden hat! Das Gefühl der Sicherheit nahm extrem zu und somit auch der Speed!


----------



## Jussi (16. September 2016)

Ach übrigens vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemand der seinen Fox DHX2 2 Pos. Lever, oder den DB Coil CS gegen einen DB Air CS mit beiden Luftkammern für´s Rune tauschen möchte, kann mich gerne anschreiben. 
Zuzahlung natürlich von meiner Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (16. September 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich habe das alles auch hinter mir, selbst eine vollgepackte XV ist keine normale Air Can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem beim DB Coil ist einfach die fehlende Möglichkeit die Progression einzustellen. Hinterbauten die zum Ende hin degressiv werden wie das Rune oder zB auch das Fanes brauchen das aber, man muss nämlich sonst ne zu harte Feder fahren was wiederum viele Vorteile der Stahlfeder wieder zunichte macht. 

Ich hatte den Ccdb Coil CS zb mal in einem Fanes und hab ihn dann rausgeschmissen da mir das höhere Gewicht gegenüber einem Luftdämpfer keine Vorteile brachte aufgrund der harten Feder die ich fahren musste um nicht dauernd durchschläge zu kassieren.


----------



## MalcolmX (16. September 2016)

Hängt sicher auch mit dem Körpergewicht zusammen... aber ist doch super, wenn man heutzutage diverse Optionen hat, sein Fahrwerk anzupassen


----------



## Jussi (16. September 2016)

350 Feder im DB Coil CS bei 74kg nakisch war im Rune der Hammer. 

Das Darkside hat doch eine ähnliche Kennlinie und wird mit verschiedenen Stahlfederdämpfern angeboten. Fox, Rock Shox, Marzocchi...
Wenn das nicht funktioniert würden sie die doch nicht anbieten, oder?


----------



## grey (16. September 2016)

Beim DS fängt der degressive teil ziemlich genau mit dem Gummi anschlagspuffer an, der kaschiert sowas schon ganz gut.


----------



## urks (17. September 2016)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja schon ab und an mal das Thema mit dem nicht genau fluchtenden Hinterbau hier. Bei den Hülsen bzw. Buchsen des Monarchs sieht man es um einiges besser, wie mein Rahmen ausschaut:
> Linke Hülse hat so 0,5-1mm Spiel, rechte Hülse sitzt ziemlich Stramm zwischen Hinterbau und Dämpferauge.
> Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung damit gesammelt bzw. wegen so etwas seinen Rahmen zu Begutachtung eingeschickt?



Jetzt muss ich dieses Thema auch noch einmal aufwärmen. Nach einer Saison habe ich jetzt auch ein seitliches Spiel bei den hinteren Buchsen (mit einem Monarch).
Was ist eure Lösung dazu? Neue Buchsen? So lassen? Reklamieren?
Für das Material kann das Spiel ja nicht optimal sein...


----------



## mantra (18. September 2016)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt beim Rune für Stahlfederbeine: "Steht höher im Sag" ist ein schöner Euphemismus für "muss eine zu harte Feder fahren, weil es sonst durchschlägt".






iceis schrieb:


> Ich finde das man das überhauptnicht verallgemeinern kann.
> Es kommt erstmal drauf an wo man wie fahren will...ich z.b. könnte je nach Strecke in meiner Lyrik von Feder rot,blau,schwarz (jeweils anderes Setup versteht sich) und am Heck ccbd Inline (so oder so abgestimmt), getunten Vivid Coil mit 350 - 450 lbs fahren bei ca. 78kg Nackig.


Da geb ich Dir Recht...die Art der Strecke und das persönliche Fahrverhalten spielt immer eine Rolle in Bezug auf das, was möglich ist und sicherlich kann man mit den Einstellungen der Dämpfungselemente auch einen gewissen Einfluss nehmen, aber am Ende des Tages bleibt die mechanisch vorgegeben Kennlinie trotzdem so wie sie ist und beim Rune ist diese eher nicht für lineare Federkonstanten geeignet. Zumindest nicht wenn man grobe Strecken und keine/wenige Durchschläge als Focus hat.
Für flowige Trails ohne "huck to flat" Aktionen mag ein Coil Federbein gut funktionieren, aber bewegt man sich regelmäßig am Ende des Federwegs, erhöht sich die Anzahl der harten Durchschläge doch deutlich. Mit HSC kann man dagegenhalten, aber dadurch verschenkt man den Sensibilitätszugewinn der Stahlfeder in einem Maß, dass man doch gleich bei der Luftfeder hätte bleiben können.
Beim Rune mag das aufgrund des hauptsächlichen Einsatzgebietes noch einigermaßen im Rahmen bleiben, aber z.B. beim Darkside im DH Trimm fand ich die fehlende Endprogression extrem. Persönlich finde ich kaum etwas unangenehmer als ein Fahrwerk das gerade noch gut arbeitet und dann plötzlich und unerwartet hart durchschlägt. Hier ist mir ein unsensibleres, aber vorhersehbareres Fahrwerk deutlich lieber.

Rum probieren und neue Sachen kaufen macht Spaß und gehört fest zu unserem "Sport"...geht mir nicht anders...aber am Ende stellt sich doch die Frage, warum in DH Rädern mit progressiven Kennlinien andere, noch progressivere Umlenkungen, zusätzlich zu voll zugespacerten Luftdämpfern verwendet werden und auf der anderen Seite (relativ) lineare Coil-Elemente in degressiven "Enduros" Sinn machen sollen?!


----------



## half-devil333 (18. September 2016)

wo wir gerade beim Thema Coil Dämpfer sind... fährt oder ist jemand von euch einen RC4 im Rune gefahren? Lässt sich das ganze besser durch den einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz gestalten?


----------



## mantra (18. September 2016)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> wo wir gerade beim Thema Coil Dämpfer sind... fährt oder ist jemand von euch einen RC4 im Rune gefahren? Lässt sich das ganze besser durch den einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz gestalten?


Nicht im Rune, aber in anderen Rädern. Irgendwie bin ich mit dem Ding nie so richtig warm geworden, aber Bauart bedingt gehört er zu den Coil Dämpfern mit der höchsten Eigenprogression. Von daher wäre es bestimmt einen Versuch wert?!


----------



## andrewam (18. September 2016)

Finds noch erstaunlich das trotz der linearen kennlinie viele leute und freunde von keith einen CCDB Coil im Spitfire fahren... (ich weiss ist ein rune forum, jedoch die gleiche kennlinie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (18. September 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Finds noch erstaunlich das trotz der linearen kennlinie viele leute und freunde von keith einen CCDB Coil im Spitfire fahren... (ich weiss ist ein rune forum, jedoch die gleiche kennlinie)


Naja...das geht vermutlich ein wenig in die oben erwähnte Richtung?! Es ist immer eine Frage des Geländes und der Fahrweise. Die Gesamtperformance einer Stahlfeder ist der einer Luftfeder überlegen. Solange der Hinterbau nicht übertrieben degressiv ist und das Gelände eher flowigen Trialcharakter hat, macht eine Stahlfeder in Bezug auf Sensibilität, Lebendigkeit und Griplevel sicherlich Sinn. Es darf nur nichts unerwartet grobes kommen. Ich denke das beschreibt das ungefähre Einsatzgebiet des Spitfire?!


----------



## Adam1987 (18. September 2016)

Ich hab jetzt drei Touren mit dem Marzocchi Moto hinter mir. Das Setup passt noch nicht ganz, ich bin da aber schon auf nem guten Weg.

Im Vergleich zum vorherigen CCDB Air merkt man mehr Gegendruck im mittleren Federwegsbereich und wenn viele Schläge hintereinander kommen bleibt das Heck ruhiger. Es erzeugt mehr Traktion und wirkt etwas satter. Allerdings ist es derzeit irgendwie anstrengender zu fahren, obs an zuviel Lsc liegt muss ich noch erfahren. 

Harte Durchschläge hatte ich trotz Huck-to-flat Sprüngen keine. Hab den ProgressionBooster auf mittlerer Stellung und es funktioniert gut.


----------



## iceis (18. September 2016)

@mantra 
klar ich geb dir schon Recht das für jemanden der richtig reinhalten können will eine eher weniger progressive Kennlinie wenig bis kaum zu gebrauchen ist (egal ob in nem Enduro oder DH Rad).

Sinn macht ein Coildämpfer auch in weniger progressiven Rahmen "wenn eben die Strecke und der Fahrstil damit vereinbar sind", finde ich.
Ob z.b. das Darkside grundsätzlich zu wenig progressiv ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, noch nie damit gefahren.
Kann mir aber vorstellen das man mit einer eher weniger progressiven Kennlinie mehr Kundenwünsche abdecken kann und ein solches Bike dann sozusagen massentauglicher ist.


----------



## DerDerWo (18. September 2016)

Hi Rune-Freunde,

kurzer Themenwechsel. Ist jemand auf der Suche nach einem 2016er Rune? Werde meins leider wieder verkaufen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/832407-banshee-rune-v-2016-custom-aufbau-l

Bei Interesse, gerne melden!


Grüße

Wugg


----------



## mantra (18. September 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> @mantra
> klar ich geb dir schon Recht das für jemanden der richtig reinhalten können will eine eher weniger progressive Kennlinie wenig bis kaum zu gebrauchen ist (egal ob in nem Enduro oder DH Rad).
> 
> Sinn macht ein Coildämpfer auch in weniger progressiven Rahmen "wenn eben die Strecke und der Fahrstil damit vereinbar sind", finde ich.
> ...


Im Prinzip wollte ich genau darauf hinaus, denn es gibt sicherlich einen Grund dafür warum die KS Link Bikes ursprünglich nur mit Luftdämpfern angeboten wurden und Keith damals auch von der Verwendung von Coils eher abgeraten hat. Beim DS wurden dann im 2ten Jahr auch Coils angeboten wobei hier die Empfehlung zum MZ Moto ging (welchen Keith übrigens auch selber im DS fährt). Der Grund für das Nachreichen der Coils war sicherlich auch die hohe Anzahl der Nachfragen in den amerikanischen Foren, denn am Ende lebt auch Banshee davon ihr Zeugs zu verkaufen...

Nicht dass das falsch rüber kommt: Ich bin absoluter Fan von Stahlfedern! Dies aber nur wenn die Einbauumgebung (Kinematik, Dämpfung) dafür ausgelegt ist oder aber man nicht Gefahr läuft das Ende des Federwegs zu erreichen. Diese Einstellung gilt sowohl für Gabeln als auch für Hinterbauten.
Zusätzlich gibt es in den seltensten Fällen richtig oder falsch. Es ist immer eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung, Vorlieben, Kompromissbereitschaft etc..
Früher, als mein Körper noch mehr wegstecken konnte, hätte ich immer die Gesamtperformance einer Stahlfeder bevorzugt und die Durchschläge ertragen. Heute komme ich mir nach nem wirklich harten Durchschlag am Heck vor, als hätte ich nen Bandscheibenvorfall und kann danach nen Tag nur noch bucklig laufen... Dinge wie eine positionsabhängige Druckstufe oder progressive Luftfedern haben seit dem enorm an Stellenwert gewonnen 

EDIT: Noch was als Ergänzung: Nicht dass das falsch rüber kommt... Ich bin sicherlich nicht der krasseste und talentierteste Fahrer, aber genau dass ist das Problem! Wer die Linie immer perfekt trifft, hat sicherlich deutlich weniger Sorge mit Durchschlägen als Leute wie ich, die ein Roadgap auch mal zu kurz landen...


----------



## Jussi (19. September 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Bilder der 17er Rune Modelle?
Das gelbe kenne ich, mich interessiert in erster Linie das Rune in RAW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (20. September 2016)

Servus Leute,

hat noch jemand 26" Ausfallenden rumliegen welche er auch verkaufen würde ?

gruß
Adam


----------



## jammerlappen (20. September 2016)

Mich würden in dem Zusammenhang ja mal die 27,5er interessieren


----------



## el Lingo (20. September 2016)

Ich habe 26er für die 142er Achse. Bitte PN senden...


----------



## Seppl- (20. September 2016)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Hi Rune-Freunde,
> 
> kurzer Themenwechsel. Ist jemand auf der Suche nach einem 2016er Rune? Werde meins leider wieder verkaufen.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/832407-banshee-rune-v-2016-custom-aufbau-l
> ...


Verkauf das doch nicht, sowas bereut man  glaub mir 


Achja, hallo ihr Banshees


----------



## el Lingo (20. September 2016)

Kann mir bitte jemand mal kurz zusammenfassen, welche Änderungen das Rune von 2014 zu 2016 bekommen hat? Tretlager kommt tiefer, das habe ich schon gesehen. Was noch?

Und hat jemand beide gefahren und kann mir dazu was sagen?


----------



## DerDerWo (21. September 2016)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand mal kurz zusammenfassen, welche Änderungen das Rune von 2014 zu 2016 bekommen hat? Tretlager kommt tiefer, das habe ich schon gesehen. Was noch?
> 
> Und hat jemand beide gefahren und kann mir dazu was sagen?


Für 2016 wurde das Rune V2 kräftig überarbeitet. Das Tretlager wurde abgesenkt, das Oberrohr verlängert, der Lenkwinkel flacher und der Sitzwinkel steiler. Somit ist das Rune noch besser für 650b Laufräder geeignet, die bergab Qualitäten wurden nochmal gesteigert und das gute Kletterverhalten optimiert. Trotzdem bleibt es variabel wie früher. Auch 26“ Laufräder sind nach wie vor möglich, der Lenkwinkel bleibt anpassbar ( 64,5° bis 65,5° ) und verschiedene Nabeneinbaubreiten sind dank der wechselbaren Ausfallenden kein Problem. Auch für 2016 bleibt das Ziel des Banshee Rune: Maximaler Fahrspass bergab gepaart mit gutem Kletterverhalten, egal ob im Bikepark, dem Hometrail oder  auf einer ausgedehnten Tour im Gebirge.

Die Beschreibung stammt nicht von mir. Ist evtl. die offizielle für den deutschen Markt.


----------



## MalcolmX (21. September 2016)

Kurz gefasst, aus meiner Sicht geht es sowohl bergauf als auch bergab nochmal einen Tacken besser als vorher


----------



## mantra (22. September 2016)

Also ich hatte beide und ich muss sagen dass sich das 2014er mit 26" und das 2016er mit 650 recht ähnlich fahren... Beide Geil 

Das 2016er kommt mir etwas schneller vor, aber da ich zwischenrein 2 andere Räder hatte, mag das täuschen?! Der Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall nicht weltbewegend.


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2016)

Ok, danke dafür! Kann jemand verlässlich sagen,in welcher Geometrie-Position der Reach gemessen wurde? Bei 65, 65,5 oder 66° Lenkwinkel? In der Regel verändert sich der Reach ja durch Veränderung des Lenkwinkels doch um ein paar mm. Ich überlege, das 2014er Rune entweder gegen ein aktuelles Rune oder gegen das Devinci Spartan zu wechseln. Das Spartan ist im Reach kürzer und ich möchte es nicht so viel kürzer haben.


----------



## mantra (22. September 2016)

Leider nein, aber ganz wild geraten würde ich auf "Neutral" tippen?! Durch die eher geringen Einbauhöhe der damals gewählten Referenzgabel (545mm AC) ist die Tabelle aber eh "schwierig". Zusätzlich kommt noch dazu dass die meisten anderen Hersteller zur, zugrundeliegenden AC überhaupt keine Angaben machen....






Das 2016 Rune ist auf jeden Fall länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2016)

Das mit der Basis neutral hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt


----------



## grey (22. September 2016)

da sind sowieso konsequent schon lang die gleichen Fehler in den geotabellen.
wheelbase ist hier ident für 26 und 27,5, eher unwahrscheinlich, außer man verwendet 27,5" dropouts für 26", dagegen spricht aber die unterschiedliche cst angabe.

ich komm egal welche kombinationen ich in http://bikegeo.muha.cc/ werfe, eigentlich immer drauf, dass das darkside und rune rechnerisch länger (reach und stack) ist als hier angegeben. Was solls, besser als umgekehrt.


logisch wär natürlich neutral, aber es stimmt trotzdem nie zusammen um paar mm..


----------



## mantra (22. September 2016)

Alles in allem ist es einfach schwierig anhand von Tabellen realistische Aussagen zu treffen, da man nahezu nie weiß wie genau die  Werte zu stande gekommen sind.

Z.B. habe ich mir vorgestern ein Transition Scout aufgebaut. Da das Rad bis 2017 nur mit 140mm 27.5" Pike verkauft wurde, hab ich einfach mal angenommen dass die AC dieser Gabel die ungefähre Grundlage der Geometrietabelle ist. Laut dieser Tabelle sollte es in L 457mm Reach haben.
Das Rune hat bei 549mm AC einen Reachangabe von 455mm in L. Berücksichtigt man, dass meine Lyrik eine etwas höhere Einbaulänge hat, sollte der Reach also beim Rune geringer sein als beim Scout.
Am Ende ist es nun so, dass sich das Scout so anfühlt als wäre es spürbar kürzer...


----------



## MalcolmX (22. September 2016)

Also das 2016er Rune Large in neutral mit 26" Ausfallern stimmt ziemlich gut zu den angegebenen 121cm Radstand...


----------



## Pakalolo (22. September 2016)

Stimmen denn die Angaben zur Tretlagerhöhe bei der neuen Geometrie?


----------



## grey (22. September 2016)

Wheelbase, cst, tretlagerhöhe passt sehr gut zu den angaben bei mir.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. September 2016)

ja, auf 2-3mm bin ich bei der angegebenen Geo... Tretlager mit 26" LRS, 2.4" Reifen und 650B Mattoc 160mm ist auf neutral so 337mm...


----------



## svenson69 (22. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Hat jemand noch ein paar alte Cane Creek Buchsen rumliegen?



Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur so ein 4mm Ring oder 2x2mm von dem Ganzen


----------



## HansDampf89 (22. September 2016)

Hätte ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx-action (23. September 2016)

Jetzt konnte ich das Fox Fahrwerk mal so richtig testen.
Der Fox X2 2pos arbeitet wunderbar sahnig im Rune, ich finde das ist mal eine Steigerung zum CCDB, hammermäßig.
Der 2-Positionen-" Open" /" Firm" -Hebel funktioniert auch viel besser als der CS.


----------



## svenson69 (23. September 2016)

mx-action schrieb:


> Jetzt konnte ich das Fox Fahrwerk mal so richtig testen.
> Der Fox X2 2pos arbeitet wunderbar sahnig im Rune, ich finde das ist mal eine Steigerung zum CCDB, hammermäßig.
> Der 2-Positionen-" Open" /" Firm" -Hebel funktioniert auch viel besser als der CS.


Bestes Fahrwerk fürs Rune


----------



## Jussi (24. September 2016)

Hattest du nicht mal eine X-Fusion Gabel drin?


----------



## svenson69 (24. September 2016)

mantra schrieb:


> Leider nein, aber ganz wild geraten würde ich auf "Neutral" tippen?! Durch die eher geringen Einbauhöhe der damals gewählten Referenzgabel (545mm AC) ist die Tabelle aber eh "schwierig". Zusätzlich kommt noch dazu dass die meisten anderen Hersteller zur, zugrundeliegenden AC überhaupt keine Angaben machen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ab welchem Jahrgang hat das Rune einen Reach von 427mm? Ab 2015 oder erst 2016?
Überlege mein 14er mit 417mm Reach gegen ein längeres einzutauschen.

Will sich vielleicht auch grad jemand von seinem Rune in Gr.M mit längem Reach trennen


----------



## DerDerWo (24. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ab welchem Jahrgang hat das Rune einen Reach von 427mm? Ab 2015 oder erst 2016?
> Überlege mein 14er mit 417mm Reach gegen ein längeres einzutauschen.
> 
> Will sich vielleicht auch grad jemand von seinem Rune in Gr.M mit längem Reach trennen


"L" könnte ich anbieten. Da hättest sogar einen noch längeren Reach!


----------



## mantra (24. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ab welchem Jahrgang hat das Rune einen Reach von 427mm? Ab 2015 oder erst 2016?
> Überlege mein 14er mit 417mm Reach gegen ein längeres einzutauschen.
> 
> Will sich vielleicht auch grad jemand von seinem Rune in Gr.M mit längem Reach trennen


Ab 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (25. September 2016)

So hier mal meine Kiste, frisch rausgeputzt


----------



## tequesta (26. September 2016)

Möchte jemand Banshee Flip Chips für die neutrale Position verkaufen? Zustand neu oder gebraucht, aber nicht verbogen.
Gerne PN an mich, danke!


----------



## iceis (26. September 2016)

Wie verbiegen die sich denn?


----------



## andrewam (26. September 2016)

Wenn man mit dem Hammer draufhaut, oder die schrauben mit 100nm anzieht villeicht


----------



## iceis (26. September 2016)

tja bei 100Nm wären dann 88Nm zuviel drauf^^


----------



## tequesta (27. September 2016)

So schnell wie die sich lockern eher 20Nm zu wenig. Selbst bei grossem Hammer kuschen die nicht.


----------



## MalcolmX (27. September 2016)

Meine haben sich, seit ich mein erstes V2 im Jahr 2013 (oder Ende 2012) bekam, nie gelockert... was macht ihr alle mit dem Zeug?


----------



## Fartzilla (27. September 2016)

Habe auch keinerlei Probleme damit. Sind zwar erst 8 Monate eingeschraubt, haben sich aber weder nach Urlauben in den Alpen und Trips in diversen Bikeparks gelöst.


----------



## FastFabi93 (27. September 2016)

Bei mir haben sie sich erst einmal gelöst, dann mit Schraubensicherung montiert und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Frog (27. September 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Meine haben sich, seit ich mein erstes V2 im Jahr 2013 (oder Ende 2012) bekam, nie gelockert... was macht ihr alle mit dem Zeug?



...einmal eine Schraube (Modell 2012/13). Mit Schraubensicherung montiert und ruhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (27. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ab welchem Jahrgang hat das Rune einen Reach von 427mm? Ab 2015 oder erst 2016?
> Überlege mein 14er mit 417mm Reach gegen ein längeres einzutauschen.
> 
> Will sich vielleicht auch grad jemand von seinem Rune in Gr.M mit längem Reach trennen



Heute habe ich mein 14er Rune verkauft 

Deswegen nochmal,wenn sich jemand von seinem 2016er Gr.M trennen möchte,der kann sich gern melden


----------



## BrotherMo (28. September 2016)

Das gute Stück..... Hoffe du bist nicht zu sehr in Trauer....


----------



## jannemann1911 (6. Oktober 2016)

Hi ich interessiere mich wirklich sehr für das Rune, würde nur gern vor der Bestellung mal auf einem gesessen haben. Gibt es zufällig jemand in der Region Köln/Bonn der eins in L fährt? 

LG
Jan


----------



## Braitax (6. Oktober 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-standorte.810844/

Hätte nur eins in M.


----------



## jannemann1911 (6. Oktober 2016)

Trotzdem Danke... hatte den Standort Thread noch garnicht gesehen


----------



## Fartzilla (6. Oktober 2016)

Komme aus Koblenz wenn es nicht zu weit ist.


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Oktober 2016)

Hätte in Sindorf bei Köln ein XL falls das in Frage kommt.


----------



## svenson69 (8. Oktober 2016)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Das gute Stück..... Hoffe du bist nicht zu sehr in Trauer....



Jetzt bin ich wieder glücklich




 


 

Bis auf den Syntace Vector Carbon High 20 ist alles beim alten,außer halt der neue Rahmen
Die Sattelstütze wird noch gegen irgendwas anderes getauscht.Bin noch am überlegen,Fox Transfer Schwarz oder Kashima oder doch eine Reverb Stealth


----------



## Pakalolo (8. Oktober 2016)

Und auch schon wieder in den Bikemarkt eingestellt? 
Sorry....der musste sein 

Schaut super aus Und um auf deine Frage einzugehen....ich würde das mit der Fukushima Beschichtung durchziehen aus optischen Gründen. Von der Funktion her weiß ich nix über die Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (9. Oktober 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Und auch schon wieder in den Bikemarkt eingestellt?
> Sorry....der musste sein



Kein Thema 
Aber nein,bin noch nicht dazu gekommen

Und nur mal so nebenbei,mein altes Rune hat mich 2 1/2 Jahre begleitet,davon 2 Jahre im Bikemarkt.Und trotzdem wurde es bis zum Schluss geliebt und gefahren


----------



## Sagatasan (9. Oktober 2016)

Geiles Gerät! 
Habe denselben Rahmen. Mir gefällt gunmetall am besten 
Fox Transfer kann ich empfehlen! Funktioniert 1a  mit Seilzug! Einbau ruckzuck.


----------



## Rumpelchen (12. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

hat einer Huber Buchsen im Cane Creek Dämpfer verbaut?

Bin am überlegen ob ich tauschen soll.

An einem anderen Bike von mir war der unterschied deutlich spürbar.


----------



## andrewam (12. Oktober 2016)

http://www.racingbros.com/en/products/detail/11

Wären auch eine sehr gute alternative


----------



## MK_79 (12. Oktober 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat einer Huber Buchsen im Cane Creek Dämpfer verbaut?
> 
> ...




Ich habe die Huber anstelle der originalen. Alles sehr leichtgängig und passgenau. Die orginal bushings waren schnell durch und waren extrem schwergänging. 

Zum einpressen brauchst du ein spezielles Zwischenstück, aber das bekommst du beim Huber.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Oktober 2016)

mx-action schrieb:


> Der Fox X2 2pos arbeitet wunderbar sahnig im Rune, ich finde das ist mal eine Steigerung zum CCDB, hammermäßig.
> Der 2-Positionen-" Open" /" Firm" -Hebel funktioniert auch viel besser als der CS.



Kannst du da ggf. etwas konkreter werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurasio (16. Oktober 2016)

meins...


----------



## Diesti (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo! Was für ein Tune hat der Monarch RC3 im Spitty? Danke im Voraus ;-)


----------



## MK_79 (16. Oktober 2016)

eurasio schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 537947
> meins...



Hast du das Gewicht parat?


----------



## eurasio (16. Oktober 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Hast du das Gewicht parat?



14,5 kg so wie es da steht. Ist ein XL Rahmen.


----------



## Adam1987 (16. Oktober 2016)

X-king Protection an einem Rune? 
Montier doch gleich nen 59cm Lenker und Bar-Ends.


----------



## iceis (17. Oktober 2016)

Dieser X-King Protection hat gefühlt ne härtere Karkasse als z.b. ein HR2 Exo, so schlecht wird der nicht sein, Kumpel fährt ihn am Enduro und is zufrieden.


----------



## Adam1987 (17. Oktober 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Dieser X-King Protection hat gefühlt ne härtere Karkasse als z.b. ein HR2 Exo, so schlecht wird der nicht sein, Kumpel fährt ihn am Enduro und is zufrieden.



Tut mir leid aber du kannst doch nicht einen 650g Reifchen mit CrossCountry-Profil an einem Enduro fahren. Wenn du das ohne dauernde Durchschläge fahren kannst, ist das Bike definitiv eine oder sogar zwei Nummern zu groß. Mein DHR2 am Hinterrad wiegt 930g in Exo und das kommt garantiert nicht nur durch das stärkere Profil.


----------



## DC. (17. Oktober 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber du kannst doch nicht einen 650g Reifchen mit CrossCountry-Profil an einem Enduro fahren. Wenn du das ohne dauernde Durchschläge fahren kannst, ist das Bike definitiv eine oder sogar zwei Nummern zu groß. Mein DHR2 am Hinterrad wiegt 930g in Exo und das kommt garantiert nicht nur durch das stärkere Profil.


Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn das Gelände bei ihm nicht so ausgesetzt und verblockt ist, kommt er auch mit einem sehr leichten reifen sehr gut klar. Würde bei meinen hometrails im Wald sicher auch gehen. Fahre selber hinten den RockRazor mit der normalen Karkasse und hatte auch noch nie Probleme damit. Wenns zum Ballern in den Bikepark geht, nimmste vielleicht was robusteres mit, aber sonst


----------



## freetourer (17. Oktober 2016)

So pauschal kann man das sicher nicht sagen, dass man einen XKing am Hinterrad im Rune nicht fahren kann.

Gibt sogar recht gute Fahrer bei der EWS, die genau den Reifen hinten fahren - und da ist es erst recht wichtig pannenfrei unterwegs zu sein.

Ich hatte den auch mal ausprobiert - für mich ist der am Enduro nix, ich mag keinen zu großen Grip-Umnterschied zwischen Vorne und Hinten. Allerdings komme ich auch mit einem Ardent Vorne auch nicht klar.

Wenns für den @eurasio  passt ist doch alles gut.


----------



## eurasio (17. Oktober 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn das Gelände bei ihm nicht so ausgesetzt und verblockt ist, kommt er auch mit einem sehr leichten reifen sehr gut klar. Würde bei meinen hometrails im Wald sicher auch gehen. Fahre selber hinten den RockRazor mit der normalen Karkasse und hatte auch noch nie Probleme damit. Wenns zum Ballern in den Bikepark geht, nimmste vielleicht was robusteres mit, aber sonst




...das würde ich so unterschreiben, bei uns in Bremen ist nichts mit ausgesetzt oder Steinfeldern, für Bikeparkbesuche liegen dann "richtige" reifen parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (17. Oktober 2016)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber du kannst doch nicht einen 650g Reifchen mit CrossCountry-Profil an einem Enduro fahren. Wenn du das ohne dauernde Durchschläge fahren kannst, ist das Bike definitiv eine oder sogar zwei Nummern zu groß. Mein DHR2 am Hinterrad wiegt 930g in Exo und das kommt garantiert nicht nur durch das stärkere Profil.



Ich geb dir schon recht das auf dem Papier ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen X-King und HR2 besteht, in der Hand ist der aber nicht mehr so groß wodurch ich zumindest der Meinung bin das der X-King sooo schlecht nicht sein wird.
Müsste man halt probieren sonst bleibt alles wie immer nur Spekulation.


----------



## melle89 (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo an alle!
Ich bin seit kurzer Zeit glücklicher Besitzer eines Rune. Ich hab das Bike selber aufgebaut und dabei sind 2 Frage aufgekommen bei denen mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen könnte.

Wie viele Spacer am Tretlager braucht es bei einer 2-Fach Kurbel? 

Kennt jemand den Tune von dem mitgeliferten Monarch + Dämpfer? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## PazClemenza (18. Oktober 2016)

Tune ist ML, sind zwei kleine sticker drauf normalerweise!


----------



## Adam1987 (19. Oktober 2016)

Fährt jemand einen Vivid Air im Rune und kann ihn vielleicht mit dem CCDB Air vergleichen ?

Gruß
Adam


----------



## Piffpoff (20. Oktober 2016)

Hier 
Vivid Air M/M. Fühlt sich deutlich plüschiger an im direkten Vergleich zum CCDB Air. Fahre ihn im Park lieber, auf der Tour lieber den CCDB Air. Wippt weniger und kommt straffer daher.


----------



## Jussi (24. Oktober 2016)




----------



## el Lingo (1. November 2016)

Falls jemand ein Rune 2014 grün in XL mit CC Dämpfer, 650b Ausfallern (142mm Achse), Steuersatz und Reverb Stealth sucht, ich werde meines wohl abgeben. Dann bitte PN an mich senden.


----------



## A7XFreak (2. November 2016)

Es knackt mal wieder... vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand einen Rat:
tritt auf beim härteren Reintreten Bergauf und lässt sich reproduzieren wenn ich das Pedal belaste und danach den hinterbau einfedern lasse während ich drauf stehe, knackt dann schon ziemlich heftig aber das klappt nur in dieser Kombination. Also mehrmals einfedern lassen knackt dann nicht...
Hab bisher alle Schrauben kontrolliert und mal das Tretlager gewechselt, getan hat sich nichts.
Wären Dämpfer und Hinterradachse auch denkbar?


----------



## MK_79 (2. November 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Es knackt mal wieder... vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand einen Rat:
> tritt auf beim härteren Reintreten Bergauf und lässt sich reproduzieren wenn ich das Pedal belaste und danach den hinterbau einfedern lasse während ich drauf stehe, knackt dann schon ziemlich heftig aber das klappt nur in dieser Kombination. Also mehrmals einfedern lassen knackt dann nicht...
> Hab bisher alle Schrauben kontrolliert und mal das Tretlager gewechselt, getan hat sich nichts.
> Wären Dämpfer und Hinterradachse auch denkbar?




Könnte von einer der Achsen oder Kugellager kommen. Vielleicht hat sich auch ein Lager in ein Achse gearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (2. November 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Könnte von einer der Achsen oder Kugellager kommen. Vielleicht hat sich auch ein Lager in ein Achse gearbeitet.


Das Problem hatte ich schon nach einem halben Jahr, habe dann vor circa einem Monat alle Lager gewechselt und die betroffende Achse getauscht


----------



## MK_79 (2. November 2016)

Schau dir mal die Bushings des Dämpfers an. Vielleicht sind diese angegammelt. 
Meine vom CC sahen böse aus.


----------



## PazClemenza (3. November 2016)

Bei mir gabs auch eine längere Knackgeschichte:
Kam wie so oft irgendwo vom Tretlager/Rahmen. 
Tretlager gewechselt- kein Erfolg
Pedale geserviced - kein Erfolg
Neue Pedale - kein Erfolg
Rahmenlagerservice - kein Erfolg

Letztendlich wars so, dass sich das Directmount-KB von der Kurbel gelockert hatte. Evtl. auch mal checken!

Grüße


----------



## andrewam (3. November 2016)

Bei mir hats gerade erst gestern wieder anefangen zu knacken.konnte zum glück den fehler schnell eruieren, War das Schaltwerk. Dachte zuerst es sei das tretlager da dies genau gleich klingt bei knacken

Da das schaltwerk unter Belastung und beim einfedern sich bewegt könnte das doch bei dir auch das knacken auslösen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. November 2016)

Mal Pedale nachziehen, am besten vorher nochmal reinigen und leicht einfetten.


----------



## svenson69 (5. November 2016)

Ich war heute mal etwas im Dreck spielen






Danach ist mir beim putzen folgendes aufgefallen.
Ist das normal,das an den Lagersitzen kein Lack ist?








Bei meinem schwarzen war da alles schwarz!
Kann da jemand vielleicht was dazu sagen?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2016)

Das schwarze war wohl komplett eloxiert, deins ist ja lackiert.


----------



## woody2811 (5. November 2016)

Hallo Banshee-Fahrer,
hat noch jemand 26" 142mm ausfallende, die er nicht mehr brauch und mir verkaufen möchte?
LG
Mathias


----------



## Braitax (5. November 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal etwas im Dreck spielen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 544046
> 
> ...



Das ist normal


----------



## analoguepascal (9. November 2016)

woody2811 schrieb:


> Hallo Banshee-Fahrer,
> hat noch jemand 26" 142mm ausfallende, die er nicht mehr brauch und mir verkaufen möchte?
> LG
> Mathias


ich würde meine wohl gegen die 650B variante tauschen wenn du welche hast.einfach PN


----------



## Floh (9. November 2016)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch eine längere Knackgeschichte:
> Kam wie so oft irgendwo vom Tretlager/Rahmen.
> Tretlager gewechselt- kein Erfolg
> Pedale geserviced - kein Erfolg
> ...



So ähnlich war es bei mir auch, aber die Lager zu wechseln hat letztendlich den Erfolg gebracht. Dabei lag es nicht an den Lagern selber.
OK, einige Lager waren vergammelt, weil zu wenig Fett drin war. Da hab ich bei den neuen gleich mal vorgesorgt.

Was aber das Knacken beseitigt hat, war das Einkleben der Lager in die Sitze.
Das unterste Lagerpaar am Rahmen ging bei mir fast von Hand rein, der Sitz war also zu lose. Jetzt ist Schweigen im Walde.
Die Sitze waren nicht ausgeschlagen, nur zu groß


----------



## iceis (10. November 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> So ähnlich war es bei mir auch, aber die Lager zu wechseln hat letztendlich den Erfolg gebracht. Dabei lag es nicht an den Lagern selber.
> OK, einige Lager waren vergammelt, weil zu wenig Fett drin war. Da hab ich bei den neuen gleich mal vorgesorgt.
> 
> Was aber das Knacken beseitigt hat, war das Einkleben der Lager in die Sitze.
> ...



Dann war das Problem seit der ersten Ausfahrt vorhanden korrekt?

Nehme mal an das ist ein guter Grund zur Reklamation,
vorausgesetzt wenn man auch schnell handelt und nicht erst Monate lang den Rahmen fährt.


Gehe davon aus ein Lagersitz wird an einer recht hochwertigen Maschine für Metallbearbeitung mit ebenso recht hochwertigen Werkzeug gemacht. Frage mich wie es zu einem zu großen Lagersitz kommen kann.
Hier sind doch sicher Leute aus der Metallbearbeitung die vielleicht sogar sehr genau etwas dazu sagen können?
Interessiert sicher nicht nur mich.


----------



## Floh (10. November 2016)

Ich denke Du hast Recht, dass es ein Reklamationsgrund wäre, aber wer prüft bei einem neuen Rahmen denn ob die Lagersitze das richtige Maß haben? Ist ja schliesslich alles montiert.
NORMALERWEISE sollte es möglich sein, wenn man den Rahmen aufgespannt hat in einer ordentlichen Vorrichtung, alle Lagersitze auf Passmaß zu fräsen. Aber die empfohlene Passung ist eine js7, das ist eine Übergangspassung. Das heisst es ist auch Spiel zulässig, genauso wie leichter Press-Sitz.
Bei einem der Lagersitze war auch Lack an einem Teil der Fläche. Das heisst, wahrscheinlich haben sie die Bearbeitungszugabe zu klein gewählt, und mit ein bisschen Verzug beim Schweißen war dann gar nicht genug Material da um den Sitz an der richtigen Stelle auf Maß zu bringen.


----------



## everyday26 (10. November 2016)

Lagersitze sind ein sehr heikles Thema. Wenn sie sehr streng sind, entstehen Spannungsrisse. Das war z.B. bei der ersten Serie des Banshee Wildcard teilweise der Fall. Zu weite Sitze können Geräusche verursachen. Optimal ist meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn sich ein Lager in den gefetteten Lagersitz mit nur sehr wenig Kraft einpressen lässt. Dann treten keine hohen Spannungen auf. Bei mehrmaligem Lagertausch, welcher evtl. die Lagersitze etwas beansprucht hat, kann man sich dann sehr gut mit Loctite behelfen.


----------



## iceis (10. November 2016)

@Floh
Klar so einen Lagersitz prüft wohl kein Mensch an seinem Neurad.
Ist es denn so schwer einen Lagersitz erst nach dem Schweißen reinzufräsen?
Da müsste es doch eine Aufspannung geben womit eine hohe Wiederholgenauigkeit gegeben ist?

@everyday26
Jo so ein Lagersitz ist heikel und was anderes als ein Loch für einen Dübel in der Wand^^

Span(n)endes Thema xD


----------



## Floh (11. November 2016)

Der Lagersitz muss ja genau an einem bestimmten Ort sitzen, die Achse muss in der Flucht liegen, und das Maß muss auf wenige Hunderstel mm genau sein. Das ist schon anspruchsvoll bei einer Schweißkonstruktion.
Ich kenne das so, dass die Bohrungen im Rahmen etwas kleiner vorgefertigt werden, und man die nach dem Schweißen (oder sogar nach dem Pulvern) aufspindelt, damit die Lagerachsen auch alle fluchten.
Und das Problem hast Du beim Banshee vier Mal am Hauptrahmen und vier Mal an der Schwinge. Und beide Teile müssen von beiden Seiten bearbeitet werden - Umspannen musst Du also auch noch, wenn Du nicht gerade eine Anlage hast die das gleichzeitig kann (bei der geringen Anzahl Rahmen eher unwahrscheinlich).
Manchmal verstehe ich, warum sich Leute Eingelenker kaufen. Und dann fahre ich wieder Rune und weiß, warum ich auf short link Hinterbauten stehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (11. November 2016)

Hat wer einen 2016er Rune Rahmen der noch gut in Schuß ist abzugeben? Größe Large wär super. Brauch mal was neues ;-) Orange Alpine 160 würd mir ja auch gefallen. Mal schaun was mir zuerst in die Hände fällt


----------



## chiefrock (17. November 2016)

Falls wer jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt der jemanden...
Demnächst auch im Bikemarkt.

2014er Rune L Rahmen aufgebaut Anfang 2015... wie abgebildet alles Komplett abzugeben.
Einzige Änderungen sind:
Mit 77 Designz Kettenführung
Frühjahr 2016 einbau vom Fast 3Way Factory Kit Tuning der Pike






Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich


----------



## BoulderTom (19. November 2016)

Mein erstes Banshee . Ich fand die Rahmen schon immer spannend aber irgendwie war mir das alles zu massiv gebaut. Mit den neuen hydrogeformten Rohren der '17er Rahmen war es jetzt allerdings um mich geschehen.


----------



## tommi101 (19. November 2016)

Sieht guuut aus! Für welche Rahmengröße bei welchen Körpermaßen hast Du Dich entschieden?


----------



## BoulderTom (19. November 2016)

Habe einen L Rahmen bei 178/85 Körpergröße/Schrittlänge genommen. Ich komme von einem deutlich kürzeren Liteville 301 auf welchem ich mich immer recht "eingequetscht" gefühlt habe. Bin im Herbst mal 2 andere größere Bikes Probe gefahren um ein Gefühl für Rahmengrößen zu bekommen und denke, dass L recht gut für mich passen sollte. Über die Vorbaulänge lässt sich ja eh noch einiges regulieren.


----------



## kRoNiC (19. November 2016)

Kannst du den Rahmen mal bitte an die Waage hängen? 

Inklusive Steckachse und Dropouts wenns geht


----------



## BoulderTom (19. November 2016)

Ich hatte ihn heute mal schnell an die Kofferwage gehangen, allerdings ohne Achse und Dropouts. Die vermutlich nicht sonderlich genaue Wage blieb bei 2,6/2,7kg stehen.
Werde aber versuchen noch eine vernünftigere Wage aufzutreiben und dann das Ganze nochmal komplett wiegen.


----------



## kRoNiC (19. November 2016)

Danke


----------



## A7XFreak (19. November 2016)

Sieht schon geil aus aber trotzdem bin ich froh ein 16er zu haben, das ist weniger weichgespült, maskuliner was weiß ich, ich denke nen paar werden mich schon verstehen.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoulderTom (19. November 2016)

Ich bin mal recht zuversichtlich, dass sich auch die neuen Rahmen noch maskulin bewegen lassen.


----------



## A7XFreak (19. November 2016)

Aber selbstverständlich. Dafür wurde das Ding gebaut [emoji106]


----------



## MK_79 (19. November 2016)

@BoulderTom : könntest du noch ein Bild vom Übergang Oberrohr zu Sattelrohr und vom Steuerkopfbereich machen?

Eine Lösung wie bei Nicolai  hätte mir besser gefallen, irgendwie sieht der Übergang Oberrohr /Sattelrohr  jetzt wie ein Cube aus.
Vielleicht auch nur Gewöhnung. Gewicht wäre wirklich interessant - 2,7 für den Rahmen mit Achse, etc. wäre Mal eine Sache. Vielleicht holt hier eine gute Waage ja was raus

Was mir wiederum super gefällt ist das schmale Oberrohr das zum Steuerkopf breit wird.


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2016)

Wie ein Cube ?
Lebenslanges Bansheeverbot !


----------



## MK_79 (20. November 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie ein Cube ?
> Lebenslanges Bansheeverbot !






Der Übergang vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr meine ich, nicht das Rad an sich - nur um das noch mal zu unterstreichen.


----------



## lakekeman (20. November 2016)

Rune 2017 Größe M wiegt mit Ausfallende/Achse/Schrauben etc. 3,25 KG (ohne Dämpfer).
Gewogen von everyday26.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (20. November 2016)

Na dann stimmt aber was mit der Waage nicht von BoulderTom 
Die Ausfallenden beim 2016er Rune mit Schaltauge und Schrauben wogen ca. 250g + noch mal ca. 60-70g für die Steckachse hinten.

Die neuen Ausfallenden sollen ja noch mal leichter sein als die von letztem Jahr. Theoretisch müsstest du ja dann auf +-3Kg ohne Dämpfer kommen bei dem L Rahmen.

Warten wir mal die genaue Messung von BoulderTom ab


----------



## BoulderTom (20. November 2016)

@MK_79 Was für eine Ansicht interessiert dich denn? Also was willst du sehen, was auf den Bildern noch nicht zu sehen war?

@kRoNiC Ja, Kofferwage ist Schrott. Taugt höchstens dazu neue Gewichtsrekorde aufzustellen.


----------



## kRoNiC (20. November 2016)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Werte mit ner genauen Waage 

Kannst den Rahmen auch auf einer Küchenwaage ausbalancieren


----------



## Britney83 (20. November 2016)

@BoulderTom 
Wo hast denn den Rahmen her und was kostet das 2017er Modell?


----------



## BoulderTom (20. November 2016)

Britney83 schrieb:


> @BoulderTom
> Wo hast denn den Rahmen her und was kostet das 2017er Modell?



Der Rahmen ist von www.everyday26.de und liegt inkl Monarch plus bei 1.599 EUR. Sehr fairer Preis und angenehme, zügige Abwicklung.


----------



## MK_79 (20. November 2016)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> @MK_79 Was für eine Ansicht interessiert dich denn? Also was willst du sehen, was auf den Bildern noch nicht zu sehen war?




Passt, reicht vom zoomen deiner Bilder.


----------



## Knollensteppe (21. November 2016)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Sieht schon geil aus aber trotzdem bin ich froh ein 16er zu haben, das ist weniger weichgespült, maskuliner was weiß ich, ich denke nen paar werden mich schon verstehen.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit





2014er Rune XL











Gruß,
Robert


----------



## rabidi (21. November 2016)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> Mein erstes Banshee . Ich fand die Rahmen schon immer spannend aber irgendwie war mir das alles zu massiv gebaut. Mit den neuen hydrogeformten Rohren der '17er Rahmen war es jetzt allerdings um mich geschehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 547857 Anhang anzeigen 547858


Sehr schön,
mein 2017er Rune in gelb Grösse L ist auch unterwegs und dass ich nach dem 2014er Rune wieder eins gekauft habe will was heissen.
Ich freue mich obwohl ichs wohl erst im Januar oder Februar fahrfertig mache...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Lexx85 (21. November 2016)

rabidi schrieb:


> Sehr schön,
> mein 2017er Rune in gelb Grösse L ist auch unterwegs und dass ich nach dem 2014er Rune wieder eins gekauft habe will was heissen.
> Ich freue mich obwohl ichs wohl erst im Januar oder Februar fahrfertig mache...
> 
> ...



Wenn der Rahmen da ist, musst auch mal Bilder einstellen. Die 2017 Modell sind wirklich schön.


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. November 2016)

Und wiegen nicht vergessen 
Hat schon jemand Gewichte vom 2017er Spitfire ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoulderTom (21. November 2016)

Hier jetzt die fachmännisch ermittelten Gewichte für einen 2017er Rune Rahmen in Gr. L und schwarz Elox:
Rahmen inkl Sattelklemme: 3188g
Ausfallenden: 220g
Steckachse: 62g
Unterm Strich also 3470g für alles ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Lexx85 (21. November 2016)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> Hier jetzt die fachmännisch ermittelten Gewichte für einen 2017er Rune Rahmen in Gr. L und schwarz Elox:
> Rahmen inkl Sattelklemme: 3188g
> Ausfallenden: 220g
> Steckachse: 62g
> Unterm Strich also 3470g für alles ohne Dämpfer.



Top!


----------



## freetourer (21. November 2016)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> Hier jetzt die fachmännisch ermittelten Gewichte für einen 2017er Rune Rahmen in Gr. L und schwarz Elox:
> Rahmen inkl Sattelklemme: 3188g
> Ausfallenden: 220g
> Steckachse: 62g
> Unterm Strich also 3470g für alles ohne Dämpfer.



Also ziemlich identisches Gewicht zu 2016 !?


----------



## kRoNiC (21. November 2016)

Schade. Doch einiges schwerer als erwartet. Danke fürs wiegen


----------



## US. (21. November 2016)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> Hier jetzt die fachmännisch ermittelten Gewichte für einen 2017er Rune Rahmen in Gr. L und schwarz Elox:
> Rahmen inkl Sattelklemme: 3188g
> Ausfallenden: 220g
> Steckachse: 62g
> Unterm Strich also 3470g für alles ohne Dämpfer.



Danke!
Also schwerer als das 2016er Rune. Meins wiegt 3384 + 48g für die Dämpferbefestigung. Macht 3432g mit allem für das 2016er in L und schwarz.
Ggü. den angekündigten 500g Ersparnis, die ich eh nie geglaubt habe, ist das schon enttäuschend.


----------



## kRoNiC (21. November 2016)

Wundert mich jetzt auch stark. Vor allem da die Gewichtsersparnis so angepriesen wurde ... Echt Schade


----------



## BoulderTom (21. November 2016)

Jup, ich war auch etwas überrascht. Der verwendeten Waage traue ich grundsätzlich aber schon. Ist bei mir in der Firma und die wird normalerweise dazu verwendet um Mischungen für die Kunststoffproduktion abzumessen. Sollte also passen.


----------



## freetourer (21. November 2016)

Ich finde es persönlich ja eher gut, dass die Rahmen nicht massiv leichter geworden sind.  - Leichtbaufetischisten sollten nach wie vor eben woanders schauen.

Die Rahmen sind eben gebaut um gefahren zu werden, stabil zu sein, robust zu wirken und keinen Stress zu machen. - Und bei den Banshee Rahmen ist das Gewicht doch eigentlich gut investiert.

Interessant wäre ja mal, wie Banshee darauf kommt so viel Gewichtsersparnis zu versprechen.


----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo auch mal Infos zu Geometrie etc der neuen Rahmen? Ich finde weder bei Banshee noch bei Everyday was dazu. Übersehe ich das immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (22. November 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Also ziemlich identisches Gewicht zu 2016 !?



man muss schon auch bedenken, dass der 16er Rahmen lackiert ist und der neue schwarze eloxiert ist.


----------



## Braitax (22. November 2016)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo auch mal Infos zu Geometrie etc der neuen Rahmen? Ich finde weder bei Banshee noch bei Everyday was dazu. Übersehe ich das immer?



Bitte


----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2016)

Danke!


----------



## JayKai (22. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben nun ein Banshee Rune in M gewogen. Ist lakiert und wiegt sogar ein paar Gramm mehr als das vergleichbike von 2016.
siehe Link:Gewicht: 3744 g

Für eine Gewichtsersparnis wäre ich vom 2016er Modell auf 2017 umgestiegen. Leider finde ich nun keinen Grund auf das neue Modell umzusteigen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Rahmenformen schon filigraner hergestellt wurden und durchaus ihren Scharm haben


----------



## rabidi (22. November 2016)

Meins ist auch da:


----------



## Lexx85 (22. November 2016)

rabidi schrieb:


> Meins ist auch da:
> Anhang anzeigen 548754



Is ne echt hübsche Farbkombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2016)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Rune 2017 Größe M wiegt mit Ausfallende/Achse/Schrauben etc. 3,25 KG (ohne Dämpfer).
> Gewogen von everyday26.





BoulderTom schrieb:


> Hier jetzt die fachmännisch ermittelten Gewichte für einen 2017er Rune Rahmen in Gr. L und schwarz Elox:
> Rahmen inkl Sattelklemme: 3188g
> Ausfallenden: 220g
> Steckachse: 62g
> Unterm Strich also 3470g für alles ohne Dämpfer.


Hmmmmm ... komisch, komisch. Unterm Strich also vermutlich KEINE Gewichtsersparnis am Rahmen?!? Die neuen Dropouts alleine sollten doch schon gut leichter sein, sind ja fast nur noch halb so groß ... ? Warum dann so eine relativ stark promotete Ansage? 

Hätte mich andererseits aber auch gewundert, denn ca. 400 bis 500 Gramm weniger sind schon ordentlich, erst recht, wenn das hauptsächlich durch ein neues Oberrohr/Unterrohr erreicht werden soll, bei gleicher Stabilität.

Naja, so gibt es vermutlich einen kurzen und kleinen Aufschrei der Weight-Weenies (diesmal vielleicht berechtigt) - und gut ist! Ich werde trotzdem irgendwann mein 13er Spitty-Rahmen gegen ein 17er austauschen.


----------



## iceis (22. November 2016)

Schon schade die Sache mit den Gewichten, allerdings ist mir das noch immer lieber als wenn jemanden (oder mir in Zukunft) der dann evtl. zu leichte Rahmen unterm Arsch wegbricht.


----------



## US. (22. November 2016)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich finde es persönlich ja eher gut, dass die Rahmen nicht massiv leichter geworden sind.  - Leichtbaufetischisten sollten nach wie vor eben woanders schauen.



Grundsätzlich sehe ich das schon auch so. Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß bei einem Rahmen mit verschraubten Ausfallenden nicht viel Potential drin ist; vielleicht 200g.
Die Ansage bzgl. Gewichtsreduktion bleibt aber ein ordentlicher Lapsus von Banshee

Hübsch sind die neuen Rahmen - keine Frage. Allerdings werde ich wohl doch nicht vom 16er auf das 17er umsteigen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2016)

Ist bei den Rahmen eigentlich immer noch eine Banshee-Hausmarken-Sattelstütze dabei?


----------



## JayKai (22. November 2016)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ist bei den Rahmen eigentlich immer noch eine Banshee-Hausmarken-Sattelstütze dabei?



Nein ist nicht. Gabs 2016 und 2015 so weit ich weis schon nicht mehr.


----------



## tommi101 (22. November 2016)

Den neuen Rohrsatz vom Hauptrahmen finde ich tatsächlich auch sehr gelungen....der Hinterbau sieht optisch dem Vorgänger ziemlich ähnlich. Die angekündigte Gewichtsersparnis, die scheinbar zumindest beim Rune nicht realisiert werden konnte, trübt dennoch etwas die Vorfreude


----------



## NoStyle (22. November 2016)

JayKai schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht. Gabs 2016 und 2015 so weit ich weis schon nicht mehr.


Ah okee, schade. Aber danke! 



tommi101 schrieb:


> Den neuen Rohrsatz vom Hauptrahmen finde ich tatsächlich auch sehr gelungen....der Hinterbau sieht optisch dem Vorgänger ziemlich ähnlich. Die angekündigte Gewichtsersparnis, die scheinbar zumindest beim Rune nicht realisiert werden konnte, trübt dennoch etwas die Vorfreude


Die einzige Änderung am Hinterbau werden wohl die etwas verlängerten Streben sein vs. den kleineren/kürzeren Dropouts, und dessen Anschraub-Gusset. Vermutlich bietet der Hinterbau das meiste Potential zur Gewichts-Reduktion. Dann wird er aber eventuell nicht mehr so verwindungssteif sein ...

Ich muss zugeben: Ein kleines bisschen enttäuscht bin ich bezüglich Gewicht (Ankündigung vs. Realität) auch, aber mal weitere gemessene Gewichte abwarten. War eh nicht oben auf meiner persönlichen Prio-Liste. Robustheit & Langlebigkeit sind mir wichtiger - dazu braucht es leider etwas mehr "Fleisch" am Rahmen! Wer Banshee schon länger kennt hat vermutlich auch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet.


----------



## bartos0815 (23. November 2016)

wenn weniger gewicht, dann nur mit carbon!
beim rune mit seinem massiven hinterbau, den links und den geschraubten dropouts liegt das hauptübel des gewichts sicher im hinteren bereich des rahmens.
hat schon mal jemand nur den mainframe gewogen? denke, dass der gar nicht so übertrieben schwer ist....

dennoch schade, dass von einer beträchtlichen gewichtsreduktion die rede war, die realität aber keine ersparnis sieht.
wäre auch zu schön, weniger gewicht für weniger kohle.....


----------



## Mr.A (23. November 2016)

naja weniger Gewicht wäre auch bei Alu schon möglich, siehe Giant mit einem technisch sehr ähnlichen Hinterbau... dann halt eher ohne verstell option.


----------



## JayKai (23. November 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wenn weniger gewicht, dann nur mit carbon!
> beim rune mit seinem massiven hinterbau, den links und den geschraubten dropouts liegt das hauptübel des gewichts sicher im hinteren bereich des rahmens.
> hat schon mal jemand nur den mainframe gewogen? denke, dass der gar nicht so übertrieben schwer ist....
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier bei uns auf der Seite. Dort ist ein 2015er hinterbau und vorderbau getrennt gewogen in Größe L hinterlegt. 
https://freeridefactory.com/gewichte/

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (23. November 2016)

Die Rune-Farben für 2017 sind ganz schön hässlich  
Und habe ich das richtig verstanden, bei dem Raw kann man die Decals auch nicht einfach so entfernen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. November 2016)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Die Rune-Farben für 2017 sind ganz schön hässlich
> Und habe ich das richtig verstanden, bei dem Raw kann man die Decals auch nicht einfach so entfernen?


jedes Jahr die gleiche Leier... Die Farben sind voll genial!  Und Raw ist nicht raw sondern einfac Klarlack.


----------



## GuyGood (23. November 2016)

Ja, das meinte ich. Also die Decals sind überlackiert. Man könnte dann sozusagen maximal nen anderen Sticker drüberkleben wenn man exakt arbeitet?  Also jetzt vom schwarzen Rahmen abgesehen

p.s. ich mochte das neon-rot/orange was auch immer mit den blauen Stickern. oder einfach das "raw"   mit den schwarzen Decals.  Genauso wie die meisten Spitfire immer schick aussahen. Aber beim Rune war ich die letzten Jahre ganz schön enttäuscht.  Just saying, aber wäre nochmal cool, dass das jemand bestätigt. 

p.p.s. Das mit dem Gewicht ist ja auch eine unschöne Überraschung :O


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. November 2016)

Ignore


----------



## JayKai (23. November 2016)

beim 2016 und 2015er Rahmen waren die Decals nicht geklebt. Die waren auflakiert. Haben wir mit Azeton entfernt. Gruß jochen


----------



## NoStyle (23. November 2016)

Bei farbigen Rahmen sind die Decals offensichtlich wohl nicht (mehr) unter Klarlack und lassen sich vorsichtig entfernen. Ob das bei RAW inzwischen auch so ist? Die waren sonst immer klar überlackiert ...


----------



## lakekeman (23. November 2016)

Laut everyday26 sind die Decals bei den neuen Raw-Rahmen auch über dem Lack. Hatte erst kürzlich angefragt.


----------



## Axxl81 (24. November 2016)

Heute angekommen. 
Größe L 
Mit der Kofferwaage hab ich 3,4kg gemessen. Mit Ausfallern,Achse und Sattelklemme.


----------



## tommi101 (24. November 2016)

Auch chic! 
Was kommt für ein Dämpfer rein.....komplette Teileübernahme aus dem grünen Rune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axxl81 (24. November 2016)

Ja, Teile werden alle vom 2014er übernommen. Bis auf die Sattelstütze, hier muss ne neue her wegen dem größerem Durchmesser des Sitzrohrs. 
Dämpfer bleibt erstmal der Float x Evol. Der macht nen super Job. Der Vorgänger war schon genial aber die Performance mit der neuen Luftkammer hat sich echt gesteigert. 
Falls es sich mal ergibt würde ich gerne mal den DHX2 im Rune testen.


----------



## iceis (24. November 2016)

inline coil ftw^^


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> inline coil ftw^^


Wo gäbe es ihn günstig? derzeit sind die Preise ja....pfuh!


----------



## iceis (25. November 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wo gäbe es ihn günstig? derzeit sind die Preise ja....pfuh!



Kenn auch nur die Preise von bike-discount und bike-components.
Der Inline Air ist zwar auch alles andere als billig aber da brauchte man wenigstens nicht noch extra die Feder kaufen.
Wenn ich mir den irgendwann zieh dann direkt ne leichte SLS Feder dazu.

Öhlins RXF 36 wär dann eigentlich nötig weil sonst kommt ja die Gabel nicht mit dem Heck mit^^

Darf garnicht an die Arbeitsstunden denken die man dafür runterreißen muss...


----------



## tommi101 (25. November 2016)

@Axxl81 
Moin..
Sind die Decals jetzt beim Raw unter oder über Lack? 
Ganz eindeutig kann ich es auf deinem Foto nicht erkennen.
Glaube hier im Thread würde das gerne der eine oder andere nochmal bestätigt wissen


----------



## JayKai (25. November 2016)

Von Vecnum gibt es super reduzierhülsen, die auch noch super leicht sind. 
Mein Banshee hat ein Upgrade bekommen. vorne RXF34 und hinten EXT-Storia Loc. 
Eine Traum Kombination sag ich euch. Und das ganze am Banshee unter 14 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (25. November 2016)

JayKai schrieb:


> Von Vecnum gibt es super reduzierhülsen, die auch noch super leicht sind.
> Mein Banshee hat ein Upgrade bekommen. vorne RXF34 und hinten EXT-Storia Loc.
> Eine Traum Kombination sag ich euch. Und das ganze am Banshee unter 14 kg



Die Frage ist eigentlich unnötig weil die Öhlins Gabel bestimmt alles besser kann als jede andere Gabel.
Welche Gabel hattest du vorher und was sagst du im Vergleich bzw. allgemein zur Öhlins, wirst sie doch hoffentlich schon geprügelt haben?


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2016)

Ich bin da immer schwer skeptisch, wenn eines eine Gbel so in den Himmel lobt. Was genau amcht sie denn so vie besser als zB eine Mattoc (mein Liebling unter Van, Lyrik, Mattoc)


----------



## Jan_1968 (25. November 2016)

Skeptisch bin ich da auch, weil häufig wenn auf andere Teile gewechselt wird, sowas kommt wie "Leute, ich habe von XX auf YY gewechselt, und was soll ich sagen - hamma!" ...und das schon nach dem Parkplatztest.


----------



## JayKai (25. November 2016)

Ich hatte davor eine Pike 2016 DPA. Meiner Meinung nach ist die nicht so sensibel wie die 2014 angelaufen. Und im direkten Vergleich zwischen meiner Pike 2016 und der Öhlins habe ich folgende Erkenntnis gemacht. 
Die Öhlins spricht sensibeler an und fühlt sich linearer an als meine DPA Pike. Dafür hat sie keine Absenkung. Vermutlich ist das Verhalten bei einer Pike mit AWK in einer Solo Air Variante vergleichbar. Dessweiteren besitzt die Öhlins einen kürzeren Offset als meine Pike, sodass das Bike beim Bikebergsteigen etwas wendiger ist. Mit dem 29ger Vorderrad kommt mir das entgegen. 
Und ja es gibt bestimmt auch andere schöne Töchter, die ebenfalls sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## iceis (25. November 2016)

Öhlins hat

TwintTube (kennt der ein oder andere ja vielleicht vom ccdb)

Krone und Schaft aus einem Stück
Mattoc vom Kumpel knackt am Schaft (wie viele andere Gabeln von anderen Herstellern auch) kann bei Öhlins schonmal nicht passieren.

und genug Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die man von außen vornehmen kann.

Ich vermute das der Einstellbereich auch sehr breit ist wodurch man nicht gezwungen sein wird die Gabel zu öffnen um sie zu tunen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Mattoc vom Kumpel knackt am Schaft (wie viele andere Gabeln von anderen Herstellern auch) kann bei Öhlins schonmal nicht passieren.



Einschicken! Die allerersten Mattocs hatten das PRoblem. Ich habe anstandslos eine neue Standrohreeinheit bekommen (das Knacken war erbärmlich).


----------



## Axxl81 (25. November 2016)

@tommi101 
Das ist ne gute Frage... ich muss heute mal bei Tageslicht gucken. Gestern im Keller bei den Neonlampen konnte ich es nicht eindeutig erkennen. 
Auf jeden Fall sieht das RAW in Wirklichkeit tausendmal besser aus als auf den Fotos.


----------



## Axxl81 (25. November 2016)

@JayKai 
Super Tip mit der Hülse. Ich hatte bei den gängigen Händler keine gefunden. 

Solange ich an mir noch Tuningpotenzial für 10-15kg hab muss ich mir über das Gewicht vom Rad keine Gedanken machen. Mein 2014er hat auch 15,X kg auf die Waage gebracht.


----------



## JayKai (25. November 2016)

Axxl81 schrieb:


> @JayKai
> Super Tip mit der Hülse. Ich hatte bei den gängigen Händler keine gefunden.
> 
> Solange ich an mir noch Tuningpotenzial für 10-15kg hab muss ich mir über das Gewicht vom Rad keine Gedanken machen. Mein 2014er hat auch 15,X kg auf die Waage gebracht.


Hab sogar so eine Hülse übrig, da ich nun leider doch nicht aufs neue Modell umsteige, die Hülse ich jedoch schon bestellt habe


----------



## iceis (25. November 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Einschicken! Die allerersten Mattocs hatten das PRoblem. Ich habe anstandslos eine neue Standrohreeinheit bekommen (das Knacken war erbärmlich).



Der hat sie schon letztens eingeschickt.
Ich will da auch nicht drauf rumtrampeln wegen den knacksenden Schäften.
Diese TwinTube Öhlins Gabel geht halt sicher erste Sahne, das deren Schaft keine Knacksgeräusche erzeugen kann ist halt einfach ein zusätzliches Plus für die Gabel (darf man bei dem Preis aber auch erwarten^^).

EDIT: Ach tauschen die da eigentlich auch gleich Dichtungen bzw. machen einen ordentlichen Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (25. November 2016)

HÄ?
Du redest die Gabel in den Himmel aber du schätzt nur wie gut sie geht. Ok? 
Also noch nie selbst gefahren, nur weil Öhlins drauf steht und sie teuer ist, heißt das nicht das sie gut ist....


----------



## DAKAY (25. November 2016)

Wenn du mich fragst passt die Öhlins und der Inline Coil perfekt zusammen. Hab nämlich beide noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## iceis (25. November 2016)

@Jussi
@DAKAY
@Erroll

Die Öhlins Gabel hat wie gesagt Schaft und Krone aus einem Stück, dazu brauch ich die Gabel nicht fahren damit ich weis das hier kein Knacksen entstehen kann.

TwinTube funktioniert besser als Monotube weil das Öl einen Kreislauf hat und nicht nur hin und her geschubst wird, wie gesagt kennt das der ein oder andere vom CCDB
Ich kenne es von meinem ccdb inline, der nebenbei erwähnt auch nur im Bikemarkt steht weil ich scharf auf den inline coil bin.
Eine Gabel mit der Technik die ich vom inline her kenne kann nur besser und nicht schlechter sein weil es technisch unmöglich ist (außer es liegt ein Defekt vor).

Zu den Einstellmöglichkeiten
Dreikammer-Luftsystem (kennt man, funktioniert und macht Laune)
Extern einstellbare HSC (gibts zwar wo anders auch, allerdings ist das hier praktisch getrennt zur LSC anzusehen wegen TTX)
Bedeutet man kann mit der HSC dieser Öhlins Gabel mehr erreichen als bei jeder anderen extern einstellbaren HSC an irgendeiner anderen Gabel.
Extern einstellbare LSC (gibts auch wo anders, allerdings ebenfalls getrennt anzusehen wegen TTX)
Extern einstellbare Zugstufe (schade das es nur eine ist, beim inline kann man so einiges anstellen mit HSR, aber eine RXF 36 mit 170mm und extern einstellbarer HSR und LSR haben die bestimmt schon im Schubladen^^)

*Jetzt habe ich die Gabel in den Himmel geredet!*


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2016)

Hat hier jemand leichtes mal im Rune den Vergleich ccdb zu monarch+ erfahren und kann was dazu schreiben?


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. November 2016)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Monarch+ in M/M für mich zu langsam war. Das war aber ein aftermarket Dämpfer! Es war NICHT der, der mitgeliefert wird. Der ccdb gefällt mir um Welten besser. ich gehe aber davon aus, dass der mitgelieferte Monarch komplett anders geht.


----------



## MK_79 (25. November 2016)

Ich habe zwar keinen Monarch+, bin aber auch eher auf der leichten Seite unterwegs.
Mir war der CCDBAirCS immer zu stark gedämpft und das verhalten immer zu hölzern. Ich musste auch immer sehr viel SAG fahren und überhaupt annehmbar fahren zu können. 

Habe ihn dann auf mein Gewicht einstellen lassen und seitdem ist es wunderbar. Weniger SAG, stabil, aber noch schön sensibel.


----------



## DAKAY (25. November 2016)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keinen Monarch+, bin aber auch eher auf der leichten Seite unterwegs.
> Mir war der CCDBAirCS immer zu stark gedämpft und das verhalten immer zu hölzern. Ich musste auch immer sehr viel SAG fahren und überhaupt annehmbar fahren zu können.
> 
> Habe ihn dann auf mein Gewicht einstellen lassen und seitdem ist es wunderbar. Weniger SAG, stabil, aber noch schön sensibel.


Was bedeutet auf dein Gewicht eingestellt?


----------



## MK_79 (25. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Was bedeutet auf dein Gewicht eingestellt?




"re-valved" auf 70Kg


----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2016)

Den CC?
Wer macht sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (26. November 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> @Jussi
> @DAKAY
> @Erroll
> 
> ...


Mag sein, dass du technisch gesehen hier absolut im Recht bist. Ich persönlich bin nur immer sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen bei neuen Produkten, die ich selbst noch nicht ausgiebig und lange genug bewegt habe. Sprich im unterschiedlichen Gelände und mindestens eine halbe Saison. Nichts für ungut!


----------



## iceis (26. November 2016)

Erroll schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass du technisch gesehen hier absolut im Recht bist. Ich persönlich bin nur immer sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Äußerungen bei neuen Produkten, die ich selbst noch nicht ausgiebig und lange genug bewegt habe. Sprich im unterschiedlichen Gelände und mindestens eine halbe Saison. Nichts für ungut!



Hab ja nirgends behauptet das sie besser ist, lediglich nur das sie es mit Sicherheit sein wird (meiner Meinung nach).
Ob die Gabel einem aber liegt wird sich natürlich erst zeigen wenn man sie ausgiebig gefahren hat.

Verstehe jedenfalls nicht wie man auf eine Meinung zu einer Gabel so reagieren kann, das neue Rune hat auch noch niemand durchgeprügelt und trotzdem wirds in den Himmel gelobt ;-), leichter geworden ist es ja schonmal nicht...


----------



## Jan_1968 (26. November 2016)

Zumindest klingt was man so hört und liest über die Öhlins (auch ungefahren) vielversprechend, das muss ich zugeben! Ich würde sie gerne testen, aber das ist trotzalledem ein Luxusproblem, wenn ich sage, ich müsste von meiner gut funktionierenden Pike (DPA 27,5" mit 26er Rad) auf die Öhlins wechseln. Wenn meine Pike mal so versagt, dass sie getauscht werden muss, dann fasse ich die Öhlins sicher mit ins Auge....wenn der Kaufpreis bis dahin stimmt, und die Einbaulänge der 29er für mich vertretbar ist (habe da noch keine Infos eingeholt, weil eben derzeit ja noch gar nicht notwendig).


----------



## MK_79 (26. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Den CC?
> Wer macht sowas?




Ja, den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS

Ich habe das mit einem Service bei TF Tuned in England machen lassen. War nicht ganz günstig, aber für mich die beste Möglichkeit und im Endeffekt war es mir das auch wert.

Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, schicke mir eine PN.


----------



## FireGuy (27. November 2016)

falls wer einen neuen oder gebrauchten schwarzen Rune Rahmen 2016 in M weiß, bitte melden


----------



## DC. (27. November 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Den CC?
> Wer macht sowas?


Flatout Suspension macht das auch [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (27. November 2016)

Hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal das jemanden der Einstellbereich von CCDB nicht reicht und deswegen umshimen hat lassen.
Kenne aber auch nur den inline und der Einstellbereich davon is schon sehr breit.

@Jan_1968 
Ja wir haben eh nur noch Luxusprobleme an unseren Bikes.
Ich hab ne getunte Lyrik die so gut geht das es nur wenige gut eingestellte Gabeln mit ihr aufnehmen könnten. Logischer nächster Schritt (zumindest theoretisch) ist das eines Tages genau wie am Heck eben was mit TwinTube gefahren wird.


----------



## MK_79 (27. November 2016)

iceis schrieb:


> Hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal das jemanden der Einstellbereich von CCDB nicht reicht und deswegen umshimen hat lassen.
> Kenne aber auch nur den inline und der Einstellbereich davon is schon sehr breit.


Ich war immer auf fast komplett offen mit viel SAG. Jetzt bin ca. in der Mitte mit weniger SAG.
Der Techniker meinte, dass machen sie recht häufig, da es oft nicht passt. Scheint also kein Einzelfall zu sein.

Mit Flatout war ich auch in kontakt, aber das war alles sehr zäh und da ich schon vieles bei TF hatte, war das der logische Schritt für mich.


----------



## jack_steel (1. Dezember 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Monarch+ in M/M für mich zu langsam war. Das war aber ein aftermarket Dämpfer! Es war NICHT der, der mitgeliefert wird. Der ccdb gefällt mir um Welten besser. ich gehe aber davon aus, dass der mitgelieferte Monarch komplett anders geht.


Bist du sicher, dass Banshee angepasste Dämpfer verbaut? Ich hätte gewettet, dass hier ein Seriendämpfer mit Serientune am Bike ist...


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt ja noch andere Serientunes.


----------



## Floh (2. Dezember 2016)

Axxl81 schrieb:


> Heute angekommen.
> Größe L
> Mit der Kofferwaage hab ich 3,4kg gemessen. Mit Ausfallern,Achse und Sattelklemme.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 549390


Ich halte mal fest: Du hast meine Garage, mein grünes Rune mit meiner Gabel, aber das da im Vordergrund, das hast Du mir voraus. Verdammt.


----------



## DAKAY (3. Dezember 2016)

2x Rune, rechts meines


----------



## HansDampf89 (3. Dezember 2016)

Da stand meins auch oft


----------



## MikeGa (3. Dezember 2016)

Die Lenkwinkel sehen min. 3Grad unterschiedlich aus.
Ist das nur die Perspektive?


----------



## DAKAY (4. Dezember 2016)

Ein wenig wird da schon die Perspektive mit spielen links ist ein ´16er Rahmen in mittlerer Geoeinstellung, rechts ´15er in der tiefen Einstellung. Sollte also nicht viel ausmachen. Evtl baut die Mattoc auch noch etwas länger als die Pike? 
Der Unterschied von LW/Länge ist aber schon deutlich zu spüren. 
Was aber nicht heist, dass das ´15er schlechter geht, es ist verspielter, was auf unseren heimischen Trails manchmal sogar vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2016)

rechts hohe Einstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (4. Dezember 2016)

hohe Einstellung = Tretlager tief, ergo Lw flacher. oder bin ich jetzt falsch?


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2016)

Dachte hoch=hoch tief=tief?
Rechts ist doch der LW viel steiler als links?!

Und links siehts doch irgendwie aus wie tiefe Einstellung und nicht mittel
Würde in Verbindung mit der längeren EBL der Mattoc die krasse (optische)Differenz erklären?


----------



## DAKAY (4. Dezember 2016)

Könntest recht haben, an meinem ist scheinbar doch nicht Mitte. (Schau ich morgen nach)
Würde es aber hohe Einstellung nennen da das Tretlager höher und somit der LW steiler ist. Und rechts flache Einstellung weil das Tretlager tiefer und LW flacher ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank, Verwirrung komplett
das schwarze-- Schrauben unten--low/flach
das in raw--Schrauben oben--high/steil

Nix morgen, ab in Keller ,  bitte um Aufklärung

P.S: muss doch auch  jemand klären können der hier mitliest???


----------



## DAKAY (4. Dezember 2016)

Schrauben hoch, Achse höher = Rahmen Tiefer LW flacher


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ok bin überzeugt 
Passt trotzdem überhaupt nicht zu dem Bild...
Kann das so täuschen?

P.S.: Ein Glück fahr ich schon immer Mittelstellung


----------



## iceis (4. Dezember 2016)

Schimpften bisher glaub ich immer alle "flache" und "steile" Einstellung, damit müsste jeden einleuchten das mit "flach" kein hohes Tretlager sondern ein flacher Lenkwinkel (bei dem das Tretlager nicht hoch sein kann) gemeint ist und mit steil eben das Gegenteil.


----------



## el Lingo (5. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Offset-Buchsen im Rune? Ich hätte gerne die kürzeren Kettenstreben und gleichzeitig das Tretlager tiefer und den Lenkwinkel flacher.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte welche im 2015er Rune von offset-bushings, hat gepaßt, Dämpfer ist nicht angeschlagen.

Bringt circa 0,5 Grad. Viel isses nicht. Kannst ja noch den Winkelsteuersatz verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 0,5° ist ja schon ein bisschen was. Könnte so in der mittleren Stellung fahren, haben die Kettenstreben kürzer und dennoch das Rad flach und vor allem das Tretlager weiter unten.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin in der flachsten Stellung gefahren.


----------



## Jussi (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin den ganzen Sommer mit Offset-Buchsen unterwegs gewesen. 
Funktioniert sehr gut, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das Tretlager kam 7mm tiefer. Das merkt man schon recht gut.
Fahre auch die flachste Stellung.


----------



## Britney83 (6. Dezember 2016)

Wo gibt's denn die offset Buchsen ?


----------



## Jussi (6. Dezember 2016)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=21068&prodid=52287

https://www.offsetbushings.com/

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Satz-Dampf...hash=item33c2ece850:m:mAn66OHsfxqPs039w_MjaaA

bitte


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2016)

Die besten macht Burgtec, aus Titan.
Die anderen reichen aber völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (7. Dezember 2016)

Burgtec waren mir zu teuer weil es nur ein Test sein sollte. Habe die von eBay sind übrigens auch Titan.


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Dezember 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Burgtec waren mir zu teuer weil es nur ein Test sein sollte. Habe die von eBay sind übrigens auch Titan.


Check ich es gerade nicht? 28,50 € Burgtec vs. 28,45 € Ebay?

Und wo liegt der Vorteil von Offsetbuchsen, wenn ich in der mittleren Stellung fahre im Gegensatz zu den Flipchips wenn ich "low" fahre?
Danke


----------



## Jussi (7. Dezember 2016)

Burgtecpreis ist für eine Buchse


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Check ich es gerade nicht? 28,50 € Burgtec vs. 28,45 € Ebay?
> 
> Und wo liegt der Vorteil von Offsetbuchsen, wenn ich in der mittleren Stellung fahre im Gegensatz zu den Flipchips wenn ich "low" fahre?
> Danke



Ja, wenn dann mußt schon alles flach fahren.


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Dezember 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Burgtecpreis ist für eine Buchse



Ah jetzt hats geschnackelt 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, wenn dann mußt schon alles flach fahren.



Ok danke. Wem es also nicht flach genug ist mit den Flipchips, der hat noch ca. 0,5 ° Potential durch die Offsetbuchsen.


----------



## Jussi (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke Offset Buchsen machen nur beim Rune bis 2015 Sinn. 
Das Tretlager kommt ja auch runter welches bei den "alten" Rahmen mit 27,5" doch etwas hoch ist.
Immer ausgehend von der flachsten Stellung.


----------



## el Lingo (7. Dezember 2016)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Check ich es gerade nicht? 28,50 € Burgtec vs. 28,45 € Ebay?
> 
> Und wo liegt der Vorteil von Offsetbuchsen, wenn ich in der mittleren Stellung fahre im Gegensatz zu den Flipchips wenn ich "low" fahre?
> Danke


Aus meiner Sicht liegt der Vorteil darin, dass ich in den Genuss einer kürzeren Kettenstrebe und eines kürzeren  Radstandes komme (mittlere Einstellung), dabei aber dennoch einen flachen Lenkwinkel und damit verbunden ein tieferes Tretlager habe. Kurz: Das Rune müsste damit verspielter unterwegs sein.


----------



## grey (7. Dezember 2016)

Dafür wird der Sitzwinkel auch flacher.
Daher würd ich eher zu einem angleset greifen, auch wenn das BB sich dadurch nur minimal absenkt.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Dezember 2016)

Längt sich die Kettenstrebe nicht wieder beim Einfedern?


----------



## NoStyle (7. Dezember 2016)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht liegt der Vorteil darin, dass ich in den Genuss einer kürzeren Kettenstrebe und eines kürzeren  Radstandes komme (mittlere Einstellung), dabei aber dennoch einen flachen Lenkwinkel und damit verbunden ein tieferes Tretlager habe. Kurz: Das Rune müsste damit verspielter unterwegs sein.


Kann ich zwar alles nachvollziehen, aber: Die Kettenstrebenlänge variiert doch nur um 2-3mm. Vom neutralen zum flachen Flipchip-Setting als Beispiel - das ist nicht wirklich viel in Bezug auf verspieltes Fahrverhalten. Dazu kommt 1.) der Sitzwinkel wird auch flacher und 2.) längt sich die Kettenstrebe doch eh im Sag, da die Raderhebungskurve bis zur Hälfte des Federwegs wächst. Dazu gibt es auch Anglesets als Option. Das macht bestenfalls alles beim MY13 - 15 Sinn, ist aber auch viel Millimeter/Halbes-Grad-Feilscherei. Ab MY16 dürfte das alles nicht notwendig sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (7. Dezember 2016)

Sitz und Lenkwinkel merkte ich nicht, auch weil ich meine 170mm Gabel auf 160mm getravelt habe. Dazu kam noch ein höherer Lenker.
Das tiefere Tretlager merkt man allerdings schon recht gut! Man ist mehr "im" Rad und das Tretlager ist unterhalb der Achsen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Dezember 2016)

Jussi schrieb:


> Das tiefere Tretlager merkt man allerdings schon recht gut! Man ist mehr "im" Rad und das Tretlager ist unterhalb der Achsen.



und bergauf sitzt man so schön auf.  

Das 2015er Spitfire ist mir in der tiefen Einstellung mit 26er Laufrädern schon fast zu tief. Ja, es fährt sich geil, aber es ist bergauf nicht zwangsläufig praktisch, wenn man 175er und keine deutlich kürzeren Kurbeln fährt. Mir gefällt da das Rune, welches ich in der hohen Position mit Winklsteuersatz fahre, besser. Das ist halt nur dann relevant, wenn man bergauf gerne etwas gemeinere Wegel fährt.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Dezember 2016)

Die sind mir voll egal  bin am Enduro bekennender Forststrassenbergauffahrer 

Hab endlich den Monarch Plus RT3 auf die mittlere Kammer umgerüstet (vorher kleine Luftkamme). Das passt viel besser, hat mir wiedermal ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert


----------



## Axxl81 (11. Dezember 2016)

Moin zusammen! 
Bin gerade mein "zwosiebzehner" Rune am Aufbauen dabei habe ich festgestellt das die Orginal verbauten Lager trockenläufer sind. Also ein kleiner aber effektiver Trick ist die Lager nach zu fetten. 
Hier zu ein guter Link:





Das ganze hatte ich beim 2014er Rune auch schon so gemacht und auch nach 2 Jahren und vielen Schlechtwetterfahrten mit anschließender HD Reinigung ist an den Lagern kein vergang festzustellen.


----------



## Fshzzl (12. Dezember 2016)

Hier ist nicht zufällig jemand, der sein Rune in S abgeben möchte?


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Dezember 2016)

Waren gerade zwei im Bikemarkt..


----------



## Fshzzl (12. Dezember 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Waren gerade zwei im Bikemarkt..


Also ich habe nur das eine in Neonrot/Orange gesehen, welches aber schon verkauft ist..


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Dezember 2016)

Axxl81 schrieb:


> @tommi101
> Das ist ne gute Frage... ich muss heute mal bei Tageslicht gucken. Gestern im Keller bei den Neonlampen konnte ich es nicht eindeutig erkennen.
> Auf jeden Fall sieht das RAW in Wirklichkeit tausendmal besser aus als auf den Fotos.


Hast du inzwischen rausgefunden, ob die Decals entfernbar sind?


----------



## Axxl81 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ja,die Decals liegen unter ner dünnen Schicht Klarlack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (13. Dezember 2016)

Kann man beim 17er Modell eigentlich auch noch nen Umwerfer montieren (wenn ja, welchen)? Ja ich weiß, Blasphemie und so, aber wenn, dann würde ich meine ganzen Komponenten vom alten Rad übernehmen, und das beinhaltet neben 26" (OHGOTTOHGOTTUNFAHRBAR) eben auch noch zwei Kettenblätter vorne (eigentlich ja sogar drei, aber 2+Bashguard).
Nachdem sie jetzt auf ein 31,6mm Sattelrohr umgeschwenkt haben, und das auch noch verkürzt haben, ist der Rahmen doch sehr attraktiv geworden...


----------



## Kadauz (13. Dezember 2016)

Fährt jemand ein Rune mit Monarch+ DebonAir, M/M Tune und ca. 75kg Gewicht? Mich würde interessieren, wie der Hinterbau hier performt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ein Rune mit Monarch+ DebonAir, M/M Tune und ca. 75kg Gewicht? Mich würde interessieren, wie der Hinterbau hier performt.



Ich bin den normalen Monarch ohne Debonair in M/M gefahren, bei 75kg. Kann ich eher weniger empfehlen. Mir war er zu langsam (obwohl ich eher mehr Luftdruck fahre).


----------



## Kadauz (13. Dezember 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich bin den normalen Monarch ohne Debonair in M/M gefahren, bei 75kg. Kann ich eher weniger empfehlen. Mir war er zu langsam (obwohl ich eher mehr Luftdruck fahre).


Ok, also zu viel Dämpfung in der Zugstufe?


----------



## Axxl81 (13. Dezember 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Kann man beim 17er Modell eigentlich auch noch nen Umwerfer montieren (wenn ja, welchen)? Ja ich weiß, Blasphemie und so, aber wenn, dann würde ich meine ganzen Komponenten vom alten Rad übernehmen, und das beinhaltet neben 26" (OHGOTTOHGOTTUNFAHRBAR) eben auch noch zwei Kettenblätter vorne (eigentlich ja sogar drei, aber 2+Bashguard).
> Nachdem sie jetzt auf ein 31,6mm Sattelrohr umgeschwenkt haben, und das auch noch verkürzt haben, ist der Rahmen doch sehr attraktiv geworden...



Umwerfermontage ist kein Problem. 
Ist genau so wie beim Vorgängermodell. 
Falls du noch einen suchst, ich hab noch nen X0 umwerfer liegen


----------



## andrewam (13. Dezember 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ok, also zu viel Dämpfung in der Zugstufe?


Ich würde es eher als zu langsame zugstufe bezeichnen, zu viel dämpfung in der zugstufe klingt unlogisch [emoji14]
Hab die gleichen erfahrungen mit dem Monarch+ DA M/M gemacht. Macht sich mit dem tune und der Luftkammer ziemlich schlecht im Banshee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (14. Dezember 2016)

Monarch Plus RC3 M/L mit mittlerer Kammer passt wirklich gut 

Bin aber schwer, daher viel Druck, da ist eine zu langsame Zugstufe nicht wirklich ein Thema...


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin dann  auch mal da:


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Dezember 2016)

Der Zweite mit abgesägtem Sitzdom.


----------



## Dakeyras (18. Dezember 2016)

Sicher? Denke eher, dass das ein S Rahmen... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## grey (18. Dezember 2016)

das schaut stark nach S aus.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2016)

2016er s mit 650b Ausfallern und 180er 27,5er Fox konsequent auf 26"


----------



## grey (18. Dezember 2016)

hmm, Interessantes setup. Wie groß bist du?
Meine bessere Hälfte hat ein 2016er S, allerdings 26er Lyrik+Ausfaller, macht schon irre Spaß das Ding. Sie hat Glück, dass mir ein tick zu kurz ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2016)

Nicht groß 

Bin jetzt das erste Mal gefahren und finde es nur geil. Vor allem weil es genauso geht wie das Spitty (nur ein bisschen anders  ).


----------



## DAKAY (18. Dezember 2016)

Ich steh auf blaue Räder


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Dezember 2016)

@jammerlappen 
Oh, wirklich ein Kleines.  nie gesehen, dass die so ausschauen,haha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Dezember 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nicht groß


Na wie groß denn? 
Mit 167 liebäugel ich momentan mit dem M-Rahmen, weil mir mein jetziges Radon mit 400mm Reach doch eher zu kurz vorkommt.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2016)

Dann sind wir gleich groß. Ich bin tendenziell Sitzriese. Auf dem Rune habe ich 45mm Vorbau mit 12° backsweep am 760er Lenker und habe nicht das Gefühl, dass es größer sein müsste/sollte. Am Spitty hab ich 35mm Vorbau mit dem gleichen Lenker.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Dezember 2016)

Sitzriese, welche Schrittlänge hast du dann da? Mit ca. 78cm bin ich da anscheinend eher in der Mitte der Normalverteilung (0,47).


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2016)

Weiß ich gar nicht so genau.  Wieviel mehr reach willst du denn? Stack ist ja bei den kleinen Rahmen eher auch größer.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Dezember 2016)

Stack ist bei S und M genau gleich laut Geotabelle (585mm). Beim Reach bin ich mir halt nicht so ganz sicher, aber 402 bei S wäre ja keine große Veränderung zu jetzt. 427 bei M ist dann wiederum schon ein recht großer Sprung, was ich halt nicht so ganz einordnen kann. Wobei ich das mit einem 40er oder 35er Vorbau etwas ausgleichen könnte. Momentan habe ich beim Radon einen 50er dran, und da schraube ich mal für die nächsten paar Ausfahrten einen 60er dran. Nur um zu sehen, ob ich da was merke (außer dass es bei der Abfahrt nicht mehr so direkt reagiert ).


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Dezember 2016)

Dann könnte dir "M" tatsächlich gut passen. Ich habe halt auch superkurze Arme und hasse das Gefühl, auf dem Rad bewegungseingeschränkt zu sein. Ansonsten wärst Du praktisch jederzeit eingeladen, mal probezufahren...


----------



## Pakalolo (29. Dezember 2016)

Haben sich eigentlich die Ausfallenden beim 17er Modell verändert oder gibt es einfach die mittleren Flipchips nicht mehr?


----------



## Dakeyras (29. Dezember 2016)

Die Ausfallenden sind komplett überarbeitet. Die alten Ausfallenden sind nicht kompatibel mit den neuen Rahmen. 

Bei den 2017ern gibt's nur noch neutral und flach. Die steile Position ist weggefallen.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt für die 2016er Rahmen jetzt aber Boost Ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (29. Dezember 2016)

zur Größendiskussion oben, ich bin auch nur wenig über 1,70 und finde mein spitfire mit 426reach und 45mm Vorbau nicht zu 
groß. Auch das Patrol vom Bruder mit 432mm passt gut ( sogar eher besser ), würde daher auch bei 1,67-68 denn M rahmen nehmen...


----------



## Pakalolo (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues Jahr erstmal an die Banshee Gemeinde. 
Weiß denn jemand wo ich einen 16er Rahmen in rot und Größe L her bekommen könnte?
Auf der Homepage von dirty-Stuff ist er gelistet,  aber deutlich teurer als die 17er Rahmen bei Bernhard. Der hat auch keinen 16er in rot mehr, da hab ich nachgefragt.
Vielleicht gibt ja auch jemand seinen ab, weil er auf einen neuen wechselt?


----------



## DerDerWo (1. Januar 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr erstmal an die Banshee Gemeinde.
> Weiß denn jemand wo ich einen 16er Rahmen in rot und Größe L her bekommen könnte?
> Auf der Homepage von dirty-Stuff ist er gelistet,  aber deutlich teurer als die 17er Rahmen bei Bernhard. Der hat auch keinen 16er in rot mehr, da hab ich nachgefragt.
> Vielleicht gibt ja auch jemand seinen ab, weil er auf einen neuen wechselt?


Ja ... auch erst mal ein sturzfreies 2017!

Ich wechsel auf ein 2017er Modell. Gebe also meinen Rahmen aus 2016 ab. Ist allerdings gunmetal. Solltest dennoch Interesse haben, kannst Dich gerne melden.


----------



## Jabomania (4. Januar 2017)

Hi suche 26/142*12 ausfallenden / dropouts 
Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand welche die er loswerden möchte!


----------



## Pakalolo (4. Januar 2017)

@DerDerWo: 
Danke fürs Angebot, hab die Anzeige schon im Bikemarkt gesehen. Hab mich aber eher in die rote Farbe verguckt.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Januar 2017)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Hi suche 26/142*12 ausfallenden / dropouts
> Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand welche die er loswerden möchte!


Hast Du 27,5er zum tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (4. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hast Du 27,5er zum tauschen?



Hab noch 26" dropouts zuhause rumliegen


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Januar 2017)

Und ich so: häh?


----------



## DrMainhattan (5. Januar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Und ich so: häh?


hab den falschen post zitiert


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Januar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Die Ausfallenden sind komplett überarbeitet. Die alten Ausfallenden sind nicht kompatibel mit den neuen Rahmen.



Und umgekehrt? Neue Ausfallenden mit altem Rahmen? Würde das die Geometrie der alten Modelle verändern?


----------



## rabidi (6. Januar 2017)

Meins ist jetzt auch endlich fertig, leider noch nicht gefahren...der Dämpfer macht Probleme, blockiert kurz irgendwo zwischen 10 und 20% dann machts leicht "knack" und danach läuft er schön durch den ganzen Federweg. Ist Bernhard in Urlaub? Er hat noch nicht auf meine Mail reagiert...
Jetzt bau ich den FloatX aus meinem 2014er ein und wenn meine Erkältung weg ist darfs auch mal raus!


----------



## US. (6. Januar 2017)

rabidi schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt auch endlich fertig, leider noch nicht gefahren...der Dämpfer macht Probleme, blockiert kurz irgendwo zwischen 10 und 20% dann machts leicht "knack" und danach läuft er schön durch den ganzen Federweg.
> Anhang anzeigen 561741


Dämpfer mal ausbauen und mit wenig oder keinem Druck reproduzieren. Wenn da auch so ist ab zum Bernhard.
Ansonsten top Bike und tolle Farbe! Ist das ein L?


----------



## rabidi (6. Januar 2017)

Ja, bei allen Drücken gleich; je härter man einfedert desto grösser de Wiederstand...
Ist ein L, komme vom M und freue mich die Unterschiede zu erfahren...


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Januar 2017)

Dass Der Dämpfer auf den ersten ~5mm Hub sehr leicht einfedert mit sehr wenig Widerstand liegt mMn an der Kinematik des Hinterbaus. Ich habe das beim Rune eigtl. bei jedem Dämpfer.


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Januar 2017)

Im Monarch Plus thread hatte das glaub ich auch mal wer. Ich suche es dann mal raus.


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Januar 2017)

Faron_Zlay schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> bei mir hatte sich das Ringplättchen des Zugstufen-Shimstacks verschoben, bzw. war nicht mehr zentriert.
> 
> Vorher lief der Dämpfer einwandfrei. Nach einem Tag Hahnenklee trat dieser "Defekt" auf. Die Ursache habe ich dann beim Zerlegen gesehen. Shimstack zentriert, mit dem vorgegebenen Moment festgezogen - Dämpfer lief wieder sauber, ohne Klacken und stick-slip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (6. Januar 2017)

Danke, das hatte ich auch schon gefunden, genauso fühlt es sich bei mir auch an...aber ich zerlege den Dämpfer jetzt nicht selbst da nagelneu.


----------



## Dakeyras (6. Januar 2017)

Würde ich auch nicht machen  

Solang man einen Ersatzdämpfer hat, ist das ja alles unproblematisch...


----------



## AnAx (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auch (endlich ) den Grundstein, bzw -rahmen, für ein Rune zugelegt.

Leider habe ich es gleich mal geschafft, die Kontermutter der Achse abzubrechen 

Da ich es ohnehin mit 650b-Ausfallenden gekauft habe, aber erstmal noch 26" fahren will, ist meine Frage, ob noch jemand die 12x142-Ausfallenden inkl. Achse für 26" übrig hat?

Danke für eure Anteilnahme


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Januar 2017)

Hab ich, wenn du die 27,5er abgeben willst. Wobei die Kontergeschichte doch  nicht so wichtig ist, oder?


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. Januar 2017)

Die tät wohl auch gehen, kost halt wohl mehr...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...chse-12-mm-p25751/black-12-x-142-mm-o6945808/


----------



## AnAx (8. Januar 2017)

@jammerlappen danke für dein Angebot, aber beim Tauschen werden es doch nicht mehr intakte Achsen 
Aber stimmt eigentlich, die Achse sollte auch ohne die Kontermutter fahrbar sein. Dann halt lieber mal öfter den festen Sitz prüfen 

@DrMainhattan Die wäre dann ne Alternative, wenn die originale Achse ohne die Mutter nicht wirklich hält, danke!


----------



## AnAx (8. Januar 2017)

Diese müsste dann doch auch passen, oder?
Soweit ich das sehe, ist die ja für den Maxle-Standard. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Achse von KCNC?


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. Januar 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Diese müsste dann doch auch passen, oder?
> Soweit ich das sehe, ist die ja für den Maxle-Standard. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Achse von KCNC?


Kumpel hat mit den Sachen nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist jetzt aber sehr subjektiv gefärbt...


----------



## iceis (8. Januar 2017)

@AnAx 
Bei der KCNC kommts halt aufs gleiche wie bei der Original nur das da ein Hebel dran is, beim Original braucht man halt nen Inbus, dafür schauts aber dann auch besser aus find ich....mach einfach mittelfestes Loctite drauf, vorher vernünftig reinigen und entfetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (9. Januar 2017)

ist dieses problem beim dämpfer jemandem bekannt?? rune 2016 
dämpfer ist auf 200psi aufgepumpt..... und hat noch immer 35% SAG ohne belastung







seit meiner letzten ausfahr bei minus-temperaturen besteht das problem.....
luft auslassen und auseinanderziehen spielt sich auch nicht.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Januar 2017)

Da hat vermutlich die Dichtung zw Positiv- und  Negativkammer bei Belastung versagt. 
Jetzt hast du in der Negativkammer Überdruck. Da der Druckausgleich zw Positiv-und Negativkammer im (fast komplett) ausgefederten Zustand stattfindet, kann so jetzt leider kein Druckausgleich passieren und der Dämpfer hängt im Federweg. 

Wenn noch Garantie besteht, würde ich ihn einschicken...


----------



## Sagatasan (10. Januar 2017)

Ja - hat noch Garantie. 
Mit der Kälte hat das aber nichts zu tun - oder mag der Monarch keinen Frost??


----------



## Gerrit (10. Januar 2017)

rabidi schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt auch endlich fertig, leider noch nicht gefahren...der Dämpfer macht Probleme, blockiert kurz irgendwo zwischen 10 und 20% dann machts leicht "knack" und danach läuft er schön durch den ganzen Federweg.



Moin,
macht meiner auch, allerdings nur bei "offener" Druckstufe. Wenn das bei dir auch so ist, sitzt der Shimstack der Druckstufe vermutlich nicht zentriert auf der Kolbenstange. Irgendwo im Forum hat jemand ein Bild dazu eingestellt.

BTW: Geiler Hobel


----------



## Britney83 (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo, kurze Frage, wurde sicher irgendwo hier schon diskutiert - kann das aber nicht finden:
Lohnt der Umstieg von 2015 Rune auf 2016 (Geo)
2016 auf 2017 hat sich außer den Rohren ja nichts geändert (nicht mal das Gewicht, oder?)

Danke!


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Januar 2017)

2016 auf 2017 hat sich die Länge des Sattelrohrs gändert (kürzer), der Durchmesser desselben (von 30,9 auf 31,6), und es gibt nur noch 2 Positionen für die Ausfallenden anstatt 3. Das angeblich geringere Gewicht scheint dagegen tatsächlich ein Mythos zu sein. 

Ob du jetzt aber mit einem längeren oder kürzeren Bike besser zurechtkommst, kannst eigentlich nur du selbst entscheiden. Der Trend geht momentan halt zu länger.
Wobei der Unterschied von 2015 auf 2016 auch nicht so ganz gravierend ist. Keine Revolution, eher eine Evolution. Geodaten für 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (10. Januar 2017)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Moin,
> macht meiner auch, allerdings nur bei "offener" Druckstufe. Wenn das bei dir auch so ist, sitzt der Shimstack der Druckstufe vermutlich nicht zentriert auf der Kolbenstange. Irgendwo im Forum hat jemand ein Bild dazu eingestellt.
> 
> BTW: Geiler Hobel


Shit. War bis jetzt fast nur im mittleren Modus unterwegs. Am WE auch mal offen und siehe da: meiner ist auch betroffen... 

Mal sehen, vielleicht schick ich ihn direkt zu MST...


----------



## rabidi (10. Januar 2017)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Moin,
> macht meiner auch, allerdings nur bei "offener" Druckstufe. Wenn das bei dir auch so ist, sitzt der Shimstack der Druckstufe vermutlich nicht zentriert auf der Kolbenstange. Irgendwo im Forum hat jemand ein Bild dazu eingestellt.
> 
> BTW: Geiler Hobel


Bei mir auch bei offener Druckstufe (geschlossen auch aber man bemerkt es nicht so gut), ich bin ne kurze Runde gefahren macht so aber überhaupt keinen Spass. Hab ihn zurückgeschickt, Bernhard kümmert sich drum.
Ich überlege sowieso den FloatX drin zu lassen oder hat jemand einen Vergleich und kann mir sagen dass der Monarch besser ist?


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Januar 2017)

Ähm, wie gesagt habe ich das Verhalten, dass der Dämpfer auf den ersten ca 5mm Hub sehr leicht einfedert sowohl beim DB air, Monarch, kage rc am Rune und auch mit dem DB inline am Spitfire. Für mich ist und war das einfach immer so und beim Fahren merkt man davon ohnehin nix...


----------



## svenson69 (10. Januar 2017)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Frage, wurde sicher irgendwo hier schon diskutiert - kann das aber nicht finden:
> Lohnt der Umstieg von 2015 Rune auf 2016 (Geo)
> 2016 auf 2017 hat sich außer den Rohren ja nichts geändert (nicht mal das Gewicht, oder?)
> 
> Danke!



Also für mich hat sich der Wechsel vom 14er (selbe wie der 15er ) auf das 16er Modell gelohnt.
Der längere Reach machst sich doch positiv bemerkbar,zumindest für mein Empfinden


----------



## Gerrit (10. Januar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ähm, wie gesagt habe ich das Verhalten, dass der Dämpfer auf den ersten ca 5mm Hub sehr leicht einfriert sowohl beim DB air, Monarch, kage rc am Rune und auch mit dem DB inline am Spitfire. Für mich ist und war das einfach immer so und beim Fahren merkt man davon ohnehin nix...



Beim Monarch ist das mit dem beschriebenen "Defekt" aber ein deutlich spürbarer Ruck, als wenn man im ersten Teil des Federwegs noch ein Losbrechmoment überwinden muss.
Vor dem Defekt hatte ich das an meinem Spitfire jedenfalls nicht ansatzweise.


----------



## Britney83 (10. Januar 2017)

@svenson69 wie groß bist du bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## svenson69 (10. Januar 2017)

Größe M bei 174cm


----------



## grey (10. Januar 2017)

5mm reach kann man durch reachadjust headset raus holen, dann sollte man bzgl. gabellänge und EC Steuersatz nicht übertreiben, bei vielen Leuten ist auch noch genug potential bei der Cockpit Gestaltung. (Spacerturm vermeiden)

Interessanter ist das 2016er dann noch wegen tieferem BB, find ich für 27,5 netter.

Ich würds mir wohl sparen, außer die upgradekosten halten sich sehr in grenzen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Januar 2017)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Beim Monarch ist das mit dem beschriebenen "Defekt" aber ein deutlich spürbarer Ruck, als wenn man im ersten Teil des Federwegs noch ein Losbrechmoment überwinden muss.
> Vor dem Defekt hatte ich das an meinem Spitfire jedenfalls nicht ansatzweise.



Ok, das ist dann in etwas das Gegenteil von dem, was ich meine.


----------



## Sagatasan (13. Januar 2017)

Kann mir jemand die Buchsenmaße fürs 2016er rune mit Monarch rc3 nennen?
Möchte auf Huber - Buchsen upgraden. 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (13. Januar 2017)

am besten ausmessen.

Huber bringen bei Banshees btw. eigentlich nix.


----------



## Sagatasan (13. Januar 2017)

Warum bringen die nix?? Zu wenig Drehung??


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2017)

So isses. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich kaum.


----------



## Sagatasan (13. Januar 2017)

Geld gespart - danke


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. Januar 2017)

Erstes vernünftiges Bild:






Leider auch schon wieder das letzte. Leider abzugeben im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Rumpelchen (14. Januar 2017)

Meine Originalen Buchsen von Cane Creek hatten von Anfang an Spiel.

Ich bin mit den Huber Buchsen voll zufrieden.
In Gold eloxiert passen die jetzt super zum Dämpfer.

Die Fox & Rock Shox Buchsen, finde ich, sind besser und da lohnt ein Austausch nur bedingt.


----------



## MK_79 (14. Januar 2017)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Meine Originalen Buchsen von Cane Creek hatten von Anfang an Spiel.
> 
> Ich bin mit den Huber Buchsen voll zufrieden.
> In Gold eloxiert passen die jetzt super zum Dämpfer.
> ...





Meine CC Buchsen und Bolzen hatten sich relativ schnell festgefressen, ich bekam den Bolzen fast nicht raus.
Seit ich die Huber habe, ist ruhe.


----------



## zakus (19. Januar 2017)

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
Derzeit fahre ich ein Cannondale Jekyll Carbon 2 mit Lefty. Nettes Tourenbike aber in Saalbach hab ich gemerkt das der Hinterbau einfach nicht mitkommt und anfängt zu bocken. Hier bin ich halt maximal eingeschränkt durch das cannondaleigene Dämpferökosystem.
Zukünftig möchte ich durchaus öfter auf Flowtrails und in Bikeparks.
In Saalbach hatte ich mich auch in ein Nomad verliebt. Aber das wird preislich noch irrsinniger als das Jekyll schon war.

Rein von der Geo her, wie würdet ihr die Sitzpositionänderung vom Jekyll zum Rune sehen?




Kompakter? Aufrechter?
Auf dem Nomad hab ich mir sofort unglaublich wohl gefühlt. Aber auch auf dem Jekyll sitze ich angenehm.
Gewichtstechnisch ginge sicher im Bereich um 13-13,5Kg aufzubauen?
Bike soll die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein. Viel Touren aber halt auch fit für Trail und Park.

Gibts eigentlich am Rahmen im 2017er Modelljahr gravierende Änderungen im Vgl. zu 2016, abgesehen vom Durchmesser des Sitzrohrs von 30,9 auf 31,6?


----------



## bartos0815 (19. Januar 2017)

zakus schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
> Derzeit fahre ich ein Cannondale Jekyll Carbon 2 mit Lefty. Nettes Tourenbike aber in Saalbach hab ich gemerkt das der Hinterbau einfach nicht mitkommt und anfängt zu bocken. Hier bin ich halt maximal eingeschränkt durch das cannondaleigene Dämpferökosystem.
> Zukünftig möchte ich durchaus öfter auf Flowtrails und in Bikeparks.
> In Saalbach hatte ich mich auch in ein Nomad verliebt. Aber das wird preislich noch irrsinniger als das Jekyll schon war.
> ...


die sitzposition zwischen jekyll und rune ist aufgrund der anderen geo des rune (tieferes tretlager, längeres oberrohr) sicher anders. das rune mit dem ks link hinterbau ist halt eine waffe bergab, die auch gut bergaufzutreten ist. einzig das höhere gewicht spielt eine rolle, dafür ists preislich deutlich günstiger als cd oder sc. 
ich denke nomad und rune nehmen sich bergab nicht viel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. Januar 2017)

Im sitzen fühlt sich das rune länger an als das jekyll. Im stehen werden sie von der gefühlten länge ähnlich sein

Im fahrbetrieb werden sie sich anders anfühlen (LW-Tretlagerhöhe)


----------



## DerDerWo (19. Januar 2017)

@ zakus:
Es hieß mal, die 2017er Modelle werden leichter. Wie man aber jetzt schon häufiger gehört hat, trifft das nicht bzw. nur minimal zu.


----------



## Sagatasan (19. Januar 2017)

zakus schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
> Derzeit fahre ich ein Cannondale Jekyll Carbon 2 mit Lefty. Nettes Tourenbike aber in Saalbach hab ich gemerkt das der Hinterbau einfach nicht mitkommt und anfängt zu bocken. Hier bin ich halt maximal eingeschränkt durch das cannondaleigene Dämpferökosystem.
> Zukünftig möchte ich durchaus öfter auf Flowtrails und in Bikeparks.
> In Saalbach hatte ich mich auch in ein Nomad verliebt. Aber das wird preislich noch irrsinniger als das Jekyll schon war.
> ...








Bergauf bin ich mit dem 2kg schwereren rune schneller unterwegs - bergab brauch ma nicht reden 
Der dämpfer am rune ist am Foto noch falsch eingebaut. Hat mir komking so ausgeliefert....
Mittlerweile habe ich das jekyll verkauft!

Also: ran ans RUNE

Das jekyll ist nur beim übern Zaun heben besser


----------



## zakus (20. Januar 2017)

Hm...toll....jetzt bin ich wuschig 
Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!




trailterror schrieb:


> Im sitzen fühlt sich das rune länger an als das jekyll. Im stehen werden sie von der gefühlten länge ähnlich sein
> 
> Im fahrbetrieb werden sie sich anders anfühlen (LW-Tretlagerhöhe)


Interessant.
Ist das ein reines "Gefühl" oder an tatsächlichen Werten in der Geometrie ablesbar?
Was Geometrien angeht hab ich echt null Plan.
Reach und Steck sind ja nahezu identisch, Radstand passt sogar exakt. Oder wirken sich so kleine Unterschiede doch massiver aus?




DerDerWo schrieb:


> @ zakus:
> Es hieß mal, die 2017er Modelle werden leichter. Wie man aber jetzt schon häufiger gehört hat, trifft das nicht bzw. nur minimal zu.


Ich habs später ein paar Seiten vorher gelesen. Waren ja einige Waagemutige dabei die den Rahmen mal gewogen haben. Schade eigentlich. 500g Reduktion hätten dem Rahmen echt gut gestanden.
Aber ok. Mein Ziel sind 13,5Kg.
Mal sehen ob und wie ich das hinbekomme 




Sagatasan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 566354
> 
> 
> Bergauf bin ich mit dem 2kg schwereren rune schneller unterwegs - bergab brauch ma nicht reden
> ...


Wie hast du denn 2Kg Mehrgewicht hinbekommen? Sieht gar nicht so schwer aufgebaut aus dein Rune?
Rahmendifferenz liegt ja mit Dämpfer bei nur ~5-600g.



Ist die Geo vom Rune für 170er Gabeln geeignet? Oder wirds dann in steilerem Bergaufgelände sehr früh sehr "steigend"?
Hat schonmal jemand eine Formula Thirty-Five im Rune gefahren?

Wie könnte man denn den Dämpferunterschied zwischen CCDBCS und Fox X2 bewerten?


----------



## lakekeman (20. Januar 2017)

zakus schrieb:


> Ich habs später ein paar Seiten vorher gelesen. Waren ja einige Waagemutige dabei die den Rahmen mal gewogen haben. Schade eigentlich. 500g Reduktion hätten dem Rahmen echt gut gestanden.
> Aber ok. Mein Ziel sind 13,5Kg.
> Mal sehen ob und wie ich das hinbekomme


Ich will dir nicht die Illusionen nehmen, aber bei dem Zielgewicht wird irgendwo das Verhältnis nicht stimmen. Dann lieber nen Spiti


----------



## Braitax (20. Januar 2017)

Die 13,5 werden schon schwer zu erreichen sein, es sei denn du gehst bei den Parts komplett auf Carbon und nimmst relativ "leichte" Reifen.

Der Rahmen vom Rune ist für Gabeln von bis zu 160-180mm ausgelegt. 
Hatte vorher eine Lyrik mit 170mm und jetzt eine Fox 36 mit 180mm. Fährt sich trotzdem noch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (20. Januar 2017)

Die Fox mit 180mm ist noch leichter als die Lyrik mit 170 mm, ich selber fahre eine Lyrik und komme auf 14 kg mit nem Double Barrel.
Anderen Dämpfer, anderen Sattel im gegensatz zu meinem Aufbau bringen nochmal viel weniger auf die Waage.

Und da geht schon noch mehr bzw. weniger!


----------



## Sagatasan (20. Januar 2017)

Mein 26er Jekyll Carbon wog ca. 12.6kg - das war schon recht ordentlich.
Das RUNE fahrbereit ca. 14.7kg - Lyrik 170, XT 11Fach anstelle X01, schwerere Laufräder und Sattel + schutzfolierung - schon hast 2kg beisammen.

Aber wie gesagt: es fährt sich wesentlich besser und schneller als das Jekyll.
Endlich kein DYAD und KEIN cannondale - Standard mehr


----------



## Braitax (20. Januar 2017)

Der Unterschied bei den Gabeln waren nur 40g. 
Komme auf 14,2kg. Habe zurzeit noch den RS Monarch RC3+ verbaut. 

Aber dafür kein Carbon, aber relativ leichte Parts. Könnte nur noch am Lenker, Kurbel und LRS sparen. Obwohl der Lrs mit EX471 und 240s Naben schon zu den leichtesten gehört bei meiner Fahrweise.


----------



## Felger (20. Januar 2017)

hat von den Monarch+RC3-Fahrern schon jemand ein MST-Tuning machen lassen? Erfahrungen?
http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/daempfer-service-und-tuning/daempfer-marken/rock-shox/


----------



## Shlousi (20. Januar 2017)

Die Frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen. Klingt vielversprechend bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der Unterschied so gravierend ist.


----------



## trailterror (21. Januar 2017)

zakus schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Ist das ein reines "Gefühl" oder an tatsächlichen Werten in der Geometrie ablesbar?



Falls deine oben angegebenen werte stimmen (hab das jetzt nicht geprüft) dann kann man das an den theoretischen werten relativ sicher herauslesen


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Januar 2017)

Also ich denke, mit 14.00kg gradaus ist man beim Rune schon recht gut dabei...
Meines hat so 14.4kg, schon mit X01 Carbonkurbel und Renthal Carbonlenker, mit Hope/Spank Spike Race Laufrädern, mit Vecnum Stütze, Mattoc ohne Schnellspannachse, Monarch Plus usw... klar kann man da noch eine Next Kurbel und besonders leichte Laufräder dranmachen, aber irgendwie passt das nicht dazu aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Braitax (23. Januar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Also ich denke, mit 14.00kg gradaus ist man beim Rune schon recht gut dabei...
> Meines hat so 14.4kg, schon mit X01 Carbonkurbel und Renthal Carbonlenker, mit Hope/Spank Spike Race Laufrädern, mit Vecnum Stütze, Mattoc ohne Schnellspannachse, Monarch Plus usw... klar kann man da noch eine Next Kurbel und besonders leichte Laufräder dranmachen, aber irgendwie passt das nicht dazu aus meiner Sicht.



Sehe ich genauso. Also bei 13,5kg muss man schon mit Stabilitäts Verlusten rechnen wenn man es Bikepark mäßig nutzen möchte und man sollte sich fragen ob das Rune dann das richtige Bike für einen ist.


----------



## Britney83 (23. Januar 2017)

ich bin mit dem "alten Modell" bei 14,1kg gelandet - ohne die Stabilität zu beeinträchtigen (hoffe ich zumindest)...
Hier hab ich ordentlich gespart:

Carbonkurbel
Sattel
Lenker
(sinnvoller) LRS


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Januar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Also ich denke, mit 14.00kg gradaus ist man beim Rune schon recht gut dabei...
> Meines hat so 14.4kg, schon mit X01 Carbonkurbel und Renthal Carbonlenker, mit Hope/Spank Spike Race Laufrädern, mit Vecnum Stütze, Mattoc ohne Schnellspannachse, Monarch Plus usw... klar kann man da noch eine Next Kurbel und besonders leichte Laufräder dranmachen, aber irgendwie passt das nicht dazu aus meiner Sicht.



Die Hexlock SL würd mich auch reizen. Empfehlung?

Ich versteh die Gewichte sowieso nicht... ;-) ICh fahr ein L Rune mit DB Air. Mattoch (leicht!), Flow+DT240+Supercomp (also eher leicht). Vector Carbon, Megaforce, Titanachsen bei den SuperstarComponents Pedalen, XT 1x10 fach mit Bash (abgeflextes 34er blatt), KS LEV, SLR, Hinten einen 1kg und vorne einen 1,25kg reifen (vorne mit Schlauch). Ich glaube mich an 14.9kg zu erinnern *g* Ich mach was falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (23. Januar 2017)

Hexlock SL - die Erstmontage vorsichtig und ordentlich machen, dann Empfehlung.
Ich hab gehudelt und es ein bisschen vergeigt, aber wieder hinbekommen (Zahnscheibe erst verbogen). Glaub so 40 oder 45gr hat sie gespart...und hakelt natürlich nicht wie die Schnellspannerachse 

Zu den Gewichten: DB Air und Reifen werden es wohl sein - meine Maxxis 2.4 Exo haben so 900gr/Stk, ich fahr ja noch 26", und der MonarchPlus ist auch 200gr leichter... und zack, hast du 650gr Differenz erklärt.
Mit den Pedalen hast du vermutlich wieder bissl was rausgeholt, ich fahr die Hope (400gr, aber stabil)


----------



## MindPatterns (23. Januar 2017)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Der Monarch funktioniert gut, ist aber im ML Tune für mich schon zu progressiv, obwohl ich den CC mit einem großen und einem kleinen Spacer gefahren bin, und die Druckstufe schon weit zu hatte. Außerdem ist die High Speed Zugstufe zu schnell. Da sehe ich auch Optimierungspotential...



Felger schrieb:


> hat von den Monarch+RC3-Fahrern schon jemand ein MST-Tuning machen lassen? Erfahrungen?
> http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/daempfer-service-und-tuning/daempfer-marken/rock-shox/


----------



## MalcolmX (23. Januar 2017)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Der Monarch funktioniert gut, ist aber im ML Tune für mich schon zu progressiv, obwohl ich den CC mit einem großen und einem kleinen Spacer gefahren bin, und die Druckstufe schon weit zu hatte. Außerdem ist die High Speed Zugstufe zu schnell. Da sehe ich auch Optimierungspotential...


Welche Luftkammer?
Hab von der kleinen auf die mittlere (HV) Kammer gewechselt und so passt mir das ganz gut.


----------



## MindPatterns (23. Januar 2017)

Ja ist die Low Volume, also so, wie die Dämpfer von Banshee auch empfohlen werden. Hast Du gerade einen Link parat, wo man die High Volume Luftkammer beziehen kann?


MalcolmX schrieb:


> Welche Luftkammer?
> Hab von der kleinen auf die mittlere (HV) Kammer gewechselt und so passt mir das ganz gut.


----------



## Felger (23. Januar 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> hat von den Monarch+RC3-Fahrern schon jemand ein MST-Tuning machen lassen? Erfahrungen?
> http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/daempfer-service-und-tuning/daempfer-marken/rock-shox/





Shlousi schrieb:


> Die Frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen. Klingt vielversprechend bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der Unterschied so gravierend ist.




keiner?


----------



## Rumpelchen (23. Januar 2017)

Habe an meinem Rune die XX1 Kurbel verbaut mit QFaktor 156, leider schleift die kurbel an der kettenstrebe bei belastung. brauch ich unbedingt die 168?ausgleichen mit spacern geht ja nicht wegen der kettenlinie und wegen der breite vom tretlager, dann schleift das ja?!?!

Ach ja, kann mir einer sagen ob der q factor 168 bei der race face next sl kurbel passt.


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Januar 2017)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ja ist die Low Volume, also so, wie die Dämpfer von Banshee auch empfohlen werden. Hast Du gerade einen Link parat, wo man die High Volume Luftkammer beziehen kann?


http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...kE5QTk0NSZrYXRpZD0xMjQ4JmdibnI9MjQ4&pnr=25463
Hab aber selber einen gebrauchten Monarch Plus R gekauft, den heb ich gleich als Ersatzdämpfer auf... war preislich nicht mehr viel mehr...
Kannst auch eine Debonair Luftkammer nehmen und mit Spacern spielen... für mich ist es ok mit der HV Kammer...

Zum Q-Faktor: ja 168mm muss es sein.
Next 168mm muss auch passen, hab jedenfalls schon Runes mit Next Kurbel gesehen...


----------



## iceis (24. Januar 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> keiner?



Kumpel hat seit kurzem den Monarch Plus RC3 mit MST Tuning. Hilft aber momentan nicht das ich das schreibe weil die Strecken versifft/vereist sind und man nicht wirklich ballern kann.

Was ich aber sagen kann ist das Mario von MST nichts macht was es nicht bringen würde.
Das behaupte ich weil mein Gabeltuning von ihm früher in der Boxxer am DH bike die Gabel um Welten besser arbeiten lies, Schläge wurden besser geschluckt, arbeitete höher im Federweg, bessere Traktion. Und heute ein anderes Tuning in meiner Lyrik das gleiche Spiel.
Absolut zu empfehlen, Wartung leicht durchzuführen wenns mal nötig wird.
Vivid Coil vom Kumpel ist speziell geshimt von MST, an seinem Mondraker Summum, wir haben ähnliche Fahrweise und fast identisches Gewicht. Da braucht man schon fast nen Waffenschein für das Gefährt, liegt aber auch zusätzlich an der Boxxer mit MST Kartusche.
Wenn man sonst gezwungen wäre viel Geld für ein von Haus aus besseres Produkt auszugeben als das vorhandene kann ich MST auf jeden Fall nur empfehlen.


----------



## MalcolmX (24. Januar 2017)

Meine 6 Jahre alte Boxxer, von MST überarbeitet, ist nach wie vor top... hat auch zwei Kollegen bestätigt letzthin (fahren beide Boxxer Worldcup mit Charger).
Insofern würde ich das ohne schlechtes Gewissen machen, wenn die Kohle da ist und am Standardsetup Unzufriedenheit herrscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (24. Januar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Meine 6 Jahre alte Boxxer, von MST überarbeitet, ist nach wie vor top... hat auch zwei Kollegen bestätigt letzthin (fahren beide Boxxer Worldcup mit Charger).
> Insofern würde ich das ohne schlechtes Gewissen machen, wenn die Kohle da ist und am Standardsetup Unzufriedenheit herrscht



*Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind *


----------



## Axxl81 (24. Januar 2017)

Ich hab noch nen Float X EVOL abzugeben.Falls jemand Interesse hat gerne PN.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Januar 2017)

MST ist Top. Hab auch einen MST Monarch Plus und der ist einem standard Monarch um Welten überlegen.
Steht höher im Federweg, kein Spiken mehr beim anbremsen, mehr gegendruck in der mitte, mehr ruhe im Heck.
Lässt sich einfach entspannter fahren. Und Mario ist einfach ein super Typ.


----------



## Axxl81 (26. Januar 2017)

2017er Aufbau geht langsam los..


----------



## lehugo (27. Januar 2017)

Hi.
Kurze Zwischenfrage.
Obwohl ich mir in dem Rune-Standort-Thread schon einmal ein Bild machen konnte:
(Die meisten fahren bei 185cm Körpergröße ein L)

Gibt es jemanden, der bei 1.86 einen XL Rahmen fährt?
Im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern (z.B. YT Capra) hat das Rune ja schon einen ziemlich langen Reach.
Hintergrund: Ich habe ein Angebot im Bikemarkt gesehen, in dem ein 2017er XL angeboten wird, bin aber selber immer L gefahren (Lapierre Spicy / Specialized Status).

Für ein paar Einschätzungen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

RideOn,
Fabian


----------



## Axxl81 (27. Januar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Hi.
> Kurze Zwischenfrage.
> Obwohl ich mir in dem Rune-Standort-Thread schon einmal ein Bild machen konnte:
> (Die meisten fahren bei 185cm Körpergröße ein L)
> ...




Mir hat das 2014er in L schon gut gepasst.Bin auch 1,86m .. 
Denke das 2017er Model wird noch besser passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Januar 2017)

XL passt garantiert auch. Ich würde imch auf einem XL auch net unwohl fühlen (180cm). @Third Eye ist eine spur kleiner als ich und fährt ein XL.


----------



## lehugo (27. Januar 2017)

Jau. Danke schon einmal. Pronzipiell bin ich ja auch skeptisch mit dem XL für mich. Es soll aber eher mein Tourer werden. Von daher habe ich grunsätzlich nichts dagegen wenn es etwas größer ist. 
Meine Frage zielt auch eher dahin, ob es jemanden mit vergleichbarer Größe und einem XL Rahmen gibt. Und wenn ja, wie die Erfahrungen sind. Das die meisten ein L fahren konnte ich schon herausfinden


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2017)

Ich bin beim 2015er XL gefahren und fand es top. Kurzer Vorbau drauf, alles gut.
Würde auch jetzt wieder XL nehmen.
Bobtailoner hatte bei ähnlicher Größe auch ein XL.

Ich habe damals beim Bernhard L und XL angeschaut -> eindeutig XL.


----------



## lehugo (27. Januar 2017)

OK. Der Reach hat sich ja auch von 2015 bis 2017 nicht sooo groß vergrößert ...  466mm (2015) vs 480mm (2017)
Wie siehts mit der Versenkbarkeit des Sattels aus? Möchte nicht das Sattelrohr abflexen oder so. Ist der Sattel dann ausreichend versenkbar?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2017)

Da würde das 17er Sitzrohr ja extra verkürzt.


----------



## rabidi (30. Januar 2017)

Meins steht auch nicht mehr nur im Keller rum, das erste Mal einsauen tut immer weh aber dann ist gut!
 
Und mein grünes parkt momentan im Bikemarkt:
http://mtbn.ws/aja37


----------



## Boa-P (31. Januar 2017)

@rabidi 
Geile Farbe und richtig schönes Bike.


----------



## gsg9man (1. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte aktuell ein Banshee Rune V2 2016 in orange mit schwarzen Decals abzugeben. Entweder als Komplettbike oder nur der Rahmen oder als Set. Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach mal in meine Bikemarkt Anzeige schauen. Rahmen habe ich im März 2016 neu gekauft (Rechnung liegt vor) und wurde kaum gefahren.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...radern-magura-mt7-gerne-tausch-pike-27-5-1x11


----------



## GuyGood (1. Februar 2017)

gsg9man: XL bitte    Schönes Rad!


----------



## gsg9man (1. Februar 2017)

Kann man bestimmt etwas dran schweißen  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (4. Februar 2017)

Falls jd Bock hat 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2017)

Hi, hab grad im Keller noch das Set für die 150mm Ausfallenden gefunden. Ist wie neu. 
Hab es 2x verwendet. Umbau dauerte 10min.. 
war von meinem 2014er bike. 

Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2017)

Für 26 oder 27,5 ?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Februar 2017)

26


----------



## lehugo (5. Februar 2017)

@rabidi:
wie gelb ist das rune in natura?
eher neon, eher matt?
die decals: knall rot, oder eher orange?

@All:
wisst Ihr noch jemanden der mich mal im Raum Ruhrgebiet auf nem 2017er XL probe sitzen lassen könnte?
der standorte thread ist lange nicht mehr aktualisiert worden...


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht können wir ja nochmal einen Standard festlegen, welche Daten in drr Standortliste stehen sollen. Im Moment ist die "Liste" ja ziemlich unübersichtlich...


----------



## rabidi (7. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> wie gelb ist das rune in natura?
> eher neon, eher matt?
> die decals: knall rot, oder eher orange?


Also der gelbe Lack ist matt, eher hellgelb nicht unbedingt neon.
Decals sind dunkelorange

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## lehugo (7. Februar 2017)

danke für die einschätzung


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

Für alle, die sowas interssiert:
Das 2016er Rune hab ich jetzt mal mit 26" Laufrädern und Minion DHR2 2.4" Exo vermessen.
Tretlagerhöhe mit Mattoc 650B 160mm (555mm) und mittlerer Stellung der Ausfaller: knapp 345mm... nur falls jemand noch 26" Laufräder rumstehen hat und sich fragt, ob das nach wie vor eine gute Option wäre...  Lenkwinkel dürfte wirklich haarscharf bei 64° liegen, die Gabel ist ja etwas länger als von Banshee vorgesehen.
650B wäre nach meinem Geschmack dann eher nur mit der flachen Stellung wirklich optimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Februar 2017)

Die Daten hab ich letztes Jahr eh auch geliefert, hehe. für mich passt 26" perfekt ins Rune. Beim Spitfire is es schon kritischer. Ich fahre es auf flach und da hätt ich gern eine kurze Kurbel.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

Ja das Spitty ist eher 650B-ready 
beim "alten" wars ja noch krasser aber auch das neue Modell ist aus meiner Sicht noch lange mit 26" gut bedient


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Für alle, die sowas interssiert:
> Das 2016er Rune hab ich jetzt mal mit 26" Laufrädern und Minion DHR2 2.4" Exo vermessen.
> Tretlagerhöhe mit Mattoc 650B 160mm (555mm) und mittlerer Stellung der Ausfaller: knapp 345mm... nur falls jemand noch 26" Laufräder rumstehen hat und sich fragt, ob das nach wie vor eine gute Option wäre...  Lenkwinkel dürfte wirklich haarscharf bei 64° liegen, die Gabel ist ja etwas länger als von Banshee vorgesehen.
> 650B wäre nach meinem Geschmack dann eher nur mit der flachen Stellung wirklich optimal...


Hm, dann scheint sich doch etwas an der Geometrie geändert zu haben. Beim 2016er Modell gehen sie ja von einer 545mm langen Gabel aus, und kommen da auf nominelle 335mm Tretlagerhöhe in der mittleren Position. Beim 17er Modell ist es dagegen eine 552mm lange Gabel, mit der die 335mm Tretlagerhöhe erreicht werden - d.h. mit einer regulären 26" Gabel würde das noch weiter absinken.

Kann das vielleicht mal jemand messen? Ein 17er Modell mit 26" Gabel und Laufrädern? Wobei die Kombi ja immer seltener werden dürfte.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, dann scheint sich doch etwas an der Geometrie geändert zu haben. Beim 2016er Modell gehen sie ja von einer 545mm langen Gabel aus, und kommen da auf nominelle 335mm Tretlagerhöhe in der mittleren Position. Beim 17er Modell ist es dagegen eine 552mm lange Gabel, mit der die 335mm Tretlagerhöhe erreicht werden - d.h. mit einer regulären 26" Gabel würde das noch weiter absinken.
> 
> Kann das vielleicht mal jemand messen? Ein 17er Modell mit 26" Gabel und Laufrädern? Wobei die Kombi ja immer seltener werden dürfte.


10mm mehr Gabellänge sollte aber eigentlich nur so 4mm mehr Tretlagerhöhe ausmachen... also ist das Tretlager immerhin 6mm höher als nominell angegeben...


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> 10mm mehr Gabellänge sollte aber eigentlich nur so 4mm mehr Tretlagerhöhe ausmachen... also ist das Tretlager immerhin 6mm höher als nominell angegeben...


Die Tretlagerhöhe ist ja auch immer relativ zu den verwendeten Reifen, der BB Drop ist in der Regel die bessere Angabe (beides wäre natürlich das Optimum).
Hmm... wie hoch war der denn bei dir?  Da müsste bei zwei gleichen Reifen ja eigentlich die Messung bis zur Höhe der Radachse langen, oder?

Bei meinen Umrechnungen von Tretlagerhöhe zu BB Drop und umgekehrt gehe ich übrigens in der Regel von 341mm Tretlagerhöhe bei 26", 353mm bei 27,5" und 372mm bei 29" aus. Jeweils basierend auf den ETRTO-Maßen der Felge (559/584/622) und einem 61mm hohem Reifen (am Beispiel: 26": (559+61+61)/2 = 340,5). Das passt auch meistens recht gut, mit Abweichungen von +-2mm. Aber sowohl Tretlagerhöhe als auch BB Drop geben nur die wenigsten Hersteller an, da ist dann immer eine gewisse Unsicherheit dabei.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Februar 2017)

Muss mal messen.
Aber meine 2.4er Minions haben glaub ich eher so 58-59mm Höhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (8. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Muss mal messen.
> Aber meine 2.4er Minions haben glaub ich eher so 58-59mm Höhe...


Ja, die 61mm hab ich nur deswegen gewählt, weil die meisten Tretlagerhöhen-Angaben erst damit vernünftige Werte ausgespuckt haben. Aber wie gesagt, eine Unsicherheit von +-2mm ist da immer noch vorhanden. Evtl. ist die Rechnung von Felgenmaß + Reifenhöhe auch nicht ganz korrekt, und da kommt noch irgendein Wert dazu, den ich aber nicht finden konnte. Dann könnte man auch weniger als 61mm annehmen.

Der Liteville-Konfigurator gibt folgende Laufrad-Durchmesser als Richtlinie an:
Wheel size 26” – 685 mm
Wheel size 27,5” – 705 mm
Wheel size 29” – 740 mm

Wobei da die eigentliche Reifenhöhe von 63,5mm für 26" auf 59mm für 29" schrumpft, also keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll.

Und ich seh grad, www.2soulscycles.com macht ja auch Rahmenbau, also wenn du da dort involviert bist, dann müsstest du das ja eigentlich genauer wissen.


----------



## grey (8. Februar 2017)

26" = 63mm, 27,5" 60,5mm, 29" 59mm - wenn ich mich im kopf jetzt nicht mit den etrto vertan hab.
vielleicht eine unerwartete nebenwirkung vom scaledsizing bei liteville. 

Ich war beim nachmessen des Rune BB nicht so weit weg denk ich, aber vermutlich wegen 2,3" dhr2 HR, finds aber gerade nimmer.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Februar 2017)

Hahaha lies dir das selber noch einmal durch hihi


grey schrieb:


> 26" = 63mm, 27,5" 60,5mm, 29" 59mm - wenn ich mich im kopf jetzt nicht mit den etrto vertan hab.


 wenn, ja wenn.....


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ja, die 61mm hab ich nur deswegen gewählt, weil die meisten Tretlagerhöhen-Angaben erst damit vernünftige Werte ausgespuckt haben. Aber wie gesagt, eine Unsicherheit von +-2mm ist da immer noch vorhanden. Evtl. ist die Rechnung von Felgenmaß + Reifenhöhe auch nicht ganz korrekt, und da kommt noch irgendein Wert dazu, den ich aber nicht finden konnte. Dann könnte man auch weniger als 61mm annehmen.
> 
> Der Liteville-Konfigurator gibt folgende Laufrad-Durchmesser als Richtlinie an:
> Wheel size 26” – 685 mm
> ...



Ja, soweit ist mir das alles klar.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen - bitten nicht wundern, wenn mit anständigen 650B Reifen das Tretlager dann doch bei 355 oder 360 mm in der mittleren Stellung liegt 
Vor allem, wenn noch eine fettere Gabel dazukommt.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Februar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hahaha lies dir das selber noch einmal durch hihi
> 
> wenn, ja wenn.....


Hm, stimmt doch soweit alles, die 63,5mm von mir waren falsch. Oder ich komm gerade nicht hinter den Insider-Witz.



MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ja, soweit ist mir das alles klar.
> 
> Ich wollte damit nur sagen - bitten nicht wundern, wenn mit anständigen 650B Reifen das Tretlager dann doch bei 355 oder 360 mm in der mittleren Stellung liegt
> Vor allem, wenn noch eine fettere Gabel dazukommt.


Mir gehts eher um die andere Richtung. Falls ich mir ein 17er Modell holen würde, dann wollte ich eigentlich erstmal meine restlichen Komponenten behalten, die alle noch 26" sind. Und mit 26" Reifen und 26" Gabel könnte das Tretlager da schon bedenklich tief kommen, falls sich die 335mm Tretlagerhöhe mit einer 552mm langen Gabel als korrekt herausstellen. Das würde meinen Plan erstmal empfindlich beeinflussen. Und beim 16er Modell haben sie ja noch auf das dämliche 30,9 Sattelstützenmaß gesetzt.


----------



## grey (9. Februar 2017)

macht nix, ich habs auch ned gecheckt. 
alutech verwendet bei  der icb 2.0 Berechnung 65mm hohe Reifen, auch ned schlecht.

Ich würd nach Möglichkeit eher ein (günstigeres?) 2016er nehmen, wobei ich das mit der bb höhe nicht so dramatisch sehe.
Warum? Leichter ist das 2017er ja scheinbar nicht geworden und dann verliert man noch eine einstellung bei den dropouts die für 26" interessant ist.

Freundin fährt am 2016er Rune sowohl high als auch mid, mit 26" 2,3" Reifen, 555er Fork und 170er Kurbel. Beides scheinbar ok für sie.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Februar 2017)

grey schrieb:


> macht nix, ich habs auch ned gecheckt.



oh - haha - ih glaub ich hab nicht verstanden was du meinst und mich quasi selbst "ausgelacht" *g* 

Du hast wohl offensichtlich nicht den ETRTO (26"=559mm, 27,5"=584mm, 29"=622mm) gemeint? So hab ich's gelesen und darum hab ich deine Werte lustig gefunden 


> 26" = 63mm, 27,5" 60,5mm, 29" 59mm



mea culpa! (obwohl ich noch immer nicht weiß, was du meinst hihi)


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Februar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> oh - haha - ih glaub ich hab nicht verstanden was du meinst und mich quasi selbst "ausgelacht" *g*
> 
> Du hast wohl offensichtlich nicht den ETRTO (26"=559mm, 27,5"=584mm, 29"=622mm) gemeint? So hab ich's gelesen und darum hab ich deine Werte lustig gefunden
> 
> ...


Den Rest, wenn man den ETRTO-Wert von den beim Liteville-Konfigurator angegeben Wert für die Laufräder abzieht (siehe oben). Und da der ETRTO-Wert ja eigentlich die Höhe des Felgenbettes angibt (nicht da, wo die Speichen anliegen, sondern da, wo der Reifen anliegt, von mir aus auch der "Reifeninnendurchmesser"), bleibt für diesen Rest ja eigentlich nur noch die Höhe des Reifens übrig.

Der übrigens auch nicht mit dem Wert übereinstimmen kann, den man im eingebauten Zustand misst, da der Reifen ja noch etwas in die Felge hineingeht (Felgenhörner und so).



grey schrieb:


> macht nix, ich habs auch ned gecheckt.
> alutech verwendet bei  der icb 2.0 Berechnung 65mm hohe Reifen, auch ned schlecht.
> 
> Ich würd nach Möglichkeit eher ein (günstigeres?) 2016er nehmen, wobei ich das mit der bb höhe nicht so dramatisch sehe.
> ...


Beim 16er Modell bräuchte ich halt auch gleich wieder eine neue Sattelstütze für 300+€, da kann ich mir schon fast eine 650b Gabel für kaufen. Alles doof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ein 17er Modell mit 26" Komponenten und kann mal messen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Den Rest, wenn man den ETRTO-Wert von den beim Liteville-Konfigurator angegeben Wert für die Laufräder abzieht (siehe oben). Und da der ETRTO-Wert ja eigentlich die Höhe des Felgenbettes angibt (nicht da, wo die Speichen anliegen, sondern da, wo der Reifen anliegt, von mir aus auch der "Reifeninnendurchmesser"), bleibt für diesen Rest ja eigentlich nur noch die Höhe des Reifens übrig.



ah, danke! Wieso sollte ein 26er Reifen höher bauen als ein 29er? Ist das denn so?


----------



## MalcolmX (9. Februar 2017)

Weil sie schöne runde Zahlen haben wollten für ihren Konfigurator, mutmasse ich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (9. Februar 2017)

ja, darauf wollte ich auch hinaus.


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Februar 2017)

Danke!

Gut, dass ich's auch endlich kapiere!


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin beim 2015er XL gefahren und fand es top. Kurzer Vorbau drauf, alles gut.
> Würde auch jetzt wieder XL nehmen.
> Bobtailoner hatte bei ähnlicher Größe auch ein XL.
> 
> Ich habe damals beim Bernhard L und XL angeschaut -> eindeutig XL.



Erst jetzt gesehen, 189cm, 90cm Sl, RH XL, 2016er Rune und 2015er Rune ebenfalls XL




Hat hier schon jemand das 2017er in XL? würde gern mal ein Bild sehen


----------



## dani08051991 (10. Februar 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Erst jetzt gesehen, 189cm, 90cm Sl, RH XL, 2016er Rune und 2015er Rune ebenfalls XL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schaut extrem gut aus!


----------



## Axxl81 (11. Februar 2017)

Langsam nimmt et Form an..


----------



## svenson69 (12. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand zufällig eine 150mm Fox Transfer in einem 16er Rune Gr.M verbaut?
Bin mir unsicher ob die 150er sich soweit versenken lässt das es mir passt.Hatte bisher immer eine 125mm Kind Shock mit einer Länge von 385mm und die Fox ist ja ein gutes Stück länger.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Februar 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig eine 150mm Fox Transfer in einem 16er Rune Gr.M verbaut?
> Bin mir unsicher ob die 150er sich soweit versenken lässt das es mir passt.Hatte bisher immer eine 125mm Kind Shock mit einer Länge von 385mm und die Fox ist ja ein gutes Stück länger.


Keine normale Sattelstütze mehr im Haus, mit der du das ausmessen könntest?


----------



## Braitax (12. Februar 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig eine 150mm Fox Transfer in einem 16er Rune Gr.M verbaut?
> Bin mir unsicher ob die 150er sich soweit versenken lässt das es mir passt.Hatte bisher immer eine 125mm Kind Shock mit einer Länge von 385mm und die Fox ist ja ein gutes Stück länger.



Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn? Willst du die komplett versenken?

Problem ist nämlich dann die Ansteuerung. Hatte vorher die ältere Reverb mit 150mm, die hätte ich komplett versenken können, da das Stützenrohr nur 210mm lang war und die Ansteurung eher unempfindlich ist. Jetzt habe ich die Revive mit 160mm, hat eine Sattelrohrlänge von 235mm + den Hebel Mechanismus kommt die auf 266mm. Das Sattelrohr im Rahmen kommt auf knappe 260mm (von Sattelklemme bis Loch). Bekommt man also nicht komplett versenkt da man die Leitung Knicken würde und dann Probleme bekommt bezüglich der Ansteuerung. 

Fox habe ich jetzt keine Maße im Kopf, müsste aber ähnlich sein.


----------



## svenson69 (12. Februar 2017)

Braitax schrieb:


> Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn? Willst du die komplett versenken?
> 
> Problem ist nämlich dann die Ansteuerung. Hatte vorher die ältere Reverb mit 150mm, die hätte ich komplett versenken können, da das Stützenrohr nur 210mm lang war und die Ansteurung eher unempfindlich ist. Jetzt habe ich die Revive mit 160mm, hat eine Sattelrohrlänge von 235mm + den Hebel Mechanismus kommt die auf 266mm. Das Sattelrohr im Rahmen kommt auf knappe 260mm (von Sattelklemme bis Loch). Bekommt man also nicht komplett versenkt da man die Leitung Knicken würde und dann Probleme bekommt bezüglich der Ansteuerung.
> 
> Fox habe ich jetzt keine Maße im Kopf, müsste aber ähnlich sein.


Schrittlänge so 76cm.
Nein,ganz muss ich sie nicht versenken.
Aber viel dürfte nicht raus schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (12. Februar 2017)

Bei mir schaut es so aus.
Habe auch mal nachgemessen, 260mm von Sattelklemme bis zur Mitte von der Sattelstrebe im ausgefahrenen Zustand und 100mm im eingefahrenen.

Schrittlänge bei mir 82cm und 175 Kurbel.
Die Fox baut 10mm höher als die Revive. 
Vielleicht hilft dir das


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Februar 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Schrittlänge so 76cm.
> Nein,ganz muss ich sie nicht versenken.
> Aber viel dürfte nicht raus schauen.


Also bei meinem jetzigen Radon mit 430er Sattelrohr und ca. 78cm Schrittlänge krieg ich eine 150er LEV rein. Mit den dicken Sohlen von den FiveTen EPS momentan sogar mit 2-3cm Puffer. Die 150er Reverb hätte damals als ich vor dem Kauf stand wohl nicht gepasst, das war aber auch mit Sommerschuhen und ich glaube mit einem etwas höherem Sattel.

Die Fox Transfer hab ich mir gerade angeschaut, weil die noch in meiner Liste fehlt. Von der aus dem Sattelrohr ragenden Höhe bei maximalem Einschub unterscheiden sie sich nicht großartig von der LEV (0,5cm länger), d.h. bei 2cm weniger Schrittlänge bei dir müsste die doch fast ganz im Sattelrohr stecken. Der ins Sattelrohr geschobene Teil dürfte dann bei einer Gesamtlänge von 457mm für die Stütze + 28mm für die Kabelansteuerung 457+28 - 209,5 = 275,5mm sein.
Wenn dann im Sattelrohr tatsächlich nur 260mm zur Verfügung stehen, musst du die Stütze also gut mindestens 1,6cm rausschieben, damit das hinhaut.
Die externe Fox Transfer ist übrigens kürzer als die interne, die müsste auf jeden Fall passen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich das vorher ausmessen mit einer normalen Stütze. Also Sattelposition auf Pedalieren stellen, und dann die Länge des versenkten Stücks ausmessen.


@Braitax
Ist das ein S-Rahmen bei dir? svenson69 fragt ja bei einem M-Rahmen. Wenn sich die 260mm also auf den S-Rahmen beziehen, der ein kürzeres Sattelrohr hat, dann sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Braitax (12. Februar 2017)

Bei meinem Rahmen handelt es sich auch um ein 2016er M Rahmen.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Februar 2017)

Braitax schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rahmen handelt es sich auch um ein 2016er M Rahmen.


Hast du dich dann bei deiner Schrittlänge verschrieben? Bei 260mm von Sattelrohrende bis Mitte Sitzstreben, 430mm Sattelrohr und 175er Kurbel würde ich mit 6cm mehr Schrittlänge nicht fahren können.


----------



## Braitax (12. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hast du dich dann bei deiner Schrittlänge verschrieben? Bei 260mm von Sattelrohrende bis Mitte Sitzstreben, 430mm Sattelrohr und 175er Kurbel würde ich mit 6cm mehr Schrittlänge nicht fahren können.



Sorry  meinte 82cm, habe es oben korrigiert.


----------



## M0r1t3 (13. Februar 2017)

Welche Kettenführung für 1x Antrieb könnt ihr für das Rune empfehlen? Hab mal gelesen das es mit machen Kettenführungen zu Platzproblemen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (13. Februar 2017)

Ich habe ein beschliffene Saint am Rune ("S"). Das Rune hat etwas mehr Platz als das Spitty.


----------



## freetourer (13. Februar 2017)

MRP AMG


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Februar 2017)

Hab oben eine 77designz am S3 Mount und noch einen Blackspire Taco dazu.
Die Oneup Führung würde bestimmt auch problemlos funktionieren...  am Darkside ist es jedenfalls keinerlei Problem.


----------



## grey (13. Februar 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...uer-Genius-Scale-Spark-ab-Modell-2015-p47729/
+ 77designz crashplate

nächstes mal würd ich aber etwas robusteres aussuchen, die 11€ scott führung ist zwar nett und funktioniert prinzipiell, aber alles andere als langlebig.


----------



## M0r1t3 (13. Februar 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich habe ein beschliffene Saint am Rune ("S"). Das Rune hat etwas mehr Platz als das Spitty.


Wieso eine beschliffene? Passt die nicht hin?


----------



## Braitax (13. Februar 2017)

Habe die OneUp Components Chain Guide ISCG05 Kettenführung und bisher damit noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## lehugo (13. Februar 2017)

Hi. Ich wollte kurz noch loswerden (vielleicht ist es ja auch für andere interessant):

Der Support von Banshee antwortet in Bezug auf die Frage nach der passenden Größe für mich (186cm) und ein 2017er Rune:

".... I personally and 189cm tall and ride a large with 50mm stem. I'm not a racer and dn't really like stretched out bikes too much personally. I have ridden an XL with 35mm stem and found it fitted pretty well tho. I'm confident that if you like a longer feeling frame that you will fit on an XL just fine with a short stem..."


----------



## M0r1t3 (13. Februar 2017)

http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/epag...=/Shops/62262325/Products/991234&Locale=de_DE
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die von der Aufnahme passt?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2017)

Hab ich...passt auf Rune und jetzt Darkside.


----------



## Jan_1968 (14. Februar 2017)

Die Crash Plate von 77designz  (kann man auch direkt dort bestellen) habe ich auch, musste sie allerdings unterm Tretlager und nicht kettenblattseitig an der ISCG 05 befestigen, weil sie sonst mit meinem 64LK Kettenblatt kollidiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (14. Februar 2017)

Das ist meistens so, dass man das kleine KB und die ISCG Aufnahme nicht gleichzeitig nutzen kann...


----------



## lehugo (14. Februar 2017)

Ist es eigentlich immer noch so, dass der 2017er wie der 2016er Rahmen diese "knapp abgemessene" Stelle an der Kettenstrebe hat, was zu Lackschäden führt:




 
Habt ihr da Lösungen gefunden, oder das einfach in Kauf genommen?


----------



## freetourer (14. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich immer noch so, dass der 2017er wie der 2016er Rahmen diese "knapp abgemessene" Stelle an der Kettenstrebe hat, was zu Lackschäden führt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574569
> Habt ihr da Lösungen gefunden, oder das einfach in Kauf genommen?



Die Stelle wird wohl immer noch so gefährdet sein.

Ich klebe bei meinen Banshee Rahmen immer Mastic Tape drauf - das hält ziemlich gut.


----------



## rabidi (14. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich immer noch so, dass der 2017er wie der 2016er Rahmen diese "knapp abgemessene" Stelle an der Kettenstrebe hat, was zu Lackschäden führt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574569
> Habt ihr da Lösungen gefunden, oder das einfach in Kauf genommen?


Kräftig mit Lenkerband umwickeln, hat auch den angenehmen Effekt dass es keine Geräusche mehr macht! Bei meinem Neuen hab ich das Slapper Tape drauf.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Februar 2017)

Hab ich auch so gemacht, hat knapp ein Jahr gehalten.


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Februar 2017)

Naja jedes Jahr mal ein frisches Slappertape aufzukleben, ist ja halb so wild...

Ich handhabe es übrigens auch so.


----------



## lehugo (14. Februar 2017)

wie sieht das mit dem Entfernen des alten Tapes aus? Einfach/schwierig?
@rabidi: kannst Du das evtl einmal abfotografieren?


----------



## Britney83 (14. Februar 2017)

Alter Schlauch mit Kabelbinder befestigt.... Über die komplette Strebe. Hält länger als ein Jahr!


----------



## MalcolmX (14. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> wie sieht das mit dem Entfernen des alten Tapes aus? Einfach/schwierig?
> @rabidi: kannst Du das evtl einmal abfotografieren?


nicht schwierig.
Abziehen, Kleberrest mit Kleberentferner abrubbeln, neues dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (14. Februar 2017)

2 Fragen: Maxle Rear funktioniert mit dem V2 2014, oder? was ist besser normal oder light?


----------



## freetourer (15. Februar 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> 2 Fragen: Maxle Rear funktioniert mit dem V2 2014, oder? was ist besser normal oder light?



Funktioniert - hatte ich an meinem 2014er Banshee und habe ich aktuell an meinen zwei 2015er Banshees.

Ich habe allerdings nur die normale Maxle.


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2017)

Glaub normal oder light ist ziemlich egal.
Die normale Maxle hatte ich auch eine Weile drauf, geht problemlos.


----------



## lehugo (16. Februar 2017)

Hi. Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr für das Rune (2017, wobei Jahrgang eher wurscht, oder) empfehlen?
Man kann ja auch scheinbar direkt bei EveryDay26 einen verpressen lassen, welcher stark dem CaneCreek 40 ähneln soll.
Fahrt Ihr alle zerostack oben/unten?


----------



## lehugo (16. Februar 2017)

z.B Kombination A4 müsste passen im Bild von Reset, oder?


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre einen Acros ZS44/ZS56.
A4 sollte passen.

Falls noch jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Gabeln in ZS44/ZS56 hat bitte bei mir melden!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (16. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Glaub normal oder light ist ziemlich egal.
> Die normale Maxle hatte ich auch eine Weile drauf, geht problemlos.





lehugo schrieb:


> Hi. Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr für das Rune (2017, wobei Jahrgang eher wurscht, oder) empfehlen?
> Man kann ja auch scheinbar direkt bei EveryDay26 einen verpressen lassen, welcher stark dem CaneCreek 40 ähneln soll.
> Fahrt Ihr alle zerostack oben/unten?



danke!


----------



## svenson69 (16. Februar 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Acros ZS44/ZS56.
> A4 sollte passen.
> 
> Falls noch jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Gabeln in ZS44/ZS56 hat bitte bei mir melden!
> ...


Du brauchst einen EC56 für unten,den ZS56 gibt es nicht für tapered


----------



## lehugo (16. Februar 2017)

@svenson69 : das bezieht sich aber nur auf den winkelsteuersatz, oder?


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen EC56 für unten,den ZS56 gibt es nicht für tapered


http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-945-p.asp
Gibts schon.

Allerdings ist das Rune so schon sehr flach.
Ich fahr das Chris King Inset... Natürlich empfehlenswert


----------



## berkel (16. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Hi. Welchen Steuersatz würdet Ihr für das Rune (2017, wobei Jahrgang eher wurscht, oder) empfehlen?
> Man kann ja auch scheinbar direkt bei EveryDay26 einen verpressen lassen, welcher stark dem CaneCreek 40 ähneln soll.
> Fahrt Ihr alle zerostack oben/unten?


Ich bin mit dem Cane Creek 40 sehr zufrieden. Der Banshee Munro ist nicht ganz so gut verarbeitet und gedichtet, ist mit reichlich Fett montiert aber auch ok.

Reset kann ich nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Die sind zwar technisch sehr schön gemacht, aber das System ist über Passungen zentriert und nicht über Kegelflächen. Dadurch ist das System anfällig für Toleranzen und es kann z.B. passieren, dass das Lager bei der Demontage auf dem Gabelkonus (der eben hier gar keiner ist) festsitzt. Zudem lässt sich der Konus u.U. nur mit dem Reset Demontagegewicht demontieren. Auch bei der Montage sollte man eigentlich die Reset Einpresschalen verwenden um die Dichtungen nicht zu beschädigen.

_Edit:
Da habe ich so viel über "den" Reset geschrieben und jetzt sehe ich, dass die beim Flatstack den Aufbau des Steuersatzes geändert haben. Da gilt mein Geschreibsel so nicht mehr (bezog sich auf das System vom Flat44 und 150)._


----------



## svenson69 (16. Februar 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-945-p.asp
> Gibts schon.
> 
> Allerdings ist das Rune so schon sehr flach.
> Ich fahr das Chris King Inset... Natürlich empfehlenswert



Der hat dafür oben EC44


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2017)

Der Winkelsteuersatz ist nicht für mein Rune allerdings für einen Rahmen mit ZS44/ZS56 Steuerrohr und für eine tapered Gabel.

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig das ich auch einen EC44/ZS56 oder ZS44/EC56 in meinen ZS/ZS Rahmen verbauen kann?

Und hat das Cane Creek Angle Set nicht oben und unten ZS???

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...t-110-steuersatz-zs44-28-6-zs56-30-chris-king

Ich bin verwirrt....


----------



## grey (16. Februar 2017)

1 1/8 unten

ZS / Ec ist "egal"


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2017)

Ok dann müsste der passen wenn ich das richtig sehe!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/898351-cane-creek-angleset-ec44-zs56-neu-0-5-1-1-5


----------



## svenson69 (16. Februar 2017)

Also von Cane Creek kenne ich nur das für tapered Gabeln https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/AngleSet-1-ZS44-28-6-EC56-40-Tapered-Steuersatz-p32287/   
oder das mit allen Winkelschalen https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...satz-p43946/black-ZS44-28-6-EC56-40-o6946140/
Das baut halt auch ordentlich höher wie ein normaler.Da kommst du schon mit der 0° Schale fast 1° flacher wegen der Einbauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehugo (16. Februar 2017)

Also um das noch einmal festzuhalten:
Der "Munro" ist der Steuersatz, der von Banshee selber als "default" am Rune verbaut wird und der hat ZS oben und unten.
Korrekt?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2017)

So wie es sich gehört, ja.


----------



## DerDerWo (17. Februar 2017)

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum beim 2017er Modell der Monarch Plus mit einem L/L-Tune geliefert wird? Im 2016er war es ja noch ein M/L-Tune. Am Hinterbau gab´s ja keine Änderung, oder?


----------



## berkel (17. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Also um das noch einmal festzuhalten:
> Der "Munro" ist der Steuersatz, der von Banshee selber als "default" am Rune verbaut wird und der hat ZS oben und unten.
> Korrekt?


Ja, hier ein Foto:







Wie man sieht gibt es im Gegensatz zum CC 40 keine zusätzlichen Dichtungen am Konus und oberen Deckel, nur die Lager selbst sind gedichtet. Aber wie gesagt, mit reichlich Fett montiert funktioniert der auch. Vorteil ist hier die leichtere De-/Montage des geschlitzten Gabelkonus (ich habe den Konus vom CC 40 auch geschlitzt).


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Februar 2017)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum beim 2017er Modell der Monarch Plus mit einem L/L-Tune geliefert wird? Im 2016er war es ja noch ein M/L-Tune. Am Hinterbau gab´s ja keine Änderung, oder?


Ich hab den Verdacht, da macht der Vertrieb teilweise ein wenig was er will...
Weil die kleine Luftkammer am Monarch war auch nie eine besonders gute Wahl, und wurde trotzdem so ausgeliefert.


----------



## lehugo (17. Februar 2017)

Hier mal die Antwort auf die Tune Frage M/L(2016)->L/L(2017) von Banshee:

"We changed the tune slightly between years after feedback from customers and further testing. we went from large volume can ML to regular can LL as we felt it improved overall performance for a wider range of customers"


----------



## gumpY (17. Februar 2017)

Ich hadere gerade mit der Größe für das 2017er Rune.
Bin 186cm groß und hab ne SL von ca 85cm. Also ein ziemlich langen Oberkörper. Im Moment tendiere ich zum XL mit kurzem Vorbau, oder haltet ihr das für zu groß?


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub das L langt dir völlig...
Bei 85cm Schrittlänge wirst du froh sein um jeden cm Schrittfreiheit.

Zum Dämpfer: die wurden in Deutschland doch alle mit kleiner Kammer und M/L ausgeliefert... hab auch auf die mittlere gewechselt, das passt gut zur Kinematik.


----------



## sirios (20. Februar 2017)

Kurze Frage an die Gemeinde: Mir geht meine Reverb auf den Keks. Spricht was dagegen ne Variostütze mit 30.9er Durchmesser mit ner Reduzierhülse zu verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (20. Februar 2017)

nein


----------



## MindPatterns (20. Februar 2017)

Ja, schon. So wie das in den letzten Jahren von Keith kommuniziert wurde, ist das nicht gerne gesehen, da es unter Umständen Biegekräfte erzeugen kann, die dem Rahmen nicht gut tun. In dem Falle gäbe es wohl keine Garantie mehr. Am besten mal selbst nachfragen.



sirios schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Gemeinde: Mir geht meine Reverb auf den Keks. Spricht was dagegen ne Variostütze mit 30.9er Durchmesser mit ner Reduzierhülse zu verwenden?


----------



## grey (20. Februar 2017)

wenn die Hülse entsprechend lang genug ist, ist das doch komplett egal.


----------



## MindPatterns (20. Februar 2017)

Don't kill the messenger. We gesagt, besser vorher nachfragen, bevor es später Probleme gibt.


----------



## iceis (20. Februar 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus das Keith nur auf der sicheren Seite sein will für den Fall das eine nicht zu 100% passgenaue Reduzierhülse verwendet wird.
Es gibt bei den Reduzierhülsen Toleranzen und bei Stützen ebenfalls im Durchmesser.
Sind gleich 2x die Abweichungen zu groß führts dann eben zu Problemen wenn man Pech hat.
Ansonsten wenn alles passt sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## DAKAY (21. Februar 2017)

#schlechtesfoto
#egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. Februar 2017)

grey schrieb:


> wenn die Hülse entsprechend lang genug ist, ist das doch komplett egal.



Beabsichtige bei meinem nächsten aufbau auch mit solch einer reduzierhülse zu "hantieren"

Reichen 125mm hülsenlänge aus? Die stütze kann man ja egtl dennoch weiter als die 125mm versenken, kuckt dann halt im sitzrohr unter der hülse raus und ist dort ja dann nicht ordentlich "geklemmt"...


----------



## DerDerWo (21. Februar 2017)

Hätte noch eine nigelnagelneue von Vecnum zu Hause (12 cm lang). Erst gekauft und dann ist doch eine neue Stütze mit 31,6 geworden. War noch nie verbaut! Bei Interesse melden. 20 € inkl. Versand.
https://shop.vecnum.com/reduzierhuelsen/17-reduzierhuelse-30-9mm-auf-31-6mm.html


----------



## grey (21. Februar 2017)

Mein erstes MTB (KTM) kam ab Werk mit Hülse, es sind vermutlich im IBC 100 Räder im IBC mit Coladosen/Axespray whatever diy-hülsen unterwegs und tausende insgesamt in De.
Vecnom Moveloc gibt es nur in 30,9 und wird mit entsprechenden Hülsen ausgeliefert.. (120mm länge bei  31,6 btw)

Dem Hersteller wirds immer lieber sein, wenn ein Rad mit genau der vorgesehenen Gabellänge zusammengebastelt wird, ohne angleset, mit genau passender Sattelstütze etc.
Genauso wollen Bremsenhersteller auch dass _ihr_ Dot verwendet wird, ihre Adapter und Discs, Gabelhersteller wollen das Ihr Öl und ihre Dichtungen verwendet werden, aber bei Reduzierungen im Sitzrohr bekommen jetzt manche bedenken?

Ich persönlich kaufe keine 31,6er Stütze mehr solange nicht alle 30,9er Rahmen ausgestorben sind, wenn einem das zu riskant ist, kann man natürlich auch  doppelt so viele Stützen kaufen.


----------



## MalcolmX (21. Februar 2017)

Ich seh auch keinerlei Problem.
Die Hülse von Vecnum ist besten Geeignet, und man soll ja eh nicht mit ausgezogener Stütze einen Double springen und dann zu kurz kommen... also mit Verstand rangehen und das wird kein Thema sein.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Februar 2017)

Schnelle Frage: welches Gleitlager brauche ich denn für den CCDB Air? Huber hat folgende:
Ersatzgleitlager 12,7 mm: 2,50 €/St.
Ersatzgleitlager CCDB Ø 12,7/14,7 mm: 3,50 €/St.

Würde gerne welche für den CCDB Air und auch welche für den Inline bestellen. danke!


----------



## iceis (21. Februar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Schnelle Frage: welches Gleitlager brauche ich denn für den CCDB Air? Huber hat folgende:
> Ersatzgleitlager 12,7 mm: 2,50 €/St.
> Ersatzgleitlager CCDB Ø 12,7/14,7 mm: 3,50 €/St.
> 
> Würde gerne welche für den CCDB Air und auch welche für den Inline bestellen. danke!



Kommt glaub aufs Baujahr vom ccdb an, am besten wäre messen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. Februar 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Kommt glaub aufs Baujahr vom ccdb an, am besten wäre messen.


ah, okay. danke! dann messe ich das nach  Wobei laut Website der DB Air CS 12,7mm hat.


----------



## DrMainhattan (21. Februar 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ah, okay. danke! dann messe ich das nach  Wobei laut Website der DB Air CS 12,7mm hat.


Oder ihm (Huber) schreiben, er weiß das eigentlich dann...


----------



## grey (21. Februar 2017)

Innendurchmesser: 12,7
Außendurchmesser (glaub ich, hab bushing nicht ausgepresst und schwer zu messen, kann also auch daneben sein): 15,1*
Breite 12,7


aber bei huber würd ich immer ein set nehmen, weil er dann bushing + gleitlager passend aussucht..


edit: 
* vermutlich wird das eher 14,7 sein, https://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/suspension/faq , ist im verbauten zustand nicht zuverlässig messbar..


----------



## trailterror (21. Februar 2017)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Hätte noch eine nigelnagelneue von Vecnum zu Hause (12 cm lang). Erst gekauft und dann ist doch eine neue Stütze mit 31,6 geworden. War noch nie verbaut! Bei Interesse melden. 20 € inkl. Versand.
> https://shop.vecnum.com/reduzierhuelsen/17-reduzierhuelse-30-9mm-auf-31-6mm.html



Hab mir eine von ner anderen marke geholt (name fällt mir grad net mehr ein)...falls die nicht passt (rahmen hab ich noch nicht) dann komm ich gern auf dein angebot zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (22. Februar 2017)

Habe neulich erst bei Huber bestellt.
Hab einen Daempfer von 2016 und diese Buchsen passen bei meinem DB.
Huber hat allerding seine eigenen gleitlanger die passen nicht in die originalen buchsen!!!


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Februar 2017)

Braucht jemand Huber Buchsen? Hätte gebrauchte abzugeben. Bitte PN.


----------



## lehugo (24. Februar 2017)

Hi. Ich würde gerne noch einmal auf die Dämpferfrage an dem 2017er Rune zurück kommen.

Ein paar von Euch sprachen ja Probleme mit dem Monarch Plus an - oder auch von einem Wechsel LowVolume->HighVolume.

Zitat1: "der Dämpfer macht Probleme, blockiert kurz irgendwo zwischen 10 und 20% dann machts leicht "knack" und danach läuft er schön durch den ganzen Federweg..."

Zitat2: "...macht meiner auch, allerdings nur bei "offener" Druckstufe. Wenn das bei dir auch so ist, sitzt der Shimstack der Druckstufe vermutlich nicht zentriert auf der Kolbenstange..."

Zitat3: "Shit. War bis jetzt fast nur im mittleren Modus unterwegs. Am WE auch mal offen und siehe da: meiner ist auch betroffen..Mal sehen, vielleicht schick ich ihn direkt zu MST..."

Gelten diese Probleme vorraussichtlich nur für den M/L Tune ("Default" aus 2016) und sollten dies Probleme mit dem L/L Tune ("Default" aus 2017) eliminiert sein?

Darüberhinaus frage ich mich welcher Dämpfer wohl am besten funktioniert (Coil Dämpfer mal aussen vor gelassen):
Monarch Plus
VividAir
...


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2017)

Fox


----------



## svenson69 (24. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus frage ich mich welcher Dämpfer wohl am besten funktioniert (Coil Dämpfer mal aussen vor gelassen):
> Monarch Plus
> VividAir
> ...



X2


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Februar 2017)

Ich würde es vom Gewicht abhängig machen. Bin mit getunedtem (?!) Monarch+ sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Britney83 (24. Februar 2017)

Cc db air cs tut auch seinen Dienst


----------



## lehugo (24. Februar 2017)

@san_adreas: welcher? - Float X? -> zu teuer 
@svenson69: der ist mir auch etwas zu teuer 

Mich interessieren eher die beiden oben genannten, und ob die Probleme mit dem Monarch+ noch vorhanden sind.

Ach so, und den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS könnte man auch noch in die Auswahl nehmen, da der ja auch Bestandteil mancher "Build-Kits" von Banshee gewesen ist.


----------



## Britney83 (24. Februar 2017)

@lehugo : Jetzt stell doch mal konkrete Fragen, was du so erwartest... 
ansonsten kaufst dir einfach einen und testest den und dann den nächsten usw. und dann kannst du vergleichen, was für dich passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehugo (24. Februar 2017)

OK konkret again:

Mich interessieren eher die oben genannten (M+/VividAir/CaCr) und diesbzgl.

a) Eure Erfahrungen
b) ob die Probleme speziell mit dem Monarch+ noch vorhanden sind (2017er Modell -> TuneWechsel seitens Banshee)

Die anderen (FOX) sind mir persönlich zu teuer und deshalb nicht so wichtig.
Aus demselben Grund kommt auch für mich nicht in Frage 3 Dämpfer zu kaufen und mal zu schauen...

Hintergrund:
Will mir ein Rune aufbauen, und überlege welcher Dämpfer am besten ist. Ob ich der Empfehlung von Banshee (Monarch+ Tune L/L) folgen soll, was meine bevorzugte Variante ist, oder ob jmd mit Erfahrungen sagen kann: Nimm den VividAir oder CC, der ist um Welten besser und noch einmal ein Schritt nach vorne (Gewicht nebensächlich).


----------



## svenson69 (24. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Die anderen (FOX) sind mir persönlich zu teuer und deshalb nicht so wichtig.
> Aus demselben Grund kommt auch für mich nicht in Frage 3 Dämpfer zu kaufen und mal zu schauen...
> 
> Hintergrund:
> Will mir ein Rune aufbauen, und überlege welcher Dämpfer am besten ist oder ob jmd mit Erfahrungen sagen kann: Nimm den VividAir oder CC, der ist um Welten besser und noch einmal ein Schritt nach vorne (Gewicht nebensächlich).



Kommt ja auch drauf an was du mit dem Bike machen willst?

Ich kann dir zwar nichts zu den Rock Shox Modellen sagen,die fallen bei mir allein schon wegen den verschiedenen Tunes weg.Aber zum CC,das war für mich im Rune der schlechteste Dämpfer von denen wo ich jetzt gefahren bin( CC Air CS, Bos Kirk und halt den X2)
Habe für mich kein passendens Setup finden können und ich habe einiges Versucht 
Der Bos war da schon um einiges besser und jetzt der X2 ist für mich das optimum.
Klar hat jeder so seinen eigenen Geschmack,aber lieber gleich was brauchbares kaufen,wie im nachhinein nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen,weil es doch nicht so das ware ist.
Wenn ein Monarch dann nur mit MST Tuning Und dann bist du preislich auch beim Fox

Du willst das Beste und das kostet nunmal mehr wie der Durchschnitt

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung,was für mich das Beste ist heißt noch lange nicht das es das auch für dich ist


----------



## Britney83 (24. Februar 2017)

Ich bin jetzt - im Gegensatz zu @svenson69 - mit dem CC sehr zufrieden - wobei ich keinen Vergleich zum X2 habe. Der RS in meinem alten Bike fand ich überhaupt nicht gut...


----------



## GuyGood (24. Februar 2017)

Da ich auch gerade im Prozess des Bestellens bin: Bei Bernhard kostet das Rahmenkit mit X2 genauso viel wie das mit CCDB Air CS. Würde mich aber auch für den X2 entscheiden. Wie schlecht kann der sein  Daher verstehe ich aber auch das Preis-Argument und "zu teuer" nicht, wenn dich der CC interessiert und die preisgleich verkauft werden im Rahmenkit


----------



## lehugo (24. Februar 2017)

Ui. Dachte der CC wäre deutlich günstiger. Naja, fällt der auch weg 
Ich muss & kann leider auch nicht das beste haben. OK scheinbar gehen die Meinungen auch weit auseinander. Ich glaube ich werde dann ersteinmal die Standardvariante mit M+ im L/L Tune versuchen. Danke trotzdem für Eure Einschätzungen.
Aber eine Frage: Wer ist denn Bernhard? Ich dachte die Rahmenkits werden nur von EveryDay26 vertrieben? (edit: google hilft und die letzte Frage hat sich demnach erübrigt...Bernhard=everyday26, hehe)


----------



## MK_79 (24. Februar 2017)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Da ich auch gerade im Prozess des Bestellens bin: Bei Bernhard kostet das Rahmenkit mit X2 genauso viel wie das mit CCDB Air CS. Würde mich aber auch für den X2 entscheiden. Wie schlecht kann der sein  Daher verstehe ich aber auch das Preis-Argument und "zu teuer" nicht, wenn dich der CC interessiert und die preisgleich verkauft werden im Rahmenkit




Seit wann gibt es ein Rune Rahmenkit mit dem Float X2? Dachte das wird nicht angeboten.
Von wann stammt die Info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Britney83 (24. Februar 2017)

http://everyday26.de/?page_id=838


----------



## ChrisXdPro (25. Februar 2017)

Naja, ein Float X2 Performance ist mMn nicht vergleichbar mit dem Aftermarket Float X2 Kashima


----------



## mantra (25. Februar 2017)

ChrisXdPro schrieb:


> Naja, ein Float X2 Performance ist mMn nicht vergleichbar mit dem Aftermarket Float X2 Kashima


Wo liegt der Unterschied? Sag jetzt nicht "am Kashima".


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2017)

@lehugo 

Kuck mal bei manitou.

Sind um einiges günstiger und allen anscheins auch relativ gut


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Februar 2017)

mantra schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied? Sag jetzt nicht "am Kashima".


Der Performance hat keine extern einstellbare HSC und HSR. 

Inwieweit sich die dämpfung sonst unterscheidet, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Beim factory sind lsc, hsc, lsr und hsr ja über checkvalves geregelt . 
Heißt das dann, dass bei der Performance Variante hsc und hsr über shimstacks laufen? 

Hab versucht auf der Fox HP zu schauen, aber irgendwie komm ich da nicht weiter. Kann es sein, dass man sich da erst registrieren muss, bevor man an irgendwelche Informationen kommt? Seh nicht ein wozu Fox meine Adresse und Telefonnummer braucht, wenn ich mir das Produkt-lineup anschauen will... 

Hab bei Fox das Gefühl, dass die verschiedenen Varianten bewusst unübersichtlich gehalten werden...


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Der Performance hat keine extern einstellbare HSC und HSR.
> 
> Inwieweit sich die dämpfung sonst unterscheidet, kann ich nicht sagen.
> Beim factory sind lsc, hsc, lsr und hsr ja über checkvalves geregelt .
> ...


Die Seite von Fox ist einfach nur katastrophal organisiert, mit vielen dead links, die dann einfach nur die "Register your product" Felder anzeigen, ohne sonstigen Inhalt.
Ich hab jetzt mal tatsächlich die Seite für den Float X2 gefunden: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=695
Dort steht dann, dass der Performance tatsächlich keine HSC und LSC Einstellungen hat:


> Factory FLOAT X2: Available with the HSC/LSC HSR/LSR or 2pos-Adj damper
> Performance FLOAT X2: 2pos-Adj damper



So ganz verstanden, was der 2pos-Adj damper macht, hab ich allerdings nicht. Klar, mit dem Hebel kann man zwischen offen und geschlossen wechseln, aber die HSC und LSC scheint man trotzdem noch per Inbus verändern zu können? Insofern wäre das ja das bessere System, da man da noch einen Lockout hätte.


----------



## Dakeyras (25. Februar 2017)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem x2 thread:



Vincy schrieb:


> X2 Performance ist ohne Kashima und ohne getrennte HSC/HSR Einstellmöglichkeiten.
> 
> http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=695
> 
> ...



2pos ist also anscheinend nur ein override der LSC (LSR scheint nicht beeinflusst zu werden, also anders als beim CC Climb switch) 

Beim factory kann man im offenen Modus HSC, HSR, LSR und LSC einstellen. 
Beim Performance nur LSC und LSR


----------



## GuyGood (25. Februar 2017)

Hatte ich leider auch schon gesehen. Sehr ärgerlich. Von der Konstruktion her scheint es mir auch so, als könnte man auch beide Hebel einfach nachrüsten und hätte die gleichen Funktionen wie die Factory-Serie, nur ohne Kashima. Aber der eine 2 Pos-Hebel kostet ja schon um die 150 ohne einbau, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Das ist richtig sinnlos überteuert.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2017)

Der Performance ist sicher seeehr schlecht...


----------



## Rumpelchen (25. Februar 2017)

Heute erstmal gelbe Lyrik Decals ans Bike geklebt. 
Sieht ganz schick aus wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (25. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Performance ist sicher seeehr schlecht...


Wer sagt denn, dass er schlecht ist? 
Nur wenn man halt ne verstellbare HSC und HSR braucht bzw will, dann sollte man lieber gleich die factory Variante nehmen... 

Oder man holt sich im Gebrauchtmarkt die factory Dämpfungeinheit (ohne 2pos) von den Leuten die ihren factory nachträglich auf 2pos umrüsten lassen...


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Februar 2017)

Wie sieht es eigentlich beim 17er Modell mit dem Abstand der Kettenstrebe zur Kette aus, und dem Einsatz einer schaltbaren Kettenführung? Das 17er Modell soll ja etwas tiefer sein, hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen?
Ich würde bei mir gerne meine vorhandenen Komponenten weiter verwenden, und als Kurbel habe ich momentan eine 3fach auf 2fach + Bashring umgebaut (22/36 Kettenblätter, größer steht nicht zur Debatte), mit einer Blackspire Stinger als Kefü. Geht sich das noch aus, zumal die Kettenlinie bei der 3fach Kurbel ja noch etwas näher am Rahmen ist als bei einer echten 2fach Kurbel? Geht sich das 22er Blatt überhaupt aus bei einer 3fach Kurbel?

In dem Thread gab es ja diverse Erfahrungsberichte hinsichtlich des engen Abstands, aber eben für ältere Modelle. Falls das neue Modell jetzt tatsächlich irgendwie tiefer sein sollte, könnte sich da ja was geändert haben.

PS:
Mit BikeCad kann man sich die generelle Geometrie von Rädern recht gut anschauen, und wie sich eine längere/kürzere Gabel so auswirkt. Ich hab versucht das Banshee so gut wie möglich nachzubauen, nur mit der Wheelbase komm ich nicht hin...

PPS:
BikeCad läuft leider nur mit dem Java-Plugin, und das wird jetzt nach und nach von allen Browsern nicht mehr unterstützt. Nur der Internet Explorer 11 steht standhaft weiterhin dazu (wie immer late to the party).


----------



## Axxl81 (26. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich beim 17er Modell mit dem Abstand der Kettenstrebe zur Kette aus, und dem Einsatz einer schaltbaren Kettenführung? Das 17er Modell soll ja etwas tiefer sein, hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen?
> Ich würde bei mir gerne meine vorhandenen Komponenten weiter verwenden, und als Kurbel habe ich momentan eine 3fach auf 2fach + Bashring umgebaut (22/36 Kettenblätter, größer steht nicht zur Debatte), mit einer Blackspire Stinger als Kefü. Geht sich das noch aus, zumal die Kettenlinie bei der 3fach Kurbel ja noch etwas näher am Rahmen ist als bei einer echten 2fach Kurbel? Geht sich das 22er Blatt überhaupt aus bei einer 3fach Kurbel?
> 
> In dem Thread gab es ja diverse Erfahrungsberichte hinsichtlich des engen Abstands, aber eben für ältere Modelle. Falls das neue Modell jetzt tatsächlich irgendwie tiefer sein sollte, könnte sich da ja was geändert haben.
> ...







Vorsicht !

Beim 2017er Modell gibt es zwar nach wie vor die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer zu montieren. aber es gibt keine Zugführungen mehr um den Schaltzug am Rahmen zu fixieren.


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Februar 2017)

Gut zu wissen. Braucht man bei dem Low Direct Mount ein Top-Pull oder ein Bottom-Pull? Steht auf der Banshee-Seite nicht, und dem SRAM S3 gibts in beiden Ausführungen.
Für meine externe Variostütze müsste ich aber sowieso auf Klebepads zur Leitungsführung zurückgreifen, dann könnte ich das für die Leitung zum Umwerfer ja auch machen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (26. Februar 2017)

Warum kein Side-Swing/Front-Pull? Das sollte doch die schönste Lösung sein wenn die Zugführungen unter dem Oberrohr nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Passt der nicht?


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Februar 2017)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab mich bisher nur an die Vorgabe von Banshee mit SRAM S3 Low Direct Mount gehalten. Den Rahmen selbst müsste ich ja erst bestellen.
Will halt wenn möglich alles schon parat haben. Wenn da der Rahmen rumliegt, ich ihn aber noch nicht fahren kann, weil irgendwas noch fehlt oder nicht passt, dann kann ich das gar nicht ab haben. 


// Edit
Ok, so wie ich das jetzt nach etwas Recherche verstanden habe, ist der Shimano E-Type Mount ohne die Platte kompatibel zur SRAM S3-Spezifikation. Dann wäre ein Side-Swing Front-Pull tatsächlich die sympathischste Lösung.

Und nachdem das jetzt geklärt wäre, bringt es mich dann wieder zur ursprünglichen Frage der Kompatibilität einer Kettenführung für 2fach auf einer 3fach Kurbel zurück.


----------



## mantra (27. Februar 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Der Performance hat keine extern einstellbare HSC und HSR.



oh...dann bereue ich mein flapsiges Kommentar. Das wäre tatsächlich ein Grund den Kauf dieses Dämpfers in Frage zu stellen!


----------



## rabidi (28. Februar 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> @san_adreas: welcher? - Float X? -> zu teuer
> @svenson69: der ist mir auch etwas zu teuer
> 
> Mich interessieren eher die beiden oben genannten, und ob die Probleme mit dem Monarch+ noch vorhanden sind.
> ...


Mein Monarch+ wurde repariert und funktionniert wunderbar, ich verkaufe ihn aber mit meinem 2014er Rahmen da der FloatX mir besser gefällt da plusher.


----------



## Jan_1968 (1. März 2017)

Hallo,
hat hier jemand mal einen Vergleich, d.h. Erfahrungswerte CCDB Air CS vs. CCDB Inline ? Ich überlege statt des recht teuren Upgrades des "alten" Air CS direkt einen neuen Inline zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axxl81 (1. März 2017)

Sooooo, mein 2017er ist fertig und wartet brav in der Garage auf den ersten Einsatz


----------



## Robmosh (2. März 2017)

Hi, 
hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Coil Dämpfern im Rune vorzugsweise dem CC DB Inline Coil? 
Bin am am überlegen den Monarchen rauszuschmeißen...


----------



## A7XFreak (2. März 2017)

Hey, hatte hier schonmal jemand das Problem, dass dem CCDB Air Öl in die Luftkammer gewandert ist? Hatte das letztens schonmal, nachm erneuten Service war aber wieder nen paar Wochen Ruhe. Merkt man daran, dass der Dämpfer mega bockig wird und beim Luft ablassen nen Schwall Öl mit raus kommt... 
Soll ichs mal auf Garantie probieren? 
VG


----------



## HansDampf89 (3. März 2017)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Coil Dämpfern im Rune vorzugsweise dem CC DB Inline Coil?
> Bin am am überlegen den Monarchen rauszuschmeißen...



Ich hatte den CCDB Coil CS drin und war sehr zufrieden. Beim pedalieren der hinterbau sehr ruhig, stand schön hoch im Federweg und hat schön Vortrieb generiert, bergab war er mega geil, hat alles geschluckt und trotzdem das nötige Feedback gegeben. Ich war wirklich begeistert


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2017)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den CCDB Coil CS drin und war sehr zufrieden. Beim pedalieren der hinterbau sehr ruhig, stand schön hoch im Federweg und hat schön Vortrieb generiert, bergab war er mega geil, hat alles geschluckt und trotzdem das nötige Feedback gegeben. Ich war wirklich begeistert Anhang anzeigen 580239


Hast du auch direkten Vergleich zu anderen (Luft) Dämpfern?


----------



## HansDampf89 (3. März 2017)

Nur zum CCDB air CS welcher beim Rahmen dabei war. Mit dem war ich eigentlich super zufrieden und habe auch recht schnell ein für mich passendes Setup gefunden. Der Coil war ursprünglich nur so ein haben-will, hat mich dann aber absolut überzeugt und ich fand ihn im Vergleich dem Air absolut überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (3. März 2017)

Ich hatte den EXT SToria drin. Ebenfalls beim pedallieren und klettern sehr angenehm unauffällig, bergab große, kleine, schnelle Schläge weggeschluckt. Feedback war OK.
Direkter Vergleich ebenfalls CCDB air, den hatte ich mir mit etwas mehr Pop eingestellt, was das Bike etwasverspeiletr, lebendiger machte.


----------



## svenson69 (3. März 2017)

Mein Rune hat endlich eine passende Sattelstütze bekommen


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2017)

Wenn Fox doch nur mal gleiche Kashima-Farbtöne hinbekommen würde.
Trotzdem Hammerbike.


#50shadesofgold


----------



## Robmosh (3. März 2017)

Danke fürs Feedback mit dem Coil Dämpfer
Das bringt mich der Sache schon deutlich näher
Jetzt muss ich mich nur entscheiden.
Ist der DB Inline Coil auch für den Bikepark geeignet oder sollte ich dann eher zum großen greifen?


----------



## DAKAY (3. März 2017)

Dann scheint das mit Stahlfeder im KS-Link ja doch nicht so schlecht zu sein, wie "Experten" immer behaupten.
Hier auch mal wieder mein Ratt.


----------



## Axxl81 (4. März 2017)

Wer behauptete den so was ? Coil und KS passt TipTop ✌


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2017)

Sehe jede Menge Dämpfer die nicht Standard sind.
Bekommt man den 2017er Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer, falls einem keiner der angebotenen passt?


----------



## tommi101 (7. März 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Sehe jede Menge Dämpfer die nicht Standard sind.
> Bekommt man den 2017er Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer, falls einem keiner der angebotenen passt?



Sollte eigentlich möglich sein, musst dann nur dran denken das Buchsenkit mitzubestellen. 
Was wäre denn Dein Wunschdämpfer im Rune?


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2017)

Ich glaube, es gibt keine Rahmen mehr ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2017)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich möglich sein, musst dann nur dran denken das Buchsenkit mitzubestellen.
> Was wäre denn Dein Wunschdämpfer im Rune?


Fox x2 factory, weil man beim performance kein HSC/HSR einstellen kann.
Alternative wäre ev. db coil IL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (7. März 2017)

Laut Katalog ist der X2 Performance Elite verbaut. Der hat die gewünschten Einsteller - nur kein Kashima.
Oder wird für Deutschland ein anderer Dämpfer eingesetzt?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. März 2017)

Ich bin jetzt nicht zwingend Experte, aber offenbar funktionieren Dämpfer mit einer größeren Luftkammer nicht im Rune. Zumindest nicht bei Leuten mit Gewicht bis 80kg. Ein testweise verbauter Monarch + hv ist eigentlich nur durchgerauscht. Der serienmäßig verbaute Monarch + ist da eine komplett andere Welt.


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2017)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Laut Katalog ist der X2 Performance Elite verbaut. Der hat die gewünschten Einsteller - nur kein Kashima.
> Oder wird für Deutschland ein anderer Dämpfer eingesetzt?


Wäre mir neu.
Ich glaub es gibt den Performance mit 2 Einstellungen
und den Factory mit 4 Einstellungen.
Everyday26 schreibt nix von Elite.


----------



## Britney83 (7. März 2017)

Gibt's nicht ohne Dämpfer.
Wollte ich so haben und Habe angefragt....


----------



## US. (7. März 2017)

Das gabs in D doch noch nie ohne Dämpfer.
Würde es mit Monarch nehmen; einen Ersatzdämpfer kann man doch immer gebrauchen.
Fox Float X2 funktioniert prima und ist aus meiner Sicht ein deutlicher Fortschritt zum Monarch.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## cubabluete (8. März 2017)

Der X2 ist sicher ein super Dämpfer.
Wäre echt spannend zu wissen, wie sich ein cb coil il im Vergleich schlägt.
Gewicht mit der leichteren Feder ist in etwas gleich und der climb Switch ist natürlich auch sehr positiv.
Den Rahmen mit rs zu nehmen und einen anderen Dämpfer rein zu machen, macht sicher Sinn.
Vielleicht hat jemand Luft vs. coil am Rune probiert und kann was dazu sagen.


----------



## iceis (8. März 2017)

Hier, Vivid coil getuned und ccdb inline, und Fox Float CTD (trotz tuning eine Lachnummer im Vergleich zu den anderen Dämpfern)
Der inline kann mehr, bedeutet aber nicht das der Vivid deswegen gleich als schlecht von mir angesehen wird.
Ob Fox X2 oder ccdb coil IL, ganz klar der ccdb coil IL, der hat weniger Reibung.

Probefahrt mit X2 im Mondraker Dune hat ergeben das die Zugstufe viel zu lahm war obwohl ganz aufgedreht.
Es taugte zwar für die Probefahrt aber wäre er z.b. im neugekauften Rad hätte ich umshimen müssen.
Wochen oder Monate bevor ich mit dem Dune letztes Jahr fuhr hatte ich einen Artikel gelesen in dem die Zugstufen vom X2 bemängelt wurden.
Könnte also sein das ein heute neugekaufter X2 anders geshimt ist.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. März 2017)

Also wenn man sich die Mühe macht und den passenden Tune bzw die Luftkammer zum Rune findet, kann man damit schon sehr viel Spass haben.

Meines ist nicht so sehr aufs Prkfahren fokusiert, kriegt an einem gondelgestützten Tag auch mal 5000hm bergab unter die Reifen, und ich bin nicht unzufrieden mit dem Monarch.
Ich könnte nichtmal behaupten, dass es bergab um Welten besser war mit CCDB Air... eher um Nuancen...


----------



## lehugo (8. März 2017)

Welche Bremsenaufnahme-adapter braucht man beim 2017er Rune, um eine 180er Scheibe hinten anzubringen?
Das sieht auf den Bildern danach aus, dass in den Ausfallenden schon eine Aufnahme integriert ist?!
Darüberhinaus (und etwas Off-Topic): Gibt es Einwände SRAM Centerline 200/180 Bremsscheiben mit der Magura MT5 zu kombinieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (8. März 2017)

IS - PM180

zb. I-SMMAR180PSA


----------



## lehugo (8. März 2017)

Schade, ich dachte an dem neuen Rune wären die Aufnahmen für 180 schon integriert. Wer fährt denn hinten 160 bei so einem Hobel?!


----------



## grey (8. März 2017)

das ist eine IS Aufnahme, was redest du von 160?


----------



## MalcolmX (8. März 2017)

180 wäre nur bei einer PM-Aufnahme relevant.
180mm PM wäre nice-to-have, aber ehrlich gesagt bringt der Adapter keinen um... und man kann keine Gewinde am Rahmen ruinieren! also hat auch seine Vorteile...


----------



## lehugo (10. März 2017)

Kann man auch die S3 E-Type

https://77designz.com/de/kettenfuehrungen/34-freesolo-iscg-s3-e-type-kettenfuehrung

Kettenführung von 77designz am 2017er Rune verwenden?

Was spräche dafür bzw. gegen die ISCG 05 Kenntenführung (und vv) ?

https://77designz.com/de/kettenfuehrungen/32-freesolo-iscg-05-bsa-kettenfuehrung


----------



## dani08051991 (10. März 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Kann man auch die S3 E-Type
> 
> https://77designz.com/de/kettenfuehrungen/34-freesolo-iscg-s3-e-type-kettenfuehrung
> 
> ...




Falls es auch billiger sein darf:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...uer-Genius-Scale-Spark-ab-Modell-2015-p47729/


Hab ich am Spitfire und funktiuniert bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boa-P (11. März 2017)

Hallöchen,

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die genauen Maße für die Einbaumaße an der Dämpferaufnahme herbekomme? Würde gerne den CCDB Coil CS einbauen und die Huberbuchsen verbauen,da ich den Dämpfer sowieso gerade nur bei bike24 finde ohne Lager.

Besten Dank
Edit: Frage angepasst.


----------



## MalcolmX (13. März 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Kann man auch die S3 E-Type
> 
> https://77designz.com/de/kettenfuehrungen/34-freesolo-iscg-s3-e-type-kettenfuehrung
> 
> ...



Ja geht.
Was dafür spricht: du hast die freie Tacoauswahl von Drittherstellern, weil alle 3 Tabs frei bleiben.
Ich fahre einen Blackspire Taco, der sehr clever aufgebaut ist, in Kombination mit der 77designz Miniführung am S3 Mount.


----------



## Jan_1968 (13. März 2017)

@Boa-P 
Einbaulänge 216mm, 63mm Hub
oben 40x8mm Buchse, unten 25,4x8mm Buchse
Gleitlager (Huber): innen: 12,7mm, außen: 15mm, Breite: 12mm


----------



## GuyGood (13. März 2017)

Hey Leute, mal noch eine andere Frage. Habe mir den XL Rahmen in Schwarz Anodisiert bestellt und nach Rahmenschutzfolie geschaut. Bei invisiframe steht beim 2016 Rune z.B.  "This product is NOT suitable for frames with an anodized finish."  Ist das generell der Fall, habt ihr gar keine Folie am Rahmen (jetzt mal an die Leute mit dem anodisierten Rahmen)?  
Und falls doch: Eher die matte Folie oder die glänzende, Matt oder? 
O Danke im Voraus


----------



## bubi_00 (13. März 2017)

Ich hab stellenweise dicke Lackschutzfolie drauf, wo Leitungen am Rahmen rubeln + Slapper Tape an den Kettenstreben...mehr brauchts bei der Oberfläche nicht.


----------



## Diesti (13. März 2017)

Hat sich erledigt. Danke


----------



## BoulderTom (13. März 2017)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mal noch eine andere Frage. Habe mir den XL Rahmen in Schwarz Anodisiert bestellt und nach Rahmenschutzfolie geschaut. Bei invisiframe steht beim 2016 Rune z.B.  "This product is NOT suitable for frames with an anodized finish."  Ist das generell der Fall, habt ihr gar keine Folie am Rahmen (jetzt mal an die Leute mit dem anodisierten Rahmen)?
> Und falls doch: Eher die matte Folie oder die glänzende, Matt oder?
> O Danke im Voraus



Ich glaube du musst echt mal bei mir vorbeischauen ;-). Ich habe den Rahmen bei easy frame in Dresden folieren lassen, allerdings hält die matte Folie wohl nicht Elox. Die glänzende Folie schützt nun zwar super schaut aber optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich sie dran lasse oder wieder ab mache. Aktuell ist noch ne Schicht Schlamm drauf, damit gehts eigentlich.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. März 2017)

BoulderTom schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst echt mal bei mir vorbeischauen ;-). Ich habe den Rahmen bei easy frame in Dresden folieren lassen, allerdings hält die matte Folie wohl nicht Elox. Die glänzende Folie schützt nun zwar super schaut aber optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich sie dran lasse oder wieder ab mache. Aktuell ist noch ne Schicht Schlamm drauf, damit gehts eigentlich.


Das ist interessant, ich hatte das easy-frame Set in Matt eigentlich jetzt schon auf meiner potentiellen Zubehör-Liste für den schwarzen Rahmen eingeplant. Dann könnte ich das ja wieder runterwerfen. Glänzend finde ich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## US. (13. März 2017)

Matte Folie hält nicht besonders.
Beste Erfahrungen mit Gravel Resistent Folie.
Das verwendet man üblicherweise an Autos, z.B B-Säulenabdeckung.
Fälltnicht auf, kann man gut ziehen wenn man erwärmt und ist sehr robust


----------



## lehugo (16. März 2017)

Ging Eure Steckachse hinten auch so schwergängig bei der Erst-Installation (neuer 2017er Rahmen)?
Das quietscht unheimlich beim reindrehen. Fast so als ob das etwas schief ist. Viel kann man ja nicht falsch machen beim Einbau der Ausfallenden, aber jemand ne Idee, wo ich mich hätte blöd anstellen können? Lieber wäre mir allerdings Entwarnung "das muss so sein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (16. März 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Ging Eure Steckachse hinten auch so schwergängig bei der Erst-Installation (neuer 2017er Rahmen)?
> Das quietscht unheimlich beim reindrehen. Fast so als ob das etwas schief ist. Viel kann man ja nicht falsch machen beim Einbau der Ausfallenden, aber jemand ne Idee, wo ich mich hätte blöd anstellen können? Lieber wäre mir allerdings Entwarnung "das muss so sein"



Nein, das muß nicht sein. Lockere die Ausfallenden im Rahmen. Danach verschraubst du die Achse in den Ausfallenden. Zum Schluß werden die Ausfaller erst fest verschraubt im Rahmen. So passt alles und du kannst die Achse immer wieder spielend leicht einstecken.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sp00n82 (16. März 2017)

Wie tief kann man beim 2017er M-Rahmen denn die Sattelstütze versenken, bis man zum Loch für die Leitung kommt? In einem anderen Thread hatte ich gelesen, dass da jemand Probleme hatte, und meine externe 150er LEV muss ich momentan fast ganz versenken, allerdings mit einem 10mm längerem Sattelrohr (430 statt 420 wie beim 17er Modell). Damit dürfte also also akut eher weniger Probleme geben, aber falls ich mal auf intern wechsle (die Bike Yoke mit 160mm ist da so ein heißer Kandidat) wäre das gut zu wissen.


----------



## Felger (16. März 2017)

also beim 2015er L mit 470mm Sitzrohr passt die 160er Revive gerade noch so rein - Limit ist die Position Durchführung des Zugs. Ich hatte mein Sattelrohr um 2cm gekürzt und kann die Stütze aktuell nicht ganz versenken, da dann die Biegung des Zuges zu groß wird


----------



## cubabluete (16. März 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie tief kann man beim 2017er M-Rahmen denn die Sattelstütze versenken, bis man zum Loch für die Leitung kommt? In einem anderen Thread hatte ich gelesen, dass da jemand Probleme hatte, und meine externe 150er LEV muss ich momentan fast ganz versenken, allerdings mit einem 10mm längerem Sattelrohr (430 statt 420 wie beim 17er Modell). Damit dürfte also also akut eher weniger Probleme geben, aber falls ich mal auf intern wechsle (die Bike Yoke mit 160mm ist da so ein heißer Kandidat) wäre das gut zu wissen.


Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie tief sich das Loch befindet.
Vom Foto würde ich 27 bis 30 cm schätzen von Loch bis ende Sattelrohr.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. März 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> also beim 2015er L mit 470mm Sitzrohr passt die 160er Revive gerade noch so rein - Limit ist die Position Durchführung des Zugs. Ich hatte mein Sattelrohr um 2cm gekürzt und kann die Stütze aktuell nicht ganz versenken, da dann die Biegung des Zuges zu groß wird


Hu, das wäre nicht so toll. Hat sich die Position da inzwischen geändert? Auf den Photos sieht das eigentlich ganz akzeptabel aus.


----------



## lehugo (17. März 2017)

Falls es hilft. Meine 150er Reverb habe ich komplett versenken können. Rune 2017 in L.


----------



## cubabluete (17. März 2017)

Beim m rahmen könnte es eng werden. Das loch hätte 5cm weiter unten eh besser gepasst. Ist aber bei anderen rahmen ähnlich. Dort limitiert halt was anderes die einstecktiefe.


----------



## Robmosh (18. März 2017)

Hi, hat hier jemand die Drehmomente der Dämpferaufnahme vom 17er Rune?


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. März 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Beim m rahmen könnte es eng werden. Das loch hätte 5cm weiter unten eh besser gepasst. Ist aber bei anderen rahmen ähnlich. Dort limitiert halt was anderes die einstecktiefe.


Dann müsste man einen ziemlich heftigen Knick in die Leitung machen. Ich denke das wäre blöd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (18. März 2017)

wenn das loch etwas seitlich versetzt wäre, nicht unbedingt.. Ich find das loch auch etwas hoch..


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2017)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Hi, hat hier jemand die Drehmomente der Dämpferaufnahme vom 17er Rune?



Beim vorgänger müsstens
vorne 8Nm hinten 12 gewesen sein...obs beim 17er anders ist


----------



## Braitax (18. März 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Beim vorgänger müsstens
> vorne 8Nm hinten 12 gewesen sein...obs beim 17er anders ist



Nein, vorne 10Nm.





Für 2017


----------



## sp00n82 (22. März 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie tief kann man beim 2017er M-Rahmen denn die Sattelstütze versenken, bis man zum Loch für die Leitung kommt? In einem anderen Thread hatte ich gelesen, dass da jemand Probleme hatte, und meine externe 150er LEV muss ich momentan fast ganz versenken, allerdings mit einem 10mm längerem Sattelrohr (430 statt 420 wie beim 17er Modell). Damit dürfte also also akut eher weniger Probleme geben, aber falls ich mal auf intern wechsle (die Bike Yoke mit 160mm ist da so ein heißer Kandidat) wäre das gut zu wissen.


Antwort vom Bernhard:
_beim M Rahmen liegt die Versenkbarkeit bei ca. 22 - 23cm._

Die BikeYoke hat im versenkbaren Teil unten 235mm Länge + 32mm Länge des Auslösemechanismus. Komplett versenken ginge also nicht, und für mich würde das auch schon eng werden. Müsste ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Braitax (22. März 2017)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## sp00n82 (22. März 2017)

167cm mit ~78er Schrittlänge. Meine jetzige LEV 150 schaut bei einem 430er Sattelrohr vielleicht so 2cm aus dem Rohr heraus, bei 10mm mehr Travel und 10mm kürzerem Sattelrohr dürfte das dann also in etwa aufs gleiche hinauslaufen. Wären theoretisch dann also 24cm Versenkung inklusive Auslösemechanismus, aber da hab ich die unterschiedliche Aufbauhöhe noch nicht berücksichtigit, die bei einer internen Stütze ja geringer ist als bei der externen LEV. Müsste ich nur mal die Daten auf meiner Seite genauer anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (22. März 2017)

Die Bikeyoke baut ja am flachsten von allen....müsste denke ich noch passen


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Ganz blöde Frage mal.

Ich hab ja bereits mein 3tes Rune, und liebe es bezüglich Geometrie.
Allerdings finde ich es oftmals ein wenig zu zäh zum Tourenfahren...wenn man den Dämpfer mehr aufpumpt (Richtung 25% SAG), wird es auch recht stelzig meiner Meinung nach, liebe tiefe Tretlager.
Ich hab zum Parkfahren auch ein Darkside, mein Rune ist wirklich nur Enduro/Trailbike für mich.

Was wäre eigentlich davon zu halten, einen Metric Dämpfer mit 210x55mm da reinzuhängen?

Federweg wäre dann rund 140mm, das Bike kommt etwas tiefer (könnte man noch mit den Ausfallenden ausgleichen, die einfach eine Position steiler fahren) und anschlagen kann auch nix (voll eingefedert ist der Metric Dämpfer immer noch 2mm länger als das Original).

Quasi wie ein "Rune-Spitty"...


----------



## Jan_1968 (24. März 2017)

Das Optimum des Hinterbaus liegt ja bei knapp 27% SAG. Sofern sich das stelzig anfühlt, würde ich das Problem fast eher bei dem Dämpfersetup suchen, je nachdem, welcher es ist, zu viel Luft (evtl. zu wenig Spacer) und/oder zu viel LSC, aber das ist jetzt nur so pauschal geraten...
Rechnerisch liegt das Rune mit dem 210x55 Dämpfer 15,23mm hinten tiefer, wenn ich das richtig berechnet habe...
Das würde man über das Ausfallende schon relativ gut ausgleichen können.
Theoretisch spricht nichts gegen den Umbau - kann man machen!


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Stelzig ist sicher falsch... es fühlt sich nicht ultimativ niedrig an, was ja auch den tatsächlichen Massen entspricht (ohne SAG 340mm Tretlagerhöhe mit 26").

Verfügbarkeit bei den Metric Dämpfern ist aber derzeit noch eher mau, was ich so gesehen hab...


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2017)

Warum nicht gleich ein Spitty? Oder leichte Laufräder?


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. März 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Stelzig ist sicher falsch... es fühlt sich nicht ultimativ niedrig an, was ja auch den tatsächlichen Massen entspricht (ohne SAG 340mm Tretlagerhöhe mit 26").
> Verfügbarkeit bei den Metric Dämpfern ist aber derzeit noch eher mau, was ich so gesehen hab...



Stelzig? Mit 26"? Ernsthaft? :-D
Ich glaub was du bergauf willst sind in Wahrheit einfach längere Kettenstreben und ggf. sogar mehr Reach?... ich glaube zu verstehen was du fühlst. Genau das konnte das Spitfire etwas besser. Es hatte etwas mehr Vortrieb, fühlte sich bergauf einfach weniger zäh an - wobei das Rune ja gut rauf geht, aber das Spitfire war einfach direkter im Vortrieb. 

Als zweites Bike - Trailbike - zum Darkside würde ich bei 26" sowieso  ein Spitfire und kein Rune nehmen. ;-) Das Spitfire ist wirklich ein sau cooles Radl. Wenn man einmal zwei Wochen damit unterwegs ist, vermisst man gar nix. Nur direkt nachdem man mit de Rune gefahren ist, fällt einem Bergab ein Unterschied auf. nachdem du sowieso nicht mehr so der Bike-Stolperer bist, fände ich bei der das Spitfire interessanter als das Rune.


----------



## iceis (24. März 2017)

@MalcolmX
Offsetbuchsen wären eine Option (hatte svenson glaub ich mal verbaut, dabei gabs auch keine Probleme wegen Hinterbau/Hauptrahmenkontakt bei Durchschlag wimre).
Wenn du z.B. 27% SAG hast mit 216x63 Dämpfer und nun einen 210x55 metric mit 27% fährst
ergeben sich im Vergleich minus 6mm (Einbaulänge) und ca. 2mm (durch weniger Hub bei 27% SAG), also 4mm.
Ausfallende wenn du höher stellst kommt das Tretlager wieder höher.
Burgtec schreibt zu ihren Offsetbuchsen
"Die Buchsen passen für alle 1/2″ Dämpferaugen für Fox, Marzocchi, Rock Shox ab 2008.
Effektiv kannst du die Einbaulänge deines Dämpfers pro Buchse um 4.5mm reduzieren."
Da wären dann sogar 9mm bei 2 Buchsen drin.
Einfacher gehts also mit den Offsetbuchsen, Federweg bleibt auch unbeeinflusst.


----------



## svenson69 (24. März 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> @MalcolmX
> Offsetbuchsen wären eine Option (hatte svenson glaub ich mal verbaut, dabei gabs auch keine Probleme wegen Hinterbau/Hauptrahmenkontakt bei Durchschlag wimre).
> Wenn du z.B. 27% SAG hast mit 216x63 Dämpfer und nun einen 210x55 metric mit 27% fährst
> ergeben sich im Vergleich minus 6mm (Einbaulänge) und ca. 2mm (durch weniger Hub bei 27% SAG), also 4mm.
> ...



Also wenn du mich meinst,ich hatte im Rune noch keine Offsetbuchsen.
Ich hatte mal ein paar von Burgtec,da sparst du aber nicht soviel,pro Buchse vielleicht 1,5mm 
Meinst du mit 4,5mm die Einbaulänge oder Federweg verkürzen?
Bei einer 12,7mm Buchse und eine 8mm Schraube hast ja gerade mal noch 4,7mm Wandstärke


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Stelzig? Mit 26"? Ernsthaft? :-D
> Ich glaub was du bergauf willst sind in Wahrheit einfach längere Kettenstreben und ggf. sogar mehr Reach?... ich glaube zu verstehen was du fühlst. Genau das konnte das Spitfire etwas besser. Es hatte etwas mehr Vortrieb, fühlte sich bergauf einfach weniger zäh an - wobei das Rune ja gut rauf geht, aber das Spitfire war einfach direkter im Vortrieb.
> 
> Als zweites Bike - Trailbike - zum Darkside würde ich bei 26" sowieso  ein Spitfire und kein Rune nehmen. ;-) Das Spitfire ist wirklich ein sau cooles Radl. Wenn man einmal zwei Wochen damit unterwegs ist, vermisst man gar nix. Nur direkt nachdem man mit de Rune gefahren ist, fällt einem Bergab ein Unterschied auf. nachdem du sowieso nicht mehr so der Bike-Stolperer bist, fände ich bei der das Spitfire interessanter als das Rune.



Jein... ich hab beim Rune einfach oft das Gefühl, es tritt sich, übertrieben gesagt, wie in Sirup bergauf... aber ich konnte noch nicht genau eingrenzen, wolang es liegt. Vielleicht muss ich doch beim Dämpfer mal ansetzen.
Wobei ich beim Monarch die passende Kammer hab, und bergab ist das Fahrgefühl eigentlich sehr zufriedenstellend, Federwegsausnutzung und Traktion passen.

Bisher dachte ich immer, das muss bergauf hald einfach so zäh sein... mal sehen, wie es gegen Sommer auf den Alpentrails so läuft.
Mit dem Last Fastforward bin ich auf den Hometrails bergauf wirklich eklatant schneller (gleiche Reifen), wobei Hardtail ist natürlich ein unfairer Vergleich.
Das Gefühl, dass es mir zu kurz ist, hab ich beim 2016er Rune eigentlich nicht...
Kettenstrebenlänge könnt ich ja mit den langen Ausfallenden anpassen...


----------



## iceis (24. März 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Also wenn du mich meinst,ich hatte im Rune noch keine Offsetbuchsen.
> Ich hatte mal ein paar von Burgtec,da sparst du aber nicht soviel,pro Buchse vielleicht 1,5mm
> Meinst du mit 4,5mm die Einbaulänge oder Federweg verkürzen?
> Bei einer 12,7mm Buchse und eine 8mm Schraube hast ja gerade mal noch 4,7mm Wandstärke



Ja dann wars halt wer anders, ich sagte ja "wimre".
4,7/2 also nur 2,35mm Wandstärke
Hab einfach mal nichts gesagt um zu gucken obs überhaupt jemand merkt (Burgtec selbst scheints ja nicht gemerkt zu haben mit ihren 4,5mm pro Buchse...xD)

4mm holt man raus per metric Dämpfer.
Etwa 3mm mit 2 Buchsen.
Muss man sich halt selbst fragen ob es das Geld wert ist für den 1mm extra einen metric Dämpfer zu verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (24. März 2017)

@MalcolmX
Also der Reifen wäre dabei für mich mit einer der Hauptverdächtigen, aber umso besser dass Du einen direkten Vergleich mit einem anderen Rad und gleichen Reifen hast, also fällt der wieder raus.
Zumindest würde ich da doch nochmal mit dem Dämpfersetup etwas spielen, das kostet nix, und lässt sich jederzeit "rückbauen".
Gut wäre natürlich, wenn Du mit einem anderen Banshee Jünger mal das Bike tauschen könntest, damit man sieht, ob generell das Setup ganz anders ist, oder einfach nur das subjektive Klettergefühl.
So aus dem Bauch heraus könnte man (ich) meinen, Du fährst hinten generell zu soft, weil Du denkst, straffer bügelt der Hinterbau nicht mehr gut genug. Aber kann auch sein, dass ich da einfach irgendwas hineininterpretiere so virtuell.


----------



## trailterror (24. März 2017)

Ich glaub @san_andreas wars mit den buchsen...


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @MalcolmX
> Also der Reifen wäre dabei für mich mit einer der Hauptverdächtigen, aber umso besser dass Du einen direkten Vergleich mit einem anderen Rad und gleichen Reifen hast, also fällt der wieder raus.
> Zumindest würde ich da doch nochmal mit dem Dämpfersetup etwas spielen, das kostet nix, und lässt sich jederzeit "rückbauen".
> Gut wäre natürlich, wenn Du mit einem anderen Banshee Jünger mal das Bike tauschen könntest, damit man sieht, ob generell das Setup ganz anders ist, oder einfach nur das subjektive Klettergefühl.
> So aus dem Bauch heraus könnte man (ich) meinen, Du fährst hinten generell zu soft, weil Du denkst, straffer bügelt der Hinterbau nicht mehr gut genug. Aber kann auch sein, dass ich da einfach irgendwas hineininterpretiere so virtuell.


Das kann schon hinkommen.
Hab auch schon mit weniger SAG experimentiert, vielleicht ist es immer noch etwas viel. (derzeit sind es so knapp 30%).
Reifen sind Minion DHR2 2.4 Exo also normal für die Klasse. Hinten noch dazu 60a...
Es kann aber zu einem guten Teil dran liegen dass ich einfach verletzungsbedingt fast die gesamte letzte Saison ziemlich verpasst hab...


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Ja dann wars halt wer anders, ich sagte ja "wimre".
> 4,7/2 also nur 2,35mm Wandstärke
> Hab einfach mal nichts gesagt um zu gucken obs überhaupt jemand merkt (Burgtec selbst scheints ja nicht gemerkt zu haben mit ihren 4,5mm pro Buchse...xD)
> 
> ...


Muss mal den Dämpfer rausnehmen und schauen, ob mit Offsetbuchsen nicht am Ende was anschlägt... aber wäre ev auch eine Option...


----------



## Jussi (24. März 2017)

Aus welchem Jahr ist denn dein Rahmen?
Ich hab einen orangen von 2015.
Offsetbuchsen habe ich vom ihm:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/daempferbuch...uG8AAOSw5cNYa1YU&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Da es als Test gedacht war waren die von Burgtec mir zu teuer.
Meine sind aus Titan, frag einfach mal nach ob er noch welche macht. Die Abstandshülsen sind nix, habe meine vom CC weiterverwendet.
Fahre jetz die zweite Saison mit Offset, alles tief. Macht richtig spass, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher um wieviel das Tretlager tiefer kam...
Man merkt das jedenfalls schon ordentlich und anschlagen tut da nix.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2017)

Welche Metric-Dämpfer gibt es eigentlich im Aftermarket?


----------



## Jan_1968 (24. März 2017)

@MalcolmX
Also den DHR2 in 2.4 hatte ich auch schon hinten drauf, den fand ich gerade auf Teer bergauf schon echt anstrengend. Der Grip ist dafür ja echt super. Empfehlen würde ich dir alternativ den DHR2 in 2.30, den fahre ich derzeit hinten. Natürlich hat der weniger Grip, rollt aber deutlich besser. Und der Grip ist trotzdem noch in allen Lebenslagen echt gut (!).
Also evtl. der Reifen mit dann dem optimalen SAG von 27%, also 17mm könnte eine gute Lösung sein...


----------



## Boa-P (24. März 2017)

Moin, 
@MalcolmX ich bin an meinem Rune derzeit mit Shorty vorne und dem Minion SS hinten unterwegs. Läuft daher ziemlich gut, aber ist auch auf Trails teilweise recht "spannend"  hinten. Bisher bin ich damit aber wunderbar am Gardasee und erstaunlicher Weise gut durch den Winter gekommen. 
Zumindest auf den Trails derzeit wenig Probleme, das erkläre ich mir damit. Sobald das Rad mal gelegt wird in der Kurve,  greifen die Seitenstollen. Der Übergang dazu ist manchmal rutschig. Das ist vielleicht auch eine Option? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iceis (24. März 2017)

Eigentlich sind 17mm Hub knapp 30% SAG
27% SAG sind genau 15,6mm Hub.

Mit den 17mm Hub auf 27% Sag hab ich nur für einen groben Vergleich gerechnet.
So genug auf Klugscheißer gemacht. Die Sonne kommt hier grad raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Das mit dem SAG ist bisschen schwieriger, weil ja das Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht konstant über den Hub bleibt.
Muss mal die Banshee Empfehlung rauskramen...denke die empfehlen 17mm am Dämpfer.

Aber dann fängts schon an.
Messe ich den SAG im sitzen oder in der "Attack Position"...

anderer Reifen wäre schon eine Option, wird ich mal bei Gelegenheit testen...

Vorderrad hab ich grad ein neues in Arbeit, DT EX511 Felge und Magic Mary Supergravity in tubeless... fürchte das wird auch nicht besser rollen 

DHR 2 ist hald praktisch weil man hinten eigentlich ganzjährig den Reifen drauflassen kann...

Offsetbuchsen würd ich denk ich selber machen... how hard can it be  Geräte stehen daheim. würde aber denk ich nur vorne eine machen, hinten mit der recht starken Rotation bin ich etwas skeptisch ob die lange in die richtige Richtung schaut...


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Es ist hald immer so schwierig mit den Kompromissen... weil zB bei einer 6000hm Bahnentour (1500hm selber treten) im Sommer hast du hald so ziemlich alles dabei, und da will man eigentlich keine Zeit mit Platten vergeuden...


----------



## Jussi (24. März 2017)

Rotation? 
Hinten? Beim Rune???


----------



## Braitax (24. März 2017)

Vielen von euch fahren doch den X2, fahrt in den Empfohlen Banshee SAG von 27%?!


----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Rotation?
> Hinten? Beim Rune???


naja stimmt, an den aktuellen ist das nicht mehr so ein Thema wie beim V1...


----------



## iceis (24. März 2017)

Also das mit der Empfehlung zum SAG soll mir mal einer erklären.
Is doch abhängig davon wie meine Fahrweise ist, wo ich fahre, und was ich von "meinem" Setup am Dämpfer mit meiner selbst gewählten Kennlinie durch Volumenspacer erreichen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (24. März 2017)

Ja und nein... bei VPP Bikes spielt da schon noch die Kinematik eine wichtige Rolle bzgl. Anti-Squat/Anti-Rise usw...


----------



## Pakalolo (24. März 2017)

@MalcolmX: lässt sich das kurz erklären, wie das voneinander abhängt?
Habe auch Offset Buchsen verbaut. Rahmen ist 2015er MJ, fahre 27,5 und die mittlere Position der Ausfallenden. Tretlager liegt bei 350mm. Wollte den Sitzwinkel nicht zu flach kriegen und die Kettenstreben nicht so lang. Geht nicht schlechter bergauf wie mein Hardtail (Dämpfer blockiert natürlich). Radstand liegt dadurch bei 1205mm. Für mich perfekt und wenn ich nur bergab unterwegs bin, dann kann ich auf "tief" umbauen. Dadurch würde ich auf etwa 343mm Tretlager kommen und 64,5 Grad LW.
@LaKoS macht Offset Buchsen, sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## iceis (24. März 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ja und nein... bei VPP Bikes spielt da schon noch die Kinematik eine wichtige Rolle bzgl. Anti-Squat/Anti-Rise usw...



Stimmt wohl, is aber halt auch eher ein theoretisches Problem als ein praktisches, kenne zumindest niemanden
der sowas sagte wie "shiiit hat der Rahmen viel Pedalrückschlag, schaust du linkage, kauf ich besseren"^^


----------



## MalcolmX (25. März 2017)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> @MalcolmX: lässt sich das kurz erklären, wie das voneinander abhängt?
> Habe auch Offset Buchsen verbaut. Rahmen ist 2015er MJ, fahre 27,5 und die mittlere Position der Ausfallenden. Tretlager liegt bei 350mm. Wollte den Sitzwinkel nicht zu flach kriegen und die Kettenstreben nicht so lang. Geht nicht schlechter bergauf wie mein Hardtail (Dämpfer blockiert natürlich). Radstand liegt dadurch bei 1205mm. Für mich perfekt und wenn ich nur bergab unterwegs bin, dann kann ich auf "tief" umbauen. Dadurch würde ich auf etwa 343mm Tretlager kommen und 64,5 Grad LW.
> @LaKoS macht Offset Buchsen, sehr zu empfehlen!


Ich kann sowas nicht wirklich erklären, aber diese Werte sind abhängig davon, wo im Sag man sich befindet. Schlaue Leute (also nicht ich  ) kennen da die Zusammenhänge genauer...


----------



## iceis (25. März 2017)

@Pakalolo 
Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst hilft nur linkage zur Veranschaulichung, da sieht man in Zahlen was sich alles wie sehr verändert.
Das kann zwar bestimmt jemand auch in Worten verständlich erklären, aber dieser jemand werde nicht ich sein^^.
Bombenwetter is hier, hoff mal bei euch auch.
In diesem Sinne, scheiß auf Linkage ich geh radln


----------



## sp00n82 (25. März 2017)

Der andrextr erklärt das in seinem Channel eigentlich recht gut. Einfach isses trotzdem nicht.


----------



## DerohneName (27. März 2017)

Ich weiß, wurde sicher schon besprochen (steinigt mich) will aber hier mal direkt schnell nachfragen:

Welchen der Dämpfer würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen: 
-Vivid Air
-Vivid Coil
-CCDB Air
-Manitou Swinger Expert

Ich würde am ehesten zum Vivid Coil oder zum Manitou tendieren. Vom Manitou war ich in meinem Voltage schon sehr angetan, vor allem wegen dem perfekten Bottom Out Schutz

Zum Vivid: 
Welche Federhärte fährt ihr bei welchem Gewicht. (Ich bin fahrfertig bei wsl 88-90KG) 

Mit dem Stahlfeder habe ich vlt das Bedenken, dass ich öfters durchschlagen werde, weil der Rahmen ja nicht allzu progressiv ist. 

Danke!


----------



## lehugo (29. März 2017)

Hi. Hat jemand 20mm und 40mm Buchsen und/oder Abstandshalter für das Rune über (Fox/RS/Huber... egal)?
Wer fährt denn einen Fox Dämpfer am Rune mit den beig-gelben bushings? Denn für diesen scheint es keine Buchsensets in den genannten Größen im OEM Markt zu geben...


----------



## Braitax (29. März 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> Hi. Hat jemand 20mm und 40mm Buchsen und/oder Abstandshalter für das Rune über (Fox/RS/Huber... egal)?
> Wer fährt denn einen Fox Dämpfer am Rune mit den beig-gelben bushings? Denn für diesen scheint es keine Buchsensets in den genannten Größen im OEM Markt zu geben...



Habe vom RS Monarch die Buchsen über. Hatte aber irgendwie damit minimales Spiel in der Aufnahme...

Fahre jetzt die Fox Gleitlager im X2 und vorher hatte ich diese noch beim Monarch verbaut. 

Die Buchsen von Fox passen mit den Gleitlager von Fox oder mit den Buchsen von DVO (fahre ich).


----------



## flouing (30. März 2017)

Servus zusammen,
Hier Mal ein Bild von meinem neu in neongelb gepulvertem 2016 Rune Rahmen.
Vorne hab ich die Pike durch eine 180mm Yari mit MST Kartusche und AWK ersetzt.
Bei meinem DVO Jade hab ich alle grünen Teile schwarz eloxieren lassen.
wie bei meinem 2014er bin ich auf 26 hinten und 27,5 vorne unterwegs.
Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PazClemenza (30. März 2017)

Schön knallig 
Wie läuft der dvo im rune?


----------



## Boa-P (30. März 2017)

@flouing 
wo hast du den denn Pulvern lassen mit Decals? 

Bei mir kommt die Tage der CC DBCoil CS rein.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie tief kann man beim 2017er M-Rahmen denn die Sattelstütze versenken, bis man zum Loch für die Leitung kommt? In einem anderen Thread hatte ich gelesen, dass da jemand Probleme hatte, und meine externe 150er LEV muss ich momentan fast ganz versenken, allerdings mit einem 10mm längerem Sattelrohr (430 statt 420 wie beim 17er Modell). Damit dürfte also also akut eher weniger Probleme geben, aber falls ich mal auf intern wechsle (die Bike Yoke mit 160mm ist da so ein heißer Kandidat) wäre das gut zu wissen.


So, also den Rahmen hab ich inzwischen, fehlt nur noch der Steuersatz, der mir leider falsch geliefert wurde von Uberbike, und den ich blöderweise vorher nicht richtig überprüft habe.

Naja, zur Länge: beim 2017er in M sind es ca. 24,5cm, bis außen der Ansatz für den Ausganz sichtbar ist. Eine feste Sattelstütze konnte ich allerdings nur ca. 23,6cm einschieben, bis es nicht mehr weiterging. Auf der Rückseite kommt da vor dem Loch noch eine Schweißnaht, die einen weiteren Einschub verhindert.

Konkret mit der BikeYoke Revive könnte das bei mir grade so noch hinhauen. Dann dürfte ich aber wahrscheinlich keine Schuhe mit viel flacherer Sohle als jetzt die Impacts anziehen.


----------



## Robmosh (7. April 2017)

Hi, an die Coil Fahrer, insb. Die CC Inline Coil Fahrer. 
Welche Federhärte und welches Setup fahrt ihr so?
Wollte mir jetzt den CC Inline Coil bestellen und bin mir bei ungefähr 75kg Fahrfertig nicht sicher welche Feder ich nehmen soll.
Laut CC Spring Calculator wäre es die 350lbs. Die gibt es aber nur als Stahl in 2.5x350 und nicht als Valt.
Gibt es sonst noch leichte Federn?


----------



## sp00n82 (7. April 2017)

US. schrieb:


> Nein, das muß nicht sein. Lockere die Ausfallenden im Rahmen. Danach verschraubst du die Achse in den Ausfallenden. Zum Schluß werden die Ausfaller erst fest verschraubt im Rahmen. So passt alles und du kannst die Achse immer wieder spielend leicht einstecken.


Ich bin gerade am Aufbauen von meinem Rahmen, aber der Tipp funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht. Sobald ich die linke Seite mit der Bremsenaufnahme festziehe, verzieht sich wieder das Ausfallende, und die Steckachse wird wieder ziemlich schwergängig. Nach dem Rausschrauben zeigt sie dann auch nicht mehr direkt zur Öffnung auf der anderen Seite, sondern eben etwas versetzt.


----------



## Diesti (7. April 2017)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst noch leichte Federn


SA Racingsprings, EXT


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. April 2017)

Ich schließe mich @Robmosh an. In etwa gleiches Gewicht, aber der normale DB Coil ohne CS.
Hab hier 350, 400 und 450er liegen. Womit am besten starten ?


----------



## mx-action (7. April 2017)

Also, das FOX Luft Fahrwerk funktioniert in meinem 2015 Rune Rahmen absolut super.
Mit dem BOS Coil Dämpfer ist mir das Rune durch den Federweg gerauscht, er war einfach zu linear.


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. April 2017)

Hat einer das Rune (v2) mal mit einem CCDB Inline gefahren? Was müsste man für das "Startsetup" hinsichtlich Tune beachten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (8. April 2017)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Hat einer das Rune (v2) mal mit einem CCDB Inline gefahren? Was müsste man für das "Startsetup" hinsichtlich Tune beachten??



Verschiedene Tunes beim Inline wären mir neu.
Wie man zufrieden zu einem Setup kommt steht schon mehrfach geschrieben.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2017)

Kleine Info hinsichtlich Tretlagerhöhe beim 2017er Modell und 26 Zoll: ja, es ist tiefer geworden. 

Mit dem 13mm Novyparts-Spacer (sowas wie ein external Cup für den ZS56 Steuersatz unten) und einer 160mm Pike mit 542mm Einbaulänge (Axle-to-Crown) und Baron Projekt + Mountain King II in der hohen Position komme ich auf ca. 334-335mm Tretlagerhöhe.
Die von Banshee angegebene Gabellänge für die Geodaten ist 552mm, und die Tretlagerhöhe 335mm. Stimmt also in der Tabelle ganz gut.
 

Übrigens ist das auch ziemlich genau der Wert, der mir BikeCad mit den entsprechenden Werten ausgespuckt hat: https://www.bikecad.ca/1487375103907


Weitere Erkenntnisse:
Der Shimano FrontPull SideSwing Umwerfer mit E-Type passt auch, allerdings kann man ihn nicht ganz nach oben positionieren, da er ansonsten mit dem Rahmen kollidiert und man nicht mehr aufs kleine Blatt schalten kann. Meinen für 38 Zähne ausgelegten Bashguard musste ich demontieren, weil ich keine Position gefunden hab, bei dem sowohl der Rahmen als auch der Bashguard kollisionsfrei geblieben wäre. Ein Bashguard für 36 Zähne müsste aber gut funktionieren.
(Und bei dem Shimano Umwerfer werden keine Schrauben mitgeliefert.)


Das mit der weiter oben von mir beschriebenen ziemlich schwergängigen Steckachse trotz eigentlich korrektem Einbau muss ich mal noch etwas weiter beobachten.

So sah das beim Zusammenbau aus, vielleicht setzt sich das ja noch was beim Fahren (Steckachse in Richtung Front verschoben)?


----------



## GuyGood (9. April 2017)

Erwarte meinen kommende Woche, auch mit den "alten" 26" Teilen. Danke für die Info natürlich. Gibts auch bald Bilder von deinem Spoon? 
Habe aber den 77Designz Bashguard und Kettenführung statt Umwerfer gewählt, von daher umgeh ich da wahrscheinlich die von dir vorgefundenen Probleme.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. April 2017)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Gibts auch bald Bilder von deinem Spoon?


Brap!






Bei der Steckachse warte ich mal noch ab, ob ich den Hinterbau umtauschen lasse. Hat sich zwar etwas gebessert nach ein paar Ausfahrten, aber leichtgängig ist sie bei weitem noch nicht.


----------



## eriderwilli (16. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rune zuzulegen.
Leider muss ich das alte Thema der Körper zu Rahmengröße nochmal aufwärmen. Ich hab mich zwar durch den gesamten Thread hier gewühlt aber mit ner Körpergröße von 1.79 und SL von 82 sind die Aussagen doch etwas widersprüchlich..

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung zwischen M oder L etwas unter die Arme greifen.

Besten Dank und Viele Grüße


----------



## grey (16. April 2017)

du hast auch recht kurze Beine für die Körpergröße, mit L sollte sich eine 150er stütze auch noch ausgehen -> L würde ich da wohl nehmen.

prinzipiell geht beides, deshalb die Widersprüche.
wenn du ein kürzeres rad bevorzugt, m, no na.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (16. April 2017)

eriderwilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rune zuzulegen.
> Leider muss ich das alte Thema der Körper zu Rahmengröße nochmal aufwärmen. Ich hab mich zwar durch den gesamten Thread hier gewühlt aber mit ner Körpergröße von 1.79 und SL von 82 sind die Aussagen doch etwas widersprüchlich..
> 
> ...



Hast du keine Möglichkeit mal Probe zu sitzen?


----------



## Robmosh (16. April 2017)

Wenn du ein 17er Rune willst, dann solltest du die Entscheidung davon abhängig nacheb, was du bevorzugst. Lang oder kompakt.
Ich habe mit 1,78 und 84?er SL ein L genommen. Passt super. 
M wäre mir zu kurz und ich hätte ne 170er Stütze nehmen müssen denke ich.
Habe am L aber auch "nur" einen 35er Vorbau.


----------



## eriderwilli (16. April 2017)

Danken für eure schnellen Antworten. Ist in der Tat etwas kniffelig. Gibt's hier jemanden aus dem Raum Nürnberg der mich mal aufsitzen lassen würde?


----------



## svenson69 (16. April 2017)

Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-standorte.810844/


----------



## BoulderTom (16. April 2017)

eriderwilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rune zuzulegen.
> Leider muss ich das alte Thema der Körper zu Rahmengröße nochmal aufwärmen. Ich hab mich zwar durch den gesamten Thread hier gewühlt aber mit ner Körpergröße von 1.79 und SL von 82 sind die Aussagen doch etwas widersprüchlich..
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,77 und habe eine 85er SL. Habe ein 2017er Rune in L mit 35er Vorbau und das passt perfekt. Wüsste nicht weshalb ich einen kleineren Rahmen wählen sollte.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. April 2017)

Ich würde das auch von der Länge / Reach abhängig machen. Das Sitzrohr passt mit 450mm und 82er Schrittlänge eigentlich für eine 150er Sattelstütze, zumindest wenn ich von mir mit 420 und 78 ausgehe.
Und dann würd ich mir einfach dein jetziges Rad vom Reach her anschauen. Für ein M liegen die 427mm beim Banshee schon eher im Mittelfeld, und nicht auf der langen Seite.
Bei 1,79m sähe M glaube ich seltsam aus.


----------



## svenson69 (17. April 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Brap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,da werd ich mal die Augen offen halten.Ein weiteres Rune am Königstuhl


----------



## GuyGood (17. April 2017)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal eine wahrscheinlich blöde Frage. Ich hatte mir ja nen XL 2017er Rahmen gegönnt und wollte da alle Teile des alten Enduro-Hardtails dranschrauben. (26er Aufbau) Darunter ist auch eine alte SLX FC-M665 Kurbel. Habe das NW-KB auf die mittlere Stellung geschraubt und hatte nen ziemlich derben Schräglauf auf dem größten Ritzel. Kassette ist eine neue 11-46 Sunrace. Habe dann den Spacer von der drive-side zur non-drive side geschoben und bin jetzt bei ca 50mm Kettenlinie. Wie ist denn die optimale 1X-Kettenlinie beim Rune? Ich hätte jetzt das KB mit Spacern etwas nach innen verschoben. Aber aktuell im Montageständer fällt die kette beim rückpedalieren direkt mal 3 Ritzel herunter.  Würde eventuell nochmal schauen, inwiefern ich beim Schaltwerk gemurkst haben könnte aber wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?  
edit: Also die Ausfallenden sind 142x12, also kein Boost. 

Ansonsten komm ich gut voran und meine Steckachse geht auch einigermaßen gut durch ohne dass ich viel Kraft aufwenden müsste etc.


----------



## FastFabi93 (17. April 2017)

Bei meinem Rune mit ner 3-fach XT Kurbel hab  ich den Tretlager-Spacer links sitzen und das KB auf die Position des größten Blattes gesetzt, allerdings nach innen. So läuft die Kette fast genau in der Mitte der Kassette gerade.


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. April 2017)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab mal eine wahrscheinlich blöde Frage. Ich hatte mir ja nen XL 2017er Rahmen gegönnt und wollte da alle Teile des alten Enduro-Hardtails dranschrauben. (26er Aufbau) Darunter ist auch eine alte SLX FC-M665 Kurbel. Habe das NW-KB auf die mittlere Stellung geschraubt und hatte nen ziemlich derben Schräglauf auf dem größten Ritzel. Kassette ist eine neue 11-46 Sunrace. Habe dann den Spacer von der drive-side zur non-drive side geschoben und bin jetzt bei ca 50mm Kettenlinie. Wie ist denn die optimale 1X-Kettenlinie beim Rune? Ich hätte jetzt das KB mit Spacern etwas nach innen verschoben. Aber aktuell im Montageständer fällt die kette beim rückpedalieren direkt mal 3 Ritzel herunter.  Würde eventuell nochmal schauen, inwiefern ich beim Schaltwerk gemurkst haben könnte aber wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?
> edit: Also die Ausfallenden sind 142x12, also kein Boost.
> 
> Ansonsten komm ich gut voran und meine Steckachse geht auch einigermaßen gut durch ohne dass ich viel Kraft aufwenden müsste etc.



Ich fahre seit jeher eine Shimano 3-fach Kurbel und am 64er Lochkreis ein 28erKettenblatt mit 11-36er Kassette. Alles pipifein, was die Kettenlinie betrifft. Flott am Trail fahre ich allerdings hinten nicht am 11er, für mehr Kettenspannung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (18. April 2017)

eriderwilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rune zuzulegen.
> Leider muss ich das alte Thema der Körper zu Rahmengröße nochmal aufwärmen. Ich hab mich zwar durch den gesamten Thread hier gewühlt aber mit ner Körpergröße von 1.79 und SL von 82 sind die Aussagen doch etwas widersprüchlich..
> 
> ...


Ich bin 3 Jahre das 2014er in M gefahren (50er Vorbau) und bin jetzt auf das 2017 in L gewechselt (35er Vorbau). Grösse 179cm mit 83 cm SL Ich empfehle dir das L, bergauf wie bergab ist es die passendere Grösse.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## GuyGood (18. April 2017)

@GrazerTourer  Also ich habs jetzt wie @FastFabi93  dass ich nen 34er Blatt auf der mittleren Stellung habe, also am Spider innen und habe da jetzt noch 2mm Spacer ca dran und da komme ich so auf 49-50mm Kettenlinie. Auf dem größten Ritzel fällt die Kette immernoch runter aber erst nach einer ganzen Umdrehung und im 2. gehts größtenteils komplett durch. Also ich denke das sollte passen. War mir einfach nur unsicher, das letzte Mal als ich was zusammengebastelt habe ist schon 2-3 Jahre her und ich wollte nur sichergehen. Hatte gehofft jemand kann mir genaue Zahlen nennen in mm   Ärgerlich ist, dass die Aufnahme für das kleine Blatt an den Schraubend es 77Designz Bashguard schleift, aber na ja   Hab mal Senkkopfschrauben besorgt


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. April 2017)

Das Problem mit den schleifenden Schrauben des LK 64 hatte ich in Verbindung mit KeFü + Bash von One-Up auch.
 Ich musste sie aber komplett entfernen, jetzt hab ich noch max1,5 mm Luft zwischen Bash und Kurbel. Passt


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. April 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den schleifenden Schrauben des LK 64 hatte ich in Verbindung mit KeFü + Bash von One-Up auch.
> Ich musste sie aber komplett entfernen, jetzt hab ich noch max1,5 mm Luft zwischen Bash und Kurbel. Passt



Welceh KeFü hast du denn für ein Kettenblatt am 64er Lochkreis passend montiert bekommen?


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. April 2017)

Die Kombo aus Bash + Führung oben. Das KB sitzt aber am 104 innen, 64er ist leer, da haben nur die Schrauben gestört


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. April 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Die Kombo aus Bash + Führung oben. Das KB sitzt aber am 104 innen, 64er ist leer, da haben nur die Schrauben gestört


ah, nagut... so geht das natürlich...


----------



## GuyGood (20. April 2017)

Huhu, Ich möchte euch nochmal kurz nerven. Und zwar mit der Frage, welche Stellen ihr an eurem Rahmen alles geschützt habt mit Folie oder wie auch immer. Bin in den letzten Zügen des Aufbaus und wollte jetzt eben abkleben. Habe etwas Slapper-Tape für die Kettenstrebe und eben noch so bissl Folie. Irgendwie weiterhin wurde die Gravel Resistant Folie empfohlen, da hab ich mal nen Streifen  besorgt und das passt denk ich sehr gut zum Rahmen. Ich habe mich nur gefragt: Wieviel hält die beschichtung des Rahmens aus? Z.B. am Steuerrohr, sollte ich da was abkleben?  Und meine 2. Frage: Fahrt ihr nen MarshGuard (oder ähnliches) hinten, um den Dreck da abzuhalten oder lasst ihr das so? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## DAKAY (20. April 2017)

1. 3m Schlappertapeersatz an der Kettenstrebe, sonst nix 
1. Nix

#ohnemachtmehrspass


----------



## grey (20. April 2017)

Kettenstrebe, etc. 
3M FIL Scotchfil Selbstverschweißendes Buthyl-Kautschuk-Band, 38 mm x 1,5 m, 3 mm, Schwarz

Rahmen:
Lackschutzfolie PU-8591 120mm x 1000mm Hersteller:3M

mattschwarz (elox) würde ich mir die folie sparen, der neon-lack springt aber beim anschauen ab.
natürlich kein marshguard hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (20. April 2017)

Haha, danke euch beiden. Hätte es auch so gering wie möglich gehalten. Und ja, beim mattschwarz Elox ist das mit der Folie schwierig. Also die von dir empfohlene zumindest.  Und genau, Schlappertape  bzw eben das 3M Pendant etc. Das hatte ich ja schon gelesen, dass das wohl quasi aus der selben Fabrik kommt^^ 
Kein Marshguard, ok!  Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Sagatasan (21. April 2017)

Rahmen: Unterrohr, Oberrohr, Steuerrohr
ebenfalls mit Lackschutzfolie PU-8591 120mm x 1000mm Hersteller:3M
kein marshguard hinten!!!
kettenstrebe + sitzstrebe mit silikonklebeband bzw. schlauch

kratzer + abplatzer sind zeugen einer artgerechten haltung


----------



## srsly (21. April 2017)

Vielleicht ja für den einen oder anderen interessant: Wenn man den Connegdamadschig-Unsinn rauswirft, kann man die 170er Reverb bis auf 15mm im 2017er L Rahmen versenken ^^ 




 

(Hätt ich mal vorher gesehen, dass das Rohr 20mm kürzer geworden ist, hätt ich mir das Gebastel sparen können -.-' )


----------



## Abkauf (24. April 2017)

So, muss ich mal meine Kröte posten.

Absolut zufrieden damit.
Mein "Irgendwie lebendig den Hügel hoch und dann keine größere Einschränkungen damit haben"-Bike.

Kettenstrebe mit Aceton gereinigt und wie ein 3D-Drucker mit Heißkleber (Elastisch!) einen 6mm dicken Schutz für den unteren Teil des Hinterbaus gebatzelt.Ansonsten noch Folie am Unterrohr und die neuralgischen Stellen. SKS Mudguard hinten reigebaut und mit Heißluftfön eine Delle eingeformt damit es nicht ans Sattelrohr stößt.Stattelrohr am XL (MK2) 15mm gekürzt.
Vorbau mittlerweile ersetzt durch Syntace 40mm, HandyNavi weg, nu n Garmin etrex30 dran.


----------



## GuyGood (24. April 2017)

grey schrieb:


> Kettenstrebe, etc.
> natürlich kein marshguard hinten.





DAKAY schrieb:


> 1. 3m Schlappertapeersatz an der Kettenstrebe, sonst nix
> 2. Nix
> #ohnemachtmehrspass



@Abkauf  Liest du denn nicht mit. Marshguard hinten ist hier nicht im Trend.  Aber im Ernst, schönes Rune, das Raw ist wirklich zeitlos  p.s. Wieso hast du es nicht in den Galerie-Thread gepostet  

An alle
Aber gibt es denn noch andere neuralgische Stellen außer die Kettenstrebe/Sitzestrebe, Unterrohr und max. noch am Steuerrohr wegen der Leitungen? Eigentlich nicht, oder?   Werd dann demnächst auch mal nen Foto beisteuern


----------



## grey (24. April 2017)

bringt halt nix hinten, viel zu tief um den arsch zu schützen und der dämpfer ist im Hauptrahmen sowieso ned im Schussfeld.
Man reduziert sich damit eigentlich nur die Freigängigkeit für Dreck etc.


Innenseite zwischen Ketten-Sitzstreben (schmaler steg wo auch die dropouts sitzen) wird von der Kette heftig attackiert, slappertape ist dort aber eher zu dick.


Durch die unterschiedlichen  Dropouts sieht das bei jedem aber sowieso bisschen anders aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (24. April 2017)

@grey  ok. Danke für den Hinweis. Was den Guard betrifft, der einzige Gedanke war das Lager unten etwas vor Dreck zu schützen, nicht den Dämpfer oder mich. Eventuell sogar von "außen" dran, damit es nicht Platz wegnimmt. Aber eben nur mein Gedanke


----------



## Sagatasan (24. April 2017)

jetzt noch richtige reifen aufziehen und Abkauf´s RUNE ist einsatzbereit


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2017)

Hinten geht der doch, wenn man sauber fährt...


----------



## Abkauf (25. April 2017)

Der Mashguard füllt den kompletten Hinterbau- geht also bis zur unteren Strebe durch - alle Lager bleiben Sauber, Dämpfer wird auch gut verschont

Ich fahre sehr viel Tour (>30km) in den Bergen und wenig Park. Überall rauf, überall runter, überall hin  können, treibe mich zuweilen auf Trails herum die nicht mal mehr kartiert sind - deswegen auch das GPS-Cockpit.

Ja, ich fahre sehr saubere Linien und bin mir über die Limitierungen der Reifen bewusst - mei, muss man halt mehr nachdenken beim Fahren, machen aber nen guten Job- der brauchbarste Kompromiss aus Leichtlauf, Gewicht,Grip und Durchschlagschutz für mich.
Für Liftgegenden oder fürs Gröbere ziehe ich die 2,4er Minions auf (Nauders/Lermoos/Saalbach)- dann kommt der richtige FF samt P-Weste dran.
Ansonsten reicht AM-Helm mit ggf. Kinnbügel.

Betrachte mich eher als AM-Fahrer der auch mit einer DH-Strecke klar kommt und nicht viel springt oder droppt.Flipchips sind auf Mitte, was schon viel über meinen Fahrstil aussagt.

Trotzdem werde ich damit  auch den Feuerkogel runter(Bitte keine Belehrungen/Warnungen , hab den schon öfter gefahren) - ist halt dann etwas "stopseliger" mit viel lahmem technischen  rumschlittern - ich mache damit aber eben auch so ne Ka*ke 

Die Wahl der Bremsen kommt nicht von Ungefähr - Standfestigkeit auf langen Abfahrten und Kontrolle bei wenig Kraftaufwand - da kann schon mal ne Stunde lang  nen Steig heruntertrialen passieren - so wie vorletzte Woche.

Die Wahl der Rune war wegen der uphillfähigen Spaßreserve, VPP, Geometrie,Universalität und im Nachhinein der für meine Zwecke und Statur perfekten Balance/Handling

Ich liebe den Bock, für mich das perfekte schweizer Taschenmesser.
Go anywhere - do anything hat für mich gestimmt.

....klar hab ich das Rune auch zum Bergabballern abseits von Teer und Forstautobahn


----------



## Felger (26. April 2017)

ich spiele gerade etwas mit meinem Rune rum - evtl kann mir ja vorweg schon wer ein paar Hinweise geben?

Beim Antrieb überlege ich noch, wo es bzgl kassette hingeht. aktuell 10-42 mit 32 - bei 9-42 könnte ich auf 30, evtl auch auf 28; bei 10-46 würde ich bei 32 bleiben
merkt man zwischen 28 / 30 / 32 Unterschiede bzgl Antisquat und Pedalrückschlag?

beim Monarch Debonair fahre ich aktuell 6von9 Spacer in der Positvkammer, negativ ist natürlich leer. wie seit ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Trashguard (28. April 2017)

Servus Banshee-Gemeinde,

auf der Suche nach einer etwas potenteren Alternative zu meinem Helius AC scheint das Rune ein mächtig interessanter Kandidat zu sein. Ds Ion16 ist mir aktuell zu kostspielig.

Da ich zu folgenden Fragen nix Belastbares gefunden habe, hier die Bitte ans Forum.

1. 2x11 GX ist bei mir gesetzt (bitte keine 1fach / 2fach Duskussion). Gibt es jemanden, der das 17er Rune ebenfalls 2fach fährt und Erfahrungen hat? Von meinen bishereigen Bikes kenne ich nur die sattelstützenbefestigten Umwerfer. Welchen Umwerfer brauche ich für das Rune? Wie ist die Ansteuerung? Von vorne? Von unten (dazu müsste das Rune ja auf der Unterseite Unterrohr Bohrungen haben)? Gibt es werksseitig einen Zuganschlag und wenn ja wo?

2. Möchte gern auf den Stealth-Krams verzichten und eine Moveloc Sattelstütze fahren. Hat das Rune Unterseite Oberrohr Bohrungen oder müsste man hier mit (wie ich finde unschönen und bastelcharmemäßigen) anklebbaren Zughaltern arbeiten?

3. Gibt es jemanden, der das aktuelle Rune in direktem Vergleich zum Ion16 gefahren ist und seine Erfahrugen preisgeben möchte?

4. Kauft Ihr Eure Banshees über everyday26 oder gibt es Alternativen?

und die letzte:

5. Gibt es bei Banshee-Bikes Rabattaktionen etwa zum Anfang/Ende einer Saison oder kosten die Maschinen das ganze Jahr über das selbe wie z.B. bei Nicolai oder Liteville?


Dank und Gruß!


----------



## srsly (28. April 2017)

Zu 1: Der hier müsste passen: https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Umwerfer-2x11-Low-Direct-Mount-S3-Bottom-Pull
Unten hinter dem Tretlager sind zwei Zuganschläge. Bohrungen gibt's am Rahmen gar keine außer der Öffnung für Sattelstützen mit interner Ansteuerung. Alle Züge werden extern verlegt. Zughalter gibt's aber 2017 nur noch auf der Oberseite der Unterrohrs. 

2: s.o. Frühere Modelle hatten auch noch Zughalter auf der Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Sind 2017 entfallen. Entweder Kabelbinder oder Kleben (oder halt auf dem Unterrohr entlang)

4. Seit 2017 nur noch Direktvertrieb über bansheebikes.net (Shop-Seite von everyday26)

5. Soweit ich weiß nicht. Nur Vorjahresmodelle sind günstiger.


----------



## Trashguard (28. April 2017)

Das war doch schon mal informativ. Danke!


----------



## sp00n82 (28. April 2017)

Der Shimano SideSwing FrontPull Umwerfer mit E-Type geht auch (Vorsicht: keine Schrauben dabei), dann muss man an der Unterseite des Unterrohres kein Kabel verlegen, sondern kann die Führungen an der Oberseite mit verwenden. Und da du wie ich keine Stealth-Sattelstütze hast, kannst du einfach die dann dort frei gewordene Führung verwenden.

Für die Sattelstütze hab ich diese Zughalter am Oberrohr angeklebt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...-Kunststoff-p38697/black-universal-o69400001/


----------



## Robmosh (28. April 2017)

Zu 1. unter dem Unterrohr sind 2 Bohrungen wo schrauben drin sind. Für Flaschenhalter usw. Kann man bestimmt auch für den Zug des Umwerfer nutzen.
Ich bin das Ion G-16 gefahren und fahre das 17er Rune. Schon was ganz anderes. Aber das liegt hatl an der Geolution Geometrie. Denke nicht das dir da ein Vgl. weiterhilft. 
Würde definitiv über everyday26 bzw. den Online-Shop bestellen. Damit macht man alles richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trashguard (28. April 2017)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und der Rune-Rahmen bis auf das Stealth-Loch frei von Bohrungen ist, sind die Banshee-eigenen Zughalter auf dem Unterrohr auch nur geklebt. Wenn's hält, ok.

Shimano-Umwerfer ginge auch. Möchte zwar GX-Gripshift fahren, aber im Gegensatz zum Schaltwerk ist die Umwerfer-Ansteuerung bei Sram/Shimano ja gleich.

Alternativ zu den genannten Vorschlägen ginge auch (wenn ich eh schon wegen der Stützenleitung unterm Oberrohr Halter ankleben muss) eine Umwerferansteuerung von oben. Da muss ich mich schlau machen, ob das bei den Low Direct Mountern machbar ist. Ein Zuganschlag wäre über die Sitzrohrschelle von ProblemSolvers denkbar. Nicht die schönste Lösung, aber technisch/funktional einwandfrei.

Kompliziert. Bei Nicolai kann man sich aussuchen, wo die den Bohrer ansetzen sollen :-(

Danke für die Tipps!

P.S.: Das Rune ist ein überaus spaßiger, stabiler, sprungfreudiger, funktionierender Begleiter auch für die 100 km Tagestour, richtig?


----------



## Trashguard (28. April 2017)

Mit Robmosh überschnitten.

Zwei Bohrungen unter dem Oberrohr sind definitiv eine gute Nachricht.

Das G16 ist in der Tat mit nichts zu vergleichen! Ich bin diesbezüglich eher skeptisch, bin aber noch keines gefahren.


----------



## srsly (28. April 2017)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und der Rune-Rahmen bis auf das Stealth-Loch frei von Bohrungen ist, sind die Banshee-eigenen Zughalter auf dem Unterrohr auch nur geklebt. Wenn's hält, ok.


Sind geschweisst (oder gelötet oder wasauchimmer, auf jeden Fall unter Lack xD )


Trashguard schrieb:


> P.S.: Das Rune ist ein überaus spaßiger, stabiler, sprungfreudiger, funktionierender Begleiter auch für die 100 km Tagestour, richtig?


So wird's von mir auf jeden Fall genutzt  Von Bikepark bis 6 Stunden auf-den-Gipfel-schieben/tragen alles dabei ^^


----------



## sp00n82 (28. April 2017)

Trashguard schrieb:


> Zwei Bohrungen unter dem Oberrohr sind definitiv eine gute Nachricht.


Zwei Bohrungen auf der Unterseite des Unterrohrs.
Aber eben halt recht weit unten, und im Abstand für einen Flaschenhalter. Da bräuchtest du auf jeden Fall noch 1-2 Klebepads bis zum Lenker.


----------



## Felger (28. April 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> ich spiele gerade etwas mit meinem Rune rum - evtl kann mir ja vorweg schon wer ein paar Hinweise geben?
> 
> Beim Antrieb überlege ich noch, wo es bzgl kassette hingeht. aktuell 10-42 mit 32 - bei 9-42 könnte ich auf 30, evtl auch auf 28; bei 10-46 würde ich bei 32 bleiben
> merkt man zwischen 28 / 30 / 32 Unterschiede bzgl Antisquat und Pedalrückschlag?
> ...



keine Antworten?


----------



## GuyGood (28. April 2017)

@Felger  Das mit dem Antisquat kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, da bin ich nicht fahrwerksprofi genug. Den Monarch fahre ich nicht. Und was deine Kassette angeht, ist das doch auch sehr abhängig davon wo du wohnst und was du fahren willst. Ich hab jetzt 11-46 und vorn auf 34 aufgestockt, damit ich auf dem 11er nen Stück schneller bin und 34-46 passt für mich und ist nur ein wenig über 24-36 von der Übersetzung her  Und das ging früher auch immer


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2017)

Falls jemand für sein 2016er Banshee 148mm x 12mm Boost-Ausfallenden sucht...ich habe einen Satz abzugeben !


----------



## srsly (30. April 2017)

Wheeeee, fäddsch 




 


 
(Metric mal zum Testen auf 160 runtergetraveled)

Sobald die 2018er verfügbar sind, teste ich mal den X2 Float und evtl. die 170er 36. Metric und CCDB schreien nach Service. Ist noch der alte Dämpfer, weil ich es nach 3 Jahren doch endlich geschafft hatte mein '14er Rune aufzuarbeiten und der neue Rahmen im Crash-Replacement daher ohne Dämpfer kam. ^^ 

(jetzt muss nur noch die Muskelquetschung weg, dann kann ich's schmutzig machen  )


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2017)

Geiles Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (1. Mai 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geiles Rad !


Danke


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> ich spiele gerade etwas mit meinem Rune rum - evtl kann mir ja vorweg schon wer ein paar Hinweise geben?
> 
> Beim Antrieb überlege ich noch, wo es bzgl kassette hingeht. aktuell 10-42 mit 32 - bei 9-42 könnte ich auf 30, evtl auch auf 28; bei 10-46 würde ich bei 32 bleiben
> merkt man zwischen 28 / 30 / 32 Unterschiede bzgl Antisquat und Pedalrückschlag?
> ...





Felger schrieb:


> keine Antworten?





GuyGood schrieb:


> @Felger  Das mit dem Antisquat kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, da bin ich nicht fahrwerksprofi genug. Den Monarch fahre ich nicht. Und was deine Kassette angeht, ist das doch auch sehr abhängig davon wo du wohnst und was du fahren willst. Ich hab jetzt 11-46 und vorn auf 34 aufgestockt, damit ich auf dem 11er nen Stück schneller bin und 34-46 passt für mich und ist nur ein wenig über 24-36 von der Übersetzung her  Und das ging früher auch immer



@GuyGood danke für die Antwort. Das mit der Übersetzung geht klar

bzgl Antisquat habe ich bisher nix bessers gefunden als
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/08/banshee-rune-v2-2013.html
https://translate.google.de/transla.../banshee-rune-v2-2013.html&edit-text=&act=url

wenn ich die Tabelle richtig verstehe steigt Antisquat mit dem kleineren Kettenblatt und zusätzlich mit dem kleineren Ritzel - richtig?





also sollte auch der Pedalkickback und der Breaksquat mit dem kleineren Kettenblatt steigen, oder?


----------



## iceis (3. Mai 2017)

Je kleiner das Kettenblatt desto weniger Pedalrückschlag.


----------



## MalcolmX (3. Mai 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Je kleiner das Kettenblatt desto weniger Pedalrückschlag.


Nein.
Kleineres Kettenblatt - mehr Pedalrückschlag.
Brakesquat hängt natürlich nicht vom Antrieb/Kettenblatt ab.


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Je kleiner das Kettenblatt desto weniger Pedalrückschlag.



jetzt war ich verwirrt 



MalcolmX schrieb:


> Nein.
> Kleineres Kettenblatt - mehr Pedalrückschlag.
> Brakesquat hängt natürlich nicht vom Antrieb/Kettenblatt ab.



danke dafür 
und Breakesquat - eigentlich klar 

ich glaube, ich gehe auf ein 30er mit 9-42. Sollte dann nicht viel um sein. Aber jetzt kommts mir erst - beim ovalen KB habe ich dann in der Neutralstellung mehr Pedalrückschlag - interessant!


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2017)

noch was - bei meinem Rahmen (war ja gebraucht) hatte ich Offsetbuchsen mit dabei - aber irgendwie hat mir das nicht getaugt, wenn der Rahmen künstlich im SAG ist. Einen flacheren Lenkwinkel würde ich aber trotzdem gerne testen

hat wer Erfahrungen zu Offsetsteuersätzen? aktuell hätte ich mir den Works components ausgesucht - taugt der was?
schwanke aber noch, welchen ich nehmen soll
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec44-zs56---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-1160-p.asp
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15-degree-ec44-zs56---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-138-p.asp
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44-zs56---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-945-p.asp




1° verträgt er auf alle Fälle 

Soll aktuell mit einer Yari @ 170er (562), evtl @180 (572) bzw Xfusion Metric @180 (570mm) gefahren werden

schon Erfahrungen mit 1,5° bzw 2°?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. Mai 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> jetzt war ich verwirrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 mit 9-44 funktioniert jedenfalls sehr gut... 28 ist aus meiner Sicht ws. auch noch kein Thema...

Die Zahl der Rastpunkte an der Nabe hat auch noch einen mehr oder weniger starken Einfluss...

Welcher Jahrgang ist dein Rahmen? ich find den 2016er original schon sehr flach, die davor konnten bisschen was vertragen... workscomponents ist bewährt und gut...


----------



## grey (3. Mai 2017)

die Workscomponents Winkelsteuersätze sind spitze, hab einen 1,5° im Trailfox.


----------



## lehugo (3. Mai 2017)

Ich will noch einmal kurz dazwischen grätschen (auch wenn ich eine ähnliche Anfrage schon mal gestellt habe):

Es gibt offiziell von FOX nur folgende Buchsen für das 2017er Rune, welches ja 20mm und 40mm Dämpfer-Einbaumaße hat:

19.05mm x 8mm
39.88mm x 8mm

Laut Support von Banshee sollte das aber passen ("im Toleranzbereich").

Finde das generell aber komisch, da ja auch der X2 offiziell über bansheebikes.net bestellbar ist - Aber dann keine passenden Buchsen zu kaufen sind?!  Ist ja auch ein Verschleißteil...

Naja jedenfalls:

Hat jemand die oben genannten Buchsen von Fox zufällig über und verkauft mir die ?
Möchte mal den Float X im Rune testen.
Huber wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, aber die Bushings von Fox habe ich schon verpresst und möchte auch nicht unbedingt das Geld für die Hubers auf den Tisch legen nur um den Dämpfer zu testen.

Greetz,
Fabian


----------



## srsly (3. Mai 2017)

Hab den X2 noch nicht (2017er ausverkauft, 2018 noch nicht lieferbar) und daher auch keine Buchsen, aber mein Plan war eher, die 21,5mm (oder wieviel das jetzt genau waren) zu nehmen und leicht zu kürzen. Zumindest bei meinem Rahmen wären mir die 19,05mm Buchsen definitiv zu kurz, weil die vordere Aufnahme unbelastet ~20,7mm breit ist. Hab' auch für den CCDB jetzt nicht extra neue Buchsen gekauft, weil die noch recht neu waren, sondern die 25,4 einfach auf 20,5mm gekürzt.
Wäre mir persönlich jetzt einfach nicht wohl dabei, die Aufnahme so weit zusammenzudrücken.

Die 39,88mm seh ich dagegen als problemlos an.


----------



## iceis (3. Mai 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Nein.
> Kleineres Kettenblatt - mehr Pedalrückschlag.
> Brakesquat hängt natürlich nicht vom Antrieb/Kettenblatt ab.



Dann lügt die Linkageversion die ich am PC hab....

PS: Haha oder auch nicht, grad nochmal nachgeguckt^^
Hab ich ja komplett falsch im Kopf gehabt

*Du hast natürlich recht!

Hinten auf 12 vorne 32 = über den kompletten Federweg 12mm Pedalrückschlag
Hinten auf 12 vorne 30 = über den kompletten Federweg 13,27mm Pedalrückschlag*


----------



## lehugo (3. Mai 2017)

@srsly:

Also meine Aufnahme ist mehr oder weniger 20mm breit.
Kürzen ist so eine Sache, denn nicht nur der "Bolzen" (noch machbar) sondern auch die Abstandshalter müssen ja gekürzt werden - die sind ja aber schon sehr dünn (schwierig mit Drehbank etc.)


----------



## srsly (3. Mai 2017)

@lehugo Hmm, stimmt, da muss ich Dir recht geben. Wäre dann vermutlich einfacher gleich neue zu machen, wenn man ne Drehbank hat. Beim CCDB ging sich's aus, einfach nur zwei Abstandshalter wegzulassen. 
Ist dann vermutlich sinnvoller, den 19,05 zu nehmen und auf beiden Seiten 0,5mm Aluspacer reinzumachen. Ist zwar zum Einbau ein bisschen ein Gepopel, aber hat bei meinem Legend ganz gut funktioniert, als ich am Anfang zu kurze Buchsen hatte.


----------



## iceis (3. Mai 2017)

Abstandhalter sollten sich doch easy aus einem Stück drehen lassen?
Also komplett neue machen is bestimmt einfacher als die alten zu versuchen zu kürzen würd ich meinen.


----------



## Felger (3. Mai 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> 30 mit 9-44 funktioniert jedenfalls sehr gut... 28 ist aus meiner Sicht ws. auch noch kein Thema...
> 
> Die Zahl der Rastpunkte an der Nabe hat auch noch einen mehr oder weniger starken Einfluss...
> 
> Welcher Jahrgang ist dein Rahmen? ich find den 2016er original schon sehr flach, die davor konnten bisschen was vertragen... workscomponents ist bewährt und gut...



dürfte ein 15er sein
was heißt ein bisschen


----------



## Jan_1968 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich werde mir zum 2014er Rune jetzt ein 2017er parallel aufbauen... Runes kann man ja nie genug haben... Mal schauen, wie sich das im Detail anders fährt, oder ob und wie man das überhaupt wahrnimmt... (dauert aber noch bissel, Rahmen ist gerade erst bestellt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (6. Mai 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir zum 2014er Rune jetzt ein 2017er parallel aufbauen... Runes kann man ja nie genug haben... Mal schauen, wie sich das im Detail anders fährt, oder ob und wie man das überhaupt wahrnimmt... (dauert aber noch bissel, Rahmen ist gerade erst bestellt).



2014 26" (oder 27,5")  vs. 2017 27,5" ?


----------



## Jan_1968 (6. Mai 2017)

Sowohl als auch 26" 
Edit: aber je mit 650B Ausfallenden.


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Mai 2017)

Braucht jemand Ausfallenden für 26 Zoll?
Bitte PN!


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Mai 2017)

Und Offset-Buchsen hätte ich auch über.


----------



## GORErider (6. Mai 2017)

Hat einer sein mattes Banshee abgeklebt?
Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es nicht berauschend aussehen soll?!


----------



## svenson69 (6. Mai 2017)

GORErider schrieb:


> Hat einer sein mattes Banshee abgeklebt?
> Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es nicht berauschend aussehen soll?!



Hier am Unterrohr siehst du Folie ( oder auch nicht  





Ich habe lieber Schutzfolie wie ein vermacktes Unterrohr


----------



## GuyGood (6. Mai 2017)

Hab jetzt bei mir am Unterrohr die 3M Gravel Resistant Folie dran, die ist eben so matt. Und dann "SlapperTape" an der Kettenstrebe. Das muss reichen. Hab noch nen Streifen ans Steuerrohr auf die eine Seite geklebt, aber mal schauen ob ich das wieder entferne, oder einfach so lasse   Ich freu mich erstmal, dass es gut abgeht.


----------



## DerDerWo (7. Mai 2017)

Servus,

ich möchte nochmals das Thema "DebonAir" aufgreifen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit und kann positives oder negatives im Vergleich zum normalen Monarch Plus berichten? Und evtl. auch wie viele Bottomless Ringe verbaut wurden.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## M0r1t3 (8. Mai 2017)

Servus. 
Möchte meine rune jetz von 26 auf 27.5 umbauen. Hat jemand zufällig noch 650B Ausfallenden über?
Und welche Gabel ist mehr zu empfehlen? RS Lyrik 170 oder Pike 160 stehen zur Auswahl.
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (8. Mai 2017)

Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage: wer findet noch, dass der vom Hersteller empfohlene Sag von 17mm beim CCDB Air CS recht "knapp" bemessen ist? Probiere gerade verschiedene Sag-Einstellungen durch, mit mehr komme ich irgendwie besser zurecht...


----------



## iceis (8. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Floh (9. Mai 2017)

@DrMainhattan ich fahre auch mehr, finde die 17mm auch verdammt schwer einzustellen. Ist mir dann auch zu hart unterm Strich. Ich fahre so 20mm.


----------



## Floh (9. Mai 2017)

Ich suche einen zweiten Dämpfer für mein Rune V2, damit ich weiter fahren kann während der Cane Creek beim Service ist, und auch mal zum Ausprobieren.
Wer von euch einen Fox oder Rockshox Dämpfer fährt, was für ein Tune ist sinnvoll/nötig? Ich fahre meinen Cane Creek mit 3 Spacern (könnte also auf die XV Kammer auch gut verzichten, meiner Meinung nach), und wiege fahrfertig 90kg.


----------



## Rumpelchen (9. Mai 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> @M0r1t3
> Kumpel hat die neue Lyrik, knackt direkt der Schaft nach nur wenigen Stunden im Gelände...Pikes knacken auch sehr gerne.
> Schenken sich wohl nicht viel die Gabeln.



Schon alles andere kontrolliert?
Bei mir knackt es auch aber das liegt an meinem Vorbau!!!

Also ich bin mit meiner Lyrik 180 DPA super zufrieden.
Ne Pike würde mir aber bestimmt auch reichen, kommt halt drauf an was man fährt und wieviele Bikes man hat!!

Lass Knacken

Flo


----------



## iceis (10. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (10. Mai 2017)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich möchte nochmals das Thema "DebonAir" aufgreifen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit und kann positives oder negatives im Vergleich zum normalen Monarch Plus berichten? Und evtl. auch wie viele Bottomless Ringe verbaut wurden.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal!


Da ich auch gerade im Prime-Thread in Bezug auf die Dämpferabstimmung eines CC DB Air XV vs. Monarch+ mit Standard Aircan Fragen gestellt hab und mehrfach das Feedback bekommen hab, dass die ganzen großvolumigen Luftkammern in Banshee-Hinterbauten nicht gut funktionieren - gebe ich das hier einfach mal so weiter. Angeblich wurde in diesem Thread monatelang und seitenweise schon darüber diskutiert...


----------



## Floh (10. Mai 2017)

@jack_steel ja das stimmt soweit. Für schwerere Fahrer haut die große Luftkammer einfach nicht so gut hin. Ohne Spacer hat man zu wenig Progression, und wenn man die Kammer mit Spacern vollpackt bräuchte man sie an sich nicht. Meiner Ansicht nach wäre ein CCDB Inline völlig ausreichend.
Wie das mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfer funzt ist mir ein Rätsel. Die Kennlinie vom Banshee-Hinterbau ist degressiv, da passt eine progressive Kennung von einer Luftkammer ganz gut dazu.


----------



## lakekeman (10. Mai 2017)

Floh schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie vom Banshee-Hinterbau ist degressiv, da passt eine progressive Kennung von einer Luftkammer ganz gut dazu.



Nur das Ende ist degressiv um der Progression von Luftdämpfern entgegen zu wirken.
Insgesamt ist es (leicht) progressiv.


----------



## Floh (10. Mai 2017)

Gegen leicht progressiv hat ja auch keiner was. Aber stimmig ist der Hinterbau trotzdem nur mit Luftdämpfer.


----------



## gsg9man (10. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem das die Kette direkt hinter dem Kettenblatt unter den Hinterbau schlägt? Ist mir bei der letzten Tour aufgefallen, sind ordentliche Macken drin :-/ 

Fahre eine X01 mit eigentlich ausreichend Kettenspannung.


----------



## srsly (10. Mai 2017)

Jup, hilft nur Abkleben mit Slapper-Tape oder Schlauch rum. Ist bei dem Rahmen einfach so.


----------



## gsg9man (10. Mai 2017)

Mhhh Schade, dann biege ich mir da einen schmalen Blechstreifen damit man es nicht so sieht.

Danke!


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Mai 2017)

Floh schrieb:


> Ohne Spacer hat man zu wenig Progression, und wenn man die Kammer mit Spacern vollpackt bräuchte man sie an sich nicht.


Naja, zumindest die größere negative Luftkammer bleibt ja bestehen (sofern man die nicht auch noch zuspacert). Sollte eigentlich bei kleinen Schlägen ein etwas besseres Ansprechverhalten geben.

Dann noch ein dämpferzogenes Thema: lohnen sich die Huberbushings beim neuen Monarch Plus? Ich hatte die an meinem alten Rad (und alten Monarch ohne Plus), aber da das mein erstes Fully war, konnte ich da mangels Feinfühligkeit auch keinen großartigen Unterschied feststellen. Lohnen die sich beim neuen Monarch, oder sind die Buchsen von RockShox inzwischen verbessert worden?


----------



## GuyGood (10. Mai 2017)

Also Bernhard von every26 meinte, das Geld für Huber-Bushings kann ich mir sparen, da der Dämpfer allgemein recht wenig rotiert im Rune. Denke die Aussage kann man pauschal auf alle Dämpfer also anwenden O


----------



## Felger (10. Mai 2017)

die RS-Buchsen sind trotzdem scheiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2017)

Hatte jemand denn den direkten Vergleich beim Monarch?


----------



## flouing (11. Mai 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand denn den direkten Vergleich beim Monarch?


Ja ich bei mir waren die original Rock Shox Buchsen bei zwei Sätzen jedes Mal sehr schwergängig bzw. Die vordere jedes Mal fest so das ich die Buchse ausziehen oder ausschlagen musste.
Und die Passgenauigkeit lässt bei den Rock Shox Buchsen auch zu wünschen übrig.
Die Huber sind schon sehr hochwertig und leichtgängig. Beim drücken mit der Hand finde ich war ein Unterschied zu merken. Aber im fahrbereit hab ich nichts gemerkt. Die Haltbarkeit ist auch super.


----------



## Braitax (11. Mai 2017)

Die schwergängigkeit legt sich mit der Zeit, also so war es bei mir. Aber ich hatte nach der Zeit Seitenspiel in den Buchsen deshalb dann ausgetauscht durch die Fox Gleitlager mit DVO Buchsen. Qualitativ sind diese besser aber Fahrtechnisch habe ich kein auch Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2017)

Nun muss ich hier auch nochmal wegen der Größe fragen 
Ich schaue mir gerade die Geometriedaten des 2017er Models an und vergleiche es mit denen meines Radons (Slide 160 Carbon in 20" (L)).
Das Rune hat ja ein bisschen ein längeren Reach, weniger Stack und ca die selbe Oberrohr Länge. Das Slide war für mich noch ok, kürzer hätte ich es aber nicht gewollt.. Ich bin 192 mit 92er Schrittlänge.
Natürlich liege ich wohl mal wieder genau zwischen L und XL wie fast überall 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ähnlicher Größe und den Rahmengrößen?


----------



## grey (11. Mai 2017)

du schwankst ernsthaft zwischen L und XL?

XL.


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2017)

fakten?


----------



## grey (11. Mai 2017)

du bist groß.


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2017)




----------



## GuyGood (11. Mai 2017)

Bin 191 morgens    und XL. Definitiv. Es sei denn du hast eine Vorliebe für gedrungenes Sitzen/gedrungene Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. Mai 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


>


Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2017)

Nun wie schon gesagt, ich fahre momentan ein Slide in L und komme damit zurecht. Allerdings tendiere ich schon auch eher zu XL, wenns lange bergauf geht wird es auf dem L schon etwas ungemütlich, bergab macht es aber sehr viel spaß..

Klar hat er recht, es war aber einfach keine gescheite antwort, das könnte ich ja überall reinschreiben ohne ein bike zu kennen


----------



## grey (11. Mai 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> könnte ich ja überall reinschreiben ohne ein bike zu kennen



stimmt in dem Fall zu 99,9% sogar.


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2017)

Ja aber wenn man nicht so ne larifari antwort sucht ist man damit halt auch nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Mai 2017)

Ich bin 183 cm und fahre L, nicht zuviel überlegen, kauf dir nen Xl Rahmen, bitte.


----------



## MalcolmX (11. Mai 2017)

Kannst ja mein L mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2017)

@Dusius

Ich denke, wenn du auf eher kurze, handliche rahmen stehst, dann reicht dir das L...


----------



## Jussi (11. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht ist ja bei dir aus der Nähe jemand dabei, evt kannst dann mal Probesitzen!

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-rune-v2-standorte.810844/


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2017)

Ja das denke ich eben auch @trailterror und ja @Jussi, @MalcolmX tut das ;-) dachte eben er hat ein älteres, aber werde auf seins mal drauf hocken vor dem Kauf


----------



## M0r1t3 (11. Mai 2017)

Bin momentan auf der suche nach einer neuen gabel. Reichen 17,cm Gabel schaft aus beim rune?


----------



## cubabluete (11. Mai 2017)

Kommt auf das Steuerrohr (Rahmengröße) an und wieviel Spacer du fahren willst.
Für den Vorbau kannst ca. 4cm rechnen


----------



## Floh (12. Mai 2017)

Dusius schrieb:


> Nun wie schon gesagt, ich fahre momentan ein Slide in L und komme damit zurecht. Allerdings tendiere ich schon auch eher zu XL, wenns lange bergauf geht wird es auf dem L schon etwas ungemütlich, bergab macht es aber sehr viel spaß..
> 
> Klar hat er recht, es war aber einfach keine gescheite antwort, das könnte ich ja überall reinschreiben ohne ein bike zu kennen



Ich bin 190cm groß, habe aber deutlich längere Beine als Du. Deswegen fahre ich ein L, weil mir das XL mit meinem kurzen Oberkörper zu lang wäre. Mit Deinen "normaleren" Proportionen definitiv ein XL.


----------



## rabidi (12. Mai 2017)

Hi,
ich hatte es schonmal angesprochen dass es bei mir im 2017er Rune mit nem 27.5 x 2.4 Reifen (Conti Trailking) hinten sehr knapp ist. Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Fotos gemacht, vielleicht kann mir ein 2017er Fahrer bestätigen dass es normal ist oder ob bei mir vielleicht die falschen Ausfallenden dabei waren obwohl sie mit "142 long" beschriftet sind. Die Ausfallenden fahre ich in der hohen Position.













Danke

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## srsly (12. Mai 2017)

Hmm, schaut schon knapp aus, kommt aber auch darauf an, wie dick die Reifen bauen. Mach mal n Foto von der Seite, wie die Ausfaller ausschauen.

Bei mir sieht's mit 27,5x2,3 (58x584) Maxxis Minion SS so aus:
Anhang anzeigen 599855

Ich kann ja heute Abend mal den 2,4er HRII drauf werfen, wie's mit dem aussieht.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (12. Mai 2017)

das liegt m.M nach nicht am 2017 Model der Conti baut recht Großvolumig auf und war an meinem 2015 schon so.


----------



## rabidi (12. Mai 2017)

Ja, der Conti recht gross aber an meinem 2014er hatte ich die Räder auch schon und da war min. 5mm Platz, aktuell knapp 1.5mm
Ausfallenden sieht man hier leider nicht besonders gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (15. Mai 2017)

Miss mal die Kettenstrebenlänge, dann weisst du eh sofort Bescheid obs die kurzen Ausfaller sind.
Wirkt aber schon so.


----------



## rabidi (16. Mai 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Miss mal die Kettenstrebenlänge, dann weisst du eh sofort Bescheid obs die kurzen Ausfaller sind.
> Wirkt aber schon so.


Oh mann, warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen 
In der tiefen Position würde ich 3mm gewinnen...
Danke und Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Mai 2017)

Dann ist es eh erstaunlich, dass die überhaupt reinpassen


----------



## rabidi (17. Mai 2017)

Hab nachgemessen, 434mm Kettenstrebenlänge... Somit ist der Conti Trailking 2.4 das Maximum das reinpasst mit den Ausfallenden in Neutralstellung. Mit Seitenschlag wird der Reifen die rechte Vertikalstrebe berühren  (In tiefer Stellung hat man 3mm mehr Platz).
Danke für die Hilfe

Ralph


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Mai 2017)

Oh, trotz langer Streben so knapp?
Dann ist das Ausfallende jedenfalls richtig beschriftet...


----------



## BrotherMo (17. Mai 2017)

(vermutlcih) blöde Frage zu dem Thema...

Gibt es verschiedene Ausfaller für 26" und 27,5" oder gibt es das 2017 nicht mehr?


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. Mai 2017)

Ja, das 2017er hat verschiedene Ausfaller für 26" oder 27,5".


----------



## MindPatterns (17. Mai 2017)

Kurze Frage: Welche Reduzierhülse benutzt ihr für eure 30.9er Sattelstütze im neuen Rune?


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Mai 2017)

Würd die Vecnum empfehlen.
Schön lang und präzise gefertigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (17. Mai 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Würd die Vecnum empfehlen.
> Schön lang und präzise gefertigt...


Lang ist gut. Hab mir die mal bestellt. Danke.


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. Mai 2017)

@MindPatterns
Ich hatte eine USE bestellt, ist aber noch nicht geliefert, und nun hält das Blech einer handelsüblichen Deo Spraydose dafür her - passt ausgezeichnet, und kostete 1,95€...und ich habe beim Einbau geduftet...


----------



## MalcolmX (17. Mai 2017)

Die Use hat hald glaub ich 90mm... bissl wenig für so lange Stützen...


----------



## ar_jay (17. Mai 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> (vermutlcih) blöde Frage zu dem Thema...
> 
> Gibt es verschiedene Ausfaller für 26" und 27,5" oder gibt es das 2017 nicht mehr?



will da jemand seinen Fuhrpark aufstocken


----------



## gunznoc (18. Mai 2017)

Werde demnächst meinen Orangen 2015er XL Rahmen abgeben. Weitestgehend abgeklebt. Zustand dadurch sehr gut und keine Dellen oder tiefe Kratzer. 
Inklusive CCDB Air möglich / hat kürzlich einen Service bekommen. 

Bevor es in den Bikemarkt wandert wollte ich es kurz hier versuchen. 

Bei Interesse gerne PN. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## trailterror (18. Mai 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> ... Vecnum...
> Schön lang





Wär mal an der zeit, dass es auch hülsen um die 140/150/160 gäbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (18. Mai 2017)

120 reicht doch zur Lastverteilung ganz gut oder?


----------



## trailterror (19. Mai 2017)

Wenn die mindesteinstecktiefe vom rahmenhersteller mehr als 120 beträgt, so sind die 12cm mM nach nicht konform...


----------



## iceis (20. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## trailterror (20. Mai 2017)

Bei einigen herstellern gilt bis unterkante unterrohr...das sind oft mehr als 12


----------



## iceis (20. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## MindPatterns (22. Mai 2017)

Hat jemand noch eine 20 x 8 mm Buchse für den Double Barell über? Gegen Cash natürlich.


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. Mai 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-DA...588054?hash=item5436bcaed6:g:PZ0AAOSwawpXuEE7


----------



## MindPatterns (23. Mai 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-DA...588054?hash=item5436bcaed6:g:PZ0AAOSwawpXuEE7


Die Bolzen passen problemlos in ein CC Dämpferauge mit Norglide Bushing?


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. Mai 2017)

Zumindest passt das bei meinem Inline mit originalen Bushing. Die Aufnahme am Rune war etwas eng für diese Buchse, aber ich musste lediglich den Lack der Buchse abschleifen, dann flutschte das.


----------



## lehugo (24. Mai 2017)

Ist das nicht 12,7mm (RockShox, Fox, ...) vs 14,7mm (CaneCreek)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (24. Mai 2017)

...hm, ich musste das schon mit "Druck" zusammenschieben. Bei 2mm Untermaß der Buchse hätte ja sogar deutlich merkliches Spiel zwischen Buchse und Bushing sein müssen...(?).
Einzig wo ich mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen will, bzw. Du mich ins grübeln bringst, ob ich das Bushing doch bereits getauscht haben sollte. Das würde mich jetzt aber verwundern, da ich den Inline noch gar nicht lange in Betrieb habe.


----------



## eggbeatersl (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
suche einen Banshee Rune 2016 Rahmen in L,
farblich bevorzugt der in rot/blau,

fahre einen 2015 in Orange in M,
der ist ein bischen zu kurz für mich,
VG


----------



## --HANK-- (26. Mai 2017)

eggbeatersl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche einen Banshee Rune 2016 Rahmen in L,
> farblich bevorzugt der in rot/blau,
> 
> ...



Schwarz und L könnt ich dir anbieten.  Siehe Bikemarkt...


----------



## MindPatterns (26. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand kurz sagen, welche Spacer beim DB Air CS bei 20mm Einbaubreite benutzt werden? Habe beim Rune vorne jetzt eine Buchse drin, links und rechts am Auge den Gummispacer und jeweils noch pro Seite einen 2mm Spacer. Sieht recht stramm aus...


----------



## MindPatterns (29. Mai 2017)

Jungejunge, da hab ich aber auch blöd geguckt, als ich den Minion SS reinmontiert habe. Da ist ja wirklich extremst wenig Luft und selbst mit den schmalen Minion DHFs in 2.5 könnte es da schon knapp werden.



rabidi schrieb:


> Hab nachgemessen, 434mm Kettenstrebenlänge... Somit ist der Conti Trailking 2.4 das Maximum das reinpasst mit den Ausfallenden in Neutralstellung. Mit Seitenschlag wird der Reifen die rechte Vertikalstrebe berühren  (In tiefer Stellung hat man 3mm mehr Platz).
> Danke für die Hilfe
> 
> Ralph


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Mai 2017)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Jungejunge, da hab ich aber auch blöd geguckt, als ich den Minion SS reinmontiert habe. Da ist ja wirklich extremst wenig Luft und selbst mit den schmalen Minion DHFs in 2.5 könnte es da schon knapp werden.


Nanu, der 27,5x2,5" DHF ist doch nicht schmal?
Die 2,5 DHFs in 26 Zoll sind schmal, da sie noch nach dem alten Maxxis-System gemessen wurden. Aber mit 26"-Ausfallenden hab ich mit meinem recht breiten 26x2,4" Ardent hinten noch massig Platz.


----------



## iceis (29. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Jussi (29. Mai 2017)

Hoffentlich nicht


----------



## iceis (29. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (30. Mai 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht total gegen 29" allerdings hab ich was gegen diese spitzen LW, da gibts momentan nur dieses Trek Slash und ein Nicolai.
> Aber selbst beim Trek würde ich mindestens -1.5° verbauen (wenn ichs überhaupt kaufen wollte und es auch den passenden Steuersatz gibt^^).
> 
> Kann mir gut vorstellen das so ein 29er zu wenig fun macht wenns drum geht an jeder kleinen Wurzel abziehen zu wollen.
> Wieder alles sicher Geschmackssache, muss man alles erst selbst er"fahren".



schau mal, dass du ein Last Fastforward oder dergleichen unter den Hintern bekommst - da geht einiges


----------



## iceis (30. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Juni 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen das so ein 29er zu wenig fun macht wenns drum geht an jeder kleinen Wurzel abziehen zu wollen.
> Wieder alles sicher Geschmackssache, muss man alles erst selbst er"fahren".



Das war auch meine Sorge. Mein Phantom hüpft und lupft sich allerdings am flowigen Trail besser als das Rune und das trotz -2 Grad.


----------



## iceis (7. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Juni 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Sorgen mach ich mir da keine, am Ende fährt man eh nur Rad^^


Wie wahr!


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juni 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab gestern ein paar Runden in Schulenberg gedreht und dort git es ein paar zügige Wurzeltrails. Mein Monarch Plus war gerade im Service. Irgendwie hab ich es damit dann nicht mehr geschafft, das Hinterrad satt am Boden zu halten. Daher hab ich die Zugstufe  sukzessive immer weiter zugedreht, aber ohne dass es wirklich gut geworden wäre. Als wir am Ende zusammengepackt hatten, hab ich festgestelt, dass die Zugstufe komplett zu war, ohne dass sie besonders langsam beim Fahren gewesen wäre.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob sie nicht vor vornherein zu weit zu gewesen sein könnte und das das wenig satte Fahrverhalten ausgelöst haben könnte? Oder ist der thermische Einfluss beim Monarchen so deutlich feststellbar und bekannt? Schulenberg hat jetzt so bummelige 200hm und ich wiege gute 60kg. Aussentemperatur war so bei 20°C, weswegen ich mir eigentlich keinen Reim machen kann. Ich würde sagen, dass ich ganz passabel und relativ sauber fahre, aber auf keinen Fall Bäume auf dem Rad ausreisse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juni 2017)

Hilfe, mein Rahmen knackt, und ich kriegs nicht weg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich vermute den Steuersatz und/oder die Dämpferaufnahme. Hat jemand ein paar Tipps, wie ich die beiden Sachen einzeln überprüfen oder ausschließen/bestätigen kann? Die Gabel hab ich schon zigmal neu eingebaut, unten andere Lager und andere Gabelkonusse ausprobiert (mittlerweile ist da ein Cane Creek 40 mit passendem Konus drin), und inzwischen ist sogar eine andere Gabel drin, weil die Pike in der Reparatur ist. Und so sauber wie da war mein Steuersatz am alten Rad nie.

Oben ist der Flatstack A verbaut, wo das Lager eingepresst ist, rausnehmen kann ich das nicht mehr. Unten ist der Cane Creek inzwischen auch so fest drin, dass ich den ohne die Lagerschale auszubauen auch nicht mehr raus kriege. Blieben also nur noch die Lagerschalen selbst? Aber wenn die knacken, ist da nicht was am Steuerrohr krumm? 

Alternativ vielleicht ja die Dämpferaufnahme, auch wenn sich das Knacken eher nach dem Steuerrohr anhöhrt. Wobei der Rahmen ja ein guter Klangkörper ist, und man das schwer genau lokalisieren kann. Kann ich den Steuersatz irgendwie testen, wenn der Dämpfer nicht eingebaut ist? Das Rad bockt sich ja auf, wenn ich ohne Dämpfer die Vorderbremse ziehe.

Hülfe!


----------



## Jan_1968 (18. Juni 2017)

@jammerlappen 
Wenn ich den Text so lese, würde ich eher denken, Du hättest eher weniger Zugstufe nehmen sollen. Durch mehr Zugstufe hast Du den Dämpfer eher immer bockiger gemacht, weil er quasi immer mehr im Federweg stecken geblieben ist bei mehreren Schlägen nacheinander (?).


----------



## Jan_1968 (18. Juni 2017)

@sp00n82
Also knacken aus Steuerrohr Gegend kann man evtl. provozieren, in dem Du das Fahrrad recht locker am Lenker hälst (nicht draufsitzt ), und gegen eine Hausmauer rollen lässt (halt relativ locker). Sobald das Vorderrad dann gegen die Mauer läuft,  müsste es knacken, sofern Steuerlager oder Gabel knackt. Ebenso kann man das provozieren, wenn man das Rad neben sich herschiebt, und ruckartig in die Vorderbremse langt. Die obere Dämpferaufnahme hat bei mir auch schon geknackt, uns es hat gedauert, bis ich gemerkt habe, woher es kommt. Zum Test würde ich den Bolzen herausnehmen, und alle Berührungsstellen satt fetten, und dann den Bolzen nur gerade eben so festziehen, dass er gerade nur nirgends mehr Spiel hat (also lockerer, als man ihn üblicherweise für den Fahrbetrieb einstellt). Nun fährst Du mal test halber so, dass das Knacken eigentlich kommen müsste. Wenn es hieran lag, müsste es zumindest kurzfristig beim Test weg sein. ..das sind zumindest Eingrenzungsversuche (!). Wie gut das in deinem Fall funktioniert, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hilfe, mein Rahmen knackt, und ich kriegs nicht weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe es mit neuen Lagern in den Hope 2 pro evo beheben können (zumindest für wenige Wochen).


----------



## svenson69 (18. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hilfe, mein Rahmen knackt, und ich kriegs nicht weg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du Carbonspacer oder Lenker verbaut?
Bei mir kam das Knarzen alles von verbauten Carbonteilen.Hatte auch lange suchen müssen bis ich da drauf gekommen bin.zumindest am Rune,beim Darkside suche ich noch


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juni 2017)

Keine Carbonteile am Rad.
Das Knacken kann ich provozieren, wenn ich die Vorderbremse halte, und ruckartig nach vorne drücke. Und danach ruckartig nach hinten. Zweimal in Folge nach vorne/hinten geht in der Regel nicht, so als ob es sich dann gesetzt hätte. Wenn ich die Gabel frisch eingebaut habe, ist es meistens erstmal leise, und ich brauche ein paar Anläufe mit mehr Kraft, bis ich das Knacken wieder auslösen kann.
Das würde ja erstmal für den Steuersatz sprechen, was auch mein erster Gedanke war. Aber bei der Aktion wird der Dämpfer ja auch noch etwas belastet. Und während des Fahrens mischen sich da auch noch anders klingende Knackgeräusche darunter, weswegen es evtl. nicht nur der Steuersatz sein könnte.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich beim Steuersatz noch machen könnte, außer die Lagerschalen wieder komplett auszuschlagen. Wurden auch schön mit Fett montiert und problemlos eingepresst.

Den Test kann ich natürlich mit ausgebautem Dämpfer nicht machen.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juni 2017)

Kannst es auch Knacken lassen, wenn der Lenker 90° gedreht ist? Was ist, wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist?


----------



## MK_79 (18. Juni 2017)

@sp00n82 : Schau Dir mal die Bolzen und Kugellager der Drehpunkte an. Bei mir hatte sich mal ein Bolzen in das Kugellager gefressen. Nach dem Tausch war ruhe.
Sattelrohr innen okay und nicht zu weit ausgerieben? Sprich, die Stütze könnte sich innen bewegen (hatte ich bei einem anderem Rad mal).


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juni 2017)

Vorderrad um 90° drehen war ein guter Tipp. Knackt auch dann beim Vor- und Zurückdrücken, wird also tatsächlich beim Steuersatz was sein. Das Rad gegen eine Wand schieben funktioniert ebenso, aber wie gehabt wieder nur ein mal, dann muss ich es wieder zurückdrücken. Ich hab jetzt mal die Ahead-Kappe noch fester angezogen, obwohl bereits kein Spiel vorhanden war. Kommt mir jetzt eigentlich schon etwas zu fest vor, und das Knacken ist vorerst weg. Aber das war es bisher eigentlich ja fast immer, wenn ich die frisch angezogen hatte.

Die Dämpferbolzen und die Kontakte zum Rahmen hab ich jetzt auch mal gefettet (bisher immer trocken eingebaut). Mal sehen, ob/wann das Knacken am Steuersatz wieder kommt, und ob sich am "Gesamtklangbild" etwas geändert hat durch das Fetten. Vielleicht knackt ja zusätzlich am Hinterbau auch noch etwas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Am Sattelrohr hatte es anfangs bei mir auch geknackt, aber das hab ich durch zweifaches Saubermachen in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## iceis (19. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Wenn du da alles sauber verbaut hast würde ich nicht ausschließen das die neue Gabel evtl. am Schaft knackt. Hat es alles schon gegeben leider.


Möglich. Ist aber auch schon die zweite Gabel (erst eine Pike, und jetzt eine Revelation, solange die Pike in Reparatur ist). Ich schließe jetzt nicht aus, dass beide Gabeln einen knackenden Schaft haben, das scheint bei RockShox ja öfters vorzukommen. Bei der Revelation hatte ich jetzt aber auch mal Loctite 290 von unten aufgebracht, was laut ein paar Foreneinträgen in dem Fall helfen kann. Am Knacken hatte das aber nichts geändert.

// Edit
Und die Gabeln sind auch beide nicht neu, sondern schon länger eigentlich knackfrei im Einsatz gewesen.


----------



## iceis (19. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Wo hasts Loctite angebracht? Einfach ein wenig in den Schlitz zwischen Krone und Schaft laufen lassen?


Ja, das Loctite 290 ist dafür ausgelegt, bei bereits bestehenden Verbindungen eingesetzt zu werden. Wie gesagt, in diversen Foreneinträgen wurde das als hilfreich angegeben. War aber eh mehr ein Schuss ins Blaue, weil ich nicht mehr weiter wusste. An keinem meiner Bikes mit den beiden Gabeln kann ich mich an ein Knacken erinnern.




> LOCTITE 290 ist eine mittel-/hochfeste flüssige Schraubensicherung zum Sichern und Dichten von Gewindeverbindungen. Das Produkt dringt aufgrund seiner niedrigen Viskosität und hohen Kapillarwirkung in die Gewindezwischenräume ein, ohne dass die Verbindungen vorher gelöst werden müssen. Das Produkt härtet unter Luftabschluss zwischen enganliegenden Metallflächen aus und verhindert selbständiges Losdrehen und Undichtheiten durch Stöße und Vibrationen. Das Produkt kann auch Porositäten in Schweißnähten, Guss- und Sintermetallteilen ausfüllen.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juni 2017)

Haste mal ein anderes Vorderrad probiert? Oder zumindest alles, was mit der Klemmung der Nabe zu tun hat gefettet?
Gabelschaft kann man mit ausgebauter Gabel ausschließen. 
Was ist denn, wenn das VR ausgebaut ist?


----------



## Felger (19. Juni 2017)

gute Stoffsammlung hier  meins hat auch gerade zu knarzen angefangen - muss mich die woche mal auf die suche machen


----------



## US. (19. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ja, das Loctite 290 ist dafür ausgelegt, bei bereits bestehenden Verbindungen eingesetzt zu werden. Wie gesagt, in diversen Foreneinträgen wurde das als hilfreich angegeben. War aber eh mehr ein Schuss ins Blaue, weil ich nicht mehr weiter wusste. An keinem meiner Bikes mit den beiden Gabeln kann ich mich an ein Knacken erinnern.



Hat bei meiner Pike nicht geholfen. Hab die CSU tauschen lassen und dann war dieses Problem wenigstens behoben.
Fox 36 knackt (noch) nicht.

Ansonsten ebenso leidgeplagt beim Rune, wobei der Banshee-Rahmen weitgehend unschuldig ist.
Meine Liste der Knarzherde alleine beim jetzigen Rune. Ich möchte betonen, daß diese alle unabhängig sind und von mir isoliert wurden.
Der Aufwand der Analyse ist immens.

Gabel - CSU erneuert und anschließend Tausch gegen Fox
Vorderradnabe Tune knackt - Tausch gegen Acros
Innenlager Race Face - Tausch gegen Rotor
Lagerschalen Innenlager zu locker - höheres Drehmoment
Verschraubung DM-Kettenblatt an Race Face Next SL - Sauber reinigen, fetten und ordentlich anziehen
Kettenblatt an sich knackt - Tausch gegen neues (ca. alle 1000km)
XX1-Kassette knackt - Stützring schmieren und hohes Drehmoment
XX1-Schaltwerk knackt - Dämpfungsglied ausbauen, reinigen, fetten
XX1-Schaltwerk knarzt: Käfiggelenke schmieren
Sattelgestell knarzt: Tausch gegen "one-Piece-Design" Vollcarbon MCFK
Stützenkopf knarzt: Tritt bei allen Stützen auf und ist nicht vollständig behebbar
Stützenkopf im Standrohr der Stütze knackt: Rekla läuft, Stütze wird getauscht
Stütze im Rahmen knackt - bislang keine Lösung
KS-Link, alle Lager: Getauscht. Dies war nur eine vermutete Knackursache erwies sich aber als unnötig.

Derzeit, wenn die letzten Reklas abgearbeitet sind, hab ich einen ganz akzeptablen Stand. Lediglich die Stütze im Rahmen bereitet noch etwas Kummer.
Ein knarzfreies Rad- das wäre mal eine Innovation!

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2017)

US. schrieb:


> [...]


Holy shit. 
Zumindest bei der Sattelstütze konnte ich das beheben, indem ich alles nochmal komplett saubergemacht habe. Die Sattelstütze und das Sattelrohr mit Isopropanol, und die Sattelklemme unter fließendem Wasser und dann gefettet. Die Sattelstütze selbst habe ich dann mit Dynamic Carbon Montagepaste eingebaut, und da ich eine externe Variostütze habe, das Loch im Sattelrohr noch verschlossen, damit von unten kein Staub reinkommt. Jetzt knarzt nur noch der Sattel etwas, aber das stört mich nicht sonderlich (zumindest solange es woanders noch so knarzt ).


----------



## AnAx (19. Juni 2017)

Jetzt kann ich mein Rune auch mal zeigen, vorläufig fertig 

Leider nur ein Handybild, dafür in der Abendsonne 



Wobei demnächst schon das Headbadge dran kommt


----------



## f00f (19. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Vorderrad um 90° drehen war ein guter Tipp. Knackt auch dann beim Vor- und Zurückdrücken, wird also tatsächlich beim Steuersatz was sein. Das Rad gegen eine Wand schieben funktioniert ebenso, aber wie gehabt wieder nur ein mal, dann muss ich es wieder zurückdrücken. Ich hab jetzt mal die Ahead-Kappe noch fester angezogen, obwohl bereits kein Spiel vorhanden war. Kommt mir jetzt eigentlich schon etwas zu fest vor, und das Knacken ist vorerst weg. Aber das war es bisher eigentlich ja fast immer, wenn ich die frisch angezogen hatte.



Wurde schon kontrolliert, ob die Lagerschalen richtig fest im Rahmen sitzen und kein Spiel haben? Die sollten sich nicht von Hand drehen oder entfernen lassen und die sollten sich im Betrieb nicht bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (19. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juni 2017)

Die Lagerschalen sitzen eigentlich bündig im Rahmen, und bewegen sich auch nicht merklich. Ich hab jetzt aber auch noch nicht explizit daran gezogen. Das Einpressen verlief aber zumindest mit Widerstand, und am Ende eben auch mit deutlichem Widerstand. Ich konnte sie also nicht einfach in den Rahmen werfen oder mit der bloßen Hand einpressen. Gemacht hab ich das mit dem Cyclus Einpresswerkzeug, oben sogar mit dem speziellen Adapter für den Flatstack (die Anpassung an das Cyclus Tool war kostenlos von Reset Racing).
Ich befürchte aber trotzdem, dass ich letztendlich nicht um eine Demontage der Lagerschalen herumkommen werde - alleine schon, weil ich sonst die Lager gar nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen kriege (meinen ersten Flatstack habe ich genau so probiert, zu fest am Lager in der eingebauten Lagerschale gezogen, und dann den Innenring in der Hand gehabt...). Unten habe ich nämlich als Besonderheit den Novy Parts "Spacer" als External Cup verbaut, der die Front 10mm anhebt. Für den ein passendes Lager zu finden, ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Schlussendlich habe ich einfach das Cane Creek 40 Lager mit dem Gabelkonus und der Ahead-Kappe eingepresst. Rauskriegen tu ich das dann natürlich nicht mehr, ohne die Lagerschale zu demontieren (oder?).
Geknackt hat es aber auch schon mit allen anderen Lagern, die ich davor ausprobiert hatte.

Mittlerweile habe ich noch einen Test gemacht: das Bike auf den Rücken gestellt, und an der Gabel nach vorne gedrückt / hinten gezogen. Ergebnis: jupp, knackt.


----------



## iceis (19. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## US. (20. Juni 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Wennst echt hergehen solltest um die Steuersatzschalen auszupressen, da muss ja vorher erstmal die Gabel raus, und wenn du die dann eh schon in der Hand hast würde ich die erstmal mit den Schaft im Schraubstock spannen und mal versuchen ein Knacken zu provozieren bzw. eben halt mal checken ob es der Schaft der Gabel ist, weil am Ende liegts evtl. nicht am Steuersatz, könntest dir halt einen Schritt sparen.




Genau. Unbedingt vorher die Gabel isoliert untersuchen. Entweder Gabeltausch oder wie von "iceis" beschrieben in stabilen Schraubstock spannen. Die Verbindungen Schaftrohr zu Krone und Standrohre zu Krone sind sehr häufig vom Knackteufel befallen. Und davon ist kein Gabelhersteller ausgenommen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2017)

Schraubstock habe ich leider keinen, und einen Gabeltausch hab ich ja schon hinter mir. Erst ne Pike von 2014, und da die jetzt in Reparatur ist, momentan eine Revelation auch von 2014 (da hab ich dann auch das mit dem Loctite versucht). Ich könnte auch noch eine _dritte_, neue Gabel probieren, aber die ist noch nagelneu, ohne gekürzten Schaft, Ahead-Kralle, oder passendes Laufrad. 

Würde mich allerdings schon interessieren, ob die Gabeln (zusätzliche) Geräusche machen. Kann man das auch ohne Schraubstock testen? Wenn ich die Tauchrohre ohne eingebautes Laufrad zusammendrücke, kommt zumindest kein Knacksen.


----------



## f00f (20. Juni 2017)

Von vorne das Laufrad fest zwischen die Beine nehmen und dann versuchen, am Lenker zu drehen. Dabei wird der Steuersatz kaum belastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lehugo (20. Juni 2017)

@AnAx : wie läuft der BOS ? Ist doch einer oder? Habe bisher Erfahrung mit Monarch Plus (aus dem 2017er Rune) und nem Fox Float X Evol.


----------



## AnAx (21. Juni 2017)

Hi lehugo, ich bin mit dem BOS Kirk sehr zufrieden. Arbeitet effizient und schnell, bügelt schön, aber gibt noch genug Feedback.
Mit dem Monarch bin ich nur einmal gefahren, daher kann ich dazu keinen wirklich erFAHRenen Vergleich ziehen


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2017)

f00f schrieb:


> Von vorne das Laufrad fest zwischen die Beine nehmen und dann versuchen, am Lenker zu drehen. Dabei wird der Steuersatz kaum belastet.


Hm, das ist ein wenig uneindeutig bei mir. Ich kann zwar das Knacken provozieren, allerdings muss ich dafür recht viel Kraft aufwenden, sodass sich der Rahmen dann auch etwas mitbewegt. Ich wiederhole die ganzen Tests mal, wenn die Pike wieder da ist aus der Reparatur.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2017)

Und währenddessen habe ich mal eine Übersicht über die Drehmomente gebastelt. Sollte alles stimmen, oder?


----------



## MalcolmX (21. Juni 2017)

Die 10Nm an der Achse sind mutig, da muss dann immer Fett dran sein. rechts der Konterstöpsel sicher nur 1-2Nm...


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Die 10Nm an der Achse sind mutig, da muss dann immer Fett dran sein. rechts der Konterstöpsel sicher nur 1-2Nm...


Also auf meinem Konterstöpsel(?) steht "10Nm" drauf. Oder bezieht sich das auf was anderes?
Die Achse zieh ich eh mit dem standardmäßig mitgeliefertem DT Swiss Schnellspannerhebel an, beim Drehmoment für Schraubachsen hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## iceis (22. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Juni 2017)

Sie frisst einfach nach Jahren der Benutzung gerne mal am Gewinde.
Ich würd nie auf 10Nm gehen bei diesem Alubauteil...aber ich hab die alte Achse noch.
Konterstöpsel immer nur als "Notfallsicherung"... für mich ist das nur minimal handfest...


----------



## Querbeat (22. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Lagerschalen sitzen eigentlich bündig im Rahmen, und bewegen sich auch nicht merklich. Ich hab jetzt aber auch noch nicht explizit daran gezogen. Das Einpressen verlief aber zumindest mit Widerstand, und am Ende eben auch mit deutlichem Widerstand. Ich konnte sie also nicht einfach in den Rahmen werfen oder mit der bloßen Hand einpressen. Gemacht hab ich das mit dem Cyclus Einpresswerkzeug, oben sogar mit dem speziellen Adapter für den Flatstack (die Anpassung an das Cyclus Tool war kostenlos von Reset Racing).
> Ich befürchte aber trotzdem, dass ich letztendlich nicht um eine Demontage der Lagerschalen herumkommen werde - alleine schon, weil ich sonst die Lager gar nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen kriege (meinen ersten Flatstack habe ich genau so probiert, zu fest am Lager in der eingebauten Lagerschale gezogen, und dann den Innenring in der Hand gehabt...). Unten habe ich nämlich als Besonderheit den Novy Parts "Spacer" als External Cup verbaut, der die Front 10mm anhebt. Für den ein passendes Lager zu finden, ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Schlussendlich habe ich einfach das Cane Creek 40 Lager mit dem Gabelkonus und der Ahead-Kappe eingepresst. Rauskriegen tu ich das dann natürlich nicht mehr, ohne die Lagerschale zu demontieren (oder?).
> Geknackt hat es aber auch schon mit allen anderen Lagern, die ich davor ausprobiert hatte.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich noch einen Test gemacht: das Bike auf den Rücken gestellt, und an der Gabel nach vorne gedrückt / hinten gezogen. Ergebnis: jupp, knackt.



Hallo, 
bin durch Zufall auf das Thema hier gestoßen hatte aber ein ähnliches oder vielleicht auch gleiches Phänomen allerdings bei einem anderen Rahmen.
Symptome waren genau dieselben, die Ursache war ein ovaler Lagersitz (Steuerrohr) der unteren Lagerschale. 
Die Lagerschale saß auch noch stramm im Steuerrohr, beim oben beschrieben Test konnte man aber einen sich ändernden Lichtspalt sehen.
Abhilfe geschaffen hat loctite 648, zumindest für dieses Problem, jetzt hängt der Rahmen an der Wand [emoji6]
Vielleicht hilft bei der Ursachenfindung wirklich ein Blick auf die Lagersitze.

Gruß


----------



## iceis (22. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (22. Juni 2017)

Und weiter unten in der FAQ steht dann wieder 10Nm. 
_1. Apply Loctite to the exterior threads of the hanger retainer bolt.
2. Slot the derailleur hanger into the drive side dropout forging checking it is correctly aligned.
3. Thread the hanger retainer bolt into the derailleur hanger and tighten to 10Nm._

Die mitgelieferte DT Swiss Achse hab ich ohne jegliche Drehmomentmessung festgezogen. Ich wüsste auch gar nicht, wie das mit dem Hebel gehen sollte.


----------



## iceis (22. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## AndiBar361 (24. Juni 2017)

Moin,

hab ne Frage bezüglich der Größe, da ich kein sizing chart auf der Bansheeseite finde.
Meine Freundin möchte sich den Rahmen zulegen, sie ist 162cm groß. Wir haben die Geo mit anderen Herstellern verglichen und es scheint so als ob M die passende Größe wäre. Ist das zutreffend? Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## cubabluete (24. Juni 2017)

Würde S empfehlen. M ist schon a bisserl gross.


----------



## Robmosh (24. Juni 2017)

Vermutlich eher S. Mit 1,62 ist das M denke ich zu lang.


----------



## grey (24. Juni 2017)

ja, small.


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2017)

grey schrieb:


> ja, small.


Vermutlich, wobei ich da vorher schon schauen würde ob derjenige eher ein Sitzriese oder Labghaxerter ist. Ggf kann da M schon auch noch recht gut passen. Problematisch bei so kleinen Leuten finde ich eher immer die Einbaulängen der Gabeln.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2017)

Bei M müsste sie schon einen sehr langen Oberkörper haben, oder eine sehr gestreckte Sitzposition mögen.


----------



## grey (24. Juni 2017)

42er Sitzrohr mit der Körpergröße geht sich idR. auch nur eine 125er Stütze aus.
M muss man da schon recht explizit wollen, dann stellt man aber so eine frage nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (24. Juni 2017)

@sp00n82 

Ich meine dich heute um ca 15.30 am Rhododendronparkplatz gesehen zu haben.Bin gerade mit einen weißen Caddy losgefahren und hab nur noch ein Banshee gesehen und aus dem Augenwinkel noch die orangene Leitung.
Hab dann nach der nächsten Abfahrt nochmal geschaut,aber da warst du schon weg.
Hätte noch einen Shuttleplatz gehabt


----------



## GuyGood (24. Juni 2017)

Hey Leute, hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich den 2017er XL Rune Rahmen. Und bin äußerst zufrieden. Aber im Bikepark bei heftigeren Drops komme ich quasi genau bis zum Anschlag. Hab den Fox Float X2 (ohne Kashima) am Rahmen bei 210 PSI (max. 250). Hab jetzt einfach auf 220-230 erhöht, aber dadurch bin ich unter dem von Banshee empfohlenen SAG (da müsste ich eben 210 fahren, damit es genau die 17mm? wären. Sind 2 von den orangenen Spacern drin. Meine Befürchtung wäre nun, wenn ich nen 3. reinpacke, dass es zu progressiv wird (mit 210 psi, ego korrektem SAG). Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?  Also einfach nur: Wie stark verändert sich die Progression durch einen zusätzlichen Spacer? Ist das enorm? Ansonsten wäre noch die Überlegung es einfach so zu belassen (bin ja auch an sich super zufrieden mit den Dämpfungseigenschaften) oder eventuell einen dünneren Spacer aus den alten, nicht-orangenen Spacern zu "schnitzen" 

p.s. Falls hier jemand zufällig so einen orangenen Spacer übrig hat, kann er ja mal Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2017)

Probiers doch einfach aus. 
Wieviel der Orangen Spacer sind max möglich?
Nutze wenn's heftig wird auch den kompletten Federweg der O-Ring liegt dann press am Ende an!


----------



## GuyGood (24. Juni 2017)

So wie ich das verstehe ist das der X2 mit 2,5 Zoll Hub, also 3 Spacer. Also einer würde noch reingehen eben. 
Das DIng ist, ich dachte ich wäre nicht der einzige mit dem Dämpfer im Rune, daher wollte ich einfach mal schauen wie da hier die Erfahrungen sind, BEVOR ich das selbst probiere. Fährst du den denn selbst und genau, nur wenns heftig wird.


----------



## Jussi (24. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre den X2 erst seit kurzem, vorher den CCDB. Diesen musste ich auch vollstopfen mit Spacern. Bei DB war der Unterschied nicht besonders groß, also denke ich das es beim Fox ähnlich sein wird.
Das der X2 wenig Progression bietet ist aber auch schon mehr Leuten aufgefallen. 
Ich wiege nur ca. 73kg im Adamskostüm fahre mit etwa 175PSI und hoffe auch durch den dritten Spacer zum Erfolg zu kommen!
Das Problem was ich allgemein sehe in letzter Zeit ist, das alle Hersteller hingehen und eine große Luftkammer verbauen und somit schwere Leute oder eben welche die nicht als Ottonormalfahrer den Trail fahren an die Grenzen des Dämpfers kommen.

Beim DB gab es ja auch die kleine Luftkammer aber Banshee liefert immer mit der großen aus. Vielleicht gibt es von Fox ja auch bald ne kleine Luftkammer. 
Wird dann auch nur um die 100€ kosten ;-))


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> 
> Ich meine dich heute um ca 15.30 am Rhododendronparkplatz gesehen zu haben.Bin gerade mit einen weißen Caddy losgefahren und hab nur noch ein Banshee gesehen und aus dem Augenwinkel noch die orangene Leitung.
> Hab dann nach der nächsten Abfahrt nochmal geschaut,aber da warst du schon weg.
> Hätte noch einen Shuttleplatz gehabt


Rhododendrenparkplatz, hm, der Blockhausparkplatz (offzieller Name)? Kann gut sein, wir sind da sowohl beim Hoch- als auch beim Runterfahren vorbeigekommen. An nen weißen Van kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr erinnern, aber wir waren eh als Gruppe unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (24. Juni 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Rhododendrenparkplatz, hm, der Blockhausparkplatz (offzieller Name)? Kann gut sein, wir sind da sowohl beim Hoch- als auch beim Runterfahren vorbeigekommen. An nen weißen Van kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr erinnern, aber wir waren eh als Gruppe unterwegs.



Ich meine den Parkplatz wo die Straße hoch zum Königstuhl abbiegt.
Als ich das Rune sah warst du alleine,blaues Trikot?
Wart ihr die Gruppe wo oben am Märchenparadies rein,neben der Strecke
gesessen seit oder zumindest 2 davon?
Da bin ich 2x vorbeigefahren.


----------



## Braitax (24. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den X2 auch verbaut mit zwei Spacern und komme bei verpatzen Landungen auch in den Endbereich, fühlt sich aber bei der Ladung nicht nach einem Durchschlag an...da dies aber selten vorkommt und ich mit dem Setup so super zufrieden bin lasse ich es.
Und einen Spacer hätte ich theoretisch noch übrig.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Ich meine den Parkplatz wo die Straße hoch zum Königstuhl abbiegt.
> Als ich das Rune sah warst du alleine,blaues Trikot?
> Wart ihr die Gruppe wo oben am Märchenparadies rein,neben der Strecke
> gesessen seit oder zumindest 2 davon?
> Da bin ich 2x vorbeigefahren.


Ja, blaues Trikot hat schon gestimmt beim Parkplatz. Wenn du mich alleine gesehen hast, hab ich wohl grad auf den Rest gewartet beim Runterfahren.  Oder ein paar Autos haben uns gerade den Weg den Trail hoch versperrt. Oben beim Königstuhl waren wir erstmal beim Kiosk Bier trinken, beim Märchenparadies war glaub ich niemand von uns.


----------



## DAKAY (24. Juni 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich fahre den X2 erst seit kurzem, vorher den CCDB. Diesen musste ich auch vollstopfen mit Spacern. Bei DB war der Unterschied nicht besonders groß, also denke ich das es beim Fox ähnlich sein wird.
> Das der X2 wenig Progression bietet ist aber auch schon mehr Leuten aufgefallen.
> Ich wiege nur ca. 73kg im Adamskostüm fahre mit etwa 175PSI und hoffe auch durch den dritten Spacer zum Erfolg zu kommen!
> Das Problem was ich allgemein sehe in letzter Zeit ist, das alle Hersteller hingehen und eine große Luftkammer verbauen und somit schwere Leute oder eben welche die nicht als Ottonormalfahrer den Trail fahren an die Grenzen des Dämpfers kommen.
> ...



Ich habe jetzt Beim CC von XV mit 2 grossen und 1 kleinen Spacer, auf die normale Luftkammer mit 2 grossen Spacern gewechselt, der Unterschied ist schon deutlich.

MMn. ist es für Leichtere Fahrer noch schwieriger den Dämpfer mit der grossen Kammer ordentlich abzustimmen, da im allgemeinen weniger Druck im Dämpfer ist und der somit schneller durchrauscht.  Bitte korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege


----------



## iceis (24. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt Beim CC von XV mit 2 grossen und 1 kleinen Spacer, auf die normale Luftkammer mit 2 grossen Spacern gewechselt, der Unterschied ist schon deutlich.
> 
> MMn. ist es für Leichtere Fahrer noch schwieriger den Dämpfer mit der grossen Kammer ordentlich abzustimmen, da im allgemeinen weniger Druck im Dämpfer ist und der somit schneller durchrauscht.  Bitte korrigiert mich falls ich da falsch liege



Hatte beim DB später auch die kleine Luftkammer drauf und 2 große Spacer. Der Unterschied der beiden Luftkammern war schon enorm.


----------



## wesone (25. Juni 2017)

welcher Tune macht den beim Monarch Plus RC3 am meisten Sinn für das 2015er Rune V2.

Passt der L/L Tune ?


----------



## MK_79 (25. Juni 2017)

Wo gibt es für den CC DB Air die normale Luftkammer? Habe diese noch nirgends gefunden.


----------



## grey (25. Juni 2017)

beim Händler oder Distri fragen.
bei <3 L spacer brauchst die kleine aber nicht, mit 3 ist die xvol ca die "kleine".

wenn 3 oder 4 reichen, passts eh.


----------



## MK_79 (26. Juni 2017)

Habe hier gelesen, dass die normale mehr bringt als die grosse Kammer mit allen spacer. 
Habe meine grosse Kammer komplett voll, aber schlage immer noch durch. 
Wenn jemand eine normale Kammer loswerden möchte, bitte melden.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (26. Juni 2017)

was du da gelesen hast ist eher Blödsinn gewesen.


----------



## DAKAY (26. Juni 2017)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie groß das Volumen der jeweiligen Kammern ist. 

Bin gleich auf die kleine plus 2 Spacer gewechselt.


----------



## MK_79 (26. Juni 2017)

Da es bei mir nicht viel gebracht hat und hier anscheinend 2 Leute sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben, würde ich das testen wollen.
Vor allem da einer der Kollegen ein ähnliches Gewicht wie ich habe.


----------



## Jan_1968 (26. Juni 2017)

Wie das etwas bringen soll, frage ich mich allerdings auch: ein große Kammer, die mit genügend Spacern auf -ein gleiches Volumen- wie eine kleine Kammer gebracht wird, arbeitet doch nicht anders (!).


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn die Negativkammer bei der großen Luftkammer auch größer ist, aber nicht zugespacert wird, dann ist das Verhalten schon anders (siehe Debonair).
Normalerweise aber eher besser bzw. sensibler. RockShox z.B. bringt die neue Pike ja auch mit größerer Negativkammer raus, und für die aktuellen gibts die Luftkappe als Tuningteil, die auch die Negativkammer vergrößert.


andrextr hat in seinem Youtube-Channel ein Excel-Tool dazu gebastelt. Müsste man nur noch die Werte für den CC wissen.


----------



## grey (26. Juni 2017)

und dass die negativkammer verändert wird schließt du woraus?


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2017)

grey schrieb:


> und dass die negativkammer verändert wird schließt du woraus?


Das war nur eine Vermutung. Ob es wirklich so ist, weiß ich nicht, mit dem CC kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## DAKAY (26. Juni 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Wie das etwas bringen soll, frage ich mich allerdings auch: ein große Kammer, die mit genügend Spacern auf -ein gleiches Volumen- wie eine kleine Kammer gebracht wird, arbeitet doch nicht anders (!).



Woher kommt die Info, dass die zugespacerte große das gleich Volumen wie die kleine Luftkammer hat?


----------



## grey (26. Juni 2017)

das ist echt ein Witz mit euch.



> The XV can with 3 large volume spacers is about equivalent to the standard air can.
> Show quoted text
> --
> G..... .....
> ...



seit 2 Jahren gebe ich das so 1:1 weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (26. Juni 2017)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Habe hier gelesen, dass die normale mehr bringt als die grosse Kammer mit allen spacer.
> Habe meine grosse Kammer komplett voll, aber schlage immer noch durch.
> Wenn jemand eine normale Kammer loswerden möchte, bitte melden.
> 
> Danke.


Evtl. auch mal Druck im Piggyback kontrollieren lassen oder selbst machen wenn das nötige Equipment vorhanden ist (Stickstoff und Adapter)


----------



## DAKAY (26. Juni 2017)

grey schrieb:


> das ist echt ein Witz mit euch.
> 
> 
> 
> seit 2 Jahren gebe ich das so 1:1 weiter.



Sollte keine Stichelei sein, hatte das auch mal so aufgeschnappt. Habe jetzt, als ich auf die kleine Kammer gewechselt habe, nach der Info gesucht um einschätzen zu können mit wievielen Spacern ich jetzt zu testen beginne. Habe aber auf anhieb dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Jussi (26. Juni 2017)

Ich habe es auch so oft geschrieben.
Banshee hat früher das Rune mit einer kleinen Luftkammer ausgeliefert. Die funktioniert um ein vielfaches besser!


----------



## Jussi (26. Juni 2017)

Gibt es eig auch nur die Ausfallenden für´s Rune zu kaufen?
Will von 26" auf 27,5" umbauen und benötige ja nur die Ausfallenden!


----------



## DAKAY (26. Juni 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Gibt es eig auch nur die Ausfallenden für´s Rune zu kaufen?
> Will von 26" auf 27,5" umbauen und benötige ja nur die Ausfallenden!



Wohl nur komplett
https://www.bansheebikes.net/product-page/dropouts-135-x-10mm-2016
evtl einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## grey (26. Juni 2017)

das funktionierte besser weil der basetune mit wechsel auf xv nicht entsprechend angepasst wurde, weniger spacer als "nötig".

aber mir reichts jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robmosh (27. Juni 2017)

Apropos tune im CCDB Air mit kleiner Luftkammer. Was fahrt ihr da so? Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden im Gegensatz zum Monarch, denke aber das man da noch was rausholen kann.
Momwntan fahre ich HSC 2, LSC 7, HSR 1 und LSR 11. Dwn LSR werde ich aber noch 2 - 3 klicks rausnehmen. Was fahrt ihr so? Ach ubd Spacer ist 1 L drin.


----------



## iceis (27. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## PazClemenza (4. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte gerne mal -falls vorhanden - ein paar Infos zu Dämpfern im Rune (2016er) 

- CCDB Coil CS
- EXT Storia
- Fox DHX2
- Fox Float X2

Vor allem ein vergleich von jemandem der verschiedene Coil-Dämpfer gefahren ist wäre interessant!

Wiege fahrfertig um die 92 kg, Vorlieben: Springen/ Spielereien auf dem Trail/ Durch Stein- und Wurzelfelder hacken, die ein oder andere verpatzte Line ist sicherlich auch dabei. 

Ist der X2 für schwerere Fahrer wirklich so bescheiden in der Abstimmung (deshalb häng ich derzeit mehr Richtung Coil - über den CCDB Air hab ich einfgach schon zu viel negatives in puncto wartungsintesiv - beim Coil auch so? - gelesen).

Bevor mich jemand steinigt: Ich habe alles was hier im Fred steht zum Thema durch

Wäre klasse, wenn sich jemand, der entsprechende Erfahrungen hat dazu rühren könnte

Danke euch im Voraus!!


----------



## AndiBar361 (4. Juli 2017)

also ich hab zwar kein Rune, aber Erfahrungen mit dem CCDB coil. Der Dämpfer ist nicht wartungsintensiv, hat 2 Jahre gefahren bis er angefangen hat zu siffen. Und das war im Winter, vermute die Dichtungen haben wegen der Temperaturunterschiede den Geist aufgegeben.
Einige Kumpels haben den auch. In mancher Rahmen kann man ( je nach verwendeter Feder ) das ein oder andere Einstellrädchen ausreizen, aber zum großen Teil ist die Verstellrange völlig unnötig. 
Beim X2 Air hab ich im Gegenteil eher gehört dass es eher nix für leichte Fahrer ist, vorallem seit dem man weniger Tokens reinmachen darf.
Bei Luftdämpfern gilt es eh, dass wenn der Fahrer schwer ist und mehr Druck drauf ist, desto unsensibler wird der Dämpfer und unter umständen ist es auch schwieriger einzustellen. X2 Coil ist aber auch sicherlich kein Fehler


----------



## bartos0815 (4. Juli 2017)

die frage beim rune + coil ist ob der rahmen genug progression bietet um durchschläge zu vermeiden. immerhin ist die kennlinie zum ende hin deutlich degressiv, da auf luftdämpfer mit kleiner kammer optimiert....


----------



## AndiBar361 (4. Juli 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> die frage beim rune + coil ist ob der rahmen genug progression bietet um durchschläge zu vermeiden. immerhin ist die kennlinie zum ende hin deutlich degressiv, da auf luftdämpfer mit kleiner kammer optimiert....



wenn das so ist, würde ich vorab mit dem Tuner des Vertrauens absprechen ob das Dämpfermodell das man haben will dahingehend tunebar ist. Ansonsten würde ich bei einem tendenziell schwereren Fahrer den Dämpfer mit einer großen Luftkammer nehmen, wo man auch viele Tokens einbauen kann.
Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass jedes Federelement individuell getunet gehört. Hatte noch keine Gabel oder Dämpfer mit dem ich Out of the Box zufrieden war. Außer der CCDB Coil als ich dann endlich die richtige Einstellung und Feder hatte.

Edit: Da bleibt eigentlich nur der CCDB Air XV. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand mit ähnlichem Gewicht der ein Rune besitzt schon handfeste Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## PazClemenza (4. Juli 2017)

Komischerweise ist die kennlinie ja für kleines Luftvolumen optimiert, von banshee empfohlen wird aber mit high volume air oder coil

hab ich eh noch nie so ganz verstanden...

zuspacern ist halt immer so ne geschichte (beim float x2 eh nur begrenzt möglich)


----------



## PazClemenza (4. Juli 2017)

Übrigens schonmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## Jussi (4. Juli 2017)

Meine Erfahrung im Rune. CCDB Air CS XV und kleine Can, CCDB Coil CS, Fox X2.

Was du da schreibst @AndiBar361 stimmt so nicht!
Sorry das ich das so schreibe aber es heißt schwerer Fahrer kleine Can leichter Fahrer große Air Can also so XV.
Das ist allerdings auch sehr allgemein, hinzu kommen Fahrverhalten, Skills und Position auf dem Rad, das würde aber zu viel werden jetzt!

Es stimmt das der CCDB eher Wartungsarm ist, ab und an die Luftkammer Servicen und gut ist. (Der Inline war Wartungsintensiver).
Es ist aber so das du unabhängig der Air Can gleiche viele Spacer in die Luftkammer packen kannst. Ich habe alles durch und letztendlich bin ich von XV vollgestopft mit Spacern bei der kleinen Air Can mit 2 XL Spacern gelandet. Was sehr gut funktioniert und ich bin auch sehr DH lastig mit dem Rune unterwegs. Gewicht ca. 73kg nackisch.

Der Coil war ne ganz andere Nummer, hoch im Federweg super sensibel einfach geil.
Ich konnte ihn leider nicht bei dicken Sprüngen testen, allerdings auf EWS Strecken in La Thuile, sehr verlockt teilweise schnell und sehr technisch. Durchschlag habe ich keinen gemerkt.

Fox X2 fahre ich jetzt, zur Zeit mit original Spacer glaub 2 orange, 1 Spacer passt da noch. Werde den auch noch testen. Mit 90kg + würde ich mir gut überlegen einen X2 zu kaufen, es gibt wohl viele die mit dem Gewicht und dem max. 250 PSI am Ende sind. Ansonsten ist er besser als der CCDB aber auch noch kein Coil!

Grüße


----------



## iceis (4. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (7. Juli 2017)

Tourensetup


----------



## feliks (8. Juli 2017)

Ein Kumpel wollte sich bald das Rune kaufen. Hab ihn angefixt. Kann ich ihm meine alten Ausfallenden vom Darkside geben? Also passt das mit den 17er Rahmen und zwei Stellungen noch?

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Juli 2017)

Moin,

ich hab mir jetzt einen Vivid Air r2c fürs Rune geholt und bin so lala angetan. Da man den ja nicht so einfach zuspacern kann, frag ich mich, ob sich der Aufand überhaupt lohnt, den progressiv zu machen. Irgendwie werde ich hier aaus dem Thread nicht wirklich schlau, ob den noch jemand fährt und mit Erfolg eingestellt hat...hat jemand? @sirios ?


----------



## gunznoc (11. Juli 2017)

Moin. Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem XL Rahmen ist 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/975937-banshee-rune-v2-neon-orange-xl


----------



## bartos0815 (11. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt einen Vivid Air r2c fürs Rune geholt und bin so lala angetan. Da man den ja nicht so einfach zuspacern kann, frag ich mich, ob sich der Aufand überhaupt lohnt, den progressiv zu machen. Irgendwie werde ich hier aaus dem Thread nicht wirklich schlau, ob den noch jemand fährt und mit Erfolg eingestellt hat...hat jemand? @sirios ?


luftkammer verkleinern mittels spacer geht doch auch beim vivid.


----------



## lehugo (11. Juli 2017)

Wollte auf Grund der speziellen Luftkammer hier kurz einen Monarch Plus RC3 anbieten. Ist der originale von Everyday26 welcher bei meinem 2017er Rune dabei gewesen und gegen einen Fox Float X ausgetauscht wurde. Bei Interesse PN an mich, oder über den Bikemarkt. Am Preis lässt sich für Banshee Freunde bestimmt auch noch etwas machen  
Das wars schon. Und sorry falls ich hier kurz Werbung für (m)eine Anzeige gemacht habe.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Juli 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> luftkammer verkleinern mittels spacer geht doch auch beim vivid.


Aber doch nur mit Spezialwerkzeug, oder? Gibt es eigentlich ne Übersicht, wieviel Volumen die Spacer haben?


----------



## sirios (12. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt einen Vivid Air r2c fürs Rune geholt und bin so lala angetan. Da man den ja nicht so einfach zuspacern kann, frag ich mich, ob sich der Aufand überhaupt lohnt, den progressiv zu machen. Irgendwie werde ich hier aaus dem Thread nicht wirklich schlau, ob den noch jemand fährt und mit Erfolg eingestellt hat...hat jemand? @sirios ?



Also mein Vivid läuft erste Sahne und passt für mich persönlich besser als der Double Barrel. Viele loben den Double Barrel hier ja in höchsten Tönen und der Dämpfer ist sicherlich auch richtig gut, aber eben für mich hat das nie so richtig gepasst. Mein Vivid hat aber auch keinen normalen Tune sondern einen auf meine Wünsche angepassten. Luftkammer ist so wie sie ist, damit komm ich hervorragend klar. Hoffe das hilft dir etwas....


----------



## canelon (12. Juli 2017)

Apropos Dämpferfrage, schalte mich hier mal kurz ein. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein gebrauchtes Rune zuzulegen (Mj 2015) und dabei stellt sich mir die Frage des Dämpfers mit Blick auf den derzeitigen Gebrauchtmarkts. Soweit ich weiß sollte man bei RS einen Monarch Plus ohne DebonAir und mit M/L verbauen. Eigentlich hätte ich sonst gerne einen CCDBA. Sind aber beide soweit ich sehe nicht so einfach verfügbar im günstigen Preisrahmen. Deshalb die Frage: Wäre es theoretisch besser, zum Beispiel einen CCDBA inline zu verbauen, oder einen Monarch Plus DebonAir M/L? Also was würde besser mit dem alten Hinterbau harmonieren, was denkt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (12. Juli 2017)

sirios schrieb:


> Mein Vivid hat aber auch keinen normalen Tune sondern einen auf meine Wünsche angepassten. Luftkammer ist so wie sie ist...


 

Kannst Du noch was zu den Anpassungen sagen? Wenns hier stören solle gerne per PN!


----------



## Jussi (12. Juli 2017)

Hat vielleicht noch einer einen Satz Ausfallende für's Rune in 27,5"?
Gerne PN
Danke!


----------



## lehugo (12. Juli 2017)

@canelon : Mir wurde von offizieller Banshee Seite gesagt, dass die große Luft Kammer des Monarch Plus (=DebonAir) nicht so gut mit dem Hinterbau des Runes harmoniert. Deshalb verbauen Sie werkseitig die kleine. Der Tune wurde zum 2017er Rune von M/L auf L/L angepasst.


----------



## svenson69 (12. Juli 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht noch einer einen Satz Ausfallende für's Rune in 27,5"?
> Gerne PN
> Danke!


Im Bikemarkt waren grad welche drin


----------



## wesone (12. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kannst Du noch was zu den Anpassungen sagen? Wenns hier stören solle gerne per PN!



würde mich auch interessieren.

Habe noch einen Vivid aus meinem altem Fanes hier herum liegen, aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## limbokoenig (12. Juli 2017)

lehugo schrieb:


> @canelon : Deshalb verbauen Sie werkseitig die kleine. Der Tune wurde zum 2017er Rune von M/L auf L/L angepasst.



Hat da jemand einen direkten Vergleich?
Wie wirkt sich das aufs Fahrverhalten aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canelon (12. Juli 2017)

Erstmal Danke. Dass sie die ohne DebonAir verbauen und empfehlen wusste ich schon. Nur kann man diese Dämpfer im richtigen Tune quasi nicht finden  deswegen dachte ich halt, lieber DebonAir auch wenn's nicht empfohlen ist oder Inline, der offiziell nicht für so was gedacht ist, nur ist kein normaler CCDBA verfügbar


----------



## Jussi (13. Juli 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt waren grad welche drin



Ja waren  find 90€ schon ne Stange Geld vorallem weil ich ja nur die Ausfallenden benötige...


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juli 2017)

Die gibts halt leider nur als Set mit Achse und Schaltauge zu kaufen.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2017)

Ein kurzes Update zu meiner Knack-Problematik: es ist wohl tatsächlich die untere Lagerschale, oder das inzwischen dort eingepresste Lager. Die Lagerschale hab ich zwischenzeitlich mit Kupferpaste neu eingepresst, und das Knacken ist deutlich geringer, und seitdem auch nicht mehr sonderlich schlimmer geworden. Ganz weg ist es aber noch nicht, da müsste ich wohl die Lagerschale mal komplett ersetzen. Aber immerhin ist es jetzt erträglich (jetzt höre ich meinen knarzenden Sattel wieder ).

Aber jetzt gibt es nach meiner alles-fetten-was-sich-einschrauben-lässt-Aktion ein neues Problem. Meine Hinterradachse hat eine Affinität zum sich Lockern entwickelt (die mitgelieferte DT-Swiss mit Hebel). Da muss ich das Fett vielleicht mit Loctite ersetzen. Oder evtl. doch erstmal nur mit Shimano Anti-Seize, was ich als Alternative zu der Kupferpaste geholt habe, weil man über Kupferpaste + Aluminium doch ein paar negative Berichte hört? Auch wenn mein Bikeschrauber des Vertrauens damit noch keinerlei Probleme gehabt hat.


----------



## iceis (16. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Kupfer und Alu an sich ist keine gute Kombination, Stichwort Kontaktkorrosion.
> Zitat
> "Bei Außenbewitterung ist diese Art der Korrosion von der Dauer der Feuchtigkeitseinwirkung abhängig"
> ...


Ja. Jein. Mit nur Fett hat es ja fies geknackt. Bei der Kupferpaste war ich auch skeptisch, aber mein Mechanic schwört da drauf, und noch dazu ist der Rahmen ja eloxiert, das Aluminium hat also schon ne Schutzschicht. Wenn ich aber irgendwann mal die 27,5 Yari anstatt der 26er Pike einbaue, wird auch die Lagerschale getauscht, und dann kommt das Shimano Anti-Seize dran.


----------



## iceis (16. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2017)

wesone schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Habe noch einen Vivid aus meinem altem Fanes hier herum liegen, aber noch nicht getestet.


Ich habe mittlerweile 6ml Öl in der Luftkammer und die erste Fahrt damit - allerdings ohne Anlieger, dicke Doubles und Drops - absolviert. Fühlt sich nach einem Gamechanger zum Monarchen an: fluffig und lebhaft. Ein Haar in der Suppe ist, dass die Aufpumperei des Vivid es etwas schwierig macht, den geeigneten Luftdruck zu finden und der Dämpfer für mich für aggressives Pushen noch ein bisschen undefiniert um die Mittellage scheint. Ich werde wohl bei Gelegenheit die Kammer noch ein wenig zu-Öl-spacern.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Welches Fett hattest du eigentlich benutzt?


PM600


----------



## Felger (16. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile 6ml Öl in der Luftkammer und die erste Fahrt damit - allerdings ohne Anlieger, dicke Doubles und Drops - absolviert. Fühlt sich nach einem Gamechanger zum Monarchen an: fluffig und lebhaft. Ein Haar in der Suppe ist, dass die Aufpumperei des Vivid es etwas schwierig macht, den geeigneten Luftdruck zu finden und der Dämpfer für mich für aggressives Pushen noch ein bisschen undefiniert um die Mittellage scheint. Ich werde wohl bei Gelegenheit die Kammer noch ein wenig zu-Öl-spacern.



wandert das dann nicht in die Negativkammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (16. Juli 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> PM600


 Probier mal das https://www.hebro-chemie.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=85&products_id=223 
Benutze ich seit Jahren für Tretlager und Steuersatz, Knarzfrei


----------



## iceis (17. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Das PM600 hab ich neuerdings auch hier liegen und mal verglichen mit dem Grease2000.
> Grease2000 zieht Fäden und ist zäher, aber PM600 ist auch eins von der richtig zähen Sorte.
> 
> ...


Das Knacken ist mit Kupferpaste um ungefähr 300% besser geworden. Also gebracht hat es auf jeden Fall etwas, so viel, dass ich momentan nicht weiter krampfhaft nach einer Lösung suche.

Die Pike konnten wir dann auch ausschließen, im Schraubstock hat die keinen Mucks von sich gegeben, und am Rad haben wir das Knacksen zu zweit auch gut lokalisieren können.
Das Lager ist inzwischen eingepresst in der Lagerschale, das kriegt man ohne Ausbau der Schale auch nicht mehr raus (Cane Creek 40 Lager mit ca. 55,96mm Durchmesser in ~55,9mm Lagerschale). Bei der Novyparts-Lagerschale wird leider kein Lager mitgeliefert, deswegen musste ich da rumprobieren, aber mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Lagern hat es da ungefähr gleich viel geknackt. Zum Schluss war dann halt das Cane Creek dran, alle davor konnte ich normal einlegen (55,8 und 55,9mm Außendurchmesser, die laufen alle unter dem ZS56 Label).


----------



## Pornspirit (17. Juli 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Ist halt so garkein Montagefett, klar kann man dafür auch das nehmen (Kaffee aber halt auch^^).
> _._



Nein ist es nicht, Funktioniert aber perfekt. Benutzen es auch in der Arbeit zur Lagermontage usw. von daher auch Industrie getestet. War auch nur ein Vorschlag. Kaffee würde sicher knarzen... kannst ja gerne mal Probieren 
PM600 hab ich noch nie benutzt.


----------



## iceis (17. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Jussi (17. Juli 2017)

Hab beides zu Haus, benutze aber nur das 2000er. 
Beim einbauen von Teilen sowie beim voll machen der Lager. Es knackt nix und die Lager freuen sich auch über zusätzlichen Schutz gegen Wasser!
Das PM600 kommt beim lediglich in Rock Shox Federelemente wobei ich auch Slick Honey dafür habe und es noch besser finde!


----------



## Pornspirit (17. Juli 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 
> 
> Ja wenns erprobt is dann hab ich mal nix gesagt
> ...



Hab leider kein Vergleich zu Grease2000, auf Youtube schauts ähnlich zäh aus. Laut Datenblatt hat Varilub eine Dichte von 0,94 g/cm³ und Grease 2000 0,93 g/cm³ bei 20°, also ähnlich. Denke bei der Montage ist es egal welches Fett man benutzt, Hauptsache es besitzt Hochdruckeigenschaften, ist zäh und bildet einen geschlossenen Film beim Einpressen. Turmdrehkränze und Steinbrecher sollten für sich sprechen 
Das einzige wovon ich abraten kann sind Experimente bei der Gabelschmierung, Motoröl oder Automatikgetriebeöl gehören nicht da rein und greifen auf dauer NBR (O-Ringe, Dichtungen) an!


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2017)

Ist das eure nette Art uns mitzuteilen, dass das ideale Lagerfett viel viel interessanter ist, als einen Monarchen durch nen Vivid zu ersetzen?


----------



## iceis (18. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2017)

Alles über NLGI 3 scheint dann aber auch schon nicht mehr "zäh" zu sein, sondern geht schon in Richtung "fest".
Die Kupferpaste war übrigens deutlich zäher als mein Bootsfett mit NLGI 2, was ich für mein Lagerinnenleben verwende.


----------



## urks (19. Juli 2017)

kann mir mal jemand beim Thema Steuersatzt weiterhelfen?
Banshee selbst verwendet ja einen ZS44/ZS56 Steuersatz. Jetzt habe ich hier schon gelesen, dass beim untern Lager auch immer wieder EC56 verwendet werden - das sollte sich ja auf den Lenkwinkel auswirken.
Weiß jemand, wie groß der Unterschied ist?
Eigentlich habe ich als Ersatz für meienn Cane Creek einen Chris King InSet2 Steuersatzt im Auge (ZS44/ZS56).


----------



## Jussi (19. Juli 2017)

Du kannst das in etwa so sehen wie mit unterschiedlichen Einbaulängen der Gabeln. Da gilt als Faustregel 1cm länger, ca. 0,5Grad flacher.
Irgendwo gibt es auch eine Seite in der du die Maße angeben kannst und dir wird der LW angezeigt. Den Link dazu habe ich aber leider nicht.
Bedenke aber auch das dadurch auch das Tretlager höher kommt und der Sitzwinkel flacher wird.

Ich habe in einem anderen Rad welches ebenfalls ZS44/ZS56 hat einen Winkelsteuersatz mit EC44 verbaut somit kommt dann nur der Lenker höher.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich hab unten nen External Cup drin, damit das Tretlager bei 26" höher kommt.
Ich war ja notgedrungen eine Zeit lang mit meiner alten Revelation und 150mm unterwegs, anstatt meiner eigentlichen Pike mit 160mm. Und die 10mm Unterschied vorne hab ich bei der Tretlagerhöhe schon gemerkt, wenn es mal verblockt wurde. Den Lenkwinkel jetzt eher nicht so, aber das wurde auch von der Pogo-Stick-Dämpfung der Revelation überlagert. 

Als Anbieter von EC56 Lagerschalen gibt es meines Wissens allerdings nur Uberbike (war damals ausverkauft bei mir) und Novyparts (Seite nur auf Französisch, und es kommt nur die Schale ohne Lager).


----------



## urks (20. Juli 2017)

vielen Dank - ich werde dann eher bei ZS44/ZS56 (Chris King InSet2) bleiben...


----------



## Jan_1968 (27. Juli 2017)

Nur mal so zur Info, falls irgendwie interessant:
Neu 1x11 von alt 2x10
Shifter XTR
Schaltwerk SLX
Kassette Sun Race 11-46
Kurbel XT 3-fach
Kettenblatt One Up 30Zähne
Bash&Führung E-Thirteen LG1 (musste teilw. angepasst werden)
Rahmenschutz unten vorne: Kühlerschlauch vom Auto.
Erste knappe Eindrücke: Schaltet sauber hoch und runter, im Vergleich zu 2x10 geringfüg gefühlt "knochiger", aber nicht nennenswert, Gangsprünge bei jedem Ritzel angenehm; kein ablaufen bzw. runterlaufen der Kette auf kleinere Ritzel, wenn ich beim 46er Ritzel rückwärts kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canelon (27. Juli 2017)

Hi, hat sich jemand hier custom decals machen lassen passend zum Neon orange vom 2015er Rahmen? Falls ja würde mich interessieren wo und ob das farblich hingehauen hat


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich verwende am 2017er Rahmen für die obere Dämpferaufnahme die 20mm Buchse von Rock Shox. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass der originale (dem Rahmen mitgelieferte) 8mm Bolzen geringfügig Spiel darin hat. Das ist mir nicht aufgefallen, als ich das neu aufgebaut habe. Ich muss jetzt einen etwa 5mm breiten Streifen aus Coladosenblech mit einlegen, damit Buchse/Bolzen spielfrei sind.
Meine Frage ist jetzt: Ist die Passungenauigkeit von Anfang an da gewesen, oder hat sich da schon Spiel entwickelt im Fahrbetrieb?
Welche passgenaue Alternativbuchse 8x20mm habt Ihr gewählt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Juli 2017)

Du brauchst einfach nur eine neue Buchse. Bei mir halten die Huber Buchsen am besten (etwa eine Saison). Beim CCDB hatten die originalen schon nach ~3000hm (3 tage!) Spiel.


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Juli 2017)

@GrazerTourer
Du hast mich leider falsch verstanden (oder ich mich blöd ausgedrückt): Spiel liegt zwischen Bolzen und Buchse, nicht zwischen Dämpfer und Buchse.
Zwischen Dämpfer/Bushing/Buchse ist bei mir absolut kein Spiel.


----------



## Jussi (31. Juli 2017)

Du meinst die Schraube in der Buchse.
Dieses Spiel ist normal, wenn alles eingebaut ist dürfte das Spiel auch weg sein, oder?


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Juli 2017)

Nein, das Spiel ist dann eben nicht weg. Ich kann mit der Hand den Rahmen anheben, so dass das Hinterrad gerade nicht abhebt, und kann dieses geringfügige Spiel merken. Ich merke es auch, wenn ich den Finger dabei an Aufnahme Rahmen und gleichzeitig Dämpferauge lege.

edit: Ich hatte die Buchse auch ausgebaut separat in der Hand, und kann darin den Bolzen "wackeln".


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Juli 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Nein, das Spiel ist dann eben nicht weg. Ich kann mit der Hand den Rahmen anheben, so dass das Hinterrad gerade nicht abhebt, und kann dieses geringfügige Spiel merken. Ich merke es auch, wenn ich den Finger dabei an Aufnahme Rahmen und gleichzeitig Dämpferauge lege.
> 
> edit: Ich hatte die Buchse auch ausgebaut separat in der Hand, und kann darin den Bolzen "wackeln".



Hmm... das kenne ich so nicht. Probier es trotzdem einmal mit einer neuen Gleitbuchse. Evtl. liegt's ja doch dort begraben. Der Bolzen sollte, wenn alles verschraubt ist, kein Spiel mehr haben. ich tippe immer noch auf das Gleitlager, weil das einfach zu 99% der Fall ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2017)

Klemmt man mit dem Bolzen nicht die Buchse in der Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Juli 2017)

Wieso sollte der Bolzen nach der Verschraubung denn kein Spiel mehr haben? Das macht für mich keinen Sinn. Man zieht doch nirgends einen Konus zusammen. Sollte ich zu d**f sein, Spiel zischen Bolzen, Buchse, Bushing und Dämpferauge festlegen zu können, wäre der Gegenbeweis vielleicht, dass ich das Blech ohne Gewalt mit einbauen konnte. Ohne Spiel dort dürfte mir das kaum gelingen...

edit:
@jammerlappen 
Nein, der Bolzen passt doch durch die Rahmenaufnahme glatt durch.


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Bolzen nach der Verschraubung denn kein Spiel mehr haben? Das macht für mich keinen Sinn. Man zieht doch nirgends einen Konus zusammen. Sollte ich zu d**f sein, Spiel zischen Bolzen, Buchse, Bushing und Dämpferauge festlegen zu können, wäre der Gegenbeweis vielleicht, dass ich das Blech ohne Gewalt mit einbauen konnte. Ohne Spiel dort dürfte mir das kaum gelingen...
> 
> edit:
> @jammerlappen
> Nein, der Bolzen passt doch durch die Rahmenaufnahme glatt durch.


Habs korrigiert, komme immer mit Bolzen, Buchse und Lager durcheinander..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani08051991 (31. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Klemmt man mit dem Bolzen nicht die Buchse in der Dämpferaufnahme?


eigentlich schon, und wenn es nicht geklemmt ist hat die Schraube immer Spiel.


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich rede aber nicht vom axialen Spiel der Schraube (Bolzen) innerhalb der Buchse, das sollte doch klar sein?
Nochmal: Ich kann auch Buchse (Rock Shox 8x20mm) und Bolzen lose in der Hand halten, und das Spiel zwischen beiden merken (!), das hat mit festschrauben oder nicht festschrauben nichts zu tun (!).


----------



## dani08051991 (31. Juli 2017)

Doch weil die Buchse durch die Schraube im Rahmen geklemmt wird.


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube jetzt fällt bei mir (erst) der Groschen, (hat ja lange genug gedauert...)!
Also war nur meine Schraube nicht fest genug angezogen...und das Spiel ist normal.
Danke!


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Klemmt man mit dem Bolzen nicht die Buchse in der Dämpferaufnahme?


Der Meinung bin ich auch.


----------



## urks (31. Juli 2017)

Weil mich das Thema auch beschäftigt hat, habe ich vor einiger Zeit den Herrn Huber gefragt:
_"Das Spiel zwischen Bolzen und Buchse stört absolut nicht.
Wenn die Buchsen geklemmt sind bewegt sich dort nichts mehr zueinander."
_
Ich hatte das Problem, dass das untere Dämpferauge größer war und somit einige Versuche notwendig gewesen sind, um das passende Gleitlager zu finden (eben vom Huber).


----------



## MalcolmX (4. August 2017)

Nachdem das Darkside weg ist, hat das Rune massivere Laufräder, Reifen und eine 170mm Lyrik erhalten.
Passt gut rein!


----------



## jammerlappen (4. August 2017)

Schönes Ding! Jetzt hinten noch einen Dämpfer rein


----------



## MalcolmX (4. August 2017)

Ich hatte den CCDBAir am letzten Rune, und bin mit dem Monarch Plus (mit der passenden Luftkammer) eigentlich völlig zufrieden... funktioniert unauffällig gut und ist auch sehr einfach zu servicieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (4. August 2017)

Hab den Monarch ersetzt 
Minion SS am Hinterrad geht besser als gedacht.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2017)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Qualität der Schaltaugen bei Banshee gemacht?
Hab mir letzte Woche einen Stock ins Schaltwerk gefahren - der war schon etwas massiver, aber das war unterhalb von Schrittgeschwindigkeit und habs auch gleich gemerkt (danke lieber Forst fürs Äste ausbreiten!). Zuhause dann gecheckt, und das Schaltauge war fast perfekt gerade, dafür war dann die  Bracket Axle Unit verbogen (WTF ). Der Effekt ist dann ja prinzipiell der gleiche. Ich musste dann wie ein Formel 1-Fahrer, der seine Bremsbalance zwischen den Kurven verstellt, bei mir die Zugspannung anpassen, damit ich entweder auf den niedrigsten oder höchsten Gang schalten konnte.
War das nur Pech, oder sollte ich jetzt anstatt eines Ersatz-Schaltauges lieber eine Ersatz-Achseinheit fürs Schaltwerk im Rucksack mit dabei haben?


----------



## jammerlappen (4. August 2017)

Ganz klar beides!


----------



## Shlousi (4. August 2017)

So jetzt muss ich meins auch mal
wieder zeigen. Neu ist die Lyrik mit 160 mm.


----------



## MindPatterns (5. August 2017)

Ich darf mal wieder einen CCDB zum Service schicken. Ich zähl die Dinger schon garnicht mehr, die bei mir am Rune kaputtgegangen sind. Bislang hatte ich an meinen Legends und Runes immer CCDB Airs's und bis auf einen (der zur Zeit an meinem Legend seinen Dienst verrichtet) hatte ich bislang keinen, der nicht Probleme gemacht hat nun ja. Komme ich mal zur eigentlichen Frage 
Ich brauche also mal wieder einen Ersatzdämpfer. Ich hatte letztes Jahr den Monarch in ML am 2016er Rune, der war ok, aber in Sachen Dämpfung dem CC natürlich haushoch unterlegen. Okay und poppy auf Trails, die Highspeed Zugstufe war auf Downhills und größeren Sprüngen aber viel zu schnell. Hat sich das mit dem empfohlenen LL Tune für 2017 am Rune geändert?


----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2017)

Ich bin mittlerweile mit dem vollgespacerten Vivid hochzufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (6. August 2017)

Möchte mir auch ein banshee runev2 zulegen, da ich Teile von meinem alten Bike übernehmen möchte wollte ich mal wissen, ob mein steuersatz in das bike passt.
Es ist dieser hier
*Cane Creek 40.ZS44 / 40.ZS5640

Danke für eure Antworten*


----------



## PazClemenza (6. August 2017)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> Möchte mir auch ein banshee runev2 zulegen, da ich Teile von meinem alten Bike übernehmen möchte wollte ich mal wissen, ob mein steuersatz in das bike passt.
> Es ist dieser hier
> *Cane Creek 40.ZS44 / 40.ZS5640
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten*




Passt!


----------



## lehugo (7. August 2017)

@MindPatterns :
Wir haben ja auch schon Kontakt im Bikemarkt 
Ich habe neben dem Original Monarch+ auch noch einen BOS Kirk. Ohne Mounting Hardware.
Der soll auch sehr gut gehen. Ich bin jetzt allerdings zufrieden mit meinem Fox und deshalb wurde der BOS aus Zeitggründen nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## freeriderbtal (8. August 2017)

So, mein Radl ist auf dem Weg zu mir ☺freu mi schon voll drauf.
Könnt ihr mir zufällig noch sagen, welchen Außendurchmesser das Sattelrohr hat, zwecks Sattelspanner


----------



## Jan_1968 (8. August 2017)

31,6mm (früher war das 30,9mm bei älteren Modellen).


----------



## Braitax (8. August 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> 31,6mm (früher war das 30,9mm bei älteren Modellen).



Ist nicht Außendurchmesser gemeint? Dieser ist 34,9.


----------



## freeriderbtal (8. August 2017)

Genau, meine außendurchmesser


----------



## freeriderbtal (11. August 2017)

Es ist da


----------



## Evel Karnievel (14. August 2017)

Mahlzeit,

wer hat denn alles ein 2017er Rune in der XL und ist wie groß?
Wie zufrieden sind außerdem die Besitzer mit mehr als 90 Kilo?
Überlege auf ein Rune zu wechseln, da mir rein von den Bildern her noch genug "Fleisch" an den bikes ist.
Der ganze Leichtbauwahn nervt mich. 

Grüße


----------



## GuyGood (14. August 2017)

Bin um die 1,90 und hab ein 2017er stealth black in XL. Bin äußerst zufrieden  Habe mit Fox Float X2 bestellt und hab jetzt auch mal nen dritten Spacer eingebaut. Das macht die Sache schon ein wenig progressiver und für mich etwas angenehmer, aber ist jetzt nicht so, als könnte ich mit meinen vielleicht 95kg mit Gepäck und ca. 2 Meter ins Quasi-Flat den Federweg nicht ans Limit bringen (als Beispiel für höhere Sprünge oder ähnlich hartes Zeug im Bikepark, das kann auch ein rel. kleiner Einschlag mit hoher Geschwindigkeit sein...nicht dass gleich wieder geheule losgeht). Ich glaube wer wirklich 10kg+ schwerer ist, wird eventuell je nach Fahrstill mit dem Dämpfer out of Box nicht glücklich. Fahre mit 220 PSI, sooo viel Luft nach oben ist da nun nicht. Aber ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer und der Rahmen ist klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urmel33 (14. August 2017)

Hier einmal 2017er XL Rune mit ca. 110 kg  und 186 cm (89cm SL).

Von der Größe passt es wie angegossen.

Halten tut der Bock bisher auch vorzüglich (wobei man da nach 6 Monaten nicht wirklich viel zu sagen kann).


Dämpfertechnisch hatte ich erst einen Vivid Coil mit 550er Feder, das hat wunderbar funktioniert! Der Vivid Coil ist leider kaputtgegangen und wurde gegen einen Vivid Air getauscht, mit ordentlich Spacern drin funktioniert das auch (ca. 230 psi von maximalen 275 psi).


----------



## MalcolmX (15. August 2017)

Ich hab bei 90kg im Monarch Plus ca 160-170 psi je nachdem... Das passt ganz gut. Genug Reserven für mehr Gewicht...

Ich fahr übrigens bei 190 ein L... XL wäre bezüglich Länge auch gut, aber so kann ich meine 20cm Vecnum Movelock fahren... und kurz in dem Sinn ist es mit 123cm Radstand nun wirklich nicht


----------



## GuyGood (15. August 2017)

Der Radstand laut 2017er Geometrietabelle für 605b Laufräder müsste aber 120,8cm sein. Aber ist wohl auch Gabel und Winkelabhängig etc. O


----------



## MalcolmX (15. August 2017)

Die Tabellen kannst rauchen.
Das XL Legend hat auch 128cm Radstand, deutlich mehr als laut Tabelle....


----------



## Evel Karnievel (17. August 2017)

So, Rune in XL ist bestellt.
Passt eine 170mm RS Reverb gesamthaft ins Sitzrohr? Oder ist die Leitungsbohrung im Weg?


----------



## sp00n82 (17. August 2017)

Ich hab mal bei Banshee nachgefragt, zwecks Änderungen für 2018, da die Eurobike ja demnächst ansteht. Da ist keine Änderung geplant, zu anderen Farben wollten sie sich noch nicht äußern, nur dass das schwarze Modell so bleibt wie bisher ist fix.




Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> So, Rune in XL ist bestellt.
> Passt eine 170mm RS Reverb gesamthaft ins Sitzrohr? Oder ist die Leitungsbohrung im Weg?



Bei meinem M-Rahmen mit angegebenen 420mm Sitzrohr kann ich die Sattelstütze ca. 23,6cm versenken (bis etwas oberhalb der eigentlichen Bohrung). Das XL hat ein 490mm Sitzrohr, wenn sich an der Position sonst nichts geändert hat, müssten das also knapp 30cm sein. Sofern ich die richtigen Daten herausgesucht habe, hat die 170er Reverb einen versenkbaren Teil von 240mm. Dazu kommt noch dieser Aktivator / Schnellverschluss / Connectamajig unten dran mit nochmal knapp 8cm. Je nachdem wie lang der tatsächlich ist, und wie stark die Biegung dort möglich ist, kann sich das gerade so ausgehen.
Den Connectamajig kann man aber anscheinend auch entfernen, und damit ein paar Zentimeter sparen. Dann passt das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (17. August 2017)

Super, Danke Dir!


----------



## MK_79 (18. August 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal bei Banshee nachgefragt, zwecks Änderungen für 2018, da die Eurobike ja demnächst ansteht. Da ist keine Änderung geplant, zu anderen Farben wollten sie sich noch nicht äußern, nur dass das schwarze Modell so bleibt wie bisher ist fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das sie nicht gleich wieder alles ändern finde ich super.
Langsam, sinnvoll und vor allem so,  dass nicht der Verbraucher der Tester ist - super!

Das einzige was ICH hoffe ist, sie bringen für 2018 kein Rune in einem dunklem Rot wie es mal das Spitfire gab


----------



## RaceKing (20. August 2017)

Hi, kommt jemand hier aus der Nähe Karlsruhe/FFM/Saarbrücken und würde mich mal auf seinem Rune in M Probe sitzen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (20. August 2017)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Hi, kommt jemand hier aus der Nähe Karlsruhe/FFM/Saarbrücken und würde mich mal auf seinem Rune in M Probe sitzen lassen?


Hier
In 68809 steht eins


----------



## RaceKing (20. August 2017)

Das ist ja perfekt, ist nur ne Stunde weg von mir


----------



## wesone (21. August 2017)

Hi,

möchte bei Huber Buchsen für meinen Vivid Air bestellen, hat mir zufällig jemand die benötigten Maße (Rune V2)?

Wäre Super


----------



## freeriderbtal (21. August 2017)

Könnte das Rune jetzt ausgiebig am Gardasee und auf den hometrails testen.Das Bike fährt sich sau gut.perfekte Geometrie für up und downhill.ich liebe es


----------



## Jussi (21. August 2017)

Das schaut doch gut aus!
Du ohne Rucksack und die Frau vollgepackt, ist auch besser so, ohne Rucksack fährt sich eh besser


----------



## freeriderbtal (21. August 2017)

Das war an unterschiedlichen Tage.sein "Gepäck" muss schon jeder selber schleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (22. August 2017)

falls jemand Ersatzteile braucht: 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/995269-banshee-2-paar-ausfallenden-2x-achsen-3x-schaltaugen


----------



## DAKAY (24. August 2017)

longsome schrieb:


> falls jemand Ersatzteile braucht:
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/995269-banshee-2-paar-ausfallenden-2x-achsen-3x-schaltaugen



Habe dich im Bikemarkt schon angeschrieben, melde dich bitte mal bei mir.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. August 2017)




----------



## DAKAY (27. August 2017)

Falls noch jemand Ausfaller für 27,5 Zoll hat, bin noch auf der Suche.


----------



## Zingu (28. August 2017)

Guten Morgen,
vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch etwas helfen.
Ich habe mich etwas in das Rune verschaut.
Mein aktuelles Rad ist ein Speci Enduro Evo aus 2014. 
Kennt jemand vielleicht beide Bikes und kann dazu was sagen; wie viel klettert das Rune besser als das Evo, ist das Evo im Downhill eine andere Liga... ecc.
Rune mit Monarch <-> Rune mit CCDBA

Welche Größe müsste ich wählen bei 186 cm und 91 SL

Danke euch und schönen Tag noch
Zig


----------



## lehugo (28. August 2017)

Habe die gleichen Maße und fahre ein L. XL bestimmt auch möglich. Ich fühle mich aber mit dem L sehr wohl.
CCDBA -> keine Erfahrung
M+ -> funktioniert sehr gut in meinen Augen, generiert ordentlich "pop" und fühlt sich sehr direkt/straff an
fahre jetzt selber Float X Evol -> etwas weniger "pop", dafür etwas sensibler und schluckfreudiger - bei ausreichender Progressivität

Alles natürlich subjektiv 

Einen BOS Kirk habe ich auch noch, aber bisher nicht zum Probieren gekommen. Bin dann beim Fox hängen geblieben.


----------



## freeriderbtal (5. September 2017)

kurze Frage bezüglich eurem Hinterbau, habe gestern mal am Hinterbau etwas hin und her gezogen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich dieser relativ "stark" verwindet, besonders in Richtung Dämpferaufnahme bewegt sich dieser um einige Millimeter hin und her.
Denke aber das ist bei dieser Konstruktion normal, wie ist es bei euch denn so?
Sind eure Bolzen bei den Lagern fest, oder könnt ihr diese drehen (selbst wenn sie festgezogen sind).
Gruß


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2017)

News von bernhard @everyday26 von der Eurobike (er ist am MRP Stand. Banshee ist auf der Händlermesse ja wegen dem Direktvertrieb nicht mehr vertreten). 

"Von 2017 auf 2018 gibts keine Änderung
lediglich am Rune ändern sich die Decal Farben beim raw Rahmen von magenta auf weinrot"

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch total passend! So haben wir das ganze Jahr über immer wieder eine Freude an diversen Neuigkeiten rund um den Globus und warten nicht auf einen Termin hin - mehr Ruhe beim Biken *g*


----------



## Jussi (5. September 2017)

Also Farben wie gehabt? Gelb, schwarz, raw? Beim Rune?


----------



## iceis (5. September 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK_79 (5. September 2017)

Sehe ich auch so, Banshee soll sich ruig Zeit nehmen und nicht jedes Jahr mit Gewalt was neues bringen.


----------



## MK_79 (5. September 2017)

freeriderbtal schrieb:


> kurze Frage bezüglich eurem Hinterbau, habe gestern mal am Hinterbau etwas hin und her gezogen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich dieser relativ "stark" verwindet, besonders in Richtung Dämpferaufnahme bewegt sich dieser um einige Millimeter hin und her.
> Denke aber das ist bei dieser Konstruktion normal, wie ist es bei euch denn so?
> Sind eure Bolzen bei den Lagern fest, oder könnt ihr diese drehen (selbst wenn sie festgezogen sind).
> Gruß




Was für einen Jahrgang hast Du? 2017?
Knackt es auch?


----------



## Brookes (6. September 2017)

Nachdem ich mich jetzt doch durchgerungen habe, dass ein Rune besser zu mir passt, als ein Nomad, steht demnächst ein Neuaufbau an. Also Hallo erstmal!

Andere Frage:
Jemand schon ein aktuelles Prime im Vergleich zum Rune gefahren und kann mich über die fahrtechnischen Unterschiede aufklären, bzw. wo ihr jeweils Pro und Contra seht? Sind diese von Effizienz bergauf und bergab gleichzusetzen? Welches ist generell das verspieltere von den beiden?


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. September 2017)

Brookes schrieb:


> Welches ist generell das verspieltere von den beiden?



Das kann eigentlich nur das Rune sein - ohne das Pime gefahren zu sein.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. September 2017)

Verspielt - das ist hald immer relativ.
Also vom Gelände abhängig, und von den anderen Bikes die man so kennt...und von der Abstimmung, von den Komponenten...

Das Rune in L mit 170mm Gabel hat hald schon so 123cm Radstand - klar ist das auch eine andere Art von verspielt.

Das Prime ist hald ein bisschen ein Panzer, und mit 135mm schon ein wenig straffer als das Rune...


----------



## Brookes (7. September 2017)

Noch eine andere Frage: 
Wisst ihr, ob beim Framekit (ohne Dämpfer) trotzdem Buchsen beiliegen, oder muss man diese selbst besorgen?


----------



## MK_79 (7. September 2017)

Ein Framekit ohne Dämpfer wirst du nur schwer bekommen und falls doch, sind keine Buchsen dabei. 
Aber frage mal bei Bernhard nach, evtl. kann er etwas regeln.
Buchsen bekommst du dann beim Huber.


----------



## DerDerWo (7. September 2017)

Will hier jemand eventuell ein 2017er Rune in Large loswerden?

Nur Rahmen oder evtl. auch Komplettbike?


----------



## Schwitzefiks (7. September 2017)

Brookes schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage:
> Wisst ihr, ob beim Framekit (ohne Dämpfer) trotzdem Buchsen beiliegen, oder muss man diese selbst besorgen?



Rahmen werden jetzt auch ohne Dämpfer verkauft https://www.bansheebikes.net/product-page/banshee-rune-v2-framekit
Buchsen sollten nicht das Hindernis sein, weil ist ja dann eh Hersteller/Dämpfer abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (8. September 2017)

hat jemand zufällig eine Auflistung, welche lagergröße und Bezeichnung in den umlenkern verbaut sind?


----------



## Evel Karnievel (8. September 2017)

http://bansheebikes.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Rune.pdf

Bei mir hat nur der Übergang Schwinge - Dämpferbolzen leicht geknarzt. Lösen, säubern, schmieren. Läuft ohne Geräusche.


----------



## freeriderbtal (8. September 2017)

super,danke für die schnelle antwort.
bei mir hat das Lager pos.10 spiel,obwohl i 1.nur wenig gefahren bin und 2. alle schrauben angezogen habe. 
etwas doof.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2017)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen entsprechend passenden günstigen Lagerauszieher?


Und diesen Abschnitt beim wieder Einpressen hab ich nicht ganz verstanden, auf was genau soll man da achten? Auf dem Foto sieht es so aus, als würde er da die Lager auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig einpressen, das Werkzeug was ich habe würde das nur auf einer Seite machen.


----------



## iceis (9. September 2017)

.


----------



## Jussi (9. September 2017)

Ja das kann passieren ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Geht auch einzeln. Man merkt schon wann das Lager sitzt. 
Und immer dran denken beim Lagerwechsel, Lager auf und vollstopfen mit Fett z.b das 2000!!
Die PDF ist übrigens super  kannte ich so noch gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (9. September 2017)

Gibt es eine XL Rune (650B) in Hannover ?


----------



## Boa-P (9. September 2017)

@DerDerWo & @Brookes
Hi,
Also es steht zwar noch nicht im Bikemarket, aber ich habe hätte ein Rune in L, rot/blau 2016 Jahrgang anzubieten. 
Als komplett Rad oder Rahmen mit CCDB Coil CS oder Monarch+.

Gerne per PM oder hier melden.


----------



## Brookes (9. September 2017)

Danke, aber falscher Jahrgang.


----------



## DerDerWo (9. September 2017)

Brookes schrieb:


> Danke, aber falscher Jahrgang.



Nur Rahmenkit oder komplett?


----------



## Braitax (9. September 2017)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Nur Rahmenkit oder komplett?



Hat er doch geschrieben  Rahmen oder komplett


----------



## nmk (10. September 2017)

Edit: Die Buchsen sind schon weg.

Falls jemand Dämpferbuchsen für den 2017er Rune braucht (20x8 und 40x8), kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich habe einen Satz passende, neue Huber Buchsen inkl. Gleitlager abzugeben. Sonst wandern sie bald in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## freeriderbtal (17. September 2017)

Weiß zufällig jemand, um was für eine Farbe (ral) die orangene Schrift auf dem gelben Rune ist.


----------



## Jan-S. (17. September 2017)

Will mein 2013 Rune ersetzen durch ein 2015er oder 2016er Modell hat zufällig Wer eins abzugeben?  Größe L Farbe und dämpfer sind erstmal egal.



Foto: Valemount Mountainbikepark Bc


----------



## AnAx (18. September 2017)

Bis mein Hinterrad kommt, gibt's scaled sizing jetzt auch bei Banshee  





Wenn RCZ mir kein Hinterrad mehr liefert, bleibt es halt so  

Ach ja, mein Kirk ist gerade bei Re-Valving bei BOS. Gekauft habe ich ihn mit zum Orbea Rallon passenden Valving, dafür war er günstig 
Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr bevorzugen, den (bald passenden) BOS Kirk oder den Float X, eventuell mit MST-Tuning?


----------



## iceis (18. September 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (19. September 2017)

oder ccdb oder vivid air


----------



## AnAx (19. September 2017)

Haha, danke für die Tipps  Eventuell auch Öhlins?^^

Ich würde schon gern einen der vorhandenen verwenden, aber welcher bietet da vom grundsätzlichen Aufbau mehr Potential?!?


----------



## PazClemenza (20. September 2017)

Für alle, die etwas mehr wiegen (und die, die bisher unsicher bezüglich Coil sind):

Mir wurde bei fahrfertig 90-93kg (je nach Ausrüstung) der DHX2 gegenüber dem Float X2 empfohlen (Von Fox direkt)!


----------



## lakekeman (20. September 2017)

Das liegt sicher daran, dass der Float X2 nen Maximaldruck von 250 PSI hat und daher für schwerere Fahrer nicht sinnvoll abzustimmen ist.
Was dabei aber sicher nicht beachtet wurde ist die Kinematik des Runes.
Selbst der Float X2 ist schon ziemlich linear und auch mit den 3 erlaubten Spacern nicht wirklich progressiv abstimmbar.
Mit dem Coil bist du völlig "ausgeliefert". Mag für manche funktionieren, aber wenn es nicht passt kannst du dann auch nix ändern..


----------



## Brookes (20. September 2017)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Für alle, die etwas mehr wiegen (und die, die bisher unsicher bezüglich Coil sind):
> 
> Mir wurde bei fahrfertig 90-93kg (je nach Ausrüstung) der DHX2 gegenüber dem Float X2 empfohlen (Von Fox direkt)!



Das ist nett. Bei mir war es seitens Fox übrigens genau andersrum. TF-Tuned hat die Einschätzung mit Vorteil Luft ggü. Coil bei >90kg damals auch bestätigt.

Übrigens damals bei einem Nomad 3, welches deutlich progressiver ist.


----------



## PazClemenza (20. September 2017)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das liegt sicher daran, dass der Float X2 nen Maximaldruck von 250 PSI hat und daher für schwerere Fahrer nicht sinnvoll abzustimmen ist.
> Was dabei aber sicher nicht beachtet wurde ist die Kinematik des Runes.
> Selbst der Float X2 ist schon ziemlich linear und auch mit den 3 erlaubten Spacern nicht wirklich progressiv abstimmbar.
> Mit dem Coil bist du völlig "ausgeliefert". Mag für manche funktionieren, aber wenn es nicht passt kannst du dann auch nix ändern..



Die Kennlinie habe ich mitgeschickt. Kann natürlich nicht sagen, ob die auch beachtet wurde...


----------



## Brookes (20. September 2017)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie habe ich mitgeschickt. Kann natürlich nicht sagen, ob die auch beachtet wurde...



Ich drücks mal so aus: Bei der letzten konkreteren Anfrage zu Einstellungen haben sie mir einfach den Base Tune aus dem Manual weitergeleitet.


----------



## Boa-P (21. September 2017)

Hallöchen, 
wer wen kennt, der wen kennt, der wen kennt, der nen Banshee Rune sucht  
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1009121-banshee-rune-2016-neonrot-blau-grosse-l


----------



## urks (22. September 2017)

Mein Rune frustet mich gerade vom Feinsten! Zwar habe ich die Ursache für das knarzen bei meinem Radl gefunden, aber mit einer Erkenntnis, die keiner haben will: bei einer Querstrebe vom Hinterbau ist die Schweißnaht gerissen. 
Und zum Drüberstreuen: das Ganze eine Woche vor Start meiner Trans Provence Tour...
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, wie mühsam / locker / schnell Banshee mit der Reklamation von Rahmenbrüchen umgeht???
Bin gerade ordentlich bierophil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (22. September 2017)

Autsch 
Bist du da wo eingeschlagen? Oder hast einen Stein rein bekommen?

Du hast 2 Jahre Garantie - wenn du Erstbesitzer bist. Ansonsten schaut's schlecht aus.


----------



## Brookes (22. September 2017)

2017er?


----------



## Sagatasan (22. September 2017)

Der Rahmen ist vom letzten Jahr - habe den selben


----------



## MK_79 (22. September 2017)

AnAx schrieb:


> Bis mein Hinterrad kommt, gibt's scaled sizing jetzt auch bei Banshee
> Anhang anzeigen 645396
> 
> Wenn RCZ mir kein Hinterrad mehr liefert, bleibt es halt so
> ...




Der FloatX mit MST ist ein Traum. Da du den Dämpfer schon hast, mach das.
Mir passt der besser als der Cane Creek.
Schön stabil im Federweg, keine Problem mit Wärme bei längeren Geballer. (Mein Gewicht 72-74 Kg je nach Einsatz)

Ruf mal bei MST an, sag ihm wie du den Dämpfer möchtest und er macht das.


----------



## MK_79 (22. September 2017)

urks schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 646590 Anhang anzeigen 646589 Mein Rune frustet mich gerade vom Feinsten! Zwar habe ich die Ursache für das knarzen bei meinem Radl gefunden, aber mit einer Erkenntnis, die keiner haben will: bei einer Querstrebe vom Hinterbau ist die Schweißnaht gerissen.
> Und zum Drüberstreuen: das Ganze eine Woche vor Start meiner Trans Provence Tour...
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung, wie mühsam / locker / schnell Banshee mit der Reklamation von Rahmenbrüchen umgeht???
> Bin gerade ordentlich bierophil...





Das ist ja mal bitter, aber schreibe oder rufe mal den Bernhard an. Wenn der Rahmen erst 1 Jahr alt ist, sollte es keine Probleme geben und Bernhard ist ein super Kerl der einen nicht im Regen stehen lässt.
Vielleicht hat er sogar einen Hinterbau auf Lager, dann könnte es noch was mit dem Urlaub werden - je nachdem wann du fährst

Letztes Jahr hatten auch ein paar wenige ein Thema, aber ging wohl alles flott und gut über die Bühne.


----------



## urks (23. September 2017)

So, heute schon mit Bernhard telefoniert (quasi Wochenende-Seelsorge).
Zum Defekt: lt. Bernhard ist das Problem mit dieser Querstrebe bekannt. Er meint, dass es hier in der Produktion mit der Härtung Probleme gegeben hat - er hat das auch schon mit Keith besprochen. Die Strebe dient aber nicht der Stabilität sondern hilft beim Schweißen - ich kann also damit fahren.
Wenn alles glatt läuft, bekomme ich nächste Woche sogar einen neuen (2017er) Rahmen zugesendet.
Das ist ein Service!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (23. September 2017)

urks schrieb:


> So, heute schon mit Bernhard telefoniert (quasi Wochenende-Seelsorge).
> Zum Defekt: lt. Bernhard ist das Problem mit diese Querstrebe bekannt. Er meint, dass es hier in der Produktion mit der Härtung Probleme gegeben hat - er hat das auch schon mit Keith besprochen. Die Strebe dient aber nicht der Stabilität sondern hilft beim Schweißen - ich kann also damit fahren.
> Wenn alles glatt läuft, bekomme ich nächste Woche sogar einen neuen (2017er) Rahmen zugesendet.
> Das ist ein Service!!!


Uh, ist das bei den 17er Rahmen immer noch der Fall? Muss man da jetzt öfters ein Auge drauf haben?


----------



## Sagatasan (23. September 2017)

Von wo ist dieser Bernhard!


----------



## urks (23. September 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Uh, ist das bei den 17er Rahmen immer noch der Fall? Muss man da jetzt öfters ein Auge drauf haben?


Nein, meiner war ein 2016er Rahmen.

Bernhard ist von everyday26 (D-Importeure).


----------



## Sagatasan (23. September 2017)

Ich hab noch bei komking.de gekauft.


----------



## DAKAY (23. September 2017)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Ich hab noch bei komking.de gekauft.



Ja und?


----------



## Sagatasan (23. September 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ja und?


Die führen Banshee nimmer


----------



## DAKAY (23. September 2017)

Ah jetzt. 
Banshee ist ja jetzt quasi Direktvertrieb, kannst dich also im Fall der Fälle  an everyday26 wenden.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ist einer von euch das antidote lifeline mal gefahren und kann war zum Vergleich zum rune sagen?


----------



## svenson69 (25. September 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ist einer von euch das antidote lifeline mal gefahren und kann war zum Vergleich zum rune sagen?



Hier 
Ich bin die DH Version gefahren.Aber du meinst ja bestimmt die Nano,oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hier
> Ich bin die DH Version gefahren.Aber du meinst ja bestimmt die Nano,oder?


 
Unterscheiden die sich nicht nur in den linkages? Aber sag mal bitte so oder so was dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (25. September 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Unterscheiden die sich nicht nur in den linkages?



Ja genau.Aber dadurch hat es ja 40mm mehr oder weniger Federweg,205mm am DH und 165mm am Nano.
Wenn die Größe richtig gepasst hätte und der Rahmen auch für 27.5 geeignet wäre,dann würd ich ihn immernoch fahren.War wirklich ein klasse Bike,das hat wirklich alles weggeschluckt was so angekommen ist.Und die Verarbeitung war auch wirklich top.
Das mit den Rune zu vergleichen passt nicht so ganz.Hier siehst du vielleicht warum 





Das sind ja zwei komplett unterschiedliche Bikes!
Bin ja auch ein Darkside gefahren und jetzt ein Legend,beide können gegen der Lifelinehinterbau nicht mithalten.
Wie es mit dem Nano und nur 165mm Federweg ist,kann ich nicht sagen.
Frag doch mal im AntidoteForum, da haben einige vom Dh auf Nano umgerüstet


----------



## jammerlappen (26. September 2017)

Hmm, mein Rune sieht da irgendwie anders aus, als deins ausgesehen hat 




Aber was hat dich am lifeline gestört? Mich irritiert ein wenig, wie die Kettenlinie aussehen soll.

Nebenbei: Beim Stöbern in deinem Fotoalbum kann man sich ja echt Komplexe erarbeiten. Geiler Shice da drin...


----------



## svenson69 (26. September 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Rune sieht da irgendwie anders aus, als deins ausgesehen hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast nur dickere Reifen

Es war mir einfach zu klein.Reach bei M war grad mal 405mm.Und halt kein 27.5
Das mit der Kettenlinie,meinst den 150mm Hinterbau mit dem 73mm Tretlager? Schläuft etwas schräg,aber läuft ohne weiteres.Zumindest bei einer kleinen Kassette.

Danke


----------



## reflux (27. September 2017)

Mal eine kleine Frage an die Banshee Experten.
Was sind die genauen Änderungen von dem Rune 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09/03/eurobike-2016-neue-rohrsaetze-und-farben-bei-banshee/

zu dem Rune davor?

Ausfallenden (jetzt auch Boost möglich), leichtere Rohre, Sattelrohr in 31,6. Hat sich an der Geometrie irgendwas geändert?


----------



## Braitax (27. September 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage an die Banshee Experten.
> Was sind die genauen Änderungen von dem Rune
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09/03/eurobike-2016-neue-rohrsaetze-und-farben-bei-banshee/
> 
> ...



Geometrie nichts und leichtere Rohre stimmt nicht.


----------



## reflux (27. September 2017)

Braitax schrieb:


> Geometrie nichts und leichtere Rohre stimmt nicht.




dann wurde es aber zumindest behauptet oder ?

ok, da steht schlanker im Artikel


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2017)

Braitax schrieb:


> Geometrie nichts und leichtere Rohre stimmt nicht.



Woher willst du das wissen ?
Hast eins aufgeschnitten ?


----------



## Braitax (27. September 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen ?
> Hast eins aufgeschnitten ?



Okay, wenn wir so kleinig sind...das Gesamtgewicht ist identisch. Und ja, das habe ich sogar geprüft.


----------



## lakekeman (27. September 2017)

Hmm meine 2017er sind leichter.
Ok keine 400g wie vorab angegeben. Eher 100-200g.
Aber die unterschiedlichen Rohrsätze sind ja nun auch klar zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2017)

Das meinte ich etwas ironisch.


----------



## reflux (27. September 2017)

Aber Geometrie (650B) ist exakt die selbe ?


----------



## iceis (27. September 2017)

.


----------



## Braitax (27. September 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> Lass dir kein scheiß erzählen...Geometrie ist weit davon entfernt (@Braitax schäm dich!) identisch zum alten zu sein.
> Hier die Geo vom alten (Runev2 bis 2015)
> 
> 
> ...



Er wollte den Vergleich von den Modellen 2016 und 2017. Also was ist dein Problem?


----------



## iceis (27. September 2017)

.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. September 2017)

reflux schrieb:


> Aber Geometrie (650B) ist exakt die selbe ?


 

Die Verstellungsoptionen sind anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (28. September 2017)

iceis schrieb:


> @Braitax, ok jetzt grade hab ichs auch gecheckt hahaha tut mir leid, ich war bei 2015 vs. 2016
> 
> Nix für ungut Leute


Ich hab mich glaub ich falsch ausgedrückt  Du hast mir jedefalls die richtige Antwort gegeben 
Das Grüne ist doch von 15 oder? Das Modell meine ich ...


----------



## iceis (28. September 2017)

.


----------



## reflux (28. September 2017)

Und will jetzt jemand sein Rune (ab 16) in XL loswerden ?


----------



## Evel Karnievel (28. September 2017)

Update: highrise (oldschool, man wird ja älter  )


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte an die Dämpfungsexperten einmal eine Frage:
Ich bin vor kurzem wieder einmal vom Kage zurück auf den DB Air CS im Rune. ich bin ihn mit den vorgeschlagenen 17mm Sag gefahren. Irre, wie das Radl damit am Boden pickt. da ist der Kage ein absolzter Rotz dagegen!

Allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich zu viel Federweg verbrauche. Schon bei kleinen Hüpfereien komm ich an di Grenzen (1m Drop und er geht durch). Ich habe dann langsam richtun 12mm Sag reduziert. Dadurch wird er aber eher etwas hölzern im Vergleich.

Ich fahre den Base Tune mit etwas schnellerer High Speed Zugstufe.

Nun meine Frage:
vom Bügelverhaten her gefallen mir die 17mm Sag gut! Um ihn weniger zum Durchschlagen zu bringen, was sollte ich tun?
Mehr HSC? Noch einen Volumenspacer rein und dann mit dem selben Setup probieren?


----------



## lakekeman (2. Oktober 2017)

Wie viele Spacer hast du denn drinnen?
Ich würde die Kammer komplett (!) voll machen. Dann passt es auch mit den 17mm.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Oktober 2017)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wie viele Spacer hast du denn drinnen?
> Ich würde die Kammer komplett (!) voll machen. Dann passt es auch mit den 17mm.


Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube einen großen und einen kleinen. Ich werde einmal schauen. Ich wiegen übrigens 71kg. Mit Bikezeug wohl zirka 75kg.


----------



## Jussi (2. Oktober 2017)

Welche Aircan hast du? 
Die XV funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht mit dem Rune, es sei denn du hast einen sehr moderaten Fahrstil.
Ich hatte zum Schluss die normale Aircan mit 2 XL Spacern verbaut.
Bin bisschen schwerer ca. 73kg.
Sag sollte beim Rune 17mm sein!


----------



## A7XFreak (2. Oktober 2017)

Fahre auch mit 3 XL Spacern, dann geht der eigentlich ganz gut. (85kg Fahrfertig)

Wo wir gerade bei dem DoubleBarrel sind: hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass der bockig geworden ist ohne das sich an den Einstellungen was geändert hat? Hatte den letztens eingeschickt aber das Problem ist immer noch da.


----------



## lakekeman (2. Oktober 2017)

XV Can und nicht funktionieren finde ich auch "etwas" übertrieben.
Ich konnte beim Air CS, Air Inline und IL immer sehr gute Setups finden wenn maximal voll mit Spacern.
Na klar ich muss nen moderaten Fahrstil haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (3. Oktober 2017)

Na dann stopf ich ihn morgen einmal voll. danke euch!


----------



## DAKAY (3. Oktober 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Na dann stopf ich ihn morgen einmal voll. danke euch!


Mach das, ich fahre jetzt ne kleine Kammer mit 2 Spacern und werde wohl noch mehr probieren.


----------



## Jussi (16. Oktober 2017)

Hi werde meinen Ersatzdämpfer verkaufen, bevor er in den Bikemarkt kommt erst hier.
Bin ihn dieses Jahr nicht mehr gefahren da ein Fox X2 kam.
Dämpfer war im Banshee Rune verbaut.

Zum Dämpfer:

Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS 216/63mm
Dabei sind normale (kleine) und XV (große) Air Can, alle Spacer (somit wirklich für jeden einstellbar) und Ersatz O-Ringe
Zustand und Funktion ist tadellos!

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Tapir1000 (19. Oktober 2017)

hiho, ich fahre nen 2014ner rune und mein ccdb is mir gerissen. nun hab ich nen monarch oder vivid im visier, kann mir da wer verraten was ich mir für buchsen bestellen muss ?

Ok, habs mittlerweile gechecked was ich bestellen muss...


----------



## A7XFreak (19. Oktober 2017)

Was heißt gerissen?


----------



## Tapir1000 (19. Oktober 2017)

Oh der link geht wohl nicht.

Der ccdb air ist an der kolbenseite in der nähe der dämpferaufnahme angerissen. Kann morgen mal n bild machen falls es wein interessiert Leider tritt jetzt öl aus und das ding kann in die tonne


----------



## wesone (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir im Herbst diesen Jahres eine Banshee Rune V2 (Rahmen aus 2015) aufgebaut. Jedoch bin ich mit der Hinterbauperfomance bis jetzt noch nicht so ganz warm geworden. Vor allem auf größeren Wurzelteppichen oder ähnlichen empfinde ich die Hinterbauperfomance als recht unruhig. Dämpfer ist der RS Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer im Tune L/L (aus dem aktuellen Modell), Gabel ist eine Manitou Mattoc Pro 2. Ich komme von einem Fanes V3 mit Vivid Air und bin vielleicht, was den Hinterbau angeht, etwas verwöhnt . Ich habe auch noch einen passenden Vivid Air aus meinem altem Fanes hier herum liegen, denn werde bei Gelegenheit mal noch ausprobieren.

Ich lese hier halt immer, das Rune wäre bergab ein ziemlich Bügeleisen.

Ähnliche Erfahrungen oder Tipps ?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2017)

Aber nicht mit dem Monarch. Dazu kommt, dass die Fallhöhe von der Fanes recht hoch ist. Ich habe den Wechsel von Monarch zu Vivid Air als Gamechanger erlebt. Allerdings habe ich als leichtgewicht derzeit 9 von 12 möglichen Spacern drin. Voll zugespacert bin ich auch gefahren und fand das auch richtig gut.


----------



## gsg9man (23. Oktober 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit dem Monarch.



Soll heißen der CC ist feinfühliger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (23. Oktober 2017)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Soll heißen der CC ist feinfühliger?


CC hat halt ne fette Bandbreite, muss man nicht umshimen, alles von außen einstellbar.
Selbst wenn der Monarch perfekt für dich geshimt ist kommt er nicht an die Performance eines Twintubedämpfers ran weil es eben keiner is^^


----------



## Jussi (24. Oktober 2017)

So‘n Cane Creek hätte ich noch 
Sogar mit kleiner Luftkammer


----------



## embee (28. Oktober 2017)

Falls hier jemand sucht... ich verkaufe mein 2014 Rune v2 XL. Checkt den Bikemarkt


----------



## Brookes (28. Oktober 2017)

So, stelle hiermit meinen Aufbau auch mal vor. Ca. 4 Wochen alt und wird gerade im Vinschgau eingeritten. Geiles Gefährt.

Leider werden wir beide aus familiären Gründen nicht miteinander alt.

Wer also Interesse an einem 2018er Rune hat (komplett oder in Parts), hier entlang:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1028410-banshee-rune-2018-gr-l-fox-fahrwerk-m-mst-tuning


----------



## Brookes (28. Oktober 2017)

Und hier noch der Rahmen einzeln zum Verkauf:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-2018-large-ohne-dampfer-oder-mit-fox-x2-mst


----------



## Frog (2. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde wohl mein Rune V2 (erstes Modell das nach D versendet wurden) verkaufen.
Was würdet Ihr noch für den recht gut aussehenden Rahmen zahlen? Ist Gr. "L". Farbe raw.
Dämpfer ein FOX FLOAT CTD FACTORY KASHIMA. 

Evtl.: 
-mit BOS Gabel (170mm) kaum gefahren oder Manitou Mattoc Pro 2017 (komplett schwarz und SL Achse).
-ACROS Steuersatz
- 650B und dazu die Ausfallenden für 26".

VG! Und Danke für ein paar Meinungen (die Antworten..1 € etc. brauchen wir nicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (6. November 2017)

Hallo! Hat zufällig wer ein gelbes Rune mit roten Decals? Wollt wissen ob da eine rote Mattoc farblich reinpasst, oder ob die rot Töne zu unterschiedlich sind? 

Danke


----------



## Brookes (7. November 2017)

Imho beisst sich das. Die Mattoc hat eher so ein Colarot und das Banshee ein  dunkleres Weinrot.


----------



## Brookes (7. November 2017)

Brookes schrieb:


> Imho beisst sich das. Die Mattoc hat eher so ein Colarot und das Banshee ein  dunkleres Weinrot.



Live um einiges krasser, vor allem im Sonnenschein. ;-)


----------



## DerDerWo (7. November 2017)

Männer,

ich greife das Dämpfer-Thema auch nochmals auf! Wer konnte bereits Erfahrungen mit folgenden Dämpfern im Rune sammeln?
- CC DB Air InLine CS
- CC DB Air CS
- RS Vivid Air

Sowohl Uphill- (evtl. stärkeres Wippen beim RS?) als auch, und noch viel wichtiger, die Downhill-Performance würde mich interessieren. Hat vielleicht sogar jemand einen direkten Vergleich?

Cheers!


----------



## martin82 (7. November 2017)

Hab DB AIR CS und Float X CTD Erfahrungen. 
Uphill geht an Float X CTD, der mit Climb Switch etwas antriebsfreudiger ist und weniger SAG "verbraucht"
Downhill geht an DB AIR, v.a. bessere High Speed Compression und linearere Ausnutzung wobei mit der Einstellerei sicherlich noch etwas Potential da wäre. Finde den Float X CTD aber auch nicht verkehrt. 
Vivid Air kann ich nix sagen aber da gibts hier sicherlich schon früher im Thread Erfahrungen.


----------



## Jussi (7. November 2017)

Der CCDB richtig abgestimmt mit richtiger AirCan, geht im DH schon saugut!!
Im Uphill auch mit CS gibt es sicher bessere.
Aber, Uphill... Beim Rune sollte der Focus im DH liegen!


----------



## lehugo (9. November 2017)

Hi.
Hat jemand noch Volume Spacer für einen Fox Float X EVOL übrig?
Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, aber das ganze Set brauche ich nicht 
Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Diesti (14. November 2017)

Bin dann auch mal mit von der Partie! Zwar noch ein wenig übergewichtig, aber freu mich schon auf die Probefahrt morgen


----------



## Diesti (15. November 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt erledigt! Läuft extrem Brutal gerade aus, aber enge Kurven fordern ganzschön Einsatz. Hat vielleicht jemand 26er Ausfallenden fürs 2017er übrig??


----------



## Brookes (15. November 2017)

Diesti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 665332 Erste Ausfahrt erledigt! Läuft extrem Brutal gerade aus, aber enge Kurven fordern ganzschön Einsatz.



Findest? Mit wieviel FW fährst du die MATTOC? Gerade in Kurven war ich begeistert wie gut es ging. Man muss nicht mal viel arbeiten. Nur den Mut haben es voll in die Kurve kippen zu lassen und über der Front zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (15. November 2017)

Diesti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 665332 Erste Ausfahrt erledigt! Läuft extrem Brutal gerade aus, aber enge Kurven fordern ganzschön Einsatz. Hat vielleicht jemand 26er Ausfallenden fürs 2017er übrig??



Ich erlebe es genau gegenteilig, komme vom Alutech Fanes und finde das Rune extrem agil und wendig. Ich fahre es in der tiefsten Einstellung und mit 170er Gabel.


----------



## Diesti (16. November 2017)

Mattoc fahr ich mit 160. Naja unter "enge kurve" Denke ich hat jeder eine andere Vorstellung. Damit war eher eine Kehre mit Felsabsatz am Hometrail gemeint die beim einfahren fast ein wenig hinterrad umlupfen erfordert. Da komm ich zb. Mit meinem verspielten Transition Scout einfach so rum wenn ichs schön Drück. Da ist halt die Länge vom Rune schon merkbar. (Soll ja auch so sein bei einem abwärtsorientierten Enduro). Aufs Vorderrad muss man halt richtig aktiv nachvorne um eine Spitzkehre umzusetzen.  Fanes in Large hab ich auch schon getestet, das ist ja bedeutend kürzer und geht viel leichter aufs Vorderrad. Fahr noch ein Alpine 160, und bis vor kurzem ein Airdrop Edit die schon nicht gerade kurz sind, aber das Banshee fühlt sich am wenigsten wendig an von den 3 Bikes.


----------



## Diesti (16. November 2017)

wesone schrieb:


> Ich erlebe es genau gegenteilig, komme vom Alutech Fanes und finde das Rune extrem agil und wendig. Ich fahre es in der tiefsten Einstellung und mit 170er Gabel.


Und wie findest du den Hinterbau im Vergleich zum Fanes? Bin das Fanes nur kurz Probegefahren ;-) hatte aber den Eindruck das es fast zuviel wegbügelt. Das Rune hat da schon mehr Pop und fährt sich da besser find ich


----------



## wesone (16. November 2017)

Diesti schrieb:


> Und wie findest du den Hinterbau im Vergleich zum Fanes? Bin das Fanes nur kurz Probegefahren ;-) hatte aber den Eindruck das es fast zuviel wegbügelt. Das Rune hat da schon mehr Pop und fährt sich da besser find ich


.

Das Fanes war schon ein richtiges Bügeleisen, das Rune hat mir dagegen für meinen persl. G eschmack, fast etwas zu viel Pop. Eine Mischung zwischen Fanes und Rune wäre ideal.

Von der Geometrie her gefällt mir das Rune wesentlich besser, von Hinterbau fand ich das Fanes angenehmer. Aber das ist ja immer etwas sehr subjektives.


----------



## Jussi (16. November 2017)

So unterschiedlich ist das empfinden auf dem Ratt.
Ich hatte erstmal versucht aus dem CCDB mehr Pop rauszubekommen mit der kleiner Kammer wars gut, später kam dann der X2, da ist auch der 3. Spacer verbaut.
Hab jetzt auch mal zum probieren mir ein CCDB Coil gekauft allerdings noch mit einer 400 Feder, finde den vom Pop her zu gering, wobei da noch einiges an Einstellungen drin ist.
Hatte den schonmal verbaut mit einer 350 Feder bei 73kg nackisch, da war der Dämpfer richtig gut, nur konnte ich an dem Tag das Springen nicht richtig testen.


----------



## Diesti (16. November 2017)

Ok dann sind wir beim Fanes ja einer Meinung was den Hinterbau angeht ;-) hab bei der ersten Ausfahrt die 450er Feder drinnen gehabt und jetzt auf die 400er gewechselt bei 74kg nackt. Morgen steht die nachste Testfahrt an. Ach ja! Bin jetzt mal in Neutraler Position unterwegs mit 27,5 Ausfallenden und 26 LR. 335 mm Tretlagerhöhe. Bin schon echt gespannt! Das Rune ist vom Hinterbau her auf alle Fälle dem Orange Alpine nicht unähnlich! Das Airdrop Edit war eher wie das Fanes einzuordnen


----------



## Kayya (17. November 2017)

Witzig! Danke für die Meinungen zum Fanes Rune Vergleich. Über lege grade vom fanes auf nen etwas progressiveres Rad mit mehr Pop umzusteigen. Hatte an das Rune/spitfire gedacht und nur zufällig hier rein geguckt. Zur Auswahl steht sonst noch Transition Patrol oder Kona Process 153. Die sollten wohl ähnlich wie das Rune sein.


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. November 2017)

Ahoi!
Da ich gerade nicht nachmessen kann: welche Größe haben denn die Schrauben der Ausfallenden (bis 2016)? M8x?


----------



## Pornspirit (26. November 2017)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> Da ich gerade nicht nachmessen kann: welche Größe haben denn die Schrauben der Ausfallenden (bis 2016)? M8x?


Weiß nicht ob du es noch brauchst: M8x12mm (Gesamtlänge 20mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s0nic (30. November 2017)

Guten Abend!
Ich würde gern von 26" auf 27,5" umsteigen und wollte kurz fragen ob die aktuell angebotenen Ausfallenden auch noch bei meinem 14er Rahmen passen oder ob ich mich nach gebrauchten umsehen muss?
Sollte jemand gerade ein paar passende Ausfallenden los werden wollen, darf er sich gerne melden 
Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Jan_1968 (1. Dezember 2017)

Nein, die passen leider nicht.

"alt": https://thumbor-static.factorymedia.com/LU7RXaPtC_NAqCOZbvpLytLR6Fg=/640x368/smart/http://cdn.coresites.factorymedia.com/dirt_new/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/dropout-settings.png

aktuell: http://bansheebikes.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/MY17-dropout-settings..png?x45452


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt aber Boost-Ausfallenden, die fürs V2 passen. Mußt mal beim Vertrieb nachfragen, ob es noch welche gibt.


----------



## MalcolmX (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab problemlos welche bekommen.
Ich würde mich ev von meinen Boost Ausfallern trennen, aber nur mit dranhängendem Rahmen


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. Dezember 2017)

Hey, ich hab schonmal drüben im Spitfire Thema gefragt aber viellicht ist hier ja auch jemand, der zufällig übrige Buchsen für Fox Dämpfer hat. Ein Kumpel hat einen Float rumliegen, den ich gerne mal im Spitfire testen würde.


----------



## woody2811 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich bräuchte 27.5" 148 Dropouts fürs Spitfire 2016. Könnte tauschen gegen 26" 142 Dropouts, 27.5" 142 Dropouts oder Geld!
LG
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (21. Dezember 2017)

Hätte noch einen Original Monarch Plus aus den 2016er Rune anzubieten (nur einmal Probegefahren).
Ich suche im Gegenzug einen Dämpfer für das Spitfire (200mmx57mm), Tausch also sehr willkommen.


----------



## Sid211985 (28. Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen, 
Ich interessiere mich für das Rune. 
Was darf es denn gebraucht noch kosten?


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Dezember 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Ich interessiere mich für das Rune.
> Was darf es denn gebraucht noch kosten?


Kommt wie immer drauf an 
Alter, Zustand, Zubehör usw., guck doch einfach mal im Bikemarkt. 

Ich hab demnächst einen 2015er Rahmen in Größe L und orange abzugeben, inkl. CC DB Air Dämpfer. Falls da Interesse besteht --> PN

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## svenson69 (28. Dezember 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Ich interessiere mich für das Rune.
> Was darf es denn gebraucht noch kosten?



Ich hätte noch ein ganzes Bike in M anzugeben 

Siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## Scheissenduro (28. Dezember 2017)

wesone schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen Original Monarch Plus aus den 2016er Rune anzubieten (nur einmal Probegefahren).
> Ich suche im Gegenzug einen Dämpfer für das Spitfire (200mmx57mm), Tausch also sehr willkommen.



Kein Rune, ich suche die Buchsen für mein Spitfire. Die Buchsen haben meines Wissens die gleichen Maße


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Dezember 2017)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> Kein Rune, ich suche die Buchsen für mein Spitfire. Die Buchsen haben meines Wissens die gleichen Maße



Ich könnte dir Huber-Buchsen von meinem Dämpfer anbieten, werden nicht mehr benötigt. Falls Interesse besteht, schreib mir ne PN.

edit:



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich hab demnächst einen 2015er Rahmen in Größe L und orange abzugeben, inkl. CC DB Air Dämpfer. Falls da Interesse besteht --> PN
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



Jetzt auch offiziell zu haben: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1057851-banshee-rune-v2-gr-l-inkl-cc-db-air-cs-und-headbadge

Kommt und kaufet


----------



## Evel Karnievel (2. Januar 2018)

Hat hier zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rune / Prime in der Größe XL?
Das Prime hat ja 4cm mehr Stack. Passt man da als langer Mensch spürbar besser „in“ das bike?
Reach sollte vernachlässigbar sein, da die 4mm durch eine längere Gabel kompensiert werden.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (12. Januar 2018)

Verkaufe nun mein 17/18er Rune in XL. Wer was langes / flaches sucht - bikemarkt!


----------



## DerDerWo (3. Februar 2018)

Hey,

kann jemand ein Setup für den CC DB Air CS empfehlen? Die vorgeschlagenen Basetune von CC finde ich oftmals nicht so passend. Habe ein 2017er Rune und komme auf ca 75 kg.

Schon mal schönen Dank!


----------



## A7XFreak (4. Februar 2018)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kann jemand ein Setup für den CC DB Air CS empfehlen? Die vorgeschlagenen Basetune von CC finde ich oftmals nicht so passend. Habe ein 2017er Rune und komme auf ca 75 kg.
> 
> Schon mal schönen Dank!


Was passt denn nicht? 
Ich musste mit meinen 85kilo die ganze Luftkammer zuspacern für genügend Endprogression. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (4. Februar 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt, konnte ich das Rune mit dem DB noch gar nicht testen. Ist quasi noch im Winterschlaf. Mir taugte einfach die Basetune von CC in Verbindung mit dem Demo nicht. Da musste ich schon noch bisschen drehen. Aber wenn die Basetune von der der Kombi Rune + DB schon in Ordnung ist werde ich so mal beginnen. Ich wollte, bevor es in den Süden geht, ganz einfach eine brauchbare Einstellung haben und nicht von null beginnen. Die unterschiedlichen Empfindungen sind mir aber durchaus bewusst.


----------



## DAKAY (4. Februar 2018)

DerDerWo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kann jemand ein Setup für den CC DB Air CS empfehlen? Die vorgeschlagenen Basetune von CC finde ich oftmals nicht so passend. Habe ein 2017er Rune und komme auf ca 75 kg.
> 
> Schon mal schönen Dank!


Musste auf die kleine Luftkammer gehen und diese komplett zuspacern, bis ich mit dem Dämpfer einigermaßen zufrieden war.
Basetune ging für mich gar nicht.
Habe die aktuelle Einstellung aber nicht parat.
Werde den Dämpfer, sobald ich mal günstig an einen Ersatzdämpfer komme, wohl mal zu nem Tuner schicken.

Edith: Wiege etwa 70kg


----------



## Jussi (4. Februar 2018)

Hab noch ein altes Setup

Starte einfach mal damit, hab auch ca. 75kg.
Aber ich denke du wirst irgendwann nach einer kleiner Air Can suchen.

Ca. 120psi
HSC ~1 Umdrehung von geschlossen
LSC 15 Klicks
HSR ~ 0,8 Umdrehungen
LSR 13 Klicks
2 L Spacer

Aber wie oben geschrieben, das war mein Start Setup das hat sich im Laufe der Zeit noch verändert und die kleine Air Can kam rein.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## A7XFreak (4. Februar 2018)

Apropos Air Can: Wo bekommt man denn die kleinere? ich find online immer nur die XVol.


----------



## DAKAY (4. Februar 2018)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Apropos Air Can: Wo bekommt man denn die kleinere? ich find online immer nur die XVol.



Probiere es mal bei Lemoshox


----------



## leidermeier (4. Februar 2018)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Apropos Air Can: Wo bekommt man denn die kleinere? ich find online immer nur die XVol.


Kannst bei cosmic über nen Händler bestellen, hab denen damals ne email geschrieben und die haben mir ne Teilenummer gegeben (was nicht vehindert hat das sie mir zuerst ne falsche geschickt haben)


----------



## FastFabi93 (18. Februar 2018)

Weiß jemand ob es für einen 2015 Rune Ausfallenden mit 27,5" und 12*148 gibt ? Falls nicht, passen die neuen Ausfallenden (die mit den zwei Positionen) auch in den alten Rahmen mit drei Positionen ?
Wäre super, wenn da jemand Bescheid weiß.


----------



## leidermeier (18. Februar 2018)

Die neuen passen nicht.

Es gibt aber 27,5 boost ausaller für die mit 3 positionen


----------



## Diesti (25. Februar 2018)

Falls wer einen günstigen Coildämpfer mit Plattform sucht der im Rune funktioniert!
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1085011-marzocchi-rocco-tst-r-216x63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (28. Februar 2018)

Freunde, will hier jemand (s)ein Schaltauge für das 2017er Rune los werden? Evtl. findet ihr in mir einen Abnehmer. Gerne PN.


----------



## svenson69 (3. März 2018)

So das letzte Bild von meinem Rune
Nach fast 4 Jahren gehen wir getrennte Wege. 
Es wahr mir eine Ehre, mit dem Bike und mit euch


----------



## Jan_1968 (3. März 2018)

Und womit wirst Du jetzt fremdgehen? ...junger, hübscher, blonder?


----------



## Urmel33 (3. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, ob der 2017er Rahmen ein Offset am Hinterbau bzgl. der Laufräder hat?


----------



## Jan_1968 (3. März 2018)

Offset am Hinterbau? Mit 650B Ausfallenden ist die Kettenstrebenlänge 1cm länger als mit 26" Ausfallenden. ...oder verstehe ich die Frage falsch?


----------



## Urmel33 (3. März 2018)

Offset im Sinne von einer außermittigen Felge, also keine gleichen Abstände zu den Seiten der Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (3. März 2018)

Hätte es nen asymmetrischen Hinterbau wüssten wir hier davon.


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> So das letzte Bild von meinem Rune
> Nach fast 4 Jahren gehen wir getrennte Wege.
> Es wahr mir eine Ehre, mit dem Bike und mit euch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 703677



Zum Glück hast ja noch ein Banshee zum trösten....
Aber was hast denn jetzt für ein Enduro?


----------



## svenson69 (4. März 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast ja noch ein Banshee zum trösten....
> Aber was hast denn jetzt für ein Enduro?



Im Moment weiß ich nicht mal ob es nochmal ein Enduro geben wird
Habe es gerade nicht so mit biken. Das Legend steht auch komplett verdreckt seit letztem Jahr in der Garage und wartet auf etwas Zuneigung.


----------



## Jussi (4. März 2018)

Ich würde mich opfern und deinem Legend Zuneigung schenken!
Zumal der Park bei uns ab diesem Wochenende geöffnet hat


----------



## svenson69 (5. März 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich würde mich opfern und deinem Legend Zuneigung schenken!
> Zumal der Park bei uns ab diesem Wochenende geöffnet hat



Ich hoffe doch mal, das die Lust wieder kommt sobald es wärmer wird


----------



## A7XFreak (9. März 2018)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Da___Wid (18. März 2018)

@svenson69
Guck mal, erkennst du es wieder ?


----------



## svenson69 (18. März 2018)

Da___Wid schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 709076 @svenson69
> Guck mal, erkennst du es wieder ?



Der goldene Schneidwerk Aufkleber an der Schwinge verrät es, mein alter Runerahmen 
Sehr schön aufgebaut


----------



## gsg9man (18. März 2018)

Wenn jemand Interesse an einem 2016er V2 Rune in neon "rot", Größe L hat bitte mal bei mir melden. Falls ich einen gutes Angebot bekomme würde ich mich evtl nach etwas neuem umsehen. Bilder gibts in meinem Profil. (Ich bin Erstbestizer, Rechnung vorhanden, keine 500km gelaufen)


----------



## Pure_Power (18. März 2018)

Mein erstes Rune, löst mein in die Jahre gekommenes LV 601 ab.









-Banshee Rune v3 L 2018
-Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air RCT3 650B 170mm QR15x100
-Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 216x63 (L/L)
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered matte jet
-Tune UD 1.1/8" Spacer 15mm + 10mm
-Syntace Megaforce2 40mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech Evo M4 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram (rechts+links)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit + schwarze Borecaps
-Hope C Adapter schwarz
-Hope B Adapter schwarz
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp Trigger
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp
-Sram X01 XG-1095 10-42
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-77designz freesolo S3/E-Type
-Reset GXPLite MTB 73mm black
-Sram X01 GXP black/grey 170mm
-Bionicon C.Guide ECO
-absoluteBLACK OVAL SRAM GXP N/W direct mount chainring 32T
-Race Face Crankboots medium black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-BikeYoke REVIVE 160 31.6 Triggy
-Selle Italia SLR 135gr
-Tune Schraubwürger 34,9mm black
-Tune King15 / Kong X12 XD - Carbonal MX735 650B | 35mm - Sapim Cx-Ray - Sapim Inverted
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 27.5x2.35" Evo TLE TrailStar
-Schwalbe Rock Razor 27.5x2,35" Evo RaceGuard TLE TravelStar
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Tesa 4289 Rimtape 25mm
-2x50ml NoTubes tire sealant
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

*edit*  13,28kg

Ich vermute, dass der Monarch den Hinterbau des Rune ein wenig _kastriert_. Ein Float X2 2pos wird verbaut alsbald ich wieder ein wenig Taschengeld über habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. März 2018)

Hat jemand hier einen Manitou McLeod oder einen DVO Topaz in sein Rune gesteckt? Mit dem Monarch bin ich auch nicht so wirklich zufrieden, und bei der Recherche zum Topaz bin ich auch noch auf den McLeod gestoßen, der auch recht gut sein soll (aber keinen Ausgleichsbehälter hat - dafür ist er ziemlich günstig).

Der Topaz ist am Spindrift von einem Freund, und der war schon ziemlich feinfühlig, als ich mich mal drauf gehockt habe (mit ungefähr 20 Kilo weniger als er). Und er meinte auch, dass er bisher keinen so guten Dämpfer gefahren hat.


----------



## Diesti (19. März 2018)

Ich Hatte den Mc Leod im Rune. Ohne Kingcan viel zu viel Progression, mit der Kingcan auf halb Vokumen war er ganz gut. Hatte aber keinen vergleich zum Monarch aber zum DB Air CS! Bergauf ist der MC Leod genial wegen der straffen Plattform, bergab ging der DB Air aber doch besser.


----------



## Diesti (19. März 2018)

Beweisfoto ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (19. März 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Ich Hatte den Mc Leod im Rune. Ohne Kingcan viel zu viel Progression, mit der Kingcan auf halb Vokumen war er ganz gut. Hatte aber keinen vergleich zum Monarch aber zum DB Air CS! Bergauf ist der MC Leod genial wegen der straffen Plattform, bergab ging der DB Air aber doch besser.


Hm, tatsächlich zu viel Progression? Ich dachte das Rune wäre schon recht degressiv bei der Kinematik, um eben mit Luftdämpfern gut zusammenzuspielen.
Hattest du die KingCan einfach zugespacert, oder da irgendwas tunen lassen? @Symion bietet da ja anscheinend direkt ein Tuning an, wo auch gleich dieser seltsam nötige Reset der Negativluftkammer gelöst wird (was schon ein Abturner wäre).

Ein Vergleich zum DB Air bringt mir allerdings leider auch nicht soo viel, ich fürchte für den bin ich dann zu blöd für die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. März 2018)

Hauptsache hier kommt so schnell keiner mit ner guten Bewertung für den Topaz vorbei. Nicht dass ich da auch noch mal ran muss...


----------



## Diesti (19. März 2018)

@sp00n82  Der Mc Leod mit original Luftkammer passte überhaupt nicht. Der rauschte selbst mit 25% sag extrem durch, auf sagen wir mal 3/4 vom FW, und das restliche 1/4 fühlte sich fast wie ein Hydraulisches Bottom out an. Die Kingcan kann man im Volumen fia O-Ring auf halbes Volumen einstellen. So fand ich ihn ziemlich passend


----------



## limbokoenig (20. März 2018)

Jetzt Kauf Mal jemand nen topaz und schreib nen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht.

(Und hoffentlich funktioniert er furchtbar schlecht mit dem ks link. Würde mir 400€ sparen )


----------



## urks (20. März 2018)

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, welchen Tune Banshee beim Monarch für den 2017/18er Rahmen empfiehlt? 
Die Sache ist, dass ich nach einem Strebenbruch an meinen 2016er Rahmen als Ersatz einen neuen 2018er Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bekommen habe. Jetzt bin ich eben auf der Suche nach einem passenden Dämpfer. 
Auch für andere Empfehlungen (statt Monach+) bin ich offen - der Dämpfer soll vor allem gut auf den Rahmen abgestimmt sein...


----------



## jammerlappen (20. März 2018)

Dein Gewicht würde ich in der Frage auch berücksichtigen. Auch was und wie du fährst spielt sicher ne Rolle. Mein Bauch sagt, dass der CCDB sicher einer der bessseren "Allrounddämpfer" sein sollte.
Ich bin mit dem Vivid (m/l und dreiviertel zugespacert, tendenziell leicht straffer im Sag) ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (20. März 2018)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Jetzt Kauf Mal jemand nen topaz und schreib nen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht.



Nen besseren Test wirst du doch nicht bekommen?
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/03/16/dvo-topaz-t3-air-daempfer-test/


----------



## limbokoenig (20. März 2018)

Ja, deshalb bin ich auch erst auf den Topaz gekommen. Geht mir eher darum wie gut er mit dem banshee Hinterbau harmoniert.


----------



## urks (20. März 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Dein Gewicht würde ich in der Frage auch berücksichtigen. Auch was und wie du fährst spielt sicher ne Rolle. .


Mit Ausrüstung bringe ich 80 kg auf die Waage, vom fahren her von verblockt / technisch über flotte Endurobolzereien bis hin zu gelegentlichen Bikepark ausflügen.
Im alten Rahmen hatte ich den Monarch plus mit M/L tune, der hat mir im Prinzip nicht schlecht gefallen.


----------



## lakekeman (20. März 2018)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb bin ich auch erst auf den Topaz gekommen. Geht mir eher darum wie gut er mit dem banshee Hinterbau harmoniert.



Das Rune braucht ordentlich Progression vom Dämpfer. Das lässt sich mit dem Topaz sehr gut machen.
Darüberhinaus hat der Banshee Hinterbau ja keine besonderen Eigenheiten. Von daher sollten die Infos aus einem generellen Test schon recht brauchbar sein.


----------



## Dakeyras (20. März 2018)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Das Rune braucht ordentlich Progression vom Dämpfer. Das lässt sich mit dem Topaz sehr gut machen.
> Darüberhinaus hat der Banshee Hinterbau ja keine besonderen Eigenheiten. Von daher sollten die Infos aus einem generellen Test schon recht brauchbar sein.


Sollte, hätte, könnte... 

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass jemand mal den dvo jade im Rune hatte und den etwas unterdämpft fand. Finde es aber auf die Schnelle nicht. Ich weiß, ein Jade ist kein Topaz, aber ein 4-Gelenker ist auch kein VPP Hinterbau... 

Insofern finde ich den Wunsch nach spezifischen Erfahrungen im betreffenden Rahmen nachvollziehbar. Dämpfertests im Rahmen XY sind nun mal nicht so einfach übertragbar. Gerade wenn der Dämpfer in einem 4-Gelenker getestet wurde und nach einem VPP Hinterbau gefragt wurde.


----------



## lakekeman (20. März 2018)

Hmm natürlich ist der Wunsch nach Erfahrungen mit der spezifischen Dämpfer/Rahmenkombination absolut nachvollziehbar. Habe ich irgendwo gesagt dass das nicht so ist?

Ich denke aber schon, dass die Tests soweit übertragbar sind, dass man einen Anhaltspunkt dafür hat was vom Produkt zu erwarten ist.
Zumindest habe ich auch diese Erfahrungen gemacht. Sonst wäre wohl auch jeder Dämpfertest völlig unsinnig.



Dakeyras schrieb:


> Sollte, hätte, könnte...



Ja klar, und die Erfahrungen irgendeiner Person im Forum sind dann also kein sollte, hätte, könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (25. März 2018)

Vllt kann @Masberg ja noch was dazu sagen? Du hast doch einen topaz im prime oder?


----------



## MalcolmX (28. März 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rune, löst mein in die Jahre gekommenes LV 601 ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiler Aufbau.
Hast du zum Gewicht noch eine Liste? Kommt mir schon echt zu leicht vor....


----------



## Pure_Power (28. März 2018)

Gude, ja ich war auch sehr angenehm überrascht! Teile einzeln gewogen habe ich nicht und Excel Liste mit Einzelgewichten führe ich auch nicht. Das 601 zuvor hatte mit 26" und SG Pelle am HR 12,9kg. Großteil der Teile habe ich übernommen. https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2212722


----------



## Jussi (28. März 2018)

Ich denke schon das es mit dem Gewicht hinkommt.
Du hast nen LRS und dein Dämpfer wiegt auch nicht so viel, im Vergleich zum CC. 
Mein Rune von 2015 hatte mit CC etwas über 14,...


----------



## PazClemenza (28. März 2018)

Ist ja auch ziemlich geschmeidig, dass man das Ding in beide Richtungen aufbauen kann und es immer funktioniert


----------



## Pure_Power (28. März 2018)

Also meine Gewichtsangaben _stimmen_, da ist nichts schön _zensiert_.
Ihr habt ja beide noch das Ur-v2, der neueren Rune Rahmen (für mich v3!) ist ja ein paar Gramm leichter...
250gr Pedale, 135gr Sattel, Reset Innenlager, Titanschrauben wo es geht, 1500gr LRS, keine DH Pellen, Plastik-Lenker-Kurbel, DM Kettenblatt, keine original Sattelklemme, usw...
Ich habe mich in der Vergangenheit ja selber im Fotoalbum bei gewissen Gewichtsangaben (z.B. angebliche 13kg Tyee Aufbauten...) sehr kritisch geäußert, grade aus dem Grund habe ich es da nicht nötig bzw. kann es mir nicht _erlauben _zu _flunkern_. Und mein Legend will ich zeitnah auch noch unter 15kg sehen, die 15,38kg _nerven _mich.
Spitfire (12,63kg) und Darkside (13,98kg) waren eine ähnliche Überraschung wie das Rune. https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2252269
Mit dem Float X2 dürfte das Rune dann bei 13,5 landen, das Spitfire wird noch bei 12,5 ankommen sowie das Legend u15. Darkside ist so top.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. März 2018)

Coil ist goil! 





ordentliche Fotos gibts, wenn man wieder richtig biken kann. Bei uns noch Schnee....


----------



## PazClemenza (29. März 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Coil ist goil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steiler Geiß!!!


----------



## Sewerrider (12. April 2018)

Hi Leute, 

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rune zu zulegen und bin ein wenig unsicher wegen der Größe.  

Ich bin 1,86m groß mit einer Schritthöhe von 83,5cm und habe dazu recht lange Arme #affenindex 
Ich hatte bisher Räder in L mit einem Reach von ca. 460mm und mit denen kam ich nicht so gut klar. Ich tendiere von den Daten und dem Gefühl her eher zu XL weil der Rahmen in L doch eher dem ähnelt was ich bisher gefahren bin.

Wenn zufällig jemand aus dem Raum Düsseldorf/Köln/Wuppertal oder Umgebung kommt und mir sein Rune in XL zum Probesitzen zur verfügung stellen könnte würde mir das sehr helfen. 

Danke und Grüße 


Sewerrider


----------



## Urmel33 (15. April 2018)

Ich bin genauso groß wie du (1,86cm), habe allerdings eine 89er Schrittlänge. 
Ich hatte vorher ein Rad mit 425 mm Reach und bin direkt auf ein 2017er Rune in XL umgestiegen. 
Das gute Gerät passt wie angegossen. 
Deine Schrittlänge sollte da auch noch mit reinpassen. Ich verwende gerade ein Moveloc mit 200 mm Verstellweg und habe noch etwas Luft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (19. April 2018)

Nachdem bei meinem 2016er Rune letzten Herbst eine Querstrebe im Hinterbau gebrochen ist, wurde der Rahmen von Banshee durch einen 2018er ersetzt.

Die Farbe Gunmetal, welche ich ursprünglich hatte, gibt´s bekanntlich 2018 nicht mehr, daher hab ich mich für Lime entschieden.

Die daraus entstandene Kombination mit der Racingline Magura ist -  naja, ich würde es einmal als „interessant“ bezeichnen. Auf alle Fälle ruft sie sehr unterschiedliche Reaktionen hervor 

Auch die restlichen Teile wurden vom alten Rahmen übernommen, mit Ausnahme der Sattelstütze. Hier habe ich auf eine 185mm Bikeyoke gewechselt, um fürs technische Gelände maximale Freiheit unterm Hintern zu haben.

Wird eine spannende Saison – in den steirischen und niederösterreichischen Bergen werde ich mit dem knallgelben Radl vermutlich ein interssantes Ziel für die Grünmäntel abgeben


----------



## WOli (20. April 2018)

Morgen,
was für eine Bremsenaufnahme ist das denn am Rune hinten? Welchen Adapter brauch ich da für eine Magura MT6 Bremse?
Viele grüße und danke
Oli


----------



## PazClemenza (20. April 2018)

WOli schrieb:


> Morgen,
> was für eine Bremsenaufnahme ist das denn am Rune hinten? Welchen Adapter brauch ich da für eine Magura MT6 Bremse?
> Viele grüße und danke
> Oli



Kommt auf die Scheibe an, IS 2000


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2018)

PazClemenza schrieb:


> IS 2000


Mit standardmäßigem IS auf PM 180er Adapter.


----------



## Affekopp (22. April 2018)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> MST ist Top. Hab auch einen MST Monarch Plus und der ist einem standard Monarch um Welten überlegen.
> Steht höher im Federweg, kein Spiken mehr beim anbremsen, mehr gegendruck in der mitte, mehr ruhe im Heck.
> Lässt sich einfach entspannter fahren. Und Mario ist einfach ein super Typ.



Hi, 

bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten zum Tuning des Monarch Plus im Banshe. Was du schreibst klingt vielversprechend. Habe auch gezielt nach einem Feedback gesucht, wie sich das MST auf die "Wipptendenzen" auswirkt: 

"_(...) mehr ruhe im Heck_" klingt sehr gut.


----------



## wesone (23. April 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten zum Tuning des Monarch Plus im Banshe. Was du schreibst klingt vielversprechend. Habe auch gezielt nach einem Feedback gesucht, wie sich das MST auf die "Wipptendenzen" auswirkt:
> 
> "_(...) mehr ruhe im Heck_" klingt sehr gut.


Bei Fahradfahrwerk gibt es auch die Möglichkeit dem Monarch tunen zu lassen.


----------



## Affekopp (23. April 2018)

wesone schrieb:


> Bei Fahradfahrwerk gibt es auch die Möglichkeit dem Monarch tunen zu lassen.



... das Tuning dort ist das MST, oder?


----------



## sp00n82 (23. April 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ... das Tuning dort ist das MST, oder?


Laut Webseite ja. Allerdings kommt man da bei Service + Tuning auch schon auf 250€. Für 200 Euro mehr bekäme ich dann auch schon einen DVO Topaz, da bin ich gerade irgendwie am Schwanken... es ist zwar schon irgendwie dekadent, anstatt nem Service gleich einen neuen Dämpfer zu holen , aber ohne Tuning bin ich mit dem Monarch nicht so wirklich zufrieden. Der stempelt mir irgendwie zu sehr in schnellem ruppigem Gelände, und er ist ja auch nicht auf 60kg Fahrergewicht ausgelegt.

Der @Lord Helmchen antwortet leider gerade nicht auf Anfragen, dort hatte ich den Monarch für mein Slide servicen und zumindest auch mal shimstacken lassen, danach war das schon etwas besser.


----------



## A7XFreak (24. April 2018)

Hatte schonmal jemand das Problem, dass der CCDB nicht mehr komplett ausfedert? Wenn man ne weile fährt sackt der langsam zusammen. Dann fehlt so circa 1cm Federweg. Über Nacht fährt der dann allerdings wieder komplett aus. Die Dichtungen der Luftkammer sinds scheinbar nicht, die wurden schon gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (24. April 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten zum Tuning des Monarch Plus im Banshe. Was du schreibst klingt vielversprechend. Habe auch gezielt nach einem Feedback gesucht, wie sich das MST auf die "Wipptendenzen" auswirkt:
> 
> "_(...) mehr ruhe im Heck_" klingt sehr gut.



genau - seit dem MST-Tuning bin ich mit dem Monarch+ eigentlich ziemlich happy. sehr unauffällig/Effizient für Touren und so wie von @Ghost-Boy beschrieben

ist natürlich nicht so plush wie ein VIVD AIR oder z.B. ein CCDB Coil - aber um welten Effizenter bei immer noch guter Performance


----------



## jannemann1911 (28. April 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese doch schon einige Zeit hier mit. Nun habe ich mich entschieden mein Swoop 170 Rahmen gegen einen neuen 18er Rune auszutauschen, da ich diesen doch zu lang finde bzw. zu groß damals gekauft habe(20"). Eigentlich hatte ich mich 2015 schon in das orangene Rune verliebt aber Radon hatte das bessere Angebot.
Ich nehme an mit 1.82 sollte ich mit einem L Rahmen eine Punktlandung machen.(falls nicht korriegiert mich gern)
Nun zu meiner Frage, gibt es im Raum Köln/Bonn oder auch 100km Umkreis jemanden mit einem 17er oder 18er L Rune auf dem man mal Probesitzen könnte?
Für alle Infos und Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar und hoffe dann bald auch mein Rune hier präsentieren zu können.

edit*Den Standort Thread zum 16er Rune kenne ich bereits aber dort sind kaum bzw. kein L 17er bzw.18er Modell

LG
Jan


----------



## WOli (2. Mai 2018)

Mal eine Frage: mein 2018er Rune mit X2-Dämpfer (es fährt übrigens prima) hat an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme Spiel. Wenn man die Befestigungsschrauben nicht stark anzieht, dann ruckelt es an dieser Stelle z.B. beim Anheben vom Sattel deutlich.

Nachgemessen und ausprobiert sieht das so aus:
- der Rune-Bolzen hat einen gemessenen Außendurchmesser von knapp 7,9mm
- der Test-Bolzen von meinem Stevens hat ziemlich genau einen Außendurchmesser von 8,0mm
- der Stevens-Bolzen passt (immer noch mit Spiel) in die Dämpferbuchse vom Rune rein: die Dämpfer-Bohrung hat also einen Innendurchmesser > 8,0mm.
- Der Rune-Bolzen wackelt in der Auhnahmebohrung vom Rahmen rum
- Der Stevens-Bolzen passt in die Aufnahmebohrung vom Rune-Rahmen nicht rein
- Die Bohrung am Rahmen hat also einen Innendurchmesser von knapp 8,0mm

Als MaschBauer finde ich solche Toleranzen "ungewöhnlich". Dass die ganzen wechselnden Kräfte vom Hinterbau nur durch die Reibkräfte von der Schrauben-Pressung aufgenommen werden sollen, leuchtet mir nicht so recht ein. Ich mach mir da eher Sorgen, dass bei solchen Toleranzen auf die Dauer die Bohrungen ausschlagen oder dass der Bolzen immer mehr Riefen bekommt.

Ist das bei den Rune normal, bzw. ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Mai 2018)

Mach mal bitte ein Foto. Normal ist das nicht.


----------



## WOli (3. Mai 2018)

Ok, ich besorg mir mal eine Schieblehre, bei der man die 1/100 gut fotografieren kann und mach dann paar Fotos


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Mai 2018)

Du schreibst von Buchse, Bolzen und Dämpferbohrung. Daher interessierte mich das komplette Buchsensetup, aber egal. Mir scheint (nachdem ich dein Posting nochmal gelesen hab) doch ziemlich normal, dass die Buchse fest "geklemmt" wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (3. Mai 2018)

Mich hat das Thema auch bereits einmal beschäftigt und ich habe beim Hrn. Huber (Huber Buchsen) nachgefragt.
Er sagt, dass das Spiel zwischen Bolzen und Buchsen nicht stört - wenn die Buchsen geklemmt sind, sollte sich dort nichts mehr zueinander bewegen.
Hast du schon das Spiel Gleitlager zu Buchsen (im eingebauten Zustand) kontrolliert? Es könnte sein, dass auch bei neuen Gleitlagern ein Spiel besteht (z.B. durch Toleranzen beim Dämpferauge).


----------



## WOli (4. Mai 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Daher interessierte mich das komplette Buchsensetup



Meinst Du so ein Foto?



urks schrieb:


> Er sagt, dass das Spiel zwischen Bolzen und Buchsen nicht stört - wenn die Buchsen geklemmt sind, sollte sich dort nichts mehr zueinander bewegen.



Ok, danke. Geklemmt bewegt sich nichts, also lass ich alles so wie es ist und freu mich einfach, dass das Rune so schön fährt


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Mai 2018)

Hm. Wenn ich vom Rock Shox Monarch auf den DVO Topaz umbauen möchte, benötige ich dann auch neue Mounting Hardware? Von DVO gibt es ein Einbaubuchsenset für 8mm, das sieht aber zumindest auf den ersten Blick genauso aus wie mein aktuelles. Wobei es da auch nur 40mm gäbe, und keine 20mm (wohl aber 19 und 20??).
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=140157;menu=1000,2,119;page=3

Als Gleitlager werden da diese Teile mit Kragen verwendet, die sind ja schon anders als die normalen Rock Shox Lager.
https://www.bike24.com/p2225259.html


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Mai 2018)

Hi zusammen,

hab mal ne Frage bevor ich was falsch mache 
Ich würde gerne meinen 16er Rune Rahmen auf 650B umbauen. Im gleichen Zug wollte ich auch auf die Eagle und 148er Nabenbreite umbauen.
Bisher fahre ich eine 142er Nabe. Dazu eine X01 Kurbel von Sram mit einem ganz normalen 11Fach KB für 94 Lochkreis.

Reicht es die 148er Ausfallenden zu kaufen, dazu den passenden Boost LRS und für vorne ein Eagle KB? Passt die Kettenlinie dann? Muss ich was an der Kurbel ändern? Kann ich auch ein 11Fach Stahl KB fahren?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Zweifel 
Vielen Dank!

EDIT: 
Nach weiterer Suche gehe ich davon aus, dass ich einfach ein Directmount Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset brauche. Werde wohl ein ovales von Absolute Black probieren. Falls ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren


----------



## leidermeier (6. Mai 2018)

Ich kann da nur was zum phantom (altes modell) und Prime (18er) sagen

Ich hab bei beiden ein boost laufrad mit eagle aber mit non boost Kettenblatt gefahren und das passt gut


----------



## WOli (6. Mai 2018)

Ich hab im Rune auch ein Boost Laufrad mit direct mount absolut black oval non-boost Kettenblatt. Passt gut.


----------



## Andreas.blub (6. Mai 2018)

Dann scheinen die 3mm nicht so die Rolle zu spielen 
Ich meine viel ist das auch nicht


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Mai 2018)

Hat hier jetzt eigentlich jemand den Topaz im Rune? Wenn Ja - funzt der wohl auch bei Leichtgewichten?


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2018)

Also bestellt hab ich mir mal einen gebrauchten, mal schauen ob er rechtzeitig bis Freitag zum Urlaub ankommt, und ob dann auch die Buchsen rechtzeitig ankommen, bzw. ob ich die alten weiter verwenden kann.


----------



## WOli (7. Mai 2018)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Dann scheinen die 3mm nicht so die Rolle zu spielen



Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an, welche Gänge man hauptsächlich benutzt. Ich fahr am Albtrauf und in den Alpen auf den großen 3 Ritzeln hoch und bergab nehm ich dann irgendein mittleres Rizel. Die kleinen Ritzel benutze ich so gut wie nicht, daher passt non-boost für meinen Fall gut.

In anderen Gebieten kann das ja durchaus anders sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (7. Mai 2018)

WOli schrieb:


> Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an, welche Gänge man hauptsächlich benutzt. Ich fahr am Albtrauf und in den Alpen auf den großen 3 Ritzeln hoch und bergab nehm ich dann irgendein mittleres Rizel. Die kleinen Ritzel benutze ich so gut wie nicht, daher passt non-boost für meinen Fall gut.
> 
> In anderen Gebieten kann das ja durchaus anders sein.



Ich werd’s auf jeden Fall mal probieren. Würde gerne das Stahl KB fahren. Die 15€ sind einen Versuch wert. 
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Andreas.blub (8. Mai 2018)

Hat hier jemand zufällig noch Ausfallenden für ein 2016 Rune rumliegen? 148x12. Leider sind die über Banshee gerade nicht zu bekommen 

Sorry für den Doppelpost!


----------



## Kjuit (18. Mai 2018)

Hi,

ich habe vorhin erst meine Ausfallenden 12x148mm für 27.5" reingestellt, in den Bikemarkt.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...-fur-rune-spitfire-phantom-darkside-und-prime


MfG Sebastian


----------



## Kjuit (18. Mai 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein mein Banshee Rune V2 BJ15 in "L", CC DB und würde gerne die Gabel (160mm) auf 180mm traveln.
Hinterbau: 12x150mm, 27.5", Position: mitte
Gabel: RockShox Yari DebonAir RC.

jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Gibt Banshee eine Freigabe für eine 180mm Gabel bzw. habt ihr Erfahrungswerte für mich?
2. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Konstelation? voren 180mm hinten 160mm Federweg!
3. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem absenken bzw. erhöhen des Hinterbaus


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sebastian


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2018)

Hat jemand von euch gerade parat welcher Spacer bei Shimano für 1x11 unter das Tretlager gehört damit die Kettenlinie gescheit ist? 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2018)

@Kjuit 180er Gabeln sind kein Problem am Rune. Banshee erlaubt das auch. Ob es dir taugt musst du vielleicht mal selber testen. Kann mir gut vorstellen dass es bei dem 15er ohne wirkliche 650b Geometrie vielleicht etwas schwierig wird genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen wenn die Geometrie auf „low“ steht.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2018)

Kjuit schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein mein Banshee Rune V2 BJ15 in "L", CC DB und würde gerne die Gabel (160mm) auf 180mm traveln.
> Hinterbau: 12x150mm, 27.5", Position: mitte
> ...


Ich hab das 16er ne Zeit lang mit 180mm vorne gefahren. Allerdings mit 26" im tieferen 16er Modell. Jetzt hab ich 170mm und die ganze Sache ist irgendwie kompakter geworden. 180mm waren aber auch voll ok.


----------



## Kjuit (18. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antworten,
über weitere Meinungen würde ich mich trozdem freuen.

Ich denke ich werde in nächster Zukunft auf 170mm Federweg umsteigen und im Notfall kann ich dann mit dem Hinterbau zumindest den Lenkerkopf- Winkel wieder angleichen. Mit dem angehobenen Tretlager, muss ich halt klar kommen. Aber die 3mm 

Habe nur den Beitrag vom Bike der Woche gelesen, wo jemand ne 180mm Gabel drin hat und den Hinterbau sogar noch auf High stehen hat


----------



## Jussi (18. Mai 2018)

Ich hab auch ein 15er Rune mit 27,5”
Anfangs bin ich es hinten Low und 170mm gefahren, Lenker mit wenig Rise.

Habe dann Interessehalber umgebaut.
170 auf 160mm, Lenker mit mehr Rise um die Höhe des Lenkers beizubehalten und Offset Buchsen um den Lenkwinkel wieder flacher zu fahren und Tretlager weiter abzusenken.
Dieser Umbau brachte so extrem viel an Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeit das ich es so nun schon seit ca. 2,5 Jahre fahre! 

Ich bin der Meinung das eine 180mm Gabel nicht optimal ist, vorallem der Federwegsunterschied und das hohe Tretlager wären für mich ein No-Go!

Berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen wenn du es umgebaut hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kjuit (18. Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Kannst du nochmal definieren, was dein Verständnis von low ist? Meinst du entweder 1. Flip chip Bohrung unten, sodass der Hinterbau höher liegt oder 2. Flip chip Bohrung oben, sodass der Hinterbau tiefer liegt?


----------



## Jussi (18. Mai 2018)

Low bezieht sich auf Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel.
Somit ist bei Low der Flipchip so gedreht das die Schraube oben ist und der Hinterbau tief ist!


----------



## svenson69 (20. Mai 2018)

Kjuit schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten,
> über weitere Meinungen würde ich mich trozdem freuen.
> 
> Ich denke ich werde in nächster Zukunft auf 170mm Federweg umsteigen und im Notfall kann ich dann mit dem Hinterbau zumindest den Lenkerkopf- Winkel wieder angleichen. Mit dem angehobenen Tretlager, muss ich halt klar kommen. Aber die 3mm
> ...



Ich denk mal du meinst mein altes Rune mit der 180mm Fox, ein anderes habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden. 
Das ist auf der Low Stellung, Schrauben sind oben  
Ich weiß nicht wie die Einbaulängen der aktuellen Gabeln sind, aber zu der Zeit hat die 180mm Fox niedriger gebaut wie eine 170mm Mattoc und nur knapp mehr wie eine 160mm Pike.


----------



## freebob (25. Mai 2018)

Tach, ich bin der Neue  Ist ein 2016er Rahmen, aus dem Bikemarkt. Die Laufräder sind nagelneu, die Decals kommen noch runter. Zum Bike kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, wegen Knie OP im März muss ich bisher noch mit angezogener Handbremse fahren. Kanns kaum abwarten endlich richtig Gas zu geben


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Mai 2018)

neue Schuhe für die Liebe:


----------



## freebob (26. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDerWo (28. Mai 2018)

Da es schon öfters Thema war und ich auch selber immer dankbar für ein paar Tipps bzgl. Setup bin, hier mal meine Einstellungen:

Rahmen: Banhsee Rune V2 (2017)
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS (normale Kammer, kein XVOL)
Vol.-Spacer: 1x groß
Druck: ca. 120 PSI bei ca. 75 kg
HSC: 1,5 Umdrehungen
HSR: 1,5 Umdrehungen
LSC: 14 Klicks
LSR: 8 Klicks


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2018)

Ich würde noch ordentlich Spacer (1-2 Große) nachlegen.


----------



## freebob (28. Mai 2018)

Bei mir muss ich auch noch Volumenspacer nachlegen, der Vorbesitzer meinte er hat 2 eingebaut, evtl auch nur 1 (er wusste es nicht mehr genau, hab selbst noch nicht in den Dämpfer geguckt) Bin bis jetzt nur eher kleine Sprünge gefahren, aber der SAG-Ring war danach ca 5mm vor Anschlag. Bei eher gemäßigten Trails mit ein paar Wurzeln oder Stufen siehts ähnlich aus. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca 75-76kg, habe den empfohlenen SAG von 25%, HSC 3 Umdrehungen und LSC 9 Klicks von offen reingedreht. Ich muss die Tage mal die Luftkammer aufmachen, hoffe der Vorbesitzer hat sich vertan und es ist bis jetzt nur 1 Spacer drin...


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2018)

Cosmic hat mir durch die Blume gesagt, dass man nicht zu viele Spacer reinmachen kann.


----------



## Jussi (29. Mai 2018)

Keine Angst bislang hab ich erst eine geplatzte AirCan gesehen.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Mai 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Keine Angst bislang hab ich erst eine geplatzte AirCan gesehen.


kannste was zu den umständen sagen? Auch interessant, weil er 75kg hat und ich 60...mit mehr würden wir auch nicht mehr Progression wollen, denke ich.


----------



## Jussi (31. Mai 2018)

Das war an einem DH Rad und eine normale AirCan. 
Ich selbst hatte auch in der kleinen AirCan 2 oder sogar 3 XL Spacer. Wiege so um die 73kg nackisch.


----------



## svenson69 (2. Juni 2018)

Da alle guten Dinge 3 sind, überlege ich mir wieder einmal ein Rune aufzubauen 
Ich komm einfach nicht los von dem Rahmen  
Hat jemand vielleicht ein M Rahmen über oder überlegt seinen zu verkaufen?
Eventuell auch ein Komplettbike


----------



## PazClemenza (3. Juni 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Da alle guten Dinge 3 sind, überlege ich mir wieder einmal ein Rune aufzubauen
> Ich komm einfach nicht los von dem Rahmen
> Hat jemand vielleicht ein M Rahmen über oder überlegt seinen zu verkaufen?
> Eventuell auch ein Komplettbike



Hier gibts in Kürze was aus einem Garantiefall, leider L


----------



## lakekeman (3. Juni 2018)

Ich hab nen schönes L in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen.
Ist doch von der Größe eh das bessere M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (3. Juni 2018)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich hab nen schönes L in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen.
> Ist doch von der Größe eh das bessere M



Nicht für mich, hatte das 2014 und 2016 in M, da werde ich 2018 kein L nehmen 
Danke trotzdem


----------



## Braitax (3. Juni 2018)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Nicht für mich, hatte das 2014 und 2016 in M, da werde ich 2018 kein L nehmen
> Danke trotzdem



Bin überlegen mein 2016er Rune M zu verkaufen aber noch nicht schlüssig 

Hier paar Bilder


----------



## PazClemenza (15. Juni 2018)

An alle, die einmal eine Reklamation hatten:

wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert?


----------



## MK_79 (23. Juni 2018)

Eine kurze Frage: Das aktuelle Rune hat Innenlagerbreite 73mm.
Bis jetzt hatte ich ein Acros Innenlager, dass auf der Antriebsseite einen Distanzring braucht.

Leider ist diese nun defekt. Ich habe ein neues Reset Racing GXP light Lager und hier wird angegeben, dass man keine Ringe braucht.
Ist das richtig so? Ich denke ja, aber warum ist dem so?

Bei einem Fabrikat ein Ring, beim anderem keiner.

Wer kann mir sagen wie viel nun richtig sind.

Danke!


----------



## Pure_Power (24. Juni 2018)

Mit oder ohne ISCG05 Adapter?
Ohne ISCG05 Adapter habe ich einen 2,5mm Spacer auf Antriebsseite verbaut.
Reset Racing GXP Lite + SRAM X01 Kurbel.
Sprich, wenn Du den ISCG05 Adapter montiert hast, brauchst Du keinen Spacer fürs Innenlager.


----------



## MK_79 (24. Juni 2018)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne ISCG05 Adapter?
> Ohne ISCG05 Adapter habe ich einen 2,5mm Spacer auf Antriebsseite verbaut.
> Reset Racing GXP Lite + SRAM X01 Kurbel.
> Sprich, wenn Du den ISCG05 Adapter montiert hast, brauchst Du keinen Spacer fürs Innenlager.




Danke - den Adapter habe ich montiert, hängt eine Crashplate dran.
Dann wundert es mich aber trotzdem das beim Acros einer montiert war.


----------



## Pure_Power (26. Juni 2018)

Seit der letzten Vorstellung wurden folgende Teile getauscht:
-1x neues Fahrwerk
-Hope Caliper von M4 auf E4 getauscht + neue Leitungen, Fittings, DOT...
-Eine neue v2 REVIVE 160, für die 185er habe ich leider zu kurze Beine...
-Neue KMC X11SL DLC black Kette
-Neuer HR Pellen









-Banshee Rune v3 L 2018
-Fox 36 K Float Grip2 FactorySeries 2019 650B 170mm 15QRx100 (ID: DHJW)
-Fox X2 Float 2pos FactorySeries 2019 216x63 (ID: DHGB)
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered matte jet
-Tune UD 1.1/8" Spacer 15mm + 10mm
-Syntace Megaforce2 40mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech Evo E4 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram (rechts+links)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit + schwarze Borecaps
-Hope H Adapter schwarz
-Hope B Adapter schwarz
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp Trigger
-Sram X01 black/grey 11sp
-Sram X01 XG-1095 10-42
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-77designz freesolo S3/E-Type
-Reset GXPLite MTB 73mm black
-Sram X01 GXP black/grey 170mm
-Bionicon C.Guide ECO
-absoluteBLACK OVAL SRAM GXP N/W direct mount chainring 32T
-Race Face Crankboots medium black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-BikeYoke REVIVE 160 v2 31.6 Triggy
-Selle Italia SLR 135gr
-Tune Schraubwürger 34,9mm black
-Tune King15 / Kong X12 XD - Carbonal MX735 650B | 35mm - Sapim Cx-Ray - Sapim Inverted
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 27.5x2.35" Evo TLE TrailStar
-Schwalbe Rock Razor 27.5x2,35" Addix Evo TLE SpeedGrip
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Tesa 4289 Rimtape 25mm
-2x50ml NoTubes tire sealant
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

13,44 kg


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2018)

Sehr schönes Rune !


----------



## bike_schrat (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo allerseits, 

kurze Frage hinsichtlich Eurer Einschätzung:
Ich fahre nen 2015er Rune und zwar noch mit 26 Zoll.
Nachdem ich gerade sowieso ärztliches Sportverbot habe überlege ich, ob es sich lohnt die viel zu teuren 27,5 - Zoll - Ausfallenden noch zu besorgen und auf 27,5 umzuspeichen? Oder das Geld besser sparen und in ein paar Jahren nen "echten" 27,5er Rahmen besorgen?

Wie ist die allgemeine Meinung dazu hier aus Sicht vom Jahr 2018? Rune rollt dann ja evtl a bisserl besser, Tretlager kommt aber halt höher und Kettenstreben werden länger, was aus meiner Sicht eher negativ ist. Oder ist das nicht spürbar? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juli 2018)

Schwer zu sagen, ich fahre am Rune mit 26" nur die langen und da ist draufsetzen und super. Am Spitty hab ich lang und kurz mit 26" gefahren, ohne eine Variante wirklich besser zu finden. Aufs Hinterrad gehen beide und wenn ich mich in irgndetwas reinsteigern soll, dann das die Traktion am Vorderrad des Spitty in der kurzen Version doch sehr von der Gewichtsverteilung abhängig ist.
Der Wechsel auf größere Räder geistert mir aber auch immer wieder im Kopf rum...wobei 2.3er Maxxis hinten ja eh in die kurzen Ausfaller passen sollen.


----------



## lakekeman (9. Juli 2018)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1139653-banshee-rune-2017-rahmen-l-ink-reset-racing-steuersatz

Falls jemand spontan auf nen aktuellen Rune Rahmen umsteigen möchte gibts hier nen schönes Exemplar zum Sparpreis


----------



## Floh (9. Juli 2018)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> kurze Frage hinsichtlich Eurer Einschätzung:
> Ich fahre nen 2015er Rune und zwar noch mit 26 Zoll.
> ...



Ich habe den V2 Rahmen (2014) auch erst mit 26" gefahren und dann auf 650B umgerüstet. Meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr positive Veränderung, mir war das Tretlager vorher nämlich zu tief in der flachen Stellung (ständig aufgesetzt). Man merkt schon, dass der Rahmen eher für 650B konstruiert ist.

Ansonsten rollte es sofort spürbar besser, aber da ich gleichzeitig auch noch auf 35mm Carbonfelgen und andere Reifen gewechselt habe, ist das nicht zu 100% zu vergleichen.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2018)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich habe den V2 Rahmen (2014) auch erst mit 26" gefahren und dann auf 650B umgerüstet. Meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr positive Veränderung, mir war das Tretlager vorher nämlich zu tief in der flachen Stellung (ständig aufgesetzt). Man merkt schon, dass der Rahmen eher für 650B konstruiert ist.


Hm, 2014 war der Rahmen aber definitiv noch für 26" optimiert.



> 2015 frames were still built around the 26” wheel as the primary size, and capable of running 27.5”





> So it was model year 2016 where the Rune was first optimized for the 27.5” wheel


----------



## bike_schrat (10. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Anmerkungen! 

@jammerlappen Danke, das ist schonmal gut, dass es von der Länge her in der Praxis kaum Unterschiede macht. Und ja, mir geistert es halt auch im Kopf herum. Wobei ein gerade so passender Reifen nicht so meine Wahl wäre. Wenn dann auch breitere Felgen und Reifen mit Volumen - daher wenn dann andere ausfallenden.

@Floh Danke auch Dir. Das klingt auch super - wobei ich hier Deiner Meinung bin, dass es schwierig zu bewerten ist wenn breitere, steifere, leichtere Laufräder und andere Reifen. Ich fahre momentan übrigens Neutral - Einstellung , wobei ich auch in Low keine Probleme mehr mit aufsetzen hatte nach ein paar Monaten Umgewöhnung ;-) 
Klingt aber auf jeden Fall als ob Dich das leicht höhere Tretlager nicht stört in Sachen allg. Straßenlage. Das ist schonmal gut.


----------



## bike_schrat (11. Juli 2018)

Noch eine Frage am Rande: Überschüssige 650b - Ausfallenden für 142 x 12 und das "alte" Rune v2 wie eben 2015er hat nicht zufälligerweise jemand übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (18. Juli 2018)

Ich hab meine hier bekommen - frag vielleicht mal bei Bernhard ([email protected]) nach.


----------



## Floh (18. Juli 2018)

Kurze Frage mal, es gibt bestimmt den einen oder anderen der da einen direkten Vergleich hat:
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein Rune zu schlachten und auf einen aktuellen Rahmen umzusteigen, und dann gleich in XL. Hab damals weil ich von einem kurzen "old school" Rahmen kam ein L genommen, inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob das die schlaueste Variante war. Ich hab zwar lange Beine (98 cm SL bei 190cm Größe) und einen kurzen Oberkörper und Arme, aber beim L kommt mir in technisch schwierigen Situationen zu oft Lenker und Knie gefährlich nahe. Gegen ein XL spricht, dass ich jetzt schon mit kurzem Vorbau und viel Rise unterwegs bin und trotzdem nur mühsam aufs Hinterrad komme (sch... kurze Arme)

Das einzige, was ich nicht mit rübernehmen könnte, wäre die Sattelstütze, weil ja inzwischen 31,6 mm Sitzrohr-Durchmesser, aber dann kommt da halt eine BikeYoke Revive rein statt der Vecnum Moveloc - die Vecnum werde ich noch gut los.

Also an sich ist meine Frage: Wer hat einen direkten Vergleich zum aktuellen und dem 2014er V2 Rahmen (was ist anders / besser? Und hat jemand in meiner Größe ein XL, oder eher L?


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2018)

Floh schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich nicht mit rübernehmen könnte, wäre die Sattelstütze, weil ja inzwischen 31,6 mm Sitzrohr-Durchmesser, aber dann kommt da halt eine BikeYoke Revive rein statt der Vecnum Moveloc - die Vecnum werde ich noch gut los.


Da bekommst du sicher ne Hülse...


----------



## Floh (19. Juli 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Da bekommst du sicher ne Hülse...


Mit 0,35mm Wandstärke?


----------



## Schwitzefiks (19. Juli 2018)

Zur Vecnum Moveloc gibt es auch eine Reduzierhülse...fahre ich auch so.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Juli 2018)

Soweit ich weiß, haben die die Reduzierhülse extra bei der Moveloc mitentwickelt, damit man 30,9 und 31,6 fahren kann.


----------



## Floh (19. Juli 2018)

Verdammt den Dreher möchte ich mal kennenlernen. Ich hatte sogar schon überlegt ob ich das einfach mit einer Lage Edelstahl-Beilegblech regele. Habe ich in 0,05mm Abstufungen auf der Arbeit, kann man mit der Schere zuschneiden. Naja mal sehen. Eine Stealth Ansteuerung wäre auch ganz schön, und die BikeYoke Revive finde ich gut gemacht.


----------



## DerDerWo (19. Juli 2018)

Ich meine ich hätte noch eine neue original MoveLoc Reduzierung zu Hause. Solltest du eine benötigen, kannst mich Mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. Juli 2018)

Das Blech einer handelsüblichen Haarspraydose passt perfekt (die sind dicker als z.B. das Blech einer Red Bull, das ist zu dünn...)


----------



## PazClemenza (20. Juli 2018)

Hi Leute,
eine Frage an die Banshee community:

*Rune v2 2016
*neon rot
*Hinterbau neu (garantiefall)
*Hauptrahmen im guten zustand, mit cc 40 Steuersatz
*ohne garantie

für wieviel würdet ihr den Rahmen ungefähr anbieten, was haltet ihr für realistisch?

Danke schon mal für eure Einschätzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Juli 2018)

Floh schrieb:


> Verdammt den Dreher möchte ich mal kennenlernen. Ich hatte sogar schon überlegt ob ich das einfach mit einer Lage Edelstahl-Beilegblech regele. Habe ich in 0,05mm Abstufungen auf der Arbeit, kann man mit der Schere zuschneiden. Naja mal sehen. Eine Stealth Ansteuerung wäre auch ganz schön, und die BikeYoke Revive finde ich gut gemacht.


Coladose, Bierdose..... Funktioniert bei mir alles einwandfrei. Notfalls noch eine Lage Klebeband dazu und fertig.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. August 2018)

Moin, weiß jemand, ob die KS-links zwishen dem 14er und 16er rune kompatibel sind? Und ob die bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich sind?

Danke und Grüße!!!


----------



## Sportiva_84 (19. August 2018)

Hallo
Fährt hier jemand 2.6 reifen am rune v2?
Möchte das rune mit 27.5 lauftäder stans flow mk3 (innenbreite 29mm) und zb. maxxis dhf 2.6 fahren.
Danke und grüsse!


----------



## Felger (19. August 2018)

bin den specialized slaughter grid in 2,6 ne weile gefahren - am 2014 V2. gab keine Problem. auf 30mm innen carbonfelgen, die relativ steif sind.


----------



## freebob (19. August 2018)

Meins ist soweit erstmal fertig  XT Bremsen gegen Hope E4 getauscht, Sixpack Millenium 18mm gegen Chromag OSX mit 25mm, und die Ausfallenden von Low auf mittlere Positon geschraubt - keine Wünsche mehr offen. Und die Decals von den Felgen sind auch runter


----------



## US. (19. August 2018)

Sportiva_84 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt hier jemand 2.6 reifen am rune v2?
> Möchte das rune mit 27.5 lauftäder stans flow mk3 (innenbreite 29mm) und zb. maxxis dhf 2.6 fahren.
> Danke und grüsse!


Keine 2.6er, aber 2,8er auf 36mm Maulweite. Minion DHRII. Funktioniert hervorragend.


----------



## freebob (20. August 2018)

Ich habe heute eine interessante Info zum Thema CC DB Air im Rune bekommen: Ich habe meinen Dämpfer zu Fahrrad-Fahrwerk zum Service geschickt, und zusätzlich mal beschrieben dass ich mit der XVol Kammer (mit 2 großen und einem kleinen Spacer) schon bei moderaten Trails den ganzen Federweg nutze, und bei stärkeren Schlägen regelmäßig am Anschlag bin (SAG-Ring max. 1-2 mm bis Schaftende, also schon am Anschlagpuffer). Hab gefragt ob es Sinn macht, bzw zu empfehlen wäre, die Kammer komplett zuzuspacern. Antwort: Kann man zwar machen, es gäbe von CC keine Angabe zu maximaler Anzahl Spacer, würde nach ihrer Ansicht aber auch kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis bringen. Der Hinterbau vom Rune sei einfach nicht progressiv genug für die XVol Kammer. Ich sollte mir stattdessen lieber bei Cosmic die kleine Luftkammer bestellen, das würde besser funktionieren.

Das wurde hier im Thread ja schon von anderen Usern so beschrieben, aber interessant dass nochmal von professioneller Seite zu hören. Da kann man sich ja schonmal die Frage stellen, warum Banshee das überhaupt so verkauft... Dürfte denen ja auch bekannt sein, dass die XVol Kammer nicht so optimal mit der Kinematik harmoniert


----------



## Jussi (21. August 2018)

Vor Jahren verbaute Banshee die kleine Kammer.
Irgendwann dann sind sie zu dieser XVol Kammer gewechselt, ich könnte mir vorstellen das es Leute gab welche der Hinterbau evtl. zu progressiv war. Und evtl. dachte Banshee mit der XVol einen größeren Bereich abzudecken? 
Fakt ist, wie du es auch von FF bestätigt bekommen hast, das Rune läuft mit der kleinen Kammer um einiges besser!
Zumindest ab einem Gewicht von ca. 75kg, drunter könnte es mit der XVol klappen.


----------



## NoStyle (21. August 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> ... Da kann man sich ja schonmal die Frage stellen, warum Banshee das überhaupt so verkauft... Dürfte denen ja auch bekannt sein, dass die XVol Kammer nicht so optimal mit der Kinematik harmoniert


Die KS-Link Banshees ab 2012/13 hatten ab Werk den CCDB Air mit normaler Luftkammer - genau so ist er seinerzeit von Cane Creek hergestellt worden - auch für andere Marken - und genau für solche Kammer-Volumen hat Banshee die Kinematik angepasst. Mit dem Vorteil dass auch Stahlfeder-Dämpfer sehr gut funktionieren. Es dauerte keine zwei Jahre, da hat Cane Creek "verschlimmbessert", mit VX Kammer und Climb-Switch. Seitdem gibt es diese Abstimmungsprobleme und Spacer-Orgien. Gerade in diesem Thread ist das chronologisch sehr gut nachzulesen und gilt nicht nur für Banshee.
Es ist nur leider so, das Banshee nicht Giant, Trek oder Specialized ist, sondern einer der kleinsten Company´s am Markt. Das heisst dann leider auch damit klar kommen, wenn große Firmen Ihre Produkte ändern oder neue Standards auf den Markt werfen. Es war ganz offensichtlich nicht möglich, dass Banshee weiterhin die Dämpfer mit regulären Volumekammern von Cane Creek ordern konnte. Nicht unbedingt die Schuld von Banshee, sondern dem Konsumdrang geschuldet und das Rad jährlich neu erfunden werden muss.
Ich habe mein Spitfire mit verschiedenen Dämpfern gefahren, alles sogenannte "large-volume" Dämpfer, nicht die mit Riesen XXL Luftkammern. Alle diese Dämpfer funktionierten ganz hervorragend mit dem Hinterbau!
Von daher: Besorg Dir die normale Luftkammer von Cosmic und erfreue Dich an einem klasse funktionierendem Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (22. August 2018)

@NoStyle hat vollkommen Recht. Vor ein paar Jahren kamen diese übergroßen Luftkammern in Mode (DebonAir, Vorsprung), natürlich macht das die Kennlinie linearer, benötigt aber eben auch mehr Druck, und für schwerere Leute passt die Endprogression dann nicht. Diese extragroßen Luftkammern sind bestimmt super an einem DH-Hinterbau, der für lineare Coil-Dämpfer entwickelt wurde. Aber eben nicht an einem Hinterbau, der die Endprogression des Luftdämpfers unbedingt braucht. Aber die reguläre Luftkammer verkauft Cane Creek meines Wissens gar nicht mehr.

Ich habe meine XVol-Kammer auch ganz zugespacert (95 kg fahrfertig mit Protektoren). Ohne die ganzen Spacer muss ich die Druckstufe so zudrehen, dass der Dämpfer sich ziemlich hölzern anfühlt (schlechtes Ansprechen, bockig).

Kann ich bei CosmicSports auch selbst einkaufen? Auf der Homepage verweisen sie nur auf den Fachhandel.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. August 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Die KS-Link Banshees ab 2012/13 hatten ab Werk den CCDB Air mit normaler Luftkammer - genau so ist er seinerzeit von Cane Creek hergestellt worden - auch für andere Marken - und genau für solche Kammer-Volumen hat Banshee die Kinematik angepasst. Mit dem Vorteil dass auch Stahlfeder-Dämpfer sehr gut funktionieren.


Zumindest diese Aussage beißt sich aber. Wenn der Hinterbau auf progressive Luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist und mit größerer Luftkammer mit weniger Progression nicht so gut funktioniert, dann sollte ein komplett linearer Stahldämpfer ja erst recht nicht gut funktionieren.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2018)

Tut er das denn? Abgesehen davonhat der zumindest keine bauchige Kennlinie...


----------



## NoStyle (22. August 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Zumindest diese Aussage beißt sich aber. Wenn der Hinterbau auf progressive Luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist und mit größerer Luftkammer mit weniger Progression nicht so gut funktioniert, dann sollte ein komplett linearer Stahldämpfer ja erst recht nicht gut funktionieren.


Was soll sich da "beißen"? Die Hinterbau-Kinematik ist doch für große (größere) Luftkammern ausgelegt - nur eben nicht für diese überdimensionierten! Diese Dämpfer sind vermutlich weit weniger progressiv. Und ja, die Kinematik ist es auch nicht übermäßig. Trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen, lassen sich entsprechende Dämpfer sehr gut darauf abstimmen. Ich hatte/habe beides (Luft und Stahlfeder) im Spitfire - der mittlere Federweg ist satt und breit ohne große Fummelei und die Endprogression ist alles über Bottom-Out oder High-Speed Zug/Druckstufen wunderbar einzustellen. Für mehr reicht ein kleiner oder größerer Spacer, je nach Vorlieben.
Zu den Zeiten, zu denen Keith noch den Banshee-Blog geführt hatte, gab es einiges darüber zu lesen. Auch bei anderen Blogs wurde das alles mit sehr positiven Bewertungen diskutiert und abgesegnet. Keith hatte mehrmals im mtbr.com Banshee-Forum von Devon-Air und dergleichen abgeraten. Kann mal alles recherchieren und nachlesen!
Den einzigen Vorwurf, den man Banshee machen kann ist, dass Sie nicht 1 bis 2x jährlich die Hinterbau-Kinematik an die neuesten Fox, RockShox und sonstiger-Errungenschaften anpassen können - oder wollen. Oder einfach nicht die Ressourcen/Stückzahlen generieren, um bei den Herstellern entsprechend abgestimmte Dämpfer zu beziehen.
Aber nochmal - dieses Thema wurde erst mit den extragroßen Luftkammern zum Problem. Kann man alles hier im Thread nachlesen!


----------



## freebob (22. August 2018)

Hab mir jetzt die normale Kammer über BC bestellt  

Hab bei Cosmic angerufen, die sagten dass die leider nur an Händler verkaufen dürfen. Die haben mir aber die Artikelnummer rausgesucht und gesagt, ich soll mich an den Händler meines Vertrauens wenden und über den bestellen. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, für den CC DB Air in 216x63 ist die Artikelnummer bei Cosmic Sports: AAD 0786


----------



## NoStyle (22. August 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt die normale Kammer über BC bestellt ... Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, für den CC DB Air in 216x63 ist die Artikelnummer bei Cosmic Sports: AAD 0786


Wenn Du mit der Volumenkammer etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hast gib doch bitte mal Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (23. August 2018)




----------



## freebob (23. August 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit der Volumenkammer etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hast gib doch bitte mal Feedback.


Mach ich


----------



## Jussi (24. August 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit der Volumenkammer etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hast gib doch bitte mal Feedback.



Irgendwo hatte ich mein Feedback mal geschrieben. Kann es dir jedenfalls nur empfehlen, das Rad wird lebendiger und hat wesentlich mehr Pop. Du kannst die XVol Kammer nicht so zuspacern das sie an die normale Kammer rankommt. Geht nicht!
Selbst in der normalen AirCan hatte ich 2 XL Spacer drin!


----------



## DAKAY (24. August 2018)

Nochmal Rune in action:


----------



## DAKAY (25. August 2018)

^steht heute zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages, ich würde mich über einen Stern von euch freuen


----------



## WOli (25. August 2018)




----------



## WOli (25. August 2018)

...das obere Foto alleine find ich doch spannender...


----------



## freebob (29. August 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit der Volumenkammer etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hast gib doch bitte mal Feedback.


Die Kammer ist angekommen und schon verbaut. Eine richtige Testfahrt konnte ich noch nicht machen, aber der erste Eindruck bei ner kleinen Runde im Flachen ist schonmal sehr gut. Wenn man das Rad aufs Hinterrad zieht oder einen Bunnyhop macht, hat man spürbar mehr Gegenhalt und mehr Pop. Und es geht mit weniger Körpereinsatz, vorher musste ich schon mit mehr Kraft und Einsatz ziehen um überhaupt das Vorderrad einigermaßen hochzukriegen, weil einfach viel Energie vom Dämpfer geschluckt wurde. Mit der großen Kammer stand der SAG Ring nach einem Bunnyhop bei locker 2/3 des Federwegs, jetzt mit der kleineren Kammer etwa bei der Hälfte.

Mit Wegsacken in Anliegern o.Ä. hatte ich eigentlich vorher schon kein Problem, da hat die empfohlene LSC Einstellung gereicht. Aber bei harten, schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ging der Dämpfer einfach zu weit durch, oft bis zum Anschlagpuffer, was das Ganze unangenehm hart macht. Das lies sich auch nicht durch deutlich mehr HSC (als die Empfehlung) verbessern, im Gegenteil, dann hat sich der Dämpfer zusätzlich verhärtet. Bin gespannt wie sich das jetzt verhält, aber ich bin zuversichtlich 

Ich komme frühestens übernächstes Wochenende zu einer richtigen Testfahrt, werde dann nochmal berichten. Ich bin aber jetzt schon überzeugt dass sich der Wechsel gelohnt hat 

EDIT
Bei ca. 77kg fahrfertig 100psi, 3 große und 1 kleiner Spacer
LSC 10 Klicks
HSC ca 1 1/2 Umdrehungen
LSR 9 Klicks
HSR ca 1 1/3 Umdrehungen


----------



## NoStyle (29. August 2018)

Ich denke auch dass sich der Wechsel gelohnt hat. Was Du beschreibst kenne ich so vom Spitfire - gerade der mittlere Federweg ist sehr stabil, antriebsneutral und mit viel "pop". Endprogression je nach Geschmack und schon hat man dieses "fühlt sich nach viel mehr Federweg an" ...


----------



## Jussi (29. August 2018)

Deine Spaceranzahl finde ich arg viel.
Ich vermute das wird noch weniger werden.
Ansonsten kann ich das alles soweit bestätigen 

Hier mal ein Foto unserer Rune‘s in Sölden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (3. September 2018)

Wie ist das denn bei denen, die hier nen X2 fahren. Habt ihr den spezifisch anpassen lassen, damit er progressiver wird?


----------



## Braitax (3. September 2018)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn bei denen, die hier nen X2 fahren. Habt ihr den spezifisch anpassen lassen, damit er progressiver wird?




Kommt ja auf dein Gewicht an und wie du fährst bzw. was du so fährst...ich mit meinen 80kg komme mit dem parat, fahre zurzeit auch nur zwei Spacer.


----------



## WOli (3. September 2018)

Ich fahr ihn mit ca. 80 Kg inkl. Ausrüstung mit 3 Spacern und 190 PSI. Auf zügig und aktiv gefahrenen Abfahrten mit kleinen Absätzen, Treppen oder kleinen Sprüngen hab ich normalerweise noch 1-2 cm Dämpferweg übrig. Für mich passt das; ich find, dass der Hinterbau mit dem X2 schön anspricht und trotzdem einen angenehmen Gegendruck bringt. Allerdings hab ich keinen Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern.


----------



## US. (7. September 2018)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn bei denen, die hier nen X2 fahren. Habt ihr den spezifisch anpassen lassen, damit er progressiver wird?



Hab alles Spacer drin, die offiziell zugelassen sind. Glaube 4 waren das.
Und 170psi bei 77kg.
Passt mir viel besser, als der serienmässige Monarch. Federweg wird bei heftigen Kompressionen schon mal genutzt ohne hart durchzuschlagen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## lakekeman (10. September 2018)

Ich hab noch nen kaum gefahrenen Rune Rahmen (aktuelles Modell, super Zustand) hier liegen der so langsam Staub ansetzt.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, schaut in meinen Bikemarkt Anzeigen.


----------



## JohVir (19. September 2018)

Bei einigen Rune hier im Fred macht mich das Gewicht echt neidisch. Meins ist bei 16kg, obwohl mMn gar nicht so viel Schrott dran ist.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2018)

Ich weiß auch nicht, die anderen fahren wohl alle 19mm Carbonfelgen und mit Helium aufgepumpte Leichtlaufreifen. 
Ich bin auch irgendwo bei 15,5+ kg in M.


----------



## PazClemenza (19. September 2018)

Bei mir warens auch so 16. Outen sich ja doch einige


----------



## Jussi (19. September 2018)

Gewicht wird überbewertet, aber rutschst du nicht vom Sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (19. September 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Gewicht wird überbewertet, aber rutschst du nicht vom Sattel?


Ne, bergauf sackt der Hinterbau ja noch ein dann passt.
Puh dann bin ich mit 16kg in XL nicht der einzige Pummel


----------



## PazClemenza (19. September 2018)

Hier waren 16,2 in L


----------



## jammerlappen (19. September 2018)

14,4kg mit 2,5er DHF und 2,3 Aggressor in DD, Multitool in der Kurbel und Schlauch am Rahmen...aber noch 26"


----------



## JohVir (20. September 2018)

Fahrt ihr alle eher high oder low?
Bin bisher immer high gefahren, um bergauf etwas aufrechter zu sitzen. Wie ist da Eure Erfahrung?


----------



## PazClemenza (20. September 2018)

Low is the way to go!


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. September 2018)

15,8 mit Col Gabel, Coil Dämpfer, Der Baron vorne und Kaiser Projekt hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (26. September 2018)

Als Übergewichtiger fühlt man sich unter euch Übergewichtigten gar nicht so fett


----------



## trailterror (26. September 2018)

@JohVir

Ich fahr nun wieder neutral und ich lass das so (2014er mit 26'')

Die 3 Positionen haben Vor- und Nachteile. Neutral ist für mich der beste kompromiss...

Beim neuen (da gibts ja leider nur noch 2 positionen)würd ich wahrscheinlich auch High fahren...LW ist immer noch flach genug, du hast die kürzeren KS und das tretlager ist nicht so tief...

Hängt aber von der art der nutzung des bikes ab...jem. anders will es vll gerade anders

Ich denk ich lieg bei um die 15kg


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. September 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Als Übergewichtiger fühlt man sich unter euch Übergewichtigten gar nicht so fett


Es sollte reichen zu sagen, dass mein Rad 22% meines Körpergewichtes wiegt. *g*


----------



## sp00n82 (27. September 2018)

Gerade nochmal nachgewogen, inklusive Procore und Rahmentasche mit Schlauch und CO2 16,2 kg.

Ergo über 25%.


----------



## freebob (28. September 2018)

Standrohre und Dämpferschaft sind jetzt auch schwarz. Gefällt mir  Gewicht weiß ich nicht


----------



## WOli (28. September 2018)

Bei meinem 2018er Rune war jetzt auch zum zweiten Mal die Befestigungsschraube vom Schaltwerk lose (angezogen mit Drehmomentschlüssel). Jetzt hab ich mal diese blaue Pampe raus gekratzt und reichlich Schraubensicherung dran gemacht; vielleicht löst das ja das Problem dauerhaft.

Die Schraube sollte man wohl tatsächlich regelmäßig kontrollieren.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. September 2018)

Kann ich unterschreiben - hab mir auch ein Schaltwerk zerstört. Das Schaltauge scheint bombproof!


----------



## WOli (28. September 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kann ich unterschreiben - hab mir auch ein Schaltwerk zerstört. Das Schaltauge scheint bombproof!



Nicht ganz, ich bin beim zweiten Schaltauge. Das erste ist irgendwo im Wallis kaputt gegangen; ich hab mir allerdings auch nicht viel Mühe gegeben, darauf aufzupassen.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. September 2018)

Du musst eins als Ersatz dabei haben - dann passiert nie was


----------



## Mocki91 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Dämpfern, im konkreten zum Tune.
Ich habe ein Rune 2016 und mein Dämpfer (Monarch plus rc3 High Volume) ist leider kaputt, das bedeutet: Ich brauche nen neuen. Ich meine, dass ich einen M/L Tune hatte.
Ich überlege, wieder zum Monarch plus rc3 zu greifen und habe jetzt gelesen, dass Banshee zum Wechsel auf das 2017er Modell die Empfehlung des Tunes auf L/L umgestellt hat. Weiss hier jemand, ob sich tatsächlich am Hinterbau auch was geändert hat, sodass die den Tune geändert haben? Oder würdet ihr mir empfehlen, jetzt (auch beim 2016er Modell) auf L/L zu gehen?
So, wie ich das verstehe, würde ein L/L im gegensatz zum M/L schneller bzw. stärker ausfedern. Ich bin mit ca. 96 kg fahrfertig keiner der leichten Sorte, würde daher nicht gerade für mich ein L/L Tune mehr Sinn machen?
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (4. Oktober 2018)

Nimm einen DB Air oder einen Fox X2 und werde glücklicher!


----------



## Mocki91 (4. Oktober 2018)

Kostet halt etwa das doppelte und spielt damit außerhalb meiner Liga


----------



## JohVir (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahr einen DVO Jade und bin sehr zufrieden. Der liegt bei 450€ was mMn mehr als fair ist


----------



## FelixB (19. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

bin kurz davor mir ein Rune zu bestellen und hab jetzt nur noch eine Frage: Welchen Vor/Nachteil habe ich beim Rune wenn ich mich für die Boost Ausfallenden entscheide?
 Rad wird mit neuen Laufrädern 27,5" aufgebaut und Schaltung bzw. Kurbel kommt auch neu.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2018)

FelixB schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin kurz davor mir ein Rune zu bestellen und hab jetzt nur noch eine Frage: Welchen Vor/Nachteil habe ich beim Rune wenn ich mich für die Boost Ausfallenden entscheide?
> Rad wird mit neuen Laufrädern 27,5" aufgebaut und Schaltung bzw. Kurbel kommt auch neu.
> ...


Hm, dass du nur Boost-Laufräder einbauen kannst? 
Oder halt ein Nicht-Boost-Laufrad mit einem Adapter für die Boost-Ausfallenden. Aber dann könntest du ja auch gleich die normalen 142er Ausfallenden nehmen...

Oder gleich beide, dann sparst du dir Versandkosten, wenn du irgendwann auf Boost oder zurück wechseln würdest.


----------



## FelixB (19. Oktober 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, dass du nur Boost-Laufräder einbauen kannst?
> Oder halt ein Nicht-Boost-Laufrad mit einem Adapter für die Boost-Ausfallenden. Aber dann könntest du ja auch gleich die normalen 142er Ausfallenden nehmen...
> 
> Oder gleich beide, dann sparst du dir Versandkosten, wenn du irgendwann auf Boost oder zurück wechseln würdest.



Das ist mir natürlich schon klar,
ich meinte eher, ob ich durch Boost irgendwie bei 1-Fach Antrieb eine bessere Kettenlinie o.ä. habe, also quasi ob es bei dem Rune Rahmen von Vorteil ist mit Boost Hinterrad zu fahren. 

Falls es (technisch) keinen Vor-/Nachteil mit sich bringt würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für Boost entscheiden.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2018)

Boost hat 148mm anstatt 142, also stehen die Ritzel 3mm weiter außen. Ob das jetzt besser ist, hängt wohl davon ab, auf welchen Gang du dich beziehst. Für die großen Ritzel läuft es dann etwas gerader, für die kleinen noch etwas schräger als ohnehin schon.
Willst du die gleiche Kettenlinie beibehalten, musst du die Kettenlinie der Kurbel auch 3mm nach außen kriegen, z.B. mit einer speziellen Boost-Kurbel.


----------



## leidermeier (19. Oktober 2018)

Boost Hinterrad und nicht Boost Kettenblatt ist imo die beste kombination
Ich find mit boost Kettenblatt laufen bei ner eagle die großen Ritzel (50) sonst sehr schräg
Aber letztlich is es egal es geht beides


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2018)

Wie gesagt, es kommt auf das Ritzel an. Wenn man viel auf den kleinen Ritzeln fährt, dann ist ein noch schrägerer Verlauf da sicherlich nicht gut. Fährt man dagegen die meiste Zeit auf den großen Ritzeln (also beispielsweise, man startet direkt am Fuß des Berges und muss nicht erst x Kilometer anfahren), dann verschleißen diese dafür dann wahrscheinlich weniger schnell.

Bei zu schrägem Verlauf kann es aber auch passieren, dass die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten oder im Extremfall einfach beim Korrigieren der Pedalstellung schon auf ein anderes Ritzel springt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. Oktober 2018)

Bei grossen latschen ist bei boost die wahrscheinlichkeit grösser, dass du häufiger mit den schuhen an den streben streifst


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bei grossen latschen ist bei boost die wahrscheinlichkeit grösser, dass du häufiger mit den schuhen an den streben streifst


Nun ja, mit den Boost-Ausfallenden ändert sich an den Hinterbaustreben ja nix.


----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2018)

Ja, in diesem fall hast du natürlich recht!

Meine aussage hätt eher auf zwei verschiedene rahmen mit zwei unterschiedlichen hinterbaubreiten gepasst


----------



## MukkiMan (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich wollte einmal mein 2016er Rune vorstellen.
Rahmen in größe L
Gabel: BOS Deville 170mm
Dämpfer: BOS Vipr 
LRS: DT Swiss 240 Naben mit XM481 Felgen mit 54er Zahnscheiben
Kurbel: XO Carbon mit einem 30er Blatt
Schaltgruppe: komplett XT
Bremsen: XT
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 45mm mit Titan Schrauben
Lenker: Enve DH
Reifen: Minion DHR vorne und hinten
Pedale: Nukeproof Horizon Plastik
Sattelstütze: Brand X 170mm (billigste und beste Sattelstütze die ich jemals hatte!)

Ich bin 2005 zum MTB fahren gekommen und habe dann ca. nach einem Jahr gemerkt das es mich in die Downhill Richtung zieht. Ich bin dadurch schon einige Räder gefahren, zum großteil aber Downhill Räder. Aber auch ich konnte mich nicht gegen das Enduro fahren wehren, weil es einfach zu viel Spaß macht  Mittlerweile bin ich soweit, dass ich sage ich brauche kein Downhill Bike mehr, weil die Enduros von heute einfach jetzt schon besser funktionieren als z.B. mein altes Iron Horse Sunday. 
Aber jetzt mal zum Rune, ich habe den Rahmen 2016 hier im Bikemarkt neu erstanden, von jemanden der den Rahmen aus einem Garantiefall bekommen hatte. 
er war als erstes in 26 Zoll mit einer Pike und einem Monarch aufgebaut. Zu der Zeit habe ich mit 26 Zoll die mittlere Einstellung gefahren.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir das Rad mit 26 Zoll besser gefallen hat, da das Tretlager doch etwas tiefer war als mit 650B und der Tiefen einstellung.
Mit 650B ist das Rad allerdings viel besser für Touren geeignet. Die Tretlagerhöhe mit der BOS Deville beläuft sich momentan auf ca. über 350mm. Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Offset Buchsen bestellt um mal zu gucken ob es dadurch noch ein bisschen besser wird Berg ab 
Eigentlich bin ich mit dem Rad rundum Zufrieden allerdings bin ich letztens bei einem Kumpel ein Hightower LT gefahren und hoffe seit dem dass Banshee schnellst möglich ein 29er Rune rausbringt  So ein 29er Enduro ist schon nochmal eine ganz andere Waffe...
Achja Rad wiegt mometan so wie es da steht um die 14.1 Kg


----------



## Rumpelchen (31. Oktober 2018)

Moin!! ☺

Ich benötige eine neue Sattelstütze in meinem 2016 Rune in L. Ich wollte mir ein möglichst lange kaufen, am liebsten eine Bikejoke Revive in 160. Das sollte ja ohne Probleme passen denke ich mir. Mir geht es darum das ich die Sattelstütze komplett versenkt bekomme weil das Sitzrohr schon so lang am Rune ist damit ich viel Beinfreiheit habe wenn es zur Sache geht☺

Die 185  Bikejoke kriege ich bestimmt nicht ganz versenkt die wird denke ich zu lang sein. Wenn es hier Leute gibt die diese Sattelstütze verbaut haben und mir weiterhelfen können wäre Top, die 185 wäre noch interessanter!!!! ☺


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Oktober 2018)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Moin!! ☺
> 
> Ich benötige eine neue Sattelstütze in meinem 2016 Rune in L. Ich wollte mir ein möglichst lange kaufen, am liebsten eine Bikejoke Revive in 160. Das sollte ja ohne Probleme passen denke ich mir. Mir geht es darum das ich die Sattelstütze komplett versenkt bekomme weil das Sitzrohr schon so lang am Rune ist damit ich viel Beinfreiheit habe wenn es zur Sache geht☺
> 
> Die 185  Bikejoke kriege ich bestimmt nicht ganz versenkt die wird denke ich zu lang sein. Wenn es hier Leute gibt die diese Sattelstütze verbaut haben und mir weiterhelfen können wäre Top, die 185 wäre noch interessanter!!!! ☺


Du kannst die Zuführung beim Rune auch von unten ins Sitzrohr organisieren und dir somit die 185er gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (31. Oktober 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Du kannst die Zuführung beim Rune auch von unten ins Sitzrohr organisieren und dir somit die 185er gönnen


Hu? Die Revive gibts doch eh nur intern, oder was genau hattest du im Sinn? Evtl. von hinten ins Sitzrohr rein und gar nicht die Bohrung verwenden? Sprich!

Ansonsten kann sich das @Rumpelchen mal meine Seite anschauen. Dann noch mit einer normalen Sattelstütze den maximalen Platz im Sitzrohr ausmessen, und die Sache sollte hoffentlich etwas klarer werden.
Bei mir ist es beim M-Rahmen und der 160er Revive trotzdem noch nicht so ganz 100% klar. Das wäre wohl Millimeterarbeit mit der internen Zugführung und dem Bogen des Bowdenzugs. Aber wenn man das irgendwie anders lösen könnte...


----------



## Rumpelchen (31. Oktober 2018)

Jammerlappen klär uns mal bitte auf. 
@sp00n82 
Was meinst du jetzt genau mit dem Bogen vom bowdenzug und mm Arbeit. Passt das jetzt mit der 0 Einstellung der Stütze oder nicht


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Oktober 2018)

Sorry, ich dachte noch ein Foto zu haben. Bin aber gerade nicht zuhause .. 
Ich habe den Zug tatsächlich von hinten unten ins Tretlagergehäuse geführt.


----------



## Braitax (31. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir in M und 82er Schrittlänge sieht das ganze mit Revive (160) so aus. 
Weiß nicht ob das hilft, kann es noch nachmessen bei bedarf.


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Oktober 2018)

Braitax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 790071 Bei mir in M und 82er Schrittlänge sieht das ganze mit Revive (160) so aus.
> Weiß nicht ob das hilft, kann es noch nachmessen bei bedarf.


Hab so ca. 78-80cm Schrittlänge, je nach Messmethode und Tagesform. Von der Sattelhöhe müsste das mit der 160er gut passen bei mir, aber die Austrittsbohrung ist dann halt der kritische Punkt. Der Bowdenzug für die Anleitung kann ja nicht beliebig stark geknickt werden, irgendwann verhakt sich das Kabel halt.
Aber vielleicht kannst du die Stütze bei dir einfach mal so weit rein wie möglich schieben und mir sagen, ob dann noch alles tut. 

// Edit
Hm, das ist ja noch das 2015er Rune mit den drei Positionen am Ausfallende. Das hatte auch noch ein Sitzrohr mit 430mm anstatt 420mm.



Rumpelchen schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Was meinst du jetzt genau mit dem Bogen vom bowdenzug und mm Arbeit. Passt das jetzt mit der 0 Einstellung der Stütze oder nicht


Miss dein Sitzrohr aus, keine Ahnung wie lang das in L ist. Für den Rest siehe oben.


----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, das ist ja noch das 2015er Rune mit den drei Positionen am Ausfallende.


Was meinst du mit 3 Positionen? Die Geo"Chips"? Die sind doch doch 16er auch für tief/hoch und mitte dabei.


----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2018)

BtW. Welcher Dämpfer ist wohl eurer Erfahrung nach der empfehlenswerteste fürs Rune, fahre nen CCDBairCS, und würde gerne mal was anderes testen.


----------



## wesone (1. November 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> BtW. Welcher Dämpfer ist wohl eurer Erfahrung nach der empfehlenswerteste fürs Rune, fahre nen CCDBairCS, und würde gerne mal was anderes testen.


Ich bin mit meinem Vivid Air sehr zufrieden.


----------



## freebob (1. November 2018)

Der Vivid Air dürfte doch mit der sehr großen Luftkammer das gleiche Problem haben wie der CC DB mit der Xvol Kammer?


----------



## freebob (1. November 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> BtW. Welcher Dämpfer ist wohl eurer Erfahrung nach der empfehlenswerteste fürs Rune, fahre nen CCDBairCS, und würde gerne mal was anderes testen.


Alle Coildämpfer sollten gut funktionieren mit dem Hinterbau. Find den EXT Storia ziemlich interessant. http://www.extremeshox.com/product/storia-lok-enduro-racing/
Oder den DVO Jade, soll auch super funktionieren (bisher auch nur gutes zu Haltbarkeit und Service von DVO gehört) 
Oder, wenn es Air sein soll, der DVO Topaz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2018)

Coil würde mich am meisten reizen, wobei ich da wegen der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus bedenken habe.


----------



## Jussi (1. November 2018)

Hab noch einen CCDB Coil CS hier liegen.
Zur Zeit als Ersatz, bin ihn auch schon gefahren, fand den X2 allerdings besser.


----------



## Stompy (1. November 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air dürfte doch mit der sehr großen Luftkammer das gleiche Problem haben wie der CC DB mit der Xvol Kammer?





freebob schrieb:


> Alle Coildämpfer sollten gut funktionieren mit dem Hinterbau.



Wiederspricht sich das nicht? Dachte die Luftdämpfer mit großer Kammer wie z.b. der Vivid Air sind extra dazu gebaut einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer so ähnlich wie möglich zu sein. Deshalb würde ich mal naiv davon ausgehen dass da wo ein Coil gut funktioniert auch der Vivid Air funktioniert. 
Aber funktioniert im Rune ein Coil überhaupt so gut? Besonders progressiv ist der Hinterbau ja nicht.


----------



## wesone (1. November 2018)

freebob schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air dürfte doch mit der sehr großen Luftkammer das gleiche Problem haben wie der CC DB mit der Xvol Kammer?



Volumespacer rein und gut is.


----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2018)

Stompy schrieb:


> Wiederspricht sich das nicht? Dachte die Luftdämpfer mit großer Kammer wie z.b. der Vivid Air sind extra dazu gebaut einem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer so ähnlich wie möglich zu sein. Deshalb würde ich mal naiv davon ausgehen dass da wo ein Coil gut funktioniert auch der Vivid Air funktioniert.
> Aber funktioniert im Rune ein Coil überhaupt so gut? Besonders progressiv ist der Hinterbau ja nicht.


meine Rede.



Jussi schrieb:


> fand den X2 allerdings besser.


Floatx2 oder DHx2?


----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2018)

wesone schrieb:


> Volumespacer rein und gut is.


war es´rst einigermaßen zufrieden mit kleiner Kammer+Spacer


----------



## Deville (1. November 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Coil würde mich am meisten reizen, wobei ich da wegen der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus bedenken habe.



Ich hatte schon einige Dämpfer in meinem Rune (RS Monarch Plus/Vivid Coil, BOS Kirk/Stoy, DHX2,  EXT Arma, Inline, DB Coil/Coil CS) und die Coil Dämpfer haben sich durch die Bank besser angefühlt als die Luftdämpfer. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich deutlich aktiver an, samtiges Ansprechen inklusive. Probleme mit Durchschlägen hatte ich keine, etwaige Ängste lassen sich aber durch ändern der IFP-Höhe auch leicht beseitigen.


----------



## DAKAY (1. November 2018)

Super danke für die Info


Deville schrieb:


> IFP-Höhe


issn das?


----------



## Deville (1. November 2018)

Der Trennkolben (IFP=internal floating piston) im Ausgleichsbehälter wird ab Werk auf eine bestimmte Höhe gesetzt, je höher der Wert desto tiefer steckt er im Ausgleichsbehälter. Die Kammer zwischen Kolben und Ausgleichsbehälter wird dann mit Luft/Stickstoff gefüllt. Veringert man nun die IFP-Höhe, verkleinert sich die Kammer und bei gleichem Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter wird der Dämpfer zum Hub-Ende hin progressiver. 
Bei manchen Dämpfern lässt sich die Höhe sogar extern verstellen, z.B. Fox RC4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (2. November 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Floatx2 oder DHx2?



Sorry meinte den Float X2
Vielleicht solltest du bei deiner Entscheidung auch noch bedenken was du benötigst.
Ist dir das Mehrgewicht egal?
Brauchst du einen Wippunterdrückung?
Willst du flexibel sein mit der Anpassung? Sprich Fahrergewicht einstellen mit Pumpe oder Federn?


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit 3 Positionen? Die Geo"Chips"? Die sind doch doch 16er auch für tief/hoch und mitte dabei.


Im 16er schon, ja, aber ab 2017 gibts halt nur noch 2 Positionen der Flip Chips und die kürzeren Sattelrohre. 2016 hatte auch noch 430mm anstatt 420mm wie mittlerweile in M.


----------



## MK_79 (3. November 2018)

Mocki91 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Dämpfern, im konkreten zum Tune.
> Ich habe ein Rune 2016 und mein Dämpfer (Monarch plus rc3 High Volume) ist leider kaputt, das bedeutet: Ich brauche nen neuen. Ich meine, dass ich einen M/L Tune hatte.
> Ich überlege, wieder zum Monarch plus rc3 zu greifen und habe jetzt gelesen, dass Banshee zum Wechsel auf das 2017er Modell die Empfehlung des Tunes auf L/L umgestellt hat. Weiss hier jemand, ob sich tatsächlich am Hinterbau auch was geändert hat, sodass die den Tune geändert haben? Oder würdet ihr mir empfehlen, jetzt (auch beim 2016er Modell) auf L/L zu gehen?
> ...




Versuche einen Dämpfer mit kleiner oder normaler Luftkammer zu bekommen (RS Monarch+ oder Fox FloatX DPX), die sollten im Bikemarkt einigermaßen günstig zu bekommen sein. Diesen dann mit MST Tuning auf dich und das Rune einstellen lassen und schon passt es.
Sollte insgesamt die Geldbörse nicht sprengen.


----------



## urks (9. November 2018)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Die 185  Bikejoke kriege ich bestimmt nicht ganz versenkt die wird denke ich zu lang sein. Wenn es hier Leute gibt die diese Sattelstütze verbaut haben und mir weiterhelfen können wäre Top, die 185 wäre noch interessanter!!!! ☺



vielleicht hilft dir das: ich habe die 185mm Bikejoke im 2017er Rahmen (Größe L) verbaut. Vom Oberrohr steht diese ca. 2-3cm heraus (müsste ich noch genau ausmessen). Bei deinem 2016er Rahmen ist das Sattelrohr länger. Somit solltest du die Bikejoke zumindest fast ganz versenken können...


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2018)

Ich wollte ja auch noch mal nachreichen, wie man den Zug zur Not auch noch führen kann.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. November 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch noch mal nachreichen, wie man den Zug zur Not auch noch führen kann.


Das markierte Kabel hier nehme ich an? Hast du das Kabel noch irgendwie an der Strebe befestigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das markierte Kabel hier nehme ich an? Hast du das Kabel noch irgendwie an der Strebe befestigt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793137


Korrekt, das isses. Hab ich mit dem Kabelbinder angetüdelt.


----------



## JohVir (17. November 2018)

Hab heut meins mal wieder an den Haken gehängt nach dem Waschen, kommt ja nicht oft vor dass kein Dreck dran ist.
Trotz Syntace C33 Carbonlaufradsatz (1500g), Syntace Carbon Lenker und einer leichten SAR Feder lande ich bei 15,5 kg. Das nächste Kilo wäre wirklich sau teuer, das mach ich nicht.
Fährt sich ja super das Rad und man kommt auch bergauf. Aber das Gewicht an der Waage (nicht gefühlt) ist immer wieder hart.


----------



## JohVir (17. November 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Coil würde mich am meisten reizen, wobei ich da wegen der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus bedenken habe.


habe mit dem Jade keine Probleme und würde den immer wieder kaufen. Durch den variablen Bladder Druck im Piggyback kannst ja die Progression beeinflussen.


----------



## Deville (17. November 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> habe mit dem Jade keine Probleme und würde den immer wieder kaufen. Durch den variablen Bladder Druck im Piggyback kannst ja die Progression beeinflussen.



Mehr Druck beeinflusst aber nicht die Progression an sich, sondern erhöht die Dämpfung über den ganzen Bereich.


----------



## JohVir (17. November 2018)

Deville schrieb:


> Mehr Druck beeinflusst aber nicht die Progression an sich, sondern erhöht die Dämpfung über den ganzen Bereich.


Ja aber dadurch dass es Luft ist die nicht weg kann verdichtet sich diese progressiv wodurch die Dämpfung auch progressiv beeinflusst wird. So zumindest mein Sachversand und bein Fahreindruck


----------



## Deville (17. November 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Ja aber dadurch dass es Luft ist die nicht weg kann verdichtet sich diese progressiv wodurch die Dämpfung auch progressiv beeinflusst wird. So zumindest mein Sachversand und bein Fahreindruck



Prinzipiell stimmt das ja auch. Wenn du aber bei feststehender Kammergröße einfach mehr Druck reinpumpst, wird der Dämpfer nicht zum Hubende hin progressiver, sonder nur über den ganzen Hubbereich härter.
Erst wenn du die Kammergröße verkleinerst, wird der Dämpfer zum Hubende hin progressiv, da der Druck in der kleinen Kammer beim Einfedern viel schneller ansteigt als in der größeren Kammer.
Bei älteren Dämpfern (z.b. RC4) lies sich die Kammergröße deswegen oft sogar extern einstellen.


----------



## JohVir (17. November 2018)

Deville schrieb:


> Prinzipiell stimmt das ja auch. Wenn du aber bei feststehender Kammergröße einfach mehr Druck reinpumpst, wird der Dämpfer nicht zum Hubende hin progressiver, sonder nur über den ganzen Hubbereich härter.
> Erst wenn du die Kammergröße verkleinerst, wird der Dämpfer zum Hubende hin progressiv, da der Druck in der kleinen Kammer beim Einfedern viel schneller ansteigt als in der größeren Kammer.
> Bei älteren Dämpfern (z.b. RC4) lies sich die Kammergröße deswegen oft sogar extern einstellen.


Ich glaube wir reden vom gleichen. Dadurch dass der Bladder sich duch das verdrängte Öl „aufbläst“ in die Luftkammer hinein, verkleinert sich die Luftkammer immer mehr in Richtung Hub-End. Somit hast du ja ein gewisses Luftvolumen das verdichtet wird. Ist ja das gleiche prinzip wie ein Luftfeder, die ja auch progressiv ist. Das verdrängte Öl hat es ja mit jedem Stückchen Hub immer schwerer die Luft weiter zu vedichten bzw die Kammer zu verkleinern. Das macht es schon progressiv. Was du meinst, ist dass durch die Veränderung des Druckes die Progression nicht steigt weil diese über das Kammervolumen und die Bladder-Verformung designed ist. Erhöhung des Druckes hilft aber trotzdem das „Durchsausen“ zu verhindern, da die Erhöhung am Hub-Anfang noch nicht so signifikant zu spüren ist wie hinten raus. So genug gelabert


----------



## sp00n82 (17. November 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Hab heut meins mal wieder an den Haken gehängt nach dem Waschen, kommt ja nicht oft vor dass kein Dreck dran ist.
> Trotz Syntace C33 Carbonlaufradsatz (1500g), Syntace Carbon Lenker und einer leichten SAR Feder lande ich bei 15,5 kg. Das nächste Kilo wäre wirklich sau teuer, das mach ich nicht.
> Fährt sich ja super das Rad und man kommt auch bergauf. Aber das Gewicht an der Waage (nicht gefühlt) ist immer wieder hart.


Endlich wieder jemand ohne manipulierte Waage!


----------



## JohVir (17. November 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder jemand ohne manipulierte Waage!


 du stehst wohl auf die Dicken


----------



## sp00n82 (17. November 2018)

Gar nicht, nur die anderen reden sich halt immer ein, sie führen mit 13kg unterm Hintern durch die Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (19. November 2018)

Gestern wieder aufm Rad gewesen. Bergab einfach hammer.


----------



## Felger (19. November 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Sorry meinte den Float X2
> Vielleicht solltest du bei deiner Entscheidung auch noch bedenken was du benötigst.
> Ist dir das Mehrgewicht egal?
> Brauchst du einen Wippunterdrückung?
> Willst du flexibel sein mit der Anpassung? Sprich Fahrergewicht einstellen mit Pumpe oder Federn?



Monarch+MST Tuning für längere Sachen
DB Coil IL CS bei Liftunterstützung (aber auch treten). Hier ist der CS aber schon wichtig. Performance bei Coil geil - Bootom Out gerade noch ausreichend.


----------



## sausebraus125 (26. November 2018)

Hallo RUNE-Truppe:
Ich bin so frei, hier einfach mal meinen Begleiter der letzten beiden Jahre hier anzupreisen.
Das neue (sein 29er Bruder Prime) steht schon im Keller und wegen anstehendem Nachwuchs wird der Fuhrpark etwas effizienter gestaltet und ausgedünnt.
Da es mir echt schwer fällt, das gute Stück zu zerrupfen, würde ich hier nochmal versuchen, die nächsten beiden Tage das ganze Rad in Topausstattung und gutem, sehr gepflegten und gewarteten Zustand und mit erneuerten Verschleißteilen im Ganzen anzubieten.
vielleicht sucht jemand genau sowas...
Der Preis ist m.M. wirklich mehr als fair! 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1178793-banshee-rune-2016-gr-l


----------



## Da___Wid (3. Dezember 2018)

Falls Aktuell jemand auf der Suche ist.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1199712-banshee-rune-fox-shox-kashima-27-5-zoll

Gruß


----------



## MK_79 (6. Dezember 2018)

Da ich überlege mein Rune von 26 auf 27.5 umzubauen (Rahmen 2017):

Hat das schon  jemand gemacht und wie groß oder positiv sind die Eindrücke dann mit 27.5?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## JohVir (7. Dezember 2018)

Hey,
ich habe gestern einen neuen Rahmen geschossen wegen „haben will“. Mein Rune geht dafür weg. Rahmen in XL, DVO Jade und Acros Steuersatz (alles von 2018, Rechnung auf meinen Namen) geht als Set für sehr günstig weg. Einzig die Feder übernehme ich ins neue Projekt.
Bei Interesse Pn. Nächste Woche geht er in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Diesti (7. Dezember 2018)

Geiler Aufbau! Was hat dass gewogen?


----------



## Diesti (7. Dezember 2018)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Da ich überlege mein Rune von 26 auf 27.5 umzubauen (Rahmen 2017):
> 
> Hat das schon  jemand gemacht und wie groß oder positiv sind die Eindrücke dann mit 27.5?
> 
> Danke schon mal.


Hab damals zwischen 26 und 27,5 gewechselt. Bin dann im Endeffekt mit 26er Ausfallenden gefahren weil mir das kurze Heck mehr getaugt hat. Mit Rockrazor ist es sich gerade noch ausgegangen. Man darf sich halt keine riesen veränderung erwarten. Meines wurde zb deutlich spritziger da ich bei Reifen und LR gesamt 600g einsparen konnte ;-) dass hatte sicher mehr effekt als die Laufradgröße.


----------



## JohVir (7. Dezember 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Geiler Aufbau! Was hat dass gewogen?


15,5 kg trotz den leichten Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (7. Dezember 2018)

Meins war auch ein wenig speckig


----------



## JohVir (7. Dezember 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 802766
> Meins war auch ein wenig speckig


Auch chic


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Dezember 2018)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Da ich überlege mein Rune von 26 auf 27.5 umzubauen (Rahmen 2017):
> 
> Hat das schon  jemand gemacht und wie groß oder positiv sind die Eindrücke dann mit 27.5?
> 
> Danke schon mal.


Ich hab gerade umgebaut  bin aber noch nicht gefahren. Optik ist ein Anschlag mit 2.6er Speci-Reifen...


----------



## MK_79 (7. Dezember 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Hab damals zwischen 26 und 27,5 gewechselt. Bin dann im Endeffekt mit 26er Ausfallenden gefahren weil mir das kurze Heck mehr getaugt hat. Mit Rockrazor ist es sich gerade noch ausgegangen. Man darf sich halt keine riesen veränderung erwarten. Meines wurde zb deutlich spritziger da ich bei Reifen und LR gesamt 600g einsparen konnte ;-) dass hatte sicher mehr effekt als die Laufradgröße.



Danke. Denke das ich eher schwerer werden mit 27.5
Mein Thema ist, dass ich oft mit der Kurbel oder Pedale irgendwo hängenbleibe und dann einen Abflug mache.

Ich hätte mir auch von den 27.5 etwas mehr ruhe erwartet wenn es rumpelt. 
Ist das nicht der Fall?


----------



## MK_79 (7. Dezember 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade umgebaut  bin aber noch nicht gefahren. Optik ist ein Anschlag mit 2.6er Speci-Reifen...



Lasse mich mal wissen ob du was merkst oder wie es so anfühlt nach dem Wechsel.


----------



## Pornspirit (7. Dezember 2018)

Diesti schrieb:


> Meines wurde zb deutlich spritziger da ich bei Reifen und LR gesamt 600g einsparen konnte


Das liegt definitiv am Gewicht.
Habe zwei 27.5 und einen 26er Laufradsatz. Bei den schwereren Gleichgewichten merkt man einen kleinen Unterschied wie: Laufruhe, Überrollverhalten und du brauchst auch ein wenig mehr Nachdruck in Kurven. Wenns Rumpelt, meine ich vom Gefühl her, die Bremse länger auf zu lassen.
Der leichtere 27.5 Laufradsatz zum Touren fahren fühlt sich auch spritziger an, da wie bei dir über 600g eingespart werden.



MK_79 schrieb:


> Danke. Denke das ich eher schwerer werden mit 27.5
> Mein Thema ist, dass ich oft mit der Kurbel oder Pedale irgendwo hängenbleibe und dann einen Abflug mache.
> Ich hätte mir auch von den 27.5 etwas mehr ruhe erwartet wenn es rumpelt.
> Ist das nicht der Fall?



Kannst du evtl mal 27.5 er Laufräder von einem Kumpel ausleihen? Dann kannst du dir selber ein Bild machen.
Jeder hat ein anderes Popometer 
Ich fahre z.b. auf meinen Hometrails gerne 26", einfach weil es mir mehr Spaß macht.

Zur Info: Fahre allerdings "nur" ein Spitfire.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (9. Dezember 2018)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Lasse mich mal wissen ob du was merkst oder wie es so anfühlt nach dem Wechsel.


Ich bin heute ein klein wenig gefahren. Schwer zu sagen, was jetzt woran gelegen hat, da die Bedingungen heute echt schwierig bzw schmierig waren.
Ich meine aber gemerkt zu haben, dass das Beik besser gerollt ist und im ruppigen deutlich ruhiger war. Handling war anders, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Da___Wid (10. Dezember 2018)

Hy
Braucht jemand ne fox transfer mit 150mn hub oder einen float x2 2pos. für sein Rune?


----------



## Felger (16. Dezember 2018)

Felger schrieb:


> Monarch+MST Tuning für längere Sachen
> DB Coil IL CS bei Liftunterstützung (aber auch treten). Hier ist der CS aber schon wichtig. Performance bei Coil geil - Bootom Out gerade noch ausreichend.


ach genau - bzgl bottom out - ich habe mal was von progressiven federn gehört... aber da gibts nix wirklich vernünftiges, oder?


----------



## GuyGood (22. Dezember 2018)

Hey Leute, mal eine Frage. Bei meinem Rune ist der Leitungseingang für die  Stealth-Stütze rel. groß und durch den hereinkommenden Dreck hatte ich vermutlich auch schon ein nerviges Knarzen, wenn es dann zwischen Sattelstütze und Sitzrohre innen langsam anfängt zu reiben.  (Vermutung)
Jedenfalls, habt ihr die Öffnung noch irgendwie abgedichtet? Frage eher ob es direkt etwas passendes gibt, bevor ich mir as irgendwelchen Dingen was zusammenbastel.


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. Dezember 2018)

Einfach mit Silikon abdichten, oder ein Stück Kunststoffschlauch aus der Restekiste an besagter Stelle über die Außenhülle ziehen.


----------



## DAKAY (22. Dezember 2018)

evtl. Slapper Tape


----------



## DAKAY (5. Januar 2019)

Fährt hier jemand den DVO Topaz T3 Air im Rune, und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Januar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand den DVO Topaz T3 Air im Rune, und kann was dazu sagen?


Ja, gut. 
Viel mehr kann ich dazu allerdings nicht sagen, ich kann sowas nicht klar definieren, aber er gefällt mir besser als der Monarch, der standardmäßig dabei war. Und einen anderen Dämpfer hab ich auch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## DAKAY (5. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ja, gut.
> Viel mehr kann ich dazu allerdings nicht sagen, ich kann sowas nicht klar definieren, aber er gefällt mir besser als der Monarch, der standardmäßig dabei war. Und einen anderen Dämpfer hab ich auch nicht ausprobiert.



Mich würde mal noch interessieren, ob der Dämpfer wirklich so gut anspricht wie man oft liest.

Fährst du Spacer, wenn ja wieviele bzw. wieviel Druck bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Januar 2019)

Er spricht besser an, der Topaz beim Spindrift eines Kollegen hat sich im Anfangsbereich allerdings geschätzt noch besser angefühlt, trotz auf knapp 20kg mehr Gewicht eingestellt. Super plüschig ist das jetzt nicht, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, allerdings hatte ich ihn auch gebraucht gekauft, hängt also womöglich damit zusammen (obwohl ich dann gleich nen kleinen Service gemacht hab).
Bei 60kg Fahrergewicht (+x Ausrüstung) fahre ich mit 157 Psi Luftkammer und 170 Psi in der Bladder. 4 Spacer in der Positivkammer.

Die Werte stimmen ziemlich mit dem überein, was mir DVO für mein Gewicht empfohlen hat. Nur den Luftdruck musste ich etwas höher schrauben. Es gäbe noch einen extra Tune für leichte Fahrer wie mich, aber das geht wohl nur, wenn man direkt bei DVO aus den USA kauft, die machen das dann direkt. Ich muss da noch mal nachhaken, was genau da anders ist, dass ich das vielleicht bei einem großen Service machen (lassen) kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (7. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Er spricht besser an, der Topaz beim Spindrift eines Kollegen hat sich im Anfangsbereich allerdings geschätzt noch besser angefühlt, trotz auf knapp 20kg mehr Gewicht eingestellt. Super plüschig ist das jetzt nicht, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, allerdings hatte ich ihn auch gebraucht gekauft, hängt also womöglich damit zusammen (obwohl ich dann gleich nen kleinen Service gemacht hab).
> Bei 60kg Fahrergewicht (+x Ausrüstung) fahre ich mit 157 Psi Luftkammer und 170 Psi in der Bladder. 4 Spacer in der Positivkammer.
> 
> Die Werte stimmen ziemlich mit dem überein, was mir DVO für mein Gewicht empfohlen hat. Nur den Luftdruck musste ich etwas höher schrauben. Es gäbe noch einen extra Tune für leichte Fahrer wie mich, aber das geht wohl nur, wenn man direkt bei DVO aus den USA kauft, die machen das dann direkt. Ich muss da noch mal nachhaken, was genau da anders ist, dass ich das vielleicht bei einem großen Service machen (lassen) kann.


So, der Topaz ist unterwegs
Gibt es Seitens DVO irgendwelche Empfehlungen bezüglich Spacer in KS-Link Rahmen oder hast du die 4Spacer nach Gefühl verbaut?


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Januar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> So, der Topaz ist unterwegs
> Gibt es Seitens DVO irgendwelche Empfehlungen bezüglich Spacer in KS-Link Rahmen oder hast du die 4Spacer nach Gefühl verbaut?


Erst nach Gefühl bzw. gut Glück, auf meine E-Mail wurden mir dann später 3-4 Spacer empfohlen. Ich hatte denen auch noch die Kurve vom Hebelverhältnis des Runes mitgeschickt, ob sie es beachtet haben, weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## limbokoenig (7. Januar 2019)

Das passt ja gut hier. 
Mein neuer topaz liegt auch noch zu Hause und wartet darauf verbaut zu werden. Kommt bei mir allerdings ins spitfire


----------



## DAKAY (11. Januar 2019)

Heute ne Mail von DVO bekommen:


> Try about 175psi in main can to get 30% sag, right at bottom of DVO logo. 180 in bladder and start with no volume reducers. Add one at a time if experiencing harsh bottom out. Go 6-8 clicks of rebound from closed. Thanks for riding DVO!!
> 
> Geoff



Die Angaben sind für 70kg Fahrergewicht


----------



## jim_morrison (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Kann mir ev. jemand sagen, welchen tune der standard Monarch Plus Dämpfer hat beim Rune?
Danke und Gruss


----------



## jim_morrison (12. Januar 2019)

Und hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Coil im Rune?


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Januar 2019)

Kann mir wirklich niemand Auskunft über den Tune geben?
Gruss


----------



## Braitax (13. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Kann mir wirklich niemand Auskunft über den Tune geben?
> Gruss



Welches Baujahr?


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Januar 2019)

Baujahr 2018..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (13. Januar 2019)

Dann ist es L/L.


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Januar 2019)

Ok danke für die Antwort. Kannst du mir ev. ganz kurz erklären was der Unterschied z.b. zu einem M/M Tune ist, resp. wie sich der Unterschied bemerkbar macht?


----------



## Braitax (13. Januar 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-tune-was-bedeutet-ml-hl-oder-die-die-es-noch-gibt.628317/


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Januar 2019)

Ok danke..
Was fährst du für ein Rune? (Jg., Aufbau/Komponenten, ev. ein Bild)


----------



## Braitax (13. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ok danke..
> Was fährst du für ein Rune? (Jg., Aufbau/Komponenten, ev. ein Bild)





 

Baujahr 2016 mit Float-X2 und jetzt die 2018er 36er Fox mit Evol. 
Wolltest du jetzt noch mehr wissen?


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Januar 2019)

Wow sehr schönes Bike! Ich sollte nächste Woche mein Rune bekommen.
Wieviel Federweg hast du bei der Gabel?
Darf ich fragen weshalb du den Monarch durch den X2 ersetzt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (13. Januar 2019)

Die 2016 36er Fox fuhre ich mit 180mm und zurzeit fahre 160mm.
Werde aber auf 170mm traveln weil mir die Front zu tief ist.

Die Monarch war mir zu grob und holprig sage ich mal. Die X2 ist was ganz anderes, ist schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied was die Performance angeht.


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Januar 2019)

Ok danke für die Infos. Werde meine Lyrik auch mit 170 oder 180mm fahren. Mit dem Dämpfer muss ich noch schauen. Was denkst du zu einem Stahlfederdämpfer im Rune?


----------



## Braitax (13. Januar 2019)

Bezüglich Stahldämpfer kann ich dir keine Info geben, selbst noch keinem in Rune getestet. 

Aber der ein oder andere fährt hier bestimmt einen


----------



## jim_morrison (13. Januar 2019)

Ok werde erst mal so fahren.. Tauschen kann ich immernoch. Danke nochmals für die Infos und ev. ein andermal wieder.. Gruss


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Januar 2019)

So Leute, es kann losgehen... 
Zunächst, als ich nach Hause kam, stand da was in meiner Werkstatt...


 

Natürlich musste ich da sofort ran...


 

Der Aufbau ging schnell vonstatten...


 



 

So sah es ein paar Minuten später aus...


 


 

Und noch ein paar Details...


 


 


 


 

Und ein wenig "custom" darf auch nicht fehlen..


 

Mudguard und noch etwas Rahmenschutz sowie Grundsetup folgen noch...

Gruss
Jim


----------



## Diesti (15. Januar 2019)

Ist ja eine Mogelpackung! Da glaubt man ein hypermodernes agressives Speedbalancebike zu erhalten, und dann is nur ein Rune drinn ;-)


----------



## Braitax (15. Januar 2019)

Die Kettenstrebe hinten würde ich komplett abkleben...so haust dir nach der ersten Abfahrt komplett den Lack weg.


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Januar 2019)

Diesti schrieb:


> Ist ja eine Mogelpackung! Da glaubt man ein hypermodernes agressives Speedbalancebike zu erhalten, und dann is nur ein Rune drinn ;-)


stimmt... Kann ja mit nem Edding Transition draufschreiben..


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Januar 2019)

Braitax schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe hinten würde ich komplett abkleben...so haust dir nach der ersten Abfahrt komplett den Lack weg.


Ja da hast du recht. Das werde ich machen. Empfiehlt es sie auch die schräge/obere Strebe abzukleben?


----------



## Braitax (15. Januar 2019)

Habe es mal provisorisch Makiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (15. Januar 2019)

Ok danke vielmals für den Tipp!


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte sogar gesagt, dass es lohnt, den Zug innen rum zu führen


----------



## MK_79 (16. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht. Das werde ich machen. Empfiehlt es sie auch die schräge/obere Strebe abzukleben?


Ja, innen.


----------



## MK_79 (16. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> So Leute, es kann losgehen...
> Zunächst, als ich nach Hause kam, stand da was in meiner Werkstatt...
> Anhang anzeigen 815518
> 
> ...




Ist der Bremsadapter richtig rum angebaut?


----------



## jim_morrison (16. Januar 2019)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Ist der Bremsadapter richtig rum angebaut?


ich hoffe es mal. Hat schliesslich der Händler gemacht.
Du meinst den hinteren, oder?


----------



## leidermeier (16. Januar 2019)

Der Vordere is halt kein Shimano oder zumindest nicht der passende, beim hinteren is doch n Pfeil drauf


----------



## jim_morrison (16. Januar 2019)

Ja der Vordere passt, aber eben nicht Shimano. Aber egal.
Der Hintere scheint mir richtig montiert. Aber komischerweise kann ich auf dem Adapter ein "203" erkennen, obwohl es eine 180er Scheibe ist. Werde das am Abend mal genauer anschauen. Was denkst du dazu?


----------



## leidermeier (16. Januar 2019)

Das ist eher suboptimal,
Musst mal checken ob die scheibe sauber über dem bremsbelag läuft


----------



## jim_morrison (16. Januar 2019)

Ja werde ich machen. Frage noch beim Händler nach, warum er das gemacht hat? Kanns mir zwar nicht erklären, aber auf den ersten Blick sieht alles korrekt aus. Muss am Abend nochmals exakt schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leidermeier (16. Januar 2019)

Imo kann in nem xx3 adapter keine xx0 scheibe passen

Radhändler sind meist gut im improvisieren


----------



## jim_morrison (16. Januar 2019)

was ist denn xx3 und xx0?
meinst du 203 und 180?


----------



## leidermeier (16. Januar 2019)

Jo


----------



## MK_79 (16. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> ich hoffe es mal. Hat schliesslich der Händler gemacht.
> Du meinst den hinteren, oder?


Meinte am Hinterrad, schau dir das mal an. 
Vorn


----------



## jim_morrison (16. Januar 2019)

Gegenfrage: Wie sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Aus meiner sicht passt es optisch gemäss Foto.


----------



## MK_79 (16. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Aus meiner sicht passt es optisch gemäss Foto.


Scheibe sah für mich nach 180 aus und Adapter ist 203. Wenn beides gleich ist, habe ich nur einen knick in der Optik
Sonst, gutes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (16. Januar 2019)

Ja das hast du richtig beobachtet, dem gehe ich noch nach. Aber von der Montageausrichtung her passt es sonst schon, oder?
Danke fürs Kompliment!


----------



## MK_79 (16. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ja das hast du richtig beobachtet, dem gehe ich noch nach. Aber von der Montageausrichtung her passt es sonst schon, oder?
> Danke fürs Kompliment!



Richtig rum ist er. Aber, warum oben eine Unterlegscheibe drin ist und hinten nicht, ist auch eine gute Frage.

Vorne würde ich einen Shimano Adapter nehmen, einfach das alles Firmenrein ist. 
_Muss aber nicht. _


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ja der Vordere passt, aber eben nicht Shimano. Aber egal.
> Der Hintere scheint mir richtig montiert. Aber komischerweise kann ich auf dem Adapter ein "203" erkennen, obwohl es eine 180er Scheibe ist. Werde das am Abend mal genauer anschauen. Was denkst du dazu?


203 sollte da hinten auf dem Adapter tunlichst nicht drauf stehen, wenn du eine 180er Scheibe fährst. 

Ne Übersicht der Shimano-Adapter gibts hier: https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-SM-MA-5155.pdf
Bei dir sollte dann eigentlich der *SM-MA-R180P/S* dran sein. Sieht aber eher nach dem SM-MA-R203P/S aus.


----------



## jim_morrison (16. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Tipps.
Ich konnte es nun klären. Es hat den 203er Adapter etwas angepasst, bis er perfekt gepasst hat. Trotzdem werde ich ihn bei nächster Gelegenheit wohl ersetzen. Aber so wie er jetzt ist, passt es von den Massen her schon.
Danke nochmals für all eure Tipps.
Gruss


----------



## GuyGood (17. Januar 2019)

Kurz mal dazu ne Frage. Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen "SM-MA90-F203P/PM" und "SM-MA-F203P/PM". Das eine ist Gewichtsoptimierter für XTR und sollte nicht im Gravity-Bereich benutzt werden?  Hatte dazu noch diese Übersicht gefunden: 

https://cdn.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_S/orgid_27/k25654/thumbs/212572_1451705.jpg

Passen würden aber theoretisch beide für 180 PM direct auf 203er Scheibe in meinem Fall für ne Zee, oder?  

@jim_morrison : ach, das Gelb ist schon sehr schick


----------



## grey (17. Januar 2019)

180 PM -> 203 PM nimmt man Magura QM26 und nicht den shimano müll.


----------



## GuyGood (17. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> 180 PM -> 203 PM nimmt man Magura QM26 und nicht den shimano müll.


Kannst du das auch noch sinnvoll untermauern, damit es weniger nach Hate und mehr nach empirischer Untersuchung klingt? 
Besonders weil es ja auch um Shimano-Bremsen geht und der Adapter ja wohl schon auch die Bremse in einen anderen Winkel anstellt? Oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2019)

Der Magura funzt wunderbar mit Shimano Bremsen.


----------



## grey (17. Januar 2019)

erstens das, zweitens wird der Shimano Adapter durchgeschraubt, während der Magura Adapter separat befestigt wird. 

Das hat ganz konkret den Vorteil, dass du die Schraube die Adapter mit Gabel, oder eben Rahmen, verbindet genau 1x angreifen musst, während du beim einstellen des Bremssattels, mit dem durchgeschraubten Shimano adapter, jedes mal mit dem Gewinde in Rahmen oder Gabel spielst.
Mit dem Magura Adapter kannst dich unterwegs noch so blöd anstellen, das Gewinde der Gabel wirst du nicht ruinieren.



Das betrifft zwar jetzt eher nicht den PM 180 -> 203 adapter, sondern ich glaube es war IS -> PM180, wenn man doch mal auf Magura Sattel wechseln will, geht das nicht mit dem Shimano Adapter. Magura Sättel bauen recht "tief" und da kollidiert der Adapter mit dem Bremssattel. Der Einfachheit halber kaufe ich also eigentlich immer die kompatibleren, sowieso recht preiswerten, Magura Adapter.


sollte das noch zu sehr nach hate klingen:
Ich fahr am Darkside Shimano Zee/Saint und am Trailfox Shimano XT Hebel an Magura MT5, am Stadtrad irgendwelche Shimano 3xx discs.  Also eher kein Magura Fanboy, maximal von deren Adaptern.


----------



## GuyGood (17. Januar 2019)

Ok, ja hatte auch gesehen, dass der Shimano-Adapter komplett durchgeschraubt ist und der Magura nicht. Wollte deinen Tipp auch nicht in Frage stellen. Hatte aber initial gedacht du meinst, dass die Shimano-Adapter ungenauer gefertigt sind und hier und da mehr Unterlegscheiben benötigt würden oder sonstwas für Verarbeitungsmängel. Aber korrekt, die doppelte Verschraubung ist ein Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (17. Januar 2019)

Braitax schrieb:


> Habe es mal provisorisch Makiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 815545 Anhang anzeigen 815544


Hi
Und hab ich das Abkleben mit Mastic Tape bestanden?


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Januar 2019)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage:
Mit wieviel Federweg an der Gabel fährt ihr das Rune, 160, 170 oder 180mm?
Und weshalb habt ihr euch für genau diesen Federweg entschieden?
Gruss


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Januar 2019)

Will niemand seine Meinung Kund tun?


----------



## grey (18. Januar 2019)

Das ist halt fast so wie nach der besten farbe zu fragen, zweifellos schwarz elox. 
Mein Weib fährt 170 im Rune.
180 ist mMn. too much, 160 würd ich ins Auge nehmen wenn man hauptsächlich im seichten terrain unterwegs ist. Aber das ist halt einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Januar 2019)

Unterschreibe ich, 180mm war mir zu flach und da ich noch ein Spitty im Fuhrpark hab, lasse ich es bei 170mm und tiefem Tretlager.


----------



## DAKAY (18. Januar 2019)

Ich habe bisher 170/26" und 160/27,5" gefahren, beides geht gut.
180 habe ich noch nicht getestet, da ich noch nen Downhiller habe ich auch nicht das Verlangen danach.


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Januar 2019)

Ok danke für die Antworten. Momentan hab ich 160mm. Möchte aber auf 170 oder 180mm wechseln. Findet ihr 160mm nicht ein wenig knapp bei dem Bike? (Mit 27.5")


----------



## FelixB (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

da mein Rune Rahmen in absehbarer Zeit bei mir eintrifft und ich langsam die übrigen Teile zusammensuche hätte ich eben zwei Fragen:

erstens: welche Kurbellänge fahrt ihr im Rune, meins bekommt 650b Laufräder und wird voraussichtlich in der tiefen Einstellung gefahren, Gabel wird vorerst eine Manitou Mattoc 650b mit 160mm, Einbaulänge habe ich gerade leider nicht im Kopf.

zweitens: Welche Dämpferbuchsen benötige ich im Rune, Dämpfer ist ein CC DB IL


Danke im Voraus


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Januar 2019)

Also ich habe 170mm Kurbeln gewählt. Bin aber noch nicht gefahren mit meinem Rune..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (18. Januar 2019)

Wollte gerade fragen, ob du überhaupt schon damit gefahren bist.. 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass 160 zu knapp sind?  Fahr doch einfach erstmal damit.

170er Kurbel.
Bushing dimensionen stehen auf der banshee rune seite, 40x8 und 20x8 demnach wohl beim aktuellen. früher mal 40x8 und 25,4x8.


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Januar 2019)

Wissen tue ich es natürlich nicht. Aber in D wird das Bike mit 170mm Federweg verkauft soviel ich weiss. Und in einem Test habe ich gelesen, dass es durchaus mit 180mm noch sehr gut fahren liesse.
Deshalb wollte ich fragen, auf wieviel Federweg ihr es eingestellt habt..


----------



## PatSiebi (18. Januar 2019)

Fahre ne Lyrik mit 160 mm in der low Einstellung, noch flacher wäre mir vlt auch schon einen Tick zu viel. Ich habe bisher keinen Federweg vermisst. Habe das Bike selber aufgebaut und 160/160 klang stimmig, so fährt es sich bisher auch. Ist aber auch mein Bike für alles, fahre also auch viele Touren. 
Ob ne 170er oder 180er Gabel nochmal einen Vorteil bringen hängt wohl von deinem Einsatzgebeit ab. Ka was du so fährst


----------



## trailterror (18. Januar 2019)

Würde den FW (eher noch die einbaulänge) so wählen wie er am besten zu deinen geometrischen vorlieben passt


----------



## Jussi (19. Januar 2019)

Was erwartest du dir von mehr Federweg an der Gabel?


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Januar 2019)

Das ist momentan noch schwer zu sagen. Denn ich bin ja wie gesagt noch nicht gefahren. Habe das Bike erst seit ein paar Tagen und wir haben viel Schnee hier. 
Ich erhoffe mir eine (noch) bessere Abwärtsperformance des Bikes. Denkt ihr dass es aufwärts schwierig wird zu fahren (bezüglich anheben des Vorderrads) mit 180mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (19. Januar 2019)

Meistens ist der Fahrer der limitierte Faktor und nicht das Rad!
Das Rune mit 160mm in den Grenzbereich zu bringen ist schon schwer genug


----------



## DAKAY (19. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Das ist momentan noch schwer zu sagen. Denn ich bin ja wie gesagt noch nicht gefahren.


Da liegt der Hund begraben, du machst dir (zu)viele Gedanken (verständlich wenn das jungfräuliche Gerät zuhause rumsteht), einfach mal fahren. 
Dann merkst schon obs passt oder nich.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Das ist momentan noch schwer zu sagen. Denn ich bin ja wie gesagt noch nicht gefahren. Habe das Bike erst seit ein paar Tagen und wir haben viel Schnee hier.
> Ich erhoffe mir eine (noch) bessere Abwärtsperformance des Bikes. Denkt ihr dass es aufwärts schwierig wird zu fahren (bezüglich anheben des Vorderrads) mit 180mm?


Nö, es wird aber einfach unharmonisch insgesamt. Ballern und Steiles geht zwar gut, aber auch nicht so viel besser, als mit 170mm. Bergauf ist es mit 180mm vorne für mich eben genau das Quäntchen zu viel.
Ansonsten: was @Jussi sagt...


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Januar 2019)

Ja du hast recht. Aber ich muss demnächst eine Bestellung bei BC tätigen. Aber der Versand in die Schweiz ist so teuer, dass ich die Teile für die Gabel gleich mitbestellen möchte. Weiss nur nicht ob 170 oder doch gleich 180mm


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Januar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nö, es wird aber einfach unharmonisch insgesamt. Ballern und Steiles geht zwar gut, aber auch nicht so viel besser, als mit 170mm. Bergauf ist es mit 180mm vorne für mich eben genau das Quäntchen zu viel.
> Ansonsten: was @Jussi sagt...


Ich habe jetzt ja 160mm.. Deshalb möchte ich 170 oder 180mm FW umbauen..


----------



## grey (19. Januar 2019)

Irgendwie dreht sich das im Kreis.
Bau halt auf 170 oder 180 um, wenn du unbedingt willst, du brauchst von niemanden hier den segen.


----------



## DAKAY (19. Januar 2019)

oder


DAKAY schrieb:


> einfach mal fahren.


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Januar 2019)

Ihr habt beide recht. Eigentlich hats mich ja ursprünglich einfach interessiert, mit wieviel Federweg an der Gabel ihr fährt. Jetzt sind wir da etwas vom Weg abgekommen. Ich danke euch trotzdem für die Geduld und Infos. Ich denke 170mm wäre wohl doe Goldene Mitte bezüglich uphill und downhill. Ich überlege es mir und sehe dann wie weiter. Gruss Jim


----------



## trailterror (19. Januar 2019)

Nochmal:

Mein rat: orientier dich an der gewünschten geo (denn unterschiedliche gabel EBL verändern die geometrie und dadurch den charakter des bikes; zum guten oder halt zum schlechten.... Lös dich vom numerischen wert des FW's


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Januar 2019)

Mach ich, danke..
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (19. Januar 2019)

Ich bin das Rune mit 150 (gezwungenermaßen), 160 und jetzt 170mm gefahren. 150 fand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, aber das lag sicherlich auch an meiner alten Ersatzgabel (Revelation). 170mm finde ich schon etwas sicherer im steilen Gelände oder bei langsamen Steilstufen. 180 wäre mir aber wohl too much von der Geometrie her, den Sitzwinkel finde ich jetzt schon grenzwertig flach. Ich hätte den gerne 2-3° steiler... aber das ist ja wieder auch so ne persönliche Präferenz, meine Oberschenkel sind wohl etwas zu kurz.


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Info. Ich denke ich nehme vorerst auch mal 170mm. Falls es nicht reicht, kann ich immernoch auf 180mm erweitern..
Gruss


----------



## MK_79 (20. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich denke ich nehme vorerst auch mal 170mm. Falls es nicht reicht, kann ich immernoch auf 180mm erweitern..
> Gruss



Ich fahre seit längeren 160mm und diese recht straff. Das reicht mir locker (auch für Rennen).  Ich kurbel alles immer hoch, daher habe ich jetzt noch Talas.
Eine Zeitlang hatte ich ein MZ mit 170mm die ging auch gut, aber Bergab habe ich keine großen Unterschiede gespürt - jedoch Bergauf schon sehr ungut.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal fahren, du kannst auch noch die Einstellung ändern und die Geo flach fahren.


----------



## schlumo (22. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hi
> Und hab ich das Abkleben mit Mastic Tape bestanden?



Am besten noch die linke Strebe (im Anhang höchst professionell mit BLAU markiert)  zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe mit Tape schützen, sonst ist dort der Lack dank Kette auch schnell ab.


----------



## sam-1987 (22. Januar 2019)

Servus! 
Fahre mein Rune gerade aktuell mit 170mm an der Front bei Enduro Touren.
Da ich jetzt noch ein potentes Allmountain habe würde ich gerne das Rune nur noch im Park fahren als Superenduro.

Sprich vorne 180mm und hinten 240x76mm Coil.

Hat jemand dies schon ausprobiert und weiß ob der Dämpfer passt?

Merci


----------



## jim_morrison (22. Januar 2019)

schlumo schrieb:


> Am besten noch die linke Strebe (im Anhang höchst professionell mit BLAU markiert)  zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe mit Tape schützen, sonst ist dort der Lack dank Kette auch schnell ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 817926


Danke für die Info. Hast du ev. ein Bild, wie du das bei deinem Rune gemacht hast?


----------



## Jussi (22. Januar 2019)

schlumo schrieb:


> Am besten noch die linke Strebe (im Anhang höchst professionell mit BLAU markiert)  zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe mit Tape schützen, sonst ist dort der Lack dank Kette auch schnell ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 817926



Die „dicke“ 3M Schutzfolie reicht da auch. Und sieht man fast nicht!


----------



## sam-1987 (22. Januar 2019)

Hab ich auch gemacht.
Entweder Steinschlagschutzfolie oder Gewebeband rum tapen.


----------



## Jussi (22. Januar 2019)

sam-1987 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 817933 Servus!
> Fahre mein Rune gerade aktuell mit 170mm an der Front bei Enduro Touren.
> Da ich jetzt noch ein potentes Allmountain habe würde ich gerne das Rune nur noch im Park fahren als Superenduro.
> 
> ...



Mess doch mal selbst aus ob noch 24mm Platz ist! 
Ich glaube nicht....
Zudem hättest du dann ne Geo wie vor 10Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (22. Januar 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Die „dicke“ 3M Schutzfolie reicht da auch. Und sieht man fast nicht!


Danke für den Tipp, so werd ichs machen.
Gruss


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Januar 2019)

sam-1987 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 817933 Servus!
> Fahre mein Rune gerade aktuell mit 170mm an der Front bei Enduro Touren.
> Da ich jetzt noch ein potentes Allmountain habe würde ich gerne das Rune nur noch im Park fahren als Superenduro.
> 
> ...


Ganz abgesehen davon, ob es reinpassen würde, 24mm? Fährt sich das dann nicht komplett scheiße? Du bockst das Bike ja quasi auf damit, das Tretlager kommt hoch und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler.


// Edit
Kannst ja mal nen Holzstab in passender Länge reindübeln und dann schauen, wie das Bike dann da steht. Mach aber nen Foto, will auch sehen!


----------



## grey (22. Januar 2019)

sam-1987 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 817933  hinten 240x76mm Coil.



grundsätzlich klingt das nach einer absoluten schrecklichen Idee.
ob er theoretisch hinein passt, kannst du aber ganz einfach selber testen, indem du schaust, was passiert wenn du den hinterbau auf 240mm ebl ausfederst und wenn du 76mm einfederst..
Ich glaube, das geht sich gar nicht aus, weil die hintere achse die durchs bushing geht, wohl schon im sitzrohr ist..


----------



## sam-1987 (22. Januar 2019)

@sp00n82 ja werde ich machen


----------



## Jussi (22. Januar 2019)

Ja stimmt doch 240-216=24


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Januar 2019)

Hat nicht schon mal jemand 222mm mit offsetbushings versucht und das für nicht passend befunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo
ich habe als "Laie" eine Frage zum Monarch Plus, der im Rune verbaut ist.
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum der Dämpfer in diesem Bike den Tune "L/L" hat und nicht einen anderen?
Sorry kenne mich mit diesen Tunes noch nicht so aus.
Gruss Jim


----------



## leidermeier (29. Januar 2019)

Antwort vom Entwickler zu dem Thema


After testing latest products and tunes from Rockshox the tune we offer... L/L

It was felt that this was best all round tune for average weight good level rider.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Antwort vom Entwickler zu dem Thema
> 
> 
> After testing latest products and tunes from Rockshox the tune we offer... L/L
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Da stellt sich mir jedoch gleich die nächste Frage:
Könnte ich als Fahrer mit einem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 60kg (und somit wohl einiges unter dem "average weight") noch einiges aus dem Dämpfer rausholen mit anderem Tune?


----------



## leidermeier (29. Januar 2019)

grundsätzlich lässt sich aus nem Monarch noch einiges Rausholen.
Wenn du jetzt besonders leicht bist dann bringen dir die anderen Standart tunes nichts, die sind alle härter

Ich kann dir empfehlen den Monarch per Vorsprung Tractive tunen zu lassen, danach is das ne ganz andere Nummer


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

Wow klingt interessant. Aber auch kostspielig. Da würde ich wohl vorher auf einen Coildämpfer setzen. Hast du denn dieses Tuning schonmal testen können?


----------



## leidermeier (29. Januar 2019)

Ja ich habs verbaut und bin begeister

Bevor du in nen coil Dämpfer investierst kannst du auch erstmal me debonair Luftkammer nachrüsten


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

Nein auf die Debonair Kammer soll ja bewusst verzichtet worden sein bei dem Bike. Ich werde den Dämpfer mal so fahren und sonst wohl einen CC DB Coil verbauen. Darf ich fragen wieviel du wiegst und wieviel SAG du eingestellt hast in mm?

Und was für Unterschiede merkst du beim fahren gegenüber vor dem Tuning?


----------



## Jussi (29. Januar 2019)

Bist du mittlerweile schon mit deinem Rad gefahren?


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

Da es leider diese Nacht wieder 5cm Schnee gegeben hat (und sonst noch ca. 40cm liegen), leider nein. Aber zumindest ist das Bike mittlerweile fahrbereit. 
Freue mich schon sehr auf die ersten Fahrten. V.a. auf den Monarch Plus bin ich gespannt. Beim letzten Bike hab ich den Luftdämpfer ersetzt durch einen Coil, nachdem ich einfach keine gescheite Einstellung gefunden habe (was sicher auch mit meinem Gewicht zusammenhängt).


----------



## leidermeier (29. Januar 2019)

Dann fahrs am besten erstmal

das was das Tractive verspricht hält es auch!
Sag 28mm 

Gerade bei deinem Gewicht macht die Debonair durchaus sinn.
Meim Bikebuddi hat die Debonair vor kurzem verbaut, erster Test war sehr vielversprechend detaillierteres Steht noch aus. Aber wir sind beide ü100kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

Ok werde mal so fahren und testen. Weitere Massnahmen können ja noch folgen..
aber 28mm Sag? Das sind ja fast 45% des Federwegs? Meintest du nicht 28% Sag, was ca. 17.5mm entsprechen würde?


----------



## leidermeier (29. Januar 2019)

Du hast recht % natürlich


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2019)

Mein Rat:

Nix mehr kaufen, bevor du nicht mindestens 5 Ausfahrten inkl. Herumtüfteln bzgl. Einstellungen gemacht hast


----------



## martinfueloep (29. Januar 2019)

Hat von euch schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem Öhlins TTX 22M im Rune (ab 2017) gemacht?
Ich hatte den BOS Kirk verbaut und war mit ihm extrem zufrieden, leider ist er nach einem Defekt im BOS-Universum verschwunden.

Jetzt bin ich grad dabei, besagten Öhlins ins Rune zu pflanzen und bin neugierig, ob das schon jemand probiert hat? Falls ja: gibt's Erfahrungsberichte? Passt das Standard-Setup einigermaßen, oder musste gleich umgeshimmt werden?


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mein Rat:
> 
> Nix mehr kaufen, bevor du nicht mindestens 5 Ausfahrten inkl. Herumtüfteln bzgl. Einstellungen gemacht hast


Das ist schon klar.. 



martinfueloep schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem Öhlins TTX 22M im Rune (ab 2017) gemacht?
> Ich hatte den BOS Kirk verbaut und war mit ihm extrem zufrieden, leider ist er nach einem Defekt im BOS-Universum verschwunden.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich grad dabei, besagten Öhlins ins Rune zu pflanzen und bin neugierig, ob das schon jemand probiert hat? Falls ja: gibt's Erfahrungsberichte? Passt das Standard-Setup einigermaßen, oder musste gleich umgeshimmt werden?


Meinst du nicht den STX? Der TTX ist der Coil Dämpfer...


----------



## martinfueloep (29. Januar 2019)

Ich meine den TTX.


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

Ok kein Problem. Dachte nur weil du vom Kirk gesprochen hast, dass du wieder einen Luftdämpfer möchtest.


----------



## martinfueloep (29. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte auch den TTX Air genommen, sobald er dann verfügbar ist, aber leider wird der scheinbar nicht in 216/63 kommen.
Schau ma mal, ob der "normale" TTX progressiv genug fürs Rune ist...


----------



## grey (29. Januar 2019)

Ich glaub die Schnittmenge an Leuten mit Rune und Öhlins coil dämpfer ist verschwindend gering. 
Dhx2 funktioniert jedenfalls problemlos im 2016er Rune, haben eine weichere und härtere Feder am Trail getestet, härtere hat besser gepasst. Ich denke, wenn man es mit dem sag nicht übertreibt, passt coil auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (29. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Schnittmenge an Leuten mit Rune und Öhlins coil dämpfer ist verschwindend gering.


Das befürchte ich fast

Ich hab für meine 80kg mal eine 483er-Feder vorgesehen & sollte damit eher auf der härteren Seite sein. Am Wochenende sollte ich dann mehr wissen...


----------



## DAKAY (29. Januar 2019)

Ich bin (ohne es selbst getestet zu haben) sehr skeptisch, gegenüber Coil im Rune.


----------



## martinfueloep (29. Januar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich bin (ohne es selbst getestet zu haben) sehr skeptisch, gegenüber Coil im Rune.


möchtest du näher ausführen, warum?


----------



## grey (29. Januar 2019)

Er bezieht sich vermutlich darauf, dass die letzten 25mm des federwegs degressiv sind beim rune, grundsätzlich wäre für HV oder coil eine gute Progression bis ans ende wünschenswert. http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2012/08/banshee-rune-v2-2013.html

Realistisch bist da aber bei coil dämpfern sowieso schon im gummidurchschlagschutz und es ist mir jetzt nicht besonders aufgefallen.
Ich halte es für durchaus möglich, dass ein Float X2 im Rune noch etwas besser geht als ein DHX2, ob das relevant ist am ende... monarch ist jedenfalls ein scherz dagegen.


----------



## Jussi (30. Januar 2019)

Bin schon nen Coil, CCDB Cs im Rune gefahren. Reines Enduro ohne fette Sprünge. 
Wollte den dann auch unbedingt haben.
Kurz danach kam der Float X2 seit dem liegt der Coil als Ersatzdämpfer im Regal.
Vorallem beim springen oder besser landen ist der Float dem Coil um Welten überlegen.
Mein X2 ist voll mit Spacern und schlägt trotzdem durch.
Auf kleine Schläge reagiert der Coil allerdings besser, muß jeder selbst wissen was er will.


----------



## jim_morrison (30. Januar 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Bin schon nen Coil, CCDB Cs im Rune gefahren. Reines Enduro ohne fette Sprünge.
> Wollte den dann auch unbedingt haben.
> Kurz danach kam der Float X2 seit dem liegt der Coil als Ersatzdämpfer im Regal.
> Vorallem beim springen oder besser landen ist der Float dem Coil um Welten überlegen.
> ...


Hmm, um welchen coil Dämpfer handelt es sich denn, der bei dir im Regal liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Er bezieht sich vermutlich darauf, dass die letzten 25mm des federwegs degressiv sind beim rune, grundsätzlich wäre für HV oder coil eine gute Progression bis ans ende wünschenswert. http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2012/08/banshee-rune-v2-2013.html


Richtig, habe das auch schon von Leuten die es getestet haben bestätigt bekommen.
Musste mit meinen 70 kg zB. den CCDBAirCs mit kleiner Luftkammer komplett zuspacern, und hätte gerne noch mehr Endprogression gehabt.
Ich mag das Gefühl von Coil extrem gern, aber im Rune glaube ich nicht dass es wirklich Sinn ergibt.
zZ. bin ich mit dem DVO Topaz auch sehr zufrieden, besonders was das Ansprechverhalten angeht.


----------



## Gerrit (30. Januar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> zZ. bin ich mit dem DVO Topaz auch sehr zufrieden, besonders was das Ansprechverhalten angeht.



Passt der Topaz von der Grundeinstellung her oder musstest du was am Shimstack umbauen? 
Ich überlege, ob ich meinen Monarch Plus (am Spitfire allerdings) mit dem Tractive Kit umbauen lasse oder mir den Topaz gönne. In Sachen Service und anpassen hat der Topaz wohl die Nase vorn. Beim Monarch ist das Entlüften ein ziemliches Drama, das hat mich beim letzten großen Service Stunden gekostet. Laut Vorsprung kann man den Monarch nach dem Umbau nur noch mit nem Unterdruckgerät entlüften, heißt nix mehr mit selbst Service machen.


----------



## DAKAY (30. Januar 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Passt der Topaz von der Grundeinstellung her oder musstest du was am Shimstack umbauen?
> Ich überlege, ob ich meinen Monarch Plus (am Spitfire allerdings) mit dem Tractive Kit umbauen lasse oder mir den Topaz gönne. In Sachen Service und anpassen hat der Topaz wohl die Nase vorn. Beim Monarch ist das Entlüften ein ziemliches Drama, das hat mich beim letzten großen Service Stunden gekostet. Laut Vorsprung kann man den Monarch nach dem Umbau nur noch mit nem Unterdruckgerät entlüften, heißt nix mehr mit selbst Service machen.


Wenn du direkt bei DVO kaufst bauen die dir den Dämpfer wohl gleich passend zusammen. 
Ich habe meinen vom probikeshop, sollte also die Standardsvariante sein. 
Bin soweit zufrieden damit, werde wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist aber mal den ShockWiz anschließen und sehen was noch rauszuholen wäre. 

Du kannst die Jungs von DVO ja mal anschreiben und nach ihrer Meinung fragen, die sind sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## Pitchshifter (30. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> Ich halte es für durchaus möglich, dass ein Float X2 im Rune noch etwas besser geht als ein DHX2, ob das relevant ist am ende... monarch ist jedenfalls ein scherz dagegen.


Also mit meinem Monarch Plus (M/M) bin ich nicht sehr zufrieden im Rune. Der Monarch wird bei höherem Tempo recht bockig und träge. Nachdem er jetzt wieder anfängt an der Kolbenstangendichtung zu safteln, wäre sowieso ein Service nötig (obwohl das letzte Service 03/18 gemacht worden ist).

Die Frage ist, was von dem "MST Tuning für Monarch Plus" zu halten ist?
http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/daempfer/monarch-plus/

Fast Suspension bietet das Monarch Tuning scheinbar nicht mehr an (keine Auswahlmöglichkeit auf der website). Was für Empfehlungen habt ihr (für das Rune 2013/2014)?

Danke!


----------



## martinfueloep (30. Januar 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Vorallem beim springen oder besser landen ist der Float dem Coil um Welten überlegen.
> Mein X2 ist voll mit Spacern und schlägt trotzdem durch.
> Auf kleine Schläge reagiert der Coil allerdings besser, muß jeder selbst wissen was er will.



Das klingt jetzt nich unbedingt nach vielen Vorteilen, die der Float bietet? 
- schlägt bei Landungen durch
- ist unsensibler bei kleinen Schlägen


----------



## martinfueloep (30. Januar 2019)

Wie schon geschrieben, bin ich bis Oktober 2018 einen BOS Kirk gefahren, und der war mir mit dem nicht so progressiven Setup (dh keine Spacer in der Luftkammer, dafür mehr Druck) deutlich lieber. An sich war ich mit dem auch sehr zufrieden, aber aus diversen Gründen ist der BOS keine Option mehr.
Vielen Dank allen für die Erfahrungsberichte mit anderen Coil-Dämpfern!

@Pitchshifter : Ich habe mit dem MST-Tuning für den Monarch Plus keine Erfahrung, aber üblicherweise funktionieren die MST-Teile ganz gut.


----------



## Gerrit (30. Januar 2019)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Also mit meinem Monarch Plus (M/M) bin ich nicht sehr zufrieden im Rune. Der Monarch wird bei höherem Tempo recht bockig und träge.



100% Zustimmung. Besonders übel bei Wurzelpassagen. Wurzelpassage *und *kalt ist richtig übel  Wobei man auch im Sommer das Gefühl hat, als würde das Hinterrad hier und da "einhaken".
 Wir oben erwähnt, gibt es für den Monarchen das Vorsprung Tractive Kit. Kannst du bei Flowbikes machen lassen, kostet 259,-€. Darüber habe ich nur Gutes gelesen.
Oder Monarch verticken und Topaz rein - der finanzielle Aufwand ist der gleiche. Was nun von den beiden Optionen die bessere ist, wüsste ich aktuell auch gerne.


----------



## leidermeier (30. Januar 2019)

Ich kann dir meine Erfahrung vom Tractive (im prime) sagen und davon bin ich begeistert! Ich glaube das mit dem Service bezieht sich auch auf die Stickstoff füllung des AGB 

Kumpel hat n mst im monarch (auch prime) is soweit auch zufrieden hat aber Verbesserungsbedarf (man muss aber auch dazu sagen dass das mst nicht so komplex und billiger is und mans auch selber einbauen kann)

Der Topaz hat ja auch ne sehr große Kammer, analog zu Debonair


----------



## grey (30. Januar 2019)

ok, die Diskussion windet sich von "ich empfehle debonair oder topaz, die haben große kammern!" zu "coil ist unfahrbar weil progression, hab ich irgendwo gehört" "HV Luftdämpfer sind auch blöd, weil man die zuspacern muss".

jetzt ist alles klar, oder?


am besten einfach ein 216mm stück mailänder salami reinschrauben, dann kann man unterwegs wenigstens etwas naschen.


----------



## leidermeier (30. Januar 2019)

Siehst ja viele Leute viele Meinungen 

Wo die wahrheit liegt bleibt offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinfueloep (30. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> ok, die Diskussion windet sich von "ich empfehle debonair oder topaz, die haben große kammern!" zu "coil ist unfahrbar weil progression, hab ich irgendwo gehört" "HV Luftdämpfer sind auch blöd, weil man die zuspacern muss".



Ich hätte einfach nicht nachfragen sollen, warum coil füs Rune grunsätzlich schlecht sein soll. Bei so einer Frage war leider klar, dass solche Antworten kommen.
Die einzige für mich relevante Info, die ich hier heraus filtern konnte: TTX 22M hat noch niemand im Rune probiert.

Fertig.
Ich freu mich schon aufs Ausprobieren.


----------



## grey (30. Januar 2019)

probieren macht sicher Sinn.

gibt auch einige coil dämpfer die entweder die endprogression bisschen via piggybackluftvolumen einstellen lassen, oder exoten wie EXT storia lok die auch was von Hydraulic Bottom out Control schreiben. Da sind ja nicht alle coil dämpfer gleich...


----------



## Gerrit (30. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> ok, die Diskussion windet sich von "ich empfehle debonair oder topaz, die haben große kammern!" zu "coil ist unfahrbar weil progression, hab ich irgendwo gehört" "HV Luftdämpfer sind auch blöd, weil man die zuspacern muss".
> 
> jetzt ist alles klar, oder?
> 
> ...



Echt. Erfahrungsaustausch und Diskussion in einem Forum. Sowas muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Gerrit (30. Januar 2019)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Ich kann dir meine Erfahrung vom Tractive (im prime) sagen und davon bin ich begeistert! Ich glaube das mit dem Service bezieht sich auch auf die Stickstoff füllung des AGB
> 
> Kumpel hat n mst im monarch (auch prime) is soweit auch zufrieden hat aber Verbesserungsbedarf (man muss aber auch dazu sagen dass das mst nicht so komplex und billiger is und mans auch selber einbauen kann)
> 
> Der Topaz hat ja auch ne sehr große Kammer, analog zu Debonair



Das Tractive Kit ist schon umfangreich und über Vorsprung liest man tatsächlich nur Gutes. Aber dass man den Dämpfer nichtmal selbst entlüften kann, ist schon blöd. IFP wird zwar gegen einen aus Kunststoff getauscht, bleibt aber eben ein IFP.

Die Kennlinie des Topaz kann man ganz gut mit Spacern in Positiv- und Negativkammer beeinflussen. Dazu hat das Teil einen Bladder und man kann mit normalem Werkzeug alles machen. Wäre der Topaz nicht so grün, wäre er wohl schon eingebaut


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Januar 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Wäre der Topaz nicht so grün, wäre er wohl schon eingebaut


Mein gebrauchter war mit Carbonfolie beklebt, das passt.


----------



## Gerrit (30. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mein gebrauchter war mit Carbonfolie beklebt, das passt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 820838


Sehr geil 
Wie läuft das Teil bei dir?


----------



## jim_morrison (30. Januar 2019)

Ja das nähme mich auch wunder, v.a. im Vergleich zum Monarch Plus?


----------



## Jussi (31. Januar 2019)

So ist das nun mal. Dafür sind wir alle hier, jeder schreibt die Erfahrung welche er selbst gemacht hat. Passt fast nie weil jeder anders ist, anders fährt, anders auf dem Rad hängt usw...

Außerdem es ist Winter, fahren ist nicht, deswegen wird geredet, geschrieben, geschraubt...

Ich hab jetzt schon einiges durch mit Dämpfer im Rune, und für mich passt der X2 bis jetzt am besten. 73kg, liebe Endurogeballer und das am liebsten schnell, Springen geh ich ab und an auch ganz gerne.


----------



## Stompy (31. Januar 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie des Topaz kann man ganz gut mit Spacern in Positiv- und Negativkammer beeinflussen. Dazu hat das Teil einen Bladder und man kann mit normalem Werkzeug alles machen. Wäre der Topaz nicht so grün, wäre er wohl schon eingebaut


Von Slikgraphics gibt's auch Decals für den Topaz in Wunschfarbe. 

Hab das Teil im Prime, aber noch nicht lang genug um vernünftig was dazu zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (31. Januar 2019)

Felger schrieb:


> ach genau - bzgl bottom out - ich habe mal was von progressiven federn gehört... aber da gibts nix wirklich vernünftiges, oder?



bin selber weiter gekommen
https://mrpbike.com/pages/premium-shock-springs
https://mrpbike.com/products/enduro-progressive-coil-springs

evtl was fürs rune - mit coil fehlt doch ein bisschen rampup
schwer... aber einen Tod muss man sterben


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2019)

Also ich find den DB Coil IL super im Rune! 400er Feder, 72kg nackt. Alles tip top.

Mein subjektives Gefühl:
- Monarch in M/M hat mir nicht gefallen
- Fox CTD (der erste der drin war), war erstaunlich gut, aber es war eher so ein all mountain gefühl als Staubsauger
- DB Air is auch super
- Kage, war immer a bisserl hölzern
- DB Coil IL: durch die super tipps @grey ein Hit!


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Januar 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Wie läuft das Teil bei dir?


Besser als der Monarch Plus auf jeden Fall, der hat mir zu sehr gestempelt wenns schnell und ruppig wurde. Super fluffig ist er allerdings auch nicht, wobei der Hinterbau des Rune glaube ich auch etwas verhärtet, wenn man hinten bremst.
Mehr Vergleiche zu anderen Dämpfern hab ich nicht, das würde mich durchaus auch interessieren. Wobei bei mir ohne Climb Switch / Platform eh nix gehen würde, dafür hab ich zu viel Anfahrt mit viel zu oft Gegenwind.


----------



## Stompy (31. Januar 2019)

@sp00n82 
Darf ich fragen was für ein Setup du beim Topaz fährst? Bin bei meinem noch am experimentieren. Natürlich ist das nicht 1:1 von Rune auf Prime und zwischen Fahrern übertragbar, aber neugierig wäre ich schon.


----------



## Gerrit (31. Januar 2019)

Stompy schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Darf ich fragen was für ein Setup du beim Topaz fährst? Bin bei meinem noch am experimentieren. Natürlich ist das nicht 1:1 von Rune auf Prime und zwischen Fahrern übertragbar, aber neugierig wäre ich schon.



In Bezug auf das Prime (irgendwie gerät das etwas OT hier, aber die Hinterbauten verhalten sich ja ähnlich...) bin ich über folgendes gestolpert:

_Just a follow up: 1 pos 2 neg and 200psi in the bladder made this shock completely come alive for my Banshee Prime. I can now pedal out of the saddle and the bike doesn't bob up and down anymore. I was worried bands in the negative would make it ride harsh but I didn't find this an issue at all. It's also much more playful now. The biggest change was going from 180 to 200 in the bladder which created much more support throughout the entire range. Thanks for helping me dial this thing in. Feels excellent!    _https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/dvo-topaz-1010291-post13847468.html#post13847468


----------



## Seebl (31. Januar 2019)

Ich habe an meinem Prime (mit M+) letztes Jahr auch etwas mit dem Luftvolumen der Negativ-Luftkammer herumgespielt (DA-Kammer). Letztendlich hat es mir am besten mit vollem Volumen in der Neg.-Kammer gefallen. Das coilesque Gefühl des Gegenhalts im mittleren Bereich finde ich genial, auch ist die Progression am Ende etwas stärker ausgeprägt als mit SV-Kammer.
Um den SAG-Bereich hat mir die DA-Kammer zumindest keinen Nachteil bereit, ich bin aber auch leicht und vielleicht nicht ganz so anfällig für die niedrigen Kräfte die nötig sind den Hinterbau in Bewegung zu bringen.

Coil funktioniert auch, es hat aber lange gedauert bis ich den DS-Shimstack soweit hatte, dass ich nicht zu sehr vorspannen musste oder es zu harsch für meinen Geschmack war. Etwas Progression geht beim MZ Roco ganz gut über den Druck im AGB.

Sollte fürs Rune übertragbar sein, da sind andere Einflüsse (Gewicht, bevorzugter SAG, Gewichtsverteilung) sicher unterschiedlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage zur Federhärte beim Fox DHX2. Kann mir ev. jemand aus seiner Erfahrung sagen welche Federhärte wohl am ehesten geeignet wäre für mich beim Rune (216x63mm). Mein Gewicht beträgt fahrfertig ca. 60kg und ich möchte bei ca. 30% Sag landen. Denkt ihr eine 350er Feder wäre die richtige?
Gruss Jim


----------



## grey (31. Januar 2019)

60kg, 325er feder sag kA. gerade, aber sicher weniger als 30%.
300er war aber schon ein tick zu weich und undefiniert.


----------



## jim_morrison (31. Januar 2019)

grey schrieb:


> 60kg, 325er feder sag kA. gerade, aber sicher weniger als 30%.
> 300er war aber schon ein tick zu weich und undefiniert.


Danke für die Antwort. Sind das deine Angaben so wie du sie auch verwendest?


----------



## grey (31. Januar 2019)

Rad meiner Freundin, wir wiegen fast das gleiche, entsprechend tauschen wir öfter mal Räder hin und her.
Fahrwerk ist dadurch auch für mich passend eingestellt, ihr small Rune ist halt 3cm zu kurz für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## jim_morrison (31. Januar 2019)

Ja darum habe ich ein "M".
Könntest du mir ev. mal den Sag messen und mir per PN ev. ein Foto vom Bike senden?


----------



## Felger (31. Januar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Also ich find den DB Coil IL super im Rune! 400er Feder, 72kg nackt. Alles tip top.
> 
> Mein subjektives Gefühl:
> - Monarch in M/M hat mir nicht gefallen
> ...



was war der tipp von @grey ?
weniger SAG bei coil
und den Gummipuffer gut nutzen 

wegen der Kennline



ja meine Frage bzgl der progressiven Federn:


Felger schrieb:


> bin selber weiter gekommen
> https://mrpbike.com/pages/premium-shock-springs
> https://mrpbike.com/products/enduro-progressive-coil-springs
> 
> ...



hatte sowas schon mal wer im Einsatz?


----------



## Felger (31. Januar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ja 160mm.. Deshalb möchte ich 170 oder 180mm FW umbauen..


http://bansheebikes.com/darkside/


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Januar 2019)

Felger schrieb:


> was war der tipp von @grey ?
> weniger SAG bei coil
> und den Gummipuffer gut nutzen
> 
> ...


Willst du einen ernsthaften Tipp oder willst du lästig sein? 

Falls du es ernst meinst:
@grey hat mir diesen Link gegeben.



Probier es aus. Einen so guten Hinterbau hatte ich davor noch nie. Kein Vergleich zu allem was ich selbst ausgetüftelt habe und schon garkein Vergleich zur Empfehlung von CC. Aber du musst dir halt das Video zur Gänze anschauen und diese Kleinigkeit umsetzen. Mehr sage ich nicht. Das musst du dir jetzt selbst erarbeiten (psssst! es ist lächerlich einfach)


----------



## martinfueloep (1. Februar 2019)

Sodala, die Gabel ist zurück vom Service, der Dämpfer eingebaut, und die neuen Pedale sind auch schon dran geschraubt. Vllt geht sich heute Nachmittag sogar schon eine kleine Proberunde aus:


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Februar 2019)

Stompy schrieb:


> @sp00n82
> Darf ich fragen was für ein Setup du beim Topaz fährst? Bin bei meinem noch am experimentieren. Natürlich ist das nicht 1:1 von Rune auf Prime und zwischen Fahrern übertragbar, aber neugierig wäre ich schon.


Bei 60kg (nackig, nicht fahrfertig) bin ich bei 157 Psi in der Hauptkammer, 170 in der Bladder und 4 Spacern in der Positivkammer gelandet. Spacer in der Negativkammer hab ich bisher noch gar nicht probiert.
DVO hatte mir etwas weniger Druck und 3-4 Spacer in der Positivkammer empfohlen. Die Antwort kam aber erst, nachdem ich das Setup so gefunden hatte, und bei weniger Druck schlag ich auch zu oft durch.

Mit der Kommunikation ist das aber so ne Sache bei denen. Meine erste Anfrage nach dem Setup ging relativ flott, aber seitdem hab ich zwei mal nachgefragt, wie denn dieser spezielle "Light Tune" für leichte Fahrer aussehen würde, damit ich den beim einem Service nachrüsten (lassen) könnte. Da kam aber leider keine Antwort (einmal im September letzten Jahr und jetzt nochmal letzte Woche).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (1. Februar 2019)

Thema war ja ein paar Seiten weiter vorne erst, mir wurde folgendes empfohlen:



DAKAY schrieb:


> Heute ne Mail von DVO bekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stompy (1. Februar 2019)

Danke für die Antworten! Die Auskunft von DVO an DAKAY liegt ziemlich nah an dem was ich derzeit fahre.
@DAKAY Das war für 70kg ohne Ausrüstung, oder?


----------



## DAKAY (1. Februar 2019)

Stompy schrieb:


> @DAKAY Das war für 70kg ohne Ausrüstung, oder?


Ja genau, wobei ich eher etwas darunter liege.
Hoffe der Schnee verschwindet bald mal wieder, ich denke wenn man hier wieder etwas "härter" fahren kann könnte ich auch mal ein-zwei Volumensacer testen.
Werde dann auch mal den Shockwiz anschließen um zu sehen was der sagt, macht aber bei den Verhältnissen zZ noch keinen Sinn.


----------



## WOli (1. Februar 2019)

Hat schon Jemand den DPX2 im Rune ausprobiert?

Letzte Saison hatte ich den X2 mit 3 Spacern drin. Finde, dass das Rune damit sehr satt und ruhig liegt und prima fährt. Für meinen Geschmack wünsche ich mir aber einen etwas lebendigeren Hinterbau mit mehr Gegenhalt. Dachte an den DPX2...


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. Februar 2019)

Zurück zum Monarch Plus im Rune - ich Depp habe ja damals den Fox Float X CTD, der mit dem Rahmen neu gekauft wurde, sofort weiterverscherbelt (aus purer Abneigung Fox Produkten gegenüber [damals]). Glaube das war ein Fehler *g*.

Mein bockiger Monarch war letztes Jahr mal kurz bei Lord H. zur Anpassung. Der Monarch ging danach eine Spur besser aber das kann ja noch nicht alles sein. Gerade bei meiner un-rennmäßigen Fahrweise erwarte ich mir mehr Reserven und Agilität wenn ich mal die Bremsen aufmache.

Heute habe ich meinen Monarch Plus abgegeben, um ein "Vorsprung Tractive Valve Tuning" machen zu lassen. Undicht ist er leider schon wieder nach nur 11 Monaten, somit war eh ein Service nötig. Ich erhoffe mir eines aber erwarte mir kein Wunder *g*.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Februar 2019)

Ich musste heute auch anerkennen, dass ein Coildämpfer was anderes ist, als ein Luftdämpfer mit viel Volumen. Bei Eis und Schnee war jetzt nicht soooviel Knallgas drin, aber das erste Gefühl geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## DAKAY (3. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich musste heute auch anerkennen, dass ein Coildämpfer was anderes ist, als ein Luftdämpfer mit viel Volumen. Bei Eis und Schnee war jetzt nicht soooviel Knallgas drin, aber das erste Gefühl geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung.


Heist das jetzt pro Coil oder air besser?


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Heist das jetzt pro Coil oder air besser?


Coil besser als gedacht  
Aber für ein richtiges Fazit reicht es nicht. Bisher hatte ich Serienmonarch (Feder ok - Dämpfung schice), Monarch HV (ging gar nicht), vivid ohne Spacer (irgendwie leblos), vivid zugespacert (bester Dämpfer bisher) und ccdb il (ziemlich gut, aber bei einzelnen harten Schlägen fällt mir gefühlt das Rad auseinander).


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> und ccdb il (ziemlich gut, aber bei einzelnen harten Schlägen fällt mir gefühlt das Rad auseinander).



HSR voll auf Plus und dann geht die Post ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (4. Februar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> HSR voll auf Plus und dann geht die Post ab!


Das muss ich auch noch Probieren, hab mir das Video ganz angeschaut, erstaunlich!
Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt, bin mit meiner Einstellung gerade sehr zufrieden 
Aber wenns noch besser geht, warum nicht


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Coil besser als gedacht
> Aber für ein richtiges Fazit reicht es nicht. Bisher hatte ich Serienmonarch (Feder ok - Dämpfung schice), Monarch HV (ging gar nicht), vivid ohne Spacer (irgendwie leblos), vivid zugespacert (bester Dämpfer bisher) und ccdb il (ziemlich gut, aber bei einzelnen harten Schlägen fällt mir gefühlt das Rad auseinander).


Noch ein paar und du kannst ne Datenbank aufmachen. Du möchtest nicht noch zufällig einen DVO Topaz kaufen und dazu dann noch nen Vergleich ziehen?


----------



## jim_morrison (4. Februar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar und du kannst ne Datenbank aufmachen. Du möchtest nicht noch zufällig einen DVO Topaz kaufen und dazu dann noch nen Vergleich ziehen?


Willst du deinen schon wieder loswerden?


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Februar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Willst du deinen schon wieder loswerden?


Nein, nur nen Vergleich mit anderen haben.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Februar 2019)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Das muss ich auch noch Probieren, hab mir das Video ganz angeschaut, erstaunlich!
> Bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt, bin mit meiner Einstellung gerade sehr zufrieden
> Aber wenns noch besser geht, warum nicht


Merk dir halt dein jetziges setup hihi 

Für mich war der Unterschied nach Grey's Tipp einfach unglaublich. Das war eine andere Liga. Gerade bei vielen schnellen Schlägen und wenn man in so eine Sektion rein bremsen muss.


----------



## FelixB (5. Februar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Merk dir halt dein jetziges setup hihi
> 
> Für mich war der Unterschied nach Grey's Tipp einfach unglaublich. Das war eine andere Liga. Gerade bei vielen schnellen Schlägen und wenn man in so eine Sektion rein bremsen muss.



Dürfte ich fragen um welchen Tipp bzw. welches Video es sich handelt?

Bin am Sonntag (bei zugegeben richtig besch**** Bedingungen) das erste Mal mit meinem Rune gefahren (mit DB IL) und fand den Dämpfer nicht wirklich überzeugend. Habe das Basetune von CC eingestellt, wollte dann während der Fahrt zwar noch ein bisschen verstellen aber bei -2 Grad hatte ich einfach keine Lust am Dämpfer rumzuschrauben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (5. Februar 2019)

Hier im Video erfährst du es 


GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Willst du einen ernsthaften Tipp oder willst du lästig sein?
> 
> Falls du es ernst meinst:
> @grey hat mir diesen Link gegeben.
> ...





FelixB schrieb:


> Dürfte ich fragen um welchen Tipp bzw. welches Video es sich handelt?
> 
> Bin am Sonntag (bei zugegeben richtig besch**** Bedingungen) das erste Mal mit meinem Rune gefahren (mit DB IL) und fand den Dämpfer nicht wirklich überzeugend. Habe das Basetune von CC eingestellt, wollte dann während der Fahrt zwar noch ein bisschen verstellen aber bei -2 Grad hatte ich einfach keine Lust am Dämpfer rumzuschrauben ;-)


----------



## DAKAY (5. Februar 2019)

Pornspirit schrieb:


> Hier im Video erfährst du es


Zusammenfassung?


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung?


HSR voll auf plus und dann nur mit LSR regeln. Warum? Video anschauen. Das geht schneller als sich alles hier her tippen zu lassen.


----------



## Gerrit (5. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Zusammenfassung?


Voila:


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Februar 2019)

HSR komplett zu und dann nur mit LSR abstimmen ging bei mir gar nicht. 

Den Tipp mit der HSC werd ich aber mal probieren.


----------



## Gerrit (6. Februar 2019)

Na danke, Probikeshop... 


 

Aber egal, hatte noch Buchsen von nem Fox Dämpfer. 
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der LSC Hebel null Einfluss auf die Low Speed Druckstufe hat, zumindest gefühlt im Stand. Es gibt keinen fühlbaren Unterschied zwischen ganz offen und ganz zu.
Setup ist 2-, 1+, 200 Bladder, 190 Hauptkammer.


----------



## Stompy (6. Februar 2019)

Kann es sein dass die dir einen defekten Rückläufer geschickt haben? 

Bei meinem merke ich den hebel definitiv.


----------



## Gerrit (6. Februar 2019)

Stompy schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die dir einen defekten Rückläufer geschickt haben?
> 
> Bei meinem merke ich den hebel definitiv.



Danke für die Info. Werde das Teil dann mal zurück senden...


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Februar 2019)

Hm, ich merke auch einen fühlbaren Unterschied zwischen offen und zu, viel viel mehr als z.B. bei meiner Yari mit MST-Kartusche (da spüre ich in der Tat gar nix).
Ich glaube aber beim Monarch war das noch ausgeprägter.

Als in meiner Bladder mal viel zu wenig Luft war, da hab ich dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr gespürt. Und da hat der Hebel dann auch ein hör- sowie fühlbares Klack-Geräusch von sich gegeben, wenn ich den Hebel (soweit ich mich erinnere) von geschlossen auf mittel oder offen gestellt habe und den Dämpfer dann etwas belastet habe.


----------



## Gerrit (6. Februar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, ich merke auch einen fühlbaren Unterschied zwischen offen und zu, viel viel mehr als z.B. bei meiner Yari mit MST-Kartusche (da spüre ich in der Tat gar nix).
> Ich glaube aber beim Monarch war das noch ausgeprägter.



Heißt, du merkst den Unterschied zwischen Stufen auch im Stand oder nur beim fahren?
Der Monarch ist im Vergleich dazu tatsächlich sehr viel straffer in der "geschlossenen" Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornspirit (6. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Den Tipp mit der HSC werd ich aber mal probieren.


Hab ich den übersehen , bin neugierig


----------



## Diesti (6. Februar 2019)

Also mein Topaz ist gelocked um einiges straffer als mein Monarch Plus. Man merkt da einen ordentlichen unterschied, auch im Stand


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Februar 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Heißt, du merkst den Unterschied zwischen Stufen auch im Stand oder nur beim fahren?
> Der Monarch ist im Vergleich dazu tatsächlich sehr viel straffer in der "geschlossenen" Position.


Ja, wenn der Hebel oben ist, dann sinkt er deutlich weniger ein, wenn ich mich auf den Sattel lehne.


----------



## Gerrit (6. Februar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn der Hebel oben ist, dann sinkt er deutlich weniger ein, wenn ich mich auf den Sattel lehne.


Das ist doch mal ne klare Aussage - danke 
Heißt dann, das meiner defekt ist.


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> HSR komplett zu und dann nur mit LSR abstimmen ging bei mir gar nicht.
> 
> Den Tipp mit der HSC werd ich aber mal probieren.


Inwiefern ging es nicht? Mir kommt mein Dämpfer im Stand auch etwas zu langsam vor. Beim Fahren passt es aber perfekt. Bist du gefahren damit?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Februar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Inwiefern ging es nicht? Mir kommt mein Dämpfer im Stand auch etwas zu langsam vor. Beim Fahren passt es aber perfekt. Bist du gefahren damit?


Entweder ist mir der Dämpfer um den Sag zu unruhig oder er bleibt im Federweg hängen und wird bockig. (Zumindest bei geschlossener HSR)


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Entweder ist mir der Dämpfer um den Sag zu unruhig oder er bleibt im Federweg hängen und wird bockig. (Zumindest bei geschlossener HSR)


Witzig, das Bockige habe ich eben genau so komplett weg bekommen.


----------



## martinfueloep (7. Februar 2019)

Kurzes Update zum TTX 22M im Rune: der hat keine HSR, dh das macht's schon mal leichter, eine Abstimmung zu finden


Ich habe mit der 483er-Feder exakt 17mm SAG an der Kolbenstange, bei meinen beiden Referenz-Drops habe ich dennoch keinen Durchschlag gespürt. 
Auf die Schnelle habe ich ein ganz passables Setup gefunden, fürs Erste fühlt sich das schon mal sehr gut an, und ich bin mit allen Einstellungen noch im mittleren Bereich, dh ich hab noch Luft in alle Richtungen, sollte sich bei besseren/wärmeren Bedingungen herausstellen, dass meine Settings noch nicht optimal sind.

Fazit für mich: ein guter Stahlfeder-Dämpfer funktioniert für meine Fahrweise (mehr als) ausreichend gut im Rune.


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen was für Kettenblätter ihr so fährt?
Ich habe jetzt ein 30T Blatt dran (rund) (Sram 1x11, 10-42T Kassette, nonboost).
Wird ein 28T oder gar 26T (rund oder oval) am Rahmen schleifen oder sollte das noch gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (11. Februar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich wollte mal fragen was für Kettenblätter ihr so fährt?
> Ich habe jetzt ein 30T Blatt dran (rund) (Sram 1x11, 10-42T Kassette, nonboost).
> Wird ein 28T oder gar 26T (rund oder oval) am Rahmen schleifen oder sollte das noch gehen?



28er bin ich ohne Probleme gefahren, würde aber auch über eine 10-45er Kasette nachdenken


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Februar 2019)

ar_jay schrieb:


> 28er bin ich ohne Probleme gefahren, würde aber auch über eine 10-45er Kasette nachdenken


Ok danke, gut zu hören. Welche Kassette meinst du denn? mir ist keine Kassette mit deinen Angaben bekannt?


----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2019)

10-42 non boost; 28 KB


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Februar 2019)

Meint Ihr ein 28T oval Kettenblatt sollte auch noch gehen?
Oder gar ein 26T?
Habe Bedenken, dass wenn ich hinten im 10er Ritzel die Kette von unten her an der Kettenstrebe schleift.


----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2019)

28 reicht mM...und ich brauch auch einen leichten gang


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Februar 2019)

Klar reicht Dir 28T. Mir wahrscheinlich auch. Aber es geht mir darum, ob ein 26T reinpassen würde oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (11. Februar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Klar reicht Dir 28T. Mir wahrscheinlich auch. Aber es geht mir darum, ob ein 26T reinpassen würde oder nicht.


Natürlich passt es rein. Irgendwann schleift nur die Kette an der Kettenstrebe, oder was meintest du?


----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2019)

Immer noch nicht gefahren ?


----------



## Seebl (11. Februar 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht gefahren ?


Es hat mich auch in den Fingern gekitzelt!


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Februar 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Natürlich passt es rein. Irgendwann schleift nur die Kette an der Kettenstrebe, *oder was meintest du?*






jim_morrison schrieb:


> Meint Ihr ein 28T oval Kettenblatt sollte auch noch gehen?
> 
> Oder gar ein 26T?
> 
> *Habe Bedenken, dass wenn ich hinten im 10er Ritzel die Kette von unten her an der Kettenstrebe schleif*t.




Konnte bis jetzt nur ein paar Stündchen ums Haus fahren und ein wenig am Grundsetup feilen. Aber das spielt für meine Anfrage keine Rolle. Ich weiss welche Übersetzung ich letzte Saison beim alten Bike für "meine" Trails und Touren benötigte und weiss auch, dass meine jetzige Standardübersetzung vom Bikehändler dafür nicht ausreicht. Nun habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten (was die Übersetzung betrifft):

1. Kleineres Kettenblatt

2. "grössere" Kassette

Da Möglichkeit 1 wesentlich günstiger ist, möchte ich es so versuchen und frage deshalb euch...

Aber darfst mich natürlich aufziehen.. 

Übrigens, heute morgen hats wieder geschneit und so wird es auch die nächsten 2 Wochen sicher noch keine richtigen Touren geben..


----------



## Seebl (11. Februar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ich weiss welche Übersetzung ich letzte Saison beim alten Bike für "meine" Trails und Touren benötigte und weiss auch, dass meine jetzige Standardübersetzung vom Bikehändler dafür nicht ausreicht.


Ich würde beim Kettenblatt starten. Die größeren Kassetten, insb. wenn du das 10er erhalten möchtest, sind nicht ganz günstig. Da würde ich eher in Betracht ziehen auf eine Eagle umzurüsten.
Zur Größe des Kettenblatts: Bedenke, dass die Banshees auch mit Umwerfer fahrbar sind. Da bezweifel ich schon sehr, dass es Probleme gibt. Das 10er ist jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig kleiner als ein 11er.



jim_morrison schrieb:


> Aber darfst mich natürlich aufziehen..


Das ist selbstverständlich nicht böse gemeint. 
Die Vorfreude werden die meisten nachvollziehen können!


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Februar 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Ich würde beim Kettenblatt starten. Die größeren Kassetten, insb. wenn du das 10er erhalten möchtest, sind nicht ganz günstig. Da würde ich eher in Betracht ziehen auf eine Eagle umzurüsten.
> Zur Größe des Kettenblatts: Bedenke, dass die Banshees auch mit Umwerfer fahrbar sind. Da bezweifel ich schon sehr, dass es Probleme gibt. Das 10er ist jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig kleiner als ein 11er.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Das mit dem Umwerfer hab ich mir so gar nicht überlegt. Aber müsste dann wohl ein Umwerfer mit Schelle sein.
Ich denke ich versuche es mit einem 28er und wenns immernoch zu streng ist mit einem 26er falls es passt.
Ich nehme dir das auch nicht übel..  Dachte mir schon dass das von jemandem kommt.. 
Aber die Situation lässt es leider momentan noch nicht zu zu fahren. Aber das mit der Übersetzung ist ja auch leicht rechnerisch durchzuspielen. Da braucht es keine "Probetour" für.
Was hast du denn für ein Kettenblatt montiert?


----------



## Seebl (11. Februar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Kettenblatt montiert?


Ich habe kein Rune, aber ein Prime mit einem 32er Eagle DM Kettenblatt und eben einer GX-Eagle.

Keine Schelle, sondern per S3 Low Direct Mount. Da sind 2 Gewinde über dem Tretlager.
Vorteil davon ist, dass man sehr günstig (10€) eine kleine Kettenführung (von Scott) nachrüsten kann.


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Februar 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Keine Schelle, sondern per S3 Low Direct Mount. Da sind 2 Gewinde über dem Tretlager.
> Vorteil davon ist, dass man sehr günstig (10€) eine kleine Kettenführung (von Scott) nachrüsten kann.



Ah jetzt wo du es sagst. Hab mich schon gefragt wofür diese beiden Löcher gedacht sind.
Ok dann wollte das 26er Blatt wohl wirklich kein Problem darstellen. Danke für die Infos.
Hast du per Zufall Erfahrungen mit ovalen Kettenblättern?


----------



## Jussi (11. Februar 2019)

Du bist ja allen anscheinbar richtig heiß vor lauter Vorfreude...
Überbrücke doch einfach die Zeit mit Training, somit baust du Muskulatur auf und benötigst vielleicht keine neue Übersetzung. Der Saisonstart ist bei mir auch immer ne Qual weil ich im Winter einfach zu faul bin, ein bisschen Training würde mir auch sicher gut tun.

Ich war anfangs auch am zweifeln vorallem weil ich von 2x9 auf 1x11 gewechselt bin.
Aber letztendlich alles gut, fahre nach wie vor 32 Zähne vorne und das klappt super!


----------



## Stompy (11. Februar 2019)

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob der Hinterbau der Banshees auf eine bestimmte Kettenblatt Größe optimiert ist? Bzw ob das bei der Anlenkung überhaupt relevant ist? 
Bei Last z.b sieht man ja dass das Hauptlager exakt auf Höhe der Kette liegt. Das ist aber halt auch ein Eingelenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (12. Februar 2019)

Ich hab das mal gefragt. Soll mit 32ern und 34ern am besten funktionieren. Wurde aber genau so knapp beantwortet.


----------



## WOli (12. Februar 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Wird ein 28T oder gar 26T (rund oder oval) am Rahmen schleifen oder sollte das noch gehen?



Morgen,
ich fahre im Rune 26T oval non-boost (RaceFace) mit 11-46. Funktioniert problemlos; allerdings hab ich unten an der Kettenstrebe Slapper Tape dran gemacht, das ich so alle 2 Monate erneuere. Ohne Slapper tape klappert die Kette an der Strebe


----------



## jim_morrison (12. Februar 2019)

WOli schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich fahre im Rune 26T oval non-boost (RaceFace) mit 11-46. Funktioniert problemlos; allerdings hab ich unten an der Kettenstrebe Slapper Tape dran gemacht, das ich so alle 2 Monate erneuere. Ohne Slapper tape klappert die Kette an der Strebe


Super danke für die Info. Ich werde voraussichtlich mal mit einem ovalen 28T versuchen und sonst dann auf 26T wechseln. Habe unten auch ein Tape montiert, von daher müsste es auch passen.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Februar 2019)

Rooney und ich rrrriiiichtig heiß auf den Tag! 
Stahlfederexperiment erstmal beendet...


----------



## DAKAY (17. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Stahlfederexperiment erstmal beendet...


Mit welchem Ergebnis?


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Mit welchem Ergebnis?



Dass der CCDB IL einklich alles besser kann. Für mich ist Fazit  dass Stahl auf dem Trail schon sehr gut geht, aber Schwächen zeigt, wenn viel Gegendruck nötig ist (Kompression,  Anlieger, flache Landungen).


----------



## Felger (22. Februar 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Willst du einen ernsthaften Tipp oder willst du lästig sein?
> 
> Falls du es ernst meinst:
> @grey hat mir diesen Link gegeben.
> ...





GrazerTourer schrieb:


> HSR voll auf Plus und dann geht die Post ab!



ne - ich will nicht lästig sein  sondern nur Erfahrungen von Coil im Rune 

bzgl dem Video: also ich hab das mit meinem CCDB Air IL am CanfieldBrothers Riot schon im Herbst ausprobiert.... und ich komme da mit dem komplett geschlossenen HSR und Einstellung über LSR nicht wirklich klar. Hört sich erst mal verlockend an - hat sich aber nicht gut angefühlt. Hab dann wieder separat gemacht und war viel besser. Obwohl ich auch dachte, das mit den Kennlinien hört sich plausibel an. Mir war es dann aber zu leblos, ohne pop... und den LSR wollte ich trotzdem passend zum letzten Rückstellen einstellen.







Aber wie passt das zu meiner Frage bzgl der Progression? Wenn das Problem ist, dass sich der Hinterbau in der Federweg frisst aber nicht mehr raus kommt kann man mit der Zugstufe spielen, ja.




Aber generell bei härteren Impacts? Das geht ja nur auf Feder-Kennlinie und hauptsächlich HSC - und hier ist ja auch sein auch Tipp eher weniger HSC bzw so wenig wie nötig (ähnlich MST)

oder um was ging es dir?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Februar 2019)

Rebound hab ich identische Erfahrung gemacht. Auf @GrazerTourer s Hinweis hin, hab ich ne halbe Umdrehung HSC reingemacht und es scheint was gebracht zu haben.
Coil fand ich in der ersten Hälfte des Federwegs richtig brauchbar, aber dann (DHX4 mit min Piggyvol und max HSC, allerdings auch min Piggydruck) ist einfach kein Gegendruck mehr da. Dazu fühlt sich der IL einfach "satter" auf dem Trail an...


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Rebound hab ich identische Erfahrung gemacht. Auf @GrazerTourer s Hinweis hin, hab ich ne halbe Umdrehung HSC reingemacht und es scheint was gebracht zu haben.
> Coil fand ich in der ersten Hälfte des Federwegs richtig brauchbar, aber dann (DHX4 mit min Piggyvol und max HSC, allerdings auch min Piggydruck) ist einfach kein Gegendruck mehr da. Dazu fühlt sich der IL einfach "satter" auf dem Trail an...


Ja, an der HSC hab ich auch was machen müssen. Dann war das wirklich ein riesiger Unterschied. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich danach nie wieder auf den ccdb air zurück bin ich werde das einmal mit dem selben setup probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christucci (21. März 2019)

Hi Jungs,

ich oute mich mal als Interessen am Rune V3!  Aktuell fahre ich ein 2014er Tyee und wünsche mir eigentlich seit jeher einen längeren Hauptrahmen. Aktuell fahre ich mit 173cm Größe einen Rahmen in M - Überstandshöhe und Qualitäten des Tyee (Hinterbau-Performance, etc.) sind super.. wenn da nicht der geringe Reach wäre. 
Da das Rad sonst saugut dasteht (27,5", XTR; Pike mit AWK, Saint) würde ich gern nur den Rahmen tauschen und den Krempel an das Rune basteln, dass mich sehr juckt nach den ganzen positiven Berichten hier! Zudem muss ich sagen, fahre ich noch ein Speci Levo 2019 in M - die Geo ist da schon anders als am Tyee und gefällt mir sehr - könnte aber auch länger sein. 

Das Rune, dass ich mir ansehe würde mir echt gut gefallen - ALLERDINGS, und deswegen schreibe ich hier mal, ist es ein V3 in Größe L. 
Was sagt ihr zu der Idee? Denkt ihr, dass das Rad viel zu groß wäre? Mit welchem Proportionen ist die Größe gut fahrbar? Beim neuen Tyee wären die Maße ähnlich in M..


----------



## Stompy (21. März 2019)

christucci schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich oute mich mal als Interessen am Rune V3!  Aktuell fahre ich ein 2014er Tyee und wünsche mir eigentlich seit jeher einen längeren Hauptrahmen. Aktuell fahre ich mit 173cm Größe einen Rahmen in M - Überstandshöhe und Qualitäten des Tyee (Hinterbau-Performance, etc.) sind super.. wenn da nicht der geringe Reach wäre.
> Da das Rad sonst saugut dasteht (27,5", XTR; Pike mit AWK, Saint) würde ich gern nur den Rahmen tauschen und den Krempel an das Rune basteln, dass mich sehr juckt nach den ganzen positiven Berichten hier! Zudem muss ich sagen, fahre ich noch ein Speci Levo 2019 in M - die Geo ist da schon anders als am Tyee und gefällt mir sehr - könnte aber auch länger sein.
> ...



Ich erlaube mir mal mit allgemeinen Kommentaren zu antworten, da ich kein Rune sondern ein Prime fahre:

Zuerst einmal, welche Maße hast du dir angesehen? Der Reach ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, der Stack ist genau so wichtig. Das Rune hat (im Gegensatz zum Prime) einen relativ niedrigen Stack, deshalb ist auch der L-Rahmen nicht "extrem groß".  Ich selbst würde z.b. mit meinen 1.80 und langen Beinen bei Rune und Spitfire einen XL Rahmen fahren, beim Prime aber L wegen dem hohen Stack.

Was kritisch werden könnte ist die Länge vom Sattelrohr. Welche Stütze fährst du? Miss mal beim Tyee den Abstand vom Tretlager zum Sattel, miss deine Stütze und rechne nach ob das 450mm Sattelrohr vom Rune kurz genug dafür ist.


----------



## christucci (22. März 2019)

Danke für den hilfreichen Tipp! Das mit dem niedrigen Stack ist mir bislang gar nicht aufgefallen - gefällt mir aber in der Tat. 
Bzgl. Sattelrohr werde ich mal nachmessen. Im Tyee fahre ich eine OneUp Dropper mit 170mm. Die baut recht kurz in der Gesamtlänge
und lässt sich individuell verstellen.. glaube nur, dass die 31,6mm nicht passen sehe ich gerade! :-/ 
Dann müsste da eh was neues her. Werde mir das mal genauer ansehen!

Danke!


----------



## Gerrit (22. März 2019)

christucci schrieb:


> Aktuell fahre ich mit 173cm Größe einen Rahmen in M...
> 
> ALLERDINGS, und deswegen schreibe ich hier mal, ist es ein V3 in Größe L.



Meine Frau ist 1,68 und sie passt ziemlich gut auf mein L Spitfire (bis auf den für sie zu breiten / zu geraden Lenker). Abhängig von den persönlichen Präferenzen kann ein L Rahmen also durchaus richtig für dich sein.

Edit: Habe noch das V2 mit 452mm Reach.


----------



## Stompy (22. März 2019)

christucci schrieb:


> Bzgl. Sattelrohr werde ich mal nachmessen. Im Tyee fahre ich eine OneUp Dropper mit 170mm. Die baut recht kurz in der Gesamtlänge
> und lässt sich individuell verstellen.. glaube nur, dass die 31,6mm nicht passen sehe ich gerade! :-/
> Dann müsste da eh was neues her. Werde mir das mal genauer ansehen!
> 
> Danke!



Die Banshees haben eigentlich alle  Standard 31,6mm Sattelrohre, insofern sollte das schon passen. Oder meinst du dass deine Stütze 34, 9mm hat?


----------



## christucci (22. März 2019)

Das klingt ja alles noch schöner was ihr schreibt!  Hm... jetzt muss nur der Finanzminister sich äußern! 
Bzgl. Stütze hatte ich gelesen, dass der Durchmesser 30,9 sei.. habe ne 31,6 Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (22. März 2019)

[Edit:] Ah, Rune v3 vor 2017. Dann stimmt das wohl mit den 30.9mm.
Das ist manchmal ein bisschen verwirrend, da oft die aktuelle Version als V3 bezeichnet wird und nicht immer klar ist welches Datenblatt sich auf welche Generation bezieht. Ab 2017 haben die alle 31,6.

Und noch ein Nachtrag: Das verlinkte Geo Sheet ist für das Darkside, nicht für das Rune!


----------



## christucci (22. März 2019)

Stand in der Bikemarkt Anzeige so drin..

und hier im Geo-Sheet: https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...1279319-2016-banshee-updates-darkside-geo.jpg


----------



## sp00n82 (24. März 2019)

Welchen Jahrgang möchtest du denn nu holen? 

Mit 1,67 passt mir das 2017er Rune in M ziemlich gut. Bei ~78cm Schrittlänge passt da auch noch die OneUp Dropper mit 170mm rein, sofern man das Kabel ganz durchs Sattelrohr führt und nicht den eigentlichen Ausgang verwenden will.


----------



## christucci (25. März 2019)

Hey, es wäre - so glaube ich laut Bikemarkt - Modell 2016 V3.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. März 2019)

christucci schrieb:


> Hey, es wäre - so glaube ich laut Bikemarkt - Modell 2016 V3.


Ja, das 2016er hat noch 30,9mm Sattelrohr, und die sind da auch noch höher als bei den Modellen ab 2017. In L sind das sogar 20mm Unterschied (470 zu 450mm).
Das von dir verlinkte Bild ist halt wirklich für das Darkside, also komplett falsch.

2016er Modell: https://web.archive.org/web/20160730022713/http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/rune/


----------



## Felger (26. März 2019)

ich habe ein *L* V2 aus 2016 mit 173 - passt perfekt. habe das Sitzrohr gekürzt passend für 160er Revive (~wie 150 Reverb)

das mit V2 für vor und nach 2017 nervt


----------



## sp00n82 (26. März 2019)

Felger schrieb:


> ich habe ein V2 aus 2016 mit 173 - passt perfekt. habe das Sitzrohr gekürzt passend für 160er Revive (~wie 150 Reverb)
> 
> das mit V2 für vor und nach 2017 nervt


Die Größe des Bikes wäre halt noch eine relevante Information in diesem Post.


----------



## Felger (27. März 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Größe des Bikes wäre halt noch eine relevante Information in diesem Post.



L  ergänzt


----------



## FelixB (5. April 2019)

Hey, passt ein Schwalbe Rock Razor in 27,5x2.6" ins Rune hinten rein? 
Suche für die warme Jahreszeit einen Semislick für hinten und würde den gerne so breit/viel Volumen wie möglich fahren
Felge ist eine DT EX511 mit 30mm Innenweite


----------



## jammerlappen (5. April 2019)

2.6er Slaughter hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (8. April 2019)

Hi
Ich habe eine Frage an die Coil Dämpfer Fahrer. 
Welche Federhärte würdet ihr mir beim Rune empfehlen bei ca. 58kg Gewicht (fahrfertig). Reicht eine 400er oder doch eher eine 350er?
Gruss Jim


----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2019)

400, aber wenn du wirklich stempeln willst, hol dir lieber nen ccdb air...


----------



## jim_morrison (8. April 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> 400, aber wenn du wirklich stempeln willst, hol dir lieber nen ccdb air...


Danke für die Info. Fährst du auch einen Stahlfederdämpfer am Rune? Welche Feder mit welchem Gewicht wäre es dann bei dir?


----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2019)

Ich hab 5kg mehr und hab die 425er in Anliegern und Kompressionen zu oft durchgeschlagen. Für mich taugt coil leider nicht (zumindest im DHX4). Sag ging eher Richtung 20%.


----------



## jim_morrison (8. April 2019)

Komischerweise gibt der Rechner von Cane Creek bei meinen Inputs eine 300er, max eine 350er Feder raus. Meint ihr eine 400er wäre nicht zuviel des Guten? Ich springe eher wenig und wenn dann nur kleine Sprünge, meistens über natürliche kleine Kicker auf meinen  Hometrails..


----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2019)

Probiers halt aus. Ich war halt auch nicht bei 30% Sag...


----------



## jim_morrison (8. April 2019)

Ja du hast recht, bleibt wohl nichts anderes. Leider sind die Federn nicht gerade günstig. Werde es mir gut überlegen. Aber danke für deine Angaben. Welchen Dämpfer fährst du denn jetzt, den DB air?


----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2019)

Jo ccdb air il, zugespacert mit allem was rein gepasst hat.


----------



## jim_morrison (8. April 2019)

Klingt interessant.. hast du denn den Coil Dämpfer schon veräussert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx-action (8. April 2019)

Einen Coil-Dämpfer habe ich auch mal kurz getestet (für einen Urlaub in Leogang). 





Da habe ich auch festgestellt das der Hinterbau mit einem Luftdämpfer wesentlich harmonischer arbeitet.


----------



## jim_morrison (8. April 2019)

Ok danke für die Info. Hmm, bin eigentlich ein Coil Anhänger 
Ihr machts mir nicht leicht..


----------



## DAKAY (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Info. Hmm, bin eigentlich ein Coil Anhänger
> Ihr machts mir nicht leicht..


Dann würde ich mich nach nem anderen Rahmen umsehen


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich nach nem anderen Rahmen umsehen


Naja so ungeeignet sollte das Rune schon nicht sein für einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Und das Rune  geb ich nicht mehr her. 
Das Bike macht so Spass zu fahren und sieht einfach geil aus...


----------



## gunznoc (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Klingt interessant.. hast du denn den Coil Dämpfer schon veräussert?



Bin damals auch einen Coil gefahren - als mein CCDBA Probleme gemacht hatte und beim Service war.
Den Fox Coil Dämpfer müsste ich noch liegen haben und würde ihn für günstig Geld abgeben.

Kann gerne bessere Bilder machen und nach den Federhärten schauen.
Bei Interesse -> PN


----------



## Gerrit (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Naja so ungeeignet sollte das Rune schon nicht sein für einen Stahlfederdämpfer. Und das Rune  geb ich nicht mehr her.
> Das Bike macht so Spass zu fahren und sieht einfach geil aus...



Was möchtest du denn mit dem Umbau auf coil erreichen, bzw was stört dich aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn mit dem Umbau auf coil erreichen, bzw was stört dich aktuell?


Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das Luftdämpfer einfach nicht für solche Fliegengewichte wie mich gemacht sind. Das ist zumindest das, was ich festgestellt habe. Ich lass mich gern belehren.
Und die Stahlfederdämpfer sind halt viel feinfühliger, was mir bei meinem Gewicht entgegenkommt.


----------



## Gerrit (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das Luftdämpfer einfach nicht für solche Fliegengewichte wie mich gemacht sind. Das ist zumindest das, was ich festgestellt habe. Ich lass mich gern belehren.
> Und die Stahlfederdämpfer sind halt viel feinfühliger, was mir bei meinem Gewicht entgegenkommt.



Das kann viele Ursachen haben. Wenn z. B.  die Zugstufe zu langsam ist, weil du wenig Druck fährst, verhärtet sich der Dämpfer bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen. Das kann bei einem Stahlfeder Dämpfer genauso passieren.
Da kann nur eine Anpassung des Shimstacks helfen.


----------



## mx-action (9. April 2019)

Bei mir war das größte Problem bei einem Coil Dämpfer die richtige Geschwindigkeit der Zugstufe zu finden. Ist die Zugstufe zu langsam verhärtete sich der Dämpfer bei Schlägen kurz hintereinander und versackte. War sie zu schnell, hat der Dämpfer unangenehm gekickt.


----------



## mx-action (9. April 2019)

Ich finde der Hinterbau ist zum Ende hin nicht progressiv genug um relativ weiche Federn zu fahren,schlägt entweder zu schnell durch oder ist zu hart und unsensibel.


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

Da habt ihr nicht unrecht. Jedoch denke ich, dass der Rebound gut eingestellt ist. Habe es nach diesem Video gemacht und es fühlt sich soweit ich das sagen kann, gut an, einfach nicht so sensibel wie bei einem Coil Dämpfer.


----------



## Stompy (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, das Luftdämpfer einfach nicht für solche Fliegengewichte wie mich gemacht sind. Das ist zumindest das, was ich festgestellt habe. Ich lass mich gern belehren.
> Und die Stahlfederdämpfer sind halt viel feinfühliger, was mir bei meinem Gewicht entgegenkommt.



Das Problem dass Dämpfer nicht für leichte Fahrer gebaut sind verstehe ich total, aber meist ist das Problem dass sich die Zug und Druckstufe nicht leicht genug einstellen lassen. Hast du mal einen guten Luftdämpfer vom Tuner an dein Gewicht anpassen lassen?


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

Nei nur einen Coil Dämpfer. Der war weltklasse.. 
Leider passt der in Rune nicht rein. Ich weiss nicht ob sich die Investition beim Monarch plus lohnt. Denke wär dann schon besser bedient mit einem Cane Creek db air. Oder einem anderen Dämpfer?
Ich möchte gerne günstig einen Coil zum testen erwerben, bevor ich in einen teuren neuen Dämpfer investiere. Das war meine Ursprungsidee.


----------



## mx-action (9. April 2019)

Also nach meiner Erfahrung, im Park und auf Hometrails, ist der Fox X2 bis jetzt der Luftdämpfer der am besten funktioniert hat. RockShox und Cane Creek und BOS habe ich schon durch.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. April 2019)

Ich fand den Vivid am geilsten bisher (zugespacert). CCDB Air IL ist ein super Kompromiss. Monarch ging gar nicht. Nach dem was DU (@jim_morrison) schreibst, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dich der Fox DHX4, den ich hatte schon recht glücklich macht.


----------



## Seebl (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne günstig einen Coil zum testen erwerben, bevor ich in einen teuren neuen Dämpfer investiere. Das war meine Ursprungsidee.


Inkl. der Federprobiererei ist schon wieder nicht so günstig.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass man die fehlende Progressivität mit mehr Druckstufe kaschieren sollte, was das "coilesque-Gefühl" etwas unterdrückt. So bei mir am Prime, aber auf das Rune lt. den Linkage-Werten übertragbar.

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal nach einer DebonAir-Kammer für den Monarch umschauen. Mit zugespacerter Pos.Kammer könnte es das bringen, was du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Nei nur einen Coil Dämpfer. Der war weltklasse..
> Leider passt der in Rune nicht rein. Ich weiss nicht ob sich die Investition beim Monarch plus lohnt.



Damit habe ich auch geliebäugelt, das Vorsprung Tractive Kit wäre meine Wahl gewesen. Nachteil: Zum großen Service muss man den Dämpfer dann immer einschicken. Da ich keine Lust darauf hatte, habe ich mich für einen DVO Topaz entschieden, der nach einigem hin und her auch echt gut geht. Das Rad (Spitfire) liegt sehr viel ruhiger, kein spiken mehr und Wurzeln werden gut weggeschnuppert. 

Mit dem Monarch war der Hinterbau nach ein paar Metern Wurzelteppich gefühlt steinhart und blieb hinter jeder Kante hängen bzw. hat gekickt. Und ich wiege 85kg + Klamotten. Der Topaz hat sich anfangs sehr weich / ineffizient angefühlt, aber die Uhr sagt was anderes.


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich schaue wegen dem DHX.
Und wenn wir gerade beim Thema Debonair und Spacer sind. Wie wird sich der Dämpfer vom Charakter her verändern wenn ich das machen würde und mit Spacer versehen würde? Also dass er progressiver wird, ist mir klar. Aber wie fühlt es sich im Gegensatz zum normalen Monarch Plus an?


----------



## Gerrit (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Ich schaue wegen dem DHX.
> Und wenn wir gerade beim Thema Debonair und Spacer sind. Wie wird sich der Dämpfer vom Charakter her verändern wenn ich das machen würde und mit Spacer versehen würde? Also dass er progressiver wird, ist mir klar. Aber wie fühlt es sich im Gegensatz zum normalen Monarch Plus an?



Ich tippe mal, dass der Monarch für dich überdämpft ist, und daran ändert Debonair auch nichts. Übrigens, die Einstellung der Zugstufe am Monarch verändert einzig und allein die Lowspeed Zugstufe, an der Highspeed Zugstufe ändert sich nichts. Und genau die ist für das Verhärten bei schnell aufeinander folgenden Schlägen verantwortlich.


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

Ja da hast du wohl recht. Ich dachte auch schon daran, ihn beim ersten Service umshimmen zu lassen. Aber ob sich das lohnt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denn mit dem Geld bekomme ich einen besseren gebrauchten Dämpfer, denke ich.


----------



## Seebl (9. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass der Monarch für dich überdämpft ist, und daran ändert Debonair auch nichts.


Also ich habe feinfühlig so verstanden, dass der Dämpfer sensibler im Bereich SAG-mittlerer FW-Bereich werden soll.


jim_morrison schrieb:


> Und wenn wir gerade beim Thema Debonair und Spacer sind. Wie wird sich der Dämpfer vom Charakter her verändern wenn ich das machen würde und mit Spacer versehen würde? Also dass er progressiver wird, ist mir klar. Aber wie fühlt es sich im Gegensatz zum normalen Monarch Plus an?


Spacer in der Positiv-Kammer sind ausschließlich nur für die Endprogression da.
Der DA "ahmt" die Federkennlinie eines Coils nach mit seiner größeren Negativ-Kammer. Also sensibel im SAG-Bereich, mehr Gegenhalt in der Mitte und durch den höheren Druck auch mehr Endprogression (Vorteil zum Coil m.M.n.).


jim_morrison schrieb:


> Denn mit dem Geld bekomme ich einen besseren gebrauchten Dämpfer, denke ich.


Den du auch wieder anpassen müsstest.
Hast du nun ein Problem mit der Dämpfung oder der Luftfeder?

Edit: Welches Tune hat denn dein Monarch?


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Hast du nun ein Problem mit der Dämpfung oder der Luftfeder?
> 
> Edit: Welches Tune hat denn dein Monarch?



Also der Tune ist L/L. Was aber wahrscheinlich für mich immernoch zuviel des Guten ist.
Ich habe bei der Luftfeder ein wenig das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer durchrauscht bei kleinen Sprüngen.
Ich habe momentan den Sag auf knapp 30% eingestellt. Bei Touren ohne Sprünge wie z.B. bei dem verlinkten Video unten, nutze ich den Dämpfer zu ca. 90-95% aus, ohne wirklich grosse Schläge drin zuhaben.





Ich werde aus Luftdämpfern irgendwie einfach nicht schlau.

Ich könnte günstig einen Marzocchi Roco R TST Coil erwerben. Bei dem kann man mit einem Ventil im Piggyback einen Druck aufbauen, der irgendwie als Durchschlagschutz wirken soll. Kennt jemand dieses System und was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Gerrit (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Also der Tune ist L/L. Was aber wahrscheinlich für mich immernoch zuviel des Guten ist.
> Ich habe bei der Luftfeder ein wenig das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer durchrauscht bei kleinen Sprüngen.
> Ich habe momentan den Sag auf knapp 30% eingestellt. Bei Touren ohne Sprünge wie z.B. bei dem verlinkten Video unten, nutze ich den Dämpfer zu ca. 90-95% aus, ohne wirklich grosse Schläge drin zuhaben.



Genau in dem Fall wirst du mit coil nicht glücklicher werden, denn sone Stahlfeder verhält sich ziemlich linear. Ausgleichsbehälter mit mehr Druck beaufschlagen hat nur wenig Effekt.

Wenn der Monarch durchrauscht, dann würde ich erstmal die Progression erhöhen (Spacer in die Positiv Luftkammer).


----------



## Seebl (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ich könnte günstig einen Marzocchi Roco R TST Coil erwerben. Bei dem kann man mit einem Ventil im Piggyback einen Druck aufbauen, der irgendwie als Durchschlagschutz wirken soll. Kennt jemand dieses System und was haltet ihr davon?


So einen habe ich hier und der Unterschied ist minimal.

Die SV-Kammer kannst du nicht "zuspacern", zum Testen kann man trotzdem 1-2 Spacer-Bändchen vom Monarch in den oberen Bereich der Luftkammer klemmen. 
DA hat mit vollen Spacern in der positiven Kammer mehr Progression als die SV-Kammer.


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Genau in dem Fall wirst du mit coil nicht glücklicher werden, denn sone Stahlfeder verhält sich ziemlich linear. Ausgleichsbehälter mit mehr Druck beaufschlagen hat nur wenig Effekt.
> 
> Wenn der Monarch durchrauscht, dann würde ich erstmal die Progression erhöhen (Spacer in die Positiv Luftkammer).


Bei meinem Ex-Bike (BMC Speedfox) hatte ich mit dem Luftdämpfer (Fox Float DPS EVOL) genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Durchrauschen. Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl, dass ich durch mein Gewicht extrem wenig Spielraum mit dem Luftdruck habe. Wenn ich nur ein wenig zuviel reintue, nutze ich nur noch 2/3 des FW aus und nur ein ganz wenig zu tiefer Druck und schon rauscht er durch. Mit dem Coildämpfer hatte ich da ein wesentlich besseres Gefühl. Aber ev. ist das mit dem Debonair und den Spacern nicht eine so schlechte Idee.
Ich könnte ebenfalls einen CC DB Air IL von einem Freund haben, welcher jedoch eine Reparatur nötig hat. Er hat den Schaden mit den Dichtungen, welche viele dieser Dämpfer hier im Forum schon hatten.
Wäre das ev. ein noch besserer Ansatz?
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (9. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Bei meinem Ex-Bike (BMC Speedfox) hatte ich mit dem Luftdämpfer (Fox Float DPS EVOL) genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Durchrauschen. Ich habe ein wenig das Gefühl, dass ich durch mein Gewicht extrem wenig Spielraum mit dem Luftdruck habe. Wenn ich nur ein wenig zuviel reintue, nutze ich nur noch 2/3 des FW aus und nur ein ganz wenig zu tiefer Druck und schon rauscht er durch. Mit dem Coildämpfer hatte ich da ein wesentlich besseres Gefühl. Aber ev. ist das mit dem Debonair und den Spacern nicht eine so schlechte Idee.
> Ich könnte ebenfalls einen CC DB Air IL von einem Freund haben, welcher jedoch eine Reparatur nötig hat. Er hat den Schaden mit den Dichtungen, welche viele dieser Dämpfer hier im Forum schon hatten.
> Wäre das ev. ein noch besserer Ansatz?
> Gruss



Ich wusste nicht, dass man bei der Standard Luftkammer gar keine Spacer einsetzen kann, sorry. Von daher könnte Debonair Sinn machen, damit könntest du wenigstens die Federkennlinie anpassen. Allerdings hat das natürlich keinen Effekt auf die Dämpfung, was die Ursache für die von dir bemängelte Sensibilität sein dürfte.

CC DB Air IL soll sehr gut sein - solange er funzt. Im Netz liest man nicht so viel Gutes in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit, mich hat das abgeschreckt.

Noch eine Idee: https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gu...tour/Triair,24181#product-reviews/3365/expand


----------



## Felger (10. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Nei nur einen Coil Dämpfer. Der war weltklasse..
> Leider passt der in Rune nicht rein. Ich weiss nicht ob sich die Investition beim Monarch plus lohnt. Denke wär dann schon besser bedient mit einem Cane Creek db air. Oder einem anderen Dämpfer?
> Ich möchte gerne günstig einen Coil zum testen erwerben, bevor ich in einen teuren neuen Dämpfer investiere. Das war meine Ursprungsidee.



sieh dir mal das Tuning von MST (bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk) für den Monarch an. Das holt aus dem Monarch noch einiges raus. Außerdem kannst du in dem Zug auch gleich alles (vor allem die Zugstufe) auf dein Gewicht anpassen lassen - was du eigentlich fast immer machen musst, da du weit weg von der Serienauslegung bist



Seebl schrieb:


> Inkl. der Federprobiererei ist schon wieder nicht so günstig.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass man die fehlende Progressivität mit mehr Druckstufe kaschieren sollte, was das "coilesque-Gefühl" etwas unterdrückt. So bei mir am Prime, aber auf das Rune lt. den Linkage-Werten übertragbar.
> 
> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal nach einer DebonAir-Kammer für den Monarch umschauen. Mit zugespacerter Pos.Kammer könnte es das bringen, was du möchtest.



und evtl noch die Idee aufgreifen


----------



## jim_morrison (11. April 2019)

Leute, ich weiss ich hab euch schon oft genug mit Fragen gelöchert. Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ich bekomme demnächst von einem Freund einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS zum testen. Nun hat der ja jede Menge Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Könnt ihr mir ev. ein paar Tipps geben fürs Grundsetup für dei beiden Compressionregler und die beiden Reboundregler?
Kenne mich mit dem Dämpfer leider noch nicht so aus. Deshalb wäre ich um eure Ratschläge dankbar. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## jammerlappen (12. April 2019)

Es gibt ne App von CaneCreek zur Abstimmung. Auf jeden Fall würde ich mehr Spacer rein packen


----------



## jim_morrison (12. April 2019)

Der Dämpfer stammt ursprünglich aus einem Norco Range. Laut der Cane Creek Seite sollte der Dämpfer demnach 2 grosse Spacer drin haben. Reicht das? Wieviele passen da überhaupt rein?
Gruss


----------



## DAKAY (12. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer stammt ursprünglich aus einem Norco Range. Laut der Cane Creek Seite sollte der Dämpfer demnach 2 grosse Spacer drin haben. Reicht das? Wieviele passen da überhaupt rein?
> Gruss


Für mich hat der Dämpfer komplett zugespacert im tune am besten funktioniert, den Basetune kannst du auf der Homepage von CC finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (12. April 2019)

Ja habe den Basetune für das Range gefunden sowie den Werkstune wenn der Dämpfer im Onlineshop gekauft wird. Denke werde den Dämpfer mal auf den Werkstune einstellen und vo da aus weitere Einstellungen vornehmen. Oder habt ihr eine bessere Vorgehensweise?


----------



## freebob (12. April 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Ja habe den Basetune für das Range gefunden sowie den Werkstune wenn der Dämpfer im Onlineshop gekauft wird. Denke werde den Dämpfer mal auf den Werkstune einstellen und vo da aus weitere Einstellungen vornehmen. Oder habt ihr eine bessere Vorgehensweise?


Wie @jammerlappen schon gesagt hat, lad dir die Cane Creek App runter. Da kannst du dein Gewicht, Hersteller und Modell angeben, und kriegst dann die dafür empfohlenen Grundeinstellungen inkl. SAG


----------



## jim_morrison (12. April 2019)

Ok werde ich machen, danke vielmals für den Hinweis..


----------



## jammerlappen (12. April 2019)

Sie zu, dass du noch spacer in Petto hast. Drei Große sehe ich bei Dir eher als zwei...


----------



## jim_morrison (12. April 2019)

Ok danke für die Info, werd ich machen.


----------



## Jussi (14. April 2019)

Ich hatte einen CCDB Coil CS im Rune zum testen.
Bei ca. 75kg Fahergewicht hatte ich eine 350er Feder drin.
Getestet hab ich La Thuile auf EWS Strecken, fand den Dämpfer im Gegensatz zum CCDB Air CS, welchen ich zu der Zeit fuhr, wesentlich feinfühliger.

Aber es gab nur ganz wenige Sprünge! Hab mir dann einen CCDB Coil CS gekauft und musste leider feststellen das er bei mir zu Hause gar nicht so gut funktionierte, hier gibt es einige große Sprünge und die waren mir Coil gar nicht so toll.

Fahre jetzt den FOX X2 und der passt mir super ins Rune, allerdings auch voll mit Spacern.


----------



## freebob (5. Mai 2019)

Bei mir hat sich was getan, die Mattoc wurde gegen eine 170mm Lyrik RC2 Debonair getauscht. Ein Traum  Harmoniert auch perfekt mit dem DB Air CS. Mit dem bin ich auch extrem zufrieden, seit ich auf die kleinere Kammer (komplett zugespacert) gewechselt hab  Inzwischen bin ich aber von der empfohlenen Grundeinstellung etwas abgewichen, vor allem beim Rebound: LSC 13 Klicks, HSC 2 1/3 Umdrehung, LSR 7, HSR 1 1/3 Umdrehung (von offen). Mit 105PSI bei ca 78kg fahrfertig (ca 30% SAG)


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Mai 2019)

Hammer das Teil!


----------



## freebob (5. Mai 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hammer das Teil!


Schönen Dank  Fährt sich auch echt genial mit dem Fahrwerk! Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Winterberg, und hab mich da mit dem Rune genauso wohl gefühlt wie mit meinem DH Bike


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Mai 2019)

Moin zusammen, kurze Frage: hat hier einer den Vergleich von Float x zu x2 im Rune? Und am besten noch nen Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urks (8. Mai 2019)

Das Rune gibt es jetzt auch als Zweisitzer


----------



## Nd-60 (8. Mai 2019)

urks schrieb:


> Das Rune gibt es jetzt auch als Zweisitzer
> Anhang anzeigen 859890



wie fährt sich das im Uphill, zu viel Steine oder Wurzeln sollten da sicher nicht liegen!? Wie ist das mit dem Schwerpunkt? Und das Verhalten in spitzkehen?


----------



## urks (8. Mai 2019)

Das Radl fährt sich als Zweisitzer im Uphill erstaunlich gut. Die Knie streifen allerdings am Sitz, aber daran gewöhnt man sich bzw. passt man die Sitzhaltung automatisch an. Steine und Wurzeln sind dabei (bis zu einer gewissen Höhe) kein Problem und der höhere Schwerpunkt fällt nicht unangenehm auf. Spitzkehren stellen ein Problem dar, weil der Lenkereinschlag durch die Fußstreben etwas eingeschränkt ist.
Prinzipiell muss ich aber sagen, dass man die Geschwindigkeit und die Schwiertikeit des Geländes so wie so anpassen sollte und ich bin mit meiner kleinen Maus recht gemütlich unterwegs. Auch sollte die Ausfahrt nicht zu lange ausfallen, weil es für die Kleinen trotzdem anstrengend ist. Es macht ihr aber sehr, sehr viel Spaß und wir machen eine Menge Zwischenstopps, um z.B. Tiere im Wald anzuschauen


----------



## jim_morrison (17. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute, wie einige von euch ev. schon wissen, suche ich einen Dämpfer fürs Rune als Ersatz für meinen Monarch Plus. Ich frage deshalb hier direkt, hat ev. jemand von euch noch einen Dämpfer rumliegen, den er nicht mehr benötigt in den Massen 216x63? Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr euch per PN melden würdet. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## WOli (18. Mai 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, kurze Frage: hat hier einer den Vergleich von Float x zu x2 im Rune? Und am besten noch nen Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern. Danke!



Ja, ich hab im 2018er Rune vor etwa 2 Monaten vom X2 zum Float X (Float X mit MST, allerdings für ein Stevens Whaka max angepasst) gewechselt.

Mit dem X2 war mir das Rune trotz 3 Spacern bei ca. 28% SAG hinten zu weich; das hat sich irgendwie unsymmetrisch zur Gabel angefühlt (Ribbon Coil mit mittlerer Feder) und beim pushen ist es mir hinten zu stark versackt. Mit dem Float X und 30% SAG fühlt sich das für mich besser an. Im Float X hab ich einen relativ großen Spacer drin; ich denk aber, der könnte fast noch größer sein, muss ich gelegentlich testen.

Vom Fahren: der X2 ist mir etwas plüschiger vorgekommen, aber der X fühlt sich für mich immer noch sehr angenehm an; mir fehlt da nix.

Letzt waren wir 4 Tage in Como / Tessin. Da waren einige schnelle und stellenweise recht ruppige Naturtrails dabei (S2 - S3). Hat Spaß gemacht mit dem Float X, mir hat da nix gefehlt. Im Bikepark bin ich fast nie, da kann ich nix zu sagen.

Ich wieg ca. 80 Kg fahrfertig.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2019)

Danke dir! Ich habe meinen Monarch Plus jetzt von @Lord Helmchen tunen lassen. Bin zugegeben nicht mit wirklich hohen Erwartungen an die Sache gegangen, aber abgesehen von ner leichten Schwäche der Luftfeder ist die Dämpfung ein Traum. Traktion, Pop und überhaupt Fahrgefühl sind Topp! Ganz klar Preis-/Leistungssieger, wenn man mit dem Monarch Plus hadert!


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich überlege gerade mir ein Rune zu holen. Wäre dann jetzt bereits das dritte mal, die ersten beiden waren noch Rahmen mit der alten Geometrie (Bis 2015). Die veränderten Daten der 17/18/19 Modelle hab ich schon gelesen, aber kann denn jemand beschreiben, ob sich die Veränderungen auch beim fahren bemerkbar machen und wenn ja, wie? 

Grazie Amigos


----------



## jim_morrison (22. Mai 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Monarch Plus jetzt von
> 
> @Lord Helmchen tunen lassen.



Hi, was ist denn das für ein Tuning? Resp. was wurde denn gemacht? Und darf ich fragen wieviel es gekostet hat? Kannst du die Unterschiede beim Fahren zu vor dem Tuning etwas tiefergründig erläutern?
Gruss Jim


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Mai 2019)

Der Lord meinte, dass er den Monarchen besser hinbekommt, als ich einen Vivid oder CCDB abstimmen könnte. Er hat das damit begründet, dass ein sauber abgestimmter Shimstack nicht die Latenzen, der oben genannten Dämpfer beim jeweiligen Umkehrpunkt zwischen Ein- und Ausfedern hätte und so vor allem bei schnellen Schlägen Vorteile bieten würde. 

Da war ich dann neugierig, vor allem auch, weil ein leichter UND VOR ALLEM zuverlässiger Dämpfer schon interessant ist.

Meines Wissens hat er auf der Druckstufenseite eher wenig gemacht und die Zugstufe so schnell gemacht, dass ich den Einsteller am Monarchen nun bis auf wenige Klicks schließen muss.

Das Ergebnis ist auf jeden Fall ein Riesenfortschritt, das Rune flubbert im Vergleich zum Standardmonarch nur noch so über Wurzelteppiche und kann gefühlt gar nicht genug Wurzel zum Schlucken kriegen. Ist aber trotzdem lebhaft dabei.

Preise hängen bei ihm immer auch vom Servicezustand ab. Frag am besten mal selber an: stefan et hemlchentuned.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Juni 2019)

Weil mir einige dazu geraten haben einmal die 29er Gabel ins Rune zu stecken, habe ich letzte Woche ein bisserl gemessen.

Ich habe den senkrechten Abstand vom Boden zur Unterkante des Steuerrohrs beim Rune und bei meinem Phantom gemessen.

Rune: 26er Laufrad in 170mm 27,5er Gabel
Phantom: 29er Laufrad in 120mm Fox 36

Das Phantom ist um 2cm höher als das Rune! Wenn ich die Gabel mit lediglich 120mm ins Rune gebe, wird es 2cm höher. Das ist doch unbrauchbar.....


----------



## jack_steel (26. Juni 2019)

Hätte ich nicht anders erwartet... seltsamer Vorschlag!
Wie wär's mit einem 27,5er Laufrad im Rune?


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Juni 2019)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht anders erwartet... seltsamer Vorschlag!
> Wie wär's mit einem 27,5er Laufrad im Rune?


das werd ich nach der Saison vermutlich einmal machen (zuerst alle 26er Reifen verbrauchen).


----------



## trailterror (26. Juni 2019)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einem 27,5er Laufrad im Rune?



Kann man sicherlich probieren. Aber ob das die grosse erleuchtung ist... ich vage es zu bezweifeln


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann man sicherlich probieren. Aber ob das die grosse erleuchtung ist... ich vage es zu bezweifeln


Was meinst Du? Ich habe den Wechsel vollzogen und kann nur positive Änderungen merken.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Juni 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? Ich habe den Wechsel vollzogen und kann nur positive Änderungen merken.


Bei welchem Federweg?

Wenn ich meine 36er Fox auf 140mm begrenze baut die Front mit 29er Laufrad um 4cm(!!!!!) höher als jetzt mit 170mm Federweg bei 26 Zoll in einer 650b Gabel. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das ordentlich fahrbar ist. Da landet man doch bei 62° Lenkwinkel und einem gruseligen Sitzwinkel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (26. Juni 2019)

Ja das stimmt der Unterschied zwischen 26 zu 27,5 ist durchweg positiv!
Hab vieles selbst gefahren, 26 und 160mm, 27,5 und 160mm, 27,5 und 170mm. Bin bei 27,5 und 160mm gelandet plus Offsetbuchsen. 2015er Rune.
Allerdings hab ich immer vorne und hinten zusammen getauscht.

Fährst du nicht ein Winkelsteuersatz? Dachte du hast sowas mal geschrieben?


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bei welchem Federweg?
> 
> Wenn ich meine 36er Fox auf 140mm begrenze baut die Front mit 29er Laufrad um 4cm(!!!!!) höher als jetzt mit 170mm Federweg bei 26 Zoll in einer 650b Gabel. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das ordentlich fahrbar ist. Da landet man doch bei 62° Lenkwinkel und einem gruseligen Sitzwinkel....



170mm/160mm und 27,5 v/h - dachte, dass das die Frage wär. Im Deister fährt jemand ein Spitty mit 29"v/27,5"h - ich meine mit ner Pike.


----------



## mx-action (27. Juni 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine neue 170mm Lyrik verbaut. 
Hammer geil das Teil. 
Kein Losbrechmoment, super Absprechverhalten und steht schön hoch im Federweg.


----------



## freebob (27. Juni 2019)

Bin auch ziemlich begeistert von der neuen Lyrik! Passt im Rune für mich auch von der Einbauhöhe mit den 170mm, auch mit Flipchip in mittlerer Einstellung. 180mm ginge also auch ohne Probleme, aber zu plüschig muss auch nicht sein....


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juli 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Weil mir einige dazu geraten haben einmal die 29er Gabel ins Rune zu stecken, habe ich letzte Woche ein bisserl gemessen.
> 
> Ich habe den senkrechten Abstand vom Boden zur Unterkante des Steuerrohrs beim Rune und bei meinem Phantom gemessen.
> 
> ...


Hm, komisch, rein rechnerisch müsste das tatsächlich aufgehen. Die Axle-to-Crown Höhe von der Lyrik 27,5" 170mm beträgt 562mm. Die A-C von der Fox 36 29" bei 140mm sind 547mm. Abgesenkt auf 120mm müssten das dann entsprechend 527mm sein, sofern unterhalb von 140mm auch noch das 1:1 Verhältnis von Federwegsabsenkung zu Verringerung von A/C gilt (was bei 160 bis 140 der Fall ist).

Ein 29" Reifen hat einen 622 ETRTO Durchmesser, ein 26" Reifen 559, macht 63mm Unterschied und eben die Hälfte davon (31,5mm) von der Achse bis zum Boden. Man müsste also diese 31,5mm mit einer geringeren Einbaulänge der Gabel ausgleichen, um auf die gleiche Höhe vom Boden bis zur Gabelkrone / Unterkante des Steuerrohrs zu kommen.

Und wenn ich das jetzt rechne, dann sind 527+31,5 = 558,5mm bis zur Gabelkrone, wenn ich ein 29" Laufrad und eine Fox 36 mit 120mm einbaue. Also sogar etwas weniger als die 562mm einer Lyrik mit 170mm Federweg.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2019)

Das offset gilt es zusätzlich auch im auge zu behalten


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, komisch, rein rechnerisch müsste das tatsächlich aufgehen. Die Axle-to-Crown Höhe von der Lyrik 27,5" 170mm beträgt 562mm. Die A-C von der Fox 36 29" bei 140mm sind 547mm. Abgesenkt auf 120mm müssten das dann entsprechend 527mm sein, sofern unterhalb von 140mm auch noch das 1:1 Verhältnis von Federwegsabsenkung zu Verringerung von A/C gilt (was bei 160 bis 140 der Fall ist).
> 
> Ein 29" Reifen hat einen 622 ETRTO Durchmesser, ein 26" Reifen 559, macht 63mm Unterschied und eben die Hälfte davon (31,5mm) von der Achse bis zum Boden. Man müsste also diese 31,5mm mit einer geringeren Einbaulänge der Gabel ausgleichen, um auf die gleiche Höhe vom Boden bis zur Gabelkrone / Unterkante des Steuerrohrs zu kommen.
> 
> Und wenn ich das jetzt rechne, dann sind 527+31,5 = 558,5mm bis zur Gabelkrone, wenn ich ein 29" Laufrad und eine Fox 36 mit 120mm einbaue. Also sogar etwas weniger als die 562mm einer Lyrik mit 170mm Federweg.


Die Überlegungen hatte ich eben auch. Nachgemessen passt das aber hinten und vorne nicht (ribbon 27,5 vs 36er 29)


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juli 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Überlegungen hatte ich eben auch. Nachgemessen passt das aber hinten und vorne nicht (ribbon 27,5 vs 36er 29)


Hm, hattest du nur direkt am Phantom gemessen? Das hat ja einen um 3° steileren Lenkwinkel, dadurch geht mehr von der Einbaulänge in die Vertikale und wird damit höher. Ob das alleine aber 2cm verursacht, keine Ahnung, müsste man mal nachrechnen.
Interessant wäre es, wenn du die Gabel dann tatsächlich mal ans Rune schraubst und nochmal dort misst.


----------



## Andrazzz (1. Juli 2019)

My friend has some creaking problem with his Rune. I found out that bolt 55, 58 are rotating together with bearings 56 while link didn't move. Bolt is tightened to 5 Nm (I tried also more torque but bolt is still rotating and there is creaking).

Is there anyone who had this problem and how this can be solved?


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juli 2019)

Andrazzz schrieb:


> My friend has some creaking problem with his Rune. I found out that bolt 55, 58 are rotating together with bearings 56 while link didn't move. Bolt is tightened to 5 Nm (I tried also more torque but bolt is still rotating and there is creaking).
> 
> Is there anyone who had this problem and how this can be solved?


Creaking is normally a sign of missing grease, dirt or wear. Maybe you need to replace the bearings.
And that link also moves for me when I tighten it, I need to counter the screw on the other side.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, hattest du nur direkt am Phantom gemessen? Das hat ja einen um 3° steileren Lenkwinkel, dadurch geht mehr von der Einbaulänge in die Vertikale und wird damit höher. Ob das alleine aber 2cm verursacht, keine Ahnung, müsste man mal nachrechnen.
> Interessant wäre es, wenn du die Gabel dann tatsächlich mal ans Rune schraubst und nochmal dort misst.


Ich habe im Phantom einen -2er Steuersatz und die Fuhre auf lang/niedrig - es ist also schon recht flach. Klar macht das schon was aus, aber so viel.... Ich würde zumindest 150mm im Rune fahren wollen, auchit 29 Zoll. Das geht sich aber sicher ni ht aus. Das probiere ich erst garnicht. Bzw muss mir da  echt einmal sehr langweilig sein _g_


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Creaking is normally a sign of missing grease, dirt or wear. Maybe you need to replace the bearings.
> And that link also moves for me when I tighten it, I need to counter the screw on the other side.


Zwo weeks ago I had a discussion with two friends. Some bolts (phantom and rune) are rotating with the bearing and some are not. If one side of the bolt rotates with the bearing the other is not. Is that how it's supposed to be? Just curious....i don't get the mechanics behind that _ggg_


----------



## Andrazzz (2. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Creaking is normally a sign of missing grease, dirt or wear. Maybe you need to replace the bearings.
> And that link also moves for me when I tighten it, I need to counter the screw on the other side.



I have tried cleaning and regreasing but it is the same - I think bolt doesn't compress enough bearings to the link and then there is movement between inner race of bearing and link - they should move together. For tightening I also have to counter screw on the other side - but no matter how tight it is it rotates after - all other pivots doesn't rotate when tightened with correct torque.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juli 2019)

Maybe you'll need to replace the bearing altogether.

I've also had an issue where one of the bearings of the link was only very loosely inside the cup, i.e. I could remove and insert it by hand instead of having to use a bearing puller / press. Because I was already in the process of replacing the frame under guarantee, Bernhard from everyday26 told me to send in the link and after looking at it he replaced it (although it probably was fine).
Maybe there's something similar for you, too, where the bearing isn't flush inside the link, and then there's some dirt which causes the creaks.


----------



## Andrazzz (3. Juli 2019)

Thank you for help.

I disassembled everything and found out that almost all bearings were rusty (2 of them didn't rotate). I cleaned bearings as much as possible and put in new grease and assembled everything (it would be easier and better to replace bearings with new ones - next time). Now frame works without creaking.


----------



## M0r1t3 (7. Juli 2019)

Servus, 
möchte mein 2016er Rune gerne auf 1x12 umbauen. Würde gerade zur Sram Eagle GX tendieren. Muss ich dafür irgend was beachten? habe gehört das man für 142er Hinterbauten irgendwie ein Ritzel mit 6mm offset oder ähnliches verbauen sollte.


----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2019)

Musst halt auf DUB achten...(weiss gar nicht obs 1x12 als non DUB gibt..?)

DUB benötigt ein DUB tretlager und ich glaub das klassische BSA Tool passt nicht für DUB BSA...


----------



## GuyGood (7. Juli 2019)

@M0r1t3 : Was genau willst du denn umbauen? Nur Schaltwerk und Hebel + Kassette+Kette? Oder noch LRS? Je nachdem brauchst du auch kein DUB etc.  Da du non-boost fahren willst, brauchst du ein normales non-boost 1x setup vorn, da sich ja die kettenlinie theoretisch nicht ändert.  Was hast du denn gerade drauf und was willst du genau tauschen?


----------



## mx-action (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
ich fahre die 12er Eagle auf meinem Rune mit normalem "GXP" Innenlager ohne Boost mit 142mm Breite.
Dafür braucht man ein Kettenblatt mit 6mm Offset, das  Blatt mit 3mm Offset ist für Boost Hinterbauten.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M0r1t3 (8. Juli 2019)

@GuyGood, möchte neue Kasette, Kette, Kurbel,Tretlager,Shifter,Schaltwerk. Den LRS möchte ich weiterhin fahren.

Kann ich die Baugruppe so verbauen (also mit DUB BB30 Lager)? 





						Sram GX Eagle Gruppe DUB 12x1 fach lunar komplett - TNC-Hamburg
					

Sram GX Eagle Gruppe DUB 12x1 fach lunar komplett: Montagegruppe Sram GX Eagle 12 fach Die Sram GX Eagle Komponenten, die preiswerte und robuste Ausfuehrung der 12 fach Eagle Komponenten von Sram mit einem Kettenblatt und der 12 fach Kassette mit 10 - 50 oder 10-52 Zaehnen. Srams neue GX Eagle...




					www.tnc-hamburg.com


----------



## GuyGood (8. Juli 2019)

Ja denke schon. Aber vielleicht kann das nochmal jemand bestätigen. Du brauchst aber DUB BSA 68-73, nicht BB30. wie TrailTerror auch schon meinte.


----------



## M0r1t3 (8. Juli 2019)

ok danke. Kann noch jemand was zu dem Offset vom Kettenblatt sagen?


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2019)

Schau mal nen ticken weiter oben-> #6886


----------



## Jierdan (13. Juli 2019)

Ich spiele mich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Rune anzuschaffen, um oberhalb von meinem Giant Reign noch ein bisschen mehr Reservern zu haben. Ich plane mit einem vorhandenen Vivid Coil 222x70 und aufgrund vorhandener Laufräder mit 150x12er Ausfallenden in 650b. Geht sich das aus oder kollidiert das irgendwo?

Eignet sich dafür ein bestimmtes Baujahr besonders gut - oder sollte ich generell eher aufs Darkside setzen?


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Juli 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich spiele mich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Rune anzuschaffen, um oberhalb von meinem Giant Reign noch ein bisschen mehr Reservern zu haben. Ich plane mit einem vorhandenen Vivid Coil 222x70 und aufgrund vorhandener Laufräder mit 150x12er Ausfallenden in 650b. Geht sich das aus oder kollidiert das irgendwo?
> 
> Eignet sich dafür ein bestimmtes Baujahr besonders gut - oder sollte ich generell eher aufs Darkside setzen?


Hm, 150er Dropouts gibts beim Modell ab 2017er glaub ich gar nicht mehr.
Ansonsten gibt dir ein längerer Dämpfer halt auch einen steileren Lenkwinkel, flacheren Sitzwinkel und höheres Tretlager. Also eigentlich alles, was man nicht möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (14. Juli 2019)

Glaub nicht das der Dämpfer passt. Zu lang!


----------



## Gerrit (14. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt dir ein längerer Dämpfer halt auch einen steileren Lenkwinkel, flacheren Sitzwinkel und höheres Tretlager.



Der Sitzwinkel wird steiler, nicht flacher.


----------



## freebob (15. Juli 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Glaub nicht das der Dämpfer passt. Zu lang!


Genau, passt gar nicht rein. Mit den 6mm mehr EInbaulänge würde der Dämpfer schon ans Sattelrohr kommen.


----------



## Jierdan (15. Juli 2019)

Okay, danke euch! Ich schau mich dann in Richtung darkside um.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel wird steiler, nicht flacher.


Wie soll das denn gehen? Der längere Dämpfer "schiebt" doch quasi das Rad auseinander, dadurch geht die Gabel nach vorne, der Lenkwinkel wird also steiler und das Sitzrohr geht nach hinten, wird also flacher.


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen? Der längere Dämpfer "schiebt" doch quasi das Rad auseinander, dadurch geht die Gabel nach vorne, der Lenkwinkel wird also steiler und das Sitzrohr geht nach hinten, wird also flacher.


Stimmt schon, aber das Sitzrohr gehört zu dem Teil, der nach vorne wandert (zusammen mit der Gabel), somit steiler.. 





So müsste das doch sein oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2019)

Ihr habt recht, durch die Umlenkung wird anscheinend auch das Sitzrohr nach vorne gezogen und wird dadurch steiler, habs grad in der Demo von Linkage mal durchgespielt.

Was die Sache nur halbwegs besser macht, denn dadurch geht die Änderung voll auf den Lenkwinkel durch und wird nicht aufgeteilt.


----------



## jim_morrison (15. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht, durch die Umlenkung wird anscheinend auch das Sitzrohr nach vorne gezogen und wird dadurch steiler, habs grad in der Demo von Linkage mal durchgespielt.
> 
> Was die Sache nur halbwegs besser macht, denn dadurch geht die Änderung voll auf den Lenkwinkel durch und wird nicht aufgeteilt.


Wäre sicher ein sehr angenehmes Fahren wenn der Sattel/Sitzrohr mit dem Hinterbau mitginge, v.a. beim Pedalieren..


----------



## Gerrit (15. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> hr habt recht, durch die Umlenkung wird anscheinend auch das Sitzrohr nach vorne gezogen und wird dadurch steiler, habs grad in der Demo von Linkage mal durchgespielt



Wieso Linkage? Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr sind über Ober- und Unterrohr fix in ihrem Winkel zueinander. Wie soll sich da ein Winkel unabhängig vom anderen verändern...


----------



## MrFloyd (16. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mein 16er Rune mit Stahlfederdämpfer (CC DB CS, 400er Feder) über die Megavalanche strecke gebügelt: Passt! Federweg wird halt voll genutzt, und man kassiert hier und dort Durchschläge die sich aber alle unkritisch anfühlen. Für Bikepark usw würde ich dann einfach ne 450er Reinhauen. Fazit: Coil bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2019)

Was wiegst du?

Und von welchem Dämpfer kommst du?


----------



## Felger (16. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, komisch, rein rechnerisch müsste das tatsächlich aufgehen. Die Axle-to-Crown Höhe von der Lyrik 27,5" 170mm beträgt 562mm. Die A-C von der Fox 36 29" bei 140mm sind 547mm. Abgesenkt auf 120mm müssten das dann entsprechend 527mm sein, sofern unterhalb von 140mm auch noch das 1:1 Verhältnis von Federwegsabsenkung zu Verringerung von A/C gilt (was bei 160 bis 140 der Fall ist).
> 
> Ein 29" Reifen hat einen 622 ETRTO Durchmesser, ein 26" Reifen 559, macht 63mm Unterschied und eben die Hälfte davon (31,5mm) von der Achse bis zum Boden. Man müsste also diese 31,5mm mit einer geringeren Einbaulänge der Gabel ausgleichen, um auf die gleiche Höhe vom Boden bis zur Gabelkrone / Unterkante des Steuerrohrs zu kommen.
> 
> Und wenn ich das jetzt rechne, dann sind 527+31,5 = 558,5mm bis zur Gabelkrone, wenn ich ein 29" Laufrad und eine Fox 36 mit 120mm einbaue. Also sogar etwas weniger als die 562mm einer Lyrik mit 170mm Federweg.



ich habs jetzt einfach mal ausprobiert... Gabel und Laufrad waren da - mit einer 160mm Yari 29" und Newmen 30mm Felgen und 2,4er DHR (anstatt dem 2,5er WT vorher)
2014er Rune in Low mit -1°Steuersatz




bin noch nicht ganz sicher...
Nabe kommt definitiv 31,5 hoch  
vorher bin ich hald die XFusion Metric mit 180 gefahren mit neutral und 1cm Spacer unterm Vorbau
Die Höhe an sich andert sich nicht so dramatisch - aber die Winkel sind schon krass. Sitzwinkel sehr flach, Lenkwinkel auch
Hat jemand ne gute App parat zum ausmessen?
Radstand wächst auch gewaltig (LW + Offset)


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2019)

Felger schrieb:


> ich habs jetzt einfach mal ausprobiert... Gabel und Laufrad waren da - mit einer 160mm Yari 29" und Newmen 30mm Felgen und 2,4er DHR (anstatt dem 2,5er WT vorher)
> 2014er Rune in Low mit -1°Steuersatz
> Anhang anzeigen 885886
> bin noch nicht ganz sicher...
> ...



Mit ausgefahrenem Sattel wärs einfacher, so hab ich einfach mal die Höhe vom Lenker angenommen. Je höher der Sattel wird, desto flacher wird dann auch der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel. Immer unter Vorbehalt der möglichen Perspektivischen Verzerrung vom Foto, aber das Foto an sich sieht ganz brauchbar aus.

Ganz ordentliche Werte, das Tretlager kommt auch hoch und liegt jetzt oberhalb der Achsen. 

Das Tool ist übrigens Kinovea, das ist eigentlich zur Analyse von Bewegungsabläufen etc gemacht. Hab damit mal probiert, meine Sitzposition einzustellen, bin dann aber schlussendlich doch wieder bei Trial und Error gelandet.


----------



## MrFloyd (17. Juli 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Was wiegst du?
> 
> Und von welchem Dämpfer kommst du?



  74kg ohne Ausrüstung, da kommen sicherlich so 3-5kg drauf je nach Rucksackgröße.
Ich hatte zugegebenermaßen bisher nur den DB coil cs drin, und bin das Rad zum ersten mal auf der Mega gefahren. Das setup bleibt trotzdem erstmal so für die kommenden Endurorennen, da ich sehr zufrieden bin. Will nur sagen dass das Rune sehr gut Fahrbar ist mit Stahlfederdämpfer, auch wenn die Kinematik für ne Luftfeder optimiert ist.

 Als Alternative hätte ich einen Monarch Plus zur Verfügung, da fehlen mir aber die Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## A7XFreak (21. Juli 2019)

Servus,
mir ist die Steckachse gebrochen. Kann ich da irgendeine passende 142x12mm Steckachse verbauen oder muss es das original sein? Bei nem anderen Modell wäre ja dann wohl auch die Konterschraube nicht mehr zu montieren...


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juli 2019)

Das kommt anscheinend auf den Jahrgang an. Ab 2017 ist das eine standard DT-Swiss Steckachse, anscheinend mit M12x1.5 Gewindesteigung (von DT gäbs laut der DT-Swiss Homepage auch noch M12x1).
Davor wars anscheinend Maxle mit 1.75 Steigung.

Wenn die Werte passen, dann sollte eigentlich auch jede andere entsprechende 142x12 Steckachse passen.


Die Steckachse hab ich übrigens vom Bernhard für 23€ bekommen, also jetzt auch nicht überteuert.


----------



## Felger (21. Juli 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit ausgefahrenem Sattel wärs einfacher, so hab ich einfach mal die Höhe vom Lenker angenommen. Je höher der Sattel wird, desto flacher wird dann auch der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel. Immer unter Vorbehalt der möglichen Perspektivischen Verzerrung vom Foto, aber das Foto an sich sieht ganz brauchbar aus.
> 
> Ganz ordentliche Werte, das Tretlager kommt auch hoch und liegt jetzt oberhalb der Achsen.
> 
> ...





cooles Tool!

rechnerisch bin ich auf 62°LW gekommen... irgendwo da ist die Warheit

Den Sattel hatte ich später dann ganz vorne und einen längeren Vorbau (50statt35) - dann wars fahrbar  aber immer noch krass


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juli 2019)

Beim Sitzwinkel wird übrigens in der Regel von Mitte Tretlager zu Mitte Sitzrohr gemessen, nicht bis zum hinteren Ende des Sitzrohrs.
Und Banshee selbst misst das auf der Höhe des Endes des Steuerrohrs, also etwas niedriger als bei uns, was dann zu einem etwas steileren Sitzwinkel führt.


----------



## Felger (21. Juli 2019)

ja, da wirds besser

muss das mal mit dem ursprünglichem Setup machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robmosh (14. August 2019)

Hi,
hat hier noch wer Erfahrungen mit Rissen am 2017er Rune Rahmen? Mir ist heute ein Riss im Bereich des orteten Links am Sitzrohr aufgefallen. Siehe Foto.
Da ich raus bin aus der Garantie, wird der Rahmen wohl, falls Bernhard hier nicht was machen kann, an der Wand landen. Mich würde jetzt aber mal interessieren, ob es da eine Häufung gibt, da die Stelle bei genauerem hinsehen auch anfälliger ausschaut.
Zudem war bei dem Link bereits nach 1.5 Jahren trotz guten Lagern die Achse durch bzw hatte starkes Spiel.
Kann der Riss daher kommen?


----------



## sp00n82 (14. August 2019)

Bild fehlt.


----------



## Robmosh (14. August 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bild fehlt.


Ganz vergessen, sorry. Ist nachgereicht.


----------



## Jussi (15. August 2019)

Schreib Bernhard einfach mal an. Eher untypisch die Stelle. 
An der Stelle hab ich noch keinen Riss gesehen. Allerdings wenn du dort Spiel hattest kommt der Riss sicher daher, beim Fahren sind das immer kleine Schläge und diese knallen in denn Rahmen.
Wenn Lager und Bolzen OK waren, war dies schon ein Garantiefall...


----------



## jammerlappen (27. August 2019)

Mein alter Kübel wollte nur kurz seine Urlaubsgrüße loswerden...


----------



## jim_morrison (28. August 2019)

Hallo
Ich könnte rel. günstig an einen Fox Float X2 Dämpfer kommen. Lohnt sicht ein Dämpfertausch gegenüber dem jetzt montierten Monarch Plus RC3 (ohne Debonair) wirklich? Was für Unterschiede beim Fahrverhalten würden zu erwarten sein?
Gruss Jim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (28. August 2019)

Hi,
hat noch jemand ein Schaltauge für das Rune V2 abzugeben?
Gruss


----------



## jammerlappen (28. August 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich könnte rel. günstig an einen Fox Float X2 Dämpfer kommen. Lohnt sicht ein Dämpfertausch gegenüber dem jetzt montierten Monarch Plus RC3 (ohne Debonair) wirklich? Was für Unterschiede beim Fahrverhalten würden zu erwarten sein?
> Gruss Jim


Das Problem der langsamen Zugstufe wirst du mit 60kg auch mit dem x2 haben. Den Monarchen tunen zu lassen ist sicher billiger und im Resultat besser!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich spiele mich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Rune anzuschaffen, um oberhalb von meinem Giant Reign noch ein bisschen mehr Reservern zu haben. Ich plane mit einem vorhandenen Vivid Coil 222x70 und aufgrund vorhandener Laufräder mit 150x12er Ausfallenden in 650b. Geht sich das aus oder kollidiert das irgendwo?
> 
> Eignet sich dafür ein bestimmtes Baujahr besonders gut - oder sollte ich generell eher aufs Darkside setzen?


Sehr sehr gute Wahl   
Banshee spielt Design, Verarbeitung, und Lager technisch ganz klar in der ersten Liga .


----------



## jim_morrison (7. September 2019)

Da sich das gute Angebot für den Fox X2 leider „in Luft aufgelöst hat“, werde ich nun beim Monarch Plus bleiben und Ende Saison per Shimtuning an mein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Würdet ihr bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich auf Debonair umbauen lassen?
Lohnt sich das bei dem Bike und diesem Dämpfer?
Gruss Jim


----------



## freetourer (7. September 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Da sich das gute Angebot für den Fox X2 leider „in Luft aufgelöst hat“, werde ich nun beim Monarch Plus bleiben und Ende Saison per Shimtuning an mein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Würdet ihr bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich auf Debonair umbauen lassen?
> Lohnt sich das bei dem Bike und diesem Dämpfer?
> Gruss Jim



Die Banshee Rahmen sind auf kleine Luftkammern ausgelegt - bei mir waren die DebonAir Kammern schwierig abzustimmen im Prime oder Phantom.

Ansonsten würde ich mal nach einem Manitou McLeod (ev. mit Highlander Tuning) oder einem Marzocchi 053S3C2 schauen.


----------



## Seebl (7. September 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Banshee Rahmen sind auf kleine Luftkammern ausgelegt - bei mir waren die DebonAir Kammern schwierig abzustimmen im Prime oder Phantom.


Mit komplett mit Spacern gefüllter Positivkammer geht es. Gut gefällt mir das Mehr an Progression ggü. den Versionen ohne DA. Aber so wirklich braucht es (bei mir auch ein Prime) den gesteigerten Gegenhalt in der Mitte nicht.


----------



## jim_morrison (7. September 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Banshee Rahmen sind auf kleine Luftkammern ausgelegt


Danke für die Antwort. Kannst du das ev. etwas genauer erklären? Was wäre dann der Nachteil mit einer Debonair Luftkammer? Damit könnte ich wenigstens etwas mit der Progression spielen.


----------



## freetourer (7. September 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Mit komplett mit Spacern gefüllter Positivkammer geht es. Gut gefällt mir das Mehr an Progression ggü. den Versionen ohne DA. Aber so wirklich braucht es (bei mir auch ein Prime) den gesteigerten Gegenhalt in der Mitte nicht.



Hatte ich auch probiert. - Selbst mit komplett zugespacerter Positivkammer sackte mir der Hinterbau zu sehr durch.

Mit einem McLeod, Zocchi oder auch Double Barrel hat man aber eh Dämpfer, die um einiges besser sind.


----------



## jim_morrison (7. September 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Mit komplett mit Spacern gefüllter Positivkammer geht es.


Danke für die Antwort. Wieviele Spacer passen maximal rein? Schlägt der Dämpfer schnell durch ohne die komplette Bespacerung? Und was wird anders gegenüber meinem jetzigen Monarchen mit der kleinen Luftkammer?


----------



## Seebl (7. September 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch probiert. - Selbst mit komplett zugespacerter Positivkammer sackte mir der Hinterbau zu sehr durch.


Rein theoretisch - bei ähnlichem Volumen der Positivkammer - sollte die Progression größer sein, durch den erhöhten Luftdruck. Die Mitte sollte mit größerer Negativkammer mehr Gegendruck haben.
Ich habe aber auch mit komplett gefüllter Negativkammer beim DA mehr Luftdruck als mit SV-Kammer gebraucht. Also wird das Volumen noch etwas größer sein, vermute ich. Vielleicht ist es bei der Positivkammer auch so.

@jim_morrison
Das sollte auch deine gewünschten Infos erhalten. Sonst suche Mal ganz allgemein nach Infos zur DA-Kammer. Das sollte detailreicher beschrieben sein, an anderer Stelle.
Maximal sind im DA meine ich 7 Bänder in der Positivkammer machbar, mit etwas Nachdruck auch 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (7. September 2019)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand einen Fox DHX2 im Rune? Falls ja, wie schlägt er sich so im Vergleich zu einem Luftdämpfer?
Gruss


----------



## jim_morrison (7. September 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch - bei ähnlichem Volumen der Positivkammer - sollte die Progression größer sein, durch den erhöhten Luftdruck. Die Mitte sollte mit größerer Negativkammer mehr Gegendruck haben.
> Ich habe aber auch mit komplett gefüllter Negativkammer beim DA mehr Luftdruck als mit SV-Kammer gebraucht. Also wird das Volumen noch etwas größer sein, vermute ich. Vielleicht ist es bei der Positivkammer auch so.
> 
> @jim_morrison
> ...


Danke für die Infos. Habs leider erst jetzt gesehen, dass du den Beitrag noch editiert hast. Werde mal suchen. Danke vielmals


----------



## jim_morrison (10. September 2019)

Hallo
Da ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf der Banshee Seite die Manuals nicht runterladen kann, kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Drehmoment die  beiden Dämpferschrauben angezogen werden müssen?
Gruss und danke


----------



## freebob (10. September 2019)

Am Rahmen 10Nm, Hinterbau 12Nm


----------



## jim_morrison (10. September 2019)

freebob schrieb:


> Am Rahmen 10Nm, Hinterbau 12Nm


Danke vielmals


----------



## sp00n82 (11. September 2019)

Weils grad reinpasst, poste ich das mal wieder hier.


----------



## jim_morrison (11. September 2019)

Danke Sp00n


----------



## jim_morrison (13. September 2019)

Kann mir ev. per Zufall jemand von euch die Bolzendurchmesser der beiden Dämpferschrauben angeben? Wäre sehr nett.. Gruss Jim

Edit: habs gefunden


----------



## jim_morrison (18. September 2019)

Hallo Leute, habe mal wieder eine Dämpferfrage. Dieses Mal geht es um den Cane Creek DB Air CS. Würdet ihr diesen eher mit der normalen Luftkammer oder mit der XV Luftkammer montieren? Sorry für die ewige Fragerei, aber ihr seid mir eine grosse Hilfe. 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (18. September 2019)

Haben wir alles schon mehrfach beantwortet.

Benutze doch mal die Suchfunktion


----------



## s0nic (18. September 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe mal wieder eine Dämpferfrage. Dieses Mal geht es um den Cane Creek DB Air CS. Würdet ihr diesen eher mit der normalen Luftkammer oder mit der XV Luftkammer montieren? Sorry für die ewige Fragerei, aber ihr seid mir eine grosse Hilfe.
> Gruss



ohne XV ... sonst musst du das Ding nur zuspacern  ... bin nach dem Float X letztendlich mit dem DVO Topaz zufrieden geworden btw ...


----------



## freebob (19. September 2019)

ohne XV


----------



## schlumo (24. September 2019)

Servus,
hat von euch zufällig auch einer das Rune in "raw" und Probleme mit dem Klarlack? 
Mein Rad ist nun ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt, und gefühlt platz der Klarlack bei jedem Steinkontakt sofort ab. Klar, auf der Unterseite vom Hinterbau ist damit schon irgendwie zu rechnen, aber oben an der Dämpferaufnahme?  
Generell ist der Lack mittlerweile ziemlich "picklich".
Auch die Decals werden sehr leicht beschädigt. Zum Beispiel im Bereich des Oberrohres unter Kniekontakt. Steinschutzfolie wieder Abziehen ist auch gar nicht möglich ohne die Decals komplett mit zu entfernen. Dabei sind die ja nicht einfach nur aufgeklebt sondern überlackiert(?).

Ich hatte vor dem Rune andere Räder anderer Hersteller die nach jeweils 4 Jahren deutlich weniger Steinschlag aufgewiesen haben.

Ist das bei euch auch so oder habe ich irgendwie Pech gehabt? 
Es trübt schon ein wenig die Freude am "neuen" Rad, dass die Optik so schnell abnimmt.


----------



## mxbl (24. September 2019)

Ich habe das Rune auch in Raaaw mit Klarlack.
Meiner zeigt nicht solche Spuren, obwohl von 2013. 
Vielleicht gibt es bei dir einfach besonders fiese Steinchen xD


----------



## everyday26 (24. September 2019)

Unterschied bei der älteren und neueren Raw Rahmen ( ab 2018 ) ist, dass bei den neueren Modellen der Klarlack abgetönt ist ( tinted raw ). Dadurch kommen Lackplatzer beim "neuen" raw stärker zur Geltung.
Die Schutzfolien sind Fluch und Segen zu gleich: Der Kleber greift mit der Zeit den Klarlack an, wodurch dieser dann an der Folie zu haften beginnt. Im KFZ Bereich ist das leider auch oft der Fall. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich Freund dieser Folien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlumo (25. September 2019)

Da muss ich die Schutzfolie aber mal in Schutz nehmen; Der Aufkleber hat sich nach ca. 3 Sekunden schon gelöst (wollte bei der Montage noch mal korrigieren), nicht nach längerer Zeit und dort wo Folie ist ist auch der Lack noch existent.

Sind die Decal auf oder unter dem Lack? 
Es fühlt sich so an, als wären sie überlackiert, dagegen sprich allerdings die sehr schnelle Beschädigung (ich meine jetzt ohne Einwirkung einer Folie).

Vielleicht muss ich nächstes Jahr dann schon überlegen den Rahmen blank strahlen zu lassen oder so.


----------



## Symion (25. September 2019)

Raw hilft immer.


----------



## Jussi (25. September 2019)

Danach ist aber mit Garantie Essig, oder?


----------



## schlumo (25. September 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Danach ist aber mit Garantie Essig, oder?


Gute Frage  
Auf natürlichem Weg ist der Lack ja auch irgendwann ab...


----------



## everyday26 (25. September 2019)

Ja, die Decals sind bei den raw Rahmen überlackiert, es ist aber nur eine sehr dünne Schicht.
Problematisch mit der Garantie wirds bei einer neuen Pulverbeschichtung, da der Rahmen dann in den Ofen muss. Da kann sich der Hersteller nicht dagegen absichern, wie hoch die Temperatur ist und ob diese dann die Hitzebehandlung, die jeder 7005er Alu Rahmen durchmachen muss, beeinträchtigt. 
Bleibt der Rahmen aber raw, so dürfte das die Garantie nicht beeinträchtigen.


----------



## jim_morrison (25. September 2019)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Lager?
Ist 2/3 Saison alt! 
Video Lager


----------



## wesone (1. Oktober 2019)

Möchte gerne Mal einen anderen Dämpfer in meinem 2016er Rune V2 ausprobieren. Cane Creek, Marzocchi oder Manitou. Welchen haltet ihr für die beste Alternative? Vielleicht hat ja auch hier jemand gerade einen Dämpfer, der er gerne abgeben würde.


----------



## wesone (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich schwanke jetzt aktuell noch zwischen dem Marzocchi S3C2R und dem Cane Creek Duoble Barrel.
Welchen den beiden würdet ihr bevorzugen und warum ?


----------



## Jussi (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab kein Vergleich zum MZ den CCDB hab ich ausführlich gefahren Luft, sowie Stahl. Kleine und große Luftkammer. 

Fahre jetzt den X2 und der kann alles vom Luft CC besser.
Lediglich das Ansprechverhalten des Stahldämpfers war natürlich besser. 

Klare Empfehlung Fox X2


----------



## rabidi (13. November 2019)

Hallo,
leider trenne ich mich von meinem Rune, wir hatten eine superschöne Zeit zusammen und ich bin echt traurig es wegzugeben... es soll einem Norco Optic Platz machen.




__





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1499 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1499 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MX-Bubu (18. November 2019)

Sollte jemand einen Rune Rahmen in XL suchen, den gibt es im Bikemarkt:
Banshee Rune XL

Alternativ hätte ich den Rahmen auch in Neongelb in L, einer von beiden soll weg.


----------



## freebob (18. November 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt den X2 und der kann alles vom Luft CC besser.


Da muss ich jetzt mal nachfragen, besser hinsichtlich was? Ernstgemeinte Frage


----------



## Jussi (19. November 2019)

Eigentlich wie geschrieben.
Der Wechsel vom CC zum X2 war schon krass, das potenzial vom Hinterbau reizt du mMn mehr aus. Der generierte Pop habe ich bei dem CC immer vermisst. Trotz kleiner Luftkammer und Spacer. Der X2 gibt mir auch mehr Sicherheit, er arbeit einfach besser.
Auch der „Climb Modus“ ist wesentlich mehr spürbar als beim CC (ist aber wohl nicht bei allen X2 so). Und er wippt weniger.


----------



## freebob (19. November 2019)

Jussi schrieb:


> Pop habe ich bei dem CC immer vermisst


Das habe ich mit den von CC empfohlenen Einstellungen auch so gesehen. Kann man aber problemlos über die Zugstufe (vor allem High Speed) einstellen.

Mit zu viel Wippen habe ich auch kein Problem, den Climbswitch nutze ich nur manchmal an ganz steilen Rampen


----------



## Jussi (20. November 2019)

Ich glaub ich hatte beim CC so alles durch was ging.
Letztlich war die größte und beste Veränderungen der Wechsel auf die kleine Luftkammer. So wurde das Rad schon lebendiger.
Der X2 legt da nochmal ne Schippe drauf.

Aber ist doch super wenn du mit dem CC gut klar kommst, bist damit ja auch nicht der einzige. War ja schließlich mal der von Banshee ausgelieferte Dämpfer über Jahre!


----------



## Schwitzefiks (7. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, ich habe noch einen Dämpfer RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 216x63 inkl. Huber-Buchsen/Befestigung ab 2017 mit 20 x 8 und 40 x 8mm 
abzugeben. Er war mal als Ersatz gedacht aber nie benutzt.


----------



## jim_morrison (7. Dezember 2019)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe noch einen Dämpfer RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 216x63 inkl. Huber-Buchsen/Befestigung ab 2017 mit 20 x 8 und 40 x 8mm
> abzugeben. Er war mal als Ersatz gedacht aber nie benutzt.


Welchen hast du denn jetzt montiert?


----------



## rüttelmonster (14. Januar 2020)

Moin, ich suche einen Rahmen Rune V2 ab 2016:

Größe L
Dropouts 142 x 12
Farbe orange mit blauen Decals
ohne Dämpfer ist i.O.
Steuersatz gerne eingepresst
guter Zustand

Bitte Angebote per PN

 Olli


----------



## WimSavoie (15. Januar 2020)

Sorry I Don't speak German, but for anyone intested…. I sell my Banshee Rune V2 frame in L. Only used for one season. Very good condition. Protected with easy-frame wrap and homemade downtube protector. Dropouts are for 142mm hubs. I sell it with Hope headset, DT rear axle, Monarch plus shock...









						2018 Banshee Rune frame - L - Raw For Sale
					

2018 Banshee Rune frame - L - Raw For sale on Pinkbike buysell




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (15. Januar 2020)

WimSavoie schrieb:


> Sorry I Don't speak German, but for anyone intested…. I sell my Banshee Rune V2 frame in L. Only used for one season. Very good condition. Protected with easy-frame wrap and homemade downtube protector. Dropouts are for 142mm hubs. I sell it with Hope headset, DT rear axle, Monarch plus shock...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rüttelmonster schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche einen Rahmen Rune V2 ab 2016:
> 
> Größe L
> Dropouts 142 x 12
> ...


Ich denke da haben sich wohl zwei gefunden.


----------



## freebob (15. Januar 2020)

Zwar nicht orange, aber Raw oder Anodisiert würde ich eh vorziehen. Ein Kumpel hat ein 2015er Darkside in dem Orange, der Lack ist unterirdisch schlecht, platzt bei Steinschlag oder Ähnlichem sehr schnell ab 

EDIT
Hab gerade eine Seite zurückgeblättert, anscheinend gibt es das Problem auch bei manchen Raw Modellen ? Mit Schwarz anodisiert habe ich in der Hinsicht Glück, fast unmöglich da einen sichtbaren Kratzer reinzukriegen. Ist eben nicht nur kein Lack, sondern auch eine härtere Schutzschicht


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Januar 2020)

orawnge?


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Januar 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> Mit Schwarz anodisiert habe ich in der Hinsicht Glück, fast unmöglich da einen sichtbaren Kratzer reinzukriegen. Ist eben nicht nur kein Lack, sondern auch eine härtere Schutzschicht


Ich schaff das! ?


----------



## schlumo (16. Januar 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> EDIT
> Hab gerade eine Seite zurückgeblättert, anscheinend gibt es das Problem auch bei manchen Raw Modellen ? Mit Schwarz anodisiert habe ich in der Hinsicht Glück, fast unmöglich da einen sichtbaren Kratzer reinzukriegen. Ist eben nicht nur kein Lack, sondern auch eine härtere Schutzschicht



...ja, ja, fällt fast von selbst ab...
Banshee RAW ist halt auch lackiert


----------



## sirios (20. Januar 2020)

Falls noch jemand auf der Suche nach einem Rune ist: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1348725-banshee-rune-v2-2014-grosse-l-grun
Ich verkaufe meinen Rahmen 

*Edit: Rahmen ist weg *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (5. Februar 2020)

Hi Leute, welche Reifen fahrt ihr am Rune? Ich war letzte Saison mit einem Maxxis DHRII Maxterra hinten und einem DHF Maxgrip vorne unterwegs und hatte massig Grip auf trockenen untergründen jeglicher Art. Im feuchten und weichen Terrain füllen sich die Reifen jedoch sehr schnell mit Matsch und können sich kaum noch davon befreien. Dehalb habe ich nun vorne einen Continental Baron 2.6 und ab heute Abend hinten einen Baron 2.4 drauf. Die Selbstreinigung ist um Welten besser. Bin gespannt wie er sich am kommenden Wochenende im feuchten Terrain schlägt... Gruss Jim


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Februar 2020)

Butcher Blck Dmnd und Grid Trail.


----------



## freebob (5. Februar 2020)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Dehalb habe ich nun vorne einen Continental Baron 2.6 und ab heute Abend hinten einen Baron 2.4 drauf. Die Selbstreinigung ist um Welten besser. Bin gespannt wie er sich am kommenden Wochenende im feuchten Terrain schlägt... Gruss Jim


Ich fahre vorn den Baron 2,4, bin extrem zufrieden damit. Der Grip ist auch bei Nässe richtig gut  Hinten hab ich den Maxxis DHR II 2,3 mit Double Down Karkasse


----------



## DAKAY (5. Februar 2020)

VR Magic Marry HR Hans Dampf


----------



## Felger (6. Februar 2020)

DHF WT 2,5 DD maxgripp und Agressor WT 2,5 DD dual


----------



## Jussi (6. Februar 2020)

Seit letzter Saison Assegai in 2.5 WT MaxxTerra vorne
Sonst HR 2 2.4/2.5 WT MaxxTerra vorne
DHR 2.4 WT Dual hinten.

Alles EXO von DD halt ich nix, zu schwer für den Nutzen den man davon hat.
Fahre mit Milch und Platten hätte ich seit dem einen.

Den Assegai find ich besser als den HR 2. Hatte ihn zuvor auf meinem DH getestet.


----------



## freebob (19. Februar 2020)

Zur Abwechslung mal Fotos


----------



## GuyGood (19. Februar 2020)

Mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde. habe nen Rune V2 von 2018 und wollte mal alle Lager tauschen. Habe neue bestellt entsprechend der Anleitung pipapo etc.  Jedenfalls bekomme ich eine der Achsen nicht raus. Die vordere der großen Achsen war auch schon schwerer rausgegangen und man sah leichten Rostansatz hinter dem Schraubenkopf. Aber die 2. geht nicht raus. Habe auch leider kein Richtiges Tool, einfach nen Sechskant innen in die hohle Achse und dann mit dem Gummihammer draufgeschlagen. Möchte es auch nicht übertreiben, aber selbst härtere Schläge haben bisher nicht zum Erfolg geführt und ich hatte jetzt auch schon WD-40 mehrfach draufgesprüht. 
Mache ich etwas falsch, oder gibt es da noch andere Lösungsvorschläge eurerseits? Eventuell mal nen Fön dranhalten?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Februar 2020)

Hatte ich auch schon, bei mir waren alle Achsen fest. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Hinterbau scheinbar noch nie auseinander gebaut gehabt.
Ich habe einfach eine Lange schraube in den Bolzen geschraubt und dann feste druff mitm Hammer.
Dabei ist dann jeweils ein Lager immer gleich mit rausgekommen.
Bolzen samt Lager habe ich dann über Nacht in WD40 eingelegt, ging danach mit milder Gewalt wieder voneinander zu trennen.

Wichtig beim Einbau der Lager dann: unbedingt nach Anleitung vorgehen und die Links beim Einpressen dazwischenlegen, sonst kann es sein, dass du den Hinterbau nicht wieder zusammen kriegst. Ordentlich Fett auf die Bolzen, damit sie nicht wieder fest gehen.


----------



## GuyGood (20. Februar 2020)

Habe mir ja sowieso rel. provisorisch was für die Lager gebaut und nur die Hülsen von dem ResetRacing Tool gekauft. Aber ich hätte sowieso ein Lager nach dem anderen eingepresst, nicht beide Seite gleichzeitig. Aber andererseits könnte man wirklich gleich beide machen, schaue ich dann mal und ja, guter Tpipp dann direkt wieder die Links dazwischenzupacken.  
Aber ja. Ich fahre ja eher selten bei "Feuchtigkeit", deshalb bin ich etwas überrascht über den Rost etc   Und so alt ist es jetzt auch nicht, aber sehr nervig. Dann versuche ich es weiter, hatte aber noch nicht so stark draufgehauen, dass das Lager mit rauskam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (20. Februar 2020)

Eventuell Essig-Essenz drüberkippen?  Aber möchte auch nicht, dass der Lack (hab das schwarz anodisierte Rune) angegriffen wird


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. Februar 2020)

Evtl. nimmst Du keinen Inbus Schlüssel, den Du in die hohle Achse schiebst, sondern setzt dort eine Langnuss aus einem kleinen Knarrenkasten auf die Achse, die gerade noch so durch das Loch passt. Damit hast Du sicher mehr und besseren Ansatz, um dann draufzuschlagen.


----------



## GuyGood (20. Februar 2020)

Hatte auch direkt eine Antwort von Bernhard bekommen, er meinte auch lieber Schraube einschrauben und raushauen und wenn was schiefgeht hat er die Achse auf Lager als den Rahmen irgendwie aus Versehen noch zu beschädigen   Dann mache ich das so  *Grüße


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. Februar 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte sowieso ein Lager nach dem anderen eingepresst, nicht beide Seite gleichzeitig



So mache ich das auch... erstmal beide Lager jeweils einzeln ansetzen und ein Stück reinziehen. Direkt beide gleichzeitig ansetzen und dann ohne Verkanten reinziehen habe ich trotz passendem Werkzeug bisher weder beim Darkside noch beim Rune hinbekommen.
Wichtig ist dann jedoch wirklich, dass du die Lager nicht einzeln ganz bis an den Anschlag presst, weil die Links dann eventuell nicht mehr dazwischen passen.
Sobald die Lager also gerade angesetzt und ein Stück eingezogen sind Link dazwischen und von beiden Seiten gleichzeitig bis zum Anschlag einpressen.


----------



## jim_morrison (9. März 2020)

Hi
Weiss das per Zufall jemand: sind beide Bolzen zur Dämpferbefestigung 8mm Durchmesser?
Stimmt das, unten braucht es 40mm breite Einbaubuchsen und oben 20mm breite?
Gruss Jim
Gruss Jim


----------



## GuyGood (9. März 2020)

Manuals — Banshee Bikes
					






					www.bansheebikes.com
				




Hier, beim RuneV2. Steht da glaub ich auch drin. Grüße.

edit: sorry, steht nicht drin.  Aber sollte passen?  "The shock hardware sizes for the Rune V2 are: 40.0x8mm for the back and 25.4x8mm for the front. , steht im Web  

https://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bik...-hardware-dhx-5-0-banshee-rune-v2-999320.html


----------



## Braitax (10. März 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Manuals — Banshee Bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



25.4mm war bis zum 2016 Model, ab 2017 sind es 20mm. 8mm Durchmesser ist korrekt.


----------



## jim_morrison (10. März 2020)

Danke euch!


----------



## DAKAY (10. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (10. März 2020)

Hi
Fährt hier per Zufall jemand einen Fox DHX RC4 am Rune?
Gruss


----------



## schlumo (10. März 2020)

Ja fahre ich.


----------



## jim_morrison (10. März 2020)

schlumo schrieb:


> Ja fahre ich.


Melde mich morgen mal per PN bei dir.. Gruss


----------



## jammerlappen (10. März 2020)

Hab ich mal - ist auch voll progressiv ständig durchgeschlagen...


----------



## freebob (11. März 2020)

Härtere Feder?


----------



## schlumo (11. März 2020)

Ich habe bisher keine Durchschläge gefühlt. Bin sehr zufrieden, funktioniert für mich super. Die Luftdämpfer die ich probiert hatte sind mir im mittleren Federweg immer zu weich gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (12. März 2020)

Es gibt ja jetzt progressive Stahlfedern, die würden sicher gut zum Rune passen wenn man einen Coil Dämpfer hat. Dazu evtl noch diese Manschette mit der man die Federhärte variabel einstellen kann


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> Härtere Feder?


war schon Richtung 20% sag...vielleicht liegt es an 60kg Körpergewicht. Hat bei mir dermaßen nicht finktioniert, dass ich mich Frage, wie andere damit klarkommen können.


----------



## schlumo (13. März 2020)

Mit 70kg kein Problem.
Habe einen Fox DHX RC4 drin, der ist progressiv durch sein Boostvalve. Aber SAG habe ich auch eher 20-25%.


----------



## DAKAY (13. März 2020)

Bin da voll bei @jammerlappen , als Lauch ist es wohl echt schwieriger nen passenden Dämpfer zu finden.
Hatte es erst letzten Monat mit nem Mechaniker von Fox darüber, dieser meinte ich müsste den Dämpfer tunen lassen damit er mit dem Rune harmoniert.


----------



## freebob (13. März 2020)

Verstehe...  Kenne ich ein bisschen von meiner 2019er Lyrik, wiege 75 kg und muss da die Highspeed Druckstufe komplett rausdrehen, und manchmal wär noch ein Klick weniger gar nicht so schlecht. Aber mit dem Dämpfer passt bei mir zum Glück alles.


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2020)

Bei so wenig Gewicht würde ich den Dämpfer auch tunen lassen.


----------



## Jussi (14. März 2020)

Bei 75kg sollten alle Federelemente optimal funktionieren.
Gab es nicht mal einen Bericht darüber in dem das „Standart“ Gewicht definiert wurde, und das liegt bei den Herstellern bei ca. 75kg?


----------



## freebob (14. März 2020)

Jussi schrieb:


> Bei 75kg sollten alle Federelemente optimal funktionieren.
> Gab es nicht mal einen Bericht darüber in dem das „Standart“ Gewicht definiert wurde, und das liegt bei den Herstellern bei ca. 75kg?


Passt im Prinzip auch alles, nur mit der Druckstufe von der Lyrik bin ich haarscharf an der Untergrenze. Wurde dann ja auch im Folgejahr nachgebessert, bei Tests von Pinkbike und MTB News wurde angemerkt, dass die HS-Druckstufe vergleichsweise 2 Klicks weicher wurde. Aus Gründen


----------



## jammerlappen (14. März 2020)

Ich bin mittlerweile beim Helmchen Tuning Monarch angekommen und mega-glücklich damit. Wenn jemand mal in den Deister kommen sollte, kann ich gerne einen zu Testzwecken verleihen...


----------



## jammerlappen (14. März 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> Passt im Prinzip auch alles, nur mit der Druckstufe von der Lyrik bin ich haarscharf an der Untergrenze. Wurde dann ja auch im Folgejahr nachgebessert, bei Tests von Pinkbike und MTB News wurde angemerkt, dass die HS-Druckstufe vergleichsweise 2 Klicks weicher wurde. Aus Gründen


Hehe, bei meiner 15er Fox habe ich geschätze 500m im Jahr die Gabel in ihrem Wohlfühlspeed. Den Rest der Zeit bin ich zu langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile beim Helmchen Tuning Monarch angekommen und mega-glücklich damit. Wenn jemand mal in den Deister kommen sollte, kann ich gerne einen zu Testzwecken verleihen...


Hatte ich damals an meinem Slide, lief durchaus besser danach, ist meines Wissens aber auch "nur" ein anderer Shimstack. Hat er damals im Rahmen eines Service gemacht, würde ich schon jedem Leichtgewicht empfehlen.


----------



## freebob (16. März 2020)

Bisschen Äkschn von gestern, leider miese Qualität... Es gab mehrere Fotos, ausgerechnet das einzige das mir richtig gut gefällt ist so unscharf geworden ?  Habs versucht mit Gimp zu retten, sieht jetzt eher nach Instagram Filter aus. Egal, zum Erinnern reichts ? @jammerlappen Dämpfer testen muss ich nicht, aber gut möglich dass ich im Sommer mal in den Deister komme. Dann sag ich Bescheid


----------



## jim_morrison (16. März 2020)

So der (neue) Dämpfer ist montiert. Freue mich schon auf die ersten Testfahrten und Feintuning... 








Gruss Jim


----------



## jim_morrison (28. März 2020)

So, die ersten Ausfahrten sind gemacht... Echt genial mit dem Dämpfer  Habe den Rebound mal ganz zugedreht um ein längeres Stück hochzupedalieren. Das Bike wurde dadurch schon fast zum Hardtail


----------



## longsome (1. April 2020)

@jim_morrison schickes Gerät. Mir wars mit dem RC4 im Antritt zu träge und leichter machts das Rad auch nicht, aber das ist ja eh sekundär  viel spaß damit!
Nochmall zum Lagerwechsel:
draußen habe ich die Lager, allerdings ist es ziemlich schwer die neuen Lager gerade zu montieren. Wie macht ihr das?
Nehmt ihr qualitativ hochwertige Lager oder normale Industrielager?
Danke!


----------



## jim_morrison (9. April 2020)

Hi Leute
Mit wieviel Federweg fahrt ihr euer Rune an der Gabel? Ich bin momentan mit 170mm unterwegs und am überlegen ob ich nicht auf 180 wechseln soll. Spricht da was dagegen? Hinzu kommt dass ich die dropouts auf low gestellt habe. Wird der Lenkwinkel zu flach so? Hebt das Vorderrad viel schneller ab im steilen Gelände aufwärts wegen dem einen Zentimeter mehr Federweg?


----------



## GuyGood (10. April 2020)

Was meinst du denn, was dir der eine Zentimeter bringt, oder möchtest du auch von einer alten Gabel auf z.B. eine neue Fox 38 wechseln? 
Ich persönlich würde nur wechseln, wenn ich entweder viel zu viel Geld übrig hätte oder man sowieso unzufrieden mit der Gabel ist. Den einen Zentimeter merkt man doch kaum, besonders als Hobbyfahrer. Zudem baust du das Rune dann schon in Richtung Darkside auf und nimmst ihm damit eventuell auch seine "Allzweckfähigkeit".


----------



## srsly (10. April 2020)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Mit wieviel Federweg fahrt ihr euer Rune an der Gabel? Ich bin momentan mit 170mm unterwegs und am überlegen ob ich nicht auf 180 wechseln soll ...



Hab ne 2017er 36 im Rune, die sich ja sehr einfach traveln lässt und dadurch alles durch. 
Normalerweise fahre ich 170mm (low dropout), ist für mich einfach der beste Kompromiss. 160mm hatte ich bisher nur für Urlaube benutzt, wenn von vorneherein klar war, dass alles an Höhenmetern auch selbst erarbeitet werden muss  Viel Unterschied ist m.E. da noch nicht, vom Gefühl her passen die 170 aber besser zum Hinterbau.
180mm lassen das Rune bergab schon zum Downhiller werden und genauso bescheiden tritt sich das ganze meiner Meinung nach dann aber auch bergauf (mit dropouts auf low). Für die Megavalanche war's super, aber ich hab danach recht schnell wieder auf 170mm runtergebaut.


----------



## Jussi (12. April 2020)

Ich fahre am 2015er Rune auch ne 36er, anfangs mit 170mm und low.
Bin dann auf 160mm mit Offsetbuchsen gewechselt und auch dabei geblieben. Mir macht das so viel mehr Spaß. 
Ungleiche Federwege mag ich irgendwie nicht mehr. Bin auch schon 180/160mm auf einem anderen Rad gefahren.
Jedoch ist 160/160mm für mich perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (12. April 2020)

Ich hab 170/160 v/h und Ausfallenden auf Low. Man muss schon manchmal mit Pedalaufsetzern aufpassen, ist aber Gewöhnungssache, und beim langsamen Bergauffahren ist es etwas kippelig (auch Gewöhnungssache ) Dafür fährt es sich bergab einfach unglaublich gut!  1cm Unterschied v/h finde ich nicht so ausschlaggebend, eher dass Gabel und Dämpfer harmonieren und in etwa gleich abgestimmt sind


----------



## wesone (19. April 2020)

Suche Dämpferbuchsen für den CC DB Air. Vielleicht hat ja jemand zufällig noch welche abzugeben. Ansonsten kann mir jemand die entsprechenden Maße nennen evtl. Kennt ja jemand auch einen Shop welcher sie auf Lager hat. Das wäre super.?


----------



## jammerlappen (23. April 2020)

Hab ich leider nicht, aber ne schöne Feierabendrunede gehabt. Bis das schlechte Video kommt, vertröste ich euch mit einem kleinen Bild:


----------



## jammerlappen (24. April 2020)




----------



## freebob (24. April 2020)

Solche Trails hätte ich auch gern für die Feierabendrunde


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2020)

Ich auch. Wo ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. April 2020)

Deutschlands MTB-Paradies Nr 1: Deister / der erste Trail ist der "ladiesonly" - einer unserer Vereinstrails.

Ich muss aber auch gute 20km aus Hannover anradeln.

Wer mal beruflich in Hannover ist oder ein Wochenende was neues entdecken will, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## freebob (27. April 2020)

Ich muss auch ca 20km fahren, leider kein Deister, lohnt sich aber auch  Kurze, aber sehr schöne Trails


----------



## Tobiwan (28. April 2020)

Sieht alles nach ner Menge Spass aus!!!


----------



## rabidi (28. April 2020)

Hallo,
falls jemand Ersatzteile für ein gelbes 2017er Rune L braucht, ich habe einiges anzubieten.
Ich hab meins kaputtgefahren (Riss an der Schweissnaht an der oberen Aufnahme der Wippe am Sattelrohr)...
Ehe ich Teile im Bikemarkt veröffentliche frage ich mal bei den Rune-Fahrern nach.
Es gibt:
-Ausfallenden 27.5" 142x12
-Wippen
-Hinterbau
-Verschraubungen
-Dämpfer (Float X von 2015 mit Mst Tuning (2018) aufs Rune abgestimmt)
-und ein kaputter Hauptrahmen ;-)
Falls jemand an nem Teil Interesse hat stell ichs gerne in den Bikemarkt rein.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## schlumo (29. April 2020)

Tut mir Leid für dich.☹
Aber dürften wir Bilder von der Stelle sehen? Danke!


----------



## rabidi (30. April 2020)

schlumo schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid für dich.☹
> Aber dürften wir Bilder von der Stelle sehen? Danke!


Sieht so aus...
Ich bin 2 Jahre damit gefahren, das dritte Jahr war es das Ersatzbike und kam ein halbes Dutzend Mal zum Einsatz. Hatte das Bike schon verkauft da ich nichts von dem Riss wusste (war hinter dem Lack versteckt); habs  dann aber zum vollen Preis zurükgenommen.


----------



## freebob (30. April 2020)

Hässlich ? Scheint eine beliebte Stelle zu sein, bis jetzt hab ich Risse nur da oder an der unteren Querstrebe im Hinterbau gesehen.


----------



## brillenboogie (4. Mai 2020)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls jemand Ersatzteile für ein gelbes 2017er Rune L braucht, ich habe einiges anzubieten.
> Ich hab meins kaputtgefahren (Riss an der Schweissnaht an der oberen Aufnahme der Wippe am Sattelrohr)...
> Ehe ich Teile im Bikemarkt veröffentliche frage ich mal bei den Rune-Fahrern nach.
> ...




Mein Beileid! 

Weißt Du/wisst ihr zufällig, ob die Ausfallenden auch fürs 2015er Spitfire passen?


----------



## rabidi (5. Mai 2020)

Hi,
Ich glaube nicht, als Ersatzteile werden die Ausfallenden bis 2016 für die alte Version und ab 2017 für die neue Version angegeben.
Uebrigens hab ich das Transition das ich von dir gekauft hatte erst vor kurzem verkauft, mein Sohn hats viel gefahren...


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Mai 2020)

Dürfte die Version mit zwei Positionen sein und damit nicht mehr passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (5. Mai 2020)

rabidi schrieb:


> Sieht so aus...
> Ich bin 2 Jahre damit gefahren, das dritte Jahr war es das Ersatzbike und kam ein halbes Dutzend Mal zum Einsatz. Hatte das Bike schon verkauft da ich nichts von dem Riss wusste (war hinter dem Lack versteckt); habs  dann aber zum vollen Preis zurükgenommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1031234Anhang anzeigen 1031235



Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt :/









Nächsten Monat gibt es günstig ein Rune V2 zu erwerben ....

Auf Kulanz oder Ähnliches kann man auch als Erstbesitzer nicht hoffen oder?


----------



## Jan_1968 (6. Mai 2020)

Mist, gerade nachgesehen, ich habe es auch... Nun suche ich die Rechnung heraus, und schaue erstmal...


----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2020)

Wow! Das häuft sich ja gerade hier... Da bin ich doch echt froh, mein Rune zu Anfang des Jahres verkauft zu haben. Bisher scheint der neue Besitzer mit meinem auch recht zufrieden zu sein. Hab auch keinen Riss in der Ecke oder sonst am Rahmen beobachten können. Da hatte ich wohl Glück!


----------



## GuyGood (6. Mai 2020)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Mist, gerade nachgesehen, ich habe es auch... Nun suche ich die Rechnung heraus, und schaue erstmal...



Was für ein Rune ist das? Auch schon die 2018er Version. Bei dem roten Rahmen über dir, ist das ja noch die vorherige Version mit dem Blech im Tretlager. Aber fuck, muss gleich mal bei mir schauen heute Abend. :O  
Fällt sowas nicht unter Garantie?


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Mai 2020)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich glaube nicht, als Ersatzteile werden die Ausfallenden bis 2016 für die alte Version und ab 2017 für die neue Version angegeben.
> Uebrigens hab ich das Transition das ich von dir gekauft hatte erst vor kurzem verkauft, mein Sohn hats viel gefahren...



Ok danke. Und freut mich zu hören mit dem Covert


----------



## rabidi (6. Mai 2020)

Oh mann, sieht nicht so toll aus.
Da es nur 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt hat bei mir nur des Crash Replacement gegriffen. Es gab aber keine V2 mehr in Large somit hat man mir ein V3 angeboten. Ich habe zugesagt, danach aber nichts mehr gehört. Da ich sowieso mein Commencal Clash hab und Anfang des Jahres ein Norco Optic dazugekommen ist bin ich mit Bikes bedient...
Der Dämpfer ist schonmal verkauft


----------



## Braitax (6. Mai 2020)

Hast du Banshee direkt angeschrieben?
Das V3 zum Vorteilspreis?


----------



## Jan_1968 (6. Mai 2020)

Ich habe prompt eine Antwort erhalten, würde den gleichen Rahmen per Crash Replacement bekommen können; nun habe ich aber den Lack weiter abgekratzt, und es sieht aus, als waren das doch nur Lackrisse - also in meinem Fall falscher Alarm!


----------



## Braitax (6. Mai 2020)

Das gleiche bei mir, werde die Stelle auch entlacken müssen um zu schauen ob ein Riss vorhanden ist.

Super Support ??

Edit: Preis gilt nur auf den V2 Rahmen falls noch verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (6. Mai 2020)

Braitax schrieb:


> Hast du Banshee direkt angeschrieben?
> Das V3 zum Vorteilspreis?


Ja, und ja, V3 zum Vorteilpreis. Verfügbarkeit sollte noch überprüft werden… Ist mir Wurst, sauer wäre ich jetzt gewesen wenn ich auf den Austauschrahmen angewiesen gewesen wäre.


----------



## Jan_1968 (6. Mai 2020)

@Braitax Gibst Du bitte noch mal eine Rückmeldung, ob es bei dir auch nur Lackrisse sind (interessiert mich...)?


----------



## Braitax (6. Mai 2020)

rabidi schrieb:


> Ja, und ja, V3 zum Vorteilpreis. Verfügbarkeit sollte noch überprüft werden… Ist mir Wurst, sauer wäre ich jetzt gewesen wenn ich auf den Austauschrahmen angewiesen gewesen wäre.



Bei mir wäre nur die V3 Option falls das V2 nicht mehr in meiner Größe verfügbar sein sollte...bin ebenfalls nicht auf das Rad angewiesen. 




Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Braitax Gibst Du bitte noch mal eine Rückmeldung, ob es bei dir auch nur Lackrisse sind (interessiert mich...)?



Klar, mache ich.


----------



## freebob (6. Mai 2020)

Hmmm, da hoffe ich mal dass meins weiter hält  ?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2020)

Das V3 ist doch eine super Option.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Mai 2020)

Ich spamme euch nochmal zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2020)

@jammerlappen danke für das Video! Das hat mir gerade den Start in meinen Homeoffice-(All)Tag erleichtert zusammen mit einer Tasse Kaffee! Der Trail ist ja mal richtig cool und du bist da echt gut unterwegs. Nice!


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Blumen  das ist auch ein Trail der Deisterfreun.de - der ü30. Ladiesonly kennt ihr ja schon. Ü30 ist leider nicht soo steil und man muss ordentlich ackern, um im flow zu bleiben (kann man am gekeuche wohl ganz gut hören ).


----------



## Braitax (18. Mai 2020)

Leider hat sich der Riss im Lack auch als Riss im Rahmen herausgestellt.


----------



## freebob (19. Mai 2020)

Schon ein  bisschen viel Ausfälle, wenn man die geringe Stückzahl bedenkt. Ich meine ich hätte mal was von 2000 Bikes pro Jahr gelesen, davon werden nicht soo viel nach Deutschland gehen... Der "Unkaputtbar"-Ruf von früher bröckelt meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen, bin gespannt wie sich die V3 Modelle bewähren.


----------



## Pure_Power (19. Mai 2020)

Am Ende vom Tag macht es die Situation nicht besser, *ABER* das sind hier aktuell alles 'alte' Rune V2 Rahmen der ersten Generation (bis MY2016) mit den Rissen.

Rune V2 (MY2013-MY2016) 1. Generation:





Rune V2 (MY2017-MY2019) 2. Generation:


----------



## AnAx (19. Mai 2020)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Am Ende vom Tag macht es die Situation nicht besser, *ABER* das sind hier aktuell alles 'alte' Rune V2 Rahmen der ersten Generation (bis MY2016) mit den Rissen.





rabidi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls jemand Ersatzteile für ein gelbes *2017er* Rune L braucht, ich habe einiges anzubieten.
> Ich hab meins kaputtgefahren (Riss an der Schweissnaht an der oberen Aufnahme der Wippe am Sattelrohr)...
> [...]



Wohl nicht alles...


----------



## schlumo (20. Mai 2020)

Er hat Jehova gesagt!


----------



## freebob (20. Mai 2020)

Für mich selbst hab ich zur Beruhigung folgende Theorie: Ich hab meinen Rahmen 2 Jahre (+ 2 Jahre Vorbesitzer), bin damit viel und das ganze Jahr durch gefahren, inkl. Bikepark. Hätte ich einen Rahmen mit Schwachstelle erwischt, hätte die schon längst nachgegeben.... ? Ja ich weiß, 1A Stammtischwissenschaft ☺ Wird schon gutgehen...


----------



## regenmagichnich (22. Mai 2020)

Hi,
würdet ihr bei 175 cm Körpergröße ein Rune V2  in "M" oder "L" nehmen?

LG
Nico


----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2020)

L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

Gerade erst gesehen, steht schon ne Weile weil ich eigentlich auf ein Hinterrad warte.... Kann doch nicht wahr sein ?


----------



## Jan-S. (23. Mai 2020)

Wie?


----------



## regenmagichnich (23. Mai 2020)

Ich bin ja gerade auf der Suche nach ein Rune V2 und diesen Defekt habe ich vor kurzem auch schon im Bikemarkt gesehen...also genau diesen


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

@rabidi Hast du den Hinterbau noch? Wenn ja, weiß jemand ob der an ein 2016er L passt?


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gerade auf der Suche nach ein Rune V2 und diesen Defekt habe ich vor kurzem auch schon im Bikemarkt gesehen...also genau diesen


Hab ich leider auch schon genau so gesehen...


----------



## Jan-S. (23. Mai 2020)

Ich habe noch einen ganzen Rahmen. 400 ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

Jan-S. schrieb:


> Wie?


 Letzte oder vorletzte Fahrt, noch nichtmal auf Trails, hab ich gemeint ein leises klingelndes Geräusch zu hören, als wenn man etwas metallisches verliert. Hab mich noch umgedreht und nichts gesehen.... jetzt weiß ich was es war


----------



## regenmagichnich (23. Mai 2020)

Ich mag nochmal auf meine Frage eingehen...sorry. Kann es sein, das ich mit 175 cm genau zwischen "M" und "L" liege? Ich hab mir den Thread mit den Standorten und größen schon angesehen....irgendwie scheiden sich die Geister. Richtige Endurostrecken gibt es hier nicht und möchte ich auch nicht fahren, eher so Jumplines und ich möchte das Rad spielerisch gestalten, dachte an 26 Zoll Ausfallenden und eventuell vorne Mullet 27,5 oder auch dort 26.....würdet Ihr da wirklich von "M" abraten?


----------



## martin82 (23. Mai 2020)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Ich mag nochmal auf meine Frage eingehen...sorry. Kann es sein, das ich mit 175 cm genau zwischen "M" und "L" liege? Ich hab mir den Thread mit den Standorten und größen schon angesehen....irgendwie scheiden sich die Geister. Richtige Endurostrecken gibt es hier nicht und möchte ich auch nicht fahren, eher so Jumplines und ich möchte das Rad spielerisch gestalten, dachte an 26 Zoll Ausfallenden und eventuell vorne Mullet 27,5 oder auch dort 26.....würdet Ihr da wirklich von "M" abraten?




Bin relativ lange das 2014er Rune in M gefahren, 177cm. Alpine/Enduro Touren... Würde ich sicher nicht nochmal in der Grösse kaufen sondern L. Weiss aber nicht wie sich in den Folgejahren die Grössen entwickelt haben. Fahre nun ein Capra 2018 in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braitax (23. Mai 2020)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Ich mag nochmal auf meine Frage eingehen...sorry. Kann es sein, das ich mit 175 cm genau zwischen "M" und "L" liege? Ich hab mir den Thread mit den Standorten und größen schon angesehen....irgendwie scheiden sich die Geister. Richtige Endurostrecken gibt es hier nicht und möchte ich auch nicht fahren, eher so Jumplines und ich möchte das Rad spielerisch gestalten, dachte an 26 Zoll Ausfallenden und eventuell vorne Mullet 27,5 oder auch dort 26.....würdet Ihr da wirklich von "M" abraten?



Ich bin ebenfalls 175cm und fahre seit Jahren das Rune V2 in M. Es in der Größe verspielt, lässt ziemlich gut um Kurven jagen und Sprünge gehen damit auch sehr sehr gut. Was fehlt ist die Laufruhe und der Stack ist recht niedrig, was wiederum sich im steilen Gelände negativ bemerkbar macht. Die Reach ist auch was kurz, man steht nicht so zentral wie bei denn „neuen“ modernen Geometrien da.
Habe die Geometrie vom L jetzt nicht parat aber ich meine das Sitzrohr war etwas lang, musst du mal überlegen ob das passen würde.

Bekomme demnächst ein neuen V2 Rahmen über das Crash Replacment, wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Jussi (23. Mai 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen, steht schon ne Weile weil ich eigentlich auf ein Hinterrad warte.... Kann doch nicht wahr sein ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1049273Anhang anzeigen 1049274Anhang anzeigen 1049275



Kann mir mal einer erklären wie das passiert ist?
Da fehlt ja ein Stück vom Rahmen


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

Jussi schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer erklären wie das passiert ist?
> Da fehlt ja ein Stück vom Rahmen


Könnte mir vorstellen dass erst eine Seite abgerissen ist, das Ganze sich nicht weiter bemerkbar gemacht hat (wird ja alles zusätzlich von den Links/Dämpferbolzen, der oberen Strebe und der Achse zusammengehalten) und dann hat sich die andere Seite durch mehr Bewegung etc auch verabschiedet und die Strebe ist rausgefallen. Wie auch immer es passiert ist, ich finde es relativ scheiße, um es mal konkret zu sagen


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2020)

Auf zum Crash Replacement und nen schicken V3 holen !


----------



## Braitax (23. Mai 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auf zum Crash Replacement und nen schicken V3 holen !



Man bekommt kein V3 solange die V2 in der Verfügbaren Größe vorhanden sind.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2020)

Muss man vielleicht bissl verhandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (23. Mai 2020)

@martin82 und @Braitax , ich danke euch! Ich hab jetzt bei "M" zugeschlagen. Hier in Leipzig ist es recht Flach und es gibt keine steinigen und wurzeligen Abfahrten. Nur diese künstlichen Hügel, Müllberge der DDR in denen die Leute Kurven und Sprünge gebaut haben, die "Fahrbahn" ist sehr eben, wie auf einem Pumptrack.


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

Ich hab ne nette Mail an den Customer Service inkl. Fotos geschickt, und gefragt ob es möglich ist einen Ersatzhinterbau zu einem fairen Preis zu bekommen. Nur ein paar Stunden später kam die Antwort von Keith Scott persönlich: Ich soll die Rahmennummer schicken und in welcher Region ich wohne, und die gucken was sie machen können. Das klingt doch schonmal nicht verkehrt. Schön wärs ja ?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2020)

Warum wendest du dich nicht an Bernhard vom deutschen Vertrieb ?









						IMPRINT | bansheebikes
					






					www.bansheebikes.net


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> @martin82 und @Braitax , ich danke euch! Ich hab jetzt bei "M" zugeschlagen. Hier in Leipzig ist es recht Flach und es gibt keine steinigen und wurzeligen Abfahrten. Nur diese künstlichen Hügel, Müllberge der DDR in denen die Leute Kurven und Sprünge gebaut haben, die "Fahrbahn" ist sehr eben, wie auf einem Pumptrack.


Für Jumptrails/Bikepark finde ich kürzer auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum wendest du dich nicht an Bernhard vom deutschen Vertrieb ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil ich nur auf der Seite bansheebikes.com einen Link für customer service gefunden habe. Aber ich habe [email protected] in CC gesetzt, die Emailadresse war als Kontakt auf bansheebikes.net angegeben


----------



## san_andreas (23. Mai 2020)

Ah, ok, der Bernhard wird schon ne Lösung finden, Ist ja eh als „Banshee Europe“ zuständig. Hab‘ immer gute Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht.


----------



## Braitax (23. Mai 2020)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Muss man vielleicht bissl verhandeln.



Wäre nicht so als hätte ich es nicht versucht


----------



## rabidi (25. Mai 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> @rabidi Hast du den Hinterbau noch? Wenn ja, weiß jemand ob der an ein 2016er L passt?


Hey,
ja den Hinterbau hab ich noch, weiss aber nicht ob er passt!
Beim Crash Replacement Upgrade auf V3 ist der Preis höher und man muss bedenken dass man nen neuen Dämpfer braucht...


----------



## freebob (25. Mai 2020)

rabidi schrieb:


> Beim Crash Replacement Upgrade auf V3 ist der Preis höher und man muss bedenken dass man nen neuen Dämpfer braucht...


So ist es, alter Dämpfer würde nicht passen. Mit Fox oder Stoia wie im Shop wär der Rahmen ganz schön teuer, ohne Dämpfer immer noch einiges... Aber bis jetzt wurde sowieso erstmal nur angeboten zu checken ob ein passender Hinterbau übrig ist. Allerdings frage ich mich inzwischen ob das eine gute Idee ist. Zuletzt so viele Risse an der oberen Linkaufnahme allein hier im Thread, wie lange hält meiner dann noch? Würde mich totärgern wenn ich jetzt nochmal ein paar hundert in einen Hinterbau investiere, und ein halbes Jahr später sagt der Hauptrahmen Tschüss. Muss leider sagen dass Vertrauen ist irgendwie weg... ?


----------



## freebob (25. Mai 2020)

Eben habe ich noch folgende Info von Bernhard Jacobi von Everyday26 bekommen:
"Der Rahmen ist übrigens weiterhin fahrbar, die Strebe hat keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität und sowie nur geringen Nutzen für die Steifigkeit." Ich weiß noch nicht ganz was ich davon halten soll, aber er wird da schon gut Bescheid wissen, denke ich. ? Gut, mal testen wenn mein Hinterrad irgendwann endlich mal ankommt. Bin gespannt ob ich was merke, es gibt ja noch 2 andere Streben, die 2 Links, die Achse und die Dämpferaufnahme die für Steifigkeit sorgen.

EDIT
Kam überraschend, weiß noch nicht genau ob ich mich freuen kann, aber glaube ja...  ? Hatte ein Angebot für ein 2020er Nomad in Alu inkl. Dämpfer für 1699,- Da hätte ich schon fast zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (28. Mai 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> Eben habe ich noch folgende Info von Bernhard Jacobi von Everyday26 bekommen:
> "Der Rahmen ist übrigens weiterhin fahrbar, die Strebe hat keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität und sowie nur geringen Nutzen für die Steifigkeit." Ich weiß noch nicht ganz was ich davon halten soll, aber er wird da schon gut Bescheid wissen, denke ich. ?


Ich hab mal genauer nachgefragt und folgende Antwort bekommen 
"_Es hört sich blöd an, diese Strebe wird nur eingeschweisst, um den gesamten Produktionsprozess des Hinterbaus zu vereinfachen. Habe schon mal so einen Fall gehabt, durch einen verklemmten Stein hats die Strebe angerissen. Der Fahrer ist noch immer ohne diese Strebe unterwegs. Hatte das Thema damals ausführlich mit Keith, dem Banshee Entwickler besprochen.
Also keine Sorge, sollte der Hinterbau brechen, dann würde er das auch mit dieser Strebe tun. Das denke ich aber nicht, die Banshee Hinterbauten sind absolut unaufällig. Lediglich diese Strebe hat eben durch Steinbeschuss in ein paar Fällen Probleme gemacht._"

Geht für mich in Ordnung  ?


----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2020)

Mmhhh...

eine scheinbar technisch unnütze strebe verbauen, damit unnützes gewicht draufpacken um die produktionskosten zu senken....?


----------



## freebob (28. Mai 2020)

Technischer Nutzen = Vereinfacht den Herstellungsprozess.
Mehrgewicht = ca 10g für das 3cm Aluröhrchen? Skandal!
Produktionskosten senken, wo steht das?

Aber du hast bestimmt Recht, der erzählt mir nur Märchen damit ich auf keinen Fall den neuen Hinterbau kaufe, den er mir für nen fairen Preis anbietet. Klingt durchaus logisch


----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2020)

Steht nirgends....war ein gedanke, deshalb das "?"

ein vereinfachter herstellungsprozess scheint in meinen augen in der praxis weniger aufwendig, demnach wahrscheinlich kostengünstiger in der herstellung. Klingt durchaus logisch, oder?

nix gegen "billig" produzieren, solang man nicht überteuer verkauft 

preise waren (sind?) bei banshee ja immer in ordnung gewesen 

nur die doch recht vielen rissbilder auf den letzten seiten sind nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend


----------



## freebob (28. Mai 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> ein vereinfachter herstellungsprozess scheint in meinen augen in der praxis weniger aufwendig, demnach wahrscheinlich kostengünstiger in der herstellung. Klingt durchaus logisch, oder?


Wäre möglich, ist aber reine Spekulation. Vereinfacht könnte genausogut heißen, dass durch die Strebe weniger Verzug beim Schweißen entsteht. Oder der Hinterbau kann beim Schweißen besser gehandelt werden. Oder es erleichtert das Anschweißen der anderen Streben weil der Hinterbau so vorfixiert wird. Auch alles Spekulationen, ich bin weder Maschinenbauer noch Industriemechaniker. Ist doch auch egal, wenn Kostenersparnis der alleinige Grund wäre, auch ok, für mich spielt es keine Rolle 

Ich habe nach nur wenigen Tagen einen neuen Hinterbau vom Hersteller angeboten bekommen, für 260,- mit Seefracht. Gleichzeitig hat man mich darauf hingewiesen dass ein Tausch nicht notwendig ist, meine Entscheidung, kann ohne Risiko weiter fahren. Also, ich bin als Kunde mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ablauf  Bei einigen anderen Herstellern hätte ich nach 4 Wochen noch nichtmal ne Antwort bekommen


----------



## trailterror (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## petrol (28. Mai 2020)

freebob schrieb:


> Wäre möglich, ist aber reine Spekulation. Vereinfacht könnte genausogut heißen, dass durch die Strebe weniger Verzug beim Schweißen entsteht. Oder der Hinterbau kann beim Schweißen besser gehandelt werden. Oder es erleichtert das Anschweißen der anderen Streben weil der Hinterbau so vorfixiert wird. Auch alles Spekulationen, ich bin weder Maschinenbauer noch Industriemechaniker. Ist doch auch egal, wenn Kostenersparnis der alleinige Grund wäre, auch ok, für mich spielt es keine Rolle
> 
> Ich habe nach nur wenigen Tagen einen neuen Hinterbau vom Hersteller angeboten bekommen, für 260,- mit Seefracht. Gleichzeitig hat man mich darauf hingewiesen dass ein Tausch nicht notwendig ist, meine Entscheidung, kann ohne Risiko weiter fahren. Also, ich bin als Kunde mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ablauf  Bei einigen anderen Herstellern hätte ich nach 4 Wochen noch nichtmal ne Antwort bekommen


Soviel habe ich für so eine Votecschwinge auch fast bezahlt. Passt doch


----------



## freebob (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hab einen höheren Preis erwartet. Ich hab mal um 2015 rum nach dem Preis für eine Alu Sitzstrebe ( links & rechts einteilig verschweißt) für ein Norco Aurum gefragt, war irgendwas über 400,-...... Gab zum Glück zufällig eine im Bikemarkt


----------



## regenmagichnich (30. Mai 2020)

Hi,
jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Rockshox Dämpfer. Könnt Ihr mir sagen welchen Tune ich für das 2014er brauche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (2. Juni 2020)

Sonntag Bikepark, alles unauffällig am Hinterbau 





Heute war ich auch nochmal unterwegs, fühlt sich an wie immer bzgl Steifigkeit  Wieviel es auch immer weniger geworden ist, ich merke es nicht.


----------



## analoguepascal (3. Juni 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Luftkammer beim RS monarch Plus RC3 gut läuft? Hab im Moment Debon air aber fährt sich recht sackig.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juni 2020)

haste komplett zugespacert?


----------



## analoguepascal (3. Juni 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> haste komplett zugespacert?


Ja ist so ziemlich alles drin was geht


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juni 2020)

analoguepascal schrieb:


> Ja ist so ziemlich alles drin was geht


so ziemlich? oder alles? wieviel sag?


----------



## analoguepascal (3. Juni 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> so ziemlich? oder alles? wieviel sag?


Sind alle drin. Sag ganz normal bei 20-25%. Bei weniger nutze ich den Federweg nicht ganz aus. Gibts nicht von banshee ne Empfehlung bezüglich des Dämpfers? Hab leider nichts gefunden aber vllt weiß das ja hier jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juni 2020)

Normal ist halt der Monarch ohne Luftkammer  drin, oder ccdb air. Ich hatte den Standard-Monarch, einen IL, einen RC4, zwei Vivids und bin auf einem getunedtem (ist das einklich richtig so?) Standard-Monarch hängen geblieben...Debon Air kann ich demnach überspringen?!


----------



## analoguepascal (4. Juni 2020)

Also du hast ne Standart Luftkammer? Gibt ja auch noch High Volume


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Juni 2020)

High Volume kannste knicken...


----------



## janisj (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo Rune Gemeinde,

Seit kurzem macht meine Rune laute knack /Knarzgeräusche, die aus dem Oberrohr bzw Unterrohr Bereich , ehe Richtung Steuersatz kommen. Wenn ich mein Rad aufm Kopf (Lenker, Sattel) stelle, dann sitzend aufm Tretlager  mit viel Kraft die Gabel nach vorne/zurück drucke/ziehe - kommt Knack, Knack. 
Die Gabel + Krone kann ich ausschließen, da die in ausgebautem Zustand im Schraubstock unter Gewalt total leise ist. Ich habe penibel den ganzen Lack und die Schweißnähte auf Risse überprüft - nichts zu sehen. 
Steuersatz ist Acros ZS56/44 , geschmiert, läuft einwandfrei, Die eingepresste Lager sind OK. 

Zur zeit vermute ich: entweder Steuersatzschale , oder wirklich irgendwo ein Riss, der nicht durch den Lack geht (gibts sowas?)  Die Knackgeräusche sind aber bedrohlich laut.

gibt es Vorschläge ausm Schwarmintelligenz?

vorab dankend!


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juli 2020)

Da du ja schon eine entsprechende Vermutung hast, würde ich den Sitz der Lagerschalen im Steuerrohr überprüfen. Bei mir war das untere Steuerrohr nach einiger Zeit soweit ausgeschlagen, ausgerieben, deformiert, wasauchimmer, dass ich die Lagerschale per Hand rein- und rausdrücken konnte. Begleitet von sehr nervigen Knack-Geräuschen.
Ein Prime-Fahrer im Allgemeinen Laberthread hat das gleiche Phänomen, bei mir konnte ich den Rahmen noch innerhalb der 2 Jahre tauschen.


----------



## janisj (4. Juli 2020)

Muss vielleicht die untere Steuersatzschale genauer anschauen. Habe schon versucht die Mikrobewegungen durch kleine angebrachte Klekse aus Gips zu beobachten (sollte risse bilden) , leider nix, sitzen fest wie nix gewesen.


----------



## anselmh (5. Juli 2020)

Steuersatzschale ausbauen, und wieder neu einbauen oder gleich tauschen. Tretlager dasselbe. Und, falls noch nicht geprüft, Sattel-Sattelstützenverbindung auch checken, auch da entstehen manchmal Knarzgeräusche, die wie vom Tretlager oder Rahmen klingen. Dass was am Rahmen selbst ist ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Braitax (5. Juli 2020)

Bei mir war es mal die Sattelstütze die geknackt hat, hört sich auch ziemlich Frontlastig an, eingefettet und wieder eingebaut konnte ich es mit beheben.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2020)

Sattel und Sattelrohr lässt sich ja auch relativ einfach im Wiegetritt testen. ?


----------



## janisj (5. Juli 2020)

Meine Rune beim Bergauffahrten ist leise wie eine Maus, da ist nix in Stutze oder Tretlager. Die Beiden werden ja auch in keiner weise belastet, wenn ich Unterrohr und Gabel auseinander drucke, ohne irgendwas anderes zu belasten. Dadurch kann man auch den ganzen Hinterbau ausschließen ( ohne Dämpfer knackst auch).  Auf dem Trail  knackst es auch nur wenn ich durch eine Senke mit viel Gravitation durchfahre. Ich muss noch ein Einpresswerkzeug + neuen Steuersatz besorgen, bevor ich die untere oder eventuell obere Lagerschale rausschlage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anselmh (5. Juli 2020)

Und die Gabel ist aber in Ordnung? War Die beim Service?


----------



## janisj (5. Juli 2020)

Die Gabel habe ich selbst geserviced & umgebaut. Aber wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe, im Schraubstock ist die Leise ( Der Klassiker-knarztest für die Gabelkrone)


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juli 2020)

Wenn du noch ne andere Gabel hast, kannst du auch die mal testweise verbauen. Was anderes als Stück für Stück Sachen auszuschließen gibt es da oft nicht.


----------



## janisj (5. Juli 2020)

Hast recht, hier muss man systematisch alles durchchecken. Habe leider keine passende Ersatzgabel. Die große Hoffnung dass da kein Riss im Rahmen irgendwo ist. Habe gleich Alpx, hoffe alles gut gehen wird. Den Steuersatz, die untere Schale (bauchgefuhl) werde ich noch vorher angehen.


----------



## janisj (9. Juli 2020)

Kleine Update: Steuersatz wurde ausgebaut (absolut IO) gereinigt, war schwarzes schmierdings zwischen Rahmen und Schale (eventuell Abrieb..) saß aber schon fest. Danach mit Loctite 2701 eingepresst. Morgen werde ich das Resultat sehen.


----------



## svenson69 (9. Juli 2020)

janisj schrieb:


> Kleine Update: Steuersatz wurde ausgebaut (absolut IO) gereinigt, war schwarzes schmierdings zwischen Rahmen und Schale (eventuell Abrieb..) saß aber schon fest. Danach mit Loctite 2701 eingepresst. Morgen werde ich das Resultat sehen.



also ich habe meine Steuersätze mit Schmierfett eingepresst. Seit wann benutzt man da Schraubensicherung??‍♂


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2020)

svenson69 schrieb:


> also ich habe meine Steuersätze mit Schmierfett eingepresst. Seit wann benutzt man da Schraubensicherung??‍♂️



ich glaub die neuere steuersatzgeneration werden einfach ins steuerrohr rein"gelegt" und nicht mehr mit ner presse eingepresst....


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2020)

Es gibt die „neueren“ zum reinlegen und die klassischen wie beim Rune zum einpressen. Bei beiden gehört Fett dran und eher kein Loctite.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich glaub die neuere steuersatzgeneration werden einfach ins steuerrohr rein"gelegt" und nicht mehr mit ner presse eingepresst....


Das geht nur bei vollintegrierten (IS) Steuersätzen, bei denen die Lagerschale bereits im Steuerrohr eingebettet ist. Da kannst du die Lager einfach reinlegen. Wenn du aber eine Lagerschale (bei ZS und EC) einfach so ins Steuerrohr einwerfen kannst, dann ist definitiv was nicht in Ordnung.



svenson69 schrieb:


> also ich habe meine Steuersätze mit Schmierfett eingepresst. Seit wann benutzt man da Schraubensicherung??‍♂️


Normalerweise ja, wenn die Passung noch stimmt. Wenn sie nicht mehr stimmt, dann kann man damit anscheinend zumindest eine Zeit lang Probleme (Knacken, Wandern, Abrieb) verhindern (siehe auch den weiter oben von mir verlinkten Post).
Der Nachteil ist natürlich dann beim Ausbau, wenn die Lagerschale so gut eingeklebt ist, dass sie gar nicht mehr raus will. 

Ich hätte vorher übrigens noch mal das Steuerrohr und die Lagerschalen ausgemessen. Evtl. hätte man da bereits eine vorhandene Verformung des Steuerrohrs erkennen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (10. Juli 2020)

Das Ergebnis.
Gabel eingebaut, alles versucht um ein knacken zu simulieren -  absolut leise  ein Traum
Das bedeutet Steuersatz Schale war schuld, ob oben oder unten ist irrelevant.


----------



## teddy_ (30. Juli 2020)

hi, hat einer von euch noch ein L Hauptrahmen oder komplettes rahmenset über?

Das übrigens meins in Pink


----------



## anselmh (30. Juli 2020)

teddy_ schrieb:


> hi, hat einer von euch noch ein L Hauptrahmen oder komplettes rahmenset über?



Schickes Teil. Ich hätte hier ein fast komplettes Bike in XL stehen, was ich abgeben würd. Würds auch ausschlachten, wenn du unbedingt nur den Rahmen haben willst. Gern mehr per PN dann.


----------



## teddy_ (30. Juli 2020)

hi, ich glaub XL ist bei 175 bissi zu groß ?


----------



## anselmh (30. Juli 2020)

teddy_ schrieb:


> hi, ich glaub XL ist bei 175 bissi zu groß ?



Hmja, vermutlich… außer du willst es eh nur grad runter krachen lassen


----------



## GuyGood (3. September 2020)

Kurz eingeworfen: Rune V2 2018 XL  (glaub ich XD) passt die BikeYoke Revive 213 bis auf 1,5cm rein. Da ist dann halt kaum noch Platz bis zum Leitungsausgang am Sattelrohr. Habe für etwas besseren Biegeradius die Endkappe etwas abgeschnitten. Klappt aber an sich wunderbar und kann bei ca. 190cm eben mit 1,5cm Auszug fahren  Nur falls noch andere überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (3. September 2020)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Kurz eingeworfen: Rune V2 2018 XL  (glaub ich XD) passt die BikeYoke Revive 213 bis auf 1,5cm rein. Da ist dann halt kaum noch Platz bis zum Leitungsausgang am Sattelrohr. Habe für etwas besseren Biegeradius die Endkappe etwas abgeschnitten. Klappt aber an sich wunderbar und kann bei ca. 190cm eben mit 1,5cm Auszug fahren  Nur falls noch andere überlegen


Bei den alten Runes kann man die Leitung ja auch noch unten am Tretlager rausführen. Beim V3 weiß ichs nicht.


----------



## Braitax (3. September 2020)

Habe noch Huber Bushings von meinem alten Rune (MJ 2016) über und würde die günstig abgeben.
Jeweils mit schwarz eloxal und 3 teilig.

Einfach PN.





Edit: Verkauft!


----------



## jim_morrison (11. September 2020)

Hi, fährt hier jemand einen Cane Creek DB Air IL in seinem Rune V2?


----------



## YoKurt (11. September 2020)

@jim_morrison ich seit kurzem. Vorher den normalen DB Air, IL passt mir tendenziell besser, wobei ich noch mit den Einstellungen (Zugstufe) kämpfe


----------



## FelixB (14. September 2020)

YoKurt schrieb:


> @jim_morrison ich seit kurzem. Vorher den normalen DB Air, IL passt mir tendenziell besser, wobei ich noch mit den Einstellungen (Zugstufe) kämpfe



Fahre auch den DB IL, habe auch Probleme mit der Zugstufe, ist selbst ganz offen gefühlt zu langsam...

Habe den Dämpfer allerdings gebraucht gekauft und weiß nicht ob er einen Service benötigt oder ob der Dämpfer einfach nicht zum Rad passen will.

Wie äußern sich die Probleme mit der Zugstufe bei dir?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. September 2020)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hi, fährt hier jemand einen Cane Creek DB Air IL in seinem Rune V2?


Hatte ich mal...


----------



## Ax-l (21. Oktober 2020)

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem Grünen Rune V2 in XL und 27,5" ist: Ich würde mich zeitnah davon Trennen. 

Ausstattung:

Hope Tech 3 LRS (Boost), Tubeless
Avid Code Bremsen mit 203mm TS Dächle HD Scheiben
CCDB Air 
Fox Float FIT 170 mm 
1x12 SRAM NX Eagle mit ovalem 32 T Kettenblatt
Race Face Atlas Kurbeln
Sattelstütze KS Lev Integra (hat mal einen Service nötig)

Rad wurde artgerecht gehalten und hat demensprechend den ein oder anderen Kratzer 

Bei Fragen oder Bilderwünschen gerne PN


----------



## freebob (23. Oktober 2020)




----------



## jim_morrison (6. November 2020)

Hi Leute,
Ich werde aufs Wochenende mal meinen Mobarch Plus (mit kleiner Luftkammer) mit einer Debonair Luftkammer ausstatten zum testen. Würdet ihr direkt empfehlen, alle 9 möglichen Bottomless Rings zu montieren? Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 57kg und möchte mit 30% Sag fahren (laut Banshee = 17mm). Ich wäre dankbar um ein paar Meinungen.. Gruss Jim


----------



## jim_morrison (11. November 2020)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder dazu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (4. Dezember 2020)

Hi Leute, ich hab mal eine Frage an die Geometriespezialistrn unter euch Bansheefahrer. Ich habe zur Zeit eine 170mm Lyrik an meinem Rune (2020 Airshaft, nicht der neue höhere). Dazu habe ich unter dem Vorbau 3 Spacer:








Wenn ich nun die Gabel auf 180mm travele und dafür 1-2 der Spacer unter dem Vorbau rausnehme, kann ich damit die Geometrieveränderung in Bezug auf den Fahrer ausgleichen? Mir ist klar dass der Rahmen dadurch etwas schräger steht. Aber kommt das Vorderrad auch schneller hoch bei steilen Rampen aufwärts wenn ich die Spacer entferne?
Gruss Jim


----------



## NoStyle (5. Dezember 2020)

Wenn die Gabel 1 cm höher baut und Du dafür im Gegenzug 1 cm Spacer reduzierst, oder ganz weg nimmst, hast Du +/- die gleiche Cockpit-Höhe. Der Reach wird sich vermutlich im kleinen Millimeterbereich verändern (länger?). Tretlager kommt auch im kleinen Millimeterbereich höher. Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, ergeben 1 cm Gabelfederweg 0,5 Grad Winkeländerung = entsprechend werden Lenk- und Sitzwinkel flacher. Mit steilem Dropout-Setting kann man das kompensieren, allerdings auf Kosten eines höheren Tretlagers.
Unterm Strich denke ich aber, dass das Vorderrad nicht stärker steigt. Mit gleichbleibender Cockpit-Höhe hast Du immer noch reichlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Dazu kannst Du auch den Sattel leicht nach vorne versetzt montieren und hast dann zumindest den flacheren Sitzwinkel ausgeglichen ...


----------



## jim_morrison (11. Dezember 2020)

Hätte hier ev. jemand Interesse an einem Rune V2 in Gelb (2018er) in der Grösse M?


----------



## Pitchshifter (12. Dezember 2020)

Suche ... für das Rune V2 - 2014
650B 142x12mm Ausfallenden ...




jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hätte hier ev. jemand Interesse an einem Rune V2 in Gelb (2018er) in der Grösse M?


Ja, allerdings komme ich erst wieder im Sommer in die schöne Schweiz - wird schwierig mit dem Probesitzen ;-)


----------



## jim_morrison (20. Januar 2021)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Hätte hier ev. jemand Interesse an einem Rune V2 in Gelb (2018er) in der Grösse M?


Der Rahmen wäre noch zu haben, falls jemand Bedarf hat


----------



## FinnW (27. Januar 2021)

Moin Leute!
Ich hab das Forum durchsucht und nix gefunden deswegen frage ich einfach mal direkt:
Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen Fox X2 und Fox X (MST Tuned)? An sich finde ich den X2 gut. Er ist schön sensibel und schluckt Wurzelfelder gut weg.  Allerdings rauscht er mir zu schnell durch, sodass ich zu oft den gesamte Federweg nutze. (Trotz vier Volumenspacer).


----------



## FinnW (27. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## Felger (27. Januar 2021)

Weniger Spacer und mehr Druck? Mehr HSC? Ggf auch LSC 

ZUM Vergleich kann ich leider nix sagen


----------



## MK_79 (27. Januar 2021)

FinnW schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Ich hab das Forum durchsucht und nix gefunden deswegen frage ich einfach mal direkt:
> Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen Fox X2 und Fox X (MST Tuned)? An sich finde ich den X2 gut. Er ist schön sensibel und schluckt Wurzelfelder gut weg.  Allerdings rauscht er mir zu schnell durch, sodass ich zu oft den gesamte Federweg nutze. (Trotz vier Volumenspacer).


Mehr Druck im IFP damit geht die Progression im letzten Drittel nach oben (im Dämpfer). MST ist super, habe meinen Fox X DPS dort machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FinnW (29. Januar 2021)

MK_79 schrieb:


> Mehr Druck im IFP damit geht die Progression im letzten Drittel nach oben (im Dämpfer). MST ist super, habe meinen Fox X DPS dort machen lassen.


Da habe ich tatsächlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, nur noch nicht getraut. Weißt du wieviel hier der max. Druck ist?
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## MK_79 (29. Januar 2021)

FinnW schrieb:


> Da habe ich tatsächlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, nur noch nicht getraut. Weißt du wieviel hier der max. Druck ist?
> Danke für die Antwort!


Leider nein, aber rufe mal bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk an. Die kennen sich wirklich aus und können dich beraten. Die machen dann auch den Service. Evtl. Nich Anpassung  der Druckstufe.


----------



## leidermeier (29. Januar 2021)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen das es um den x2 geht? Der hat einen eigentlich nur einen fixen druck im AGB


----------



## GuyGood (29. Januar 2021)

Also ich hab den X2 in meinem RuneV2 auch drin. Meine Spacer-Kammer ist auch voll und bei knapp 100kg hatte ich jetzt immer so 210-220 psi. Der "alte X2" hat noch 250psi limit. Falls du einen der neueren hast, die gehen wohl bis 300 psi. Am Besten ist du gibst die Modellnummer auf der Fox Homepage ein und schaust genau nach. Das ist so ein 5-stelliger Code auf dem Dämpfer. Und genau, 1 fixer Druck. Mehr gibt es beim X2 nicht, soweit ich weiß 

edit: sorry, 4-stellig. Mein Fehler


----------



## GuyGood (29. Januar 2021)

MST FOX DHX2 / Float X2 Tuning – M-Suspensiontech
					






					www.m-suspensiontech.com
				




ggf ginge auch ein Tuning, aber für mich würde so etwas nur in Frage kommen, wenn ich nicht den Climb-Switch verliere. Also steht da nirgends, aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2021)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Also ich hab den X2 in meinem RuneV2 auch drin. Meine Spacer-Kammer ist auch voll und bei knapp 100kg hatte ich jetzt immer so 210-220 psi. Der "alte X2" hat noch 250psi limit. Falls du einen der neueren hast, die gehen wohl bis 300 psi. Am Besten ist du gibst die Modellnummer auf der Fox Homepage ein und schaust genau nach. Das ist so ein 5-stelliger Code auf dem Dämpfer. Und genau, 1 fixer Druck. Mehr gibt es beim X2 nicht, soweit ich weiß



Wo genau kann ich die Modellnummer eingeben ? Sorry, ich finds grad nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leidermeier (29. Januar 2021)

https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike

hier kannst den Code eingeben


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2021)

leidermeier schrieb:


> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike
> 
> hier kannst den Code eingeben



Super, danke !


----------



## MK_79 (29. Januar 2021)

leidermeier schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gelesen das es um den x2 geht? Der hat einen eigentlich nur einen fixen druck im AGB


Ich meine den Float x DPS. Ich habe mir noch extra einen mit der kleinen Kammer und EVOL geholt. Der geht richtig gut.
Ist mit MST und mehr Druck.


----------



## jim_morrison (30. Januar 2021)

Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem Fox DHX RC4 216x63mm?


----------



## Themeankitty (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Steckachse fürs Rune V2 inklusive der zweiten Schraube auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite in 142mm*12mm.
Vielleicht hat jemand eine übrig


----------



## brillenboogie (15. Februar 2021)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine Steckachse fürs Rune V2 inklusive der zweiten Schraube auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite in 142mm*12mm.
> Vielleicht hat jemand eine übrig


Hab ich. Schick dir später ne pn!


----------



## Heinen445 (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wo ich die Unterlegscheiben der Achsen an den Wippen herbekomme?

Gruß Jonas


----------



## Mr.Radical (2. April 2021)

Ich habe die Schraube zur Fixierung des Schaltauges verloren. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße diese Schraube aufweist? In meinem privaten Schraubenfundus wurde ich leider nicht fündig.


----------



## robertg202 (4. Mai 2021)

Hat schon mal wer mit 100kg+ einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Rune V2 probiert? Ich hatte bis jetzt CC DB air und Rock Shox Monarch+, aber beide machen einfach regelmäßig troubles und mir reichts. Haben beide gut funktioniert, jeder auf seine Art. Aber halt anfällig.
Ist ein Stahlfederdämpfer für den Hinterbau zu linear?


----------



## Felger (4. Mai 2021)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer mit 100kg+ einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Rune V2 probiert? Ich hatte bis jetzt CC DB air und Rock Shox Monarch+, aber beide machen einfach regelmäßig troubles und mir reichts. Haben beide gut funktioniert, jeder auf seine Art. Aber halt anfällig.
> Ist ein Stahlfederdämpfer für den Hinterbau zu linear?


da ließt du beides dazu. mir war es zu linear bzw zu wenig Durchschlagschutz. evtl reicht der HBO des Storia V3 und eine progressive Feder um das zu bessern? aber es sind wie gesagt auch manche zufrieden. evtl eine Feder härter nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (31. Mai 2021)

Moin mal wieder,

ich hab noch einen Ersatzdämpfer meines alten Rahmens: _Klick_

Monarch Plus mit ein bisschen mehr Druckstufe und ein bisschen weniger Zugstufe als orginal. Ziemlich geiler Bretterdämpfer fürs Rune! Kann sicher auch mal so beim Deisterbesuch probiert werden.


----------



## Jussi (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo Leute!
Die Preistreiberei der Hersteller hat mich dazu bewegt mein Rune in Vorruhestand zu schicken.
Geplant ist, es fahrfertig zu erhalten und ggf. noch zu nutzen. Zudem habe ich wohl einen Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme.
Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich hier noch reinschauen und ggf. helfen, wenn ich kann.
Hier noch ein Abschlussbild meines Rune und das neue Projekt 






Und mein neues:
Crossworx Dash 290









Grüße


----------



## Die Hilde (21. Juni 2021)

Cooles neues Projekt! Mich würde sehr der Vergleich zum Banshee interessieren. Vielleicht magst du ja nach den ersten Ausfahrten hier kurz deinen Eindruck vom Dash schildern. Grüße und viel Spaß mit der neuen Kiste.


----------



## Jussi (25. Juni 2021)

Danke.
Das Rad steht schon fast fertig bei mir. Aufgrund einer kleinen Verletzung beim DH kann ich gerade nicht fahren. Ich werde mal berichten, allerdings denke ich das dann Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. 
Das Dash ist 29" und grundsätzlich eine andere Geo, Federelemte von ´21... Was mir beim ersten rumrollen jedoch direkt aufgefallen ist, ist der steile Sitzwinkel man sitzt komplett Aufrecht, bin echt gespannt wie ein Schnitzel ))


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (30. Juli 2021)

Moin, 

hab mal 2 grundsätzliche Fragen.

Ich besitze zwei V2 Rahmen in L. Meines Erachtens nach der ersten Generation, da noch die „alten“ dropouts verbaut sind. Aber das eine hat an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme (Hauptrahmen) 3 „Speichen“, der andere Rahmen 2. Hat das Banshee innerhalb der pre 2017 Modelle mal überarbeitet?

Und gibt es irgendwo noch das Original Schraubenset für den Dämpfer als Spareparts? Auf den einschlägigen Seiten finde ich nichts mehr.

Danke und schönes We!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juli 2021)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mal 2 grundsätzliche Fragen.
> 
> ...


Ja. Das 2 Speichen Modell war auch longer n slacker. Zu den Schrauben habe ich aber keine Ahnung.


----------



## NoStyle (30. Juli 2021)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mal 2 grundsätzliche Fragen.
> 
> ...


Die allererste Generation V2, ab MY2012, hatte die 3-fach verstellbaren Dropouts, dazu die 3-speichige vordere Dämpferaufnahme.
Ab MY2017 wurden die V2 hauptsächlich beim Rahmendreieck nahezu komplett überarbeitet, Rohrsatz usw. Ab da hat es dann auch die schlankere 2-speichige Dämpferaufnahme.

Bezüglich Schrauben vielleicht mal Bernhard (Vertrieb = bansheebikes.net) anschreiben. Vielleicht hat er noch ein paar Spares ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juli 2021)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Die allererste Generation V2, ab MY2012, hatte die 3-fach verstellbaren Dropouts, dazu die 3-speichige vordere Dämpferaufnahme.
> Ab MY2017 wurden die V2 hauptsächlich beim Rahmendreieck nahezu komplett überarbeitet, Rohrsatz usw. Ab da hat es dann auch die schlankere 2-speichige Dämpferaufnahme.
> 
> Bezüglich Schrauben vielleicht mal Bernhard (Vertrieb = bansheebikes.net) anschreiben. Vielleicht hat er noch ein paar Spares ...


Das stimmt so nicht. Es gab 2016 ein Zwischenmodell ohne Hydroforming, dafür mit den alten Gussets, neuer Geo und 2 Speichen. Siehe das Foto oben. 2016. Und das war ja Teil 1 der Frage.









						Banshee Rune review
					

Shapeshifting long-travel bruiser




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (31. Juli 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es gab 2016 ein Zwischenmodell ohne Hydroforming, dafür mit den alten Gussets, neuer Geo und 2 Speichen. Siehe das Foto oben. 2016. Und das war ja Teil 1 der Frage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau die Lackierung hab ich auch. Danke Euch. Damit hat sich das geklärt. Deswegen auch die gleichen dropouts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (31. Juli 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es gab 2016 ein Zwischenmodell ohne Hydroforming, dafür mit den alten Gussets, neuer Geo und 2 Speichen. Siehe das Foto oben. 2016. Und das war ja Teil 1 der Frage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt - da hast Du recht. Ich werd alt ... hatte vergessen dass es MY15 oder MY16 eine minimale Überarbeitung gab. 😅 Ich meine hauptsächlich Geometrie. Kann man im 1. Spitfire Post nachlesen - da hatte ich das alles mal akribisch festgehalten. Wobei - hydrogeformt waren die V2 ja von Beginn an, zumindest Ober-, Unter- und eventuell auch Sitzrohr. Dazu dann eben diese Gussets.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (31. Juli 2021)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Stimmt - da hast Du recht. Ich werd alt ... hatte vergessen dass es MY15 oder MY16 eine minimale Überarbeitung gab. 😅 Ich meine hauptsächlich Geometrie. Kann man im 1. Spitfire Post nachlesen - da hatte ich das alles mal akribisch festgehalten. Wobei - hydrogeformt waren die V2 ja von Beginn an, zumindest Ober-, Unter- und eventuell auch Sitzrohr. Dazu dann eben diese Gussets.


Ja. Vor allem am Unterrohr. Aber ich meinte den Hydro Exzess 2017. Hatte ein Rune V2 aus 15 und das Spitti ist heute mein Zweitrad.


----------



## 123GT (7. Oktober 2021)

Hi, mir ist ein MY14 Rahmen in M mit 12x142 Dropouts für 26" zugelaufen.
Möchte aber gerne 27,5" fahren und suche daher andere Dropouts für 650B.


----------



## freebob (8. Oktober 2021)

Im deutschen Onlineshop gibts keine mehr, hier sind aber noch welche erhältlich https://bansheeusa.com/collections/dropout-kits


----------



## brillenboogie (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab letztes Jahr welche beim französischen Importeur bekommen.




__





						LOAM Distribution Banshee Bikes France
					

LOAM Distribution, le Distibuteur Banshee Bikes pour la France. VTT/MTB canadien




					www.loam-distribution.com


----------



## 123GT (8. Oktober 2021)

Mit Versand aus den USA sind das aber 160$.
Habe jetzt mal alle Europäischen Distributoren angeschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (8. Oktober 2021)

123GT schrieb:


> Hi, mir ist ein MY14 Rahmen in M mit 12x142 Dropouts für 26" zugelaufen.
> Möchte aber gerne 27,5" fahren und suche daher andere Dropouts für 650B.


Eigentlich gab es nur kurze und lange Dropouts. Mit nicht allzu fetten Reifen und Ausfallenden auf low sollte das auch so passen. 

Hast du schon bei everyday26 / Bernhard Jacobi angerufen? Im Shop findest du nicht alles.


----------



## morpheus1283 (9. Oktober 2021)

Hi,

Hat hm jemand zufällig ein seinem Rune V2 MY2014 zufällig eine aktuelle Variostütze drin?
Habe damals bei dem Aufbau eine Reverb Connecmajig verbaut, hat 125mm Hub bei 380mm Länge.

Leider sind mir das auch nach 7 Jahren immernoch min. 25mm zu wenig Hub 🥴🙄
Die Frage ist daher, was geht maximal rein in das Sattelrohr?
Ne 170m Transfer baut ja grob 480mm, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe...

Gruss


----------



## freebob (9. Oktober 2021)

morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hat hm jemand zufällig ein seinem Rune V2 MY2014 zufällig eine aktuelle Variostütze drin?
> Habe damals bei dem Aufbau eine Reverb Connecmajig verbaut, hat 125mm Hub bei 380mm Länge.
> ...


Ich hab ein V2 2016 Größe L, da passt eine 170er OneUp V2 (baut sehr niedrig) locker rein, die Stütze guckt unten noch 3,5cm raus. Könnte ich auch ganz versenken und hätte nach unten immer noch genug Platz.


----------



## DerPUCK (4. Januar 2022)

Hi liebe Banshee Rune V2 Fahrer,

ich wollte meine Erfahrungen mit Coil Dämpfern mit euch teilen.
Ich fahre zurzeit einen Fox Dhx2 mit einer progressiven Mrp Feder. Das passt ziemlich gut zum Hinterbau und spricht sehr sensibel an. Die Endprogression ist da mehr als ausreichend. Vorher bin ich eine normale Fox SLS Feder gefahren, bloß ich musste eine relativ harte Feder mit wenig Sag fahren, da sonst die Progression zum Schluss nicht ausgereicht hätte. Und die Sensibilität vom Hinterbau hat unter der zu harten Feder gelitten.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Aufbau.











Send it,

Johannes 🍻


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (6. Januar 2022)

Schöner Aufbau mit der Hammerschmidt!  Läuft die rund? Mich hatte da immer die Servicelastigkeit abgeschreckt. Das ist doch sicher ein L Rahmen. Bei meiner L baut der Vorbau sogar ein wenig höher und ich brauchte dennoch einen 50mm Rise Lenker. Wundert mich manchmal, wie tief Manche ihre Front abstimmen.

Bzgl. des Setups kann ich das nicht ganz bestätigen. Fahre allerdings auch einen Vivid mit einer 450er Feder. Sensibel, angemessener Sag und schlägt nix durch. Ich glaube, hier spielt das Tune noch eine gewichtige Rolle. Aber falls ich mal ne MRP Feder in die Hände bekomme, probier ich das trotzdem mal aus.


----------



## DerPUCK (6. Januar 2022)

Hi,

also die Hammerschmidt ist finde ich relativ wartungsfrei. Wegen dem rise. Ich habe einen 40 mm Riser. Die Front ist für mich ausreichend hoch, da die Gabel 170 mm Federweg hat und weil das eine 27,5" Gabel ist und mir so die Front ca. 2,5 cm entgegen kommt. Und da das Bike in 26" aufgebaut ist, ist zudem der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher 😂👍


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (6. Januar 2022)

Okay, letztlich ähnlich wie bei mir. Hab auch ne 27,5" Pike drin, aber mit 160mm. Dafür noch 10mm Spacer unterm Vorbau und 50mm Rise. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Dropouts bei dir in der hohen Einstellung sind? Habs aktuell in der Tiefen und bei 26" schon ab und an gut Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen.


----------



## DerPUCK (6. Januar 2022)

Hi ja habe das in de hohen Einstellung. In der tiefen war's mir nicht mehr agil genug irgendwie und die mittlere habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, weil ich in der hohen ziemlich gut klar komme. Ich hab auch einen 5 mm spacer unter dem Vorbau verbaut 😂👍

Eine normale Feder geht auch schon aber für mich fühlt sich die progressive Feder einfach besser an. Aweng sensibler im unteren Federwegebereich und sehr gute Progression. Das liegt aber auch ein bisschen an meinem "Holzhacker" Fahrstil.🙈 Da brauch ich manchmal eine hohe Endprogression 😂🙈


----------



## bansai (19. Februar 2022)

Sauberer wird's wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht mehr werden...
Bin nach ner Weile 29-er wieder zurück auf siebenundzwanzigfünf. Ich fühle mich darauf einfach wohler, komm damit besser um enge Kurven, kann es leichter wieder aufrichten und einfacher ausbalancieren. Trotzdem läuft's bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten fast wie auf Schienen.
Aufbau mit vielen Teilen aus dem Bikemarkt und einigen aus dem Bestand. Vorne 170 mm, Ausfallenden in Stellung low. Gewicht knapp 15 kg.


----------



## skyfer (10. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

wer Interesse an einem geliebten Klassiker hat:
Mein Banshee Rune im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleischwolf (9. April 2022)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen Winkel-Steuersatz/ AngelSet in meinen V2 Rune zu verbauen, hatte schon Kontakt mit Banshee die haben gemeint gar kein Thema - könnte sogar die Ausfallenden in die "Steep" Position stecken um steilen Sitzwinkel mit flaschem Lenkwinkel zu kombinieren.

Nun die Frage ob das hier schon jemand erfolgreich gemacht hat und wie der Eindruck so ist - Lohnt es bzw. ist es eine gute Idee?!

Grüße Chris


----------



## svenson69 (9. April 2022)

Fleischwolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen Winkel-Steuersatz/ AngelSet in meinen V2 Rune zu verbauen, hatte schon Kontakt mit Banshee die haben gemeint gar kein Thema - könnte sogar die Ausfallenden in die "Steep" Position stecken um steilen Sitzwinkel mit flaschem Lenkwinkel zu kombinieren.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ein Cane Creek Angle Set -1° verbaut. Gab keinerlei Probleme 

Müsste sogar noch ein passendes für das Rune hier rumliegen haben


----------



## DerPUCK (9. April 2022)

Am Rune selber habe ich auch überlegt, einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen, aber hab dann lieber eine längere Gabel verbaut. An anderen Bikes habe ich schon Winkelsteuersätze verbaut von works-components ging eigentlich relativ einfach.


----------



## Fleischwolf (9. April 2022)

DerPUCK schrieb:


> Am Rune selber habe ich auch überlegt, einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen, aber hab dann lieber eine längere Gabel verbaut. An anderen Bikes habe ich schon Winkelsteuersätze verbaut von works-components ging eigentlich relativ einfach.



Das mit der längeren Gabel hatte ich gerade - habe aber jetzt von 180 auf 160 mm zurückgebaut, da man eben öfters erstmal hoch fahren muss um spaß zu haben.

Dachte an 2° Veränderung um auf einen 63° Lenkwinkel und vermutlich so um die 75°-76° Sitzwinkel zu kommen, da sich ja das Rad nach vorne neigt sollte der Sitzwinkel ja mit betroffen sein?!


----------



## DerPUCK (10. April 2022)

Jepp das kannst bedenkenlos machen hab ich auch schon überlegt 🙈👍


----------



## brillenboogie (10. April 2022)

Hatte ich im Spitfire V2 und jetzt auch im Prime V2. -2° und Dropouts auf High. Kommt ne ziemlich moderne Geo bei raus, nur ohne so übertrieben lang zu sein. Prädikat: sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Fleischwolf (11. April 2022)

Sehr schön, ich danke euch erstmal


----------



## brillenboogie (11. April 2022)

@Fleischwolf  Du kannst die Veränderungen an der Geometrie hier simulieren: https://www.bike-stats.de/
Sehr gutes Tool!


----------



## Fleischwolf (12. April 2022)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @Fleischwolf  Du kannst die Veränderungen an der Geometrie hier simulieren: https://www.bike-stats.de/
> Sehr gutes Tool!



Hey super, großen Dank - war schon auf der Suche nach sowas, aber vergeblich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juni 2022)

Waren hier nicht auch ein paar Beerfelden locals? Ich würde die Tage mal wieder hin und vielleicht geht sich da ja mal was aus? Grüße


----------



## DerPUCK (4. August 2022)

Hallo ich verkaufe meinen Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Dämpfer mit passendem Tune und passenden Buchsen zum Rune im Bikemarkt. Der Grund ist der, dass ich mit dem Fox Dhx2 für mich den richtigen Dämpfer gefunden habe.

Hier ist der Link:





						RockShox Rock Shox RockShox Monarch RC3 216x63 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

RockShox Rock Shox RockShox Monarch RC3 216x63, Hallo,  ich verkaufe meinen Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Dämpfer mit dem Einbaumaß 216x63 mm und M/L Tuning. Der Dämpfer hat keine Kratzer oder Beschädigu…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## jammerlappen (4. August 2022)

Nabend allerseits - jemand von den alten Runern am Samstag zufällig in Beerfelden?


----------



## Andreas.blub (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte demnächst einen V2 Rune Rahmen schwarz in XL abzugeben.
Dazu oder einzeln auch den EXT Storia aus 2016, noch ohne Lok (Abstimmung auf 90kg und Flats).

Bei Interesse schreibt mir, wenn umgebaut ist, landet auch alles im Bikemarkt.


----------

